# Rate the photo above you.



## lhowatt

Okay so i thought we could really use a thread like this in this section of the forums where we can rate each others shots and give helpful advice and help others get such amazing shots.

So i was thinking we could rate it on a scale of 1/10 keeping in mind these things.

Quality
Capturing the moment
Quality of photo based on settings and equipment

Please do not post picture without rating the one above you.


----------



## sav5716

I'm just an beginner so I'd like so advise. Shooting with a Cannon Powershot 880IS.


----------



## stanrc

7/10

I think the picture looks crooked to me, like I expect the land in the background to be even instead of a little off like it is. Maybe its just me though.


----------



## Kris88

Im not super interested in it, but it is very sharp so 7/10


----------



## Marin

8/10

Your picture has this weird vignetting going on. (maybe it's just me)


----------



## stanrc

10/10 Love the DOF


----------



## Kris88

9/10
Shadow on the bottom right corner annoys me!!


----------



## Oscuro

9/10

Great focus, wonderful angle, and a very warm, welcoming feel to this image. Only one thing that bugs me is how the dais (dias? platform..thinger) feels over exposed to me.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Effective DOF, but could use more contrast IMO. 8/10


----------



## lhowatt

8/10 (cant give any advice since i am uber noob)


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lhowatt* 
8/10 (cant give any advice since i am uber noob)

Sure you can, just say what you do and don't like about. And you broke the protocol that you set and didn't post a picture!


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
Sure you can, just say what you do and don't like about. And you broke the protocol that you set and didn't post a picture!









IN MY OWN THREAD!









9/10 fantastic that you had the quarter there to show some some scale. the reason its not 10/10 is because i hate spiders


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lhowatt* 
IN MY OWN THREAD!









9/10 fantastic that you had the quarter there to show some some scale. the reason its not 10/10 is because i hate spiders


















That's a _dime_ my friend and the spider is a Brazilian Pink tarantula spiderling.


----------



## stanrc

7/10 I think it would be better if you had a more straight on shot of the flower.


----------



## lhowatt

8/10 great that you got a shot of the tree without any boats or crap in the area. what are those white dots on the water? picasa doesnt like me right now


----------



## stanrc

I think they are bouys holding up nets under water.

Also, I keep having to edit your posts, your pics aren't working when you post them for some reason.


----------



## Marin

Sorry that the pic is small, just if I make it larger his tag can be read


----------



## BlankThis

7/10


















(Hendrix in the background, a poster on my wall)
Point and shoot FTL...


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stanrc* 
I think they are bouys holding up nets under water.

Also, I keep having to edit your posts, your pics aren't working when you post them for some reason.

how do i link them? i copy image location and then post it and i can see it


----------



## stanrc

Hmm..I kept seeing the broken red x. Oh well.


----------



## kaer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlankThis* 
(Hendrix in the background, a poster on my wall)
Point and shoot FTL...









6/10

Not bad for a P&S. The guitar I find is too zoomed in, some parts are cut off near the top and top left. Zooming back a bit would make you see more of the blurred background creating more depth.










Taken from an airshow last summer. These are the Canadian Snowbirds.


----------



## lhowatt

10/10 fantastic shot


----------



## GoneTomorrow

7/10 - Cute dog and nice capture of the expression. A bit over exposed for my taste and perhaps some more saturation to bring on the green grass is in order.


----------



## lonnie5000

8/10. Nice lilly pads.
Here's one I took with my Canon A1000 IS.


----------



## Ryan747

7/10 cant really tell what it is but i like it because it has me wondering


----------



## kaer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryan747* 
7/10 cant really tell what it is but i like it because it has me wondering

Looks like water on a window.

7/10 - A bit underexposed for me, as well as having a too small of a DOF on the subject. If you look at the middle, blurry, sharp, blurry.










Frost on a window.


----------



## Aden Florian

9.5/10 , I'm a noob also, but it looks too sharp, as if it were edited or something, but I've never seen frost like in the first place. Great capture.


----------



## Marin

7/10

Good photo but there seems to be a lot of noise going on, most noticeable in the darker areas.

I wish I could have tightened the aperture and lowered the ISO for this pic but I had to shoot this handheld in a darker area. So, I call it Bokehpillar.


----------



## dvast8n

I'll keep this going....

8/10 on the "Bokehpillar"







I'm drawn to the bokeh blob that's blocking his mouth. Excellent shot with a high degree of difficulty shooting hand held in poorly lite area.

Rep for all those who have contributed to this great thread.


----------



## riko99

7/10 nice capture of the jet but i think theres too much sky in the image up from the plane would be nice as a panorama crop.


----------



## bentleya

8/10 I think the object could do with a bit more focus to the left


----------



## evilspongebob72

9/10 purple fringing on the tree at the left hand side


----------



## kaer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evilspongebob72*


9/10 purple fringing on the tree at the left hand side


That's a lens issue, not a composition problem.


----------



## evilspongebob72

aren't we talking about the quality of the picture in general? or have I missed something?


----------



## SlickMeister

8/10 Nice Depth of Field. Find it a little boring...too central. Or maybe the Rule of Thirds is a little clichÃ©d anyway.


----------



## Kris88

7/10 I think its a bit over edited. 
Time to steal marins macro thunder


----------



## Marin

7.5/10

It looks like the white balance needs to be adjusted.


----------



## bentleya

9.5/10 the 2 hairs on the top right corner are annoying me for some reason

























I think i went to much of an angle not the best but one for the first shots with my first proper camera so i'm pleased







.


----------



## Frankie

9/10 Looks nice but abit too blue lol


----------



## ace8uk

6/10 It's nice a detailed, but the shot itself is kind of boring. I would have used some creative depth of field with all those spokes.


----------



## MADMAX22

Not much of a judge but I like it, 8/10. Ofcourse Im a super new photo person.

Here is a shot my girlfriend took with the 18-55 xsi. I just resized it since I dont know squat about photo editing yet.


----------



## Oscuro

6/10
I believe she used the autofocus on this? Which in, in my guess why the focus is off. The obvious object that she wanted to show, isn't in focus, instead the cup is. I'm not sure if you can manually adjust the focus after AF has kicked in like I can do with AF-S lenses from Nikon, but tell her to rock the MF ring








Otherwise, in the compositional aspect, it seems a bit "dull", I mean, we see this aspect of moths every day. Next time she sees a moth, or you see one, maybe try to get underneath it, or ahead of it to get a more dynamic view.
Also, crank open the aperature to get smaller DOF, would help to blur out the background bucket/cup, thinger.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

6/10 - The top third of the picture is marring the shot: too dark and cloudy, might have been a better sky if taken 30 minutes or so earlier. Also, too much sky for my taste in the shot (a la rule of thirds) and the building is so far down that it's marginalized. I think that if the shot were cropped or re-framed to about three times the height of the building that it would be better. Also, it might be my imagination but I think see some dust motes from your sensor at the top.


----------



## Oscuro

9/10
The focus, depth of field, and colours all are brilliant. But...I don't know what is going on at the bottom edge of the flower's petals, and whatever that is, it is ripping my attention away from the bee while I try to understand what is going on there.

Also: Thanks for the suggestions, and yes, there is an unhealthy amount of dust on the sensor of my camera. I need to go back through some of my earlier shots and clean that up.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

8/10 - I like the B&W usage and the tools on the floor give a nice context. B&W is all about tones so I say MOAR CONTRAST!


----------



## sav5716

8/10
I feel like the picture is a bit off centered (might just be my eyes.) I like how the trees reflect in the water though. The clouds look cool up top but the muck in the river right at the bottom doesn't look right to me.


----------



## kaer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sav5716*


Picture


7/10 - Good macro, good lighting and colors but bland in general. Flowers seem to look better when you're going in for the middle, where the interesting stuff is. Maybe I'm a bit biased cause I took too many flower pics in the past and now am pretty finicky about them.









This was one of the first shots I took when I got my 105mm Macro.


----------



## dvast8n

<NINJA Edit>

9/10 Great use of DOF and love the colors!


----------



## spice003

8/10

was this last summer at McCord?

taken with kit lens


----------



## stanrc

9/10 Sweet looking picture, is that a piece of red ice melting?


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 Nice picture good depth
taken yesterday when i was trying to fix my camera, i though it looked decent =)(


----------



## spice003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanrc*


9/10 Sweet looking picture, is that a piece of red ice melting?











9/10 i really like that pic for some reason









Quote:



9/10 Sweet looking picture, is that a piece of red ice melting?


no, some one left a jolly rancher outside in the rain.


----------



## stanrc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


9/10 i really like that pic for some reason









no, some one left a jolly rancher outside in the rain.


Thanks, its one of my favorite pictures.


----------



## spice003




----------



## Marin

Hmmm, I guess 8.5-9/10


----------



## lonnie5000

7/10. Too close for me.











Here's my first HDR. Composed from six shots. Be gentle. lol.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

6/10 - Well, it's natural looking, so I suppose that it's a decent HDR. There has do be a lot of shadow and light in a shot for it to make a good HDR. If everything is well lit and evenly exposes, it will come out looking no different. Composition wise, there is something in the bottom right corner of the shot, and personally I think the waterfall should fill more of the frame and have that "silky" look gained from using an ND filter. It's a pretty locale that begs to be shot - get closer and use a long shutter speed!

Cicada ecdysis


----------



## Kris88

*Edit for gonetomorrow >_>*
9/10
That is a great pic. I cant really critique anything >_>


----------



## GoneTomorrow

9.5/10

Great freeze on the action! Focus, color all look great. If I had to criticize one thing it would be the framing, could be tighter, maybe crop it a bit and have the skater fill more of the frame.


----------



## spice003

8.5/10 because i'm not in to flowers that much.


----------



## stanrc

8/10 That thing is scary. I'm not sure if I want to know how big it really is.










This one has been touched up a bit in PS but I couldn't seem to get the snow a bright white


----------



## kaer

5/10 - Too plain? Under-exposed (try using Curves in PS to adjust the levels).









Weird, the gray doesn't match up like it does on my website.


----------



## pLuhhmm

7/10?
Was taken during vacation up north near Mackinaw


----------



## Marin

4/10


----------



## GoneTomorrow

9/10 - Nice composition and subject matter.

This flower is about 10mm across, heavily cropped. I didn't notice the little caterpillar until I uploaded the image to my computer.


----------



## Oscuro

9/10 Uhh...not much to argue with on this one. _maybe_ try focus stacking to get the bottom two stalk thingers in focus? That's....about all I can possibly think of!


----------



## spice003

8/10
is that an ae86 in the back?


----------



## Oscuro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


8/10
is that an ae86 in the back?


*sigh* Yes. Why does no one care about the TE17? It looks so much better! And the Starlet is so much lighter, and has awesome potential!

Oh, and you forgot to post a pic


----------



## spice003

Quote:



Why does no one care about the TE17?


talking about the rims? or did you mean toyota TE71?

Quote:



Oh, and you forgot to post a pic










i ran out!
or did i? just dont laugh


----------



## Oscuro

8/10
Sharp focus, stands out very well
Been working hard in the dirt?

Oh, and I apologize, meant the KE17. The ollld little red Corolla in the pic. Gorgeous little thing!


----------



## spice003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oscuro* 
8/10
Sharp focus, stands out very well
Been working hard in the dirt?










working on the car!

8/10 whats wrong with that birds neck?


















i need to hurry up and get the xsi so i can get some fresh pics. will probably order it on friday


----------



## Marin

7/10

It's a pretty good pic except it's bland looking.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


7/10

It's a pretty good pic except it's bland looking.


8.5/10 Prismacolors! Most expensive markers in the world.

Since I know how everyone loves flowers, here's the clematis again:


----------



## dvast8n

9.8/10 Because nothing is ever perfect.









Lack of images uploaded to my bucket here's my past camera body...


----------



## wimcle

gonna have to ding you a few points for no lens









Rialto beach in the fog:


----------



## evilspongebob72

7/10 hard in the fog though

bit of a different shot









p&s ftl : D


----------



## dvast8n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wimcle* 
gonna have to ding you a few points for no lens










I have glass too.







7/10 on the concert photo because of blown highlights. Not too shabby for P/S from a distance.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dvast8n*


I have glass too.







7/10 on the concert photo because of blown highlights. Not too shabby for P/S from a distance.


7/10 I want that lens, except I am torn between it and the 24-70 f2.8


----------



## stanrc

7/10 I think it would be better if the focus were on the "A" in the corner.


----------



## evilspongebob72

6/10 - too much light on the snake : (


----------



## Marin

6/10

Underexposed and no real detail in the sky to justify it imo.

Anyways... it's a camera photo of my camera taken with a camera that's not mine. more camera


----------



## GoneTomorrow

7/10 - Good lighting and angle, but the wide aperture made the camera body too OOF, would have preferred a narrower aperture to bring the whole camera in all its glory in focus.

Took this one today:


----------



## Ryan747

9.5/10 Im a huge nature photo fanatic, and i really love that picture it all looks so natural and untouched! Thats a picture i would use for my backgrounds

took this 2 days ago as a test shot


----------



## GoneTomorrow

9/10 - this is a great photo (which you already posted once)! It makes a statement I think, something about mortality, and the under saturation is something I might normally not like but helps the mood of the photo even more.

And about my waterfall, it's actually a four shot HDR shot with a .9 ND filter


----------



## lhowatt

9/10 i really like this shot but there is no obvious sense of scale


----------



## dudemanppl

8/10 <3 D40 kit lens!


----------



## Ryan747

6/10 Nice picture of the bird but its kind of bland for my taste just not enough going on in the image.

Pretty sure i Haven't posted this on here


----------



## dvast8n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
7/10 I want that lens, except I am torn between it and the 24-70 f2.8

24-70 is the way to go

9.8/10 Excellent photo Ryan!


----------



## dudemanppl

6/10 Wait, what?


----------



## Jeffmizrahi

6/10

Nice flowers but the bee just seem very lost in the picture.
Taken with a P/S Cannon SD1100


----------



## kaer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeffmizrahi* 
Taken with a P/S Cannon SD1100

8/10 - Not too bad at all for a P&S, needs a slight contrast boost I find.


----------



## Kris88

Im going to have to say 8.5/10. If that whole branch was included it would be 9/10. I really like the tones and the silhouette bird.


----------



## riko99

9/10 really like the scene protrayed but i think there could be a bit more contrast in the plants


----------



## GoneTomorrow

6/10 - Harsh blueish flash, dial down the flash exposure compensation and allow the ambient light to expose, and perhaps a lower angle.


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 Remarkable Quality and color. Only thing i personally dont like is blur, clear, blur effect. Thats just me though

Taken with a kodak P&S, still liked the turnout though. Please critique the crap out of it!


----------



## kaer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryan747* 
Taken with a kodak P&S, still liked the turnout though. Please critique the crap out of it!

8/10 - I like it. Needs to be centered a tad, but overall good. Too bad the guy's in the picture.


----------



## lhowatt

8/10 kind of a plane jane shot


----------



## GoneTomorrow

8/10 - A nicely framed shot, but there's something sneaking in the top left corner, and I think the focus is a little misplaced. Looks like the depth of focus just got the nose and top of the head, would be nicer if it included both of the eyes in focus, though it might need something narrower than f/5.6


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 nothing wrong with it i just cant find anything to critique on it


----------



## kaer

7/10 - Lacks a bit of interest but sharp details. Could use a slight contrast boost to make those details pop up even more.









Long exposure 6 secs, f/22


----------



## lhowatt

9/10 fantastic shot but no sense of scale (can be good or bad)


----------



## Mootsfox

7 of 10.

Going half a stop down would have brought the whole dragon's head into focus, maybe pull him to the left 1/3?


----------



## Ryan747

6/10 super confusing! To much going on in the image


----------



## sti_boy

6/10 - I think there is also too much going on in this image. The blurred grass in the foreground is quite distracting. It appears that the bird is the subject matter, but its quite small and the shot contains a lot of surrounding that does not provide any pleasing context. The image could also be straightened somewhat.

And now to get a dose of my own medicine, here is one...


----------



## invisiblek

7/10
very interesting shot, i like how the colors match


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 for sure, i like it, great use of light in it makes it kind of mysterious


----------



## GoneTomorrow

9/10 - Nice capture of the action. Looks like you're learning your camera well! One small thing you might do is crop the image a bit tighter since the background is a bit empty, and so we can see more detail in the bird.


----------



## xlastshotx

8.5/10

I like that shot, the bricks painted blue is unexpected and I really like the sky, hdr?


----------



## Kamikaze127

^ The one zip tie on the right tube throws off the symmetry.


----------



## Dragoon

8/10 - A little bit overexposed to my taste


----------



## Marin

7/10

There's noticeable lens flare in the middle(well, more on the right shoulder blade) of the dragon.


----------



## SlickMeister

8.5/10 Interesting focus there. I like. The street light above annoys me, but that can disappear if you want it to.

Just got my new camera!


----------



## xlastshotx

8/10, Nice and sharp


----------



## Ryan747

8.5/10 I really like this image alot, great. Only thing that would make it better, if your cards were also in focus

Same Image, I Cropped and cleaned the water spots off it.


----------



## evilspongebob72

Still 9/10...Nothing is worth 10/10.

my attempt


----------



## Dragoon

9/10 - (Nice cat!) I can't say much... Slightly more contrast maybe.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

6/10 - Well executed macro, but kind of a boring subject.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
8.5/10

I like that shot, the bricks painted blue is unexpected and I really like the sky, hdr?


Nope, no HDR, just some fiddling with the exposure and contrast.


----------



## Oscuro

10/10
Creative content, colours, focusing, etc.
Awesomness


----------



## evilspongebob72

8/10 nice shot but just seems boring.


----------



## Kris88

7/10
I like the detail but not my cup o tea


----------



## GoneTomorrow

8/10 - Points for the action freeze and timing, but needs more saturation, contrast, tighter cropping on the skater, maybe some finagling to get the sky to come out.


----------



## caraboose

9/10
Looks really good I think









Don't be to hard on me


----------



## ace8uk

4/10 It's quite noisy, the bushes in the foreground obscure a lot of the picture, and the picture itself is quite boring.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

8/10 - quite good, could perhaps be a bit sharper, a tad warmer white balance, and there's another flower sneaking in the the lower right corner.


----------



## nuclearjock

I think this is very pleasing GT, a touch of Lord_V perhaps??

I've been bitten by the droplet bug thanks to your posts in your thread. I've found that a syringe is a very convenient way to form droplets, I'm now playing around with some alternative fluids to see if I can find one with a bit more surface tension to form larger droplets, and hopefully an acceptable refractive index so that what shows through the fluid is pleasing to the eye.

Spring's here and bugs and buds are revealing themselves. Oh joy...

Here's an old roof from a trashed house in a field near my home.










Nikon D3, 24-70 f/2.8 Nikkor


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
8/10 - quite good, could perhaps be a bit sharper, a tad warmer white balance, and there's another flower sneaking in the the lower right corner.

7/10 Have you thought about cropping it differently? Perfect focus, not overly sharp, nice contrast. It seems a touch underexposed and composition could be better, too centered, making it feel a bit weird. Nice pic!

For the pic above (beat me to it) I'd say... that I love the textures. The shadow adds detail but there doesn't seem to be a subject or focal point. Maye you could crop it making the brnch more of a subject. Nice pic though.

Here is an ungraded under-exposed photo I seem to love for some reason. I love the composition though I am sure many will find it overly "artistic". I was snapping some 35mm film at the beach and decided to get this with my Canon A630. I didn't bring a bounce and don't have a wireless flash which would have made this a million times better. Anywho... I love my girl so I love this photo.


----------



## nutterisgod

9/10
Looks great =D
This photo isn't by me, its of me however, and I'd like to know what you think of this guys skills


----------



## Ryan747

7/10 Random, Good quality, not very amusing to me though


----------



## spice003

9/10

was messing around with my sd1000 that i sold on OCN.


----------



## USlatin

9/10 for levitation mod







I like how it is clean, I would just crop a smidge off the top and make it a bit more contrasty with a bit of an S curve if possible.

An other from my A630, the full size version is nicer with tons more texture. I don't like the look of the A630's flares though.


----------



## Ryan747

7/10 To dark, Can only see shapes of buildings, Nice sky color though and water reflection looks terrific


----------



## kaer

7.5 - Like the concept you're trying to capture, but the inyourface blurry foreground takes away from it. I've had that happened a few times myself, followed with a facepalm.


















My foray into HDR, the town's park and river. This is my hometown of Kapuskasing, Ontario.

*Edit*: Meh, photobucket really doesn't do justice to theoriginal.


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 Remarkable Colors, Great DOF, Would make a great wallpaper


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nuclearjock* 
I think this is very pleasing GT, a touch of Lord_V perhaps??

I've been bitten by the droplet bug thanks to your posts in your thread. I've found that a syringe is a very convenient way to form droplets, I'm now playing around with some alternative fluids to see if I can find one with a bit more surface tension to form larger droplets, and hopefully an acceptable refractive index so that what shows through the fluid is pleasing to the eye.

Spring's here and bugs and buds are revealing themselves. Oh joy...

Here's an old roof from a trashed house in a field near my home.

Nikon D3, 24-70 f/2.8 Nikkor

Yes, Lord_V! He is a macro legend on the net. His droplet refractions are hands down the most amazing photography I've ever seen, it's not cheap or gimicky, they never get old to me. And if you find some fluid with better surface tension _and_ is still crystal clear, let me know! My main problem besides that is mag ratio, I need better than 1:1 because the smaller the droplet, the better the surface tension (getting some ext. tubes soon). Lord_V shoots droplets 1-2mm in size while I had settle for larger drops, which are _very_ hard to get nice and round, and ended up having to settle for oblong or hemispherical drops which don't refract well (see shot below, it was my best attempt).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryan747* 
9/10 Remarkable Colors, Great DOF, Would make a great wallpaper

6/10
The flash is too harsh, making the shot blueish and casting harsh shadows. You should try playing with flash exposure compensation and dialing down the strength of the flash, which would give the ambient light a chance to absorb more. Maybe try diffusing the flash even, I use a Puffer but have used folded paper towels too.


----------



## spice003

8/10 a little noisy.

this is a reflection in the T2300 chip i posted earlier after it was cleaned up.


----------



## USlatin

I like it 9/10 but only once you know it is a reflection otherwise an 8/10... I like the colors

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


7/10 To dark, Can only see shapes of buildings, Nice sky color though and water reflection looks terrific


lol... buildings? where do you see buildings?


----------



## mentholmoose

8/10, looks good.

This one is rather obvious.


----------



## Ryan747

8.5/10 Nice close up. No flaws.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


I like it 9/10 but only once you know it is a reflection otherwise an 8/10... I like the colors

lol... buildings? where do you see buildings?










lol exactly bottom right is to dark its hard to make out the shape of the shaq/trees.


----------



## evilspongebob72

6/10 background is very distracting


----------



## sti_boy

I think many of the photos here could easily be improved by cropping the subject matter and removing distractions.

When we look at an object or scene with our eyes, even though we are exposed to a larger scene, our brain helps us filter those unnecessary distractions out so that we only see the object of interest.

In many of the photos here, there are distractions surrounding the subject (which could be cropped) and in many case even in the foreground.

A general feedback is : have patience and think about what you're trying to capture and what is "interesting" and make sure that is what you end up capturing and not some other object in front (blurred out due to focus) or periphery.

This is a great thread. Here is another one!


----------



## bentleya

7/10 The bottom could do with lighting up







, maybe try a exposure blending in photoshop?

Nothing Special just testing few things still really new to the whole DSLR Thingy







.


----------



## sti_boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bentleya* 
7/10 The bottom could do with lighting up







, maybe try a exposure blending in photoshop?

Nothing Special just testing few things still really new to the whole DSLR Thingy







.


I've pushed down the shadows to give contrast to the image. Exposure blending simply results in "flat" images that look quite artificial losing all concept of mood. The whole point of the photo is a spiralling down into darkness. The bottom is dark with gradual lighting as you go up from the spiral. Would you suggest an even brigthness to this image? BTW, without being rude its a little difficult defending my photo of the vatican stairs in Rome to someone that just posted a photo of a lens cap.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sti_boy* 
I've pushed down the shadows to give contrast to the image. Exposure blending simply results in "flat" images that look quite artificial losing all concept of mood. The whole point of the photo is a spiralling down into darkness. The bottom is dark with gradual lighting as you go up from the spiral. Would you suggest an even brigthness to this image? BTW, without being rude its a little difficult defending my photo of the vatican stairs in Rome to someone that just posted a photo of a lens cap.

Knowing what to look for is important when judging a photograph (that's how we learn), but I firmly believe that _anyone_ can judge a photograph. There are no real absolutes in critiquing a photograph; it's all a matter of opinion whether or not the opinion is an experienced one or not. Afterall, that's the real acid test for art of any kind, otherwise it becomes elitist and esoteric.

And I agree partially with what Bentley says. I don't think an exposure blend or HDR is called for at all, I love the depth of the shadows in the shot, but I do agree that the bottom railing could do with a soft fill flash or even the fill light tool in PS. One quarter of the photograph, at the bottom, is dark and throws the whole shot off balance, much like having too much empty blue sky in a landscape. But that's just my opinion and I understand your intent. It is a fantastic shot, is this in the Vatican Apartments? I've been to the Vatican but can't seem to remember these stairs.

And for Bentley's shot, I agree, it's just a lens cap.







5/10


----------



## spice003

9/10

wish i had a macro lens when i was taking this


----------



## Ryan747

6/10 you could crop it to make it better It wont be like a macro shot but it also wont have so much open empty space.

Im running out of images so throwing this crap one up =()


----------



## evilspongebob72

3/10 the shadow on the left completely kills it.


----------



## spice003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryan747* 
6/10 you could crop it to make it better It wont be like a macro shot but it also wont have so much open empty space.

Im running out of images so throwing this crap one up =()









yeah you can crop that one too, you have way to much open space







you can crop it, when you take pics, i like the way its is. like i said in previous post, if i had a macro lens there wouldn't be so much open space.


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
yeah you can crop that one too, you have way to much open space







you can crop it, when you take pics, i like the way its is. like i said in previous post, if i had a macro lens there wouldn't be so much open space.

ahh im not going to bother i hate that image skip my pic rate above me, im out


----------



## USlatin

7/10 I like the subject, cars are fun to photograph. I'd crop about 5% from top and bottom and make sure it is exposed properly with curves, though it might so I'd push the whole thing up a bit and clip the highlights a touch, plus add a little more of an S for a touch more contrast, and possibly add a little bit more saturation. Nice pic.


----------



## spice003

8/10 i'm confused


----------



## USlatin

I like it 9/10. Is that film? What camera if digital and what ISO? I'd grab the highlight on the marker to keep it as is and bump up the whites in the rest just a little bit. It feels a little dark but I like the highlight so I'd bit it back the way it is.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
8/10 i'm confused









He drank a potion that said "Don't dink me" then started growing. Don't look at me man, I just took the picture.


----------



## spice003

its was taken with Canon PowerShot SD450 i use to have. i took a black and white pic then edited a little. you just love telling people how to edit photos don't you?







what if i like it the way it is? hey you can save it and edit it how you want it and reupload it, and just say edited by USlatin









8/10 for your pic by the way, a little noisy in the dark areas. but 9/10 for creativity.


----------



## Marin

7/10


----------



## USlatin

9/10 Gorgeous subject, colors, the whole nine. Something about it makes me feel it isn't perfect but I don't know what... maybe a little dark or needing the whites to be a touch higher... not sure. What lens? Was it at f5.6?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
its was taken with Canon PowerShot SD450 i use to have. i took a black and white pic then edited a little. you just love telling people how to edit photos don't you?







what if i like it the way it is? hey you can save it and edit it how you want it and reupload it, and just say edited by USlatin









Dude... I didn't mean to upset you... I just found this thread and the first post I saw was one from GoneTomorrow who seems to do the same... I thought that was the way this worked. If I am supposed to give a number and that's it then cool. I apologize for not reading the first post.

Everyone has their own style. "There is nothing written about taste". If you want to be an artist you will have to learn to take criticism, the very nature of art involves exposing yourself. Only the talented and tough make it.

On a side note, if you don't want your pictures rated and dissected then why submit them for it? I would consider anything above a 6 is great and be happy. If someone says they would do something different you very well may in turn find their ideas are atrocious...









This one had to be takes at ISO800 which is a big no-no on my little P&S but the lights were moving fast and I wanted to capture them, plus get them aiming like so.


----------



## spice003

oh i'm not upset, you can tell me what you don't like about it, but please don't tell me how to edit my photos.








oh and I ran out of photos, i'll post some when my XSI arrives


----------



## stanrc

6/10 A little noisy but nice shot.


----------



## USlatin

9/10 Lovely shot! Love the composition! I think a little contrast wouldn't hurt but I love the colors the way they are or maibe just crush the blacks a little bit. Great stuff and scary... film right?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
oh i'm not upset, you can tell me what you don't like about it, but please don't tell me how to edit my photos.








oh and I ran out of photos, i'll post some when my XSI arrives



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
I'd grab the highlight on the marker to keep it as is and bump up the whites in the rest just a little bit. It feels a little dark but I like the highlight so I'd bit it back the way it is.


Then please read my posts... or don't post untill you have developed the ability to have your work reviewed. Sorry but it upset me that you misrepresented my feedback.


----------



## spice003

never mind


----------



## stanrc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
9/10 Lovely shot! Love the composition! A little contrast wouldn't hurt. Great stuff and scary... film right?

That was with my Canon XS at an aquarium actually.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
9/10 Gorgeous subject, colors, the whole nine. Something about it makes me feel it isn't perfect but I don't know what... maybe a little dark or needing the whites to be a touch higher... not sure. What lens? Was it at f5.6?


Lens is my Sigma 30mm f/1.4. Basically I use this lens the majority of the time, I love it.









And yeah, the pic is weird. I had to crop it since I took it through a car window, it looked great at first but then I noticed some reflection.

And it was at f/3.2: http://www.flickr.com/photos/4250487...12918878/meta/
__________________________________________________ ________

@ *USlatin*

Hmmm... 8.5/10

It's a good panoramic, just not a fan of the off colors.


----------



## USlatin

7.5/10 Love the punchy colors! I guess I am not a huge fan of the big empty sky... maybe a little sky replacement could make it even better. Nice shot.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stanrc* 
That was with my Canon XS at an aquarium actually.

wow... me thinks I need a DSLR already!


----------



## spice003

9/10 much better then the one with orange sky, might wanna crop the light pole on the left


----------



## stanrc

8/10 Nice pan, the phone pole and wires on left are too distracting for me though.


----------



## USlatin

7.5/10 Again I am a fan of a bit more contrast and saturated colors. But nice subject. The composition doesn't convince me cause it is too centered but I don't mind it cause of all the detail.

About the second pano, yea, totally agree about cropping. That was in the middle of the photoshopping, I cropped both sides actually. (like on the orange one) However I love power lines and phone poles.


----------



## stanrc

Thanks, sadly I don't have a wide angle yet


----------



## spice003

8/10 i would crop the roof out of the buttom off the pic


----------



## USlatin

7.5/10 Nice photo. The sky might look better (to me







) with a little more detail.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stanrc* 
Thanks, sadly I don't have a wide angle yet









RATE ME!!!









Look at the Tokina 11-16mm f2.8 it will blow your ***ken mind!!!


----------



## stanrc

Thanks, I'll check that one out.

7/10 Nice shot but subject doesn't do it for me. Guess I'm not a big enough camera geek.


----------



## sti_boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


Knowing what to look for is important when judging a photograph (that's how we learn), but I firmly believe that _anyone_ can judge a photograph. There are no real absolutes in critiquing a photograph; it's all a matter of opinion whether or not the opinion is an experienced one or not. Afterall, that's the real acid test for art of any kind, otherwise it becomes elitist and esoteric.

And I agree partially with what Bentley says. I don't think an exposure blend or HDR is called for at all, I love the depth of the shadows in the shot, but I do agree that the bottom railing could do with a soft fill flash or even the fill light tool in PS. One quarter of the photograph, at the bottom, is dark and throws the whole shot off balance, much like having too much empty blue sky in a landscape. But that's just my opinion and I understand your intent. It is a fantastic shot, is this in the Vatican Apartments? I've been to the Vatican but can't seem to remember these stairs.

And for Bentley's shot, I agree, it's just a lens cap.







5/10


True, just like anyone can critique a wine. Part of the reason that shot looks dark is the aggressive downscaling used to post here. A full-res version of this image actually has a lot of details in that lower left area. It also heavily depend on the monitor it is being viewed. I think I picked a photo that is a little too ambitious for heavily downscaled and view on LCD monitor applications. In any case, those are simply the exit stairs from the vatican shop in Rome. There are people walking down those steps to the exit, so I had to tilt a certain way to hide them.


----------



## Ryan747

^StanRc^ 9/10 i really like this image only distraction is the light on the left side of the tunnel but its a not needed change.
First pic i took with my dslr.


----------



## stanrc

7/10 Nice close up, I would have tried to get the whole object in the picture, or at least the main design


----------



## Marin

6.5/10

The colors are dull, doubt boosting the saturation will do much.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

9/10 - Product shot quality! Though I still would prefer the whole camera in focus (or as much as possible).


----------



## lhowatt

9/10 kind of nasty subject but excellent array of color 
im running out of pics to post here is a crappy out of focus shot i took when i first got my camera


----------



## xlastshotx

^hmm, cool colors and line combos. Looks kinda like a painting. 7/10


----------



## evilspongebob72

7/10 very strange but I like it

Think I could crop this


----------



## SlickMeister

7/10 The colours are a bit dull but the water droplet placement is really nice especially on the stem.


----------



## sti_boy

7/10 - could use a little cropping (bottom and right), and perhaps make it a full silhouette. Speaking of silhouettes, here is one of my better ones.

Any guesses where I shot this?


----------



## stanrc

9/10 Great picture. i love silhouettes like that.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

5/10 - Slightly tilted shot and a dull view - perhaps if the hotel were closer? I found myself wanting to see it closer. Possibly some dust motes on your sensor? I can see something just above the road sing and to the right.

The Rockies from 30k feet:


----------



## Humanfactor

Self explanatory =] 7/10


----------



## Ryan747

10/10 great photo i loled seals rock!


----------



## evilspongebob72

6/10 more of it need to be in focus I think


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
5/10 - Slightly tilted shot and a dull view - perhaps if the hotel were closer? I found myself wanting to see it closer. Possibly some dust motes on your sensor? I can see something just above the road sing and to the right.

The Rockies from 30k feet:









no one rated this one but i give it a 10/10 although nothing can ever be perfect i really really like this shot.


----------



## Marin

6.5/10

Nothing really interesting about the photo.

Say hello to my most used lens


----------



## stanrc

8/10 Nice picture. Not seeing the whole lens cap bothers me though.


----------



## lhowatt

6/10 kind of boring, dull all in all not a great subject










im running out of shots i have to go whip up a new one everytime i post lol!


----------



## USlatin

6/10

.
.

.










.

.

.


----------



## Marin

Hmmmm, 7.5/10.


----------



## nuclearjock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


6.5/10

Nothing really interesting about the photo.

Say hello to my most used lens












Hello.


----------



## spice003

is that 30mm f1.4? yeah it is, i just read your sig


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Hmmmm, 7.5/10.




7/10 not very well focused? i dont really know


----------



## GoneTomorrow

8/10 - Crop around flowers more tightly, too much empty background space.

Marin - are you using a lightbox for your lens "product shots?" Which one? I don't have a lightbox unfortunately, so here's the best I can manage in my dark living room of my current favorite lens:


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 Great focus, greater color.


----------



## Marin

*@ GoneTomorrow* I used my desk for that shot. It's white so it's pretty easy for shots, but lately I've been using natural light since it's a lot less harsh.

10/10

That lens is awesome, basically an EF-S L lens.









*@ Ryan747* 7.5/10

It's a great shot, just the flash makes it looks off. Try taking it without flash and it should be great









And here's a shot with natural light. I spent some time removing most of the dust from the pic.


----------



## stanrc

8/10 Very sharp, carpet is distracting though.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
*@ GoneTomorrow* I used my desk for that shot. It's white so it's pretty easy for shots, but lately I've been using natural light since it's a lot less harsh.

10/10

That lens is awesome, basically an EF-S L lens.









Wow, who needs a light table or light box? Looks just as good! Actually I saw a tutorial online (somewhere) for a homemade lightbox using nothing more than a cardboard box, white easel paper, and two halogen work lamps.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stanrc* 
8/10 Very sharp, carpet is distracting though.

9/10 - Very nice shot, the selective color technique never gets old to me. Only thing I might suggest is a tighter crop around the flower (I like tight crops if you couldn't tell from my other posts







).


----------



## sti_boy

8.5/10 - excellent color. If you crop off that plastic bit at the top (just leaving the droplet, it would be a 9).

Here we go again:


----------



## GoneTomorrow

What plastic tip? I don't see what you're talking about.









9/10 - Nice, how are you "tiling" your shots like that exactly?


----------



## USlatin

Two photos before the last: 8.5/10 and 10/10 excellent stuff... the cactus looks surreal the only thing that bothered me a at all was seeing the tube from which the drop hangs, though without it it would probably look weird... the pig is an excellent subject, the placement and composition are fantastic... great choice for the B&W leaving the red pillows. Good stuff guys.

Last photo: Excellent! 9/10.. maybe a bit dark but tons of detail... maybe a bit too sharp but at the same time that is what I like about it... great pic.

Was that with the 10-22mm? That lens is incredibly sharp.


----------



## sti_boy

8/10 - the yellow building really does something for me in terms of mood. Almost Stanley-Kubrick-like. However there seems to be too much going on in the shot. Perhaps if you had just focused on the yellow building?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


What plastic tip? I don't see what you're talking about.









9/10 - Nice, how are you "tiling" your shots like that exactly?


I actually scrolled your photo to crop the plastic thing off









What do you mean by "tiling"?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


Two photos before the last: 8.5/10 and 10/10 excellent stuff... the cactus looks surreal the only thing that bothered me a at all was seeing the tube from which the drop hangs, though without it it would probably look weird... the pig is an excellent subject, the placement and composition are fantastic... great choice for the B&W leaving the red pillows. Good stuff guys.

Last photo: Excellent! 9/10.. maybe a bit dark but tons of detail... maybe a bit too sharp but at the same time that is what I like about it... great pic.

Was that with the 10-22mm? That lens is incredibly sharp.


Actually I can't take credit for the placement of the pigs, just the composition (hope you like the diagonal lines formed by the pig noses and pillow corners!). I shot that photo through a shop window in some part of Chinatown in San Francisco. All the photos I've posted so far were shot with the Canon EF-S 17-55 f2.8. One of my fav lenses ever. I don't have it anymore since I switched to the 5DII.

BTW - the quality of shots in this thread is quite impressive in a number of cases!


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sti_boy*


What do you mean by "tiling"?


I thought that you had repeated the pigs in Photoshop somehow, giving that "tiled" look, but that seems ridiculous now that I think about it, forget I asked, temporary loss of cognitive thought.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


Last photo: Excellent! 9/10.. maybe a bit dark but tons of detail... maybe a bit too sharp but at the same time that is what I like about it... great pic.

Was that with the 10-22mm? That lens is incredibly sharp.


Actually it's with the 28-135mm USM IS, which is actually not too bad at 28mm (which this shot is at). And I agree, whenever I look at this shot I sometimes think that I went a bit haywire with the unsharp mask, but I am a sharpness junky and hate softness! And I also agree about the slight darkness, but I was having a tough time getting the snow to expose properly while retaining enough contrast to show the foot prints, and I partially succeeded but the snow stll looks a tad gray.


----------



## USlatin

^ 10/10 Phenomenal! you guys are taking out your aces now aren't you...









Sti, I wish I had more control over my DoF... for that I would have to buy a new camera which I can't right now. All the stuff I am posting is with my P&S Canon A630. I would get a D90 and be happy, or a GH1, but probably would prefer getting a 5D with L series primes and a Tokina 11-16mm f2.8... though I might be getting something completely different. It is hard to say... right now they are not a possibility and I have to pay for developing film or be happy with my A630.

GoneTomorrow, the way he "tilted" that photo was by setting up the camera above and to the left of the subject, then panning right and tilt down. Have you tried creating a mask and changing the blend mode for the snow?

On this one I wish I had the duck a tad further along to the right. I should do it but there is so much detail on the water that I'd go insane working at full resolution being so OCD.


----------



## sti_boy

9/10 - excellent perspective. Thats what this photo is all about. BTW - right on about the "tilting". It should also be noted that this photo was taken with a longer focal length (55mm in this case).

Here is one from my travels to Italy ... nothing is "plain" in this country, not even the entrance to the car-park.


----------



## USlatin

8.5/10 you love dark spirals huh? Like me and power poles







I love Yellow and black... great combination. Are you saying that this photo was taken with a 55mm?!?

On this one I think I could have done better if I had live view, higher clean ISOs... but I can't keep complying and have to work with what I have available.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

10/10 - Great textures and light, I really get the "descending into darkness" feeling from this one. I also like the contrast of the yellow railing against the darkness. All natural light, or was there any flash used?

EDIT: Beat me to it. For yours, 7/10. Nice framing, but I can see some noise in the sky, and I think this same view would be a good candidate for a dark silhouette look, with the trees completely dark against the starry sky.


----------



## USlatin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


10/10 - Great textures and light, I really get the "descending into darkness" feeling from this one. I also like the contrast of the yellow railing against the darkness. All natural light, or was there any flash used?


Looks like I posted before you and you were rating Sti's spiral.

8.5/10 Above photo is great... I think it would be phenomenal full size printed or at least full screen... I would maybe add a tad of contrast on the trees sky and mountain below for the smaller sizes... ? Though I love tons of info, seemed sharpened, but maybe just a bit tonally flat.

Smoke rolling in from the LA fires:


----------



## sti_boy

Gonetomorrow (cliff face) 10/10: colors, mood etc
USlatin (sunset) 8/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


8.5/10 you love dark spirals huh? Like me and power poles







I love Yellow and black... great combination. Are you saying that this photo was taken with a 55mm?!?


Yes, I'm disturbed. I actually have a name for this photo "inverted vertigo" - ok I've said too much







Actually this one was taken at 17mm. It was the pig taken at 55m (enjoying both ends of the 17-55's spectrum!)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


10/10 - Great textures and light, I really get the "descending into darkness" feeling from this one. I also like the contrast of the yellow railing against the darkness. All natural light, or was there any flash used?


Natural light. I did not take flash with me.


----------



## Marin

@ *USlatin* 9/10

Awesome colors.


----------



## USlatin

^ 7/10 I am hungry now but I think it is a tad flat. I think you have much more skills that this photo.


----------



## TaiDinh

9.5 Marin

You made me hungry. D:


----------



## riko99

*@Uslatin* 6/10 Good subject matter but the Ladybug is just not in focus enough for my liking

*@TaidinH* 7/10 Nice focus and nice lines but i think there may be a bit too much yellow in the picture with the table seeming to reflect the yellow but i could be wrong on that

And since there are alot of Flower lovers on here here's one of my first attempts of capturing a flowers detail with the D60's Kit lens


----------



## evilspongebob72

6/10 The photo is very dark, too dark. Weird flowers to try and capture detail.

I'll post this again as I seemed to have got missed out : D


----------



## USlatin

8.5/10 Lovely photo! A little dark but excellent capture... that face says a lot.

Noise galore but still fun to shoot pictures. I applied some noise reduction already.


----------



## SlickMeister

6/10 Sweet capture, I like the contrast of the leaves.


----------



## stanrc

8/10 Great picture. Love the lighting.


----------



## ace8uk

4/10 It's an OK photo, not much colour and no real subject though, as well as a lot of empty space.


----------



## SlickMeister

3/10. Nice but so unoriginal. I do like the reflection in the droplet. I don't like the blue background, it's all noisy.


----------



## Kris88

im gonna have to say 4/10. Really boring tbh


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kris88*


im gonna have to say 4/10. Really boring tbh










6/10, Its one of those pictures, that there is a million of. Its not bad, its just been done thousands of times before.

Cutting a window in my side panel


----------



## GoneTomorrow

8/10 - Pretty cool!


----------



## BittenReaper

6/10, Nice shot, just a touch blurred though, and it could use some fine-tuning in both levels and curves. Personally I would of done a much tighter shot on the mailbox itself, but that's just me.









EDIT: Whoops! I was already in process of uploading this pic to post before I saw xlastshotx's post, didn't mean to pull a mild-copycat.








I give yours a 8/10 though, xlastshotx. I love the lighting.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BittenReaper* 
EDIT: Whoops! I was already in process of uploading this pic to post before I saw xlastshotx's post, didn't mean to pull a mild-copycat.








I give yours a 8/10 though, xlastshotx. I love the lighting.









haha no problem, I like yours alot to


----------



## Kris88

7/10 for BittenReaper. Love the sparks


----------



## Sebkiller

9/10


----------



## Rick Arter

8/10-Look nice

Fish from Missouri Botanical Gardens on a cheap camera


----------



## evilspongebob72

3/10 I don't know what to say?


----------



## The_Rocker

6/10.

Refreshing but a fair bit of noise going on there?

Heres one I took with my faithful 3MP P&S. Its at Dinton Pastures and I forgot how long ago I took it, I think I must have been about 14.


----------



## SlickMeister

3/10. Has potential but extremely gloomy and makes me feel sleepy.


----------



## madmike0408

8/10 very simple but yet bold.









pretty old, taken before I got my DSLR


----------



## Kris88

im going to have to say 6/10. Abit boring and also bothers me that the whole subject isnt in frame.


----------



## Oscuro

8/10
The picture looks heavily desaturated, which gives it this almost vintage, semi-grayscale feel to it, in addition to the vignetting. I like the effect a lot.
But...thats that one bit of a board or post at the bottom edge of the picture that is bothering me. I personally feel it should be cropped out.









Playing out in the woods again


----------



## The_Rocker

Looks alright but just a bunch of foliage to me







5/10

Heres another one I took years ago with a 3MP P&S


----------



## catmmm

i'd say 9/10. very good considering it came from a 3mp camera.









my bf really likes this picture so i wanted to see what everyone else thought


----------



## stanrc

Hmm...8/10 I like it but the perfect light circles stand out too much I think. And they make it look a little creepy haha. Maybe just reduce the brightess on those two parts and it would be much better.


----------



## catmmm

haha i didn't even notice !


----------



## kaer

I'm back! I would of posted more pics but I was busy overclocking my 920 to break a few records.


----------



## Kris88

8/10. Great detail but......lots of flower pics


----------



## Mootsfox

Hate to break in, but that flower looks like cake. 9/10


----------



## Ryan747

To Kris88, 8/10 Magnificent color, and awesome picture

My first moon shot, not the best but its seriously the first one i have ever taken, + I didnt have a tripod.


----------



## Kris88

8/10
Really good for handheld!


----------



## GoneTomorrow

7/10 - Decent shot, must have been difficult to get - nearly froze the blades!


----------



## stanrc

9/10 Great picture! I love it.


----------



## BittenReaper

4/10, it's just too low quality and too small to really be appreciated. Decent framing though.

















* This is un-photoshopped, btw.


----------



## stanrc

7/10 Nice picture. I'd edit the leash out though


----------



## Kris88

8/10
Love the colors and such, but shadow at bottom right corner drives me mad/


----------



## Oscuro

7/10
Great colours and focus, but it looks unlevel. The unlevel-ness bugs me!









In the shade, hand held, standing on a tiny foothold of rock. I make my own life difficult.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

4/10 - Lots of motion blur, and the OOF moss rock on the right is really crowding the shot. I'm picky about moving water shots because I like to do them.
 






If you're interested in shots like these, get yourself a tripod and a remote shutter release (and maybe a nice dark ND filter for those bright days) so you can get some long shutter speeds (at least 1/2") to get that nice "silky" look.

Here's one of mine. Considering that KY has the most amount of navigable waterways, we have jack squat for decent waterfalls:


----------



## BittenReaper

9/10, amazing shot!









I know this has a little motion blur, but it was shot handheld at 200mm if I remember correctly.


----------



## kaer

8.5/10 - Sharp shot. Nice colors and framing!

Someone take a wild guess.


----------



## dvast8n

8/10

Copper spool?


----------



## lonnie5000

edit// @ kaer - 7/10. I have no idea what that is. Window blinds?

This is a kinda abstract, moon through the trees shot. I altered the color and exposure a tad too.


----------



## Kris88

6/10 Too photoshopped and noisy


----------



## BittenReaper

7/10, the DOF is a bit narrow, it annoys my eyeballs. 
Looks grand other than that, though. The colors are wonderful.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

9/10 - Very nice shot, effective "desaturated" look and very sharp.

@dvast8n: 6/10 - I think you were skipped. Find this flower again because it's a fantastic one! The colors and light are great, but the only thing bringing the shot down is the OOF half of the center of the flower. It's doing no justice to all the great detail in the stamina. Was this macro range? I'm trying to figure out how the DOF is so shallow at f/8 (would make sense if it were macro magnification though).


----------



## BittenReaper

Thanks for your kind words about my ducky, hehe.









7/10, The sky could use a tad more contrast imho, and the tree seems a bit impartial. I'd like to see a bit more of the top part of it to be in the shot to frame that corner a bit better. Just my opinion though.








Great shot otherwise.


----------



## kaer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dvast8n*


8/10

Copper spool?


Stack of DVDs behind a spotlight.


----------



## lonnie5000

Here's one from a state park the other day. Its another HDR I made from 5 shots (-2, -1, 0, +1, +2). Its a really pretty park. lol.


----------



## sti_boy

8.5/10 - there are some interesting lines in this photo. There is a zig-zag running down creating 4 triangles. The details however are not as interesting. Perhaps less saturation, smashing down the shadows might help. As would a little cropping to make the lower and upper triangle have a more acute edge.

Here is a quick stab at making some edits and really bringing out at least in my mind what is visually/artistically pleasing about the image you captured:










Here is a quite old photo I took with a Canon 20D with the original 17-85 EF-S kit lens.


----------



## BittenReaper

8.5/10 on the Rim shot (No pun intended







)
Awesome colors, great DOF, the only thing I believe I notice is the slightest hint of noise, but then again it could just be my eyes playing tricks on me, since almost everything in that shot is a lil' glittery.









My last post got skipped.


----------



## sti_boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BittenReaper* 
8.5/10 on the Rim shot (No pun intended







)
Awesome colors, great DOF, the only thing I believe I notice is the slightest hint of noise, but then again it could just be my eyes playing tricks on me, since almost everything in that shot is a lil' glittery.









My last post got skipped.









Thanks. That photo was taken with an f5.6 aperture which is quite slow. I should really take that shot again with my 135 f2L sometime. There is some noise in the pic, but what you're actually seeing is the glittery powdercoating on the rim and brake caliper. It actually looks like that in real life!

Ok, regarding your shot, the main positive is the color/tone, but the general subject matter really does not do much for me, so I might say 5/10.


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sti_boy* 
Thanks. That photo was taken with an f5.6 aperture which is quite slow. I should really take that shot again with my 135 f2L sometime. There is some noise in the pic, but what you're actually seeing is the glittery powdercoating on the rim and brake caliper. It actually looks like that in real life!

Ok, regarding your shot, the main positive is the color/tone, but the general subject matter really does not do much for me, so I might say 5/10.

Aha, that's what I figured. Sometimes it's a pain to tell the difference between glittery powder coating and noise.









And thank you muchly for your honest opinion. ^_^


----------



## lhowatt




----------



## USlatin

7.5/10 I wish it was focused on the eyes.


----------



## Kris88

7/10 A bit noisy and also pieces of pacifier showing. cute kid though









Boring I know, But its all I got right now


----------



## USlatin

7/10 Like that you got the circle of flags documented but maybe a bit too centered to say much, though gotta love monuments! I do like how it doesn't go up perfectly vertical, nice angle.

Wish you guys dropped the noise thing cause there ain't much I can do about that till I get my next camera.









One more of my nephews (twins!). Nothing fantastic, but I love it for some reason. Maybe the capture of their moment.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

5/10 - A snapshot, too crowded, a bit soft, needs some fill flash. A wider angle for context and either no one behind the kids or perhaps kneeling would look better.

Here's one of my "craptacular" (as someone once called them) tone mapped HDRs of the inside of an old abandoned rail car:


----------



## Kris88

9/10
I really Love this shot. I dont even have any complaints except that it looks a little soft in some places


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kris88*


9/10
I really Love this shot. I dont even have any complaints except that it looks a little soft in some places


















I would rate it, but I don't know what it is


----------



## Kris88

Its a building in Toronto


----------



## sti_boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Rocker* 
I would rate it, but I don't know what it is









LOL! Does it matter if you know what it is or isn't? All that matters is, is it pleasing in a visual sense. I think it is. This photograph is excellent, it has many elements of pleasing design with its diagonal lines, patterns and colors. I give it 8.5/10. I think it could be cropped a little to be a 9.


----------



## Marin

I also give it an 8.5/10.


----------



## Ryan747

6/10, I really dont like the feeling of tilting my head to figure it out. Good colors though


----------



## GoneTomorrow

8.5/10 - A very nice shot, effective black and white.

I can't remember if I'm repeating shots at this point, so sue me if I posted this one already:


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
8.5/10 - A very nice shot, effective black and white.

I can't remember if I'm repeating shots at this point, so sue me if I posted this one already:










10/10 - What can I say... Personally that bench on the foreground is distracting.

One of my HDR attempts, I'm eating some chocolate almonds







Do tell me what could be improved here.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


10/10 - What can I say... Personally that bench on the foreground is distracting.

One of my HDR attempts, I'm eating some chocolate almonds







Do tell me what could be improved here.


It is a bit to grainy looking, and I dont think that background works. I feel like the background is competing (color wise) with the color of the almonds.

6.5/10


----------



## Ryan747

7/10 Nice portrait, i like the cards being thrown up gives it a nice vibe. Only flaw is the background, it is overly white


----------



## USlatin

7/10 I like the color of the meter, not so sure about the composition.

5/10 hurt so I tried to PS it a little. The other was untouched. This is far from optimal, PSed the jpg I posted cause I didn't find the original.


----------



## Marin

Still a 5/10 really.


----------



## USlatin

must be the emotional attachment


----------



## Kris88

Marin, 8/10 Super sharp


----------



## lonnie5000

5/10. Too much going on for my taste.


----------



## Marin

5/10

It's a pretty dull pic to be honest.



(some nice bokeh in the top-right of my pic)


----------



## lonnie5000

6/10. Too shallow dof.


----------



## Kamikaze127

7/10. Not quite sharp enough on the flowers. Seems slightly fuzzy to me.


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 Great detailed close up.


----------



## lhowatt

8/10 nice shot but i hate how it cuts a little off the top of the center building and theres not a ton of color


----------



## Ryan747

6/10 It looks good until you get to the screen then its really distracting, it looks like there are circles on the screen


----------



## Sebkiller

4/10 I dont really think this is much of a picture, and I dont think a statment should be the only focus, plus the angle annoys me.
Nice camera skills though.
Sorry buddy.


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:

*Sebkiller* 4/10 I dont really think this is much of a picture, and I dont think a statment should be the only focus, plus the angle annoys me.
Nice camera skills though.
Sorry buddy.
Understood. 9/10 love your photo, great lighting gives it that eeriness like in a zombie movie.
Already posted this but which one looks better?


----------



## Sebkiller

8/10 the greyscale one it think is awsome, I love the angle.


----------



## sti_boy

9/10 - colors, mood excellent. Not just a photo of a "piece" but with the grimy context that be-fits it.

Here is another one of the spiral persuasion that I can't seem to shake:


----------



## Kris88

Love the angle and the light but I wish you would have got the whole circle.
8/10
Taking pictures of birds is way harder than I thought :\\


----------



## GoneTomorrow

7/10 - Believe me, I know bird shooting is hard, but you need to get closer (or get a longer zoom, TC converter, crop it, etc.) and remove the obstacles.


----------



## Kris88

9/10 Thats just epic ;p


----------



## sti_boy

(this for the GoneTomorrow shot) 8/10 - I like the shot. I don't know why, but something bothers me about this photo. There is a "saggy" rule of thirds thing going on here. I think this "sag" bothers me. I know, I'm weird.

<rant_mode>
On the topic of "birding". I'm really not a big fan of this form of photography. I think it has a lot more to do with buying the most expensive lens you can (very long lenses can get rather pricey). Seems like you can't really be an effective "birder" without a huge investment in long glass, and that bothers me and makes me think its just a "technical" form of photography - with very little artistic value. Anyways that's just my very subjective opinion.
</rant_mode>


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kris88* 
9/10 Thats just epic ;p

7/10 Good picture, beautiful cardinal, too original.

My cousins dog.


----------



## spice003

8/10


----------



## BittenReaper

5/10, shallow DOF, dull colors, not a very interesting subject for me. On the positive side it's focused well, and it's a crisp shot.


----------



## Dragoon

7/10 - Nice colors there, but the OoF DVI ports are filling up too much imo.


----------



## BittenReaper

Thanks for the rating. Think it'd be better if I cropped off the DVI ports a bit?

Hm. For your pic, I say 5.8/10.. I can't really tell what I'm looking at, it's all extremely dark. And that big OoF blob on the right side is bugging me


----------



## SlickMeister

7/10 Nice detail on the heatsink. Very crisp. The colours are a bit too warm for my liking.


----------



## BittenReaper

Excellent shot, I love the crisp focus and vivid colors, the DoF is great! 9/10

Is the temperature in this pic a bit more to your liking?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

7/10 - Cold and metallic!


----------



## USlatin

6/10 The distortion on the bench bugs me. The tilt doesn't say anything special to me. But great colors and I like the placement of the interesting clouds.

Gone tomorrow, the water fall was a 10/10 gorgeous love the composition, your usual sharpness suits this photo very well.

I haven't taken any photos in a while but here is a grab off a slo-mo shot at Zuma beach this weekend.


----------



## BittenReaper

Very nice for a still frame! Considering the origin of the shot I say 8/10


----------



## Kris88

6/10 A bit boring and I wish the whole orb heatsink was in frame.
OK enough PC components ;p


----------



## lhowatt

5/10 bland picutre of just a leaf


----------



## evilspongebob72

5/10 bland picture of just a face which isn't in focus correctly


----------



## Kris88

<3 Evilspongebob








8/10 Is that like lettuce behind the purple stuff?


----------



## spice003

8/10


----------



## GoneTomorrow

5/10


----------



## spice003

4/10


----------



## riko99

6/10 Good depth of field... just boring is all.... sooooo Heres my boring flower shot lol.


----------



## USlatin

6.5/10 I like the flower, lovely red on yellow, but it doesn't do anything special to me and a bit too centered. Still, very nice photo.

spice003, the hole looks fantastic in its own way to me... maybe I would have cropped the top and maybe the bottom too, but it is a solid 7/10 without it, and framed the way I would like it best possibly up to a 9/10

This is old, back when the Tuniq was still top dog, but I still like the idea.


----------



## BittenReaper

8/10 for the wizardry of getting that shot 
I can't figure it out. Good job.









-- Does Flickr compress the files at all? They keep looking funky after I upload them.


----------



## Oscuro

7/10

The colours are just stunning. I think this is an image that is stretching the dynamic range of the camera to its utmost.
But...I feel that the focus would have been better placed upon the woman, or the tower because, as it stands, the foreground is out of focus, but dominates the image. The trees in the background being in focus just, kind of takes away from the foreground.
Also...I can't say that I like seeing your shadow in the picture. I have no idea if you could have avoided that or not.










Oooollld pic.


----------



## USlatin

8/10 Love the pic! Very underexposed, but was it shot at close to complete darkness? How long was the shutter... what about the rest of the settings?

You might be loving his Photoshoping and not just his picture. (loved the clouds, 8/10) You could mimic that with curves, bringing the blacks to bull black and highs up till they clip a little. The question is, do you have enough info to make it look realistic at decent resolutions? If your image is RAW I think you could do this much to it and get the size you posted above without too much posterization or excessive noise.

I really love your photo! Was it a well populated area? Suburban? Small town?

I got no pics to share right now.


----------



## Oscuro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


8/10 Love the pic! Very underexposed, but was it shot at close to complete darkness? How long was the shutter... what about the rest of the settings?

You might be loving his Photoshoping and not just his picture. (loved the clouds, 8/10) You could mimic that with curves, bringing the blacks to bull black and highs up till they clip a little. The question is, do you have enough info to make it look realistic at decent resolutions? If your image is RAW I think you could do this much to it and get the size you posted above without too much posterization or excessive noise.

I really love your photo! Was it a well populated area? Suburban? Small town?

I got no pics to share right now.










Exposure time, sec: 6.00
F number: 2.70
ISO speed rating: 100
Lens focal length, mm: 6.0
Orientation: Normal
Auto White Balance

Actually, that night was pretty close to as you see in that picture. Shot it with my S5 IS, no raw capability.

Google Map Link
Took the shot from roughly that position, aiming up at the road.


----------



## USlatin

Rep+ for your response! Map and all you rock!

Well I have an A630 which is probably using the same sensor with crappier glass. I get better results at ISO80 noise wise, slightly better, but since you could take that shot with longer shutter I would do that. Take a few and create a 16-bit HDR in Photoshop if you have the program, it will be better than a single RAW.

If you want raw capabilities I am pretty sure they guys over at CHDK must have your firmware hacked already.

I guess you guys have a mostly Sodium Vapor or some other sort of pink light for the streets. That explains the color of the snow and sky. You were lit by the clouds acting as a big-ass silk reflecting Victoria's overall light composition. However it seems that the Ocean Blvd causeway has more of a tungsten light, which I wondered if it was a sunset. If you wanted you could have white balanced to get the snow to look white, but I LOVE the pic as is.

I'd go back ant take it again while there is snow. Take the same picture then an other at 30sec, maybe something in between. Just be gentle not to move the camera at all when pressing the buttons. In Photoshop you go to File > Automate > Metge to HDR. Then you pick the shots and you'll figure it all out from there. You might get best results with two but all you do is uncheck and re-check the pictures to see what combination gives you the flattest image, the most information.

Then you can tweak, convert to an 8-bit RGB by selecting Image > Mode > RGB and 8-bit and re-tweak.

It is so cool when you know the setting and get a map. Thanks for sharing man!


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oscuro*


7/10

The colours are just stunning. I think this is an image that is stretching the dynamic range of the camera to its utmost.
But...I feel that the focus would have been better placed upon the woman, or the tower because, as it stands, the foreground is out of focus, but dominates the image. The trees in the background being in focus just, kind of takes away from the foreground.
Also...I can't say that I like seeing your shadow in the picture. I have no idea if you could have avoided that or not.


Thanks, I wasn't in a very shutterbuggy mood yesterday so I wasn't paying much attention to what I was doing.. I fell into a rut of just pointing and shooting. Thus the terrible focus.









As for the shadow, well, at that wide an angle and the sun going down right behind me there was nothing I could really do.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


You might be loving his Photoshoping and not just his picture. (loved the clouds, 8/10) You could mimic that with curves, bringing the blacks to bull black and highs up till they clip a little. The question is, do you have enough info to make it look realistic at decent resolutions? If your image is RAW I think you could do this much to it and get the size you posted above without too much posterization or excessive noise.

I really love your photo! Was it a well populated area? Suburban? Small town?


I'm not sure if any of that was directed at my pic, but if the clouds bit was for me, then thank you.









And even though that pic I took was vibrant as hell in the first place, I did touch up the contrast/curves etc in Lightroom a little bit.









Here's another one I took yesterday, so it's not my best work, but I'm quite happy with how clear it came out considering I took this handheld while the wind was blowing harder than a... well, I probably shouldn't finish that.








(Btw, I know it's a little bit underexposed on the flower itself. I couldn't really do much about it.







)


----------



## USlatin

9/10 Wow! That's some picture! Love the colors. Love the pic!

The blue background is hotter than the flower so maybe you can manage to get what you want with a curve that pushes the lower mid range as much as you can without making it look flat. You could cut it out and adjust it separate, but it will be very tough without having to do a little work to smooth out the edges that are out of focus which are hard to cut.

Lovely flower man!! I love the aspect and colors. I like it so much that I don't mind that it is perfectly centered. Great stuff.

I tried a curve on it but didn't push it too far, it would be better if the file was the original but you get the point. Then the curve. You could push it a bit more but even that curve made it a bit flat for my taste so I added 10+ contrast for the second. With a little work you could try pushing it much more then bringing it back so it isn't flat. You can do it on the original and it will be much better. If you switch to 16-bit mode you can mess with it longer with less degradation.


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
9/10 Wow! That's some picture! Love the colors. Love the pic!

The blue background is hotter than the flower so maybe you can manage to get what you want with a curve that pushes the lower mid range as much as you can without making it look flat. You could cut it out and adjust it separate, but it will be very tough without having to do a little work to smooth out the edges that are out of focus which are hard to cut.

Lovely flower man!! I love the aspect and colors. I like it so much that I don't mind that it is perfectly centered. Great stuff.

I tried a curve on it but didn't push it too far, it would be better if the file was the original but you get the point. Then the curve. You could push it a bit more but even that curve made it a bit flat for my taste so I added 10+ contrast for the second. With a little work you could try pushing it much more then bringing it back so it isn't flat. You can do it on the original and it will be much better. If you switch to 16-bit mode you can mess with it longer with less degradation.

Hey thanks! I cropped it like that simply because the very center of the flower is perfectly centered.. it just looked better to me at the time like that.
I'll start from scratch and re-edit it in Photoshop instead of Lightroom later tonight once I get my fill of Fallout 3








If you're interested I can give you the RAW file to play with for fun.


----------



## USlatin

Sure. Maybe we should do that at a Photoshoping thread though... (?)


----------



## USlatin

This was actually my first lapping job. A Noctua NB cooler that works great.

The screen is totally blown out though.


----------



## lonnie5000

4/10. Nice lap job though.


----------



## dvast8n

7/10 I'm drawn to the dead space in the low right hand corner.

Sticking with flowers....


----------



## lonnie5000

7/10. To me the flower is unremarkable colorwise.


----------



## riko99

8/10 Good Color's but could use a slight crop to remove some of the leafs out of the picture.










Shot with my New 55-200... liking the bokeh that im getting will get some better shots with less noise soon i hope lol.


----------



## Ryan747

5/10 bland not much going on looks a bit noisy. Cute kitty though


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


5/10 bland not much going on looks a bit noisy. Cute kitty though











A nice dramatic shot. Great contrast between flag and background. I'd give it an 8/10 simply because that shot is a bit common.

Heres one that I took on my dads P&S last night. Yes its Angus Young from AC/DC live at the O2 in London.

Saw em on Tuesday and Thursday.

Its not an artistic shot, but its unedited and just a snap to capture the moment.

And yes, we were damn close to the stage.


----------



## lonnie5000

7/10 just because its AC/DC.








Here's one I shot the other day. Its not edited at all. It was this bright.


----------



## sti_boy

7/10 - ok, but a bit too "flat" with the colors.

Here's another one for AC/DC. I shot this with the trusty iphone, so dont beat me up too hard about noise or clarity!


----------



## Jeffmizrahi

i'd would say about a 5/10 but since its with the iphone im going to give it an 8/10


----------



## Marin




----------



## Jeffmizrahi

Marin you posted a pic before i could edit my old one put a pic in it so ..
anyways 8/10 not to often do you find a construction worker dancing
i just kind of find that the worker that is dancing has a little blur around the face

P/S camera


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeffmizrahi*


Marin you posted a pic before i could edit my old one put a pic in it so ..
anyways 8/10 not to often do you find a construction worker dancing
i just kind of find that the worker that is dancing has a little blur around the face

P/S camera


















A nice calm shot with the sunset background.

8/10

Heres one of the Spinnica tower in portsmouth. Taken with a 3MP P&S:


----------



## riko99

7/10 would like to maybe see a slight crop to get rid of some of the buildings in the bottom left but a very nice shot with a 3mp

Heres my first attempt at noise reduction in photoshop........ also converted to B&W previous shot is the same one just unedited.


----------



## evilspongebob72

I'd have to say 5/10, the cat isn't even fully in focus =(


----------



## Jeffmizrahi

8/10
i really like the dark and light contrast

i left it open too long... 15sec.


----------



## lonnie5000

6/10. It not too bad.


----------



## sti_boy

7/10 - the subject matter was not terribly interesting. BTW - with scenes that have a lot of green, there is a "rule of thumb" that you should always underexpose by 2/3rds of a stop. The reason is that green tends to mess with the metering system on the camera. For example, if you reduced the exposure of this shot by 2/3rds in PP, the green will not be as overexposed and it will have a bit more depth to it.

Here we go again:


----------



## SodaAnt

8/10 - Nice, but the people in the background distract from the overall image in my opinion.


----------



## Sebkiller

9/10 A truly epic shot, nice range and good exposure.
But a bit too unoriginal for my taste.








1 sigma 530 inside entrance (fired by my wireless friend, Joe)
pop-up flash fired for foreground fill.


----------



## Kamikaze127

6/10 too dark for my taste.


----------



## kilrbe3

7/10 Nice detail
Ok, New to taking photos still, But gosh I love it! I just need to play with my camera more.









*Im a railfan*


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 Trains are cool, good quality also.


----------



## evilspongebob72

8/10 Love the colours and simplicity


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:


Originally Posted by *evilspongebob72* 
8/10 Love the colours and simplicity










thanks








9.5/10 Beautiful, Love the colors would be an amazing background!


----------



## Kamikaze127

9/10 Nice DOF and good editing.


----------



## Danylu

7/10 too dark in top left and I'm drawn to the bright yellow thing









http://www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/DSC_8297.JPG


----------



## Ryan747

4/10 nothing special, right side cage looks very pixelly. Just looks to basic for my taste.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

7/10 - Nice shot, good composition, but the washed out sky is dominating, maybe an exposure blend or HDR would solve this problem.

Took this one inside an old abandoned distillery, 2.5" *hand held*. I love wide angle.


----------



## Nyne7lac

8/10 Nice! But not quite perfect

Panoramic shot of this place i'm thinking of getting married at


----------



## HaXXoR

9/10 Nice picture, i personally dont like panoramas through

New Case and overclock.net applique


----------



## bentleya

8.5 not bad


----------



## BittenReaper

2/10.. I don't see the point to it at all... the temp/colors are dull and uninteresting. Sorry.


----------



## Ryan747

6/10 Good vibrant colors and detail on the water. Only problem is it is Blurry, Clear, Blurry, Clear


----------



## lonnie5000

8/10. Nice shot.

Here's an HDR I made from 3 shots. (-2, 0, +1)


----------



## Ryan747

5/10 Vary Dark, and the sky look really choppy.


----------



## BittenReaper

8/10, purely for the uniqueness of the shot. If the 3 distracting lil' bits on the side and bottom were gone I'd like it a lot more.


----------



## USlatin

I really like it! 8.5/10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lonnie5000* 
Here's an HDR I made from 3 shots. (-2, 0, +1)

Hey I really liked your shot Lonnie. 7/10 I hope I am not stepping on your toes but I played around with it a bit to my personal liking. Let me know if you want me to take it down.

I don't have any new shots to share.


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


I really like it! 8.5/10

Hey I really liked your shot Lonnie. 7/10 I hope I am not stepping on your toes but I played around with it a bit to my personal liking. Let me know if you want me to take it down.

I don't have any new shots to share.


Its hard going back and fourth to look at the shots but ya urs looks a bit better.

Edit *Alot better


----------



## evilspongebob72




----------



## EntropyTTU

7/10


----------



## The_Rocker

5/10, Nice shot but fairly boring with a lot of noise going on.










A lot of desaturation done in LR2, This is also a crop.


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 nice guitar and really nice colors.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

9/10 Great shot, what is it? Nice lighting too.

Here's an oldie taken with a Canon SD1000:


----------



## Ryan747

GoneTomorrow said:


> 9/10 Great shot, what is it? Nice lighting too.
> 
> Here's an oldie taken with a Canon SD1000:
> 
> Navagation Thing on a Battleship


----------



## BLKKROW

@GoneTomorrow- 6/10

My Picture Was taken at an orphanage in Mexico i was helping at. Shows her pleasure even though she lives in poverty.


----------



## Ryan747

7/10 not bad, its hard to see cause its big and my res sucks, and the text across it makes it hard to get a good look at the photo but still a good shot.








[/IMG]


----------



## Kris88

7/10
Pretty nice but boring. Flags seem soft.


----------



## Oscuro

4/10
First off: Gangsta lean! It looks like the usual perspective distortion mixed with a tilted camera.
Second: Colours, or lack thereof. The Grass in this pic is so dark and dull. I believe this shot to be underexposed in my view.
Third: I believe you added the vignetting in PP. Personally, I can't agree with it, because it draws your attention directly to the canted building, and seem to empathize the horizontal slant of the pic.


----------



## EntropyTTU

7/10 Looks nice. How did you take that photo, with the light on the flower, and with the grass darkened? Your camera, or photoshop? I have hell of a time doing anything that involves dark background, and low light. Maybe its my camera...










Yes, I know, a little boring, I just wanted to post something in nature with a little color.


----------



## Ryan747

7/10 Unique flower.


----------



## Oscuro

8/10
There's something about that pic that catches me. I mean, focus is great, colors are the best you can really work with, composition is alright, but...something...










Secret? LED Flashlight at night, with a tripod. And fighting furiously with my S5's 2 button manual focusing while keeping the light on the flowers. Half the time the camera refused, outright REFUSED to focus, even manually.

I didn't like the grass/leaves being lit in these shots, so I also came up with a way to get a HIGHLY focused light source: Take a cardboard tube, and newspaper. Wrap the newspaper around body of the flashlight behind the head, and shove the tube on. BAM! Instant DIY Super-spotlight!


----------



## evilspongebob72

6/10 I just don't like that idea =(








my kit lens struggles : D


----------



## The_Rocker

7/10 something that could be used in an advert.


----------



## retrogamer1990

8/10 like it, but black and white contrast could do with a boost


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 really nice colors


----------



## Ryan747

This should be stickied at the top.


----------



## EricM9104

10/10


----------



## Marin

6/10

Pretty boring to be honest.


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 I Really like the photo but the lights on the tree are very distracting "To Bright"


----------



## SlickMeister

5/10; essentially nice DOF of background but I can't really see which flower is supposed to be in focus and so neither one is really quite sharp.

Another shot with my lightbox :


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlickMeister* 
5/10; essentially nice DOF of background but I can't really see which flower is supposed to be in focus and so neither one is really quite sharp.

Another shot with my lightbox :


6/10 - Points for excellent sharpness of the CPU pins, but honestly the background is rather distracting. It also alludes to depth, which in a product shot should seem infinite (nothing in the BG). You should post an actual shot of your light box setup in the Camera thread.


----------



## SlickMeister

8/10 Beautiful location! Just the leaves on the left and its good to go.

Just the product here.


----------



## Soulclaimer

Is that intel's s370 or socket A?








I 'll give it 7/10.


----------



## Marin

7/10

More bokeh would help the picture a lot.


----------



## Lelin

8.5/10 I really like how the wings are getting blurred off center.


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 Really cool road, shots looks a bit dark though


----------



## GoneTomorrow

5/10 - The flash is way too harsh; dial down the flash exposure compensation, maybe diffuse the flash somehow (GF Puffer perhaps). Also, I think the focal point(s) is misplaced, would be better if placed on the rim of the hat. On that note, maybe narrow the aperture to f/5.6 or so. Also, maybe step back a bit and make the hat less centralized (slightly off center to either side). This could make a really nice still life!


----------



## Dragoon

9.5/10 - Those leaves on the right mess with the background. Other than that, outstanding photo.









meh


----------



## Papa.Smurf

@Dragoon 5/10, not much going on in that pic but i really like that halo!

Got bored yesterday while OCN was down...


----------



## Lelin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Papa.Smurf*


Got bored yesterday while OCN was down...


You need to rate Dragoon's picture!


----------



## Ryan747

7/10 i like it good detailed penny you can kind of see the fingerprints on it. Its kind of plain though but still good


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

7/10. I like how the picture visualises a bullet in the barrel of a gun. Not literally, but comparatively. 3 marks down because the photo looks unfocused, and monochromatic.

This isn't my picture, but it looks nice. I've got it in 1920x1200 if anyone wants a background.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

7/10

heres mine
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1.../wcng007-1.jpg

and another, taken in a really remote town in mexico, about 2000 miles away from here. Panasonic Lumix camara with the big lens thing, it's my sisters so I dunno much about it
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...can2008064.jpg

one of sisters cat 2 months ago
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...09/SNOW031.jpg


----------



## Lelin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMABFKCUO*


7/10

heres mine
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1.../wcng007-1.jpg

and another, taken in a really remote town in mexico, about 2000 miles away from here. Panasonic Lumix camara with the big lens thing, it's my sisters so I dunno much about it
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...can2008064.jpg

one of sisters cat 2 months ago
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...09/SNOW031.jpg


5/10 for the first, blurry

I really like the 2nd one, it's very detailed and interesting to watch 9/10

8/10 for the third, leaned a bit my head to watch it


















It's not a great shot but I liked the place alot.


----------



## EntropyTTU

Landscapes.







6/10 Not bad.










This is just an average shot, but I think it looks cool. I had a hell of a time adjusting the iso and aperture, to get a decent shot, with the sun in the background behind it.


----------



## Ryan747

6/10 Wayyyyy to dark IMO, its still a nice shot though


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lelin*


5/10 for the first, blurry

I really like the 2nd one, it's very detailed and interesting to watch 9/10

8/10 for the third, leaned a bit my head to watch it


















It's not a great shot but I liked the place alot.


you know how I can take better pics of the first one and not get it blurry? my sisters camara is a panasonic Lumix, i will get the model tomorrow. 
edit: here http://cameras.webhostingoverview.co...-optical-zoom/

I know its not an UBER camara but its pretty good imo, was like 350$ or so, too many settings for the both of us to use.


----------



## litho

9/10 clean and simple just a bit to empty


----------



## Marin

5/10

Pretty washed out and a lot of dead space. Some cropping would help.


----------



## BlankThis

9.9/10

My only complaint is that I'm not a huge fans of plants









Changed the picture.. Did not like the other one..









~B~


----------



## Kris88

5/10
Pretty boring picture to be honest


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kris88* 
5/10
Pretty boring picture to be honest









It's the sentimental value


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 Great freaking shot love it!


----------



## NuclearCrap

8/10, it's pretty good in general, but a bit random in terms of composition.










I took this at ALMS Long Beach 2009. No cropping or PS effects, just RAW editing and slight sharpening.


----------



## xlastshotx

^ wow, thats an awesome picture 9/10, the only thing I don't like is the fence posts... but I know it would be hard to get a shot without them (without a special pass).


----------



## Soulclaimer

EDIT:
@xlastshotx
Nice shot 9/10









No editing on the photo.
Only resizing with mspaint.


----------



## xlastshotx

^ Thanks

*edit

thanks


----------



## Soulclaimer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


^ Thanks


Edited


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Soulclaimer* 
EDIT:
@xlastshotx
Nice shot 9/10

No editing on the photo.
Only resizing with mspaint.









7/10 a bit blurry but it is hard to get the webs in focus so gj

*ANGRY FISH!*


----------



## Soulclaimer

yak! Thank god smell can't be captured








8/10, nice detail on that fish. I think some crop is needed.


----------



## catmmm

7/10
definitely cute but there's really nothing special about it


----------



## Kris88

8/10


----------



## BlackOmega

6.5/10

Nice color saturation but there's nothing special about the photo.


----------



## Marin

Bokehlicious


----------



## GoneTomorrow

7/10 - The bokeh is nice of course, but it's overpowering the in-focus portion. A tighter crop might resolve that, otherwise very decent.


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 Very nice flower shot love the colors.


----------



## catmmm

8/10
i kinda feel like the person should be darker in the picture? idk why


----------



## Adrienspawn

9/10
i kinda feel like the water should be darker in the picture? idk why










Yeah I pretty much took this off my Photobucket :/


----------



## Sanad

7/10
I feel the fan shouldnt have been cut out on the left side and maybe just pan the camera left slightly to give the fans a nice angle. Also too much dead space on the lower right.


----------



## Ryan747

7/10 intresting but not much to it


----------



## Sanad

10/10 Stunning pic


----------



## evilspongebob72

8/10 love it, only the bit missing from the camel on the right annoys me.


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 so cute and amazing detail


----------



## iandroo888

9/10 wah so nice ! where is this?


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
9/10 wah so nice ! where is this?

A Community lake//park near me in webster NY


----------



## xlastshotx

^8/10 I like it, the light posts feel out of place to me though


----------



## xHassassin

Nice, I'll give you a 9/10.

I have a pretty had camera (3.2MP, many years old), so most of the work I put in is on the photo editing.









Digging through my photobucket, I find:










Yeah, I couldn't find out how to get rid of all that noise.


----------



## xlastshotx

Its not to bad, you can try noise ninja that program works really well. Or some selective blurring could help.


----------



## Ryan747

7/10 cool shot but yea the noise is bad


----------



## Kris88

7/10 Because it is bland and a bit soft.
I lucked out and there were some clouds when i went to this airshow


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 ya a bit dark but its still a well detailed shot


----------



## xHassassin

5/10, disgusting picture.
I took someone else's photo and did some retouching.
















I think the original was close to black and white or something.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

I can't rate it if you didn't take it.


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


I can't rate it if you didn't take it.


Fine...
QQ


----------



## Ryan747

7/10 good shot but a bit dark on the left gate


----------



## Rick Arter

8/10 Ryan747 sweet plane!



2003 SVT Cobra(friends car)
517RWHP on Dyno with 93 pump gas
Kenne Bell blower, water/air cooler, KB CAI, KB T-Body, BBK long tubes, full exhaust, SCT chip/tuner, aux pulley tensioner kit, aftermarket clutch, boost/fuel pressure gauges, MT ET Street tires, sub connectors.


----------



## xHassassin

It seems to have too much of a blue tint IMO.


----------



## Rick Arter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


It seems to have too much of a blue tint IMO.


Yea I took this pic with my only cam its a old Polaroid a500.


----------



## Lelin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rick Arter* 
Yea I took this pic with my only cam its a old Polaroid a500.

PS it a bit


----------



## Ryan747

^
^
^
5/10 Nothing special, Overly Blue, 5 points for Good detail and car though.


----------



## Sanad

Nice macro. Not as sharp as i'd like the subject to be though. 8/10


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sanad* 
Nice macro. Not as sharp as i'd like the subject to be though. 8/10

6/10 - The colors are bland (admittedly not much color to begin with, hard to work with I realize) and the subject in focus isn't isolated enough, competing with the surround cactus branches. Maybe try a different angle which is less crowded, and widening the aperture would help a lot to blur out that background and make the one branch stand out more.

This is an old abandoned Works Progress Administration building, it was a sundry store:


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 i really like this image its kind of tropical//secretive looking, reminds me of like uncharted or something. + Colors are nice and focus is well


----------



## xHassassin

Too dark IMO.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ




----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

That was huge, sorry.

Resized:


----------



## lonnie5000

7/10. Just because the f and o aren't in focus with the rest of the word. But hard to do at that angle.

Here' s an HDR I did of some grass.


----------



## Ryan747

ok i guess ill repost since i was skipped over =(

6/10 just looks overly photoshopped


----------



## headcracker

6/10 (just not my kinda photo)

this was taking on my phone lol







resized from 2560x1920


----------



## GoneTomorrow

6/10 - An very interesting shot, just needs a better camera (it's great for a camera phone). Your phone camera picked a rather wide aperture and the whole image is soft, maybe the fault of the tiny lens or hand shake. The image is also tilted, which is easily correctable. You could also try running it through an unsharp mask.

This is an old abandoned rural high school:


----------



## stanrc

9/10 The branch in the top right of the building distracts me. Great shot though.


----------



## Kris88

The photo isn't anything special until you get to the storm. kudos on the lightning capture.
8/10


----------



## GoneTomorrow

5/10 - Way too much saturation (for my taste) and there's a strong blue color cast from the sky. Warming the color temperature a tad may solve that. Also, the blurred, out of focus guard rail is marring the scenery. A snap from a moving car perhaps? IMO, landscapes should have compelling foreground elements. In this shot, having a close up of some of the wheat in the foreground would be nice.


----------



## Kris88

Yea that was taken at 80mph








And yes I added a lot of saturation. I don't usually do that but I thought it fit the shot


----------



## BlankThis

Left the ISO on auto and it went a little bit nuts...










~B~


----------



## RUGRLN

Umm... a very weird image...Can't make out what's happening...6/10


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RUGRLN* 
Umm... a very weird image...Can't make out what's happening...6/10

5/10.

Those peoples in the front is kinda annoying. The image is a bit grainy too.

This image is captured with a cheap camera and then retouched in photoshop.


----------



## Ryan747

6/10 really blurry other then the face, it would be better if the whole fish was in focus


----------



## Kris88

7/10


----------



## BlankThis

8.5/10

The shot is great but the black border really bothers me...









^Nikon D40 w/ kit lense

~B~


----------



## GoneTomorrow

6/10 - The background is badly overexposed (the foreground too for that matter). Next time maybe meter off the background and use a low intensity fill flash if she is a little underexposed. Nice looking girl!









And since I know how everyone loves cat photos:


----------



## BlankThis

Awwww kitteh!


----------



## Ryan747

6/10 cute but simple


----------



## catmmm

7/10
there is a lot of chaos which is really distracting but the colors are awesome.

another kitteh


----------



## BlankThis

8.5/10









Very cute picture but it seams grainy to me.

Since we're doing Kittehs








This was taken with a PaS.










~B~


----------



## Lelin

7.5 You should edit the eyes a bit.








My dog, colors are awful on flickr


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 so cute just a lovely snap shot for the books


----------



## Unknownm

here is a photo off my Crappy nikon Coolpix S210 8MP Camera. ISO was low, or maybe my CRT isn't bright :O


----------



## BlankThis

A little bit grainy and blurred.

6.5/10


----------



## Ryan747

3/10 i cant tell where the main focus point is, and it all looks a bit blurry.


----------



## BlankThis

Same shot again?


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlankThis* 
Same shot again?









ohh did i post this already whoooppppppps switching now


----------



## BlankThis

9.5/10









Great shot imo.
I think it could use a little bit of sharpening up maybe.

~B~


----------



## madmike0408

i know this one is bad but oh well.


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

7/10 not bad.. great detail for a night shot

My first attempt at photography


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SuP3RSiNGH*


My first attempt at photography










you need to rate the person above you before you post


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


you need to rate the person above you before you post


sorry i effed up. i edited the post


----------



## spartacus

Cool shot. I think the brights and darks are a bit too extreme though.
7/10


----------



## Sunrex

You did really great on the shot Spartacus, but it needs all the cherry's to be covered in ice!.

8/10.


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

8/10 lone cherry


----------



## Marin

5/10


----------



## Kris88

7.5/10
I really like the bokeh but feel like you could have added more of the leaves?


----------



## Sanad

8/10


----------



## spartacus

That's a fantastic shot Sanad! I am really fond of the blue color of the water and the long orange lamp reflections.
9/10

(I had to do another one ... I took this last night looking out across our back field and laced the photos together for a giant panorama. I'm almost tempted to go buy a second monitor to have this as the wallpaper. lol)


(full res link)


----------



## Soulclaimer

9/10 Cool.


----------



## Mootsfox

Great colors, the green and red play great together. The water on the leaves is also good.

A closeup on the berries with the green leaves blurred in the background (keeping the current level of saturation) would make it better in my opinion.

My scale is a bit off from others, I say 3 is about the average photo, yours is in the 7-8 maybe 8.5 range


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

wow nice. 8/10. love the portrait effect. the eyes really show. 








now thats something you wont see soon.. LOL


----------



## Kris88

Honestly, the picture is just boring. 4/10


----------



## stanrc

7/10 Good shot, but I think the B&W almost makes the picture confusing.


----------



## Bartmasta

@ Kris, 6/10. Looks cool but the B&W works bad on the trees


----------



## NFF

8/10 awesome car

my first ever lightning shot so its not all that great and it was taken on lower setings since i needed the speed of takeing faster continous shots.

pic is unmodified besides a crop and resize.


----------



## Bartmasta

9/10

Really cool shot but I feel it could be better somehow


----------



## retrogamer1990

9/10 STUNNING. THE WINGS ARE....WOW! maybe emphasise the yellow a bit more?


----------



## Bartmasta

8.5

I really like the sky and the grass, but the main subject of the photo is kinda... well lame. It's a regular tree

kinda boring i know, but I like how the text turned out from the long shutter speed


----------



## Ryan747

4/10 im not really into it, the lighting makes everything seem all just one color and kind of throws me off.


----------



## retrogamer1990

7/10 good pic, but theres something about it. It just dosent excite me. maybe a little too orangey.


----------



## Bartmasta

WOW.

9.5/10! Looks great but I think the facet could look slightly better.


----------



## TaiDinh

9/10

I love the single batch of pink flowers in the middle and the butterfly's wings really stands out in the picture.


----------



## Ryan747

5/10 cool crain but it has alot of open space


----------



## BlankThis

8/10

Watch the ISO it's quite grainy but that might just be your host.










I have a second "better" shot with her hair out of her face... Give me a bit to find the card it's on.

~B~


----------



## Shane1244

8/10

Shot with my P&S Canon 590 IS


----------



## waqasr

Im not photographer at all but i really like taking pictures and especially looking at the pics you guys have taken...Ive not even got a proper camera but only my cell phone, its a decent camera for a cell phone and this is probably the most nicest looking pic ive taken.


----------



## BlankThis

Great shot for a cell phone!









8/10

I found the "better" version of my previous picture.










~B~


----------



## Shane1244

7/10

The colour doesn't seem quite right to me.

Shot with my P&S Canon 590 IS


----------



## BlankThis

7/10

The stems/grass on the left seams to be more in focus and distracting. Nothing you can really do with a P&S.


----------



## Kamikaze127

6/10

Too much of the picture includes her hair, it should focus on the face more.


----------



## Bartmasta

3/10


----------



## BlankThis




----------



## Ryan747

is that the same girl as before and who is it?


----------



## xlr8ter

8/10 I'm A noob so I can't really offer advice...

I shot this with a Sanyo P&S camera, I know it's stupid- It's my first ever attempt at a decent photo... Just looking for advice.


----------



## Kris88

4/10 Its just too dull mate


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 Really nice for a background


----------



## retrogamer1990

5/10 nice capture..but a bit dull


----------



## xbanhxbaox

very nice use of depth of field and your macro feature.

9/10, if i had to nitpick i would say it's lacking a center of focus. my eye wanders when i look at the image.










never knew there was a photography section to the forum. I'm glad i finally found it.


----------



## Soulclaimer




----------



## EricM9104

10/10


----------



## stanrc

7/10 Crisp picture


----------



## GoneTomorrow

7/10 - Sharp shot, though the colors are a bit dull


----------



## Vespa125125

9/10, great composition, colour and pin sharp. i would have maybe cropped out the sun glare in the corner, i find it a bit distracting

Greenwich Park, Looking at Uni of Greenwich and Canary Wharf


----------



## stanrc

7/10 I couldn't figure out if I was supposed to focus on the white building or the cityscape in the background, either way, great pic.


----------



## [Teh Root]

8/10


----------



## mega_option101

8/10


----------



## BlankThis

6.5/10

Looks over edited.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

7/10 for BlankThis, cute girls though

For mine, keep in mind this is an unedited shot from a $30 digi cam.


----------



## BlankThis

7/10 I love the colours (Yes I'm Canadian) and the sharpness of the shot but it lacks a focal point.










Sorry this shot is a little larger... My first low light macro and they're quit difficult now that I've tried.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I don't know, it's nice and clean, but the spot cool is throwing the balance off or something. Too right heavy. That's just me, but I know nothing about photography. I do a lot of art though, and composition in both art and photog are quite similiar. I'd say 7/10 again. Here's another from me - 

Again, keep in mind this is a no name, $30 digi vid cam, with no manual focus. This pic has some editing done, though only to contrast and colour temp.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

The sharpness on the foreground is beautiful but the background is a touch too bright and overpowers the top potion of the shot. Otherwise, it's fantastic! 9/10.

Here's my attempt at HDR.


----------



## iandroo888

i dont know what HDR pictures are but the focused item doesnt really stand out that much to me... as much as i love these focused on one item, rest blurred pictures. 7/10


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

^ Dude, you desperately need to re-size that.

Anyway on to rating it. The shot appears a bit out of focus, the main subject (which I'm assuming is the cake) is partially out of focus. The center and top is clean and crisp but the bottom, especially the roses are a bit out of focus. Composition wise, it's a bit dull. Try moving the subject to different parts of the frame rather than centering it. 5/10


----------



## BlankThis

8.32/10

Love the contrast and the sharpness of the shot but it looks _slightly_ crooked.









GAH it's crooked!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

^ Haha Mr. Slightly crooked.

The shot is beautiful. Would love to see more of the horizon and less of the pier though. 9/10


----------



## BlankThis

Is this an actual picture or graphics?

More horizon and not crooked for you


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

That, my friend, is a perfect 10.


----------



## xbanhxbaox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


That, my friend, is a perfect 10.


i actually liked the first one more, 2nd one is a little too dark for my taste.


----------



## BlankThis

Stunning shot









10/10


----------



## DarkNite

10/10 Would be a wonderful postcard










My first picture tweaked with ToyCamera's AnalogColor


----------



## xbanhxbaox

8/10 you got some cool effects going on there, kinda like a vignette but with two different colors. is it film?


----------



## DarkNite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xbanhxbaox* 
8/10 you got some cool effects going on there, kinda like a vignette but with two different colors. is it film?










Nope







I lost the original but it was taken in a regular digital camera and tweaked with this:

Website

article

10/10 for your pic btw


----------



## xbanhxbaox

that's pretty cool. never seen that before


----------



## lonnie5000

Here's one from the 4th. 2 second exposure.


----------



## BlankThis

Very nice! Tri-pod right?

9.9/10







I like pictures that are more off center... Don't ask why, I'm just weird.

Since we're on to fireworks pictures now... Not actually of the fireworks but taken the night of Canada Day (July 1st)


----------



## equetefue

cool shots everyone


----------



## Ryan747

8.5/10 that green on the left is really nice its like a jade color.


----------



## riko99

9/10 love shots taken at that angle of cars... dunno why

No editing done yet.. may up saturation and contrast... yet to try though


----------



## TaiDinh

9/10

I like it. The eyes are freaky.


----------



## BlankThis

9.5/10 Looks beautiful but needs to be cropped a little


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Not sure what it is, I like the picture (your last one was awesome!), but it's almost boring? And I love guitars. Otherwise it is excellent, nice layout and balance. Maybe it would work better in black and white? The white on the pickups seems just different enough from the rest to bother me. I am being super nit picky, and again know nothing about photography. I'd still say an 8/10 though. This one isn't the greatest, I'll have to get some more pics for this thread.


----------



## Soulclaimer

6/10


----------



## usapatriot

*Halp me 2 win photo contest!*


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 Very Very Nice!


----------



## BlankThis

8/10 I'm not sure why but for me the picture feels like it "drags on" on the left side.










~B~


----------



## Oscuro

5/10 Soft focus/movement. Tilted angle. Like the lighting though.


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 i love the color its so cherry and shiny. Great focus on light also.
Taken Yesterday By Me


----------



## BlankThis

8/10 Love it







That lense is pretty hardcore









Older shot taken with my P&S










~B~


----------



## Kris88

7/10. Kinda dull but girl is cute


----------



## Danylu

9/10 very sharp photo and love the water


----------



## Oscuro

8/10
Quite like it, very simple, but carries a bit of meaning to it, so it seems.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Kind of plain, not huge on it. I'd say 6/10. And to the guy who posted the pic of the hornet last page, I'd give you a 8.5/10, since I don't think anyone else rated it.


----------



## Danylu

7/10 Has potential, maybe its my monitor but I think the green leaf blends in too well with the one behind it. The red thing to the left is a bit distracting, I don't get why there is a string in a forest


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
7/10 Has potential, maybe its my monitor but I think the green leaf blends in too well with the one behind it. The red thing to the left is a bit distracting, I don't get why there is a string in a forest










Not a string, it's part of the plant. Your pic is great, but I'll let the next poster rate it. Whoever did the sculpture is genious.


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 very cool picture i love the colors and that ball looks awesome!


----------



## Danylu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Not a string, it's part of the plant. Your pic is great, but I'll let the next poster rate it. Whoever did the sculpture is genious.


Ooh its part of the plant.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


9/10 very cool picture i love the colors and that ball looks awesome!











Link me to your flickr?









8/10, very good photo although a bit distracting, not sure where to rest the eyes although you couldn't have exactly done too much cause you were shooting a waterfall near a city. Theres some random flare half way down and 3/4 of the way to the right.


----------



## Ryan747

Mu flickr is www.flickr.com/ryanbradford


----------



## Danylu

Thanks, mine is http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Moynesy

An old picture of mine. It's and Irish Hawkmoth, the size of my fist. The only hawkmoth I have ever seen and never knew they even existed untill this impressive fellow decided to stay a few hours under my garden table.

I hate moths, but this fella was just beautiful. I ran for my life when he decided to fly off.


















Ok, just thought I would add another photo. This photo again was taken using the same camrea, a Fuji S5000. Was taken in spain during a holiday. It is one of my favourites. Even good enough for my family to have a print of it and hang it in the house.


----------



## BlankThis

Love the sunrise/sunset shot








The shot of the moth is interesting but rather dull to me.

7/10

I present to you: Bagel! My first decent macro... Too bad the subject kinda sucks


















~B~


----------



## woodpigeon4

6/10 - nice quality but as you say the subject does kind of suck









Here's mine, taken in my garden with my phone. Sorry for posting 2 photos, but I wasn't sure which one I preferred


----------



## Ryan747

not bad, i like the first shot better then the second so
7/10 1st
5/10 second


----------



## BlankThis

Nice P-51








The shot seams rather over exposed or lacking vibrancy in the colours...
8/10


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlankThis* 
Nice P-51








The shot seams rather over exposed or lacking vibrancy in the colours...
8/10










8/10 Very nice except maybe you should have increased the Depth of Field - but that is down to individual taste on your photo I think.

No one did the one I posted before









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu*


----------



## Soulclaimer

@Danylu
7/10


----------



## Moynesy

I'd say 7.5

Great quality picture but I find it hard to distinguish between backdrop of rock and insect.

This is a picture I took 4years ago, it includes my sister and the puppy. He's no puppy now


----------



## lhowatt

8/10

Lol i made this thread and probably only posted here 2-3 times so heres another one i took today.


----------



## BlankThis

Beautiful shot! I love the water droplets. Is it just me or does the top of the flower look a little bit out of focus? Great job







9/10

Keeping with the flower theme then


















~B~


----------



## GoneTomorrow

7/10 - Very good color reproduction! The droplets on the petals are a gem - get closer, doing them no justice at this distance.


----------



## Kris88

7/10 I feel you could have had a better composition, and it is slightly crooked, but the exposure and light is sweet


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

9/10, I like it. Maybe crop a hair off the bottom? I don't know, looks good to me.


----------



## tK FuRY

8/10 , some reason the bottom of the flower looks out of focus or I just can't tell where the focal point is at.


----------



## Ryan747

3/10 Not the best focus and really grainy


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

10/10, that is wallpaper worthy if it was higher resolution. What planes? Not a plane guy, but my guess is a some Mustang and an F15?


----------



## xbanhxbaox

nice composition and use of the rule of thirds. 9/10 only because he kinda flushes in with the leaves.


----------



## BlankThis

8/10 very cool shot and looks great in black and white. Just watch those reflections, I hate to see the photographer


















~B~


----------



## xbanhxbaox

I actually tried to get myself into that shot. Hence, me leaning over. I dunno why i do that kinda like a where's waldo type of thing. I had a circular polarizer on my lens at the time also, but rotated it to show my reflection. There's no better watermark than yourself inside of the photo. hahaha...


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
10/10, that is wallpaper worthy if it was higher resolution. What planes? Not a plane guy, but my guess is a some Mustang and an F15?

Yea i got higher Res, and you were correct mustang and f15

7/10 pretty cool and unique.


----------



## Moynesy

8/10. Love the Corsair and the overall simplicity of the picture. No strain on eye but the amount of blue downgrades it personally for me. The cloud in background kinda spoils a perfect picture, but you can't control that so a good 8/10.

This personally is not my favourite picture. It's a black and white copy of original picture I took. Just having trouble trying to find it, I misplaced it


----------



## gtsteviiee

nice picture 7/10









NIKE ;d


----------



## By-Tor

^^ Interesting 8/10

Here is my shot. Taken at the Langley Open House this past spring.

Canon XTi w/Canon 10-22mm lens


----------



## equetefue

9/10 nice angle... those 10-22 are gems


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *equetefue* 
9/10 nice angle... those 10-22 are gems

Thanks.. Yes I love my 10-22mm as mich as my 70-200mm 2.8 IS...

Here's another one of a F-22 with its weapons doors opened.


----------



## equetefue

I got some airshow ones myself... Go to www.Photo-Galleria.com and click on the airshow folder


----------



## Bull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *By-Tor* 
Thanks.. Yes I love my 10-22mm as mich as my 70-200mm 2.8 IS...

Here's another one of a F-22 with its weapons doors opened.










Sad that Obama just killed more production of these gems


----------



## gtsteviiee

lol in hong kong disney land i just took it randomly


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 because of the fact that you can make up like 1000 stories from that photo like "I was down in CA when there was a wildfire, we were on a boat in the middle of it!"


----------



## tK FuRY

10/10 I love the new Camaros

Point and Shoot Sony.


----------



## Kris88

7/10 Pretty good detail


----------



## chanster

8/10 Nice Color

Shot with Nokia N95


----------



## GoneTomorrow

8/10 - Quite nice for a camera phone.

Anyone know what kind of spider this is?


----------



## lhowatt

8/10 idk what kind of spider that is lol


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
8/10 - Quite nice for a camera phone.

Anyone know what kind of spider this is?










Ha thru me off being that the photo is from the back lol. Its a spiny back spider, part of the orb-weaver group.

http://www.hiltonpond.org/ThisWeek030815.html

http://www.uky.edu/Ag/CritterFiles/c...eavers/orb.htm


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Ha thru me off being that the photo is from the back lol. Its a spiny back spider, part of the orb-weaver group.

http://www.hiltonpond.org/ThisWeek030815.html

http://www.uky.edu/Ag/CritterFiles/c...eavers/orb.htm


Ah, thanks! I figured it was an orb spider of some sort, but it looked so odd.

@lhowatt: 6/10 - the sunlight is too bright and overpowering, leaving the birds and house underexposed some. A bit closer in on the birds would help too.


----------



## Adrienspawn

7/10, Sun's fault

I got nothing till my SD->usb arrives (rebel T1i)


----------



## retrogamer1990




----------



## BlankThis

Great shot just the light in the reflection on the platter is rather harsh









8.5/10










~B~


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlankThis* 
Great shot just the light in the reflection on the platter is rather harsh









8.5/10

http://i29.tinypic.com/261kkyb.jpg

~B~

http://www.overclock.net/rants-raves...irst-kiss.html

?
Sorry, I couldn't resist =p


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
http://www.overclock.net/rants-raves...irst-kiss.html

?
Sorry, I couldn't resist =p


You know it









< This is the girl. And here:


----------



## Ryan747

10/10 because you are beautiful


----------



## xlastshotx

(^lol your comment







)

8/10


----------



## ckybam3

7/10 because i am curious to know what that is?


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ckybam3*


7/10 because i am curious to know what that is?


its green matcha (google it), its my favorite


----------



## darklight746

5/10 because its kinda childish


----------



## Ryan747

7/10 Really nice because there is no blur from the skateboard moving, you made time stop. Only thing that seems to need work is the color. It seems like the basketball hoop in the back is almost glowing and the rest of the picture it to dark.


----------



## darklight746

8/10 No blur from the moving plane.


----------



## gtsteviiee

cool picture but its too dark 7/10
my first HDR










wanted to see what it feels like if i put *photograhy* beside my name

used 1 picture


----------



## darklight746

8/10 Sweet sunset, bottom left is a little dark


----------



## Ryan747

5/10 really distracting, it looks like it was screwed around with in PS, its like the bottom is fine and then the top is really under exposed.


----------



## Cvalley75

Sweet car, love those 69 Camaros, pic is 6 of 10 for me.


----------



## darklight746

8/10 very peaceful


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

6/10 - just kind of boring to be honest.


----------



## BlankThis

I love the slightly overexposed look but the red leaves don't seam to be in focus very well. 7/10

Eric Clapton


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

8/10, nice, can't go wrong with a Clapton concert.


----------



## Ryan747

7/10 a bit over exposed but it can be fixed in PS, anyways its a nice shot though. Good job


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


7/10 a bit over exposed but it can be fixed in PS, anyways its a nice shot though. Good job


I was going to fix it, but I am posting from my moms comp which does not have PS or anything so I just left it unedited. There is some fog in the pic too which makes it look even more overexposed. 8.5/10 for yours, not sure if it's me or not but the closest edge of the red seat looks a hair out of focus. Barely though.


----------



## 916

6/10 Kinda overexposed imo.


----------



## Ryan747

6/10 bit random, decent candid shot.


----------



## Adrienspawn

8.5/10, I don't know anything about photography fyi. Seems a tad blurry on the top right, though, and hard to get wrong.

Anyone know what's the best site to store pics at their highest quality? I hate photobucket for that. This used to be 15mp.










edit: this was just too cute to not post









except for the veiny ears. I want it to have no ears.


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adrienspawn*


8.5/10, I don't know anything about photography fyi. Seems a tad blurry on the top right, though, and hard to get wrong.

Anyone know what's the best site to store pics at their highest quality? I hate photobucket for that. This used to be 15mp.



www.flickr.com You can edit them and organize its a good site. 100mb a month is a good amount for free.


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


www.flickr.com You can edit them and organize its a good site. 100mb a month is a good amount for free.


Thanks. I'll make a thread and see if people can tell the difference.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Adrienspawn - Animals are tough to shoot, but that pelican came out sharp. I think if you increased the saturation a bit in PS it would be quite stunning. I'll give it an 8.5/10. That's for the first one. I won't rate the second one, cute bunny though. My mom has a one that looks a lot like that.


----------



## Kamikaze127

7/10. Looks "muddy" (not the water, the quality).


----------



## 916

6/10 overexposed on the top half.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *916*


6/10 overexposed on the top half.


I agree. An HDR would have been preferred, but all I had on me was my phone.

8.5/10 on yours, I would love to see a higher res.









I know, I know, a computer shot... but I love this one.


----------



## Oupavoc

7/10

With my Canon SD780IS macro


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 Perfect detail.

Picture i took, I know its over exposed and needs sky fix, but i want some opinions beforehand.


----------



## retrogamer1990

8/10 the house is distracting :/
a moody shot of me hehe


----------



## Sanad

8/10


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

6/10, too much contrast/saturation IMO. Lose some of the editing and it would be much better, like an 8/10. Again, take my criticism with a grain of salt, I really know nothing about photography.


----------



## xlastshotx

7/10. I like it, but I feel like my eyes don't know were to look since there are two bright objects on separate sides of the photo competing for my attention.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

neat shot, 7/10

another non-edited froggy


----------



## usapatriot

3/10...get closer in!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *usapatriot* 
3/10...get closer in!


Wish I could, it's just a cheap point and shoot. All my pics are point and shoot.


----------



## usapatriot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Wish I could, it's just a cheap point and shoot. All my pics are point and shoot.

Use Macro mode!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *usapatriot* 
Use Macro mode!









That IS macro mode! He's a little frog. Compare the size to my previous pic, and he's only just a bit bigger than the center of the flower. Crap camera, I know, but it's all I have. Here's a link to the junker - http://forums.steves-digicams.com/hy...ll-review.html - so you can see what I am working with.


----------



## xlastshotx

^ 7/10


----------



## Marin

9.5/10

You're not getting that 10 until the eyes (irises) are in focus in the last pic.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

9.5/10 - Superb shot Marin. If I don't drown tomorrow, I hope to get out with mine too!


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


9.5/10

You're not getting that 10 until the eyes (irises) are in focus in the last pic.










lol I tried, but its really hard to focus on yourself


----------



## Kris88

7/10


----------



## TaiDinh

6/10

It would look nicer if it was straighter.


----------



## dominique120

7/10, Nice Pic


----------



## Spazghost

1/10 What am I looking at?


----------



## usapatriot

6/10...that hood ornament could be a bit sharper.


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

8/10 wow nice detail on the plain.


----------



## By-Tor

8/10 A little bright on the right side for me..

Taken with a 10-22mm lens


----------



## Oupavoc

8/10 sweet plane









Canon SD780IS Macro


----------



## Oscuro

6.5/10

I know it ain't DSLR, and you were probably a bit hesistant to stick around lest you get stung...But you missed your focus point!


----------



## Ryan747

8.5/10 Oscuro love it.


----------



## retrogamer1990

^8/10 nice wide angle but its difficult to know what to focus on, my eye wanders...

speaking of eyes...


----------



## Oscuro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *retrogamer1990* 
^8/10 nice wide angle but its difficult to know what to focus on, my eye wanders...

I think that's sort of the point of wide-angle/landscape work, is to not really focus on one spot, but rather to see all the details that is captured in that single moment. For me, the waterfall drags me in, and then I just follow it, looking around the bottom, the path on te right naturally draws my attention upwards, into the skyline.

For "The Eye"...5/10. It's an eye shot! Come on! You can't expect much for one of the most over done shots thanks to Myspace twits! Also, while the focus is nice, and fairly crisp, the subject is off center, and overwhelmed by the pink blur of your skin I feel.










Please excuse the blown sky: Later Afternoon sun, with a point & shoot. (I might have killed my D70, much to my sadness)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Nice, but like you said, the sky is a bit much, but it's still nice. I like how the horizon is almost center. I did like you black and white one you posted last quite a bit more though. Still, 7.5/10.
Another P&S-

And since you posted a couple bike pics, I have one to post too.


----------



## Ryan747

5/10 for being zoomed out it should be more in focus
7/10 a bit of editing in PS can make it great

Same Shot but bigger and better color.


----------



## xlastshotx

8/10 I like it but the clouds seem a bit unreal to me.


----------



## Ryan747

5/10 a bit plain, good detail on it though


----------



## BittenReaper

8/10, love the shot. Crisp, clear, great color and reflections.. but there's just something distracting about it. I think my eyes get pulled to the ground in front, and the reflection in the drivers side door too much. 
But that's just me. Great shot man.


----------



## BlankThis

9/10 very nice. A little bit boring though









Editing done: Converted to B&W and sharpened slightly.










~B~


----------



## Ryan747

7/10 very interesting the right side kind of bugs me thought because of the light areas, you should touch them up in PS. If you were in the picture it would be an instant 10/10









Bel-Air Taken at local car show


----------



## BlankThis

Not much I can say... Might not love the subject but it's beautifully taken 









Sepia time. The original colours were rather dull.


----------



## Kris88

7/10


----------



## GoneTomorrow

5/10 - Sharp photo, nice colors, but nothing is standing out, need a more distinct subject, too cluttered.

(Took this shot at a wedding trying to get my flash exposure and bounce correct)


----------



## Ryan747

7/10 mmm cake
my first lightning shot


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

What a cool shot. 9/10. 10/10 if that one lightning bolt didn't sneak in on the left side.

P&S


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 like it, a bit of adjustment in color is needed.

my fave shot


----------



## woodpigeon4

9.5/10 - great shot, but personally I would have used a polarising filter on the sky.

One of my holiday pics here - I put the camera on the beach to get a shot of the sea, and this jewish boy ran into the sea in front of me fully clothed (must be part of his religion). I never meant to photograph him, but I think it turned out rather well, if a little lopsided


----------



## Kris88

7/10


----------



## BlankThis

7/10







Very cool but rather dark and looks edited.










~B~


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Looks kind of blury? Backround has a nice effect though. 6/10? 

P&S


----------



## Ryan747

5/10 a bit boring


----------



## BlankThis

8/10 Bit too zoomed in for my taste.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I like it. Don't know what to suggest. 8/10.
This any better than my last one?


----------



## burton560

8/10, gotta love the old barns!


----------



## Ryan747

7.5/10 Not bad love the sky and water color, personally i would prefer the bird to move out of the way.


----------



## BittenReaper

5/10, the sky is amazing but the rest of the shot is somewhat plain.


----------



## norcrawler

tower bridge in sacramento,70 second exposure
sh0t with 40d and tamron 17-50

(ARE YOU KIDDING ME? you cant say "s h o t")


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Bitten Reaper - 9/10!
Norcrawler - Also 9/10!
Love them both.
Thought this was kind of groovy-


----------



## GoneTomorrow

5/10 - Playing with hue? Looks cool, esp. the metallic parts, but the image is soft/blurry and rather noisy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *norcrawler* 
tower bridge in sacramento,70 second exposure
sh0t with 40d and tamron 17-50

(ARE YOU KIDDING ME? you cant say "s h o t")

shot shot shot shot shot shot shot shot shot shot

I think you misspelled shot with an "i"


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


5/10 - Playing with hue?



Just saturation actually. And yeah, it was a pretty crappy pic, that's why I went overboard with the editing.


----------



## Ryan747

4/10 way to much open space


----------



## By-Tor

9/10 nice shot.... Love the color...

Goofing around at the Dismal swamp canal in Chesapeake, VA. today.. taken with my 20d and 70-200mm 2.8


----------



## Ryan747

7/10 nice camera


----------



## By-Tor

8/10 Great shot and car...

To stay with a car theme


----------



## Kris88

6/10


----------



## norcrawler

7/10 i honestly dont like how the light/shadows hit the car (thats just me though) and the left light it over exposed,other than that its a sickass shot

hdr with 40d and tamron 17-50


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 love it.


----------



## tK FuRY

9/10

Heres a crappy P&S after I finished 4 coats of wax


----------



## BittenReaper

4/10, clear crisp focus on the car.. but it's overpoweringly dark on the right side and there's no real point of interest. Nice wax job though.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Looks like you applied too much contrast, and lost a lot of detail in the backround. Nice DOF effect in the backrounds though. 6/10?


----------



## By-Tor

6/10 I love B&W shots, but it looks to be a little out of focus to me..

taken with my 10-22mm


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

8/10 - sick Yamaha, and I like how the blue in the windows on the store front tie in with the colour of the bike.
Last shot of my guitar for now. This one better than the last?


----------



## tK FuRY

still kind of looks out of focus 6/10


----------



## TaiDinh

8/10

I think the flowers can be a little more clearer.

CAT!


----------



## Ryan747

8/10


----------



## BittenReaper

9/10, great shot! Only wish it could be centered up a bit more, but I know how hard it is to get shots of fireworks.









And Tai, I love the kitteh. Priceless shot.









Be gentle when rating this, it was a windy, darkish evening and I was about 2" away from this little guy when taking this.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

9/10
Cool shot! But it looks like you cropped too much off of the left side.

Might as well throw in my second "official" picture ever taken.


----------



## BittenReaper

8/10, stunning clarity and great DoF for a P&S.


----------



## Ryan747

8.5/10 I Like it alot the buds or w.e they are called are perfectly in focus!. I Wish a little bit more of the green was though


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Excellent, 9/10


----------



## rx7racer

8/10 , I like how it attracts my attention to the rocks with the light.


----------



## tK FuRY

6/10 Its out of focus. Nice to see your already finding subjects


----------



## Ryan747

6/10 i dont like halo, but besides that. Its kind of boring to me, but it has good clarity.


----------



## Danylu

8/10. The plane is kind of just sitting there. Very nice shot and there is something to put the plane into context! (Clouds). I dislike the shots where its a perfect blue background, it looks kind of boring that way but your shot is great!

iPhone quality didn't pick up the detail at the bottom of the test tube.


----------



## tK FuRY

5/10 not bad for a camera phone I guess lol. I just don't get whats going on in the test tube lol


----------



## By-Tor

9/10 love the shot and the color.


----------



## rx7racer

9/10, Love the gavel.


----------



## thedarkknight

6/10
The photo is blurry in some areas and there is too much going on and distracting from the subject.


----------



## Ryan747

6/10 Good Clarity, But it doesn't have a pop color to it, Seems a bit dull and it could be cropped a bit. Work with it in Photoshop


----------



## Danylu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tK FuRY*


5/10 not bad for a camera phone I guess lol. I just don't get whats going on in the test tube lol











lol its the swirl of it and the unique pattern of the square piece of zinc, again the phone failed the detail pickup so everytime I see this photo I have to imagine what happened again.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


6/10 Good Clarity, But it doesn't have a pop color to it, Seems a bit dull and it could be cropped a bit. Work with it in Photoshop











7.5/10 Should have kept the front wheel in the photo I think and crouched so that the bike is against a bokehful (new word D







background, if something distracting was in the background then not much could have been done.

I think this offers a unique fisheye-esque perspective - and I now know why a remote shutter is useful as I took 2 shots, the first one was blurred from depressing the button and this 2nd one is tack sharp with the 2 second shutter delay option.


----------



## FlaKing

7/10 Interesting reflection. This thread is a great device in helping new photographers get better. The best thing for a new photographer is criticism, to put it bluntly.

Here's one of my dog taken with my new T1i. His name is Falcor. This is about the best picture the kit lens will take. I've had the camera for a little over a day and I already want a different lens haha.


----------



## tK FuRY

7/10 - lol I guess the lens bug has bit you. I would actually zoom out/get further away.










Maybe I should have buffed the wax off before the composition


----------



## By-Tor

7/10 nice BOKEH and buffing out the wax would have looked better....


----------



## MCBrown.CA

6/10, odd angle detracts from the subject. I find myself turning my head to one side...


----------



## FlaKing

Great clarity 8/10


----------



## BlankThis

9/10 Cool! I would like it more if it was off centered or maybe cropped.










~B~


----------



## Ryan747

6/10 looks blurry but its a cute shot


----------



## rx7racer

10/10 , Love it, can't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## dudemanppl

6/10
Bah, pop up flash! Nice tank though.


----------



## Ryan747

8.5/10 I like this shot alot, the animal looks almost as if he is posing for you, looks a tad dark in some parts.
Another spider shot


----------



## BlankThis

10/10 Can't find anything wrong







Shame it couldn't be closer


















~B~


----------



## ace8uk

4/10 Bit boring really, and a lot of the white patches in the fur are over exposed.

Here's a picture I took at an Aquarium for a world in motion photo contest:


----------



## dudemanppl

9/10
I like it, the lighting adds to it. A bit of motion blur, but its indoors.


----------



## BlankThis

8.5/10









The log is overexposed and the bird seams to be a bit out of focus. I really don't feel right critiquing since I'm still new to photography.

First landscape attempt.


----------



## Ryan747

4/10 4 for effort, Needs to be brightened up a tad. Also there is not a significant pop to it. I Think i see a dust spot on in the sky too.


----------



## hybrid-kernel

6/10 water looks like mud lol, perhaps hdr would have worked better for that shot


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hybrid-kernel*


6/10 water looks like mud lol, perhaps hdr would have worked better for that shot


Its lake Ontario of course its always going to be ugly water


----------



## Kris88

6/10 hybrid. Cool idea but meh location


----------



## BlankThis

5/10 Way too much editing...

From today:










~B~


----------



## Kris88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlankThis* 
5/10 Way too much editing...

~B~

There is no editing at all


----------



## By-Tor

9/10 Nice shot blankThis..

Nice bike...


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kris88*


There is no editing at all










That's somebody on fire no?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


That's somebody on fire no?


Somebody behind a fire + long exposure


----------



## Kris88

Its just me, long exposure, and a flashlight.


----------



## dudemanppl

7/10
Nice and sharp, but it would look better with a blurred background, either a lower f stop or a lower SS.


----------



## EricM9104

9/10


----------



## BlankThis

7/10 Very cool shot but slightly out of focus it seams and a little dark







All personal preference

















Over exposed I know but I only got one shot at this and my shutter speed wasn't fast enough...









~B~


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


7/10 Very cool shot but slightly out of focus it seams and a little dark







All personal preference









Over exposed I know but I only got one shot at this and my shutter speed wasn't fast enough...









~B~


Insects are tough subjects, especially Dragonflies. You're already aware of the overexposure, and other than that it looks good. 6.5/10

Here's a dragon fly in a bit of a situation -



JPG conversion did something aweful to it, it's all pixalated now. It's not really like that, it's an 11 Mega pixel pic originally.


----------



## By-Tor

7/10 Nice shot, but as you stated a little pixalated.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *By-Tor*


7/10 Nice shot, but as you stated a little pixalated.


8/10, it's awesome, but the bike did all the work


----------



## BlankThis

9.5/10 Beautiful







Maybe just a touch too dark for my liking.









Took this when getting to know shutter speed vs. aperture


----------



## dudemanppl

6/10 
Sharp, nice bokeh, but whats the subject?


----------



## Ryan747

6/10 good detail but boring.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


6/10 good detail but boring.


 Not huge on this one, seens kind of overexposed (tree in the back) and blurry. Maybe it was motion blur that did it, I have no idea. Just not near as nice as your other airplane shots. 7/10



Still on this camera by the way - http://forums.steves-digicams.com/hy...hd-camera.html - not bad considering I got it for like $50 or something.


Fancy, eh?


----------



## ImmortalKenny

9.5/10, I honestly can't say anything bad about it.

This is my first attempted panorama, ever. And I bought my first tripod today, which I'm still getting used to.

I know I'm kind of breaking the rules a bit, but rate/tell me the one you like better. I used two different techniques to render the panoramas, obviously.



















The first one started out as a jpeg, and I messed with the exposure.


----------



## By-Tor

8/10. I like the wide shot of #2


----------



## BittenReaper

6/10
It's a great shot, but it's not as crisp as it could be, the slight motion blur throughout the pic kinda distracts the eye.
On the flipside, great framing, great subject, plain as it may be it has more of a minimalistic feel to it rather than a plain, drab feel. Kudos on that.









This was only edited for color/contrast, no manipulations of any kind were performed.


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 background is blown out but i still like the shot.


----------



## BittenReaper

Well, not much I can do about the background.. it was a bright day at the beach to begin with and there was nothing behind him but water, sky, and clouds.









8/10, the lighting is.. odd? Maybe the WB is off? Regardless, I like it. Just wish it could be framed to the right a bit more.


----------



## Ryan747

8.5/10 like it alot, it looks really unique


----------



## BittenReaper

8/10, the slight slant bugs me. Rotate it justtt a few degrees clockwise and it's an easy 9.


----------



## mega_option101

8/10, not bad, love the focus


----------



## Quantum Man

7/10, underexposed a bit and composition could use some work.

From a recent wedding:


----------



## Kris88

8/10


----------



## Ryan747

7/10 ide like to say its fake but i doubt it is so its cool

Same picture as before but leveled it.


----------



## BlankThis

8/10 Cool









One of my first 100% manual macros. I'm a little bit proud of myself since I'm happy with the results.


----------



## Ryan747

6.5/10 not bad and i give u credit but its a bit over exposed you should brighten it up a tad. Also directly above the flower looks to be a dust spot i saw this in another one of you photos too. If you fixed both things i would give it 8/10

Sunset- Ontario lake.


----------



## BittenReaper

5/10, very very dark/underexposed, and the water, as someone else mentioned before, looks quite muddy. 
The sky/clouds are nice though, very striking colours.


----------



## BlankThis

8/10 Love the over exposure in the background







I dunno why but I like the look.









Nothing special, at all, but I love the message.

~B~


----------



## Ryan747

8.5/10, Much better now that the spot is gone


----------



## Bartmasta

5/10

Kinda boring and I think the angle could be better. Like more from the bottom.


----------



## 916

agreed.

the grass looked more detailed on the right than the left side.


----------



## BlankThis

6/10 Sort of boring as well. The colours are dull and lack vibrancy.










~B~


----------



## Bartmasta

6/10

I like the colors and the lighting, but I don't like the graphics card and the thing in the top right corner. They are too distracting.


----------



## Ryan747

5/10 Really bland, it needs some pop added to it


----------



## BittenReaper

9/10, great shot.


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 very cool

My new batch finally:


----------



## retrogamer1990

5/10 its just a car, there's nothing special or interesting about the photo. nice car though


----------



## Ryan747

4/10 if fake, 7/10 if real. Its interesting.


----------



## Marin

It's real. It's called light painting.


----------



## BlankThis

8/10







Would be cool with maybe a shallower depth of field.










Intentionally a little bit under exposed but my D40 takes bright shots for some reason. Even when the exposure is even the shots come out a little "washed"...

~B~


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


8/10







Would be cool with maybe a shallower depth of field.

Intentionally a little bit under exposed but my D40 takes bright shots for some reason. Even when the exposure is even the shots come out a little "washed"...

~B~


is your ISO To High? Put it at 200 if so.
Edit: Also i just found this out about my camera, if you change the ISO Speed higher the Exposure Compensation goes up, and if you turn the ISO Back down it still stays at a higher #, I was getting Pissed when i was taking photo's they kept coming out to light and the bar was way off. So i fooled with it and saw that it was still up.

And thanks for that marin, i like that form of photography ill have to try it some time.


----------



## Papa.Smurf

8/10, i love sailing great pic!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


8/10 Love the over exposure in the background







I dunno why but I like the look.









Nothing special, at all, but I love the message.

~B~


Great book, I am the Messenger right?

Any way to keep it legit, here is my try at photography:


----------



## BlankThis

Yes sir that's the book







Definitely one of my favorites

Great macro







9.5/10


----------



## 916

what book is that?


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *916*


what book is that?


I am the messenger by Markus Zusak

I haven't finished it yet but it tells the story of a good for nothing cab driver who stops a bank robbery then randomly gets a ace of diamonds (playing card) in the mail with names/locations/etc. of people he needs to help. If he doesn't the people sending him the cards will kill him. 
Meanwhile beneath this plot there's a romantic love story of how he is absolutely in love with his best friend Audrey. Unfortunately she only loves him as a friend and will never be with him (As far as I know).

Very witty and original book. There's some parts that had me giggling and others almost crying.

OK back on topic









~B~


----------



## nubz

My first shot ever taken with a 1976 Canon AE1 Program 35mm SLR. I new to this so any pointers are always help full.


----------



## BlankThis

Hey








Well watch the grain. That might be an uploading error or too high of an ISO. Um next thing is that it is _slightly_ overexposed so one notch faster shutter speed should fix that. One last thing is that for some reason to me it looks like the shot is focused on the leafs and not the actual flower. 5/10 and a solid start









~B~


----------



## Ryan747

6/10 not bad for your first shot with that camera. But just take to mind what BlankThis said.


----------



## retrogamer1990

8/10 epic car, good angle, good exposure


----------



## NickOulton

9/10 for the dutching. Otherwise pretty solid


----------



## Ryan747

7.5/10 because of the fact i know how hard it is to shoot them snowbirds.


----------



## BlankThis

EDIT: Oh sorry Ryan







9.5/10 That's a NICE shot


----------



## GoneTomorrow

7/10 - The shot's a bit crowded, but I like the lighting and the shadow cast on the sail.


----------



## Ryan747

6/10 not bad but i really would have liked the dog looking at the camera.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

i totally want a bird now.
9/10 - i wish the back scenery was just a tad more focused









about 40 miles N of the boarder in QUEBEC. Fall 06


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 I like this shot, i think if you took it into PS and brightened it up a bit easy 9/10


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*


about 40 miles N of the boarder in QUEBEC. Fall 06


What you doin' in ma' hood?










~B~


----------



## tK FuRY

9/10

Here is a very very old shot I found on my External HDD lol, Kind of noisy and a little bit of flash flare off the chrome.


----------



## 916

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlankThis* 
I am the messenger by Markus Zusak

I haven't finished it yet but it tells the story of a good for nothing cab driver who stops a bank robbery then randomly gets a ace of diamonds (playing card) in the mail with names/locations/etc. of people he needs to help. If he doesn't the people sending him the cards will kill him.
Meanwhile beneath this plot there's a romantic love story of how he is absolutely in love with his best friend Audrey. Unfortunately she only loves him as a friend and will never be with him (As far as I know).

Very witty and original book. There's some parts that had me giggling and others almost crying.

OK back on topic









~B~

what reading level is this book?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *retrogamer1990* 
8/10 epic car, good angle, good exposure









man she's really pretty. anymore pics??


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *916* 
what reading level is this book?

They claim it's for young adults. I would say probably 14 all the way up until you can't read. Very good read, finished it the other night.

My ex unfortunately... We're still good friends though. P&S


----------



## Ryan747

9.5/10 I think i rated this before and i still feel the same way about it, I really like it. It Looks very modern retro and your ex is unbelievably beautiful.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


8/10 I like this shot, i think if you took it into PS and brightened it up a bit easy 9/10



Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


What you doin' in ma' hood?










~B~


i actually darkened it up haha

here is original http://greensystemsgo.deviantart.com...-road-79690603


----------



## BittenReaper

Ryan - 6/10 Good subject, would like it if it was a bit less tight though, I'd like to see what that writing in the background says.


----------



## 916

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryan747* 
9.5/10 I think i rated this before and i still feel the same way about it, I really like it. It Looks very modern retro and your ex is unbelievably beautiful.

the picture is pretty overexposed for a rating that high, unless you're rating the girl


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *916*


the picture is pretty overexposed for a rating that high, unless you're rating the girl










Intentional. If you notice I take a lot of my shots with slight over or under exposure. Depending on the "mood" sorta.

Reaper: 8.5/10. The shot seams almost distorted look and the focus doesn't seam _that_ sharp to me.










~B~


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *916*


the picture is pretty overexposed for a rating that high, unless you're rating the girl










I know it is but it works with that photo, i didnt give it a 10 because of the arm is really over exposed. Its not just about the girl being hot. The photo is really retro looking and i like that.


----------



## retrogamer1990

7.5/10 - nice macro capture, lovely colour!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *916*


man she's really pretty. anymore pics??










I know! tell me about it! I think without exaggeration she is the most beautiful girl I have ever seen. then again, I live in leeds.

ask and you receive:


----------



## Ryan747

2/10 i watch dateline and flash is too bright ruined the color.


----------



## Danylu

6/10 because I really want to know what they are all looking at


----------



## BlankThis

8.5/10








Nice shot!

First shot with my 55-200








Just noticed it's quite grainy...









~B~


----------



## Ryan747

5/10 i think you can get a bit closer then that.


----------



## Danylu

7/10 Maybe the Rule of 3rds might have made it better.

"Protect My Peace"


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

6/10 - just looks too set up

Excuse the quality of this one, I lost the original and the only version I have is one I saved on Facebook -


----------



## [Teh Root]

6/10 isn't that great of a set up. The lighting isn't varied enough throughout the photo.


----------



## Ryan747

Handheld in EXTREMELY low light.


----------



## tK FuRY

7/10 - seems a little blan for me, but it's a very hard shot to get.

First flying insect picture







the picture looks kind of fake now that I look at it


----------



## NickOulton

8/10
Would have been nicer if the whole flower was in focus. Also a bit noisy; what ISO did you use? Colours are nice.
Pulled from Facebook, colours are a bit more vibrant with .CR2


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

9/10
im a sucker for waterfalls


















taken when out shooting with mega yesterday, shot by me, tweaked by mega.


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NickOulton*


8/10
Would have been nicer if the whole flower was in focus. Also a bit noisy; what ISO did you use? Colours are nice.
Pulled from Facebook, colours are a bit more vibrant with .CR2



ISO 100







, I currently don't have my dSLR, so this was taken with a P&S with a very nice focus length







.

Sensor is too small and they jammed in 12.1MP onto it







, like they say; You work with what you have.

^Rate Schubie's


----------



## NickOulton

9/10 for not using a polarizer. I really like the composition though.
Taken at the CIAS 2009. It was really hazy that so so it ruined some really good shots. (I used a polarizer)


----------



## Greensystemsgo

love the contrast of the green on the black. hate the face. gonna try workn on it somemore. bleck


----------



## NickOulton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*


love the contrast of the green on the black. hate the face. gonna try workn on it somemore. bleck











When i look at that i see a B&W with green isolated.


----------



## Ryan747

to nick: 4/10 i think it could have been better but nice attempt
to green: 6/10 I agree i love the green but the face is bit dark toward the bottom









Once again handheld taken in EXTREMELY low light, this one has the flash on though, i think it turned out decent with the flash.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

8.5/10 - I like the details of the snake's scales, but I think you're too close/zoomed in.

And here are my interwebz-initials on my Apple BT keyboard


----------



## woodpigeon4

7/10 - nice focusing, and very minimalist, but it's not a particularly interesting subject


----------



## ace8uk

6/10 The focus is a little off, but I know how hard it is to get a decent photo of butterflies, otherwise I like it.


----------



## woodpigeon4

I just got pwned with that one - 9/10, great focusing and composition - I'd have given 10 if the butterfly had been a more colourful variety - it would have contrasted even better with the trunk


----------



## Weston

Thats a nice photo, lighting is correct, and the only thing that I really noticed that I didn't like about the picture was that theres alot of blank space at the top (the sky). Other than that, great photo. 8/10

Heres mine


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 love the color, i really do with more was in focus though.


----------



## 916

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


9/10
im a sucker for waterfalls


















taken when out shooting with mega yesterday, shot by me, tweaked by mega.


specs? was a fisheye lens used?


----------



## NickOulton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *916*


specs? was a fisheye lens used?


Nikon D70s
11mm (16mm equiv)
f/5.6
1/125
ISO 200

Edit: I am almost positive its not a fisheye...


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *916*


specs? was a fisheye lens used?


It's a Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 (ultra-wide angle zoom). It's at 11mm so there's just a lot of perspective distortion (normal for such a wide angle).


----------



## Shane1244

I'm just a amateur.

Shot with my Canon a590IS, With CHDK. It is a toy Hummer that I got from their cologne.


----------



## 916

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
It's a Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 (ultra-wide angle zoom). It's at 11mm so there's just a lot of perspective distortion (normal for such a wide angle).

when you say distortion, do you mean when the picture bends? because i really like that effect.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *916* 
when you say distortion, do you mean when the picture bends? because i really like that effect.

Yep, and if used correctly it can really enhance a shot, but it can also ruin it. Lenses have to a degree perspective, barrel or pincushion distortion. Wide angle is hard to shoot with, because of PD and that "warping" effect, but damn fun.

Here's on I shot at 10mm, note how the columns are bending, but it "opens" up the space. I was standing maybe 10 feet from the closest column.

And Shane1224, 6/10, it's a cool shot, just needs some color adjustment (mostly temperature/white balance):


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

nice shot gone, 9/10.
i love the perspective and the colour looks fantastic, just wish there werent so many heads in the shot









and thanks guys, glad you liked my picture, first time out shooting for some time and didnt think i would get anything worth posting


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 other then the sky its great looking


----------



## Zammo

8/10 Might be my monitor's calibration, but it's a little difficult to see the fish's eye an top part of it's head.


----------



## Danylu

8/10 I like the subtle reflection in the water and the sunset


----------



## Ryan747

7/10 Not bad i like how you managed to get the girls face perfect and everything else blurred


----------



## NickOulton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


7/10 Not bad i like how you managed to get the girls face perfect and everything else blurred










Thank god you said blurred; I HATE when people say out of focus when talkign about panning (or whatever OP did to achieve that<)


----------



## By-Tor

8.5/10 Like the shot.. Looks to have been shot through glass.


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 i like, its different


----------



## 916

Quote:


Originally Posted by *By-Tor* 
8.5/10 Like the shot.. Looks to have been shot through glass.










beautiful contrast. a slight stronger green wouldve been awesome!


----------



## Danylu

Very nice bokeh and subject, maybe stop it down a bit to get more of the flower in focus? 8/10


----------



## JCP281

9/10.. reminds me of good vs evil

my pic is Very...very busy picture, way to much going on in the background.. its still my favorite though.


----------



## Nubster

For my tastes I think that a closer crop of the car would be nice. A little less focus on the background which like you said, is a little less appealing.

Here is my shot...Blackwater Falls located in Davis, WV.


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 Nice job the falls look great.


----------



## ShadowFox19

8.5/10 Nice DOF


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 love the portrait the bluish tint gives it that European feeling, the face is all in focus perfectly, and the eyes are extraordinary. Magnificent Job Shadow


----------



## Marin

9/10


----------



## Nubster

Very sharp and great color. 9/10.

Here is an eye shot to go with the above...


----------



## Mootsfox

A good portrait of a dog, but dog eyes usually don't have the same vibrant colors as the human eyes does, and on a black/brown lab with brown eyes it comes out dull. I like how you captured the detail of the fur all over his face, from the nose to up towards the ears.

What lens were you using if you don't mind me asking?

Also, I would say 8.5-9 for the clarity, but around 7 for the subject matter, so like 7.5-8 overall.


----------



## 916

is that hdr?


----------



## Mootsfox

Nope, two seconds exposure, propped on my shoe so it's not blurred. Adjusted the white balance too because the wagon is white, not tungsten.


----------



## BittenReaper

Moots, I give you a 6.5/10 for a unique angle and good focus. Subject is a tad boring, but it's alltogether a good shot.









This is a self portrait I did quite some time ago just for fun, I felt like playing with some lighting at the time.








And for you flamers out there, I was not attempting to look "badass" or "cool" in any way. Pass it off as mere creative experimentation, if you would be so kind. I was just having fun.


----------



## Nubster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
What lens were you using if you don't mind me asking?

Don't remember. It was either my Nikkor 50mm f/1.8 or Tamron 90mm macro. The shot was slightly cropped but that is pretty much how it came off the camera. I am thinking it was the 90mm though. I'll have to look at the exif.


----------



## caraboose

If you can do both please, that'd be great.

















Well there's no picture immediately above me







but for the one above me, 7/10


----------



## Danylu

Alright, if you could have taken the Moon where the moon was higher in the sky, it'd be better. The star shaped lights underneath the Moon take away my attention from the moon. Perhaps a crop? 7/10

Very nice colour, a crop might come in handy. 8/10

No matter how hard I try, I can't mask that this was taken from a P&S lol. For the person who does mine, do you think I should photoshop a blue sky behind the eagle?


----------



## Marin

4/10

Looks like you cropped it a ton.


----------



## 916

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShadowFox19* 
8.5/10 Nice DOF










how do you get the bluish tint? is it filter?


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:


Originally Posted by *916* 
how do you get the bluish tint? is it filter?

White balance or photoshop you can do it


----------



## Pooping^fish

Marin: Cute, but its centered and the subject is rather boring. 5/10 for having a capable camera.










Shot this yesterday during a last-minute game of a friend.


----------



## By-Tor

8/10 like the paint in flight....

Taken in Yorktown yesterday, 20d & 70-200mm


----------



## 916

By-Tor: Excellent brokeh!


----------



## Danylu

9/10 Shows the emotion very well. Perhaps you should have kept the area of the left of her when you cropped it.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danylu*


9/10 Shows the emotion very well. Perhaps you should have kept the area of the left of her when you cropped it.



I had it cropped that way at first, but didn't like the out of focus truck front in the shot as much as the people behind her.

Thanks


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 the sky looks great


----------



## Danylu

9/10. Would be better if you didn't chop off some of the orange lights and the railing of the stairs on both sides.

I wish the 18-55 went a bit further than 55, this has been cropped a lot. I'm surprised that there is this much detail at 100%.


----------



## Nubster

I like the use of selective color. Great isolation. 9/10.

My own selective color attempt taken during an actual working structure fire, noise was added for effect...


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 very cool, i just got back from a firefighter meeting. Probably would be a nine but it is really white.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

5/10 - Looks like some heavy noise reduction was applied maybe, lots of posterization and smeared details. What do you use to reduce noise? Nice looking billiards room, is this your house?

Nothing really recent from me, so I'll just leave this guy:


----------



## By-Tor

8.5/10 Like the shot and the catch on this little guy, but looks to be a little bright...

Took this today while out working... 40d & 24-105mm


----------



## Nubster

The actual shot of the car looks pretty good. The back ground is very distracting but I see that it was a shot of opportunity so not much you could do. 8.5/10

Here is a vehicle shot of my own and I must admit, my background is not the best either...


----------



## GoneTomorrow

8/10 - Nice Army Jeep, bad news with that Browning M2 on the back! And I like the background, looks like a patrol base or command post with the canvas tent in the BG.

Sorry for posting two images at once, but I could never decide which I liked better. If someone would be so good as to rate both, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ryan747

7.5/10
8.5/10 I like this one a bit better it makes it look like a larger fall

And as you asked before i used topaz labs, do you recommended something better?
And i wish that was my house.


----------



## By-Tor

9/10 I love these types of photos. Great shot Ryan.

Taken at Buckroe beach on the Chesapeake bay.


----------



## Marin

7.5/10

Shot this for Macro Mondays.


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 Really nicely thought up. looks nice.


----------



## xlastshotx

8/10, I like it but I think that it would be better if you could make your logo like 75% opacity so that it isn't so distracting.


----------



## Nubster

Cool Mantis. I for some reason have trouble getting nice shots of them. Too bad you couldn't get it on the all white background, the black corner is slightly distracting. 8/10.

Here's a creepy crawler for all you 8 legged lovers...


----------



## GoneTomorrow

6/10 - Technically good shot, but I would've put a more interesting part of the spider in the focus area.

And since we're on spiders and insects, here's a tarantula spiderling:


----------



## Nubster

Seems just a tad on the dark side and the color of the spider kinda blends too much with the color of the background, but still a decent shot, especially because of the size....8/10.

Here's looking at you...

I did two shots since it is the same subject, just different angles...


----------



## Joeteck

Got a close up when they were practicing for the air show here on Long island.


----------



## Ryan747

@nubster 9/10 on both, them are hard to get that good
@Joe 5/10 its a nice jet, it would be better if it were closer up and in different angles.


----------



## nubz

I don't know enough to rate photos yet...maybe a 8/10??? 
This is a shot I took today it was about to storm and the clouds were about to eat the sun so i snapped a shot.


----------



## ShadowFox19

8/10 - I like it, I think that would make for a great B&W print.

I took this one at the RNC protests last year...
I think she may be available if anyone is interested:










I've got a few more, so I'll be posting more...but not this gross


----------



## Ryan747

umm thats a dude.


----------



## By-Tor

Thats just wrong....


----------



## ShadowFox19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


umm thats a dude.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *By-Tor*


Thats just wrong....


To both of you: I know, LOL.


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShadowFox19* 
To both of you: I know, LOL.

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm im not voting ill leave that to someone else.


----------



## tK FuRY

I'm not going to rate it.


----------



## 916

yeah okay that was straight up a boner shrinker.


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *916*


yeah okay that was straight up a boner shrinker.


why did you have a boner in the first place?


----------



## Joeteck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


why did you have a boner in the first place?










hahahahaha. You don't need to think about that.... Should we be more interested in why you're thinking about it?


----------



## ShadowFox19

Since I'm the one that has derailed the thread, I'll get it back on track!

Lake Superior - Split Rock Lighthouse
Two Harbors, MN


----------



## GoneTomorrow

7/10 - A decent landscape, just a bit over saturated for my taste. I think that if this view were swung to the left, thereby showing more of the reflection of the lighthouse and cliff, it would add to it.

Went caving last weekend, not a good environment for a DSLR (though mine is fine):


----------



## By-Tor

8/10 Pretty cool shot....

50mm 1.4


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 looks great i could see a city hall buying that


----------



## beldecca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


9/10 looks great i could see a city hall buying that










I think I have to say 7.5/10








I find the colors a little muted and the white point to be off a bit. But nothing that couldn't be taken care of in pp. As far as subject & composition 9.5/10










I like to see exposure on pics, so:
Pentax k20D, 1/250 sec, f5.6, 800 iso (good noise for high iso IMO), 200mm DA


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 thats on good looking eagle


----------



## Chaos Assasson

8/10


----------



## Nubster

Not sure about this one really. Looks a tiny bit over exposed maybe. The color is pretty good but looks a little soft. 7/10


----------



## Ryan747

6/10 under exposed it has no pop to it, you need to brighten it up.


----------



## savagebunny

7/10 Not really my style, but it looks good

This is done with my parents point n shoot, till I get the funds to get a DSLR


----------



## GoneTomorrow

5/10 - Don't know what to day, just a snap shot with harsh direct flash. Perhaps from a higher angle and with some brighter ambient lighting would help this shot, but personally I've seen my fill of hardware pictures for a while


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 really interesting, it makes you wonder how high up they are, also its a good memory for them kids.


----------



## By-Tor

9/10 nice shot. Like the look...

70-200mm


----------



## Nubster

Nice isolation though the bird is just a tad soft. Still a good shot. 8/10

This one, I know I missed the focus. I am throwing it up asking more on a comment relating to the the color and exposure. I messed with some settings in my camera and this is also the first picture I played with in Light Room 2 which I just got...


----------



## By-Tor

8/10... I'm no pro, but I think it looks good other than the focus issue you mentioned.

Taken behind Bacon's Castle today.


----------



## BlankThis

9/10 Love the contrast in colours


----------



## By-Tor

8/10 great shot.. Looks a little under exposed to me. If you have Lightroom you could add some more exposer or a little fill light to the shot... What lens did you use for this?


----------



## BlankThis

That was just standard 18-55 kit lense. All the way out at 18 I love the wide angled effect. About the exposure, for some reason I didn't really like the results of the shot properly exposed... The water took away from the rest of the shot. Maybe I should have messed around with my light metering but I was a little strapped for time.


----------



## By-Tor

Thats cool... you think 18mm is wide, try a 10-22mm... Man thats one of my fav. lenses...

The picture above was taken with it at about 22mm's


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *By-Tor* 
Thats cool... you think 18mm is wide, try a 10-22mm... Man thats one of my fav. lenses...

The picture above was taken with it at about 22mm's

Cool









I kinda want to pickup a fisheye filter off ebay. They have some threaded for 52mm lenses like my 18-55 so it should work wonderfully for the effect on the cheap.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *By-Tor* 
8/10 great shot.. Looks a little under exposed to me. If you have Lightroom you could add some more exposer or a little fill light to the shot... What lens did you use for this?










8/10 flowers in the foregroung are bothering me for some reason


----------



## 916

6/10.

too symmetrical.


----------



## Ryan747




----------



## woodpigeon4

9/10 - really nice lighting, slightly grainy though, although it was probably the best you could do








Mine:


----------



## tK FuRY

it looks a little under exposed on my monitor; 8/10


----------



## BlankThis

Little bit grainy and slightly over exposed. 8/10


----------



## Shane1244

8/10 REALLY nice colours and contrast, but not a whole lot going on.


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 like the colors


----------



## woodpigeon4

7/10 - top half is a bit too dark and there's a smudge or something on the top right.


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 that purple and green look extraordinary!


----------



## 916

7/10. the color is just too bland and neutral. brokeh isnt smooth. and the elephant seems sad









indeed the purple is fantastic.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

This one is a little dark I realize, but if I lifted the shadows, it looked unnatural and less "cave-like":


----------



## Ryan747

7/10 Its a bit hard to figure out what i am looking at, i cant tell the definitive size of the cave if its small or big. But i do like the mythical look of it


----------



## BlankThis

8.5/10 Love this shot







Just wish there was a shallower depth of field.










Sorta random but I've become dry on pictures...

~B~


----------



## Andrea87

7.5/10










It feels a bit of low quality in darker areas... I should be able to retrieve it's raw to produce out a better pix.


----------



## Joeteck

How cute....7/10

Like my Ipod?


----------



## Reflux

8/10 for editing.

I'm a noob at photos but yeah, this is what I see early in the morning out my window.









Anyone know how to get around the grainyness or is it just the camera?


----------



## BlankThis

7/10

The grainyness is usually a high ISO. Riasing your ISO allows you to take darker shots without necessarily having to use your flash but also makes the shot got grainy. If it's a cheap-er P&S cameras it's probably just the cheap sensor in it. On most camera when you leave the ISO at Auto they tend to over do it.

~B~


----------



## Nubster

What he said ^^^, you can also sometimes eliminate or at least reduce the grain also called noise, in a photo using processing software. Most processing programs like photoshop do a pretty good job but there are some more powerful programs that are made just for getting rid of noise. Programs like Noise Ninja or Dfine 2.0 are examples. There are probably some freebies that you can download that do a decent job as well, I just don't know of any off the top of my head.


----------



## xlastshotx




----------



## Nubster

6/10...really out of focus and could do with a closer crop. That is a pretty small subject with a lot of background around it that is not adding anything to the shot.


----------



## TaT3rs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nubster*


6/10...really out of focus and could do with a closer crop. That is a pretty small subject with a lot of background around it that is not adding anything to the shot.











7/10, i feel like its missing something, maybe a better angle or a closer shot would have made it a much better photo.

ill post this one to continue the bug theme.


----------



## tK FuRY

8/10


----------



## BlankThis

7.5/10 Very cool shot but the blurring bothers me.

B&W baby.. Started trying these today and found them a little bit more difficult than I expected...



















Any advice would be great







I've noticed they come out much nicer with slight under exposure.


----------



## TaT3rs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


7.5/10 Very cool shot but the blurring bothers me.

B&W baby.. Started trying these today and found them a little bit more difficult than I expected...



















Any advice would be great







I've noticed they come out much nicer with slight under exposure.


yeah you should adjust the levels in PS. it would make a much better picture.


----------



## Nubster

I love B&W but keep in mind that not all pictures translate into good B&W shots. Here is an attempt I made last year at a building fire up the street from my house...I call it "The Chief"...lol


----------



## Danylu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


7.5/10 Very cool shot but the blurring bothers me.

B&W baby.. Started trying these today and found them a little bit more difficult than I expected...



















Any advice would be great







I've noticed they come out much nicer with slight under exposure.


No one rated yours so um... 6/10 and 7/10 respectively.

For the first one there is nothing of interest, its a bit crowded, I find that B+W emphasizes any emotion that may appear from looking at the photo but there isn't much to look at in the photo, its a bit crowded.

The 2nd one looks set up D:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nubster*


I love B&W but keep in mind that not all pictures translate into good B&W shots. Here is an attempt I made last year at a building fire up the street from my house...I call it "The Chief"...lol











Nice shot, perhaps crop it so his face is bigger.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Guy, please don't ruin the thread...thanks.


----------



## computeruler

7/10
I have no idea what it is
Im a super noob so heres some I took with my a 15mp cannon I need my own camera..
Im uploading all 22 to photobucket so it might be awhile before I post my pic


----------



## Danylu

Um please post and rate in the same post it gets a bit... yeah.

It looks like the mesh from a PC or other component. 8/10


----------



## Freezen

8/10 I like the way you captured the image the blurr really brings out the image itself, thats just my opinion though im no photgrapher lol

well my turn, its my car lol:


----------



## BlankThis

8.5/10 A little bland/dark and the car seams to be just slightly out of focus to me... Maybe it's just me.


----------



## BittenReaper

Hm.. I'm surprised, Blank! You usually have some pretty good shots but that just looks.. well, I'm not even sure what I'm supposed to be looking at, really... and the contrast is nearly non-existent, looks a touch dark on my monitor as well. Sorry mate, 3/10









Just took this last night.

PS, what do you guys think of the signature? First time using it on a photo, wouldn't mind some feedback.


----------



## Danylu

9.5/10. Rule of 3rds might have worked here and I can just make out the lens hood. If I wanted to be REALLY picky I can say that if the lighting was the same on the left hand side (of the arrow that is in-focus) as it was on the right side, it would look better. The in-focus part looks like a crab to me










Would like to know how much of a difference my one hour in photoshop did to the photo


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 very cool photo, the hour in ps definitely was worth it.


----------



## ShadowFox19

6/10 Doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## tK FuRY

don't have a picture to post just yet, interwebz is being dumb tonight







, my upload isn't working! - please rate the above, if you view this and there isn't a picture.

I can't tell the subject in the above shot, I'm guessing the sunset? Other than that your horizon is a little tilted and trees are kind of distracting (unless that was the intended subject; a silhouette of the trees).

6/10


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Yeah, I have to agree with tK on this one. The tress/bushes take away too much away from the picture. Otherwise, nice colors in the sky and sunset. 7/10


----------



## BlankThis

7/10 Great shot but not a very good subject imo.


----------



## computeruler

8.5/10
looks good to me


----------



## Kris88

7/10 Great Sky


----------



## 916

9/10.

beautiful picture!

a bit underexposed on both sides, i like that but the transition needs to be a bit more gradual.


----------



## computeruler

agreed. Its absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Firefly

9/10 , nice dog









I took this while my cat was hunting moths, But it looks like she is reading.


----------



## FatalityxZ

7/10, keyboard is distracting


----------



## By-Tor

6/10 Love the idea of the shot, but looks very soft or slightly out of focus.

40d and 24-105mm


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *By-Tor*


6/10 Love the idea of the shot, but looks very soft or slightly out of focus.

40d and 24-105mm










10/10, Amazing detail and really nice high contrast.


----------



## lockdownx1x

8/10, I will always have a "thing" for Swiss Army Knives. Could use some more lighting, make the Knife stand out some more.










Not really sure what the heck I was going for, took it when I was in Guadalajara visiting my family.


----------



## Kris88

6/10


----------



## Pooping^fish

8/10. Good color and I love the silky water, but theres no specific subject and the lighting is rather funky.


----------



## Joeteck

How about this pic?


----------



## BlankThis

4/10 The shot is slightly over exposed and lacking a proper focal point. Has potential










~B~


----------



## FatalityxZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


4/10 The shot is slightly over exposed and lacking a proper focal point. Has potential










~B~


9/10
Good colours, steps behind the flower are kind of distracting though.


----------



## Joeteck

Ok, than how about this one? I love the macro lens..


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Fatality: 7/10. This shot has potential. It would have been better if you were at a different angle (like from the side) or more up close, also using a faster shutter speed would have helped.

Joeteck: 5/10. It's still not fully in focus and the colors are a little weird. What camera/lens are you using?










I know what you guys are already going to say about this one


----------



## BlankThis

8/10 I personally like it







Some might say it's a rather boring subject but this shot is very nice. Selective coloring?

Unfortunately this is the only remains I could find of this shot, on Facebook.










~B~


----------



## 916

lawl.


----------



## Cvalley75

Back on Track


----------



## GoneTomorrow

BlankThis: 5/10 for the humor of it
Cvalley: 6/10 for the interesting space (where is this??), minus some points for the harsh direct flash and composition


----------



## Pooping^fish

I got skipped :<









It was originally pretty underexposed.


----------



## Cvalley75

GoneTomorrow, 6/10 right back at ya, I like the use of light & shadows, the subject matter doesn't do it for me, just personal taste, of which I have been accused of having very little.
That picture was taken of a small building located on an old farm, it was tucked away in the woods,he called the building "The Hermitage" the older gentlemen who owns the farm is a poet who used "The Hermitage" to do his writing, thought it was kinda cool. I have attached a pic of a flower I took on that same property, (located just outside St. Cloud MN. FYI)

Poopingfish (I want to here the story behind that handle.) 7/10, looks like editing did a good job on the exposure. I like the focus & tapered hallway, looks like it was taken with a longer lense. I like what the longer lenses to for backgrounds in some pictures.


----------



## Kris88

7/10


----------



## USlatin

7/10 Looks fake, love it. Where is that?


----------



## Weston

8/10. Good idea, but the background is sorta overexposed, and the colors are kind of dull. Nice shot tho


----------



## Ryan747

3/10 Lighting is bad, and the focus isn't great


----------



## JCP281

Good quality, There is a lot going on in that pic. I would have tried to take the pic where the path is more straight... but thats just me









8/10

I took this on saturday (24 Oct) after a quick wash. This was taken with my Nikon D40, no filters. Wish I would have at least used my polarizer.


----------



## porschedrifter

6/10 I like the tilted angle and it's in focus and well exposed.

taken with a sony w150


----------



## 916

4/10


----------



## porschedrifter

0/10 cuz you didn't submit a picture.

D80 Sunset:








More D80 goodness:


----------



## 916

what lens on that d80?


----------



## 916




----------



## NameUnknown

0/10 because its an *OLD* Optiplex GX400/100/110

I'll get some pics up from my first time using my D40 later, need to go pick up dinner now. what should I use to resize my images? uploading is failing for me....


----------



## 916

0/10? you're joking right?


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *916* 
0/10? you're joking right?

I actually was. Was making fun of the system you photographed, I hate old Optiplexs....
Im not a very good judge of photography because i honestly dont have much experience, I just got a D40 this year but havent had much time to do much with it. Ive used my dads old SLR a number of times before but never frequent enough to get as good as most of you guys are.
But anyways, Id go with a 6.5/10

Heres a pic of what i found looking at me while taking a piss on a hike in Gatlinburg....
EDIT: used a Nikon D40 with the stock lens. Gatlinburg was the first chance I had using it outdoors, had it for a couple weeks before that trip. I couldnt get a better angle because i was on a pile of rocks at the top of a hill on a mountain side, and to get a better angle would have been dangerous as hell to do.


----------



## NameUnknown

I feel I should provide a more worthy photo to be judged and not a spur of the moment image. Again this is from Gatlinburg using my D40 and stock lens, I have no lenses other than that yet or filters.


















[


----------



## porschedrifter

7/10 I love slow shutter waterfall shots lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *916* 
what lens on that d80?

A Nikon VR 18-55mm and 55-200mm.

Those shots were with the 18-55mm


----------



## Ryan747

Try to only post 1 photo at a time that way the person under you doesnt feel obligated to rate your whole folder.


----------



## NameUnknown

9/10 Would have liked to see a little more light playing on the water.
Will do, only did two because its the same fall, slowed and not slowed. next time just one









Just like the others, Gatlinburg taken with my D40 and the regular lens.









edit: Is there a good way to shrink images and keep the quality or should I just let Flickr do it when i upload them.


----------



## 916

how do you guys make your images so sharp? are you guys using like photoshop or something?


----------



## woodpigeon4

6/10 - nice idea and focusing is good, but it would have been nicer to use something better looking than those jars.


----------



## BlankThis

6/10

Really loving my new $50 55-200 VR










~B~


----------



## woodpigeon4

Really nice photo - 9/10
My final car one, I promise


----------



## BlankThis

7.5/10 I know those shots are difficult to take but red thing in the foreground bothers me.

My first attempt at HDR with my camera propped on a sock


















~B~


----------



## NameUnknown

8.5 out of 10

and this one again since it never got judged, its simple yes, but was taken from a moving car which is why there is asphalt in the corner which is what i hate about this picture.


----------



## porschedrifter

5/10 Edit that pic a little bit in a good program, balance the levels etc.. and you could make it an 8. Nice scenery though!

I'm going to be posting mostly car photos anyway lol.
Just pick one and rate it. Taken with a Sony H50:


----------



## Ryan747

@3rd on 8/10, Try to only post 1 at a time.
The Blue looks good.


----------



## computeruler

9/10
looks kinda overexposed in that area where the rainbow is.








not exactly sure what those are supposed to be. they were green though and sitting in a bowl


----------



## porschedrifter

10/10 that is the coolest thing i've ever seen.

D80 again:








p.s. Everyone use www.tinypic.com to upload pics


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

0/10, no picture.

Guys, if you are going to post in this thread PLEASE
A) Rate the above photo
B) Post a single photo for the next person to rate.


----------



## computeruler

9/10
If im going to be picky, the sky is too bright, and theres this weird red dot









theres a completely unedited b and w for you


----------



## porschedrifter

10/10 again.. Are those imitation kiwi's? haha (thanks for the b&w)

D80:


----------



## 916

5/10. im gonna jump on that $30 windows 7 for students deal soon.


----------



## computeruler

4/10
weird subject and really boring
oh and heres a original picture so you can better see what they are


----------



## Funcrazy1

8.5/10 Confused on what it is? Also cool looking at the same time


----------



## BlankThis

EDIT: Beat me to it. 7/10 like the look but the faces are overexposed which takes away the features somewhat.

This one is by my dad. Taken with his D60 and my 55-200









~B~


----------



## Ryan747

7/10 nice colors, i wish the people were closer.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

7/10 ryan, i like the composure but the colours look a tad washed out.

916, would you PLEASE
A) Rate the above photo
B) Post a single photo for the next person to rate.
if not you are defeating the purpose of the thread.


----------



## porschedrifter

10/10 Awesome sunset.










out of focus, I know. I don't have enough light in here to get a steady shot and don't feel like setting up the tripod.


----------



## Ryan747

7/10 at the first one.
for the 1000th time 1 photo each post plz


----------



## Odel

8/10


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 Definitely can tell it was edited but it would make an amazing background.


----------



## Odel

10/10 
Love the angle a lot.


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 just spectacular looking


----------



## Odel

9/10 
colors are great, exposure perfect


----------



## 916

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


9/10 Definitely can tell it was edited but it would make an amazing background.










man this dog is real cute. what kinda dog is that?

i give it a 8/10


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *916*


man this dog is real cute. what kinda dog is that?

i give it a 8/10











7.5/10 in focus well and nice colors, looks as if it is starting to die. And the dog is a Schnoodle mix of Schnauzer and Poodle


----------



## BlankThis

9/10 Love it







I personally would have made it underexposed by a point










~B~


----------



## xlastshotx

7/10 Lots of detail on the leaf, but It looks like the bug is out of focus.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

awwww, kitteh :3
9/10, great shot


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 its a lion!


----------



## BlankThis

9/10 It's a jet







Love the afterburners


----------



## porschedrifter

arghhh zombie corn 6/10
p.s. Ryan747 that shot of the jet is awesome, I love air shows. They are hard to catch!









^pic is real, only thing edited was color and levels. (yes that is the new skyline gtr35)


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 Sexy Gtr!









Oh and if you want to see a ton more photos of planes/Jets check out my flickr in my sig.


----------



## Laforet

9/10 Great aircraft


----------



## Ryan747

Lol when i was scrolling down i was like wow that is a one cool looking building then im like wait thats a cpu cooler *facepalm*
8/10

King Vulture


----------



## Greensystemsgo

8.5/10 - nice clear, crisp picture of an ugly bird.

taken with a pentex optio s55 5mp - tweaked with lightroom.

the more and more i look at this picture, the more and more i love it. but i HATE those palm trees. they just dont fit.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

9/10 - Some blown highlights, but a great shot otherwise. Where at?


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
9/10 - Some blown highlights, but a great shot otherwise. Where at?

Avondale Arizona on the outskirts of a rock quarry.

9/10 - i dunno exactly what that is, but the colors are clean and it looks extremely interesting.


----------



## Ryan747

6/10 The eyes look really fake and dont match the greens, and the laser looking lines are distracting, but minus them 2 things and i think it looks cool


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Ryan747 said:


> 6/10 The eyes look really fake and dont match the greens, and the laser looking lines are distracting, but minus them 2 things and i think it looks cool
> /QUOTE]
> 
> beautiful picture as always 9/10 - wish the cactus changed colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did not touch the eyes, barely touched the green, and yes the sparkle is a tad distracting. He wears those green contacts when he dj's.
> 
> taken down near mexico - in arizona.


----------



## 916

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo* 
Avondale Arizona on the outskirts of a rock quarry.

9/10 - i dunno exactly what that is, but the colors are clean and it looks extremely interesting.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

6/10 no comment

rate this


Taken with my sisters Panasonic Lumix DMC -FZ18 with 100 shutter speed, also takes RAW formats.


----------



## USlatin

7/10 I like the highlight detail and the gradual exposure fall off on the cables as they go down. Good pic.

This is my new 1 week old niece, Lily, held by my girl.

Babies are 1337!


----------



## Bartmasta

9/10

I love how some of it blurry and some of it is focused


----------



## GoneTomorrow

6/10 - Sharp and in focus, just not terribly interesting.

Flying dog:


----------



## 916

6/10. cool pic but i wouldve done it at an angle so you can see the dog being in the air. but thats me.

me learning to use lightroom 2. i heard it's not the best tool for removing noise. under exposed at the front end.


----------



## Ryan747

5/10 good everything but just a boring photo


----------



## Danylu

6/10, would have looked better if it gave the allusion that the jet was chasing the plane.

iPhone auto exposure and flare for the lolz!


----------



## USlatin

What is wrong with flares? They can make a photo too. In fact if you had some crazy flares on that pic I think it would help it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


I cant call up the the pilots and say "Hey go chase that guy Jet" Plus its kind of hard when the planes are flying over 400mph i have only a second to take the photo! And you spelled Illusion Wrong.


Photoshop.









I liked it a lot. 8/10

Mustangs are sexy looking airplanes. Real bad ass too if you count their war record is best of all in history (right?). It did feel a tad overexposed but you would have crushed the shadows so no biggie. Did you try to bring down the highlights?

Framing isn't the best for me, but maybe some fake clouds would help? Or crop in to make them fill the frame a bit more, which might make it look even scarier, getting us closer to the action and make us able to better quantify the insanity of flying so close.

Either way, crazy pilots, great photo opportunity, sharp. Very nice photo.


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


What is wrong with flares? They can make a photo too. In fact if you had some crazy flares on that pic I think it would help it.

Photoshop.









I liked it a lot. 8/10

Mustangs are sexy looking airplanes. Real bad ass too if you count their war record is best of all in history (right?). It did feel a tad overexposed but you would have crushed the shadows so no biggie. Did you try to bring down the highlights?

Framing isn't the best for me, but maybe some fake clouds would help? Or crop in to make them fill the frame a bit more, which might make it look even scarier, getting us closer to the action and make us able to better quantify the insanity of flying so close.

Either way, crazy pilots, great photo opportunity, sharp. Very nice photo.


Thanks i will certainly do a bit of work with it, This is the other shot i got from the two, I think this one looks alot better then that one.


----------



## 916

yeah it looks good


----------



## porschedrifter

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Ryan747* 
_I cant call up the the pilots and say "Hey go chase that guy Jet" Plus its kind of hard when the planes are flying over 400mph i have only a second to take the photo! And you spelled Illusion Wrong._
LOL I was thinking the same exact thing.

This was taken with a really cheap digi cam. I was so tired that morning that I forgot to bring my HD vid cam grrrrrrrr.


----------



## Ryan747

7/10 even though you took it on a cheap camera it still looks really good.


----------



## 916

7/10.

nothing is cheaper than this camera.


----------



## computeruler

0/10 for just takin the picture from an add


----------



## Ryan747




----------



## Danylu

7/10, longer shutter would have helped

Should I shop out the bokeh lights in the background? What do you think about the cropping?


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 Looks good, and personally i think you should get rid of the bokeh in the back. But either way its still a good image.


----------



## woodpigeon4

9/10 - really nice shot


----------



## USlatin

7/10 Really like it! So weird that they wobble so erratically on the way out.


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 Reminds me of The Shining


----------



## BlankThis

8/10 Very nice shot







A tad bit grainy. What ISO was this at?

I'm not sure how this happened but I was able to achieve a vignette effect..










~B~


----------



## 916

7/10. it's interesting. mysterious too. but vignetting is hurting a bit.


----------



## computeruler

5/10
backroud detracts from it and the flowers in the front are out of focus

my dog poses pretty nice lolz
i made it a bid brighter, but other then that no edits


----------



## mega_option101

8/10 - Interesting point of focus


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
8/10 - Interesting point of focus


















Interesting focal point...Looks better than Crysis


----------



## By-Tor

9/10 love the shot and POV..

Taken in Colonial Williamsburg this past weekend...


----------



## 916

8/10. looks good. is it cropped?


----------



## Danylu

8/10. Good use of B+W.

Dug up a very old shot


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *916*


8/10. looks good. is it cropped?


No


----------



## Soulclaimer

@Danylu random subject. I like that. But i think focus could be better.
6/10.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

nice bright well focued pictures XD 9/10 cause what is perfection?

taken in the caymen islands on a cheapie camera - not edited in any shape or form. wish i coulda gotten one of the sunset without the breakers in the way - but with the sailbot.










Looks like phx az during winter/spring - anyone have an opinion?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kris88* 
7/10


----------



## BlankThis

8/10 Love the clouds and the sun reflecting off the water but the barriers and slight crookedness to the shot throw me off.

OK this shot has had some slight editing in contrast levels but the eye colour is legit and I went with an over exposure to make the eyes "pop"


----------



## GoneTomorrow

8/10 - It works! Personally, I like shots to be cropped to 3:2 though.

4th if July in DC:


----------



## woodpigeon4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
8/10 - It works! Personally, I like shots to be cropped to 3:2 though.

4th if July in DC:










9/10 - really nice shot


----------



## kaer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *woodpigeon4* 
9/10 - really nice shot









7/10 - a bit overexposed

Macro shot of my 140mm fan


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 love it, color is great and if you didnt say it was a fan i would have never known


----------



## BlankThis

Very nice!







9.9/10 I would have put her a little bit morein the corner of the shot personally.. I dunno why though.

I really wish I could get better at B&W. All mys shots seam to lack personality and pop to me..









~B~


----------



## Ryan747

5/10 no pop to it, and that band around the tree is annoying, You should make it look darker and scarier.


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

I didn't have a good angle, the shot isn't very good, but It sure was awesome to see in person. taken with a d40... rate the crappy photo


----------



## By-Tor

6/10 Cool shot. I would love to see that in person some day. Looks like your sensor is very dirty, may want to get that cleaned off...


----------



## Kris88

6/10


----------



## GoneTomorrow

5/10 - The color is nice, but this landscape shot is empty without any compelling foreground object or leading lines, and there's what looks like motion blur in the foreground - shot from a moving car?

Nandi (sacred bull), 12th century Indian


----------



## Danylu

8/10. Nice perspective. Not sure if it was intentional or not but the glow around the bull looks nice.


----------



## By-Tor

7/10 IMO looks a little dark and could use a little fill light for the building in the back ground. IMO...

85mm 1.8


----------



## 916

7/10. it mind bottles me.


----------



## Danylu

7/10 Had some potential, but is too cluttered in the top right.


----------



## woodpigeon4

9/10 - really like it, maybe focus could have been slightly sharper, but I'm being very picky.


----------



## BubblesMuhaha

9/10
I love fireworks









Quite blurry in some spots. It's hard to get my camera to cooperate with me








'tis what I saw when I looked outside today.


----------



## Ryan747

7/10 i like the width but the level is off, like slanted and needs to be fixed badly


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryan747* 
7/10 i like the width but the level is off, like slanted and needs to be fixed badly










9.5/10
I'm not sure how much better it could be.
Hey if you have a full size pic of that shoot me a pm.


----------



## Ryan747




----------



## Kris88

7.5/10


----------



## Ryan747

8.5/10 love the stars.


----------



## By-Tor

9/10 I like this Ryan. What lens?


----------



## Ryan747

55-200 nikkor

7/10 nice image a bit confusing.


----------



## sillymansam

7/10 pretty good if you would have added like some mist to enhance the detail on the web that would be cool.


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 Beautiful shot, I really would like to see a bigger one, its very small on a 22 inch monitor but from what i can see amazing


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


9/10 Beautiful shot, I really would like to see a bigger one, its very small on a 22 inch monitor but from what i can see amazing











Nice Curtis Helldiver


----------



## Danylu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


9/10 Beautiful shot, I really would like to see a bigger one, its very small on a 22 inch monitor but from what i can see amazing











7/10 - Sky doesn't work for me and shot just seems a bit dull. Needs something to give some context.

Please no positive comments for whoever does mine









"Melancholy Flower"


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 looks like crap "You said No Positive."


----------



## Danylu

LOL. Was looking for critical feedback but I should have reworded my thing.


----------



## sillymansam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


I really would like to see a bigger one



http://www.flickr.com/photos/brantpo...7618701174329/

i wasn't sure the max file size. some site get angry when you try posting image files larger than 2mb.


----------



## Marin

Taken for the Macro Mondays theme "What's that smell?"


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 I Like it reminds me of space for some reason


----------



## Ven0m Blast

9/10,its a great shot but its not very exciting for an action shot, also theres too much green for my liking.


----------



## caraboose

Ryan: where are all these airshows that you go to? Or are they just photos you've taken in the past?
Not a real fan of flowers, but I like it as a picture, so 8/10


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


Ryan: where are all these airshows that you go to? Or are they just photos you've taken in the past?
Not a real fan of flowers, but I like it as a picture, so 8/10


All the airshow shots i got were from this summer, Rochester has two big air shows every summer The Rochester International Airshow and The Geneseo Air. I Usually go to both shows because the Geneseo is based more on old planes. I Have Hundreds of Shots that i still haven't even gone through. There are just to many to post


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


All the airshow shots i got were from this summer, Rochester has two big air shows every summer The Rochester International Airshow and The Geneseo Air. I Usually go to both shows because the Geneseo is based more on old planes. I Have Hundreds of Shots that i still haven't even gone through. There are just to many to post










I know how ya feel, at EAA Airventure (in Oshkosh) during the week I think I took something like 3000 photos.
I like all your photos though, they are planes


----------



## woodpigeon4

8/10 - really like the subject, but the sky looks a bit bland
I just took this shot really quickly last night on my old mobile phone, so be kind


----------



## By-Tor

6/10 Good looking shot from a phone, but a little straightening would look better IMO.

85mm and off camera flash


----------



## Marin

7/10


----------



## Ryan747

8.7/10 very interesting


----------



## computeruler

havnt you posted the same picture about 5 times?


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 
havnt you posted the same picture about 5 times?

twice and my picture was skipped scroll up and look.


----------



## Danylu

8/10. Little bit unfortunate that the flag isn't higher and there is a tombstone in front of the flag.

Which one is better and rate that one please. I'll PP them later


----------



## Ryan747

1: 7.5/10


----------



## By-Tor

7/10 Interesting shot..

This is a shot of the Lunar Halo last night... 10-22mm lens used at 14mm's.


----------



## mortimersnerd

8/10 I think it would be better if it were centered around the trees on the side, but just my opinion. Great shot.

No master photo skills yet, but here's what I got.


----------



## USlatin

6/10 Nice subject. Keep at it!

I took this one last weekend. Me and a buddy wanted to go camping but came up with a better idear.

Well, to be completely honest I am not sure if this was from that trip or an older one I took with my big telephoto when two other friends of ours went up there...

...either way I definitely took this picture myself.


----------



## USlatin

Here is a quick pano I threw together for my sis and her b-friend (who will kick your ass if you come near my sis).









I think it was with a 60D, maybe a 70D, with the 18-55mm kit lens.


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 ns


----------



## QuicksilverFX

8/10 i dig the DOF


----------



## USlatin

7/10 Nice car. Wet always looks good.

Same day same camera same lens.


----------



## Ryan747

7/10 pretty good, i hate the shadows though


----------



## caraboose

HO scale trains?
For some reason it makes me laugh, I give it a 8.9/10


----------



## BlankThis

Boosie pretty neat shot







The focus is a little off and the shot is dark but I like darker shots. Must have been hard to take that one. 7/10

Taken the other night..









~B~


----------



## mortimersnerd

Nice shot. I like everything except the break in the solid black to the right. 8.5/10

Before it started snowing....


----------



## BlankThis

Thanks Mort







I love the colours and depth in your shot. I would just watch out for the overexposed sky. I personally like it but most people don't like "blown out" skies.

Reminded me of a couple shots I took on a visit to a local farm















(Wish it was one stop under...)

~B~


----------



## Ryan747

5/10 would be good if it wasnt so white.


----------



## mortimersnerd

7/10. Cool but I don't like the shadows on the face.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


Thanks Mort







I love the colours and depth in your shot. I would just watch out for the overexposed sky. I personally like it but most people don't like "blown out" skies.


The lighting that day was pretty hard with the sun that was setting behind a hill so everything in the picture was dark but the sky was still fairly well lit.

Heres one looking across the canal at the ski slopes


----------



## Danylu

5/10. Sky is perfect but water is a bit meh and the white/red tower thing is distracting.

The 'full' rez shot of the photo.










Is the photoshopping obvious?







If so, where?


----------



## groundzero9

7/10. A little too much empty space on the right side for me.


----------



## Danylu

Nice. Any lighting info?


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danylu*


Nice. Any lighting info?


On the floor by a window on a cloudy day. Nothing fancy


----------



## Danylu

The reds are really nice =]


----------



## default501x

gorgeous shot. love the colors and the shadows. 9.5/10


----------



## Pooping^fish

6/10
The idea is good but the composition and subject doesnt do much for me.










Shot from SDC in Branson.


----------



## default501x

9/10
great colors and depth, my only complaint is that the sides of the buildings are a little blown out and kind of merge into eachother.
beautiful landscape!








taken at the moneterey bay aquarium


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 *drools from color's"


----------



## caraboose

Sorry Ryan I have failed you, I honestly don't know what I'd rate it







I'd give it something fairly high but I don't know what I'd give it.


----------



## Buggedout

6/10 Nice model, nice angle, poor background.
Touched up







:









Rate this:


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 looks like string of some sort? I love the colors and it is cool looking.

Red Light off US Navy Destroyer "No editing done."


----------



## Marin

Not your photo.

http://www.tineye.com/search/11e78c5...82d37aa4b613b4

EDIT: @ Buggedout


----------



## Buggedout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Not your photo.

http://www.tineye.com/search/11e78c5...82d37aa4b613b4

EDIT: @ Buggedout

Yes you are correct, it seems I missed the point of this thread.

Here is one of my photos:


----------



## woodpigeon4

9/10 - I really like the effect. I've posted two photos here, because I'm not sure which view I prefer.


----------



## Ryan747

why the eff do my photos always get skipped!


----------



## Danylu

He did mention that he failed you...


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danylu*


He did mention that he failed you...


even after that


----------



## GoneTomorrow

@woodpigeon: 7/10

The second is the better by far. Two much of the posts (what is that by the way?) are concealed in the first. The second leads the eye better and reveals more of the seaweed and posts themselves. Though the posts and seaweed are too dark and much of the detail and color are obscured. Perhaps some full light treatment in PS. Also, the lighting is a bit drab. Try the same shot later in the day for a warmer shot and to create some interesting shadows cast by the posts.

From a recent wedding I shot:


----------



## laboitenoire

Haha, love the expression on her face. 8/10.

I posted this in the main thread a while back, but it's still one of my favorites. A bit grainy overall, but other than that I like it.


----------



## groundzero9

7/10. The goal post coming out of his head is distracting and I think it would look better straight.

Any fans of completely overdone HDR? Took this one of my car not too long ago


----------



## computeruler

9/10 the car looks really weird


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *groundzero9*


7/10. The goal post coming out of his head is distracting and I think it would look better straight.

Any fans of completely overdone HDR? Took this one of my car not too long ago










9/10, I love HDR photos, but never liked them of cars, and backlit subjects look a bit bad in HDR.


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *computeruler*


9/10 the car looks really weird










7.5/10 i like the leaf but ide like to see it closer up with more detail.


----------



## woodpigeon4

8/10, well shot but not really my kind of picture.
@gonetomorrow - thanks for the comments and advice. Looking at both of them again, I agree that the second one is better. I believe the posts are some kind of primitive flood defence, but I'm not sure. Unfortunately, it was shot ~300 miles away from where I live, so I can't go back to improve on my shots, and nor will I be editing them, I can never work photoshop and other such programs for some reason
Another shot from the same location


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 terrific shot


----------



## computeruler

I really need a macro lens








9/10
are those p & s noobs in the bottom left? lol I wonder how good their pictures came out









theres my editing job lol


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *computeruler*


I really need a macro lens








9/10
are those p & s noobs in the bottom left? lol I wonder how good their pictures came out









theres my editing job lol


you turned it into a 9/10 that leaf looks great now!

And ya them are p&s peoples i hope they got good photos sitting that darn close!

My dog: Casey "Schnoodle"


----------



## BlankThis

Cute dog. Love the DOF







9/10


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Cool picture, a bit of too much grain and the glowing thing on the right is kinda annoying. 6.5/10


----------



## orbiter

7/10 nice capture and good DOF, perhaps a little sharper in the main subject?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

5/10 - Too far from the subject, get closer! The framing makes the scene rather plane, get closer, shoot at an angle to the shore, and/or apply some ROT treatment. Also, Find a time when the sky is more interesting, such as with clouds or at dawn/dusk.


----------



## groundzero9

10/10. Love the lights and the lack of grain for a night scene

















sunrise~


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *groundzero9*


10/10. Love the lights and the lack of grain for a night scene










Thanks! This is hand held and ISO 800 to boot









As for your shot:

10/10 - GREAT shot, love how the lens flare adds to this scene! Excellent composition as well.

Self-portrait of sorts:


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 like the reflection in the bulb and clarity of the image


----------



## 916

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
5/10 - Too far from the subject, get closer! The framing makes the scene rather plane, get closer, shoot at an angle to the shore, and/or apply some ROT treatment. Also, Find a time when the sky is more interesting, such as with clouds or at dawn/dusk.










whats the specs used? very nice shot bro.


----------



## Zammo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


5/10 - Too far from the subject, get closer! The framing makes the scene rather plane, get closer, shoot at an angle to the shore, and/or apply some ROT treatment. Also, Find a time when the sky is more interesting, such as with clouds or at dawn/dusk.











Chicago cold enough for you? lol

Actually, it's pretty mild for this time of year. You on holiday here?

EDIT: Were perhaps...there's no snow on the ground here now


----------



## woodpigeon4

@Ryan - 9/10 I like it
Taken this morning on my mobile phone whilst I was waiting for the car to warm up in the cold.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *916* 
whats the specs used? very nice shot bro.

Thanks!

Exposure: 1/6" (hand held)
Aperture: f/5.0
Focal Length: 10 mm
ISO Speed: 800
Lens: Canon EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5
Camera: Canon 7D
Post process: RAW to JPEG with some sharpening, noise reduction, and levels adjustment.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zammo* 
Chicago cold enough for you? lol

Actually, it's pretty mild for this time of year. You on holiday here?

EDIT: Were perhaps...there's no snow on the ground here now









I popped up there last weekend to deliver some Christmas presents to the in-laws. We spent the day downtown and went to the Christkindl Markt. It actually wasn't too cold this year. The last time I was there was in '04 and it was single digits with a furious wind chill.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *woodpigeon4* 
@Ryan - 9/10 I like it
Taken this morning on my mobile phone whilst I was waiting for the car to warm up in the cold.

8/10 - Not too bad, had to ponder what exactly it was for a minute there.

Here's some pigeons warming up by the fire:


----------



## woodpigeon4

10/10 - great shot, although I'm heavily biased


----------



## BlankThis

8.5/10 Not too sure what I'm looking at but I love the colours







I've always struggled with getting properly leveled shots.

This was a year ago in New York with my old P&S.


----------



## Shane1244

7/10, The quality of the picture isn't great, but the content is awesome!

Shot with a Canon P&S A590 IS.


----------



## Kamikaze127

7/10 The focus point of the image (the red ball) is literally dull.


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonetomorrow* 









I found that funny.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kamikaze127* 
7/10 the focus point of the image (the red ball) is literally dull.










6/10 - maybe get lower to give the grass more perspective and show more bokeh









First shoot of fireworks and much better than what my old P&S could achieve.


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 love the colors


----------



## Kamikaze127

7/10
Too much going on, and not very crisp.


----------



## groundzero9

5.5/10 Dull colors, the building in the background light up with sunlight is distracting, and the bokeh is distracting.

More HDR


----------



## computeruler

How do you get an hdr shot with a dog in it???!!?


----------



## groundzero9

I took a few picture of my dog while she was sitting still.. HDR isn't limited to landscapes and still objects.


----------



## computeruler

Ya, but how did you get it to sit still?


----------



## Eek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *computeruler*


Ya, but how did you get it to sit still?


bracketing mode ftw


----------



## groundzero9

Bracketing does make it easier yes, but also my dog tends to pose for photos whenever the camera is around.


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *groundzero9*


my dog tends to pose for photos whenever the camera is around.










My cat does the same thing


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


My cat does the same thing



















Cool picture. Would be even better if you excluded the purple flower to the right. 7.5/10.


----------



## woodpigeon4

9/10 - great capture, just wish it could have been a brighter background.
I took my SLR to work today, and took this picture


----------



## mortimersnerd

8/10. The headlights are a little harsh and distracting.

Holiday picture


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
8/10. The headlights are a little harsh and distracting.

Holiday picture









*snip*

9/10. Looks very good but the plastic tree is kinda "annoying". Would be better with a real tree.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i_ame_killer_2*


9/10. Looks very good but the plastic tree is kinda "annoying".











I have no recent pics to post so I won't rate yours, but where are you getting the cichlid pics from? Your own setup? I know fish are incredibly hard to get a good capture of.


----------



## Contagion

Fish head gets an 8/10
Thats cool.

Haha I took this while getting photos to put it up for sale. I didn't even mean for the Sepia effect.


----------



## SkyPainter

9/10 Great capture. The sepia effect with the gold is lovely. But there is a glare that is a little harsh on my eyes.


----------



## BlankThis

Merry Christmas from the invisible man!


----------



## mortimersnerd

9/10 Great shot but the image is right on the mold seam for the bulb :/

Took this Christmas Eve night after freezing rain. Slipped on the ice but saved the camera - my body is not liking me for that one.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

That's lovely^


----------



## BlankThis

That's a lovely shot Mort


----------



## groundzero9

Nicely composed and great exposure. 10/10










Finally got a real tripod for xmas so I tried it out and made a HDR.


----------



## Marin

6/10


----------



## GoneTomorrow

9/10 - Lovin' the bokeh!


----------



## dudemanppl

7/10 Not bad, but there isn't anything going on really.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

6/10 - A trifle dark for my tastes (perhaps that's what you were going for, but nevertheless)


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
I have no recent pics to post so I won't rate yours, but where are you getting the cichlid pics from? Your own setup? I know fish are incredibly hard to get a good capture of.

Yeah they are mine. Currently rocking 200 gal malawi predators (as seen in pics) and 2 20 gal tanks for babies.


----------



## BlankThis

8/10 The other ducks distract me


----------



## Marin

7.5/10


----------



## Eek

10/10

Is that a purple filter with long exposure or has it been post-processed?


----------



## Marin

That was the color of the sunset.

And I used this setup.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4209265001/


----------



## NickOulton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


7.5/10




Graduated ND filter would have made this picture. I think the sky is a tad blown. Love the ocean/rocks though.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NickOulton*


Graduated ND filter would have made this picture. I think the sky is a tad blown. Love the ocean/rocks though.


I did use a GND.


----------



## Mr_Nibbles




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


*purdy shoreline*


Gorgeous shot Marin. You have a portfolio online somewhere?


----------



## MlbrottarN

I give Mr Nibbles 9/10










Shoot with my Nikon D3000 which I recived December 24'th and it is my first Camera


----------



## wire

7/10


----------



## michejohnson

Hello Friends.
tell me how this photo ?


----------



## 98uk

8/10. I like the way you captured the drip on the right hand rose (I think it's a rose?). I know this isn't a high quality pic, but it's one i've always liked. Took it 4/5 years ago old an old digital camera


----------



## MlbrottarN

alex98uk is that perhaps Iceland? Think i see some heysers over on the right side, might be smoke from a cottage though.

I'd say 7/10, cause of the mountainside is a bit not straight and that it is a normal digital camera


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
I give Mr Nibbles 9/10










Shoot with my Nikon D3000 which I recived December 24'th and it is my first Camera

Sorry to go off topic, but I thought I should point out that by using aperture priority mode and a small aperture (high number), you would be able to have a much higher depth of field. Small DOF is good for macro shots, but I feel that this picture would be better if more of it was in focus. Nice shot though, I wish I had some snow...


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr_Nibbles* 
Sorry to go off topic, but I thought I should point out that by using aperture priority mode and a high aperture (low number), you would be able to have a much higher depth of field. Small DOF is good for macro shots, but I feel that this picture would be better if more of it was in focus. Nice shot though, I wish I had some snow...

A thanks for the tip, haven't realy be-friended my camera yet, used a premade setting for that pic, and i wish the snow whould go away... cold, wet, slipery just too mention a few things.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
alex98uk is that perhaps Iceland? Think i see some heysers over on the right side, might be smoke from a cottage though.

I'd say 7/10, cause of the mountainside is a bit not straight and that it is a normal digital camera

Correct you are, it is Iceland.

I wish I had a nice camera, I would to be able to take proper photos


----------



## Danylu

@alex: Should include what everyone is looking at, 7/10

Rainy, Cloudy, Thundery and Windy. A great start to 2010.

A New Year's Resolution


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danylu*


@alex: Should include what everyone is looking at, 7/10

Rainy, Cloudy, Thundery and Windy. A great start to 2010.

A New Year's Resolution

*snip*


Clean, simple, good. 9/10.


----------



## iandroo888

6/10

doesnt seem clear to me...


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

9.5/10 I love the DOF and those drops of water is amazing!

I just took this yesterday during sunrise.


By the way, does flickr have a 1024 pixel width limit, or is that only for non pro users? If so, I will upgrade immediately.


----------



## iandroo888

its actually not water. its some sticky stuff thats coming out of the flower..


----------



## neonlazer

nice landscape nibbles! nice colors..
My try at fireworks..haha..not bad for moving around like a chicken with its head cut off changing directions as fireworks were going off all around me..


----------



## mortimersnerd

9/10 Nice colors


----------



## Socom

9/10 Mort
Took these with my Canon SD 780IS


----------



## groundzero9

6/10. The ground in the bottom left is distracting in the first two photos, and the poles in the third.









Iphone pic while at a stoplight


----------



## Danylu

8/10 - Nice framing but I think it would have been better if the sky wasn't overexposed.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
8/10 - Nice framing but I think it would have been better if the sky wasn't overexposed.



Very creative, 9/10. I dont quite like the grain.


----------



## mortimersnerd

9/10 Cool shot.


----------



## computeruler

10/10










I took the picture of the stump, then theres the obvious post processing


----------



## admin

For what you were trying to accomplish with it - i would give it an 8.5/10. Very cool/creepy!










Torontonians may recognize this fellow


----------



## mega_option101

10/10 - Love the focus and exposure!!


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


10/10 - Love the focus and exposure!!


9/10

The water was kinda too dark, but great pic.

This was taken yesterday with a DC C640.
Here:







[/URL] [/IMG]


----------



## Capwn

@ Ultimate . IMO the dirt takes it down a notch. So in that regards 8/10. 
I know you can do better. I have maddd faith









This is mine. This is when I lived in Breckenridge Colorado. 12,990 ft


----------



## BlankThis

The shot seams overexposed and a bit blurry/out of focus to me. 7/10


----------



## cgg123321

9/10 very good, makes me feel lonely


----------



## mega_option101

8/10 - Photo could of had a better impact without the red background!


----------



## xlastshotx

^hmmm 8/10, Interesting focus


----------



## Dopin_Nuts

9/10, love the DOF!










Took this on top of half dome in Yosemite this summer.


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopin_Nuts*


9/10, love the DOF!










Took this on top of half dome in Yosemite this summer.


8.5/10 Lovely shot







For me I would like to see the subject a bit more off center (I'm weird like that) and the rocks are a bit overexposed for me.


----------



## cometman

Canon xs w/ kit lens


----------



## SimpleTech

7/10. While I like how the rest of the bottles are out of focus, the lettering on Rolling Rock are not in focus.

Here is a shot of my dying Scythe GT (making ticking noises). Figured I could at least get a good shot of it before I RMA it.


----------



## JeevusCompact

8/10 How it was taken was cool.
Nice Pic I had taken.


----------



## Ryan747

5/10


----------



## groundzero9

9/10. Love the composition but it seems slightly overexposed and undersaturated.









Polishing the car


----------



## xlastshotx

^ 7/10 very shiny


----------



## mortimersnerd

7/10 I think the picture would be much more interesting if it was looking up the hill personally.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
7/10 I think the picture would be much more interesting if it was looking up the hill personally.

hmm I will have to try that.


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

9.2375/10 Mort: Great timing, facial expression, and depth of field.


----------



## xlastshotx

woops double post


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr_Nibbles* 
9.2375/10 Mort: Great timing, facial expression, and depth of field.

^ Very nice picture 9.5/10


----------



## Whyifide

^7/10. Great image with the curving road, keeping your eye on an interesting path within the photo that winds around the image. Colors are a little dull, though, and there's no certain point of interest.


----------



## eseb1

10/10
Love the color and sharpness of the image.

















Took this with a crappy camera, but looks nice, right?


----------



## BigFan

10/10 The color are vibrant, car is centered, nice shadows and reflections as well.
Here is mine taken with a 2MP cellphone


----------



## By-Tor

5/10 Subject out of focus...

Taken in the golden hour 40d w/50mm 1.4


----------



## Whyifide

9/10. Beautiful photo. Great focus on the subject, great balance, the complimenting colors work nicely, the vertical forms of the masts against the horizontal format of the photo stops the eye and keeps it in the frame. Great photograph. (10/10 from most people! I just judge strictly).

If I had money, would buy. You've taken a relatively ordinary subject and made it very interesting. It's hard to find any faults in it.


----------



## BigFan

By-Tor said:


> 5/10 Subject out of focus...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, if you look at it carefully, the subject is focused and its only the bottom left corner that is unfocused. Have you ever tried to take a pic of a canary inside their cage? They don't stand there and pose for you
Click to expand...


----------



## mortimersnerd

Whyifide: 9/10. Great shot but I think the lighthouse should be more of the subject.

Spectators of a broomball game:


----------



## xHassassin

Erm, I'd say a 7/10? Picture is a little blurry, not really focusing on any one specific thing.








Just got an XSi, testing stuff out.


----------



## BittenReaper

Nice shot, a little blurry.. subject doesn't do a whole lot for me so because of that I've gotta say 5/10.

I was going for a coffeehouse, vintage film sort of feel with this.


----------



## Lelin

I like the style you gave the picture and the details are really nice, only thing that bothers me is the flare circle.
Went to shoot a concert yesterday and the singer posed


----------



## theCanadian

I'm not much of a photo man, but that picture makes me feel like I'm about to be raped.

6/10

Taken with an Olympus FE-200. (very low end) Also, bought it secondhand with a broken screen, and it has no viewfinder, I might as well shoot from the hip, but this one came out pretty well.


----------



## Legacy8500

Lelin that one of the creepiest pics I have ever seen, I think I might have nightmares.

*Runs to plug in night light*


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
I'm not much of a photo man, but that picture makes me feel like I'm about to be raped.

6/10

Mind you, I'm in total agreement, because.. lets face it, that picture is downright terrifying, but, let me get this straight.. you feel as if you're about to be raped, thus.. you give it a positive rating?









3/10 for your pic, sorry to be harsh what with your shooting conditions and all, but I just have no idea what I'm supposed to be looking at.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

9.5/10,I like macro's but I'm not really good at taking them







. Here's my shot at it, go easy on me, I'm a noob at photography







.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BittenReaper*


3/10 for your pic, sorry to be harsh what with your shooting conditions and all, but I just have no idea what I'm supposed to be looking at.


It's a tree house dopey!

^ 8.5/10 find a butterfly next time. And the picture is a little grainy.

Rate me again. This is one of the better shots I've taken. Perhaps I'm biased, the location of that shot is pretty special to me.


----------



## TheCh3F

6/10 - Explore different angles/aperture? I dunno... just my uneducated opinion. Seems like too much light coming on the left side.


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
It's a tree house dopey!

^ 8.5/10 find a butterfly next time. And the picture is a little grainy.

Rate me again. This is one of the better shots I've taken. Perhaps I'm biased, the location of that shot is pretty special to me.

Gee, no kidding? I know it's a treehouse, and I know it's extremely encased in overgrown greenery. The shot itself is perfectly fine, clarity and framing are excellent from having to shoot from the hip, so to speak. But the subject itself is too shrouded by greenery, it just looks like a big tangled mess.

Also, taking a picture of the first place you got laid doesn't exactly make it art, y'know.

So, rate you again? Fine. 3/10. That's generous, imo.

As far as my pic is concerned, I wasn't worried about removing the grain so much because it's minimal and non-distracting, and added a little grit to the overall feel. Really though, a butterfly? If I wanted to take a picture of a butterfly, I would of. I wanted a single subject for that shot. Minimalism, y'know?
Thanks for the critique, though.

Ch3F, I give you a 6/10. Good shot execution, wonderful lapping, but negative marks for un-originality. The shots been done before, several times if I'm not mistaken. Could of used a little PP to spice it up a bit.









Was going for a moody, yet subtle feel with this. Added some age to it via PP, using some old Kodachrome grain, etc.


----------



## fenwaypark04

uh, nice picture but basically, its just a puddle. 7/10


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BittenReaper* 
Mind you, I'm in total agreement, because.. lets face it, that picture is downright terrifying, but, let me get this straight.. you feel as if you're about to be raped, thus.. you give it a positive rating?









3/10 for your pic, sorry to be harsh what with your shooting conditions and all, but I just have no idea what I'm supposed to be looking at.



Quote:


Originally Posted by *BittenReaper* 
Gee, no kidding? I know it's a treehouse, and I know it's extremely encased in overgrown greenery. The shot itself is perfectly fine, clarity and framing are excellent from having to shoot from the hip, so to speak. But the subject itself is too shrouded by greenery, it just looks like a big tangled mess.

Also, taking a picture of the first place you got laid doesn't exactly make it art, y'know.

So, rate you again? Fine. 3/10. That's generous, imo.

As far as my pic is concerned, I wasn't worried about removing the grain so much because it's minimal and non-distracting, and added a little grit to the overall feel. Really though, a butterfly? If I wanted to take a picture of a butterfly, I would of. I wanted a single subject for that shot. Minimalism, y'know?
Thanks for the critique, though.

Ch3F, I give you a 6/10. Good shot execution, wonderful lapping, but negative marks for un-originality. The shots been done before, several times if I'm not mistaken. Could of used a little PP to spice it up a bit.









Was going for a moody, yet subtle feel with this. Added some age to it via PP, using some old Kodachrome grain, etc.










Actually, it was where my cross country team did their Jungle Runs (link in sig). But now that you mention it, that's not a bad spot to do the nasty. All you'd need is a mattress, maybe a little drinky and blunt. Let the good times roll...


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fenwaypark04*


uh, nice picture but basically, its just a puddle. 7/10


Does no one here understand art anymore?








Btw, you might wanna put up a pic of your own to be rated whenever you rate someone else's pic. That's kinda how this thread works, dont'cha know.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Actually, it was where my cross country team did their Jungle Runs (link in sig). But now that you mention it, that's not a bad spot to do the nasty. All you'd need is a mattress, maybe a little drinky and blunt. Let the good times roll...


Lol, no kidding. That JR looks pretty hardcore man, I'd get killed, mutilated and massacred in so many different ways if I tried to do that. Cheers to ya.


----------



## xHassassin

Cmon BittenReaper... Be nice.








Need to find a program that can read RAW...


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


Cmon BittenReaper... Be nice.








Need to find a program that can read RAW...










Just consider me the resident Simon Cowell of the art world.









Ever try Adobe Lightroom 2?


----------



## Marin




----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*





Love it, and a guy named sam took it.. same name as my self

10/10


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 


very nice pic, i'd give that a 9/10 (its just too beautiful to believe that it exists)

EDIT forgot mine







, here it is:










don't mind the ubuntu logo, i just don't have the original uploaded and i don't feel like uploading it.


----------



## xHassassin

Too blurry, 4/10. If you cropped it to be just the flame it might look pretty decent IMO.


----------



## Lelin

5/10 Not a fan of the vignette and the corner of the wall. It's a nice clock but it would be better on something else.








Don't like the lips too much... I'll see what I can do later.

And about my other pics, I think the guy looked like a demon hehe, he's terrifying


----------



## mugan23

8.5/10 her lips are a lil over done and mostly cuz u said it so am paying a lot of attention to it now







but she is stunning in that rare beauty kinda way and the shot is great,


----------



## xHassassin

Ohh, nice. 9/10. Just a tad bit blurry, seems to be focused more on the stone than the flowers.
Redid the clock photo...
Ugh, flickr butchers quality.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Hmmm, I give it a 10/10 I don't see anything wrong with that

Here's 2 of mine taken in may 2009, I just ran across them among the 13K pics I have














This is on the coast of Baja California at the Sea Of Cortez, the pictures are of my motorcycle tire.

link to full size http://www4.picturepush.com/photo/a/...ja-500-104.jpg


And
link to full size http://www2.picturepush.com/photo/a/...ja-500-105.jpg


Those were with Automatic settings before I knew how to use the camara.

And last week


----------



## Kerelm

@ 88EVGAFTW That Cat is Beautiful! great pics man!

Some great photos in here i have not seen this thread before so i have some thing to troll this afternoon









Figured I'd throw some pictures up of my old R31 Skyline (aus spec)

Nothing special and I'm not a pro.. pics where taken with Nokia N95 5mp cam


----------



## Funcrazy1

Lil photo shoot with my Girlfriend testing out the new DSLR still learning haha















My first Panoramic photo without a tripod







used a mathbook haha


----------



## gabedad

6/10 use picasa to straighten your pictures. your horizons should always be level

picasa.google.com


----------



## Funcrazy1

What pic are you talking about also love the river picture how you do that? Longer shutter speed or something?


----------



## xHassassin

6/10 for first, 9/10 for second.
You sure both are yours?








Also, remember the rules. You have to give a rating and post only 1 picture.
Don't have any shots I particularly like, so I'll give y'all this photo, one of the first ones I took on this DSLR. No touchups.


----------



## Funcrazy1

to me that is a 9/10 love the focus but nothing can be perfect in my book haha but here


----------



## gabedad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1* 
What pic are you talking about also love the river picture how you do that? Longer shutter speed or something?

Yes with a long shutter speed

attached -straightened with picasa


----------



## riko99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1*


to me that is a 9/10 love the focus but nothing can be perfect in my book haha but here











4/10 cars not centered and subjects are out of focus.


----------



## benjy911

7/10 - picture is a bit dark and there is too much empty space.










You can guess the car to if you want


----------



## TheCh3F

Hrmm... 9/10 Only because I feel like more thought should have gone into the background. Very nice pic though.

Did some touching up on the cat picture


----------



## Funcrazy1

10/10 It made me LULZ 








Just got bored today and wanted to try something I think it looks good


----------



## xHassassin

Not sure what I'm supposed to be seeing. Nothing's in focus...
0/10


----------



## Dragonii

I like it, great use of the light. Seriously, I mean that. Sometimes the simple ones are the best.


----------



## XiDillon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *benjy911* 
7/10 - picture is a bit dark and there is too much empty space.










You can guess the car to if you want









Pretty sure its an Isetta


----------



## xlastshotx

8.5/10 its really blocky around the curves (arms etc.)


----------



## Firefly

a picture I took years ago I came across


----------



## greydor

Note: This is for humor purposes only. Enjoy.


----------



## epitek

What kind of cameras do you guys all use ?! I Want to get heavily into photography, I hike and bike in the White Mountains of New England and would like a small sub-$500 camera capable of 1080 res shots

Quote:

Note: This is for humor purposes only. Enjoy.
you really could have just posted that in any other forum :|


----------



## Lunatic721

I give the monkey a 2/10... >_>

Mine! I take concert pics.









or










I don't care which one you rate, I just like showing off my works.


----------



## Marin

2/10

Shot at some tide pools while avoiding being slammed by waves. Used my Hasselblad 201F loaded up with Ilford FP4 Plus.


----------



## adadk

Metallica. Air Canada Centre. Oct. 27th.


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


2/10

Shot at some tide pools while avoiding being slammed by waves. Used my Hasselblad 201F loaded up with Ilford FP4 Plus.




8/10. Because of the damn watermark, but I can't blame you, don't want people stealing your work.


----------



## Dragonii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


8.5/10 its really blocky around the curves (arms etc.)











That was a bad copy of it. Small copy. Maybe this will be better.









It's still lacking compared to the original.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Nice! 7/10


----------



## Lunatic721

Hot shick's back.

7/10

Simple, but well executed!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adadk*


Metallica. Air Canada Centre. Oct. 27th.


HSBC Arena Buffalo.

I was 3 feet from the stage. My camera was in Boston with my parents...

:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing:

ANGUS!!


----------



## xlastshotx

2/10 Nothing is in focus and the subject is kinda blown out


----------



## KarmaKiller

6/10


----------



## Funcrazy1

9/10 love the focus








I need some help with my Camera settings if any one wants to help me please PM.


----------



## By-Tor

9/10 I love night shooting and like this shot... I see a little lens flare in the bottom center, but looks nice to me...

I picked up a 50d yesterday and was playing with some lighting. Used 2 flashes on wirelesss triggers.


----------



## Marin

8/10

Hard to rate it with all the compression.

And here's my favorite camera to use. <3


----------



## Funcrazy1

9/10 just the Copy right gets it but it is very nice still!







Took this today when I went for lil walk with the family


----------



## mduclow

2/10 - sorry, no point of interest and lacking sharpness/detail

Handheld, ambient & finicky subject


----------



## DK_mz

7/10 dont know what but there is somthing missing in there


----------



## BlankThis

8/10 Love the shot but I find the focus missed the ring a bit (Not totally off but just on the edge you know)

Right before he ate my lens cap.


----------



## Dragonii

So are people posting more than one photo? Are we restricted to how many times we can post on this thread?
Honestly I have seen a few that I would like to see other work from the photographer.


----------



## BlankThis

Basically you rate the photo last posted and post one of your own. It doesn't matter how many times you post though. You could try PMing the photographer for some more shots.

~B~


----------



## Dragonii

Cool, well I want to comment on the photo above so here I go posting a second photo.

8/10 for originality








Some may not agree due to the fact that the tree is the focal point, however, I find it interesting. Kind of out of the ordinary, but intriguing.


----------



## Ryan747

9/10, Really cool shot


----------



## Lelin

9/10. Like it, almost look like snow on a green leaf. But that wouldn't happen in Flo. Like the other shots you posted in your thread too.

Here's some PP I tried...
Original








and Edited


----------



## xHassassin

PP?
Nice editing, face looks a bit flat after it though.
9/10








Ugh, dust on the handle kind of ruins it.


----------



## Firefly

I like it. kind of like modern sculpture. 9/10


----------



## sdla4ever

6/10


----------



## mortimersnerd

8/10 I like it








full


----------



## Ryan747

9/10, very cool! Looks like Ice Human bowling


----------



## xHassassin

6/10.
Don't really see much in it, and the shadow on the left is really obtrusive.
Look what came in the mail that's going to be sent back because there's some sort of corrosion.


----------



## Ryan747

4/10 where the focus


----------



## mortimersnerd

8/10 Looks a little too close/cropped to me

Ice/snow statues with a nice morning blue sky.








full


----------



## xHassassin

7/10. Contrast between snow and sky really throws it off.








Redid my lightbulb photo...








I should really get a macro lens.


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


8/10 Looks a little too close/cropped to me

Ice/snow statues with a nice morning blue sky.

full



Ya i had a 55-200mm on and the giraffe was like 3 feet away. So it was tough to get its whole head with so much people around. but no cropping just too close


----------



## mortimersnerd

^8/10 I don't find the subject very interesting.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


Ya i had a 55-200mm on and the giraffe was like 3 feet away. So it was tough to get its whole head with so much people around. but no cropping just too close


Yeah, I had a similar issue photographing snow volleyball. Brought the 55-200mm not thinking how small the court is.









full


----------



## Volvo

Random. LOL


----------



## Lelin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volvo*


Random. LOL


Please rate the picture above. LOL


----------



## xHassassin

@mort: 6/10, nothing really special and the guy's face kind of scares me.
@volvo: 8/10, Picture of fan looks nice but the junk in the background ruins it somewhat.
My dad got me this neat souvenir from his visit to China. I expect it was just some trinket he got for free at some business meeting, but it's still pretty cool nonetheless.








And yeah, I now know why no one uses the stock flash on cameras.


----------



## Lelin

7.5/10. Needs rotation, and I think it would be better if you edited the chain out. Looks sharp.









This is not supposed to look realistic, having fun in PP
Taken with a handheld SD890IS on a camel. It was in the Moroccan Sahara. The sand killed my camera







 I really like it for its size and quality, good companion for the XSi... too bad.


----------



## xlastshotx

^8/10 I actually like the surrealistic look of that picture


----------



## Laurence

Pretty good, liking the depth of field and the colours. 8/10

About the 5th photo I've ever taken with a DSLR:


----------



## ohzer0

^8/10 not sure what it is but i really enjoy this picture the red definitely captures my attention and the dof fits this well--not bad for your 5th!

heres one of my dog


----------



## woodpigeon4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ohzer0* 
^8/10 not sure what it is but i really enjoy this picture the red definitely captures my attention and the dof fits this well--not bad for your 5th!

heres one of my dog









8/10 - good focus and I like how the leaves behind him contrast with his fur.
This one was taken years ago (2002 IIRC) in Ireland with my first digital camera


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *woodpigeon4*


8/10 - good focus and I like how the leaves behind him contrast with his fur.
This one was taken years ago (2002 IIRC) in Ireland with my first digital camera










Picture would look better if it were vertical and you cropped out the right side IMO. 6/10 ATM.
Kind of like this:









Anyways, it just snowed yesterday, so I went outside to snap some shots.


----------



## woodpigeon4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xHassassin* 
Picture would look better if it were vertical and you cropped out the right side IMO. 6/10 ATM.
Kind of like this:









Anyways, it just snowed yesterday, so I went outside to snap some shots.









Wow, thanks for doing that, +rep








9/10 for your photo - I love the colour/effect you used.


----------



## mortimersnerd

8/10 Nice shot.

Stood out on a frozen lake shooting this (in the cold). All the clear nights are really cold here. 









edit: reply # 1337


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


8/10 Nice shot.

Stood out on a frozen lake shooting this (in the cold). All the clear nights are really cold here. 









edit: reply # 1337










9/10 looks awesome!

a rough shot i just took of my favorite albums. Kinda gritty like the music


----------



## woodpigeon4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


9/10 looks awesome!

a rough shot i just took of my favorite albums. Kinda gritty like the music











9/10 - I like the colours and focusing, and good choice of music


----------



## antuk15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *woodpigeon4*


9/10 - I like the colours and focusing, and good choice of music


















9/10 I like the contrast in this and the red colour of the feet add a nice bit of colour


----------



## xHassassin

Ooh, nice. I've always tried to get macro shots with my default lens and it never works out.








9/10


----------



## JasonCz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


Ooh, nice. I've always tried to get macro shots with my default lens and it never works out.








9/10










8/10.......I like the overall composition, and the subject is interesting. The background is distracting though, which makes it a bit hard to focus on your subject.

Here's mine......Jaguar XJ220


----------



## ALIGN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JasonCz* 
8/10.......I like the overall composition, and the subject is interesting. The background is distracting though, which makes it a bit hard to focus on your subject.

Here's mine......Jaguar XJ220










8.5/10...Nice Photo great car.

The Belagio taken on a Canon 450D f7.1, ISO 200, 1/100 sec on a 10mm lense


----------



## xHassassin

Whoa, that looks great! 
Very nice color saturation.
9.5/10
Here's another snow photo.


----------



## woodpigeon4

7/10 - nice focusing but I don't find it that interesting


----------



## Funcrazy1

8/10


----------



## xHassassin

A bit blurry and underexposed IMO. Nothing really stands out.
Water looks nice though.
5/10
Another lightbulb picture. Can't find anything better to shoot at.


----------



## Ryan747

7/10


----------



## Funcrazy1

7/10


----------



## gtsteviiee

9.5/10

Sorry for bad quality, took it out of my FaceBook account.


----------



## Ryan747

5/10 the curbs nice but the sun spots are distracting and the leafs are overexposed


----------



## Enthusiast

9.5/10 
Crooked background is distracting but unavoidable.
I'm a complete noob so go easy








I figured this picture suited the context








My Ati x300 thats still in use, took it while I was changing the thermal paste on it, stock paste was 5 years old and was stock from OEM


----------



## Tatakai All

6/10 I don't really know what to think of it. Is there a reflection on the chip, I can't tell. Also I'm a noob so my opinion doesn't really matter.
As for my pic, sorry for the low quality but my cam is a Samsung L200.
http://i50.tinypic.com/nmyjh3.jpg[/IMG]]


----------



## mortimersnerd

7/10 The subject could be more interested and it doesn't look very sharp at the focal point. Not bad for a P&S though.

Shot at sun down next to a frozen lake.


----------



## BlankThis

9/10 Awesome shot mort! Love how dark it is. The flag could be zoomed in on more in my opinion.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


7/10 The subject could be more interested and it doesn't look very sharp at the focal point. Not bad for a P&S though.

Shot at sun down next to a frozen lake. 










Wow that is spectacular. 10/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


9/10 Awesome shot mort! Love how dark it is. The flag could be zoomed in on more in my opinion.











6/10
That angle kills me.


----------



## Ryan747

1/10 what cellphone u take it with


----------



## BlankThis

I can't really rate since I don't think I could do any better but I find the background blown out a little.


----------



## Funcrazy1

9/10 Love how it is focus on the first few words







I wish I had my new lens already







Could got a better pic


----------



## Danylu

6/10. Angle doesn't work for me and the bird isn't doing much.


----------



## E_man

9/10 doesn't look quite in focus on the bubble. Maybe stop down just a hair to keep your background soft and the foreground sharp.










Awesome thread, I'll be back here a bit


----------



## ardentx

8/10 Simply because of the unoriginality of it. Great photo, taken greatly, Liking the reflection, but it is just lacking that "wow".










This was taken on the fly on my mobile, the guy happened to stumble into my picture but it turned out ok I think. Ignore the low quality on edges, as said. It was taken on my mobile.


----------



## Funcrazy1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
9/10 doesn't look quite in focus on the bubble. Maybe stop down just a hair to keep your background soft and the foreground sharp.










Awesome thread, I'll be back here a bit

Hey how do you do that stuff? I would really like to try!
Also photo above 9/10 love the scene








The black on the ceiling is from a lighter when I was little haha


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1*


Hey how do you do that stuff? I would really like to try!


Here ya go

I did it slightly different, but close enough


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1*


/snip


6/10 I don't find the subject very interesting and there have been too many pictures of light fixtures lately.


----------



## gablain

5/10


----------



## Ryan747




----------



## woodpigeon4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*












9/10 - very clever, but focusing could be a bit sharper


----------



## ardentx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *woodpigeon4*


9/10 - very clever, but focusing could be a bit sharper










8/10

I think it is a great picture. Nothing else too it just great. but not amazing. I like it


----------



## E_man

9.5/10. Great shot, but the black blog of trees front left was a little distracting. Not much to do about it though


----------



## ez12a

9.5/10, though focus could be improved..i'm drawn to the ant's thorax.

if only my friend was doing an awesomely sick trick..but we're too noob.


----------



## ardentx

Edit even,

I like this 9.8. I like the dusting you captured. Great picture mate. It's pretty much perfect. Not a 10.0 because it doesnt make me go "WOWWOWOW". Non the less, fantastic picture.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ez12a*


9.5/10, though focus could be improved..i'm drawn to the ant's thorax.
[/IMG]


DoF sucks when you get that close. Literally max I could get +/- micrometers. Thanks for the comments


----------



## ardentx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


DoF sucks when you get that close. Literally max I could get +/- micrometers. Thanks for the comments


It's an amazing picture mate honestly. It's going to take a ****ing lot of effort and trial and error to be able to get it perfectly in focus, and many 1000s of dollars worth of lens.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ardentx*


It's an amazing picture mate honestly. It's going to take a ****ing lot of effort and trial and error to be able to get it perfectly in focus, and many 1000s of dollars worth of lens.


Actually, you can't improve dof with a more expensive lens. I'd have to start going into UV lighting for that. Not modding my camera









Anyway, sorry, OT I think


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ardentx*


Edit even,

I like this 9.8. I like the dusting you captured. Great picture mate. It's pretty much perfect. Not a 10.0 because it doesnt make me go "WOWWOWOW". Non the less, fantastic picture.











8/10 i like it but the completely white background is throwing me off a bit


----------



## mr soft

9.5 , only for a few shadows on the mother, otherwise great photo.

Sticking with the monkey theme.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

8.5/10 Cute


















Taken with a crappy 10+ year old Sony DSC-P1


----------



## mortimersnerd

5/10 not well lit and the focal point is different than what I would have chose.


----------



## trogalicious

8/10, and maybe it's the cheap LCD here at work, but I wish there was more saturation.


----------



## meticadpa

10!

Love the depth of field and the subject!


----------



## Kris88

5/10


----------



## Ryan747

9/10


----------



## Kris88

7/10


----------



## mugan23

10/10


----------



## Whyifide

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kris88* 
7/10










Kris, do you have a flickr? That's an excellent shot.


----------



## mugan23

kk guessing that means my shot is worth crap guess al try again


----------



## paveletoo

7/10










Took this one last 4th july 2009


----------



## hubwub

7/10


----------



## Tator Tot

7.3/10

While I can assume that the subject material is the shoes. It's not really clear if that is what you're trying to represent as well.


----------



## mugan23

7/10 i think the shot is great but looks like u got some glare or something is up with the lens


----------



## Kris88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Whyifide* 
Kris, do you have a flickr? That's an excellent shot.

Thank you








Yes I do, http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

to the poster above me, 7/10


----------



## mrfajita

Great shot, 9/10. The sign on the right bothers me.


----------



## Rebel4055

9.5/10









This camera SUCKS at focusing!


----------



## mugan23

5/10 can't tell cuz of the focus


----------



## mortimersnerd

8/10 Cool picture but the subject doesn't "wow" me.

Hmm, new pic since that one isn't working


----------



## mugan23

might just be me but that pic is not working for me


----------



## E_man

8/10. Really cool technique, but the technique doesn't connect to the story behind to me. If ya know what I mean

Here's mine


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
8/10. Really cool technique, but the technique doesn't connect to the story behind to me. If ya know what I mean

Here's mine


9/10
I dig the depth of field, nice sharp photo.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


9/10 
I dig the depth of field, nice sharp photo.


8/10


----------



## Ryan747

8/10


----------



## By-Tor

9.5/10 wonderful shot Ryan.. What lens did you use?

I was just playing around with my 50d and 85mm 1.8 lens today.


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *By-Tor*


9.5/10 wonderful shot Ryan.. What lens did you use?


I think i was using my 55-200mm


----------



## mr soft

8/10 fine white line top right, apart from that congrats on making a keyboard look great.

That Eagle shot was nice.


----------



## meticadpa

Hm...

7/10


----------



## dudemanppl

8/10 Looks a bit too warm


----------



## Matthaios

7.5/10


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 love the colors and lighting


----------



## Kris88

7/10


----------



## Pings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kris88* 
7/10










Nice love the yellows 9/10


----------



## Dreko44

http://www.mmaviewer.com/images/jack...l-knockout.jpg

7/10 Love the Brutal Beating


----------



## sublime-1

7/10

just a hair underexposed. Would be crisp / interesting with a nice UV filter.

One good sunset deserves another.

Santa Monica, ValentinesDay 2010.


----------



## unknownSCL

First time posting in this section, thought i'd give it a shot. Don't be too harsh on me.


----------



## king_play334

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unknownSCL*


First time posting in this section, thought i'd give it a shot. Don't be too harsh on me.



















a fat kid somewhere in the world just came. lol


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *king_play334*


a fat kid somewhere in the world just came. lol


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *king_play334*


a fat kid somewhere in the world just came. lol


----------



## BlankThis

6/10 Interesting subject...







Maybe a stop under exposed imo.


----------



## Tator Tot

7.4/10

I'm unclear as to what I should really be drawn too, if it's the corner building, or the name of the building itself. 
But the lighting is nice, and both as independent subjects work well.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Has to be a 7/10, the hat and her hair covering her face lost ya 2/10.


----------



## xlastshotx

^7/10


^my breakfast this morning =P


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


^7/10


^my breakfast this morning =P


9/10 
I feel hungry now


----------



## lhowatt

can we make this thread official or stickied?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:













8.4/10 The colors are nice, and the subject is clear. But I'd say a bit to green for a nature shot. Just my opinion, but I much prefer shots of artificial land scaping to have more color to it.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *lhowatt*


can we make this thread official or stickied?


You need to PM a mod to do so.


----------



## mugan23

7/10


----------



## HandGunPat

^7/10 First time posting. Lighting maybe? 

Just took my first attempt with my new camera. 
I'm a noob to camera's and photography.


----------



## xlastshotx

^7/10 cool lighting


----------



## nazster14

9/10 great point of view


----------



## Xombie

^7/10. Too much photoshop.


----------



## mrfajita

^9/10, nice silhouetted trees and "god rays"









This was taken with a lame point and shoot out of a car going 80MPH


----------



## ANP !!!

7/10


----------



## iandroo888

10/10 GREAT PICTURE i hate u OMG I WANT A VIEW LIKE THAT i still hate u T_T lol =]


----------



## mugan23

8.5/10
just to bump the thread i took this high iso shot with a cybershot so its a lil low quality due to the extreme low light,


----------



## iandroo888

still pretty good imo. not much noise. still pretty clear. esp from a p&s. id give like 8/10 =]


----------



## mugan23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


still pretty good imo. not much noise. still pretty clear. esp from a p&s. id give like 8/10 =]


----------



## Skagi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*












OMG! 10/10 I love that emoticon!










I'm using a Pentax L50, and I don't take many photo's. Heres mah dog.


----------



## E_man

5/10, but add about 3 more cause it looks like mah dog too!










I think that's the last shot I took with my old baby (D40x) when I got my new baby.


----------



## mugan23

Taken on a fuji s 700


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mugan23* 
Taken on a fuji s 700









Somebody didn't read the op...

Missing something


----------



## pow3rtr1p

For mugan23, 8/10. Decent, but kinda uninsteresting...










Colorflash Holga on 800 ISO Kodak film.


----------



## mugan23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


5/10, but add about 3 more cause it looks like mah dog too!










I think that's the last shot I took with my old baby (D40x) when I got my new baby.


9.5/10 cuz i luv the d200 and the pic looks great also sorry for not rating


----------



## nazster14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


For mugan23, 8/10. Decent, but kinda uninsteresting...










Colorflash Holga on 800 ISO Kodak film.


8/10 Interesting


----------



## mrfajita

7/10, kinda cool, but not that interesting technically.


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

^ 8/10 perfect lighting for black and white.


----------



## MacG32

9/10 Cold, eerie, but the flash -1.









Daughter's first birthday


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
9/10 Cold, eerie, but the flash -1.









Daughter's first birthday









10/10 she really enjoyed the cake









and yea if only i flipped my cam to the right instead of the left. lol


----------



## xHassassin

Nice. 7.5/10. There's not really a subject.

My first HDR. Couldn't go outside since it was raining so I shot through the glass, can't really tell though.


----------



## By-Tor

8.5/10 I really like the looks of the shot...

Taken today from Ft. Story in VA. Played with it a little in HDR..
Shortly after the shot a very large wave splashed the rocks and soaked me and my 50d w/24-105mm lens real good...


----------



## TurboHertz

8, water is a bit too white for my liking

















Taken in Nebulon 5


----------



## xHassassin

Front window is messed up, poor quality editing in general.








3/10
More HDR


----------



## woodpigeon4

7/10 - would have liked the flowers to be in focus
Taken on my phone today:


----------



## By-Tor

8/10 Great shot from a phone eh!!!

This is the old Ft. Story, VA. Light House in HDR.


----------



## woodpigeon4

10/10 - awesome shot, like everything about it


----------



## joe1joe1joe2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lhowatt* 
8/10 great that you got a shot of the tree without any boats or crap in the area. what are those white dots on the water? picasa doesnt like me right now









you pierced a baby's ear? seems a little immoral to me.

EDIT: seems out of focus, but nice colours 7/10. Don't actually have a photo of my own guys. just enjoy looking at yours


----------



## Mauritio

8/10 Looks pretty nice









Got 2 pics, not taken by me but by my best friend








First one:
One of my friends with the sunglasses

Second one: Me with a girl I met that night


----------



## xlastshotx

First one 8/10 second one 6/10 (to much loss of detail in the blacks for me)


----------



## Deagle50ae

In response to leaves

6.5/10
Focus seems a bit off, lacks balance. Not really sure what I'm supposed to be looking at.
The sharply defined edges on the middle, right side, leaf is tricky to pull off, but you snagged it.

This one's a set of 3


----------



## muselmane

*9/10*
just cool

picture I took while my internship at the Eastern Province Child and Youth Care Center in Port Elisabeth in South Africe.
Nothing special about the technics but I thought these eyes were incredible.


----------



## earing

@ muselmane
9/10. From the eyes to the tilted head and the light on his forehead that picture is just too cute.

I took this with an old Canon Powershot A610 a few years ago. Taking pictures of spiders while they are running away from you is hard work, haha. I had to chase this one around for a little bit before it stood still long enough. All I did to it was play with the color, contrast, and sharpness a little bit.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick* 
9/10
I feel hungry now


Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!

















Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboHertz* 
8, water is a bit too white for my liking



Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!
























Taken in Nebulon 5

Let's keep this thread to images _you have personally taken._

Thanks


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

@earing - 10/10 very nice shot.


----------



## Enigma8750

8/10.. Good Faux Imagery.


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

^^ 9/10 greeting card material








edit: Enigma8750 - its actually quite real. a tree fell near my house, the road was blocked off so i decided to take pics lol.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SuP3RSiNGH* 
^^ 9/10 greeting card material








edit: Enigma8750 - its actually quite real. a tree fell near my house, the road was blocked off so i decided to take pics lol.










I like it and it looks like the tree went through the Hood.. That is what the Faux was all about. And By the way. Timberline Golf Course in Calera AL did use this picture that I took for the Christmas Card this year. Thanks for the confirmation on that.. LOL


----------



## Vbp6us

8/10 Good framing and distance.


----------



## muselmane

very atmospheric 9/10

another one i took during my internship in SA:


----------



## nazster14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *muselmane* 
very atmospheric 9/10

another one i took during my internship in SA:


8/10

nice and colourful.


----------



## Tatakai All

10/10 - I like the soft glow the background gives and the contrast pop in the foreground. I really like this pic! Would of posted a pic, but I'm having problems with tinypic.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nazster14* 
8/10

nice and colourful.


----------



## CTRLurself

Taken with a Kodak Easyshare 6.1MP point-and-shoot camera many years ago (from about a foot from the Zebra).









And taken while driving at 70mph on I-85N in Virginia with a Nikon Coolpix S570









Sorry, I cheated and posted two. I have many, many more though - all taken with point-and-shoots and a couple of cell-phone shots people don't believe were taken by those cameras.


----------



## A-Dub

^^^ 8/10, good framing/composition and colors. Maybe lacking a bit of sharpness, might just be the low res or p&s glass.

Gallon of water vs. 12 gauge shotgun:









Edit:
Cheating and posting one more related pic, an old shot up propane tank:


----------



## xHassassin

Second one's very nice, first one's more of a mieh thing, not very interesting.








6/10, 8/10.

I think there's a reason why people don't like HDR that much. Plus the fact that I shot this using a 30" shutter time on one of the shots.


----------



## CTRLurself

5/10 almost seems like you took the picture normally then opened it in GIMP and used the "Posterize" function. Interesting color, but I don't really like the style.

Our Lady of the Genesee Monastary in Geneseeo, NY. Only thing I don't like is the fleck on the lens in the top left of frame.


----------



## A-Dub

Great color, the greens really pop though I'd like to see some more interesting clouds. 9/10


----------



## CTRLurself

It's interesting to me how many people post pictures of single subjects in vast expanses. Not dissing it, but it seems a little overdone lately imo.

I'd give a 7/10 for it though, it may just be the hosting service, but the blue sky seems too pixelated, and the tree appears to be just out of focus (could just be the low res though). Overall not a bad picture.

My last one for a while, taken from a cell phone. A bit of an action shot for you. And before I get rated; no, this has not been edited at all - I just wish it wasn't so grainy.


----------



## Oscuro

Gotta give it a 5/10
Really doesn't seem to capture much. Feels like a typical facebook pic from someone's night at a concert taken with their cellphone. Which, is what it is. It's a fairly average pic given the circumstances. I give you points for the levelness (which is impressive), and not having half the shot taken up by the crowd.
But I gotta take away for the lack of "the moment": The singer looks like he's turned to his band, rather than facing the crowd. Like you just missed the moment where he was sharing with the crowd, feeding off their energy.
As well, the movement blur really detracts from everything. It's not enough to be "artistic" but it's not clear enough to be a "moment of time". It's at that indistinct border where it just becomes...meh.

Next time, take your DSLR, throw on the fast 50, and capture "the moment"!









In other news....I love my bike?









Edit: Oh, and rule of 1/3's be damned!


----------



## By-Tor

9/10 love the shot...

This Osprey was keeping a close eye on me while they were building a nest out on the James River in Newport News, Va.


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

8/10 nice clean shot.


----------



## CTRLurself

So I lied, I like these threads too much.

I'd say 7.5/10 for it. The bright areas are over exposed. Next time take the picture at a few settings and take them all home to find the one you like the best. Shady tree shots are always hard to get just right, but this was very close. I like the path meandering off, the lone bench, the lone lamp post, the lone tree - it is overall a very peaceful but interesting picture - just over exposed in a few spots.

Another 2-for-1 deal. Took these at the zoo (Dallas, I believe) back in '06. And pay close attention to the second picture - people always miss the true subject for a few seconds when they look at it.

















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oscuro* 
But I gotta take away for the lack of "the moment"

Edit: Oh, and rule of 1/3's be damned!

That was "the moment" where his feet are 3 feet off the ground (note his legs at a 90 degree angle to his torso) just after he jumped off the riser the drum set is on, as he turns back to the crowd during the drop to start a verse in "Autumn Leaves Revisited" which is a very dramatic song. I just wish I had my nikon back then so it would have been a higher ISO shot and not come out so grainy. And even though it was a cellphone, that particular model was pretty much a low-res p&s with a phone attached.

And the rule of 1/3's is more of a guideline. The best pictures are rarely divided evenly.


----------



## Meta-Prometheus

Not bad. I've always had problems with indoor glass shots.

8.5/10 on the first. 9/10 on the second.

Some goodies from summer 2008 at field camp.


----------



## nazster14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meta-Prometheus* 
Not bad. I've always had problems with indoor glass shots.

8.5/10 on the first. 9/10 on the second.

Some goodies from summer 2008 at field camp.


















8/10 on the first. The road on the side is distracting me for some reason

9.5/10 for the second.


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

9/10 like the rustic look of the sign.


----------



## socofan74

7.5/10: Great colors and I love that little black thing in the corner (bird?). The photo seems a little off in perspective though - I'm not sure where the photo is trying to lead my eyes; perhaps turn the camera a little more to the left for a vanishing point or straighten the bank.


----------



## dudemanppl

9/10 I like it, but I don't like the colors or the frame. But if the client liked it, good job!


----------



## xHassassin

A little blurry, but very colorful. Upper part seems a bit crowded. 7.5/10.

Ugh, I need to get better at HDR, or just grow out of it.


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xHassassin* 
A little blurry, but very colorful. Upper part seems a bit crowded. 7.5/10.

Ugh, I need to get better at HDR, or just grow out of it.

















I got good at making them, then grew out of it (though some still look nice)
8/10


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

rated it before








9/10 great shadow!


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meta-Prometheus* 
Not bad. I've always had problems with indoor glass shots.

8.5/10 on the first. 9/10 on the second.

Some goodies from summer 2008 at field camp.

















Sorry for off-topic-ness but is this in Colorado? The first one looks JUST like Horsetooth, less than ten miles from here..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SuP3RSiNGH* 
rated it before








9/10 great shadow!










haha I forgot I posted it..
8.5/10, good shot but seeing sunset shots makes me miss summer (in Colorado, its still winter until June)


----------



## mortimersnerd

Cool time lapse but I think the perspective could be better. 7.5/10


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

9/10 snow on the rocks? looks like a cake LOL


----------



## xlastshotx

^6/10, I like it but the signs on the right are distrating, kinda pulls my eyes twords them, and its a bit to orange for me.

Just finished doing some custom work to the frame and painting my single speed, took a quick shot of it.


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

9/10 red really brings out the frame.. and lighting is good too.


----------



## Kris88

6.5/10


----------



## By-Tor

7/10 like the shot, but the file is huge....

Taken at Colonial Williamsburg yesterday..


----------



## gonX

For a b/w picture I don't find it that interesting - the view itself isn't something I'm a fan of either. Too much of a random picture if you ask me. 6/10
Picture taken with my phone:


----------



## Eek

Slighly OOF and not too interesting subject. 5/10


----------



## mortimersnerd

Nice focus and color, 9.5/10
The larger branch seems distracting though


----------



## liquidfied

9/10 nice image. I'm not into landscapes much so someone else here could probably provide better insight


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

9.5/10 nice smile and nice gear


----------



## Kris88

7/10


----------



## Keyreaper

9/10


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

4/10 Subject is out of focus and everything is yellow. Also, the window in the background is a bit distracting.

You can edit the white balance and fix the color quite easily. Good use of the rule of thirds.


----------



## Eek

9.5/10

Perfect focus. Interesting composition. But bowl is slightly tilted to the left.


----------



## nickbunyun

6/10
nothing special about that macro shot.. seems abit out of focus cause it hurts my eyes...

mine


----------



## Meta-Prometheus

I like the rain drops. Colors show up very nicely.

9.5/10

Some more goodies of mine from field camp.


----------



## TUDJ

First one 7/10, looks like a nice place but the colours seem a little flat.

Second 4/10, there isn't really a subject.


----------



## mortimersnerd

8/10 Nice colors and subject but the picture is too busy.


----------



## Shane1244

10/10, I always love the contrast in your shots.


----------



## xlastshotx

^6.5/10


----------



## Enigma8750

Bicycle spokes never looked so artful.. 9.5 of 10


----------



## mega_option101

Looks kind of grainy... Picture not well cropped 4/10


----------



## mortimersnerd

9/10 I like it.


----------



## hubwub

7/10 I like it.


----------



## nolonger

8/10. Love feel of the picture.


----------



## xHassassin

Hmm, 5/10. Don't really see what I'm supposed to be looking at, and the buildings in the background don't do anything but distract the viewer. I wider shot might have been a better idea.

This one turned out pretty well IMO, it's also my first non-HDR in awhile.


----------



## mortimersnerd

9/10 I like the atmosphere of it.


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

9/10 wow very nice industrial theme? where is that taken?


----------



## mega_option101

7/10. I like the rustic, however, it feels like it is missing something.


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

9/10 love the theme. and what is my photo missing? lol


----------



## ShadowFox19

7/10 - Cool, but could be better.


----------



## ardentx

9/10. I really like it.










Top of the Eiffel Tower, taken on my Samsung 8910HD Mobile Phone. So excuse the poor quality. I got a video in 720p just as the sun went down too which was nice.


----------



## waqasr

Im not photographer so to me that looks really nice, especially for a phone shot, 9/10!

Heres a pic i took with my phone too, coolest one ive ever taken lol:


----------



## mortimersnerd

8/10 I like the perspective and the focus, but a few objects are distracting in the background. Overall good photo.


----------



## KenjiS

I like the composition and the reflection on the water of the bridge, The blown area on the left bugs me but its unavoidable... 9/10









Heres my contribution, EOS 7D + 100mm f/2.8L IS, 1/25, f/2.8, ISO400


----------



## ShadowFox19

8/10 - I love the colors!


----------



## xHassassin

Nice wide angle shot! The crowd is too dark though, but I suppose you can't really avoid that unless you want to spend a lot of time in post processing.
9/10.

On a related note, too much post processing is a bad thing.


----------



## Funcrazy1

nice like the colors


----------



## kinubic

saw a random flower near work. using the kit lens


----------



## deerleg

i say 8/10


----------



## Kris88

7/10


----------



## Voxination

10/10, silhouette works very well with the light flare (Could you PM me the original if you don't mind? would like to set it as my wallpaper haha)

Novice using a borrowed D5000, still debating whether or not to jump and buy my own DSLR.


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

9/10 - like the last one the best. background is nice too.









generic -


----------



## iandroo888

red white n blue xDD 9/10










@ huntington beach pier sunset [taken last monday]


----------



## woodpigeon4

9/10 - love it
Taken in my garden on my mobile phone


----------



## xlastshotx

^7/10


----------



## mortimersnerd

Cool photo, I like the subject 9/10


----------



## xHassassin

Hmm, nice but the background seems a bit too in focus, kind of distracting.








8/10

My first shot at B&W.


----------



## ghost55

7/10


----------



## Danylu

7/10. His outline kind of blends in with the background.


----------



## woodpigeon4

8/10, nice shot, good focusing
Another phone pic:


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

^ dude what kind of phone do you have?








9/10 love the reflection too.









for a fellow ford owner


----------



## woodpigeon4

Thanks, I have a sony ericsson Satio








Nice car, we can't get those in the UK unfortunately, I'll give the pic 7/10 as it's well composed and decent quality, but maybe could have been taken in a more interesting location?
Another pic from the satio, I took loads of photos of the waterlilies and reflections, but I don't want to post something too similar to my last shot so here's an unrelated pic I took yesterday:


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

again a nice shot - 8/10 texture is captured pretty nicely.

maybe a different angle?


----------



## woodpigeon4

8/10 - I prefer that angle, it looks nice against the house. Like I said before, it would have been awesome if you could have taken the photo near a lake or skyscraper or something, would have made the car stand out more.
This one's taken with my Olympus E-400, my Satio isn't capable of taking fast/slow shutter speed shots.


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

^ 9/10 fireworks FTW!


----------



## xHassassin

Interesting subject but the colors are too bland. Also, placing the cover near the center makes it feel a little awkward.
7/10.

I tried some semi macro shots with my kit lens. Kind of worked...


----------



## By-Tor

8/10 Love the DOF...


----------



## Eek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *By-Tor*


8/10 Love the DOF...











7.5/10

Lovely subjects, but would seem better if shed was position on the bottom left corner


----------



## xlastshotx

^8/10, interesting


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

10/10 Great DOF, composition, I love that shot.


----------



## Eek

Wow, absolutely love the shot! The composition is excellent. Love the little "pond" of water right there.

The pose is excellent (looks like Matrix :lol: )

9.8/10 Would be sweet if there was a slight motion blur


----------



## nolonger

10/10. Perfect composition, perfect lighting, perfect subject.


----------



## Dream Desire

Quite good 8/10








This is the background for my computer.


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

8/10 I love the fog, but all the icons are in the way







You took that?



And no I am not emo. I just haven't tried this idea before.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

lol


----------



## trogalicious

^ 7/10 for waiting long enough for a cat to give you the "Oh you jest, I laugh" pose.

As for me, this isn't a technically proficient picture.. per se.. I just loved the subject matter. Voodoo Doughnuts. Maple Bacon Bar.


----------



## kinubic

7/10 that makes me hungry man! lol
taken 36min ago


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

^^ seems like you deleted it 35 minutes ago. =P

wish i couldve cropped it better when i took it.


----------



## DanielF50

^^ Would love to see the car that logo appears on







- but yeah, the cropping could be a bit better and the logo centralised more so? I think that would have made it a lot more even in all respects







7/10?










Dan


----------



## tK FuRY

7/10 - good spot, a slight color gradient filter that brings out the color of the sky would be nice


----------



## xHassassin

Kind of bland IMO, there's not really a set subject and everything seems crowded...
5/10


----------



## woodpigeon4

9/10, well composed, like the slightly soft focusing


----------



## computeruler

10/10










I really need a better place to take these


----------



## woodpigeon4

8/10 - nice focusing
Phone pic:


----------



## Xenthos

8.5/10 I like the detail and the gray/blue contrast a lot;

Here's my pic, made by me, near my hometown. I made it with my cellphone, it would have been very beautiful if the thing had more detail/better quality.


----------



## woodpigeon4

I like the composition and line of wind turbines draw the eyes into the picture, and considering it was taken with a phone, I'd give it 9/10


----------



## Kris88

7/10


----------



## woodpigeon4

10/10 - perfect composition and focusing, great car, couldn't ask for any more. I know I'm posting loads of pics, but I found some on one of my old hard drives


----------



## BlankThis

9.8/10

Lovely shot







The colours are great. Maybe if used a lower angle you wouldn't have gotten so much reflection on the car.


----------



## xlastshotx

woodpigeon4 - 7/10
blankthis - 8.5/10 I like that theres a bicycle in the picture as well as her

Cooked some steamed sweet red bean buns for the first time today, they came out pretty good


----------



## woodpigeon4

7/10, nice colours


----------



## Danylu

6/10. Overexposed and looks a bit awkward. My natural instinct is to squint D:


----------



## BlankThis

6.5/10

Grainy and I can't really determine the focal point. I love the colours however


----------



## mortimersnerd

8/10 but it looks tilted to me.

This one isn't level either :/


----------



## sorage

Your pic isn't working!


----------



## mortimersnerd

Should work now. Permissions :/


----------



## sorage

I think the pic is too far so we can't see desired details.. Then i'll give it a 7.5/10


----------



## Eek

Nice shot, but trees seem a little blurry and i can't seem to figure out what the focal point is :[

7/10


----------



## ez12a

7/10
nice colors on the flowers but there's something up with the coloring/focus of the tree leaves in the upper right corner.


----------



## xHassassin

Is that a TV set?

Anyways, 8/10. There's some very noticeable noise in the background, and the blue tint is a bit awkward.

20" exposure with a shaky tripod. Still looks decent though.


----------



## ez12a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


Is that a TV set?

Anyways, 8/10. There's some very noticeable noise in the background, and the blue tint is a bit awkward.












'tis an active tv camera @ blizzcon 09, if you can make out the banner on the left. it's pretty much dark inside, thought the lighting was nice. unless you're at a stage or booth there's colored lights everywhere.

shooting w/ a 70-200mm F/4L IS, with dark lighting i had to use a high ISO.


----------



## xHassassin

Oh I see it now.
Starcraft II


----------



## meticadpa

No pic above me... D:










No editing or anything (as you can see







) and I'm a total noob, so be kind.


----------



## Deano12345

8/10. I like the idea behind the photo, I think it would be better if you could get a little more focus on the ear cups


----------



## Tator Tot

7/10

I like it, but the lighting could be better. And I think the angle is a little awkward.










EDIT: Yes I realize that one screw is missing from the side panel :X


----------



## xHassassin

I'd like it if you did a crop of the computer. The extra background doesn't do anything other than distract the viewer. Also, try out some flashes, the details in the backdrop are kind of distracting as well. There also seems to be a lot of noise, what did you take this on?
6/10

Did some color effects, I think it looks better this way. Bokeh might be a bit overdone...


----------



## Tator Tot

8.5/10 
I think that's a called a "sepia" overtone? Either way, I like the look and the angle, but My eyes are looking for the threads on the screw itself.

Not a bad shot, but I feel like i want more detail and focus on the object, even though it's such a silly piece.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


I'd like it if you did a crop of the computer. The extra background doesn't do anything other than distract the viewer. Also, try out some flashes, the details in the backdrop are kind of distracting as well. There also seems to be a lot of noise, what did you take this on?


That was taken with my cellphone, a bit of an after thought shot when doing a load of other pictures. I was in the middle of picking up and such. So I knew it didn't come out great, but I liked the shot itself angle wise.

I might try to reproduce it later on.

EDIT: Anyone that posts next, just rate xHassassin's photo above this post.


----------



## nolonger

8/10. A shallower DoF would be nice.


----------



## hubwub

7/10


----------



## xHassassin

Overexposed, and background is kind of distracting. 
6/10

More tools.


----------



## Eek

Interesting composition but are you warming up the photos intentionally?

7.5/10


----------



## kinubic

7/10


----------



## Oupavoc

8/10


----------



## Eek

5/10

The selective coloring was a nice concept. But your reds are totally blown out. There is absolutely no detail.


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eek* 
5/10

The selective coloring was a nice concept. But your reds are totally blown out. There is absolutely no detail.










8/10, love the red sun.

This one was accidental, I just took a random pic of stuff on my desk with my camera in macro mode and got this.


----------



## dafour

7/10 i love bw.


----------



## GlockZoR IV

i like the urban decat theme, reminds me of when i went to see auschwitz.


----------



## GlockZoR IV

crap, ill give it 9/10


----------



## oliverw92

Glockzor, the photo is all blurry?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Really need my 1920x1200 version to appreciate this one, but I'm having trouble uploading it. 6/10 to oliver. I think you could have brought the focus point into the foreground little more to get the screw holes in focus. I'm no photographer though. My pic was done with a $60 CAN Jazz camera, so don't be too harsh please!


----------



## oliverw92

The aim was to not have the screw holes in focus lol, and use the inner tubes of the rad to get some direction and flow.

I'm liking the selective colour you have done. 8/10, the thing that bugs me most is that the black text on the left is very slightly cut off.


----------



## Core300

Nothing above me







That's a nice pic though Oliver


----------



## Lawcheehung

7/10 composition
4/10 lighting
6/10 model

avg. 56.67/100


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


The aim was to not have the screw holes in focus lol, and use the inner tubes of the rad to get some direction and flow.

I'm liking the selective colour you have done. 8/10, the thing that bugs me most is that the black text on the left is very slightly cut off.











I figured thats what you where going for, but I still think it would have helped to enlarge the focus re bit. That's just me though.

Oh, here's the high res version of the lst pic. Don't rate though guys, oliver already did.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And since someone skipped oliver, I'll give that shot a 9/10.


----------



## Core300

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lawcheehung*


7/10 composition
4/10 lighting
6/10 model

avg. 56.67/100


6?
Fail.


----------



## Tator Tot

Core300, stop posting pictures you did not take yourself.

This thread is about rating pictures that individual users took themselves. Not images you find on Google.


----------



## Core300

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Core300, stop posting pictures you did not take yourself.

This thread is about rating pictures that individual users took themselves. Not images you find on Google.


Oh, I guess I can't read. I just found a really pretty picture of a llama too







Time to look through my photos...

I deleted them.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Since I rated the last one anyway, I'll post another.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Core300

9/10 - I love it








It looks better small. It's not the best picture I've taken but it does look awesome


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

You're forgeting something Core300...

I'll give you 5/10. Not a terribly interesting composition, lack of sharpness/clarity.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Core300

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
You're forgeting something Core300...

I added the rating a couple minutes ago








It looks nice.
EDIT: I'm done with this thread







I'm messing up to much lol


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Core300* 
I added the rating a couple minutes ago








It looks nice.
EDIT: I'm done with this thread







I'm messing up to much lol

Thanks brother. I've been trying to breath some new life into some older crap photos by editing them with GIMP. Some have came out pretty nice considering the original photos lackluster quality.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
You're forgeting something Core300...

I'll give you 5/10. Not a terribly interesting composition, lack of sharpness/clarity.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

It is a little 'boring' and the sky seems a little over exposed. 6/10


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


It is a little 'boring' and the sky seems a little over exposed. 6/10











I kind of anticipated those comments. I don't exactly find it boring, but I enjoy those types of scenes yet can easily see it being boring to others. The blown out sky was a given, but I'm still pretty happy with it, the original was awful. Again, my high res version might look a little better as there is a ton of detail lost in the foliage. I'll repost the high res later. I'll give you an 8/10. It seems one shade of gray kind of takes over the rest. Not sure if that makes sense to you. Wicked case mod, 10/10 on that.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## oliverw92

I think i know what you mean, the grey that is on the top left of the wall right?

That pic is great! THe colours are really vibrant. It only gets a 7 though because the point of focus is a little odd. Have you done some kind of tilt-shift effect? Some of the colours have gone overboard too - the heron is green lol.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I think i know what you mean, the grey that is on the top left of the wall right?

That pic is great! THe colours are really vibrant. It only gets a 7 though because the point of focus is a little odd. Have you done some kind of tilt-shift effect? Some of the colours have gone overboard too - the heron is green lol.


It was another brutal original that I edited the crap out of to make it into something hopefully much nicer. The focal point is actually fake, I edited that in too. It was full focus shot. My camera blows, it's one of those "toy" Jazz brand video cams actually. Junk, but it still takes the odd nice shot. I want a real camera though. Zoom and manual focus would be nice. And yeah, you got what I meant about the gray. Still a descent one though.


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 


I like the DoF and subject 9/10


----------



## nazster14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *groundzero9* 
I like the DoF and subject 9/10










Nice blur.. 9.8/10


----------



## Kris88

8/10

Where was this shot? That bus reminds me alot of the ones I used to ride back in the day in Bulgaria


----------



## BlankThis

8/10 Looks like it's sorta from Farcry


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


8/10 Looks like it's sorta from Farcry



















6/10 The lighting over the colosseum is good, but the overcast sky ruins it.


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*


6/10 The lighting over the colosseum is good, but the overcast sky ruins it.


Let me just fix the weather...


----------



## woodpigeon4

8/10 - great shot, but body is blurred.


----------



## oliverw92

6/10, not keen on the composition or the lighting.

@ dream killer, that is a mad shot, nice job! i would give that a 9.5, a shame the left side of big cat is cut off.


----------



## Eek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


6/10, not keen on the composition or the lighting.

@ dream killer, that is a mad shot, nice job! i would give that a 9.5, a shame the left side of big cat is cut off.











Love the composition and the use of lines. But the photo is slightly OOF. 7.5/10


----------



## BlankThis

8/10 Love the "greyness" but would benefit IMO from a larger aperture.










~B~


----------



## woodpigeon4

8/10 - I reckon most people would rate it lower, but there's something I really like about it, don't know what.


----------



## ohzer0

8/10 wish you couldve gotten them with a slower shutter to really make it dramatic but regardless its a nice shot


----------



## Eek

Very nice capture.. Perfect panning







Great subject. JDM eh?

8.5/10


----------



## Ryan747

7/10 looks peaceful there, i think the image needs a bit more color pop


----------



## woodpigeon4

9/10 - great shot, maybe edit out the branch in the top right corner?


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

5/10 Nothing seems to be a focal point for me.


----------



## mortimersnerd

9/10. I like the shot but the shadow on the subject is distracting.

New carbon frame, replacing the one I broke a few weeks ago.


----------



## Ryan747

8.5/10 great clarity


----------



## killerhz

10/10 nice


----------



## BlankThis

4/10 Flash makes the lighting brutal and the angle isn't too please. By using a different angle you could have added depth with something in the foreground out of focus.


----------



## xlastshotx

^8/10 I like it

Heres some french bread I made yesterday, I made it in the shape of a question mark for lols


----------



## Ryan747

9/10, looks awesome and now im hungry


----------



## oliverw92

8/10, i'm not keen on the composition of the left hand side - would have been nice to have the whole of that very top left wood in.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

9/10 cause i don't think you took that picture.

Here is one i took of my buddy on a school skiing trip. unfortunately a snowflake is right in the middle, i only noticed that now


----------



## oliverw92

8/10, for the snow flake









And mate, http://www.overclock.net/sponsored-c...-polarity.html i took the picture lol. Here is another:


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 stunning clarity

This image i had to transform into B&W because the colors were a tad off and i couldn't fix it. I still think it looks alright but let me know what you think please.


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

9.5/10 I love this pic. Great DOF, color, and the border adds a lot to it. Nice shot.


----------



## Ryan747

I am assuming you skipped mine saying you mentioned color lol
7/10 not bad, the eye looks really wacked.


----------



## oliverw92

9.5/10, epic shot







Would have preferred the wing to be entirely in focus however


----------



## Tatakai All

^9.0/10 because it looks professional. I would like to see more of what is at the top right hand corner though.
Bare with me, I have a few taken all from my iphone. Image quality is terrible, but I do like the feedback and critique. Trying to learn new techniques from all the tips I read about in this thread. Thanks all.


----------



## kiwwanna

^^ 9.5 - beach weather needs beach drinks









Almost as good as Hennessy XO










Looks good and tastes even better


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

Sorry... How long have I been here and I still don't know how to delete a post.


----------



## xHassassin

4/10
Background is distracting
Flash is pretty harsh

Your wallpaper looks cool though

Old picture I found.


----------



## bentleya

8.5/10 I'm not sure i like the blend between colour and black and white in the photo. In some photos it looks great but in this it doesn't suit it.



Click for more information. Click all sizes for bigger.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

8/10, kind of bland. But awesome picture quality

My PC:


----------



## By-Tor

6.5/10 Kinda grainy due to the low light shot. What was it shot with?

Low Tide


----------



## ezikiel12

9/10 I like the DOF and image quality. Not a fan of the contents of the pic. Is that litter I see?


----------



## oliverw92

6/10, you need to put more thought into the composition


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *By-Tor* 
6.5/10 Kinda grainy due to the low light shot. What was it shot with?

Low Tide

Canon SD1000, i used it for my youtube video when i was comparing the case with and without the Zalman ZM-RC1000 in and out. I didn't put too much thought into the shot, just thought it had some pretty colours.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezikiel12* 
9/10 I like the DOF and image quality. Not a fan of the contents of the pic. Is that litter I see?


















^really like that pic, above the video card could use some light tho. I'd give it a 9


----------



## GlockZoR IV

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 









Glockzor, the photo is all blurry?

its a still


----------



## Ryan747

Ok, so much quotes ill just rate the photo above, 8/10 i like it.


----------



## BradleyW

7/10


----------



## BlankThis

8/10 Love the detail but the background is blown (Not your fault) and perhaps it's too close up.










I loved Venice


----------



## Ryan747

Easy 9/10, 9.5 if you got rid of the bird in the middle-left side.

His teeth look better then mine. Wth


----------



## MlbrottarN

8/10
Great focus, but the fence is ruining it for me, I understand you need too have it there cause they are firce, saw some on my familys trip too South Africa.

My Contribution:


----------



## oliverw92

9/10, its rick astley but female!










Since it got skipped...


----------



## Ryan747

5/10, its really hard to tell what it is, also it's over exposed


----------



## oliverw92

It's nice, there just seems to be a bit too much of one grey if you mean - 7/10. The composition could also do with some work.

And uh, why do you have to tell what something is in a photo?


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


It's nice, there just seems to be a bit too much of one grey if you mean - 7/10. The composition could also do with some work.

And uh, why do you have to tell what something is in a photo?


...because if you didn't know what it was there'd be no point in the photos existence.

@Ryan747 - I like the composition, and the depth of field with the other pole in the background. The black and white adds to the feel of the picture. 9/10.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Sorry for double post, figured I may aswell post again for a new picture.

A slight bit of photoshopping adds a world of difference to any point and shoot picture.


----------



## AblueXKRS

6.5/10

I'd say crop it, a lot. Bring the top edge of the frame down to being much closer to the spectators, and bring the bottom edge up so the wire fencing goes across the bottom of the frame, not the middle.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


...because if you didn't know what it was there'd be no point in the photos existence.

@Ryan747 - I like the composition, and the depth of field with the other pole in the background. The black and white adds to the feel of the picture. 9/10.


So you have to know exactly what the photo is for it to be a good picture...? If you look at it, it is clearly a picture of some kind of structure. You are effectively saying 90% of modern fine art is not good 'because you don't know what it is'

AdmiralThrawn, 9/10! I love it, especially the lights of th eother train


----------



## BradleyW

6/10

lol this is a picture of me drunk on the floor.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


So you have to know exactly what the photo is for it to be a good picture...? If you look at it, it is clearly a picture of some kind of structure. You are effectively saying 90% of modern fine art is not good 'because you don't know what it is'


If I presented you an ink splodge on a piece of paper and a perfect photo with great composition, lighting, shadows and whatnot, which one would you pick?

I wouldn't be as vague as to say I don't like modern art, I just don't like the half assed attempts at art that artists choose to call modern art because they can't even tell what it is they've created.

EDIT - For the record I never said I can't tell what your photo is, I just told you why you have to be able to tell what a photo is for it to be a decent photo.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


Let me just fix the weather...










Hey blankthis, what happened to the ~B~ at the end of each post?


----------



## woodpigeon4

@bradley - 6/10, funny, but nothing special.


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 Very spooky looking its cool.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


So you have to know exactly what the photo is for it to be a good picture...? If you look at it, it is clearly a picture of some kind of structure. You are effectively saying 90% of modern fine art is not good 'because you don't know what it is'

AdmiralThrawn, 9/10! I love it, especially the lights of th eother train


Its not that you have to always tell people what you take a picture of. But in the case of the photo you took i really couldn't tell what it was and i doubt anyone else could have, that's why i said that. Its not a bad photo just not my taste, you can re-post it and have someone else rate it and see what they think.


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

@ woodpigeon4 - 10/10 love the fireworks









first HDR.


----------



## CTRLurself

Good attempt at an HDR. The stick/leaves in the lower left appears to have been moving and got blurred, otherwise well done... With HDRs the problem is always the little things moving and messing up the shot. Also appears like the focus was a bit off as the very center of the statue also appears blurred slightly.

16fps burst shot of an 18 pound (5'6" tall) rocket I built with the UTA Rocket Mavericks launching in Culpeper, VA. Unfortunately the tri-pod was bumped mid burst (also, by the next frame it was out of frame)


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

8/10 - would be nice as a GIF?


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Hey blankthis, what happened to the ~B~ at the end of each post?


I'm a lazy bastard









~B~


----------



## Voxination

Supersingh - 8/10, the greenness of the leaves detracts from the main point of the image in my opinion.


----------



## By-Tor

8.5/10 neat subject.. Like it...

7d & 50mm 1.4


----------



## BlankThis

8.5/10


----------



## Funcrazy1

good focus on subjects


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Very nice 9/10


----------



## Fear of Oneself

10/10, that's your kitty isn't it 88?


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Sisters cat but yeah


----------



## Eek

6/10. The eyes are OOF.


----------



## CTRLurself

The tip of the nose was the focal point (auto-focus on center of frame by the looks of it).

10/10. Lionfish are a blast to photograph, but they are very hard to get a good shot of. I've done some photography while scuba diving (nothing that exotic) and I've done photography at aquariums, and I've only ever gotten a handful of good pictures. I would like to see this in color if you have it (they really are beautiful animals)

...now if only the Exit sign wasn't in the background this picture would be like 10x better, but I like it anyways. Taken on a CoolPix something-or-other.


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 nice portrait looks good.


----------



## ericeod

9/10, nice framing and composition (contrasting colors look nice).

Here is a shot from a hike the other day.










Here is a similar shot in landscape:


----------



## Eek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericeod* 
Here is a shot from a hike the other day.










I like the composition, the roads etc. But the shot is severely underexposed.

7/10

Looking at the EXIF data.. underexposed by 1 1/3 stops? :O










@CTRLurself- Heres the color'd version. I much prefer the look and feel of the b&w shot though.
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m...IMG_1627-2.jpg


----------



## Xombie

@Eek

Was that taken at the Georgia Aquarium? It looks familiar...


----------



## CyrusTheVirus




----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eek*


I like the composition, the roads etc. But the shot is severely underexposed.

7/10

Looking at the EXIF data.. underexposed by 1 1/3 stops? :O










@CTRLurself- Heres the color'd version. I much prefer the look and feel of the b&w shot though.
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m...IMG_1627-2.jpg


9/10 love it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyrusTheVirus*












6/10 needs cropping the animal is to small in a large photo.


----------



## zamdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryan747* 
9/10 love it.

6/10 needs cropping the animal is to small in a large photo.










8/10, because I dont have a boat...


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

First: Out of focus. (Probably camera shake)
3/10
Second: Kind of boring. (Try using the rule of thirds.
3/10
Third: Great composition and cool subject, but lots of noise. (Is that a scan?)
7/10


----------



## Kris88

7/10
Very sharp, but I find it boring


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 i like it, lightning shots are always awesome.


----------



## Weston

9/10. Like the colors and sharpness alot!


----------



## woodpigeon4

8/10 - only criticism is a bit of lens flare at the top.


----------



## Weston

9/10. Colors are awesome, but the background boats are kinda distracting (mainly the one on the right side of the frame). Great photo though!

As for my last photo, I didn't even realize the flare up there haha. Anyways, nothing a little Photochop couldn't fix, so heres take 2. Whacha think?


----------



## Ryan747

8.5/10 Better now w.o the flare in it.


----------



## CyrusTheVirus

Drooling too hard at the site of that lense to rate, LOL
(That and I am n00b to DSLR, so I don't know what to look for just yet)


----------



## Nuginu

8/10 
I like birds, I just have no reason to give a lower of higher rating.

http://superownzu.com/bike_tyre_full.JPG

Yes I know, I'm a newb, it's linked to my website.


----------



## BlankThis

A little bit grainy and blown for me. Also you would benefit from not shooting that so thin so that you can get the whole Kenda in focus. What bike by the way?


----------



## oliverw92

That's a roland weighted keyboard right? Think i have the same one (recognize the music stand on it)


----------



## BlankThis

It's not mine. I do lighting, sound, etc. for shows for school in my school board and it was a rental. But yes it's a Roland.


----------



## beldecca

7/10 - can't really get into it. Think a little more post processing would help.

Modified IR:


----------



## Lyfskills

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beldecca*


7/10 - can't really get into it. Think a little more post processing would help.

Modified IR:


9/10. I don't like the colors that much..










Shot by a 10 year old Fujifilm point and shoot. Hoping to buy a D-SLR soon!


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyfskills*


9/10. I don't like the colors that much..
Shot by a 10 year old Fujifilm point and shoot. Hoping to buy a D-SLR soon!


3/10 Not very interesting composition.

Btw beldecca I give yours a 10. I love the sepia and perfect composition.


----------



## Lyfskills

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr_Nibbles*


3/10 Not very interesting composition.

Btw beldecca I give yours a 10. I love the sepia and perfect composition.


10/10. Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## BlankThis

Looks grainy just low quality in general... Can we have the full size? The IHS is overexposed or at a bad angle. 6.5/10


----------



## Lyfskills

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


Looks grainy just low quality in general... Can we have the full size? The IHS is overexposed or at a bad angle. 6.5/10


9/10.

The camera has no adjustments really. And is only 1.3MP. Here it is: http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/MX12/M12A.HTM


----------



## zamdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr_Nibbles*


Third: Great composition and cool subject, but lots of noise. (Is that a scan?)
7/10


HAHA... No, not a scan, its my crappy Sony DSC-H50


----------



## Sambizzy

my hot girlfriend







rating above tower pic 7/10 - nice composition, but not too interesting to the layperson...and the tree branch on the right side gets -1 for being a little distracting


----------



## Metal425

My dog... Taken with my Canon T1I(500D).


----------



## Eek

6.5/10

The eyes are not in focus, but the nose is..


----------



## Sambizzy

10/10 - nice shot..*** is that thing? Looks like an aquatic version of Falcor. haha.

sample gates at IU


----------



## Zammo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eek*


6.5/10

The eyes are not in focus, but the nose is..











This is a cuttlefish. It's been swimming in the oceans of this planet for longer than sharks have. It's an amazing creature.

Been dying to see one for years, and the Shedd aquarium in Chicago used to have one, but I never saw it...where's this one from, Eek?


----------



## Ryan747

9/10


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Love the colour, but something just doesn't sit quite right for me though I can't quite put my finger on it. Maybe if the subject leaf was on more of an angle. 8.7/10



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

***rate either or***


----------



## Metal425

Here's a shot I took with my Canon 500D.


----------



## ChvyVele

Can't see yours Metal, and can only see one of Aaron's so I'll rate the first one. I'll give it a 7/10 just because there's really nothing for me to look at. I think a lower angle closer to the water looking a little upwards at the trees would've been cool.


----------



## Metal425

Why can't you see mine?


----------



## Metal425

What about now?


----------



## riko99

I give it 5/10 subject is in focus so thats why. A more interesting subject will draw more attention for example the flowers in the background would have maybe made a better image.










Some slight editing done was White balance adjustment then I noticed it was not level so i turned it a degree and cropped and added some noise reduction because my camera for some reason had Auto ISO turned on... sigh.


----------



## Vbp6us

8.5/10

Very interesting background. Great lighting too.

With a D50 and stock lens kit at a ball game:


----------



## woodpigeon4

9/10 - love the DOF, if I was being really picky, fly could be slightly more in focus.
My first attempt at HDR using a phone pic I took in the garden.


----------



## Choggs396

^ 10/10 I like it a lot

Went for a run the other day... going by a park and I snapped this with my cellphone, lol:


----------



## Shane1244

7/10 Because Lamas are awesome!


----------



## Eagle1337

8/0 i love the color and lighting for some reason.


----------



## Ryan747

8.5/10 colors are nice


----------



## jfizz84

Picture seems good, 9/10. That leaning tree on the left seems to overwhelm or crowd
the center of the pic, making it look slightly off center even tho we know its just cuz its leaning. Damn optical illusions. Same thing with winding road also. Tough shot to pull off, but it says Oregon to me haha.









Let the sky stretch forth, and beyond and become the ocean of space so that the great beauties of this world sing to your heart.

Taken with my Canon Rebel!


----------



## woodpigeon4

8/10 - nice shot, maybe make the colours a bit more vibrant in PS?
My other phone HDR shot from yesterday


----------



## OfficerMac

Interesting picture, 8/10

Took this out in ND while waiting for the 10,000 snow geese to get up so I could shoot some of them.


----------



## woodpigeon4

9.5/10 - fantastic shot.
Yet another phone pic, really need to get a macro lens for my SLR for shots like these.


----------



## eseb1

7/10 It's a little dark and grainy.

Taken with a Kodak Point&Shoot, no monies for SLR:


----------



## woodpigeon4

6/10 - good focusing for a p&s, bit boring though


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

9/10 Interesting subject


----------



## Funcrazy1

8/10 see the camera


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

^ 9/10 how'd you get the lightning effects?

thought it was cute.


----------



## Funcrazy1

Just a long shutter time 15 secs but this is usually called "Bulb Mode" Here is one more


----------



## woodpigeon4

9/10 - great shot, very clever.
Phone pic edited a bit in PS


----------



## 420Assassin

1.








2.








3.









srry but 3 i really liked so choose on what one u wanna vote on 1, 2, or 3


----------



## j0n3z3y

Voting on 2. 9/10 Beautiful sky. This is about 10 miles from where I live. Cave diving in a old sinkhole









Attachment 156952


----------



## 420Assassin

10 just cause im a 420 man cough cough and find that trippy as hell gonna save for walpaper hehe


----------



## woodpigeon4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j0n3z3y*


Voting on 2. 9/10 Beautiful sky. This is about 10 miles from where I live. Cave diving in a old sinkhole









Attachment 156952


Mine didn't get rated, so I'm going to post again.
@j0n3z3y - 8/10, looks really cool, but it's a bit out of focus.


----------



## 420Assassin

7/10 one of the less is more pics not much there but im still saving and may use as wallpaper/ background


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *woodpigeon4*


Mine didn't get rated, so I'm going to post again.
@j0n3z3y - 8/10, looks really cool, but it's a bit out of focus.










8.5/10

Actually,it's not out of focus. It's an in motion vid capture from about 8 years ago. The water is a bit murky there,it's a stagnant pool whose only fresh source is rain.


----------



## texx987

Im in great need of advise on how to take pictures of opals....


----------



## Ryan747

4/10, Nice attempt but there is a few problems with it, 1 Major problem is the orange date stamp on it, also with the flash and the whiteness of the rocks it is really hard to tell what is in focus.


----------



## xHassassin

Nice shot. There isn't really much "pop" to it though, kind of bland... Might have preferred a wider focal length.
7/10

First image I haven't done any editing to.


----------



## Ryan747

Saying there is no color editing 9/10 the colors pop with out it.


----------



## socofan74

I have to give 6/10. The angle of the light is great but the tight crop negates it - use the light to your advantage! Widen it up and let us see the whole scene and the light! Otherwise, we don't really know what's going on aside from, "...it's a lamp.." Also, points taken for selective color =X.


----------



## j0n3z3y

8.5/10 Imo,would've been a better pic w/ people that apparently were not uncomfortable holding hands (hand positioning makes that obvious). With tighter focus on the holding each others hands in the middle. Too much backdrop in the pic.

This is the sinkhole my 1st photo is from...

Attachment 157145

Like I said....the water is murky


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

9/10 nice location.. panorama maybe?


----------



## oliverw92

6/10, sky is overexposed and it isn't straight.


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

got a pic of your own fella?


----------



## oliverw92

7/10, thats a bit straighter, the right hand sky is still a bit over exposed though.


----------



## Eek

7/10

Would be better if logo was in focus. And better too if you can make me a clemens


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

9/10 interesting subject. where did you get that shot?

random.


----------



## theblah

its a chair? 3/10 since its a chair?


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

6/10 It looks underexposed to me. Cool subject though, I think it could use some color tweaking to be great.


----------



## Funcrazy1

9/10 if you would get the whole thing that would be awesome but very good








fallen soldier from my town


----------



## TurboHertz

8/10, the buildings in the back almost ruin it.








By turbohertz at 2010-05-04


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

7/10 for trying.


----------



## chatch15117

First post







. I don't have any special camera... just an HP 5MP.


----------



## Danylu

8/10. I like it all but the dark trees. Stitch or Crop?



Made with a desk lamp, 2 pieces of paper and a $38 lens, being cheap is win.


----------



## Oscuro

Dropping the 8.5. Overall, I love the shot, excellent focus, very nice use of..."hi-point" or whatever style. But the off-centerness of it feels distracting to me. It's just a little too much up in to the corner, leaving that negative space at the bottom right.
Having it centered, I think, would just be like dropping a bomb into the viewer's eye. It would have that cohesive impact that would make it stunning. Centered laterally, but I think you have the vertical height perfect. The Diamond is the impact, flowing down and out into the polished chrome/white gold...whatever it is.


----------



## mz-n10

8/10,the leaf at the corner of the frame and the bokeh is a bit distracting to me.










sf academy of science//SOOC


----------



## Oscuro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mz-n10* 
8/10,the leaf at the corner of the frame and the bokeh is a bit distracting to me.

Heh, I was standing about 6 inches from the edge of that waterfall that was a sheer 80+ foot drop...So I held the camera looking down before me.

Total impromptu.


----------



## woodpigeon4

9/10 - maybe crop the black part at the bottom.
Very old photo, can't even remember when I took it


----------



## oliverw92

9/10, lovely composition and colours, shame about the quality of the actual photo


















Got a new lens - Canon EF-S 60mm f2.8 Macro


----------



## CULLEN

9 / 10 - I've got fetish for ruined, abounded, old messy stuff! Would be superb with lomography filter.








Graffiti downtown I've got as avatar. =)


----------



## oliverw92

it's a 4870 chip, it isn't abandoned or ruined lmao









I swear that isn't a photo though, looks very much like a photoshop thing


----------



## CULLEN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


it's a 4870 chip, it isn't abandoned or ruined lmao









I swear that isn't a photo though, looks very much like a photoshop thing


I was actually talking about woodpigeon4 picture, you posted just before me..









9/10 for yours, nice angle, clear view, ATI in focus. Great one!


----------



## oliverw92

Ohhhh ok i see







Thanks lol

If yours is a photo - 9/10


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

9/10 How much editing did you do to the graffiti? It is very interesting.


----------



## Eek

I like the selective focus.. but too many of them seems to be on the same focal plane all over the photo.. Makes it kinda messy and overall a distraction. But the composition and perspective is excellent.

7/10


----------



## Weston

8/10. Great colors, but I'm not sure what the subject is and the person in the background is kinda distracting. Awesome shot though!


----------



## Eek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Weston* 
8/10. Great colors, but I'm not sure what the subject is and the person in the background is kinda distracting. Awesome shot though!










Well it's a landscape shot.. the sweeping vista is the subject









The monk in the background is the accent of the photo. It's rather bland without an accent. The tree in the foreground provided depth to the photo since i used a UWA. A CPL filter help brought out the colors









As for your photo, the composition is nice but the shot is completely OOF and extremely soft. The grass in the foreground is in focus but not the main subject.

6/10


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

7.8/10 Some of the flowers seem slightly blown out. I love the color though, especially the purple in the bottom left.


----------



## woodpigeon4

9.5/10 - wish you could've got the end of his tail in


----------



## mz-n10

7/10 hose killed it....

used a 5d2 with 50/1.8 for this shot, not the sony (look at those awful canon colors







)








blackhouse gym


----------



## oliverw92

8/10, not sure why really - i think it's because the bit of the ball thing that is closest is slightly out of focus


----------



## woodpigeon4

7/10, kind of feel like I should rate it higher but it just doesn't do much for me.
Couldn't choose between these two so I'll post both, rate the one you think is best


----------



## oliverw92

2nd one is really nice - 9/10, first one i don't like it because the tower isn't straight due to the perspective.

Would you rate this one higher?


----------



## Ysbl

10/10. Love the way it looks like it's floating.


----------



## oliverw92

It is floating









8/10, i like the colours


----------



## 420Assassin

1.








2.


----------



## Ryan747

1: 1/10
2: 2/10
they both look like cell phone photos.


----------



## Tatakai All

Guy above me didn't leave a pic so I don't know what to rate.?? Anyhow, I took these using my iphone and used color splash on one.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tatakai All* 
Guy above me didn't leave a pic so I don't know what to rate.?? Anyhow, I took these using my iphone and used color splash on one.

















I think the first photo would have been nicer if the fence wasn't in the way and there are some artificats on the stop sign. Then again, I know you took it from your phone so you can't ask for much. I'd give it a 5/10.

I don't really like the second one that much =/
2/10

Please rate and let me know what needs to be improved. Thanks.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Dawww. Cute kitty.

Great composition, good lighting, and a great emphasis on the eyes.

10/10.


----------



## CTRLurself

9.9/10 Focus is good. DOF is well done. Good perspective. You lose 0.1 for the cat hair being visible on the concrete - clean up a little first, jeez.

A picture of an abandoned barn in my hometown.


----------



## iandroo888

8/10 seems a bit overexposed imo. looks good otherwise


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

@iandroo - 9.8/10

Beautiful, the angles of the rock make for a great composition. (first pic)

Not sure which of these is best? P&S, had to get about 6 inches from this monsters face.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## iandroo888

i think i like the 2nd one most. seems the most sharp out of the group and detailed with color. not overexposed in a lot of areas


----------



## woodpigeon4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


i think i like the 2nd one most. seems the most sharp out of the group and detailed with color. not overexposed in a lot of areas


^agreed, I'd say 8/10 considering it's a P&S


----------



## Ysbl

7/10, seems a little cluttered.


----------



## Ryan747

Both 7/10 Great colors, different but not super interesting.


----------



## oliverw92

Watermark ruins it for me - way too big and obtrusive. It could also do with upping the exposure a bit. 7/10 from me


----------



## riko99

9/10 Good colors the Lady bug certainly pops making it the subject clearly... would have been 10/10 if it weren't for the slight reflection on the back of the lady bug was flash used if so that would be why.










Shot with the Tamron 90mm @ f3.5 loving the creamy bokeh im getting out of this lens.


----------



## Ryan747

6/10 the color is good but the flower lacks a lot of detail.


----------



## 420Assassin

edit ninja'd me on pic

10/10 beautiful car

cannon rebel xs at red bull air race windsor ontario

1.









2.









3.









4.









pick what 1 u wanna rate


----------



## Ryan747

4: 8/10 Very cool shot, it just needs some pop to it so the plane can stand out more.


----------



## Funcrazy1

nice car great pic. 9/10


----------



## Tee_bird

7/10 Not contrasty enough for b&W, and the bench is crooked. Still a nice image, though.









Canon 5d mk II, 24-105mm L

Thought I'd join in the car trend.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

First off, fantastic car. The image is quite sharp and the focus itself is wonderful. However, I don't really like the background. I would guess that this was a "Wow look at that sweet car! hey, I have my super awesome camera! I should take an even more awesome photo!!!" moment.

With that in mind, I'll go 9/10. However, I'm not even a novice photographer. Don't put too much weight on my opinion!

And here's my photo. It was taken with my point and shoot Sony Cybershot. Nothing special quality-wise, but I really wanted to capture what I was seeing. This was taken in Red River Gorge in the most wonderful state in the world--Kentucky!


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 Fantastic shot, love the greens.


----------



## BlankThis

9/10 Nice DoF and detail!


----------



## By-Tor

8.5/10 Love the angle of the shot...

My Granddaughter


----------



## Funcrazy1

I don't know but it seems like the flash just killed it 5/10








Dodging a baseball pitched to the head almost! I had to take photos from behind the fence could not go in the dug out soo dumb..


----------



## Tee_bird

8/10 - I don't know sports, but it looks like it could use a little cropping on the top? The light is also a bit harsh (could be my monitor) but you can't really move the sun.









Most terrifying shot I've taken. I really, really dislike ticks and it kept turning to look at me with its little legs out.


----------



## philhalo66

ahaha nice 9/10








took this with a simple point and shoot samsung S730 at 5:30 AM


----------



## BlankThis

5/10 It's rather blurry and overexposed in places.










'tis crooked


----------



## ROM3000

I would give it a 6/10. As you stated, it is crooked. I think it is a bit too dark for my taste and the sky seems to be overexposed. Maybe if you shot a little bit earlier it wouldn't be so dark?


----------



## Funcrazy1

Haha love the pic of cat 9/10


----------



## Ryan747

9.5/10 always really hard to get a moving ball in perfect focus good job


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


9.5/10 always really hard to get a moving ball in perfect focus good job











nice! 10/10
im a picture noob so dont expect a pro response








i tried so hard to get a decent shot of a bird in flight, but i cant get it in focus! oh well.
heres my pic of some israeli wildflower during my trip
taken with a Nikon coolpix L20:


----------



## bk7794

Ill give it a 9.0/10.0 I dont like the brightness in the background.










Its weird. Its at a higher res on my pc. Looks better. I did this a few years back. I learned alot more about photography since then.


----------



## lonnie5000

I'll give it 8/10.

Here's a macro shot of some condensation on a water bottle at work. I altered the color a little.


----------



## mrfajita

Pretty cool shot, didn't know what it was at all, 9/10


----------



## Funcrazy1

I like the Main object with the shadow on the side of it pretty cool 9/10


----------



## SniperXX

Nice photo, I love how well you captured the action. I also love how vivid and sharp the colors are. 9/10


----------



## By-Tor

6/10. Love the angle, but the sky is to blown out for my taste..

One from last years Blackbeard Fest..


----------



## spartacus

Very cool photo! I like the b&w that enhances the historic feel. 10/10!

Here's a venture into HDR with my point and shoot:


----------



## fighter25

9/10
Interesting subject haha, but I like the DOF, and the nice bokeh in the background. 
Here's my first shot in this thread:


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

I love the DOF, but the subject and point of focus is a bit boring. 7.35/10

Here is my first attempt at tethered macro shooting in my white box.


----------



## Danylu

7/10. Had me confused for a second. If you used a mirror that filled the whole frame (ie you can't actually see the mirror) then it would have been a 9 or 10.

iPhone ftw


----------



## iandroo888

6/10 nice colors. but not much is shown prob due to iphone cam. the bottom 1/3 is like blacked out.


----------



## arthurr

8.5/10

Really like the first, good angle (and nice build)


----------



## xHassassin

Nice detail in the flower, selective coloring is a bit off though, there's a few patches of gray on the edges or something...
9/10

Got my new 28-75mm... Kind of loving it, not as fast as I had hoped in low light though.


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

I'm rating the razor btw... Nice DOF and sharp focus







<--- see what I did there? I give it a 7.5/10 because it is still a razor lol.

Here is a goose that snuck up on me during the sunset.


----------



## Fantasysage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr_Nibbles*


I'm rating the razor btw... Nice DOF and sharp focus







<--- see what I did there? I give it a 7.5/10 because it is still a razor lol.

Here is a goose that snuck up on me during the sunset.


7/10, great lighting and focus.

New to this thread, I will start with one of my favorites I have ever taken:


----------



## BlankThis

8.5/10

Nice view! I had an awesome view from my hotel in London.


----------



## KoolGuy

7/10 Also it is a very nice image its a bit boring. Nothing exciting or unusual is happening.










This is a pic of my girl firend


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoolGuy*


This is a pic of my girl firend


Twins!

Things are always best in twos.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption




----------



## Zeva

nice photo! 9/10? idk how this rating works







but very nice... nice bokeh too!


----------



## BittenReaper

Meh, 4/10. It's just too.. off. Looks a little blurry, or like there was some lens smudge.. also the framing is, well.. a bit off. Nice attempt though, cool buildings! Where is that at?


----------



## Braydog

First, I'd like to apologize in advance should my explanation and/or terminology of the above photo is anything but applicable. Prior to this Spring (early May), I was able to make the sad claim that in my 30+ years of life, my only photography experience consisted of what could be done with a disposable, and that was only done every few years at best. This spring I started messing around with my Wife's SX20is, which became my first real photography experience. 2 weeks later around mid May I was @ a retailer purchasing my first DSLR. Clearly any remotely competent person would label with such words as hasty, insane, impulsive, or even as far as moronic. None the less, I just wanted to provide an explanation and an apology should my opinion, photo-vocabulary, or even my metaphors carry no intelligent value relevant to the above photo.

Getting on with the show...

I would rate the picture above me *AT LEAST* an 8/10, and here's why;
I love how the low key foreground contrasts with the high key background. The texture of the water is definitely unique too (in a good way). The foreground waters' pronounced texture combined with the low light shadows almost purposefully give the water a personality.

Then, on the other side of the spectrum you have the ship's wake combined with the sunlight reflecting off the water to give the illusion that things are now warm and calm. A Dr. Jekyll & Mr. Hyde sort of thing.









Armed with my new DSLR, a tripod, and a brain full of new vocabulary, techniques, tips & tricks, but mostly overwhelmed confusion, I set out for my first "non auto" setting photo shoot just a couple of days after getting my first camera. While I'll be the first to admit it doesn't hold a candle to most photos I've seen, I was still very pleased just because I could tell that this was the birth of a lifelong hobby. The picture itself shocked me in that I never thought I could take something that looked so nice without years of experience.


----------



## woodpigeon4

Very, very good for a first attempt, 9/10. If I were you I'd crop it a tiny bit to get rid of the light in the bottom left.


----------



## Fantasysage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *woodpigeon4*


Very, very good for a first attempt, 9/10. If I were you I'd crop it a tiny bit to get rid of the light in the bottom left.










8/10, hard to get captures like that.

This isn't the best photo, I just think it is funny


----------



## By-Tor

9/10 Very nice shot...

What a sad find.


----------



## xHassassin

Would've liked a color copy, but B&W still looks pretty good. Right side background is a bit distracting.

8/10

Bored so I did another long exposure.


----------



## Funcrazy1

Little dirty my friend? clean it next time 8/10


----------



## BlankThis

Lovely colours and DoF. 9.8/10 (Sorry I've never give a 10/10)

I know the sky is blown but I love the contrast it adds with the shadows in the trees and grass.


----------



## Funcrazy1

crop the top it would be awesome photo in B&W I would use it as a background for my lappy but here is mine


----------



## Ryan747

7/10 not bad, but i would like to see it closer in more detail


----------



## By-Tor

9/10 very nice...

5D & 24-105mm


----------



## SUPER PISSED

My untrained eye can't find a problem to address in your pic so 10/10









I'll post a couple pics I too at the Toronto Zoo. They're all taken with my little $200 Canon 8ish MP. Actually now that I think about it my ex has it! $%#^&*










Any adjustments I can make to make it look better? When I get a verdict I'll try it and repost it.


----------



## Ryan747

6/10 bland.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Oh cmon! IT'S A BEAR MAN! A BEAR!!


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED*


Oh cmon! IT'S A BEAR MAN! A BEAR!!











Cool subject, maybe try bumping up the contrast to make the bear stick out. Great shot.


----------



## Ryan747

Here i will repost since stupidity skipped over me


----------



## woodpigeon4

7/10 Nice idea, but the fish is a bit out of focus.
Mobile phone shot from a concert yesterday


----------



## Boyboyd

I'd give that 7/10. I really like it, and it's incredible quality for a phone. Shame you weren't slightly higher up though.

This was taken with my point-and-shoot camera at christmas.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryan747* 
Here i will repost since stupidity skipped over me

It's not that I _skipped_ you. If I'm not posting a pic I'm not in the game and aren't going to rate yours is all. So the next person to post a pic will rate the one above.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED* 
It's not that I _skipped_ you. If I'm not posting a pic I'm not in the game and aren't going to rate yours is all. So the next person to post a pic will rate the one above.

I don't think he said you were the reason, anyway.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boyboyd* 
I'd give that 7/10. I really like it, and it's incredible quality for a phone. Shame you weren't slightly higher up though.

This was taken with my point-and-shoot camera at christmas.



I quite like that photo, it leads the eye from the foreground to the distance. 7/10.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

I tend to not like birds but I like that pic. 9/10

Made a couple adjustments with PhotoScape

before








after


----------



## GanjaSMK

^^ Rate @ (enhanced) 7.8/10 (I like it but I think you could have had better composition, just in my opinion!)









Mine: (original size is 36xx X 24xx 10.1MP 12"x9") Only edit was gray scaling from color image and applying a tinted filter (that matched the highlights/shadows of a frame I put this photo in)










Can I submit multiple photos or just one ?!


----------



## oliverw92

Waaaay tooo much sepia/tint! 6/10 because of it







If it was in black and white with some level adjustments that could be an 8 or 9.


----------



## GanjaSMK

^^ Didn't you read why I did it!?!?! I'll repost you a B&W just for you! =-)

*EDIT: I didn't realize I didn't rate!

RATE: 7/10 (I'd say needs blurry background as you can distinctly tell there are flowers behind versus just blurry color, and my eyes have a hard time flowing to a point, but nice photo!)*


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah... I'm still allowed to say what i think would improve it lol


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


^^ Rate @ (enhanced) 7.8/10 (I like it but I think you could have had better composition, just in my opinion!)










I dunno what that means but ok.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED*


I dunno what that means but ok.










I think if you changed angles slightly and had a little better placement of key features of the polar bear (perhaps head, perhaps shoulder for strength etc) you would have made more character to the entire photo and thus resulted in better 'composition'! ;-) It's nearly an 8 with his look on his face (IMO) and would be better with better composition (IMO)!!! Great photo all around in any case!


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


I think if you changed angles slightly and had a little better placement of key features of the polar bear (perhaps head, perhaps shoulder for strength etc) you would have made more character to the entire photo and thus resulted in better 'composition'! ;-) It's nearly an 8 with his look on his face (IMO) and would be better with better composition (IMO)!!! Great photo all around in any case!


Ahh, ok. Thanks


----------



## GanjaSMK

Gah I have the original on a CD in a mess of nearly 500... I'll have to find it some other time Oliver but heres more! Rate each one if you don't mind!


















Carson Valley










CA/NV Route 88










Carson River (West Fork) (not my favorite, but a whee bit interesting)


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Waaaay tooo much sepia/tint! 6/10 because of it







If it was in black and white with some level adjustments that could be an 8 or 9.










very nice picture, i like how it kinda fades from clarity to blurry over the flowers, 8/10


----------



## woodpigeon4

5/10 - not bad, but you could have taken it at a more interesting angle.
Another phone concert photo:


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 cool photo

**Can we please keep this a Rate the photo above thread, if your going to talk off topic make a new thread please.**


----------



## MlbrottarN

@Ryan 9/10 Nice focus, I like the colour of the Umbrellas alot.

Intohimo consert


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
@Ryan 9/10 Nice focus, I like the colour of the Umbrellas alot.

Intohimo consert









8/10. Kinda seemed just a slight bit out of focus, but thats probably the low lighting. Looked great other then that


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 i can tell its a scaled model, maybe if you put it on a street you could trick people into thinking it were a real car. So pretty nice shot I would 9/10 it if you were to make it a trick


----------



## GanjaSMK

5/10 Great subject, not so great composition.









Photo taken: Carson Valley Area


----------



## calavera

6/10? I'm no photo major.

I took this pic in 09. I would have cropped it for a better composition but who cares.


----------



## mz-n10

7/10 thats a cool shot, but i am more interested in the dude with the face paint.









i know the bridge is a little slanted...i thought i cropped this pic, but i guess i didnt.


----------



## Exidous

8.5/10 only because it is slanted. I've always loved long exp night shots like that.

This was done with a 6MP PnS I had while living in Japan.


----------



## Boyboyd

I love long exposure, tried one of a wheat field on a windy day but it didn't turn out well.

This is just round the corner from my house, it's a bit noisy in the bottom (silly camera).


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Exidous* 
8.5/10 only because it is slanted. I've always loved long exp night shots like that.

This was done with a 6MP PnS I had while living in Japan.










10/10 wonderful shot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boyboyd* 
I love long exposure, tried one of a wheat field on a windy day but it didn't turn out well.

This is just round the corner from my house, it's a bit noisy in the bottom (silly camera).



5/10 way to dark, not interesting.


----------



## oliverw92

10/10, lovely perspective and line!










my new bass


----------



## Funcrazy1

I wish all your fingers were focused but 8/10








I took this shot on accident haha but it was pretty cool to find it on my camera I wish I got all of his mouth!!


----------



## oliverw92

9/10, tiny little bit out of focus at the top of his head


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 colors and clarity is great. Very clean shot

Taken in an old abandoned subway under Rochester, NY. Its been out of service since the 80's


----------



## GanjaSMK

Interesting 7.7/10 but lots of dust on the lens ? Probably kicked up from getting down there?

The Red Barn House - Carson Valley Area


----------



## oliverw92

That is a gorrrrgeous photo! The colours are spectacular!


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Interesting 7.7/10 but lots of dust on the lens ? Probably kicked up from getting down there?

Thats how it is down there, its mostly mist from the erie canal that runs below it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
That is a gorrrrgeous photo! The colours are spectacular!










8/10


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


The Red Barn House - Carson Valley Area

snip


Wow, that really is a nice photo


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


That is a gorrrrgeous photo! The colours are spectacular!


Many thanks, the sky is showing a bit of noise but I enjoyed the shot. It was the little touches of snow that made my interest in the shot.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


Thats how it is down there, its mostly mist from the erie canal that runs below it.


That explains it!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED*


Wow, that really is a nice photo


Many thanks!

Rating Ryan's ^^ above 9.3/10 ~ That photo shows presence quite well with the spectacular highlights, very nicely done.

@ Oliver ~ I found it! Here it is:










And for my submission:

Peak above Red Lake off Route 88 - was able to capture a little whisp of a cloud (reminded me of an artist's stroke of a paint brush)


----------



## |mando|

A little over a month (and a bit over 2,000 shutter actions) ago, I bought my first DSLR. Now, I don't really feel like I'm in any position to say what is a good or bad photo, but I'll definitely like to participate in this thread.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


And for my submission:

Peak above Red Lake off Route 88 - was able to capture a little whisp of a cloud (reminded me of an artist's stroke of a paint brush)


8.5/10 
I enjoy the composition of it all, and everything is exposed nicely. Pretty cloud wisp








. I wish I could find a nice snowy mountain, it's so extremely hot here.









Took this one during a sunset last month. Those hills border Albuquerque, NM, and make for some nice photography.


----------



## Oscuro

8/10

Great shot, nice and level, and with plenty to look at. The only, ONLY think holding it back is the lack of colour. I mean, it's pretty as it is with the smooth, almost pastel tones, but I think it would have been better taken a little while later after the sunset's colours had intensified just a little bit more.

And, random shot!


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

8/10 I like it!


----------



## GanjaSMK

Excellent feeling, you get warmth, subtle presence, appreciation for things you don't often get views of and not to mention very nicely done depth. It really makes the photograph. 9.3/10 and I only (I'll be you do too) wish there wasn't that flare! There are many in similar style but you captured it just he way it should be. Fantastic photo.

One of my texture shots:


----------



## dubletke

7/10 looks good but the multiple layers are distracting. good work


----------



## By-Tor

8/10 nice shot, but I think it would look a little better with that bright postion of the sky cropped out.

I took this tonight of my grandson playing his DS game system and the only light in the room is coming from his DS.

5D & 50mm 1.4
1/30
f/1.4
ISO 3200


----------



## Funcrazy1

You can tell he is really into it 9/10


----------



## oliverw92

I like the light seeming to eminate from behind the building, 8/10


----------



## Funcrazy1

Awesome like the sparks in the air 9/10


----------



## GanjaSMK

Looks so soft you could make pillows out of it! 8.5/10 ~ just a touch dark!

The Backyard Buddha ~


----------



## dubletke

He looks huge in that picture. 8/10.


----------



## Ryan747

4/10


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

7/10








7.62x54R Russian surplus ammo, taken with Canon Powershot A560 P&S POS


----------



## riko99

Not a bad shot for a P&S I would say *8/10* as there is noise in the picture Interesting subject though


----------



## Boyboyd

I like it, the shape of the lightning draws the eye over the city. 9/10

Unfortunately i don't have anything to contribute at the moment.


----------



## Intel Smile




----------



## airplaneman

10/10 - Love the DOF (I think that's what it's called..) and the shot overall looks nice. I'm new at this though...

Anyways, I took this with a P&S. I made it as a wallpaper so it does have some touching up in Photoshop (obviously the writing was edited in) but I don't have the un-edited version anymore, sorry!


----------



## GanjaSMK

8.2/10, background could have been more associative in color, would have like more reflection(IMO)! Great edit, makes a wicked background!

Aunt&Uncle's Pooch


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


8.2/10, background could have been more associative in color, would have like more reflection(IMO)! Great edit, makes a wicked background!


Thanks! I would have liked a different colour background, but that is the colour of my wall so I didn't have much to choose from lol.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Thanks! I would have liked a different colour background, but that is the colour of my wall so I didn't have much to choose from lol.

I figured as much about the wall. Still a great photo!


----------



## Ryan747

7/10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


----------



## GanjaSMK

Good color excellent detail, not so great subject and odd focus for my taste. 6/10

Roaming Coyote


----------



## By-Tor

6/10 I think a tighter crop would help it..

Tonights Full Moon Boogie (Jeff Beck)

7D & 70-200mm 2.8 IS


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 good detail on the moon.


----------



## GanjaSMK

9.5/10 Excellent DOF, fantastic greys, very nicely composed. Very, very, well done.

Tree abuse ~ can you see the focal point?!


----------



## beldecca

7/10 - interesting, but it looses me. 
The lack of focus at the bottom of frame is a little distracting (although I can imagine it might be intentional).










(750mm [in 35mm ff] - f/8 - 1/60th - 200 ASA)
Can we get in the habit of sharing exposure -> helps others know what to do / things to try.


----------



## Sunrex

6/10 - While the photo had potential the lack of colors and detail troubles me. It almost seems artificial. Still a good shot though.










What do you think about the picture quality? Is it ok? I took it with a Point and Shoot camera


----------



## Ryan747

7/10 the picture quality isnt bad at all its not like a pro shot but for a point and shoot its good. And the shot is interesting.


----------



## Intel Smile

7.5-8/10 overall nice picture- perfect control on exposure and everything, but the buildings should be straightened out (not at a very slight angle- easily fixable in PS) and perhaps needs a more interesting subject


----------



## mz-n10

9/10 looks like a product shot lost 1 point for the dust and the reflection on the ring.










random snap today of a bunny on my "lawn", taken with a 20+ year old lens.


----------



## |mando|

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mz-n10*


random snap today of a bunny on my "lawn", taken with a 20+ year old lens.


Bunny! 8/10 I like the clarity and DOF of the bunny, but for some reason, the photo makes me want to tilt my head a bit.

















We have some dead sunflowers in the backyard, and they've been shaped by the rain in the sun for the past year.


----------



## Boyboyd

Love the really dark blue, and shooting a dead flower makes a nice change from the regular living flower bokeh. 8/10


----------



## Shane1244

9/10 Very clear and sharp!

The keyboard of my new Gateway NV5909H. Taken with a Canon PowerShot A590IS.


----------



## kurt1288

Ah, 10/10. I've looked for something to say about it, but I can't really find anything. I like the keys of the keyboard.

I always like taking pictures. But all I have is a old(er) P&S. So I do what I can. This is a slightly older pic, taken through a window while I was travelling on the train. It's somewhere around Michigan or Illinois I think.


----------



## porschedrifter

5/10 not bad for a p&s but needs fade reduction in post


----------



## turbonerds

hi


----------



## cgg123321

porschedrifter: 7/10, Helmet looks good with the car


----------



## Ryan747

7/10 good shots but the leaf on the bottom left is quite distracting.


----------



## GanjaSMK

5/10 - Interesting subject but the blown out cloud really takes away from the entire shot.

Already put up but no input:


----------



## woodpigeon4

9/10 - great shot


----------



## mz-n10

6/10....photo just doenst work for me and theres a fly on the table.










focus is a bit behind the eyes....i wish i had tilting screen and LV on the a900...


----------



## woodpigeon4

6/10 - lots of potential there and great composition, but the nose is just too out of focus to make it a good shot.
Totally accidental shot I took whilst trying to take a photo of a bird.


----------



## kurt1288

6/10. To me there's too much empty space at the top and the focus is off (which you acknowledged). Bonus points for the subject matter though







. I like how he/she looks, as if it has not a care in the world.

Darn it, you beat me to the pig. But for mz-n10, the comment still stands.
I'm torn on that picture. I like the colors, but don't like the randomness and lack of subject. A little too artsy for my taste. 5/10. But that's what art is, no? Subjective.

Also, cgg123321, I really like that toucan picture.

I know it's a little cliche, but hey:









All these nice pics make me cry a little inside, that I don't have a good camera.


----------



## GanjaSMK

7.7/10 Composition could have been better and for some reason it seems like it's just very slightly tilted and not straight (higher on left than right side)? It's not cliche (btw), it's God bless the men and women fighting for America ~ that's what it is! Good photo!

My Backyard Buddha again ~


----------



## Couch Potato

7/10


----------



## GanjaSMK

7.3/10 Great subjects but really harsh lighting. Diffuse, diffuse! Good color too even in that direct light.

Carson Valley / Eastern Sierra's (Sadly, not nearly what I was aiming to get but it turned out somewhat ok







)


----------



## mrfajita

7/10, not bad I love pano's.

First shot I ever took with my new SLR, just got it today and I love it.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*


7/10, not bad I love pano's. 
.....


You're generous thanks, LOL







!!! I would have given myself a 5/10!


----------



## By-Tor

6/10 I love shots like this, but the shadow in the bottom right corner does the shot no justice.

7D & 85mm 1.8


----------



## mortimersnerd

9/10 I really like the colors.

From a concert I shot. They had cars in the background :/


----------



## iandroo888

sux for the background. i think i woulda preferred it to be a little more zoomed out. 7/10 seem like there were a lot more instruments than the keyboard and the cello. unless these were the only performers at the time =3 lol iunoe. id say 7/10










London Bridge @ Lake Havasu, AZ [Taken 06/27/10] xD did a quick trip down there with family yesterday. was tryin to get what i could with what i had. hope its not too bad. maybe i should of just left it unedited =3 looks like i took this picture during sunset or something lol =3


----------



## Unstableiser

9/10: Could have done with some hot bikini birds.


----------



## mrfajita

Cool shot, like the blue. 8/10

This one got weird in post, all three lights are supposed to be the same brightness


----------



## Frankie

7/10 its a nice random pic but abit boring in some ways because theres nothing much surrounding it, the lighting looks good also. I wish my solar garden lights were that bright lol


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frankie*


7/10 its a nice random pic but abit boring in some ways because theres nothing much surrounding it, the lighting looks good also. I wish my solar garden lights were that bright lol











7/10. Needs more post processing to bring it up to an 8.

I know this is of a boring flower but it had just rained really heavily and i thought it looked kinda interesting.


----------



## porschedrifter

6/10 Boring flower







but the water is cool


----------



## GanjaSMK

7.8/10 - Great scene, great color, lacking a bit in composition and detail. 9/10 if you crop it better!









HDR Image ~ Bit of noise but overall I like the HDR color/depth ~ Carson River

(I think I submitted another version of this before but had no rating/input!)


----------



## xlastshotx

^8/10 I like it

Snapshot of my friend while she was drawing


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 nice photo, the color's are very soft looking i like that. Only thing that bugs me is the glowing dot on the top of the pen.

This is a Real polar bear.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


8/10 nice photo, the color's are very soft looking i like that. Only thing that bugs me is the glowing dot on the top of the pen.


Thanks, I think your rite about the dot its a bit distracting. Time to remove it


----------



## Funcrazy1

@ RYan 9/10 I like the nice cool blue lighting on him great subject! 







Forgot to put a hood on it







but yea


----------



## GanjaSMK

5/10







Not sure what the subject was? Up two ^^ @ polar bear, VERY nice Ryan ~ Reminds me of the Golden Compass movie a little bit. Excellent photo!

President Teddy Bear ~ Giving his inaugural speech?


----------



## Fantasysage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


5/10







Not sure what the subject was? Up two ^^ @ polar bear, VERY nice Ryan ~ Reminds me of the Golden Compass movie a little bit. Excellent photo!

President Teddy Bear ~ Giving his inaugural speech?










3/10. Lighting is fine but the color is terrible.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantasysage*


3/10. Lighting is fine but the color is terrible.


ROFL. That's the color of the little ceramic bear? In sunlight from a sliding glass door 28' away? LOL ok!?


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


ROFL. That's the color of the little ceramic bear? In sunlight from a sliding glass door 28' away? LOL ok!?


i dont think its a 3/10 but the color is a bit warm imo.


----------



## Eek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantasysage*


3/10. Lighting is fine but the color is terrible.











Sky is overexposed. There are distortions in the photo, not liking the composition either. 4/10


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantasysage*


3/10. Lighting is fine but the color is terrible.











4/10 you really need to fix the dust spots.!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eek*


Sky is overexposed. There are distortions in the photo, not liking the composition either. 4/10











9/10


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


ROFL. That's the color of the little ceramic bear? In sunlight from a sliding glass door 28' away? LOL ok!?


Peoples opinions are just opinions and you can take them however you like. That being said don't attack someone because you're unhappy with their rating on your shot.

Ryan lovely detail and framing, I just find the background and right half of his/hers body overexposed. 8/10

Taken with a D40 @ ISO 800 (Doesn't handle ISO very well)


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 because of the fact @ 800 ISO it's still good looking. Having the d40 also, i know how bad the ISO's are. Good job on the shot.


----------



## BlankThis

Thanks Ryan! I recently sold my D40 and I'm going to be using the money to invest in a D90, a 50mm 1.8 and a new 35mm 1.8 (Mine had a bad incident







). Should have it within a couple weeks.

I love the water and the roughness of the rock. I think you would benefit from cropping out above the railing because I find the cars take away from the shot. 8.5/10


----------



## GanjaSMK

I see where you have your subject and the focus is good but I think you could benefit from better composition and picked a better backdrop ~ get low and look higher! 6.7/10

Firkin & Fox Carson City ~ Food isn't so hot but the building is! Anyone FIRKIN hungry? Forgive the slight slope...


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlankThis* 
Thanks Ryan! I recently sold my D40 and I'm going to be using the money to invest in a D90, a 50mm 1.8 and a new 35mm 1.8 (Mine had a bad incident







). Should have it within a couple weeks.

I love the water and the roughness of the rock. I think you would benefit from cropping out above the railing because I find the cars take away from the shot. 8.5/10










i dont get what you are focused on...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
I see where you have your subject and the focus is good but I think you could benefit from better composition and picked a better backdrop ~ get low and look higher! 6.7/10

Firkin & Fox Carson City ~ Food isn't so hot but the building is! Anyone FIRKIN hungry? Forgive the slight slope...


















8/10 love night shots, but wish it "hotel" was centered in the frame.










on top of a hill in SF with a 70-210/4.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:

but wish it "hotel" was centered in the frame.
I would have liked it centered too, but you (and I also) definitely wouldn't have liked the rest of that left side in the photo! Forced to keep it out of the shot ~ no lights and it was a partially different building. Stupid creative builders.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mz-n10*


on top of a hill in SF with a 70-210/4.


I think if you had a little less sky, and put the bridge more into the mail focal point, It'd be a 10. But 9/10.









My new puppy, Bella. Shot with a Canon PowerShot AS590 IS


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


I would have liked it centered too, but you (and I also) definitely wouldn't have liked the rest of that left side in the photo! Forced to keep it out of the shot ~ no lights and it was a partially different building. Stupid creative builders.


nothing a little cropping couldnt fix


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Cool thread lot of nice photos. I'm a noob but I'll give it a shot.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
I think if you had a little less sky, and put the bridge more into the mail focal point, It'd be a 10. But 9/10.









My new puppy, Bella. Shot with a Canon PowerShot AS590 IS










^ 7/10 Nice crisp shot. Really picked up her(?) intensity at whatever has her attention. The sun spots on the dog seem a little too bright.

Taken with P&S Fuji Finepix A345


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

9/10, love where you snuck in your signature.
I'll say again before I post I am still stuck with a cheap P&S, no name thing. Next few are kind of grainy, but there's only so much you can do without any manual settings of any kind.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## xHassassin

Hmm, love the colors but shot looks cluttered.

7/10










On a side note, could everyone at least resize their photos to like < 1200px width before submitting? I know OCN automatically resizes it for viewing but it still makes it longer to load than a smaller pic.


----------



## alexisd

My first post in this section.
Nikon s6000,im a noob in this hobby,any tips or guides to take better pics welcome.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Once you rate the guy above you, you'll have got it. I'd say 6/10.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Same cam as before if you can believe it.


----------



## GanjaSMK

9.2/10 interesting angle, good focus. Edited colors or as shot? Nasty chunk of wing gone, no one he's holding on for dear life!









The brightest full moon in 2009 with a P&S 8-second shutter, F/2.8 ~ (grainy as hell I know!) That's the road to Kingsbury Grade - leading to Lake Tahoe, Carson Valley, Eastern Sierras. It was very cold.....


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I like the framing, but like a lot of my pics, it's grainy - 7/10. And my previous one was tweaked in Gimp.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## razr m3




----------



## Unstableiser

"Look at this delicious food, don't look at the photo as a whole, look at the food, don't look at the colours or the composition... look at the food... mmmmm delicious food!"


----------



## gonX

Gotta give it a 5/10. Colors look bland, picture is blurry and generally looks cheap. Background is distracting. Interesting object, however.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Agree, 5/10.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

EDIT - people, please follow the thread rules. I've had 2 photos in the last 2 pages go unrated, as well as another guy's.


----------



## adizz




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

?/10 for not rating the photo above you.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## !Lester!

10/10, <3 froggy!!


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *!Lester!*


10/10, <3 froggy!!











I suspect some trickery there so just 8/10.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

^10/10 Just perfect

Nikon P90


----------



## By-Tor

8/10 Love the DOF of this shot..

Tigers at the Zoo..


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *By-Tor*


8/10 Love the DOF of this shot..

Tigers at the Zoo..










Not a big flower person, 7.5/10


----------



## woodpigeon4

6/10 - I'd have taken it at a slightly different angle, and the colours aren't that great, although a bit of photoshopping could fix that.


----------



## rancor

8/10 I love the motion of the grass and the contrast on it but it is almost a little to plain.


----------



## woodpigeon4

7/10 - bit overexposed but a funny shot.


----------



## Ryan747

6/10


----------



## riko99

I'll give it a 8/10 not a big fan of the picture.










Another flower macro.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


Peoples opinions are just opinions and you can take them however you like. That being said don't attack someone because you're unhappy with their rating on your shot.


It hardly an attack.... it was astonishment. The same can be said about people who read things and think they mean something else.


----------



## GanjaSMK

@riko99 8.8/10 Wonderful violet hues and great isolation! I like it a lot, very nice.

Chipmunk @ Burnside Lake in the Eastern Sierras (Hope Valley, California).


----------



## 2qwik2katch

8/10 but the shadows kind of distract me a bit.


----------



## woodpigeon4

10/10 can't fault it.


----------



## mortimersnerd

8/10 - Nice shot and colors but the horizon is off level and distracting.

Fireworks from last night. I was about 100m from where they were setting them off. Had some issues with the reports shaking the camera (on the tripod) so a lot of them didn't turn out the best.


----------



## woodpigeon4

Much better than my firework shots - 9/10


----------



## cgg123321

7/10I like the gradient of the sky.


----------



## GanjaSMK

9.5/10 ~ I really like the intense blue, really like the composition, don't think you could have done much better with that. Nice photo!

Spider web after morning dew in the Redwoods, Redwood Forest, California Coast ~ 2009


----------



## woodpigeon4

7/10 - bit grainy and personally I'd have taken it standing more over to the right. They're hard to capture though so well done.


----------



## Dorkseid

7/10...off-centering is somewhat distracting.


----------



## GanjaSMK

7/10, Exposure is good for the foliage, but I'm not sure what your focus was on, unless it was the river/creek.

Northern California Coast near Redwood Forest


----------



## woodpigeon4

7/10 - bit overexposed, could be easily fixed in photoshop which would make it 9/10


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *woodpigeon4*


7/10 - bit overexposed, could be easily fixed in photoshop which would make it 9/10



I'm curious as to what you see as overexposed? (besides the sky) Let me know!


----------



## woodpigeon4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


I'm curious as to what you see as overexposed? (besides the sky) Let me know!


The sky mainly







The shot is all a bit overexposed, but the sky is the main issue for me, a nice deep blue sky would really have made the shot.
I did a quick bit of photoshopping for you - this is kind of what I mean, although I haven't managed to fix the sky.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Wow I don't know if it's my monitor or what but.. that's really dark?!







I would have definitely loved to have a darker/more blue sky. The original shot is different, I may come back to it later.







I wish I had money for a nice S-PVA / IPS monitor. Thanks for the input!


----------



## woodpigeon4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


Wow I don't know if it's my monitor or what but.. that's really dark?!







I would have definitely loved to have a darker/more blue sky. The original shot is different, I may come back to it later.







I wish I had money for a nice S-PVA / IPS monitor. Thanks for the input!


No problem, it is slightly too dark but that's because I didn't have a lot of time to mess with it. I did it on an RGB LED laptop screen so I might be seeing it as brighter than it is.


----------



## mortimersnerd




----------



## Ryan747

9.5/10 love it colors are great.


----------



## Lu(ky

9.0/10 I love the rustic look of this picture.


----------



## cgg123321

8.5/10 Excellent shot. Would be a bit better if you shot it with a slightly larger f stop to grab a bit more detail, and shift the flower to the right (rule of thirds).

My own advice somewhat applies to mine too







:


----------



## Boyboyd

I love it 9/10. It seems you've followed the rule of thirds, so i don't know what your comment was about, lol.

E: I'd just like to point out. That sky is straight out of the camera. I love polarizing filters. But if you read the camera thread, you'll know it's stuck on now







lol


----------



## Ryan747

8.5/10


----------



## Eek

Love the slight motion blur on the head. Give the image the "motion" and energy yet fast enough shutter speed to freeze the water droplets. But the shot is slightly underexposed, and composition is off. Cutting the beak off at the top ruins the shot to be honest.

6/10


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cgg123321*


8.5/10 Excellent shot. Would be a bit better if you shot it with a slightly larger f stop to grab a bit more detail, and shift the flower to the right (rule of thirds).

My own advice somewhat applies to mine too







:


Number one object is moving way faster then your sitting on a branch!
I shot this hand held no tripod in back yard. I should have explained it more. And last I have a full size picture here if you would like to see it ----> HERE


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eek*












9/10 Love the vibrancy of it.


----------



## By-Tor

8.5/10 lovely cloud shot...


----------



## woodpigeon4

9/10 - shame about the bird crap on the perch.
Phone shot in the dark with no flash, be kind


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

7/10 candle?

something random....


----------



## GanjaSMK

7/10 ~ Your focus fell just short of the apple! Less that was intended?


----------



## theblah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


7/10 ~ Your focus fell just short of the apple! Less that was intended?



















8/10.
Love the truck.


----------



## gonX

7/10 - beautiful shot, but when doing panoramas like that you REALLY need to crop it (or use content-aware filtering!







)


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

@ GanjaSMK - yea. macro shot









@ theblah - love the scenery. though it could use some content-aware fill as suggested by gonX. for that person too. 8/10


----------



## Ryan747

2/10 really nothing about it excites me, its a tad crocked. sorry


----------



## xlastshotx

^Pretty cool 7/10

Just bought a new phone today, the new Samsung Galaxy S Vibrant. Took some product shots of it. Im pretty happy with it


----------



## Ryan747

8.5/10 for both, they look great.

The Historical Memphis Belle.


----------



## Boyboyd

9/10. Everything's good. Good focus, good sharpness, great angle. Just the right amount of motion blur on the propellers, and it's shot against a lovely sky. It's only a 9/10 because i don't believe in 10/10s.


----------



## Ryan747

7/10, its a good shot but i think it needs color to give it the wow factor


----------



## sbao26975

7/10, nice plane! I like the other shot better though.


----------



## Metal425

Quick shot of my dog.


----------



## detroitpc313

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metal425*


quick shot of my dog.




0/10
jk 10/10


----------



## C_Matrix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbao26975* 



Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!
















9/10


----------



## m1ntmajei

6/10, in my opinion it would be much better if it had a primary focus, it doesn't look easy to take a photograph there though, it's lovely.


----------



## Oscuro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamiem1nt*


6/10, in my opinion it would be much better if it had a primary focus, it doesn't look easy to take a photograph there though, it's lovely.


8/10 - Well laid out, lighting used well, and punchy colours.


----------



## chatch15117

10/10










5 year old camera







. 5MP HP photosmart










Blackberry 1.3MP camera


















Same HP










Same here


----------



## GanjaSMK

^^ Where is that lake?

*EDIT:* Very cool scenery, looked like some of the 700+ lakes up Mammoth/Bishop Eastern Sierra's in California. Thanks for info ~


----------



## chatch15117

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=e...27874&t=h&z=16

np. I fixed my last post and hid the gigantic images in spoiler tags


----------



## mahtareika




----------



## Metal425

7/10.

Would be a lot better if the quality was better and there was some "pop" to it.

Lake Tahoe 2010


----------



## mr soft

Nice shot 8 / 10

Royal palace gardens in Marrakesh


----------



## Kris88

6/10


----------



## C_Matrix

2/5


----------



## lonnie5000

4/10. Sky is overexposed. Background out of focus. And I'm not feeling the composition.









Here's a macro shot of some condensation on a bottle of water. I altered the color and adjusted the contrast somewhat.


----------



## Matrixvibe

10/10 loving the condensation!

please ignore the branch on the bottom left...







lol


----------



## SUPER PISSED

I rate both the previous two pictures ten out of tens.

Very nice


----------



## AdvanSuper




----------



## oliverw92

I think you have over-processed it. It looks a little fake now, and the sky is way to overexposed. 7/10


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I think you have over-processed it. It looks a little fake now, and the sky is way to overexposed. 7/10



















i dont jack about photo-graphy but it look awesome from an "end user" stand point


----------



## AdvanSuper

Cookie Monster gets a 10/10










Over processing was the whole point







. I don't normally do those things.


----------



## Ryan747

4/10 the background is way over exposed and the subject is under exposed.

Here is my baby tell me how she looks:


----------



## BlankThis

Nice shot







8.5/10










Taken from the London Eye


----------



## oliverw92

From an artsy kind of view it is nice, but there is nothing to focus on







So it would get a 5 really.


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
From an artsy kind of view it is nice, but there is nothing to focus on







So it would get a 5 really.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bokeh


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah i know what bokeh is, but there is no 'focal point' (differing to something in focus) in the image - there isn't a point in the image that the eye can end up on


----------



## mrfajita

Oliverw92, cool shot, I liked the other one better, 7/10


----------



## AdvanSuper

8/10


----------



## mahtareika

My mouth is watering! 9/10


----------



## AdvanSuper

Nice! 10/10

You might like this although it's pretty over exposed (First time doing rolling shots)


----------



## NickOulton

8.5/10
A bit over exposed and the cut off back end. Other than that good shot.










taken from my facebook. colours are a bit off.

EDIT: replaced URL with flickr URL


----------



## AdvanSuper

9/10 Are you using a lens filter/shooting through a window or something? The picture looks cloudy for some reason.


----------



## NickOulton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


9/10 Are you using a lens filter/shooting through a window or something? The picture looks cloudy for some reason.











It was really hazy out.


----------



## oliverw92

Advansuper i really like that one, 9/10


----------



## riko99

I don't know why even with the front becoming distracting I do like the shot so I'll give it an 8/10

First attempt at a panoramic shot... only 3 shots and couldn't upload at full resolution










Think i Might invest in a Flickr pro account soon.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *riko99*


I don't know why even with the front becoming distracting I do like the shot so I'll give it an 8/10

First attempt at a panoramic shot... only 3 shots and couldn't upload at full resolution

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4120/4818048267_3660b1cc9c_b.jpg[IMG]

Think i Might invest in a Flickr pro account soon.

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
8/10 for not full resolution [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/tongue.gif
The pro account is worth it if you take a good amount of pictures


----------



## Ryan747

7/10 pretty funny


----------



## BlankThis

9/10 Lovely colours







What lens are you using for the airshow shots?

An old one on my D40,


----------



## AdvanSuper

10/10 The picture looks great


----------



## tweaker123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlankThis* 









that is beautiful







10/10


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper* 
10/10 The picture looks great










7/10 peeking car on the left and imo boring carshow composure

since theres so many car guys here, one from hellaflush 3.0 last year


----------



## Boyboyd

6/10

It's alright, but not as good as it could have been. The focus is out on the very middle of the wheel, however it's dead sharp on the people's reflection on the bonnet.

The angle isn't to my taste, but you've used it to quite good effect to get a lot of detail into the frame.


----------



## Matt42

8/10

A lot of empty space in the sky around the big cloud, but still a great shot.


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


6/10

It's alright, but not as good as it could have been. The focus is out on the very middle of the wheel, however it's dead sharp on the people's reflection on the bonnet.

The angle isn't to my taste, but you've used it to quite good effect to get a lot of detail into the frame.


to tell you truth the emphasize isnt suppose to be on the rim, its suppose to be on the tagged front bumper + atmosphere. i think a bit of post vignetting + crop would have emphasized it a bit more.


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blankthis*


9/10 lovely colours







what lens are you using for the airshow shots?


70-300 vr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matt42*


8/10

a lot of empty space in the sky around the big cloud, but still a great shot.











4/10


----------



## oliverw92

It doesn't seem to be entirely in focus, so 6/10, it could also do with a bit more 'pop'


----------



## Matt42

9/10. Awesome looking clouds.


----------



## By-Tor

9.5/10 love it...

5D & 50mm 1.4


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 very pretty

view in large.


----------



## Matt42

8/10


----------



## C_Matrix

5/5 great composition and framing


----------



## Boyboyd

7/10

Technically speaking, it's a good image. Colours are good and everything is sharp. But it doesn't have much feel to it.


----------



## Matt42

9.5/10. Great picture. Perfect amount of land vs sky.


----------



## AdvanSuper

7/10

Ok this is more of a sequence instead of one picture... Was bored one day, so Optimus and Megatron wanted to throw down in a b-boy dance battle... (Yeah too much time on my hands and I was stuck in the house...)

The Showdown









Optimus throwing it down









The fans go crazy for Megatron (Optimus isn't happy)









Optimus had poor sportsmanship and got upset then put his cannon to the back of Megatron's head he then proceeded to shoot up the place and make a run with the title.









The End


----------



## SUPER PISSED

I'm not quite sure how I would rate that lol


----------



## AdvanSuper

Flame suit on?


----------



## 98uk

Taken in Dubrovnik:


----------



## oliverw92

8/10 for the straightened version, alex


----------



## mahtareika

7/10 The rear is out of focus. Great capture other than that.


----------



## theCanadian

9/10 Extremely sharp and great colors. But too much street for me.

No post processing. Film.

Minolta X-700 Manual Focus @ f/5.6 with 35mm-105mm macro lens.










And this one was edited. Had to bring the brightness and lum down as it was overexposed. Colors are largely original though.


----------



## Tockets

I love that strong copper orange!

Just took this yesterday. Stray kitten won't go away -.-










Canon t1i/18-55/4gig pny/Lightroom

Still working with a kit lense. Broke my nifty fifty that I'd have forever ;<


----------



## theCanadian

ehem?


----------



## Tockets

<.<
>.>
<.<
,_,?


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Cute kitten?







7/10










Panasonic FZ28.


----------



## theCanadian

I'll try this again.

7/10 It looks like most of the flower is inside the minimum focus distance. Or it just wasn't focused properly. Versatile camera though!

Here's my flower. It looks like the same species.


----------



## oliverw92

1st one, 7/10, I like it but there is some fuzziness on the left hand side

2nd one, 5/10 I don't really get it - nothing is particularly in focus and the photo quality is pretty low


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


2nd one, 5/10 I don't really get it - nothing is particularly in focus and the photo quality is pretty low


I'd disagree about the in focus part for sure.

9/10

Nice, can't really say anything other than the cliff is a little too dark for me.


----------



## cordawg92

Very interesting photo although I would still give it a 7/10

I am new at this, but here: I took this photo at the top of a mountain in Thailand.


----------



## theCanadian

As a full size image: 8/10
As a resize: 9/10

Last one for me for a while:


----------



## Reflux

Can't see the image above me so someone else can rate it for me.

I'm no photographer but I took a photo of my cat a while back, I like it.


----------



## theCanadian

I fixed mine. Would the next person be kind enough to rate both my photo and Reflux's. I've done my fair share of rating for the day.


----------



## Evil Mechanic

TheCanadian : 9/10 (whatever that is in the top left corner killed a perfect score)

Reflux : 7/10

This was taken on our last night in Hawaii










Ive got lots more to come so keep it goin!


----------



## Tockets

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil Mechanic*


TheCanadian : 9/10 (whatever that is in the top left corner killed a perfect score)

Reflux : 7/10

This was taken on our last night in Hawaii










Ive got lots more to come so keep it goin!



10/10 absolutely awesome shot postcard shot.

picture of my home when we moved in / were fixing the yard up.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Wow very nice, 10/10 live the way the sun light is setup.

Pic of one of my compression fittings on my video card.


----------



## Tockets

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


Wow very nice, 10/10 live the way the sun light is setup.

Pic of one of my compression fittings on my video card. 











I like this one alot because I feel like your drawn through the picture following the strong lines!

I got lucky one week when it was partly cloudy in the middle of May. Got some really amazing shots from that week.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Post up some more shots. That one looks real nice.


----------



## Evil Mechanic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


Wow very nice, 10/10 live the way the sun light is setup.

Pic of one of my compression fittings on my video card. 










9/10. pretty sweet dude!

same night as above, but earlier.


----------



## Evil Mechanic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tockets*


10/10 absolutely awesome shot postcard shot.

picture of my home when we moved in / were fixing the yard up.











Love the lighting in this one


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil Mechanic*












7.5/10 ^


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


7.5/10 ^











8/10 - IMO it would be better if the plane in the background and the trees etc were a bit more out of focus. I like all of these pictures of airplanes that you are posting though







. Got any pics of a Corsair? That is my favourite WWII plane.


----------



## samuraiweasel




----------



## Evil Mechanic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *samuraiweasel* 


6/10... its quite out of focus man. looks yummy though!


----------



## theCanadian

T6 Texan!









And I too love that particular Vought.

6/10 Camera Phone?

The pizza is in shadow (a big no-no for food), everything is a bit blurry and the front of the crust is way overexposed.

Edit: Oops.
8/10. Good shot, but rather non-enthusing for me. May be better in 100%?


----------



## Evil Mechanic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


8/10. Good shot, but rather non-enthusing for me. May be better in 100%?












pretty nice man. 9/10

This is my background. It looks amazing on a widescreen.


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


8/10 - IMO it would be better if the plane in the background and the trees etc were a bit more out of focus. I like all of these pictures of airplanes that you are posting though







. Got any pics of a Corsair? That is my favourite WWII plane.


Tons of Corsair Shots, Click "my Photography" in my sig and you will see some

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil Mechanic*












9/10 love the colors.


----------



## Evil Mechanic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


Tons of Corsair Shots, Click "my Photography" in my sig and you will see some

9/10 love the colors.











Awesome shot man! Thats a 10 in my book.

This shot was really far away and w/o a tripod so its not the clearest, but the colors are nice and the landscape is great.


----------



## oliverw92

The colours are gorgeous, shame it wasn't a clearer day! 7/10 because of that, and there also seems to be a massive blue haze to the right.


----------



## woodpigeon4

10/10 for making something boring look special.
Taken on a Dell Streak camera (







)


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

nice catch.... colors look funny (i dont now anything about photgraphy 8/10?


----------



## Ryan747

8/10


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


8/10 ]


not bad for a point and shoot









10/10 on your pic


----------



## theCanadian

Cute. Nasty looking bone though.

I don't like rating photos like this cause I know it means more to you than me... but 7/10










This one was tough to take. It was so bright outside that I had to take the shot out of focus and depend on the DoF to keep the front end of the flowers in focus. Manual focus is so fun. Was going for a 'Strip of Heaven-esk' type picture. Mission accomplished?


----------



## Evil Mechanic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*











This one was tough to take. It was so bright outside that I had to take the shot out of focus and depend on the DoF to keep the front end of the flowers in focus. Manual focus is so fun. Was going for a 'Strip of Heaven-esk' type picture. Mission accomplished?


You got some nice color out of it. I can see what you were trying to capture. 8/10


----------



## oliverw92

Really nice! It feels very light and airy which i like. The sky seems a little overexposed however. 7/10


----------



## Ryan747

7/10 definitely different, once you get past the glare in the magnifier the quality is great. I think its a neat photo.


----------



## Tockets

Loving the airplane shots. Really nice! 9/10 for sure!


----------



## Tockets

Swimming pool before I cleaned/opened it for my parents.


----------



## Evil Mechanic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tockets*


Swimming pool before I cleaned/opened it for my parents.











9/10 it makes me feel like smokin lol.

had to take this shot with my droid because i couldnt get to my nikon since it was in the belly of the plane. . Cool pic though.


----------



## By-Tor

8/10 Love the shot. You let your camera ride in cargo?

Was out for a drive and all I had with me was my 5d and 50mm 1.4 lens and was able to walk up very close to them to get these shots.


----------



## Enigma8750

I love this Thread..

Bytor.. That deer looks 3d man.. I am in Alabama so that is our State Bird.. But I never get tired of looking at our fawny friends.. 9/10




























Photos by Enigma8750 with Exilim Casio 10.1 Mega pixel Digital Camera. Editing by Picasa


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I love this Thread..

Bytor.. That deer looks 3d man.. I am in Alabama so that is our State Bird.. But I never get tired of looking at our fawny friends.. 9/10

Thanks Mate... Thats the full frame goodness...


----------



## Enigma8750

How do you rate my little Sunrise on St George Island..


----------



## By-Tor

9.5/10 Love the second one...


----------



## Enigma8750

I really love this Thread.. The pictures look so National Geographic quality.. Very nice and very interesting as well.. I have to pull my way away from the pages because I am so curious as to what is next. OP.. I will get my little Friend to salute all of the fine work on this page.


----------



## By-Tor

She's a 10/10.... I'm saluting her right now. You just can't see from where your sitting...

Same deer as before with a buddy...


----------



## theCanadian

6/10. Now. My turn to not be fair and use a personal shot.


----------



## Tockets

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


6/10. Now. My turn to not be fair and use a personal shot.











I really love the colors and lightning in this shot. You look glowing in it in contrast to the water. 10/10.

Yah that I was probably toked up when I took 90% of my pictures Evil!

PS. That Deer shot really does look 3D


----------



## woodpigeon4

8/10 - bit overexposed on the far left.


----------



## Evil Mechanic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *woodpigeon4*


8/10 - bit overexposed on the far left.










8/10 - great shot! where was that taken?


----------



## woodpigeon4

Thanks, it was taken on the south Wales coast.
9/10 for your one, great shot


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tockets*


I really love the colors and lightning in this shot. You look glowing in it in contrast to the water. 10/10.


Nah. I'm just that white.









I don't have another one to post right now so...


----------



## Tockets

Friend of the familys 100 year old barn. Her grand parents were born there I believe.


----------



## By-Tor

6/10.. The white balance looks off and you have a glare spot on the left lower side. I love old buildings..

Great Blue Heron


----------



## woodpigeon4

8/10 - nice photo, seems slightly out of focus at the top of the heron's head.
Posting mine again because I didn't get rated


----------



## mahtareika

10/10.... Great shot. I have a few Blue Heron shots, but, this is a great one.


----------



## mahtareika

Quote:



Originally Posted by *woodpigeon4*


8/10 - nice photo, seems slightly out of focus at the top of the heron's head.
Posting mine again because I didn't get rated










7/10 The focus is on the sand in front of the riders and the riders are slightly out of focus.


----------



## theCanadian

That plant is very realistically captured. 9/10

3 levels of compression did not serve this picture well. Here it is after one re-size and two compressions. I <3 maple trees.


----------



## Tockets

Quote:



Originally Posted by *By-Tor*


6/10.. The white balance looks off and you have a glare spot on the left lower side. I love old buildings..



My attempt at making it look warm. Yah, I really need a lens hood.


----------



## Imrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
That plant is very realistically captured. 9/10

3 levels of compression did not serve this picture well. Here it is after one re-size and two compressions. I <3 maple trees.

7/10. Its a little over exposed, but its definitely a difficult shot

This is one of my better ones, D40 kit lens. Wish the focus was a little better on the subject flower.


----------



## Evil Mechanic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Imrac* 
7/10. Its a little over exposed, but its definitely a difficult shot

This is one of my better ones, D40 kit lens. Wish the focus was a little better on the subject flower.









Nice colors. 7/10

Taken after the big snow this past winter.


----------



## Imrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evil Mechanic* 
Nice colors. 7/10

Taken after the big snow this past winter.










8/10, How can you go wrong with dogs!

Anyone longboard?


----------



## mahtareika

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Imrac* 
8/10, How can you go wrong with dogs!

Anyone longboard?

















9/10 nice. What lens are you using?

This is my dog sniffing some steaks on the bbq.


----------



## Reflux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mahtareika* 
9/10 nice. What lens are you using?

This is my dog sniffing some steaks on the bbq.










Hah, that's excellent, but looks like your hand was shaking a little when you capped that, 8/10










My cats prey lying on the ground beside her, seems to be focused on Mums flowers as opposed to the cat, I like it nonetheless.


----------



## Imrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mahtareika* 
9/10 nice. What lens are you using?

This is my dog sniffing some steaks on the bbq.

Just using the kit lens with the nokon d40


----------



## Tockets

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evil Mechanic* 
Nice colors. 7/10

Taken after the big snow this past winter.











I absolutely love this!


----------



## woodpigeon4

Me too- 10/10








Photo of the construction of the 2010 Olympic Park taken on my phone whilst I was driving on the North Circular. Not the best photo I know, but thought you guys might be interested.


----------



## Tockets




----------



## Foxrun

8/10 Seems to have some sort of color hue to it

Took this in charlestown boston


----------



## Tockets

I love the color of that brick in that shot. 9/10


----------



## xHassassin

Post a picture Tocketsssssss










@Foxrun

Picture looks really soft, and there's no real subject. Everything looks cluttered, and the sky is blown out, but I can't blame you for that one since it's just part of owning a digital camera.

6/10

Not really the clean look you'd want in product photography, but I really like the look of this lens photo for some reason.










Blatant self advertising: Selling that in marketplace for $350.


----------



## Tockets

Hey xHass, Okay here's one of my bedroom window. I wasn't sure if I was flooding the thread or anything.










and here's one of the flowers I've been watering.


----------



## Foxrun

Great pictures the flowers look awesome 8/10


----------



## Foxrun

By digital do you mean dslr?


----------



## WIGILOCO

Nice bug, nice picture.







7/10


----------



## Stridarn

8/10, like the mask


----------



## theCanadian

8/10

Very narrow DoF

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lonelyb...03381/sizes/l/


----------



## FilluX

^ Looks badass, 8/10

Here is my favourite photo i took a couple of years ago when there was a thunderstorm in Helsinki.


----------



## freddy-b

sic! 10/10!

i took this one with my Nikon D80... i think it looks awsome!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/5261582...86209/#preview

i donno if the link works.. but i cant upload a pic.. it gives me an error...


----------



## FilluX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freddy-b*


sic! 10/10!


Thanks mate!


----------



## oliverw92

Previous person hasn't actually put a pic there.


----------



## freddy-b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Previous person hasn't actually put a pic there.











nice 10/10!

20:00 in Portugal! beach...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/5261582...86209/#preview


----------



## WIGILOCO

That 20:00 pic, I'll give a 5/10. Composing could be better, and flash did fire?










Here's pic of my friend


----------



## freddy-b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO*


That 20:00 pic, I'll give a 5/10. Composing could be better, and flash did fire?










Here's pic of my friend










 nah.. flash didnt fire...


----------



## theCanadian

Mullet.









6/10


----------



## riko99

Nice capture of the rain falling, Personally the Vignette adds seperation to the picture but I don't know if I like it. 7/10


----------



## theCanadian

There is no vignette. It looks it, but it's just an effect of the film.

Edit: Allow me to rephrase. The vignette was not applied as a post processing step. It is likely a natural vignette. That is, it is the result of the way the light entered the lens. From what I read, natural vignettes are quite uncommon for telephoto lenses, which is what I was shooting with. I anticipate that this particular vignette is the result of shooting through a double pane of glass.


----------



## WIGILOCO

Hmm a chair. I'd give a 6/10.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO*


Hmm a chair. I'd give a 6/10.











Hmm a spray can. I'd give a 6/10.

Sorry, I just find it ironic that you comment that it's a chair, give it a 6 and then post your own picture of different item photographed to be the focal point of the image too.


----------



## Tockets

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Previous person hasn't actually put a pic there.











Perhaps my thread favorite so far.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Hmm a spray can. I'd give a 6/10.

Sorry, I just find it ironic that you comment that it's a chair, give it a 6 and then post your own picture of different item photographed to be the focal point of the image too.


I quit posting pics because I think people's perception on photography is off the charts in some considerations.







I know what you mean.

*EDIT:* T_he photograph (might I add) of the chair, quite demonstrates the long-gone, the once-bygone-era, the still-here-but-old-and-told style, great lighting (ever so slightly over exposed on the very edge of the chair/cushion), and well placed along with subsequent falling apart surrounding background imagery. Very nicely done, if someone understands the context of the photograph. It might not have been intended that way, but it sure shows it.







_


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Hey 3 posts and no pics, get with the program here.









@ WIGILOCO

6/10 Focus is nice and sharp on your subject which I like but it just seems to be lacking. I would have focused on the canal and tried to keep the blown out sky out of the pic. That's just me though and not worth the 2 cents you paid for.


----------



## Boyboyd

I'd give it 8/10. Sunsets are usually more orange but I like the breaking wave you've captured.


----------



## oliverw92

Boyd i like how it isn't central, however i think you have it on the wrong side - what you have done is create a space with absolutely nothing in it. I don't know the room, but it looks like on the other side of the ball there would have been more reflections, so it would of worked better having the space over that side. 9/10 though, i love it!


----------



## Boyboyd

Thanks. I'll be honest, that was just me messing about. I was supposed to be photographing a club in Leeds we've just refurbished and I took that. The ISO was set to 1600 too so the original is quite noisy.


----------



## groundzero9

I'd give it a 8/10. I like the idea but that really bright glare is annoying.


----------



## oliverw92

That bokeh is gorgeous! What lens? My only crit? nose isn't in focus. Doggeh is funny







9/10 because of the nose focus.


----------



## Tockets

Hey guys, this one doesn't have to be rated but I thought I'd share cause its a rather amusing picture I took of my girl cat Charlie mid yawn.


----------



## Evil Mechanic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tockets* 
Hey guys, this one doesn't have to be rated but I thought I'd share cause its a rather amusing picture I took of my girl cat Charlie mid yawn.










Great picture dude! A+


----------



## Evil Mechanic




----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
That bokeh is gorgeous! What lens? My only crit? nose isn't in focus. Doggeh is funny







9/10 because of the nose focus.

50mm f/1.8. Thanks for the compliment


----------



## poroboszcz

@Evil Mechanic

Nice spider, but the focus should be on its head rather than legs and the photo lacks some color/contrast. Just seems a bit dull. 6.5/10










Done with a cheap compact, but I quite like how it went out.


----------



## Tockets

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evil Mechanic* 









This is a cool picture for sure but things with that many legs creep me out ,_,


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poroboszcz* 
@Evil Mechanic

Nice spider, but the focus should be on its head rather than legs and the photo lacks some color/contrast. Just seems a bit dull. 6.5/10










Done with a cheap compact, but I quite like how it went out.

Really cool, its hard to get good shots like that with a point-shoot, 9/10.


----------



## Evil Mechanic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poroboszcz* 
@Evil Mechanic

Nice spider, but the focus should be on its head rather than legs and the photo lacks some color/contrast. Just seems a bit dull. 6.5/10

Its a Crab, not a spider. Thats what made the pic special.


----------



## Evil Mechanic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tockets* 
This is a cool picture for sure but things with that many legs creep me out ,_,

Thanks dude. Im ok with crabs, but insects with that many legs creep me out.


----------



## Evil Mechanic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrfajita* 
Really cool, its hard to get good shots like that with a point-shoot, 9/10.









Thats a nice photo mr. fajita! 9/10


----------



## Ryan747

8/10


----------



## slngsht

9/10 - that horizon is perfectly even and the whitecaps are very clear making the overall feel genuine.

Taken with a Powershot SD750

Photobucket resized it.


----------



## xlastshotx

8/10 I like it


----------



## Ryan747

10/10, that is only the second 10 i have given out, so that should say a lot about your photo.


----------



## iandroo888

8/10

seems kind of dark but i like it. u can see the burner flame too !

here are 4 pictures i took from the recent photowalk. i really like these 4. first picture is what i submitted to the photowalk as well.





































sorry for posting multiple pictures but i wanted to see what people thought.


----------



## woodpigeon4

1) 8/10 - nice colours
2) 7/10 - quite good, not mad about the subject or lighting though
3) 9/10 - very well composed
4) 8/10 - good as well, just not as good as number 3


----------



## Fantasysage

Not to be a prick but 3/10

Exposure is all wrong, composition/cropping could be a lot better. No detail in the subject.

Here is a pic I took of some tourists in NYC:


----------



## Anish

8/10 i like it how the subject is in focus but if the distortion towards the bottom of the image was removed in some way it would make it a really good image









btw, what lens were you using?

heres a pic of my pc

note: this is my first dslr and im using the kit lens


----------



## w00kie

Please Understand This Was Shot On A 8.1MP Mobile Camera, And Considering All That I Believe That This Shot Of My Dog is Rather Good.


----------



## w00kie

Bump


----------



## gonX

Chill out. People will rate your picture once they have one themselves. My current monitor isn't very color-accurate, so I will skip rating the picture in fear of rating it unfairly.


----------



## w00kie

i am extremly sorry i was ment to bump a rather old post which i thought people would like to see but i still had this windows zoomed to the bottem if you could please delete said bump. very sorry


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantasysage*


Not to be a prick but 3/10

Here is a pic I took of some tourists in NYC:

_snip_


How could you tell? lol


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *w00kie*


Please Understand This Was Shot On A 8.1MP Mobile Camera, And Considering All That I Believe That This Shot Of My Dog is Rather Good.


I like it, however the quality is lacking. Not bad for a phone cam though! Border terrier right?


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


10/10, that is only the second 10 i have given out, so that should say a lot about your photo.


Thanks!


----------



## BlankThis

9/10 I'm not feeling the border.

Another older shot on my trusted D40. Damn that thing hated ISO, this is only 800.


----------



## w00kie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I like it, however the quality is lacking. Not bad for a phone cam though! Border terrier right?

yeh its a border terrier alright only 11 months old


----------



## oliverw92

Blankthis i love the composition and the lighting is lovely and soft, however as you said the ISO noise isn't great! 8/10









w00kie here is mine, she is almost 3 now:










I could have done with a higher f number


----------



## mars-bar-man

8/10, it's an awesome dog!!


----------



## w00kie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
w00kie here is mine, she is almost 3 now:

they are beautiful dogs indeed


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *w00kie*


they are beautiful dogs indeed


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mars-bar-man* 









9/10 love the color and contrast

HDR at a car show today.


----------



## crazytalk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *By-Tor* 
9/10 love the color and contrast

HDR at a car show today.









8.5/10 would be an excellent wallpaper if the lady and the stuff to the right was eliminated.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazytalk* 
would be an excellent wallpaper if the lady and the stuff to the right was eliminated.

That's an interesting choice of words.


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 cool interesting photo, i would like to see the face a bit more though.


----------



## mortimersnerd

8/10. The subject could be more interesting.


----------



## ohzer0

9/10 lookin' good--love the sunset and the sihlouette


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ohzer0* 
9/10 lookin' good--love the sunset and the sihlouette



9/10. I love long exposure shots. Not a huge fan of the blur on the clouds, but I know you have no control over that.


----------



## WIGILOCO

What should I rate? The hole picture by nolonger? Okay I'll give it a 7/10, nicely light flowing.


----------



## ohzer0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO* 
What should I rate? The hole picture by nolonger? Okay I'll give it a 7/10, nicely light flowing.

I think so









for you 9/10 kinda hot kinda not. Love the lighting. Mind me asking what your setup was?


----------



## BlankThis

7/10 I love the water but I find the rest of the shot lacking colour and rather monotonous.


----------



## WIGILOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ohzer0* 
I think so









for you 9/10 kinda hot kinda not. Love the lighting. Mind me asking what your setup was?










My setup was

EOS 550D/t2i
18-55mm kit lens
Light from house


----------



## Matrixvibe

Toronto Police at Taste of Danforth


----------



## airplaneman

Holy crap that looks packed..I was thinking of going down for it but I'm kinda glad I didn't.


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matrixvibe* 
Toronto Police at Taste of Danforth


9/10. I like everything except the large black space the guy's head creates in the bottom left.










More doggeh and bokeh for Oliver







Taken with the 18-200mm kit lens this time.


----------



## BlankThis

9/10 That's a beautiful shot! The colours, angle and DoF are lovely.

I got skipped


----------



## xlastshotx

^ 9/10 I like the sky


----------



## Fletcherea

Auto 9/10, it's hard for me to rate, I'm a noob =/

Anyways, this is out front of my home =)


----------



## SUPER PISSED

You sir need a flamethrower


----------



## projectx7

10/10 on the picture of the teggy Good composition and good night shot!

I guess I'll give it a go!


----------



## gtsteviiee

Hmmm, Genesis Coupe. The angle of the car or how you shot it looks kind of weird, 7/10


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*


Hmmm, Genesis Coupe. The angle of the car or how you shot it looks kind of weird, 7/10


I don't think its a funky angle, but I don't like how soft the trees look. An aggressive angle like that demands a sharp background. In my opinion.


----------



## RedFox911

Very nice boat shot love the colors and perspective







8/10


----------



## GanjaSMK

9.5/10 - Really sweet shot. The perspective leads well, really makes the shot. Excellent composition, perhaps a better time of day may have offered different or more city scenery, but that particular perspective is excellent. Really cool shot.









Not my best work ~


----------



## Kamikaze127

7/10, I like the contrast between the top and the bottom but the picture's clarity is lacking. It could also use more color contrast.










This was taken, and edited, on my phone.


----------



## WIGILOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*










This was taken, and edited, on my phone.











Composition could be better. 5/10.


----------



## woodpigeon4

9/10 - very good


----------



## Boyboyd

9/10. everyone loves a good long-exposure.


----------



## Nubster

Just not sure about this one...for me it really doesn't do much but it is a cool shot. I am going to say 6.5/10 just because it doesn't appeal to me.

This is a Morning Glory flower that has folded up for the say. Not the best shot but i just love the color.


----------



## mars-bar-man

I like it, love the colours. Just not a fan of the flower







8/10


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

7/10 interesting shot.









:S


----------



## BlankThis

Shot looks a little distorted and not as sharp as it could be. Bokeh effect is nice though. 7/10

First picture in a while I haven't deleted... D90 (1.5 months old) 70 shots


----------



## WIGILOCO

Nice feeling and lighting to the flowers, 8/10.


















A monkey in Eiranranta, Helsinki Finland.


----------



## Nubster

I really like the skyline colors and lighting. 9/10

Bumblebee on Morning Glory...taken this morning.


----------



## mars-bar-man

I like it, love the colour on the flower.

This was my first proper attempt at longer exposures..


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mars-bar-man*


I like it, love the colour on the flower.

This was my first proper attempt at longer exposures..











Ouch. Overexposed and really grainy. Try this. Only a 30 second fix. But it helps a lot.

Edit: What did you set your tripod on, the Leaning Tower of Pisa?


----------



## WIGILOCO

Basic long exposure lighting and crooked stance.. 5.5/10


----------



## mars-bar-man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
Ouch. Overexposed and really grainy. Try this. Only a 30 second fix. But it helps a lot.

Edit: What did you set your tripod on, the Leaning Tower of Pisa

Set it on the push button for a crossing because I didn't have a tripod on me at the time. As for it being over exposed, I've had my D3000 for like a month, still learning what stuff does >.<


----------



## Nubster

I like the setting and the bokeh is nice. I have no idea what the sticker is but it's pretty cool. 8/10

Don't have much on the computer to throw up...here is a shot of some firefighters taking car of a car fire I grabbed a while back....


----------



## woodpigeon4

10/10 - that's a fantastic picture
Running out of things to post now....


----------



## MasterFire

9.5/10
I'm having troubles focusing my own eyes to something, but that's probably just me. Would've had it closer to a bush. Nonetheless, great picture!









Took me a while to get this, and still isn't all that good for my liking.


----------



## Nubster

Bee shots are really hard to get...I can shoot a couple hundred shots and get just a couple keepers. Key is a good tripod, shutter release cable, and lots of luck...lol
Yours has good color...bit out of focus...great effort though...7/10

Here is another I grabbed the other day....


----------



## theCanadian

8/10. Dull colors, but sharp. Could do with a touch wider DoF.

I don't know why you guys say this is so hard. It took two shots and bit of patience to capture this free-handed.


----------



## mahtareika

^^^ What a great photo theCanadian ^^^


----------



## Nubster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


8/10. Dull colors, but sharp. Could do with a touch wider DoF.

I don't know why you guys say this is so hard. It took two shots and bit of patience to capture this free-handed.


Depends on what your goal is...the shot you posted is easy...trying getting a macro shot with great detail...that is not so easy.


----------



## MasterFire

9/10
Not a fan of bees (unless you count bumblebees)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nubster* 
Bee shots are really hard to get...I can shoot a couple hundred shots and get just a couple keepers. Key is a good tripod, shutter release cable, and lots of luck...lol
Yours has good color...bit out of focus...great effort though...7/10

I believe I had to settle for a pick out of 4 or 5 shots, in one of which he is targeting the flower itself, where I'm focused on the flower. After that he basically flew away. I must say, I was kind of invasive, I can imagine for a 2cm Bumblebee that a camera and a guy with a hat is kind of scary (as if I'm not scary without those two things).









Took that shot with a cheatcode. Don't have any 300mm lenses with a Macro setting (closest I have to that is a 200mm with no Macro setting, which requires me to stand a bit over 1 meter in terms of distance). Though I bet, many of you can tell me exactly what I did here to get a shot at a distance of about 20cm.


----------



## Wretch

8/10 the color melted my monitor.










Through a stormdoor glass with my DSC-V1 x1.7 Telephoto lens.


----------



## mortimersnerd

The image isn't very sharp and a little over exposed. 6/10


----------



## Wretch

Interesting shot with great timing...
...no idea how you got it.









This one was standing still and there was no pane of glass between camera and subject.

Same old DSC-V1 with the x1.7 telephoto


----------



## joneildu

I feel the leaves detract from the subject. 6/10.


----------



## Wretch

Photoshop?
Different facial expressions and forehead not lit as is in foreground.

Speaking of tricks of the light:










An accident of missing the macro switch.


----------



## Fantasysage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matrixvibe*


Toronto Police at Taste of Danforth



Gah, 0/10

This color selection trend has to stop. It is not artsy, it is not creative, it is ugly.


----------



## WIGILOCO

I agree with Fantasysage but I'll give it a 4/10


----------



## Nubster

I don't agree totally...I think selective color has its place.

Photo above...not sure...too dark I thing and the subject not really interesting...5/10

Here is a selective color that I personally like...and the noise is on purpose in case anyone was going to point out the shot was noisy.


----------



## joneildu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wretch* 
Photoshop?
Different facial expressions and forehead not lit as is in foreground.

Speaking of tricks of the light:










An accident of missing the macro switch.

It's not her forehead that's lit toward the bottom of the bulb, it's the flash bouncing off the huge bounce card I used. The facial expressions are the same, it just looks distorted because the light bulb is actually filled with water so that it would refract the subject. A normal bulb wouldn't refract, so I drilled it and filled it with water. You can sort of tell toward the top of the bulb where it's blurry. I didn't fill the bulb completely


----------



## theCanadian

Not a fan of selective coloring. But it is really well done for what it is. 8/10


----------



## WIGILOCO

Hmm mysterious picture







I like the feeling and colors, 8/10


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO*


Hmm mysterious picture







I like the feeling and colors, 8/10










Chad?


----------



## WIGILOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Chad?


Chad?







What is Chad?


----------



## MechanicalHand




----------



## Foxrun

Not bad but it seems a bit soft nice landscape though 6/10


----------



## Nubster

Great color...wish the eye was a bit sharper but nice shot...7.5/10


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nubster* 
Great color...wish the eye was a bit sharper but nice shot...7.5/10










How long was that exposure? Great color, but I'm docking points for the lens flare. 8/10


----------



## Nubster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
How long was that exposure? Great color, but I'm docking points for the lens flare. 8/10

f/16 1/15 sec....using my D200 and Sigma 30mm f/1.4.


----------



## theCanadian

Wow. Didn't realize the exposure was that short. I thought I'd be looking at a half second and up for this type of shot. Thanks for the info. Saves me a couple inches of film.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
How long was that exposure? Great color, but I'm docking points for the lens flare. 8/10










What card is that? 6/10.










Idk.


----------



## Emerican

^ 6/10. heres mine, i couldn't find my original pic. but i had it uploaded


----------



## Foxrun

I love the color and just the overall look 8/10


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee* 
What card is that? 6/10.

Idk.


I don't see any 'card' in the frame, but I had an 8800GTS 320 in the slot out of frame.

^8/10 for the fence mostly.

You guys like the color or the B&W version better?


----------



## Conspiracy

i like the color version more. great pic 10/10 in my book









one of my first pictures i have taken around campus. still learning about processing and how to host them properly and all that lol.


----------



## Whyifide

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*


i like the color version more. great pic 10/10 in my book









one of my first pictures i have taken around campus. still learning about processing and how to host them properly and all that lol.











6/10. Decent shot of an everyday subject. Glad you gave his line of sight some room to breathe. Great focus and a great choice of aperture. A little boring, though, and the highlights look clipped. Not much to think about. The viewer's eyes only have one interesting subject to focus on, and not much leads it there. The background is also a little distracting.

And mine:


----------



## joneildu

That's sick...
Did you stir up the dust to stage it? Great great visual balance.

Right after a storm as the sun was setting. I remember looking out my front door and thinking "hoooooly hell, look at this light". I grabbed my gear and raced to the river front and took about 150 pictures. This was my favorite. I think I underexposed a stop or so to get the colors. It appeared really washed out with a correct exposure.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joneildu*


That's sick...
Did you stir up the dust to stage it? Great great visual balance.

Right after a storm as the sun was setting. I remember looking out my front door and thinking "hoooooly hell, look at this light". I grabbed my gear and raced to the river front and took about 150 pictures. This was my favorite. I think I underexposed a stop or so to get the colors. It appeared really washed out with a correct exposure.










I want a DSLR soooooo bad. 150 shots would cost me close to $40 if not more.


----------



## Fletcherea

I'm a noob so I can't rate =D

http://i839.photobucket.com/albums/zz316/Fletcherea/outback.jpg[/IMG]]

Front of the house, wish I had a real camera =(


----------



## MechanicalHand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Foxrun*


Not bad but it seems a bit soft nice landscape though 6/10










its soft because I was in a cloud


----------



## chatch15117

The pic I took towards the waterfall is blurry









10 individual pics put together


----------



## Tempest001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chatch15117*


The pic I took towards the waterfall is blurry









10 individual pics put together











9/10 fantastic shot(s).

It doesn't belong to me, but a friend of mine. I thought it was a great shot and decided to share:


----------



## gtsteviiee

Great shot, I really like the colors of the photo. 9/10.










I'm still trying to learn the photoshop filters ):


----------



## WIGILOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee* 
Great shot, I really like the colors of the photo. 9/10.










I'm still trying to learn the photoshop filters ):

Nice picture but too much white, take that picture to default and put little more contrast and some photo filter if you want to change colors. Sedective color change tool is the one I use in my photos







I'll give that pic a 6/10.


----------



## woodpigeon4

8/10 - love the colours of the sky and water, but the foreground is a bit dark


----------



## gtsteviiee

9/10. I love the sun rays and the b/w effect.

My point and shoot camera:









Pic is much larger than this.

I have alot more where those came from.


----------



## GanjaSMK

^^ Where is that? Gorgeous...


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO*


Nice picture but too much white, take that picture to default and put little more contrast and some photo filter if you want to change colors. Sedective color change tool is the one I use in my photos







I'll give that pic a 6/10.


Re-edited and lessened the white. Used 3 different kind of curves and a yellow filter.

















Quote:



^^ Where is that? Gorgeous...


Pagudpud, Philippines. Well, between Cagayan and Pagudpud


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*


**SNIP**

Pagudpud, Philippines. Well, between Cagayan and Pagudpud



Awesome; Would love to visit some time. Will have to keep that in my list of places to go!







Beautiful scenery!


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


Awesome; Would love to visit some time. Will have to keep that in my list of places to go!







Beautiful scenery!


I have more Panorama pictures of the white beaches and stuff if you want me to PM them to you.


----------



## Conspiracy

7/10 much better than the orig posted, it still seems bright to me, thats just me though. nice job.

this is from a group shoot i did and they also asked for head shots and full shots, this one was my favorite from the shoot.


----------



## Braydog

10/10. I think based on what your goal was when capturing this photo, I cannot see anything to improve on. Nice shot.

One thing though, is that Usher?

Here's my submission;

SilverLegacy_11gate2_HDR by Silent Sarcasm, on Flickr

This photo obviously has had some PP work done to it. I sent it through Photomatix Pro for HDR effects. Original was shot with a Nikon D90 using 3 exposure bracketing. Additional info can be found on Flickr.


----------



## WIGILOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Braydog* 
10/10. I think based on what your goal was when capturing this photo, I cannot see anything to improve on. Nice shot.

One thing though, is that Usher?

Here's my submission;

SilverLegacy_11gate2_HDR by Silent Sarcasm, on Flickr

This photo obviously has had some PP work done to it. I sent it through Photomatix Pro for HDR effects. Original was shot with a Nikon D90 using 3 exposure bracketing. Additional info can be found on Flickr.

Way too over HDR. Noise is also very powerful on that picture. Little lesser HDR processing and noise control so it would be better







5/10.


----------



## Conspiracy

not hes not usher, but that would be cool though lol.

10/10. love the color of the sky and the shadows on the building. amazing shot.

this is another from the same shoot as my previous photo. this is the whole group, my fav from the set


----------



## duong01

9/10
great aperture control although it looks a bit dark to me
















my 6yr old cat , shot with a East Germany CZ 135mm MC f3.5
just convert the original image into B+W with lightroom , absolutely no post-processing


----------



## gonX

Lacks contrast, B/W effect maybe a bit misplaced here, but great image otherwise. 6/10
Try posting the original image instead.


----------



## xHassassin

Post an image GonX.









Just got back from my trip to Yellowstone. This was one of the first pics I finished editing.


----------



## theCanadian

10/10


----------



## xlastshotx

^ 9/10 I like the raindrops

My cat, in an aluminum foil hat.


----------



## WIGILOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
^ 9/10 I like the raindrops

My cat, in an aluminum foil hat.










Haha! Watch out! Illuminati is reading our minds! Really like that picture, 9/10.


----------



## woodpigeon4

8/10 - great concept but I'm finding it a little bit too bright.


----------



## xHassassin

Looks pretty cool but my eyes wander since there's nothing to focus on.

7/10

Devil's Tower


----------



## gtsteviiee

I really like the clouds, but for me, the picture looks dark. 8/10.

No one rated this


----------



## AdvanSuper

8/10


----------



## BlackMoth.Ver1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


8/10











Nice Beemer 7/10

a bigger but on that blonde would give 10


----------



## xlastshotx




----------



## WIGILOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*












Interesting one. Laser gun lasers coming out of the sky? 7.5/10


----------



## Conspiracy

8/10 looks great

got lucky on this one, but just been practicing all the settings to get good pictures saw this and had to give it a go


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*


8/10 looks great

got lucky on this one, but just been practicing all the settings to get good pictures saw this and had to give it a go











Awesome, love the god rays.

Got two photos.


----------



## mercedessss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *duong01* 
9/10
great aperture control although it looks a bit dark to me
















my 6yr old cat , shot with a East Germany CZ 135mm MC f3.5
just convert the original image into B+W with lightroom , absolutely no post-processing


----------



## theCanadian

I love the lighting in the first photo. I hate the second photo.

88/100 and 30/100 respectively.

This picture isn't that great, but it has an old school feel to it for some reason.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

Nice, looks like there an oddly colored patch in the middle though, was it scanned?

7/10


----------



## WIGILOCO

That photo reminds me of the Wake Island in battlefield games







7/10.


----------



## xHassassin

Nice and gritty, I like it!








The left side seems way too dark though.
Ooops forgot the rating, 9/10


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhaedraCorruption*


Nice, looks like there an oddly colored patch in the middle though, was it scanned?

7/10


Center left? Yeah. It was scanned. Not too impressed with the quality from this Wolf camera. It's unlikely that's a flare. If you check the shadows, the sun is behind me, as I know that photo was taken well before noon.


----------



## theCanadian

10/10


----------



## xHassassin

I want criticism.









Erm, nothing really to focus on, trunk in left side and branch in upper right are kind of distracting. Nice colors though.

8/10.


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xHassassin* 
Nice and gritty, I like it!








The left side seems way too dark though.
Ooops forgot the rating, 9/10










wat lens is this?


----------



## xHassassin

55-250mm fully extended.


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

7.5/10 Awesome shot but way too noisy imo.



50mm with macro filters.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr_Nibbles* 
7.5/10 Awesome shot but way too noisy imo.



50mm with macro filters.

eh im no professional, but it looks kinda....meh

here's mine:








This is without an SLR or photoshop. Just my point-and-shoot, and windows live photo gallery. (that's probably why you can see the stitch lines)

EDIT: found the better one (feel free to rate both, or just 1):


----------



## jjjv73

7/10


----------



## WIGILOCO

Sand! 6/10


----------



## Conspiracy

love it. has a nice old school feel with the colors 9/10

got lucky with this one, i dont know what bird it is but i like how it came out and that i was able to get him. got lucky that bird sat there for like 5 minutes while i made sure that i got the best picture lol


----------



## jjjv73

8/10 Very interesting









I also have this picture:


----------



## WIGILOCO

Beautiful! 8/10.


----------



## xlastshotx

8.5/10 I like it



Canon 50D - 85mm - f22 - photomerge of 22 shots - Original size 34,009x5814 pixels
I wish I had a wider lens, it would be so much easier.


----------



## WIGILOCO

Nice one! =) 8.5/10


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Very nice, 9/10. Maybe if the light was even on both of the walls it would be 10/10. Not much you can do about that though.

Still P&S



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Not sure which one is better.


----------



## Shane1244

6.5/10

One of the first 50 shots that I've done with my Nikon D3000.


----------



## xlastshotx

^7/10

(new version of photo)


----------



## Gollie

I'm trying to find something wrong with your image but I'm having difficulty. It really is very good. Horizon is correctly positioned (i.e. not in the center of the frame) and the color in the clouds is awesome.

To nitpick, the whole bottom 1/4 of the image is BLACK! Maybe a little light coming through the top of the trees or perhaps a window in the house. Something to bring out the detail in the bottom portion of the image. I'd like to see a subtle gradient going from the top of the trees to completely black at the bottom.

Also, a vignette to slightly darken the upper left hand portion of the image. I see a little vignette coming from the right but I think that's due to the time of day. If you can match that with a vignette on the upper left, you'll balance the sky. You don't want that light area to distract the eye in any way.

93/100 Good Job

I've been troubled trying to find a way to shoot into the sun and capture flare while still having some detail left in the facial area. Check this out and let me know what you think.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


I'm trying to find something wrong with your image but I'm having difficulty. It really is very good. Horizon is correctly positioned (i.e. not in the center of the frame) and the color in the clouds is awesome.

To nitpick, the whole bottom 1/4 of the image is BLACK! Maybe a little light coming through the top of the trees or perhaps a window in the house. Something to bring out the detail in the bottom portion of the image. I'd like to see a subtle gradient going from the top of the trees to completely black at the bottom.

Also, a vignette to slightly darken the upper left hand portion of the image. I see a little vignette coming from the right but I think that's due to the time of day. If you can match that with a vignette on the upper left, you'll balance the sky. You don't want that light area to distract the eye in any way.

93/100 Good Job



Thanks for the detailed post, I did your suggestions and swapped the photo with the new one above your post. I definitely agree with you on the bottom part.


----------



## Imrac

9.4/10, Just the ladies hair in the fore ground blows out the right side, but still a great shot/subject!

Thought this was an O.K. shot.


----------



## xlastshotx

^7.5/10 Not bad, but I feel like to much of it is out of focus, and that small green patch on the top right is distracting.


----------



## Boyboyd

Irmac: It's pretty stylized. It would make a good top banner for an auto-parts website I think. Because it's so different i'm not sure what to give it. I'll go with 7/10 though.

Lastshot: It's a pretty good portrait, skins are natural and the eyes are white. Can't look at it for too long though, it makes me laugh. It doesn't have the whole head either. 8/10.


----------



## Rian

Im no expert so 9.8/10 - i like.

Noob photo ^^


----------



## mz-n10

8/10 only wish the seagull was bigger









a900 70mm 2.8 1/2000 iso200

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


I've been troubled trying to find a way to shoot into the sun and capture flare while still having some detail left in the facial area. Check this out and let me know what you think.


i think its either your lens or sensor flaring. block out some of it with your hand OR get a newer lens (assuming you have a dated lens) OR simply work around it. i dont mind the flaring in your picture, i thin kit adds to the picture.


----------



## joneildu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
I'm trying to find something wrong with your image but I'm having difficulty. It really is very good. Horizon is correctly positioned (i.e. not in the center of the frame) and the color in the clouds is awesome.

To nitpick, the whole bottom 1/4 of the image is BLACK! Maybe a little light coming through the top of the trees or perhaps a window in the house. Something to bring out the detail in the bottom portion of the image. I'd like to see a subtle gradient going from the top of the trees to completely black at the bottom.

Also, a vignette to slightly darken the upper left hand portion of the image. I see a little vignette coming from the right but I think that's due to the time of day. If you can match that with a vignette on the upper left, you'll balance the sky. You don't want that light area to distract the eye in any way.

93/100 Good Job

I've been troubled trying to find a way to shoot into the sun and capture flare while still having some detail left in the facial area. Check this out and let me know what you think.









Do a -1ish EC and bounce a flash with the flash unit having a +1ish EC. You may have to play around with it depending on how harsh you want the flare. That's the technique I tend to use to muscle down the sun though.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mz-n10*












I don't have a picture to post for a rating, but I had to comment that this is an absolutely fantastic shot. Pristine detail, beautiful color, simple subject and simple background. This has to be one of the best pictures in this entire thread purely on a composition basis.


----------



## WIGILOCO

Very nice photo. I agree with CTRLuself







9/10


Sticker Parade by WIGILOCO, on Flickr


----------



## Evil Mechanic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO* 

Sticker Parade by WIGILOCO, on Flickr

Im not feeling it, but its a decent shot although slightly out of focus. 7/10

This is a Red Hypotranslucent Leatherback bearded dragon. (3 morphs rolled into one)


----------



## Shane1244

7/10. Something about it doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## xlastshotx

^7/10


----------



## dranom

^6/10


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dranom*


^6/10


What are your suggestions for improving the picture?


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


What are your suggestions for improving the picture?


Several things could be done to improve this image. For one, your female subject is square to the camera. This is a big no no! Second, she is posing on the wrong side. Her part is on the left of her head. Move her to the other side of the dude and she won't have to look through her hair toward the camera. Next, have her push her outside (right) shoulder more towards the camera. Now, her right shoulder is in front of her left and her body is at a diangle toward the camera. She can then bring her right arm slightly up her right leg (or all the way to her hip) to create a more appealing line down her chin, through her shoulder then down through her elbow. It doesn't have to be completely straight (although it can be) and you don't have to show the full elbow in the image. What this technique will do is improve her posture, get her chin up and out toward the camera and thus make her look more feminine (and thinner...not that she's fat in any way).

The dude is just a prop. Have him sit up and take his hand from around her. Have her nuzzle her head on his shoulder or have them push their heads together in a more romantic position. If his hand is still going to be around her, move it down around her waist so it's not so prevalent in the image. His light colored hand on her darker colored shirt is distracting. This looks like a picture from Disney World when your parents make you take those lame pics with your sister. Warm it up a bit.


----------



## Gollie

^ 6/10

The blown out spot is huge in the upper middle of the image and there is way to little of an in focus area. The Bokeh looks nice but its over done in this situation. My eye was first drawn to the blown out area then to the dead/rotten berry as I searched for something in focus to look at. Either redo the crop to lessen the amount of bokeh in the frame, or get closer to what your want in focus, close down 2-3 stops and bring more of the berry's into focus. It looks like there is some rich color here so a redo might be in order.

Here's mine. It's of my little boy 2 days ago. He hadn't done 6 month photos so I set up and did a full shoot. My wife said most women wouldn't care for some "old timey" looking amp in their 6 month old's pictures. Since 95% of women (girls, wives, moms) commission me to do work, this could be an issue.

*Shrug* I know a group of folks who can appreciate the hardware and hopefully the image.


----------



## WIGILOCO

Nice pic







Little different than all the baby pics what I've seen. Like it. 8.5/10



The last day of summer


----------



## Conspiracy

nice picture. 8/10

this is another with my new 50, still getting used to getting the focus that i want but i am very pleased with it thus far and have had no problems yet


----------



## XtremeBlackout

Nice 8/10 Maybe would have moved him more into the left of the picture ?


----------



## WIGILOCO

5,5/10


----------



## Conspiracy

9/10 love the color of the trees and the sky. great shot

this is one from my shoot i did today


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeBlackout*


Nice 8/10 Maybe would have moved him more into the left of the picture ?











Oh my, that's scary. I'll be seeing that when I close my eyes to go to sleep tonight hahaha

no offense intended


----------



## WIGILOCO

Good portrait







7/10



I wish the summer to come back to Finland


----------



## Conspiracy

sorry i dont have another to post but big fan of coke and have to give that a 10/10 for awesomeness. and its an amazing photo.


----------



## theCanadian

8/10

100% crop. (There's soooooooo much wrong with this picture...)


----------



## Intel Smile

7/10 pretty flowers but not very focused, etc.. not trying to be harsh or anything


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Intel Smile* 
7/10 pretty flowers but not very focused, etc.. not trying to be harsh or anything









he shoots film


----------



## WIGILOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Conspiracy* 
sorry i dont have another to post but big fan of coke and have to give that a 10/10 for awesomeness. and its an amazing photo.

Thank you! Appreciate your comment!


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mz-n10* 
he shoots film

Eh. That picture was taken on some pretty bad film. I don't mind. The grain is massive and I'm not entirely convinced that the shop I use to develop is entirely up to par. I don't think they do any color correction and 90% of the shots I take have massive amounts of blue in them for some reason.


----------



## mz-n10

personally i think it looks pretty good but looks too contrasty


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mz-n10* 
personally i think it looks pretty good but looks too contrasty

Oh yeah! Holy crap! I was editing it on my laptop. It has a horrible monitor. On my desktop now. I'll redo it.


----------



## theCanadian

9/10

Better, but still not the best... I'm so lazy.


----------



## Whippet_Good

Everyone else is bagging on your flowers so, I'll leave them alone.


----------



## theCanadian

It's a bad picture anyway...


----------



## WIGILOCO

Nice panorama! 8/10.



The first day of September.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I love it, 9/10. Just a hair too dark/too much contrast. My sisters borked my camera the other day, and now it has a super shallow focus that I can take pictures from about 1" away, like this -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

What could have caused this? My macro setting before sucked and I had to be about 8-12" away. Now I can't take anything but macro shots from about 1", everything else is way out of focus, but I can get WAY better macro shots now...I'm stumped. Not sure which of mine is better, so rate the better one whoever rates it. Still on a cheap "Jazz" brand flip camera by the way, which has surprised me to say the least.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Wow, cool shot! 
I like the 2nd one more 9/10.


----------



## xlastshotx

^wow I really like that shot 10/10, How do you get that _fogy_ effect?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I like the idea of that shot, but the phone and level are not quite centered (intentional, due to being "out of balance"?), and I think the Android guy or what ever could stand to be centered as well. Also, the left and right edges of the phone appear to be a tiny bit out of focus. I'm no photog, I'm just saying what would make it better for me, and nit picking mostly. Anyway, 7.8/10? Here's mine. Whoever rates keep in mind I am still using this camera in the pic for all my shots (including my macro shots), which is tough enough as it is, and on top of that this is the first time I ever tried stitching photos together. No tripod either. I didn't look up any tutorials or anything, just manually did it in GIMP. Only 3 photos though.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I so want a better camera...

Side note - Just found that pond the other day, and me and my bud (in the pic) got about 20 large mouth, I got 2 huge bullhead catfash, and 3 jumbo perch after sitting on the board walk for about 2 hours. Not bad.


----------



## WIGILOCO

Nice panorama and the composition is good. A good place to use panorama effect! =)



From the same set as my earlier post. September came.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
^wow I really like that shot 10/10, How do you get that _fogy_ effect?


On photoshop:
Layer > New fill layer > Solid Color > This is the color I used: 789cb5 > Exclusion on the Layer panel ( bottom right ). Then put the Fill opacity to 30%-50% depends on what % you like.


----------



## IcyPimpHand

I have four sorry... They aren't the best(taken by a Cybershot 7.2 MP) but thats all I have.

http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/1382/dsc01561s.jpg


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IcyPimpHand* 
I have four sorry... They aren't the best(taken by a Cybershot 7.2 MP) but thats all I have.

http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/1382/dsc01561s.jpg

I feel like this photo would be much better if the cat was in focus instead of the grass... 4/10 =/


----------



## WIGILOCO

Feeding the animals! Nothing special, focus is good. 6/10.



Last day of the summer. Skating. In the countryside.


----------



## Boyboyd

It's good. I can't explain it but it *feels* right. Something about the colour / style.

My _only_ criticism is that maybe the angle isn't as interesting as it could have been. I'll give it 8/10.

Excuse the image size of mine, but it's only 512Kb











I just took that. It's not photoshopped either (apart from stitching together).
I was thinking about making the foreground exposed correctly, but i'm going to wait until i'm back on my monitor and not my TV.


----------



## IcyPimpHand

I like it very much, 10/10! I like the panorama.

http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/6509/dsc01557m.jpg

I'm sorry guys, I don't know how to input a picture in a post.


----------



## gtsteviiee

What are you trying to get? Needs to be exposed more. 6/10.


----------



## duong01

9/10 
Nice panorama


----------



## EpicPie

I really like how it's dark on the face of the buildings but light is hitting the sides of them. 10/10


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO* 
Feeding the animals! Nothing special, focus is good. 6/10.

What would you recommend to have taken a better shot? Thanks.


----------



## fighter25

Too cluttered for my taste. Plus it seems a little grainy. 6/10


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fighter25* 
Too cluttered for my taste. Plus it seems a little grainy. 6/10









awesome pic! 9/10










an ATV trip a few years back, also this was taken one handed going 40Mph


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fighter25*


Too cluttered for my taste. Plus it seems a little grainy. 6/10


It takes a certain taste I guess. I would venture to say that that is actually film. I would take macro shots of trees too if more of them were interesting. I love trees!

Takes one to know one.

EpicPie, I got your numba









hothead: A low 7/10


----------



## bluedevil

7/10 _ theCanadian







_
Here's a submission for me.







Went up the Keweenaw a couple of years ago....very pretty place to visit. I live living in the UP.


----------



## theCanadian

8/10


----------



## XaNe

Looks like it was taken with a low quality lens and over saturated colors. Not bad though. 7/10


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XaNe*


Looks like it was taken with a low quality lens and over saturated colors. Not bad though. 7/10



Hahaha! It's been compressed about 3 times. And it was edited on really bad monitor.


----------



## Metonymy

My website: www.LightBeyondSight.com


----------



## Conspiracy

10/10 very cool. i like the prolonged exposure.

this is from the game tonight at school. awful lighting with not a great lens for sports but thought it was a good shot even though i couldnt get my shutter speed any faster to freeze the action more. tried to remove some noise and increased exposure some.


----------



## C-bro

7/10. Captured the action, but quality isn't grand.

Red Bull Races 2008 over the Detroit River. It's actually my father's shot, but it always grabbed me as interesting.


----------



## Imrac

Nice shot, just a bit weird dimensions on the crop 8/10

One from my sisters wedding:


----------



## one-shot

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Metonymy*   My website: www.LightBeyondSight.com








  
How about sight beyond sight?

Let my hero Lion O explain it.

*   
 You Tube  



 
 *


----------



## WIGILOCO

Nice feeling on that. 8/10


----------



## theCanadian

**** yeah! The Thundercats!


----------



## sbao26975

The black and white really gives it a nice feel.

8/10.










Nothing special.


----------



## BlankThis

Oh lord, please resize...

6.5/10 Your bunny is out of focus a bit


----------



## sbao26975

Very vibrant colors.
8/10


----------



## mahtareika

Great capture. 9/10.


----------



## Deano12345

8/10 Very Nice shot


















Sorry bout the quality but I cant find the original, so this one I uploaded to FB will have to do


----------



## duong01

7/10 . Nice shot of the wheel


----------



## xHassassin

Nice shot!

Kitty is a little OOF near the back and the colors are a bit dull.

8/10

Prepare yourself for overedited OOF bokeh picture now.










My first and only shot with the 18-55 + 50mm reverse macro. Shipped the 18-55 out just yesterday.


----------



## xlastshotx

^ hmmmm its really

As a photo 6/10
*edit As a painting like photo 9/10



**edit cool I was skipped by Kriztoffer


----------



## Kriztoffer

Not a very good photo, but I like it. It's a picture of a Core 2 Duo E8700 (Wolfdale)


----------



## Shane1244

Don't forget to rate the person above you!


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


Nice shot!

Kitty is a little OOF near the back and the colors are a bit dull.

8/10

Prepare yourself for overedited OOF bokeh picture now.










My first and only shot with the 18-55 + 50mm reverse macro. Shipped the 18-55 out just yesterday.











Interesting. At first, as a photo its just 'an overedited photo'. But then you realise that it looks very much like a painting and you gain a whole new appreciation for it.

A hard one to rate, given the context of the club.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Interesting. At first, as a photo its just 'an overedited photo'. But then you realise that it looks very much like a painting and you gain a whole new appreciation for it.

A hard one to rate, given the context of the club.


OoOoOo Your rite


----------



## tK FuRY

impromptu shot, and got this.

8/10, looks like a good product shot, it has a very cold industrial feel to it.

Somewhat very minimal editing was done.


----------



## ZainyAntics

I love how the CPU looks 8/10

I took this with my iPhone 3GS......... Hahahha.


----------



## Conspiracy

5/10 it is an iphone pic and not very exciting. although very impressive for a camera phone pic.

one from a shoot i did with my friend. i liked this one a lot out of the set


----------



## theCanadian

I dont understand why people would photoshop out the license plate. When you drive around in public anyone can jot it down. You think that just because it's the internet, I'm now all of a sudden a fundamentally evil person who will now hunt you down and kill you just because you posted your license plate on the internet. Come on now. Get real.

/rant.

Nice photo though.


----------



## xlastshotx

^Looks nice, my brother has the same guitar. 9/10

Re-posting this picture since I was skipped


----------



## Conspiracy

he requested his license plate removed so i went ahead. i would have left it because i knew it was going to be distracting if i did lol.

7/10 has a really desolate creepy feel to it for me. i cant tell if its the desert or a beach lol. the horizon line is off but i like the picture.

heres another from the set of my buddy playing guitar. i dont know if his skin tone is off because i having no budget used like 4 lamps as lighting so i could play with shadows rather than using the ceiling light and making it boring.


----------



## duong01

for the image : 6/10 , it was focused on the beard , not the eye
for the composition : 9/10 , it was great how you shoot him play guitar in such a low light condition and still be able to make the subject becomes interesting
sorry guys , card reader screwed up so i can't upload any photos


----------



## murderbymodem




----------



## kora04

boom!! Head shot!!!!!


----------



## WIGILOCO

Action takes place on that picture well. 7/10


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Looks good, B&W gives a nice eerie feel to it. Abandoned buildings make for cool shots. 8.5/10?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Higher res -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Still on Jazz P&S.


----------



## mz-n10

8/10 great shot, nothing really bad to say other then my eye wanders around teh frame trying to find soemthing to look at.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

7/10 - epic location, just doesn't seem very sharp .If the rock/cliff the person is on was sharper, an easy 9 I think.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And don't rate this, just a cool edit of a mushroom I thought I'd share -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
7/10 - epic location, just doesn't seem very sharp .If the rock/cliff the person is on was sharper, an easy 9 I think.

thanks, it was on top of half dome in Yosemite. the image is pretty sharp actually but since flickr likes to down convert all the pictures it looks a bit blurry. wish i could upload a full res photo

heres a 100% crop of the rock for you


----------



## dranom

nice location indeed! what time of day is this?
+1 on it being sharper


----------



## mz-n10

since i commented and threw off the flow of things heres 2 more photos to reply to u guys....

@aaron
9/10 wish it was a bit wider so it could balance out the heavy subject + reflection on the left...

@dranom
7/10 dont know if it was the NR from shooting at 6400iso or some post work but i think you lost alot of detail on her face. its so smooth it looks plastic.



















theres a bit more sloppy post work then in the 2 above pics so i hope you guys dont mind.

the half dome shot was at about 4pm-5pm. i wish i could have stayed till sunset but it was a good 4-5hr hike back down and i didnt want to hike in teh dark.


----------



## SpykeZ

7/10 Nice view! where was it at?

HDRs I did


----------



## Metonymy

Spike... the HDR of the silo... If you could HDR only the tracks and leave the rest as normal... that'd be AWESOME.

The flower HDR doesn't do much for me, and using HDR to enhance the photo didn't add much to it (but that's just my opinion...lol).


----------



## Enigma8750

This one is Pure Spiritual to me. It reminds me of the Price that was paid on that one beautiful dark and windy day.

10/10

Quote:


----------



## Enigma8750

Here is Mine. It was a mistake shot. I call it "Ghost in the Machine".


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
This one is Pure Spiritual to me. It reminds me of the Price that was paid on that one beautiful dark and windy day.

10/10










You stole that from Marin. I remember seeing it on his flickr.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/4250487...7614566621307/


----------



## Enigma8750

Sorry I forgot to Quote that .. I was just showing what I was talking about.. I didn't steal anything. I will fix it Mine is below that ... Ghost in the Machine. I was hoping that some one would comment on it. but I see we just want to be Judicious tonight.


----------



## Conspiracy

hes talking about the rusty screw is a stolen picture from marin. your good lol. i like yours, it is a double exposure right? i been wanting to figure out how to do that if it is


----------



## esocid

7/10 I like it. It has good framing.

Picasa doesn't want my 2560*1920.


----------



## duong01

hmmmm ... a bit out of focus , just a tiny bit slightly i guess
8/10 , nice capture


----------



## Shane1244

Not very interesting. 6/10

30 Second Exposure at 2AM.







I was hoping there would be steam like flowing everywhere, but It wasn't cold enough. =[


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Not very interesting. 6/10

30 Second Exposure at 2AM.







I was hoping there would be steam like flowing everywhere, but It wasn't cold enough. =[


Do I know you dude?


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Do I know you dude?


Uhh, I don't think so..
PM me.

Unless you just want in my hottub.. LOL


----------



## WIGILOCO

Sexy hottub.. 7/10



Is it a bird?


----------



## Dorkseid

WIGILOCO...that pic is like one of those "this picture cannot be explained" things.









But I'd say 8/10


----------



## SpykeZ

8/10 Has an AMAZING erie mood to it!! He needs a machete!!

Just took this today at work! Used a guy I work with. lol funny part was if you look at his nose you can see a few berries pinging off his nose, after the picture was done he walked around sneezing cause some went up his nose lmao.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Here is Mine. It was a mistake shot. I call it "Ghost in the Machine".










Believe it or not. It was done with a Casio Exilim 10 mp camera single exposure in low light. The angle was to get a shot of the PSU and wires.. Instead it caught a picture of me in the mirrored reflection of the Acrylic. The black light in the case causes the color to be so bright and I have no Idea why my face did not come out.. It was a one in million shot. Thanks for the Positive comments ..I really like this Picture.


----------



## xlastshotx

^9/10 cool picture, the blue glow is awesome


----------



## Conspiracy

10/10 great sequence

one from a shoot i did today. best shoot i have done so far. was very happy with the outcome


----------



## dudemanppl

Foot cut off, needs 2/3rds of stop more exposure. 6/10


----------



## theCanadian

The hard flash and lack of immaculate detail in the spider irreparably damages the validity of the photo. /sarcasm.

A frame is a photographer's canvas, the boarders of their creativity. We hate it just as much as an artist hates the edge of the paper. Perhaps even more so, because a photographer is forced to paint to the edges, to greet them every time. Most definitely with a toothless grin and a cold handshake.

Anyway. 7/10 to 8/10. I like the photo, but it looks a bit washed out.

Tell me which you prefer... I reduced some of the film grain in the second one. Other than that, they should be identical.


----------



## Conspiracy

i prefer my intel lol. but honestly i think my monitor isnt good enough to tell the difference. i keep going back and forth between them and i see no difference. and speaking of that. is there a monitor that is better for photo and video editing?

another one my the shoot i did yesterday.


----------



## SpykeZ

Amazing percpective







Shirt seems a little blown out? 8/10


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Conspiracy* 
i prefer my intel lol. but honestly i think my monitor isnt good enough to tell the difference. i keep going back and forth between them and i see no difference. and speaking of that. is there a monitor that is better for photo and video editing?

another one my the shoot i did yesterday.


I'm sure that if you set them as separate layers in a photo editing program, and then toggled them on and off, the difference would be quite clear. But if you can't tell otherwise... doesn't really matter does it?


----------



## Conspiracy

idk i was trying to look pretty hard by clicking between them in photo viewer. but yea didnt see any difference lol


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
I'm sure that if you set them as separate layers in a photo editing program, and then toggled them on and off, the difference would be quite clear. But if you can't tell otherwise... doesn't really matter does it?

the noise on the top one i think looks more natural


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Conspiracy* 
i prefer my intel lol. but honestly i think my monitor isnt good enough to tell the difference. i keep going back and forth between them and i see no difference. and speaking of that. is there a monitor that is better for photo and video editing?

another one my the shoot i did yesterday.

I'm tired of you and your free time LOL, I can only manage to pull shoots during sunset, and I almost never carry my SB800 in the car with me.


----------



## chatch15117

Taken with a 1.3MP Blackberry Curve camera.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tK FuRY*


I'm tired of you and your free time LOL, I can only manage to pull shoots during sunset, and I almost never carry my SB800 in the car with me.


lol i wasnt gunna call you since it was on a friday. i figured being a friday, if you did have free time it wouldnt be spent driving down here lol. but i do have several ones in the works for next month and later on. ill send ya a text once its better planned


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Conspiracy* 
lol i wasnt gunna call you since it was on a friday. i figured being a friday, if you did have free time it wouldnt be spent driving down here lol. but i do have several ones in the works for next month and later on. ill send ya a text once its better planned

Lol, I didn't work friday, I spent that time doing a small sunset car shoot, after I installed some more parts on some friends cars


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tK FuRY*


Lol, I didn't work friday, I spent that time doing a small sunset car shoot, after I installed some more parts on some friends cars










post a few of them


----------



## WIGILOCO

To the panorama, 7/10.


----------



## SpykeZ

@Catch Pretty damn good panorama for being from a cellphone 7/10!

@wigiloco Something is throwing me off about this one, looks generic but good. Woulda looked cool if you got done doing doughnuts so you could of got some in the air dust with the shot. 6/10


----------



## sexybastard

here is one I took in Montreal with my point and shoot.


----------



## PureLogic

@sexybastard
nice one. good thing the wasps didn't fly off. well, obviously they're busy with their meal









here's a shot from my old rig. taken with my previous D40


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 
here is one I took in Montreal with my point and shoot.










buddy didn't rate it so I will.

Pretty much nothing is in focus. 5/10


----------



## WIGILOCO

Cool rig shot! 7/10



I will continue with the benzo.


----------



## BlankThis

9.5/10

Nice stance


----------



## theCanadian

6/10. Focus should have been on the dam, not the sidewalk.


----------



## SpykeZ

7/10 Background coulda been better on a bluer sky day







Odd place for a shack though o.0

DOGGY!


----------



## Vipervlv

9/10 - Good focus


----------



## Conspiracy

8/10 nice composition and angle. would be nice is the focus wasnt so deep. dont know what camera or lens you used

another from my last shoot since i dont have anything new yet


----------



## GanjaSMK

6.6 /10 - I like the perspective but get a flash on that girl man! She's so dark with the shadows and because the sun was so high in the sky the shadow's aren't diffused enough!

Out in the middle of nowhere along the canals in Imperial Valley, my favorite desert retreat. (not great - I just wanted to comment on the picture above!







)


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
DOGGY!

[URL=http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_RsoECWjxwKY/Sv-cv9e5V-I/AAAAAAAAAKI/ZCWGvoqNmQo/s1600/DSC_0919.jpg]http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_RsoECWjxwKY/Sv-cv9e5V-I/AAAAAAAAAKI/ZCWGvoqNmQo/s1600/DSC_0919.jpg[/URL][ /img]
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
Sigh.. you skipped the post above yours. It's really not that hard people.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED* 
Sigh.. you skipped the post above yours. It's really not that hard people.

edited my post, didn't see it


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
6.6 /10 - I like the perspective but get a flash on that girl man! She's so dark with the shadows and because the sun was so high in the sky the shadow's aren't diffused enough!

lol i think for the past 3 posted for him, someone has mentioned lighting....









Conspiracy get with it man, get a flash already


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mz-n10* 
lol i think for the past 3 posted for him, someone has mentioned lighting....









Conspiracy get with it man, get a flash already









I'm so late to the party...









@ Conspiracy

It certainly is a..... Get a damn flash!


----------



## Conspiracy

BUY ME ONE RAWR. im a poor college student, thats why i only can do photos outside lol. when i use my camera for video i dont have the lighting problem as much. but im not going to drag film lights to a photo shoot lol.

im looking into used speedlights and a stand just to start off with, its just going really slow for me money wise

suggestions are welcome for them as well as a stand to go with. i have been talking to my friend who has, i think, a 580ex or something that he bought new 3 months ago and used once for a shoot for the school paper. im trying to get him to let me just borrow it and whenever he needs it i give it back lol, cuz yea i need one bad and i need to learn photography lighting because i know its different than film lighting


----------



## WIGILOCO

GanjaSMK's sunset pic, really nice. 9,5/10. Totally awesome!



thoughts.


----------



## SpykeZ

7/10 Not sure I like the lighting on the bottom and corners, too many shadows buuut, reminds me of Russia for some reason lol


----------



## SpykeZ

I minded you sir, and I must say, im quite offended by such minding....


----------



## iPodder

9/10 for the above pic, the colors are really good IMO.


----------



## biatchi

7/10


----------



## mardon

7/10


----------



## Metonymy

6/10. I like the subject and the perspective, but the composure needs some work.

- Would have looked better taken on the "sunny" side of the car (even with the sun setting).
- Definitely needs more light.
- The glare on the rear quarter panel threw off the camera's light meter which is why the lower left looks so dark.
- I can see the flash reflection in the headlight/front valance/rim, but it wasn't amped up enough to compensate.
- The crane boom in the background distracts from the car itself.

Sorry if I'm harsh... I tend to be picky on photos. You should see how harshly I judge my own works.


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *biatchi* 
7/10










what am i looking at?


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mz-n10* 
what am i looking at?

The front of my dac in my pitch black room


----------



## Shane1244

6/10 for the car.

I wish I hada cleaned it off a bit before I took the picture. Oh well. I'll remember next time!


----------



## WIGILOCO

Vibrant colours on that one, 7/10.


----------



## biatchi

9/10 I like it


----------



## tK FuRY

It's kind of flat, 7/10

Mine's a little over processed than most of my work, but meh it works


----------



## SpykeZ

7/10 I like the color but something just doesn't agree with me about it.


----------



## Shane1244

Pretty good competition, 8.5/10 for it. 6.5/10 for the photo, I hate the colour selection.

The focus of this picture was to show that I sleeved my PSU.


----------



## Conspiracy

8/10 nice choice of B&W as well looks good


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
7/10 I like the color but something just doesn't agree with me about it.










Would be better if you cooled the color palette a bit.


----------



## SpykeZ

meaning? lol


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
meaning? lol

Dosn't make sense. Normally "Cooling" the picture means putting a bluish tint on the picture. I don't understand what he means. I'm thinking he might mean to make the blues less vibrant.


----------



## Sickened1

Just got my D3000 today







Still learning the ropes.


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Dosn't make sense. Normally "Cooling" the picture means putting a bluish tint on the picture. I don't understand what he means. I'm thinking he might mean to make the blues less vibrant.


i think "cooled" as in less or do less of....

and i would have to agree the blue in the pants and bra strap is alittle too popping.


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sickened1*


Just got my D3000 today







Still learning the ropes.
http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q216/Disturbedrcker15/DSC_0028-1.jpg[IMG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
8/10... nice detail.

here is another I took with my sony dsc-w170... point and shoot goodness [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## Sha(R)pie

New here, but I saw this thread and I love taking pictures so I figured I'd pop in and post. There are some amazing shots in here!









7/10, Like your photo, I just wish there was more light on the subject and the foreground.


----------



## Evil Mechanic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShaÂ®pie* 









9/10

I hate spiders, but thats a great picture!

My first attempt at selective colouring


----------



## WIGILOCO

Oh I hate selective color thing. Good thing that the baby is staring camera. 5/10


----------



## Sickened1

Very sharp, not sure if i like the shading though.
8/10


----------



## Boyboyd

I'd give that 6/10. It's not my taste really and it feels a bit cluttered.

This one was a bit of an experiment. I'm not sure what i think though.


----------



## biatchi

7/10 Boydy

Took a crap picture and played with some sliders in Lightroom for a couple of mins and think this turned out ok-ish


----------



## Conspiracy

not very interesting. would be better if you showed us original so we can see what you did. 5/10. not even 100% sure but it looks like a light unless im wrong lol

took this while at an on-campus even got bored and went up to the sound/light booth and snapped this


----------



## Manyak

9/10. Very nice except for that, um, window? in the top left. It's just grabbing too much attention.

So anyway, it's nice to have an SLR again







. This shot really shows the limitation of a cheap lens though.


----------



## Conspiracy

its a side lamp with a green gel over it in a pitch black theater lol


----------



## Boyboyd

Manyak. I'd give it 8/10. I like how you've completely ignored the rule of thirds, and made it look good in the process. When you say "it's nice to have an SLR again" do you mean a film SLR?

Here's mine. I've never done a B+W conversion before. I've included a link to the original just so you can compare.










Original
http://picturepush.com/public/4200319


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boyboyd* 
Manyak. I'd give it 8/10. I like how you've completely ignored the rule of thirds, and made it look good in the process. When you say "it's nice to have an SLR again" do you mean a film SLR?

Thanks









But nah. I had film SLRs for the longest time, but I spent the last few years with a stupid point and shoot. And I just got a 7D this week, so I've been enjoying it


----------



## Boyboyd

Very Nice. I've only held a film SLR once, and i couldn't believe how heavy it was. My dad has 2 Nikon Fs (no idea why). I know i couldn't use them. I can never plan for exposure and and focus very well.


----------



## SpykeZ

I like the colored version a bit more, flower coulda been positioned a little more to the bottom left but I give it a 7/10

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeee


----------



## WIGILOCO

Basic pic, maybe good for facebook or some other place. 5/10



Friend's first model show in shopping center Hansa, in Turku Finland.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO* 
Basic pic, maybe good for facebook or some other place. 5/10



Friend's first model show in shopping center Hansa, in Turku Finland.

LMAO!!

Not sure I like the positioning of him in the picture, coulda used a bit better background. 7/10? I'll bump it to an 8 if that's a mullet he has.

Tried something a bit different and tried focusing on the wheel. I like it but I don't.


----------



## biatchi

7/10 quite cool


----------



## WIGILOCO

Cool shot and nice colors! Good focus also. 8/10

I continue with the same spider theme


----------



## BlankThis

Excellent exposure and DoF







9/10 wish I could see a higher res version.

Did a little test for my new lighting setup for a project I have coming up. A little crop but I'm happy with the results. And yeah I know it's too thin...


----------



## SpykeZ

7/10

I dig the crop and positioning, focus is on the nose, I woulda gone for the eyes


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


7/10
I dig the crop and positioning, focus is on the nose, I woulda gone for the eyes










Self portrait







Thanks!


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


Self portrait







Thanks!


ha! pretty damn good for a self portrait!


----------



## Foxrun

Love the lighting and the coloring. Sorta reminds me of hl2 lol 8.5/10


----------



## GanjaSMK

9/10 Great catch, 10/10 if the claws hand't been cut off on the right ~ GREAT photo!


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Foxrun* 
Love the lighting and the coloring. Sorta reminds me of hl2 lol 8.5/10


I wonder if I was the only one to see it, but...


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thecanadian* 
i wonder if i was the only one to see it, but...










roflmao


----------



## Manyak

Lol


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
9/10 Great catch, 10/10 if the claws hand't been cut off on the right ~ GREAT photo!










8/10 sharp


----------



## GanjaSMK

9/10 Very cool fluffy and whispy flow, nice composure.

Another DSP shot ...


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


9/10 Very cool fluffy and whispy flow, nice composure.


The fluffyness is handheld macro fail on my part


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


The fluffyness is handheld macro fail on my part










No matter, it looks nice. The focus isn't great but the fluffyness makes up for it at least to me!

*EDIT: * That's an effect I'd try to duplicate and apply to other conditions and subjects, if I were you with that camera!









*DOUBE EDIT: * Hey hey hey! Below me there, rate me rate me! vvv - ^^^


----------



## Boyboyd

*Edit:* I'll give the headphones 8/10. I find it hard to rate because it's technically a great image, it looks like a catalogue photo, but I think the white is too bright.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


The fluffyness is handheld macro fail on my part










It doesn't matter if it;s an accident so long as it adds something to the picture


















Sorry for the flat-ness. I shot in JPG instead of RAW


----------



## Laxxen

8/10, looks great. great timing and nice dynamic range.


----------



## BlankThis

8.5/10 Lovely shot and good job not getting in the reflection.


----------



## xlastshotx

^very nice 7.5/10


----------



## biatchi

8.5/10 I like the shadowing.

A very spur of the moment shot while I was looking through my photos, shame I wasn't prepared and that the lens wasn't focused or very good.


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *biatchi* 
8.5/10 I like the shadowing.

A very spur of the moment shot while I was looking through my photos, shame I wasn't prepared and that the lens wasn't focused or very good.


Lens creates a nice starburst effect, but the lack of any focus definitely detracts from the photo.

For quality of photo? 4/10.

For artistic value? 8/10.

And as a fan of starburst effects, 9.5/10.


----------



## tK FuRY

5/10 sorry, The light bokeh is cool.

Shot on 400TMAX, I know, don't kill me. The actual shot isn't faded on the right side


----------



## biatchi

The starburst effect was a cross screen filter


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


The starburst effect was a cross screen filter


Ahh. Here's a starburst shot from my wide-angle lens:


----------



## WIGILOCO

Cool lights. 7/10.



legs of nivea.


----------



## airplaneman

That starburst effect is really cool, how are you doing it?


----------



## mz-n10

there are starburst filters.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO* 
Cool lights. 7/10.



legs of nivea.

uuugghhh I love shots like these and it blows huge ahem cause theres nothing like this around me

9/10 -1 point for jealousy....

Darkwing Duck on his offtime


----------



## theblah

9/10 Very nice.


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theblah* 
9/10 Very nice.









Wonderfully composed. Love the muted lighting. 9/10.


----------



## WIGILOCO

9/10. Great photo! =)


----------



## Yoko Littner

Drew this about 10 minutes ago for said occasion XD so rate it! ^^8/10



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ryan747

This is rate the photo above, not the drawing. There is a separate arts and graphics section for this, located in OT. I'll Rate it this one time.

5/10 looks like a good drawing but a bit creepy, i dont get the little girl being hung its just demented.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryan747* 
*snip*

5/10 looks like a good drawing but a bit creepy, i dont get the little girl being hung its just demented.
[/IMG]

Dude lol... It's a doll that the little girl hung, not a little girl.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mz-n10*


there are starburst filters.


So it's a filter that you install onto a lens, or a filter in Photoshop? Sorry, I'm new to photography...


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
So it's a filter that you install onto a lens, or a filter in Photoshop? Sorry, I'm new to photography...

It's a filter for a lens. But you can also replicate it in photoshop.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


It's a filter for a lens. But you can also replicate it in photoshop.


Ah, thanks!


----------



## hubwub

6/10 - The photo needs to be a bit brighter.


----------



## theCanadian

^ Someone shoot this man.


----------



## P.Johnston

^^1/10


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## theCanadian

^ lol!


----------



## P.Johnston

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


^ lol!


eh?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *P.Johnston*


eh?


I don't know if that's supposed to be a joke or a question. Either way, neat photo.


----------



## GanjaSMK

^^^^^ Photo trickery







. Nice.


----------



## P.Johnston

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
^^^^^ Photo trickery







. Nice.


Um--not photo trickery. I shot that at the Louvre in Paris. The model is a cadet who was on the trip.

I made a small correction to one water jet (so it was not coming out of her chin). that's all.


----------



## Unstableiser

What on earth is up with you lol! He clearly didn't mean that! People like your work, learn to accept that.


----------



## Unstableiser

Oh my god there is ACTUALLY a guy in a black and white-stiped top. Please tell me he is French and you have made my day. Oh and the young chap with the hairy chin, please give up and shave!


----------



## SpykeZ

10/10 Theres so much in in that picture









Just noticed that tree branch in this picture..grrrrrr


----------



## ezikiel12

9.5/10 Get rid of the tree branches..


----------



## SpykeZ

is that metro2033 and why are you posting video game screen shots?

0/10


----------



## P.Johnston

9/10


----------



## SpykeZ

I'ma save some photo's before I run out but I wanna give that an 8/10, love the percpective. Crop out the top light maybe the one to the right as well unless you have it with the full light?


----------



## P.Johnston

Thanks--meant to post this one:


----------



## SpykeZ

Too much exposure? :\\ 6/10


----------



## Manyak

8/10

Needs perspective correction, the buildings look like they're about to fall over.

{Waiting for a new camera to arrive, don't have anything new to post







}


----------



## Easty

Love the photo 8/10

Maybe a bit too much black above without stars..

This is 4th July this year in D.C. USA


----------



## P.Johnston

9/10 - love the even lighting (visible crowd and fireworks)


----------



## Hamburglar

8/10 sure wish you had the whole firework explosion in there


----------



## SpykeZ

LOL *** IS THAT!! 8/10 haha I want one!


----------



## Exfiltrate

8/10

The black and white makes it look a bit bland.


----------



## P.Johnston

6/10--not spectacular, but her averted look is interesting


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *P.Johnston* 
6/10--not spectacular, but her averted look is interesting











6.5/10 love the pan, dont like the motion blur on the scooter and the framing.

random shot few days ago at my friends house.









5d2 leica 90/2.8


----------



## Hamburglar

7/10 Seems a little soft on the cup, looks like it was focusing on the light reflection on the right side of the table

(Canon t2i / Sigma 30mm)

IMG_3173 [1280x768] by paparazzininja, on Flickr


----------



## SpykeZ

9/10!!! That your dog!?

I accept your dog and raise you another dog...

One that's saying IIMMMAAAAA GGEETTT YOOOOOOO


----------



## Boyboyd

9/10. That dog has the craaaaaaazy look in it's eyes. And everything is pin sharp.

This one is different, but it's been getting a load of views on my flickr.


----------



## Hamburglar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


9/10!!! That your dog!?
I accept your dog and raise you another dog...


Yes that is my black lab B.J. ( Black Jewel... so there is no misunderstandings







)


----------



## Conspiracy

spykez your dog scares me...


----------



## KarmaKiller

G/F took this on her vacation a few weeks ago. Somewhere in the Caribbean.


----------



## SickStew

*[ME] Loosehead Prop Rugby*


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*


spykez your dog scares me...


haha not my dog







I wish though, was a regular at a dog park we take mine to.

this is my pup, collie sheppard and some doberman, best damn dog I've ever had


----------



## P.Johnston

Nice action and expression(s). 9/10


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
9/10!!! That your dog!?

I accept your dog and raise you another dog...

One that's saying IIMMMAAAAA GGEETTT YOOOOOOO










This seems like the perfect moment to use something I saw once. I'm not sure what it's called, but basically you zoom in on the dog right as you are pressing the shutter so you get a zoom around the center of the picture. It adds a lot of motion and looks absolutely awesome.


----------



## sbao26975

Quote:


Originally Posted by *P.Johnston* 
Nice action and expression(s). 9/10

Nothing really pops to me...6/10.









Not the best, but hey, why not.


----------



## tK FuRY

I'm not liking the glare towards the subject, what UV filter did you have on?

7/10, good bokeh.

Rough scan, it's much better in person 11x14


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
This seems like the perfect moment to use something I saw once. I'm not sure what it's called, but basically you zoom in on the dog right as you are pressing the shutter so you get a zoom around the center of the picture. It adds a lot of motion and looks absolutely awesome.

This?

http://www.dslrtips.com/workshops/Ho...on_photo.shtml

I've yet to do something like that, im still "new" to photography and haven't learned all the nifty tricks, im "studying" metering right now.


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
This?

http://www.dslrtips.com/workshops/Ho...on_photo.shtml

I've yet to do something like that, im still "new" to photography and haven't learned all the nifty tricks, im "studying" metering right now.

That's panning, he means a radial blur effect, when you zoom and release the shutter.


----------



## nolonger

No, I guess you'd have to try it to see. Press the shutter as you zoom in on something quickly. You'll see the result.

^^exactly what he used in this photo.


----------



## SpykeZ

ROFLMAO!! looks like he's turbo hauling!!

How is that done?! Just doom in and shoot the picture at the same time?


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
ROFLMAO!! looks like he's turbo hauling!!

How is that done?! Just doom in and shoot the picture at the same time?

Pretty much, it works best with a relatively slow shutter speed. You won't get a great effect at 1/1000th obviously lol.


----------



## SpykeZ

ya I can see how the shutter speed is going to effect it. I'll definately have to try this out! Thanks! Never would have thought about this.


----------



## sbao26975

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tK FuRY* 
I'm not liking the glare towards the subject, what UV filter did you have on?

7/10, good bokeh.


Some hoya UV filter...was pretty cheap.


----------



## eseb1

Well since a photo hasn't been posted in the last few posts, I can't rate the photo above, so I'll just post my own.

DÃ¼sseldorf, Germany.








Attachment 174022


----------



## laboitenoire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eseb1* 
Well since a photo hasn't been posted in the last few posts, I can't rate the photo above, so I'll just post my own.

DÃ¼sseldorf, Germany.








Attachment 174022

I'd say 6/10. Interesting subject, just the composition could be a smidge better.


----------



## SpykeZ

8/10 Nice setup, composure etc but not so interesting subject


----------



## WIGILOCO

Odd pic







6/10.


----------



## airplaneman

9/10. I really like that shot, but I'm not enough of a photography wiz to give out 10's







.

That being said, this isn't any better subject-wise, I just took it quickly while partying with my roommates. I don't like the wires in the background, but my computer is plugged into that outlet, so I didn't really want to unplug it.


----------



## AdvanSuper

7/10 for randomness

Cars are mainly what I take pictures of, so bear with me here


----------



## GanjaSMK

7/10 Great detail and reflection with good lighting... but unfortunately for you, that bike distracts a good deal (for me at least!)


----------



## AdvanSuper

8/10 the white background looks a little distorted.

Yeah if I knew how to remove things I would have done so.


----------



## mortimersnerd

9/10 I love the shot

Took some shots this weekend when I wasn't racing.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
9/10 I love the shot

Took some shots this weekend when I wasn't racing.










You race XC? What are you ridin? I've got a buddy looking at the new Element 70 RSL..it's pretty







.


----------



## AdvanSuper

9/10 watermark kills it for me

Candy Cane


----------



## Dirtyworks

8.5/10 - Great contrast, not only of distance, but lighting.
Sittin' on the deck, drinking an ice cold beer and I saw this:


----------



## beers

6.5/10 + 2 for the relaxed nature.









Router and image quality of [email protected]#[email protected]#!


----------



## WIGILOCO

Hurts my eyes! Interesting setup there, don't know what it is







3/10


----------



## mahtareika

Cool shot 9/10


----------



## dracotonisamond

8.5/10 looks good but is kinda obscured.
i found some new batteries while on a vacation of sorts. accidentally caught this fella when taking a picture








just playing around with my measly old powershot SX110IS


----------



## AdvanSuper

8/10 cool photo


----------



## Danylu

7/10 - Distracting Background, perhaps could have tried incorporating the good light a bit more.



Guys please post cropped photos thanks


----------



## WIGILOCO

Great macro! 8/10.


----------



## Dirtyworks

5/10 - Not sure what you were going for.








First foray's into long exposure didn't quite work out, however with the RAW image I was able to extract this in Photoshop.
Pretty sweet, considering the original was almost entirely white.


----------



## 420Assassin

8/10 liking the black and white scheme


Vantec IceBerq4 pro vga cooler moded to fit on sig rig north bridge


----------



## Dirtyworks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *420Assassin*


8/10 liking the black and white scheme


I had no choice, I couldn't extract any colour from the image









8/10 - I like the selective focus








Sorry for the noise. I had ISO set to 1600 from the night before and didn't have time to change it.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO*


Great macro! 8/10.

_*stink-eyes pic*_


Wut happened here? Usually a fan of your shots, but this? Are you trying to covertly bash some of the other awful photos being posted lately?


----------



## WIGILOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Wut happened here? Usually a fan of your shots, but this? Are you trying to covertly bash some of the other awful photos being posted lately?


Nice to hear that someone likes my photos







Haha I added that cold face for my own fun. Laughed that photo for hours







Wanted to share it with you guys. Here's something usual:

That duck photo looks like some texture on it? 6/10.


----------



## Dirtyworks

9/10 - Just a great over all shot.
No texture, just edited size down. Its a noisy pic - 1600 iso on a day I was squinting with sunglasses on :\\


----------



## ikem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dirtyworks*


9/10 - Just a great over all shot.
No texture, just edited size down. Its a noisy pic - 1600 iso on a day I was squinting with sunglasses on :\\


bah u dont have a pic....


----------



## theCanadian

8/10


----------



## Shane1244

8/10, It looks like a photo where it would really benefit if it was super sharp.

I was shooting for like 20 minutes, forgot to turn the ISO down from 400. -_- Still turned out decent.


----------



## theCanadian

*ppl thinking ISO 400 on a digital camera is bad*


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
8/10, It looks like a photo where it would really benefit if it was super sharp.

I was shooting for like 20 minutes, forgot to turn the ISO down from 400. -_- Still turned out decent.










since when is 400 bad lol


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
since when is 400 bad lol









Wouldn't ISO-100 be clearer? Assuming it would be, I had more than enough light to shoot ISO-100. I'd really like to know, I've only had my camera for about a month, and haven't shot outside much. I always just though I should shoot at the lowest ISO possible.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

You want ISO heh?
These photos shows no mercy thanks to the god awful camera on the HTC Legend









ISO 100









ISO 800


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Wouldn't ISO-100 be clearer? Assuming it would be, I had more than enough light to shoot ISO-100. I'd really like to know, I've only had my camera for about a month, and haven't shot outside much. I always just though I should shoot at the lowest ISO possible.

if your in daylight you won't normally need to shoot in anything higher than 100. If it's too dark out for 100 and it doesn't show up very well you up the iso notch by notch till you get a decent light, at the cost of quality.


----------



## theCanadian

If you have good light, then you won't really be able to tell the difference between photos unless you look at them at the pixel level. There's absolutely no reason NOT to shoot at ISO 400 (unless say you wanted to crop it a lot or enlarge it.)


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
If you have good light, then you won't really be able to tell the difference between photos unless you look at them at the pixel level. There's absolutely no reason NOT to shoot at ISO 400 (unless say you wanted to crop it a lot or enlarge it.)

Oh okay, Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## Hamburglar

t2i + 50mm f/1.8


----------



## By-Tor

9.5/10 love this shot...

5d & 24-105mm


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Oh okay, Thanks for clearing that up!










If you want a scientific explanation, this is basically how noise in a photograph propagates, whether or not you're shooting digital or film.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recipro...rocity_failure

Basically, it's just a 'failure' at the chemical/molecular level due to light not reaching that particular grain/pixel at a rapid enough rate. It can be compensated for, but not completely.

Note: I could be wrong here. I'm self taught. But this is my understanding.


----------



## Striker36

D3000 on auto+Sigma 70-300mm AF-VR

saw this in yellow stone on my trip earlier this summer. i really like it but i would like to know what you guys think. it was just a kind of quick up and down shot as the car i was in was moving quite fast...


----------



## SpykeZ

7/10 looks like a screen capture from a movie









Not...the best picture but I love the faces lol, my dog is on the left..


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

7/10 because I love the action/energy. A crop may help the pic too.


----------



## Danylu

9/10

Care to enlighten us on how you did it







?


----------



## theCanadian

I don't like the roof. 8/10 for awesomeness.

And now we can all make fun of my lenses. Though, to be fair, I was shooting at a shutter speed that should have put me on a tripod... but I was prone.... IDk. Here it is. This was taken with the 35-105mm. I think the fly was dead anyway.

100% crop:


----------



## Striker36

7/10 the DoF is grate but it could be sharper









some of my own DoF fun


----------



## Danylu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danylu*


9/10

Care to enlighten us on how you did it







?




Please rate mine









As for the person above; 7/10

It'd be great if you focused on the spiky bit.


----------



## Striker36

8-10 the right side is all shifted but the snap ring and the color is really cool


----------



## Danylu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


8-10 the right side is all shifted but the snap ring and the color is really cool


Yeah... shooting through plastic and glass watchface didn't help the cause


----------



## Boyboyd

I'd give the photo above 7/10. Maybe more if i knew what it was.

For some reason, most of the UK had an amazing sunset last night. It was the strangest thing i've ever seen. Like someone had increased the saturation on EVERYTHING irl.


----------



## Syrillian

^ Wow!

Portents of doom?

*Imma not qualified to rate*


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I'd give the photo above 7/10. Maybe more if i knew what it was.

For some reason, most of the UK had an amazing sunset last night. It was the strangest thing i've ever seen. Like someone had increased the saturation on EVERYTHING irl.











That is just Beautiful. perfect


----------



## Striker36

wow.... 10-10. period end of story.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Hey Boyboyd, lovely shot! The reflection on the wet road really helps carry the colours. You wouldn't have a high-res version (desktop), would you?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Hey Boyboyd, lovely shot! The reflection on the wet road really helps carry the colours. You wouldn't have a high-res version (desktop), would you?


Thanks for the positive ratings guys. I don't have a high-res on me (i'm at work atm) but i'll upload a desktop version when i get home.

Edit: Here's a 2560x1600 sized one. Should work on all 16:10 widescreen monitors. It'll clip off some of the top + bottom on 16:9 though.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boyboyd* 
I'd give the photo above 7/10. Maybe more if i knew what it was.

For some reason, most of the UK had an amazing sunset last night. It was the strangest thing i've ever seen. Like someone had increased the saturation on EVERYTHING irl.










15/10

GORGEOUS shot


----------



## ~sizzzle~

NICE!!!!!!!!!!

I think the thread just ended. I'm sure not going to post something after that.


----------



## GanjaSMK

I could swear - and please take no offense, that I have seen that very photo before it was posted here.


----------



## folk-it-up

i'm no photographer and i used my sisters digital camera but it hink this came out cool


----------



## Dirtyworks

6.5/10 - I like the idea; maybe if you darkened the motherboard components a bit & used a more selective focus?








I was gonna crop the bottom out, but I kind of like it there.


----------



## theCanadian

That's because all the detail is in the bottom!

7/10

meh


----------



## mz-n10

6/10 sorry but the front bumper of that camry(?) just makes it looks sloppy....

friend wants to sell his car decided to have some fun....challenging shooting a black car at 3pm on a clear day.


----------



## Drogue

7/10 I like the old ghetto lookin' building. Don't care too much for the car.

Not much of a photographer myself, but I took this picture and thought it turned out pretty well. I was too lazy to edit out the water spots on the lense.


----------



## airplaneman

7/10 because of the water spots, otherwise you'd get an 8.5-9.0 from me.

Nothing too interesting, but I like it:


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
7/10 I like the old ghetto lookin' building. Don't care too much for the car.

Not much of a photographer myself, but I took this picture and thought it turned out pretty well. I was too lazy to edit out the water spots on the lense.

considering how the point of the shoot is to sell the car and not the building....


----------



## Goobers

mz no photo..?


Red vs Blue. by Steve Tyson, on Flickr


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goobers* 
mz no photo..?

You're supposed to rate airplaneman's.


----------



## Matrixvibe




----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I'd give the photo above 7/10. Maybe more if i knew what it was.

For some reason, most of the UK had an amazing sunset last night. It was the strangest thing i've ever seen. Like someone had increased the saturation on EVERYTHING irl.











Don't take this the wrong way, please, but it seems this is very over-saturated and I'm (personal opinion) not sure why everyone has jumped on the 'perfect shot' bandwagon for it. It's a nice shot, don't get me wrong.

Not what I would call 'perfect' though....


----------



## biatchi

@Matrixvibe 9/10 that's pretty cool


----------



## airplaneman

9/10 for you as well. I really like the DoF shots.

No one rated mine, so I'm re-posting.

Nothing too interesting, but I like it:


----------



## Boyboyd

I like it. Like you said it's not incredibly interesting, but it's very difficult to get buildings to look interesting. Wish that tree wasn't in there though, or if it's un-avoidable make it a foreground subject.

8/10.


----------



## SpykeZ

Did you post that one on the last page? 3/10 Just clouds


----------



## Striker36

@SpykeZ 7-10. its not very sharp and the colors seem a bit washed out but i like the composition


----------



## SpykeZ

oooo gorgeous







8/10 were you driving by when you took that?


----------



## Striker36

yea my sister was doing about 85 through Wyoming on our way to Denver to fly me home from my trip to MT (where most of the pictures i posed so far are from)

10. i love it. i love the reflections in the water and how both ducks are doing the same thing.









and because i love horses








my sister and brotherinlaws







not the best picture but i like it


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
yea my sister was doing about 85 through Wyoming on our way to Denver to fly me home from my trip to MT (where most of the pictures i posed so far are from)

10. i love it. i love the reflections in the water and how both ducks are doing the same thing.









and because i love horses








my sister and brotherinlaws







not the best picture but i like it

7/10, The quality of the colours and sharpness is very nice, I don't like like composition though.

Took a walk through the forest with a friend, This was one of my favorites that I shot.


----------



## RedFox911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
7/10, The quality of the colours and sharpness is very nice, I don't like like composition though.

Took a walk through the forest with a friend, This was one of my favorites that I shot.










7/10 nice shot







like the spot coloring
Takin in San Fransisco at 300mm


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RedFox911* 
7/10 nice shot







like the spot coloring
Takin in San Fransisco at 300mm









Just so I'm sure you know.. That was the natural colour of the leaf. It fell down and landed on the smaller green leaves.









I love your picture, It kinds of gives a indescribable effect to me. 9/10

Another one. Looking straight up the trunk of a tree


----------



## RedFox911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Just so I'm sure you know.. That was the natural colour of the leaf. It fell down and landed on the smaller green leaves.









I love your picture, It kinds of gives a indescribable effect to me. 9/10

Another one. Looking straight up the trunk of a tree










9/10 Great DoF!
heres another, was just experimenting the blue background is all natural no photoshop on it. It was a pool actually


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Just so I'm sure you know.. That was the natural colour of the leaf. It fell down and landed on the smaller green leaves.









I love your picture, It kinds of gives a indescribable effect to me. 9/10

Another one. Looking straight up the trunk of a tree










I like it but the sky bokeh is a bit too distracting for me 8/10

Not a very interesting shot here


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RedFox911* 
7/10 nice shot







like the spot coloring
Takin in San Fransisco at 300mm









I want the full rez for that please and thank you


----------



## By-Tor

9/10 really love this shot...

Docked next to Nauticus in Norfolk, Va. and is now and exhibit.

http://www.nauticus.org/exhibits/battleship-wisconsin

7d & 24-105mm with a little HDR..


----------



## Evil Mechanic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *By-Tor* 
9/10 really love this shot...

Docked next to Nauticus in Norfolk, Va. and is now and exhibit.

http://www.nauticus.org/exhibits/battleship-wisconsin

7d & 24-105mm with a little HDR..









Really nice shot. 8/10

Sea Turtles beached on Anaehoomalu bay in Hawaii


----------



## drb328

Quote:

Sea Turtles beached on Anaehoomalu bay in Hawaii









Not bad, better than my photos 7/10

Break in the rain allowed me to capture this


----------



## SpykeZ

8/10

for some reason..it reminds me of STALKER.....and I have NO idea why, but that means awesome.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
8/10

for some reason..it reminds me of STALKER.....and I have NO idea why, but that means awesome.

It remindes me of Goldeneye, LOL. It looks like a secret entrance to an underground bunker or missile silo or something


----------



## SpykeZ

oooo I know that lvl!! god those were the good old days when consoles games didn't blow


----------



## Danylu

8/10 but composition is a bit off in my opinion.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


oooo I know that lvl!! god those were the good old days when consoles games didn't blow


haha, yeah.... These days I can barely get myself to play games in general :/

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danylu*


8/10 but composition is a bit off in my opinion.




What IS that?


----------



## Danylu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


haha, yeah.... These days I can barely get myself to play games in general :/

What IS that?


Lots of water droplets


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danylu*


Lots of water droplets










LOL you know what I thought it was? Window tint with a whole bunch of bubbles in it


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Panasonic FZ28+Olympus TCON-17. No tripod.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
Lots of water droplets









from the saliva drool coming off the corner of your mouth?


----------



## Evil Mechanic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
from the saliva drool coming off the corner of your mouth?









I just read that as "from the *salvia* drool coming off the corner of your mouth?"


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
LOL you know what I thought it was? Window tint with a whole bunch of bubbles in it









I thought it was a horrible soldering job.


----------



## tK FuRY




----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *evil mechanic* 
i just read that as "from the *salvia* drool coming off the corner of your mouth?"

haha :d


----------



## theCanadian

I thought it was an alligator.


----------



## Dirtyworks

7.5/10 on that horse - too bad that fence had to be there
















Just a hazy memory..
(not edited)


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
8/10 but composition is a bit off in my opinion.



Hasn't been rated.

6/10. I have absolutely no idea what is happening.

First reaction was that it was Altair or Ezio, closer inspection reveals that its a bottle.


----------



## rocstar96




----------



## By-Tor

4/10 very dark..

7D & 70-200mm 2.8 IS


----------



## drb328

Quote:



Originally Posted by *By-Tor*


4/10 very dark..

7D & 70-200mm 2.8 IS










Wow, 10/10

PS, i think someone is a Rush fan


----------



## WIGILOCO

8/10. Great cloths and paint on the face!


----------



## airplaneman

Accidentally unsubscribed so I'm re-subscribing.


----------



## Danylu

7/10. The ship is a bit distracting.

Maybe this time the next poster will know what's happening and will rate mine


----------



## Striker36

6-10 its kinda distracting. it would make a good background image in an add or something but on its own its just kinda distracting


----------



## Conspiracy

5/10 looks like a normal snap shot. i wouldnt kiss a horse but thats me lol


----------



## Manyak

4/10
Already gave you comments in your thread









This was scanned from a B&W film print.


----------



## airplaneman

8/10. Cool concept, although I think I'd like it more if it was in colour.

Ironically, here is a black and white shot of mine







. I cropped it a bit.

How might I be able to blur out the chips in the background as well as the ones in the foreground? I shot with an 18-55mm lens, F4.5 and ISO100. I couldn't seem to blur out the chips in the background so any advice would be great







. If it's not possible without using Photoshop, then don't worry about it.


----------



## Manyak

From here it looks like the plane of focus is running through both the 'A's and the stack of chips. You could try thinning the DOF by using a wider aperture and/or longer focal length, but I don't know if that would work due to the angle. And you might blur the giant clubs symbol a little too much.

A tilt/shift lens would come in real handy here I think.


----------



## WIGILOCO

That's a classic one. 7/10. If you want more bokeh you should go for some bigger aperture lenses, like 50mm 1.8 is great. Here's photo with the 50mm 1.8, my sister creeping.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


8/10. Cool concept, although I think I'd like it more if it was in colour.

Ironically, here is a black and white shot of mine







. I cropped it a bit.

How might I be able to blur out the chips in the background as well as the ones in the foreground? I shot with an 18-55mm lens, F4.5 and ISO100. I couldn't seem to blur out the chips in the background so any advice would be great







. If it's not possible without using Photoshop, then don't worry about it.


Select what you want to blur and use gaussian blur on it.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
From here it looks like the plane of focus is running through both the 'A's and the stack of chips. You could try thinning the DOF by using a wider aperture and/or longer focal length, but I don't know if that would work due to the angle. And you might blur the giant clubs symbol a little too much.

A tilt/shift lens would come in real handy here I think.

I can't use a longer focal length because too much of the black chips begin to show, so I think you are right in saying that it won't work due to the angle.

Just did a bit of reading up on shift lenses as I've never heard of them before, they seem pretty cool! I can see how they might be useful.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO* 
That's a classic one. 7/10. If you want more bokeh you should go for some bigger aperture lenses, like 50mm 1.8 is great. Here's photo with the 50mm 1.8, my sister creeping.









I think I will need to invest in a 50mm F1.8 lens, they seem to be quite popular for shots like this..and I like these close-up shots a lot







.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Select what you want to blur and use gaussian blur on it.

I was trying not to use PS because I wanted to see if I could do it with the camera, but it might come to that.


----------



## nolonger

Double negative threw me off, sorry!


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
I can't use a longer focal length because too much of the black chips begin to show, so I think you are right in saying that it won't work due to the angle.

Just did a bit of reading up on shift lenses as I've never heard of them before, they seem pretty cool! I can see how they might be useful.

On _your_ lens maybe you can't, because it's a variable aperture, but at equal apertures 200mm gives you a thinner DOF than 50mm.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
On _your_ lens maybe you can't, because it's a variable aperture, but at equal apertures 200mm gives you a thinner DOF than 50mm.

Yeah, that makes sense. I never realized until now how useful it would be to have multiple lenses! Just got the camera a couple weeks ago so I only have the one lens, but in the next months I'm planning on buying a couple more.. just gotta find out what I will use the most.

Re-took the shot with better-looking poker chips and left the red in the two aces. I think this shot looks a lot better overall







.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Yeah, that makes sense. I never realized until now how useful it would be to have multiple lenses! Just got the camera a couple weeks ago so I only have the one lens, but in the next months I'm planning on buying a couple more.. just gotta find out what I will use the most.

Re-took the shot with better-looking poker chips and left the red in the two aces. I think this shot looks a lot better overall







.










7/10. Very nice shot, but a little cliche. I'm in the same situation of yours. Only thing is I got my camera a couple months ago. I've been eyeing a 50mm 1.8 for quite a while so I could take decent indoor low-light photos.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
7/10. Very nice shot, but a little cliche. I'm in the same situation of yours. Only thing is I got my camera a couple months ago. I've been eyeing a 50mm 1.8 for quite a while so I could take decent indoor low-light photos.

Yeah, I would like a 50mm 1.8 and then a telephoto of some sort, but I haven't looked into those much.

I know the shot is cliche, but what isn't nowadays?







. Regardless, I still like it.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Yeah, I would like a 50mm 1.8 and then a telephoto of some sort, but I haven't looked into those much.

I know the shot is cliche, but what isn't nowadays?







. Regardless, I still like it.

Not a bad shot at all, just saying it seems like I've seen that before, you know? I guess that would be the definition of cliche. If you see something you could swear you've seen before.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Not a bad shot at all, just saying it seems like I've seen that before, you know? I guess that would be the definition of cliche. If you see something you could swear you've seen before.

I posted something like it higher up on the page? Lol


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I'll rate the four aces a 7.5-8.0, I guess. It doesn't do much for me to be honest, but I can't explain why.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Manyak

I like it. Simple yet effective. 8/10

Here's another from the same roll of b&w film as the last one. It's not underexposed in print, my scanner just sucks (as you can see from the posterization).


----------



## skatingrocker17

Manyak, you're picture is awesome. I wish I could take pictures like that.

All my pictures are pretty similar so I just uploaded them all, I'm not a photographer nor do I own a sweet DSLR but the Panasonic Lumix seems to take some nice pictures for me.
I took all these pictures on an overpass of I-75.


----------



## Deano12345

8/10 for them as a set. 2nd, 3rd and 5th are my favorites though


----------



## Shane1244

9/10, Crop out the top right and it'll be that much close to a 10.

I'd like to get this one rated again!


----------



## skatingrocker17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
9/10, Crop out the top right and it'll be that much close to a 10.

I'd like to get this one rated again!



















8/10

It would be sweeter if the back ground was what was behind the ipod but then I remembered that's not the 4th gen so it doesn't have a camera.


----------



## gtsteviiee

I like the color. 9.5/10, It just looks like it's more focused on your hand rather than the iPod.


----------



## mz-n10

7/10 little too cliche....but i do like how my eyes gets drawn to the aperture, wish it was the 50/1.4 with a rounder iris....










trip back from LA, and yes the car is dirty


----------



## AdvanSuper

7/10 the distance of the ground to the car kills it for me maybe crop it?


----------



## WIGILOCO

Golfs! I like the depth of field. 7,5/10


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I quite like the lighting, but I'm not big on the composition of that one. I liked your last few "forest" shots a bit better. 7.5/10.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO* 
Golfs! I like the depth of field. 7,5/10



Sorry to break the chain and not post a pic, but is that an HDR shot(s)?


----------



## Mr. Davis




----------



## Ryan747

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
I quite like the lighting, but I'm not big on the composition of that one. I liked your last few "forest" shots a bit better. 7.5/10.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

1/10 that sky totally ruined the photo it looks so cartoony and fake! Sorry bro.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Davis* 









7/10 nice shot looks good, the colors are nice.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Davis* 










7/10 great color and sharpness but could of liked it more if the bottom wasnt cut off =3


----------



## drb328

[/QUOTE]

8/10 I like how the flag is in focus like that and the DOF is pretty good as well


----------



## Ryan747

7/10 Not a bad landscape, the colors are nice and the clouds look fantastic. I do notice a bit of haze in the photo though but obviously there isnt much you could do to fix it. But other then that decent landscape.

4 Historic Chairs.


----------



## GanjaSMK

6/10 - It's a little dark and/or underexposed; I would have used three chairs (if possible) as opposed to four and the angle is odd with that elongated brick background.


----------



## thisischuck01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryan747* 









Is that Rochester, NY?


----------



## theCanadian

8/10 because the watch looks dusty.

My original edit of this photo.









My new edit of this photo. Better sky.


----------



## ace8uk

6/10. It's quite a nice photo, but to me it seems a little boring and bland. I think it would have worked better if the background was a nice sunset or something.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ace8uk* 
6/10. It's quite a nice photo, but to me it seems a little boring and bland. I think it would have worked better if the background was a nice sunset or something.










offtopic =3 is that a 240


----------



## Maestrotogo

Taken with a powershot....


----------



## GanjaSMK

^^
Will not rate but - just wanted to say - What are you looking to the left at that plant for bird?! Look at all that beautiful flight path to your right!







Cool shot -


----------



## Maestrotogo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
^^
Will not rate but - just wanted to say - What are you looking to the left at that plant for bird?! Look at all that beautiful flight path to your right!







Cool shot -

That bird is flightless...and thanks for liking it...


----------



## pablo420

Seems a bit blurry.
7/10
If it was sharper... then 8/10


----------



## Maestrotogo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pablo420* 
Seems a bit blurry.
7/10
If it was sharper... then 8/10

Blurry? Where? Foreground?


----------



## wheeltowheel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
offtopic =3 is that a 240

yeah, looks to be a 240sx

Here's my contribution. I need an SLR


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

A bit noisy but oh well.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maestrotogo* 
That bird is flightless...and thanks for liking it...


----------



## Hamburglar

7/10 cropped a little to tight and too dark in the front

IMG_39011024x768 by paparazzininja, on Flickr


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wheeltowheel* 
yeah, looks to be a 240sx

Here's my contribution. I need an SLR








[URL=http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u310/wheeltowheel/cincy09058.jpg%5BIMG]http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u310/wheeltowheel/cincy09058.jpg[IMG[/URL]]
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
6.5/10 MK1's?

Quote:
[TABLE][TR][TD]
Originally Posted by [B]Hamburglar[/B] [URL=showthread.php?s=18c9b6a381ea2c82787afc71db22dae8&p=10957659#post10957659][IMG alt="View Post"]http://static.overclock.net//img/forum/go_quote.gif[/URL]
7/10 cropped a little to tight and too dark in the front

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4113/5065894530_52c56ef7dd_b.jpg[img][/URL][URL=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5065894530/]IMG_39011024x768[/URL] by [URL=http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/]paparazzininja[/URL], on Flickr
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
8/10 happy dog is happy

[IMG alt=""]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4111/5024779635_a71f0fb6c8_b.jpg


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ace8uk* 
6/10. It's quite a nice photo, but to me it seems a little boring and bland. I think it would have worked better if the background was a nice sunset or something.


LOLMAX


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
LOLMAX









IRL AA needed. Sweet composition, I'll have to think of what to rate it..
EDIt 7.5/10


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
IRL AA needed. Sweet composition, I'll have to think of what to rate it..
EDIt 7.5/10


A) Those are big old bolts on a bridge.
B) That's a photochop (http://www.overclock.net/10956499-post2733.html)
C) You were supposed to rate the one above me.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
A) Those are big old bolts on a bridge.
B) That's a photochop (http://www.overclock.net/10956499-post2733.html)
C) You were supposed to rate the one above me.

10/10 happy?


----------



## Shane1244

In that case, I'll give it a 7/10, Mostly because of the cool lighting and sharpness of it.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper* 
10/10 happy?


.... I accept your 6/10 of my original photo.
.... My last post was not directed at you.
.... The photochop was a joke....

chillax.


----------



## robchaos

6/10 for the plant photo. not enough contrast between the subject and the background. Kinda of blurs together and is too hard to make out what it is clearly.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Great picture! 9/10

I hope you don't mind: _I added a few words to it_ (I'll take it down if it does bother you or anything, just let me know!







I just couldn't resist it.. )









*Please do not rate this picture - it was a 'for fun' edit!*

My submission:


----------



## robchaos

lol I don't mind at all.
9/10 for your submission too. Nice light box picture interesting retro subject.

One more submission from me today.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
.... I accept your 6/10 of my original photo.
.... My last post was not directed at you.
.... The photochop was a joke....

chillax.

I was just jokin brah


----------



## wheeltowheel

8/10 Animal photos are tough

612 scaglietti


----------



## AdvanSuper

4/10?

Putting this back up since no one rated..


----------



## dudemanppl

7.5/10 Wow I don;t remember the 50 1.8 bokeh being that funky.








Coach wins 100th game.


----------



## Danylu

6/10

There really isn't a point of interest that is obvious enough.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
6/10

There really isn't a point of interest that is obvious enough.

Your photo isn't working for me. May want to reupload it, might not be working for others either.

EDIT - Nice pic, but I don't have one to post right now so I won't rate it.


----------



## robchaos

if you click inside the big white box that says "photo unavailable" you can see his photo on flickr.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robchaos* 
if you click inside the big white box that says "photo unavailable" you can see his photo on flickr.

I see now...guess I should have tried that.


----------



## Hamburglar

8/10 I really like the ant, but all of the dust spots in the top of the shot are distracting

IMG_4080 [1024x768] by paparazzininja, on Flickr


----------



## Evil Mechanic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hamburglar* 
8/10 I really like the ant, but all of the dust spots in the top of the shot are distracting

IMG_4080 [1024x768] by paparazzininja, on Flickr

7/10 The upper right corner of the flower is out of focus so it blends in with the backgroung. Pretty nice otherwise.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Super sharp, cool lizard. Not sure I like the table cloth or whatever it's sitting on, it's very bright. Might have been better on the floor/ground or something. Still nice though, 8.5/10.

I still don't understand how one of my cameras (both the same, cheap) is getting shots like this. My little sisters "broke" it, and now I can only take shots from 1" away. It's not stuck in macro mode, normal macro mode before it broke and on the unbroken camera require you to shoot from about 8-12" away. No zoom either. Anyway...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Edited version -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## theCanadian

I suppose its always possible that an element has shifted and become stuck.

I almost didn't notice the bee in your photo. Just yesterday, I ran across a BIG ASS bee that was just kinda chillin' on a flower. Let me get right up in its face. Burned a couple frames on him. Hopefully they come out. I had to pull out my 35-105 macro lens on him. Been avoiding using that lens because I haven't liked the sharpness...


----------



## gtsteviiee




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee* 
candy pic

Rate my bumblebee^^^ and I'll rate your candy pic. I like it anyway.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gtsteviiee

Oh, for your bumble bee I rate it 9.5/10. To me the bee looks like it isn't focused on it, more on the flower. Nice photo anyways. I like the colors









Your water picture, I like it 10/10.


----------



## By-Tor

7/10

Young Surfer near Rudee Inlet in Virginia Beach.
5D & 24-105mm


----------



## WIGILOCO

7/10. Cool shot but the jpeg quality looks bad.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*


Oh, for your bumble bee I rate it 9.5/10. To me the bee looks like it isn't focused on it, more on the flower. Nice photo anyways. I like the colors









Your water picture, I like it 10/10.


Your M&M's get an 8/10. Looks like there are some odd streaks throughout, not sure if that was intentional. Other than that, pretty cool shot.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO*


7/10. Cool shot but the jpeg quality looks bad.


Nothing really wrong with that pic at all, except a bit of aliasing around the hat and hair. Probably a slightly higher res shot would fix that, like a 1024 pixel wide shot. I actually like the rear lighting though. 9/10.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Danylu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hamburglar*


8/10 I really like the ant, but all of the dust spots in the top of the shot are distracting

IMG_4080 [1024x768] by paparazzininja, on Flickr


Holy crap for some reason I didn't see the dots :|

I should get that lens cleaned. Thanks for pointing them out.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



7/10, nice DOF, would prefer to see slightly less of the stone on the left and not having the right-most head cut-off though.

This thread is lacking squirrels:










Taken with my Canon EOS Rebel XT / Canon EF-S 17-85mm f/4-5.6 through my front window.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

10/10 - excellent shot and cute squirrels. The one almost looks like he's hamming it up for the camera. Also, I have another version of my previous shot that you may like better, I'd have to find it. Nothing cut off and less of the rock though.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## fishman78

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


10/10 - excellent shot and cute squirrels. The one almost looks like he's hamming it up for the camera. Also, I have another version of my previous shot that you may like better, I'd have to find it. Nothing cut off and less of the rock though.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


7.5/10 I really like the color and the DOF, but the flowers look like they're dying (unless that's what you were going for)....

here's another squirrel submission due to the lack of them








Shot with a 300mm telephoto at about 30 meters.


----------



## Durdle Class A

8/10 Just that the quality and colors are abit off, eg the background greenery seems to have grains - btw How did you guys get so many good pics of squirrels


----------



## fishman78

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Durdle Class A* 
8/10 Just that the quality and colors are abit off, eg the background greenery seems to have grains - btw How did you guys get so many good pics of squirrels

















9/10 I really like this shot. Not a whole lot going on, nice and simple with lots of detail.

I got that squirrel shot at a long distance away with a telephoto. (and no tripod, hence the slight blurriness







)

Here's a caterpillar from the backyard

P7120017 by Fishman78, on Flickr


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Cool pic. If I have to be picky, it's a touch too dark. 8.5/10



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Please remember guys, I am on a $50 P&S.


----------



## Shane1244

5/10, I don't like the composition.


----------



## Shane1244

Oops, Forgot to post my picture..

Rate this one..









Here is the original:


----------



## GanjaSMK

8/10 - You lost a touch of detail by adjusting the sun's glare down, it's a touch over-contrasted. But it's a great photo! Good color/saturation.

I think I may have posted this already but here goes anyways ~


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
8/10 - You lost a touch of detail by adjusting the sun's glare down, it's a touch over-contrasted. But it's a great photo! Good color/saturation.

I think I may have posted this already but here goes anyways ~










5/10 not that sharp and not that interesting










somehow a $10 8ND filter in front of a w350 PS made it look like a IR shot....will investigate more. SOOC


----------



## GanjaSMK

4/10 - Dunno what happened but its way too bright, colors are off, etc, composition not great.

Brightest full moon in 2009 - shot with a P&S ~


----------



## airplaneman

8/10. I really like the mountains in the background.

My school's library as the sun is going down. I know, ugly building, but I like the lighting.


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
4/10 - Dunno what happened but its way too bright, colors are off, etc, composition not great.

yea IR shots do that with color and brightness.


----------



## Hamburglar

7/10 The bushes take away from the shot. I would like it so much more if they weren't there.

My first attempt at long exposure shots (Canon t2i w/ Canon 24-70 L)
IMG_3976 by paparazzininja, on Flickr


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hamburglar* 
7/10 The bushes take away from the shot. I would like it so much more if they weren't there.

My first attempt at long exposure shots
IMG_3976 by paparazzininja, on Flickr

9/10
love waterfall pics! love to see the blur
















taken with a nikon coolpix L20. its kinda out of focus i think, but it flew away b4 i could get another pic


----------



## By-Tor

4/10. Love the subject, but very out of focus.

Wipe Out.
7D & 70-200mm 2.8 IS (100% enlarged)


----------



## JumplnTheFire

7.5/10, nice action shot but the colors seem a little bland for some reason










Good old point and shoot. The train randomly showed up while we were doing some shots, probably a good omen.

Edit: Woah guys, slow down!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

7/10 - not sure I like the crop, or the lense flare/glare. Love the composition though.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
5/10, I don't like the composition.

So you felt such a need to give my photo a bad rating, that you even forgot to post your own?


----------



## robchaos

6/10 Depth of Field doesn't keep the full object in focus. Confusing composition, all I can tell is it is a plant of some kind.


----------



## Conspiracy

9/10 great angle and shot. 10/10 if there were some awesome clouds in the shot









just messing around with long exposures was my first one since i have my hands on a tripod temporarily


----------



## robchaos

8/10 nice sparks


----------



## WIGILOCO

6/10, lighting is good and soft.


----------



## wheeltowheel

7/10, the reflection distracts me- especially since there is so much contrast


----------



## Conspiracy

7/10 great shot for a concert shot since i bet the lighting was probly pretty bad i would assume, would be awesome if he was looking towards you and i would give it a 11/10 if he was also like pointing his finger directly at you while you took the picture lol. nice shot









was just messing around taking highISO photos and playing with long exposures. i think this one turned out nice, iso 1600


----------



## wheeltowheel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Conspiracy* 
would be awesome if he was looking towards you and i would give it a 11/10 if he was also like pointing his finger directly at you while you took the picture lol. nice shot









well, the photo really sucks but for the lolz...

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...l/52a6a87d.jpg


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wheeltowheel* 
well, the photo really sucks but for the lolz...

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...l/52a6a87d.jpg

wow, theres CA all over the place......what lens is that and why f5.6 at 70mm?


----------



## wheeltowheel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mz-n10*


wow, theres CA all over the place......what lens is that and why f5.6 at 70mm?


The batteries in my flash died. It was a friend's slr that I wasn't familiar with, so I left it on his programmed settings.

As for the above photo, I don't have a ton of skills yet, but I would say that the subject needs a bit more light. She seems to be lost in the background darkness.

This was taken a long time ago with the same point and shoot I use today (fujifilm e550). I really need to upgrade to a dslr, but they are just so expensive


----------



## robchaos

9/10 I have to say that catching a lightning strike like that is very impressive.


----------



## Conspiracy

epic bike lol 10/10 not the most interesting photo but pretty awesome. if only there was a ramp for him to do a trick off of lol

lost quite a bit of sharpness due to noise reduction. still not quite used to extreme low lighting


----------



## nubz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wheeltowheel* 
I really need to upgrade to a dslr, but they are just so expensive









Woop woop for dayton ohio, what area, you don't happen to be in the Ghetto/ Slums are you!?


----------



## WIGILOCO

Leaves. 5/10.


----------



## theCanadian

A light...


----------



## chatsworth

Sorry, but I don't get the light photo...I'd rate it only a 3 or 4 out of 10. How about this one?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chatsworth*


Sorry, but I don't get the light photo...I'd rate it only a 3 or 4 out of 10. How about this one?


Post your own photos only please.


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chatsworth* 
Sorry, but I don't get the light photo...I'd rate it only a 3 or 4 out of 10. How about this one?

was gonna give this a 10/10 but BAM @corbis.com.......


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO* 
Leaves. 5/10.



6/10 framing is good but without the post process i think thats a rather boring shot.










was looking through some of my older shots, and remembered i needed to print this and decided to share. 5 shot stitched on the a200.


----------



## Jerrari

9/10 I love the fact that you faded the edges of the panorama into black. This is a perfect print to me. Maybe cut a bit of the black empty space off the top and bottom of the photo.
















D3000 - f/16 - 1/80 - ISO100


----------



## Conspiracy

great focus. not at all a fan of bugs but do like this photo. 9/10

shot from the girls game at school. they got stomped 8-1 but got this one really nice shot

shot with my 28-135 @ 5.6
(makes me wish i had one of the 70-200L)


----------



## Boyboyd

That's a great action shot. The only way that i think it could be improved is if the ref wasn't standing still. It takes away some of the intense movement. But that's a really really minor point.

10/10.

Here's my submission, I couldn't decide whether or not to crop it square.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Nice shot and colours, but I'm not sure on the crop either. Still looks good though, 8.5/10.

Not sure what I think of this next photo. Yes, those plants where actually that colour -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

If you really don't like that one, rate this one -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Here's my submission, I couldn't decide whether or not to crop it square.











now thats some buttery bokeh


----------



## Dirtyworks

I'd say an 8 for them both.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mz-n10* 
now thats some buttery bokeh

Is buttery good? Sorry to break the flow of things.


----------



## Buttermilk

7and a half


----------



## robchaos

7/10 interesting, but what is it? Oil painting?


----------



## theCanadian

Poor contrast, and a car in the background. 6/10 for good focus, posture and DoF

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lonelyb...n/photostream/


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boyboyd* 
Is buttery good? Sorry to break the flow of things.

yes buttery is good. what lens is that?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mz-n10*


yes buttery is good. what lens is that?


55mm micro Nikor

Despite being manual focus it's one of the best lenses I have.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


55mm micro Nikor

Despite being manual focus it's one of the best lenses I have.



What do you shoot with?

And that's a relatively small aperture for it's focal length. And especially for it's price tag.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


What do you shoot with?

And that's a relatively small aperture for it's focal length. And especially for it's price tag.


D5000. Fortunately i didn't pay for it, i inherited it alone with some other old Nikor lenses. But the only one i really use is the micro.

I'll rate your rainy lawn-chair 8/10. It has a distinct mood to it, and i like images where you can actually feel the rain.


----------



## WIGILOCO

Rotten apples!! Light comes good. 6,5/10


----------



## mielie69

9/10 - Like the DoF, Sharpness and content.

Below is shot using my 450D with 18-55 Kit Lens, desperately need a tripod to help steady everything.


----------



## AdvanSuper

I have an MkV too


----------



## Hamburglar

9/10 Really love the colors, but had to ding you for the crop. Personally I would have pulled the left side over just past the brick wall to avoid getting that little patch of sky in there, kinda distracts from the shot IMO.


IMG_4039 by paparazzininja, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

10/10 Duck!


----------



## Shane1244

5/10, nothing interesting.

I'm having troubles taking self portraits. Although I'm just using a mirror. Any help?


----------



## 420Assassin

edit sorry forgot to rate.. 3/10 blurry and a lil redish

on a poopy point and shoot camera but what a collectors item my friend reciently got only 1000 made


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *420Assassin* 
on a poopy point and shoot camera but what a collectors item my friend reciently got only 1000 made









Rate above you.


----------



## [email protected]

5/10, I like the content, but think the angle is a little low, and well, with a P&S what ya gonna do


















Rebel XT / EF-S 17-85mm f/4-5.6


----------



## robchaos

8/10 shutter speed wasn't quite fast enough. Hand and fish are blurred. Was that dolphin attacked by a shark? Looks like scars on its jaw.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robchaos*


8/10 shutter speed wasn't quite fast enough. Hand and fish are blurred. Was that dolphin attacked by a shark? Looks like scars on its jaw.


Was difficult taking shots with one hand and feeding with the other, no opportunity to adjust.








The dolphin lives at SeaWorld Orlando, all of them had various scars which is apparently normal for adult dolphins to accrue (so said the trainers, lots of people were asking about the marks).


----------



## theCanadian

Either the DoF needs to be deeper, or you needed a faster shutter. Also would have put the camera against the glass to avoid that glare. I can see your face.

Cute photo. 7/10


----------



## robchaos

man I feel like a photography whore posting so much in this thread.
8/10. Looks like the colors are a little over-saturated, but it gives it a sorta nice effect.

Here is another one from behind glass.


----------



## theCanadian

Was one of the brightest days of the year. You know, one of those days where it's so bright you have to squint to see anything. So it's not far off from what it actually looked like.


----------



## Kris88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robchaos* 
man I feel like a photography whore posting so much in this thread.
8/10. Looks like the colors are a little over-saturated, but it gives it a sorta nice effect.

Here is another one from behind glass.









6/10


Untitled by K r i s, on Flickr


----------



## laboitenoire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kris88* 
6/10


Untitled by K r i s, on Flickr

7/10. I like the subject, just the exposure could be a bit better. Also the flare takes away from it...


----------



## Danylu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


What do you shoot with?

And that's a relatively small aperture for it's focal length. And especially for it's price tag.


Actually the opposite is true. It's a macro lens, so the aperture is pretty standard, and its a steal for a macro lens at that (Unless you buy it new, but who buys a 30 year old lens new?)

7/10.

Nothing really interesting, but good groundwork for some future work










DSC_7658.jpg by Dany a Photographr, on Flickr


----------



## Boyboyd

I really like that. The colours + focus + rain give it a nice feeling. But I think there's a drop of rain on the lens + glass on the main part of the flower that's in focus. I could be wrong, but something is distracting me. 9/10.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laboitenoire*


7/10. I like the subject, just the exposure could be a bit better. Also the flare takes away from it...


I'd say the flare makes that pic, IMO of course.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


I'd say the flare makes that pic, IMO of course.


I was in that same mind frame too - without it, it would only look a little surreal.


----------



## Shane1244

8/10, I guess it's because of the tree line background.. it doesn't feel like the picture is centered. I think you also should have used a smaller aperture.

Just a quick picture of those 3D glasses you get from the movies.. sans the lenses.








(Jackass 3D was Awesome!







)


----------



## Hamburglar

8.5 / 10 It hurts me to give that rating as I like this image in soooo many ways. But, I think maybe if you would've stopped it down a notch or two to bring the right side of the glasses in to focus some more I would have given this a 10 easily.

Shot this morning, more of a random shot then anything










IMG_4234 by paparazzininja, on Flickr


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

5/10.

this using my 3mp pentax camera rofl.


----------



## Yoko Littner

^^ 10/10 Very clean!. Done through my Photography services and this is some of our work

Google "vorpal images" to obtain information on us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

10/10 Awesome.


----------



## AdvanSuper

What's with all these MkV's in this thread!


----------



## Danylu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I really like that. The colours + focus + rain give it a nice feeling. But I think there's a drop of rain on the lens + glass on the main part of the flower that's in focus. I could be wrong, but something is distracting me. 9/10.


I was actually indoors so no rain on lens, but something is there I can see it now as well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr_Nibbles*


10/10 Awesome.





9/10


DSC_7881.jpg by Dany a Photographr, on Flickr


----------



## theCanadian

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Danylu*   9/10

Care to share how you managed to hold the shutter for 15s?







  
A bar mounted to the body of the car that holds the camera. Where did you get 15s from? An exposure that long would require an impossibly small aperture. It's probably somewhere between 1/4 and 1/30, depending on how fast the car was going.

For example:

  
 You Tube


----------



## Danylu

15s is from the flickr page http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewp...7624926287329/

Did a bit of google, found out the technique, yeah the pole is taken out in PP afterwards. Thought that there would be some special technique but oh well.


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danylu*


15s is from the flickr page http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewp...7624926287329/

Did a bit of google, found out the technique, yeah the pole is taken out in PP afterwards. Thought that there would be some special technique but oh well.


there is a special technique but just two ways at approaching it....the first way is to have a pace car (photographer shooting from here) which is moving at roughly the same speed as the car being shot. then take a shot @ ~1/60 moving 30-40mph.

2nd way is how mrnibbles did it, have a rig on either the top or bottom of the car and just push (or slowly start the car) to get it rolling at ~5-10mph. speed kinda depends on how bumpy the ground is. then post the rigging out.


----------



## Danylu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mz-n10*


there is a special technique but just two ways at approaching it....the first way is to have a pace car (photographer shooting from here) which is moving at roughly the same speed as the car being shot. then take a shot @ ~1/60 moving 30-40mph.

2nd way is how mrnibbles did it, have a rig on either the top or bottom of the car and just push (or slowly start the car) to get it rolling at ~5-10mph. speed kinda depends on how bumpy the ground is. then post the rigging out.


That works better for when the car is moving straight - not so well when the car is turning. Was a great shot nevertheless.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia*


5/10.

this using my 3mp pentax camera rofl.


I'm sorry, but rating Hamburglar's at 5/10, and then posting that? At least his photo has a feel to it. And before you say it was only a P&S, all my shots in this thread are from the cheapest P&S possible. What constitutes the 5/10? Explaining the lower rating might help, but it seems like you just don't like the content. You don't give a low rating to a flower photo because you don't like flowers, for example.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


I'm sorry, but rating Hamburglar's at 5/10, and then posting that? At least his photo has a feel to it. And before you say it was only a P&S, all my shots in this thread are from the cheapest P&S possible. What constitutes the 5/10? Explaining the lower rating might help, but it seems like you just don't like the content. You don't give a low rating to a flower photo because you don't like flowers, for example.


I probably shouldn't get in the middle but - and I can't speak for hawk and his considerations, obviously; but that picture that he rated a 5/10 does have its issues. Contrast is off, it's over-exposed a wee bit, and the composition is slightly loose.

That doesn't make it a _bad_ photo, nor does a 5/10 rating make it that way either, and you're probably right in that a little criticism concerning why it was rated that way may have made sense in the 'rating' of the photo.

Really though, it's not about why the rating is bad, this isn't Foobar where people rate because they're drunk and lonely, it's about criticism, learning, learning to see what others see outside of your eyes and perception.

Everyone has a different feel for photos and the expressions are just that. Some are learning, some are professional and some are just a snap shot that looks pretty in the moment - even if it's captured in a way that others don't see the same way.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


I probably shouldn't get in the middle but - and I can't speak for hawk and his considerations, obviously; but that picture that he rated a 5/10 does have its issues. Contrast is off, it's over-exposed a wee bit, and the composition is slightly loose.

That doesn't make it a _bad_ photo, nor does a 5/10 rating make it that way either, and you're probably right in that a little criticism concerning why it was rated that way may have made sense in the 'rating' of the photo.

Really though, it's not about why the rating is bad, this isn't Foobar where people rate because they're drunk and lonely, it's about criticism, learning, learning to see what others see outside of your eyes and perception.

Everyone has a different feel for photos and the expressions are just that. Some are learning, some are professional and some are just a snap shot that looks pretty in the moment - even if it's captured in a way that others don't see the same way.











I know the picture wasn't perfect, or even close for that matter. But if he rated that one a 5/10, his photo should be held to the same standards, don't you think? Basically, unless he was expecting his photo to be rated a 2/10 or 3/10, he should have been a little easier on the rating, or at least explained the rating a little better. How he got a 10/10 with that photo he posted is beyond me.


----------



## Hamburglar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


I know the picture wasn't perfect, or even close for that matter. But if he rated that one a 5/10, his photo should be held to the same standards, don't you think? Basically, unless he was expecting his photo to be rated a 2/10 or 3/10, he should have been a little easier on the rating, or at least explained the rating a little better. How he got a 10/10 with that photo he posted is beyond me.


Yeah it was a quick shot that I took yesterday, definitely not destined for a 10 / 10. I was way outside of my focal reach as I was trying to zoom on the bird as well as the already mentioned critiques. I figured heck, I'll hit it with the cyanotype b+w and see if I can't give it a "mood".

As far as the 5 / 10 I really can't say I paid too much attention after I saw "point and shoot" and a picture of a heatsink.


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
I'm sorry, but rating Hamburglar's at 5/10, and then posting that? At least his photo has a feel to it. And before you say it was only a P&S, all my shots in this thread are from the cheapest P&S possible. What constitutes the 5/10? Explaining the lower rating might help, but it seems like you just don't like the content. You don't give a low rating to a flower photo because you don't like flowers, for example.

well sorreeee








i rated that "compared to other photos"
the contrast was a bit out of whack ( pretty badly )
taking things a little serious don't you think?









have a look at this
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/iPhone-3...news-7348.html


----------



## Goobers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


I'm sorry, but rating Hamburglar's at 5/10, and then posting that? At least his photo has a feel to it. And before you say it was only a P&S, all my shots in this thread are from the cheapest P&S possible. What constitutes the 5/10? Explaining the lower rating might help, but it seems like you just don't like the content. You don't give a low rating to a flower photo because you don't like flowers, for example.



CHillax bruva, this isn't a professional C&C arena, people like what they like, and don't what they don't, despite hawks photo being itself not a top scorer, doesn't mean he has to give it a 10/10 just cause his is crap (no offense hawk you dirty Tasmanian you) id say if your not happee with peoples verdict then ignore it and move on.

any way, obligatory pic.


Sunset Blvd by Steve Tyson, on Flickr

Larger pic viewable on flickr.

Regards,

Steve.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia*


well sorreeee








i rated that "compared to other photos" 
the contrast was a bit out of whack ( pretty badly )
taking things a little serious don't you think?









have a look at this
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/iPhone-3...news-7348.html


rate each picture individually comparing one to another before it is just not fair to the photographer

and as soon as he said "retoucher" what camera he was using became almost irrelevant....

however. its still a great video to prove a point

















i know the white balance is way off but i still like it

what do you guys think?

EDIT: i forgot to rate XD

8-10 i like the composition and the colors but it seems like something is missing for some reason.... but it could just be me


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia*


have a look at this
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/iPhone-3...news-7348.html


Cheap camera, but hundreds, perhaps thousands of dollars worth of studio lighting as well as heavy postprocessing.

Does not count.


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
Cheap camera, but hundreds, perhaps thousands of dollars worth of studio lighting as well as heavy postprocessing.

Does not count.

lol good point


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


rate each picture individually comparing one to another before it is just not fair to the photographer

and as soon as he said "retoucher" what camera he was using became almost irrelevant....

however. its still a great video to prove a point

















i know the white balance is way off but i still like it

what do you guys think?

EDIT: i forgot to rate XD

8-10 i like the composition and the colors but it seems like something is missing for some reason.... but it could just be me


7/10. It's a bit soft for my taste, and the red truck in the BG is very distracting against the cool blue hue of the image.

This next one is something I rarely do: It's a very spontaneous shot. I was just lying back and resting on my bed when I looked up and noticed my window blinds, so I took this very spontaneous shot:


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goobers* 
CHillax bruva, this isn't a professional C&C arena, people like what they like, and don't what they don't, despite hawks photo being itself not a top scorer, doesn't mean he has to give it a 10/10 just cause his is crap (no offense hawk you dirty Tasmanian you) id say if your not happee with peoples verdict then ignore it and move on.

Regards,

Steve.

It just tee's me off. It would defeat the purpose of this thread if everyone rated in such a way. "Ooh, I like cookies, so your cookie pic = 10/10!" or something to that extent. Nobody would bother posting anything they wanted a serious opinion on, meaning only crap would be posted, meaning the thread itself would also become crap. This is something I would not like to see happen.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia* 
well sorreeee








i rated that "compared to other photos"
the contrast was a bit out of whack ( pretty badly )
taking things a little serious don't you think?









have a look at this
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/iPhone-3...news-7348.html

It was nothing personal, I've just been seeing this type of thing quite a lot in this thread, and you just happened to be the post that drove me to say something about it. I may be a little on the serious side, but I don't believe this thread has been made just for poops and giggles, it has been made for people to share and constructively criticize others work, and to gain opinions on how to improve IMO. That was a neat link to show what can be done with a cheap camera, by the way. Have you seen any of my pics? I have taken them all from a $50 Jazz branded flip 720p video camera, and some have turned out pretty nice, IMO. Check out this one -

PLEASE DO NOT RATE, just sharing


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
Cheap camera, but hundreds, perhaps thousands of dollars worth of studio lighting as well as heavy postprocessing.

Does not count.

This.

I hate when people link that stupid article.


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
I was actually indoors so no rain on lens, but something is there I can see it now as well.

9/10


DSC_7881.jpg by Dany a Photographr, on Flickr

Mine wasn't rated.

To Goobers - nice. You're getting very good at them very quickly









To the white blinds photo 6/10, the crop doesn't work for me.

To the bug photo, no rating wanted, so I'll say that I like it instead


----------



## Goobers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
Mine wasn't rated.

To Goobers - nice. You're getting very good at them very quickly









To the white blinds photo 6/10, the crop doesn't work for me.

To the bug photo, no rating wanted, so I'll say that I like it instead










Cheers big ears, that as a shot I took a while ago actually, I only Processed it a few days back because my camera is in for warranty repair, Any photos I post for the next few weeks will be old photos just procesed, there wont be any new ones for a while.


----------



## Sabreknight

oops wrong picture!


----------



## xlastshotx

^r31ncarnat3d 7/10 I like it, it looks very metallic

(i think that was the last picture, its kind of confusing)

Heres mine, first shot with my new Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8 EX DC OS HSM

17mm f7.1 30 second exposure


----------



## Danylu

Nice photo but I dislike the composition
6/10

Perhaps someone could rate mine this time










DSC_7881.jpg by Dany a Photographr, on Flickr


----------



## Gill..

Ok....so, please bear in mind the moon is 238,857 miles away







. Could not have asked for a better night for the shot - this is a definite full moon according to the lunar calendar (and no, I did not catch any werewolves tonight being it's October).

Point and shoot Kodak Z915 10M pixel 10X optical zoom.

I had to play around with the settings - took like 15 shots, and got 2 good ones. Even with that zoom (optical only used) - this is the best I could get...not too bad all considering. You can clearly see some of the major craters - and the general landscape of our fair sole natural satellite.









For practicality besides just testing the zoom (and love of the cosmos - JOIN OUR BOINC TEAM!!







).*.I cropped it for best desktop background usage*. That was the intent. (*edit 3 -* please note I left room for shortcuts on left - gadgets on right - and of course the taskbar on bottom - I wanted to not let those interfere with the beauty)

For a point and shoot - at 240K miles away...I'm happy with this $119 investment..


















5th Kodak Easyshare I've owned/used - but this is the very first that I can call my "first digital camera purchase" (not shared or given as a gift..this is the first one I chose for myself). Kodak has never let me down, and I've used many other point and shooters with less success. I've taken thousands of pics for work on an older Kodak...

*EDIT - *Danylu - 5/10, sorry bro - sharp as heck but boring.

*EDIT2 - Xlastshot - *8/10 - beautiful!


----------



## Goobers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gill..*


snip


5/10

people who say photography isnt all about the gear might be right to an extent, and I appreciate the effort put into it, but the shot is still pretty mehh, lacks detail, poorly cropped, and its purple.


Oblivious by Steve Tyson, on Flickr


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goobers* 
5/10

people who say photography isnt all about the gear might be right to an extent, and I appreciate the effort put into it, but the shot is still pretty mehh, lacks detail, *poorly cropped*, and its purple.

eh?

Some of the best music ever (IMO) is what we would call lo-fi. You may say that's a poor comparison, but I disagree.


----------



## ace8uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goobers* 

Oblivious by Steve Tyson, on Flickr

5/10. The quality is ok, and I like that the blades on the planes propeller are blurred. I don't think that the selective desaturation really works though.


----------



## theCanadian

^^ LOLMAX.

I think you just scared the hell out of that little girl's daddy.


----------



## AdvanSuper

need moar now.


----------



## Manyak

9/10 - The car should NEVER be wetter than the girl!









Scanned from a B&W print (the shadows do have detail on the print):


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Neat picture, but for some reason I just don't like it that much... 7/10










Took last night, a little post processing.

Panasonic FZ28+Olympus TCON-17. No tripod.


----------



## nazster14

5/10 need a little more zoom..


Pittsburgh by neraz, on Flickr


----------



## wheeltowheel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ace8uk* 
5/10. The quality is ok, and I like that the blades on the planes propeller are blurred. I don't think that the selective desaturation really works though.


I personally think the supersaturation looks really good with that photo. I like it because the main subject isn't where the color is


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nazster14* 
5/10 need a little more zoom..


pittsburgh by neraz, on flickr

7/10, not a fan of oversaturated sky.

8 minute exposure.


----------



## GanjaSMK

9/10 - I love long exposure star pics!









I thought I would share my latest masterpiece with everyone:


Spoiler: WARNING: This is not for the faint of heart..















Cell phone pic...


----------



## gonX

Woah, what happened there?


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Indeed, what did you do? Looks like a clean cut though, lucky in a way. They put it back on no problem?


----------



## GanjaSMK

So words of advice to everyone using sharp knives in the kitchen - _focus on your chopping, slicing and dicing of parsnips_...









Conversation is for during dinner, not prep time, as you can see. Conversing tends to draw your eyes away if you're not a seasoned pro with a knife and as such although your skills maybe honed (fingers tucked and knuckles squared), occasionally your thumb will find it's way under that sharp knife you're using.









Which I found out yet again (yes, implying other injuries have happened before...lol), this morning.









@ Super Pissed - Stitched up good and vicodin in hand from the pharmacy. Will be a loopy night.


----------



## Eek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goobers* 
5/10

people who say photography isnt all about the gear might be right to an extent, and I appreciate the effort put into it, but the shot is still pretty mehh, lacks detail, poorly cropped, and its purple.

I agree, but i rather have the gear that is capable then not.


----------



## robchaos

8/10 Pretty good picture of the moon, Personally would have placed it front and center due to the lack of any other background though.

Coming up next, Taken in a home made lightbox.


----------



## WIGILOCO

ET!!














Hhaha sick shot!









9/10


----------



## xHassassin

A bit heavy on the green, and the soda can itself looks kind of flat. Otherwise it looks great. Nice bokeh!









9/10


----------



## Born4TheSky




----------



## Eek

I hate to be so negative but the film on the case should've been removed prior to the shoot. A CPL would greatly help with the glare coming from the acrylic?

The HP logo is out of focus when i feel that it should be. The foliage in the background is another distraction. The different color walls also takes away from the photo









I'll have to rate it a 3/10


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xHassassin* 
A bit heavy on the green, and the soda can itself looks kind of flat. Otherwise it looks great. Nice bokeh!









9/10










Nice use of B&W, works well here. Nice an sharp as well. I'm just not keen on the composition, I keep trying to focus on the camera's viewfinder/screen for some reason. 8/10?

Not sure what I think of this one, sometimes I like it, sometimes not. Still shooting with my 720p flip camera -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

EDIT - Ninja'd, but that's OK since I rated the one that actually gave the previous poster a rating. Could the next guy who posts please rate mine as well as Eek's wonderful plane shot? That heat effect looks awesome Eek.


----------



## Born4TheSky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eek* 
I hate to be so negative but the film on the case should've been removed prior to the shoot. A CPL would greatly help with the glare coming from the acrylic?

The HP logo is out of focus when i feel that it should be. The foliage in the background is another distraction. The different color walls also takes away from the photo









I'll have to rate it a 3/10











1) what is CPL?
2) agree on film
3) was lazy to move my couch to take a picture on the completely red background
4) will do better next time








5) thanks for critiques


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Nice use of B&W, works well here. Nice an sharp as well. I'm just not keen on the composition, I keep trying to focus on the camera's viewfinder/screen for some reason. 8/10?

Not sure what I think of this one, sometimes I like it, sometimes not. Still shooting with my 720p flip camera -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

EDIT - Ninja'd, but that's OK since I rated the one that actually gave the previous poster a rating. Could the next guy who posts please rate mine as well as Eek's wonderful plane shot? That heat effect looks awesome Eek.


I think I like what you were going for, however; my eyes are constantly drawn towards the grass and trees in the background, only to be thoroughly distracted by the bars/signs. Beautiful stretch of calm water, and I love the colors, maybe if you visit again you could try a shot sans barrier?







6/10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Born4TheSky* 
1) what is CPL?

A CPL is a circular polarizing filter, which would essentially eliminate the glare/reflection on the PC window in your shot.

Eek, spectacular shot, very sharp and love the way the heat haze/bokeh combine, 9.5/10. The only very minor thing I can find to critique is perhaps if you took a slightly wider shot you'd be able to fit all of the crew and the wing tips in too? (it's one of the things that bothers me with my shot below, any subject being cropped.







)


----------



## robchaos

8/10, as you said yourself, cropped subject, otherwise nice.


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robchaos* 
8/10, as you said yourself, cropped subject, otherwise nice.









Really nice, I like the colors. 8/10


----------



## jellis142

My kitty's









Taken with a Fujifilm Finepix S1000.










mrfajita, that's beautiful. I don't know how exactly to rate it, but my first impression was AT LEAST 9/10!

Edit: Just realized the water almost looks like silk...


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jellis142*


My kitty's









Taken with a Fujifilm Finepix S1000.










mrfajita, that's beautiful. I don't know how exactly to rate it, but my first impression was AT LEAST 9/10!

Edit: Just realized the water almost looks like silk...


The water was barely moving for 4 of the 5 exposures. Then the wind came and it got really ripply. Long exposures make moving water look awesome.


----------



## moward

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jellis142*


My kitty's









Taken with a Fujifilm Finepix S1000.










mrfajita, that's beautiful. I don't know how exactly to rate it, but my first impression was AT LEAST 9/10!

Edit: Just realized the water almost looks like silk...


I have a soft spot for Kitteh's, 6.5/10 for the shot - it would be nice if the ears were not chopped on the left and top. Could use a little processing to bring the colours of the fur out more.


----------



## Boyboyd

10/10. I don't see how that could be improved. and is that manchester?


Pool by James_Boyd, on Flickr


----------



## GanjaSMK

8/10 - Excellent colors, slightly over-saturated but it's nicely striking to my eyes. 1 point for lack of interesting subject and 1 point for overall composition (I think you could have gotten a better angle!







)

Gah I have nothing current or useful to post but here's this (I really just wanted to rate the one above)


----------



## xHassassin

Err, IDK how but it looks kind of bland. Maybe its the lack of color in the foreground but plenty in the background, or just not enough contrast.

7/10.


----------



## WIGILOCO

Quite strong HDR, nice looking place







6,5/10


----------



## moward

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


10/10. I don't see how that could be improved. and is that manchester?


Thanks, it's Boston - we don't get skies like that in Manchester!


----------



## drummerstix11

@ WIGILOCO 9/10

Love the picture, just the contrast is a little dark.

Mine:


----------



## Boyboyd

Interesting, i bet that would have made a good time-lapse video. I'll give it 8/10 because it feels a bit crammed in.

Here's my back garden.


----------



## NrGx

8/10

It's an absolutely amazing picture (so jealous of you right now) but theres something about the vertical composition that's a little off. I wish Australia was that green









I don't have a photo at the moment so would the next person please rate Boyd's again? Thanks.


----------



## Boyboyd

Thanks.

Do you mean it's sloping down from right to left? or that there's too much/not enough sky?

I tried leveling the horizon but that caused the gateposts to be not vertical. I don't know what to do in this situation lol.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boyboyd* 
Thanks.

Do you mean it's sloping down from right to left? or that there's too much/not enough sky?

I tried leveling the horizon but that caused the gateposts to be not vertical. I don't know what to do in this situation lol.

Too much sky IMO. Try having 2/3 of the photo be land and 1/3 sky. Horizon in the middle makes the shot look awkward to me.


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boyboyd* 
Do you mean it's sloping down from right to left? or that there's too much/not enough sky?

There is too my sky in my opinion and there's not enough going on in the sky to warrant that (no clouds or anything). I think if there was more land in the shot, it would be better.


----------



## Boyboyd

I've adjusted it and it does look better split like that. I have no idea why I put the horizon in the middle anyway :S

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Conspiracy

last photo was nice boyboyd. as mentioned just slightly less sky. other than that awesome capture 9/10

this was from a family shoot i did today i thought this one came out nicely


----------



## Hamburglar

7/10 for Conspiracy

Couple of things on this one. It would look bettter IMO if it was cropped down some, looks like the focus is on the top of his chest / collar of shirt, and the pose needs to be changed a little because he has a crease in his neck from looking over so far.


IMG_4679 by paparazzininja, on Flickr


----------



## iliyas

taken with 100-200mm matrix lens @200mm


----------



## Lu(ky

7/10
Hamburglar I really like this picture allot but I think if you would have used HDR to bring out the sun rays, clouds, and golden brush in the front it be a +10 for sure.








It would give it a 3D effect.. Great picture...


----------



## Hamburglar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lu(ky* 
7/10
Hamburglar I really like this picture allot but I think if you would have used HDR to bring out the sun rays, clouds, and golden brush in the front it be a +10 for sure.








It would give it a 3D effect.. Great picture...

Thanks Lucky! I wish I would have thought of hdr when I was trying to capture this. I am new to photography and I was struggling to capture this shot as it was in real life. I don't have any polarizing or nd filters either. We are on the same page though, I would have liked it a whole lot more with the same critiques you gave


----------



## wheeltowheel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iliyas* 








taken with 100-200mm matrix lens @200mm

love this. the pose makes me laugh


----------



## Manyak

9/10 - Looks great, just needs the rest of the web to be in focus.









Selling one of my cars, what do ya think?


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
9/10 - Looks great, just needs the rest of the web to be in focus.









Selling one of my cars, what do ya think?


















wish it was a irocz


----------



## james_ant

8.5/10

The trees and brush just seam like a plane background to me.

Heres my first contribution, I was just messing around taking pics with a long shutter speed at night.


----------



## Evil Mechanic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *james_ant* 
8.5/10

The trees and brush just seam like a plane background to me.

Heres my first contribution, I was just messing around taking pics with a long shutter speed at night.










It kinda looks like youre looking at the dog through a glass door. pretty cool trick! 7/10

Another Hawaii sunset


----------



## Manyak

8/10. Composition is great! Just needs a little bit more vibrance/contrast, to make the colors pop.


----------



## Conspiracy

great action shot. i think it would have been just a tad better if you were kneeling or just lower angle. otherwise 9/10 nice capture

this was from the mens soccer game last night was a big game. one of the photographers that was from our paper let me use his 24-70L so i could try it out and i LOVED IT. its terrible for sports but its sooo sharp. and i dont understand why people say it is heavy and call it the brick. i thought it had a good weight to it and felt extremely well built, it is by no means heavy and my hands weren't tired after using it for 2.5 hours. just a little rant and excitement from getting to use that beast of a lens.

ISO 4000 70mm @2.8 1/500 - straight out of camera no edits


----------



## wheeltowheel

Straight out of the camera from yesterday. Photobucket's crappy encoding isn't helping either


----------



## Agencyman

Jeepinthefield, 2/10. Sky had potential, but needs low sunlight, Jeep OK, but needs a quartering angle to make it more interesting, (I'd rather see it from below as it goes airborne over me from a low ravine POV. Get started on that!) Or not. Keep trying though, I like the subject matter

This shot that I submit was made with a 28-135 f3.5-5.6 ES on a 1DsMKIII. Real men DO eat quiche, and do shoot flowers. Especially this one, a "Sensuous Flower".

Bruce H.


----------



## WIGILOCO

Nice opening flower and the beauty inside in there. 7,5/10


----------



## citruspers

Good toning, nice light, decent expression. I'd give it an 8. Doesn't wow me but I don't think it's the point of this picture. Can't really say I like the vignetting though (seen too much vignetted shots), but it fits with the color toning/vintage look.

Here's mine, shot yesterday. Terrible lighting (had to go to ISO 256.000 one time) but I like the pose a lot. D90 + 10mm F/2.8 fisheye









Please, no comments about the watermark, it's required for this shot (long story)


----------



## iliyas




----------



## iliyas

Took this shot in the night but can you people tell me whats that thing on top right of the image through out the bottom.I used bulb for 2 minutes.are they hot pixels.


----------



## kenolak

9/10 Would be a 10 but the focal depth only captures the front in detail!


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iliyas*


Took this shot in the night but can you people tell me whats that thing on top right of the image through out the bottom.I used bulb for 2 minutes.are they hot pixels.


That looks like a dirty sensor to me. Either that or aliens.


----------



## iliyas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


That looks like a dirty sensor to me. Either that or aliens.


So what should I do to remove it.coz its been in most of my photos.


----------



## theCanadian

Most people will tell you not to, but you could try compressed air. I've done it with my film SLR and never had a problem. Obviously I don't have a sensor though. The other option is take it to a shop for cleaning. They use chemicals to clean it.


----------



## Shane1244

6/10. I don't really like the composition.

Quick one I shot, I only had one chance because I was about 6 feet away with my 35.


----------



## ikem

9/10 i really like it, just simple, and i like simple


----------



## Blishdot

Awesome photo, but I think the background is a tad bright so 9/10.










Testing out an old (but new to me) Nikkor 50mm f/1:8 lens


----------



## Shane1244

Not very sharp, But I love the DOF. 7/10


----------



## wheeltowheel

8/10
Looks like a perfect shot but the subject is a little bland, imo


----------



## dranom

7/10 fronts are a bit dark hard to see the front bumper


----------



## pencil364

8/10. some softening could have been done on her face and the vignette looks very fake. Also that yellow blob in the bokeh is kinda irritating.

On the good point the lips are a great contrast color and the mood of the photo is well set with the lighting and the facial expression. Good portrait!


----------



## By-Tor

8.5/10 Nice bagpipe shot, but I myself would have liked to have seen a little more in the shot..

Lighting the Darkness (7D & 50mm 1.4)


----------



## Shane1244

6/10. Can't tell what the focal point is supposed to be, and it's very empty.


----------



## Peiler

6/10 I didn't like the grey background tbh. Not much of a contrast with the gray bench









Ignore the watermark. It's from my blog.

Picture was taken with a Canon EF 300mm f/4 L lens with ISO set to 3200 due to the distance from the car.


----------



## WIGILOCO

Cool high flying car but noise is too rough. Little editing would have been good for this image. 5,5/10


----------



## tK FuRY

7/10, a little harsh, but I guess it fits the theme.


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tK FuRY*


7/10, a little harsh, but I guess it fits the theme.











8/10, awesome photo but not the most interesting subject.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wheeltowheel*


8/10
Looks like a perfect shot but the subject is a little bland, imo

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u310/wheeltowheel/dc647b9e.jpg[/MG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Wheeltowheel, Jeep club link is in my sig. Get in there!
[URL=http://assets.overclock.net.s3.amazonaws.com/e/e1/e1798c58_vbattach180069.jpeg][IMG]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/496884/width/525/height/525/flags/LL[/URL]


----------



## Shane1244

1/10, Focus is messed, No subject, Under Exposed, Poor Framing.


----------



## WIGILOCO

Cool shot. Creepy feeling on it. 6/10


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


1/10, Focus is messed, No subject, Under Exposed, Poor Framing.


I like his photo better than yours to be honest. Though I agree, the focus needs slight correction.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO*


Cool shot. Creepy feeling on it. 6/10




8.5/10 Nice photo! interesting subject and feel to it!

...


----------



## Evil Mechanic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*












Good shot! The Ship on the right is a bit overexposed, but other than that its a really good shot. 8/10

Got a new camera and lens yesterday and just getting use to it. D90 and a 50mm f/1.8


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


I like his photo better than yours to be honest. Though I agree, the focus needs slight correction.


It's not a competition. To each their own.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


It's not a competition. To each their own.


No, it's not a competition. I don't like either photo. But it seems to me that you don't like his photo because of some of the very same qualities that are present in your photo. Poor exposure, subject, and framing. At least with the motherboard picture there is some decent detail.


----------



## Striker36

if your not doing to say any thing constructive why post? your just being a dushe at this point.

5/10. the dust, that green cup, and that out of focus lamp kills it for me and i think it needs some clean up work.









as it came out of the camera


----------



## wheeltowheel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*


Wheeltowheel, Jeep club link is in my sig. Get in there!


I'm in


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
I like his photo better than yours to be honest. Though I agree, the focus needs slight correction.

It was taken with my old point-shoot. I just got bored the other day and ran it through some photoshop and thought it looked cool.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
if your not doing to say any thing constructive why post? your just being a dushe at this point.

5/10. the dust, that green cup, and that out of focus lamp kills it for me and i think it needs some clean up work.









as it came out of the camera

9/10, I like the lighting, the half light half dark face. Nice DoF as well.

Mine is also exactly how it came from the camera


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrfajita* 
Mine is also exactly how it came from the camera










Aaaaaahhhh! The world is tumbling on it's side! Hold on!









I like that angle. Makes me feel like I'm about to fall over.. 8/10

A second post of this; this is a better version of one I posted a while back ~


----------



## Boyboyd

7/10. I like the composition and the feeling it gives. But i think it could be improved with more contrast to give it a more deep look.


Aperture Laboratories by James_Boyd, on Flickr


----------



## biatchi

9/10 I like it Boydy, would be a 10 if the steam was a little more pronounced


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


Originally Posted by *biatchi* 
9/10 I like it Boydy, would be a 10 if the steam was a little more pronounced


















8/10 nice but would've liked to see more detail and contrast


----------



## CULLEN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esproductions* 









9.8/10, hand down! Really nice one!


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CULLEN*


9.8/10, hand down! Really nice one!











9 would have gave you a 10 needed to be little lower to the ground looking upwards


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


if your not doing to say any thing constructive why post? your just being a dushe at this point.


Whatever, I'm entitled to resent hypocrisy.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


9/10 I like it Boydy, would be a 10 if the steam was a little more pronounced










I agree. An off camera flash with some cards to direct the flash might make that work.


----------



## robchaos




----------



## Lu(ky

rate the photo above you







robchaos...


----------



## Kris88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robchaos* 









5/10


Untitled by K r i s, on Flickr


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kris88* 
5/10

I am sorry, but if you rated his 5/10, yours would be like a 1/10. Extremely noisy, no focus, etc. Looks like a screenshot from a low res movie or something.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
I am sorry, but if you rated his 5/10, yours would be like a 1/10. Extremely noisy, no focus, etc. Looks like a screenshot from a low res movie or something.

Well I like it. I'm going to give it an 8/10 - losing one point for the camera tilt, and one point because I think it needs to be centered on the tunnel better.


----------



## Kris88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
I am sorry, but if you rated his 5/10, yours would be like a 1/10. Extremely noisy, no focus, etc. Looks like a screenshot from a low res movie or something.

Noise is there for a reason.

I call em as I see em.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Lol... Every time I decide to check this thread Aaron seems to be complaining about ratings -_-

8/10 @ Manyak


----------



## robchaos

9/10 interesting pov


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


Lol... Every time I decide to check this thread Aaron seems to be complaining about ratings -_-

8/10 @ Manyak











I'll just stop posting in this thread then as the ratings are practically useless. Lots of nice pics I'll still check out (yours is great), but other than that, this thread has lost its purpose for me. I could post the same pic twice, have someone rate it 10/10, post it agian 20 pages later and get a 5/10. What do I conclude from that? A 7.5? To discard one person's rating? Who's to discard, whichever one makes me think the photo is better? Post the same pic 20 times to get 20 ratings, so I can get an average that actually means something? I don't know, I'm no photographer, so I used to look here for ways to improve, things to work on. Now I get nothing but confusion. But apparently, I'm on my own with this one, as usual. And I've complained on two occasions I believe, so you've been mighty unlucky to happen upon it every time you look here.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Honestly if you want real criticism check out a real photography forum. If you have a Canon check out POTN if you have a Nikon I'm not really sure what major site they have. People rate to their liking in this thread and no one is a professional critic by any means.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Also photography, a lot like art is very opinionated and most people see what they like or dislike in a photo rather than what the user was going for. Of course there are terrible photos and wonderful photos at the same time, but everyones opinion on what is good and bad is different. I get **** from people because all I do is take pictures of cars do I care if I get a bad rating? Not really as long as I like my photo, but it's just fun to participate in the thread.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kris88*


Noise is there for a reason.

I call em as I see em.


I like the noise in your photo. Most people would probably try to capture the smooth rails with no grit. The noise in your photo fits the angle.


----------



## iliyas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robchaos* 
9/10 interesting pov









was that real bigcat in your garden!!!!








btw nice pic.


----------



## Goobers

Stampede by Steve Tyson, on Flickr

focus was on the green turtle with the orange and red turtles sniffin its butt.


----------



## wheeltowheel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
I'll just stop posting in this thread then as the ratings are practically useless. Lots of nice pics I'll still check out (yours is great), but other than that, this thread has lost its purpose for me. I could post the same pic twice, have someone rate it 10/10, post it agian 20 pages later and get a 5/10. What do I conclude from that? A 7.5? To discard one person's rating? Who's to discard, whichever one makes me think the photo is better? Post the same pic 20 times to get 20 ratings, so I can get an average that actually means something? I don't know, I'm no photographer, so I used to look here for ways to improve, things to work on. Now I get nothing but confusion. But apparently, I'm on my own with this one, as usual. And I've complained on two occasions I believe, so you've been mighty unlucky to happen upon it every time you look here.

Ok not everyone's opinion is the same. You can't expect consistent ratings from completely different people with a huge disparity in skill level.


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Love the turtles, 9.5/10, a bit bright for my glazed eyes









This was taken with a "modded" palm pre plus









Edit: PS- the leaf is smaller than a pinky fingernail


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


I'll just stop posting in this thread then as the ratings are practically useless. Lots of nice pics I'll still check out (yours is great), but other than that, this thread has lost its purpose for me. I could post the same pic twice, have someone rate it 10/10, post it agian 20 pages later and get a 5/10. What do I conclude from that? A 7.5? To discard one person's rating? Who's to discard, whichever one makes me think the photo is better? Post the same pic 20 times to get 20 ratings, so I can get an average that actually means something? I don't know, I'm no photographer, so I used to look here for ways to improve, things to work on. Now I get nothing but confusion. But apparently, I'm on my own with this one, as usual. And I've complained on two occasions I believe, so you've been mighty unlucky to happen upon it every time you look here.


this is the photography section on a pc enthusiast forum.....so dont beat yourself up about the ratings.

there are a few great shots here that get low ratings then look two pics down to see a random squirrel a tree get a 9/10.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mz-n10*


this is the photography section on a pc enthusiast forum.....so dont beat yourself up about the ratings.

there are a few great shots here that get low ratings then look two pics down to see a random squirrel a tree get a 9/10.


The solution? Post shots of computers:


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


The solution? Post shots of computers:











or just post the hell out of your shots and call it a day...


----------



## AdvanSuper

@ Minyak 9/10

@ mz-n 7/10 too much vignetting.


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mz-n10*


this is the photography section on a pc enthusiast forum.....so dont beat yourself up about the ratings.

there are a few great shots here that get low ratings then look two pics down to see a random squirrel a tree get a 9/10.


Yeah i agree.

I cant stress enough that the ratings are simply one persons opinion.


----------



## AdvanSuper

I think I addressed his post fairly well and don't think there is much of a reason to go back to the subject...


----------



## Tator Tot

durp wrong thread.


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


I think I addressed his post fairly well and don't think this is much of a reason to go back to the subject...


sorry didnt even read your posts.


----------



## wheeltowheel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper* 
@ Minyak 9/10

@ mz-n 7/10 too much vignetting.










I'm not going to rate, because I think the numbers are just arbitrary uselessness. As far as commentary, I'm not quite sure how this photo follows the rule of thirds. Because of this, the composition seems a little off to me.

And it's a mk1 Scirocco!!! I sold my '83 back in June. Miss it tons









I don't need a rating, just posting for the Scirocco reference


----------



## Manyak

Honestly I think the ratings are useless unless you also say _why_ you rated it the way you did.


----------



## Hamburglar

Meh, don't know where the photos begin and drama stops so I can't give a rating..









So I am just going to post a shot from this morning


----------



## [\/]Paris

8/10 Image clarity is a little low. Otherwise perfect.

Lol...


----------



## theCanadian

^^^ So were just going to boycott our own thread? *That's* pointless.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
I'll just stop posting in this thread then as the ratings are practically useless. Lots of nice pics I'll still check out (yours is great), but other than that, this thread has lost its purpose for me. I could post the same pic twice, have someone rate it 10/10, post it agian 20 pages later and get a 5/10. What do I conclude from that? A 7.5? To discard one person's rating? Who's to discard, whichever one makes me think the photo is better? Post the same pic 20 times to get 20 ratings, so I can get an average that actually means something? I don't know, I'm no photographer, so I used to look here for ways to improve, things to work on. Now I get nothing but confusion. But apparently, I'm on my own with this one, as usual. And I've complained on two occasions I believe, so you've been mighty unlucky to happen upon it every time you look here.

Photography feedback can be varied, esp considering people's unique styles and skill levels. I can easily post pictures on here that will get a 10/10 from some people, and a 3/10 from others.

Considering this is a PC forum and not a photography forum, skill level varies dramatically as well. It's not to say that there aren't talented people on here, because there are, but of course not everyone here is an advanced photographer, and that can come into play with ratings. If I were to post one of those teenage artsy oversaturated HDR photos, I can probably get a 10/10 from casual photographers who think it's cool, and a 0/10 + an infraction in life from the more advanced photographers for misusing HDR and PPing.

tl;dr: This is a PC forum, not a photography forum. If you want more accurate (and brutal) feedback, go on photography forums like POTN.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Does anyone read? The issue was addressed I don't see why people feel the need to bring it up again lol.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper* 
Does anyone read? The issue was addressed I don't see why people feel the need to bring it up again lol.

The conversation doesn't end just because you say it does. Other people have opinions too.


----------



## AdvanSuper

It's thread crapping, plain and simple. Other people ragging on him and what not provoke another response therefore de-railing the thread and making it ****ty. Everyone basically said the same thing as well.

It's been 3 pages already let it die.


----------



## theCanadian

Sigh. This is the problem with OCN these days. Everyone is so bent on staving off flaming and trolls and thread jacking, etc.

Seriously, just let it ride.

Because you care, the people who are doing this keep coming back. If you don't care, they go away. Report button and move on.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

I'm sorry you don't agree with my posts, but I have something to say and just because you don't think I should speak isn't reason for me to shut up. I was respectful of Aaron and didn't attack him; I merely stated why this thread was so. If you don't like it, report my post and get a mod to make a decision.


----------



## iandroo888

CoCo Lee @ Wynn Encore Theater


----------



## AdvanSuper

You basically said the same thing I did, but worded differently as well as the user who commented previously on it. I said something first in regards to Aaron and he responded to it, so I responded to his comment and that was it he didn't bring it up again and neither did I. So why does everyone else feel the need to? The problem is that everyone feels the need to put in their two cents and drag things out. This is a perfect example with only 3 pictures posted on the previous page.

Back to the thread purpose









8/10 colors came out pretty nice, but the stage background kills it a bit. A higher res would be nicer too


----------



## esproductions

7/10 Kinda cool but lacking something...


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esproductions* 
7/10 Kinda cool but lacking something...










Don't have a picture to put up, but I just wanted to give that a 10/10. Absolutely gorgeous, and makes me miss the city that much more.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


7/10 Kinda cool but lacking something...











Oh wow. Where was that taken? CN Tower facing North?

Got a bigger resolution copy for my desktop? =D


----------



## Shane1244

The glare or w.e it is in the top right SLIGHTLY ruins it. But, It's an amazing shot!


----------



## Goobers

Blue Hour Power by Steve Tyson, on Flickr


----------



## pencil364

9/10
Framing could definitely come down closer to the building a lot. Other than that, very nice shot. Love the characteristic movie poster blue/orange contrast


----------



## xHassassin

I dont really like the bland colors and underexposed shot, but the sun is very nice. There's also some significant lens flare. Could do with some cropping.

7/10


----------



## manumanok

Nice, but the black border kinda kills it, IMHO 7/10


----------



## theCanadian

6/10 Left photo entirely uninteresting.

Rate the one you like better:


----------



## Shane1244

Very nice shot! Would definitely better if the image was sharper. 7/10


----------



## iliyas

Just playing with my Cousins toy car.


----------



## theCanadian

^ Don't forget to rate the one above you.

9/10

Random bird shot. Bit overexposed, but I like the pose.


----------



## Hamburglar

6/10 Nice capture, would have been great if the focus was on the bird and exposed properly.


----------



## Arrec Barrwin

8/10, Get the eyes in focus and you have a winner


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Arrec no picture 0/10.

Love the doggles. He looks sad though









Here is the TP bandit!


----------



## Manyak

Traitor Kitteh in bed with the enemy


----------



## Ysbl

8/10.

Generally a good shot.

Noise can be used as an artistic effect, but it's bit overdone here.


----------



## Manyak

lol crap, you caught it before I could remove it!


----------



## Ysbl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
lol crap, you caught it before I could remove it!

It is now a full point better. ^_^


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ysbl* 
It is now a full point better. ^_^

lol yeah, I was playing around with the watermark thingy in lightroom earlier and forgot to turn it off before exporting something for real


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
lol yeah, I was playing around with the watermark thingy in lightroom earlier and forgot to turn it off before exporting something for real









I've done that a few times before. Luckily, re-exporting is still child's play for my Q9550









It is a very useful tool though.


----------



## Ysbl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
lol yeah, I was playing around with the watermark thingy in lightroom earlier and forgot to turn it off before exporting something for real









Ah, ok.

...i can haz rating?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ysbl* 
Ah, ok.

...i can haz rating?

Only when someone else posts a picture.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
I've done that a few times before. Luckily, re-exporting is still child's play for my Q9550









It is a very useful tool though.

Lightroom sucks though. The same edits that I can do in real-time in photoshop lag my PC to hell in LR.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ysbl* 
Ah, ok.

...i can haz rating?

Whoever the next person to post a pic is the one that gives you the rating!


----------



## Manyak

Fine, I'll bite!

8/10: There isn't enough contrast between the clouds and the sky, the overall contrast could be bumped up a bit too, and that thing on the left looks very out of place (is it a guy?).


----------



## [\/]Paris

10/10 Epic picture man, perfect clarity & some seriously raw emotion.

Since this got caught in the earlier rage fest, I'll repost.


----------



## nazster14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[\\/]Paris* 
10/10 Epic picture man, perfect clarity & some seriously raw emotion.

Since this got caught in the earlier rage fest, I'll repost.











8/10 (Don't know why I hate pictures where people make stupid face)

boared by neraz, on Flickr


----------



## homer98

8/10, Intersting, im not much of a photographer, but I just dont like the pink colours and how it fits into the picture.


----------



## theCanadian

8/10. I would have liked some stronger light.

Edit: @ homer98 8/10 underexposed, but good otherwise, except for some noise in the water.

This scan is terrible. I did my best to recover.


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Fine, I'll bite!

8/10: There isn't enough contrast between the clouds and the sky, the overall contrast could be bumped up a bit too, and that thing on the left looks very out of place (is it a guy?).










I couldn't help but chuckle at the juxtaposition with the chandelier and the men ripping each others' heads off









7/10 for TheCanadian - would have been great if you got the ball in the frame.


DSC_9323.jpg by Dany a Photographr, on Flickr


----------



## TARRCO

Hey, I'm new to photography, bought myself a cheap second hand Sub DSLR Camera and I have no idea how to use it, here's a pic of it I took with my iPhone


















Now some macro shot's I've attempted to take.... don't laugh D:























































So what you's think? Decent?

Cheers.


----------



## Live_free

What is it about humans that whenever there is a competition we throw all civility out the window and feel the need to be petty and childish.

If you know what you are doing with photography HELP others. If you don't then SHUT your mouth. Maybe it's me but when I don't know what I'm talking about I don't talk.

If your photo is rated don't get mad or petty. Realize that maybe that person has no idea what they are talking about or just don't like your photo. You will live.

Anyway.

@Tarcco Honestly 2-3/10. You may want to read up on these.








http://www.digital-photography-schoo...rule-of-thirds
Google-
Shutter Speed
ISO
Exposure
Composition
F-Stop
It seems like a lot now but will help you be a better photographer.

Here are two of my shots. You can not rate any, one, or all. Just posting for the hell of it.


----------



## theCanadian

You guys should only be posting one photo at a time.

Also TARRCO, your second to last photo is actually rather cool. The others are kinda meh.


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
I couldn't help but chuckle at the juxtaposition with the chandelier and the men ripping each others' heads off









7/10 for TheCanadian - would have been great if you got the ball in the frame.


DSC_9323.jpg by Dany a Photographr, on Flickr

Your 2nd one has potential, crop it tighter to focus the photo more on emotion. But at the moment, it's not that great, 6/10

Could someone please rate my photo in the quote as the poster after me didn't rate it


----------



## ROM3000

Danylu, 5/10

The subject of the photo is not too interesting, but the focus seems spot on. Maybe if you tried playing around with the composition, such as capturing the entire lens it would work out better.

Please rate and feel free to critique. Thanks.


----------



## Eagle1337

I don't think the lighting works on your cat.
Tarrco work on the rule of thirds and keeping your shots straight, your angles are a bit odd.


----------



## Hamburglar

7/10 I like the shot from a technical standpoint, good focus, nice positioning, etc.. Outside of the lighting being red which I don't mind... it's a little too hot and distracts me.

My coworkers pooch underneath the saw horses.


----------



## Triangle

7/10, the structure on the left is too much. my eye draws to it too much.


----------



## thrasherht

7/10
It reminds me of sonic. hurry get the ring.


----------



## Triangle

..


----------



## thrasherht

sorry my picture didn't want to work. got one now though.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*


I don't think the lighting works on your cat.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hamburglar*


7/10 I like the shot from a technical standpoint, good focus, nice positioning, etc.. Outside of the lighting being red which I don't mind... it's a little too hot and distracts me.


Thanks guys. The red lighting is due to the sunset.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
Thanks guys. The red lighting is due to the sunset.

One of the few times when the sunset hinders a photo
















Bash away.


----------



## KGIXXER7

I think that looks awesome Eagle, love that soft water look and the contrast 9/10









Attachment 182203


----------



## theCanadian

Cool I guess, 7/10

This is one of the first photo's I've taken with a DSLR. I tell you, I do NOT like the viewfinder in the Rebel. Thus, the terrible horizon. Plus, the lens had no hood. I tried to shield with my hand, but it was no use apparently. And I probably should have taken the shot from a lower angle, so I could bring the horizon down in the frame... but enough about what I think; what do you think?


----------



## xHassassin

As aforementioned, slanted horizon.

Also the photo looks really cramped, I feel like there's a lot more interesting stuff to the left side that I'd want to see. Lens flare doesn't look that bad though IMO. Plus everything is either really dark or blue, not much color in it and feels underexposed.

6/10.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quite an amateur at photography. I liked this pic but I don't think the focus is quite right, not sure if it's my camera's fault or mine. Chile Rose Tarantula btw


----------



## theCanadian

Please rate the photo above you.

More DoF in the front would have been great. 8/10

Same scene as before.


----------



## GanjaSMK

@ theCanadian -

Try that scene at dawn or dusk, because it looks like you're shooting either in late morning or mid afternoon. The lighting will be better with more glow to it either sun up / sun down. The other option is to get some filters for shooting in bright sunlight.

As for the composition - try to use the objects in the photo in a different way; rather than looking down river, use the stones to go up, use the tree line to add to the sky, etc. Also your exposure isn't correct, at least not for what you're probably trying to do. It will also help if you have something lead into your shot, like getting closer to the first patch of rocks or river line. To get what you want exposed, use a spot meter then add or subtract a little EV to compensate slightly.

Rating: 6/10


----------



## BlankThis

7/10

The scene is lovely but I find the shrubs on the left are a bit distracting and I find that if you may have under exposed it a bit you could get more punch out of the colours.


Tweaked the saturation a bit.


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
Please rate the photo above you.

More DoF in the front would have been great. 8/10

Same scene as before.









Looks much better, and now the sky is white so you can easily photoshop a cool one in.










Still looks a bit cramped in the top though, since so many of the trees are cut off.


----------



## Goobers

I dont know why I bother


Brimstone by Steve Tyson, on Flickr


----------



## GanjaSMK

Can't help not comment - gorgeous shot! Lovely hue, lovely warm colors! 9.5/10, really enjoy it!


----------



## Boyboyd

I like the top half, and the composition. But I think it's missing something that's stopping it from being very special. I'll give it a 7.5/10.


Beck by James_Boyd, on Flickr


----------



## Dirtyworks

A 9 - that contrast and detail is great


----------



## Eagle1337

7/10 I didn't like that the feet were chopped.


----------



## theCanadian

Interesting. A lot to look at, and sharp!

9/10


----------



## Eagle1337

9/10 love the colors.








Not one of the better shots of mine but rather me playing with my macro lens.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eagle1337* 
9/10 love the colors.
Not one of the better shots of mine but rather me playing with my macro lens.

DoF needs to be a couple mm deeper on both ends. Odd Crop. 8/10


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
DoF needs to be a couple mm deeper on both ends. Odd Crop. 8/10

What crop? there is no crop. 8/10 I like the colors again but i find the cars distracting.


----------



## theCanadian

**framing. :/ aka analog crop. I'm a person who takes things literally too, but jeez.


----------



## Goobers

this post is by far theee worst photo review post ive ever seen on the internet, you get no value out of the ratings which are %90 of the time rated by people who dont really know much about photography and in the end people get no valuable C&C which is so desperately required to improve the standards of photography on ocn.

in saying that.


New life by Steve Tyson, on Flickr


----------



## ZootCadillac

Hey Goobers, nice shot, got that 'just moving' look on the falling water that many are favouring now. I like to freeze it a bit quicker myself but that's just the habits you pick up as you learn I guess. Did you make the pano yourself or did the camera stitch it for you?
I can't tell if there is lens distortion or not on the right? it looks a little off.
Overall a very pleasing image and looks a great place to spend a day with the camera.
Good work Goobers.

Go on then, I'll try one and throw myself at your mercy


----------



## Goobers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZootCadillac*


Hey Goobers, nice shot, got that 'just moving' look on the falling water that many are favouring now. I like to freeze it a bit quicker myself but that's just the habits you pick up as you learn I guess. Did you make the pano yourself or did the camera stitch it for you?
I can't tell if there is lens distortion or not on the right? it looks a little off.
Overall a very pleasing image and looks a great place to spend a day with the camera.
Good work Goobers.

Go on then, I'll try one and throw myself at your mercy




panorama was stitched by me using hugin, its looks distorted because panorama is 270 degrees.

your picture would be perfect if there asnt that out of focus plant smack bang on the right there in the foreground, other than that I think its great.


in the spotlight by Steve Tyson, on Flickr

here's another, not pano this time.


----------



## theCanadian

Nice shot Goobers. I personally would have chosen a different FL and/or angle.
8.5/10

Sorry about the noise in this one. Film grain + digital noise looks fugly. In the print, black is black. Noise reduction in PP does make it smoother, but it darkens the building too much.


----------



## Eagle1337

Click on image for the full size.
http://www.deviantart.com/download/1...37-d344rrl.jpg or there if my code doesn't work.
Edit: whoops forgot to rate. 8/10 there's something off that i can't quite pin down but the colors look odd.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

I like it. I'm a beginner, but I'd say that's a 9/10. :3










I took that today at lunch. Yeah, I'm in high school. I really like it for some reason. Taken with iPhone 4.


----------



## Eagle1337

5/10. I don't like the composition at all and the leg stands out too much. Sorry if i sound like a pain in the rear but it's just a photo i don't like. That being said keep shooting, you'll get something eventually.


----------



## dudemanppl

Blah, orange snow. White balance, exposure. Composition isn't much special either.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dudemanppl*


Blah, orange snow. White balance, exposure. Composition isn't much special either.


The orange snow was actually orange due to the lighting. Exposure is a bit wonky but hey that's life. composition, not too much to do when you are knee deep into snow with shoes on.


----------



## BlankThis

EDIT: dudemappl 9/10 great shot but the colour seams a bit drained to me..


----------



## rocstar96

8/10

From my local forum:


----------



## Ckaz

7.5/10
Whatever that is in the bottom right corner, I find it distracting. Also the hair on her shoulder looks strange










I'm not a photographer, but I've been a long time browser of this thread. Hell, this was taken from a Sony TX1 point and shoot.
I'm sure then you can imagine my surprise when I went to look at the shot I had just taken and this turned up.
It really goes to show that the camera is only half the battle when taking a good shot. I simply got lucky with the lighting and angle and such, but it sure made the difference


----------



## Goobers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ckaz*


7.5/10
Whatever that is in the bottom right corner, I find it distracting. Also the hair on her shoulder looks strange

I'm not a photographer, but I've been a long time browser of this thread. Hell, this was taken from a Sony TX1 point and shoot.
I'm sure then you can imagine my surprise when I went to look at the shot I had just taken and this turned up.
It really goes to show that the camera is only half the battle when taking a good shot. I simply got lucky with the lighting and angle and such, but it sure made the difference


I dont see what you see, and by your comment you make it sound like photography is a walk in the park, personally I beg to differ but each to their own, Is it the worst shot in this thread, perhaps not, but I don't think its as good as you think it might be, especially if your referring to the sun reflecting off the handle.

things that I think would make this shot as good as you think it is
- smaller DOF
- composition
- better time of day
- fill light
- no distracting objects

the camera might not make the picture, but there's only so much you can get out of a camera that doesn't have full manual control, and this picture illustrates that in my opinion, of course all the features in the world mean squat if you dont know what they do.

anyway


Foothold by Steve Tyson, on Flickr


----------



## GeekMan

8/10 because of lighting, dof and water on lense.

Heres a quick shot of our Christmas tree as of now:



Cheers!


----------



## rocstar96

7.5/10 Great shot, It looks like its painted


----------



## By-Tor

9/10.. very nice...

7D & 50mm 1.4 w/10 stop ND filter.. 30 sec. shot.


----------



## Campo

7/10, like the effect of the waves on the rocks.


----------



## jadawgis732

5.5/10 He's cute though a bit underexposed.


Two above gets a 9/10 that's some milky water there. How long was that exposure? I'm guessing at least 1 second. Nevermind I see 30 seconds....


----------



## Campo

8/10


----------



## GeekMan

Ohh, 9/10 cause I like cars and good shot although, not much DOF

Here is the tree with decorations and different settings


----------



## Shane1244

Quick Question.. You need a special filter to make the lights star burst right?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Quick Question.. You need a special filter to make the lights star burst right?


Nope, you just need to stop down to a small aperture. The one in the picture above was f/16.


----------



## xlastshotx

8/10 I like the warm feeling of the picture


----------



## GeekMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Quick Question.. You need a special filter to make the lights star burst right?


Nope,

Exactly as said before, its the aperture.

Those are actually slight HDR images. Much like this one: 


As for the image above... 9/10 I like that modernism.


----------



## rocstar96

8/10 Unique









Heres two shots


----------



## Shane1244

8/10 First one is ruined by that fat photobomber.







Extremely sharp though!









First major snow of the year!


----------



## bk7794

Awesome! love how you could get good quality with low light 10/10



















Average joe pictures...


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Campo* 
8/10









why you taking pictures of parked cars?


----------



## theCanadian

Average joe pictures get an average 7/10. Pretty good DoF and focus, but the hard flash doesn't exactly compliment the subject.

Kodak GoldMax 400, nothing special film, and a nothing special subject, though this guy was pretty weird because of the fact that he let me practically touch him with the lens.
Also, I spy with my little eye, a lady bug.


----------



## By-Tor

9/10 wonderful shot...

7D & 50mm 1.4 w/10 stop ND @ f/22 and 210 sec. exposure at sunset.


----------



## theCanadian

I could have done with a little smaller aperture, and it's nothing too crisp, which is in my opinion important for macro photography. Your photo on the other hand is near flawless. The use of a long exposure here is kinda neat. Been thinking about getting an ND myself. Maybe a 4 or 5 stop.


----------



## Draggin




----------



## Kris88

6/10


DC by K r i s, on Flickr


----------



## rocstar96

9/10


----------



## michintom

9/10

Only had my D3100 for less than 2 weeks.

DSC_0673 by imxkal, on Flickr


----------



## Eagle1337

8/10 needs better composure.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

9/10 Love it.










Taken with iPhone 4


----------



## Shane1244

6/10. Not liking the composition.


----------



## Shane1244

Oops, forgot to add my pic.

Shot with my 18/55, It's a HDR Panorama. Took 18 portrait images in total.


----------



## airplaneman

That is a nice BBQ area, custom made?


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
That is a nice BBQ area, custom made?

Sure is. Everything, including the house has been built my dad and me.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Sure is. Everything, including the house has been built my dad and me.

That is pretty cool! You must be pretty proud of your work


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Oops, forgot to add my pic.

Shot with my 18/55, It's a HDR Panorama. Took 18 portrait images in total.












Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Sure is. Everything, including the house has been built my dad and me.

Sweet work.







Looks great, good photo too.


----------



## michintom

Here we go.

DSC_0819.jpg by imxkal, on Flickr
Second time trying at night time.


----------



## Exfiltrate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michintom* 
Here we go.

DSC_0819.jpg by imxkal, on Flickr
Second time trying at night time.









9/10

Nice Contrast, nice house, nice car.


----------



## Shane1244

YOu should retry it with HDR.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
YOu should retry it with HDR.

pfft hdr is over used and usually poorly done. it'll probably look fake in the end.


----------



## theCanadian

No image posted to rate.


----------



## michintom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
YOu should retry it with HDR.

I don't like HDR


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michintom* 
Here we go.

DSC_0819.jpg by imxkal, on Flickr
Second time trying at night time.









weird seeing christmas lights without snow..........here, even when there is no snow the grass and trees are dead. unlike your picture where everything is green and beautiful.

anyway ill see your XMAS lights and raise you mine!!

YES I KNOW MY PICTURE IS CRAP QUALITY LOL


----------



## wheeltowheel




----------



## theCanadian

In queue to be rated:

theCanadian
Squeeker_The_Cat
wheeltowheel


----------



## Eagle1337

Thecanadian 8/10 needs more bokeh imo.
Squeaker : 8/10 the angle is off a bit i'd try for straighter next time.
WheeltoWheel: 9/10 i like it for some reason i can't pin point.


----------



## iliyas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Oops, forgot to add my pic.

Shot with my 18/55, It's a HDR Panorama. Took 18 portrait images in total.











Which stitching software you used.btw nice pic


----------



## fishman78

@Eagle1337 - 6.5/10 - The colors look a little over saturated to me. ie: the feet look fake.... For your next shot I would also look into fixing the composition, try to focus on the subject and not have the other two duck's feet and that pink thing in the shot. HTH

Here's is a shot of the little one at the park. Sorry about the extreme compression.


----------



## michintom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat* 
weird seeing christmas lights without snow..........here, even when there is no snow the grass and trees are dead. unlike your picture where everything is green and beautiful.

anyway ill see your XMAS lights and raise you mine!!

YES I KNOW MY PICTURE IS CRAP QUALITY LOL

I live in So Cal. Never snows


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iliyas* 
Which stitching software you used.btw nice pic

Photoshop CS5.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fishman78* 
For your next shot I would also look into fixing the composition, try to focus on the subject and not have the other two duck's feet and that pink thing in the shot.

Kinda hard when you are stuck with a 100mm lens and there's about 100 ducks and pidgins all in a very close group.


----------



## By-Tor

Fisherman... 9.5/10 love the shot. Look at those eyes..

7D & 50mm 1.4 w/10 stop ND filter @ 180 sec.


----------



## theCanadian

Question. Would LiveView 'paint' the picture as it is captured over the 180s, or does it go black during lock up?

Just wondering if you have to twiddle your thumbs for three minutes or not.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
Question. Would LiveView 'paint' the picture as it is captured over the 180s, or does it go black during lock up?

Just wondering if you have to twiddle your thumbs for three minutes or not.

On my camera is blacks out, but i hardly ever use live view.


----------



## Hamburglar

9/10 I really love this shot, great colors and exposure. I probably would have cropped the horizon though as those buildings / houses take away from it.

My boxer when we were out sledding today


----------



## MTXamd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *By-Tor* 
Fisherman... 9.5/10 love the shot. Look at those eyes..

7D & 50mm 1.4 w/10 stop ND filter @ 180 sec.









sexy!


----------



## sti_boy

By-Tor ... 9/10 : I almost think that the skyline could be cropped out from this picture. Very nice shot.

Here is one I took in Waikiki just over a week ago (sitting at the "Hula Grill")


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
Question. Would LiveView 'paint' the picture as it is captured over the 180s, or does it go black during lock up?

Just wondering if you have to twiddle your thumbs for three minutes or not.

I have it set in mirror lockup, so yes it does go black during the shot.

I manual focus in live view since you cannot see through the 10 ND filter using the view finder then take it out of live view and using a remote lock up the shutter in bulb.
But its just a guess on the first shot on how long to leave the shutter open, but after that first shot I can get pretty close to how long to leave it open with the light I have to work with.

Thanks everyone...


----------



## Phaedrus2129

The red finned shark in my aquarium. First shot (that I'm sharing) from my new D3000 w/ Nikkor 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 VR.


----------



## fishman78

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eagle1337* 
Kinda hard when you are stuck with a 100mm lens and there's about 100 ducks and pidgins all in a very close group.

Oh yeah man, no doubt! Invest in a smaller, fast lens.... you won't regret it! You could also try blurring out the background in software which would help out too. And maybe tone down the feet on the radio active ducks









Keep shooting!


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sti_boy* 
By-Tor ... 9/10 : I almost think that the skyline could be cropped out from this picture. Very nice shot.

Here is one I took in Waikiki just over a week ago (sitting at the "Hula Grill")










8/10 great picture, but there is something i dont like in it...just dont know what.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 









The red finned shark in my aquarium. First shot (that I'm sharing) from my new D3000 w/ Nikkor 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 VR.









you are suppose to rate the one above you but..
5/10 shot is exposed nicely but is not interestesting.

car getting an oil change








a900+14/[email protected]


----------



## Pott

No clue what I used for this one... I think I upped the iso to 1,600. Second day with my first real camera, a D3100 with 18-105.


----------



## michintom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pott* 
No clue what I used for this one... I think I upped the iso to 1,600. Second day with my first real camera, a D3100 with 18-105.









8/10
I no professional but the two wall on each side is a distraction for me.

DSC_1276 by imxkal, on Flickr


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

6/10
The background is too blurry, good idea though.

For my picture, do pictures with postprocessing count? I really liked how this picture turned out.


----------



## rocstar96

7/10


----------



## theCanadian

A lot of pictures in this thread have some kind of processing to them.


----------



## Hamburglar

8/10 for the single handed double fisting <img alt="biggrin.gif" class="bbcode_smiley" src="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif"><br><br><img alt="attachment.php?attachmentid=184693&d=1292291814" class="bbcode_img" src="http://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=184693&d=1292291814"><br><br>
EXIF:<br><br>
Canon 50D w/ 70-200 f/4 IS<br>
ISO 100<br>
127mm<br>
f/4<br>
1/2000


----------



## Dirtyworks

7/10 for the lolz. EDIT: Someone posted JUST BEFORE I DID. 8/10 for the horsie
















Sorry for the noise. Not my good camera + bad ISO, cuz it was freakin' -35c and I was shaky.


----------



## theCanadian

I would have placed the sky as the upper 2/3 and had the shed as the lower 1/3.

Won't dock ya for the noise.... so 7 or 8/10 cause I love sunsets/rises


----------



## foothead

8/10. Picture is nice, but really fuzzy. Was that scanned in from a 35mm print?

Here's something a bit different.


----------



## theCanadian

It was a negative scan. And yeah, you're right. Probably should have stopped down 1 or 1.5 stops. But I like the color pallet on this one a lot.


----------



## buddyboy

I can't see your picture, I don't think the link worked? But from your description of all the work that went into it, it sounds like a 9/10 to me! =P

I re-rate if you get the picture working.

EDIT: Wow beautiful! Some of the clouds are overexposed but I don't think you could have changed that. I wish that sword wasn't there haha 9.5/10


----------



## theCanadian

What's up with that horizon!


----------



## citruspers

Well, the horizon is a bit crooked, but other than that it's pretty good. 8/10 provided you straighten the horizon.









Here's something I shot today. I love gearshots (sorry about the watermark). 
Shot with the 35 1.8 @ F/2.8 at 1/60th of a second with the flash bounced to the ceiling but with a bouncecard. PP included aggresive sharpening and b/w conversion and contrast enhancements.


----------



## wheeltowheel

9/10
Very cool photo. I'm not a huge b/w fan with objects, but different strokes for different folks.

Happy holidays!


----------



## adizz

8/10^^


----------



## mortimersnerd

8.5/10 - The lighting is cool, though I think a little more blue in the sky could really add to the picture.

Was going through pictures I took around this time last year and came across this one. Road biking on snowy/salted roads is a mess but tons of fun.


----------



## citruspers

Ehh...doesn't really do it for me. The unsharp brake wiring in the front is very distracting. Perhaps take it more from the side with a focus on the brakes? That would also rid you of the relatively bland background, provided you have a large aperture lens. 6/10

I went to the dentist:


----------



## Evil Mechanic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


6/10
The background is too blurry, good idea though.


I'm sorry dude, and i dont usually coment on peoples replies, but the background is supposed to be blurry. Its called bokeh, google it


----------



## JY

http://twitpic.com/3b50lt took this on my phone whilst the wind was attacking me


----------



## Hamburglar

1/10 out of focus, dark, no point of interest, no detail

Took this two days ago while driving down the road.

50D w/ 70-200 f/4
160mm f/4
1/4000
ISO 100


----------



## Soulclaimer

8/10


----------



## By-Tor

8/10

5D & 50mm 1.4


----------



## ANP !!!

9/10









Quote:


> Canon 500D
> 70-200L f4 Non IS @ f5.6


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANP !!!;11715884*
> 9/10


Sir that is a 10/10 in my book.









DSC_1546 by imxkal, on Flickr
D3100 35mm 1.4


----------



## theCanadian

7/10. Penalized heavily for shooting wide open. Stop it down to bring the corners into focus. Other than that, not much to rate.... Pretty bland photo.


----------



## michintom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


7/10. Penalized heavily for shooting wide open. Stop it down to bring the corners into focus. Other than that, not much to rate.... Pretty bland photo.











9/10
I find that building a bit of a distraction.









DSC_1762 by imxkal, on Flickr


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

7/10 Neat picture but the focal on the cords kind of kills it...










Experimenting with depth of field...


----------



## nazster14

5/10


Water Stream by Revolution_X, on Flickr


----------



## Soulclaimer

7/10


----------



## BlankThis

8/10 Love the colours. Whats the deal with the sky and the extremely dark shadows?

D90 w/ 50mm f/1.8


----------



## GanjaSMK

^ Hottie alert.







Long legs......


----------



## RKH404

Om nom nom nom.


----------



## BlankThis

Back off boyos!


----------



## Exfiltrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlankThis;11730488*
> Back off boyos!


The picture disappeared? I never got to see it.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exfiltrate;11747573*
> The picture disappeared? I never got to see it.


Didn't miss anything.


----------



## BlankThis

Wow OK thanks mods for deleting without reason. Good work. Guys please refrain from commenting on the girl herself, she's a very close friend.

Again, D90 w/ 50mm f/1.8


----------



## Zeke311

^^^ No photo(s) above, so I will attempt to re-start this thread ... ^^^

My 'lil fuzzy buddy, Herbert.


----------



## kingofyo1

aw! so cute! at least a 9.5/10

my *now stolen* nikon d40x kit pic.. only decent pic I ever got to take with that camera before it got ripped


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlankThis;11748368*
> Wow OK thanks mods for deleting without reason. Good work. Guys please refrain from commenting on the girl herself, she's a very close friend.
> 
> Again, D90 w/ 50mm f/1.8


The moderators did not delete your image.


----------



## Exfiltrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlankThis;11748368*
> Wow OK thanks mods for deleting without reason. Good work. Guys please refrain from commenting on the girl herself, she's a very close friend.
> 
> Again, D90 w/ 50mm f/1.8


Now I see. Sorry, but since what's in the photo is part of making a good photo...

Epic Girl + Epic Photographer = 10/10










Now time for my kitty.

D7000, 18-200 VR Lens


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


Wow OK thanks mods for deleting without reason. Good work. Guys please refrain from commenting on the girl herself, she's a very close friend.

Again, D90 w/ 50mm f/1.8










Nice job of assuming the moderators deleted your image. Your link is broken.


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Nice job of assuming the moderators deleted your image. Your link is broken.


pwnt


----------



## GanjaSMK

I dunno what all the the fuss is/was about. The link/picture was never broken for me... and.. I want her to be a very close friend of mine...


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Nice job of assuming the moderators deleted your image. Your link is broken.


My apologies.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Exfiltrate*












Cute cat







8/10 That paw in the foreground is a bit bothersome but animals are hard to get decent shots of.


----------



## cgg123321




----------



## Zeke311

MY cat is CUTER! OMG! Did I just say that?!

Anyhows, the paw rocks! I looked @ it 1st, then followed it in ... all the way in to @ LEAST an 8.5/TEN.

I will have to see what else I can drum up ... maybe we will go cat pic for cat pic!

- DIRT Late Model:










I do not know why I am saying this, but, yes, I did take this photo. Fulton Speedway, Fulton, NY, USA, April 2010 - JJ Courcy (my best friend).


----------



## rocstar96

8/10










Heat pipes on my hawk


----------



## Hamburglar

7/10 A good shot technically, but if you were to display it somewhere else nobody would have a clue what's going on, or what it's supposed to be.

My boxer again, Santa came early and she got a tennis ball


----------



## mz-n10

7/10

bad picture of a bad camera


----------



## BlankThis

60D is just trash







7.5/10 Kind of boring and would like it to fill the frame more.

Played around with sun flares a little bit this summer/fall


----------



## SpykeZ

Hmmm, I like it but I dont. Gives a warm feeling but looks generic. I'll give it an 8/10 because I can't put my finger on it!


----------



## robchaos

8/10 could use a little more DOF. That's a spitting image of my kitty!


----------



## ANP !!!

7/10 Decent pic


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ANP !!!*


7/10 Decent pic


Black/White threshold is the best thing since... well, ever.


----------



## Shane1244

7/10. Fire looks cool, but is overall underexposed.

My new shoes


----------



## ANP !!!

Thanks Although the overall pic is underexposed, I had to underexpose it with -2ev or else i would have gotten a totally blown out flame with decent lit background.

Cool composition Canadian







.


----------



## jbalsa2

Shane,
8 out of 10.
The focus on the left shoe bothers me.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANP !!!;11775076*
> Thanks Although the overall pic is underexposed, I had to underexpose it with -2ev or else i would have gotten a totally blown out flame with decent lit background.
> 
> Cool composition Canadian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Did you try the flash? Most of the light should pass through the flame and illuminate the barrel and hands. -2 EV should still keep roughly the same exposure on the flames.

I really like that HDD shot.


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

9/10, pretty awesome.










Yeah, post processing.


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHUNKYBOWSER;11777136*
> 9/10, pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, post processing.


9/10
Love the lighting.

DSC_2063 by imxkal, on Flickr
Had a friend model for me








Anyone know how to get less grainy effect with higher iso?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michintom;11777539*
> 9/10
> Love the lighting.
> 
> DSC_2063 by imxkal, on Flickr
> Had a friend model for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to get less grainy effect with higher iso?


8/10. Like the picture, but something about the the bridge and such feels distracting and bothers me a bit.

Also, noise removal in PP should help a fair bit









It's still 11:26PM on the West Coast, so here's to a very Merry Bokeh Christmas


----------



## robchaos

8/10 nice bokeh but no lights in the middle of the tree.









This is the only christmas themed pic I could find, please ignore the boxes and clutter! Merry christmas and happy new year everyone.


----------



## airplaneman

Not very Christmas-y, but I shot it with a lens I got for Christmas







. Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L







.

Just thought the colours/lighting looked neat.

EDIT: Forgot to rate the one above







I'll give it a 7.5/10. The tree looks fantastic, but the composition is kinda "meh".


----------



## nazster14

Looks cool.. 8.95/10 maybe little more DOF and little pop would be great. But looks cool.


Allegheny Forest (I am guessing) by Revolution_X, on Flickr


----------



## ace8uk

8/10. I love the light coming through the trees, very nice!


----------



## BlankThis

Beautiful







9.5/10 Love the crop and the lovely depth of field. The only place I would say this picture is lacking is the noise.


----------



## Exfiltrate

EDIT: 9.5/10 Nice perspective. I like the B&W.

Here is one in the forbidden city of Beijing. Sun backlighting and some cool lens flare. Taken with D7000 and Sigma 70-200 2.8.


----------



## nazster14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Exfiltrate*


Here is one in the forbidden city of Beijing. Sun backlighting and some cool lens flare. Taken with D7000 and Sigma 70-200 2.8.


You forgot to to rate the guy above you


----------



## Dirtyworks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nazster14;11791890*
> You forgot to to rate the guy above you


Speaking of which..
8.5 for Exfiltrate. Girl is pretty


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtyworks;11798594*
> Speaking of which..


People posting pictures are the ones that rate the picture above theirs.


----------



## rocstar96

7/10


----------



## Dirtyworks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED;11798627*
> People posting pictures are the ones that rate the picture above theirs.


Ahh ok, I wasn't aware.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

8/10


----------



## Hamburglar

7/10 The shallow DOF is trying to pull my eye somewhere, just don't know to what? Nice and sharp with good color though


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hamburglar*


7/10 The shallow DOF is trying to pull my eye somewhere, just don't know to what? Nice and sharp with good color though



















9/10. The only issue with it really is that I find the duck's head behind it to be a bit distracting. My eye is first drawn to the subject duck's eye, but immediately goes up to the head of the duck behind it. But beyond that, great shot


----------



## Frankie

7/10 looks abit plain, maybe if you got a shot of the corner of that building it would look better


----------



## BlankThis

7/10 A little dark and the framing is bothersome to me for some reason.

Another shot for a friend's portfolio. Saturation touched up in post. Hate having to touch up shots but I loved everything else about this shot.


----------



## theCanadian

Shoot RAW, correct in camera. No post









The tunnel effect of the trees and track is both very cool and a little 'off'. 8.5/10 because her foot is out of frame.

Gear shots. Welcome to the Minolta Program System


















EDIT: Mission Accomplished


----------



## BlankThis

8/10 Very sharp but I find the strap distracting and the shot itself a little too bright

This is an old shot I did for a friend's portfolio on my D40 when I was still figuring things out


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 Sex.


----------



## earwig1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlankThis;11833164*
> 8/10 Very sharp but I find the strap distracting and the shot itself a little too bright
> 
> This is an old shot I did for a friend's portfolio on my D40 when I was still figuring things out


hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryan747;11833896*
> 9/10 Sex.


8/10. Colors are great, composition could use some work. Not exactly sure what the subject of the shot is. Still very nice.

My girlfriend's dad's yellow lab had 10 pups about 2 weeks ago. He works full time so we are on baby-sitting (puppy-sitting?) duty almost daily. Here is one of our new friends!! He is 9 days old in this shot.









[ O ] D40 w 18-55mm, UV filter, built-in flash with Puffer and additional diffuser (made from milk jug)


----------



## olli3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryan747;11833896*
> 9/10 Sex.


8/10 awesome shot! Seems a little wonky to me though and perhaps zoomed out would be a bit better, still its great










Cart Gap Sunrise by oli.s, on Flickr


----------



## BlankThis

10/10 The colours are beautiful and it's tack sharp

D40. Venice


----------



## theCanadian

Very art looking. Can only complain possibly about the horizon, though some of it looks to be a bit of distortion, or maybe the building is falling over! Regardless, I like it. 9/10.

Here's another gear pic, this time with a soft focus and some in camera filter effects. Just dicking around really.


----------



## ph10m

Not uploading full-sized photos i take, copyrights.

Canon TS-E 90
















Canon 5D Mrk II with handheld canon 580 EXII


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian;11839172*
> Very art looking. Can only complain possibly about the horizon, though some of it looks to be a bit of distortion, or maybe the building is falling over! Regardless, I like it. 9/10.


Venice is sinking and crumbling at the same time







Nothing there is straight or level. Thank you very much for the feedback!


----------



## Dirtyworks

Wow, I have to say 10/10.


----------



## theCanadian

@ people who can't read.


----------



## mortimersnerd

7/10 Not really sure what the intended subject is.


----------



## nubz

No Photo Expert but it's still an awesome action shot, 8/10 would have been better if he didn't look so contorted I guess.

We had sunny weather today, So I decided to take a shot of my Xmas gift, a 1937 WW2 Mosin Nagant w/ Bayonet


----------



## Shane1244

Very nice lighting, but it's a little hard to tell what it is, I thing it'd be better if you got the trigger and more of the barrel in frame. 7.5/10

This is my grandma's dog that we were looking after over Christmas. Shot wide open with the 35 1.8.


----------



## Hamburglar

8.5/10 I really like the DOF and B+W conversion, had to dock ya for the clipped ear on the left and that white dot fighting for my attention though.

Trying my hand at replicating some old photos...


----------



## BlankThis

9/10 Could have fooled me







Maybe a bit of patchiness would give it a more distressed "look"

Venice again. D40 w/ 18-55


----------



## Striker36

8.5 of 10. would be a 9 if the boat was gone. it kinda wrecks the feel of the shot i think and the bow of the second one in the foreground looks odd choped

about 2 am new years eve 2 hours after he proposed to her








as it came out of the camera. im going to clean it up at some point in the next few days. i just like it.

it was a last second shot on my way out the door so the angle is off


----------



## mz-n10

8/10 love it wish u could keep their legs + the tree top tho

oooo bokeh tree ooo bokeh tree......


----------



## BlankThis

9/10 Great compromise of focus and bokeh







If that makes any sense. I like that you got some beautiful bokeh but still kept the shot so that we know what we're looking at.

London from the top of the eye


----------



## theCanadian

I have a roll that I need to develop that should have some interesting bokeh on it. We'll see.


----------



## TARRCO

These are just a few shots I took of some stuff I was selling, I actually like how they turned out....


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nubz*


No Photo Expert but it's still an awesome action shot, 8/10 would have been better if he didn't look so contorted I guess.


He was in the middle a 360 so I guess it would look contorted.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


9/10 Great compromise of focus and bokeh







If that makes any sense. I like that you got some beautiful bokeh but still kept the shot so that we know what we're looking at.

London from the top of the eye 










Cool shot but I with the top half of the picture being black due to the horizon, it is lacking. I would have focused more on the lights below. 7/10

Another wakeboarding picture.


----------



## sub50hz

Wow, great photo!

Just got my Rebel XS last weekend -- had a sick day today, so I was playing with it while sitting in bed. I realize there's some blowout on the top right of the can from the light in the corner, but oh well.









Rebel XS w/50mm, f2.2 1/8sec


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz;11880766*
> Wow, great photo!
> 
> Just got my Rebel XS last weekend -- had a sick day today, so I was playing with it while sitting in bed. I realize there's some blowout on the top right of the can from the light in the corner, but oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebel XS w/50mm, f2.2 1/8sec


Did you mount it on something or was it hand held? That sharpness at 1/8 I find to be great.

I give an 8/10. Technicals are all there; I just feel the artistic aspect of it to be a bit lacking. Gah, don't know any kind way to say this so sorry if it sounds like I'm being an ass


















This was more for fun in PP than actual photography itself, but here you go!


----------



## Shane1244

Not very sharp, possibly out of focus, not really any subject, top is under exposed.

5/10?


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;11882345*
> Not very sharp, possibly out of focus, not really any subject, top is under exposed.
> 
> 5/10**?**


Yeah, maybe just a critique would suffice for those that have the ability to do so. Just a thought.

A 1 - 10 rating just seems ... cold.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED;11882442*
> Yeah, maybe just a critique would suffice for those that have the ability to do so. Just a thought.
> 
> A 1 - 10 rating just seems ... cold.


Hmm, I hate doing it personally. I wasn't going to rate it, I figured I'd get bched at for NOT rating it. We should really change the name of the thread to "Critique the Photo Above You"


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED;11882442*
> Yeah, maybe just a critique would suffice for those that have the ability to do so. Just a thought.
> 
> A 1 - 10 rating just seems ... cold.


Eh, but I'm not sure how beginner photographers would feel about this turning into a critiquing thread. I didn't really take Shane's rating or critique personally since, well, he was being honest and all his points were valid. It wasn't like he handed me a 5/10 out of spite (I hope...). But especially for beginner photographers who are getting the hang of manual photography, having their pictures dissected may seem a bit disheartening.

Just my two cents.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;11882471*
> Hmm, I hate doing it personally. I wasn't going to rate it, I figured I'd get bched at for NOT rating it. We should really change the name of the thread to "Critique the Photo Above You"


Wouldn't really have cared either way, to be honest. I only focused on the critique


----------



## Brandonxcore

No, I dont have a thousand dollar camera, but photography is my new found love.
This was shot with my Samsung SL605...


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;11882502*
> Eh, but I'm not sure how beginner photographers would feel about this turning into a critiquing thread. I didn't really take Shane's rating or critique personally since, well, he was being honest and all his points were valid. It wasn't like he handed me a 5/10 out of spite (I hope...). But especially for beginner photographers who are getting the hang of manual photography, having their pictures dissected may seem a bit disheartening.
> 
> Just my two cents.


That being said I have been participating in this thread from pretty much day one when I got interested in photography, putting up with bad ratings but listening to the "big guys" when they critiqued. I think the learning curve would have been much worse and longer for me without this thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;11882345*


7.5/10

I struggled to find the focal point because of the busy looking fur and so I think I would have shot it a bit deeper. I also found the over exposure in the top right a little distracting.


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED;11882442*
> Yeah, maybe just a critique would suffice for those that have the ability to do so. Just a thought.
> 
> A 1 - 10 rating just seems ... cold.


i dont think most people take the rating too seriously. some of the 9/10 are uh......







at best......and some of the 5/10 are surprisingly good....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;11882345*
> Not very sharp, possibly out of focus, not really any subject, top is under exposed.
> 
> 5/10?


8/10 good exposure, etc. but sleeping dog makes me sleepy....

army of marshmallow men


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;11882502*
> Eh, but I'm not sure how beginner photographers would feel about this turning into a critiquing thread. I didn't really take Shane's rating or critique personally since, well, he was being honest and all his points were valid. It wasn't like he handed me a 5/10 out of spite (I hope...). But especially for beginner photographers who are getting the hang of manual photography, having their pictures dissected may seem a bit disheartening.
> 
> Just my two cents.
> 
> Wouldn't really have cared either way, to be honest. I only focused on the critique


Realy? I thought just the opposite. If I got a 5/10, I'd be like aww, wth? But if all I got was some constructive criticism it wouldn't be so bad. Could take something from it.

Most of you are doing that anyway. Like I said, was just a thought.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED;11882719*
> Realy? I thought just the opposite. If I got a 5/10, I'd be like aww, wth? But if all I got was some constructive criticism it wouldn't be so bad. Could take something from it.
> 
> Most of you are doing that anyway. Like I said, was just a thought.


Eh, I think both sides are pretty valid. And with the score I got, I mean, it's pretty much justified. Now if he went "The picture sucks" or something stupid like "Not enough flash", _then_ I'd be offended


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


Eh, I think both sides are pretty valid. And with the score I got, I mean, it's pretty much justified. Now if he went "The picture sucks" or something stupid like "Not enough flash", _then_ I'd be offended










how about need most post process?


----------



## mrwesth

No photo above me.. so 0/10!

Took this a few years ago when I was a newblet photog... mostly got lucky to get a good shot but still really like it
















Caption: Empty buses line the streets of the rural town Jena, LA during the morning of a civil rights protest rally.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Just look higher for the pic that you rate. (or previous page)

Nice btw


----------



## Ryan747

6/10 interesting shot with all the buses lined up there, I dont really like the vanilla white street from the sun though. It feels like there is a hole in the picture...










My good buddy Pulling some hose during a live burn.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;11882227*
> Did you mount it on something or was it hand held? That sharpness at 1/8 I find to be great.
> 
> I give an 8/10. Technicals are all there; I just feel the artistic aspect of it to be a bit lacking. Gah, don't know any kind way to say this so sorry if it sounds like I'm being an ass


It was hand-held, just leaning on my elbow on the futon. I know it's not real artsy, I am just getting used to shooting digital, especially with this 50mm (I have a 50mm for my AE-1, but I am learning how different "50mm" is on a DSLR). I got a copy of Lightroom so I can clean up and make minor adjustments to the photos I plan to take, but like I said, I was just bored and sick, shooting whatever was in arms' reach. I appreciate the criticism though -- don't feel like an ass, I would rather hear it now than later on when I think something is real good.


----------



## Goobers

2010's last sunset


Final sun by Steve Tyson, on Flickr


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;11882471*
> Hmm, I hate doing it personally. I wasn't going to rate it, I figured I'd get bched at for NOT rating it. We should really change the name of the thread to "Critique the Photo Above You"


There actually is such a thread:

http://www.overclock.net/photography/493575-critique-photo-above-you.html

It's just that "Rate the ________ above you" threads are so common here that I guess it has more appeal.


----------



## mrwesth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryan747;11883217*
> 6/10 interesting shot with all the buses lined up there, I dont really like the vanilla white street from the sun though. It feels like there is a hole in the picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My good buddy Pulling some hose during a live burn.


Yeah, technically the highs are blown out. I could correct/clean up in p/s but its photojournalism... and I liked the effect









8/10. I love the subject matter. I think the photo could have been enhanced by going more in focus or out of focus with your background... Your exposure feels like your flirting between a silhouette and not having a light for the fireman.

Here's some of my recent stuff...









Taken for a background while bored on the job...








Little help from p/s flash in the crowd gave for a nice rim light.


----------



## wheeltowheel

9.5/10 on both-- I especially like the weezer shot. Where was it taken? They came to OSU back in the fall.

Honestly, I can't see anything to criticize. Rivers is a little dark, but I think you did amazing giving the circumstance. The area above the finger touch is also a little distracting (where the overhead camera was or whatever that apparatus is). The composition on the sousaphone is a little strange but the reflection is gorgeous.

This is my time shooting with my first DSLR. It's the bookstore here at Ohio State


----------



## theCanadian

Is your Barns and Noble massively overpriced? We have one in our Student Union at UNCC, and a $100 text book will consistently cost $150 in that store. This year I spent $650 on books and returned most of them, saving around $250 by buying elsewhere. All the other B&N's I've been in are properly priced though.


----------



## Gabe3384

Random pic

Attachment 188491

Attachment 188492

Attachment 188493


----------



## wheeltowheel

Can a get some C&C and/or rating for mine plz?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Is your Barns and Noble massively overpriced? We have one in our Student Union at UNCC, and a $100 text book will consistently cost $150 in that store. This year I spent $650 on books and returned most of them, saving around $250 by buying elsewhere. All the other B&N's I've been in are properly priced though.


Yeah, it's really bad. I bought mine first there first quarter and shopped at a book exchange place this quarter. Saved quite a bit of money on all of my physics, chem, and calc shiz. I love how they take advantage of all the other freshmen


----------



## theCanadian

Ah, a consistency. A very shameful one. Interesting really. The book business must not be suffering all that much if they can get away with this, if only on college campuses. I'm going to start turning a deaf ear to all that complaining. B&N parking lots are always packed anyways. In the past I had assumed everyone was there for the coffee and free wifi.


----------



## calavera

I'm no photographer and this isn't my pic but it's awesome and it's one of my current wallpapers.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

7/10. Angle and lack of specific subject confuse me a bit but hey, I like space!!

Taken while walking around the town my parents live in a couple years ago. I like how the masonry and door frame are all comprised of 90- and 45-degree angles and the light is slightly off skew.


----------



## Evil Mechanic

7/10. nice contrast and detail, it just bores me.

Found this guy in my shop yesterday. Taken with a D90, 35mm @ f1.8 love the bokeh this lens produces.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Mechanic;11904460*
> 7/10. nice contrast and detail, it just bores me.
> 
> Found this guy in my shop yesterday. Taken with a D90, 35mm @ f1.8 love the bokeh this lens produces.


7/10. I find the lighting to be a bit harsh


----------



## [CyGnus]

Give me your opinons the cam is a Olympus X-880 5x optical (looking to enter the world of SLR cams (EOS 550D) tell me if i had the SLR the pic would be much better or not really. Thanks (New year photo hehe)


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus];11905751*
> Give me your opinons the cam is a Olympus X-880 5x optical (looking to enter the world of SLR cams (EOS 550D) tell me if i had the SLR the pic would be much better or not really. Thanks (New year photo hehe)


Way to not rate my pic









But with yours, they definitely would be.

My first issue is that you don't have manual control of your images. With your first pic, for example, I'd use DoF to blur out the houses in the BG because they're just distracting, really.

Next, the images are definitely a bit noisy. Even at ISO64 I can start to see the noise already. Looking against the buildings, you can definitely see the noise.

Third is the lack of sharpness. You can see this by looking at the leaves in the two pictures.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Brochure-esque 8/10

Here's one taken with my cheapo Kodak C182


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus];11905751*
> Give me your opinions the cam is a Olympus X-880 5x optical (looking to enter the world of SLR cams (EOS 550D) tell me if i had the SLR the pic would be much better or not really. Thanks (New year photo hehe)


Most of what a DSLR is going to offer you is flexibility. As mentioned, depth of field can be used to place more or less emphasis on your subject vs the background and foreground. You'll also have better optical lens quality and usually more accurate and smarter metering by the camera.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

HAAAAYYYY my pic too....

here's another


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR;11905825*
> Brochure-esque 8/10
> 
> Here's one taken with my cheapo Kodak C182
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


4/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR;11906297*
> HAAAAYYYY my pic too....
> 
> here's another


3/10


----------



## [CyGnus]

r31ncarnat3d thnaks for the advice, and sorry... your pics are great compared to mine guess i am going to go DSLR i saw a Sony A230 for cheap is worth it?


----------



## Marin

5/10

Guess I'll throw this one up.


----------



## fonzye

9/10 I just like forests......a nice little forest path.


----------



## AdmRose

8/10


----------



## to_the_zenith

@admrose - 6/10, sorta right at that point where you think it should either be darker or brighter...

@fonzye - Where is that forest path? looks like something you'd expect fairies to pop out from behind the flowers, its gorgeous.

Here's my contribution from a little trip to Moreton Island.


----------



## jacobthellamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *to_the_zenith;11910257*
> @admrose - 6/10, sorta right at that point where you think it should either be darker or brighter...
> 
> @fonzye - Where is that forest path? looks like something you'd expect fairies to pop out from behind the flowers, its gorgeous.
> 
> Here's my contribution from a little trip to Moreton Island.


6/10, I'm not completely sold on the framing.

Here's something from me







;


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer*


6/10, I'm not completely sold on the framing.

Here's something from me







;










8/10
Love the scenery, good photo!









I love night shots, here is mine:








30 second exposure, nearly full moon at around 10:30 PM.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


r31ncarnat3d thnaks for the advice, and sorry... your pics are great compared to mine guess i am going to go DSLR i saw a Sony A230 for cheap is worth it?


No reason to be sorry; truth be told my pictures themselves aren't as great as what others on here are capable of.

The A230 is a good camera for the price. I'd also recommend looking at the Canon T2i, Nikon D3100, and Pentax K-x.

If you have any other questions, you should make a new thread as to not derail this one


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner;11910467*
> 8/10
> Love the scenery, good photo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love night shots, here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 second exposure, nearly full moon at around 10:30 PM.


8/10 Love the silhouettes and the moon flare







But I think you could have framed this a little better; without that cut off tree on the right and the trees in the background in the bottom-left

Yeah I know it's majorly blown on the left


----------



## Cole19

9/10 Good colours and like the subject.


----------



## cmeeks

6/10 - not particularly fond of the subject. Perhaps too zoomed in on grimy parts...









Shadow to the lower right certainly is annoying, but didn't feel like cropping it out.


----------



## Ryan747

6/10 The Head is cute, but yes that tail is annoying and so is the claw in the center and what kind of animal is that?

a billion bees


----------



## arthurr

9/10, DOF is a bit tight but then again it makes for a pretty cool effect.


----------



## cmeeks

8/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryan747;11926964*
> 6/10 The Head is cute, but yes that tail is annoying and so is the claw in the center and what kind of animal is that?


It's a southern flying squirrel.


----------



## Cole19

6/10 Nothing really focuses my eye. Its hard to look it.










Please note that this and the one above are on my old kodak point and shoot. Hopefully ordering my DSLR this weekend.


----------



## Hindsight

7/10. Good angle and subject, but isn't very sharp.

Camera is a Canon powershot 650IS attached to the outboard edge of the hang glider.

Edit, not sure why its showing as a thumbnail... I sized it to 640


----------



## arthurr

9/10 nice shot and very clear considering the shake I'd expect from a glider.


----------



## Rowbin

8/10, I love the picture but the rounded edges seem a bit out of place


100_1407 (1) by SJoeH, on Flickr


----------



## theCanadian

I like the spotlight on this one. 8/10

Bored on the train.


----------



## cmeeks

8/10 I love the motion shots. It would have looked really cool if the metal tracks themselves were a little sharper.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


6/10 The Head is cute, but yes that tail is annoying and so is the claw in the center and what kind of animal is that?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cole19*


6/10 Nothing really focuses my eye. Its hard to look it.


This game sucks...









How about this one!


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmeeks;11930788*
> This game sucks...


Be happy, my image got a 5/10


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmeeks;11930788*
> This game sucks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about this one!


6/10 You lost points from me because of the shopping. Let's see the original. Also mind your framing, that flower box in the bottom left.


----------



## Marin

5/10


----------



## By-Tor

10/10 I love ND shots... This is a outstanding shot.

5D & 85mm 1.8 from about 3 feet.


----------



## arthurr

Amazing shot, love the positioning of its head and very sharp. Maybe you could have got to framing in a little more to the left.

Here's an extreme bokeh picture I took


----------



## [CyGnus]

arthurr nice focus there and i love the blur effect. 8/10

Guys i have my EOS 2 days now so i am a real noob tell me what you think please and what i can do better. ( I know they suck compared to you guys)


----------



## wheeltowheel

5/10, DOF is too tight making most of the subjects out of focus. Try putting the subject to the side and follow the rule of thirds. The second would look fantastic if the subject was in focus.

edit: looks like you put the blur in via photoshop or something. Take the blur out and you're golden


----------



## [CyGnus]

I see a little grain on the pic maybe is just me but i dont like grain so 6/10.
The Blur effect was on purpose will take another few shots.

Here is another one


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus];11938939*
> I see a little grain on the pic maybe is just me but i dont like grain so 6/10.
> The Blur effect was on purpose will take another few shots.
> 
> Here is another one


7/10 im not a fan of the blur.
btw, how did you get the fan to stick there like that?

heres mine
i took this a few months ago:


----------



## [CyGnus]

Enfluenza 8/10 nice pic there.

Well i put the fan on top of the GTX460 with double side tape and a bit of super glue on the upper left corner so it hangs there for months now (chipset one)







the vga's are 92mm fans with double side tape in the block and a zip tie on the power connector (had to go creative with those heheh) but hey it work's managed more 25MHz core at the same voltage

By the way how you guys post a pic bigger? mine stays in thumbnail....


----------



## mahtareika

Quote:


> By the way how you guys post a pic bigger? mine stays in thumbnail....


I use photobucket.com.


----------



## theCanadian

Nice Bokeh. 8/10 I'm guessing that's an amp in the background. Show me some amplification love next time!

The detail this 55-200mm VR can capture is more than I expected. This was taken just outside my apartment a few minutes ago with less than ideal ambient lighting conditions. 100% crop.

ISO 100, f/8, 1/20


----------



## mahtareika

8/10 Nice photo.

Here's some amp love. This amp makes the music sound as warm as the Bokeh in this photo.


----------



## [CyGnus]

mahtareika very nice pic 9/10 i really love that pic very clear and the blur effect rocks


----------



## sub50hz

5/10 -- The facial expressions and high subject-background contrast make me feel awkward.

Picked up a 35mm/f2.0 yesterday morning and went out with a friend to do some urban adventuring. 
1/4000 @ f/3.5


----------



## spRICE

9/10 Great picture and interesting subject!

I just got a Nikon d3000 with a 18-55mm/f1.8-5.5 lens (my first camera) so here is some experimentation:


----------



## Hamburglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spRICE;11953500*
> I just got a Nikon d3000 with a 18-55mm/f1.8-5.5 lens (my first camera) so here is some experimentation:


8/10 Nice shot overall, couple of nit pics though. In the background there is that fence post right next to the flower, and even though it's blurred it is still distracting, I probably would have taken a step to the right to reframe it. Secondly I think you were just a little too wide open for this shot, the edges of the flower are lacking sharpness and keeping it from popping









Here I go... playing with a homemade snoot on my 430ex II. Just a piece of thicker white paper rolled into a cone and scotch taped to the side of my flash. Forgot the BTS shot


----------



## theCanadian

^ Did you notice the heart shape? It's a broken heart. That image has great impact. I don't think I've ever seen such impact from so simple and ugly a subject.


----------



## michintom

DSC_2365 by imxkal, on Flickr


----------



## Dirtyworks

9/10 - I love the extreme hard focus.


----------



## theCanadian

Your bird doesn't really pop against the noisy background and your shutter speed was such that the head of the bird has been 'chopped off'. 5/10. but I know just how hard it is to capture the little birds. Albatross seem to be posted much more often. I wonder if that says anything to how easy they are to capture.

Since we're posting bird pictures. This guy's mate was straight ******ed. Down syndrome or something like that. If birds could drool, this one would.

ISO1600


----------



## Blishdot

9/10. I think its a great photo but the thing in the right corner bothers me for some reason.

Try to ignore the marks from a dirty sensor, I didn't feel like touching it up.


----------



## Conspiracy

10/10 awesome skyline and love the shadows


----------



## Dirtyworks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian;11964218*
> Your bird doesn't really pop against the noisy background and your shutter speed was such that the head of the bird has been 'chopped off'. 5/10. but I know just how hard it is to capture the little birds. Albatross seem to be posted much more often. I wonder if that says anything to how easy they are to capture.
> 
> Since we're posting bird pictures. This guy's mate was straight ******ed. Down syndrome or something like that. If birds could drool, this one would.
> 
> ISO1600
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=189343&stc=1&d=1294705957


The idea behind the pic was "oh look, there's a bird too". The head is Photoshop's fault & I just noticed it. Its in the original








EDIT: The head is behind a blade of grass/moss. The birds in Northern Canada, at that time of year, are very round and their heads are small in comparison to their bodies.
So, basically, you pretty much described what I was going for with the pic


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy;11965766*
> 10/10 awesome skyline and love the shadows


5/10
underexposed by 2/3rd - 1 stop. here's what i mean.

But anyway here's my try:


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtyworks;11965988*
> The idea behind the pic was "oh look, there's a bird too". The head is Photoshop's fault & I just noticed it. Its in the original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: The head is behind a blade of grass/moss. The birds in Northern Canada, at that time of year, are very round and their heads are small in comparison to their bodies.
> So, basically, you pretty much described what I was going for with the pic


The problem with that though is that if done wrong, it can be extremely distracting. Personally, I'd do that sort of thing with simple backgrounds (white on snow, for example), but for a complex background like yours I just find it very distracting.

Sorry!


----------



## Conspiracy

cmon yall its rate the photo lets keep it going lol


----------



## drb328

heres one i shot back in late july/early august up in acadia national park in Maine
was hell waking up at 3 to get the shots but so worth it!


----------



## Ryan747

7/10 A Bit gray i think a bit of tweaking in PS/LR would fix that though.


----------



## drb328

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryan747;11967534*
> 7/10 A Bit gray i think a bit of tweaking in PS/LR would fix that though.
> 
> *snip*


I suffer from what i call, pure-imaging... where i dont do any PP of any kind lol


----------



## Conspiracy

for last post since noone can just rate photos they have to add 2 cents and skip over photos lol. 7/10 nice little waterfall shot i think it would look cool from another angle but you may have been limited to where you could stand


----------



## Dream Killer

i got hopped over like a puddle during a sunny day


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*


for last post since noone can just rate photos they have to add 2 cents and skip over photos lol. 7/10 nice little waterfall shot i think it would look cool from another angle but you may have been limited to where you could stand



















i see a flare up.....


----------



## Ysbl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy;11969747*
> for last post since noone can just rate photos they have to add 2 cents and skip over photos lol. 7/10 nice little waterfall shot i think it would look cool from another angle but you may have been limited to where you could stand


6/10. Generally good, but a bit blurry and the blue spot above the lamppost a bit distracting.


----------



## Arretu

7/10
I like it, kinda spooky. I think maybe shifting the "ghost" slightly to the left might have improved it, but not sure.


----------



## Triangle

how come no IR photos?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy;11969747*
> for last post since noone can just rate photos they have to add 2 cents and skip over photos lol.


You can comment. If you don't have a picture, the next person to post a pic should rate the photo above them.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arretu*


7/10
I like it, kinda spooky. I think maybe shifting the "ghost" slightly to the left might have improved it, but not sure.











5/10.

I definitely see what you were trying to do, but I think that a bit of PPing might go a long way here. My personal taste is that the lighting is a bit too harsh and there's too much of a difference between the sunlight and the dark shadows. Maybe a smaller aperture to create a "starburst" effect with the sunlight while lowering the brightness/exposure levels of the sun itself?


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drb328;11967554*
> I suffer from what i call, pure-imaging... where i dont do any PP of any kind lol


Than you should probably try and take a better photo the first time.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;11980978*
> 5/10.
> 
> I definitely see what you were trying to do, but I think that a bit of PPing might go a long way here. My personal taste is that the lighting is a bit too harsh and there's too much of a difference between the sunlight and the dark shadows. Maybe a smaller aperture to create a "starburst" effect with the sunlight while lowering the brightness/exposure levels of the sun itself?


9/10 very nice.

Fire Tornado


----------



## Frankie

7/10 needs to be taken at an angle, plus theres way too much fire


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankie;11990166*
> 7/10 needs to be taken at an angle, plus theres way too much fire


5/10. Soft and a bit of an uninteresting subject. Not entirely sure, but it might be because you're too close to your subject. If so, backing up a bit + cropping would get you sharper images. Lighting is also a bit harsh, esp with the reflection off the top of the can in contrast to the darkness of the words. Finally, a bit too much of a yellow tint to the image for my taste.


----------



## Evil Mechanic

Nice. 8/10

Where was that taken?

Playing with macro


----------



## Furious Porkchop

The text almost looks fake, IMO it would look much better if the stuff to the right was cropped out.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil Mechanic*


Nice. 8/10

Where was that taken?

Playing with macro










On one of the many hills in San Jose, CA. This particular one was taken somewhere close to Hostetter Rd. I can't be too sure since I was in a group and followed my friend's car up here.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Furious Porkchop*


The text almost looks fake, IMO it would look much better if the stuff to the right was cropped out.











Technically not a rating and your link is broken.


----------



## Cole19

Okay, I'll post one of mine.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cole19*


Okay, I'll post one of mine.











6/10. I think the warm colors suits this well, and the technical aspects are all there. It's just the creative/compositional things that bug me really. I'd go for a wider shot, panning the camera up a bit while do so. I just find the darts to be too high up and having their tails cropped off bugs me a bit







If you want to PP, you could also play around to make the tails more noticeable against the black background as well.










Funny story behind this one. My friend and I were doing a photowalk in the financial district of downtown San Jose when this guy passed us on the street, turned back, and asked me to take a photo of him. Didn't ask to see the photo afterwards and I don't even know the man's name!

First time that's ever happened to me


----------



## Furious Porkchop

I'd give it an 8/10. Almost everything about this picture looks great, except you have a near merger between the man's head and the tree behind him. And he isn't begging for the camera, you can see what he looks like in everyday life.


----------



## BlueLights

Nice =) 7/10 I think a darker background would have helped the details of his/her feathers stand out a little better though.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueLights;12007105*
> Nice =) 7/10 I think a darker background would have helped the details of his/her feathers stand out a little better though.


6/10. A bit of a distracting picture and it took me a while to find the small waterfalls, which I thought are the focal point of the image.










Living in the Silicon Valley!


----------



## Furious Porkchop

7/10, nothing really defining the picture. I think it looks like a snapshot, and doesn't represent anything special/important.


----------



## iscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Porkchop;12009727*
> 7/10, nothing really defining the picture. I think it looks like a snapshot, and doesn't represent anything special/important.


6/10 Cute dog stuff behind it is a bit distracting and the light doestn seem balanced


Eye by iscariot1, on Flickr


----------



## damric

Delicate patterns in the sea breaking on Orange Beach, Alabama, more than 90 miles from the BP oil spill, cannot distract from the mess four to six inches deep on parts of the shore. Photographer: Dave Martin/AP


----------



## C.J.B.

8/10 it may look even better if zoomed out a bit...
While we're on the subject, still relatively clean Croatian coast.


----------



## mz-n10

we realize that we are suppose to TAKE these pictures not google them right?


----------



## C.J.B.

edit; my mistake, thought you were refering to me.


----------



## mz-n10

well i was actually talking about damric.....since he gave credits to an AP photographer....


----------



## Evil Mechanic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C.J.B.;12010035*
> still relatively clean Croatian coast.


Excellent contrast, color, and composure. Is that underexposed, or just the vignetting playing tricks? 9/10

A streetfighter i built. Photo taken with a crappy d40 + kit lens.


DSC_0632 by Aaron Mollock, on Flickr


----------



## nazster14

Quote:



A streetfighter i built. Photo taken with a crappy d40 + kit lens.


DSC_0632 by Aaron Mollock, on Flickr


10/10

Great photo and great bike. Nice angle
Wish I owned that Buell. I have a crappy SV650s


Potrait by Revolution_X, on Flickr


----------



## Imrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nazster14*


10/10










8/10 I like what you were trying for in this photo and love the texture, Just too much noise and her hand has some motion blur. But I dig it!

My friends new Rex:


----------



## theCanadian

It's a good shot technically, and you picked a good angle, and the white balance couldn't be better for parking lot lights, but car dealerships just don't wow and amaze.

I'll give you a 9 for technique and a 7 over all.

The only PP here is I dropped the luminance. Don't yell at me for selective coloring.


----------



## Cole19

7.5/10


IMG_0134.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## Evil Mechanic

6/10. not really sure what you were trying to do here, but its too dark and the subject is boring (imo)

There is no post processing with this one. Straight from the camera


DSC_1536 by Aaron Mollock, on Flickr


----------



## Cole19

The whole context of the photo above, was that myself and my fiancee were listening to the radio and an awful song came on. The entire song is just some little kid saying, I whip my hair back and forth. So she started making fun of the song, and I saw that as a prime opportunity to whip out the camera.


----------



## Evil Mechanic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cole19*


The whole context of the photo above, was that myself and my fiancee were listening to the radio and an awful song came on. The entire song is just some little kid saying, I whip my hair back and forth. So she started making fun of the song, and I saw that as a prime opportunity to whip out the camera.


I hate that song! That one and there are a couple more with one liners through out the whole song that make me wanna punch the idiots that pay for that kind of music and encourage it . Grrrrrrrr


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cole19;12054843*
> The whole context of the photo above, was that myself and my fiancee were listening to the radio and an awful song came on. The entire song is just some little kid saying, I whip my hair back and forth. So she started making fun of the song, and I saw that as a prime opportunity to whip out the camera.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Mechanic;12055279*
> I hate that song! That one and there are a couple more with one liners through out the whole song that make me wanna punch the idiots that pay for that kind of music and encourage it . Grrrrrrrr


http://bit.ly/dyNOnW


----------



## theCanadian

There is a song, not sure of the name or by who, but I'd have assume it's called "Rain", as that is the only lyric. Over and over, and over, and over again.


----------



## mz-n10

i didnt know it was will smiths daughter.....sad


----------



## Imrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Mechanic;12054700*


I don't even know what is going on... Is that a shot of the bubbles in beer?. Pretty awesome that is straight from the camera. I like the depth too it. 9/10

OK last shot of the rex. I gotta say, High Wind + Crappy tripod = bad long exposer shots, but I think this one came out well.


----------



## sbao26975

7/10
Subie power







I don't know if you intended for that light to be distracting but i'm pulled away from the car to it, but other than that its a nice composition.


IMG_2459 by calibrationx, on Flickr


----------



## Evil Mechanic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imrac;12057250*
> I don't even know what is going on... Is that a shot of the bubbles in beer?. Pretty awesome that is straight from the camera. I like the depth too it. 9/10


Thanks. Its oil and water photography. The way i do it is to place a pyrex pan on 2 tall glasses so that the pyrex is raised about 6 inches off the ground. I fill it half way with water, and then start dripping oil (regular cooking oil) into the water with a knife, then give it a stir to create air bubbles. Then i put whatever colorful object under the pan for a color effect. On this one i happened to use a Ravens jersey, but i usually go for bright colorful pieces of clothing. The most important part is, I use a telephoto macro lens (siggy 150mm). Those bubbles you see are the size of a pencil tip.


----------



## Cole19

Neat^, but I have no idea what it is. 6.5/10


IMG_0014.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## sbao26975

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cole19*


Neat^, but I have no idea what it is. 6.5/10


It's actually the heatsink in my sig haha.


----------



## Evil Mechanic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cole19*


Neat^, but I have no idea what it is. 6.5/10


IMG_0014.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


Cute doggie! You should correct the white balance either in camera, or PP. 7/10 for such a cute little fella.


DSC_1121a by Aaron Mollock, on Flickr


----------



## rocstar96

^8/10 Cute baby man!


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96;12076462*
> ^8/10 Cute baby man!


7/10, not a fan of the angle, nice Altec Lansing though!

Old Bay makes everything taste good


----------



## Ryan747

7/10 Crab People, Crab People, Crab People!!! A little too soft and i would like to see a closer up shot or the whole crab rather than his claw cut off...

My good Buddies


----------



## Conspiracy

7/10 nice shot seems underexposed


----------



## AdvanSuper

8/10

I suck at scenic photography


----------



## theCanadian

Nice avatar. I was singing the peanut butter jelly song this morning.


----------



## Cole19

Cool picture, looks like a fun ski trip. 7/10


IMG_0495.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## Evil Mechanic

Cool pic and nice dof. 7/10

Silverfish


DSC_2007 by Aaron Mollock, on Flickr


----------



## Ryan747

God i want to rate you a 1 because of how gross that bug looks and now i can feel them on my skin but its such a clear and close shot so *9/10*

My bug


----------



## Shane1244

Pretty nice! Colours are a little dull, but it is nice and sharp. 8/10

I tried setting up a little light box in my kitchen.. it turned out pretty well IMO!


----------



## theCanadian

The flash was a bit strong, it's washed out the warm color of the rum and left you something looking like apple juice, and you can see the light eating away at the cap. Your lightbox was _too_ effective







. 8/10


----------



## BKsMassive

8/10


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I think they picture could have used a little more light... Would have been really neat if you could have lit the 4 leaves in the foreground and had the background leaves stay dark... I'm looking at this using a crappy laptop monitor though







6/10

One of my photos from when I started photography years back...


----------



## Evil Mechanic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryan747;12120015*
> God i want to rate you a 1 because of how gross that bug looks and now i can feel them on my skin but its such a clear and close shot so *9/10*


Haha man, my wife said she hates them as much as spiders now that she has seen their eyes! I didnt even know they had eyes.


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*


I think they picture could have used a little more light... Would have been really neat if you could have lit the 4 leaves in the foreground and had the background leaves stay dark... I'm looking at this using a crappy laptop monitor though







6/10

One of my photos from when I started photography years back...











8.5/10 Nice detail in the eyes, flash on pupil needs to be cleaned up a bit or re shot, either way still a good shot.


----------



## JeremyFr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


8.5/10 Nice detail in the eyes, flash on pupil needs to be cleaned up a bit or re shot, either way still a good shot.











4/10, the color temp is off, shadowing of the doorway and suitcase itself are distracting, exposure is at least 2/3 of a stop off.


----------



## JorundJ

Great shot, lightning and contrast are spot on and the expression/pose, priceless! Very unique.

9/10

Here's mine.


----------



## Hamburglar

9/10 Nice one, the only nit I have for it is the little bit of foliage in the immediate foreground, my eye keys on it for some reason and distracts me...


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamburglar;12146151*
> 9/10 Nice one, the only nit I have for it is the little bit of foliage in the immediate foreground, my eye keys on it for some reason and distracts me...


8/10 i wished you framed a bit more of the lens....but it is very nice










last last saturday at point reyes. i know the horizon is off.....

a900 17mm f14 1/160


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


>


woah that looks like a suitcase in Bioshock


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mz-n10;12146896*
> 8/10 i wished you framed a bit more of the lens....but it is very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last last saturday at point reyes. i know the horizon is off.....
> 
> a900 17mm f14 1/160


8/10


----------



## kade.sirin

Not sure which cupcake you were focusing on, focus seems to be spread between the center 3. Looks delicious though.

7/10









GF1 + Canon FD 50mm f/1.4, 1/30


----------



## strezz

7/10
would have played with a bit more shadow and lighting


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strezz;12147817*
> 7/10
> would have played with a bit more shadow and lighting


7/10
Sorry but I don't know what I'm suppose to be looking at lol.

DSC_3644.jpg by imxkal, on Flickr
First miniature effect? Any comments or tips will be appreciated.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michintom;12199776*
> 7/10
> Sorry but I don't know what I'm suppose to be looking at lol.
> 
> DSC_3644.jpg by imxkal, on Flickr
> First miniature effect? Any comments or tips will be appreciated.


Haha... That's Torrance, California looking down from the hillside (South Torrance Hills Area)!

I'm from Redondo Beach







- I know that area well!


----------



## michintom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


Haha... That's Torrance, California looking down from the hillside (South Torrance Hills Area)!

I'm from Redondo Beach







- I know that area well!










Yup. I grew up in Torrance


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michintom*


Yup. I grew up in Torrance










Great place to grow up, I can't wait to get back home...


----------



## Ryan747

4/10 i just don't see anything special about it.


----------



## rocstar96

8/10 Damn nice shot!


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocstar96*


8/10 Damn nice shot!

IMG


5/10

If your main focus was the video card and that nice cooler, I'd to see more of it. The top half is largely empty.









The first ever pic I took with my 200 f/2 =)


----------



## iandroo888

colors are nice. could be a tad sharper .. 8/10



















two shots i did yesterday at the park with some friends


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888;12206921*


If only, IF ONLY you had timed that with just a bit luck, you'd have that sun glow on both faces instead of her ear!







Or moved the shot to the right of what is photographed..









Great shot though, fun stuff. I give it 8/10. Here's repost (I think...?!):


----------



## iandroo888

yah was kinda hard to time it =3 should have just told her to move forward a bit into the shade a little bit more..

maybe a little fill light and lower the exposure maybe 1/3 stop? seems a little blown in some areas of teh face on the right side. something other than that seems a bit off on the picture to me for some reason.. 7/10


























random idea my friend made me have one night... which one looks better in your opinions? yes its a chinese dictionary -.-" i dont have any other dictionaries in the house rawr


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888;12207217*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r


I think #2 has the best 'feel'. 8/10 for all. @ my post: definitely slightly overexposed, point and shoot on manual that was and I can't remember if I spot that or not or used the matrix...







but yes, you're right and the composition is a bit close for that kind of light too...







Anyways, here's more of the same subject (again probably a repost of mine - been busy doing other things in the last year):


----------



## iandroo888

nice picture.. maybe a 1/3 stop lower on exposure and if u did rule of thirds on composition. woulda been a very nice picture


----------



## strezz

took me a long time to get this shot of my neighbors cat. It finally looked at me when i showed it a biscuit


----------



## theCanadian

Personally I think I like a bit of over exposure, depending on the shot. Obviously it doesn't look so good with snow and flared street lamps, etc. But with a more complex subject (such as a face) I think it doesn't hurt, and can even help a bit sometimes. My camera defines these areas not as areas of overexposure, but as highlights, and I think that's appropriate.


----------



## Cole19

Kitty Kat gets 7/10. I think a larger DOF would have helped.


IMG_0921.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## newbie1911

8/10 would like the right side to be a bit more blurry.


----------



## BlankThis

7.5/10 I like the light


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlankThis;12228220*
> 7.5/10 I like the light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_lfyicg6YOw1qc4msko1_1280.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=0RYTHV9YYQ4W5Q3HQMG2&Expires=1296698651&Signature=9tadlIIEjyrzEXNqz1KvlRCGJcs%3D[/IMG[/URL]]


5/10 too empty


----------



## tvick47

8/10 for the motion, and I like the white contrast with the jersey and the ball compared to everything else dark, just looks a little bland.









Cropped and noise added.


----------



## Blishdot

Awesome subject and photo, but the focus draws towards the bottom of the flower when i want to look at the bee.8/10









Cropped a little. Try to look at it at full size.


----------



## newbie1911

would be a sweet pic if you cropped it above the lamp.the blurry grass is and lamp is just distracting.6/10


----------



## JeremyFr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newbie1911*


would be a sweet pic if you cropped it above the lamp.the blurry grass is and lamp is just distracting.6/10










6/10 Background is distracting to me, the focus seems more on the lighter and not on the flame.










Shot outside the Tacoma Glass Museum, was an incredible place to shoot a wedding at!


----------



## Boyboyd

That is an excellent wedding shot. 9.5/10.

Sadly i don't have anything to contribute, so i'm just going to let the poster below me ignore you and rate yours aswell.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I give it a 9, nice shot.

Went to the beach today


----------



## Cole19

Very nice, I want to visit somewhere warm... 8/10


IMG_1093.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cole19*


Very nice, I want to visit somewhere warm... 8/10


IMG_1093.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


Frickin' EPIC!!!! 9/10. Would have been better if less of the surroundings were visible and more of the light, also something yellowish orangish in the background that if weren't there, would have made the image almost flawless.\\

Sorry, no good good cameras in my house


----------



## JeremyFr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*


Frickin' EPIC!!!! 9/10. Would have been better if less of the surroundings were visible and more of the light, also something yellowish orangish in the background that if weren't there, would have made the image almost flawless.\\

Sorry, no good good cameras in my house


agreed


----------



## Conspiracy

did some headshots for the theater department today and they didnt want anything fancy so they asked me to do them









i liked how this one turned out.

great shot of the kid 9/10. would be a 10 if their eyes were open


----------



## Xristo

8/10 on that shot mate , try a different bg other than the brick wall it would be an overall nicer pic .


----------



## Conspiracy

yea wish i could have gone outside but it was raining


----------



## Ryan747




----------



## MasterFire

A rainbow and a waterfall, not exactly everyday business 9/10









Could've probably gotten rid of that single blue leaf still in focus on the right. Though currently roughly 1000km/620miles from the spot I took it. And it's not summer anymore/yet.


----------



## strezz

i like it 8/10 would have made it a bit brighter.

Blind beggar singing for spare change.

blind beggar by Daniel Buenaventura, on Flickr


----------



## [CyGnus]

really like the pic about the lighter so here is one too


----------



## Dark

5/10 - Would look better with no flash.


----------



## fastsite

@Dark 8/10 I love how healthy every thing is. great lighting!

I'm just starting.

My towns sky at 10pm. (-3f)


----------



## theCanadian

Quite noisy, go with a tripod next time instead of upping the ISO. And maybe adjust the composition using the rule of thirds or the golden ratio... 7/10


----------



## Dark

Great color, the saturation is perfect. 9/10

(sorry, flickr made this picture extremely noisy for some reason)


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fastsite;12264105*
> @Dark 8/10 I love how healthy every thing is. great lighting!
> 
> I'm just starting.
> 
> My towns sky at 10pm. (-3f)


You should probably mount that thing on a tripod, turn down the ISO, and do a longer exposure. Better picture with less noise







A smaller aperture might also do you well.


----------



## rocstar96

8/10 Nice bike, great colors!


----------



## Dream Killer

7/10 - i like the lighting on the case, but that background HAS to go.
*Dave 1 from "Chromeo"*


----------



## jdcrispe95

6/10 theres not enough focus and the picture is abit bright.

View attachment 194077


----------



## Wilky

Not really qualified to rate the pic above...but I like it. 8/10


----------



## sub50hz

7.5/10 -- that little sprout keeps distracting me, but that fox cub is so cool.










I know it's a bit lopsided, but there's still something I really like about this photo. Flickr's resizing takes out nearly all of the detail on the ceiling, which is a real bummer.


----------



## Mr. Stroker

Hmmm. 7/10 I think I like it but Im not sure.....

Attached photo taken with Casio Exilim FC100 through a glass terrarium at the Binder Park Zoo


----------



## Dark

Would look great if the frog were in focus. 6/10.


----------



## elikim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark*


Would look great if the frog were in focus. 6/10.











Great Shot! Although I'm not qualified to critique. Is that stool like thing there on purpose? 8/10!

My shot


DSC_1239 by elikim11, on Flickr


----------



## [CyGnus]

Good sharp photo 8/10

My trip to the Zoo today couple of photos to share:


----------



## xenophobe

Not too fond of zoo pictures... 7/10 I find the man-made interference to be distracting.

I like pictures of cameras... so I took this picture of a camera that I inherited from my father. My 1954 Leica IIIF Red Dial with 50/3.5 Elmar lens with lens hood... right after I got it back from a complete CLA:

Not really one of my best pictures, but it came out ok I think. I really couldn't get the lighting that I wanted and was the first attempt of about a dozen tries...

Oh, Canon 40D / EF 24-105 L


----------



## Mcdonalds420

9.987/10 The Zoo pictures are fun. I think Mr. Bean is funny!


----------



## Cole19

7/10 for all the zoo stuff. Just pictures of animals imo, no emotion.


IMG_1234.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## Dream Killer

8/10 you lose 2 pts because seems that the focus is on the top of the forehead. you always want to focus on the eyes. loving that soft focus effect though.

*"When in doubt, use photoshop!"*


----------



## SilverPotato

9.999/10

That's such an awesome picture did you take it? ^_^


----------



## [CyGnus]

I give it a 10!!! Very good PIC there sorry dont have one to share right now


----------



## paquitox

I also give it 10, great picture!
Here's my first one with my new camera, be gentle!!


----------



## theCanadian

You were good to get on the same level as your subject, it's a bit empty to the right though. 8/10


----------



## rtranphotography

6 something about that lime color makes it seem out of focus.


----------



## Deano12345

^^^8/10 Love the bright colors in this one, however the out of focus writing on the turntable distracts me. Very nice photo either way. Edit: @thecanadian


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deano12345*


^^^8/10 Love the bright colors in this one, however the out of focus writing on the turntable distracts me. Very nice photo either way. Edit: @thecanadian


7/10. Nice idea, but the picture seems to lack that essential piece of emotion still. Maybe a different angle instead of straight-down? Also, you've a bit of softness there, and I don't think the B&W works out too well, esp considering the middle plug is too close in tone to your skin.


----------



## theCanadian

In my first attempt at the turntable shot, I used a rear flash (pops at the start and end of the exposure) and it got rid of the text, but created a halo effect around the cartridge as if the cartridge had moved, so I settled for the one flash.

@rtranphotography

A low 9/10 for what it is. Maybe turn down the flash just a bit.


----------



## plumbroke318

@ r31ncarnat3d 10. The picture is great! I have no photo skills at all.


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SilverPotato*


9.999/10

That's such an awesome picture did you take it? ^_^



Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


I give it a 10!!! Very good PIC there sorry dont have one to share right now



Quote:



Originally Posted by *paquitox*


I also give it 10, great picture!


thanks, and yea it's my picture. walked around chinatown during the lunar new year celebration. sucked i missed the timing though. i wasn't going to let the their effort in posing for me go to waste so i photoshopped some fake looking fireworks in







. my friend got some great shots of that, though.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Dream Killer even so its very good!


----------



## Cole19

6/10 Boring subject...


IMG_1217.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cole19*


6/10 Boring subject...


IMG_1217.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


8/10. My only complaint is that focus is off and the image is soft. If you've had sharp focus at the eyes, I'd have nothing to complain about


----------



## mars-bar-man

7/10 - I like it, just seems a bit too 'bright'.


----------



## Evil Mechanic

7/10. Focus looks soft, otherwise its nice.


Self Portrait by Aaron Mollock, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

7/10 woulda used a little more lighting.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;12314434*
> 8/10. My only complaint is that focus is off and the image is soft. If you've had sharp focus at the eyes, I'd have nothing to complain about


I wouldn't say the image is soft. I would say the lighting is soft, which I think is good for this one.

Edit: Yeah maybe you're right.


----------



## Uggbits

One of my latest efforts, Canon XSi through a Celestron CPC 800 in alt/az. The image is M51, the Whirlpool Galaxy.

Robchaos, that is a beautiful shot, made me sit up and take a closer look!


----------



## Shane1244

Very cool picture! Woulda loved to see it centered, but I understand that might be a little hard. 7/10


----------



## Cole19

Great picture, typical canuck beer. =p 8/10


IMG_1323.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## rtranphotography

no one ranked mine?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rtranphotography*


no one ranked mine?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


In my first attempt at the turntable shot, I used a rear flash (pops at the start and end of the exposure) and it got rid of the text, but created a halo effect around the cartridge as if the cartridge had moved, so I settled for the one flash.

@rtranphotography

A low 9/10 for what it is. Maybe turn down the flash just a bit.


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cole19;12323291*
> Great picture, typical canuck beer. =p 8/10
> 
> IMG_1323.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


8/10 I like your idea of a burning filament, but it would be cool if you focused on the smoke.
*Photoshopped Fireworks 2.0*









I couldn't find a good enough firework photo to blend this one in. I'm too lazy to start using the pen tool =\ Maybe one day I'll summon enough time/effort to properly do one.


----------



## cgg123321

9/10. The top of the fireworks look a bit too artificial (which could be a good or bad thing) to blend in with the rest of the photograph.










Project 365 photo #10

I really like this photo even with all the flaws as I was limited by my equipment (I used a sink + tap --> not very smart







). Yes it is slanted but I like the motion it gives the water droplets (hard to explain).

The tiny drops near the top are actually flying upwards, not falling down.


----------



## Cole19

9/10 I can't find anything wrong with it and it looks really neat. I may try water photos tomorrow.


IMG_1284.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## razr m3

7/10.


----------



## chuxanator

5/10


----------



## Cole19

Guys! This is the rate the photo above you section! =[


----------



## robchaos

7/10


----------



## Cole19

Nice, but the color/WB make it very dull. If it was more vibrant it would be a beautiful skyline shot. 7/10


IMG_1284.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cole19;12329256*
> Nice, but the color/WB make it very dull. If it was more vibrant it would be a beautiful skyline shot. 7/10


unfortunately this was not a white balance issue, it was just a very grey and hazy morning.


----------



## Cole19

I wonder if it would look better as a high contrast B/W?


----------



## charlie97

6/10 has good colors, focus and looks great, but I just don't like the fact that it is a matchbook


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cole19;12329346*
> I wonder if it would look better as a high contrast B/W?


Just a quick edit, cranking up the black levels seemed to give it a little bit more pop.









Of course thats not really how the skyline looked that morning, just the actual haze and grayness did nothing except make the photo look dull and overexposed even though it was really what it looked like outside.


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10 Try doing a high contrast black and white of the skyline


----------



## Cole19

lol @seanwebster, read above. =)


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cole19;12329588*
> lol @seanwebster, read above. =)


LOL i totally missed what you wrote haha


----------



## teajayyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanWebster;12329568*
> 6/10 Try doing a high contrast black and white of the skyline


very nice. 9/10


----------



## KingFrizzy

10 Seconds of photoshop on his skyline photo. Sorry the original photo quality was bad.


----------



## theCanadian

Anyone else do a double take? I did. And I'm rather proud of this play on words


----------



## robchaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingFrizzy*


10 Seconds of photoshop on his skyline photo. Sorry the original photo quality was bad.











I have the original raw image format saved, that photo was subject to compression as a jpg, then photobuckets compression to cut down the file size. it would probably look a little better starting from the original raw data. I'll give it a shot when I get home tonight.


----------



## WIGILOCO

For the skyline photo, cool shot. Real vintage feeling on it. 8/10


----------



## Shane1244

Uhh..


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO;12337510*
> For the skyline photo, cool shot. Real vintage feeling on it. 8/10


Do you use some sort of filter? Your images always look a bit overexposed, with some sort of odd color shift and heavy vignetting.


----------



## WIGILOCO

No physical filter, only post-processing.


----------



## theCanadian

5/10

Woke up the other day and saw this.


----------



## Infinitegrim

9/10 I like it!










Which one is better?


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10 The Darker one is better to me but is to bland. Could use some bullets to offset and make it pop or some camo under it.

I was messing around with some B/W and here is what i got.


----------



## JoshuaaT

^^ 7/10

Sorry, this isn't very good. I was just messing around with my first DSLR.


----------



## Dream Killer

negative 8 because of your avatar!

in all seriousness i give it 5/10. the image is too warm in color temp and i'd prefer a perfectly vertical watch and not crooked. it's also very underexposed. great focus, though.

*Bleached Road*


----------



## Tator Tot

8/10

Overall it's a good shot, though the background of the city looks "implanted" sort of. It doesn't seem to fit in it's color and hue with the rest of the shot. 
Still, I like it.


Lamptron FC-8 by Charles McGraw, on Flickr

EDIT: No editing done on this shot beyond a crop, and watermark added.


----------



## RedFox911

8/10


----------



## Affinity

9/10. Definitely like the high key scene and the very vibrant blue water. I think this scene would look awesome with a neutral density filter and possibly not cutting off the tree tops so much and perhaps adding allowing some more sky in the frame. The light blue plays off of the snow and darker blue waters very well.


----------



## RedFox911

9/10 
Really nice shot, the reflections in the water are nice.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

8/10 - Nice work on the B/W and sharpness, and the textures are nice. I also like the juxtaposition of the cabinet door covering half the dart board. However, I think cutting the cabinet off in the frame is off-putting. Maybe zoom out/move back a bit and get the whole cabinet in (but keep it ROT of course).


IMG_3631 by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

9/10 great photo looks really sharp too just not a fan of that sign being partially cropped or cut off

shot from the girls team after they won the homecoming game last night. sadly we dont have football so our homecoming is basketball


----------



## TyranosOCF

10/10 Would look perfectly at home in a sports mag.

HDR- Wilson Combat CQB


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TyranosOCF*


10/10 Would look perfectly at home in a sports mag.

HDR- Wilson Combat CQB










8/10. It might be my aging monitor but it looks a bit dark and its hard to see the grip. I the way you setup the picture though.

I played with some settings...


----------



## starwa1ker

7/10, very nice but lacking some background.

I took this in Austria, for you guys who watched The Sound of Music, they did the "Do-Re-Mi" song in this tunnel.


----------



## TyranosOCF

9/10 Very pretty, colors and light settings feel natural.

Ed Brown Classic Custom


----------



## topgeek

10/10. Well done photo and the collection of items tell an interesting story.

HDR point'n'shoot at 12,000 feet on Black Bear Pass above Telluride Colorado


----------



## cgg123321

9/10 - Looks great coming from a point and shoot. I think you did a good job breaking the rules of photography (giving the subject space to "look" into) with this shot - it gives the photo aggressiveness


















desaturated slightly

p.s the box was upside down


----------



## wheeltowheel

9/10 
Love the creativity and the photo looks good. I would have left the box right side-up (for an upside-down shot) to show the mechanics of the lens. I probably would have opened up the aperture a little more because the writing on the lens is very soft.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyranosOCF;12352454*


Boozin', shootin', and cap(ture)in'.

I like it.


----------



## Goobers

good stuff wheeltowheel I was thinking what I would have done compositionally in the same situation, and depending on the foot traffic, I would have tried a street style shoot from about 10-20 feet back from the guy, set the shutter between 1/2-1/10 on a pod, and got a shot with blurred people walking in front of the sleeping dude, but it looks like an airport waiting lounge so that might not have been an option.

other than that, comp is good, dof is great, subject is interesting, picture tells a story, kinda looks like hes holding onto a teddy, and if he was, that would have been gold.


Spontaneous by Steve Tyson, on Flickr


----------



## topgeek

Is that an actual photo or post processed? amazing if untouched!

If you'd shot further back would the flame have been reflected as well?


----------



## _GTech

8.5/10

I love the pic, the pigeon is glancing at you sideways, lovely...









Rest of photo is hard to see..


----------



## topgeek




----------



## wheeltowheel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goobers;12358220*
> good stuff wheeltowheel I was thinking what I would have done compositionally in the same situation, and depending on the foot traffic, I would have tried a street style shoot from about 10-20 feet back from the guy, set the shutter between 1/2-1/10 on a pod, and got a shot with blurred people walking in front of the sleeping dude, but it looks like an airport waiting lounge so that might not have been an option.
> 
> other than that, comp is good, dof is great, subject is interesting, picture tells a story, kinda looks like hes holding onto a teddy, and if he was, that would have been gold.
> 
> 
> Spontaneous by Steve Tyson, on Flickr


Thanks for the props. It's was actually taken at a build-a-bear charity event and yes, he is holding onto a bear







I couldn't really shoot from 20 feet back with a tripod because the only equipment I had was a 28mm prime


----------



## wheeltowheel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topgeek;12358642*


8/10
I like the fish-eye approach. Be careful about your lighting. The background where the window is is a little blown out and the lighting on the cat's face is uneven. I love the whiskers acting as leading lines in the lower right corner. I might have used a narrower aperture to get the whole cat's face in focus. I know how hard it is to get good animal shots.


----------



## Goobers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *topgeek*


Is that an actual photo or post processed? amazing if untouched!

If you'd shot further back would the flame have been reflected as well?


processing includes a crop and adding a watermark, and spot removal of something that reflected in the left of frame off the back wall, that is all, and yes the flame was partially reflected, but it looked wrong so I had to ditch it.


----------



## topgeek

cool; what did you use as a flame source out of curiosity?

Here's an HDR I took a few years ago (point'n'shoot)


----------



## gtsteviiee

Nice HDR, I haven't seen a lot of good HDR's and yours is great. 9/10


















Here's mine.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*


Nice HDR, I haven't seen a lot of good HDR's and yours is great. 9/10









Here's mine.


That film?

I was going to post a picture of a disappointed softball coach, but I took an almost identical picture today.

8/10

Yes I meant for the focus to fall where it did, no I didn't want it quite like that.


----------



## TyranosOCF

8/10

Another flora image. HDR-


----------



## theCanadian

Interesting. 9/10.

I had only a half second to capture this. Caught the ball on the way down. Sorry it's a bit large..... lazy.

Disappointment:
http://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=195352&stc=1&d=1297571988


----------



## Hamburglar

^^6/10 Its a workable image... Straighten it out, desaturate it a hair, lighten up the shadows, bump up the clarity and it doesn't look half bad











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JoshuaaT

8/10 good focus


----------



## TyranosOCF

9/10 Very clean and vibrant.

Lightning fire in NM. Long exposure..


----------



## JoshuaaT

^^ 8/10


----------



## Goobers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topgeek;12362594*
> cool; what did you use as a flame source out of curiosity?
> 
> Here's an HDR I took a few years ago (point'n'shoot)


just petrol, tried alcahol, deoderant, and all kinds of other flamable liquids, but nothing stayed alight while the water was diluting it.


----------



## TyranosOCF

8/10 Nice macro focus and comp.


----------



## Goobers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyranosOCF;12368684*
> 8/10 Nice macro focus and comp.


Needs some fill flash, face is in the shadow of the sun light, other than that, I like it.


Master work by Steve Tyson, on Flickr


----------



## Boyboyd

9/10.

I don't usually like photos of kit but that is different. Would be 10/10 but i think the vignetting is too strong.


----------



## Goobers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12369652*
> 9/10.
> 
> I don't usually like photos of kit but that is different. Would be 10/10 but i think the vignetting is too strong.


that's just how the light was, vignetting was not added in pp at all.

cheers anywho


----------



## topgeek

point'n'shoot HDR


----------



## TyranosOCF

Holy moly is right, that is a cool church, and a nice photo. 9/10

Les Baer Concept VII- light HDR.


----------



## topgeek

I'm not a gun person... but I gotta say I'm amazed how cool gun photos look in HDR. Something about HDR pulls the details out in metal. I give that photo 10/10. The lighting is so dramatic iIt almost looks like a professional photo for a video game ad something.

Here's another HDR I did years ago with a point-n-shoot when I was first learning the technique (and like everyone at first... over-popping it because it is so cool of an effect







)


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Interesting. 9/10.

I had only a half second to capture this. Caught the ball on the way down. Sorry it's a bit large..... lazy.

Disappointment:
http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1297571988



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hamburglar*


^^6/10 Its a workable image... Straighten it out, desaturate it a hair, lighten up the shadows, bump up the clarity and it doesn't look half bad











Yeah, I know it's got a lot of flaws. But I like it.

And the horizon is fine. Check out the hips.

5/10

I know it's a test shot, but the BG is noisy, and the metal looks like bad CGI. And I don't like the lines.


----------



## JoshuaaT

^^ 8/10 Are those lines the fence you were looking through? Her eyes are also closed.

I will try this picture again, although it is somewhat fixed now.


----------



## TyranosOCF

8/10, nice watch!

HK P7 squeeze cocker


----------



## mars-bar-man

Ninja'd.

8/10, that's pretty sweet.


----------



## theCanadian

It seemed like all the softball players I was shooting that day couldn't keep their eyes open for a shot. Or on the ball.


----------



## sub50hz

Wow, this thread received an HDR overload since I last looked.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Wow, this thread received an HDR overload since I last looked.


I'm about to make like 3 HDR's lol.


----------



## sub50hz

Lol.

I took a bunch of pictures at a friend's house last weekend, nothing spectacular. I was too loaded to pull the bikes down to get them out of the shot, and I am much too lazy to content-aware or clone-stamp the area to death in PS.










35mm f/2.0, 1/40 ISO 800


----------



## JoshuaaT

Heres a rating for mars' photo. 9/10 good, clean lines and symmetry

I don't have a picture right now because I'm on my phone. Maybe I can get a decent night shot while I'm in Vegas.


----------



## theCanadian

I don't get the whole HDR thing..... here's my attempt. It doesn't look much different from the 0 bias photo.

8/10 better without the bikes.


----------



## topgeek

I took this photo 5pm this evening.


----------



## JoshuaaT

theCanadian - 6/10 Your horizon seems off and the third building from the left has a blurred top.

topgeek - 9/10 I like that picture and the sticker.

Here is my horrid attempt at getting a night shot while moving in a car.


----------



## Conspiracy

8/10 pretty amazing considering its a night shot from a car. would have been better of course if you could have taken your time capturing it









this is from this tennis match we had at school yesterday, was a new experience trying to get a great shot with what i have since they move pretty fast in tennis. i think i need a grip to make vertical shots easier lol


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


I don't get the whole HDR thing..... here's my attempt. It doesn't look much different from the 0 bias photo.

8/10 better without the bikes.











I really love this picture. 9/10 because nothing can be completely perfect.


----------



## TyranosOCF

Great action shot. The girl's face is nicely in focus. 9/10

Les Baer CVII- tried to give it a slight nostalgic feel without using stereotypical sepiatone stuff.


----------



## WIGILOCO

5/10, background little busy and framing isn't so good.


----------



## mars-bar-man

7/10 - Like the black and white, but the face? LOLOLOL


----------



## Kye7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *topgeek*


i took this photo 5pm this evening.











lol its a screenshot of a game


----------



## mars-bar-man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kye7*


lol its a screenshot of a game


lol and what game would that be?


----------



## TyranosOCF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO*


5/10, background little busy and framing isn't so good.



Busy?









There is no framing in that photo.


----------



## WIGILOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TyranosOCF*


Busy?









There is no framing in that photo.


Something on the upper-left-corner and on the up or what is it







Some paper.


----------



## TyranosOCF

Hmm, not sure what that black thing was, but the paper is the Certificate of Authenticity. I probably should have shown more of the CoA, impossible to tell what it was just by the border- unless you actually own some of those guns.


----------



## TyranosOCF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mars-bar-man*


Image


Excellent job, brochure/magazine quality shot. 10/10

Same gun again- no it does not fire shotshells.







HDR.


----------



## JoshuaaT

Tyran, you should get a shot of all your guns. Great photo btw.


----------



## WIGILOCO

Tyran that one I love!! Real "gun" feeling on it! Well done. I don't have any pic to post but just wanted to say that I like


----------



## Bull

[/IMG]


----------



## theCanadian

@Bull

7/10 I like the concept. The bad colors not so much, though it's probably more your scanners fault than anything.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TyranosOCF*


Excellent job, brochure/magazine quality shot. 10/10
Same gun again- no it does not fire shotshells.







HDR.


What do you use for your HDR's? I use picturnaut which is a true to the original type program. You can play with the setting a little bit, but for the most part it's difficult to do that extreme HDR look.

For example:

Excuse the artifacts, it needs to be touched up...


----------



## Bull

10/10


----------



## Kye7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mars-bar-man*


lol and what game would that be?


i dunno
looks animated to me


----------



## TyranosOCF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian;12385537*
> @Bull
> 
> 7/10 I like the concept. The bad colors not so much, though it's probably more your scanners fault than anything.
> 
> What do you use for your HDR's? I use picturnaut which is a true to the original type program. You can play with the setting a little bit, but for the most part it's difficult to do that extreme HDR look.
> 
> For example:
> 
> Excuse the artifacts, it needs to be touched up...


I use photomatix- http://www.hdrsoft.com/

Gives me a ton of control over the data from the RAW files.


----------



## JoshuaaT

Some random dog that came to my house:


----------



## topgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kye7;12383480*
> lol its a screenshot of a game


It is? how is it a screen shot of a game?

I was riding my KTM950 and took the photo with my left hand.. had the camera on motor drive and got a bunch of captures. Shot with a Sony NEX-5 with 16mm wide angle lense and fish-eye adapter.




























Need more proof: topgeek.smugmug.com
click Adventure riding.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topgeek;12387070*
> It is? how is it a screen shot of a game?
> 
> I was riding my KTM950 and took the photo with my left hand.. had the camera on motor drive and got a bunch of captures. Shot with a Sony NEX-5 with 16mm wide angle lense and fish-eye adapter.
> 
> Need more proof: topgeek.smugmug.com
> click Adventure riding.


He was kidding. It does look like a POV from a game. The motion blur, while cool, takes an element of reality away from the shot. Makes it look like motion blur in a game with the settings cranked up. The massive wide angle doesn't help there either.


----------



## topgeek

gotcha


----------



## JoshuaaT




----------



## ClickJacker

here is one of my action shots


----------



## JoshuaaT

^^ I cant see you picture. Fixed

Rate my picture?


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker;12390186*
> here is one of my action shots


Is that.... Ray's? It's been a while since I've been there.


----------



## ClickJacker

JoshuaaT - sorry forgot to rate yours... I would say 10/10 I like how something so simple can look so good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz;12390315*
> Is that.... Ray's? It's been a while since I've been there.


Yes it is....I love that place.


----------



## Cole19

Action shot. 7/10 Don't like the lighting.


IMG_1577.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## theCanadian

Weird light, yet not unappealing. 7.5/10 Tighter on the subject next time, IMHO.

Touched this one up. Don't normally like to do much PP, but I really liked this one, couldn't let it just go in the garbage bin. Still not perfect, but I can live with it like it is.

Disappointment


----------



## JuniorDaisy

Here 2 of my dogs, what do you guys think?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JuniorDaisy*


Here 2 of my dogs, what do you guys think?


I think you don't know how to read. It's not hard. You don't even have to read the original post. Rate the photo above you.


----------



## Kye7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topgeek;12387070*
> It is? how is it a screen shot of a game?
> 
> I was riding my KTM950 and took the photo with my left hand.. had the camera on motor drive and got a bunch of captures. Shot with a Sony NEX-5 with 16mm wide angle lense and fish-eye adapter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need more proof: topgeek.smugmug.com
> click Adventure riding.


fourth pic looks legit

first three look animated to me for some reason.. looks edgy imo
but if it is real (which it is) than awesome shooting!


----------



## TyranosOCF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian;12394896*
> Weird light, yet not unappealing. 7.5/10 Tighter on the subject next time, IMHO.
> 
> Touched this one up. Don't normally like to do much PP, but I really liked this one, couldn't let it just go in the garbage bin. Still not perfect, but I can live with it like it is.


8/10 Nice shot as usual, but this one has a grain or fuzziness that your other photos don't have. Might be because of PS's jpg compression.

Customized Colt Series 70 Government Model


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyranosOCF;12397959*
> 8/10 Nice shot as usual, but this one has a grain or fuzziness that your other photos don't have. Might be because of PS's jpg compression.
> Customized Colt Series 70 Government Model


Or high crop + ISO 1600.









1911 enthusiast?


----------



## michintom

DSC_4254 by imxkal, on Flickr


----------



## moonmanas

Awesomely serene 9/10


----------



## theCanadian

@moonmanas

Nice! Personally I would have used a wider angle, but hey, to each his own. 8.5/10
Interesting fishing rod too. That have a name?
Also, I've been playing with light room, I corrected the contrast and popped the bird out a little bit.
http://i54.tinypic.com/2isb97p.jpg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyranosOCF;12397959*
> 8/10 Nice shot as usual, but this one has a grain or fuzziness that your other photos don't have. Might be because of PS's jpg compression.
> Customized Colt Series 70 Government Model


So, ignoring the people who didn't rate the photo above them....

I'm going to split hairs with this photo.

The textured blanket doesn't make a great background, a light box might be a good thing to make since you seem to be posting a lot of these kinds of shots. The photo seems a bit overexposed, which reduces your contrast and thus your detail. These pistols are mechanical devices and a sharp detailed photos will most often look better over a softer, less detailed photo. That's my opinion though.

The M1911 is a beautiful pistol and I think you can do a better job capturing that. In fact, I'm going to challenge you to. Your other HDR with the pistol and shot shells was great, use that as your standard.

7/10 overall.


----------



## TyranosOCF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


1911 enthusiast?



Big time. Hand built custom 1911's are my favorite. All of the pistols I've posted were my personal pieces.


----------



## moonmanas

theCanadian said:


> @moonmanas
> 
> Nice! Personally I would have used a wider angle, but hey, to each his own. 8.5/10
> Interesting fishing rod too. That have a name?
> Also, I've been playing with light room, I corrected the contrast and popped the bird out a little bit.
> http://i54.tinypic.com/2isb97p.jpg
> 
> The Rod is circa 1970 Bruce and Walker, Its Hand Built 11FT Avon MK1V G Compound taper it's Stepped up action too 2 1/4lb test curve (Richard Walker former record UK carp holder 1951 at 44lb he put it in The aquarium at London zoo and called it "Clarissa" it was 28lb when it died 1970 ish) ....
> 
> The reel is a Grice and Young, Avon Royal Supreme also circa 1970


----------



## theCanadian

Right over my head. The best I can gather is that it's a rather fine collectors piece?


----------



## JoshuaaT

@Moonmanas - The fixed one looks better. You can see the detail in the bird. 9/10

By the way, what gear are you guys using?


----------



## elfudge44

9/10. I really like the through the not attached lens shots. I my have to try that later.


IMG_0448.jpg by elfudge44, on Flickr


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoshuaaT*


@Moonmanas - The fixed one looks better. You can see the detail in the bird. 9/10

By the way, what gear are you guys using?


If you're interested in who has what: http://www.overclock.net/photography...ra-thread.html
Or you can try checking for EXIF data.

Alright. I'm done spamming the thread after this one...

8/10

Think I'll share my own gun photo. Wish I would have had a good BG for this one.... even a manilla folder with some paper in it would have been better...


----------



## ch1nesetakeout

Dig the lighting, composition. B&W would work well I think. 8.5/10

Hi, new user here. Looking to hop on the Sandy Bridge for a Photo editing PC after the whole fiasco is settled. Got carried away building and landed at this forum lol.


----------



## theCanadian

Welcome! Beautiful photo. We have another user here who often shoots much the same way, but I don't really care for his postprocessing style.


----------



## ch1nesetakeout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Welcome! Beautiful photo. We have another user here who often shoots much the same way, but I don't really care for his postprocessing style.


Thank you. This forum is great. I'm just a little worried as my PC build cost is growing substantially bigger than expected as I hang around here.


----------



## TyranosOCF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Think I'll share my own gun photo. Wish I would have had a good BG for this one.... even a manilla folder with some paper in it would have been better...



Great photo! 410, 411, or 5904?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch1nesetakeout;12405394*
> Thank you. This forum is great. I'm just a little worried as my PC build cost is growing substantially bigger than expected as I hang around here.


That will tend to happen.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyranosOCF;12405645*
> Great photo! 410, 411, or 5904?


4506 actually, but it's only a prop. Spring powered airsoft gun.


----------



## TyranosOCF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch1nesetakeout;12405355*
> 
> Hi, new user here. Looking to hop on the Sandy Bridge for a Photo editing PC after the whole fiasco is settled. Got carried away building and landed at this forum lol.


10/10

theCanadian- I'll try and come up with a really nice 1911 photo for ya, but in the meanwhile:


----------



## paquitox

Not an expert here.....but looks pretty nice, detailed.....7/10


----------



## michintom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paquitox*


Not an expert here.....but looks pretty nice, detailed.....7/10










6/10
I'm not expert but, too much noise + bridge is cut off + snow toward the bottom is distracting me.

DSC_4254 by imxkal, on Flickr


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michintom;12420764*
> 6/10
> I'm not expert but, too much noise + bridge is cut off + snow toward the bottom is distracting me.


As bright as it looks, it was really dark(hence high ISO) and there was no way of getting the whole left side of the bridge since there is a BIG crane blocking it, along with some big bags used to protect the columns from iceberg(I think!).


----------



## moonmanas

Lubberly a landscape one would make a nice wallpaper 8.5/10


----------



## michintom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paquitox*


As bright as it looks, it was really dark(hence high ISO) and there was no way of getting the whole left side of the bridge since there is a BIG crane blocking it, along with some big bags used to protect the columns from iceberg(I think!).


I can see the iso was high. Should of used a tripod


----------



## moonmanas

sorry uploaded wrong one this one I meant ;-)


----------



## michintom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moonmanas*


sorry uploaded wrong one this one I meant ;-)


5/10
What was this shot with? At least you tried. Those sheeps? Look like rice grains and the picture has noise everywhere.


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michintom*


5/10
What was this shot with? At least you tried. Those sheeps? Look like rice grains and the picture has noise everywhere.











It was a Finepix S 5800, same as I snapped the Robin on rod with. The original of moon rise is 3159x2343, its nearly dark, misty and the rice grains are a long way off....

To give you an idea the trees on the hill in background on right are 16 miles away.......


----------



## TwistedMind

Don't really know how to clean up a photo.


----------



## spRICE

7/10 Kudos on actually capturing lightning but it's overexposed and the trees are really blurry.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Rate it!


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F-U-B-A-R;12426367*
> Rate it!
> 
> snip


Wouldn't know....for me 6/10..........


----------



## Dream Killer

It's hard to see what you're trying to do here. Technically it needs a bit more exposure because it's on the too gray side. I'd have to give it a low 4/10.
*Street Vendor Project*









Shot this for: http://streetvendor.org/


----------



## MistaBernie

9/10. I cant give out 10s because nobody is perfect, but I would also suggest moving the subject just slightly to your left (his right) and getting a bit more of the background in, even if it's bokeh'd out.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*


It's hard to see what you're trying to do here. Technically it needs a bit more exposure because it's on the too gray side. I'd have to give it a low 4/10.

*Street Vendor Project*
http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/2534/dsc4275copy.jpg
Shot this for: http://streetvendor.org/


----------



## 100PARIK




----------



## ch1nesetakeout

10/10 for reasons totally unrelated to photography


----------



## cgg123321

ch1nesetakeout: 10/10, everything looks great but your sig at the bottom, it looks blurry for some reason (or maybe I'm just tired)










Taken a few hours ago


----------



## ghost_z

@cgg nice 8/10...its like a werewolf(or a normal one will do) is going to houl right now....
heres mine taken with a sony w55 cybershot res 1920x1080...
and it was taken by my mother....and im a noob at editing pics so its untouched....


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch1nesetakeout;12437252*


This is absolutely, unequivocally, one of the _best_ photos in this thread. Exposure, composition, leading, framing, lens and aperture selection, it's either perfect or so close to perfect no one could tell.

Truly, _incredible_ photo. (20/10 if I had been line to rate, the 10/10 you get is well deserved).


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost_z;12443910*
> @cgg nice 8/10...its like a werewolf(or a normal one will do) is going to houl right now....
> heres mine taken with a sony w55 cybershot res 1920x1080...
> and it was taken by my mother....and im a noob at editing pics so its untouched....


6/10 due to limitations of equipment, The background stands out too much, the flower is large but it lacks "pop" and impact...But as i said, i feel this is more limited by the nature of what took than lack of skill

7D, 1/80, f/8, Sigma 50mm f/1.4, 580EXII used off camera to the left and the built in for fill










A Russian Standard Evening 1 by Kenjis9965, on Flickr

(And a bigger version is here http://kenjis9965.deviantart.com/#/d39733v )

Wish i could upload a higher res version of it


----------



## GoneTomorrow

9/10 - Evocative! Nice arrangement. I think the angle is a bit too steep, but looks great nonetheless.

Wide open with the 135/2L:


Old Airdrie Iron Furnace by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


----------



## ch1nesetakeout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


This is absolutely, unequivocally, one of the _best_ photos in this thread. Exposure, composition, leading, framing, lens and aperture selection, it's either perfect or so close to perfect no one could tell.

Truly, _incredible_ photo. (20/10 if I had been line to rate, the 10/10 you get is well deserved).










thank you


----------



## Conspiracy

10/10 definitely makes me want to get that 135L great looking photo at wide open

another sports shot, had so many from yesterday but i kinda liked this one since i post one from a girls game last time


----------



## theCanadian

Oh jesus. Shooting basketball is so hard. Found that out yesterday. Clean up the noise and you got a near perfect shot, 9/10.


----------



## Conspiracy

i dont know how to edit my own photos









but im getting good at sports though. shot my basketball with my 50 1.8

and a friend was nice enough to let me do tennis with his 70-200. came out nice straight out of camera

yours is great. i think you either cropped it too tight or your just missing out on part of the ball and all the action, great shot though 8/10

one of my latest tennis shots


----------



## GoneTomorrow

8/10 - Nice freeze on the action, sharpness, and focus. Would benefit from a shallower DOF and background separation, but that's a lens limitation I realize. Time for a 70-200/2.8! SPEND MONEY!

24-70:


Old Airdrie Iron Furnace by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


----------



## cgg123321

@ GoneTomorrow:

Wow that is a beautiful photo. I love the perspective and lighting of this photo. 10/10









LP 670-4 SuperVeloce parked a block away from me


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cgg123321*


@ GoneTomorrow:

Wow that is a beautiful photo. I love the perspective and lighting of this photo. 10/10
http://i.imgur.com/QUjJV.jpg

LP 670-4 SuperVeloce parked a block away from me










That's a powerful telephoto!







J/K, I like the composure, 8/10

*gulp*


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ch1nesetakeout*









thank you


You're quite welcome and you deserve the words.


----------



## AdvanSuper

8/10


----------



## 100PARIK

8/10 the car is dirty =)


----------



## AdvanSuper

I just picked it up that day lol.


----------



## paquitox




----------



## kiwiasian

4/10
The background elements take away from the foreground subject.


----------



## mortimersnerd

8/10. Cool shot but the lighting on the dog could be better. I would also crop it to center the dog in the photo. Its not far enough off to the side to look good and being slightly off center is distracting (to me at least).


----------



## GoneTomorrow

6/10 - A bit mundane and lacking any definite focal point, unless you count that vaguely phallic ice sculpture.










IMG_0276 by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


----------



## sbao26975

9/10. I like the composition and clarity. Sucker for those long exposure water shots. Water looks a bit gross though but that's not your fault


----------



## MistaBernie

8/10. Image quality is great - my suggestion would be slightly better composition -- too much negative space at the top, and the bird isn't 'centered' - if you're going for a centered shot, dead center usually is most pleasing to the eye- I personally would have third'ed the bird, if that makes sense..










Taken later in the day (but same day) as the State Street Clock from earlier. The clouds eased up which was nice, but this was a PAIN to get the detail out of -- imagine, if you will, a 40 story skyscraper _directly_ between the sun and Mr. Washington.. took a few attempts to get this much detail out of it; all in all I like it, may have been able to do more with a flash..

I should also mention that every single image I took on Saturday was uncropped -- I dont know why, but I get weirded out with cropping an image now. I used to do it with B&W film processing all the time (and some Photoshop stuff here and there), but when it comes to the pics I've been taking lately, I've really been trying to capture the image as close to naturally as possible.. minus minor color correction of course.


----------



## Hamburglar

9/10 Nice shot, like you said though it would be a little better with some fill flash.

From the American Dog Derby here in town.


IMG_4130 by JasonRussell81, on Flickr


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


8/10. Image quality is great - my suggestion would be slightly better composition -- too much negative space at the top, and the bird isn't 'centered' - if you're going for a centered shot, dead center usually is most pleasing to the eye- I personally would have third'ed the bird, if that makes sense..










Taken later in the day (but same day) as the State Street Clock from earlier. The clouds eased up which was nice, but this was a PAIN to get the detail out of -- imagine, if you will, a 40 story skyscraper _directly_ between the sun and Mr. Washington.. took a few attempts to get this much detail out of it; all in all I like it, may have been able to do more with a flash..

I should also mention that every single image I took on Saturday was uncropped -- I dont know why, but I get weirded out with cropping an image now. I used to do it with B&W film processing all the time (and some Photoshop stuff here and there), but when it comes to the pics I've been taking lately, I've really been trying to capture the image as close to naturally as possible.. minus minor color correction of course.


I've seen this used in a Photoshop tutorial. From the same angel. They changed an overcast sky to a stormy one, and then added rain. I failed to see the point since if I recall, this statue resides in an area known for it's dreary weather.


----------



## newbie1911

@hamburglar 9/10 can't see anything wrong with it but it just doesn't stand out to me.


----------



## sbao26975

newbie 8/10 I like the fact that the bar is obscuring its eyes but the green in the back is sort of distracting.

MistaBernie, would this shot be better? I don't like the fact that the brown stuff in the front is distracting and the focus is a bit off, but what do you think?


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbao26975*


newbie 8/10 I like the fact that the bar is obscuring its eyes but the green in the back is sort of distracting.

MistaBernie, would this shot be better? I don't like the fact that the brown stuff in the front is distracting and the focus is a bit off, but what do you think?










I actually really like that one. If you're not going to third your subject/focal point, going as centered as possible will usually appear more pleasing (at least in my experience).

It does introduce an interesting situation though -- the focus on the bird with the image at the smaller web size seems off, but when I blew it up to the original size, it looks great -- funny enough, at the smaller size, the orange flower/plant thing appears to be in sharper focus, but in reality, only the back of the front plant appears to be in sharp focus, and the bird appears to be in great focus.

I think the distraction comes in the fact that the back of the flower is closest to the bird and blocks it a bit, and the fact that it's more in focus does make it slightly distracting, but if I had to pick one of the two images, I would pick the second one. I really like the contrast provided - it really brings out the richness of the rest of the photo by introducing those orange flowers.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


I've seen this used in a Photoshop tutorial. From the same angel. They changed an overcast sky to a stormy one, and then added rain. I failed to see the point since if I recall, this statue resides in an area known for it's dreary weather.


Funny enough, the Washington statue is towards the (west?) end of the Boston Public Gardens. It's usually not all that 'stormy' per se; I find it kind of funny that this is used in tutorials, wish I had known that







What's more interesting is the way the weather went for the day. I showed up and it was partly cloudy; for example:










According to EXIF data (mistabernie.smugmug.com) this was taken at 13:25 EDT (in truth it's an hour+ fast, this was right around 12ish *(edit: Why not look at the clock in the image?! it was ~12:10







*) -- the tower picture from before was taken 21 minutes later. Then, Washington was about 15:14 via EXIF (about 1:50 later). It made for very interesting shooting conditions (the outright coldness really didnt' help though).


----------



## theCanadian

7/10 Forground building is hella in the way.

Architectural photos always throw me for a loop. I level the frame off the horizon reflexivly, but the horizon at the building and the horizon at infinity are rarely the same.

For example:


----------



## MistaBernie

7/10 -- too much going on. Crop down to focus on the cemetery, or crop up to focus on the building. Tree is slightly distracting; also (and I think I get this on my 17-85 at the wide end), I think the main building appears to be leaning. This could be me seeing it crooked, but check the negative space to the left of the building towards the top, and then towards the bottom.


----------



## Jrice00

This is a picture I took of Mont Saint-Michel in France. It's a point and shoot.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


7/10 -- too much going on. Crop down to focus on the cemetery, or crop up to focus on the building. Tree is slightly distracting; also (and I think I get this on my 17-85 at the wide end), I think the main building appears to be leaning. This could be me seeing it crooked, but check the negative space to the left of the building towards the top, and then towards the bottom.


Thanks, I was demonstrating my tendency to align the frame based on the actual horizon, rather than the building's horizon.

^Minas Tirith anyone?

The haze has pulled all the detail out of your subject, would have been nice to see the same thing a couple hundred meters closer. But it looks like you're in a car... so I guess you didn't have the opportunity to do so. 5/10

This is more what I was going for:


----------



## Jrice00

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Thanks, I was demonstrating my tendency to align the frame based on the actual horizon, rather than the building's horizon.

^Minas Tirith anyone?

The haze has pulled all the detail out of your subject, would have been nice to see the same thing a couple hundred meters closer. But it looks like you're in a car... so I guess you didn't have the opportunity to do so. 5/10


Yeah I was in a car. I have some pictures closer, but not anything worth posting.


----------



## sub50hz

6/10, because of both that jet trail and the overall softness. I think it's a little low on contrast and saturation for my tastes, but I can't knock you for that because that's very preferential.


Air Quality by sub50hz, on Flickr

Last shot with the XS before the 50D arrived yesterday.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

7/10 - I think the empty sky is overwhelming the subject somewhat, but the silhouetting is a nice touch. You should go back when more smoke is belching out. Now that would fill the empty space nicely.









Changed to a different version:


Switzer Covered Bridge by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


----------



## sub50hz

That's gonna be a tough one, it's more steam than it is smoke, so as it continues to get warmer here, that location's not gooing to be very good. It's also the place where that security dufus tried to grab my camera and took a swing at me.


----------



## Hamburglar

7/10 I like the overall shot but the stuff in the foreground to the right is tearing at my attention. I think you could have cheated on the cloning and cropped right below the wire, but I assume you were trying to keep the whole tree in the picture?

Bored today and have some blue paper I haven't used yet. That and a new flash as well










senn-headphones by JasonRussell81, on Flickr


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamburglar;12498213*
> 7/10 I like the overall shot but the stuff in the foreground to the right is tearing at my attention. I think you could have cheated on the cloning and cropped right below the wire, but I assume you were trying to keep the whole tree in the picture?
> 
> Bored today and have some blue paper I haven't used yet. That and a new flash as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> senn-headphones by JasonRussell81, on Flickr


8/10. The lighting looks nice, but I'd prefer a different background. Blue for a grey/black headphone just clashes a bit, IMO.


----------



## paquitox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


8/10. The lighting looks nice, but I'd prefer a different background. Blue for a grey/black headphone just clashes a bit, IMO.

snip


8/10 Nice effect!









Took another picture of the Calhoun bridge, this time got rid of the noise from the previous one with the use of a tripod. BTW it was freeeeeeeezinggg....


----------



## kga92

^8/10 I really like night shots, and that one looks good to me







Maybe a little less black at the bottom.










A photo taken with my sisters Olympus SP-565UZ. Waiting for my D3100 to arrive









I'm new to photography.


----------



## newbie1911

9/10 i really like that picture.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

8/10 - The angles is a bit steep, and the OOF bit in the front is a bit off-putting, but the subject is interesting (what is it?) and the high contrast BW is very fitting.

And here's a duck's butt for your consideration:


Eden Park, Cincinnati by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


----------



## newbie1911

they're gears for a manual calculator.
8/10 for the duck, for some reason i would like to see splash of water fully, it's a bit cut on the sides now.







forgot to submit this for the image contest. the no idea where the sparkly bits came from, dust maybe?


----------



## MistaBernie

7/10 - good idea (i actually have a bunch of ilford negatives lying around that look remarkably like this from 2000!) but I think it could be improved on. There's no real focal point -- the flare is overbearing and it's kind of hard to focus on pure light.


----------



## youngmoney




----------



## Cole19

7/10


IMG_1868.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## fastsite

7/10 I can't quite pin point what it is that would make me drop the score but cute dog!

Here is our dog


----------



## JuniorDaisy

not an expert 9/10

Here two of my dogs.


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JuniorDaisy*


not an expert 9/10

Here two of my dogs.


8/10 I would crop the image real tight around the dogs to leave out all the junk at the edges of the frame. It would make a perfect framed photo of your dogs.

Here's mine. I really wanted to capture the texture and character of this guitar so I pulled out all the light tricks I know.

*Guitar*


----------



## fastsite

8.5/10 I love it!

Mine is a bit noisy to me.


----------



## dasisfranz

8/10 a bit noisy and maybe a lil more contrast

Heres mine


----------



## a5ian300zx

Hi,

some very amazing shots -

could you maybe state what equipment was used i.e camera lenses if you remember.

anyone has any shots taken on the Sony Nex 5 - I'm looking to get one soon.

Thanks


----------



## fastsite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5ian300zx;12541018*
> Hi,
> 
> some very amazing shots -
> 
> could you maybe state what equipment was used i.e camera lenses if you remember.
> 
> anyone has any shots taken on the Sony Nex 5 - I'm looking to get one soon.
> 
> Thanks


Mine are in my sig







I should put the lens I used below the photo hmm


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a5ian300zx*


Hi,

some very amazing shots -

could you maybe state what equipment was used i.e camera lenses if you remember.

anyone has any shots taken on the Sony Nex 5 - I'm looking to get one soon.

Thanks


Here you go. Pictures on flickr taken with a NEX-5.

Just something to be aware of though: The quality of the picture ultimately depends on the user. Someone using automatic settings or points and shoots will get worse pictures than someone who knows how to both compose a photo and adjust his camera settings accordingly.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dasisfranz*


8/10 a bit noisy and maybe a lil more contrast

Heres mine










7.5/10 - Nice shot overall. Love the contrast of the ginkgo leaves against the concrete and grate, and the lighting is nice. There's a bit of barrel distortion, but not much.


IMG_0332_3_4 by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


----------



## airplaneman

Love the shot, although I would have liked to the waterfall a bit more off-center. It looks like you were standing in the water when you took that







. 9.5/10

Took this while I was out for a drive one day. I increased the saturation a bit and removed a couple telephone poles/telephone lines in Photoshop.


----------



## Full_Tilt

6/10
Composition is nice but lacks depth

Heres an old one:


----------



## michintom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Love the shot, although I would have liked to the waterfall a bit more off-center. It looks like you were standing in the water when you took that







. 9.5/10

Took this while I was out for a drive one day. I increased the saturation a bit and removed a couple telephone poles/telephone lines in Photoshop.











I guess everyone is different. I give it a 9/10

DSC_4709 by imxkal, on Flickr


----------



## theCanadian

The bluish cast against the yellow leaf is perfect. Great complimentary colors. And the vignette is believable. Might have stopped it down one or two more f/stops, as everything but the leaf itself is kinda soft. Very minor complaint.

8.5/10

Struggling with ISO 3200... I wish I had $10,000 worth of remote flashes....


----------



## JoshuaaT

8/10 I am a sucker for basketball shots.

This is by no means my best but I like how the layers of the sky go from dark grey to sunny blue.


----------



## theCanadian

I just realized my shot is not level. Don't look too hard


----------



## Cole19

Really like the colour of the skies.... = ) 9/10

A self portrait. = )


IMG_2015.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## KenjiS

8/10, well done for a self portrait, although perhaps a bit too IN YOUR FACE for my tastes..


In The Darkness by Kenjis9965, on Flickr


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian;12563251*
> I just realized my shot is not level. Don't look too hard


I noticed, but I wasn't gonna say anything









Hope to add a few new shots today of my new glass... just wish I had some white paper or something to shoot on..


----------



## Spunky424

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS;12564527*
> 8/10, well done for a self portrait, although perhaps a bit too IN YOUR FACE for my tastes..
> 
> 
> In The Darkness by Kenjis9965, on Flickr


8/10 i like the detail and lighting.


Sleeping Abby by chris.alincastre, on Flickr

go easy on me. im new to this. any comments/criticism would help. also i take alot of pet photos, can anyone recommend a good lens? currently using a D7000 w/ 50mm 1.8, and stock lens.


----------



## Agencyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian;12563251*
> I just realized my shot is not level. Don't look too hard


Use some Irfanview on it, you can tilt in .01 degrees precision.

Bruce


----------



## Cole19

8/10, very nice lighting. On the composition, you typically want your subjects "looking" into the negative space.


IMG_1926.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## paquitox

Very nice picture, I love B&W, not an expert but 9/10 and congrats!!


----------



## Alfwich

7/10

Like the tree!

I know I'm going to get hate for this, however I shot this with my phone and really enjoy it. Can anyone guess where this picture was shot?


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alfwich*


7/10

Like the tree!

I know I'm going to get hate for this, however I shot this with my phone and really enjoy it. Can anyone guess where this picture was shot?










7/10, Is it under a bridge?

My Pic.(Laugh, it was taken by a P&S.)


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


7/10, Is it under a bridge?

My Pic.(Laugh, it was taken by a P&S.)


It's not bad IMO, but the trees in the foreground are a bit distracting.

I'd say 6.5/10.

Just messing around with some DOF.


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10 Too plain should have made it pop more with a smaller crop focused on the 8 ball more and more contrast.

It was a gloomy day out on my way home from the bus stop and i thought of this:


----------



## Full_Tilt

3/10
Looked like an interesting day, but the composition is completely nonexistent and the subject is borderline cliche


----------



## youngmoney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SeanWebster*


6/10 Too plain should have made it pop more with a smaller crop focused on the 8 ball more and more contrast.

It was a gloomy day out on my way home from the bus stop and i thought of this:











Yeah yesterday was gloomy I was thinking of doing something similar. If you did it at an angle and maybe with some of the road in the picture it would of came out better, also that tree in the background should be cropped out.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Full_Tilt*


3/10
Looked like an interesting day, but the composition is completely nonexistent and the subject is borderline cliche











Those lights in the background takes the attention off the car 6/10


----------



## Cole19

1/10 Just something about it seems non-existant.


IMG_1954.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

5/10
I like it but you the eye is too blurry, i think it would have been better as a close up of the eye alone.










*Cutting the quality of the image for space sucks.*


----------



## Full_Tilt

7/10

I like toe composition, and the feel of it. Its very natural, even the crooked plane the camera is on. To me it looks like it would be looking over at your watch on the beside table on a weekend morning, after sleeping in.
I almost feel like the yellow in the bg is distracting, but im not sure.


----------



## Flynny

7/10 Pretty cool, I feel it's lacking something though. I'm not sure what.

Picture of a Puffer fish that my dad caught on our vacation to the Florida Keys. It was funny as hell when it blew up.


----------



## Full_Tilt

The above picture was also taken in key west, haha
Theres an old military base, those were radar towers that were to guide missiles to cuba during the cuban missile crisis


----------



## mortimersnerd

7/10 Not too fond of the perspective and cut off tail. A view of the horizon might help.


----------



## a5ian300zx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;12541356*
> Here you go. Pictures on flickr taken with a NEX-5.
> 
> Just something to be aware of though: The quality of the picture ultimately depends on the user. Someone using automatic settings or points and shoots will get worse pictures than someone who knows how to both compose a photo and adjust his camera settings accordingly.


Hi,

xlnt pics mate which lenses were used with the pics on the nex 5?

thanks


----------



## Ryan747

I think i have to with a 7/10 on this shot, its nothing you did wrong with capturing the image, it's just kind of not a wow photo, and i think with ice sculptures it would be very hard to get a wow out of them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd;12587486*


----------



## Conspiracy

7/10 nice action shot seems pretty underexposed though

my newest basketball shot taken tonight. didnt feel like i got as many good ones at this game


----------



## theCanadian

I shot a mens game recently. Same venue, but it was infinitely easier to get a good shot than at a womens game. I actually had fun. The game was over before I knew it. With the women it was like pulling teeth.


----------



## JoshuaaT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian;12589658*
> I shot a mens game recently. Same venue, but it was infinitely easier to get a good shot than at a womens game. I actually had fun. The game was over before I knew it. With the women it was like pulling teeth.


That tends to happen when watching womens basketball.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy;12589488*
> 7/10 nice action shot seems pretty underexposed though
> 
> my newest basketball shot taken tonight. didnt feel like i got as many good ones at this game


6/10 Seems a little underexposed and a little busy to my eyes but overall good










Trying to live view focus while a little tipsy at an awkward angle resulted in this


----------



## Conspiracy

yea its the opposite at my school. our girls play hard and our men not so much lol. our girls are #1 in Division 2 in the country


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KenjiS*


6/10 Seems a little underexposed and a little busy to my eyes but overall good










Trying to live view focus while a little tipsy at an awkward angle resulted in this


Glad to see the glass is empty







.

I like the shot, but I don't have one to post so I'll refrain from rating.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Glad to see the glass is empty







.

I like the shot, but I don't have one to post so I'll refrain from rating.


I'll do the one when it was full after its rated


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KenjiS*


6/10 Seems a little underexposed and a little busy to my eyes but overall good










Trying to live view focus while a little tipsy at an awkward angle resulted in this


I will give it a 7/10 for the ballsiness of shooting ISO 3200 and having a decently clean result, and for the fanstastic bokeh of the Sigmalux. Strongest complaint would be the white balance, which is rather yellowish and brown, but for a dimly lit bar (presumably), it's probably close to reality.

Another old shot from the vault:

Pisgah Church, KY est. 1784 by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


----------



## KenjiS

^- I wish the text stood out more(not your fault), and i think it might be nicer as a Black and White photo, but overall nice job, 8/10

and yes, the place was quite dimly lit...unlike this one, My 7D is quite impressive in low light however....


----------



## jellis142

^ I say a solid 8/10. Shadows and texture of the bowl are great, and the void in the background really makes the nacho's show







Unfortunately, it made me hungry.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jellis142*


^ I say a solid 8/10. Shadows and texture of the bowl are great, and the void in the background really makes the nacho's show







Unfortunately, it made me hungry.



Actually its what you put in the fajitas


----------



## jellis142

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KenjiS*


Actually its what you put in the fajitas


















Yep. There it is. Starvation-induced visions. Nice picture anyways


----------



## Sean Webster

Yeah its definately making me hungry too 9/10 for me lol

I just was taking random pics on the bus on the way home and this caught my eye.


----------



## michintom

I know this is gonna get a low rating but oh well. Since I see a bunch of food photos...why not...


DSC_4676 by imxkal, on Flickr


----------



## ClickJacker

I'm still kinda new to this so I don't think my rates will mean much so 8/10. It looks a little over exposed in some areas and I kinda wish the light wasn't hitting the word Exit








[/URL] 20110302-_MG_7411 by C_Rand, on Flickr


----------



## KenjiS

^- nice attempt, i hate to be really mean but the glare ruins it for me my friend and i feel the angle is a little off







Keep trying though, its a good attempt you just needed better light, So ill give it a 5/10 because i like the concept... -edit- This was intended for the EXIT picture above

Now have some pie to cheer up because i feel like a dick now


----------



## Full_Tilt

8/10 I like the composition, and the light, and the texture










Its a little soft I know, I think it was shake, not focus that caused it. The lighting was crap


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KenjiS*


^--edit- This was intended for the EXIT picture above

[/IMG]


This goes for my post as well.


----------



## KenjiS

6/10 Because her eyes dont appear to be what you were focusing on







(Seriously they do look soft..)


----------



## Sean Webster

8.5/10 Epic heli...my friend has one.

Would anyone like a school taco?


----------



## ClickJacker

no one rated mine


----------



## JoshuaaT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*


no one rated mine










KenjiS did.

@SeanWebster, your picture is underexposed. 6/10

I guess I'll post something.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KenjiS*


6/10 Because her eyes dont appear to be what you were focusing on







(Seriously they do look soft..)


Your double entendre is appreciated.


----------



## Full_Tilt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Your double entendre is appreciated.


Your pun is even more appreciated, haha


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*


I'm still kinda new to this so I don't think my rates will mean much so 8/10. It looks a little over exposed in some areas and I kinda wish the light wasn't hitting the word Exit








[/URL] 20110302-_MG_7411 by C_Rand, on Flickr[/IMG]


7/10 exposure, focus and exposure is pretty good....but the holding DSLR self portrait has been done to death.....theres also some pretty bad noise (im sure you knew that shooting at 1600iso)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoshuaaT*


KenjiS did.

@SeanWebster, your picture is underexposed. 6/10

I guess I'll post something. 










8/10 nice macro shot, theres a bit of CA and DOF is too thin, the bottom of the lens looks OOF. maybe try f8 or even f11.










a900 40mm f2.8 @ 1/25s


----------



## Full_Tilt

9/10 Exquisite! Id be inclined to make the blue peaking into the bottom black. Or possibly make the whole thing B+W is there is enough range.










Old IR shot from my driveway


----------



## KenjiS

^- NICE 9/10, Always wanted to do IR but never got around to it...










^- dont you wanna adopt her?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

6/10 - Points for cuteness factor, but the focal point (the eye I'm guessing) is soft, either from being OOF or motion blur.


Pisgah Church, KY est. 1784 by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


----------



## theCanadian

Those carvings at the top of the frame at each of your 1/3 lines, is kinda chopped. Great line for a headstone though. 8/10

Snapped this one because of how awesome it is.


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10 HAHAHA killed by a lion! I want mine to say something cool like that! I think you can make your pic stick out more with a little editing.

I got a shot of my second lense and edited it and I like it!
It looks like the universe is being reflected back in the lense.


----------



## JoshuaaT

5/10 You messed with the picture too much. Overexposure.

I will do this one again. I don't feel like finding a new one.


----------



## Sean Webster

"You messed with the picture too much. Overexposure."

Thats what i was going for...LOL


----------



## JoshuaaT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SeanWebster*


"You messed with the picture too much. Overexposure."

Thats what i was going for...LOL


I think it would look better without all the editing but, to each to his own.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoshuaaT*


I will do this one again. I don't feel like finding a new one


4/10 -- there's not enough DoF to highlight the entire dial, and the surface looks too gray, I assume the lighting was not optimal. Sorry for the harsh criticism, but as an owner of a jewelry company, I get real picky about product shots.

Forgot I had some pictures from a few weeks ago at a friend's going away party.

The Critic by sub50hz, on Flickr


----------



## JoshuaaT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


4/10 -- there's not enough DoF to highlight the entire dial, and the surface looks too gray, I assume the lighting was not optimal. Sorry for the harsh criticism, but as an owner of a jewelry company, I get real picky about product shots.


Do you happen to have any personal product shots that I can see as an example?


----------



## sub50hz

Sure, I take most of the shots for our website:

http://www.bercojewelry.com

I use a softbox with a gloss black base for most of the small stuff -- all the larger items either have vendor-supplied shots or are contracted out.


----------



## theCanadian

Joshua, I'd look into making a lightbox. You can't expect to get good results by just throwing down a sheet and snapping a photo. A small tripod would also be useful.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Joshua, I'd look into making a lightbox. You can't expect to get good results by just throwing down a sheet and snapping a photo. A small tripod would also be useful.


It's pretty easy to rig a decent shooting table at home with some simple lamps, some white sheets and a tripod. It's not ideal, but it helps a ton. Just find some good bulbs and go to town.


----------



## JoshuaaT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Joshua, I'd look into making a lightbox. You can't expect to get good results by just throwing down a sheet and snapping a photo. A small tripod would also be useful.


I have a tripod. I think I'm getting out of photography anyways. I just bought this camera to see if it was something I wanted to dump money into. Thank you for the suggestions though.

@theCanadian, You can see the threads of the sheet in the watch picture but you can't really see them in this picture. It doesn't work too bad I guess.


----------



## kga92

Good shot I guess but not really interesting. ^


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kga92*


Good shot I guess but not really interesting. ^











7/10 nothing really interesting, just looks like a random PS shot. i do like how you managed to expose the shadow on teh snow and the s[ky.










a900 24mm f2.8 @ 1/13s iso800


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mz-n10*


7/10 nothing really interesting, just looks like a random PS shot. i do like how you managed to expose the shadow on teh snow and the s[ky.










a900 24mm f2.8 @ 1/13s iso800


Very classy stuff! I like!


----------



## Danylu

7/10 - In my opinion, it'd look better if you rotate the photo 90 degrees counter clockwise.


DSC_0503.jpg by Dany a Photographr, on Flickr


----------



## theCanadian

Except for the statue....


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danylu;12618879*
> 7/10 - In my opinion, it'd look better if you rotate the photo 90 degrees counter clockwise.


what?








then it would look like the statue is sideways leading to a domed wall.......


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danylu;12618879*
> 7/10 - In my opinion, it'd look better if you rotate the photo 90 degrees counter clockwise.
> 
> 
> DSC_0503.jpg by Dany a Photographr, on Flickr


Fabulous bird, and nice framing. However it looks like 1/500 wasn't fast enough to freeze him as there's a fair amount of motion blur (or the focus could've missed, hard to tell).


IMG_3217_ by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mz-n10;12620223*
> what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then it would look like the statue is sideways leading to a domed wall.......


True, but on such a small size, it looks like an abstract to me


----------



## gtsteviiee

The barn pic:
Nice shot, 8/10


Berries by gtdriftingdc, on Flickr


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee;12626447*
> The barn pic:
> Nice shot, 8/10
> 
> Berries by gtdriftingdc, on Flickr


10 - Very artistic shot, I love it!









I would normally use a CPL but whatever. Note to self: I should come back when spring hits full force. It would be nice and lush and not harsh and brown at the end of winter.


----------



## supaspoon

7/10.

Technically speaking I can't put my finger on anything. Composition's nice, the eye tracks well, but........I don't know, it's just not doing anything for me =/. Perhaps like you say, it'll be much more dramatic in the spring.

Here's mine. I can't stop taking pictures of this building, it seems to be my answer to boredom. I'm really wanting to get a sigma 10-20. My current lens is the 18-135 that comes w/ the 60d, which is nice & versatile for getting textures & stuff (for 3d work). But for actual arch photog I just can't get things framed up how I'd really like.


----------



## Dream Killer

I didn't really think too hard about this photo. The real story is I was out mountain biking with my friend there and I paced a little too hard. I stopped to let him catch up and when I saw him come down the path went "Ohh this would make a great photo!".


----------



## Cole19

7/10 Not a big fan of the orientation.


IMG_2105.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## Danylu

6/10 - Unfortunately this doesn't really work for me









Nothing looks sharp to me, everything seems a little bit hazy so I'm not sure what to look at.


DSC_1902.jpg by Dany a Photographr, on Flickr


----------



## supaspoon

8/10. I'm diggin it, only wish there was at least a little exposure in the blacks, just enough to at least give a hint to the details/texture of the landscape, yet retain the overall contrast. If it had that it'd be ace imho.

@cole, yeah I did give it a good bit of a tilt, though the angle of the courtyard adds to the effect as well.

This shot is the same space, but straight on you can see better how the walls are tapered in.

I think this one also illustrates the point better for me to convince the wife I need a wide angle in the bag.


----------



## kiwiasian

6/10
Looks a little grainy.
Love the lines and angles.
The difference in lighting makes the lower building seem blue. It looks weird.


----------



## Simca

I have to ask. Are these all pictures straight from your cameras or are almost all of these photoshopped? These pictures are simply amazing. The color is like nothing I've ever seen in real life and I'm starting to think my eyes don't normally capture the beauty of the world the way it's meant to be seen..but then I'm wondering why I can see it in the picture.

I take it most of these are photoshopped to make it stand out more and have colors appear a certain way? Either way, all of these are beautiful.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


I have to ask. Are these all pictures straight from your cameras or are almost all of these photoshopped? These pictures are simply amazing. The color is like nothing I've ever seen in real life and I'm starting to think my eyes don't normally capture the beauty of the world the way it's meant to be seen..but then I'm wondering why I can see it in the picture.

I take it most of these are photoshopped to make it stand out more and have colors appear a certain way? Either way, all of these are beautiful.


Depends on the photo.

If the lighting is anything but terrible, you can adjust camera settings to make the colours look vibrant. Do you have a DSLR or are you comparing these to a P&S camera's photos?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*


6/10
Looks a little grainy.
Love the lines and angles.
The difference in lighting makes the lower building seem blue. It looks weird.











5/10. Sorry, but there's just no interesting subject in the photo.










One of the shots I'm hoping to get printed off of Dream Killer if he works out the details for that printing thing of his









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


I have to ask. Are these all pictures straight from your cameras or are almost all of these photoshopped? These pictures are simply amazing. The color is like nothing I've ever seen in real life and I'm starting to think my eyes don't normally capture the beauty of the world the way it's meant to be seen..but then I'm wondering why I can see it in the picture.

I take it most of these are photoshopped to make it stand out more and have colors appear a certain way? Either way, all of these are beautiful.


It definitely depends on the photo/user, although some of these colors aren't too hard to capture straight from the camera.

That said, all my shots are run through LR no matter what. I shoot in RAW and this is the only way to get usable JPEGs out of it. Then of course I (intentionally) overexpose all my shots so I have to bring the levels down to normal in LR.


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*


6/10
Looks a little grainy.
Love the lines and angles.
The difference in lighting makes the lower building seem blue. It looks weird.


Probably because it is blue.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


I have to ask. Are these all pictures straight from your cameras or are almost all of these photoshopped? These pictures are simply amazing. The color is like nothing I've ever seen in real life and I'm starting to think my eyes don't normally capture the beauty of the world the way it's meant to be seen..but then I'm wondering why I can see it in the picture.

I take it most of these are photoshopped to make it stand out more and have colors appear a certain way? Either way, all of these are beautiful.


Only speaking for myself here, but I kind of came at photography from the back end (wootpun!). My background's in vfx, primarily as applies to rendering for architecture amongst a few other things. But point being, I make a living from what is essentially image manipulation at it's extreme.....starting from absolutely nothing. So that said, after doing post work on renderings for years, it felt only natural to do the same thing to photographs. I pretty much do the exact same thing I would do to a raw render, though photographs certainly require far less work to get to the same place.

I'd originally bought my dslr purely for the purpose of shooting textures & hdr light-probes. After a while I just kinda started shooting other stuff too.


----------



## newbie1911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


I have to ask. Are these all pictures straight from your cameras or are almost all of these photoshopped? These pictures are simply amazing. The color is like nothing I've ever seen in real life and I'm starting to think my eyes don't normally capture the beauty of the world the way it's meant to be seen..but then I'm wondering why I can see it in the picture.

I take it most of these are photoshopped to make it stand out more and have colors appear a certain way? Either way, all of these are beautiful.


when i first got my dslr i started shooting stuff on my desk with white balance on auto and it looked fantastic. i remember wondering why the eff can't i see it look that good in real life.


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12632426*
> I have to ask. Are these all pictures straight from your cameras or are almost all of these photoshopped? These pictures are simply amazing. The color is like nothing I've ever seen in real life and I'm starting to think my eyes don't normally capture the beauty of the world the way it's meant to be seen..but then I'm wondering why I can see it in the picture.
> 
> I take it most of these are photoshopped to make it stand out more and have colors appear a certain way? Either way, all of these are beautiful.


Even in film, we chose to select a certain type for the the shot we're looking for. For example: Fuji Velvia 50 or 100 for supersaturated blues and reds for landscape, Kodak Ultracolor 100 for deeper contrast for everyday shots....so on. So therefore: every photo will have colors like you never seen in real life.

The way it's meant to be seen and the way someone represents a photo are two separate things.

There's no such thing as an unprocessed photo.


----------



## Cole19

I don't really know which photos, but heres mine testing out my ringlight I just built.


IMG_2259.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;12632552*
> 5/10. Sorry, but there's just no interesting subject in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the shots I'm hoping to get printed off of Dream Killer if he works out the details for that printing thing of his
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It definitely depends on the photo/user, although some of these colors aren't too hard to capture straight from the camera.
> 
> That said, all my shots are run through LR no matter what. I shoot in RAW and this is the only way to get usable JPEGs out of it. Then of course I (intentionally) overexpose all my shots so I have to bring the levels down to normal in LR.


9/10. I just love how the ducks are in similar positions doing the same thing, and the timing seems perfect.










EDIT: Cole, I rate that a 6/10 as it just doesn't appeal to me







.


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10 I like the cat. Its like "the light is too bright!" lol


----------



## Full_Tilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cole19;12633814*
> I don't really know which photos, but heres mine testing out my ringlight I just built.
> 
> 
> IMG_2259.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


Since you got skipped Ill rate you

8/10, The lighting is very nice, composition is good, just not really my style though

Heres my ghetto ring light self portrait, was going for a grungy, sinister look by making it very cool and doing so burning and dodging. The image was pretty dark off the camera due to very low light and the need for shutter speeds over 1/60 (wasnt using tripod)


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Full_Tilt;12636116*
> Since you got skipped Ill rate you
> 
> 8/10, The lighting is very nice, composition is good, just not really my style though
> 
> Heres my ghetto ring light self portrait, was going for a grungy, sinister look by making it very cool and doing so burning and dodging. The image was pretty dark off the camera due to very low light and the need for shutter speeds over 1/60 (wasnt using tripod)


I am sorry, when I was posting I didn't see it XP. Though I edited my post with a review for Cole


----------



## Full_Tilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive;12636174*
> I am sorry, when I was posting I didn't see it XP. Though I edited my post with a review for Cole


No worries


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Full_Tilt;12636116*
> Since you got skipped Ill rate you
> 
> 8/10, The lighting is very nice, composition is good, just not really my style though
> 
> Heres my ghetto ring light self portrait, was going for a grungy, sinister look by making it very cool and doing so burning and dodging. The image was pretty dark off the camera due to very low light and the need for shutter speeds over 1/60 (wasnt using tripod)


9/10. I do love the effect of the photo, as well as the refelction of your ring flash in your eyes. The only thing that bugs me is that your shoulders aren't symmetrical (your right/my left is reaching over). That's really the only thing that I have an issue with.







Noticeable grain on the image and the narrow DoF makes some parts of your face OOF, but I think both go very well with the intended feel of the image.

But beyond that, I do love it.










My current craving. You know it's a good sandwich when the it is overpriced yet you'd still be willing to get another one.


----------



## kiwiasian

8/10
I really like the way the colors look against white.
I feel that the focal point should be at the center of the burger; the focal point is too close.
The object at the right hand side of the image is slightly distracting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12632426*
> I have to ask. Are these all pictures straight from your cameras or are almost all of these photoshopped? These pictures are simply amazing. The color is like nothing I've ever seen in real life and I'm starting to think my eyes don't normally capture the beauty of the world the way it's meant to be seen..but then I'm wondering why I can see it in the picture.
> 
> I take it most of these are photoshopped to make it stand out more and have colors appear a certain way? Either way, all of these are beautiful.


The one I took was straight from the camera.
Some photos just look better unedited.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;12637123*
> The one I took was straight from the camera.
> Some photos just look better unedited.


No such thing as unedited. If you shoot in RAW, you'd have to run your picture through a PP program which imparts your default settings onto the photo. If you shoot in JPEG, it converts the RAW in body to your settings in your camera.


----------



## theCanadian

I like how more people have been saying what they do and don't like about the photo in this thread lately.


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;12637153*
> No such thing as unedited. If you shoot in RAW, you'd have to run your picture through a PP program which imparts your default settings onto the photo. If you shoot in JPEG, it converts the RAW in body to your settings in your camera.


Obviously....

You know what I mean.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;12636764*
> 9/10. I do love the effect of the photo, as well as the refelction of your ring flash in your eyes. The only thing that bugs me is that your shoulders aren't symmetrical (your right/my left is reaching over). That's really the only thing that I have an issue with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noticeable grain on the image and the narrow DoF makes some parts of your face OOF, but I think both go very well with the intended feel of the image.
> 
> But beyond that, I do love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current craving. You know it's a good sandwich when the it is overpriced yet you'd still be willing to get another one.


i think the DoF is about an inch too short (idk why). but other than that i love the composition and the lighting. over all a great picture

9/10







(raw)







(processed)

i actually sorta like the noise in this one... thanks R31ncarnat3d


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;12649412*
> i think the DoF is about an inch too short (idk why). but other than that i love the composition and the lighting. over all a great picture
> 
> 9/10
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/montanasagedesign/5507472635/in/photostream/ (raw)
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/montanasagedesign/5507472567/in/photostream/ (processed)
> 
> i actually sorta like the noise in this one... *not sure how to embed from flickr =/*


Right click on your photo -> Choose image size (I choose Large or Med 640 for forum embedding) -> Right click image -> Copy image URL ->


----------



## Exfiltrate

Edit: Sorry, my image didn't upload.


----------



## Sean Webster

3/10 there is not enough detail, it is crooked, very grainy, just a random ball of light and...lol im being harsh. I just don't like it.

But on a better note i just ate this!


----------



## Imrac

Got any left? ^^ 8/10. I like the depth of field and color. The waffle is a little blown out on the left and the shadow is towards the camera and loses some detail at the front. Overall a great photo

I lied about posting another rex. This one is 2 different HDR processes of 5 bracketed photos and chopped into each other. (The car and the background)









Here is one of the f stop for reference


----------



## HaiiYaa

8/10 The background looks much more interesting, but not too much so the car still steals the attention


----------



## Affinity

8/10, I like how eerie this one is and the side light (is it flash + red gel?) helps add dimension and helps your eyes move along it. The borders added add a cinema feel as well.


----------



## beldecca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Affinity;12663195*
> 8/10, I like how eerie this one is and the side light (is it flash + red gel?) helps add dimension and helps your eyes move along it. The borders added add a cinema feel as well.


It's a neat image. I like captured street scenes. However I'm having trouble finding what's in focus (might be squinting at a monitor late at night). Also, did you try to balance light temp a little more to white? Overall with the sharpness I see, I'd say 6/10. (also looks like the guy who is hailing a cab has some lens flare on his left shoulder).

Here's a recent pic (of my girls!). I'm normally a stickler for sharp faces, but I like that the infant (my daughter) is sharp and the mother is soft in the background. Your thoughts?


----------



## Affinity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beldecca;12663469*
> It's a neat image. I like captured street scenes. However I'm having trouble finding what's in focus (might be squinting at a monitor late at night). Also, did you try to balance light temp a little more to white? Overall with the sharpness I see, I'd say 6/10. (also looks like the guy who is hailing a cab has some lens flare on his left shoulder).


It's a .6 second shutter, on a tripod mind you, so anything that wasn't moving is in focus lol. The green tinge is intentional. The photo was shot in RAW and had the proper WB in Lightroom. I was debating between B&W or to just do something out of the ordinary, and went with more green as I rarely get a chance to experiment outside my usual landscape pics. I wanted a certain feel and I felt it was best accomplished this way, it is Times Square after all








It definitely looks like lens flare in such a small pic but it is just the lit part of his sweater.

I do wish there were some things different about the scene but all you can really do is capture the moment. Thanks for the critique.


----------



## Neokolzia

8/10, its a nice portrait though I'm not a photo guru =\, so I'm not as into the soft focus of her face.










Had trouble getting nice focus on these buggers so doesn't look weird, always had 1-2 in semi focus to ruin it though =\

Even though I finally got a DSLR (Olympus 08 E400 for 200$!) haven't been out enough to use it x.x, finding the stock lens that came with it not having enough zoom, but I do alot of low-light shots so the lens I had in mind was this 1000$ semi-pro with a decent f-stop. =( but ouch my poor wallet.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Affinity;12663774*
> It's a .6 second shutter, on a tripod mind you, so anything that wasn't moving is in focus lol. The green tinge is intentional. The photo was shot in RAW and had the proper WB in Lightroom. I was debating between B&W or to just do something out of the ordinary, and went with more green as I rarely get a chance to experiment outside my usual landscape pics. I wanted a certain feel and I felt it was best accomplished this way, it is Times Square after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It definitely looks like lens flare in such a small pic but it is just the lit part of his sweater.
> 
> I do wish there were some things different about the scene but all you can really do is capture the moment. Thanks for the critique.


I actually like the tint to it. IMO, not every photo has to have perfect white balance. You just need to have the good intuition to know when to do so, and IMO it worked. For whatever reason, your photo reminded me a lot of Hong Kong.


----------



## Affinity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;12663926*
> I actually like the tint to it. IMO, not every photo has to have perfect white balance. You just need to have the good intuition to know when to do so, and IMO it worked. For whatever reason, your photo *reminded me a lot of Hong Kong.*


That's funny cause that's exactly what it reminded me of as well!


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia;12663890*
> 8/10, its a nice portrait though I'm not a photo guru =\, so I'm not as into the soft focus of her face.
> 
> Had trouble getting nice focus on these buggers so doesn't look weird, always had 1-2 in semi focus to ruin it though =\ Even though I finally got a DSLR (Olympus 08 E400 for 200$!) haven't been out enough to use it x.x, finding the stock lens that came with it not having enough zoom, but I do alot of low-light shots so the lens I had in mind was this 1000$ semi-pro with a decent f-stop. =( but ouch my poor wallet.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 5/10
> Though it would make a good wallpaper or background, I have a hard time understanding what the subject is or what the photo represents.
> [B]Summer 2003, 3:48PM[/B]
> [IMG alt="leicam3.jpg"]http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/593/leicam3.jpg
> 
> I took this shot at the height of my whole street-photography phase which I am now starting to get back into. I remember it being one of the hottest days we had during that summer and everyone was either sitting down in the shade, or playing in the water fountains.
> 
> It's also on the last roll of film I ran through my Leica M3 before the shutter went kaboom (too expensive to fix).


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia;12663890*
> Even though I finally got a DSLR (Olympus 08 E400 for 200$!) haven't been out enough to use it x.x, finding the stock lens that came with it not having enough zoom, but I do alot of low-light shots so the lens I had in mind was this 1000$ semi-pro with a decent f-stop. =( but ouch my poor wallet.


This is cheaper, and will work well indoors. Then there's also this and this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream Killer;12664662*
> It's also on the last roll of film I ran through my Leica M3 before the shutter went kaboom (too expensive to fix).


I almost teared up a bit reading about that Leica M3...


----------



## HaiiYaa

8/10 I usually don't like pictures with too much going on but this is one of the few exceptions. I like the play between shadows and highlights. The one thing that captures my attention is the "evil" looking kid on the left side


----------



## Full_Tilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaiiYaa;12669257*
> 8/10 I usually don't like pictures with too much going on but this is one of the few exceptions. I like the play between shadows and highlights. The one thing that captures my attention is the "evil" looking kid on the left side


8/10 I love it, I wish there wasnt quite so much noise, but Im assuming you couldnt do a long exposure (looks like you were on a boat?)


----------



## allenottawa

While the photo isn't bad, I don't like the lighting or the feeling of it being so rough. 6/10









^ Took it with a old (>6 years) POS camera.


----------



## HaiiYaa

6/10 Its nothing special other than you took it with a 6year old POS camera


----------



## sub50hz

edit: Previous rating was for alienottowa.


Raffles Wallride by sub50hz, on Flickr


----------



## ace8uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaiiYaa;12674552*
> 6/10 Its nothing special other than you took it with a 6year old POS camera


4/10. To me the picture just looks a little grey and bland, sorry! I like that the bridge leads my eye further into the picture, I just wish there was something more interesting on the other side.









A picture from a shoot I did for a friends Jazz portfolio, I call it, 'Just a man and his instrument'


















Edit: D'oh! Someone beat me to it, but hey, we gave the same rating!









Sub50hz: 7/10 There's a lot of empty space, but you got pretty good focus on the rider, which isn't always easy. I like it.


----------



## Exfiltrate

6/10

Shallow DOF would be nice, colors are kinda meh.

Sorry, my image didn't upload before.










Supposed to look blown out, messing with in camera presets on my D7000. Taken with 85mm 1.4


----------



## iscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exfiltrate;12677077*
> 6/10
> 
> Shallow DOF would be nice, colors are kinda meh.
> 
> Sorry, my image didn't upload before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supposed to look blown out, messing with in camera presets on my D7000. Taken with 85mm 1.4


7 / 10 looks a little over exposed. Face is a bit washed out.

Nice and crisp though. Like the Bokeh The D7K is nice.

Here is one taken with mine


----------



## Exfiltrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iscariot;12677338*
> 7 / 10 looks a little over exposed. Face is a bit washed out.
> 
> Nice and crisp though. Like the Bokeh The D7K is nice.


Yea, testing the "Top Gear" picture control. Not the best for skin tones, but I thought it was interesting.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iscariot;12677338*
> Here is one taken with mine


Forgive me as I'll post something that really doesn't belong in this kind of thread but I really wanted to comment on your photo!

It's almost 'perfect'. Except.... the focus is a bit shy.







You'd have gotten 9 or 10/10 instead of my 7/10 because the focus is off. Excellent shot in all other regards!


----------



## HaiiYaa

7/10 Really hard to rate because its just a simple shot, but you are "selling" the product great. But there should have been more light as it just look a little dull


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaiiYaa;12677632*
> 7/10 Really hard to rate because its just a simple shot, but you are "selling" the product great. But there should have been more light as it just look a little dull


8/10. The scene itself doesn't and never did appeal to me (I like more close up DOF shots) but it looks pretty good generally.


----------



## Cole19

7/10 Good picture, but would've liked a little different perspective.


IMG_2511.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## HaiiYaa

7/10 Not bad but i would have cut more of the right side so her face isnt so centered


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10 I like how it has the difernt levels in the landscape.


----------



## PenultimateFrisbee

8/10 I like the lighting, but I think it could use some fill on the right eye; it's just a little too dark. Other than that I like the comp and b+w.


I'll stick with b+w. I went a bit heavy handed in post (not sure it was the best choice)


----------



## fastsite

8/10 It is a bit to dark for my taste.


----------



## HaiiYaa

8/10 good composition, the airplane stand out great too because of the colour but I dont like that the background is not so straight


----------



## Conspiracy

7/10 a little dark but definitely awesome lines

new shot from tonight liked this one because it is different from the usual lay-ups that i normally get. got some good ones tonight







also did my own PP this time a did some noise reduction isnt perfect but im happy with the result


----------



## canoners

8/10

The lamps above are a bit distracting, the colors are quite dull to me.









Excuse me for the bad quality, it was taken with my Captivate. I was waiting for the seagulls to pass by me, but then the sun blinded my eyes, so I had to estimate everything.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *canoners*


8/10

The lamps above are a bit distracting, the colors are quite dull to me.









Excuse me for the bad quality, it was taken with my Captivate. I was waiting for the seagulls to pass by me, but then the sun blinded my eyes, so I had to estimate everything.


LOL!







 Nice catch with blind eyes, not bad at all for a blind shot!









**disregard this post, next poster please post picture/rate!**


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *canoners*


8/10

The lamps above are a bit distracting, the colors are quite dull to me.









Excuse me for the bad quality, it was taken with my Captivate. I was waiting for the seagulls to pass by me, but then the sun blinded my eyes, so I had to estimate everything.


i like it allot. the birds could be a little more clear but you already mentioned the quality thing... the lens flair is neat too.. ill give it a 9-10


----------



## Shane1244

Kind of a uninteresting landscape, and the sun is bursting/flaring 6/10

I HAD to take this for my mom to send to her friends.. >.> I thought it kinda came out well though, I wish I hadn't cut the bottom of the paw off, but at least I got both the ears in.


----------



## Danylu

7/10 - I think you could have put the dog in better lighting.


DSC_4500-Edit.jpg by Dany a Photographr, on Flickr


----------



## HaiiYaa

10/10 Really beautiful work, both by you and the one who did the swatch


----------



## Jump3r

not bad 8/10 looks like hell is coming


----------



## theCanadian

That's not a photo...


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jump3r;12703035*
> not bad 8/10 looks like hell is coming


Thats a wall paper..... -10/10 for stealing a wallpaper and using it as your own. You should be ashamed


----------



## Full_Tilt

http://blogdeganz.com/artwork/farm-house/#comments

Looks like someone took the wallpaper and used photoshop to make it look like a painting.
Im not sure if Jump3r is this guy "Ganz" or not, but either way it was never his photograph to start with...

Edit:
Ganz is this guy,
http://www.facebook.com/Ganz1983
He lives in Canada, as opposed to "Jump3r" who says he lives in Australia.

Not cool dude.


----------



## youngmoney

rooooofl


----------



## HaiiYaa

3/10 Out of focus, dull colours, bad lightning, distracting and boring background but not that bad composition


----------



## BradleyW

8
very mysterious.


----------



## theCanadian

Indeed. The horizon baffles me. That's water right?


----------



## HaiiYaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian;12706557*
> Indeed. The horizon baffles me. That's water right?


Yes it is with slow shutter


----------



## xHassassin

Very neat, love it.










There's some dots on the bottom right that are a bit distracting, but that's just nitpicking.










Was just taking some shots with my S90 for a sale thread but this turned out really good IMO for a P&S.


----------



## Aden Florian

7/10

The light in the top left corner bugs me...not sure of the word, over exposed?


----------



## newbie1911

6/10. don't like the angle.


----------



## airplaneman

7/10. I would have liked it better if you caught his/her entire face, rather than just half. Cool shot though otherwise. I also would have liked to see the lamp on the ceiling cropped out, but that's just me.

The counterpart to the shot I posted a few pages back.


----------



## BlankThis

7.5/10 WB seems off to me.

Amsterdam


----------



## Conspiracy

8/10 interesting composition and choice of dof

newest basketball shot from last night i think this might be my new favorite


----------



## Full_Tilt

9/10 great shot, great composure, good feeling of movement

Heres an oldie, I think I took this in 2007
Just a spontaneous portrait of my ex, lookin a little sinister, haha


----------



## llama16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Full_Tilt;12717919*
> 9/10 great shot, great composure, good feeling of movement
> 
> Heres an oldie, I think I took this in 2007
> Just a spontaneous portrait of my ex, lookin a little sinister, haha


Very 'spontaneus' indeed.
I like the setting, allthough it seems overexposed to me.









EDIT:
It seems I can't post the pic, seems like I'll have to link it.
http://www.imagebam.com/image/b3807e123549351
I'm new to all this, I hope to learn alot and links to handy courses on the web are very welcome.


----------



## BlankThis

9/10 Very nice llama







I would suggest you get yourself a flickr account and you can directly link images in posts with


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlankThis;12734918*
> 9/10 Very nice llama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest you get yourself a flickr account and you can directly link images in posts with [IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> 8/10 I like it a lot and it's a good idea. However I got some tips; tighter shot/crop to get rid of the top part, the horizon should be strait, use flash (even the pop up) to add catch light to the eyes, and use a lower angle because I feel awkward if the person is looking up from her point of view relative to the picture.
> [B]"This is what you look like!"[/B]
> [IMG alt="dsc55222copy.jpg"]http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/3442/dsc55222copy.jpg
> 
> My sister and niece came over during the weekend. I just got an SB-700 so I couldn't resist turning my niece into a model (children are too easy for portraits).


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlankThis;12734918*
> 9/10 Very nice llama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest you get yourself a flickr account and you can directly link images in posts with


Nice shot. What settings did you shoot at? I would love to do something like it.


----------



## youngmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream Killer;12735574*
> 8/10 I like it a lot and it's a good idea. However I got some tips; tighter shot/crop to get rid of the top part, the horizon should be strait, use flash (even the pop up) to add catch light to the eyes, and use a lower angle because I feel awkward if the person is looking up from her point of view relative to the picture.
> *"This is what you look like!"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister and niece came over during the weekend. I just got an SB-700 so I couldn't resist turning my niece into a model (children are too easy for portraits).


8/10? dunno..


----------



## HaiiYaa

8/10 was going to give it a 7 but the moon just gave it that extra touch


----------



## Conspiracy

10/10 excellent B&W love all the different values in this photo especially in the sky


----------



## Cole19

10/10 Love everything about that image. Looks great!!!


IMG_2731.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## Nemesis158

Brilliant timed exposure there. some parts are a little dark to be seen but overall that is a great pic.

How about this:


----------



## BlankThis

*IGNORE ME AND CONTINUE*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman;12736137*
> Nice shot. What settings did you shoot at? I would love to do something like it.


Thank you







It was my first time attempting to shoot a model.

50mm f/1.8D @ f/4
ISO 200
1/200
WB: Cloudy
Nothing done it post.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlankThis;12744655*
> *IGNORE ME AND CONTINUE*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was my first time attempting to shoot a model.
> 
> 50mm f/1.8D @ f/4
> ISO 200
> 1/200
> WB: Cloudy
> Nothing done it post.


Thanks =D.


----------



## youngmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;12743747*
> Brilliant timed exposure there. some parts are a little dark to be seen but overall that is a great pic.
> 
> How about this:


7/10 Nice colors, Would be better without the curtain in the back, not much interesting though.


----------



## theCanadian

I have to admit, I don't like it. I think the focus should be on the drop, or at least include it. It also seems kinda underexposed. 4/10

Just messing around with a friend. I was more focused on the pool game than getting a good photo...:


----------



## sub50hz

5/10 -- I want to like it, but it feels very unbalanced, and my eye is drawn towards the guy breaking even though he's suffering from some motion blur. I like what you're going for, though.


Don't trust the children. by sub50hz, on Flickr


----------



## Bob Santana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Full_Tilt;12717919*
> 9/10 great shot, great composure, good feeling of movement
> 
> Heres an oldie, I think I took this in 2007
> Just a spontaneous portrait of my ex, lookin a little sinister, haha


Lolwut. That's Tabbi right?
I might know you IRL.
(unless I'm wrong but I don't think I am).


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz;12748673*
> 5/10 -- I want to like it, but it feels very unbalanced, and my eye is drawn towards the guy breaking even though he's suffering from some motion blur. I like what you're going for, though.


The focus is on the balls. He's not experiencing any motion blur. The line of the ball and cue *should* draw your eye to the breaker. But your eye should start on the balls.

That was the concept anyway. But the light was bad. Curtains on the windows and some flashes would have been nice. I also probably should have brought my shooting level down a foot or so.

I feel like I'm the only one who ever discusses concept vs. print and my errors...


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian;12749688*
> I feel like I'm the only one who ever discusses concept vs. print and my errors...


It's all subjective!


----------



## Rian

No expert whatsoever, Just take pictures of stuff I like when Im out.

Taken with phone =']


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rian;12751493*
> No expert whatsoever, Just take pictures of stuff I like when Im out.
> 
> Taken with phone =']


I actually like what you tried to do here. Granted, you (per your own admission) just tried to take a picture. That being said...

I give this a 6/10. Composition needs a little work -- too much dark space at the bottom. If this were cropped out at the bottom edge of the ring of light from the sun (or maybe even just slightly below it) the composition would be pretty much ideal. Other than that though, not bad at all.









I was taking pics of my 17-85 in an attempt to part it towards a 60D (though I essentially backed out since my buyer for my grip/batteries/50mm backed out







) and caught this simple random, yet kinda cool image. I didn't do any real post work since I wanted to get a SOOC shot of the lens, so here it is (converted from Raw) in its unmodified glory newbness..










I am getting better w/ my YN460 though


----------



## sub50hz

Yeesh, that makes twice in a row that I've posted images that have been ignored. Not sure why people can't follow the thread format. :\


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz;12753009*
> Yeesh, that makes twice in a row that I've posted images that have been ignored. Not sure why people can't follow the thread format. :\


tends to happen a lot


----------



## JoshuaaT

MistaBernie, try to get more of the lens in focus as well. 6.5/10

I have a similar picture to yours. Taken with a 350D.


----------



## canoners

7/10 composition is a bit off, makes the picture weird to me.









Taken with my Captivate too, sorry for the quality again.


----------



## theCanadian

Quality if fine man! Good snap. The tower feels a little tilty and I might crop out the bottom couple pixels, just to get rid of the shadow. Depends. I know the goose is there. 9/10


----------



## BlankThis

Nice work panning 8/10


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlankThis;12759023*
> Nice work panning 8/10


9/10 although I'm a noob at photography and don't really get the whole point of the photo but I like how you were able to get whatever is on the other side through the lens

anyways, here's a photo I took while messing around with my new camera, I quite liked it








what yous think?


----------



## KenjiS

I'm going to sound REALLY harsh but....theres nothing that grabs me in the image..4/10 for effort...









What happens when you have downtime while building your new rig, some foam, and well..Boredom? This


----------



## HaiiYaa

5/10 Nothings special, but atleast its technically good shot


----------



## Full_Tilt

10/10
Great classic panoramic, love to composition, love the setting, love the light, love the range

Last time I played around with panoramic images was in highschool, I was going for a more contemporary, graphic look though, not the classical seamless image.


----------



## SpykeZ

That's actually pretty cool, 8/10


----------



## Danylu

The extra clip and the round next to the barrel detract from the photo IMO. 7/10


DSC_5458-Edit Merged.jpg by Dany a Photographr, on Flickr


----------



## HaiiYaa

8/10 I usually find moon shots too boring because many of them look almost the same , in this the moon has a certain glow to it which I like


----------



## SpykeZ

So I got the same reaction from multiple on the magazine being in the picture, here it is in the shot I took before putting it in.


----------



## youngmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaiiYaa;12788546*
> 8/10 I usually find moon shots too boring because many of them look almost the same , in this the moon has a certain glow to it which I like


Beautiful 10/10 I love the colors
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ;12792522*
> So I got the same reaction from multiple on the magazine being in the picture, here it is in the shot I took before putting it in.


try not to skip pictures 8/10








EDIT:I think the clip added more to the picture, but thats just me.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ;12792522*
> So I got the same reaction from multiple on the magazine being in the picture, here it is in the shot I took before putting it in.


the magazine looks better. just move it back a little bit and get rid of the round next to the muzzle. also, try and find a way to prop the gun up without the pen being in the picture. and you might want to try the magazine fully loaded because it looks like there is only one round in it from what i can tell, and the little bit of brass showing through the clip may look nice. sorry if my advise will make the picture look worse. i know nothing about photography, but i love fire arms


----------



## youngmoney

^^ pictures been rated 3 times already.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youngmoney;12793518*
> ^^ pictures been rated 3 times already.


Unfortunately, half the posters in this thread don't read the title.


----------



## Cole19

IMG_2916.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

8/10. Having the subject offset would have been better if there was something to view to the side of him.


----------



## theCanadian

Or since he's leaning.

6/10 Those lights are really distracting.


----------



## SilverPotato

8/10 I'm a sucker for sunbeams, but i feel the silhouetted trees detract from the clouds, and the water isn't helping either. Still, sunbeams @[email protected]

I took this picture for head-fi, but I thought it looked nice, just want to see y'all think.


----------



## robchaos

7/10 not very sharp.

I know moon shots are boring, but here is a shot of 3/19/11 Super Perigee moon. Closest it has been in 20 years.


----------



## Infinitegrim

7/10

-Not much detail
-Seems grainy
- But depending on your focal length its hard to get any detail

Please ignore the water mark, I'm too cheap to buy the program right now!

Hopefully you guys like this picture better then the one I took in the snow! Plus I got a new mount for my aimpoint!


----------



## Sean Webster

5/10 it is just plain and boring for me. Try putting it at an angle and adjust the lighting rather than in the harsh bright sunlight. Also a better backing than dirt would be nice, sand or a gun case. I need to see what I can do with my AK's and 1911's... Also i see your shadow in the bottom right.

Here is pic of the moon when it was orange the other night. One of the only in focus shots I got and its still not as detailed as I want it. I would kill for some better lenses lol


----------



## theCanadian

Why couldn't you focus?


----------



## jadawgis732

Oh, WOW. I've been trying to get moon shots like that for a while. What's the secret- remote shutter and a sturdy tripod??

I have a 55-200 that will be getting used for that purpose next weekend and I'll be thrilled if I can get anywhere near that result. 10/10



Shot with droid incredible.

//img819.imageshack.us/i/imag0044custom.jpg(pleasedon'tmindthis)//img819.imageshack.us/img819/8012/imag0044custom.jpg

Don't mind these either...(any way to comment out? I just want to save the locations for future reference when I post again in this thread)
//img859.imageshack.us/i/dsc03011eecustom.jpg/][img859.imageshack.us/img859/6394/dsc03011eecustom.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
//img852.imageshack.us/i/dsc02911ecustom.jpg/]//img852.imageshack.us/img852/9669/dsc02911ecustom.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
img219.imageshack.us/i/dsc03016ecustom.jpg/]mg219.imageshack.us/img219/8519/dsc03016ecustom.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## theCanadian

Use spot metering, a tripod, and ISO 100. Wait for the moon to be high in the sky for more white colors, low in the sky for yellows and reds. Shoot at f/8. Focus to infinity. Daylight white balance will work. Avoid street lamps and such.

It's as easy as that.

7/10. Too much sky. But impressive for a phone.

Want to redo this one since I just realized tinypic butchered it.


----------



## Infinitegrim

9/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SeanWebster*


5/10 it is just plain and boring for me. Try putting it at an angle and adjust the lighting rather than in the harsh bright sunlight. Also a better backing than dirt would be nice, sand or a gun case. I need to see what I can do with my AK's and 1911's... Also i see your shadow in the bottom right.
Here is pic of the moon when it was orange the other night. One of the only in focus shots I got and its still not as detailed as I want it. I would kill for some better lenses lol











You're right, I uploaded the wrong one! As for background, to me gun cases are boring, and when it comes to PA the only thing you will find is grass, dirt, and a crap load of trees!

Here is another one but I think the shadows around the gun are a littel dark..


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10 That one is way more pleasing on the eyes. A remote flash would get rid of most of the shadow.

Here is a pic of a boardwalk trail I took today


----------



## Infinitegrim

I like it! I would prefer the area in focus be a little closer but thats just me. 9/10

Its been raining for two days now, and now its going to snow tomorrow so I cant take any new pcitures, but I thought maybe a crop would make it look better.








[/


----------



## Frankie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim;12830547*
> I like it! I would prefer the area in focus be a little closer but thats just me. 9/10
> 
> Its been raining for two days now, and now its going to snow tomorrow so I cant take any new pcitures, but I thought maybe a crop would make it look better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/


6/10 Its not bad could do if it was taken at an angle, looks kinda rendered though


----------



## Full_Tilt

5/10
Not much to be seen, just looks liek you were goofing off in your kitchen.
Also, Im strongly against partially desaturating images, its very cliche. To me they look like those old hand colored sepia tone images from before color photography.


----------



## Frankie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Full_Tilt;12834736*
> 5/10
> Not much to be seen, just looks liek you were goofing off in your kitchen.
> Also, Im strongly against partially desaturating images, its very cliche. To me they look like those old hand colored sepia tone images from before color photography.


Hmm well I dont know any kitchen to have carpet and I wouldnt call it "goofing off" I was just taking test images with a new lens and thought that one looked nice so I edited it a little, without B&W then there wouldnt be colour would there? lol. As for the picture you posted I give 5/10 the sky looks slightly off colour (desaturated as you said about my picture), did you edit it or is it the standard picture? also what camera are you using?


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankie;12835065*
> Hmm well I dont know any kitchen to have carpet and I wouldnt call it "goofing off" I was just taking test images with a new lens and thought that one looked nice so I edited it a little, without B&W then there wouldnt be colour would there? lol. As for the picture you posted I give 5/10 the sky looks slightly off colour (desaturated as you said about my picture), did you edit it or is it the standard picture? also what camera are you using?


2/10. The background is very busy and the selective coloring bit is too gimmicky, especially when superimposed. Additionally, your autofocus missed, and got the label under the cap rather than the text on said cap in your previous shot.

P.S. My kitchen was carpeted when I moved in.










IMG_1093 by sub50hz, on Flickr


----------



## theCanadian

Don't fight kids.

A high 7.

I really want the top left to top mid section of the dune to be more prevalent in the frame. I feel like there's a lot of detail over there. Maybe this is one of those photos which looks best on a massive print. Nice coloration, but I don't like the line of the subject.


----------



## __Pat__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian;12838198*
> Don't fight kids.
> 
> A high 7.
> 
> I really want the top left to top mid section of the dune to be more prevalent in the frame. I feel like there's a lot of detail over there. Maybe this is one of those photos which looks best on a massive print. Nice coloration, but I don't like the line of the subject.


A solid 8! Nice moment capture. Very clean picture (I wouldn't know though I'm a noob at that)










My old PC collecting dust. Figured sepia would be a fitting color tone.

Taken with my cellphone camera. I know there's too much noise because it sucks, so have mercy rating it


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Don't fight kids.


Huh?

Quote:



I really want the top left to top mid section of the dune to be more prevalent in the frame. I feel like there's a lot of detail over there. Maybe this is one of those photos which looks best on a massive print. Nice coloration, but I don't like the line of the subject.


Unfortunately, what's left of the frame would spoil the flow of the lanscape if I included it. Don't believe me?










IMG_0822 by sub50hz, on Flickr

Welcome to Indiana -- where travel destinations and BP refineries/nuclear power plants are one in the same.

edit: This photo isn't here to be rated, but rather to illustrate that sometimes what lies just outside of the frame isn't _always_ what you want to see more of.


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz;12841638*
> Huh?
> 
> Unfortunately, what's left of the frame would spoil the flow of the lanscape if I included it. Don't believe me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0822 by sub50hz, on Flickr
> 
> Welcome to Indiana -- where travel destinations and BP refineries/nuclear power plants are one in the same.
> 
> *edit: This photo isn't here to be rated, but rather to illustrate that sometimes what lies just outside of the frame isn't always what you want to see more of*.


I still like it anyway!


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz;12841638*
> Huh?


The ratings were getting progressively lower. It looked like it had disintegrated into a pissing match. 2/10 is abnormally low for OCN.


----------



## Full_Tilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankie;12835065*
> Hmm well I dont know any kitchen to have carpet and I wouldnt call it "goofing off" I was just taking test images with a new lens and thought that one looked nice so I edited it a little, without B&W then there wouldnt be colour would there? lol. As for the picture you posted I give 5/10 the sky looks slightly off colour (desaturated as you said about my picture), did you edit it or is it the standard picture? also what camera are you using?


Its straight from the camera (Canon Rebel XT), It was taken about 4-5 years ago so I dont remember what lens I was using.
I agree its lacking in highlights, but I leave it unedited because thats literally what it looked like in person, so Id rather leave it a "straight" photograph.

But yah, it is pretty boring, Ive never really liked it that much but I have sold quite a few prints of it.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian;12844388*
> The ratings were getting progressively lower. It looked like it had disintegrated into a pissing match. 2/10 is abnormally low for OCN.


Well, unfortunately, ratings don't go from 5 to 10 -- it's not that I'm being a prick, I just don't think there's anything worth looking at. Come to think of it, I don't think I've ever rated one of that user's photos previously, although I do remember *you* grilling me for rating one of your photos lower than you thought it was worth.

I don't think it's proper to rate someone above a 5 (which, by definition, should be a remarkably average photo) it it's not very good. Consider, also, that's it's only _my_ opinion and you're very welcome to give someone charity points to make them feel better if you'd like. Photographers benefit greatly from critique, and rejecting it (good or bad) is usually just ignorant. If you don't like a photo, say so -- but explain how it could be better, or offer some technical advice (ala my comment on the missed focus in his bottle shot).

Chill, bro.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz;12845184*
> Well, unfortunately, ratings don't go from 5 to 10 -- it's not that I'm being a prick, I just don't think there's anything worth looking at. Come to think of it, I don't think I've ever rated one of that user's photos previously, although I do remember *you* grilling me for rating one of your photos lower than you thought it was worth.
> 
> I don't think it's proper to rate someone above a 5 (which, by definition, should be a remarkably average photo) it it's not very good. Consider, also, that's it's only _my_ opinion and you're very welcome to give someone charity points to make them feel better if you'd like. Photographers benefit greatly from critique, and rejecting it (good or bad) is usually just ignorant. If you don't like a photo, say so -- but explain how it could be better, or offer some technical advice (ala my comment on the missed focus in his bottle shot).
> 
> Chill, bro.


Whatever. This thread is a joke anyway...


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *__Pat__;12839661*
> A solid 8! Nice moment capture. Very clean picture (I wouldn't know though I'm a noob at that)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old PC collecting dust. Figured sepia would be a fitting color tone.
> 
> Taken with my cellphone camera. I know there's too much noise because it sucks, so have mercy rating it


something not good/10 overexposed on the top part of the monitor, doesnt really follow any common rules, lack of subject, etc.

ps. if you really want a number, ill add it.....










cheer up guys....heres some fries. enjoy.


----------



## sub50hz

Does that say... grilled eggplant mayo? And is that a bottle of Cholula? I'm hungry.









edit for spRICE:

Great pic of those fries bro, 999/1000.


----------



## mz-n10

yes indeed it does.

incase you cared, the sauce on the table are: beacon mayo, white truffle ranch, kalamata ketchup and something like a artichoke lemon aioli.


----------



## sub50hz

Classy. 3 Floyds Brewery (if you're a beer man you already know the lore of this place) has a fry cone like that. Super gourmet food, great beer, and only 25 minutes away from me. I wish I lived there, but I'd probably be dead in a week.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz;12753009*
> Yeesh, that makes twice in a row that I've posted images that have been ignored. Not sure why people can't follow the thread format. :\


Then, right after a photo was posted:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz;12847587*
> Does that say... grilled eggplant mayo? And is that a bottle of Cholula? I'm hungry.


Just sayin...


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spRICE;12848457*
> Then, right after a photo was posted:
> 
> Just sayin...


So... I go 10 pages back and find you've not posted an image in any of them... so what's your agenda here, guy? I was referring to the multiple quotes of the same photo _over and over_.

Just for you, I'll go back and rate the picture of those fries, and if you give me your email address, I'll provide you a link to some binoculars to enhance your stalking habits. Get off my balls.


----------



## Goobers

..
..Invisible sunrise by Steve Tyson, on Flickr

sunset


----------



## HaiiYaa

9/10 It looks kinda unreal like the sea foreground is moving towards the horison? Is it long exposure?

Here's a different kind of sunset


----------



## Nemesis158

Love the effect on that. i'd Give it 7/10 as it would have looked cooler with round water drops









heres a pic i took during the perigee moon:


----------



## gotasavage2

Looks decent 7/10, i like the lighting on the tree.


----------



## Goobers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotasavage2*


Looks decent 7/10, i like the lighting on the tree.


don't know what to say, is it a leaf...? was it taken with on film.


STOP !!! Froggy time... by Steve Tyson, on Flickr

I took alot of photos of a frog i named Trevor who jumped out of my wheelie bin the other day, not the best lit shot, but the best pose by far.


----------



## youngmoney

^^ dope 9/10
might of been better if more of the frog was in focus.








I dont expect much lol.


----------



## michintom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *youngmoney*


^^ dope 9/10
might of been better if more of the frog was in focus.








I dont expect much lol.


8/10
Great idea but the curtain in the back is distracting for me.

DSC_0170 by imxkal, on Flickr


----------



## TARRCO

Got my new camera whooooo!

Expect many more photo's, this was taken with my old camera ( Nikon S-8000)

What you's think?

Alright, here's my story









I got a Sub-DSLR off the forums ages ago, it was about 5 years old, loved it, reaally got into photography, thing is, the camera felt extremely outdated and wanted to try something new, I went out to Office Works and bought a Nikon S8000 for $198, yes, it's a little compact flash, I got sick of it very easy, hated the concept of a little point & shoot camera.

So.. I went to Teds and this is what happened

(photo's taken with S8000...)


















































































Got a awesome deal on all this, Sony A33 (dual len's kit) & 8GB Class 10 SD card with a UV lens and nice camera bag for $1029 :thumbup:

Thing is, the battery was flat :upset: so I'm waiting for it to charge, I will post up some sample pictures once it's charged!

Cheers!


----------



## gotasavage2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goobers;12861935*
> don't know what to say, is it a leaf...? was it taken with on film.


Yup its a leaf, and was taken with my 3yr old 8mp point and shoot with a diy macro lens.


----------



## Cole19

IMG_3074.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## kga92

I would had placed the flower differently in the picture but looks good either way







8/10 perhaps?


----------



## Cole19

7/10.


IMG_3113.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## HaiiYaa

7/10 The composition is not great but still very interesting


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 Cools it looks like stars on the ends

I finally figured out how to share with flickr!!! lol


IMG_2804.JPG by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## Raffledoocious

7/10


----------



## robchaos

10/10 simple and moving


----------



## Sean Webster

5/10...blob of pink lol


IMG_3011.JPG by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

Lol my wifey liked all the pink. I can see what you're saying though. 6/10 for yours, aside from the ocean, I'm not quite sure what the focus is.


----------



## kora04

3/10

Budget cuts much?


----------



## robchaos

I don't understand that critique.


----------



## kora04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos;12891893*
> I don't understand that critique.


Because of budget cuts, they're using horses instead of cars.

budget cuts...horse is cheaper...get it?


----------



## robchaos

Lol oh ok I thought you ment something about my photo


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kora04*


Because of budget cuts, they're using horses instead of cars.

budget cuts...horse is cheaper...get it?


you would think so... but not at all >.< in Boston they use horses at large gatherings because they are easier than cars and have more of a presence than bikes

and no picture to rate but ill give it a 5-10... its composition is ok but boring and not very sharp


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10 I like the wet pedals, sharpness and color. I think it would be better at a different angle though.

For mine i'm thinkin magazine cover maybe? lol


IMG_3084.JPG by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## Full_Tilt

5/10
Lighting = Hella harsh
Composition = no
Vignette = Cheesey

Took this at the Tate modern in London several years ago. Its a scan of a print and I think it lost a little contrast and it picked up some dust...


----------



## Sean Webster

2/10 no subject just an open plain space, not my style, good quality scan though

For my previous picture...
Lighting = Ment to be harsh for contrast
Composition = Car at aggressive angle for perspective
Vignette = I agree...my friend wanted it added...it was for him

This was on Sunday morning, I finally woke up early enough to get the sun rise after 2 tries haa


----------



## FilluX

8/10 - Nice colors and DOF

My first attempt at a HDR


----------



## k1msta

Hi. this was taken with 7d w/ 70-200 II on one my hikes few months back


----------



## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k1msta*


Hi. this was taken with 7d w/ 70-200 II on one my hikes few months back


6/10
Color seems forced..
Bokeh is pretty good...
Bee kinda gets lost in the flower

From a shoot i did last year


----------



## FilluX

Awesome shot, nice m3! 8/10

Since mine got skipped so I'll try again... My first HDR


----------



## Full_Tilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanWebster;12905275*
> 2/10 no subject just an open plain space ewww, good quality scan though
> 
> For my previous picture...
> Lighting = Ment to be harsh for contrast
> Composition = Car at aggressive angle for perspective
> Vignette = I agree...my friend wanted it added...it was for him


Lol seriously?
Im sorry that I gave your photo a 5 but thats what it deserves, It had horrible lighting, and horrible composition. If youre so immature that you have to rate mine a 2 because youre butthurt, maybe you shouldnt ask for a critique.

P.S. I admit its not a stunning photo, but Ive sold a few prints of that photograph to local professional artist and photographers, so its obviously not a POS like youre implying.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Full_Tilt;12918443*
> Lol seriously?
> Im sorry that I gave your photo a 5 but thats what it deserves, It had horrible lighting, and horrible composition. If youre so immature that you have to rate mine a 2 because youre butthurt, maybe you shouldnt ask for a critique.
> 
> P.S. I admit its not a stunning photo, but Ive sold a few prints of that photograph to local professional artist and photographers, so its obviously not a POS like youre implying.


Calm down you don't need to act immature yourself by saying I'm "butthurt" and don't be sorry for your opinion, everyone is entiltled to have their own. I didn't care for a critique, but since you did one you should be more helpful and tell someone how they could improve their photos and explain some good tips and I really did think that photo of your was rather boring and plain to be honest, and I never implied that it was a POS and I sholdn't have wrote ewww though...anyways thats it, lets end this. We shall not flame and troll!


----------



## Dirtyworks

7.5/10
its a real nice shot. It seems whatever program you used to scale it down wasn't that great, though. Is that a shot from Finland?








Believe it or not, this is from a cell phone.


----------



## Cole19

5/10. Something about the scaling seems off and the colours are dull.


IMG_2574.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## theCanadian

8/10. Good.


----------



## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian;12920787*
> 8/10. Good.


sorry m8 looks like a snapshot from a hill.....

3/10
Trees are very distracting as well


----------



## mahtareika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian;12920787*
> 8/10. Good.


8/10 Doesn't "pop", but, it's a great photo.


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahtareika;12924766*
> 8/10 Doesn't "pop", but, it's a great photo.


As-soon as I looked at it I was confused on what to focus on, seems although it was meant to be the headphones but the amps were still pretty focused, distracting but yeah, I'm still a noob at photography









*7/10*










Comments welcome









Was taken with my Sony A33


----------



## Cole19

6/10 Composition is off, don't forget Rof3rds. =)


IMG_2972.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## spRICE

7/10, even if the subject is a little odd







I really like how crisp you were able to make the hair and I think that the white balance is great. I think that it's a bit odd how you caught the hair while moving without any blur while the hand behind her is blurry







Just another puzzle I guess.

On another note, some people need to remember that this is the "Rate the photo above you thread", not the "Tell the person in front of you how great their photo looks thread".
Everybody has their opinion and they are each entitled to it.


----------



## Cole19

That photo was taken with my dream lens, at a studio shoot. She's just one of my photographer friends who likes to play with her epic facehair beard.

Edit: 70-200 2.8L IS MK2


IMG_1217.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahtareika;12924766*
> 8/10 Doesn't "pop", but, it's a great photo.
> 
> http://theleo.smugmug.com/Other/Headphones/DSC4259/1233479089_f3MUS-X3.jpg


My suggestion for this photo is to bring the camera almost level with the headphones and throw the amps further out of focus.


----------



## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cole19;12930021*
> That photo was taken with my dream lens, at a studio shoot. She's just one of my photographer friends who likes to play with her epic facehair beard.
> 
> Edit: 70-200 2.8L IS MK2
> 
> 
> IMG_1217.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


mmmmm well its a candid shot soooo I say *9/10* for capturing the smile. nothing feels forced and i smile right along with the people in the photograph.










*18-105 kit lens....D90....1/2 f5<*[/B]

* i think it was, its been a while*


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ctrl+Alt+Del;12936901*
> mmmmm well its a candid shot soooo I say *9/10* for capturing the smile. nothing feels forced and i smile right along with the people in the photograph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *18-105 kit lens....D90....1/2 f5<*[/B]
> 
> *i think it was, its been a while*


*
8/10.

Great feel to the photo, good use of the color red. The only issues I have is the horizon seems to be tilted to the left and I'd crop the left in a bit to the wall of the cafe since theres some sort of stick poking out that's bugging me.









Yea, we all had a race down Union Square.*


----------



## TwiggLe

7/10 Would be higher bit I dislike NY!








Env Touch! Fear my Photo Taking skills! Lake across from my mouse...

Why are we getting a snow storm a couple days before April 1st?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ctrl+Alt+Del;12936901*
> *18-105 kit lens....D90....1/2 f5<*[/B]
> 
> *i think it was, its been a while*


*
Nope, 1/3 f/11 18mm ISO200.*


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe;12937322*
> 7/10 Would be higher bit I dislike NY!


It's Union Square in SF


----------



## TwiggLe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;12938001*
> It's Union Square in SF


Meh, wondered why it looked alittle clean... Isn't there a union square in NewYork too?

Edit: And in that case I give it an 8.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe;12938056*
> Meh, wondered why it looked alittle clean... Isn't there a union square in NewYork too?
> 
> Edit: And in that case I give it an 8.


There is, it just slipped my mind since I'm a Cali guy and when someone says "Union Square", I think of the one in SF.


----------



## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian;12937901*
> Nope, 1/3 f/11 18mm ISO200.


LOL i suppose i should have pulled the exif data as well thx


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe;12937322*
> 7/10 Would be higher bit I dislike NY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Env Touch! Fear my Photo Taking skills! Lake across from my mouse...
> 
> Why are we getting a snow storm a couple days before April 1st?


4/10? Sorry, there's not really much to draw attention to the photo







The snow on the glass is distracting as well.

I would aim the camera higher to frame out the road and start the bottom frame from the snow line as well.


----------



## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;12939116*
> 4/10? Sorry, there's not really much to draw attention to the photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snow on the glass is distracting as well.
> 
> I would aim the camera higher to frame out the road and start the bottom frame from the snow line as well.


nice example of vanishing point.....7/10 could have been shot lower though giving the viewer a more intimate sense of location.


----------



## Tw34k

I hardly know enough about photography to be judging anyones shots other than "it looks nice" lol, so I'll skip that part.

This is a pic I shot last year with a old cybershot point n shoot, freehand while standing on a slippery rock and no post processing.










Since then I have been perusing further education on the rules of photography and hope I might have some pics I consider worthy of critique soon.


----------



## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tw34k;12939551*
> I hardly know enough about photography to be judging anyones shots other than "it looks nice" lol, so I'll skip that part.
> 
> This is a pic I shot last year with a old cybershot point n shoot, no post processing.


Go back to where you shot this and setup for a longer exposure...during daylight i use either a ND filter, Circular Polarizer, or -x EV to compensate for the additional light


----------



## Tw34k

One day I might be able to do so, this was taken during a road trip when we pulled over to walk the dogs to do their thing.

What sort of exposure time would you recommend with flowing water such as this?


----------



## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tw34k*
> Since then I have been perusing further education on the rules of photography and hope I might have some pics I consider worthy of critique soon.


You should participate in my OCN camera club: Photo assignments


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tw34k;12939644*
> One day I might be able to do so, this was taken during a road trip when we pulled over to walk the dogs to do their thing.
> 
> What sort of exposure time would you recommend with flowing water such as this?


I'd go with a one second exposure and adjust aperture accordingly.


----------



## Tw34k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ctrl+Alt+Del;12939666*
> You should participate in my OCN camera club: Photo assignments


My equipment is rather limited, Panasonic DMC-FZ100 with no extra lenses or filters to work with. I doubt I'll ever be anything near considered a photographer but I just want to take nice educated pictures.


----------



## Full_Tilt

Yah a Neutral density filter would have helped dramatically.
As for the exposure time, you couldnt go too long, in fact it would create a nice effect with the running water. Just go as long as needed with the filters, a good aperture, and a low ISO.


----------



## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Full_Tilt;12939760*
> Yah a Neutral density filter would have helped dramatically.
> As for the exposure time, you couldnt go too long, in fact it would create a nice effect with the running water. Just go as long as needed with the filters, a good aperture, and a low ISO.


Here is an example of what he is talking about, i shot this as a request by the GM reps at the Houston Auto Show


----------



## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tw34k;12939748*
> My equipment is rather limited, Panasonic DMC-FZ100 with no extra lenses or filters to work with. I doubt I'll ever be anything near considered a photographer but I just want to take nice educated pictures.


you would be surprised of what i could do with a compact or P&S...dont limit your self just because you own a "sub-pro" camera. Its the Photographer not the camera....well its more like 80-20 the photographer


----------



## Full_Tilt

Lets get back on track


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ctrl+Alt+Del;12939857*
> you would be surprised of what i could do with a compact or P&S...dont limit your self just because you own a "sub-pro" camera. Its the Photographer not the camera....well its more like 80-20 the photographer


^What he said. I've seen horrible photos from people who own DSLRs (and a few who use 5Ds and one guy who shot a D3), and I've seen great photos from point and shoots. Equipment helps, but the photographer's skill matters much more.


----------



## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Full_Tilt;12939916*
> Lets get back on track


9/10 WOOOOOO!!! nice...would have been a 10 if it were not for the out of focus area at the bottom


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ctrl+Alt+Del*


9/10 WOOOOOO!!! nice...would have been a 10 if it were not for the out of focus area at the bottom











10/10. "Sexy" is the only word that comes to mind.










Quick edit, too lazy to do a real flickr upload.


----------



## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;12940035*
> 10/10. "Sexy" is the only word that comes to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick edit, too lazy to do a real flickr upload.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;12936985*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, we all had a race down Union Square.


Really?! two.....









10/10 for effort and commitment to piggyback rides


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ctrl+Alt+Del;12940205*
> Really?! two.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/10 for effort and commitment to piggyback rides


You can't have a race with only one team


----------



## trekman

7/10 nice and bright


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trekman*











7/10 nice and bright


Don't really like the composition but nice shot!









7/10


----------



## Eek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TARRCO*


Don't really like the composition but nice shot!









7/10











Lack of contrast. Soft image with non-defined focus. Distracting background (dark horizontal lines running across the frame).

2/10


----------



## jacobthellamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eek*


Lack of contrast. Soft image with non-defined focus. Distracting background (dark horizontal lines running across the frame).

2/10











9/10 - nice shot

Here is an old one of mine


----------



## Conspiracy

sorry for breaking the flow :| but that is an awesome shot jacobthellamer


----------



## jacobthellamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy;12945474*
> sorry for breaking the flow :| but that is an awesome shot jacobthellamer


Cheers


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10 ^ I like it but i think you should crop the top off a little.

Since one of the main aspects of photography is composition...

IMG_3899.JPG by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## BlankThis

Guys you don't need to quote the picture









6/10 Focus seems a little soft. There are a few spots that are over-exposed to me. Also I find the bokeh distracting.


----------



## wheeltowheel

9/10-- Love the colors. There is a little building distortion, as to be expected from a normal lens.


----------



## Imrac

jacobthellamer, you got a high rez you could send me? I would love to have that as my BG


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imrac;12954431*
> jacobthellamer, you got a high rez you could send me? I would love to have that as my BG


same here


----------



## jacobthellamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imrac;12954431*
> jacobthellamer, you got a high rez you could send me? I would love to have that as my BG


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;12954694*
> same here


Just pulled this from the RAW. Let me know if you want the sky black and white like the other one.


----------



## jacobthellamer

8/10








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wheeltowheel;12952698*
> 9/10-- Love the colors. There is a little building distortion, as to be expected from a normal lens.


Looking into lake matherson


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer;12955719*
> Just pulled this from the RAW. Let me know if you want the sky black and white like the other one.


i like it better with the regular sky... all the colors make it look cooler in my opinion


----------



## Imrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer;12955719*
> Just pulled this from the RAW. Let me know if you want the sky black and white like the other one.


Looks great, diggin the new background! =)


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;12964801*
> i like it better with the regular sky... all the colors make it look cooler in my opinion


i just did a side by side, and the black sky goes better with my theme... is there any chance you could put a high res of that up also?


----------



## jacobthellamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


i just did a side by side, and the black sky goes better with my theme... is there any chance you could put a high res of that up also?


Like this?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer*


Like this?


exactly







tyvm


----------



## michintom

DSC_2408 by imxkal, on Flickr


----------



## Cole19

7/10 Not sure on the subject/ composition. Love the colours though.

IMG_3239.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## jach11

9/10 I dont know something just makes me think its a bit scary.
Here we go! Dont be to ruff. Im shooting with a 5 year old camera.


----------



## Shane1244

That camera is 7 years old. xD


----------



## jach11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


That camera is 7 years old. xD


Yea its an old geezer. Samsung Digimax A6. I have to buy a new one. Any suggestions? I wanted to go SLR but i dont want to spend more than $600 for a body and lens...


----------



## Shane1244

Canon T3.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jach11*


Yea its an old geezer. Samsung Digimax A6. I have to buy a new one. Any suggestions? I wanted to go SLR but i dont want to spend more than $600 for a body and lens...


Nikon D3100, Canon T3, Canon T2i.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jach11*


http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/5086/sta60720.jpg[IMG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
The composition could be better and the reflection on the window is a little distracting - 6/10

Also, try to keep this discussions down, this thread is for rating photos.

Road race this past weekend.
[IMG alt=""]http://ericollis.com/var/albums/Sports/Marian-Crit-2011/DSC_0360.jpg


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


*Nikon D3100,* Canon T3, Canon T2i.


that one..

i have a 3000 and LOVE it. spent another 500 on 2 more lenses (sigma 70-300mm and a 35mm Prime) and couldn't be happier with it


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


The composition could be better and the reflection on the window is a little distracting - 6/10

Also, try to keep this discussions down, this thread is for rating photos.

Road race this past weekend.










8/10 would have loved to see some panning or even a slower shutter speed to see some motion in the wheels. right now it looks like the bikes are frozen and are about to fall over.










decided to play with a shot i got from seattle.


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mz-n10*


8/10 would have loved to see some panning or even a slower shutter speed to see some motion in the wheels. right now it looks like the bikes are frozen and are about to fall over.










decided to play with a shot i got from seattle.


9/10 Love the city setting, and like how the center is highlighted. The only problem is the DOF is overall a little sloppy.


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive*


9/10 Love the city setting, and like how the center is highlighted. The only problem is the DOF is overall a little sloppy.


the DOF is posted just incase you didnt realize.....


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive*


9/10 Love the city setting, and like how the center is highlighted. The only problem is the DOF is overall a little sloppy.











7/10. It has potential, but the dead needle cutting across the center is kind of killing the composition for me.


115_sm by Shea Spina, on Flickr


----------



## KingFrizzy

6/10. Your HDR is Haloing pretty bad.. Too little light smoothing and its over saturated. Composition is ok though. People tend to way over-bake HDR images.

These images are a part of a much larger series for my film class. Currently not explaining the meaning and its up to interpretation until the show.


----------



## KingFrizzy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive*


9/10 Love the city setting, and like how the center is highlighted. The only problem is the DOF is overall a little sloppy.


 DOF isn't sloppy he used and or recreated the effect of a tilt shift lens.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


7/10. It has potential, but the dead needle cutting across the center is kind of killing the composition for me.


115_sm by Shea Spina, on Flickr


This looks surreal... 10/10


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingFrizzy;13035819*
> DOF isn't sloppy he used and or recreated the effect of a tilt shift lens.


Forgive my ignorance, but I was under the impression a tilt shift was for adjusting the vertical perspective on a wide angle, such as would be desirable in architectural shots.

As for my hdr, thanks. Yeah the haloing was actually worse, I went in w/ some dodging to clean it up some.....perhaps I need to put a little more time into it. I do tend to desaturate everything when I print, my main monitor is a bit on the bland side, so I have found most of my stuff has to be pulled back for finals.

I'm still on the fence often w/ microsmoothing settings. In some shots, a lower value makes clouds look absolutely gorgeous imho, but even still the noise is problematic. I've played around with other shots trying to use the low setting & remove the noise semi-manually in p.s., but anyway, the process is still a work in progress I guess.

I just got a wide angle in last night, so I'll prob. be doing some more w/ the new lens.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;13035919*
> This looks surreal... 10/10


Thanks man, glad you like it.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supaspoon;13036865*
> Forgive my ignorance, but I was under the impression a tilt shift was for adjusting the vertical perspective on a wide angle, such as would be desirable in architectural shots.
> 
> As for my hdr, thanks. Yeah the haloing was actually worse, I went in w/ some dodging to clean it up some.....perhaps I need to put a little more time into it. I do tend to desaturate everything when I print, my main monitor is a bit on the bland side, so I have found most of my stuff has to be pulled back for finals.


You should try to find a used puck and use one of the many third party calibration programs out there. A calibrated TN panel is better even than an uncalibrated IPS.


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;13036888*
> You should try to find a used puck and use one of the many third party calibration programs out there. A calibrated TN panel is better even than an uncalibrated IPS.


yeah I know. The worst part is I do architectural renderings for a living, I've just learned to deal with it so far. But yeah, that is definitely something I need to have on the 'to do' list.


----------



## Cole19

KingFrizzy
5/10, to dark, the scans you've posted are just to small for me to see any detail. They could have potential as a full set, and larger. But as they sit, thats it.


IMG_3269.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cole19;13037570*
> No photo's above me...
> 
> 
> IMG_3269.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


KingFrizzy was skipped


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supaspoon;13036865*
> Forgive my ignorance, but I was under the impression a tilt shift was for adjusting the vertical perspective on a wide angle, such as would be desirable in architectural shots.


tiltshifts can correct for distortion (only perspective distortions, not lens distortions) but they can also be used to throw off the focal plane and "spot focus"


----------



## theCanadian

9/10


----------



## canoners

First of all, sorry for being off topic.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


You should try to find a used puck and use one of the many third party calibration programs out there. A calibrated TN panel is better even than an uncalibrated IPS.


What program do you recommend? And what's a puck?


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mz-n10*


tiltshifts can correct for distortion (only perspective distortions, not lens distortions) but they can also be used to throw off the focal plane and "spot focus"


Ah ok, so I was partially correct, I was just unaware of the spot focusing aspect of it.


----------



## razr m3




----------



## youngmoney

^^7/10 maybe not crop the notebook like that so more is shown.


----------



## razr m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youngmoney;13044650*
> ^^7/10 maybe not crop the notebook like that so more is shown.


Actually, I didn't crop it. I took it with my phone (iPhone 4) and that was the natural photo size.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razr m3;13049171*
> Actually, I didn't crop it. I took it with my phone (iPhone 4) and that was the natural photo size.


He meant the framing/composition


----------



## theCanadian

As per usual, I was skipped again.

9/10 I *love* those muted tones.


----------



## razr m3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


He meant the framing/composition


















Wow... I'm smart







I'm not a photographer at all so I just assumed the picture editing definition.


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


As per usual, I was skipped again.

9/10 I *love* those muted tones.











8/10. What a tease







. Just wish I could see more, but you never know, it might be better this way.


193_sm by Shea Spina, on Flickr


----------



## bfeng91

8/10 Not too sure, personally I'd like to see color


DSC_1134 by bfeng91, on Flickr


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

6/10


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo;13058454*
> 6/10


3/10. Sorry









The photo was OOF, harsh direct lighting, and a bad angle.










Trying my hand at some post-processing techniques.


----------



## MistaBernie

Looks like an old post-card. I like it! 8/10 Up across the top you should put the name of some random completely land-locked middle of the country city in some old newspaper-esque font and see if people get the joke.









This is 100% crop of another image (in a smaller size)


----------



## Cole19

5/10 Technically fine, but as a photographer, how many lens mounts can you seeee!?!?!?!?


IMG_1316.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## ljason8eg

9/10. I'm not even quite sure what I'm looking at, but I really like it.


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cole19*


5/10 Technically fine, but as a photographer, how many lens mounts can you seeee!?!?!?!?


IMG_1316.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


9.5/10. For me to throw a 10/10 you'd pretty much have to stir my brain to scrambled eggs with an awesome stick. There's a little bit of noise and some other things that could maybe be tighter, but tbqh I know I certainly couldn't do it any better......or even this well for that matter. Nice shot.
----

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bfeng91*


8/10 Not too sure, personally I'd like to see color


Thanks, but yeah trust me, it works better as b/w. I'm 99% sure anyone would immediately agree when seeing both.

This pic was actually my 2nd favorite from the outing, yet everyone else seems to prefer it over my favorite. I've still been too lazy to try to edit out the lens flare, but I'll prob. get to it eventually.


502 by Shea Spina, on Flickr


----------



## airplaneman

Supaspoon: Is that an HDR shot? It looks really good.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

ljason8eg: Beautiful shot, great colour, positioning and lighting. 9/10

supaspoon: Wow, that's magical. 10/10


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Supaspoon: Is that an HDR shot? It looks really good.


Yeah. Most of my stuff I do hdr anyway, but especially that shot w/ the sun in the frame, there's no way I'd be able to pick up all the values w/ 1 exp. I've been looking into gnd filters/mounts & would like to get into that, but from what I gather those setups are rather pricey. Considering I just bought a new lens I think it will be a while before I can pass that over with the wifey.







I'm already seeing how this hobby can very quickly become a slippery slope of evaporating money.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


ljason8eg: Beautiful shot, great colour, positioning and lighting. 9/10

supaspoon: Wow, that's magical. 10/10


Whoops, sorry for the skip, looks like jason & I posted at the same time. NEwhoo, thanks man, I'm glad you like it.


----------



## trekman

502 by Shea Spina, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

9/10 i like how everything just blends


----------



## Dream Killer

6/10 Need's more dof and white balance needs to be fixed. Except the lower right corner, composition is good. Plus that's a retro thermometer!

*Reflections and Refractions*








Nikon D700
16mm 1/60th -1/3ev F5.6 ISO2500


----------



## supaspoon

Don't want to whore myself in here w/ more shots (I've posted enough recently), but I just wanted to say that shot is awesome. There's so much stuff going on, & the composition does well leading you into things you wouldn't neccissarily catch on the first glance. It takes a few to really figure out what exactly you're looking at, but it really grabs your interest....kind of teasing you to figure it out.

Nice job.


----------



## trekman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream Killer;13074805*
> 6/10 Need's more dof and white balance needs to
> *Reflections and Refractions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon D700
> 16mm 1/60th -1/3ev F5.6 ISO2500


7/10


----------



## Cole19

6/10 Nice, but cliche.

Simplicity


Simplicity by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cole19;13079285*
> 
> Simplicity
> 
> 
> Simplicity by colbyjax, on Flickr


9.5/10. The only (literally only) thing I can complain about is that lower left petal. Otherwise, simple yet absolutely gorgeous. Love it!










First attempt at an HDR.


----------



## Cole19

Nice try, 7/10. Like the clouds.


IMG_3509.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## MistaBernie

5/10.. other things in the view of (what I perceive to be) the point of interest being in focus draws attention away..

Candid I picked up walking around yesterday on the 70-200..


----------



## raidmaxGuy

8/10 To my perception, I love how the little boy is the center of focus (at least thats what I perceive it as)

Found this old relic in the woods yesterday on an ATV ride...


----------



## Sean Webster

Needs some developing. 6/10 cause i think you can make something of it if you edit it.

I went to the Super Chevy Classic Saturday and got a bunch of nice car pics.


IMG_4318.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## myrandomspaces

9/10



















took these with a fujifilm j10 not a pro just wanted to show yall


----------



## raidmaxGuy

8.5/10 nice pic

Any ideas as to what I should do to mine? I raised the saturation of the reds in the image to bring out the color of the truck and make it appear less dull


----------



## Sean Webster

How about this? ^ **this one is RaidmaxGuy's**
I really like how this turned out lol, i love pics like these.


Scottsdale_background.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr

Rate this one as mine!!!







I think it has a nice past time look to it. 

IMG_4123.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SeanWebster*


How about this? ^ **this one is RaidmaxGuy's**
I really like how this turned out lol, i love pics like these.


Scottsdale_background.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr

Rate this one as mine!!!







I think it has a nice past time look to it. 

IMG_4123.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


that ur car? if so can you put up the specks? it kinda looks like an old charger but i cant tell from the back


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


that ur car? if so can you put up the specks? it kinda looks like an old charger but i cant tell from the back










Sorry not mine







But it is a z28 camaro lates 60s model. I'm also pretty sure its putting out over 1500hp lol, it was running mid 8s in the quarter mile!


----------



## eskamobob1

should have seen the z28 on the trunk







... and it is a nice car... give the owner my congrats on making it to the 8s if you know him


----------



## Cole19

7/10. Neat car.


IMG_3691.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SeanWebster*


Sorry not mine







But it is a z28 camaro lates 60s model. I'm also pretty sure its putting out over 1500hp lol, it was running mid 8s in the quarter mile!


Wow, mid 8s?! That is insane.

'69 Camaro SS is my favourite car, they're gorgeous.

/off topic


----------



## theCanadian

I like the sepiaish white balance and I'm a sucker for tree shots. 8.5/10

Tried my hand at split tones:


----------



## Shane1244

6/10 I like the colours and the feel of the photo but you missed the focus.


----------



## theCanadian

Yeah, I did that on purpose. But it didn't work out like I thought it would


----------



## FilluX

6/10 - I like the dof!


----------



## mortimersnerd

8/10 I like the background but I don't find the foreground overly interesting.

Another road race photo -


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Glad this thread is still alive. 8/10 The shot is great, just don't care much for the guy on the left. Kinda creeps me out... 
This one is taken with my Canon SX130 IS, with CHDK firmware mod


----------



## ChronoBodi

nice details on the flower, cool thing is that its the only object in the picture.

mine are shot with a Canon Rebel, 10 MP.


----------



## Shane1244

1. Horribly framed, back focused.
2. Main subject is blurred.
3. Partially out of focus, doesn't seem to have a "feel" to it, and it's dirty.
4. Looks like you used the flash, un-natural looking.
5. Not sure.

20/50


----------



## ChronoBodi

no flash was used except for the heatsink picture. There is a subject in each one i.e. the dogs, the logos, the cigar-smoking men...

they ain't that bad, it's part of the style.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi;13119369*
> no flash was used except for the heatsink picture. There is a subject in each one i.e. the dogs, the logos, the cigar-smoking men...
> 
> they ain't that bad, it's part of the style.


He didn't say that there was no subject, just that they were OOF/blurry. I have to agree with him, the photos could have used better autofocusing and the dog picture would have benefited from a higher shutter speed + larger aperture.

I think I know the reason for your missed focusing. Are you using manual AF points or are you letting your camera choose your AF points for you? The problem with the latter is while it's easier for you, it also gives the camera permission to focus on whatever is easiest for it to focus on. Unfortunately this usually isn't what you want the focus to be on in the first place.

My personal technique is to use the center AF point, put it over my subject, autofocus, and recompose the image. With practice, I've gotten this down to a second from autofocusing to taking the photo.

As for the flash, you never want to use the camera flash as your primary source of light, as you did with the heatsink. The camera flash is actually meant for fill light, when the subject is darker than the rest of the photo and you want a secondary light source to brighten the subject up. The first photo is a good example of when to use the flash as fill lighting. When it becomes your primary source of light, however, photos get "unnatural" as Shane correctly puts it. If you're low on light, your best bet is to stabilize your camera (when I do my product shots, I leave my camera on a stack of yearbooks and don't mess with a tripod) and do a long exposure.

And you shouldn't take Shane's comments personally. This is a C&C thread, and he's giving an honest opinion about your photos. It's not a personal attack


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi;13119369*
> no flash was used except for the heatsink picture. There is a subject in each one i.e. the dogs, the logos, the cigar-smoking men...
> 
> they ain't that bad, it's part of the style.


The numbers represent the numerical order in which you posted your photos.

and yeah, Personally I like getting tough criticism, makes me think about it next time I shoot. Unless otherwise stated ie. (Take it easy on me, I'm new!) I'll criticize to the extent of my knowledge/taste.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;13119420*
> He didn't say that there was no subject, just that they were OOF/blurry. I have to agree with him, the photos could have used better autofocusing and the dog picture would have benefited from a higher shutter speed + larger aperture.
> 
> I think I know the reason for your missed focusing. Are you using manual AF points or are you letting your camera choose your AF points for you? The problem with the latter is while it's easier for you, it also gives the camera permission to focus on whatever is easiest for it to focus on. Unfortunately this usually isn't what you want the focus to be on in the first place.
> 
> My personal technique is to use the center AF point, put it over my subject, autofocus, and recompose the image. With practice, I've gotten this down to a second from autofocusing to taking the photo.
> 
> As for the flash, you never want to use the camera flash as your primary source of light, as you did with the heatsink. The camera flash is actually meant for fill light, when the subject is darker than the rest of the photo and you want a secondary light source to brighten the subject up. The first photo is a good example of when to use the flash as fill lighting. When it becomes your primary source of light, however, photos get "unnatural" as Shane correctly puts it. If you're low on light, your best bet is to stabilize your camera (when I do my product shots, I leave my camera on a stack of yearbooks and don't mess with a tripod) and do a long exposure.
> 
> And you shouldn't take Shane's comments personally. This is a C&C thread, and he's giving an honest opinion about your photos. It's not a personal attack


i was completely manual shooting on all pictures, they seem out of focus or whatever it is due to the fact that well, i have very shaky hands, can't help it. I have to get a tripod lol...

BTW, what's the best aperature and shutter speed to capture as much light as possible while fast enough so my shaky hand doesn't ruin the pic too much (i try to be still, i try!)

as for the cigar men, that was the sun in the background providing the light, it looks like flash probably due to high exposure, ah well.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi;13119450*
> i was completely manual shooting on all pictures, they seem out of focus or whatever it is due to the fact that well, i have very shaky hands, can't help it. I have to get a tripod lol...
> 
> BTW, what's the best aperature and shutter speed to capture as much light as possible while fast enough so my shaky hand doesn't ruin the pic too much (i try to be still, i try!)


He meant manual focus points. Ie. Selecting the pinpoint place to focus.

Aperture and ISO aren't correlated with camera shake. It's ALL shutter speed, I'd say at least 1/40th. Although, you might need to lower the aperture or bump up the ISO to get that speed.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi;13119450*
> i was completely manual shooting on all pictures, they seem out of focus or whatever it is due to the fact that well, i have very shaky hands, can't help it. I have to get a tripod lol...
> 
> BTW, what's the best aperature and shutter speed to capture as much light as possible while fast enough so my shaky hand doesn't ruin the pic too much (i try to be still, i try!)


Manual AF points is different from manual settings. Did you select your AF point yourself? Or when you autofocused, did you let the camera decide where to autofocus?

As for the best aperture/shutter speed, that's an impossible question to answer. It depends on many variables, the least of which would be your environment (how much lighting? Direct/indirect? Harsh enough to throw off metering?) and your lenses (What's the max aperture? Variable max aperture lens? Can you stay wide or do you need to zoom in? VR?). A good analogy would be asking "How much can I overclock my CPU?" without knowing their system configuration.


----------



## ChronoBodi

? i shot it in Manual, and i manually adjust the focus from there. Although i think for the dog pic it was auto-focus without me changing that setting.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi;13119495*
> ? i shot it in Manual, and i manually adjust the focus from there. Although i think for the dog pic it was auto-focus without me changing that setting.


Manually focusing is different than manually selecting AF points, which are different than letting the camera select AF points.

Manual focus = you turn your lens to MF and turn the focusing rin to focus.

Manually selecting AF points = you select one of the nine AF points in your viewfinder to autofocus on, and the camera will use only that point to autofocus. So whatever that point is on will be the focusing subject

Letting your camera select AF points = your camera will automatically select which of the AF points to use.

The problem with manually focusing on entry-level bodies, for me anyways, is that the viewfinder is too small and dim to get a good focus. Even with focusing confirmation while manually focusing, it's still not as sharp as autofocusing. For me, I'd need a 100% coverage/100% magnification viewfinder or a split prism to be able to manually focus well.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi;13119495*
> ? i shot it in Manual, and i manually adjust the focus from there. Although i think for the dog pic it was auto-focus without me changing that setting.


So you're not using autofocus then? Maybe you should. Also the dog pic doesn't look OOF as much as it just looks like motion blur from too low of a shutter speed to freeze the dogs' movements.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg;13119532*
> So you're not using autofocus then? Maybe you should. Also the dog pic doesn't look OOF as much as it just looks like motion blur from too low of a shutter speed to freeze the dogs' movements.


That's what I said in my critique.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;13119527*
> Manually focusing is different than manually selecting AF points, which are different than letting the camera select AF points.
> 
> Manual focus = you turn your lens to MF and turn the focusing rin to focus.
> 
> Manually selecting AF points = you select one of the nine AF points in your viewfinder to autofocus on, and the camera will use only that point to autofocus. So whatever that point is on will be the focusing subject
> 
> Letting your camera select AF points = your camera will automatically select which of the AF points to use.
> 
> The problem with manually focusing on entry-level bodies, for me anyways, is that the viewfinder is too small and dim to get a good focus. Even with focusing confirmation while manually focusing, it's still not as sharp as autofocusing. For me, I'd need a 100% coverage/100% magnification viewfinder or a split prism to be able to manually focus well.


OOOOOHhhh i see now...

wasn't aware at all about the nine points of manual AF... gotta look up my D3100 manual, or do you know how it's done on that Nikon?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi;13119572*
> OOOOOHhhh i see now...
> 
> wasn't aware at all about the nine points of manual AF... gotta look up my D3100 manual, or do you know how it's done on that Nikon?


Nope, but it is possible. It's a standard feature on every DSLR.


----------



## LocKDowN2222*

ANYWAYS, back on track









Shot with my Nikon D60 55mm 1.8f
Doing some shots for the music director at the theater.


----------



## supaspoon

8/10. Only thing I'm not diggin is the tilt, but aside from that looks like a great shot to me.

shot this one a few days ago.


214_sm by Shea Spina, on Flickr


----------



## Cole19

8.5/10 Really like it, keeping with HDR. One of my first HDR shots... EVER.


21.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10 the background seems very distracting.


IMG_4436.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanWebster;13126582*
> 7/10 the background seems very distracting.
> 
> 
> IMG_4436.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


8/10. I like the cool light shafts effect, but the dark clouds are just turning me off......


----------



## PlucknPlay

Love Captain America's fire hydrant, I can almost smell the rust on the iron, Sharp. But the UPS truck is too distracting. Needs better bokeh. 8/10.


----------



## bfeng91

9/10. Would have liked a person crossing the tracks







Other than that, I like it, found the shadows across the tracks a little distracting though.

Look what came to campus today to visit!!

DSC_1193 by bfeng91, on Flickr


----------



## theCanadian

That dude is loving life.

/sarcasm.


----------



## bfeng91

Lol I got there at the end of the rides... He'd been walking that thing around in a tiny pen for around... 6 hours with only one guy to switch with him I believe...

The guy ON the camel is loving life though as it seems...


----------



## Cole19

Really like it, could have been such a sweet shot. But the whole thing is OOF. 6/10


35.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## LocKDowN2222*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cole19;13128655*
> Really like it, could have been such a sweet shot. But the whole thing is OOF. 6/10


I'm diggin that 8/10. Question though, did you use a long exposure with a black card in it for part of it? The tree and its ambient background seem lighter than everything else.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cole19*


Really like it, could have been such a sweet shot. But the whole thing is OOF. 6/10












Out of Focus? Are you sure you rated the right one?


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*











Out of Focus? Are you sure you rated the right one?


..My thoughts. But none of them are OOF on this page. :/


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Kind of rough, I didn't have a telephoto lens, the aircraft were going very fast, and I wasn't sure how to compensate for taking a picture of the sun.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Kind of rough, I didn't have a telephoto lens, the aircraft were going very fast, and I wasn't sure how to compensate for taking a picture of the sun.










Given all that you said right there, I'd be willing to give you a 7/10.

Thorns in the Sunset, taken with Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi.


----------



## darkphantom

7/10 a bit of PP would do wonders. A bit too dark for my taste.


----------



## Andrea87

7/10 I'd say. A bit burned highlights.


----------



## Ysbl

6/10. Sharp but a bit generic.


----------



## Evil Mechanic

7/10. Nice subject, but a more shallow DOF would have really helped composition.

Dandelion


DSC_3723 by Aaron Mollock, on Flickr


----------



## eskamobob1

Someone plz delete the spammer


----------



## mrwesth

Dandelion - 9/10

I'm not a big fan of flower shots and I think the focus point could be moved back (up) just a smidgen. Other then that though, technically I think its a great shot and I really like the color!









T Alaska by phantomhero, on Flickr


----------



## kga92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrwesth*


Dandelion - 9/10

I'm not a big fan of flower shots and I think the focus point could be moved back (up) just a smidgen. Other then that though, technically I think its a great shot and I really like the color!









T Alaska by phantomhero, on Flickr


The framed dog is a nice addition to a beatiful picture. 9/10


----------



## pyra

Hi guys, thought I would finally pluck up the courage to post in this thread.

Only a Point and Shoot cam at the moment but in the market for a beginners DSLR

Edit: Pic above, like the colours but find the subject boring. 7.5/10 well took photo.


----------



## Evil Mechanic

6/10. Not liking the composition, and it's underexposed. This would have been a good chance to try out an HDR image. Dont give up though!

Took this a few mins ago. DOF is a [email protected] when using a macro lens!


DSC_4217 by Aaron Mollock, on Flickr


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Mechanic;13164528*
> 6/10. Not liking the composition, and it's underexposed. This would have been a good chance to try out an HDR image. Dont give up though!
> 
> Took this a few mins ago. DOF is a [email protected] when using a macro lens!
> 
> 
> DSC_4217 by Aaron Mollock, on Flickr


Sweet job with the DOF! A bit to bright for my taste tho, 8/10

From me, something a bit more abstract. I got a bit off-topic while doing an architecture study in Berlin 2010, but that's the whole point of studies right? To get some inspiration!


----------



## Dream Killer

hmm, crazy thin dof here. would love to see more, but so good though. 9/10

here's my firsts of two things; fullframe fisheye and hdr.
*5 Pointz, NY
*


----------



## Buzzin92

I don't know why but Pyra's photo reminded me of crysis







8/10 though









Photo above I'd rate 8/10 also


----------



## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream Killer;13167552*
> hmm, crazy thin dof here. would love to see more, but so good though. 9/10
> 
> here's my firsts of two things; fullframe fisheye and hdr.


7/10 horizon is tilted and its not the lens...


----------



## theCanadian

look who's talkin


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo




----------



## Cole19

4/10... Could've atleast rotated it. Its dark, no real focal point... yada yada yada.


IMG_1442.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## giganews35

Cute baby! 9/10 Very nice photo.

Here are two of mine, the first is single shot with HDR toning in CS5, second is put together with 3 different exposures..no auto bracketing :/ (darn nikon d3100)


----------



## airplaneman

1st - 9/10. I really like this, neat perspective and nicely edited, although I can't decide if I like the flare on the right wall.

2nd - 6/10. Sorry, it just doesn't seem that interesting to me.

Took this today while on vacation in London.


----------



## USNSS

6/10. Cool shot but underexposed which really shows up in the arches.

Took this at Miramar:


----------



## topog_z

lol at above anyways


----------



## bfeng91

EDIT: 9/10 awesome shot








Heat haze looks kind of weird though 


DSC_1294 by bfeng91, on Flickr


----------



## USNSS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *topog_z*


lol at above anyways


Sooo gonna rate it or just laugh at it?


----------



## fastsite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USNSS;13244611*
> 6/10. Cool shot but underexposed which really shows up in the arches.
> 
> Took this at Miramar:
> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee71/phschallenger/59823213Shockwave2.jpg


8.5/10 I love this shot. Just wondering what settings did you use?


----------



## robchaos

7.5/10, could use better composure and more DoF for a portrait, but I know that its hard to get animals to sit still where you want them for too long.


----------



## Shane1244

Too much DOF, and it's not very sharp. 5/10


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10 because the background is too over exposed...also I think you should have framed her closer.


IMG_4008.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

9/10 i like how the dof draws you toward the subject.
still trying with this macro lens. trying to learn!


----------



## nden

8/10 for nice macro shot. DOF is good enough.


----------



## mahtareika

9/10 neat shot


----------



## bfeng91

6.5/10

Shot seems underexposed, a little boring, nice DoF with the posts though


DSC_1375 by bfeng91, on Flickr


----------



## scottath

8/10 - nice shallow DOF and detail. the out of focus flower in the foreground takes away a bit....

Mine:


IMG_5316 by scottath, on Flickr


----------



## airplaneman

Love it. I can't seem to find anything wrong with it, so 10/10 from me.

I was at the Imperial War Museum in Duxford, England the other day and Lotus had their F1 car there for testing. Sorry for the size, the pub I'm at has blocked all the photo uploading sites aside from imgur, and they don't have a re-size feature that I know of.


----------



## KenjiS

8/10, Only thing i woulda done is stopped down a bit more so the F1 car was a little more in focus than it is now


Saturated Drops I by Kenjis9965, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

10/10 great capture inside the water drops

this is a candid taken during a shoot for the theater department i did. shot with the 50 1.8 @ f2

PP was done in LR3 playing around with the presets, i though it came out cool. used bleach bypass


----------



## ikem

9/10 would like to see a little more color.. but thats me

shot with a Sony WX9, pretty good camera.


----------



## ROM3000

7/10

It seems to be a bit underexposed but I could be wrong. I would have shot it from a different angle. Maybe even at a wider angle.

Please rate and comment:


----------



## bfeng91

7/10 cute cat, background's a little distracting, especially that square of light in the back room

Saw a library security guard feeding peanuts to squirrels on the quad









DSC_1600 by bfeng91, on Flickr


----------



## KenjiS

10/10 good shot, well exposed, overall i cant nitpick at it


Bright Wet Bud by Kenjis9965, on Flickr


----------



## hubwub

10/10 - Good shot. I'm definitely liking the capture of the rain drop.

Here is mine from yesterday.


----------



## IzninjaFTW

9/10 Good picture just the face that the guy in the center is making creeps me out lol

Please rate and comment:

I apologize for quality, it was taken with a P&S


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IzninjaFTW;13358290*
> 9/10 Good picture just the face that the guy in the center is making creeps me out lol
> 
> Please rate and comment:
> http://img859.imageshack.us/img859/8104/sdc10279.jpg
> I apologize for quality, it was taken with a P&S


CROSS EYED CAT!!!







... lol... its an over all good picture, but a little too dark for me... i know absolutely nothing about photography, so plz let me know if this is wrong









EDIT: i meant the background behind the cats head and the lighting on the cats face


----------



## Cole19

6/10 for the cat. Not bad, just doesn't stand out...


IMG_4174.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## giganews35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cole19*


6/10 for the cat. Not bad, just doesn't stand out...


IMG_4174.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


Nice shot 10/10! Great focus, and nice soft background.


----------



## Blishdot

I'd give that a 8/10. The street lamps in the back and the sign up front kind of take away from it. The building could also use some brightening. Over all it's nice though.

Heres an HDR of my own.


----------



## Exfiltrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blishdot*


Heres an HDR of my own.










I'm not really liking the HDR for this one. You would only really need one exposure for this to be a good shot. Also the other stuff is a bit distracting. Overall not bad, but try one without HDR.

6/10


----------



## theCanadian

Oh you trickster! Hot Asians with DSLR's in a photography thread? That's like cheating!

8/10. Lost points for framing and double heads. Good lighting though.

This is THE first UNCC Football mascot. This is why I need a flash....


----------



## Exfiltrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian;13372497*
> Oh you trickster! Hot Asians with DSLR's in a photography thread? That's like cheating!
> 
> 8/10. Lost points for framing and double heads. Good lighting though.
> [/IMG]


Haha, that's what I was shooting for. Too bad the other girl was in the way


----------



## 100PARIK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blishdot;13362579*
> I'd give that a 8/10. The street lamps in the back and the sign up front kind of take away from it. The building could also use some brightening. Over all it's nice though.
> 
> Heres an HDR of my own.


2 out of 10

Who uses big head nails on hardwood floors? and what's with all the yellow?


----------



## theCanadian

Rate the photo above you means: Rate the last photo posted, and post another. 
I'm in line to be rated, whoever posts the next one.


----------



## Sean Webster

@theCanadian 8/10 good snapshot


IMG_0304.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## BlankThis

Edit: Damn you ninja.

7.5/10 I like the lighting but it seems a bit soft.


----------



## Sean Webster

Ignore post/delete


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SeanWebster*


Rating atleast?


Ninja'd


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


Ninja'd


lol nice

9/10 I really like the view and the colors pop

This is my friend with his mean face, haha.
These pics are coming up a little soft for some reason, idk...f1.8 maybe.


IMG_0316.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## theCanadian

Your EXIF on Flicker say f/1.8. Which 50mm did you use?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Your EXIF on Flicker say f/1.8. Which 50mm did you use?


The cheap $100 one


----------



## LOL_Wut_Axel




----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SeanWebster*


lol nice

9/10 I really like the view and the colors pop

This is my friend with his mean face, haha.
These pics are coming up a little soft for some reason, idk...f1.8 maybe.


IMG_0316.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


Again the lighting is very nice in my opinion. Feels really dramatic. 8/10

My ~$100 nifty 50 for Nikon seems to be a touch soft wide open too. f/4 is like a razor.

@f/1.8


----------



## bfeng91

I agree, seems soft for some reason. Like the bokeh and angle, kinda iffy about the crop at the elbow. Could also use some noise reduction in the background. 8/10


DSC_1401 by bfeng91, on Flickr


----------



## KenjiS

^- very good, love the contrast in it as well as the isolation 9/10

Blargh this is by no means my best work, Just testing out the Nikon 35mm f/1.8G on a D3100


----------



## foothead

6/10? I like the picture, but the background kinda messes it up for me.

Here's one that I just developed. I took it with a C. 1954 Kodak Duaflex II box camera on some 120 film that I respooled. The results were pretty interesting.


----------



## bfeng91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KenjiS*


Blargh this is by no means my best work, Just testing out the Nikon 35mm f/1.8G on a D3100


Possibly my favorite lens so far. I use it all the time, except when I need wider (which I use the kit 18-55 for). The picture of mine you rated was actually with the 35 1.8. One thing I've noticed though and the only grip about the lens, is the amount of CA wide open until around 3.2ish, depending on conditions. Quick fixes in lightroom, photoshop, or captureNX are pretty efficient though for the most part. Have fun with the lens!


----------



## curve_in

8/10 I like the picture, but I think it's missing a little sharpness. I bet it would look great in a large print.










This one is from March of this year. It was before anything started to turn green. I liked the morning light for the shadows. It was in color, so I toned those down and added the sepia tone.


----------



## ROM3000

curve_in, 7/10. The composition could be better. I would have liked a lower and tighter angle. If you shot like that, you could have probably blurred the background more by opening up your aperture as well. I don't mind the sepia tone.

Please rate. I realize that the editing may not be to everyone's taste.


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10 That's really cool, it looks like it's floating on the clouds

I am in LOVE with my new 60D! Just had to say it. lol


IMG_0839.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## KenjiS

10/10 Gorgeous shot nice colours, I'm curious which lens you used for that

Now back to something good from my Canon (While I still own it..might be switching)










(Not alcoholic no worries)


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS;13399461*
> 10/10 Gorgeous shot nice colours, I'm curious which lens you used for that


Thanks, I used the $100 nifty fifty. Also, why might you be switching?


----------



## ROM3000

8/10 I probably would have liked to see the lemon in focus as well, but that's just me. Otherwise, this is a great image. Focus is spot on. I can't really complain about anything else.


----------



## foothead

8.5/10. That's actually one of the best cat pictures I've seen.

Here's another from my old Kodak.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanWebster;13399585*
> Thanks, I used the $100 nifty fifty. Also, why might you be switching?


Future upgrade path to FF looks better on the Nikon side to me, I dont much like the 5DII and could never justify the 1Ds III


----------



## Skyistooblue

7/10
It's kind of blurry but I like the rays of light


----------



## foothead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skyistooblue*


7/10
It's kind of blurry but I like the rays of light


Yeah, the lens on that camera amounts to little more than a very small magnifying glass.

I'd give your picture an 8/10. The shadow interferes a bit and the leaf at the top isn't sharp. I really like it otherwise.










Taken at treeline (~11,800 ft IIRC) on Mount Antero in Colorado.


----------



## Scope

8/10 Great composition and beautiful scene but sky is a bit over exposed and the mountains look like they could use a bit more contrast.


----------



## bfeng91

8/10. Like the darkness and the shadows, but the tilt to the picture is really really distracting. A quick level and you've got a great picture.


RIP by bfeng91, on Flickr


----------



## Cole19

8/10 Self portrait?


IMG_4216.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## bfeng91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cole19*


Self portrait?
-snip-


No lol my friend who came out shooting with me


----------



## WizrdSleevz

7/10


----------



## AFQ

^^
0/10?? Copied from net??


GSKILL by Afaq Shahid, on Flickr


----------



## ntuason

^8.5/10 I really like that shot.

ISO:200 - 1/50s - f4.2


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFQ;13416096*
> ^^
> 0/10?? Copied from net??
> 
> 
> GSKILL by Afaq Shahid, on Flickr


Very nice 8/10








Btw i see you dont have those in your rig. are they in a different rig or just laying around? if they're spare what size/speed are they?


----------



## AFQ

^
Thanks. They are here with me for a review. They are 1333MHz CL9.


----------



## Phoriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DorkSterr;13417139*
> ^8.5/10 I really like that shot.
> 
> ISO:200 - 1/50s - f4.2


7/10
Kinda dark!


----------



## Sean Webster

Ninja Edit: 7/10 Now i see what you were going for but still, i would like to see more components


IMG_1935.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## Phoriver

I thought the lighting drew the eye to the visible components quite nicely. Oh well.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoriver;13436287*
> I thought the lighting drew the eye to the visible components quite nicely. Oh well.


I actually liked the lighting. It was all the negative space below the PC that bugged me


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;13436322*
> I actually liked the lighting. It was all the negative space below the PC that bugged me


Yeah the plain space is what made it seem dull to me, i would have liked to see the components more too since that is what the focus was.


----------



## cgg123321

SeanWebster: 9/10, Great photo and good job not shooting wide open like many people with the 50 1.8







The only small thing that bugs me is the framing seems a bit (very slightly) indecisive - not center yet not dominantly towards the right. It does make the photo seem more natural though. I'm nothing close to pro photographer so take my advice sparingly



















I think this was at 100% crop

hmm.. I think I can take my own advice on composition, now that I look at this image


----------



## iliyas

One from me

Valley View by Iliyas10, on Flickr


----------



## nden

*iliyas*, you forgot to rate a photo "above" your post which is *cgg123321*'s photo.

Anyways, iliyas: 7/10. nice scenes.

Another one for me.


----------



## wh-ATI

SAKURA NO DESU! /caps

Pretty good lookin. Weird TOD... 7/10

You may rate my avatar.


----------



## Sean Webster

0/10 Thats not a photo


Awsome Eyes by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## wh-ATI

You're not a photo.

(5/10, btw. Not my kind of photo.)









I was in China Last year...


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh-ATI;13468094*
> You're not a photo.
> 
> (5/10, btw. Not my kind of photo.)


lol wah wah hahahaha


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh-ATI;13468094*
> You're not a photo.
> 
> (5/10, btw. Not my kind of photo.)
> I was in China Last year...


3/10, cocked horizon, lots of noise, bad colors and a flat feeling image.

I'm not sure how this one looks (turrible monitor on my laptop) but it looked amazing in-camera.


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10 You have very good detail and it is sharp, but it doesn't pop out. Maybe try another with a different composition and brighten it up and/or boost the contrast.


IMG_0043.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## ntuason

8.5/10 I love this shot! I don't know if its my monitor but its a little too bright at the middle of the subject.


----------



## liljoejoe54

8/10 How close were you able to get to the frog?

Here is a picture I took of my brother on New Years Eve....


----------



## Soulclaimer

6.5/10
Composition is great, but the background is somewhat distracting and the flame isnt clearly visible because of the BW I think...


----------



## ntuason

9.0/10 Very vivid!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liljoejoe54*


8/10 How close were you able to get to the frog?


I was actually 5-8 feet away from them. If I got any closer it would jump away lol.


----------



## ESP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Soulclaimer*


6.5/10
Composition is great, but the background is somewhat distracting and the flame isnt clearly visible because of the BW I think...




9/10, love the subject. Here is one i took with my $45 point and shoot...


----------



## Soulclaimer

8/10 I'd crop a bit from right.

Here's another from me.


----------



## ESP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Soulclaimer*


8/10 I'd crop a bit from right.

Here's another from me.


I love the softness of the white on the flower, i really love that picture 9.5/10
Another from some spring pictures last year. This thread is really making me want a DSLR instead of my crappy little point and shoot.


----------



## DNytAftr

hmm nice photo like how the green is creeping up the tree







i would say 8/10









This ones from my deviant art (i lost my original because of a hard drive failure







)


----------



## liljoejoe54

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Soulclaimer*


6.5/10
Composition is great, but the background is somewhat distracting and the flame isnt clearly visible because of the BW I think...




Thanks but there is no flame, lol.


----------



## michintom

The Moon by imxkal, on Flickr


----------



## DNytAftr

No one rate my photo?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liljoejoe54;13485224*
> Thanks but there is no flame, lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michintom;13486115*
> *snip*


i would say 7/10 nice detail


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr;13486472*
> No one rate my photo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would say 7/10 nice detail


8/10 the negative space on the bottom really threw me off, but it was a nice shot otherwise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michintom;13486115*
> moon


Good moon shot. Picked a good corner to put it in, decent detail. 8/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanWebster;13478379*
> 7/10 You have very good detail and it is sharp, but it doesn't pop out. Maybe try another with a different composition and brighten it up and/or boost the contrast.


Like this?


----------



## bfeng91

Idk, I actually kind of liked the darkness of the initial leaf


----------



## Soulclaimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liljoejoe54;13485224*
> Thanks but there is no flame, lol.


See; BW is killing it!


----------



## robchaos

8/10 for the canadian. I love water drop shots like that, but if it was stopped down just a little more it would be much sharper.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robchaos*


8/10 for the canadian. I love water drop shots like that, but if it was stopped down just a little more it would be much sharper.


I wish. It was already at something like f/11 or f/14. I used a macro filter on the kit lens. That's about as good as she gets! Thanks for rating! And nice shot.


----------



## AdvanSuper

7/10 - Good shot, but not a fan of the B&W


----------



## DNytAftr

8.5/10







like the clarity alot


----------



## theCanadian

^where is that?


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


^where is that?


New York city, 1..2 blocks away from times square i believe? why you ask im just curious?


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*


New York city, 1..2 blocks away from times square i believe? why you ask im just curious?


Maybe he was just curious


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


Maybe he was just curious










:O so that makes me curious about him being curious, its a cycle!


----------



## robchaos

7/10. Picture looks a little askew and it bugs me! was that taken with a point and shoot camera?


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos;13495630*
> 7/10. Picture looks a little askew and it bugs me! was that taken with a point and shoot camera?
> 
> *snip*


I dont think i was using my point and shoot at the time, think i was using the dslr and shot it while crossing the street (so no tripod). But yeah cant remeber since i was in 2009? i think..

nice pic tho i would say 8/10


----------



## Sean Webster

Yea 8/10 i like the composition, but why did you crop it square like?

This was taken with the 50 1.8 at f/2.5 and more than 70% crop

IMG_2947.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## cgg123321

Skipped again 

Sean Webster: 7.5/10 The contrast seems a bit low and the bee looks a bit soft. Great shot otherwise, focusing quickly with the 50 1.8 is not that easy


















I tied a water balloon to my clothesline and shot it with an airsoft gun. To get the black background I had my cheap flash firing at the balloon which allowed me to underexpose everything else.


----------



## AdvanSuper

10/10 Awesome shot!

I got the bright idea of taking a photo of my friends car through the mirror finish of this 18 wheeler's wheel. Was shot on a highway going about 70 MPH haha.


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanWebster;13497604*
> Yea 8/10 i like the composition, but why did you crop it square like?


I needed to crop it to get rid of an ugly looking bug on one of the flowers, and I figured I'd just bring the in focus flower up front closer to the center of attention.


----------



## Soulclaimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;13499011*
> 10/10 Awesome shot!
> 
> I got the bright idea of taking a photo of my friends car through the mirror finish of this 18 wheeler's wheel. Was shot on a highway going about 70 MPH haha.


Nice shot!
8.5/10


----------



## MistaBernie

8/10. Nice image -- I think you're too open aperture wise - would have like to seen it a bit more in focus front to back (the bokeh in front is a bit distracting).

Horrible lighting + an iffy 50 f/1.4 = shooting with a 28-135 at ISO 1600 and praying (my image obviously, not yours)!


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10 the top sign is distracting


IMG_2974.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## Aden Florian

10/10

Have a higher res copy? Would be a nice background







.

View attachment 210596


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aden Florian;13507586*
> 10/10
> 
> Have a higher res copy? Would be a nice background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah sure i'll pm you


----------



## BlankThis

6.5/10 I don't get the subject and that red is overpowering.


----------



## Shane1244

7/10, It's a cool shot, but the colours are dull, and I would have liked to see the framing a little tighter, and off the the left a bit more.


----------



## Dream Killer

9 - looks exactly like a razer box, i would buy it

"Repair Team Blue"








ugh i can't stand this broken shoulder. i can't ride and i can barely set up my slr on the tripod.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Ooh great shot, I really love the lighting and color of this photo. 9/10

I tried out that "Creamy" effect look on my new shoes..


Air max 90 by gtdriftingdc, on Flickr


----------



## MistaBernie

Not bad for the effect you were going for







8/10

I really can't describe how poor the lighting conditions were for this show (nor how much it sucked to not feel comfortable shooting with my best low light lens), but another one that I think came out ok --


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie;13518246*
> Not bad for the effect you were going for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8/10
> 
> I really can't describe how poor the lighting conditions were for this show (nor how much it sucked to not feel comfortable shooting with my best low light lens), but another one that I think came out ok --


I'm still new to photography but I'm starting to get the hang of it









I really like how all the smoke shows up really nice in the photo and has a nice contrast with the band players.

9/10

Here's a shot I took while playing with the Manual Focus.


----------



## mortimersnerd

6/10 - I find the object in the foreground to be overly distracting.

Finally got some strobes and started messing with some studio shots. Had a slide rule laying around...


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 I deffinately want to see some good studio shots









Edit pic cropped

IMG_2326.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## spRICE

7/10 You could crop out the top because the background is a bit distracting to me. Maybe it would have been better if you shot at a wider aperture so that the background was less focused. But I think that it is a great shot with the B&W









I was experimenting with different lighting and I liked the effect I was getting. 3" f/32 iso 100


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


7/10 You could crop out the top because the background is a bit distracting to me. Maybe it would have been better if you shot at a wider aperture so that the background was less focused. But I think that it is a great shot with the B&W










Thats what i was thinking thanks


----------



## mortimersnerd

8/10 Not a big fan of the angle of the shot. Otherwise, I like it.

My 2011 Specialized StumpJumper Expert EVO R


----------



## ~sizzzle~

7/10 Nice sharp focus on the derailleur, pulls it out well. Like the bokeh. I'm finding the frame somewhat distracting, draws my eye away from the main subject. ----- Reminds me I need to get away from this computer and go hit some trails....

Playing around with new camera.


----------



## 222Panther222

8/10 love the rain drops!

I'm new to dslr (upgraded from fujifilm av100 ps) this shot taken with Canon 50mm f1.8.


----------



## Infinitegrim

4/10 - Maybe I'm being picky but I hate pictures of food when the surrounds are dirty. (the oven and pan) And the oven is in better focus then the food. I would also put the spoon on the right or back of the pan, not in the front.








6


----------



## Morizuno

10/10, really cool o_o. Do you have a wallpaper version?










taken w/ a canon sx130 that I got for my birthday


----------



## bfeng91

6/10. Not too interesting to me, the opening in the top of the steering wheel is pretty distracting to me


DSC_1696 by bfeng91, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10 I don't know whether or not you should have had the lady in this pic b/c it seems more of a landscape shot.

I was just playing around with sunflares for the first time and now I want more! lol
btw i had to clean up a lot of wrinkles on my mom if it seems to be not that sharp.

My Mom by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## theCanadian

I saw your other photo Sean. Suffice to say you did a good job "cleaning up" as you put it.


----------



## Sean Webster

Thanks


----------



## theCanadian

What lens were you using for that? It flares quite beautifully.


----------



## BlankThis

8.5/10 Lovely job on bringing back your mom's youth







I think the flare is a little overpowering for my tastes though.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


What lens were you using for that? It flares quite beautifully.


My 50mm f/1.8 mkII. I have been using it ever since I got my 60D.


----------



## bfeng91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SeanWebster*


9/10 I don't know whether or not you should have had the lady in this pic b/c it seems more of a landscape shot.

-snip-


>.< It was a picture of one of my good guy friends just goofing around lol
I do have pictures of it just as a landscape shot though


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


8.5/10 Lovely job on bringing back your mom's youth







I think the flare is a little overpowering for my tastes though.











10/10, Awesome shot! The corner on the right is a little distracting but its still an amazing shot.

The last picture I posted on the last page was from the shuttle launch. We camped out from 1:50 AM to get a front row spot for the 8:56 AM launch!

In this picture its about 20 minutes before sunrise, you can see the spot lights still lighting up the launch pad.


----------



## Sean Webster

10/10 I really like your shot, the colors are great.

I just took a few shot of two of my 1911s and here's a pick of my Wilson Combat 9mm Ultralight Carry. All I did was set them up in my chair under my lamp and turn my 3 way lamp up on high. If you want to see the others they are on fickr.

Wilson Combat Ultralight Carry 9mm by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## ntuason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanWebster;13546670*
> 10/10 I really like your shot, the colors are great.
> 
> I just took a few shot of two of my 1911s and here's a pick of my Wilson Combat 9mm Ultralight Carry. All I did was set them up in my chair under my lamp and turn my 3 way lamp up on high. If you want to see the others they are on fickr.
> [/URL]
> [URL=http://www.flickr.com/photos/seanwebsterhd/5732898054/]Wilson Combat Ultralight Carry 9mm[/URL] by [URL=http://www.flickr.com/people/seanwebsterhd/]seanwebster1212[/URL], on Flickr[/QUOTE]
> 
> 9.5/10. Is that a Photoshop effect where the corners of the pictures are black and the subject stays untouched? Great shot.
> 
> [IMG alt="nik1876761.jpg"]http://imageshack.us/m/821/514/nik1876761.jpg


----------



## SkipSkovhugger

DorkSterr - It's called vignette. I don't know if he's achieved the effect in camera, or edited it. But it's a great way to draw attention to the subject









6.5/10 - I like the bokeh'ed backdrop, but the subject itself needs more light.

This one is 100% how it came out of the camera - No editing at all, only added the watermark.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DorkSterr;13548630*
> 9.5/10. Is that a Photoshop effect where the corners of the pictures are black and the subject stays untouched? Great shot.


Thanks, it's kind of, it is vignetting added in lightroom


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*


4/10 - Maybe I'm being picky but I hate pictures of food when the surrounds are dirty. (the oven and pan) And the oven is in better focus then the food. I would also put the spoon on the right or back of the pan, not in the front.








6


It was shot on the fly, no editing no preparation, just making some food to eat.. I was testing the video capability and it was shot just after the video, i forgot it on autofocus LoL









(in case you wanna see the video)

Code:


Code:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QYPUrvCZ5U&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SeanWebster*


My 50mm f/1.8 mkII. I have been using it ever since I got my 60D.


Any filters? If you're flaring on purpose you should take off your filters right?

@Skip: great shot. feels like a playgound! 8/10


Moist by Syncopated., on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Any filters? If you're flaring on purpose you should take off your filters right?


That's right no filters.

Settings:
Try to have on 100 ISO and be around f/1.8 (you can use a bigger(easier) or smaller f/ stop but it might be harder to get the flare you want with say f/5.0).

Also I found it helpful to put on spot metering, center point auto focus (you can aslo use manual auto focus too), and one shot AF mode so you lock in your focus when you move. I also use Av on my camera but you can use manual mode too. You just need to make sure you shutter speed it right so you dont whilte out and over expose.

Steps:
First get focus on the subject without any sunlight getting into the lense, then move over a little to get the sun to flare in. You should be able to see it in the view finder as you try.

I hope this helps anyone trying for those types of shots!


----------



## Kaoz

10/10 @ thecanadian!. Love how the water looks!

Hehe here is my first try. Went to the Metropolitan Museum to try out the Canon Xs I just picked up! Using the 50mm lens that I must say is awesome!


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 Nice to hear you're happy with your camera and hope to see more of your pics soon!

Just made my self a little light box today, it took 10 min to make, look how it turned out!

Ghetto Light Box by seanwebster1212, on Flickr

And heres a pic to rate







No flash besides the one on camera.

Buck Knife by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## spRICE

7/10 Seems over-exposed and the angle is pretty boring.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spRICE;13558079*
> 7/10 Seems over-exposed and the angle is pretty boring.


How about this? Ninja Edit:

Buck Knife by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## theCanadian

Since it's a product shot, you need to stop down and bring the tail end of that knife into focus.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian;13558470*
> Since it's a product shot, you need to stop down and bring the tail end of that knife into focus.


Ahh i cant get it right lol.

Final try

Gerber Knife by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## 222Panther222

Sorry to multi-post, but this one is with my new sigma 30mm f1.4.







Gonna buy a tri-pod soon..


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *222Panther222*


Sorry to multi-post, but this one is with my new sigma 30mm f1.4.







Gonna buy a tri-pod soon..











I'm not going to rate this because I don't know what I'm looking at









Whoever rates mine, rate his too.

Here is a closer shot of the shuttle launch pad used on monday.


----------



## ntuason

Quote:



Originally Posted by *222Panther222*


Sorry to multi-post, but this one is with my new sigma 30mm f1.4.







Gonna buy a tri-pod soon..











5.0/10.

Did you use flash? It looks overexposed.

P.S. Is that a candle?


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*


I'm not going to rate this because I don't know what I'm looking at









Whoever rates mine, rate his too.

Here is a closer shot of the shuttle launch pad used on monday.











5/10 on the knife sorry but it's kind of a normal shot.

7/10 I like the grey/black cloud with the bright green and the shuttle just waiting there..

Yes i it's a candle and yes i used the flash to contrast down the pic for the background to be black kinda hard not to overexpose a bright splot ( i'm newb to dslr i need to learn alot!







).


----------



## theCanadian

Is your shot also in Black and White? I think that's what might have disguised it to some people.


----------



## 222Panther222

I liked it better in B&W with a little editing, i thought it was easy to recognize.


----------



## trekman

[/URL] Disneyland by TrekAMG, on Flickr

I guess someone rated that last photo


----------



## BlankThis

Wow nice







9/10


----------



## Infinitegrim

7/10 I would have tried to focus on a specific part of the dog, or used a different aperture to get more in focus


----------



## foothead

8.5/10 - correct the distortion and it'd be a 9. BTW, where is that?

This one's definitely not my best, I was just playing with a new lens and snapped a pic of the inception plant in my garden.


----------



## Sean Webster

5/10 like you said it is just a snapshot.

This is from a senior photoshoot I did yesterday for my friend I had just met lol. Tell me if it is overexposed too much. I dont have a calibrated monitor, also i think the reds are off idk, there seems to be a little extra red in my prints.

IMG_3712.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## Infinitegrim

9/10, nothing that i can see to I can complain about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foothead;13576975*
> 8.5/10 - correct the distortion and it'd be a 9. BTW, where is that?
> 
> This one's definitely not my best, I was just playing with a new lens and snapped a pic of the inception plant in my garden.


All my pictures from the last few pages all have to do with the shuttle launch. All the sunrise pictures are the sun rising over the space shuttle on the launch pad, I am across a river 11 miles away.


----------



## Kaoz

6/10 for the plant just doesn't do anything for me :-\

Heres more armor pics from the Met :-D. Thought this helmet was awesome looking!


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foothead;13576975*
> 8.5/10 - correct the distortion and it'd be a 9.


I'm just wandering what distortion you are talking about?

Do you mean how the colors in the clouds look, thats because the site I uploaded to is compressing the picture, do you know of a website that doesn't do that?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim;13577862*
> I'm just wandering what distortion you are talking about?
> 
> Do you mean how the colors in the clouds look, thats because the site I uploaded to is compressing the picture, do you know of a website that doesn't do that?


Notice how your horizon bows down, kinda like a very subtle smiley face? That's barrel distortion. Typical of wide angles.

If the distortion had been squeezing towards the center, that would have been pincushion distortion and is typical of telephotos.


----------



## trekman

8/10







[/URL]
AMG_1046.jpg by TrekAMG, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Sean Webster

3/10 It looks way too saturated

Here's another from my first photoshoot.

Ashleyvette by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## guitarisawesome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SeanWebster*


3/10 It looks way too saturated

Here's another from my first photoshoot.

Ashleyvette by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


8/10. Just a dreamy look, she looks like she's blissful. Only change i would make would be to have a stronger catch light for her eyes (so it matches the vibrant smile)

A shot I did for fun while prepping a headshot for fun.


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian;13577961*
> Notice how your horizon bows down, kinda like a very subtle smiley face? That's barrel distortion. Typical of wide angles.
> 
> If the distortion had been squeezing towards the center, that would have been pincushion distortion and is typical of telephotos.


Oh I see what you mean but its not actually distortion. In the middle where the sun is the land is flat, the land to the left and right has trees and become considerably higher then the river I am looking across.


----------



## Infinitegrim

8/10, I like it but it doesnt seem to be sharp.


----------



## Infinitegrim

8/10, I like it but it doesnt seem to be sharp.


----------



## mortimersnerd

8/10 Cool shot but I think the framing could be a little better.


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


8/10 Cool shot but I think the framing could be a little better.











unfortunetly it couldn't









There was a giant metal electrical box next to it on the right and a telephone pole to the right.

9/10


----------



## Sean Webster

Saw these at the beach at 6 am and just took a shot


IMG_4316.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## TwistedMind

7/10

Maggy. Lab & German short hair.


----------



## ntuason

Great shot! 9/10


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 Crooked and needs more contrast for my taste

Took this on the way to recieve a $13,000 Scholarship to FAU for computer engineering!

I like Blue by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## wheeltowheel

8/10
Did you post-process? Why is it so blue? What am I looking at? It would make for a neat background but it's nice to have an understandable subject.

Taken as the campus learned about bin Laden's death. No post-processing, which is why the tungsten lights are making everything warm.

Together, We Stand by wheeltowheel, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wheeltowheel;13623607*
> 8/10
> Did you post-process? Why is it so blue? What am I looking at? It would make for a neat background but it's nice to have an understandable subject.


Yeah i just made it super blue b/c it looked cool to me. i have another as a wallpaper lol.


----------



## BlankThis

8.5/10

Very cool Sean.







I found the blur to the left a little bit distracting though.

I wish my 50mm was sharper wide-open.


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wheeltowheel;13623607*
> 8/10
> Did you post-process? Why is it so blue? What am I looking at? It would make for a neat background but it's nice to have an understandable subject.
> 
> Taken as the campus learned about bin Laden's death. No post-processing, which is why the tungsten lights are making everything warm.
> 
> Together, We Stand by wheeltowheel, on Flickr


8/10. I like it, nice how you captured the movement of the crowd.


Coltsfoot by kga92, on Flickr

Playing with my new 35mm 1.8G. Love it already


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlankThis;13628062*
> I wish my 50mm was sharper wide-open.


LOL you got skipped. 7/10 just not enough emotion from the drummer. You need to capture him when he is happy or into it.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92;13643708*
> Playing with my new 35mm 1.8G. Love it already


9/10 I really like the colors and sharpness

I got the idea to do this after seeing other photos of lego ppl. This is the toy camera effect straight from the camera.

IMG_4466.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## Kaoz

9/10 Makes me feel like a kid again!

Went camping last weekend wanted to take some water shots, always loved how other people do it so why not try right :-D


----------



## ntuason

10/10. I have never ever given a perfect ten since I've signed up for OCN. Beautiful.


----------



## Kaoz

Thanks dorksterr! That pic you have up there is awesome aswell! Sharp, love the contrast of colors and just shows how amazing mother nature is!
10/10

This pic is of the house, parents buy a lot of flowers hehe loved these carnations.


----------



## Nemesis158

Very Nice Kaoz, i give it 8/10 (the white is a little blown out)

Here's one of my newer shots:


----------



## kga92

Too much flowers out of focus in the foreground, I am having trouble finding what I should look at that is in focus. 6/10


Dandelion by kga92, on Flickr


----------



## wheeltowheel

9/10

Love the composition. The background is a little bland and a little too dark for my liking

Industrial Chordate by wheeltowheel, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10

Beach after graduation, BUBBLES!

IMG_4362.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## Nemesis158

9/10 That is cool









I know this is a little out of focus but:


----------



## ~sizzzle~

^--- 8/10. Love the pic, would have easily given it a 10 if that one flower would have been a little more in focus. As is it makes a great desktop.


----------



## robchaos

9/10 I like the lighting.


----------



## shinigamibob

I like the shallow depth of field and the lighting. To me, it just seems like something odd - not something you'd normally photograph. Then again, it IS photography, who am I to say whats good and whats not? 7.8/10


----------



## robchaos

8/10. Good shot but not optimal lighting. It looks like you had to choose between the tiger being a little underexposed, or the lighting next to his face being blown out.
still on the topic of odds and ends


----------



## mahtareika

5/10 boring subject matter.

Here a pic of my nephew.


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 holy blurgasm! What lens did you use? You should have put more of the can in the shot so we can see what he sees and off centered his head.

A sunrise shot, i need a wide angle lens for these types of shots...

Golden Run Rise by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## Shane1244

7.5/10
I really like the colours and the feeling of the photo. I also like the tiny bit of out of focus in the bottom left, Only thing I'd change is tie the sun in with the rule of thirds, it's a bit tooo far off.

Nothing special, Just took this quick for ebay.


----------



## robchaos

8/10 That is some nice looking blur, but the edges of the mp3 player look fuzzy too.
I wish i could find more interesting subjects, I am tired of taking Nature pics but its hard to wander around my town snapping shots of interesting looking people without looking like a goon. Here are two people painting some trim. Not very interesting, I know


----------



## AdvanSuper

Make it interesting you need to play around with the camera settings and just mess with things.


----------



## JY

4.5/10 sadly.

This is a picture I took with my phone, I havnt shopped it at all so its not at its best. But an interesting effect none the less.


----------



## robchaos

I know. I just see textures or patterns I like, and I take the shot. Today wasn't a play around day for me. I was out photographing a local lions club 5k fundraising walk so I had to be pretty much on point for that for most of my outing. Just liked all the brick with the 2 different sized ladders.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jy360;13681125*
> 4.5/10 sadly.
> 
> This is a picture I took with my phone, I havnt shopped it at all so its not at its best. But an interesting effect none the less.


Just due to the uninteresting subject matter, or is there anything technically wrong? Not asking to be a smartass but I've just been trying to improve my candid photo skills. I've been submitting things to the local newspaper and trying to get in with that so I've been stuck shooting some boring subject matter lately.


----------



## topog_z




----------



## JY

When you find something uninteresting, saturate the living hell out of it and turn the contrast up


----------



## topog_z

10/10 heatsinks ftw.


----------



## JY

Interesting fact- that heatsink is actually black, it was the bright blue sky's reflection that made it look ble when I turned the saturation up. It hasn't been edited at all









Also not very interesting is this picture. It's the lighting and vibrant colours that I love.


----------



## foothead

I've no idea what that is. 5/10?










I probably should have stopped it down a bit more. The wingtips are slightly out of focus. Oh well.


----------



## Infinitegrim

8/10, you mentioned exactly what I was going to say. The left wings are noticeably out of focus when compared to the wing on the right.


----------



## theCanadian

My guess? CMYK toner cartridges.


----------



## foothead

5/10. The rocket is pretty awesome, but the picture really isn't doing much for me.










Taken with a ~100 year old Kodak Brownie 2A.


----------



## topog_z

What happens if i rep him for the post:thinking:


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topog_z;13693790*
> What happens if i rep him for the post:thinking:


The rep system explodes..

9/10 for foothead. This picture isn't much, but I just wanted to rate his. I think its really cool that the picture was taken with a 100 year old camera. Only took the point off because the big truck is distracting. A smaller car or even a earlier period vehicle would have been really cool to have in that shot.


----------



## theCanadian

Anyone know if D3000 grips will fit the D3100 (and what other body's grips would be compatible)?


----------



## AdvanSuper

From what I seen on google the battery is different so it wouldn't work.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian;13695427*
> Anyone know if D3000 grips will fit the D3100 (and what other body's grips would be compatible)?


I don't think it will. Different battery. Might share the same as the 5100 since they share a common battery type and that seems to be the way it's gone with older models. This is all I've found.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/767121-REG/Zeikos_ZE_NBG3100_Battery_Grip_f_NIKON.html

http://www.adorama.com/FPGD80.html

And a Neewer grip on Amazon that I can't link for some reason


----------



## phaseshift

IMG_2538-Editb by dex_inthecity, on Flickr


----------



## bigdog320

^ 10/10 I like the fact that it unfocused everything in the back but kept focused everything in the front









This was taken in a moving car

















And took this at my Cousin house









And your not going to believed what I took these pictures with. A Galaxy S 4G







I got more pictures if y'all want to see some more. Just ask if you do


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos;13693896*
> The rep system explodes..
> 
> 9/10 for foothead. This picture isn't much, but I just wanted to rate his. I think its really cool that the picture was taken with a 100 year old camera. Only took the point off because the big truck is distracting. A smaller car or even a earlier period vehicle would have been really cool to have in that shot.


I was thinking the exact same thing when I took it. Unfortunately, the person with the truck worked there, so there was no chance of it moving within a reasonable time.

Here's the camera.










It's a model B with the tension spring in the center, which according to this page, means it was manufactured between 1911 and 1917. It's supposed to use 70mm 116 film, but since that is no longer available, I made some adapters to fit 120.


----------



## phaseshift

DSC_0012-Edita by dex_inthecity, on Flickr

The ex-gf...man she was great


----------



## Infinitegrim

8/10

For all of my photos of the sun coming right above the clouds I got a very odd "artifact". You can see the inverted "reflection" of the sun inbetween the buildings.


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10 Nice pic, the "reflection" is lense flare.

I hate being tired and not wanting to leave my house to take photos lol

IMG_4589.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## trekman

nice 8/10








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## gtsteviiee

I like the effect of it, but not really getting the picture. It's a gas station boy but, I don't know. 7/10.


Telescope by gtdriftingdc, on Flickr


----------



## Infinitegrim

6/10. If the picture wasn't "hazy", there wasn't bird crap on it, and those annoying black bars were gone I would have given it a 9/10


----------



## Dimaggio1103

^9/10 im in love with the mood and colors.

Here is my first ever shot with a DSLR with my first DSLR so be easy. Also I know im supposed to compress it but don't know how, sorry.


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foothead;13696753*
> I was thinking the exact same thing when I took it. Unfortunately, the person with the truck worked there, so there was no chance of it moving within a reasonable time.
> 
> Here's the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a model B with the tension spring in the center, which according to this page, means it was manufactured between 1911 and 1917. It's supposed to use 70mm 116 film, but since that is no longer available, I made some adapters to fit 120.


Haha what's the shutter speed on that baby?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


^9/10 im in love with the mood and colors.

Here is my first ever shot with a DSLR with my first DSLR so be easy. Also I know im supposed to compress it but don't know how, sorry.











*7/10* Not too bad for the first shot.







I'm no great photographer so take my rating and ramblings here with a grain of salt. I just thought I need to add a little something extra other than X/10 here since it's your first shot.

Couple points off for a subject that just doesn't hold my attention. That's pretty subjective though. -2

One of those umm errr weeds is in focus rest are not. That's good but it just doesn't stand out. Would have been better to grab a little different angle maybe to try to pull the focal point out a little more. Or open up the depth of field a little more to grab the whole bunch of ummm errrr weeds. Overall here the composition just needs something to make it pop and it just isn't happening. -4

Like the background bokeh. +1

IQ +1

A lot better than my first shot with a DSLR +1

7/10









Algae On the Riverbank....


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10 yummmmm algae


IMG_4562.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos;13705029*
> Haha what's the shutter speed on that baby?


When the camera was new, it was between 1/50 and 1/60. Now that it's old and the springs are worn out, it's more like 1/30. Luckily, it has a very primitive aperture control (a metal plate with three holes drilled in it) so I can correct for it.

EDIT: For the above picture, 7/10. The unfocused stems in the foreground as well as the uneven background are distracting.

I got bored and taped a 50mm f/1.7 vivitar onto my camera, backwards. The spider (legs included)was only slightly larger than a pencil eraser.










LOL @ the hexagonal lens flares all over the place.

EDIT2: Here's another photo to show the scale of the first.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

^ 6/10 Unfocused and subject not attention grabbing IMO but im noob.









Here is my beautiful subject (wifey) let me know how I can improve maybe even in post processing.

[IMG][URL=http://i1117.photobucket....k590/Dimaggio1103/AmandaPanda.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]


----------



## theCanadian

You took the shot from a low angle. Typically you want to be on the same level as your subject. For this shot, you probably want to pull the camera back a bit and reveal your subject's location in what appears to be a garden. Also, your wife's shoulders are pretty tucked in. Have her open them up a little more to the camera if your doing a shoot. Not much you can do there for candids. Also you're light is flat. It was probably overcast. Not really something you can control, but something to pay attention to. Your pop up flash would probably help quite a bit here.

Protip: Use the flash when the sun is high in the sky to eliminate shadows on people's faces.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Right on theCanadian. thanks man. Will take every bit of your advice. However the subjects location was trying to be hid. As the surroundings was trash cans and polls.lol

Spot on man, it was overcast. nice thanks for the tips.


----------



## Buttnose

My first post on here, looking for some feedback.

Cheers!


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttnose;13719627*
> [
> ~Snip~
> My first post on here, looking for some feedback.
> 
> Cheers!


8/10


----------



## Cryptic20

Subject Matter is unclear to me , 5/10


----------



## Dimaggio1103

^7/10 Great shot but the subject matter is boring to me, see to many side profiles of cars like that. However, IMO only I am a noob.


----------



## Sean Webster

5/10 out of focus and bad lighting

IMG_4673.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanWebster;13728654*
> 5/10 out of focus and bad lighting
> 
> IMG_4673.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


Great even though I would like to see the bottom part more in focus. 7/10


----------



## Sean Webster

10/10 really nice pic, is that an african cichlid? I used to have one like that but a brighter yellow.


8th Grade Clarissa by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## phaseshift

9/10 Very pretty! Here is a candid I took of my friend she didn't expect it and she was on the move. Theres a few things wrong with this shot but for some reason I like it a lot.


Late for class by dex_inthecity, on Flickr


----------



## ph10m

8/10, great shot but the background is quite disturbing


----------



## SkipSkovhugger

7/10
Great shot, with a good flare. What bugs me a bit tho, is the white ghosting in the upper left hand corner








Otherwise, a great shot.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkipSkovhugger;13736291*
> 7/10
> Great shot, with a good flare. What bugs me a bit tho, is the white ghosting in the upper left hand corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, a great shot.


9/10 I love how the background really brings out the subject


IMG_2657b by dex_inthecity, on Flickr


----------



## Manyak

9/10 - Every photographer shoots their dog at some point but I never get tired of it, the only thing I would have done to it is edit out those red and black boxes in the background.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

^7/10 Great detail and lighting, but not attention grabbing to me.


----------



## ntuason

8/10. The flower behind the subject is kind of distracting.


----------



## foothead

6/10. It just looks out of focus to me. I would've either stopped it down or opened it up more.

This is not a great picture by any means, I just thought it was interesting.










It's a match, about 1/2 second after ignition.


----------



## Sean Webster

4/10 interesting yes but not really what i would post for a rating. Plus the focus is bad...should have it focused on the front more and smaller f-stop. 
IMG_4945.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## wheeltowheel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *foothead*


6/10. It just looks out of focus to me. I would've either stopped it down or opened it up more.


Opening it up more would just isolate the background further and make it more "out of focus"


----------



## wheeltowheel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SeanWebster*


4/10 interesting yes but not really what i would post for a rating. Plus the focus is bad...should have it focused on the front more and smaller f-stop. 
IMG_4945.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


7/10
Sky is slightly blown out, pole is distracting. I find the landscape to be slightly distracting. A little too much contrast for my taste as well. A lot of detail has been lost in the dark areas (wheels, grille, etc.). I may have shot with the light rather than against it and moved closer to the subject at a lower angle.


A Relaxing Memorial Day Weekend by wheeltowheel, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

9/10 nice slight blur to the background, subject in focus and framed well.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

^7/10 looks to cropped.

Found this by the old mine in Jerome thought it looked interesting. Played with PP for first time.


----------



## kga92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


^7/10 looks to cropped.

Found this by the old mine in Jerome thought it looked interesting. Played with PP for first time.










7/10 Another angle could have been more interesting, what is it?


DSC_1408.jpg by kga92, on Flickr


----------



## Dimaggio1103

A water fountain from the older days.


----------



## drb328

taken with my droid so not the best quality


----------



## Sean Webster

What is up with the wrist! It looks like the circulation is cut off!


----------



## drb328

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanWebster;13762734*
> What is up with the wrist! It looks like the circulation is cut off!


nope, i have scrawny chicken wrists so they always look that way. But watches stay put for the most part


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanWebster;13762734*
> What is up with the wrist! It looks like the circulation is cut off!


I think it looks that way because I think it is on his right wrist.


----------



## phaseshift

Smoke Break by dex_inthecity, on Flickr

god I love the 135mm L, its a ninja tool!


----------



## ntuason

9/10. I really like this photo. The blond hair, arms and hands are a little too overexposed but nothing too bad for me.


----------



## TC_Fenua

7/10 I like the scenery, but the light isn't right ( imho ), and the roof behind the bridge is a bit distracting, Other than that, cool picture










_The Milky Way_


----------



## ntuason

Thanks for the input! 9.5/10. I love this pic it looks like something out of the National Geographic or Discovery Channel.

I'll throw this in just for fun, I really dont know what kind of photography I'm into, it seems like I just shoot things I find interesting and to other people its like WT F!? Is this?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

^9/10 I think that's a great pic. Cant really explain why but I love it. If the Web was just a tad bit sharper would have been flawless.

Hard to get all the petals in focus so I went primarily for the mid ones.


----------



## iliyas

9/10 for the Angle of the flowers, btw nice DOF.
 
Mosque HDR by Iliyas10, on Flickr


----------



## PureOC Jim




----------



## iliyas

^LOL.
 
Muslim Girl by Iliyas10, on Flickr


----------



## Shane1244

Stay on topic.


----------



## bfeng91

Such a cute dog...8/10. Kinda blends in with the background though  also would like the dog a little more toward the center of the frame? Idk, maybe just me...


DSC_2241 by bfeng91, on Flickr


----------



## drb328

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bfeng91*


Such a cute dog...8/10. Kinda blends in with the background though  also would like the dog a little more toward the center of the frame? Idk, maybe just me...


DSC_2241 by bfeng91, on Flickr


I like how the grass is out of focus, focus is drawn to the bird. stump seems a little over exposed but i dont mind that.

Overall 7/10


didnt get rated last time
keep in mind this is off a phone


----------



## Dimaggio1103

^6/10 Really sharp on the watch but uninteresting subject.

Not really sure what type of flower this is but looked interesting.


----------



## TC_Fenua

7.5/10 , nice bokeh, great sharpness, but I would have push the clarity and the blacks a little to enhance the contrast, colors are a bit blend ( I just love vivid colors







).


_Just another day in paradise ..._


----------



## SkipSkovhugger

9/10 - Gorgeous sunset picture! Good use of negative exposure (if you used it? Anyway, thats how I make my sunset pictures and get the foreground black).
A thing that the larger version shows better, is the clouds rolling in from the left!
I recomend people go and see the picture on flickr









Ok here's mine. Taken at a trip to the park with my GF and a couple of our friends with their daughter


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13794419*
> ^6/10 Really sharp on the watch but uninteresting subject.
> 
> Not really sure what type of flower this is but looked interesting.


its stinging nettle







... dont touch it... it is like poison oak to the 10th









EDIT: nice pic though


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;13798175*
> its stinging nettle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... dont touch it... it is like poison oak to the 10th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: nice pic though


Wow. Thanks for letting me know I almost touched it too.lol


----------



## W00MBA

That's not nettle... or at least any kind I've ever seen









This is nettle. stinging hairs with formic acid that break off like tiny needles. Stay away from it.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W00MBA;13799781*
> That's not nettle... or at least any kind I've ever seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is nettle. stinging hairs with formic acid that break off like tiny needles. Stay away from it.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


that first one is the type that we get up at the camp i work at... i thought that it is a type of nettle (at least thats what i waas told), but it more like a mix of fire coral and jumping cacti when i got hit by it... i fell in a big patch last year and my shoulder swelled up and it had spines in it for like 4-5 weeks... not fun







, but i fell in it prity hard (probably wouldnt be any where near that bad if you just touched it)

EDIT: a quick google search revealed it is White Prickly Poppy... and poisonous none the less... so be glad you didnt pick it


----------



## W00MBA

Taken on my Atrix

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkipSkovhugger

No one wants to rate my latest picture?


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10 it is to cropped...seeing more of the flower would have been far better.

This is a pic I took on the way back from the beach the other night.

Intercostal Night by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## Dimaggio1103

^8/10 Great photo but the subject is ok...

@Skipskovhugger I like yours 9/10 great shot.

Here is a close up of the nettle used yals suggestions. Keep in mind not a macro lens its a Canon EFS f/4-5.6 IS


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13805919*
> ^8/10 Great photo but the subject is ok...
> 
> @Skipskovhugger I like yours 9/10 great shot.
> 
> Here is a close up of the nettle used yals suggestions. Keep in mind not a macro lens its a Canon EFS f/4-5.6 IS


7/10 it seems a bit over exposed. Try stepping down .7 of a stop. And I'm not really digging the angle.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

(Yes, the white balance is what is it is because I like it that way)


----------



## guitarisawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k;13809297*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes, the white balance is what is it is because I like it that way)


Badass texture! Love that. 9/10!









And my new toy, just took this because the brushed aluminum is awesome!


----------



## wheeltowheel

7.5/10
Watch your composition. The foreground detail I feel is demanding attention, but the depth of field is too shallow for it to be in focus. In addition, the pin connectors are cutting it a little close to the edge of the photo. The end of the card looks very good and sharp. I really like the blue lit background toward the right of the photo. Many folks disregard composing a nice background in exchange for a shallow depth of field--yours is good.


studystudystudy by wheeltowheel, on Flickr


----------



## TC_Fenua

9/10 , I really like the ambiance, soft contrast, and focus is spot on. I would have, however, offsetted the subject a little more to the right. Surprisingly, the bright windows aren't distracting









_Night guardian_


----------



## Manyak

9.9/10 - Full moons look cooler, but great capture


----------



## theCanadian

Full moons are boring by themselves, photographically speaking.


----------



## TC_Fenua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian;13837284*
> Full moons are boring by themselves, photographically speaking.


Exactly, that's why I tend to shoot the Moon when it's waxing or waning, to capture details in the terminator, craters, rifts and such









Thanks for the rating









PS: I'm an amateur astronomer


----------



## BlankThis

@Manyak: 8.5/10 Great shot I just find it a little busy with all the different textures.


----------



## ntuason

9.0/10. I love the warm colours!


----------



## kga92

7/10^ Would be nicer if there was some more colour.


DSC_2445.jpg by kga92, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

7/10. The moth is nice, the leaf is random.


----------



## SilenTxR

7.5/10 Nice colors, though I think it's a bit too busy.

Majorie Glacier in Alaska


----------



## GoneTomorrow

8/10 - Nice capture indeed, but the glacier is too distant, leaving a lot of empty space (you might not have been able to get closer).

Ran into someone on the street with pet rats:


Rats by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

9/10
Draws your attention to the mouse. I love street photography.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

7.5/10
Very interesting subject, but a bit distracted by the background(can't be helped though)


----------



## Buttnose

9/10 really nice capturing all the tiny droplets still.


----------



## robchaos

6/10 if it is portrait, the shadow across the face and the framing. still 6/10 if it is just street photography, it gives no information about what this gentleman is sitting on or doing, just an upper torso and the sky. and the framing still.


----------



## TC_Fenua

6.5/10, the front is little too busy for me, and I don't know if the subject is the plants or the bird house, plus the flare is a bit distracting. But I like the ambiance nonetheless : countryside calm


----------



## Scope

8.5/10 Beautiful photo but it would have been between if you had moved over to the left or closer to the water, those plants are kinda distracting. Love the tone in the sky and the water though.

Here's an old self portrait:


----------



## robchaos

9/10 nice and artsy. I like it.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos;13875491*
> 9/10 nice and artsy. I like it.


7/10 Could have done it at a more epic angle.

Here's another droplet of mine:


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10 May i suggest that you should make your watermark smaller. It kind of takes away from the photo for me seeing it take up so much of the pic.

This is my pug Norman. He was trying to jump up and catch a butterfly, but it looks like he is walking lol.


Norman by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

8.5/10 Very nice balls, err, I mean picture. The background kind of distracts a little bit, trying a larger aperture for more bokehliciousness.


----------



## robchaos

9/10. I feel like the flower stem is just a touch sharper then the ants, and i'd want it the other way around.


----------



## ntuason

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robchaos*


9/10. I feel like the flower stem is just a touch sharper then the ants, and i'd want it the other way around. 










8.0.

I really like it, especially how each petals have a touch of violet. its almost hypnotic. but I find it kind of boring probably because 50% of the time I do photography there's flowers involved.


----------



## ampeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*


8.0.

I really like it, especially how each petals have a touch of violet. its almost hypnotic. but I find it kind of boring probably because 50% of the time I do photography there's flowers involved.











I like the simplicity of it and the lighting and focus.


----------



## bfeng91

7/10. Berries are kinda in the shadow, blends in a lot. A little dark for my taste while some stuff in the background is overexposed.

Playing around with my new Sigma 150










DSC_2680 by bfeng91, on Flickr


----------



## theCanadian

^


----------



## ntuason

9.0. Sad subject. Great shot.


----------



## Goobers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DorkSterr;13932725*
> 9.0. Sad subject. Great shot.


subject is unaware - check
adequate lighting - check
delicious bokkeh - check
nice composition - che....no

personally the right hand side is too cluttered, if it was oof it wouldn't matter so much, but its not, so it distracts from the subject, it would have been a good landscape if the bird was on the right ROT line, that way minimizing the amount of tree in frame, other wise the only comp that would work well for this shot imo would be a portrait shot.


Harro by Steve Tyson, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

9/10 I like the sense of motion you get from it.


----------



## ntuason

8.0. Love macro shots! I think you could of focused a little bit more on the subject.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

9.5 - REally like the color and focus. Just a little off centre (could be a little higher).

Just picked up a Rebel T3i. So far I love using it. Just need to learn how to use it. So far Ive been using the Auto modes or Program. Would like to start stepping into more custom options and modes.

My daughter and son (when he was only a few hours old)


----------



## waldoh74

10/10
That is awesome! Way to capture the moment! I can see on you daughter's face "awww....this means less christmas presents for me huh?"

Here's my dog two weeks after I got him. About 6 months old back in October. Don't judge to harshly, I'm still new to photography









CHAAARGE!!!


----------



## Segovax

I don't know enough to critique you really well, it looks good to me.


----------



## Dark

Sharp! Your subject seems a little dark but still sharp. What lens/camera?


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark;14006188*
> Sharp! Your subject seems a little dark but still sharp. What lens/camera?


It's a Canon 28-135mm F/3.5-5.6. She has a pretty dark face and the sun was at her back... how could I have improved the shot?

I love your action shot of the horses.


----------



## Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax;14006228*
> It's a Canon 28-135mm F/3.5-5.6. She has a pretty dark face and the sun was at her back... how could I have improved the shot?
> 
> I love your action shot of the horses.


I can only think of photo editing outside of repositioning her. Then again, I'm no professional. Lightroom helps brighten darks without brightening the brights. lol


----------



## robchaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark*


I can only think of photo editing outside of repositioning her. Then again, I'm no professional. Lightroom helps brighten darks without brightening the brights. lol


This is true, but only to an extent. Lightroom can only lighten or darken areas if the detail is there in the first place. If something is blown out, or too underexposed, the detail has been lost and all it will do is introduce more noise into the area you are trying to bring out. But the dog photo does not look like that might be the case. You can play with the highlights and shadow levels and see if you can get more detail into the photo. Other then PP you'd just have to recompose the shot and take it again.


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Please be gentle with me







Taken with Canon Powershot SX130IS


----------



## bfeng91

Don't forget to rate!

6/10 - a little oversaturated for my taste, kind of bland composition


DSC_2825 by bfeng91, on Flickr


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Nice!

(this post doesn't count as the rating)


----------



## frankth3frizz

sorry for the quality, it was on facebook since its not my camera. was just playing with my friends camera xD


----------



## bfeng91

2/10, mainly for not rating. Otherwise, not enough DoF, sky is meh, boring subject


DSC_2762 by bfeng91, on Flickr


----------



## Dark

7/10 - I would've bumped up the contrast just a tad to make the a little more vibrant but the composer is great.


----------



## ntuason

7.0. I think you need to clean your sensor, there are two white dots on the garage, its a nice picture but I think you could of used a larger aperture.


----------



## spaceballsrules

8/10 I am not qualified to really rate, but I like that you can see the beam of light as it falls.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*


7.0. I think you need to clean your sensor, there are two white dots on the garage, its a nice picture but I think you could of used a larger aperture.

http://img860.imageshack.us/img860/2961/nik4533.jpg


Not to pass over spaceballs, but do you think this might have been better from a lower angle?


----------



## Dark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*


7.0. I think you need to clean your sensor, there are two white dots on the garage, its a nice picture but I think you could of used a larger aperture.


Never noticed that until today, good eye. It's a much older picture and I can't seem to find it in any others, who knows. The image is actually cropped, not the best location so I was removing parts that weren't helping the photo.

Spaceballs, 9/10, looks great, the shadow and the lighting are working well in the picture! Cute pup!


----------



## gtsteviiee

Nice quality and well done on the focus, I'm not really great at rating peoples photos soo, I'll give yours a 8/10.


hgfhgfhgf by gtdriftingdc, on Flickr


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark*


Spaceballs, 9/10, looks great, the shadow and the lighting are working well in the picture! Cute pup!


Wow! I was not expecting such a high score.








That was actually shot with P&S Olmpus Stylus 1010. It takes good shots when the light is right. BTW That is Dibs, my lil' circus dog.
BTW I am really digging your shot. Great subject, great texture and lighting, and the background complements perfectly while staying in the background. I just wish the ears weren't cropped, but that might change the whole shot. 9.5/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*


Nice quality and well done on the focus, I'm not really great at rating peoples photos soo, I'll give yours a 8/10.


hgfhgfhgf by gtdriftingdc, on Flickr


8/10 I always like flowers. Maybe zoom in and make it more about the flower cluster. The subtle differences in color of the petals is really nice.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Well I can't really zoom in anymore, that's the closest I can go. Using a 50mm 1.8F lens with t1i. Took it around 1PM where the sun was very bright


----------



## robchaos

@spaceballs > 7/10 I like the tone and feel, but I would have composed it from a different angle to get the bull closer to the tree. I feel like it spreads my focus too far apart.


----------



## Imrac

8/10 on the cannons, feels like something is missing. Maybe a tad less aperture to get the wheel in the foreground a little more crisp. Looks great though!


----------



## spaceballsrules

9/10 I am a sucker for pocket rockets, so I may be a little biased.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos;14016651*
> @spaceballs > 7/10 I like the tone and feel, but I would have composed it from a different angle to get the bull closer to the tree. I feel like it spreads my focus too far apart.


Haha! That pic was a setup. It just won juror's choice in a small competition in Vermont, for which the theme was "Down On the Farm."
Here is the other winning photo...."Antique Kenyan beans and maize smallholder farmer" by Nicholas Mitchell


----------



## Modus

10/10, can't really give a proper rating since i'm a complete beginner.


----------



## ntuason

4.0. Everything seems to be a little underexposed. Was this done with a P&S? I really like the part where the sun is shining, looks so magical lol.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*


4.0. Everything seems to be a little underexposed. Was this done with a P&S? I really like the part where the sun is shining, looks so magical lol.











It was shot with a D3000.

4/10 for yours, I cant find a point to the picture.


----------



## robchaos

9/10. Cool! Flashlight painting maybe?


----------



## Dark

8/10, the color looks great! Is that in Baltimore?


----------



## robchaos

Most certainly is


----------



## Deverica Wolf

Clowns in my nightmares! AHHHHHH! 8/10

Edit. I don't have a camera lol. Opps


----------



## pujo

^ 0/10. No camera. hehehe

previous photo 8/10. Very nice


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*












this is fantastic! love it! 11/10!


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pujo;14057275*
> ^ 0/10. No camera. hehehe
> 
> previous photo 8/10. Very nice


7/10 for yours. I'd like to see more DOF and sharpness.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift;14064729*
> this is fantastic! love it! 11/10!


I agree. That's about as good as it gets.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robchaos*


7/10 for yours. I'd like to see more DOF and sharpness.










7/10, the thing that distracts me is the look on the left guys face.









First shot taken with my new toy, Nikon D5000, my first DSLR










Flower Closeup by SmokinWaffle, on Flickr


----------



## BlankThis

7.5/10 Nice detail







Could use a bit more saturation, or it could have been the white balance.


----------



## bfeng91

7/10 Love the sun rays, colors seem a little dull though. I'm also a little confused as to the focus of the picture.


DSC_2942 by bfeng91, on Flickr


----------



## gtsteviiee

7/10 Not really digging that picture because of so many pictures I have seen are like that.

Wow, this page is filled with 7's


Ferrero Time! by gtdriftingdc, on Flickr


----------



## ntuason

Mmmm... My fave chocolate.


----------



## kiwiasian

@Blank, that photo is absolutely beautiful.

@Stevie, really nice photo but I have to give it 6/10 because the anti-contrast is very distracting.

If anyone could rate my lame product photography.....


----------



## Jason_B

Time to play









7/10 just because I think the letters a little hard to read, but then again you may be focusing on the black tube. I dunno...


Wooden Spool by JBell_91, on Flickr


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;14078097*
> @Blank, that photo is absolutely beautiful.


Thank you very much


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason_B;14078244*
> Time to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wooden Spool by JBell_91, on Flickr


7/10. Nice photo, but I think it needs a little something "extra" to make it stand out. The midday lighting is a bit harsh as well.

Here's a panorama I took last year in the Virgin Islands. Needless to say, the original version is much, much larger (about 32 megapixels):


----------



## Jason_B

Quote:



Originally Posted by *996gt2*


7/10. Nice photo, but I think it needs a little something "extra" to make it stand out. The midday lighting is a bit harsh as well.

Here's a panorama I took last year in the Virgin Islands. Needless to say, the original version is much, much larger (about 32 megapixels):












I just got my DSLR 2 days ago..got alot to learn myself









Love that picture, 9/10....dunno what the 1/10 is missing though.


----------



## robchaos

I give that panorama 10/10. I don't see anything it's missing. Interesting shoreline, cool islets, and some nice colors in the sky.








The grounds crew at Camden yards cleaning up after the orioles were swept by St. Louis.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

6/10, decent overall picture, but nothing special. Not a great sports fan myself, either.










Beetle Juice by SmokinWaffle, on Flickr


----------



## liljoejoe54

6/10 there is too much going on in that pic, nothing catches my eye.










I took this at the Blackhawks game 2 years ago on Easter. Kane was the star of the game and I snapped with with my old D60 when he came out to greet the crowd.


----------



## Dark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robchaos*


I give that panorama 10/10. I don't see anything it's missing. Interesting shoreline, cool islets, and some nice colors in the sky.
http://rdsperformance.com/photography/main/stadium.jpg
The grounds crew at Camden yards cleaning up after the orioles were swept by St. Louis.


I know this one was already voted on but personally I don't feel it deserved a 6/10, I'm going to say 9/10 and simply because the only area that seems to be in focus are the chairs in the foreground. The color looks great and it takes some skill to pull off that wide of a motionless shot at night with stadium lighting. Well done in my book.


----------



## Dark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


6/10, decent overall picture, but nothing special. Not a great sports fan myself, either.










Beetle Juice by SmokinWaffle, on Flickr


I'm going to say 6/10, it doesn't seem to carry anything unique and almost gives me the feeling that it's one photo from a 'for sale' ad. The quality is there though and if it's SOC (straight off the camera) then the colors were captured well!


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark*












7/10. It's a good picture and DoF is used effectively, but the horse needs some fill-flash (or light off a reflector) and the composition is a little tight around the horse (ear cut off, bottom of mouth almost cut off). The fence in the background is distracting to me due to it being slanted.

Here's one from a recent wedding I shot:


----------



## robchaos

7/10 The dogs head is too close to a white background. It seems to blend in.
Happy 4th everyone, now for a non traditional fireworks shot...


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 Nice shot and idea.

Here's a buch I took and merged together.

Happy independence day by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## mortimersnerd

8/10 - The picture is too busy and I like my fireworks pictures a little more crisp.


----------



## Kaoz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


8/10 - The picture is too busy and I like my fireworks pictures a little more crisp.











Awesome shot! wow! 9/10 really nice picture :-D

Here is a shot I took on July 4th of Roosevelt Island :-D in NY, I know it's a little crooked, did the best I could hehe.


----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaoz*


Awesome shot! wow! 9/10 really nice picture :-D

Here is a shot I took on July 4th of Roosevelt Island :-D in NY, I know it's a little crooked, did the best I could hehe.











I don't really know how to rate but I like the scenery 8/10. Here's a shot in using my new DSC-HX100V...I found it in my mom's garden and thought it looked nice. I'm sure a DSLR could have taken a better photo...but I'm not a hardcore photographer...yet


----------



## robchaos

7/10 nothing particularly interesting, I'd play around with levels in PhotoShop. It seems a touch drab.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

9/10 Nice capture. DOF is good. Subject is nice and sharp. The only negative I can think to say is maybe the light was a little harsh like it was shot mid day.

Borrowed a 70-200 yesterday. (shouldn't have done that







)


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 nice blur and color. I want one of those 70-200s myself









Went to the shooting range today. This 1911 is 3 times more expensive than my computer lol.

.45 by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## shakenbake158

9/10 Im knida knew to photography so I dont know what to look for, but I think it looks cool. And that is a sweet gun.


----------



## Modus

7/10, nice


----------



## BlankThis

9/10

Well placed horizon







The only thing that lets you down is the noise.


----------



## robchaos

9/10 I like that reflection. Good capture and pleasing exposure. Would like a cloudier sky but that's not your fault.









A historic building at Shepherd Pratt hospital that I thought looked neat.


----------



## BlankThis

8/10 I like how we look through the sort of tunnel/path yet it doesn't draw my attention away from the building. That tree in front on the right side is bothersome (Should have cut it down at very least) and you could get a little more colour and dynamics out of it in post. They just don't make 'em like they used to...

A real oldie but I wanna see if anyone can guess what and where this is


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 I'm pretty sure that is a boat, like a tour boat. I have no idea where it is though lol US or UK or elsewhere.

My grandmothers cat Fluffy

Fluffy by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## mortimersnerd

8/10 - the perspective seems a little off. Shotting from a little lower angle might help. Also consider cropping part of the right side of the picture out with the door and hinge.

More experimenting with product photography. I'll get it one of these days.


----------



## robchaos

6/10. Needs greater depth of field. Since you are shooting a stationary object and timing is not an issue, get a tripod, open that aperture up, and lower the shutter speed or use flash. That will get the whole object nice and sharp.

Nothing special here, just checking out the hi ISO setting on my D90. B&W makes it a little more bearable.









@ Blank, that definitely looks like a tour boat or ferry, is that at a canal or some sort of aquaduct?


----------



## BlankThis

It was a tour boat in Amsterdam. Such an amazing place.


----------



## Kaoz

Old school feel to it I like it but like you said nothing special, 5/10

Here is another shot of some buildings in Roosevelt Island, NY


----------



## DeltaD

would like it if all the buildings/trees are completely dark like a silhouette. very nice sky

this is my first shot with my first DSLR


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 Crane adds yet is a little distracting at the same time

I was at a euro car meet last night and this guy's m3 was sexyyy. lol

IMG_6149.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## gtsteviiee

Kind of looks blurry for me for some reason, but ok, 7/10.


new car by gtdriftingdc, on Flickr

TROLL HARD.


----------



## Sean Webster

^GT5? Prius racing lol


----------



## gtsteviiee

Aw, you got me. I shouldn't have posted my Flickr photo instead.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*


Aw, you got me. I shouldn't have posted my Flickr photo instead.


lol, dude if that was a real photo I would have given up on photography. I saw your other flickr pics and they are awsome. Now it's time for you to do more like those but for real.


----------



## gokumhz

If that last one were real I'd have said 10/10 for sure









I haven't posted in this thread yet, and just took up photography a year ago, just got my new DSLR before summer hit and been snapping away every day since.


Groundhog 2 by The Mad Christographer, on Flickr

Caught this little guy (groundhog), watching me as I was strolling along taking pictures at an amusement park.


----------



## pn0yb0i

7/10 Interesting subject.

I can tell it was a spontaneous shot, loss of shsarpness in the corners and could do better in composition

now for my contribution:


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pn0yb0i*


7/10 Interesting subject.

I can tell it was a spontaneous shot, loss of shsarpness in the corners and could do better in composition

now for my contribution:










what is that? its prity


----------



## ntuason

Wow very nice colour, contrast and saturation! 8.0/10 I can't give it a higher score because the bottom of the subject is blurry. Really nice shot tho.


----------



## pn0yb0i

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


what is that? its prity










Its a carniverous plant. Small animals and insects fall into the opening (usually filled with water) and the plant digests it slowly.

@DorkSterr

Awesome shot, id personally dodge some of the water to bring out more detail and contrast! I do not like rating pictures on a scale, but rather a critique~ I love your style! Have you tried shooting BW film? Its pretty fun.

More contributions:

Carnival Ride Long Exposure

Location: Santa Monica / Vermont Ave.
Los Angeles, CA (October 31, 2010)

Film: Legacy Pro 400
Camera: Canon EOS Rebel G
Lens: Tamron 17mm-50mm (Digital Crop Lens)
Scanner: Epson V500

Devloper: D-76 @ Recommended times

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jcardin...n/photostream/









And another for kicks (inspired by some of Microsofts wallpapers)


----------



## robchaos

9/10 for the carnival photo I like it all except the (pp?) vignetting.
7/10 for the bamboo. For a wallpaper I feel like more consistent light levels through the image would have been better.

ready for takeoff


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10 too little in focus


BMW M3 by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## R3T1N4L

10\10 great shot! love the hints of HDR.


----------



## Manyak

^^^ I'm not seeing your photo


----------



## R3T1N4L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manyak;14159718*
> ^^^ I'm not seeing your photo


haha sry i fixed it.


----------



## TheDude100

someone had to do it


----------



## pn0yb0i

10/10 its a win


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r3t1n4l*


10\\10 great shot! Love the hints of hdr.

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6024/...2012920d_b.jpg


8/10 - needs more DOF, and call me crazy but I think it would look better in B&W


----------



## ntuason

10. Wow thats beautiful! Perfect saturation and focus. Love the Bokeh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manyak

9.9/10 - I think everything about that shot is perfect, it just needs to be brightened up a tad


----------



## Kris88

8/10, Wish he was facing the camera


Untitled by K r i s, on Flickr


----------



## mortimersnerd

9/10 - I like it though the white balance in the sky seems off.


----------



## robchaos

9/10. The only thing I dislike is the slightly bright portion on the helmet.


----------



## ntuason

9/10 I like this photo, my kind of style!

Just for fun, I feel like I've been neglecting my computer since getting into photography.


----------



## R1P5AW

^ 9/10..very cool


----------



## robchaos

7/10. The skies colors are ok, but honestly I see the lighting down on the buildings along that block, and I feel like I'd rather see them. It looks like it might be interesting.


----------



## BlankThis

7/10 I would have placed the dog offset to center


----------



## Sean Webster

9.9/10 very good shot, it just seems to be missing something to me...idk

My friend Ashleyvette and I were making a music video and the lighting was perfect for some pics.


IMG_6274.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## gokumhz

9/10 Very sharp picture, and as you said nice lighting too, I think a face shot would have been more interesting though.


Great Horned Owl by The Mad Christographer, on Flickr

I was very fortunate to spot a great horned owl on my walk around the marsh today


----------



## VortexBlast

8.5/10
Nice picture, great subject and sharp picture. Maybe a little bit more closer or a longer focal range to emphasize more on the owl rather than the branches that is a bit distracting in my opinion.

Canon FD 55mm f/1.2 SSC Test Shot by Gothika Genta, on Flickr

Yeah, not a very interesting picture but what's interesting is the setup. I used my 7D and a friend let me borrow his vintage EF converted FD 55mm f/1.2 SSC. Shot wide open at f/1.2
More info on this lens here
I will show more interesting pictures when I finish editing them.


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 due to the awsome blur! I want a 50L so bad, i'm stuck with a 50 1.8









Another of my friend from yesterday.


Ashleyvette by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## gokumhz

10/10 for sure, very nice shot, perfect lighting, nice blurred background, and beautiful subject










I see you by The Mad Christographer, on Flickr

I went back tonight after dinner to see if the owls were still in the area, this was one of the better shots I got







This is cropped from a larger photo, shot with a Canon T3 with a 55-250mm lens at 250mm.


----------



## spRICE

8.5/10 I really like the clarity of this picture and you caught the owl at a great moment as it is looking off into space. The only thing I don't really like about this photo is that the branches get in the way and are very distracting, but I realize that you probably couldn't avoid this as photographing birds is very tricky business









Here is my photo. I took this last night in Japantown in San Francisco from our seventh story balcony. I didn't have a tripod so I had to set the camera on the ledge for the shot.
It is a 20sec exposure at f/8 with iso 100


----------



## R3T1N4L

10\10 very nice night shot. The sky looks awesome. good job


----------



## VortexBlast

9/10 nice shot. Maybe a bit more contrast


Crystal Sphinx by Gothika Genta, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

9/10 cool looking. Without the title I would have looked for a long time before I figured out what it was.


----------



## Kaoz

7/10 Love old buildings. Where was this taken?










42nd street Times square  By far my favorite photo I have taken so far!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

9/10, I love photos like that! Being raised and living the the country, I'd love to live in a big city like that, great picture.

Wasn't really going for anything with this photo, just messing around with my Girlfriend, I just think it's a really nice picture.


----------



## robchaos

8/10 for you Waffle, Maybe just bring your girlfriend in better focus too.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaoz*


7/10 Love old buildings. Where was this taken?


That was taken at Harper's Ferry in West Virginia. I kinda wish there was a view out that window to look at, but it was up on a hill and kinda hard to find a good place to compose a better looking shot. Here is a wider view of it. It was the ruins of an old church up on a hill.









Heres mine for rating.








This was taken well after the sun was below the horizon, 1/2 sec exposure f4.5 That is Harper's Ferry from the bank of the Potomac River


----------



## gokumhz

7/10 love the sky and the mountain range, but not quite enough color, I like bright colorful sunsets










Boats in the Fog by The Mad Christographer, on Flickr

This was a shot I took tonight of the sunset as a fog bank was rolling in, did a bit of HDR for effect


----------



## robchaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gokumhz*


7/10 love the sky and the mountain range, but not quite enough color, I like bright colorful sunsets










Unfortunately there was no color to be found. That shot was taken about 9 p.m., the sun and any colors were long gone! I was at Harper's Ferry shooting all day and finished up later then I expected. I am going back another weekend to try and get some of the river and a waterfall in the area, and also a nice sunset shot.


----------



## gokumhz

Yeah I'd say that same setting with a bright beautiful sunset would look awesome


----------



## elikim

Gokumz: 9/10
Your picture is great, is it HDR? The clarity of your picture is awesome. I wish it was just a little brighter but what do I know









Here's mine for review:

DSC_2694 by elikim11, on Flickr


----------



## R3T1N4L

Sorry just wanted to show a rendering i did on a pre-existing image. wrong time and place.


----------



## Manyak

^^^ is that a photograph or a rendering?


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manyak;14208468*
> ^^^ is that a photograph or a rendering?


It's either a rendering or a photograph that has been edited until it has become a rendering


----------



## robchaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


It's either a rendering or a photograph that has been edited until it has become a rendering










9/10. Based off the lighting alone.








an old faded advertisement painted on the side of a mountain.


----------



## Conspiracy

8/10 interesting would be cool if the advertisement was clearer but still awesome that its on the side of a mountain









this is with my new 30 shot at 1.6, i think its soft wide open still needs to be manually adjusted a little bit but i got it kind of close


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3T1N4L*


10\\10 Great night shot! awesome lines! i love images like this. keep up the good work.

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6139/...ba34b6ff_b.jpg



http://www.tineye.com/search/0c439ac...ver=chrome-1.1


----------



## R3T1N4L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


http://www.tineye.com/search/0c439ac...ver=chrome-1.1



Sorry just wanted to show a rendering i did on a pre-existing image. clearly wrong time and place.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*


8/10 interesting would be cool if the advertisement was clearer but still awesome that its on the side of a mountain









this is with my new 30 shot at 1.6, i think its soft wide open still needs to be manually adjusted a little bit but i got it kind of close











8/10

Just a picture of my chicken (one of them) through a window, nothing special.










I have a better side on one, couldn't decide which one I liked more;










I think I like the side on one better.


----------



## 996gt2

The chicken pics: 7/10. Could use more contrast and the bokeh could be smoother. Try experimenting with different angles as well. Often, when taking shots of small animals, it helps to get close to the ground.

Took this from my window on July 4th:


----------



## daltontechnogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2;14216792*
> The chicken pics: 7/10. Could use more contrast and the bokeh could be smoother. Try experimenting with different angles as well. Often, when taking shots of small animals, it helps to get close to the ground.
> 
> Took this from my window on July 4th:


9/10 wish the background to the fireworks could have been darker, but that's just me, and I really don't know much at all.
Here's mine, took it with an old 5 MP P&S about 3 years ago


----------



## gtsteviiee

8/10 a really nice photo for a P&S, Love the fog.


iPhone 4 by gtdriftingdc, on Flickr

I was bored today and I haven't touched my DSLR in so long so I took photos of my iPhone.


----------



## robchaos

7/10 composition would be fine if it wasn't for that bright distracting glare. Top right corner just seems to fade into the background.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos;14217592*
> 7/10 composition would be fine if it wasn't for that bright distracting glare. Top right corner just seems to fade into the background.


5/10 (out of focus)

A fireworks shot I took a couple of years ago:


----------



## Nemesis158

^8/10 The fireworks are great, but the background appears a little blurry (picture is too small to see it well)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee;14217349*
> 8/10 a really nice photo for a P&S, Love the fog.
> 
> 
> iPhone 4 by gtdriftingdc, on Flickr
> 
> I was bored today and I haven't touched my DSLR in so long so I took photos of my iPhone.


How do you get that cloudy light effect? did it come out that way or does this have PP done to it?

One i took recently:


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;14218124*
> ^8/10 The fireworks are great, but the background appears a little blurry (picture is too small to see it well)
> 
> How do you get that cloudy light effect? did it come out that way or does this have PP done to it?
> 
> One i took recently:


He probably desaturated the image in PP.
And 7/10. Your framing is nice but you could have done something more creative with the lighting.


----------



## ntuason




----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;14218124*
> ^8/10 The fireworks are great, but the background appears a little blurry (picture is too small to see it well)
> 
> How do you get that cloudy light effect? did it come out that way or does this have PP done to it?


Smaller aperture, I used f/1.8. Lighten it up by a bunch, use filters.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee;14219520*
> *Smaller aperture, I used f/1.8.* Lighten it up by a bunch, use filters.


FYI, a smaller number actually means a *larger* aperture opening, because aperture (f-stop)=focal length divided by diameter of aperture opening.


----------



## Nemesis158

^ i was about to say the same thing.....


----------



## BlankThis

7/10


----------



## TC_Fenua

9/10, very nice composition, I love the shallow DOF, colors and lighting


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TC_Fenua;14231217*
> 9/10, very nice composition, I love the shallow DOF, colors and lighting


9/10, great photo.

Another of mine, taken in the Virgin Islands.


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *996gt2*


9/10, great photo.

Another of mine, taken in the Virgin Islands.










9/10 awesome pic, love the colors

Just a quick one I took today, no DSLR here, just a Droid R2D2


----------



## Conspiracy

8/10 cool flare. maybe might look better if the statue was over the flare causing more silhouette

still playing around with my new 30 trying to get some shoots booked or time to go out and shoot for fun


----------



## robchaos

@ conspiracy
6/10.
To me that would be most effective as a normal product shot, which you want to worry more about perspective and depth of field then anything else. Shoot it straight on and get the whole item in focus. If that wasn't what you were going for, I feel that the I-pod would have been a better focus.


----------



## spRICE

5/10 The bridge, which is the focal point of your image, doesn't really catch my eye. Instead, I find myself concentrating on the house and the surrounding vegetation. Maybe if you used a wider aperture this would be a better picture. Also, you should adjust your white balance so the picture doesn't look so overcast.


----------



## Techboy10

well spRICE didn't post a picture...so here's mine:


----------



## BlankThis

8/10 nice shot! I wish there was a bit more contrast between the F-16 and the background.










Vignette added in post


----------



## SmokinWaffle

8/10, I'm a bit distracted by the out of focus/bareness of the bottom of it, very nice shot though in the distance, I like 3/4 of the shot, just very distracted by the bottom part for some reason.









Just a picture of some cheap headphones I got. Nothing magical, although I think it came out well.


----------



## mortimersnerd

8/10 - The objects in the top right of the picture are a little distracting, but otherwise cool shot.

Disregard the fact that a light is out on the bridge.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd;14247433*
> 8/10 - The objects in the top right of the picture are a little distracting, but otherwise cool shot.
> 
> Disregard the fact that a light is out on the bridge.


8/10, the reflections look great. The bridge is a bit off-center and there is a bit of perspective distortion, which in this case I find distracting since there is a lot of symmetry going on in the picture.

Taken back when I had a 135mm f/2 L (yes that's a real bird):


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2;14249736*
> Taken back when I had a 135mm f/2 L:


sorry for breaking the chain but it seems to happen all the time anyway. but just have to post saying GREAT SHOT! really like this one

not 100% sure if thats a real bird or a fake one but if it is then its just that much more awesome. if not still a great shot


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy;14249848*
> sorry for breaking the chain but it seems to happen all the time anyway. but just have to post saying GREAT SHOT! really like this one
> 
> not 100% sure if thats a real bird or a fake one but if it is then its just that much more awesome. if not still a great shot


It's definitely a real bird taking off. 135L has LIGHTNING-FAST autofocus.


----------



## Conspiracy

thats awesome. totally still obsessed with the 135L just have no need to drop that kind of money on one. more of a want than a need lol


----------



## cravinmild

Conspiracy didnt leave a pic so here is mine

sunpeaks-kamloops by cravinmild, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cravinmild*


Conspiracy didnt leave a pic so here is mine

sunpeaks-kamloops by cravinmild, on Flickr


cmon dont blame me you still should rate the photo above you not the post. last photo was the bird taking off. its not that hard if there is a break in the chain of posts. no need to actually skip him


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*


cmon dont blame me you still should rate the photo above you not the post. last photo was the bird taking off. its not that hard if there is a break in the chain of posts. no need to actually skip him


I know....some people are just lazy I think.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanWebster;14252225*
> I know....some people are just lazy I think.


WELL, Sean here you go

The photo of the bird is very nice. Nice action freeze shot, very nice with the small beads of water about the wings. I would have liked to see the post abit more sharp but consitering the shot it was a fantastic capture.

@ Sean,

Dont think........ever, not your strong suit, perhaps stick to picking bottles from the ditch and trolling small animals. If you would like to have a go with me i can spend years with you but im sure i could finnish you with a few simple sentences.

Im not lazy, i checked the last 3 pages and this was the custom to peeps who didnt comment to the pic above them. It was an attemp to bring the post back on track.

@996gt2, no offence to not posting a comment to your pic, my bad for assuming the 3 comments befor mine were sufficent. Your pic is very nice. My regards to your abilitys. Thank you for sharing that shot.

@conpiracy, you are correct, my bad for not commenting on the posted pic, i know better for next time ty


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild;14257135*
> @ Sean,
> 
> Dont think........ever, not your strong suit, perhaps stick to picking bottles from the ditch and trolling small animals. If you would like to have a go with me i can spend years with you but im sure i could finnish you with a few simple sentences.
> 
> Im not lazy, i checked the last 3 pages and this was the custom to peeps who didnt comment to the pic above them. It was an attemp to bring the post back on track.


Um...how to I react to this abuse...I was not picking you out singularly, I was saying it in general in a joking manner that some people should just look at the thread before posting. Like you stated, many do the same. Since you took it to heart, I am sorry for you.

"Dont think........ever, not your strong suit, perhaps stick to picking bottles from the ditch and trolling small animals"

^What is the point of saying this...I am very knowledgeable person, nice to people who deserve my kindness and glad to help those who I can assist. I am going off to college this fall on a full scholarship plus some so I'm pretty sure thinking is a strong suit for me, but from what you have shown me...it isn't yours. Now instead of getting offended from a general phrase calm down and let's get on with life.


----------



## bfeng91

6/10 for cravinmild. I wish the orange part was straighter, and cropped a little better on the left. There's a bit of roof still hanging in the top left corner.


DSC_2934 by bfeng91, on Flickr


----------



## biatchi

The subject has good legs.


----------



## xxpinoyxx

0/10









But for bfeng91's photo 8/10. Good bokeh + creeper stat.

Testing my 24-105L's macro and 7D's AI Servo.


----------



## bfeng91

8.5/10 Nice and sharp







Loving the bokeh too. Only thing is the overexposure of the flower is kinda distracting, but other than that nice shot









And she does have nice legs







I love being a creep on the quad lol


DSC_3255 by bfeng91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyboyd

7/10 for me on that one.

Technically it's a very good image, it's sharp and has a deep DOF for a macro. But there's not much in it.



Took this earlier today (much earlier). I wish I could have captured the colour of the sky better. It was far more orange than that. It might just be the crappy work monitor i'm using though.


----------



## Sean Webster

10/10 great photo, nice sky, nice colors, it's perfect lol

My friends guitar.

Guitar Rose by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanWebster;14267074*
> 10/10 great photo, nice sky, nice colors, it's perfect lol
> 
> My friends guitar.


10/10 nothing bad to say. i like where you draw the focus to.


----------



## ntuason

7.5.

On my monitor it looks like your picture is a little underexposed the saturation is a little off.


----------



## robchaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*


7.5.

On my monitor it looks like your picture is a little underexposed the saturation is a little off.



Saturation off, possibly. Underexposed, shouldn't be. Picture looks fine on my computer and both Android phone and ipod touch when viewed. Could be though, but I usually find that Apple product displays are usually pretty good representations.


----------



## Ryko

Took this awhile back of a Field
Posted it on my facebook with the title
"Bliss"









_Heber California, Imperial Valley 92249_
*Device used*: _Samsung Galaxy Tablet_


----------



## golfergolfer

8/10 for me... I like it because it is a nice view to look at and i like how u have changed the color tone of the picture, makes for a more 'bliss'ful view. i personally think that there is too much angle to it though... just a bit too much

Here is a link to my image:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/199/dsc00209e.jpg/
I cant upload it because of its size please take a look though (no editing has been done)


----------



## Ryko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer;14277468*
> 8/10 for me... I like it because it is a nice view to look at and i like how u have changed the color tone of the picture, makes for a more 'bliss'ful view. i personally think that there is too much angle to it though... just a bit too much
> 
> Here is a link to my image:
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/199/dsc00209e.jpg/
> I cant upload it because of its size please take a look though (no editing has been done)


thx for the feedback ^_^


----------



## Zamda

I'll do golfergolfer's then:
8.5/10: Really nice panorama, I can't see any obvious stitching lines, though the image seems to lack detail (because of compression?) especially on the grass/leaves in the photo.

Mine is a shot from a recent tramp down in Fiordland, NZ.


----------



## Kris88

Great pano man, and NZ..







9/10


Untitled by K r i s, on Flickr


----------



## BlankThis

9/10 I would have liked the sky a little darker to contrast the lights and the post in the foreground is a little distracting.

Very old but something about this one really attracts me.


----------



## elikim

8/10 somethings wrong with your windows?
here's mine:

DSC_0219 by elikim11, on Flickr

I'm getting the vibe that it needs to be a little brighter. What do you think?


----------



## TC_Fenua

9/10, excellent shot ! Love the idea







( I did something similar here







)


----------



## Zamda

7/10: Cool DOF, but if you could have possibly framed it so that you could only see the block, and not the edges (or at least not the bottom edge) it would have been much more effective.









Again, Fiordland. This one has a little too much clutter for my liking, but I just had to get the cool cloudy thing in a reasonable photo


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 i like it but like you said it is a little busy


Foreboding Night by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SeanWebster*


http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6147/5960437819_19cf0842dd_b.jpg


8/10. Sky looks good and exposure is appropriate for the subject, but I would have liked the focus to either be more on the cityskyline, or more on the treeline and sky alone.


----------



## TC_Fenua

6.5/10, I would have boosted the "fill light" if you used Lightroom, foreground is a little bit too dark for me, and if you had shot a tad higher the picture would have had a better composition







Great scenery though.


----------



## AFQ

Flash Light Fun by AFQ1111, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

AFQ didn't rate TC so I'll rate both. 
@tc 8/10 Nice colors. Looks a little on the cool side, but I think it works for it.
@AFQ 7/10 light painting is cool, but I like it to still have a subject. Put on rear sync flash and pose at the end for your light painting!


----------



## spRICE

9/10 That is a perfect photo. I really love the contrast and the amount of light in the photo. I really think that the blurred boat is cool too


















This is a goose in San Francisco taken with my Tamron 70-300mm lens. I particularly like the reflection in its eyes.


----------



## mahtareika

9/10 Love the green bokeh.

This is one from a local event this weekend.


----------



## BlankThis

7/10 Pretty soft. Would be a 9/10 if it were in focus.


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10 Nice framing

Did a photoshoot for my friend today...I love yet hate the 50mm 1.8, It is nice and cheap, give good blur yet the focusing sucks terribly!!! I lost so many pics due to them being out of focus! Here's the first shot we did.


Karolina by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## xxpinoyxx

^You get what you pay for.

7.8/10.

I don't know how I feel about the angle and maybe a step back would help prevent her fingers and toes being out-of-frame. Besides those critiques your friend is very pretty.

I probably would've used the 15-85 that's sitting in your bag for portraits. Way higher IQ than the nifty-fifty.

Playing with my EF-S 10-22 at my school's Japanese Garden.









This UWA is one hell of a lens. I definitely need to play with it more and learn some new techniques.


----------



## spRICE

8.5/10 It is a very pretty picture, but there is a lack of focal point. If you were trying to frame the water plants, then the background is too distracting, and vice versa. But I really like the lack of DOF and the clarity of the photo is amazing









Here's a picture from Japantown. Nothing special. The people are there to show scale


----------



## robchaos

8/10 nice building and nice sky.


----------



## Rowey

9/10

Bear in mind im using a digital camera...


----------



## mahtareika

6/10 OK picture, but, a little boring and upside down.


----------



## robchaos

7/10 Too busy, but I like the Blur and the focus.


----------



## TC_Fenua

9/10, nice picture, I love the "apocalyptic" ambiance of the place, good job










Another flower, I know, I know ....


----------



## VortexBlast

9.5/10. Great picture, great colours but maybe a little bit more water droplets.

Car #1 ~Range Rover Sport Autobiography Edition~ by Gothika Genta, on Flickr


----------



## ntuason

7/10 Dont really know what you were trying to go for but your saturation and exposure is perfect very unique shot.

I dont remember posting this pic at OCN's Rate the photo above you.


----------



## Conspiracy

10/10 really like the silhouette foreground against a setting sun. great capture!

one of my first test shots with the 30 1.4, test headshot


----------



## Baking Soda

9/10 Very nice man.

This is my first time at photography.


----------



## robchaos

5/10. You need to light that sucker up so we can see what it is.


----------



## Conspiracy

8/10 i like this shot of that mountain with its advertisement more as the tracks add something to the opposite side of the add itself, would also make a cool image if you put the camera on the track and took a picture. dont know if you did that or not but those are always cool


----------



## Baking Soda

8/10 cute dog btw.


----------



## MistaBernie

4/10.. lack of an interesting subject, poor composition..
Cupcakes were moved to the Food Thread..

Instead, enjoy the shoreline at the natural bridge in Aruba..


----------



## Modus

10/10 - really sharp!

my first proper and post-processed photo


----------



## shibbiness

8/10, nice shot dude. What did you end up doing with the PP?

Here's my shot, just got my D3100 today and was playing around with it while BBQing.


----------



## robchaos

9/10. The way the swings are tilted give me the idea that someone was just playing there. Nice dof.


----------



## TC_Fenua

9.5/10, absolutely stunning shot Rob ! I would have cut the image about 1/10th in the lower part, less water







. I don't know what you did, but all your lastest pictures are a lot better than before, color/contrast calibration done ?


----------



## robchaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TC_Fenua*


9.5/10, absolutely stunning shot Rob ! I would have cut the image about 1/10th in the lower part, less water







. I don't know what you did, but all your lastest pictures are a lot better than before, color/contrast calibration done ?


Thank you







. That means a lot.

I have done a combination of things. 
1. I've calibrated my monitor as best as I could without having to buy one of those ridiculous $200 calibration kits
2. I've tried to take as much advice as possible from everyone here! 
3. Practice and pp tutorials
4. (most importantly) I've been going out every chance I get with my camera and just working on composition, lighting, and technique. If I go somewhere and then get home and am unhappy with what I am seeing on my computer, I sit there and think about what I could have done to make the photos better, then I go back to that spot and do it again.


----------



## TC_Fenua

That explains a lot, hehe ,before your pictures were a bit dull, low contrast and colors were blend, now they're really good and closer to reality







Good job Rob


----------



## Baking Soda

@ TC 9/10 I love how the water looks.



rawr.


----------



## TC_Fenua

Thank you









8/10, great picture, good focus, but it's a bit "yellow" for me







What lighting did you use ?
PS: she's a beauty










Woof


----------



## robchaos

9/10 Cute dog and I like the tone of the grass, maybe just a touch more DOF

There was no footpath to a good spot to view this dam, me and my friend had to wade through 1/4 mile of the Patapsco river and set up tripods in the shallow parts of the water!


----------



## Baking Soda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TC_Fenua;14386064*
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8/10, great picture, good focus, but it's a bit "yellow" for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lighting did you use ?
> PS: she's a beauty


I just used the floresent lights in my room,and she might look like a beauty but she's still a little devil.


----------



## TC_Fenua

Hehe, I know what you mean, I got a cat too







Try a cooler white balance, it might be very good looking








Awesome picture Rob !


----------



## biatchi

9.5/10 Really nice









My first HDR. Not totally happy with the composition and I went very overboard tonemapping










IMGP3612_3_4.jpg by Flickr BOCer Glory, on Flickr


----------



## Rian

I'm no expert whatsoever so this is from a n00bz prospective







.

8/10 - Looks too saturated to me, Almost as if its fake, But nevertheless it looks good.


Holding Onto Dear Life. by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## biatchi

9/10 love the shot but the colours are a little too washy for me.

Can't decide if I like this or not ............


B+W HDR stairs by Flickr BOCer Glory, on Flickr


----------



## mortimersnerd

7/10 - looks overly sharpened. The composition is pretty cool and I think B+W was the way to go. I would say 8.5/10 if it wasn't as sharp.

A shot from tonight. What's your thoughts on the green security light? Should I edit it out (make it a neutral color) or leave it? Also, the green streak in the window is from a bat. I'll edit that one tomorrow. This was painted with an LED light, its not an HDR. Theres pretty much no processing on it.


----------



## TC_Fenua

9/10, actually the green light is pretty cool, but you should have pointed the camera a little more toward Polaris ( north star ) to have a better feel of sky "movement" ( like in one corner of the picture )









Still related to Astronomy, this is Mars.


----------



## robchaos

9/10 never seen mars (relatively) close up before!


----------



## mortimersnerd

8/10 - I'm not a huge fan of the perspective. Also a 1.25MB photo is way to big.


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd;14407724*
> 8/10 - I'm not a huge fan of the perspective. Also a 1.25MB photo is way to big.


Shoot. I keep forgetting to crank down the quality for web posts. I have lightroom set to export for print quality DPI for when I send my stuff to the lab. Sorry!







I wish I coul dhave got a better perspective but there was too much vegetation all around


----------



## Zamda

7/10 - As much as I like star shots, the foreground wasn't a great choice - it looks a little messy and dirty, and the moving trees kinda detract from the scene. These kinda shots work great with really stationary stuff because of the contrast of movement.

More from New Zealand:


----------



## Conspiracy

8/10 cool composition and deep space

my first unsuccessful attempt to try a sunset shot without a tripod and in the middle of the city lol. i think once i get a tripod i should travel away from all the light such as the streetlight in bottom left


----------



## tCoLL

7/10, your lack of a tripod cost you with the longer exposure required for this picture.

Here's mine, the inside of an old CRT I had hanging around.










it's a little city


----------



## ntuason

8/10. Really like this shot.


----------



## tCoLL

8/10 I loooove shallow DoF shots. The bee looks a hair soft to me, that can be the tricky part about shallow DoF.

I'll do another, share my own DoF shot









ps, srsly drooling over your rig.


----------



## robchaos

9/10 good photo. Love the expression.


----------



## ROM3000

7/10 The photo is a bit "flat". I think you need to bump the saturation up a tad or contrast. Also, I think there may be too much going on. It may have been better without the kayaks.


----------



## tCoLL

I agree, the kayaks take up a bit too much of the pictures. For this picture, I would say 8/10. Very high quality image, but the trees to the right are a bit overexposed. I wish the house wasn't in the background.

hehehe here's a before:










and after:


----------



## foothead

6.5/10. The colors are way too warm for my tastes, and it isn't all that exciting. Nice photoshop job though.

Here's mine.

Before:










After:










I didn't get the tooth right (I literally drew it in by hand), but it still came out much better than I expected.


----------



## BlankThis

7.5/10 Content-aware?


----------



## foothead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


7.5/10 Content-aware?


I started with content-aware, but I had to go back and draw in the left tooth and most of the whiskers because content-aware messed them up pretty bad.


----------



## BlankThis

Such a lovely feature. On less complicated stuff it's amazing.


----------



## k1msta

took this recently w/ 17-55


----------



## robchaos

7/10 nothing too interesting. Shallow dof, in all just too much brown stuff.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

^-- very nice !!!


----------



## VortexBlast

No pictures to show ~sizzzle~?
As for your picture robchaos, 7.8/10. It would have been better if it were a wider angle to give a dramatic look and perhaps, less tilted(the horizon looks a bit tilted or is it just me?).
I took this picture while testing my new 20mm f/1.7 for micro 4/3.

Car #2 ~Wiesmann Roadster MF4~ by Gothika Genta, on Flickr


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VortexBlast*


No pictures to show ~sizzzle~?
As for your picture robchaos, 7.8/10. It would have been better if it were a wider angle to give a dramatic look and perhaps, less tilted(the horizon looks a bit tilted or is it just me?).
I took this picture while testing my new 20mm f/1.7 for micro 4/3.
http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6025/5998403028_f0d12f8e67_b.jpg[img][/URL]
[URL=http://www.flickr.com/photos/vrtxblst_gothika/5998403028/]Car #2 ~Wiesmann Roadster MF4~[/URL] by [URL=http://www.flickr.com/people/vrtxblst_gothika/]Gothika Genta[/URL], on Flickr

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
I've seen that picture twice toady, possibly on flickr.

I'm going to give it a 8/10. It would score higher but car photos aren't really my thing. It's processed beautifully though, and with good composition.

[IMG alt=""]http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6015/5957553781_652df29de0_b.jpg


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VortexBlast*


No pictures to show ~sizzzle~?


Nope I was just browsing and liked his pic, hence I didn't rate it. All my pics here lately are just snapshots of my daughter. I love em, but nothing worth submitting if you know what I mean.


----------



## k1msta

7/10 if the sun was set little darker it would of look nice w/ little more shadows








HDR not the grestest but i like it


----------



## robchaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VortexBlast*


No pictures to show ~sizzzle~?
As for your picture robchaos, 7.8/10. It would have been better if it were a wider angle to give a dramatic look and perhaps, less tilted(the horizon looks a bit tilted or is it just me?).
I took this picture while testing my new 20mm f/1.7 for micro 4/3.


Horizon shouldn't be tilted, maybe because the clouds were at odd angles. Alas my images will get no wider then that







at least until I have enough for a good 10-24 lens. I just tried to compose it in a way that made everything seem to converge on a single point.


----------



## VortexBlast

@k1msta
Sorry to give you a bit of a not so nice score but it's a 6.7/10 mainly because of one mistake, the sky. There's a noticeable halo around the trees at the far right side up of the picture and the sky brightness does not match with the reflection from the water.

@robchaos
You could do a panorama and stitch it together.

Here's some street photography, I don't know if you guys like this type of photography.
As usual, this was shot using a Panasonic GF1 with a 20mm f/1.7 lens.

Nervous by Gothika Genta, on Flickr


----------



## k1msta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VortexBlast*


@k1msta
Sorry to give you a bit of a not so nice score but it's a 6.7/10 mainly because of one mistake, the sky. There's a noticeable halo around the trees at the far right side up of the picture and the sky brightness does not match with the reflection from the water.


not a problem it was third attempt in HDR still learning








9/10 very sharp.. if he had his middle finger up it would of been a 10 lol j/k









here b&W i took in korea during my camping trip


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k1msta;14424807*
> 7/10 if the sun was set little darker it would of look nice w/ little more shadows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HDR not the grestest but i like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks. The HDR was only really necessary because the foreground was so dark and the sky was so bright. I wish the sky was as orange as it looked. But i shot in adobeRGB not SRGB [IMG alt="frown.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## ntuason

7.5/10 little over sharpened on the leaves, and a little over exposed. But love the framing.


----------



## ROM3000

9/10 - Nothing is perfect, but I really can't see anything wrong with this photo. The exposure seems perfect as well as the composition, being that it isn't smack in the middle. The bokeh is creamy and I love the split toning. The only thing I would love to see is a color version.


----------



## airplaneman

9/10 - I really like the shot, but I'm not so big on the colour filter used.


----------



## pn0yb0i

7/10, nice bike! I'd in closer to your subject and more bokeh would be desireable.


----------



## biatchi

8/10 the wasp has a weird yellow outline.

I wish the focus was a little better on this. It was taken handheld with a Rokkor enlarging lens on bellows at probably 2x magnification so barring a minor miracle is probably the best I could of hoped for










IMGP3365.jpg by Flickr BOCer Glory, on Flickr


----------



## rocky11111

While I'm some what a of a beginner I would have to give that a 10/10


----------



## biatchi

8/10 the colours are quite nice.


Bumblebee by Flickr BOCer Glory, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

8/10 I really like the yellow and black which isn't a combination I see too often. However, the background is slightly distracting.


----------



## Rian

8.5/10 I like the flow it just feels a tad bit bland.


Down The Straight And Narrow. by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djglenn

9/10 Like the result! I am guessing that's the motorway and rain on your window?


----------



## pn0yb0i

8/10 nice framing!


----------



## swindle




----------



## Levesque

7/10. Need more sharpness a bit.


----------



## swindle

Yeah. Had my 70-200 on at the time and was just to close to grab focus









However, that is very sharp indeed, so 9/10 for that and its really smooth DOF.

This picture is more for the lol


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle;14485714*
> Yeah. Had my 70-200 on at the time and was just to close to grab focus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, that is very sharp indeed, so 9/10 for that and its really smooth DOF.
> 
> This picture is more for the lol


7/10 That picture is awesome! It's a bit underexposed for my tastes and I'm not sure whether I like the ducks in the background but it's awesome nonetheless!

Here's mine:


----------



## Boyboyd

8/10

I really like it, but i don't like the pure white sky. If it was sunset or blue it would be a 9.5 out of 10.


----------



## airplaneman

Boyboyd, what settings did you use to get that shot? I can never get a good long exposure shot :/


----------



## Boyboyd

1/200th I believe. Train was going 125mph which is why there's no blur in the carriage.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*












That rocks


----------



## Rian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


8/10

I really like it, but i don't like the pure white sky. If it was sunset or blue it would be a 9.5 out of 10.











What are your exact settings for that because thats rather amazing and i love it. 10/10

My 6yo brother holding his "friend" =']

Ladybird is small. by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rian;14490160*
> What are your exact settings for that because thats rather amazing and i love it. 10/10
> 
> My 6yo brother holding his "friend" =']


7.5 I'd prefer a macro of it.

Spinning pound coin. Pretty annoying to get a decent shot, especially when your girlfriend sucks at spinning coins










Spinning £1 coin. by Flickr BOCer Glory, on Flickr


----------



## Levesque

9/10. I like it.

Now my 6 years old daughter holding her new friend.


----------



## TurboTurtle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


9/10. I like it.

Now my 6 years old daughter holding her new friend.










I don't have a picture to post but I just have to say that is fracking adorable!

Can I get a d'awwww?


----------



## swindle

7/10

Awesome looking butterfly man. Amazing colors.

My mate posing in a bit of light painting playing around.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


That rocks










Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rian*


What are your exact settings for that because thats rather amazing and i love it. 10/10


ISO 100. f/8. 1/200th of a second. I don't know why flickr stripped the metadata. Thanks though.


----------



## BlankThis

9/10 Very cool


----------



## pn0yb0i

8/10 No highlights?


----------



## robchaos

8/10, nice colors, but needs more depth of field. For some reason I can't get the exif data off this one in firefox to see what f stop you used.


----------



## xILukasIx

10/10, I absoultely love the crepuscular rays! (weird name)

Here's mine:









EDIT: Uploaded the wrong one! Changed to right one.


----------



## biatchi

7.5/10 pretty cool but I find the right hand side of the shot distracting.


Seagull by Flickr BOCer Glory, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

10/10 can't really think of a way to improve that shot. The sky is a nice deep blue, the crop is tight, and the bird looks good.


----------



## laxhockey1563

8/10. The focus is on the rocks, but they don't really stand out until you look closely. The photo seems more centered on the distant river. But everything else is perfect


----------



## MistaBernie

7/10 and mostly only because it's the B's. Gives the impression of being underxposed, but decent composition.










Harbor Illumination in my hometown.. stumbled upon this last weekend (before I realized I had something on my sensor, but I was able to crop it out).


----------



## xILukasIx

9/10 Awesome shot, I really like the background. The red lights in the foreground look kind of unreal, that really disturbs me...


----------



## xdanisx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xILukasIx*


9/10 Awesome shot, I really like the background. The red lights in the foreground look kind of unreal, that really disturbs me...











6/10. Kinda cool. Would be nicer with better composition.


----------



## Modus

8/10 - a little too much purple


----------



## laxhockey1563

8.5/10 Nice photo and beautiful sunset, but the silhouette of the subject is really hard to pick out under the sunset (it doesn't POP enough). I think if he was turned to a different angle it would look better.


----------



## VortexBlast

6.5/10 - It's a bit underexposed, the angle and composition could be improved.
Here's a shot that I took when I went to Prague more than a month ago.

The Lovers by Gothika Genta, on Flickr


----------



## BlankThis

8.5/10 I love all the straight lines which to me make the couple stand out. Wish the palm wasn't chopped off like that but very minor.










Took this at a 50th anniversary I was hired to shoot a couple weeks ago.


----------



## mz-n10

7/10 wish the kid had legs and the adults had heads







, and wish there were people in the chairs.


----------



## Durdle Class A

9/10 I like the bokeh, and the interesting shadow the sunglasses produce. I'm not an enthusiast photographer (YET?) so I can't really see anything wrong with it

















Random sea side shot I took on the holidays, I didn't use any tripod.


----------



## julabask

8.5/10 very nice and pleasant, I like most that you were able to get so much detail into the photo, also like that everything is in focus so well. Eventually its nice to learn how to control bokeh so you can also learn how to control certain things to be out of focus intentionally as an effect, giving objects more depth, and a spacious look. For this though I appreciate the detail and think everything being in focus worked for this photo. The only two things I took off points for was, the color is realistic but not extremely interesting (-.5). The composition really could have benefited if you moved your camera to the left and down a little bit as its a tad bit annoying to see the beach cut off like how it is. I know you wanted the water so backing up even more might have helped but I would actually be happier having the beach then the extra water as the land has a more interesting environment if you were forced to choose between one or the other (-1). Overall very nice.


----------



## The Master Chief

6/10, I like the lily, but I think a different angle would really make the picture come to life.


----------



## julabask

Okay fine, thanks for the sub par score (no just kidding, seriously though thanks for the critiques always like to learn and hear more ways to improve my photos)

9/10, I really don't see much wrong with your picture and I think it does really well for what it's intended for. I would only say I wish the front portion of the patch was a bit in better focus, but thats not hard to fix if you reshot it again. Overall very lovely.


----------



## laxhockey1563

9.5/10 It's nearly perfect, but the right side of the lily leaf blends in with the frog a bit. Nothing you can do about that though. I love all the colors in this photo


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laxhockey1563*


9.5/10 It's nearly perfect, but the right side of the lily leaf blends in with the frog a bit. Nothing you can do about that though. I love all the colors in this photo











7.5/10, Maybe try to photoshop that pole on the building out and the one on the bottom right(maybe).


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10 I see too much grain and I think sharpening marks...but the overall it lloks like a good location.

Self-portrait ...sup? lol

Self-portrait by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## mz-n10

8/10 nice shot, too much vignetting IMO and the model is meh

















a900 iso1600 50/1.4


----------



## The Master Chief

Quote:



Originally Posted by *julabask*












This one gets a 9.75/10 I've been trying to find a frog like this for my own album and this ones a keeper! Kudos I'm jealous

Oh and it's my new iPhone lock screen


----------



## xILukasIx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mz-n10*


- snip - 
a900 iso1600 50/1.4


9.5/10 I really like how you captured the look and colour of the fossils (or whatever that is







), but I kind of don't like the overall look of it, don't ask me why though...









Shot two years ago when I had my VERY first camera for just about two weeks.
Really, the 450D is my first camera ever (disregarding phone "cameras").


----------



## The Master Chief

Cool photo, 8/10 what kinda butterfly is that?


----------



## xILukasIx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Master Chief*


Cool photo, 8/10 what kinda butterfly is that?


After some use of google I came to the conclusion that this is a "Painted Lady".
You even find many pictures with one of these on the same plant as seen in my shot








EDIT: Oh well, the plant is called Butterfly Bush, no wonder I see a lot of butterflies on it every summer haha


----------



## MistaBernie

8/10. Cool sheep bro.







The crop was a little odd on the head, and the angle is a little odd, but otherwise, not bad.

Shooting the moon sucks with a 70-200. I believe my next purchase is going to be a 100-400 f/4-5.6 (not for a while though)... sad part? This was shortly after dusk.. about half an hour ago. I have a ND filter on the way, I just got this with fast shutter speeds (and a tungsten WB







)


----------



## shibbiness

8/10, composition is good, and even though it's not the lens you want I still really liked how it turned out.


Mississauga Skyline2 (1 of 1) by shibbz., on Flickr

That's Mississauga, Ontario.


----------



## The Master Chief

Well done, 9-10/10. I like everything about that photo.

Here's a random one of some old lady at the County Fair a few hours ago haha.








\\


----------



## julabask

9.5/10, Great night shot, got lots of nice real true colors and not much grain at all. I don't see much of anything you could do differently, either perfect to near perfect. I know how difficult these are as I have done this before so if I really wanted to be critical, I would say I feel like I wish the contrast between the buildings and sky look a little weak, but the highlights in the buildings are a tad bit over exposed. Though I can understand if this was the intention as it is a night photo. The only way I see having a chance fixing this would, maybe if you could push the f-stop to a higher number smaller opening, and take a longer time on the shot you could lessen the contrast and get some more detail, then when you balance the exposure you might be able to get more contrast between the sky and building without getting as much or at least not worsening the light bleaching from the room's lights. Very tough photo and extremely well executed.

Laxhockey1563 and The Master Chief. Thanks, yeah this is just for recreation, so feel free to use the photo as you please. Here is a bit of a different subject compared to the others, has a lot of detail, so be sure to zoom in a bit to capture it all. Wish I had the original on me as you really need to see this one full screen to appreciate all the detail would love some help and critiques on composition or how to crop this thing better.


----------



## julabask

Since I posted over someone I'll also rate the new one right above me.

9/10, I like the use of bokeh and unique composition which helps give it nice depth, the choice of subject is nice, only thing that annoys me a bit is the pole right behind the head. Nothing you could have done as the choice for angle makes sense just happens to be a tad bit unlucky.


----------



## biatchi

8/10 I like how you've used a quick enough shutter to stop the water going creamy which I'm not a huge fan of. overall though it looks quite low res.


Hoverfly shallow dof by Flickr BOCer Glory, on Flickr


----------



## LuminatX

holy macro batman! thats such a sweet shot, a little too much bokeh for me, but other than that.
9/10


----------



## chrischoi

8/10. Nice lighting.


----------



## ntuason




----------



## cavallino

9/10


----------



## charlie97

You did not take that... 8/10


----------



## cavallino

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charlie97*


You did not take that... 8/10


Yes I did. I used my light box, a digital rebel XTi and a canon 100mm macro. Plus some work in Lightroom and P-shop. You can find it on my flickr account with all my other stuff.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cavallino33/


----------



## biatchi

9/10 it's nice










Ladybird/ladybug by Flickr BOCer Glory, on Flickr

Just wish it's head had slightly better focus


----------



## julabask

9/10, I think I agree with you a bit that I wish the head was a tad bit better focus, other then that I like how dreamy it feels and the composition a lot.

Here is a picture of one of my two cats, not a nature photo like the previous photo's but I think its cute looking and fun change from my others.


----------



## shibbiness

9.5/10, really like the photo. The fact the cat has one eye looking toward you is awesome. Easily one of my faves so far.



That's the 3rd or 4th photo I took with my new camera, I had it on flickr and just decided to post it here until I go out and get some new shots.


----------



## Rian

8/10. I like it but I find it hard to keep my eye on the focus of the picture.


Rust. by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## LuminatX

9/10
great image, love how the light is centered in the one spot, makes me feel like im by the water without even seeing water.


----------



## xILukasIx

8/10 The background is a little bit too bright and the leaves right to the guy look weird lol

The best shot of the moon I got with my Tamron 70-300:

The Moon Enhanced von xILukasIx auf Flickr


----------



## cavallino

8.5/10 Pretty clear shot. Can see the topography well.


----------



## robchaos

8/10 I Would like to see a little more of the grille.


----------



## gokumhz

7/10, I like the angle of the shot and the sky, but colors just aren't quite as vibrant as I'd like

Stump Sculpture by The Mad Christographer, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gokumhz*


7/10, I like the angle of the shot and the sky, but colors just aren't quite as vibrant as I'd like


I see what you're talking about, I bumped up the reds in lightroom and updated the file, hows it look now? just refresh my post and it should update the picture. Thanks for the critique


----------



## gokumhz

Reds and blues definitely look better now, I'd bump your blacks just a bit to get rid of the blueish hue across the pic and should be perfect


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gokumhz*


7/10, I like the angle of the shot and the sky, but colors just aren't quite as vibrant as I'd like

Stump Sculpture by The Mad Christographer, on Flickr


gorgeous B/W 9.5/10

here's one i took last spring.
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y209/chrislight/TractorHDR21.jpg[/IMG]]


----------



## Rab1t_K1ll3r^

10/10 from an armature's perspective. I love the contrast of the sky against the pop of the green tractor. Well done.

As for my attempt at capturing an old, stately home... I am unsure.


----------



## robchaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gokumhz*


Reds and blues definitely look better now, I'd bump your blacks just a bit to get rid of the blueish hue across the pic and should be perfect











Annnnd done, changes are reflected in the picture in my original post. Thanks for pointing this out to me. There is still a lot I need to remember to pay attention to in post processing. Colors of foliage, tires, asphalt, etc.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokumhz;14584633*
> 7/10, I like the angle of the shot and the sky, but colors just aren't quite as vibrant as I'd like
> 
> Stump Sculpture by The Mad Christographer, on Flickr


9.9/10. Would be a 10 except there are some spots on the photo (possibly water on the lens) and i'm not 100% sure the horizon is straight. But the latter could just be an optical illusion
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rab1t_K1ll3r^;14584935*
> 10/10 from an armature's perspective. I love the contrast of the sky against the pop of the green tractor. Well done.
> 
> As for my attempt at capturing an old, stately home... I am unsure.


Sorry to say this but it doesn't score very highly for me. 3/10. It would have been far better from across the street I think..


Wheaty Sunset by James.Boyd, on Flickr


----------



## Rian

9/10 love it but it just doesnt feel "perfect." Nevertheless I love it.


Abandoned Pier. by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ntuason

Great saturation, but a little under exposed.


----------



## Rian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*


Great saturation, but a little under exposed.











thanks, I might actually start shooting RAW and experimenting









I like your photo and everything looks right 9.5/10
I think it would have been nicer if you'd shot abit further back so the head wasn't so low to the frame but that's my opinion.


Twig. by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr

(Sorry to be posting so much here I'm new to photography and am really enjoying it and just teaching myself so I'm just looking for opinions and such







)


----------



## xILukasIx

9.5/10 I'm having a hard time figuring out what that is haha. I really like the warm light, the pic could use a bit more contrast, that would make it a 9.75/10









Here's one I just took from the kitchen window









Itzy Bitzy Spider by xILukasIx, on Flickr

Had to use the flashlight from my HTC HD2 as the light source because it's already dark outside... turned out pretty good, I think!


----------



## Durdle Class A

Holy shiz! I'm kinda scared of creepy crawlies









I like the DoF, makes it really stand out 8.5/10









My dog


----------



## xILukasIx

Awww cute dog








Nice DoF, but why is it every picture of a dog that the nose is in focus but the eyes are not







9/10

Here's a special drink, the Coketail








Pure Coke all the way!

"Coketail" by xILukasIx, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10 I like it, just a little distracting in the top left.

Xbox headset...not rage proof









IMG_6747.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## Infinitegrim

7/10 Good picture, but a POS boken xbox headset isn't that excited. (Just get a wireless one, I have seen my friend throw his across the room and make a nice thud against teh wall, and it still works fine)










Sorry I cannot decide between the two


----------



## biatchi

I prefer the second one.


----------



## biatchi

9/10. Would a 10 if it had a litte more pop.

The focus and framing suck but I thought it was too comical to not post









I R Angelduck!! by Flickr BOCer Glory, on Flickr


----------



## gokumhz

7/10 the head is sharp, good color, and wing blur is interesting, but not really following the rule of 3rds, I realize this was probably a quick "snap" shot though vs taking your time to set it up which is most times the case with wildlife.

I took this shot out of my window overlooking main street. It was raining all day so blurred the background and glare from the lights. The item in the picture is an old glass power insulator, was just going for a bit of an artsy look.

Rainy night by The Mad Christographer, on Flickr


----------



## VortexBlast

That's quite nice! 8/10, maybe it would've been better if the bokeh balls was a round or oval shape. Probably add a little vignette too and desaturate the colours a bit to give that moody, sad look

I can't wait to test this baby out. I haven't got the time to take some proper photos yet but it feels so nice. Metal barrel lens with buttery smooth focus and metal body, it's very, very heavy for a film camera. It's a Leica R5 with a Macro-Elmarit-R 60mm f/2.8 Leica R Lens.

Leica R5 Photoshoot nÂ°3 by Gothika Genta, on Flickr


----------



## RedFox911

7/10 I like the selective focusing. 
Shot from Scandinavia about a month ago. 
Took alot of patience 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/benkh/


----------



## robchaos

10/10 Nice composition and I love the sky


----------



## Exfiltrate

Fantastic composition, great exposure.

10/10










Not conventional, but here it is. Dat Nikon.


----------



## BlankThis

7/10 you brave man.


----------



## biatchi

8.5/10 the right hand side seems a touch underexposed. Do you have something on your sensor?


Light trail desaturation by Flickr BOCer Glory, on Flickr


----------



## xILukasIx

@BlankThis: 8.5/10 I really like the mood of the picture, but did you have some dirt on your lens? (and a hair at the top middle!)

@biatchi: I got ninja'd haha. 10/10, looks perfect to me! The red really pops out of the (almost) B/W surrounding! Very nice!


Sunset by xILukasIx, on Flickr
It was strange to see parts of the sky with a green tint


----------



## BlankThis

Spiderweb. Just took a look at my sensor and I don't see a thing.


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xILukasIx;14632646*
> @BlankThis: 8.5/10 I really like the mood of the picture, but did you have some dirt on your lens? (and a hair at the top middle!)
> 
> @biatchi: I got ninja'd haha. 10/10, looks perfect to me! The red really pops out of the (almost) B/W surrounding! Very nice!
> 
> 
> Sunset by xILukasIx, on Flickr
> It was strange to see parts of the sky with a green tint


7/10, I like it, but without knowing what is on the right I think it blocking the sky takes away from the photo.

Colors are a bit off in my photo, but I cannot figure out how to make the sky blue without turning the F-16 blue too.


----------



## ocaddikt

8/10 Plane looks nice and sharp, two guys add some interest.


Mercury by Golden Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyboyd

9/10.

I don't like fisheyes, or HDR. But i love that photo. Goes to show that there is a time and a place for both.


Riverbed by James.Boyd, on Flickr


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;14638635*
> 9/10.
> 
> *I don't like fisheyes, or HDR*. But i love that photo. Goes to show that there is a time and a place for both.
> 
> 
> Riverbed by James.Boyd, on Flickr


Bb....but both are awesome
















10/10 really nice shot Boydy










Butterfly by Flickr BOCer Glory, on Flickr


----------



## Rian

9.9/10 possibly if the butterfly and plant were slightly more centered and higher? Great shot however.


Nowhere To Run. by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

10/10

wonderful shot. not a thing at all wrong with it. great DOF and color. would be cool if it was facing the camera but thats a lot to ask sometimes lol

took this yesterday during a showcase at school. this is the alpha phi alpha fraternity doing their stroll


----------



## robchaos

7/10 I feel like it could be better from a different vantage point to get rid of the pole sprouting from the one dancers head.
Here is another Baltimore pano.


----------



## Rian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robchaos*


7/10 I feel like it could be better from a different vantage point to get rid of the pole sprouting from the one dancers head. 
Here is another Baltimore pano.










10/10 I love it.


Grape Vine. by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ntuason

7/10. I really like what you were trying to do, but one major thing that kills it for me is the out of focus stem right in the middle on the subject, very distracting.


----------



## Rian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DorkSterr;14645520*
> 7/10. I really like what you were trying to do, but one major thing that kills it for me is the out of focus stem right in the middle on the subject, very distracting.


Ah yes I see it now, It wasn't as apparent to me before. This is in my garden anyway so when lighting is right today I'll give it another shot. Thanks man








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy;14639541*
> 10/10
> 
> wonderful shot. not a thing at all wrong with it. great DOF and color. would be cool if it was facing the camera but thats a lot to ask sometimes lol


Thanks, I did try but it was really windy and they kept flying away when I tried to get a head on angle but I like how this turned out. Thanks v much







:thumb:


----------



## pn0yb0i

7/10 Contrast and levels tad flat.


----------



## Infinitegrim

9/10

Took me a bit to figure out what the heck it was!


----------



## biatchi

9/10 would look better with a little bit more vibrance and contrast imo but a very nice shot










Hoverfly up close by Flickr BOCer Glory, on Flickr


----------



## Rian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi;14646517*
> 9/10 would look better with a little bit more vibrance and contrast imo but a very nice shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoverfly up close by Flickr BOCer Glory, on Flickr


I rate too much here so I'll leave this out.. But your shots are amazing.


----------



## Takendown2




----------



## Infinitegrim

I say 7/10, I want more color (my shot below doesn't have much color either). I think a different angle on the dish would be more interesting.

My photo editing skills do not exist, if I knew what I was doing I would make the sky deeper blue, which it was when I took this picture.


----------



## Sean Webster

10/10...I swear I saw this before? lol

Re-applying the tim on my GTX 560Ti

IMG_6766.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## biatchi

8.5/10 Love the dof but the core is too blown out for me.

Not having my last photo rated kinda sucks










Pigeon by Flickr BOCer Glory, on Flickr


----------



## Rian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi;14656697*
> 8.5/10 Love the dof but the core is too blown out for me.
> 
> Not having my last photo rated kinda sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigeon by Flickr BOCer Glory, on Flickr


Id give it a 10/10.

And this one 9/10










Grape Vine. by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

9/10 Nice Bokeh. I like how the wall looks. -1 for the blurry stem being infront of the sharp leaf.
Just a simple sunset from my parents house tonight


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanWebster;14656109*
> 10/10...I swear I saw this before? lol


Me too. But I just took that on Wed at the Atlantic city airshow.


----------



## Takendown2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robchaos*


9/10 Nice Bokeh. I like how the wall looks. -1 for the blurry stem being infront of the sharp leaf. 
Just a simple sunset from my parents house tonight










9.9/10.. cant put a finger to just that little something that bothers me...







and is this HDR?


----------



## swindle

I need to give the moon a go...


----------



## xILukasIx

Look at posts 4709 and 4724








You posted it twice.

@Takendown2: I guess you did something wrong?


----------



## Takendown2

^^??? Or was my intended effect not appreciated


----------



## xILukasIx

I just see a black box with an exclamation mark in it.
I don't think that's intended?


----------



## robchaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takendown2*


9.9/10.. cant put a finger to just that little something that bothers me...







and is this HDR?


Not an HDR, I was playing around trying to make it HDR but I only have CS4's hdr tool and everything only comes out looking way too surreal, or way too washed out. I just added a little fill light to bring the ground and houses back up to the exposure they should have been without blowing out the sky.


----------



## ntuason

Photo taken from the Canadian National Exhibition.


----------



## sub50hz

Man, this forum is in desperate need of a _real_ C+C thread.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz;14664108*
> Man, this forum is in desperate need of a _real_ C+C thread.


Time to dig this one up again?

http://www.overclock.net/photography/493575-critique-photo-above-you.html

With no disrespect to anyone, I think it's mostly a matter of not having enough people who know how to properly critique a photo. At POTN, you get it ad nauseam; here the opposite. Maybe we need a guide on how to critique?


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz;14664108*
> Man, this forum is in desperate need of a _real_ C+C thread.


There is one, no one uses it. I gave up posting in it because there would be days between responses. I'd say if you see something that needs critique, feel free to critique even if you're not posting a photo of your own. You seem to be one of the more experienced photographers here. In this thread lately I've seen a lot of what everyone always critiqued me for when I started posting... Lack of contrast and washed out colors.

Edit: Same comment applies to you GoneTomorrow,


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow;14664208*
> With no disrespect to anyone, I think it's mostly a matter of not having enough people who know how to properly critique a photo. At POTN, you get it ad nauseam; here the opposite. *Maybe we need a guide on how to critique?*


That's mostly what I was getting at. This thread is stuffed with people commenting on technicals like sharpness and color, but nobody seems to _look at the whole image_. Too much stuff is being "rated" 9 and 10/10 when it's really.... not.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos;14664230*
> There is one, no one uses it. I gave up posting in it because there would be days between responses.... *In this thread lately I've seen a lot of what everyone always critiqued me for when I started posting... Lack of contrast and washed out colors.*


See, that's the problem -- sure, you could use some work on your PP technique, but how about the images themselves? Nobody seems to want to get into the nitty gritty, and just because saturation/contrast/color might be good, it might be a really mundane shot. With no offense to anyone intended, there are plenty of those in this thread.

edit: I am putting together a guide based on a very well-written source, will post in a bit.


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz;14664311*
> That's mostly what I was getting at. This thread is stuffed with people commenting on technicals like sharpness and color, but nobody seems to _look at the whole image_. Too much stuff is being "rated" 9 and 10/10 when it's really.... not.
> 
> See, that's the problem -- sure, you could use some work on your PP technique, but how about the images themselves? Nobody seems to want to get into the nitty gritty, and just because saturation/contrast/color might be good, it might be a really mundane shot. With no offense to anyone intended, there are plenty of those in this thread.


I know. I've been trying to be much more selective about what I shoot and post. The most recent critique I gave was pertaining to composition not processing, and I think I gave the first rating lower then 9/10 to someone within the past 15 posts in this thread.

I've come to the conclusion that you can always go back and rework a RAW file to fix WB, saturation, etc., but unless you have a time machine, some shots just aren't re-visitable to recompose.

I try to be objective with my ratings (speaking of mundane, god knows I can get pretty repetitive. When I first got my Tammy 90mm Macro I posted up shot after shot of roses, bees, flowers, Etc.)
When I critique, I try to look objectively, as in "Is there someone out there or some sort of publication that this shot could work for?" Photography can cover everything from the mundane to the extravagant. Photojournalism and street photography can seem boring to some, and others don't care much for sweeping landscapes. Even if I find something boring or too "artsy" for my tastes, I still try to rate on pure composition and technique.


----------



## Liamo Luo

Shot from RAF Waddington. First time taking pictures of jets


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liamo Luo;14664406*
> Shot from RAF Waddington. First time taking pictures of jets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-DrZB3VoGxpY/TlFPQ1Q10HI/AAAAAAAABxE/KhaIp5gRvNM/s1152/IMG_3313.JPG


And on that note, I must say that aside from what you cannot control (overcast sky), this shot looks awesome due to the afterburners and the heat waves


----------



## Liamo Luo

Thanks







The grey skies are more or less the norm in the UK sadly


----------



## TheWolf

I know this picture isn't much & was taken with my cell phone HTC Desire.
But I like it enough I use it as my desktop back drop. I call it EveningSunSet
Works quite well at 1920x1080P I'd rated a picture but was nothing above me.


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWolf;14664494*
> I know this picture isn't much & was taken with my cell phone HTC Desire.
> But I like it enough I use it as my desktop back drop. I call it EveningSunSet
> Works quite well at 1920x1080P I'd rated a picture but was nothing above me.


I'll add further critique to the jet, Already having said what I like about the photo, changes I'd make:
Clone out that little dust spec on the right of the jet, also in pp you can mess with the clarity slider a little to give the edge of the jet some more definition from the sky. Also I like to see some extra space in front of moving objects in photos. That gives them "something to move into."
No pic to post though so I'll leave the critique of the sunset to someone else.


----------



## sub50hz

For all of you guys/girls posting in this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/photography/1097624-critiquing-photographs.html


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Why try to turn this into something it was never meant to be. It seemed to be doing just fine on it's own. I know GoneTomorrow already linked it but maybe you missed it. http://www.overclock.net/photography...above-you.html Maybe you should be trying to breath new life into that thread instead of thread jacking this one.


----------



## Takendown2

Damn... I posted a dead link LOL!







SORRY GUYS


----------



## xILukasIx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*









Why try to turn this into something it was never meant to be. It seemed to be doing just fine on it's own. I know GoneTomorrow already linked it but maybe you missed it. http://www.overclock.net/photography...above-you.html Maybe you should be trying to breath new life into that thread instead of thread jacking this one.


Exactly my thoughts...


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


I know GoneTomorrow already linked it but maybe you missed it. http://www.overclock.net/photography...above-you.html *Maybe you should be trying to breath new life into that thread instead of thread jacking this one*.


I've seen and attempted to use that one before -- the only reason it's not as popular is because it's too difficult for people on here to write a good critique, or for that matter, any critique at all. Nobody in this thread ever rates on content, only technicals; as stated in the guide I posted, it's easy to compose a technically perfect photo, but what's the point if the subject and scenery are just... _par_? This thread never looks beyond face value, and just because it continues to garner replies doesn't mean it's not time for a change, at least in my opinion.

Bottom line, there are simply too many images being rated 8, 9 and 10/10 that are mediocre at best -- are you guys rating high out of charity? I don't understand it -- rating stuff that high without real critique enforces bad habits and artificially inflates ones' perception of their own work. Posting photographs to be rated by people who are incapable of critique is like playing a symphony for a deaf man.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xILukasIx*


Exactly my thoughts...


You expressed concern in the critique guide in regards to beginners and their work -- critique is for everyone, not just the best photogs out there. It's why university BFA programs are so intensely focused on continued portfolio reviews/critiques. You'll never get any better until someone else gives you some honest feedback, good or bad.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


I've seen and attempted to use that one before -- the only reason it's not as popular is because it's too difficult for people on here to write a good critique, or for that matter, any critique at all. Nobody in this thread ever rates on content, only technicals; as stated in the guide I posted, it's easy to compose a technically perfect photo, *but what's the point if the subject and scenery are just... par*? This thread never looks beyond face value, and just because it continues to garner replies doesn't mean it's not time for a change, at least in my opinion.


One man's par is another man's excellent and exciting though. Whether a subject is dull or not is opinion so how do we meaningfully critique that aspect of the photos posted? Opinions are like arseholes, everybody has one and most stink!


----------



## robchaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


I've seen and attempted to use that one before -- the only reason it's not as popular is because it's too difficult for people on here to write a good critique, or for that matter, any critique at all. Nobody in this thread ever rates on content, only technicals; as stated in the guide I posted, it's easy to compose a technically perfect photo, but what's the point if the subject and scenery are just... _par_? This thread never looks beyond face value, and just because it continues to garner replies doesn't mean it's not time for a change, at least in my opinion.

Bottom line, there are simply too many images being rated 8, 9 and 10/10 that are mediocre at best -- are you guys rating high out of charity? I don't understand it -- rating stuff that high without real critique enforces bad habits and artificially inflates ones' perception of their own work. Posting photographs to be rated by people who are incapable of critique is like playing a symphony for a deaf man.

You expressed concern in the critique guide in regards to beginners and their work -- critique is for everyone, not just the best photogs out there. It's why university BFA programs are so intensely focused on continued portfolio reviews/critiques. You'll never get any better until someone else gives you some honest feedback, good or bad.


I think the issue here is that people who take snapshots purely for their own personal reasons are feeling like they should not be rated based on professional criteria. My motives are different than some of the other posters in this thread. For example, the 2panos i posted...while i am happy with the results overall, i dont think they warranted 10/10 each, but art is subjective and everyone has a different opinion, so i understand that to some viewers they WERE 10/10. That probably isnt what a professional landscape photographer would have rated them. My motives are to one day step up to a professional level of photography, so i do not mind harsh ratings or tough critique. I want to be producing images that wow the viewers. I want to show the beauty of where i live and what i experience. Mainly i want to remind myself that there is still beauty in such an ugly world.

Post up your damn pictures, take the critique in stride, and use it to grow as a photographer AND a person.

If it helps, just keep in mind that despite a harsh critique, someone out there will appreciate seeing the photo and be drawn to it for the same reason you were drawn to it enough to post it.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

I agree with some of what you say and hey I like your critique guide so please don't take it as I'm knocking it. It is needed, just not here.

I'm pretty much just saying that IMO the reason this thread has been one of the most popular in the photography section is because it isn't a critique thread. The format works and probably what it does best is attract amateurs and beginners alike down to this section to say " hey I liked your photo I'll give it a x/10, here's one I shot this morning." There's nothing wrong with that and obviously it's a good fit for OCN.

It's just my opinion but I really do think that if you turn this into a critique thread you'll just kill it. Trying to get people to step up to the next level of posting in the critique thread is what you should be doing rather than trying to turn this into one.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;14673404*
> The format works and probably what it does best is attract amateurs and beginners alike down to this section to say " hey I liked your photo I'll give it a x/10, here's one I shot this morning." There's nothing wrong with that and obviously it's a good fit for OCN.


There _is_ something wrong with that, though, as egregiously high ratings enforce bad habits, the the only return is more bad/mediocre photos and zero progression.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz;14673679*
> There _is_ something wrong with that, though, as egregiously high ratings enforce bad habits, the the only return is more bad/mediocre photos and zero progression.


I think the problem is that a person is only going to get out of it what they want to get out of it.

For the ratings thread, I think it's OK to be easier with the rating. This isn't a photography geared site, owned, operated and frequented by predominantly highly skilled photographers.

I think people posting in the 'Critique the photo above you' thread wouldn't mind this at all (I wouldn't if I posted there, which I may be soon). As for the ratings thread, I think it's much more of an informal 'hey man, cool shot' kind of thread.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie;14673926*
> I think the problem is that a person is only going to get out of it what they want to get out of it.
> 
> For the ratings thread, I think it's OK to be easier with the rating. This isn't a photography geared site, owned, operated and frequented by predominantly highly skilled photographers.
> 
> I think people posting in the 'Critique the photo above you' thread wouldn't mind this at all (I wouldn't if I posted there, which I may be soon). As for the ratings thread, I think it's much more of an informal 'hey man, cool shot' kind of thread.


Agree totally


----------



## xILukasIx

I think of this thread more of a "show us your pictures" thread than a "get your photographs rated and critiqued" thread.
Just like MistaBernie said.


----------



## robchaos

There really isnt much of a difference between this thread and the critique thread. Rating a photo implies critique has taken place, whether it was just thought about, or actually communicated along with the rating. A random photo thread could be created sans rating or critique. I, for one, post in this thread for the honest critique so i can improve as a photographer.


----------



## Bikkit

Here's a picture I took on my LG Viewty earlier today:


----------



## Conspiracy

i really like the silhouette of everything against the sunset/rise not sure which one. but nice capture! i think it could do without the silhouetted part of possibly the roof of your house in the top right of the photo, doesnt completely ruin the shot 8/10


----------



## MistaBernie

I had a whole long thing written up about composition, lighting, etc... then I got the 500 server error. 7/10.

To completely kick laziness's butt though, composition is good, but I'm wondering if this is cropped or not. I might have gone a bit wider. The sky is a bit hot; it seems like the sun is pretty much directly above her, perhaps slightly back over her right shoulder. A fill flash may have made the difference between a 7-8 for me. Nice shot.

Speaking of a fill flash..










The morning was overcast, the venue.. well, for lack of a better word, sucked from a photography standpoint (In reality, it was a very cool room, would have been nice to be a guest and not shooting). High dark-color ceilings with support beams painted the same color, and track lighting (essentially) hanging from a couple of the supports, as well as a skylight (which was in the middle of the room and away from the majority of my shooting). I think I made due, but on my way out I realized the clouds were parting and it was pretty darn nice. I was packed and ready to go, and was walking in to do an idiot check when I thought to myself, 'self, dont leave without asking if they want some pics outside'. They turned out to be some of the nicer shots of the day.


----------



## Conspiracy

thats straight out of camera no crop. sorry to break the chain


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy;14677635*
> thats straight out of camera no crop. sorry to break the chain


Pretty nice for SOOC then








just remember -- you can always crop tighter, but you can't go wider. I've been leaving a little more edge than normal lately, and most of the time I leave it in, though if I dont want it, I can cut it just the way I want to (usually).


----------



## TheWolf

I read this a few times before posting, may be a few others should go back & reread the OP,
since they seems to have forgotten what this thread says.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lhowatt;5910561*
> Okay so i thought we could really use a thread like this in this section of the forums where we can rate each others shots and give helpful advice and help others get such amazing shots.
> 
> So i was thinking we could rate it on a scale of 1/10 keeping in mind these things.
> 
> Quality
> Capturing the moment
> Quality of photo based on settings and equipment
> 
> Please do not post picture without rating the one above you.


I posted this, no rating, no biggie
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWolf;14664494*
> I know this picture isn't much & was taken with my cell phone HTC Desire.
> But I like it enough I use it as my desktop back drop. I call it EveningSunSet
> Works quite well at 1920x1080P I'd rated a picture but was nothing above me.


But I get this instead.







Why is it not something to post. No where in the OP does it say you have to use any special equipment "camera or hi dollar stuff to post" Don't hate because my free phone take almost as good or better pictures than your thousand dollars worth of camera & equipment.
lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos;14664669*
> No pic to post though so I'll leave the critique of the sunset to someone else.


+1 Edit: +rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;14673404*
> I agree with some of what you say and hey I like your critique guide so please don't take it as I'm knocking it. It is needed, just not here.
> 
> I'm pretty much just saying that IMO the reason this thread has been one of the most popular in the photography section is because it isn't a critique thread. The format works and probably what it does best is attract amateurs and beginners alike down to this section to say " hey I liked your photo I'll give it a x/10, here's one I shot this morning." There's nothing wrong with that and obviously it's a good fit for OCN.
> 
> It's just my opinion but I really do think that if you turn this into a critique thread you'll just kill it. Trying to get people to step up to the next level of posting in the critique thread is what you should be doing rather than trying to turn this into one.


----------



## MistaBernie

Just to be clear... you pass on rating my pic, and tell people to go back and read the 'rules' of the OP...

Wait -- are you reading Conspiracy's comment as a negative thing about your post? I believe he was saying 'he didn't have a picture to post' and didn't want to critique without posting a pic.


----------



## Rian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie;14678090*
> Just to be clear... you pass on rating my pic, and tell people to go back and read the 'rules' of the OP...
> 
> Wait -- are you reading Conspiracy's comment as a negative thing about your post? I believe he was saying 'he didn't have a picture to post' and didn't want to critique without posting a pic.


This. All this off topic has confused me so I'm going to wait for this thread to get back into swing before posting


----------



## TheWolf

I see two post below your picture is why no rating, but I'll give it a 7/10.
I could be mistaken to what was said by there post, but if not that what I have to say about it. Sorry if you don't like it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie;14678090*
> Just to be clear... you pass on rating my pic, and tell people to go back and read the 'rules' of the OP...
> 
> Wait -- are you reading Conspiracy's comment as a negative thing about your post? I believe he was saying 'he didn't have a picture to post' and didn't want to critique without posting a pic.


----------



## Skaterboydale

Not sure what to rate, so i'll just post mine;


----------



## kabj06

Nice pic! 9 of 10! Where were you when you took it?










White Sands, New Mexico at 5:30 in the morning. I used my cellphone to take the picture so sorry for the low res.


----------



## Rian

*Y PEEPS NO RATE!?!?!* *Attempt to fix thread*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skaterboydale;14678366*
> Not sure what to rate, so i'll just post mine;


7.9/10 I like the fact the monkey is on a cliffside I just don't see enough appeal in him/her or the background. A different angle and higher aperture is what I'd have gone for personalty, just to really make the monkey stand out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabj06;14678378*
> Nice pic! 9 of 10! Where were you when you took it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Sands, New Mexico at 5:30 in the morning. I used my cellphone to take the picture so sorry for the low res.


I actually quite like it and since it was shot with a phone I'd say its rather nice but the colors don't come out enough for me, Try editing it and re-posting? 7/10

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie;14677589*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The morning was overcast, the venue.. well, for lack of a better word, sucked from a photography standpoint (In reality, it was a very cool room, would have been nice to be a guest and not shooting). High dark-color ceilings with support beams painted the same color, and track lighting (essentially) hanging from a couple of the supports, as well as a skylight (which was in the middle of the room and away from the majority of my shooting). I think I made due, but on my way out I realized the clouds were parting and it was pretty darn nice. I was packed and ready to go, and was walking in to do an idiot check when I thought to myself, 'self, dont leave without asking if they want some pics outside'. They turned out to be some of the nicer shots of the day.


Might as well rate since it got skipped and I'm trying to regain flow in this thread. I really didn't know what to think of this, I like the background, Lighting seems good (to me), Subject appears to have been captured well and "in the moment" kinda thing and it looks as if it's captured a memory. 9.5/10

Taken not so long ago from my window:


Sunset Over London. by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

its common that this thread has photos that get skipped over. it is not on purpose. when the flow gets knocked off there is always someone that gets upset for getting skipped and panics because people dont read the OP.

just re-post and rate the photo above you. the title of this thread is rate the photo NOT the post above you. if there is no photo in the post scroll up and find the newest photo.........

now i appologize for messing this whole thread up by answering a simple question lol. let the panic end and return to rating photos.
*
ignore this post and rate the newest photos that is posted above me...*


----------



## TheWolf

7.9/10 Like the colors but little strange why the rating.
Quote:


> Taken not so long ago from my window:
> 
> 
> Sunset Over London. by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


Ya to many comments between post can get off topic & miss ratings of pictures. Almost two full pages of comments between my picture post & the next rating.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy;14678492*
> its common that this thread has photos that get skipped over. it is not on purpose. when the flow gets knocked off there is always someone that gets upset for getting skipped and panics because people don't read the OP.
> 
> just re-post and rate the photo above you. the title of this thread is rate the photo NOT the post above you. if there is no photo in the post scroll up and find the newest photo.........
> 
> now i appologize for messing this whole thread up by answering a simple question lol. let the panic end and return to rating photos.
> *
> ignore this post and rate the newest photos that is posted above me...*


Here I'll post the same picture straight from the camera phone the other was re-sized since the place I used didn't allow over 1mb files.
Edit: actually I think it looks better after being reduced than in its full format. lol


----------



## Rian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWolf;14678637*
> 7.9/10 Like the colors but little strange why the rating.


Pardon me?


----------



## TheWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rian;14678680*
> Pardon me?


something about it give me a uneasy feeling plus I'm not sure if the terrain runs down hill to the right or if you weren't level when shooting it?


----------



## n1helix

Well, the thread got out of hand.

So lets just stick to posting and rating photos.

Took this a few days ago.


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWolf;14678051*
> I read this a few times before posting, may be a few others should go back & reread the OP,
> since they seems to have forgotten what this thread says.
> 
> I posted this, no rating, no biggie
> 
> But I get this instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it not something to post. No where in the OP does it say you have to use any special equipment "camera or hi dollar stuff to post" Don't hate because my free phone take almost as good or better pictures than your thousand dollars worth of camera & equipment.
> lol


No need to get all butt hurt. You misunderstood me...I was passing on rating your photo because I had no picture of my own to post. I was saying "No pic to post" as in "I have nothing to show you so I will let someone else post and rate this."
I had posted in this thread to comment on the jet photo. But now that I have a picture to post, and yours was passed over again, I will rate it.

@thewolf 8/10. Not much I would have changed about it. Nice colors, pleasing reflection, Maybe I would have waited till the sun was just a little lower to avoid that large very bright spot that draws my attention in the middle. Also I would have cropped out that large shadow on the right in the water.

@n1 7/10. Cool waterfall pic. There are just a few things I'd change.
I would have pulled back a little bit. I like seeing more of the pool that the waterfall is feeding into. The right side of the picture is darker then the left, and everything just looks a little soft like its not quite in focus.
Lastly if you slow you're shutter speed down to 2 or 3 seconds, the waterfall looks much softer and nicer.


----------



## TheWolf

9.1/10 I couldn't really find anything wrong, but I didn't have a lot of time to look it over really well. Really like the sky & color of the grass.

Actually I wanted to get the shot a little sooner the clouds were and amazing purple color like I had never seen. But by the time I got all set they had changed. "I was fishing actually" did get a few other shots, but they didn't come out as nice, but yea I should have wait a little longer & let the sun go down a little more. I took a few other pic of other thing around that area & was dark before I knew it.

Sorry was my bad, I read this but missed the line in red, some how.

That 
gives them "something to move into." 
No pic to post though so I'll leave the critique of the sunset to someone else.

So this is what I saw:
That 
No pic to post though so I'll leave the critique of the sunset to someone else.
So yes it was a mistake on my end sorry.

Edit: BTW thanks for the tips.


----------



## biatchi

3/10 There is no focal point and it's so super busy is tiring to view.


Hoverfly on giant daisy by Flickr BOCer Glory, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

8/10 I would have used flash to allow me to darken the background even more and further isolate the daisy. It also looks like the bug is just a little soft. good photo overall. Now to add to the large amounts of sunsets posted lately. Here is mine from last night.


----------



## Skaterboydale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos;14684305*


7.5/10, love the colors, though shame the silhouette isn't a pure black, plus those darker clouds in the right draw your eyes away.


----------



## veronex

9/10 really sharp









View attachment 225632


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veronex;14684531*
> 9/10 really sharp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225632


And you took that 'photo' did you?


----------



## Rian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veronex;14684531*
> 9/10 really sharp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225632


If this was a photo 10/10.
But....No.

Nice drawing though.


Sunset Over London. by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## biatchi

9.5/10 the only thing I can find wrong with it is the houses seem very slightly sloped and the vignetting but apart from that it rocks










Butterfly macro by Flickr BOCer Glory, on Flickr

It's a shame it's back is out of focus but it only landed for a second and didn't seem to approve of me flashing it (







) so I didn't get a second shot


----------



## Conspiracy

8/10 great macro shot. truly a shame you couldnt get the whole thing in focus but i know how hard those are to get a shot of









some tug-o-war from the event i did last friday


----------



## robchaos

7/10 if it wasnt for that guy in the black shirt in the foreground. I would have taken that shot from the other side of the rope and focused on the kid in the beater.
A farm hidden in a valley from a country drive.


----------



## Rian

^ looks good but 7.5/10.

I just find it abit boring and I don't like how the sky goes from a nice blue to the background sky which is dull and white.

London By Night by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## adanmtxt1

8/10 - I know how hard it is to get a 'complete' shot of the Palace / Big Ben. You pulled it off, plus the sunstars are brilliant. Nice!

This is the front emblem of my MK6 Golf at night; the bright white spot is the moon's reflection.


----------



## BlankThis

7/10 Cool feel but I wish that the emblem was more distinguishable.










This shot needed a lot of post work. Still not completely happy with it.


----------



## ocaddikt

7/10 Lighting is nice, car in the backround is a distraction.


DSC_00261 by Golden Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Ryko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocaddikt*


7/10 Lighting is nice, car in the backround is a distraction.


DSC_00261 by Golden Photography, on Flickr


8/10
I can't put my finger on it but it looks off for some reason, but still looks good.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryko;14723619*
> 8/10
> I can't put my finger on it but it looks off for some reason, but still looks good.


6/10.. sepia tone makes it kind of boring and flat.


----------



## Ryko

I would rate yours but I can't tell if it's yours or not...

and well how about this picture?


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryko;14725450*
> I would rate yours but I can't tell if it's yours or not...












Does the watermark bearing my name, matching the copyright info and the exif data (if you go back to the actual http://berniehphotos.smugmug.com/Weather/Calm-before-Hurricane-Irene and click on the info of the photo, which also indicates matching my make of camera listed in my sig) leave you reason to doubt I didn't take this photo? Or am I supposed to take that as some sort of 'too good, can't be yours' kind of dealie?


----------



## jkontra13

^thought it looked sweet, 9.5, cant give it a 10 though ahha


----------



## MistaBernie

@ Ryko -- I actually like the color version better and I like this image better than the other). Nice capture for a camera phone, 8/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkontra13;14725482*
> ^thought it looked sweet, 9.5, cant give it a 10 though ahha


out of shear curiosity, who was the 9.5 directed at?

7/10. The composition is nice but if there's space, I would have moved the skater slightly more into the frame. I love the background, but the foreground is a little too empty, and the image seems a little cool.

Same sunset, different idea (I personally think worse than the last one, but that's just me - so far at least). I really like the points I get out of bright objects on my Siggy 17-50, but the flare kind of pisses me off sometimes.. I was using a B&W ND6 on this one too (I think..)


----------



## jkontra13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie;14725507*
> @ Ryko -- I actually like the color version better and I like this image better than the other). Nice capture for a camera phone, 8/10
> 
> out of shear curiosity, who was the 9.5 directed at?
> 
> 7/10. The composition is nice but if there's space, I would have moved the skater slightly more into the frame. I love the background, but the foreground is a little too empty, and the image seems a little cool.


Directed at you haha. I appreciate the criticism








Another skating picture, last one. God damn lurker.


----------



## Ryko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie;14725507*
> @ Ryko -- I actually like the color version better and I like this image better than the other). Nice capture for a camera phone, 8/10
> 
> out of shear curiosity, who was the 9.5 directed at?
> 
> 7/10. The composition is nice but if there's space, I would have moved the skater slightly more into the frame. I love the background, but the foreground is a little too empty, and the image seems a little cool.
> 
> Same sunset, different idea (I personally think worse than the last one, but that's just me - so far at least).


I like the absence of color, gets a more in depth photo, that picture I posted in color is a good reason why I don't do colored photos :/


----------



## EpicPie

@jkontra post #4796; 9/10. I really like how the detail wasn't just focused on the skater.









This is my cousin's Evo X he got earlier this year. Took the photo with my phone.


----------



## Conspiracy

7/10 interesting choice of composition. i like the selective color removal is cool. and of course the reflection.

this is the view from my patio from my apartment on the second floor at school. and my first landscape shot, not sure if i would really call it landscape i guess but that type of shot.


----------



## gtsteviiee

7/10 I find it kind of boring for me.


Reaching the Ocean by Steven V., on Flickr


----------



## Rian

8/10. Don't really like the colours :/


London By Night by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 great shot. I only wish it didn't look crooked and was at a wider angle to get the whole wheel in view.


IMG_6643.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## scottath

DOF seems a little too shallow for the image - loosing detail on the flowers edges and in the middle too.....7/10

Here is 3 of my latest ones:


----------



## golfergolfer

I dont want to comment on your because it is soo nice...
Pic 1 - love how the light comes through like that, really like the trees (i think would have been interesting to see a little more detail in the close ones so they just dont look like blobs) but overall 8.5/10 stunning pic.
Pic 2 - love the red streak here at first i didnt know what you did then i figured it out... I love it so much i MUST do this my self!!! a little bright at the end of the road but also love how u can see it curve around the corner as well







9.5/10
Pic 3 - I like this pic better than your first one because i can see the trees and they dont just look like blobs in the picture. also really like how the light is so clean and uniform coming out of the trees as well... but i think i like the sky the most in this pic!!! so nice... 9.25/10
FYI i would rarely give 10s out...
But how about this... it isnt the best but most recent










EDIT: Hmm in full size doesnt look as good for some reason.... looks good on my comp but very grainy and gross full size here... so sad


----------



## Anton338

Very cool panorama! I'd say a little too overexposed because there seems to be an island in the sun, but its kinda washed out. Its got a nice effect to it, 8.9/10

Here's some of mine, guys. I just got back from a camping trip in Ithaca, NY and I didn't forget to bring my new T2i!! ... so I've got quite a bunch.









https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/wtbJBMz_ZM4waSi_1BHZDv7zWnBh95nidkA0GQWK8yU?feat=directlink









https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/JDeAQE2ySeHHYRen051lcv7zWnBh95nidkA0GQWK8yU?feat=directlink









https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/EKw7wSLo4oYxmw0ULviDRP7zWnBh95nidkA0GQWK8yU?feat=directlink









https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/X9wBBNfVaNQN6eYoLX2aev7zWnBh95nidkA0GQWK8yU?feat=directlink









https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/kQ-DcGbkcU2PbcMTnddEuv7zWnBh95nidkA0GQWK8yU?feat=directlink









https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/N8q0iycmAEPVbidwjgrsxv7zWnBh95nidkA0GQWK8yU?feat=directlink

Thanks!


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottath;14735621*


Best in this thread in a long time. I'm not one for panos, but this is awesome.


----------



## scottath

Thanks alot !
Going to get it printed up probably


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottath;14738609*
> Thanks alot !
> Going to get it printed up probably


you better get it printed


----------



## EpicPie

@scottath, really love the 2nd photo. 8.5/10









Here's a photo I took when I was in Costa Rica during a tour of a rain forest.


----------



## Trixzion

EpicPie, next time invite me







Must have been an awesome experience.


----------



## tatubom1

i like the first one 8/10


----------



## Crouch

^ Great pics!! I give it a 9/10


----------



## Anton338

and nobody rated mine


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anton338;14743794*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and nobody rated mine


ill rate the one i liked the most out of the bunch you posted. i like the last one with the bee in the flower. 8/10 really like the color in it

one of the very few good shots i got at todays soccer game


----------



## EpicPie

Omg, the blue girls face made Redbull come out of my nose.


----------



## biatchi

8/10 nice action shot. The white is a bit too bright especially on the shorts.


Stink bug by Flickr BOCer Glory, on Flickr


----------



## Rian

^ 9/10 I think the bug would be better from a different angle, Lovely DoF though









London By Night by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## brodie337

I love the sense of movement. I've always been a sucker for photos like that.

I'm a newbie, but see what you make of this. I'd love some opinions:


----------



## EpicPie

@ Rian, as brodie said. I love the sense of movement. I'm a very big fan of long exposure shots. 8/10

Here's another photo I took when I was in Costa Rica last year. It was taken in a butterfly habitat.


----------



## Rian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


@ Rian, as brodie said. I love the sense of movement. I'm a very big fan of long exposure shots. 8/10

Here's another photo I took when I was in Costa Rica last year. It was taken in a butterfly habitat.










Yes I love them too, This was a night in London and I just couldn't get an angle where people wouldn't get in the way







.

8/10, It's nice I just feel te right side of the photo could have been improved, Especially how in focus the top of the butterfly is and it seems to loose it towards the bottom, Or that just might be me? 









Quote:



Originally Posted by *brodie337*


I love the sense of movement. I've always been a sucker for photos like that.

I'm a newbie, but see what you make of this. I'd love some opinions:










Thanks but you didn't rate









7/10. The dog is nice but the background is boring (sorry if you had no control over that), The head is off centre and slanted, I do like the dog though









More long expo, Was in a restaurant and they had those spinny tables and those little babies and I got bored waiting for food so I got creative :d

DSC04755 by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## xdanisx

8/10. Needs more contrast and vibrancy imo.

Memphis May Fire in Providence.


----------



## Boyboyd

7/10. I think it would be far better with his face in it but it has great movement and action.


----------



## ROM3000

7/10 - I like the editing you did to the photo, but you cut off her elbow. It looks odd because of this. Also, there's too much going on above her head. I think a crop would work nicely in this photo.

Please rate and critique:


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10 nothing bad about it at all, just a weak subject i think.

This is old but I haven't had time to shoot lately.








Edit: I just realized there's a pun lol.


IMG_3538.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROM3000;14767397*
> 7/10 - I like the editing you did to the photo, but you cut off her elbow. It looks odd because of this. Also, there's too much going on above her head. I think a crop would work nicely in this photo.
> 
> Please rate and critique:


Very nice Bokeh effect which is great for wallpaper.







7/10 sig is too big over the pic haha










*Hard Rock Cafe in NYC*
Nikon D90

Edited: Oh super... someone post in between while I am uploading... slow internet.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanWebster;14767436*
> 9/10 nothing bad about it at all, just a weak subject i think.
> 
> This is old but I haven't had time to shoot lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I just realized there's a pun lol.
> 
> 
> IMG_3538.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


Great still-life. Love the composition, near perfect exposure, and spot-on focus.

9/10

If I HAD to nit-pick anything I would burn juuust slightly on the highlights of the gun to show a little bit more detail. That's it. I can't see anything else.

Someone have a go at this one.


----------



## djriful

8/10 nice long exposure, i wonder why the black area has lines over it.










*At Ice Hotel, this glass shot is made out of ice and everything as well.*
No editing. Nikon F3 (1984).


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


7/10 - I like the editing you did to the photo, but you cut off her elbow. It looks odd because of this. Also, there's too much going on above her head. I think a crop would work nicely in this photo.

Please rate and critique:
http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6186/6075438530_cf16123c82_b.jpg[IMG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Thanks. It's not edited though, just taken on film (velvia 100) them scanned. You're right though, the framing was sloppy.


----------



## BLKKROW

@djriful 6/10 Cool subject. Just the focus is a little strange to me



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## wanako

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


8/10 nice long exposure, i wonder why the black area has lines over it.


It's film with a crappy scan.


----------



## Rian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLKKROW;14770141*
> @djriful 6/10 Cool subject. Just the focus is a little strange to me
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


7/10, Had to save it, rotate it, then look properly









Looks like theres too much going on.

Trying out my 50mm prime for the first time with my brother.


Kavi Goolaub by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## scottath

Here is 2 from my last lot:


















Pano is a little annoying due to Chromatic Aberration - looking at fixing it now - rather noticeable @ 11950x2782

@Rian - looks sharp - 7/10 - love the Bokeh


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10 for the first ans 9/10 for the second. The second one could use a little bit more vibrancy and contrasting punch to it.

Got bored, watched a dombower video on YouTube and tried out something new! I took a pic of this cluster of flowers in direct sunlight and behind them was a shadow background. So all I needed to do was get the shutter fast enough to cut the shadowy light out. And I got this!

IMG_6813.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## biatchi

Love the lighting on that ^


----------



## TheDude100

Frontier flight landing at dfw back in 2009. FuljiFilm FinePix J10. No editing.

Oh and by that way what are some SLR cameras under $500 that I can upgrade for aviation photos. On the ground as well as aerial. And a rechargeable battery would be nice.
Thanks


----------



## ntuason

Nothing personal, I don't like it. The subject is boring fire hydrant, plane or landscape? Its under exposed, saturation doesn't seem to be present.


----------



## mortimersnerd

8/10. Cool picture but I'm not a big fan of the perspective. Its hard to see the people, I thinking focusing on the lit up part of the machine would be better.


----------



## pac0tac0

9/10 great action shot i think if he had been just in the light in front of him and the dust was reflecting in that light it would have been a much more stellar image, but otherwise its a great shot.

pick one u think is better an leme know why.


----------



## spRICE

It depends on what you are trying to go for. If you are trying to go for product photography then the second one is better because it is closer to the subject. If you want to use a pic as a background then the first one is better because the framing seems more tasteful.
I give a 8/10 for both. I like the focus and the exposure, so technically it is good. I just think that it is a bit boring and it doesn't appeal to any emotions. As a product shot I would give it a 6/10 because the aperture would be too wide for a good product photo.


----------



## Rian

^


DSC05699 by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JoshuaaT

6/10

One of the first pictures I have ever taken with a DSLR.


----------



## PB4UGO

8/10 for great color, but a tad bit of detail in the sillouhette would have been nice, but understandably difficult to acheive.

here's a little guy i found earlier today...


----------



## biatchi

7/10 the view from the other side of the spider but have been better but I know sometimes that isn't possible without disturbing them or damaging their web etc. Did you add the vignetting? The flash looks harsh.


b+w leaves by Flickr BOCer Glory, on Flickr


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


7/10 the view from the other side of the spider but have been better but I know sometimes that isn't possible without disturbing them or damaging their web etc. Did you add the vignetting? The flash looks harsh.


b+w leaves by Flickr BOCer Glory, on Flickr


7/10 good dof and even lighting, but i dont really see anything special about it. probably like it better if it was color....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*












this picture really shows its the photographer not the gear that makes teh shot. he used a 11-18 tamron UWA and a t2i.










i used a fullframe a900 and a 14/2.8....and still got a subpar photo......


----------



## BradleyW

That's a 8/10. I love how you capture so much of the sky.

I've taken these in Mijorca, alcudia.




























Go easy on me


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14846132*
> That's a 8/10. I love how you capture so much of the sky.
> 
> I've taken these in Mijorca, alcudia.
> 
> (pics were here)
> 
> Go easy on me


7/10.. nice subject matter, but the colors are cool and flat in the non night-time ones... Nice though










The original was ok but I like this version better (here's the original) --










For the purposes of rating, please rate the one on top.


----------



## BradleyW

I must say that my pictures have not been editted.


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10...it seems a little plain and too warm to me.

I though the lines of light on the top of a cup in-front of my monitor looked like a cool design.

IMG_6879.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## foothead

8/10. That would make a pretty cool desktop background.

Here is mine. It's 114 Megapixels, so I'll just leave a link. I've probably posted it before, but I just redid the stitching in Microsoft ICE, which gave a much better result that Photoshop.


----------



## BradleyW

That's a 9/10. Just a hint of colour needed i would say









This picture was taken by my sister.


----------



## Tk7331

Testing out my Dad's camera today and I like this one. Ok, my friend took this picture, she takes better pictures than me so here it is.


----------



## robchaos

7/10 nice colors and exposure, but I wish that she has selected one flower to be the main subject instead of framing so that not one full flower is in frame.










Spent the last week dealing with extensive flooding along the Patapsco River...boy has it been crazy. This is just a shot of this old warehouse near me that I always thought looked neat anyways. This is after the flood and the waters were receding.


----------



## BradleyW

My picture was not rated.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14890183*
> My picture was not rated.


To be fair, you said your sister took it, so it's not even yours..


----------



## Tk7331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


My picture was not rated.


Well I guess I was supposed to do that lol.

I kinda wish it was closer and a different angle.

good picture though. 7/10


----------



## Baking Soda

@Rob, looks great. 9/10, btw what's that spill?


----------



## Ryko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baking Soda*


@Rob, looks great. 9/10, btw what's that spill?











6/10 just because of the quality...


----------



## robchaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baking Soda*


@Rob, looks great. 9/10, btw what's that spill?


Thanks! That spill was from the Patapsco River that had flooded the Historic District of Ellicott City earlier that day.

@ryko 7/10. Sepia tone doesn't work for me with sky. I think I can see what looks a little like the suns rays shining out from behind that cloud, but it is very subtle. I would also like to see just a little more ground.


----------



## Tk7331

9/10 I like it.

This one I actually did take


----------



## Ryko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos;14893094*
> Thanks! That spill was from the Patapsco River that had flooded the Historic District of Ellicott City earlier that day.
> 
> @ryko 7/10. Sepia tone doesn't work for me with sky. I think I can see what looks a little like the suns rays shining out from behind that cloud, but it is very subtle. I would also like to see just a little more ground.











this is the colored version, more or less, I took one with the filter and one without, so it's not the exact same picture but it's close.

EDIT: I prefer Sepia simply because I live in a Desert and I guess it suites the area... more or less...

As for your Picture I would give it maybe an 8/10, looks nice


----------



## Ryko

Two pictures, same placement(almost), One taken with Sepia Filter and one regular picture.


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryko;14897077*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the colored version, more or less, I took one with the filter and one without, so it's not the exact same picture but it's close.
> 
> EDIT: I prefer Sepia simply because I live in a Desert and I guess it suites the area... more or less...
> 
> As for your Picture I would give it maybe an 8/10, looks nice


Thanks but mine was already rated. tk7331s photo needs a rating. The color version is better IMO, but its still just a cloud picture. Have you played around with any panorama making software at all? Sometimes having a wide sweeping pano can turn a mundane mountain and cloud shot into something a little cooler.


----------



## Rian

@TK7331 - 5/10 Just don't see anything special about the photo I'm afraid and I think it could have been better if the settings were adjusted










SouthBank by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Baking Soda

9/10. Pretty cool.


----------



## Rian

^ 6/10 Improvements that you should consider (from my sanding point);
-Rotation
-Move that fan, It's distracting








-Top right of the photo is also distracting as it appears to be one big blur.
-Adjust lighting, The background appears to have a kind of "dull" colour to it







.


WestMinster Bank by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

interesting sign shot. i like the B&W and that its off center

8/10

shot from the game i did today


----------



## Ryko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robchaos*


Thanks but mine was already rated. tk7331s photo needs a rating. The color version is better IMO, but its still just a cloud picture. Have you played around with any panorama making software at all? Sometimes having a wide sweeping pano can turn a mundane mountain and cloud shot into something a little cooler.


fyi, this is a Panorama picture...


----------



## robchaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryko*


fyi, this is a Panorama picture...


Panoramic as in 2 or more photos taken of an object then stitched together into one seamless picture? Correct me if I'm wrong but I everything I've seen so far have been single shots of 2048x1154 size.


----------



## canoners

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*


interesting sign shot. i like the B&W and that its off center

8/10

shot from the game i did today











8/10 I like her expression.


----------



## Rian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy;14902268*
> interesting sign shot. i like the B&W and that its off center
> 
> 8/10
> 
> shot from the game i did today


Nice action shot. 9/10. Can I ask what focusing techniques you use for these types of shots?









Met some really cool anonymous people in London, Wearing their masks and stuff ^.^

Anonymous by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Ryko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos;14903278*
> Panoramic as in 2 or more photos taken of an object then stitched together into one seamless picture? Correct me if I'm wrong but I everything I've seen so far have been single shots of 2048x1154 size.


the picture posted above was 3 pictures taken and stitched together, I would know... I took it.


----------



## canoners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rian;14903557*
> Nice action shot. 9/10. Can I ask what focusing techniques you use for these types of shots?


I actually took it with my phone camera. I just had the white balance adjusted and then wait for the moment to come.


----------



## Conspiracy

@Rian that was shot from the corner of the field on the away team side so that my team is running towards me. AI SERVO, high speed burst and keep your eye on the ball all the good action revolves around it lol.


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rian;14903557*
> 
> Met some really cool anonymous people in London, Wearing their masks and stuff ^.^


7/10 The card is interesting, but those folks over at anonymous are usually a pretty interesting lot too. I would have liked to see them incorporated into a photograph instead. Maybe a shot of one of them handing the card to a bystander or something composed like that. That seems like a snapshot to mms to a friend


----------



## biatchi

8.5/10 Cool macro but that flash needs diffusing.


Dandelion by Flickr BOCer Glory, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

10/10 Nice comp., color, focus. I like it!

I just got my macro lens!







Here's my first pic. I know it's not all in focus...I like it that way.









Got a macro lens! by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rian;14903557*
> Met some really cool anonymous people in London, Wearing their masks and stuff


try telling that to the thousands of people that take bart in SF that they are cool.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanWebster;14924739*
> 10/10 Nice comp., color, focus. I like it!
> 
> I just got my macro lens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my first pic. I know it's not all in focus...I like it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a macro lens! by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


i really like this shot....not sure what exactly it is. 9/10










this is with the samyang 14mm shooting blind.


----------



## t-ramp

Interesting... 7/10.









I want to post something, so here's a random picture I have on my laptop:










...from an old Chevy used in some shots for my sister's senior pictures.


----------



## Rian

7/10, It would be nicer if the reflects were gone and more at an angle. Nice badge though.

My first *EVER* portrait. Looking for advise or improvements I could have made and what I did wrong as well as a rating please.
Yes, This is my mother









Kavita by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ntuason

It's a nice first portrait shot, the only thing that bugs me is there are too many stuff in the background and it is distracting. The saturation is spot on, and exposure is good too. 8/10.

My main complaint is its too busy, my vision of portait is very minimal, but thats me.


----------



## robchaos

8/10 good to see you having fun with your macro lens! If you don't have the whole flower in focus, I still like to at least see the stamen fully in focused. It looks a little fuzzy at the bottom. Nice color though and nice looking shot overall.


----------



## EpicPie

Dat fence. <3

Love the photo, 9/10
_______
Photo from a show I played.


----------



## ClickJacker

7/10 kinda noisy and nothing is really in focus.


----------



## robchaos

Those are steel beams from the WTC.

7/10 I love street photography, just wish there was a little more to look at and it was a little more exposed so I could easily read the signs.


----------



## TC_Fenua

9/10, very nice picture Rob, I really like the composition and lighting, good job


----------



## Rian

10/10.. Can't see anything wrong with it. I love it.


DSC04301 by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Synaps3

10/10. Beautifull shot and beautifull location! Where is it?

Well here is my second shot ever with a DSLR. Everything I know comes from the topics here on OCN and the camera manual (EOS T3i/600d).



I tried to create a nice depth of field effect with a lot of exposure to pick up the colors but I think I messed up on the AF points







. Lot of room to improve that's where the fun is! *Sorry for the dust on my desk







*


----------



## EpicPie

7/10. To simple. Love the detail captured on the stickers for the rubix cube though.

My previous GPU, 4870.


----------



## kabj06

8/10. I like the detail in the picture. Nice rich blacks.









I took this in Cloudcroft, NM on an off-the-beaten-path trail. Yet another cruddy cellphone pic. Yeah, I should start carrying a camera.


----------



## Rian

^ 5/10. Very gloomy and not really too interesting. Sorry








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synaps3;14953414*
> 10/10. Beautifull shot and beautifull location! Where is it?
> 
> Well here is my second shot ever with a DSLR. Everything I know comes from the topics here on OCN and the camera manual (EOS T3i/600d).
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to create a nice depth of field effect with a lot of exposure to pick up the colors but I think I messed up on the AF points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Lot of room to improve that's where the fun is! *Sorry for the dust on my desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks, It's in St Annes, I was there to see friends and the beach was looking gorgeous (and terribly windy).
I think you could have improved your picture more by incorporating the rule of 3rds more ;D


St Annes. by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rian;14955004*
> Thanks, It's in *St Annes*, I was there to see friends and the beach was looking gorgeous (and terribly windy).


If the weather in St Annes was anything like it has been here in Preston it must have been delightful


----------



## robchaos

@rian
7.5/10 nice composition for a landscape, just nothing jumps out at me as a focus. Clouds are so so, colors arent too vivid.

This is a 6 shot pano from downtown


----------



## MistaBernie

I'm not going to rate the 6 shot pano because I dont feel like putting anything up, but I have to ask -- why the pano when you can simply step back and take the same image with a single shot? I tend to think of Panos getting views or captures that aren't conventionally available via single shots.

(Not a 'omg wut are you doing' question, more of a 'wanting to know' question)


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie;14956421*
> I'm not going to rate the 6 shot pano because I dont feel like putting anything up, but I have to ask -- why the pano when you can simply step back and take the same image with a single shot? I tend to think of Panos getting views or captures that aren't conventionally available via single shots.
> 
> (Not a 'omg wut are you doing' question, more of a 'wanting to know' question)


Fair enough question, 2 answers. To take a step back and get it all in frame I'd be standing in the middle of 4 lanes of traffic going into downtown Baltimore. 2nd reason is that even if i could safely step back to get the whole building, there is a row of trees in the median and the median is a wierd 4foot high raised strip in the middle of a major road going past the harbor. Any further back and my view would be completely obstructed. I was standing in front of the trees on top of the median, and at its widest zoom, i couldnt even fit half the building. I'd need a fisheye for that, hence the pano.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos;14956566*
> Fair enough question, 2 answers. To take a step back and get it all in frame I'd be standing in the middle of 4 lanes of traffic going into downtown Baltimore. 2nd reason is that even if i could safely step back to get the whole building, there is a row of trees in the median and the median is a wierd 4foot high raised strip in the middle of a major road going past the harbor. Any further back and my view would be completely obstructed. I was standing in front of the trees on top of the median, and at its widest zoom, i couldnt even fit half the building. I'd need a fisheye for that, hence the pano.


Ah, the 'it was impossible to step back further' equation. The answer I knew but forgot... thanks!


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10 You need a tilt shift!










Skeleton Hand by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## canoners

9/10 If the front twigs are in focus, I would give it 10.


----------



## cravinmild

6/10 I dont know, just does not do anything for me. I dont about all the big words you all use but it just seems cold


spider eating by cravinmild, on Flickr


----------



## canoners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild;14964730*
> 6/10 I dont know, just does not do anything for me. I dont about all the big words you all use but it just seems cold
> 
> 
> spider eating by cravinmild, on Flickr


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Rian

8/10. Picture is good but green tree in background is distracting. Someones about to get nommed










DSC05714 by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Modus




----------



## robchaos

@modus...you forgot to rate rians. I give your landscape a 9/10 i love the colors. The mouse one is way too dark.
@Rian 8/10 nice lighting and tone.


----------



## ntuason

Wow great saturation and composition! The sky looks almost HDR. I like it even tho I'm not feeling the subject it works. 9/10.


----------



## Scope

8/10, great capture of the squirrel, but the gate in the background messes up the composition.


----------



## Jobotoo

7/10

Great panoramic. I think it would be a 9/10 with a little levels tweaking and dodging/burning.


----------



## robchaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*


Wow great saturation and composition! The sky looks almost HDR. I like it even tho I'm not feeling the subject it works. 9/10.


Thank you. It was just a building I spotted driving through this little nowhere town on the way home from a car club meet. Apparently back in the 50's it used to be a slots parlor. I liked the retro look and colors. The way the sky looks in the shot was the way the sky looked that day. Very vibrant and fluffy! the sun was to my back and it was cloudy so the lighting was pretty even. Its been good photography conditions around here lately.


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10, nice framing. It just looks a little soft to me.

Walking home from the beach during golden hour.


IMG_7348.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

@seanwebster 8/10 The tilt and washed out colors really work for this one. My take on it is that the Corvette is the focus of the shot though, and I don't know if that was what you were going for.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanWebster;14984745*
> 9/10, nice framing. It just looks a little soft to me.


Thanks!


----------



## 8564dan

@robchaos 8/10. Nice lighting and focus.

Im still learning







.


----------



## ntuason

I cant see your picture


















Edit:

Great lighting and composition. The thing I dont like is theres too many things in the background, but its not that bad. 7/10.


----------



## TC_Fenua

8/10 : I like the composition, and the post processing, but I would have bump the constrast a bit to see more easily the focus point


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canoners;14964788*
> Care to elaborate?


Thanks for the rating,









Your shot is pointing upwards, and not level, I personally don't care for that angle, the shot is nice but not as nice as it could have been as I feel it would have benefited from a more level angle. The way the shot crops the lower part of the pic you have taken the "big city" effect from the scene, its as though your trying to capture two different elements. One of tall towers and then one of street view but by losing the lowest part of the pic it takes from what I feel to be the idea of your shot. the right side of the shot is missing/cropped but you have nicely captured the left side leaving the whole building to be viewed.

As I have said, I am sure there are better ways to articulate what I have said. My limited knowledge of photography terminology makes for a poor critique of your shot, causing my words to sound harsh when what I mean is the shot is nice but I would have liked to see the whole shot level with more of the bottom portion shown.

Hope that helps clarify what I was feeling while viewing your pic.

Not hating just rating


----------



## gokumhz

8/10 I love the colors of the sky, and the city lights below, only thing that'd make it better would be something in the foreground a little closer to make it pop.


Signs of fall by The Mad Christographer, on Flickr


----------



## Rian

9/10. Personally, I don't like the colored leaves. But that's just me







.


Hyde Park Corner. by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## VettePilot

10/10

Love that pic. Really great contrast in colors. See I dont have an eye like that to even think of doign that.

Here is the best I can do with my Droid X phone today.lol I dont have a better camera.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gokumhz*


8/10 I love the colors of the sky, and the city lights below, only thing that'd make it better would be something in the foreground a little closer to make it pop.


Signs of fall by The Mad Christographer, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

1st -7/10 legs are cut off
2nd 7/10 nicer pose and framing but you should get down on the level of the dog to take the picture.


----------



## VettePilot

Very nice pic 10/10 The scene is great and the quality is fantastic.

As far as mine go I could only do what my dog would let me do. He doesnt stay still for long. I tried to get a more level shot with the trees behind him but it was a no go. He wanted to get back to licking himself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos;15056519*
> 1st -7/10 legs are cut off
> 2nd 7/10 nicer pose and framing but you should get down on the level of the dog to take the picture.


----------



## Rian

Oww I got skipped


----------



## Durdle Class A

Sorry, can't seem to find the photo above me, so heres mine:

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/danhuangphotography/6158770015/]


----------



## ntuason

Are you Daniel H97? Which photo are you putting up on 'Rate the photo above you'.


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rian;15057727*
> Oww I got skipped


That is a nice picture in terms of contrast and feel, I like the black and white,but I have to give it a lower rating then it probably should get because of the lack of context. I see the words but I don't know what they signify. 7/10.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*


Are you Daniel H97? Which photo are you putting up on 'Rate the photo above you'.











9/10 I like the blurred background, and the subject in focus. Nice even lighting. Not exactly sure what it is, but it looks lie a tear coming from its eye?


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10 Too cold looking when it looks like it should be warmer, the foreground and background its too distracting to me, maybe a crop and take away the frame. The black and green frame doesn't complement the portrait. Sorry for being rough, but I just wanted to let you know what I thought so you can improve.










IMG_7438.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SeanWebster*



IMG_7438.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


8/10. I dont normally go for selective coloring, but in this case, it works (I might have lightened it up a bit; it wouldn't have stood out as much, but I think it would have gone with the tone of the overall image.

The only thing I really happen to NOT like about it is the left train track. It distracts me away from the actual subject. I personally would have probably cropped it out, as the line of the side of the track that she's walking on is (in my opinion) plenty, while directly leading the viewer to look at your subject, without drawing attention _away_ from your subject. That being said, just because I don't necessarily agree with or like it, doesn't mean it's not well done.









Maybe I'm over-analyzing, but meh, I'm allowed to at times, right?

Nothing to post today, so someone post up an image for me!


----------



## Rian

My brother ;D


Kavi Goolaub by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## EpicPie

I honestly have no opinion. lol

Anyways, old-ish photo. Taken from my backyard.


----------



## robchaos

Having no opinion is not an option!

Rian, 6/10. Background is not interesting, and I feel like for an uninteresting background you should try and make it like there is no background at all using off camera lighting to get rid of shadows and make everything uniform.. The wall looks like it has an ever so slight bluish tint to it also. As for the pose, it is ok, but I feel like its cropped a little too close to your brother on the left and the stomach is an odd place to cut off a portrait. Usually shoulders or waist.

EpicPie
5/10. Tree is cropped off, tree is in the way of the buildings, buildings are cropped, what I'm basically saying is there is no clear subject or focus. Too much going on but none of it properly emphasized.


----------



## TC_Fenua

8/10, very cool picture, love the reflection of light on the water then on the ship. Too bad the bow is cropped :/


----------



## Monocog007

9/10 beautiful with the focal blur.









Taken with a Canon Rebel SLR. I'm a noob..


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TC_Fenua;15079603*
> 8/10, very cool picture, love the reflection of light on the water then on the ship. Too bad the bow is cropped :/


Not cropped, I just need a 10mm lens. I would have been swimming off the pier to get any more of the boat in the shot.








Thank you for the comment though!


----------



## AlienPrime173

Yeh not bad...


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos;15078860*


What... in the hell is going on in the shadows?


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz;15079857*
> What... in the hell is going on in the shadows?


I wish I knew, but it looked really cool so I took a picture. There are streetlights all down that pier they must have been refracting through something around there to cast that pattern on the side of the boat.


----------



## TC_Fenua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos;15079734*
> Not cropped, I just need a 10mm lens. I would have been swimming off the pier to get any more of the boat in the shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the comment though!


I assumed as much







Time for a waterproof enclosure or a little boat


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robchaos*


I wish I knew, but it looked really cool so I took a picture. There are streetlights all down that pier they must have been refracting through something around there to cast that pattern on the side of the boat.


No, I mean _look in the shadows._ Whatever you used to export to jpeg absolutely butchered the dark tones. This may be part of your softness problem in your other shots, what are you using for post?


----------



## robchaos

I use lightroom 2. I might have the quality setting set too low for when I export to jpg, but I have to otherwise the file sizes would be giant.
Edit: And the lens I was using is pretty soft at lower fstops anyways...I've decided not to worry about it and just take pictures.







Honestly I am sitting here looking at the raw files for this shot and I see nothing wrong...What do you mean butchered the dark tones?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robchaos*


I use lightroom 2. I might have the quality setting set too low for when I export to jpg, but I have to otherwise the file sizes would be giant.


I export my images at 85% quality and long edge 1024 and my files come out nice and also small.

What do you export as?


----------



## robchaos

Just checked my lightroom settings, that file was exported at 80%, 979x650 px. Honestly good enough for me. I was exporting them into a lightroom created flash gallery for the web I don't want to have to host large hi rez files.


----------



## Zcypot




----------



## Lidrager




----------



## ClickJacker

I see nip







10/10


----------



## ntuason

Lol where are the C&C?!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*


Lol where are the C&C?!


Here:http://www.overclock.net/photography...above-you.html

And here is a guide on how to: http://www.overclock.net/photography...otographs.html

ROFL


----------



## robchaos

Haha this thread got derailed by the shadows in my photo


----------



## ntuason

Which do you guys like better?

#1









#2


----------



## Sean Webster

#2 10/10 :d


----------



## ClickJacker

my picture got skipped.


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*









my picture got skipped.


I'd say 7/10. The top is cropped a bit tight I think. I'd like to see more of the sky. Other than that it's a very solid photo.


----------



## EpicPie

@ DorkSterr, I like #2 the best.


----------



## Hogwasher

@ dorksterr #2 hands down


----------



## Kortwa

@ Tobuk: Cant criticize too much as I am really new to photography but I would give it an 8/10. I really like the tree branches on the sky. There is just something that bugs me a little bit but I dont know what it is >.>.










This is the first pic I took from my new camera.


----------



## robchaos

7/10 depth of field is too shallow and the background is distracting. I just want the
dogs eyes to be in focus too .


----------



## 8564dan

7/10....i like the photo. Just feels like something is missing a little.


----------



## TC_Fenua

9/10 , love the post processing ! But it would be better if the shot was taken a little bit further. Great focus, great colors


----------



## [Water]

8/10
I am super noob so If you don't like it, please don't be too harsh


----------



## Monocog007

8/10 Very nice! Only thing i can say to fix for next time, is that there's no definite focal point. My eyes wander.


----------



## scottath

Subject is interesting - but rest of image is very blown out and distracting.....
The really dark trees with the really bright concrete :/
7/10


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Water];15103531*
> 8/10
> I am super noob so If you don't like it, please don't be too harsh


Already set as new background







where is this? New zeland? Iceland? It's absolutely stunning


----------



## 8564dan

Scottath: 9/10. I really like that. Nice colouring and horizon.


----------



## Conspiracy

great capture. i think a little less of the empty space would bring even more attention to the bee. either way great job catching the bee. 8/10

shot from last nights game. a few others are posted in a thread


----------



## scottath

love the determination you captured in both faces and the great isolating focus.
9/10

Another for me from tonight:









eh - cannot decide - so heres 2:










EDIT: re top pic - Jpeg makes the red/cyan fringing appear really clearly on the rocks.....now removed on my system - will leave this version though


----------



## TheDude100




----------



## Soulclaimer

Cute doggy 7/10

And a 9/10 to scottath, nice job man!


----------



## _Nikhil

7/10. Your subject is interesting .
The left part is a bit distracting. I mean the plant there is not enough blurred or not enough in focus.

Beginner here with Cybershot H55

View attachment 231678


----------



## Durdle Class A

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil;15146303*
> 7/10. Your subject is interesting .
> The left part is a bit distracting. I mean the plant there is not enough blurred or not enough in focus.
> 
> Beginner here with Cybershot H55
> 
> View attachment 231678


Magnificent clouds 7/10, maybe the colors would be better if you waited closer to sunset

Culture University Sunset by Daniel H97, on Flickr


----------



## TC_Fenua

8/10, very good colors, but something is a bit off in the composition.


----------



## robchaos

8/10 background is exposed nicely, but I am unclear on what the picture is saying with the underexposed subject. No action or message is obvious.


----------



## VettePilot

9/10 Very interesting color mix. The only thing that may of made it even better is if it was a patial cloudy day with some blue sky but you cant change the weather.lol

Here is my first attempt at an HDR type photo. I have no idea what I am doing with the program or how to expose the picture properly. I ncluded a larger version as well.


----------



## koulaid

9/10 Nice. I love the different colors! For some reason it doesn't look hdr. Maybe It's just me.

Here's one i took a couple weeks ago. Senior session.


----------



## VettePilot

9/10 for yours. The only reason it is not a 10 for me is because I am not partial to picutres of people though I understand their appeal and place in the photography world. I like more scenic shots/Star shots or animal shots. She is very pretty and lucky to be so photogenic.

Ya actually it really is not HDR I learned. I did not take the 3 different exposure shots it was just one then I did mild tone mapping. I figured it out later what I did wrong.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koulaid*


9/10 Nice. I love the different colors! For some reason it doesn't look hdr. Maybe It's just me.

Here's one i took a couple weeks ago. Senior session.


----------



## ntuason

No pic above.


----------



## macca_dj

7/10

View attachment 231908


----------



## TIGR

7/10


----------



## cheapskates

9.5/10


----------



## robchaos

6/10 the color of the leaves are nice, but other then that there is not much going for it.
I feel like the weather hates me. It seems like it has been gray and overcast every time I travel somewhere cool.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robchaos*


*I feel like the weather hates me. It seems like it has been gray and overcast* every time I travel somewhere cool.


You've just described the weather in the UK for 350 days of the year


----------



## TIGR

6.5/10

My dog Bella.


----------



## biatchi

You were supposed to rate robchaos's, was that really so difficult to work out?


----------



## TIGR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


You were supposed to rate robchaos's, was that really so difficult to work out?










No need to get worked up. I edited to rate robchaos' as quickly as I could but my connection is bogged down due to sending [email protected] SMP results.


----------



## breadcrums

rating for "My dog Bella"
7/10..
my personal opinion - a little less contrast and some fiddling with gamma/exposure would have been better.

My photo is of the insides of a crane


----------



## TIGR

7/10-an appealing photo that I would rate higher if not for the chain and its hard shadow in the upper right corner.


----------



## b.walker36

@TIGR

I dont have pics to put up myself get my camera today or tomorrow but that pic is amazing. The only thing i don't like is how the bacground is lighter on the bottom right side. I would have preferred it to be all the same.


----------



## TIGR

Thanks b.walker! Much appreciated.


----------



## Hickeydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TIGR;15175675*
> 7/10-an appealing photo that I would rate higher if not for the chain and its hard shadow in the upper right corner.
> 
> [im]http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2011/266/8/f/infinite_complexity_by_tigrcs-d4anvb6.jpg[/img]


Nice, simple. Maybe go with a little deeper DoF.

Here's mine.


----------



## robchaos

8/10 only problem I have is that kid in the background.

for this one think famous scene from a movie


----------



## _Nikhil

Rocky ?
6/10. I don't find the skyline much interesting & the photo is not helping it much either.

Here's my next one during my last vacation.


----------



## Sean Webster

4/10...so much needs improvement...just a snap shot imo

My new cpu









IMG_7495.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## TIGR

6/10-there is some nice photo gear listed in your sig and I think it might yield something more unique and less "snapshotty" if you get a little more creative.

_Nikhil, I liked your photo. It made me want to look at the details it contained and find out more about the place where it was taken.


----------



## _Nikhil

That's a cool pic you got there, I like the way you blur the background.
Not sure if I like it being gray & white or find something extra special to rate it more. - 7/10 .

TIGR, Last picture was taken at Northern India, Manali. Here's another one from there.


----------



## TIGR

Thanks for the input _Nikhil. The background blur is called "bokeh".

I might just be a sucker for landscapes different from my own area but I enjoy your mountain picture as well.


----------



## amang

OK, I am new to photography and still trying to get used to all my new camera gears, so don't be harsh....


















@Nikhil: Love the mountains, but the color looks a bit faint to me. 7/10


----------



## robchaos

8/10 is that butterfly secks? Nice repetition with the blades of grass and it is not distracting.


----------



## ClickJacker

9/10 Interesting subject and its a nice clean picture, but IMO its missing something...I just don't know what


----------



## b.walker36

8/10 Beautiful picture just something about it makes not perfect. Cant really tell what it is though lol.

My best pic from my first day with my DSLR (Today)










I RULE at Imbedding and image sorry.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36;15206270*
> 
> I fail at Imbedding and image sorry.


haha, put







around the link or click this button and paste the link


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanWebster;15206376*
> haha, put
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> around the link or click this button and paste the link


10/10 simply fantastic lol


----------



## b.walker36

lol but don't skip mine


----------



## biatchi

6/10 Should have taken a step or two back as you've cut out 2 lights and some interesting brick work that would make the shot a little more exciting.


Black and white water droplets on leaf by Flickr BOCer Glory, on Flickr


----------



## ntuason

I like this one. Very sharp, great detail, nice saturation. What I dont like is the little OOF in the background (left hand side). And the subject doesn't really catch me. Great shot tho. 8/10.


----------



## marbleduck

6/10 center area is too dark, looks weird with the light sky and the road on the bottom is underexposed. Good idea, poor execution.


----------



## TIGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36;15206270*
> 8/10 Beautiful picture just something about it makes not perfect. Cant really tell what it is though lol.
> 
> My best pic from my first day with my DSLR (Today)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I RULE at Imbedding and image sorry.


Congrats on the new camera b.walker! What kind did you get and how do you like it? Looks like you're doing just fine.


----------



## lvl8Hacker

I took this picture in the original Mast General store in Boone NC. The wife and I headed up there for our wedding anniversary. I love the fact the paint on the ceiling is pealing off and looks untouched for decades.


----------



## VettePilot

8/10- Cool looking shop but it is slanted and makes me feel like I am falling

This is my first attempt at a creative zoom shot. I thought it looked pretty cool and that the computer was alive and pissed off trying to electricute me. I dont expect a good rating, but thought I would show something very different.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan;15208156*
> 8/10- Cool looking shop but it is slanted and makes me feel like I am falling
> 
> This is my first attempt at a creative zoom shot. I thought it looked pretty cool and that the computer was alive and pissed off trying to electricute me. I dont expect a good rating, but thought I would show something very different.


6/10 I think some of the lights are really cool but i feel like there is to much going on.

And i got a rebel T3, and loving it so far.

Here is another from today:


----------



## Dustin1

4/10

Can't really read it









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1;15208307*
> 4/10
> 
> Can't really read it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


I don't get it lol


----------



## lvl8Hacker

No Pic above

Here is one from this past weekend...put through Lightroom.


----------



## robchaos

10/10 Can't find anything wrong with this one. It is a nice peaceful picture of a cabin in the woods. Well executed


----------



## lvl8Hacker

9/10
When I see this picture it shows me dedication ......love the fact you took it with no flash









Random picture of a dog while walking around town. I like how hes looking at me like ..what?


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lvl8Hacker;15209327*
> 9/10
> When I see this picture it shows me dedication ......love the fact you took it with no flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random picture of a dog while walking around town. I like how hes looking at me like ..what?


Thanks







. I figured they were stationary enough for a long exposure tripod shot.


----------



## Wasd.alltheway

Taken from an iPod touch


----------



## robchaos

Rate lvl8hackers photo!!!!


----------



## kabj06

Please understand that I took this with a 3.2 MP point and shoot a while back ('04). This was some sort of spider I saw walking down a street in Oceanside, CA.


----------



## TIGR

kabj06 I think that's a good photo for the type of camera you took it with, given what was available in 2004, but you didn't rate the photo above yours.


----------



## jsigone

lvl8hackers 9/10


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TIGR;15216411*
> kabj06 I think that's a good photo for the type of camera you took it with, given what was available in 2004, but you didn't rate the photo above yours.


I guess I forgot. 8/10. I like how the dog isn't looking at the camera.


----------



## lvl8Hacker

jsigone....8/10....I love ECO-Drive line and own a couple myself. Nice color as well.

This guy sits on the corner with all his gear. I passed him almost every day for about a year. One day I stopped and talked to him. A real HERO


----------



## sadie1112

10/10...Very strong picture


----------



## porky

7/10

if you flip it would be a lot better!!!

heres one from a recent holiday...


----------



## b.walker36

8/10 I think it could have used a little more sharpness overall but I like how you incorporated the umbrellas gives the picture great depth.

Here is one I took today:


----------



## jsigone

9/10 nice depth and contrast in this

from my hike w/ the dog today, just the 18-55 kit lens @f6.3


----------



## _Nikhil

8/10. I like the photo.

Here are a couple of of shots of the local sea yesterday with my P&S cam. Don't quite remember the settings.


----------



## TIGR

8/10-a beautiful scene, and the photos are nicely done. They don't "stand out" enough to rate higher in my eyes, but I enjoy them.

This one ... a bit of an explanation is in order. This was taken 5 hours ago-just before midnight. It was a 30-second exposure at f/2.8 and ISO 1600. I was "ghost hunting" in this cemetery with a friend and it was a dark, overcast night. Getting colors close to right and noise cleaned out of this image in post took considerable work. So I don't expect a good rating, but some effort went into it:


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10 good picture, just the out of focus vase makes it bland, maybe would have been better with the stuff in the vase as well. You did a great job at cleaning up after that 30sec exposure btw.

Just messin around takin pics lol

IMG_7468.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

7/10, i think it's an interesting shoot really original, it feels like she is spying on someone or that she is very shy, but i would like to see more of her face, for me it's to little.

From this summers holiday, the golden hour this day was the most golden hour I've seen.
*AWAY*

EDIT: Oh it looks really unsharp, it is much sharper.


----------



## TIGR

10/10, a beautiful work of art, AlbertMwugabi. Well done.


----------



## _Nikhil

TIGR - 9.5/10. Love the look on the cats face.

AlbertMwugabi, - That sunset photo is epic. Comparing my sunset photos just a couple of posts above to yours I think I should give up on photography.

Here is a sunset from the top of my building this Thursday.


----------



## TC_Fenua

9/10 , very cool sunset nonetheless







Just a bit noisy, other than that, great picture.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TC_Fenua;15237166*
> 9/10 , very cool sunset nonetheless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a bit noisy, other than that, great picture.


Need EXIF Data, I want my pics to have that same effect...I'm guessing 1.4 aperture and ~30mm?


----------



## TC_Fenua

Actually it's a composite of 6 shots taken with a 85mm at f/1.2, ISO 100, 1/8000 ( I should invest in some ND filters but ....







) using the "Brenizer Method". It's pretty easy once you got the idea








I know, I know, I cheated, but I just love shallow DOF


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TC_Fenua;15238634*
> Actually it's a composite of 6 shots taken with a 85mm at f/1.2, ISO 100, 1/8000 ( I should invest in some ND filters but ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) using the "Brenizer Method". It's pretty easy once you got the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know, I cheated, but I just love shallow DOF


You lucky Basssss lol, Thanks for the link. I am definitly try to learn this! I love thin DOF.


----------



## [Water]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;15109026*
> Already set as new background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is this? New zeland? Iceland? It's absolutely stunning


My Home Country, Greece


----------



## lvl8Hacker

No Pic above me..









Here is one of my niece .....messing with a new EF 50mm f/1.2L....run through lightroom


----------



## TIGR

7.5/10-this one was a tough call. Some people like this effect and some don't. I went with liking it because I know it takes some work in post. One thing I think would make this photo better is if you could get more of her face in focus. Just a little wider DOF. However I see that you might not get quite the bokeh you want with a wider DOF. Like I said, a tough call. I think you did well.

This one is a little different. Not meant to be a "technically" great photo. Meant to be enjoyed more in the abstract ... details enhanced with HDR.


----------



## solidsquirrell

9/10 HDR helped to bring detail out.. im not a fan of HDR..but every now and then when its used subtly i like it.


----------



## TIGR

^^ nicely done-kudos!

Also I agree and try not to overdo the HDR. Sometimes it generates too much in the way of artifacts/noise anyway. If a subject "needs" HDR you're probably not approaching it in the best way; but it can be fun.


----------



## lvl8Hacker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TIGR*


7.5/10â€"this one was a tough call. Some people like this effect and some don't. I went with liking it because I know it takes some work in post. One thing I think would make this photo better is if you could get more of her face in focus. Just a little wider DOF. However I see that you might not get quite the bokeh you want with a wider DOF. Like I said, a tough call. I think you did well.


Thanks..I definitely was trying to get her right eye as the focal point. She has the bluest eyes Iv seen


----------



## TC_Fenua

And .... I got skipped


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TC_Fenua*


And .... I got skipped










Well, I should have rated it a 10/10, I love that technique lol.









Free stuff! Winning!

G.Skill! by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## vtecjunkie81

I'll give it a 10/10 just 'cause it's free stuff!









Not a photographer myself, but my Dad has been a hobbyist for pretty much my whole life. Anything I post here is most likely his. Sorry if the quality isn't the best (I took these off his FB page). I'll have him email me some full size ones with the settings he used.


----------



## ntuason

Wow you took that?! 11/10. Vintage look really really works, with the American flag the only thing being colored tells us that those are American Soldier. Very nice.

Was this a reenactment or the real thing.


----------



## robchaos

I'd give it a 10/10 if it didn't have that selective coloring. Civil war re-enacting is cool I think the flag popping out like that actually detracts from the feel of the photo.


----------



## b.walker36

9/10. I really like it. I just would have liked to be able to make out more of the top of the building. Great shot though.

This was the day I got my camera messing around lol:


----------



## breadcrums

9/10


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breadcrums;15247418*
> 9/10


I can't rate that cause it scares me!!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36;15247459*
> I can't rate that cause it scares me!!


Dude I know that thing creeps the hell out of me....and I've seen some nasty stuff.


----------



## jsigone

lol its just a bug and a nice photo of it too!! 9.5/10 , very nice colors and depth

playing w/ my super tak 200mm


----------



## Sean Webster

nice pic 8/10

Me = Thin DOF whore lol

IMG_7505.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## jsigone

9/10 nice image, what lens?

If you like thin, this might help. Same manual focus 200mm/4 prime but with 35mm of extension tubes. Not as thin as your image but cool to do and focus was about 4ft away


----------



## b.walker36

9/10 I like it a lot. I would Have liked to have seen the M more in focus though.

My last one as I need to stop posting photos from the same day haha.


----------



## odin2free

7/10
Could use some work to lower the fill light that is just drowing the background
but that is what im seeing..i like it though












Sorry for it being about the wallstreet thing..but it was quickest and latest i have done...


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsigone;15249672*
> 9/10 nice image, what lens?
> 
> If you like thin, this might help. Same manual focus 200mm/4 prime but with 35mm of extension tubes. Not as thin as your image but cool to do and focus was about 4ft away


Nice lens!







I used my 100mm usm macro


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;15249883*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for it being about the wallstreet thing..but it was quickest and latest i have done...


8/10 I Love journalism shots like this. I think it's a bit over-exposed but Looking at the people's faces and shadows, the light looks like it was quite harsh so it's understandable that it would be so.

Here's mine for the day.


----------



## TC_Fenua

8/10, pretty cool shot, a little underexposed, and a light behind the car and toward the camera would have been great







I like the reflection on the hood.

For Sean


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TC_Fenua*


8/10, pretty cool shot, a little underexposed, and a light behind the car and toward the camera would have been great







I like the reflection on the hood.

For Sean












That's it! When my 650D comes in the mail imma take everything apart and take better pics of my cpu!...oh wait, I'll take some of my i7 930 now!


----------



## breadcrums

10/10!!
love it!


----------



## ablearcher

I do not feel qualified to rate, so please don't take this personally









7/10? It seems like the picture is a bit dark? I dunno how to state it









My best guess would be the "tail" of the lantern is a bit darker than I feel should be.


----------



## ski-bum

Also a noob, so take this with a grain of salt. Foreground should be more in focus.


----------



## EpicPie

Jellyfish need to be more in focus. 6/10

I also noticed the photo is a bit grainy.


----------



## vtecjunkie81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*


Wow you took that?! 11/10. Vintage look really really works, with the American flag the only thing being colored tells us that those are American Soldier. Very nice.

Was this a reenactment or the real thing.


I wish i could do that lol. My dad took that at a reenactment. He's been an amateur photographer for 30+ years.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Edit: Since Epic broke the chain by not posting a pic, I'll mend it


----------



## odin2free

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wanako*


8/10 I Love journalism shots like this. I think it's a bit over-exposed but Looking at the people's faces and shadows, the light looks like it was quite harsh so it's understandable that it would be so.

Here's mine for the day.










Warm these pictures up...

blue is killing me on the white.


----------



## robchaos

8/10 nothing is making it pop out of me, but technically a fine photo.


----------



## Sean Webster

Nice shot, 9/10 way to follow the rule of thirds







lol


i7 and X58 by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## wanako

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odin2free*


Warm these pictures up...

blue is killing me on the white.


I actually like the color balance just how it is.


----------



## TIGR

10/10. Excellent shot.

Here's another that's a bit different from my usual.


----------



## Avox117

Cool shot 9/10 I like the motion in the dog and how as you look further into the photo it almost looks like it turns into a painting, great job!


----------



## Avox117

Also I like that i7 photo above too great detail in that shot


----------



## ntuason

I like that photo Avox. The only complant is that I personally think its too warm. 8.5/10.

I couldnt choose between these two.

1









2


----------



## jsigone

9/10 for the 2nd one I like the color pallet, 7/10 on the first one, not feeling the BW night scape

Just got my super tak 28mm/3.5, paired it with 10mm e-tubes for this one. I think its a keeper


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10...finger marks/hair lol


i7 and X58 by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## TIGR

^^ Another superb photo, Sean.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TIGR;15269930*
> ^^ Another great photo, Sean.










now post one of yours up!


----------



## tCoLL

6/10...not crazy about it. It's properly exposed, points for that.










Quick shot of the triborough bridge, it's a 10 minute walk from my new apartment! I really need to get a tripod for these long exposures.


----------



## TIGR

7/10-a photogenic scene and stunning at first glance. The angle and way it's framed make it feel off-kilter. I looked around for other photos of this bridge for reference and from what I found, I think you might be surprised at the results if you experiment a bit with location and framing this subject.

What tripods and heads are you considering?

Here's another going for a mild "painting" effect.


----------



## _Nikhil

9/10. Looks like a beautiful place.

This is what I got playing around to get City Lights style. Reducing the ISO gave a clearer but boring pic.


----------



## jsigone

4/10 way to noisy for my taste

Here's mine for today, 28mm MF prime on 6mm e-tube

bee by jsigone, on Flickr


----------



## TIGR

8.5/10-good catch, good focus, could benefit from being a little sharper and wider DOF I think. Overall well done.

I'm not pleased with the end result but it took some work with focus stacking to achieve this, so I'll share. It's a composite of two dozen images.


----------



## koulaid

^^ 9/10 Just a simple macro image, other then that its great using 12 diff. images.

This was a quick test shot of the off camera flash. Came out pretty good.


----------



## Hogwasher

9/10

take it easy on me, just got my first dlsr in the mail today.

Just shot this and uploaded it did nothing else



That is her chew toy in the background under her chin by the way

Going have to learn how to photoshop now, guess that's just part of the process


----------



## jsigone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TIGR;15281405*
> 8.5/10-good catch, good focus, could benefit from being a little sharper and wider DOF I think. Overall well done.


thanks, it was my first day out doing macro work. I wish I can get more DOF, but with the E-tubes I'm very limited. I tried to stop the lens down more but was totally killing the light. Focus looked better on the right rear leg, just 1/2mm off I guess from being sharpest. It's pretty fun and may have to save up for a real macro lens


----------



## Conspiracy

6/10

keep working at it. this might be better with more light so you wouldnt have to use flash and a different angle wouldnt hurt. the composition is pretty good though









---

had one of those games last night that was slow and uneventful with little to no action. did get this nice celebration shot though. cropped pretty hard and was using the 70-200 +1.4X


----------



## amang

7.5/10. I would give 8.5 if that other lady does not show her back...


----------



## _Nikhil

amang, love that photo you got there 9.5/10

This one is during one of my recent short trips.


----------



## Boyboyd

7/10. There's a lot of really interesting detail in the near foreground, but that plain white sky is a bit boring and distracting to me (not sure if those two can happen at the same time but hey).

I took this months ago, the weather has been terrible here lately.


----------



## jsigone

10/10 very well done, tons of nice colors and different parts of this image to look through.

Here's another with MF 28mm prime on 6mm e-tube

ants by jsigone, on Flickr


----------



## bk7794

very nice! 9/10, wish that the focused portion was closer to the border of the picture, but other then that very nice!


----------



## iCrap

9/10 - You could have had a little more in focus.

Not at all one of my better ones but i still like it:


----------



## TIGR

6.5/10-at first glance it's hard to separate the subject from background. For a shot like this which appears intended to have a rugged feel, having more of the background terrain in the foreground might help. Also, while I generally like good bokeh, stopping the aperture down more to keep the terrain more in focus may help convey its ruggedness better. She shoe is also a bit out of focus and could stand to be sharper.

I'm going to try re-taking this one but here's my first attempt, a composite of two images to get the focus right.


----------



## iCrap

9/10 - If possible i would have had the entire Deck logo in focus.

Taken last year... sunset @ Kennedy space center.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap;15300584*
> 9/10 - If possible i would have had the entire Deck logo in focus.
> 
> Taken last year... sunset @ Kennedy space center.


Love the colours. Nice bright oranges. Would have liked to see a one-third/two-third split for the horizon though. 9/10

I don't remember if I posted this one, but I like it so here goes.


----------



## biatchi

inb4 the selective desat haters get here


----------



## TIGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap;15300584*
> 9/10 - If possible i would have had the entire Deck logo in focus.


Thanks! You were kinder to me than I would have been lol. Keeping the entire logo sharp is exactly what I'm going to, ahem, focus on when I retake it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman;15300716*
> Love the colours. Nice bright oranges. Would have liked to see a one-third/two-third split for the horizon though. 9/10
> 
> I don't remember if I posted this one, but I like it so here goes.


If I had a photo ready to share I'd give you a 9/10 for this, just wanted to say nicely done.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Love the colours. Nice bright oranges. Would have liked to see a one-third/two-third split for the horizon though. 9/10

I don't remember if I posted this one, but I like it so here goes.











great job 10/10. i like the editing and composition.

a test action shot from tonight that sub50 nicely has advised me that i should have shot in spot metering


----------



## mjl4878

Quote:













8/10? Couple of the lights are blown out, not really sure how to change that though.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vtecjunkie81*


I wish i could do that lol. My dad took that at a reenactment. He's been an amateur photographer for 30+ years.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Edit: Since Epic broke the chain by not posting a pic, I'll mend it



















sorry to break the thread here but this shot is so amazing to me. Dragged up from a few pages back.......

love it


----------



## TIGR

7.5/10


----------



## _Nikhil

9/10. Not sure if I like too much of it being blurred though you got what you have to in focus.
How do you get so much time to get such a clear shot at the Frog & do your settings.


----------



## t-ramp

@Nikhil: You may want to read up on Depth of Field. Also, I apologize, but I don't really feel rating such a blurry picture would mean much.









And... a random photograph I took for my sale thread:


----------



## robchaos

7/10. Texture is not interesting enough imo for singling out that piece of an item. DOF looks pretty shallow, and all I'm doing is wondering what it is.


----------



## jsigone

9/10 love the signs but chopped head. Could have waited for them to pass or get into frame

mine for today on our dog walk at the lake. My attempt at dabbing in landscape.....MF 28mm prime @F16


Sunset @ Lake Hodges by jsigone, on Flickr


----------



## Durdle Class A

8/10 I like how the line of posters leads my eye through the image.


Danshui Guanyin Mountain by Daniel H97, on Flickr

Epic fail, I posted 1 sec later than you jsigone XD

Well to ur photo, 9/10 i really like the vibrant colors of the sky


----------



## TIGR

8/10 to both jsigone and Durdle above. I enjoy both photos and will leave a little headroom for photos that just "grab" me a little more. Good shots.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*


9/10. Not sure if I like too much of it being blurred though you got what you have to in focus.
How do you get so much time to get such a clear shot at the Frog & do your settings.


Sometimes it's more about patience and preparation than speed. Patience so you can get close enough (a 60mm lens is the only lens I have) and preparation so once you get there, the appropriate settings will already be in place.

Here's attempt number 2. I'm almost happy with it but not quite. The result you see below is NOT doable with a single shot given my equipment so it's seen its fair share of editing.


----------



## lvl8Hacker

8/10...Love the contrast of the sky with the mountain.


----------



## _Nikhil

lvl8Hacker : 8.5/10. The selective coloring looks nice here. How do you do that , Through the cam or some editing program ?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t-ramp*


@Nikhil: You may want to read up on Depth of Field. Also, I apologize, but I don't really feel rating such a blurry picture would mean much.










t-ramp : Thanks for the link. Unfortunately the P&S camera I have doesn't have options to change aperture. I'll try to get the best out of it whatever I can.
I'm not sure if this one is any better than my previous, I'll still post it.


----------



## lvl8Hacker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*


lvl8Hacker : 8.5/10. The selective coloring looks nice here. How do you do that , Through the cam or some editing program ?


I use Adobe Lightroom.


----------



## ntuason

It's way too overexposed, the subject lacks an element of interest and it is too busy. And the wire running through the entire image is really distracting. 4/10

I was watching an old man fishing for his family and I'm happy to say, he's going to eat tonight.


----------



## robchaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*


It's way too overexposed, the subject lacks an element of interest and it is too busy. And the wire running through the entire image is really distracting. 4/10

I was watching an old man fishing for his family and I'm happy to say, he's going to eat tonight.


7/10. Tight crop on the man. Lack of cues as to what he was doing makes it hard to figure out what was happening. That's one tiny fish!


----------



## scottath

Umm....
Technical - looks sharp - nice out of focus background.
Subject....dont know context so cannot really comment.

6/10


----------



## vtecjunkie81

9/10 LOVE the colors and simplicity


----------



## Conspiracy

nice job on the editing composition could be a little more interesting maybe 7/10

one from the game last night


----------



## TIGR

9/10-great shot, shutter speed is about perfect, only showing movement on the kicking leg. Framing could give more space in front for that ball to traverse but this is a great capture.

This is an uninteresting shot. Sharing because it took a lot of work to clean up!


----------



## Phil~

It's a Shelby so 10/10


----------



## Sean Webster

Sweet! You have a pet dinosaur! 10/10!

IDK if i put theis pic up yet lol


BUBBLES!!! by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## jsigone

10/10 I like this image and can't see anything wrong with it.

Here's something out of this world for you guys







Taken through my F4.8 mak-newt telescope, FL=731mm. Aboout 5 hours total exposure of the Elephant Trunk Nebula @ iso1600. Taken with a modded XS (no IR filter)


Ha-HaR-GB IC 1396 with Canon by jsigone, on Flickr


----------



## TIGR

I don't have a photo to contribute at the moment but jsigone that's a great shot. Well done sir.


----------



## jsigone

thanks!!


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Great photo jsigone.

Here's something I took a longggg time ago, Panasonic FZ28. I'm looking to get a D3100 soon.


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 Nice shot.









I hate trying to take pics of spiders in windy areas....they never stay in focus lol

Crab Spider by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## VettePilot

10/10 That is actually a really cool photo of a crazy looking spider.

Here is my bubba I took with my Nifty Fifty. I hate all the noise I got since I left in auto mode so it went to ISO 2000. Oh well. He doesnt stay still long enough to retake it at the right settings.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *SeanWebster*


8/10 Nice shot.









I hate trying to take pics of spiders in windy areas....they never stay in focus lol


----------



## TC_Fenua

6.5/10, a little out of focus from the eye(s), a bit dark, especially the background behind the dog's head. Other than that, very cute dog, I wanna pet him


----------



## nderscore

@TC Fenua

Love the wisp of dirt at the height of the kick and the pseudo-silhouette. However, the image is a bit left heavy with the subject and background being positioned the way it is. Overall, good work!


----------



## iCrap

My iPhone 4 with a clear back, I'm going to clean all the dust off and reshoot it later..


----------



## nderscore

@iCrap

Why would you post a photo if you're going to take a better one later? Also get into the habit of resizing your photo, no one wants to view an 8.5 megapixel picture.


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap;15346900*
> My iPhone 4 with a clear back, I'm going to clean all the dust off and reshoot it later..


7/10, its an interesting photo, but took a point off because its apple









Picture of my mountainbike -


----------



## DJ4g63t

6/10 Only cause I got to ride my MTB only twice this year









Some random flower growing in my yard.










Anyone notice the little bug in there?


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10, needs more in focus. And yes I see the bug










Civic Type R by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## TC_Fenua

Seriously ? Skipped again ? :facepalm:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nderscore;15346773*
> @TC Fenua
> 
> Love the wisp of dirt at the height of the kick and the pseudo-silhouette. However, the image is a bit left heavy with the subject and background being positioned the way it is. Overall, good work!


Thank you







Yeah, I wanted to offset a bit to the left, to be able to "focus" on the sunset behind


----------



## jam1e

8/10 because i like type r's. prefer it was an nsx tho


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nderscore;15347823*
> @iCrap
> 
> Why would you post a photo if you're going to take a better one later? Also get into the habit of resizing your photo, no one wants to view an 8.5 megapixel picture.


Unless he has already resized it I don't see a problem. With high speed Internet now a days it shouldn't be a problem anyway.


----------



## lvl8Hacker

@jam1e...7/10...I like the contrast with the dogs and the snow.

Here is one I took this past weekend


----------



## nderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher;15348123*
> Unless he has already resized it I don't see a problem. With high speed Internet now a days it shouldn't be a problem anyway.


You might not, but others might.There's no advantage in posting a picture that large for the purposes of this thread. And even with high speed internet, it still takes time to load. With proper resizing, 12 pics can be posted that takes up the same bandwidth as that one picture.


----------



## iCrap

@hacker - 9/10 - i would have made the entire thing b/w and also the isnt straight by just the tiniest bit.

here is another one... HDR. I even resized it for you!


----------



## TC_Fenua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap;15348564*
> here is another one... HDR. I even resized it for you!
> Edit
> *TIF* won't show on this forum...


..... I'm at loss of words ...

Anyway, fixed for you ...









_iCrap image, not mine_


----------



## TIGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nderscore;15347823*
> @iCrap
> 
> Why would you post a photo if you're going to take a better one later? Also get into the habit of resizing your photo, no one wants to view an 8.5 megapixel picture.


Sometimes it's useful to get critique of multiple photos of the same subject, or multiple stages of editing the same photo. People might prefer different aspects of different photos or edits. It can also give those doing the critique more information so they can provide more suggestions.

And this thread is specifically about photos. If you are expecting thumbnails you may be in the wrong place. IMO whatever size photos people want to post (within reason) is fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nderscore;15348256*
> There's no advantage in posting a picture that large for the purposes of this thread.


I disagree. Some of the original detail that is lost when a photo's dimensions are reduced are relevant to determining the quality of the photo (e.g. noise and sharpness) and necessary to represent it completely. My Internet connection is slow by most people's standards but you don't see me complaining about having high-resolution photos posted here.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TIGR;15349696*
> Sometimes it's useful to get critique of multiple photos of the same subject, or multiple stages of editing the same photo. People might prefer different aspects of different photos or edits. It can also give those doing the critique more information so they can provide more suggestions.
> 
> And this thread is specifically about photos. If you are expecting thumbnails you may be in the wrong place. IMO whatever size photos people want to post (within reason) is fine.


^this

I like the more detail of the larger photo's


----------



## nderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TIGR;15349696*
> Sometimes it's useful to get critique of multiple photos of the same subject, or multiple stages of editing the same photo. People might prefer different aspects of different photos or edits. It can also give those doing the critique more information so they can provide more suggestions.
> 
> And this thread is specifically about photos. If you are expecting thumbnails you may be in the wrong place. IMO whatever size photos people want to post (within reason) is fine.


I never stated I expected thumbnails. But uploading an image greater than the resolution of most monitors doesn't add to the critique of a photo. The purpose of this thread is to rate photos, not pixel peep. I know that OCN automatically resizes the photos to fit viewing, but it's a bad habit to upload larger pictures than necessary.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nderscore;15349793*
> I never stated I expected thumbnails. But uploading an image greater than the resolution of most monitors doesn't add to the critique of a photo. The purpose of this thread is to rate photos, not pixel peep. I know that OCN automatically resizes the photos to fit viewing, but it's a bad habit to upload larger pictures than necessary.


ok I think we have hijacked this thread enough.

I am sorry for playing a part in the hijacking


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TIGR;15349696*
> Sometimes it's useful to get critique of multiple photos of the same subject, or multiple stages of editing the same photo. People might prefer different aspects of different photos or edits. It can also give those doing the critique more information so they can provide more suggestions.


What? No, not this... not at all. It's the photographer's job to deliver the best they can, not some halfway-processed mediocrity.

Quote:


> IMO whatever size photos people want to post (within reason) is fine.


Nope. At full size, not only can the image not physically fit 1:1 on any monitor made today, but it's completely unreasonable to view at such a resolution. Do you have any idea how large the print would be at those dimensions? I'm guessing you don't.

Quote:


> I disagree. Some of the original detail that is lost when a photo's dimensions are reduced are relevant to determining the quality of the photo (e.g. noise and sharpness) and necessary to represent it completely.


Measurebating at 100% makes one look like a joker. Unless you intend to print large, downsizing an image to more reasonable dimensions is most certainly easier to view and faster to load. I don't care about pixel-level noise if the photo is good -- you know, something with _substance_.


----------



## koulaid

Let's get this back on track.


----------



## Grath

Nice, looks like a ad for lures!! 10/10 just because I am a fisherman myself.

Just for kicks: (not real photography lol, I just like the fact)


----------



## brodie337

3/10... The dog needs to try harder









I'm new to photography as a hobby, so let me know what you think.


----------



## Kortwa

6.5/10 I would like to see the other eye of the dog. I dont mind the black and white but I think the cracks in the concrete really distract from any focus in the foreground. I like that you got down to the ground to take the picture but I am not a great fan of how the head is positioned. The dog tag is kinda distracting too if you want to really focus on the dog and the contrast from the B/W.

My 2c.


----------



## brodie337

Thanks alot. This little bugger is a pain in the arse to take a picture of, because he's so scruffy. The other thing is that as soon as you get on the ground with him, he'll jump up and come say hello


----------



## lvl8Hacker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TC_Fenua*


..... I'm at loss of words ...

Anyway, fixed for you ...









_iCrap image, not mine_


icrap..you took this? I swear I have seen that picture online somewhere









Anyway...here is one of mine from a while ago...right after getting my 16-36mm f2.8L


----------



## iCrap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lvl8Hacker*


icrap..you took this? I swear I have seen that picture online somewhere









Anyway...here is one of mine from a while ago...right after getting my 16-36mm f2.8L




Yes i took that photo, i highly doubt you have seen it somewhere else though.. i have shared it other places but not very many.
Also, its a huge tourist spot so there are probably tons of similar images (Slot canyons in Arizona) I have tons more but i like this one the best.


----------



## InerTia*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thermaltake*


Nice, looks like a ad for lures!! 10/10 just because I am a fisherman myself.

Just for kicks: (not real photography lol, I just like the fact)











The dog had to pull it because its a Polaris, and dogs and kitties don't get along ;D


----------



## bfeng91

8/10. Love the DoF and colors


DSC_4100-Edit by bfeng91, on Flickr


----------



## ntuason

I like it. Good saturation, composition and subject. 8.5/10


----------



## DJ4g63t

9/10 I know how hard it is to capture a sharp image of a living animal. Nice work


















P.S.
I have no editing skills or editing software for that matter so all my images are straight from the camera.


----------



## brodie337

Very nice, especially considering it's straight off the camera. Maybe crop the sides down a touch? Here's my first attempt at freelensing:









EDIT: I think that's the one I took without the lens on. Can't remember


----------



## nderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t;15359992*
> I have no editing skills or editing software for that matter so all my images are straight from the camera.


You have a good base for an image. It looks like a mini-beer mug.
All it needs is a bit more contrast. Also, the image benefits from more negative space.

Do you have any editing software? A little bit of playing around goes a long way.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nderscore*


You have a good base for an image. It looks like a mini-beer mug.
All it needs is a bit more contrast. Also, the image benefits from more negative space.

Do you have any editing software? A little bit of playing around goes a long way.

Here's an example with just a quick contrast adjustment and canvas resizing.


Wow looks great. I have Photoshop CS3 but I uninstalled it due to being overwhelmed by it lol.


----------



## nderscore

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


Wow looks great. I have Photoshop CS3 but I uninstalled it due to being overwhelmed by it lol.


It usually does that to newcomers. I remember when I was hesitant to learn it due to the same reason. But you only need to know a few tools to get started. With some dedication, you can learn to make any of your pictures better in 30 mins or less.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Yet another image straight from the camera that could probly look pretty good with some editing lol



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joining

^
Don't tell me you went to a funeral D:


----------



## iCrap

9/10 - Very tight crop.

HDR Sunset.


----------



## brodie337

No love for mine?









Anyway, the sunset looks fantastic, but the oversaturated look of the town isn't to my liking. The hills in the background are good, but the town just irks me.

Also, what's what wavy lines in the brightness below the hills?


----------



## nderscore

@iCrap - Way too much saturation. Tone it down bro.


----------



## brodie337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nderscore*


Way too much saturation. Tone it down bro.


It hasn't actually had the saturation bumped up. The amp just glows, which might give it that look?

EDIT: Whoops... Didnt see you meant the other photo... Damn images not loading!


----------



## nderscore

Edit


----------



## brodie337

I see what you're getting at by taking away the distracting background. I think I prefer the second, but only because it seems less "artificial"?


----------



## nderscore

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brodie337*


I see what you're getting at by taking away the distracting background. I think I prefer the second, but only because it seems less "artificial"?


Nioce, my friend and I had a small photoshop competition. Mine was B and his was A, +1 to moi.

Anyway, I thought the photo looked better with an old-fashioned vibe. Noise was added and the colors desaturated, leaving only the amber glow of the dial. Although the background elements were already blurred in your original picture, I felt removing them completely made the eye focus solely on the dial, which is the centerpiece of the whole image. Furthermore, B is slightly rotated to level out the dial.


----------



## brodie337

I do like the bright, harsh yellow of the dial. I'll have to have a play later and see what it looks like in B+W with the VU meter left as is.


----------



## Hogwasher

Can't tell who got skipped, if you did let me know and I will edit my post with a rating

took this at my boy's game

I have a nikon 3100 I just got with the standard lens. What lens would you recommend to get longer shots like this easier?


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Boyboyd

55-200 or the 70-300 VR.


----------



## iCrap

Guys, with my picture. Its an HDR, 3 images at different exposures merged down on each other. That's the effect you get with HDR.


----------



## Hickeydog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*


Can't tell who got skipped, if you did let me know and I will edit my post with a rating

took this at my boy's game

I have a nikon 3100 I just got with the standard lens. What lens would you recommend to get longer shots like this easier?
[UR=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/851/dsc0124gd.jpg/]







[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


4/10.

As far as glass goes, you'll want something long. Look for a lens that's capable of 200mm at least, preferable 300mm..


IMG_8069_70_71_tonemapped-2 by CurtisHx, on Flickr


----------



## Kortwa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*


took this at my boy's game

I have a nikon 3100 I just got with the standard lens. What lens would you recommend to get longer shots like this easier?


70-300 f/ 4.5-5.6 VR would work great for what you want as people above have stated.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iCrap*


Guys, with my picture. Its an HDR, 3 images at different exposures merged down on each other. That's the effect you get with HDR.


HDR is a tool to use when you can get the right exposure out of just one photograph. I think one good exposure would of made for a stronger image.


----------



## ClickJacker

8.5/10 A little over saturated


----------



## b.walker36

8/10 I like it alot but think it could use a little more sharpness overall.
Here is one of my parents crazy dog that doesn't ever sit still.


----------



## Sean Webster

Edit, ninja'd


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hickeydog*


4/10.

As far as glass goes, you'll want something long. Look for a lens that's capable of 200mm at least, preferable 300mm..


IMG_8069_70_71_tonemapped-2 by CurtisHx, on Flickr


Some pointer on what to do to improve my photo. Just gave me a 4 without any constructive criticism.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*


Some pointer on what to do to improve my photo. Just gave me a 4 without any constructive criticism.


i would say to not do the selective coloring, it ruined the photo for me at least









Here is an old pic of my best friend at my graduation, we were just chillin'. I think the lighting is great in this pic







lol


IMG_4080.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## b.walker36

don't skip me fools


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b.walker36*


don't skip me fools










I got you lol

5/10, blurry nose and just a nice snapshot


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SeanWebster*


I got you lol

5/10, blurry nose and just a nice snapshot










Yeah crazy guy never stands still, i thought it was cool looking though


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b.walker36*


Yeah crazy guy never stands still, i thought it was cool looking though










omg, I know what you mean, my pugs are like little monsters when I want to take pics of them. The key is to have a fast enough shutter to freeze the little bugger. lol

Set up a pic and be creative, that will get you a higher rating


----------



## wrxxx

picture of me at the track, i know its slightly blurry and has proof all over it. but its bad ass lol


----------



## b.walker36

6/10 because its not very sharp, but cool shot.

@sean: I would give that an 8/10. Great exposure i just find it kinda boring I like when people are doing things. But looks great.
I shall try again:


----------



## DJ4g63t

6/10 The power lines in the background are too distracting.

All these pics of dogs make me want to post one of mine.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Butt crack of dawn on a nice chilly October morning on a trout fishing river










As usual pic is straight off the camera. I bet this could look awesome with some tweaking.


----------



## daydream99

8/10 background on the left side too dark in the pic of the dog.
9/10, the background is too hazy, can be a little more clear. Can't tell if smoke or mountains.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


Butt crack of dawn on a nice chilly October morning on a trout fishing river

As usual pic is straight off the camera.* I bet this could look awesome with some tweaking*.


I was just going to say that! lol Adjust the clarity a little and mess with the colors a little and give it more yellow/orange. It would look mystical


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daydream99;15374917*
> 9/10, the background is too hazy, can be a little more clear. Can't tell if smoke or mountains.


Thanks. There is actually fog coming off the water and the sun is shining really bright on the mountains in the background so it is what is is I guess lol.


----------



## nderscore

@DJ4g63t: The water could have used a longer shutter speed to give it more drama and the sky looks overly bright compared to the rest of the picture.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nderscore;15375142*
> @DJ4g63t: The water could have used a longer shutter speed to give it more drama and the sky looks overly bright compared to the rest of the picture.


Yeah I agree that pic was actually taken a long time ago with my old Sony P200 point and shoot so my manual settings were a bit limited lol.

I feel like a post whore lol



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lvl8Hacker

No Love?


----------



## b.walker36

9.5/10. Great picture man. I would like to have seen a little more of the leaves on the bottom right in focus but a great shot.

Everyone loves pumpkins right:


----------



## Joining

10/10. Love the pumpkin and the negative space really compliments it


----------



## daydream99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joining;15389150*
> 10/10. Love the pumpkin and the negative space really compliments it


7/10 Top of tarp and dude on the right are distracting.


----------



## breadcrums

7.5/10
cropping out the unwanted bits or blurring them out would help.

http://fav.me/d4bx6od


----------



## Rian

^ *drool* 10/10, Can't be faulted by me.


Grape Vine. by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

6/10. Too much distracting stuff on the right and the almost out-of-frame grapes on the upper right, and it seems like the grapes intended to be the focus of the photo looks very soft. Not too hot about the looking-up orientation either. Sorry


----------



## xILukasIx

7/10, I'd kind of like to see more of the knive in focus, but maybe that's just me 

Took this one just 30min ago (0:35AM)

Staircase into the Dark by xILukasIx, on Flickr

I took multiple pictures with different exposures, maybe I'll try and do an HDR picture.


----------



## daydream99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xILukasIx*


7/10, I'd kind of like to see more of the knive in focus, but maybe that's just me 

Took this one just 30min ago (0:35AM)

Staircase into the Dark by xILukasIx, on Flickr

I took multiple pictures with different exposures, maybe I'll try and do an HDR picture.


The top of the stairs look blurry, and the tree on the right is distracting. It feels like the stairs are crooked, or is that just me? 8/10


----------



## ipod4ever

lol fooling around with settings on my new camera, ive only took a few shots with it, go easy on me lol, looks like someone already rated the staircase photo below.


----------



## odin2free

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xILukasIx*


7/10, I'd kind of like to see more of the knive in focus, but maybe that's just me 

Took this one just 30min ago (0:35AM)

Staircase into the Dark by xILukasIx, on Flickr

I took multiple pictures with different exposures, maybe I'll try and do an HDR picture.


this is awesome...this style more of it...But one thing is tha i notice a blue streak in teh middle...gives it the unique touch..but a little to much 
other than that i think it looks good...


----------



## TIGR

7/10â€"I have no particular comments or criticism. Keep playing with that camera and get creative.









A simple shot, cleaned up a bit:


----------



## ljason8eg

7/10. I'd like to see the background blown a bit more.


Juan Pablo Montoya by JLofing, on Flickr


----------



## b.walker36

Ninjad. 6/10 I like the styles and the colors just needs the entire car to be in focus in my opinion. Good shot the blurry car just takes a way from the picture. In focus car and streaked background would have been amazing.

From my Brooklyn Bridge walk today:


----------



## daydream99

Focus the whole car, right now it looks as if only the right window is in focus. 7/10

ninja'ed


----------



## TIGR

7/10 to b.walker. A fine shot that IMO would benefit from something "extra". Some kind of drama, maybe lighting or maybe something you could do in post processing. HDR might be fun on this one.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daydream99*


Focus the whole car, right now it looks as if only the right window is in focus. 7/10

ninja'ed



Quote:



Originally Posted by *b.walker36*


Ninjad. 6/10 I like the styles and the colors just needs the entire car to be in focus in my opinion. Good shot the blurry car just takes a way from the picture. In focus car and streaked background would have been amazing.


Quick note - You realize its not possible to get the whole car sharp with a blurred background when using an UWA lens and having the car pass at that angle, right? You'd have to increase the shutter speed a point that the background wouldn't be blurred much at all. The point of the shot was to get the numbers acceptably sharp.


----------



## Hogwasher

I actually like the shot as is, car blurry and all. Looks amazing to me.


----------



## TIGR

I like that shot too, looks pretty cool IMO. Personally I would have tried a faster shutter speed. Selective motion blur can be added in post, though I know that's taboo among some.


----------



## DJ4g63t

I love that shot as well but my only gripe is the white skyline. I think if you crop out half of the skyline and half of the road below the car it would really make it look nice.

Out of curiosity how fast was that car going when you snapped that shot?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


I love that shot as well but my only gripe is the white skyline. I think if you crop out half of the skyline and half of the road below the car it would really make it look nice.

Out of curiosity how fast was that car going when you snapped that shot?


Probably like 15-20 mph lol. He was headed out to pit road from the garage so they take it pretty easy since there's people running everywhere.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg;15412458*
> Probably like 15-20 mph lol. He was headed out to pit road from the garage so they take it pretty easy since there's people running everywhere.


Ah that makes sense lol. I was thinking if he's taking that corner at a pretty good clip then that makes the shot that much better in my opinion. Either way I like it and it seems like you captured it just how you wanted with just the numbers in focus.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


Ah that makes sense lol. I was thinking if he's taking that corner at a pretty good clip then that makes the shot that much better in my opinion. Either way I like it and it seems like you captured it just how you wanted with just the numbers in focus.


I wouldn't have been standing there if he was hauling ass around that corner!







But yeah, basically I thought the shot would be rather boring and drab if I captured everything sharp and in focus, so I tried something different. I do appreciate all the feedback though.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TIGR;15410203*


7/10 I'm a huge fan of macro shots but I think the Diffused in Germany text could be more in focus.


----------



## micro5797

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


7/10 I'm a huge fan of macro shots but I think the Diffused in Germany text could be more in focus.


Correct me if i am wrong, but i think it is in focus, the text is just a little lighter as it often is on cpu's.


----------



## ClickJacker

No picture to rate


----------



## DJ4g63t

6/10 I would of liked to see the entire quote in focus
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micro5797;15413974*
> Correct me if i am wrong, but i think it is in focus, the text is just a little lighter as it often is on cpu's.


Maybe but compared to how sharp and clear all the other letters and words are on the cpu it makes them look blurry to me anyways lol.


----------



## TIGR

Thanks for the comments guys. It's a little of each-the way the CPU is printed as well as lighting and focus. Just getting the lighting right to bring out all details on the IHS without adversely affecting lighting in the rest of the shot was tricky. I expected that going into it so took multiple shots at f/2.8 with progressive manual focus and a few different exposures, with later focus stacking/composite planned. However when I got the photos to my computer, some were blemished; must have picked up a speck of dust after the first couple of shots. I would redo them but I was getting the CPU for someone else and it's no longer in my possession. So what was intended to be just one shot in a composite ended up being the whole thing. I too would like the characters to appear sharper and more even.

It was sort of experimental anyway; combining the Apple-esque style with the AMD CPU, smooth backdrop/base with rough subject, was a subtle attempt at irony and contradiction.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


7/10 I'm a huge fan of macro shots but I think the Diffused in Germany text could be more in focus.


Not macro.


----------



## TIGR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


Not macro.


DJ4g63t is right; it's a macro photo.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TIGR*


DJ4g63t is right; it's a macro photo.


POTN begs to differ.

Macro = high magnification and often 1:1 representation of a subject.

Close-up = framing so the subject fills up the frame.

Two different things.


----------



## TIGR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


POTN begs to differ.


Is there a particular thread I should check there for POTN's definition of "macro"? I'm a regular at POTN and have contributed some macro shots there but not sure what you are referring to exactly.

Edit to reply to your edit







: "high magnification" and "1:1 representation of a subject" refer to the same thing. 1:1 _or greater_ representation is the classical definition of macro photography, and this certainly fits the bill. Side note: in the film days the 1:1 representation referred to negatives but in the digital photography era it more commonly refers to final photo size. I would not consider subject filling the frame to be a necessary part of the definition of macro. Personally, I couldn't care less whether or not it's labeled a "macro" photo or not, but I think it *is* technically one, by the most universal definition of the term.

That said, I'm a beginner to photography and could be wrong about all this.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Wow I didn't think this photo would stir up this much conflict lol. In all honesty I never knew there was a difference between "close up" and "macro" so call it what you want







I'm a photography noob anyways

Now back to the pics


----------



## robchaos

7/10, Not a horrible photo but nothing stands out about it. All the colors are similar and the shadow is distracting.


----------



## TIGR

7/10-it's interesting, has character. I'd like to see more of its surroundings to anchor the meter's tilt, since the uneven bricks don't give a great indication of levelness.

Speaking of macro, an old one....


----------



## swindle

7/10

Interesting. What lens? Bit to much soft focus, would have been nice to see the entire head in focus?









No editing. Straight off the 7D, re-size, post...


----------



## Mayor Winters

^ might need a bit of cleaning though








7/10










"As it came to the world", just from the DMC-FZ50 to the net. Just love it


----------



## TIGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle;15418419*
> Interesting. What lens? Bit to much soft focus, would have been nice to see the entire head in focus?


Agreed-I'd go with a wider DOF if I did it again. Taken with the only lens I have: Canon EF-S 60mm f/2.8 Macro USM.


----------



## swindle

Was it taken at 2.8?

I find my Sigma 70-200 to be somewhat useless at 2.8, but at 4 or 8 or 11, its brilliant.


----------



## crazydj

7.5/10. Nice board. And i like the tilt angle at which the photo was taken.










Taken from my 2 megapixel cellphone 2 years back.


----------



## swindle

2/10

Mostly due to the lack of playing the rating game, and the fact it has nothing going for it at all, sorry


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;15415441*
> POTN begs to differ.
> 
> Macro = high magnification and often 1:1 representation of a subject.
> 
> Close-up = framing so the subject fills up the frame.
> 
> Two different things.


I'm with you on this, it was certainly close up but not enough to be macro.


----------



## TIGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle;15418482*
> Was it taken at 2.8?
> 
> I find my Sigma 70-200 to be somewhat useless at 2.8, but at 4 or 8 or 11, its brilliant.


Yes, it was at f/2.8. This lens does well wide open.


----------



## jdip

1/10, I agree with swindle, that photo doesn't really have anything going for it. No offense.

My first post here:


Inside Chateau Versailles by JasonDip, on Flickr


----------



## ntuason

Really cool composition! I dont have really much to say because its nearly perfect! 9.5/10

Heres mines:


----------



## daydream99

8.5/10

The trees and house in the background could use a little more distinguishing. Overall great photo, love the water ripples.


----------



## jdip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*


Really cool composition! I dont have really much to say because its nearly perfect! 9.5/10



Thank you! What would you change for that last 0.5? I'm always open to constructive criticism.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip;15423466*
> Thank you! What would you change for that last 0.5? I'm always open to constructive criticism.


For some reason it looks crooked to me. I haven't figured out if its the photo or me though lol.


----------



## swindle

Just another for a laugh picture...

A photo of a 7D, taken by a 7D... lol


----------



## jsigone

6/10 not fond of the glare in the glass

just picked up this IS250 last night. Here's its first pic but now I need to wash my evo..

day1 with is250 by jsigone, on Flickr


----------



## Buzzin92

7/10

Taken with a Kodak m1033


----------



## VettePilot

8.5/10 I like the color contrast and that brass.

I took this today up in Filmore at the old train station. I just wish I could post a bigger pic so you can see the detail more.


Filmore Train 2 HDR by BMG130, on Flickr


----------



## swindle

5/10

Well composed and framed, pity you killed it with some far to intense over saturation









My birthday today! Haha 24, and my old lady still loves doing the whole cake gag. Good on her.


----------



## ntuason

Im really not feeling the subject, it's under exposed and boring. It does look delicious tho! 4/10.










P.s happy belated bday.


----------



## ClickJacker

8.5/10 It's a very nice picture but I dont know how I feel about the big glare in the middle.


----------



## Monocog007

7/10, everything about it is nice, but it bugs me that it isnt vertically straight.

I finally got a DSLR! My Canon T2i arrived today.


















Straight from the camera.


----------



## b.walker36

6/10. I think the shot is a little distracting with the other stalks in the background especially the one on the far right. I also believe that the tree in the background if had a little more sharpness would have been really cool. Great attempt man keep at it. I just started a few weeks ago myself.

The brooklyn bridge:










Looking at it myself now I could use a bit of cropping on the bottom and the far right with the tarp. didn't notice it till now







.


----------



## xILukasIx

7.5/10 It's just too busy for me...









Unedited, directly from the camera


----------



## Sean Webster

4/10 I want the edited version lol, too noisy(I know it was a long exposure...edit it!), lens distortion, and the top right power-line is distracting! I want to see what you like it as! lol

Been bored lately. Nothing interesting to shoot, so I am going for patterns and shapes lol


Shinning Bokeh by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

8/10. Nice and contrasty bokeh goodness, just everythings a little to clumped together.


----------



## crazydj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle;15428503*
> 5/10
> 
> Well composed and framed, pity you killed it with some far to intense over saturation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday today! Haha 24, and my old lady still loves doing the whole cake gag. Good on her.


Happy Birthday swindle!!!


----------



## Ranger56

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robchaos*


8/10. Nice and contrasty bokeh goodness, just everythings a little to clumped together.











Hey. I'm also from MD. But as far as your image goes, I'm not sure what exactly I'm supposed to feel by looking at the minolta. Is there some kind of story behind it? If there is then I'm not getting it. It's just a bit of a dull shot with a lot of hot spots that makes the picture a bit less interesting.


----------



## MistaBernie

(Tree picture)
6/10. It's a tree. It's a nice looking tree, I suppose, but it doesn't tell a story. It stands in a field on a cloudy day. The 6 isn't even for technical reasons, technically speaking it's actually a very nice picture, but I think the subject lacks enough to dock it that much.

Since Rob's didn't get rated, I'll do his too. Ah, the Minolta X700, the big brother to the X370. For me, it brings back memories of college ~10 years ago when I did a few semesters of b&w film. Ranger's evaluation technically was pretty accurate - it's a little blown out (but not enough for me to think it was a technical error, it kind of seems like something that wanted to be done). Not exactly my cup of tea, but it doesn't break the image.

I look at the image of the camera and I wonder what kind of images it's been able to capture since it was made approximately _the year I was born. _ I can think of all the things I've seen in my life, and it makes me feel nostalgic. If that camera has seen half of what I've seen, and captured even a moment of it well, I consider it to be a complete success. 8/10

And now for a completely random shot from my smugmug page. It's probably gonna suck, sorry.










Oh, this is one of the first batch from my 5D. I think I was using an B&W ND 0.9 (#103) Filter on my 17-40 here..


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10 I don't like the half and half framing, 1/3 water and 2/3 sky would be better.









Gawd I was so bored last night lol, i didn't even know I took this till just now. hehe

Oh and I know everyone hates the uber shallow DOF, I LOVE it









IMG_7672.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie;15473212*
> And now for a completely random shot from my smugmug page. It's probably gonna suck, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, this is one of the first batch from my 5D. I think I was using an B&W ND 0.9 (#103) Filter on my 17-40 here..[/QUOTE]
> 
> Was that with an ND or an ND grad? Really need to get an ND grad. Either way, great image. I won't rate seeing as how Sean already has.
> Quote:
> [QUOTE]Originally Posted by [B]Sean Webster;15477031[/B]
> 9/10 I don't like the half and half framing, 1/3 water and 2/3 sky would be better. [IMG alt="tongue.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/tongue.gif
> 
> Gawd I was so bored last night lol, i didn't even know I took this till just now. hehe
> 
> Oh and I know everyone hates the uber shallow DOF, I LOVE it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> [URL=http://www.flickr.com/photos/seanwebsterhd/6287139808/]IMG_7672.jpg[/URL] by [URL=http://www.flickr.com/people/seanwebsterhd/]seanwebster1212[/URL], on Flickr[/QUOTE]
> 
> 7/10 for personal reasons. Technically it's a great image, good lighting and shapness. Nice DOF too (not just shallow, the bokeh is good quality). But i'm not a huge fan of taking pics of PC stuff. Even interesting PC stuff, lol.
> 
> Here's a picture of some apples from my orchard. Flickr changed the colours slightly, i believe it was scanned using adobe and flickr only takes srgb.
> 
> [IMG alt="6265816811_df86070717_b.jpg"]http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6180/6265816811_df86070717_b.jpg


----------



## Conspiracy

nice job. i like the colors a lot and the depth of field 8/10

one from yesterday


----------



## MistaBernie

@Boyboyd, just a regular ND (http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/8054-REG/B_W_65_073102_77mm_103_Neutral_Density.html)


----------



## ROM3000

Conspiracy, I like the photo but there appears to be some blown out areas near the hair and some motion blur on the soccer ball. The blown out hair doesn't bother me, but a slightly faster shutter speed would probably have worked better here. Also, it would have been nicer if we could see her face, but that was probably not possible from where you were shooting. I'd give this photo a 7/10. Please rate and critique my photo (don't be afraid to be harsh):


----------



## odin2free

Above awesome...the cable that is coming from the guitar is kinda annoying the white reflection on the floor board is awesome though but that cord dang it if only that was not there..oh and black n white









Testing t2i with 55-250 Canon EF-s lens..


----------



## Conspiracy

nice composition. looks like a good test shot







8/10

this is an edit of the shot i posted earlier that was brought to my attention how blown out parts of it were due to shooting into the sun. so this is my edit to bring the brightness down







feel free to critique the shot again or the editing as well since im not the strongest editor


----------



## kyleblanc

@Conspiracy, I really like the action that was captured in this picture. and her colors stand out to me. 9/10

This is mine. Taken with a Nikon L110 p&s


----------



## Joining

10/10 Very nice. I like how vibrant the orange stands out.


----------



## odin2free

^ 
Tight focus on the gun








Green is the way to go with specially that olive...Brought it out nicely 
8.5/10

My puppy + flash


----------



## Hogwasher

9/10 Beautiful dog!

Wife made some cupcakes



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## EpicPie

I want to eat that cupcake.


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher;15486103*
> 9/10 Beautiful dog!
> 
> Wife made some cupcakes
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Feels like the lens needs to be cleaned..
but nice..looks grainy and lil noisy
9/10 because cupcakes is an art(cousin makes cupcakes for a living)


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;15489562*
> Feels like the lens needs to be cleaned..
> but nice..looks grainy and lil noisy
> 9/10 because cupcakes is an art(cousin makes cupcakes for a living)


yeah that blemish on the right is actually on the kitchen counter top. I've only had this camera a few days (maybe two weeks, not sure still new though) so I doubt the lens is dirty already I could be wrong.

What's the best way to clean the lens by the way?

On a side note, My wife makes these homemade. She started last year when I was doing chemo as a way to stress relief. Needless to say I have gained all my weight and some back!

Man they are so good


----------



## micro5797

First time posting here.
I am new to photography. I just got my camera a few months ago.
I waited to post as i am still learning and hate to critique someone elses photo.
I am learning that selective coloring covers a multitude of sins. Though i liked the photo colored,it just lacked something.

This photo was taken just a couple of days ago near a small town named York near Helena MT. This is Beaver creek that runs into the Missouri river.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*


yeah that blemish on the right is actually on the kitchen counter top. I've only had this camera a few days (maybe two weeks, not sure still new though) so I doubt the lens is dirty already I could be wrong.

What's the best way to clean the lens by the way?


Dust on the lens pretty much wont show up on photos but dust on the sensor will.

A rocket blower is good for blowing dust and other crap from your lens/sensor and Lenspen's are good for cleaning fingerprints from lenses.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


Dust on the lens pretty much wont show up on photos but dust on the sensor will.

A rocket blower is good for blowing dust and other crap from your lens/sensor and Lenspen's are good for cleaning fingerprints from lenses.


Thanks for the info.

Yeah I haven't taken the lens off since I bought it a couple of weeks ago. I think its the clear tub in the background or the blemish on the counter top he was talking about giving off the dirty feeling


----------



## odin2free

Quote:



Originally Posted by *micro5797*


First time posting here.
I am new to photography. I just got my camera a few months ago.
I waited to post as i am still learning and hate to critique someone elses photo.
I am learning that selective coloring covers a multitude of sins. Though i liked the photo colored,it just lacked something.

This photo was taken just a couple of days ago near a small town named York near Helena MT. This is Beaver creek that runs into the Missouri river.










What are you using to edit?
Some of those leaves look non-natural..on the right lower corner boom just grabs attention instantly with annoyance...being honest hope its ok with you...


----------



## micro5797

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odin2free*


What are you using to edit?
Some of those leaves look non-natural..on the right lower corner boom just grabs attention instantly with annoyance...being honest hope its ok with you...


I am using Photoshop for the editing via "color range".
Actually, the leaves are all natural color.
I think because they are closer and perhaps turned toward the camera, they are showing up as a darker color.

I will look into making that group of leaves match the other leaves.
This gives me pause to look for more things in my photos.
Thanks!


----------



## killeraxemannic

None above me! here is my latest sunset from Colorado


----------



## MistaBernie

7/10. This would be nicer closer to its original colors.. the over-saturation is far too much.

I see your over-saturation and raise you my own!


----------



## Semedar

8/10 looks cool









First time using a DSLR


















https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/KqpGoWfGxSzSinLxti45oA?feat=directlink


----------



## killeraxemannic

7/10 Little too dark. Good bokeh though and good focus point!

Here is the origional with no processing whatsoever.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Looks good. i wish i was there to see that. 9/10

back in the days of Nam Seal team 6.
sorry i had to do it lol. Im great at taking pictures but sold my camera for money i needed.


----------



## Semedar

Skipped mine.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semedar;15499595*
> Skipped mine.


yours i love! haha =) Nvidia fan! did you take it with the pc on? cause i know the icon glows


----------



## The Doc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


Looks good. i wish i was there to see that. 9/10

back in the days of Nam Seal team 6.
sorry i had to do it lol. Im great at taking pictures but sold my camera for money i needed.


2/10 for originality


----------



## odin2free

^5/10
sutter home really....
And smoking come on deffinitly turned off...
(just kidding)
7.5/10
Reflection from light on the bottle glass doesnt seem natural...


----------



## Durdle Class A

No photo posted above, so heres mine


Moon by Daniel H97, on Flickr


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durdle Class A;15506219*
> No photo posted above, so heres mine
> 
> 
> Moon by Daniel H97, on Flickr


I like it. 8/10. Nice use of high contrast between the sky and treeline.

Quick snap I took right after I got my new board:










Hope one from a recent party:


----------



## The Doc

^^ Nice depth of field and the focal point is pretty spot on... 8/10

I'll try a kitten... they're made of win


----------



## n0ypi

lol! 9/10... didn't give it a 10 cause kittens are overrated but they are so cute!!!!


----------



## The Doc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n0ypi*


lol! 9/10... didn't give it a 10 cause kittens are overrated but they are so cute!!!!


Are wimminz overrated?


----------



## odin2free

^^She looked cold..As in goosebumps, 6.5, Skin smoothing and repair i feels like was done alot to this...


----------



## ntuason

4/10. Too grainy and the right side of her face is too dark. Fill light would of worked well. Also way too warm for my taste.










Edit: Darn that was for The Doc










7/10. Very interesting subject is it a tree stomp? Very sharp photo and great saturation.


----------



## The Doc

6/10... The bokeh is detracting from the main subject. I'd have gone for a tighter crop.










An old winery in a little village in Cyprus


----------



## robchaos

10/10 The tone fits very well with the picture.That looks like it could be in a NatGeo or something. I wish it had a caption to explain where and what.


----------



## Joining

9/10 
Very clean and sharp. Really really clean.


----------



## TIGR

8.5/10-no comments in particular. Good shot.

From my first attempt at shooting kid/family photos:


----------



## odin2free

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*


7/10. Very interesting subject is it a tree stomp? Very sharp photo and great saturation.


yes its a tree stump. i took it pretty far back to lol was goin to try the fisheye but decided against it...looked like a nice rock village or something from pans labyrinth as her city...that was what i wanted to work with that day :d

TIG: 11/10, Because children are always the important ones..


----------



## The Doc

9/10 Tigr - I like that shot a lot...!


----------



## odin2free

^8.5/10 eyes are darker then i would expect pretty cool though 
Why do your pics have tons of noise in them?
What kind o camera shooting with?


----------



## The Doc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odin2free*


^8.5/10 eyes are darker then i would expect pretty cool though 
Why do your pics have tons of noise in them?
What kind o camera shooting with?


I think a lot of the problem is that I'm saving those images at a very small file size, but it's a Nikon D200, and they can be a bit noisy at high ISO.


----------



## Avox117

8/10, I really do like the eyes in that picture.

*side question* How do you upload a picture to the post directly? The only way I know of is by doing an attachment.


----------



## kyleblanc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avox117*


8/10, I really do like the eyes in that picture.

*side question* How do you upload a picture to the post directly? The only way I know of is by doing an attachment.


8/10. I like the dof, the actual plan looks blurry or out of focus, could be me or my monitor. and click the little icon that has mountains on it and insert the image URL.

Took this with my nikon L10 p&s.


----------



## The Doc

The image above isn't loading for me...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avox117*


8/10, I really do like the eyes in that picture.

*side question* How do you upload a picture to the post directly? The only way I know of is by doing an attachment.



8/10... the bottom right of the image is a little distracting, but overall, I like it.

To display an image directly, you need to upload the image to a server/image hosting site, then click the 'insert image' icon (looks like a picture of mountains) and insert the URL of the image.










Inverted photo of old negatives.


----------



## remotehuman

8.5/10 is that a maxi turbo?










I love going to the rallys


----------



## The Doc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *remotehuman*


8.5/10 is that a maxi turbo?










I love going to the rallys










It's a Metro 6R4 from before groub B was banned.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *remotehuman*


8.5/10 is that a maxi turbo?










I love going to the rallys










Lol... That a rebuilt lancer? Drove an evo for the first time a week or two ago and it was the most fun production car I have ever driven (never thought I would say that about a Mitsubishi







)


----------



## remotehuman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


Lol... That a rebuilt lancer? Drove an evo for the first time a week or two ago and it was the most fun production car I have ever driven (never thought I would say that about a Mitsubishi







)


That there is actually an STi, there were a few Evo's at the rally though


----------



## odin2free

8/10 
Because evos are not the greatest cars..Bring back the proper quatros and toyotas gt4...


----------



## ntuason




----------



## koulaid

9/10. Wallpaper material for girls!

Here is a shot i did recently for a wedding.


----------



## killeraxemannic

I am gonna say 8/10. Would be 9 but the light behind really bothers me for some reason.

Le Gf's evil kitteh


----------



## Kortwa

I wish more of the cat's face was in focus. Also the top arm of the chair is quite distracting. 6/10

I was up in Seattle for a couple days over the weekend and got to take some pics.


DSC_1471 by DeanCourtois, on Flickr

This is one I like a lot I just wish I was paying attention more when I shot it. (I had been pushing myself to shoot in manual all the time). The ISO was 1000 which wasnt really needed because the light in that area was good. : /


----------



## brodie337

As much as I love the bright, vibrant orange, the foreground in is a bit annoying. Perhaps a tighter crop?

Here's one I took the other day when I was mucking around with a few friends and guitars.









I can get you a higher res one if you like.


----------



## Kortwa

I agree with you. Looking at it now it does look stronger with more focus on the fish and the sign. Thanks.


----------



## brodie337

Mightn't hurt to brighten it up a bit, make the white a little more lively? I'm a bit of a noob at this, but that's what I'd try.


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *remotehuman*


8.5/10 is that a maxi turbo?










I love going to the rallys










Do they have rallys in the US? I would love to go to one.


----------



## Shane1244




----------



## brodie337

You've got to rate the pic above, before posting your own


----------



## ntuason

Lol there's no pic to rate above him.


----------



## remotehuman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*


Do they have rallys in the US? I would love to go to one.


Yessir,

http://rally-america.com/

A lot of rally's all around. There are smaller groups that do rally-x and hill climbs also.

I'll rate the gun, 9.5/10. Just a proper shot, I wish I could make out what the barrel says better though.

Sorry if you guys aren't into cars too much


















this guy wasn't shot in RAW so the quality after post processing was bad :/


----------



## TIGR

8.5/10 to brodie337 since he got skipped. Cameras and guitars ... add some alcohol and I've had some good times that way. xD

To remote, I love cars and I'll give that shot a 7/10. I'd suggest a smaller DOF and/or patience to minimize distractions like people in the background (both direct and reflected). Not sure what would have been in the shot if you had done this but also moving to your left to get it a little less head-on might be preferable. Beautiful car and nice shot.

Here's another from the same shoot as my last. Edit to add the lack of sharpness is due to resizing and hosting on Facebook, which degraded the photo quality.


----------



## Thebreezybb

8/10. It lacks sharpness!

first photo-shoot with the A77 couple of days ago.


----------



## robchaos

8/10. Interesting looking picture, the only problem I have is the height. I think it would have been more effective if you cropped it a little shorter as to not show the staircase all the way up to the top. It draws my focus away from the subject.


----------



## wanako

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robchaos*












8/10 Good technique. No highlights are blown out, which is VERY difficult in snow. Great job. The subject seems to be fighting with the background as it is quite busy. A slightly more open aperture to get the background even more out of focus would probably fix this.

Here's mine for the day.









Shot at about 9PM. Those lights in the background are actually VERY dim. 30 second exposure at f/8 at ISO200. Sadly, there were multiple light sources behind me so that's why you can see the tripod and camera.


----------



## _Nikhil

7.5/10. The doors on the back look nice. Actually better than the car.

Here's 2 photos with the Sony Point & shoot cam.


----------



## Rian

^ 5/10 seem out of focus to me on both. Sorry bud!


St Annes. by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## The Doc

7/10 - I don't like the branch, and I think a little bit more contrast and saturation would help. Nice picture though.


----------



## iCrap

7/10 Would have liked to see a little more background and less foreground. Also it doesn't seem to be all that sharp.

Here is mine: HDR with a bit of lens flare


----------



## Monocog007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iCrap*


7/10 Would have liked to see a little more background and less foreground. Also it doesn't seem to be all that sharp.

Here is mine: HDR with a bit of lens flare
[IMG ]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2914717/DSC_0384_5_6Enhancer.jpg[/IMG]


Not bad, the lens glare ruins it.. 7/10

Here's the portal cake i made for my friend's 18th birthday:


----------



## The Doc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monocog007;15550854*
> Not bad, the lens glare ruins it.. 7/10
> 
> Here's the portal cake i made for my friend's 18th birthday:


6/10 - The focal point is wrong and the composition isn't great.... and I'd have preferred strawberries... and the candle lit.









iCrap, I'd have given yours 8.5. I like the lens flare. A little adjustment on the curves is really all I'd change.


----------



## nderscore

@The Doc: The star of the photo is definitely the champagne cork. The rest of the subject could use better isolation and curve adjustment to combat the general flat picture of the profile. Any particular reason you went with a black background? Or was it solely to give the explosion contrast?

Anyway, enjoy my eyesore.










----

For those curious about the process behind the shot:

I simply opened up Excel and popped out my macro lens.










The hard part is the camera positioning as the image plane has to be directly flat with the sensor. Moreover, this process is complicated by any room vibrations. A similar picture I took of an IPS screen demonstrates these problems.


----------



## Durdle Class A

Not sure how I'm going to rate this, but is that a photograph you took? I'm curious to see how :O cool I guess


Orange Horizon 2 by Daniel NOU, on Flickr


----------



## The Doc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nderscore*


@The Doc: The star of the photo is definitely the champagne cork. The rest of the subject could use better isolation and curve adjustment to combat the general flat picture of the profile. Any particular reason you went with a black background? Or was it solely to give the explosion contrast?

Anyway, enjoy my eyesore.












The girl in the photograph is a famous Irish model, and I was trying to draw attention away from her as much as possible and onto the champagne and cork, so just for once she wouldn't be the centre of attention









No sign of barrell distortion in your picture, it's almost straight, and I can't see any dead pixels









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Durdle Class A*


Not sure how I'm going to rate this, but is that a photograph you took? I'm curious to see how :O cool I guess


Orange Horizon 2 by Daniel NOU, on Flickr



7/10 - I'd prefer a little bit less sky, and a slightly longer exposure, but I do like the photograph.


----------



## robchaos

8/10 Only question I have is what are the black spots on her cheek & shoulder? Good lighting, crop is a bit tight for my tastes.


----------



## ntuason

Its a nice portrait with a man and his dog. I'm guessing the main subject is the dog since the man is a little bit OOF. The top of the dogs head looks like its completely blown out of details.


----------



## robchaos

Yes, the focus is the dog. Thank you for pointing out the blown out highlights on the dogs head. Since this was an informal photo of my brother and his dog I did not pay as much attention as I shouldhave to little details like that. I'm going to revisit it tonight as I'm sure that I will be able to recover some details from that puggles cranium.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robchaos*


Yes, the focus is the dog. Thank you for pointing out the blown out highlights on the dogs head. Since this was an informal photo of my brother and his dog I did not pay as much attention as I shouldhave to little details like that. I'm going to revisit it tonight as I'm sure that I will be able to recover some details from that puggles cranium.


Perfect to me lol, I am amazed how you have gotten so much better over the year. I guess it is all that dedication you got!


----------



## robchaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*


Perfect to me lol, I am amazed how you have gotten so much better over the year. I guess it is all that dedication you got!










Thank you very much. I go out and shoot a lot, I have been reading about exposure and zones etc etc, and also I've been using film a bit too, which makes me think before I compose and shoot. I am dedicated. I want to take pictures that make people feel something. You don't get good by not practicing








That photo was one of four I took while just messing around taking some sample shots to show a potential buyer for my 50mm f1.8 lens.







I feel like it should have some sort of cute title or caption, but I can't think of anything


----------



## ClickJacker

9/10 I really like this for some reason. the only thing I dont like is the guy is out of focus in the 1st and 3rd frame.


----------



## The Doc

9/10... I like it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *robchaos*


8/10 Only question I have is what are the black spots on her cheek & shoulder? Good lighting, crop is a bit tight for my tastes.



It's make-up. My girlfriend is a make-up artist. I take shots of some of her work.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Doc;15562227*
> It's make-up. My girlfriend is a make-up artist. I take shots of some of her work.


Sounds like quite the sweet little deal you've got yourself there


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker;15561634*
> 9/10 I really like this for some reason. the only thing I don't like is the guy is out of focus in the 1st and 3rd frame.


Thanks. Unfortunately I did not shoot those intending them to be a series originally. I was out at lunch with my brother and was carrying around my camera with a lens I intended to sell mounted up. The buyer wanted some sample shots at various apertures so I was just snapping away and changing settings. Ended up with those 4 though. That dog is just so hilarious, I had to put them in series.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Doc;15562227*
> 
> It's make-up. My girlfriend is a make-up artist. I take shots of some of her work.


Since I now know some context, you can raise that rating to 9.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Doc;15562227*
> 9/10... I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's make-up. My girlfriend is a make-up artist. I take shots of some of her work.


nice job. its a great shot but i think the black negative space it a little much, maybe because im used to see white negative space. 8/10

one i took today around school with the sigma 30


----------



## killeraxemannic

I really like it!

9/10

Here is another sunset from Colorado


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Very nice. 8.5/10. Love the contrast and the emphasis on the sky.

What do you guys think about the 600d for a new photographer?, planning to get one for my bro. And any recommendations on some lens that are less than 700 dollars that can take landscape/architectural photos well?


----------



## TIGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123;15583420*
> What do you guys think about the 600d for a new photographer?, planning to get one for my bro. And any recommendations on some lens that are less than 700 dollars that can take landscape/architectural photos well?


For someone just starting out, a 600D would be a nice camera. A 550D would be a good alternative to consider and would give you extra money to put toward glass. I'd recommend a couple primes to force him to be creative and work for good shots rather than relying on zoom. For landscape shots the Rokinon FE14M-C would be worth checking out, and it too would force him to learn proper shooting, being manual. Add the famous 50mm 1.8 to keep the price down, or go a bit over your <$700 request with a 60mm Macro 2.8 (can be found for $350 used), which is fantastic for everything from macro to portraits with some of the best sharpness of any lens available, including L glass. With the latter option and the Rokinon, he'd have 35mm equivalents of 22mm and 96mm focal length, lacking in the telephoto end but a great place to start.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic;15583363*
> Here is another sunset from Colorado


Stop down farther than f/5.6, use mirror lockup, enjoy.


----------



## robchaos

Nothing to rate but here is one from a drive I took in the countryside today. This is sooc


----------



## The Doc

7/10... I like the photograph, and I know it's sooc, but the electricity lines and the barrel distortion detract a little from the overall image.


----------



## Joining

8/10
Blacks are really heavy (which i love) and i feel it might have been a really tight crop.


----------



## The Doc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joining;15587706*
> 8/10
> Blacks are really heavy (which i love) and i feel it might have been a really tight crop.


Does nobody like my tight crops?









6/10... I don't like the tight crop







... and there's too much blank space at the top of the picture. A classic example where simple rule of thirds would have made for a much nicer shot


----------



## iCrap

9/10 i like the back background, the crop is a little tight.


----------



## The Doc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap;15588735*
> 9/10 i like the back background, the crop is a little tight.


Nice macro... I'd have preferred a little tighter crop







, and probably angled it to lead the eye from bottom left to top right, with an even shallower DOF... 8/10


----------



## robchaos

2 ratings dependent on the situation.
If the skin tone dof her left cheek is yellowed due to steps taken during post processing, 7/10, If the skin tone is yellow because that is yellow makeup on her face, then 8/10Even though this one is a tight crop, the negative space on the bottom left does help the picture, however I do not like how the hair just seems to melt into this space.


----------



## TIGR

8.5/10-cool shot robchaos! I'm curious, can you share a bit about the lighting? It looks to me like this would have required a none-too-fast shutter speed and a bit of ISO boost. One thing I'd suggest is cropping out the dark pillar on the right edge. Possibly higher framing from a lower vantage point as well, not sure without seeing the location but a possibility.

Just a snapshot, but here's one I grabbed a couple days ago:


----------



## Rian

^ 7/10
Think the colours are a bit dull and all the muddy ground on the bottom right is distracting me for some reason.

Good old Guy Fawkes










Guy Fawkes Night - Brockwell Park by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TIGR*


8.5/10-cool shot robchaos! I'm curious, can you share a bit about the lighting? It looks to me like this would have required a none-too-fast shutter speed and a bit of ISO boost. One thing I'd suggest is cropping out the dark pillar on the right edge. Possibly higher framing from a lower vantage point as well, not sure without seeing the location but a possibility.


ISO 400, 1/25 sec exposure, f4.0, and a monopod to keep it steady enough. 
updated my post with a cropped version. That was an abandoned warehouse attached to a paper mill, and the lighting inside was dim, but surprisingly even due to skylights evenly spaced above the top rafters on both sides of the buildings.

@TIGR 8/10, Nice picture, I'd just like a little more exposure for the silo, and the dark part at the bottom cropped out. A polarizer can help you get the subject properly exposed without overexposing the sky.

@RIAN 9/10. Nicely exposed fireworks shot. Looks good.
Shooting into the sun kills saturation and contrast, but this was cool, this guy was fishing about 20 feet from a dam. I didn't even know fish would be that close to something like that.


----------



## TIGR

About the silo pic, I agree about cropping out the dark bit on the bottom. Rian, the right side is field is supposed to be muddy.







The field is an important part of the atmosphere of the out-in-the-country photo. @robchaos, the exposure challenge with that shot wasn't the contrast between silo and sky so much as it was contrast on the silo itself. I didn't want to blow out the highlights on the silo. I was ok with the sky, otherwise would have gone with HDR.


----------



## Monocog007

To robchaos's picture: The composition is great, but i feel the background is a tad bit overexposed. 8.5/10

Here's my pet birdy. Orfa.









I have 2 of them, tell me which you think is better.


----------



## The Doc

8/10... I think somewhere in between, or a HDR of the 2 would be best.

Is it an African grey?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos;15595161*
> 2 ratings dependent on the situation.
> If the skin tone dof her left cheek is yellowed due to steps taken during post processing, 7/10, If the skin tone is yellow because that is yellow makeup on her face, then 8/10Even though this one is a tight crop, the negative space on the bottom left does help the picture, however I do not like how the hair just seems to melt into this space.


It's all make-up. PP was minimal


----------



## Monocog007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Doc;15597123*
> 8/10... I think somewhere in between, or a HDR of the 2 would be best.
> 
> Is it an African grey?


Yessir. Good eye.







She's about 16 years old. She was very timid about sitting on the branch for me.


----------



## The Doc

I bought one for my parents about 10 years ago, but she flew out an open window one day and never returned. They're lovely birds and one of the best talkers.

I replaced her with a yellow naped amazon.


----------



## Monocog007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Doc;15598166*
> I bought one for my parents about 10 years ago, but she flew out an open window one day and never returned. They're lovely birds and one of the best talkers.
> 
> I replaced her with a yellow naped amazon.


She absolutely loves to talk and will repeat almost everything that we say around her often. She meows like a cat, she can answer the phone, she'll say lots of random one-liners, etc. Good thing we dont say naughty words around her.


----------



## ClickJacker

@The Doc- 9.0 from the armpit down is a little distracting.


----------



## Joining

9.99/10 - DAT COLOR


----------



## xlastshotx

^9/10 Very cool


















Canon 50D - Sigma 17-50mm EX DC OS HSM @ 17mm - 240 second exposure


----------



## odin2free

Going to try here soon on a clear night to get a good amount of star shots and stack em...

but that is awesome 9/10


----------



## jsigone

no photo to rate......

old FMIC laying around with new lens

intercooler by jsigone, on Flickr


----------



## _Nikhil

@jsigone 4/10. I'm sorry, I don't really understand much of photography. Those who do might dig more out of your photo.
I just don't like what I see there.

I thought this was kind of funny.

DSC06043.jpg 487k .jpg file


----------



## odin2free

@jsigone..8/10 i like the centered stripe of complete focus you use spot metering?

@ nikhil...4/10 took with phone? or Point an shoot?

Took with rebel xti awhile ago
not the best but not the worst


----------



## _Nikhil

@odin2free Took that with point and shoot.
I like the colors on your photo.


----------



## Hogwasher

@odin2free 9/10 very artsy











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jsigone

9/10 I like the comp and body expression

messin around with remote flash and learning lighting effects

soapy bubbles by jsigone, on Flickr


----------



## nderscore

@jsigone: I like the red tones; however, the depth and clarity need improvement. You'll be better served using the kit lens reversed and the on-cam flash than the 28mm + tube.

I shot a similar picture back when I used my XSi and 18-55 reversed.


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10, that could definitely become a wallpaper! Wanna upload a 1920x1080 for me?









Some of my AKs, just showing them off.

Just a few of my AKs by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## jsigone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nderscore*
> 
> @jsigone: I like the red tones; however, the depth and clarity need improvement. You'll be better served using the kit lens reversed and the on-cam flash than the 28mm + tube.
> I shot a similar picture back when I used my XSi and 18-55 reversed.


The problem I have w/ tubes is the thin depth, I have about 3mm with this combo + hand held. I think I should have focused on the left end of the rim oppose to the center. I tried a few top down images of the bubbles but couldn't get an interesting shot. I added a rear bike light to add color, I thought just the white soap was kinda plain for me. I do like your, I might have to order some reverse rings to play with:thumb:


----------



## nderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsigone*
> 
> The problem I have w/ tubes is the thin depth, I have about 3mm with this combo + hand held. I think I should have focused on the left end of the rim oppose to the center. I tried a few top down images of the bubbles but couldn't get an interesting shot. I added a rear bike light to add color, I thought just the white soap was kinda plain for me. I do like your, I might have to order some reverse rings to play with:thumb:


Definitely give reversing rings a try, oodles of fun for cheap. I had about 1-2mm of play hand-holding my camera, but the flash is what freezes the image. It's practically impossible to get a shot fully in focus from your angle unless you tilt or focus stack.

@Sean Webster: Nice collection, but why so many?!?!?! Also, I no longer have the original file so that's the largest one left.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nderscore*
> 
> @Sean Webster: Nice collection, but why so many?!?!?! Also, I no longer have the original file so that's the largest one left.


Awww,









My father and I collect them and sell them for profit, Those 6 are worth 10,000 total and we only paid $2,000 total for all of them. lol

We have a bunch of other stuff too


----------



## nderscore

Ah, that's a cool way to make some cash.

I just reshot the bubbles pic, does this work for you? If so, let me know and I'll clean it up a bit.


----------



## pinkfloyd48

How about some tulips


----------



## pinkfloyd48

And more


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nderscore*
> 
> Ah, that's a cool way to make some cash.
> 
> I just reshot the bubbles pic, does this work for you? If so, let me know and I'll clean it up a bit.


Awesome, clean it up like you said and upload the 1920x1080 of it when ever, thanks!


----------



## pinkfloyd48




----------



## nderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Awesome, clean it up like you said and upload the 1920x1080 of it when ever, thanks!


Alrighty, enjoy! (Click on the image and it should be 1920x1080)


----------



## bl1nk

pinkfloyd- I love the first 2; colors are great, especially on the 1st. The 3rd I am not a huge fan of, mostly because of the out of focus flowers that are distracting. I'd give the first a 9/10, the second a 8/10 and the third a 6/10.

This is one of my first pictures with my new (and first) dslr and my first to be posted here. I still need to learn to post-process correctly, but I am slowly getting there. Constructive criticism to this newbie would be great!


----------



## nderscore

@bl1nk: Did you shoot with a tripod or handheld? At 1/10 sec and 88mm, it's very hard to have a clear picture by just handholding it. The quality of your pictures will be improved if you learn how to minimize camera shake. Besides the technical aspects, the overall composition can be improved by either giving the bottle more room to breathe or completely concentrating on just the bottle. The way you have the bottle almost touching the borders detracts from my subjective visual balance.


----------



## odin2free

@blink
Its not post processing you want to get a hold of first..
Know your camera know everything it can do and will do along with things you know you cannot do but do it anyways(unless you can not do video the of course that is out of the window)

Thats advice from a beginner, Im still learning and i know that i need to know everything this camera is willing to do, that step one, then learn bout post process..The less work in post processing you have to do the better...This is all from learning on the web(ocn, and other photography forums and peoples blogs and portfolios) along with magazines from bookmans to see how they took the shot i am interested in learning to take just so i know how to do it quick and only need to take a couple instead of a hundred to just have one that i perfect...

I dont like to drink much anymore, so ill give a 7/10
keep shooting


----------



## micro5797

Here is a hay stack surrounded by flooding waters.
I took this spring of 2011.

Exif isn't showing the info. I had to crop out almost 40% of the picture as i only have the stock 18-55mm kit lens.
Iso 200, f5.6,1/60 55mm

@Blink
I have the same camera








With a tripod, you can also lower the iso and go for a longer shutter to remove grain from the back ground, unless that is what you were going for.


----------



## bl1nk

Thank you all for the opinions/advice, I appreciate it. I could definitely see a tripod improving that picture as it was done by hand, hence the high ISO/grain. I just didn't want to spend a bunch of extra cash when I just entered into photography. What I meant about my comment on PP is that where I have watched dozens of photography tutorials, I have not yet begun to focus on PP as I am still learning the actual shooting process.

micro- Nice picture, shows me what I can do with my camera. For me, I think I would of liked a bit more vertical as it looks like some nice scenery/mountains up there. But who knows, that loose of a crop my ruin it. I'd say 8/10, bare with me as I am new to rating photos also. I've been reading up on how to correctly rate/judge so I can give more to this thread.


----------



## micro5797

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1nk*
> 
> Thank you all for the opinions/advice, I appreciate it. I could definitely see a tripod improving that picture as it was done by hand, hence the high ISO/grain. I just didn't want to spend a bunch of extra cash when I just entered into photography. What I meant about my comment on PP is that where I have watched dozens of photography tutorials, I have not yet begun to focus on PP as I am still learning the actual shooting process.
> micro- Nice picture, shows me what I can do with my camera. For me, I think I would of liked a bit more vertical as it looks like some nice scenery/mountains up there. But who knows, that loose of a crop my ruin it. I'd say 8/10, bare with me as I am new to rating photos also. I've been reading up on how to correctly rate/judge so I can give more to this thread.


I see what you are saying about the crop. I was afraid to go any more vertically as the sky was way over exposed.I have only had my camera since April 2011 and the pic was taken after i had had the camera about 1 month.


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micro5797*
> 
> Here is a hay stack surrounded by flooding waters.
> I took this spring of 2011.
> Exif isn't showing the info. I had to crop out almost 40% of the picture as i only have the stock 18-55mm kit lens.
> Iso 200, f5.6,1/60 55mm
> @Blink
> I have the same camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a tripod, you can also lower the iso and go for a longer shutter to remove grain from the back ground, unless that is what you were going for.
> http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z100/micro5797/Fun%20with%20camera/Haystacktoupload.jpg


7/10. If you had to crop that much, would it have been possible for you to just recompose closer to the main subject, which i take to be the haystack?
Unfortunately it's hard to get the feeling for the flood as the waters look tame and I would not have noticed them had you not pointed out that it was flood waters near a haystack.


----------



## Sean Webster

Dude, that is literally heavenly! Whats the whitish light in the sky?


----------



## robchaos

The white light was a real slight break in the clouds that was letting some sunlight through.


----------



## pinkfloyd48

That pic is outstanding robchaos It is cool when at sunset the sky turns red


----------



## pinkfloyd48

And redder


----------



## pinkfloyd48

and redder


----------



## pinkfloyd48




----------



## pinkfloyd48

These are all on Oregon coast


----------



## jsigone

#1 & 3 9/10, nice interesting shots

#2 & 4 7/10, not really feel them, last one seems like a snap shot.

Here's one from the walk with my dog at the lake. No tripod or filters

South Hodges by jsigone, on Flickr


----------



## MacNcheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsigone*
> 
> #1 & 3 9/10, nice interesting shots
> #2 & 4 7/10, not really feel them, last one seems like a snap shot.
> Here's one from the walk with my dog at the lake. No tripod or filters
> 
> South Hodges by jsigone, on Flickr


Gorgeous! 9/10

These are pics I took with my dad a while ago. Almost forgot about them. After a days snowboarding, we stopped half way down and took some pics.





This one is half way down a run.


----------



## Kariz-Matik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacNcheese*
> 
> Gorgeous! 9/10
> These are pics I took with my dad a while ago. Almost forgot about them. After a days snowboarding, we stopped half way down and took some pics.
> 
> 
> This one is half way down a run.


Are we brutally honest in this section? If so,

1 - Tilted horizon, giant no-no. Under-exposed foreground and washed out everything else -- Maybe 3 / 10? Add some fill light, brightness and fix your horizon line and you have a decent landscape photo that might warrant a 6 or 7 / 10.

2 - Same as before. Except this time the composition is just distracting with the trees in the foreground - a longer lens or a heavy crop would fix this -- I'd recommend a longer lens, next time. This would be a throw-away for most photographers, IMHO.

3 - Same as before. Annoying, distracting composition - Had you taken a few paces to the left and shot through the trees, it would've been nicer and the trees would've provided subsequent framing like the trees in the first frame did. Tilted horizon, again -- super easy to fix so it's beyond annoying. Oh and, why not crop the bottom slightly? That orange fencing is distracting. Same as the first - Some contrast and brightness would do wonders here. 2 / 10 with a potential to be a 6 / 10 with the above fixes.


----------



## nderscore

^^ I like this guy


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nderscore*
> 
> ^^ I like this guy


Me too ^,^


----------



## BMorrisSly

This was taken from a Blackberry, so I'm expecting bad quality comments.


----------



## jsigone

me too but he forgot to post his own pic.....epic fail!! HAHA


----------



## Kariz-Matik

Call me harsh but .... 0 / 10? The quality is terrible like you said. But even with that, you could have gotten closer to it and not had that distracting thing (mouse?) in front.

In the interest of fair play and all that, here are some random snaps I've taken over the last few months of literally random every day stuff. If the OCN upload ruins them, I'll re-upload to my own server and re-post in a bit. I've added the specs that each shot was taken at. For this round of photos, they were all on the 50mm F/1.2 L and 5DMKII -- All are practically SOOC (straight out of camera).

My Madison before I gave it an overhaul and made it full fixed. (F/1.6 @ 1/1250th ISO 400 // 50mm L)



My girlfriend. (F/1.2 @ 1/400th ISO 50 // 50mm L)



Hiked up Mt Coolum. (F/5.6 @ 1/1000th ISO 200 // 50mm L)



Mooloolaba Beach. (F/5.0 @ 1/640th ISO 50 // 50mm L)


----------



## LmG

Well i dont know a whole lot on the subject, but i'll give your first pic a 9/10. I really cant focus on anything but the sweet bike and im guessing that was the point.

The next one is 8/10. Same thing. I like how you can make the viewer focus on what you intended when you took the pic. Your GF is a looker btw









The other two are 6/10. Just seems like something i would take while on a vaca

Heres one of my poison dart frog!


----------



## Kariz-Matik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LmG*
> 
> Well i dont know a whole lot on the subject, but i'll give your first pic a 9/10. I really cant focus on anything but the sweet bike and im guessing that was the point.
> The next one is 8/10. Same thing. I like how you can make the viewer focus on what you intended when you took the pic. Your GF is a looker btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other two are 6/10. Just seems like something i would take while on a vaca
> Heres one of my poison dart frog!


Cheers!

Cool frog. Good exposure. Weird composition, though. Maybe a 4 / 10 because of the odd composition and the frog being a little OOF -- Looks like you hit the bottom of the bowl of water. If you moved the camera slightly up so the frog wasn't on the edge of the frame and actually had your focal point on the frog so it was sharp, it'd be an awesome shot. Maybe a 6 / 10.

Few more random ones while I'm at it -- Some were for work others are just happy snaps while cruising around.

Brisbane City. (F/4.0 @ 1/640th ISO 200 // 45mm TS-E) -- Tilt shift lens.



Fog. (F/2.8 @ 1/2000th ISO 400 // 35mm F/1.4 L)



Reception. (F/2.8 @ 1/50th ISO 1600 // 35mm F/1.4 L)



Emma. (F/1.6 @ 1/1000 ISO 200 // 50mm F/1.2 L)



Silhouette. (F/2.0 @ 1/80th ISO 1000 // 35mm F/1.4 L)


----------



## MrSleepin

i'm not a fan of noisy pics... but i love that fog pic!

9/10 on the fog...
8/10 on the rest

Nikon D80
50mm 1.8f @ 1/125 sec









50mm 1.8f @ 1/1250 sec


----------



## Kariz-Matik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSleepin*
> 
> i'm not a fan of noisy pics... but i love that fog pic!


It's not noise. It's grain. Geez, get it right.









But seriously .. You need an intervention. Grain is the best thing known to man. I actively add it to every single photo I take. No lie.









Yours,

First one -- Looks a wee bit soft. Or just needs some sharpening. Composition is odd. Maybe a 4 / 10. Just not "feeling" it. Gotta love grass bokeh, though. But yeah, just a bit .... flat / random, for me.

Second one -- I dig. Everything looks fine. It's in focus. It's sharp. Just enough pop with your aperture choice. The editing isn't horrible (In which I mean there doesn't look to be any, which is a good thing). Maybe a 6 / 10. My only gripe is that it's a very "straight forward" stagnant shot. Get him to do a back-flip or something next time.


----------



## MrSleepin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kariz-Matik*
> 
> It's not noise. It's grain. Geez, get it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously .. You need an intervention. Grain is the best thing known to man. I actively add it to every single photo I take. No lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours,
> First one -- Looks a wee bit soft. Or just needs some sharpening. Composition is odd. Maybe a 4 / 10. Just not "feeling" it. Gotta love grass bokeh, though.
> Second one -- I dig. Everything looks fine. It's in focus. It's sharp. Just enough pop with your aperture choice. The editing isn't horrible. Maybe a 6 / 10. My only gripe is that it's a very "straight forward" stagnant shot. Get him to do a back-flip or something next time.


both are raw/unedited.


----------



## Kariz-Matik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSleepin*
> 
> both are raw/unedited.


Bit of contrast and you're good to go! 6 / 10.


----------



## Sean Webster

Already rated above









Broken HDD







I think another is about to go too.


----------



## Conspiracy

cool shot. its nice and sharp. would be cool if there was some sort of reflection in it since you have all that shininess and nothing in it lol. nice job 8/10

shot from the game last night


----------



## TIGR

8.5/10, good capture.

Random shot of my lab, Bella, while playing with a family member's 28-135mm IS USM.


----------



## odin2free

9/10
Miss my black chow/lab....








Thought id share this one...
I know focus is really bad...Did not have anybody to help me focus on the tree to get the sharpness i needed with a very bright light...
but learning star shooting...
Shot with a 50mm 1.8










I would need to get that focus point down and shoot low iso for way less noise...which this was shot at iso200 at 35 seconds...
not stacked just converted from raw...


----------



## Conspiracy

the OOF takes away from the shot for me but you already know it isnt in focus. as is i'd say 5/10 but if it was in focus i think it would make a great star shot and could be a 9/10









here is one i took of the recent theater show they did at school


----------



## breadcrums

6/10

i just think could have been better if it were a little dit less bright and the w/b balance(light n dark spots) was more towards black.

just my opinion,i myself am an amateur


----------



## koulaid

9/10 Nice! The noise makes the photo interesting!

Not the best but i tried. Kids were moving around too much.


----------



## Moreorless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koulaid*
> 
> 9/10 Nice! The noise makes the photo interesting!
> Not the best but i tried. Kids were moving around too much.


9/10

The kids not being in formal poses and the dad's expression makes it a much better shot for me.

Sunrise shot I took out walking the dog a few days ago.


----------



## Kariz-Matik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moreorless*
> 
> 9/10
> The kids not being in formal poses and the dad's expression makes it a much better shot for me.
> Sunrise shot I took out walking the dog a few days ago.


That is killer, man. Well done!


----------



## Rian

@moreorless
9.8/10 I think it's brilliant and a real moment capture.

Another from Fireworks night










Guy Fawkes Night - Brockwell Park by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moreorless*
> 
> 9/10
> The kids not being in formal poses and the dad's expression makes it a much better shot for me.
> Sunrise shot I took out walking the dog a few days ago.


If you really took that, it's staggering. I'd gladly buy a massive print of that.

If i had some vertical walls to hang it on








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rian*
> 
> @moreorless
> 9.8/10 I think it's brilliant and a real moment capture.
> Another from Fireworks night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy Fawkes Night - Brockwell Park by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


It's very very clean, and minimal. But fireworks shots don't really do anything for me. It's technically good though. 8/10.



I'm pretty certain i've posted everything i've ever taken in this thread. Here's one i don't think is a repost.


----------



## Moreorless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> If you really took that, it's staggering. I'd gladly buy a massive print of that.


I'v had my eye on that shot for months as its somewhere I walk the dog often but the condictions were ideal a few days ago although I still needed a 2 stop grad filter to hold the sun back.
Quote:


> I'm pretty certain i've posted everything i've ever taken in this thread. Here's one i don't think is a repost.


9/10 again, very nice shot indeed, I know from expereince how hard it is to get pics in woodland like that to really have an impact.

A sunrise shot I took in the eastern Alps a couple of months ago...


----------



## MrSleepin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moreorless*
> 
> I'v had my eye on that shot for months as its somewhere I walk the dog often but the condictions were ideal a few days ago although I still needed a 2 stop grad filter to hold the sun back.
> 9/10 again, very nice shot indeed, I know from expereince how hard it is to get pics in woodland like that to really have an impact.
> A sunrise shot I took in the eastern Alps a couple of months ago...


very cool shot! but is is in b&w? 7/10

took this one yesterday, it's my bestfriend's daughter and my gf's dog.


----------



## ClickJacker

9.5/10 I'm a sucker for cute dog pictures.


----------



## koulaid

7/10. Underexposed, soft focus, tail/skirt got cut off,.


----------



## Kortwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koulaid*
> 
> 7/10. Underexposed, soft focus, tail/skirt got cut off,.


It is a strong image but I end up drawn to the trees and the sky before the cars : (. I do like that the focus is right on the cars and the dof added with the grass really helps the image. 8/10

People keep putting animal images up so I thought I would follow the trend.


Watson portrait by DeanCourtois, on Flickr

I almost wish the bottom was cleaner because I think it would be a stronger image without it. But he was hiding under a car and behind quite a lot in the garage so I cropped as much as I liked without changing the feel of the image. Even with the bottom I think the eyes are strong enough to draw you in. Just my 2c.


----------



## Kariz-Matik

TMAX 3200 in HC-110 with hardly any agitation.



EDIT:

Oh, the image above. Well, it's too tightly cropped. Being that most of the image is out of focus / shallow depth of field, your eyes can only focus on the cats eyes and the downside with this, is there is no contrast outside that. So it's like looking at a big blob of black. It made me cross eyed. All in all, maybe a 3/10 - The 3 being for the fact that the eyes are actually in focus / sharp. If there was more contrast AROUND the cat (another color / something that gave it "breathing" room - it could be a cool image. Maybe a 5/10).


----------



## CiBi

i'm a noob when it comes to photography so dont be to hard on me...
shot with an Sony A390 at 55mm with an apperture of 8 and a shutterspeed of 1/250 and then photoshopped (brightness, contrast, hue, saturation, lightness, gradient maps, photo filter,...)


----------



## scottath

The white square of light is rather distracting. Other than that it looks nice.....7/10


----------



## Dream Killer

9/10 - silky smooth


----------



## _Nikhil

6/10. Too much sky ?

This one is on a Point & shoot cam. Not sure why it is blurry, had lower shutter speed but the cam was placed on a wall. Any thoughts ? or suggestions how to improve on this?.


----------



## MrSleepin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> 6/10. Too much sky ?
> This one is on a Point & shoot cam. Not sure why it is blurry, had lower shutter speed but the cam was placed on a wall. Any thoughts ? or suggestions how to improve on this?.


2/10
looks like noise from high ISO

point and shoot cams will adjust the ISO automatically in low light situations if shutter speed and aperture are not gonna be enough. unless you set it manually.

here's one from tonight.


----------



## Kariz-Matik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> 6/10. Too much sky ?


I'm going to have to disagree with this rating. I think the minimalistic approach is great. The fact that the sky leads your eye down to the (really) only point of focus that could've been captured is fantastic. The soft palette between the two complement each other, as-well. If any more of the foreground was in the scene it would simply be distracting and would make for a boring photo.

Probably one of the first decent shots I've seen in here yet (Granted, I've only seen 3 pages worth of stuff, so don't get too touchy, people). I'd give it a 9/10.


----------



## Durdle Class A

Crepuscular by Daniel NOU, on Flickr


----------



## shad0wfax

That photo Crepuscular is beautiful. I'd give it a 9/10 !

Here's one I took but it's unfortunately at relatively low resolution, as it was taken a few years back.


----------



## Moreorless

7/10, nice location but cold have been improved with more foreground and coverage on the right hand side of the pic for me.

A frosty sunrise over my hometown this morning....


----------



## Conspiracy

great sunrise and landscape 8/10

shot from the game last night. still battling with uneven lighting but i think i am winning overall lol. my favorite shot from the game


----------



## rocstar96

8/10 Nice shot, I love the look on his face!

Shot with a 550D


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> great sunrise and landscape 8/10
> 
> shot from the game last night. still battling with uneven lighting but i think i am winning overall lol. my favorite shot from the game


My comment got eaten and I'm not sure why.... Why does their skin tone look greenish? Did you play with the color balance or something? That doesn't look quite right to me at all. (**GRUMBLE** It's not some kind of a racial comment SHEESH, it's a hue/saturation issue!)


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

5/10 Not a fan of basketball, otherwise would be a 9/10

got a few to choose from .....



and this is my other favorite



These were snapped on honeymoon to St. Thomas in '08


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> 8/10 Nice shot, I love the look on his face!
> Shot with a 550D


How do you do that vintage effect?


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> How do you do that vintage effect?


Photoshop.

And no one rated my photo.


----------



## iscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> Photoshop.
> And no one rated my photo.


7/10 nice contrasting colours. The rock seems a bit blow out though to me and the sky could use a bit more saturation.


----------



## The Doc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardheadedMurphy*
> 
> 5/10 Not a fan of basketball, otherwise would be a 9/10
> got a few to choose from .....
> 
> These were snapped on honeymoon to St. Thomas in '08


2/10 - underexposed, out of focus, and I don't like hate date stamps on photos.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iscariot*


6/10 - I liked the shot, so I had a look at the original on Flickr. Unfortunately, there's a fair bit of chromatic aberration and some ghosting, and the crop is a bit tight, causing loss of some of the subject.


----------



## KidLi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Doc*
> 
> I rate all the cute little Fox shots at 8/10. The tree one before is really cool! I rate that 9/10.


And here is my first session at shooting my Rig.


----------



## Moreorless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Doc*
> 
> 2/10 - underexposed, out of focus, and I don't like hate date stamps on photos.
> 6/10 - I liked the shot, so I had a look at the original on Flickr. Unfortunately, there's a fair bit of chromatic aberration and some ghosting, and the crop is a bit tight, causing loss of some of the subject.


8/10, nice shots but the first and last are spoiled a bit by the relfection in the Foxes eyes for me.

A macro shot of morning dew on Exmoor from a couple of months ago...


----------



## The Doc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moreorless*
> 
> 8/10, nice shots but the first and last are spoiled a bit by the relfection in the Foxes eyes for me.
> A macro shot of morning dew on Exmoor from a couple of months ago...


7/10... The focal point (the largest water droplet) , isn't in focus.


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Doc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HardheadedMurphy*
> 
> 5/10 Not a fan of basketball, otherwise would be a 9/10
> got a few to choose from .....
> 
> These were snapped on honeymoon to St. Thomas in '08
> 
> 
> 
> 2/10 - underexposed, out of focus, and I don't like hate date stamps on photos.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iscariot*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6/10 - I liked the shot, so I had a look at the original on Flickr. Unfortunately, there's a fair bit of chromatic aberration and some ghosting, and the crop is a bit tight, causing loss of some of the subject.
Click to expand...

Well, Let's see... 2008 the cost of an HD camera was out of my price-range... camera those pictures were shot on saved to a mini-dvd.... no matter what I did, I could not get the time stamp to turn off on the camera that at that point, was 2 years old to begin with.


----------



## The Doc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardheadedMurphy*
> 
> Well, Let's see... 2008 the cost of an HD camera was out of my price-range... camera those pictures were shot on saved to a mini-dvd.... no matter what I did, I could not get the time stamp to turn off on the camera that at that point, was 2 years old to begin with.


I wasn't being nasty... I was just giving an honest opinion









The problem is, there's very little clarity, definition or colour in the photograph, so my eye keeps wandering to the time stamp, as it's the most prominent part of the photograph, so I don't see the rest of the picture.

Cheating always helps


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

you do have a point, and I stand corrected... I just copied from dvd save of those pictures and didn't bother to photoshop them... just a copy/paste job lol


----------



## Moreorless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Doc*
> 
> [quote name="Moreorless" url="/t/484676/rate-the-


7/10, well done shot(could use a bit more coverage on the bottom though) but not a very interesting subject for me.

A "short long" exposure shot of Tarr Steps on Exmoor...


----------



## breadcrums

8/10

love the what the longer exposure has done with the water,but they messed up the leaves on the right top a bit 



this is the exhaust fan of my pc case.

cut out the grill with a wire cutter


----------



## MrSleepin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breadcrums*
> 
> 8/10
> love the what the longer exposure has done with the water,but they messed up the leaves on the right top a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the exhaust fan of my pc case.
> cut out the grill with a wire cutter


cool pic. 6/10

8mm Fisheye 30" @ 11f 100iso


----------



## robchaos

10/10. I like the lighting and the colors










Sunset at Gettysburg National Battlefield Park


----------



## TheDude100

9/10 If it was me I would not have had three subjects. I would have chosen either the sun and statue or the sun and tree not all three.
Great picture love the sunset.


----------



## Thebreezybb

^^
8.5/10.

HDR Love!

Madrid Airport by Islamboulommier, on Flickr


----------



## The Doc

5/10 - Nice colors but it's too busy, too many different angles and reflections and I can't find a focal point amongst them.


----------



## TheDude100

8.9/10

I like the way the wall matches the old bike, and then the high contrast of the silver one.


----------



## Sriracha

Santa Barbara, California


----------



## MrSleepin

10/10

awesome capture! Love it!


----------



## breadcrums

10/10


----------



## HOTDOGS

6/10

Not bad, pretty nice. I would however like to see some more black rather than midtones and white. I think it would look more nice if your matte was uniform too. Plus flowers are such a boring subject. I don't want to come off as a douche, I'm just trying to help you improve!

Here is one of my B&W with a matte for a comparison and I guess a rating:


----------



## The Doc

7/10... good composition, well balanced, but boring subject and white blown out on foot.


----------



## mokona99

10/10! Good lighting!

Girlfriend and I took some photos of the dress that she made.


----------



## MrSleepin

8/10
very nice pic! pretty girl! pretty dress! only thing i dislike is the distracting foot prints everywhere


----------



## killeraxemannic

9/10

Love the colors and lighting! Great job!

Here is a Sunset from today. I happened to be by the trainyard and thought it would be a great photo opp!


----------



## scottath

Foreground is a little too dark i tihnk, and the train a little too dominating....but landscapes is my thing :/
7/10

Just got a new lens and was playing with it last night:
Canon 85mm f/1.8
On my crop body its ~136mm - but gosh its sharp.
This was taken @ 3:30am - so be nice (this has only been cropped too):


----------



## shad0wfax

Pssst beautiful camera quality but clean and trim your fingernails! (That says something for the camera's quality though, doesn't it!?)









EDIT: I don't know how to rate this, focus and clarity is superb and you got the lighting good in the foreground. The lense and your hands dominate the photo in the center, but the outer thirds of the photo (left and right sides) are devoid of everything. I know you're just playing around, so I'll be nice and say 6/10









Here's a photo I took with an older 3.0 MP Sony. This is completely un-altered.

EDIT 2: Trying to force native OCN hosting not to resize the image...
EDIT 3: Unfortunately the grove opened up in the background and the rocks reflecting all of the light wash the background out substantially. If I tried to adjust my f-stop for the background, my foreground became too dark. *sigh* I'm sure some digital darkroom expert could make this photo pop, but it's totally original.


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottath*
> 
> Foreground is a little too dark i tihnk, and the train a little too dominating....but landscapes is my thing :/
> 7/10
> Just got a new lens and was playing with it last night:
> Canon 85mm f/1.8
> On my crop body its ~136mm - but gosh its sharp.
> This was taken @ 3:30am - so be nice (this has only been cropped too):


Jesus how did you do that!


----------



## The Doc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> Jesus how did you do that!


It's called a mirror


----------



## MistaBernie

look again.. Canon, etc are facing the right way. In a mirror, these are going to be backwards.. usually something like this would be second body or other camera..


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> look again.. Canon, etc are facing the right way. In a mirror, these are going to be backwards.. usually something like this would be second body or other camera..


Could still be a mirror shot, with the image flipped back in post.


----------



## The Doc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> look again.. Canon, etc are facing the right way. In a mirror, these are going to be backwards.. usually something like this would be second body or other camera..


Hardly rocket science


----------



## robchaos

Haha 9/10 for the sharp mirror shot.









Full size panoramic is almost 60mp

http://rdsperformance.com/photography/fireworkpano/bmore.jpg

The city of baltimore has these giant spotlights at the bottom of the hill that this photo was taken from.they are always on, and pointed right at the hill. I've tried 3 different lenses to try and get a ghost free shot. I was able to remove most of it in pp.


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Doc*
> 
> It's called a mirror


The lens look sexy, how did he do that


----------



## scottath

as people figured...mirror shot + flip image


----------



## The Doc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Pssst beautiful camera quality but clean and trim your fingernails! (That says something for the camera's quality though, doesn't it!?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I don't know how to rate this, focus and clarity is superb and you got the lighting good in the foreground. The lense and your hands dominate the photo in the center, but the outer thirds of the photo (left and right sides) are devoid of everything. I know you're just playing around, so I'll be nice and say 6/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a photo I took with an older 3.0 MP Sony. This is completely un-altered.
> EDIT 2: Trying to force native OCN hosting not to resize the image...
> EDIT 3: Unfortunately the grove opened up in the background and the rocks reflecting all of the light wash the background out substantially. If I tried to adjust my f-stop for the background, my foreground became too dark. *sigh* I'm sure some digital darkroom expert could make this photo pop, but it's totally original.


7/10... I like the picture but like you say, the top is washed out and does detract from the rest of of the image, but it would make a nice HDR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos*
> 
> Haha 9/10 for the sharp mirror shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full size panoramic is almost 60mp
> http://rdsperformance.com/photography/fireworkpano/bmore.jpg
> The city of baltimore has these giant spotlights at the bottom of the hill that this photo was taken from.they are always on, and pointed right at the hill. I've tried 3 different lenses to try and get a ghost free shot. I was able to remove most of it in pp.


9/10... excellent shot... a little bit of lens correction would be no harm... impressive


----------



## breadcrums

6-7/10

i personally like the more contrast.also jimmy morrison in focus would have been better


----------



## The Doc

6/10... the lens flare kinda ruins it for me (is it real lens flare?) and I'd have liked the darker piece of grass to be in focus. The noise kinda detracts from it too.


----------



## 222Panther222

7/10 nice but it look a little blurry, it would had been better in high res to see more details.










[off topic]
Someone should start a "rate my dslr video" or something like that, i think it would be interesting. Just my


----------



## lonnie5000

7/10. Looks dreary.
Here's one from my Canon p&s set to macro mode.


----------



## MrSleepin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonnie5000*
> 
> 7/10. Looks dreary.
> Here's one from my Canon p&s set to macro mode.


6/10
not bad for a p&s... but it is not very sharp!

here's one of my gf's dog. 85mm 1.4f @ 1/320 iso 100


----------



## breadcrums

7/10


----------



## Thebreezybb

9/10


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10 black frame is annoying lol


IMG_3027.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## xlastshotx

9.5/10 Im not exactly sure why I like it, but I do


----------



## scottath

Probably just me as i love 3:1 - but a slightly tighter crop would offset that image a bit more i think. Slightly underexposed i think too.
9/10

Took this today in a gale - so its not all that sharp due to camera shake.....but it was one of the more salvagable ones:


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottath*
> 
> Probably just me as i love 3:1 - but a slightly tighter crop would offset that image a bit more i think. Slightly underexposed i think too.
> 9/10


Thanks for your input. That photo was a 4 minute exposure, I actually took a second one with a 5 and a half minute exposure afterwards because I thought it was kinda dark as well. But the lights were a bit to blown out, maybe a 4:45 would have been better, unfortunately I ran out of batteries after the 5:30


----------



## breadcrums

9/10!

somehow all the blur works 



this is a very old broken bridge near my place.

its over a creek(named thane creek) which joins the arabian sea.


----------



## breadcrums

9/10!

somehow all the blur works 



this is a very old broken bridge near my place.

its over a creek(named thane creek) which joins the arabian sea.


----------



## jsigone

8/10 nice fov but allot green for my taste

heres a December sunset w/ my manual focus Zeiss 80-200/4

Oceanside pier by jsigone, on Flickr


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsigone*
> 
> 8/10 nice fov but allot green for my taste
> 
> heres a December sunset w/ my manual focus Zeiss 80-200/4
> 
> Oceanside pier by jsigone, on Flickr


That's a beautiful photograph. How you managed to balance the bright sodium lamps and still capture the more subdued sunset is beyond me, but you made the lighting work throughout the photograph.

9/10

Here's a macro shot of some flowers in Iceland that I took. (Note that *all* of the photos I've posted are with a Sony point and shoot 3.0 MP camera and none have been edited at all. I don't have a SLR.







The lower flower is slightly washed out and I should probably do some photo editing on it to reduce the light slightly.)


----------



## The Doc

4/10 ... it isn't a macro shot and it isn't in focus... and the composition isn't isn't too great.


----------



## xlastshotx

7/10 I like it, but it is difficult for my eye to really get a spot that I should be focusing on. The lighter part of the pop screen wants to pull my eye up and out of the picture, not because it is the brightest part of the picture, but because to be it is the most _contrasty_(to me), which draws my eye more than any other part of the picture


----------



## Conspiracy

nice portrait. i like that the sun didnt get completely blown out with her face in the shade like that. 8/10

recent basketball shot


----------



## Kieran

8/10 Looks great, plenty of action in that shot.

Here's one i just finished editing, trying out the colour/black and white look.


----------



## jsigone

9.5/10 I like the concept as I've done similar before. The PP draws your focus attention to the details and colors though on the limit of being over saturated. But nicely done

Here's on from the other day walking around Balboa Park here in San Diego. A bird rescue group had 5 birds out, 2 of which were the show and tell and allow people to hold them. They are pretty tall birds in person, about 12-16" tall. Manual focus Zeiss 80-200/4 lens again (love this thing!!)


_MG_9023 by jsigone, on Flickr


----------



## WIGILOCO

That is really a nice parrot-portrait







8/10.


----------



## ikem

9/10

what is the purpose for this rally? and the pig?


----------



## Kieran

I would say 9/10 the smoke looks great.
Here's one of my favourites


----------



## silvrr

8/10 as its rather underexposed, I like the composition though.


Pigeon Point Lighthouse by Adam.Mrugacz, on Flickr


----------



## Kieran

9/10 great composition









Just had a go at fixing the underexposure. Does this look any better?
I'm slowly getting used to using photoshop!


----------



## jsigone

^^ bit over exposed now, you should still see the feather details and water on the head.


----------



## dembo1305

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran*
> 
> 9/10 great composition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had a go at fixing the underexposure. Does this look any better?
> I'm slowly getting used to using photoshop!


I agree that it's over exposed now. This is where using masks in photoshop comes in handy. google it, it helps


----------



## MrSleepin

i just took this and i didnt feel like putting it up on the tripod...
i just know i'm going to get ridiculed for using a flash for a super macro shot.... either way, i still like this shot!


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSleepin*
> 
> 
> i just know i'm going to get ridiculed for using a flash for a super macro shot.... either way, i still like this shot!


Why would you get ridiculed for using flash on a macro shot. I always use flash when I can on macro shots, they turn out so much better. The key is keeping the light soft and natural as possible.

To stay on topic. 8/10, take care of the fringing (purple / green halos). The concept is there but Im not 100% sold on the shot.


Hoverfly by Adam.Mrugacz, on Flickr


----------



## viper522

10/10 that's extreme!


----------



## rocstar96

This may not be the right thread but, Does the lens play a bigger part than the body or is it the other way around?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> This may not be the right thread but, Does the lens play a bigger part than the body or is it the other way around?


Lens > body for IQ, but iso settings and sensor also play a part in IQ as well.


----------



## MrSleepin

lens is definitely more important.


----------



## rocstar96

So meaning, you will have better image quality changing the lens rather that changing the body?


----------



## MrSleepin

you can have a crap lens and a $2000 body (nikon d700) and the pics will look like crap.

you can have a $300+ lens on a $250 body (nikon d40) and the pics can look amazing!


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Back on topic!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper522*
> 
> 10/10 that's extreme!


6/10. Subject feels uninteresting/composition seems off, and the image looks very soft.










My new Blur is damn sharp out of the box. Took off the thinnest sliver of skin when closing it on my finger. I'm impressed


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSleepin*
> 
> you can have a crap lens and a $2000 body (nikon d700) and the pics will look like crap.
> you can have a $300+ lens on a $250 body (nikon d40) and the pics can look amazing!


Nice, Thanks for that! +repo


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Blur is damn sharp out of the box. Took off the thinnest sliver of skin when closing it on my finger. I'm impressed


Some nice product photography, 8.5/10.

Here some of my recent photos using my new 35mm/f1.8 on my D3100. Go easy on me, I'm still learning.

Can't remember the name of this plant...


My parent's dog


Don't know what kind of flowers these are either...


These are all straight out of the camera. I'm not very good at editing, still learning.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richuwo11*
> 
> These are all straight out of the camera. I'm not very good at editing, still learning.


I'm just starting learning too but this is cool looking at all the great pictures

first 5/10 focus is off even in the foreground
second 7/10 lighting isn't great and I hate white poof dogs








third 8/10 needs work on focus as well

I need to work on my focusing too, but my D3000 got destroyed before I could really learn it and I haven't afforded another decent camera since then


----------



## Sean Webster

4/10 Not edited? Needs work.

Ignore the watermark at teh bottom..I'm just seeing how the vertical logo may look like and I'm too lazy to adjust the lightroom 3 exportsettings lol.

IMG_3921-Edit-Edit.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I'm just starting learning too but this is cool looking at all the great pictures
> first 5/10 focus is off even in the foreground
> second 7/10 lighting isn't great and I hate white poof dogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> third 8/10 needs work on focus as well
> I need to work on my focusing too, but my D3000 got destroyed before I could really learn it and I haven't afforded another decent camera since then


Not to get off topic, but that photo was taken by a 50D, not a D3k or a crappy, not-decent camera


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> Not to get off topic, but that photo was taken by a 50D, not a D3k or a crappy, not-decent camera


Yes it was, the 50D wasn't mine (would have to save for a while to get one of those) I just liked the way the pic came out. At the expense of sounding like an idiot how can you tell?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yes it was, the 50D wasn't mine (would have to save for a while to get one of those) I just liked the way the pic came out. At the expense of sounding like an idiot how can you tell?


EXIF Data. Every photo has metadata that you can view with the right tools. For local files, you can just right click -> Properties -> Details to see all the info. In browser, you can either download the photos to your computer and look at EXIF locally, or use a browser plugin (I'm using this for Chrome).

All I have to do is hover my mouse over the photo to see the details. This is what I see on my end:


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yes it was, the 50D wasn't mine (would have to save for a while to get one of those) I just liked the way the pic came out. At the expense of sounding like an idiot how can you tell?
> 
> 
> 
> EXIF Data. Every photo has metadata that you can view with the right tools. For local files, you can just right click -> Properties -> Details to see all the info. In browser, you can either download the photos to your computer and look at EXIF locally, or use a browser plugin (I'm using this for Chrome).
> 
> All I have to do is hover my mouse over the photo to see the details. This is what I see on my end:
Click to expand...

Ah cool I didn't know about that, I lost nearly all my photos when my raid array went down so all I have left is a few on my photobucket, and very few of them are any decent quality. Stupid on my part to save on a raid 0 array.


----------



## micro5797

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 4/10 Not edited? Needs work.
> Ignore the watermark at teh bottom..I'm just seeing how the vertical logo may look like and I'm too lazy to adjust the lightroom 3 exportsettings lol.
> 
> IMG_3921-Edit-Edit.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


10/10
I think that this is an incredible photo. One of the best i have seen.
Sure i see that there is a loss of detail where the light reflects off the chrome and paint, but i think that this really adds to the overall feel.
Ever since i saw this photo, i keep looking back and thinking about it, it had a big impact on me. Thanks!

Here is a picture of my dad.
EDIT: Wow, the picture loses a lot when linked via Photobucket.
Does flicker have better quality, or are all the online photo uploders the same quality/compression?


----------



## Danker16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mokona99*
> 
> 10/10! Good lighting!
> Girlfriend and I took some photos of the dress that she made.


WoW1 nice picture, Im so jelly


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micro5797*
> 
> 10/10
> I think that this is an incredible photo. One of the best i have seen.
> Sure i see that there is a loss of detail where the light reflects off the chrome and paint, but i think that this really adds to the overall feel.
> Ever since i saw this photo, i keep looking back and thinking about it, it had a big impact on me. Thanks!


Thanks, I appreciate it.








Quote:


> EDIT: Wow, the picture loses a lot when linked via Photobucket.
> Does flicker have better quality, or are all the online photo uploders the same quality/compression?


IDK, I know I can set up a max size of 1024x768 i think and I can adjust eh output quality via lightroom 3 when I export. Maybe the export settings are bad or something?


----------



## The Doc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 4/10 Not edited? Needs work.
> Ignore the watermark at teh bottom..I'm just seeing how the vertical logo may look like and I'm too lazy to adjust the lightroom 3 exportsettings lol.
> 
> IMG_3921-Edit-Edit.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


7/10... I like the photo, but there's too much blank space on the right. It's handy as a placeholder for your name, but it does nothing for the image. A tighter crop would have made it much better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micro5797*
> 
> 10/10
> I think that this is an incredible photo. One of the best i have seen.
> Sure i see that there is a loss of detail where the light reflects off the chrome and paint, but i think that this really adds to the overall feel.
> Ever since i saw this photo, i keep looking back and thinking about it, it had a big impact on me. Thanks!
> Here is a picture of my dad.
> EDIT: Wow, the picture loses a lot when linked via Photobucket.
> Does flicker have better quality, or are all the online photo uploders the same quality/compression?


6/10... It's too tightly cropped... the action is missing from the shot.


----------



## Furad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Doc*


10/10, good light and his eyes are nice and sharp.


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

7/10, for some reason it just doesn't grab my attention.


----------



## dudemanppl

3/10 I don't find anything in the picture. But focus and exposure are on.


----------



## illum

8/10 i like the composition and blur works

(pictures best viewed full screen)

Taj mahal



taj mahal 2



yamuna



Yamuna River (largest tributary of the ganges river)

Taken from the Taj Mahal at early morning.


----------



## Sean Webster

1. 8/10
2. 8/10
3. 4/10

Just need a little editing.









Saw this on my way into my grandma's condo lol

IMG_7898.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## BuckyWootmaster

9/10 (I'm too new to really be taken seriously)

Here is one of the shots I took after getting a new Canon Rebel XS


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuckyWootmaster*
> 
> 9/10 (I'm too new to really be taken seriously)
> Here is one of the shots I took after getting a new Canon Rebel XS


i dont know much about photography at all (just sub to the thread to look at all the pics







), but that actualy looks prity good to me... it has a clear focus and good quality (IMO), but the 2 lights on the left and the branch in the bottom right are a little distracting... so 8/10 (?)

Taj mahal


love this pic


----------



## BuckyWootmaster

9/10

Here is one I took of my car. I gave it the black and white in lightroom

I


----------



## Furad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuckyWootmaster*
> 
> 9/10
> Here is one I took of my car. I gave it the black and white in lightroom
> I


Blown out (hurts my eyes) and the crop is to tight. 4/10


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10 Too flat and little blurry, it would have been better to merge two pix together. 1 of the moon and 1 of the landscape.

Come at me brah!

IMG_7946-Edit.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 7/10 Too flat and little blurry, it would have been better to merge two pix together. 1 of the moon and 1 of the landscape.
> Come at me brah!
> 
> IMG_7946-Edit.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


LOL 9/10 the depth of field looks amazing in this! Sean your photos are sick!

Can't remember where I saw this :S


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> LOL 9/10 the depth of field looks amazing in this! Sean your photos are sick!
> 
> Can't remember where I saw this :S


Thanks!

I think this may be where... Link


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Thanks!
> I think this may be where... Link


Post a new photo Sean, I want to put some in a folder and us them for my backgrounds!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> Post a new photo Sean, I want to put some in a folder and us them for my backgrounds!


lol, i'll pm you


----------



## Furad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> LOL 9/10 the depth of field looks amazing in this! Sean your photos are sick!
> Can't remember where I saw this :S


I thought this was a thread for photos that you take...


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> LOL 9/10 the depth of field looks amazing in this! Sean your photos are sick!
> Can't remember where I saw this :S


10/10. No comment.


This was taken with my FinePix S5100 back in '06. It's a fork in the road.


----------



## mrreilly

Fork in road..simple and funny but I like it. 8/10

Mine is from this past June at Craters of the Moon National Park in Idaho. Taken from inside a large lava tube. Taken with a Canon point and shoot.


----------



## Joining

8.5/10

That's pretty impressive for a point and shoot!


----------



## iCrap

7/10
Wires are very distracting, really takes away from the picture.

Here is mine, today after modding a backlit k/b to fit my laptop. No edits, straight off the camera. (Looks like i have some dead pixels







)


----------



## CL3P20

nice shot.. good contrast on the laptop! Im not a qualified photographer to rate though.. I 'help' my camera inadequacies with post processing.. as you can see below.


----------



## iscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> nice shot.. good contrast on the laptop! Im not a qualified photographer to rate though.. I 'help' my camera inadequacies with post processing.. as you can see below.


6/10 lots of potential. I dont like all the flare though.


----------



## Sean Webster

Nice shot 9/10

My two Puggies.









Puppy Love by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## CiBi

8/10
Dont like how the black of their nose and the black of the background blends...


----------



## aweir

9/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*


I love the reflection of the blue sky in the puddles. It really draws the the whole image together. I would love the see this in B&W, I think it would look even more dramatic.


----------



## Furad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> I love the reflection of the blue sky in the puddles. It really draws the the whole image together. I would love the see this in B&W, I think it would look even more dramatic.


8/10, seems slightly underexposed.


----------



## aweir

7/10
. Good DOF but there's some purple fringing around the beak and the sharpness isn't that great..


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> 7/10
> . Good DOF but there's some purple fringing around the beak and the sharpness isn't that great..


8/10, would have put the focus on the eyes instead of on the teeth


'(no editing at all)


----------



## robchaos

7/10, The Flare is distracting and kills the contrast.


----------



## mrreilly

9/10 maybe a little more contrast over all, but a very nice picture. Also I'd love to be sitting in one of those chairs right now.

Location: Grand Tetons, July 2011
Taken with a canon point and shoot and stiched together with Photoshop CS5

(make sure to click the image for the larger view)


----------



## Furad

9/10, Good pic!


----------



## scottath

DOF isolation is nice, as are the nice shadows on his face - but the image itself doesnt do a tonne for me.......
8/10 (good technically







)

something new for me - Had a Christmas party for one of my Facebook groups at one of the guys studio - and this is one of the results of my first ever studio shoot - if you can call it that.
Raw from camera


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottath*
> 
> DOF isolation is nice, as are the nice shadows on his face - but the image itself doesnt do a tonne for me.......
> 8/10 (good technically
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> something new for me - Had a Christmas party for one of my Facebook groups at one of the guys studio - and this is one of the results of my first ever studio shoot - if you can call it that.
> Raw from camera


love it 10/10


----------



## LBGreenthumb

9/10 great picture ^ almost feels like the clouds are moving (which im sure they were).This was shot with a Cannon Powershot ELPH 300 HS, This was from a backpacking trip to the white mountains.


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10 looks like just a snapshot. Blown out sky, distracting tree on the left and all around lol

Friends 540i

IMG_8052.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## micro5797

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 7/10 looks like just a snapshot. Blown out sky, distracting tree on the left and all around lol
> Friends 540i
> 
> IMG_8052.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


I would say 9.8/10. Wow, i love your work!
I love how the reflection of the light follows the contours of the car.
I love the empty parking lot and the white lines.
I love the head lights.
This pic almost looks lie it has an aspect of miniaturization/tilt shift.
Great lighting and can see the details in the road.
I like that the background is dark as it draws your attention to the car.

The only bad thing would be that the shadow is a bit dark under the car and blends the car to the parking lot.


----------



## G3RG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micro5797*
> 
> I would say 9.8/10. Wow, i love your work!
> I love how the reflection of the light follows the contours of the car.
> I love the empty parking lot and the white lines.
> I love the head lights.
> This pic almost looks lie it has an aspect of miniaturization/tilt shift.
> Great lighting and can see the details in the road.
> I like that the background is dark as it draws your attention to the car.
> The only bad thing would be that the shadow is a bit dark under the car and blends the car to the parking lot.


7/10
I feel like the sky is kind of boring (idk if that could really be helped lol)
Otherwise it's a nice shot.

Taken with a Panasonic Lumix DMC-ZS3


----------



## The Doc

6/10... It's under exposed... you should have stopped up by a full stop. Snow is a bit of a pain to meter for, but you'd usually want to stop up by around 2/3 to as much as 2 full stops over.



6/10... it's a bit dull and lifeless and there's a bit too much foreground. I think it would have worked better in landscape


----------



## micro5797

@G3rg
As stated, there was not much i could do about the sky. I did end up cropping a lot of the sky out though to help alleviate the problem.

@ The doc
I am more a fan of low key B&W that i kept the picture under exposed and never saw the potential of increasing he exposure.
Now that i have done it, it really adds to the picture.
Thanks for the help!

Here it is at a +.7 exposure


----------



## G3RG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Doc*
> 
> 6/10... it's a bit dull and lifeless and there's a bit too much foreground. I think it would have worked better in landscape


Is this better? I know it's a weird size now lol....









I like your fox pictures... I think you could probably write "derp" under the first one








I like the 2nd one the most though.
I don't want to rate them though cause I'm too ignorant of photography "stuff"









Here's another picture though:


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3RG*
> 
> Is this better? I know it's a weird size now lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your fox pictures... I think you could probably write "derp" under the first one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the 2nd one the most though.
> I don't want to rate them though cause I'm too ignorant of photography "stuff"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another picture though:


9/10
beautifull colors, lots of depth. Only a shame that the flower is "damaged"


2 penguins holding hands...


----------



## The Doc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micro5797*
> 
> @G3rg
> As stated, there was not much i could do about the sky. I did end up cropping a lot of the sky out though to help alleviate the problem.
> @ The doc
> I am more a fan of low key B&W that i kept the picture under exposed and never saw the potential of increasing he exposure.
> Now that i have done it, it really adds to the picture.
> Thanks for the help!
> Here it is at a +.7 exposure


I much prefer that version, it brings the photo to life.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3RG*
> 
> Is this better? I know it's a weird size now lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your fox pictures... I think you could probably write "derp" under the first one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the 2nd one the most though.
> I don't want to rate them though cause I'm too ignorant of photography "stuff"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another picture though:


I do prefer this version... and I'd give the flower 8/10... the composition could be a little better, but I don't think the damage on the flower detracts from the photo at all











I like that... 8/10... I would have preferred a slightly tighter crop, but nice shot.


----------



## robchaos

well, everything has been rated and The Doc posted no picture, so


----------



## The Doc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos*
> 
> well, everything has been rated and The Doc posted no picture, so


10/10... excellent shot!!!

... but I did post these


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 color fringing and high noise.

Just a snapshot of my 23yr old cat, I think she is part demon...


IMG_8036.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 8/10 color fringing and high noise.
> Just a snapshot of my 23yr old cat, I think she is part demon...
> 
> IMG_8036.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


Overall pretty nice 7/10
But i really hate your tag/signature/watermark thingy in the bottom left corner, the font looks very noobish and unprofessional.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> Overall pretty nice 7/10
> But i really hate your tag/signature/watermark thingy in the bottom left corner, the font looks very noobish and unprofessional.


But I am not a professional nor near a professional level. LOL

I like it so that is all that matters to me.


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> But I am not a professional nor near a professional level. LOL
> I like it so that is all that matters to me.


Yes sure! If you like it then please use it! But I was just saying that in my opionion, the photo gets ruined by that tag.


----------



## robchaos

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> Overall pretty nice 7/10
> But i really hate your tag/signature/watermark thingy in the bottom left corner, the font looks very noobish and unprofessional.
> 
> 
> 
> But I am not a professional nor near a professional level. LOL
> 
> I like it so that is all that matters to me.
Click to expand...

and it helps prevent theft! I ignore watermarks when rating unless the photo is being described as professional.


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos*
> 
> Quote:
> and it helps prevent theft! I ignore watermarks when rating unless the photo is being described as professional.


Yes it does prevent theft. Designing a nice watermark is on my To Do list...

But can someone please rate my picture? I crave approval...


----------



## The Doc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> Yes it does prevent theft. Designing a nice watermark is on my To Do list...
> But can someone please rate my picture? I crave approval...


I really like the shot... but... the white of the birds is clashing with the white on the rocks and the black is clashing with the dark right side of the shot, to such an extent that the birds seem to be a bit obscure.

I'd give it 7/10


----------



## odin2free

The girl to the left with her teeth is a woah that yellow
turn off 6/10


----------



## chrisguitar

LOL I made this tonight I got bored and found my old IBM PS/2 keyboard and found I could take the buttons off







So I got creative and as well as put "I heart ocn", I also put many acronyms and pc manufacturing/brands initials on there to







(I know I need a life rofl) Try and guess what is there









EDIT: Take note, this really isn't a good photo but I didn't know where else to post it lol and btw I get my 650D and silverstone ST75F-G tomorrow







SO EXCITED !!!!!!


----------



## Preim

10/10 for effort, sadly 1/10 for quality









Took this with my phone, slight editing obviously:


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Preim*
> 
> 10/10 for effort, sadly 1/10 for quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took this with my phone, slight editing obviously:


7/10, the image is to bright on the left but its good for phone quality.

Also my photo wasn't really meant to a "quality" photo


----------



## Preim

i knoww xD

again taken with my phone, im keen to get a camera for Christmas and start practising photography xD


----------



## Lifeshield

7/10.

My dog.


----------



## robchaos

Sorry, but I'm on a cell phone without a 3g signal where I am, so I don't think I even want to try and load a lot of photos. Besides, shouldn't we try to keep it to 1 picture a post to keep with the thread?


----------



## robchaos

Double post, please delete


----------



## The Doc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos*
> 
> Sorry, but I'm on a cell phone without a 3g signal where I am, so I don't think I even want to try and load a lot of photos. *Besides, shouldn't we try to keep it to 1 picture a post to keep with the thread?*


What if it's a set?


----------



## robchaos

Well. I give it a10/10, I break sets up and post one at a time,(in fact this one is the same location as my last one) but loading 3 small ones doesn't bring my lg Optimus to a stand still, a full set might. So, who wants to rate mine?


----------



## Sean Webster

The Doc, I would have not made the darkend edges around the kittens...it kinda clashes with the warm happiness of them with a dark cold feel.


----------



## The Doc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos*
> 
> Sorry, but I'm on a cell phone without a 3g signal where I am, so I don't think I even want to try and load a lot of photos. Besides, shouldn't we try to keep it to 1 picture a post to keep with the thread?


I'd give it 7/10 - I think it's a bit over exposed, the focus is too soft, and I'd have moved one of the chairs out of the shot and repositioned the other

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> The Doc, I would have not made the darkend edges around the kittens...it kinda clashes with the warm happiness of them with a dark cold feel.


I should have posted the story with the shots... the kittens were found under a bush after their mother was found dead in the street, so I added the vignette to add a contrasting, sombre tone.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Doc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> The Doc, I would have not made the darkend edges around the kittens...it kinda clashes with the warm happiness of them with a dark cold feel.
> 
> 
> 
> I should have posted the story with the shots... the kittens were found under a bush after their mother was found dead in the street, so I added the vignette to add a contrasting, sombre tone.
Click to expand...

Worked out perfectly then


----------



## The Doc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos*
> 
> Sorry, but I'm on a cell phone without a 3g signal where I am, so I don't think I even want to try and load a lot of photos. Besides, shouldn't we try to keep it to 1 picture a post to keep with the thread?


Now my previous comments look silly... perhaps you should have reposted the edited version in a new post instead of changing the original image?









I think it's a little under exposed now...


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Doc*


9/10

My friend being modeling to sell his Corolla S lol

IMG_8082.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## Furad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 9/10
> My friend being modeling to sell his Corolla S lol
> 
> IMG_8082.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


5/10, would be so much better without the dude.


----------



## G3RG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furad*


9/10 you just made me very hungry


----------



## G3RG

fail double post


----------



## GanjaSMK

Not sure if the mantis was rated - *8/10* - I can add my own opinion if you'd like but I'll just leave my rating for now.









I haven't posted here in a long time. I'll see what y'all think bout this one:


----------



## Sean Webster

5/10 no really appealing :/

Another shot of the Corolla S









IMG_8071.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## Furad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 5/10 no really appealing :/
> Another shot of the Corolla S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8071.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


7/10, the clouds look great but the car needs more light IMO. Maybe HDR would have been good there.


----------



## yomi

8.5/10 like the focus, nice dog.


----------



## Sean Webster

10/10, Love it!









And I have this crappy rose picture to put up compared to the above lol

Rose by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## G3RG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 10/10, Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have this crappy rose picture to put up compared to the above lol
> 
> Rose by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


6/10 I'd like to see more of the rose








Also that previous picture I have doubts he took that: google image search


Kiron Lens by G3RG, on Flickr

One of the first decent pictures from my new d3100


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3RG*
> 
> 6/10 I'd like to see more of the rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also that previous picture I have doubts he took that: google image search
> One of the first decent pictures from my new d3100


Wow lol, nice find, losers coming in here doing that suck haha.
And I am a DOF whore...I like only tiny bits of the subject in focus lol









9/10. Great photo









Muh puggy!

IMG_7740.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yomi*
> 
> 8.5/10 like the focus, nice dog.


Pretty sure I have a copy of this from years ago...is it actually your work, or...?


----------



## richuwo11

9/10 for the pug.

Here's a really fat squirrel I saw outside this morning.


----------



## The Doc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yomi*
> 
> 8.5/10 like the focus, nice dog.


This has been around the net for years... are you claiming it's yours?


----------



## Furad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richuwo11*
> 
> 9/10 for the pug.
> Here's a really fat squirrel I saw outside this morning.


8/10, good Bokeh.

Did this when I first got my camera, wanted to mess around with the auto HDR feature.


----------



## OJX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furad*
> 
> 8/10, good Bokeh.
> Did this when I first got my camera, wanted to mess around with the auto HDR feature.


5/10... Sorry but I am one of those people who hates HDR photos in which you can tell it's an HDR photo. This one goes beyond the unhealthy radioactive glow and takes it to the next level.
Other than the HDR, the depth of filed could be improved, and a wide angle lens would help with car shots, but obviously those are pricey.

Here's one of mine from earlier today, my buddy came over to hang out wearing this hat; didn't want his picture to be taken either.


----------



## robchaos

8/10 interesting portrait and nice bokeh just a touch bright at the hat and cheek.







found this while hiking with my brother today. Had no tripod though so it was 1/30th sec handheld








Gonna go back with strobes, a tripod, and some flashlights to urbex!


----------



## BlankThis

7/10 Tons of potential there Rob! Definitely go back with the tripod







I would try and get a bit more floor in the shot, maybe try and line up the top of your frame with that steel beam going across the above you.

I've been trying out some more "intimate" portraiture lately, trying to change things up a little. Here's a semi-candid of my lady.


----------



## ClickJacker

10/10 very nice


----------



## Rian

8.5/10 good DoF but bt of tree overlapping is annoying.


Sunset by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

8/10 good overall, but ifeel like the right side is dark enough that it could have just been cropped out completely.

More Urbex!


----------



## BlankThis

8/10 Nice! Wish it was a little wider personally but I love the patches of light coming through the doorways.

Just a quick snap I took this fall when I was hunting for a location for an engagement shoot. The couple ended up going with a family friend for the shoot (I was NOT happy!) but bought a 8x10 of this off me when I showed them the locations I thought they might like.


----------



## kabj06

8/10. I've always have liked pictures of trails. I'd crop the branch out of the top of the photo though.









I took this with my Rebel XS using a 5x macro filter that I got for Christmas.


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabj06*
> 
> 8/10. I've always have liked pictures of trails. I'd crop the branch out of the top of the photo though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took this with my Rebel XS using a 5x macro filter that I got for Christmas.


7/10 It's good, but slightly hurts my eyes from the blur







(Possible because I'm tired)










Just got my new camera, Lumix G2. Still only the standard lens but I plan on getting more







Just took this and thought it looked pretty awesome, so I uploaded it xD

All critiques welcome! I need to start learning somewhere


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> 7/10 It's good, but slightly hurts my eyes from the blur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Possible because I'm tired)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my new camera, Lumix G2. Still only the standard lens but I plan on getting more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just took this and thought it looked pretty awesome, so I uploaded it xD
> All critiques welcome! I need to start learning somewhere


5/10. this feels like it was taken just to test the camera not a composed photo.


Sit down and relax! by Islamboulommier, on Flickr


----------



## w00dzy

7/10 - im no expert but maybe could be a bit lighter? nice focus on the bench though

Some fantastic photos on here!

Great work people..

Heres one of me a few years back on my first bike taken by a mate using my point and shoot from a moving car.. samsung HD100


----------



## The Doc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w00dzy*
> 
> 7/10 - im no expert but maybe could be a bit lighter? nice focus on the bench though
> Some fantastic photos on here!
> Great work people..
> Heres one of me a few years back on my first bike taken by a mate using my point and shoot from a moving car.. samsung HD100


4/10... it would have been 2/10 if I didn't like bikes so much









Not enough of the bike/rider in the shot and not in focus enough.

Here's a rare sight for this time of year in Ireland


----------



## Thebreezybb

^^
6/10


The-Dream! by Islamboulommier, on Flickr


----------



## The Doc

6/10 - I like the photo, but the lens distortion is ruining it for me.


----------



## Furad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Doc*
> 
> 6/10 - I like the photo, but the lens distortion is ruining it for me.


3/10, what's the focus in this picture? You cropped the bike and I can't see the model's face.









Snapshot with my new 50.


----------



## Durdle Class A

6/10 its ok, but, I think a tighter crop and an editing to pump up its contrast and colors would help make it a stronger photo, just some simple post processing needed imo

A trip to the zoo


Monkey kiss by Daniel NOU, on Flickr


----------



## odin2free

Because monkeys are awesome and its a grrrrreat photo.... 8 over 10(8/10)

This was random walking down in sedona earlier today...will get some other more serious ones up shortly...
Me and my friend laughed the rest of the way convinced that we need to start another revolution for this bougs ordeal in sedona...(these littered the trail and area we were hiking in the middle of the desert...((ya about ten miles out from sedona area)


----------



## ntuason

The picture looks really cold, but the subject is in perfect frame. 5/10

I dont really know what to think of this picture I just took. Its frozen droplets stuck on a web.


----------



## Furad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*
> 
> The picture looks really cold, but the subject is in perfect frame. 5/10
> I dont really know what to think of this picture I just took. Its frozen droplets stuck on a web.


8/10 I think I would have cropped out the right side a bit.


----------



## illum

9/10
love that shot, what editing did you do on that if any.

just posted some random shot because i wanted to comment on the photo above


IMG_1615 by Kings Gambit, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illum*
> 
> 9/10
> love that shot, what editing did you do on that if any.
> 
> just posted some random shot because i wanted to comment on the photo above


I know! Nice pic Furad, love the slim DoF









@ illum 6/10 rule of thirds, offset the subject! lol

Ninja Ducky keel you!

Ninja Ducky keel you! by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## skuzzzzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I know! Nice pic Furad, love the slim DoF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ illum 6/10 rule of thirds, offset the subject! lol
> Ninja Ducky keel you!


8/10 because ninjas are baller.



auto settings, he moved so whiskers messed it up =\


----------



## Furad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illum*
> 
> 9/10
> love that shot, what editing did you do on that if any.
> just posted some random shot because i wanted to comment on the photo above


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I know! Nice pic Furad, love the slim DoF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ illum 6/10 rule of thirds, offset the subject! lol
> Ninja Ducky keel you!
> 
> Thanks guys! All I did in post was adjust the levels and add some vignetting.


----------



## odin2free

"4/10"
"Cats really "
Nah ill give it a 6/10
Auto Settings dont really work to well for anything lol
but then again were all beginners here









Anoter sedona picture...



There are more on flickr i just dont like the others because they are heavily edited for a friend wanted something different...
ya its like 50 degrees in flagstaff and about 65 in sedona....
So snow ya it will not exist ha (i hate snow)


----------



## w00dzy

9/10

Beautiful picture!

http://www.discoverdogs.org.uk/files/kclub-ddogs/images/milo.gif


----------



## odin2free

Sorry for off topic
But i did not get any new years pics of tonight..not worth it...

So happy new years to you all crazy photographers/gamers/people/whomever....
Keep this year brilliant get out and do something different then what you have been doing this past year








(have one half days left til i leave for basic







)


----------



## Alpha_project

1.


2.


3.


----------



## nderscore

Nice subtle framing. The first two are good, but the third can use some fill light. Perhaps your intention was solely backlighting?

I also like the contrast in skies, how the first benefits from the vibrant blue and the second is tied together with the washed out gray.

On the other hand, the model's eyes could use some life (try giving her some catchlights).










A picture of my T2i I'm thinking of selling.


----------



## viper522

Good softbox photo. I give it 8.5/10. It's difficult to critique a photo taken with the purpose of clearly displaying an item.

Got this atop a lighthouse with my little PowerShot A520 4mp.


----------



## BlankThis

6.5/10 I wouldn't know that was a lighthouse if you hadn't told me. I think if you got the whole of the lamp area it would be more understandable.


----------



## rush2049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlankThis*
> 
> 6.5/10 I wouldn't know that was a lighthouse if you hadn't told me. I think if you got the whole of the lamp area it would be more understandable.


I would give it a solid 7.
The hand isn't in frame enough and the top left area is a little light of interesting things to look at.


----------



## poot1234

I like these pictures a lot, pretty well executed, too. Kind of wish all the space other than "New Year" was a little darker, but good photo none-the-less. 7/10



Taken with my old Panasonic Lumix Dmc last spring on Alcatraz in San Francisco. I am now running a D5100. I apologize for the small photo, had to get it off Facebook because I lost the original


----------



## LoNeLyKiLLeR

8/10 nice shot



That's my iphone


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoNeLyKiLLeR*
> 
> 8/10 nice shot
> 
> That's my iphone


I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## LoNeLyKiLLeR

??


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LoNeLyKiLLeR*
> 
> 8/10 nice shot
> 
> That's my iphone
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that
Click to expand...









Hahah!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoNeLyKiLLeR*
> 
> ??










Heh. ClickJacker is poking fun at you (hence the stick-poke animation) for having an iPhone. I thought it was funny.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that


Hahahahahaha!!!









5/10 for the iphone photo.


Up-Down by Islamboulommier, on Flickr


----------



## mz-n10

7/10

i dont really like the slanted line for the staircase, red car on the side and the general lack of a subject. on side note is this a HDR? if so it has been a while since ive seen an HDR that isnt cooked to hell.



been a while since ive have shot anything worthwhile.....new years eve at uc berkeley looking across the bay toward san francisco.

a900/210mm/f8/20s


----------



## ezz1r

Hey its Frank from Men in Black... LOL

Great pic

E


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mz-n10*
> 
> 7/10
> i dont really like the slanted line for the staircase, red car on the side and the general lack of a subject. on side note is this a HDR? if so it has been a while since ive seen an HDR that isnt cooked to hell.
> 
> been a while since ive have shot anything worthwhile.....new years eve at uc berkeley looking across the bay toward san francisco.
> a900/210mm/f8/20s


8/10, really beautiful photo, but could do with a crop to remove some of the yellow lighting at the bottom. It takes away from the fireworks


----------



## ezz1r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *916*
> 
> 
> _when you say distortion, do you mean when the picture bends? because i really like that effect._
> 
> 
> Yep, and if used correctly it can really enhance a shot, but it can also ruin it. Lenses have to a degree perspective, barrel or pincushion distortion. Wide angle is hard to shoot with, because of PD and that "warping" effect, but damn fun.
> 
> Here's on I shot at 10mm, note how the columns are bending, but it "opens" up the space. I was standing maybe 10 feet from the closest column.
> 
> And Shane1224, 6/10, it's a cool shot, just needs some color adjustment (mostly temperature/white balance):


Thant is simply brilliant and all inspiring great shot

E


----------



## ezz1r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeteck*
> 
> How cute....7/10
> 
> Like my Ipod?


poppy look awesome !....LOL

E


----------



## ezz1r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> BlankThis: 5/10 for the humor of it
> 
> Cvalley: 6/10 for the interesting space (where is this??), minus some points for the harsh direct flash and composition


Nice who is the sculptor? and were is this museum-piece?

E


----------



## ezz1r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> 
> _9/10 - Some blown highlights, but a great shot otherwise. Where at?_
> 
> 
> Avondale Arizona on the outskirts of a rock quarry.
> 
> 9/10 - i dunno exactly what that is, but the colors are clean and it looks extremely interesting.


Great movie...... great photo shop pic...LOL

E


----------



## ezz1r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i_ame_killer_2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Danylu*
> 
> 
> _8/10 - Nice framing but I think it would have been better if the sky wasn't overexposed.
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> Very creative, 9/10. I dont quite like the grain.


This is a Chinese lamp right? Mariner type...Awesome!

E


----------



## SgtSpike

There's no photo above me so I'm just posting.


----------



## ezz1r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjy911*
> 
> 7/10 - picture is a bit dark and there is too much empty space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can guess the car to if you want


Great pic hopefully a BTW Isetta...










History channel buff....LOL


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezz1r*
> 
> Great pic hopefully a BTW Isetta...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History channel buff....LOL


FYI you have to rate the photo posted above you then put up one of your own.









5/10 Keys are hard to read



Got a new plasma ball took a quick pic

yea that Victoria's secret in the background, Didn't notice until after the pic was taken


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> 5/10 Keys are hard to read


Awww, I was hoping for somewhere in the 1 to 2.5 range. What must I do to make a worse photo?


----------



## AnonUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> FYI you have to rate the photo posted above you then put up one of your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5/10 Keys are hard to read
> 
> Got a new plasma ball took a quick pic
> yea that Victoria's secret in the background, Didn't notice until after the pic was taken


Very much a random shot, but as you said it was a quick picture.

.. Doesn't change that those things are beautiful and fascinating, plus the colors were captured well, so i gotta give a 6/10











Took this on my Desire when i was in Prague, their Zoo is amazing. Sadly the camera on that phone doesn't allow manual focus or anything else really. I love how it captured the moment though.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnonUser*


5/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*
> 
> Awww, I was hoping for somewhere in the 1 to 2.5 range. What must I do to make a worse photo?


I got you covered!


----------



## The Doc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*
> 
> Awww, I was hoping for somewhere in the 1 to 2.5 range. What must I do to make a worse photo?


I would have gladly given you a zero for that effort


----------



## micro5797

[As GanjaSMK is just playing around, i wont bother with a rating.

Here is a Magneto off of an old Wisconsin engine.


----------



## xXjay247Xx

Windmill rainbow all they way across the sky!

Pic from my bedroom window


----------



## stryk3r1215

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXjay247Xx*
> 
> 
> Windmill rainbow all they way across the sky!
> Pic from my bedroom window


LOL windmill rainbow! 6/10


----------



## Homeyjojo

6.5/10 for cute dog!

At the Botanical Garden in New York during the Orchid show.


----------



## robchaos

6/10, the sign is distracting, the lighting looks flat, and the very top of the petal is clipped off. I would have found a different angle to shoot the flower from that did not include such a busy background and there is a couple hot spots in the bokeh that draw my attention.

dsc-0807 by Robchaos, on Flickr

please try to ignore the watermark in your rating...I know people hate them, but since i've started posting in more public areas with my photography I just feel a little better having one.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

It's OK, content aware fill clears that up nicely.


----------



## robchaos

I just figured that since I'm not a pro, and I don't really want my work to be bought or stolen, I'd do all you pros out there a solid and make my image a little less attractive to thieves. Seeing as most guys who steal images usually just grab the first relevant image that pops up in the google image search, this guarantees that one less image will be competing against anyone who WANTS their work to be seen and bought or stolen. If you really can't get past it I can upload a non watermarked version....


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

8/10 Love the view and the focus all around seems to be really good however it seems the color is smidge off but it could just be me as I'm a noob.








(There was no picture directly above upon posting so I picked the latest relevant photo)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos*
> 
> 6/10, the sign is distracting, the lighting looks flat, and the very top of the petal is clipped off. I would have found a different angle to shoot the flower from that did not include such a busy background and there is a couple hot spots in the bokeh that draw my attention.
> 
> dsc-0807 by Robchaos, on Flickr
> please try to ignore the watermark in your rating...I know people hate them, but since i've started posting in more public areas with my photography I just feel a little better having one.




Taken with an 8.0MP camera on my Motorola Atrix 2 4G.


----------



## chrisguitar

Nice pic above, its a little dark in the car though. 7.5/10



Taken on a Canon Mark 2 5D


----------



## Sean Webster

You have a 5D MK2 and you took that?








1/10 for the color blue and for the fact you can take a picture...everything else








Fix the focus first of all, you need the word Asus to be in focus. It is lightly blurry, need a faster shutter speed...And uninteresting angle.
We need to trade or something...i need to teach you...

Bored....yea, very bored.

Hi by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> You have a 5D MK2 and you took that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/10 for the color blue and for the fact you can take a picture...everything else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fix the focus first of all, you need the word Asus to be in focus. It is lightly blurry, need a faster shutter speed...And uninteresting angle.
> We need to trade or something...
> Bored....yea, very bored.
> 
> Hi by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


lol I just felt like taking a photo didn't intend for it to be good I really counldn't be assed putting it on manual mode, my mum was mucking around with it







and I told her to put it on auto I'm so tired right now, went quad bike riding today









I know the photo sucks.


----------



## dudemanppl

5DII + 24-105L on Green Box. I haven't been more disgusted in a long while.
Oh wait you DO know how to use it, nevamind I love you still?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> lol I just felt like taking a photo didn't intend for it to be good I really couldn't be asked putting it on manual mode, my mum was mucking around with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I told her to put it on auto I'm so tired right now, went quad bike riding today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the photo sucks.


i judge what i see








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudemanppl*
> 
> 5DII + 24-105L on Green Box. I haven't been more disgusted in a long while.
> Oh wait you DO know how to use it, nevamind I love you still?


lol


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> i judge what i see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Fair enough, tomorrow I will take some better ones.


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudemanppl*
> 
> 5DII + 24-105L on Green Box. I haven't been more disgusted in a long while.
> Oh wait you DO know how to use it, nevamind I love you still?


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> i judge what i see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


also Sean looky here for one of your pics









http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/19620#post_16128326


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudemanppl*
> 
> also Sean looky here for one of your pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/19620#post_16128326


lol, nice wall paper...


----------



## nikpatton__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> You have a 5D MK2 and you took that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/10 for the color blue and for the fact you can take a picture...everything else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fix the focus first of all, you need the word Asus to be in focus. It is lightly blurry, need a faster shutter speed...And uninteresting angle.
> We need to trade or something...i need to teach you...
> Bored....yea, very bored.
> 
> Hi by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


7/10 for creativity. Otherwise, it's kinda boring. Still, it's creative.

Took this photo on one of my recent hikes in the White Mountains here in New Hampshire.


----------



## kiwiasian

@nikpatton__
6/10
The scenery is beautiful but the image is blurred, there is a lack of subject, and chromatic abberation is evident.

RAM upgrade.










The photo was taken handheld and there is some horizontal blurring at the bottom of the image

After a little bit of CC:


----------



## Exfiltrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*
> 
> @nikpatton__
> 6/10
> The scenery is beautiful but the image is blurred, there is a lack of subject, and chromatic abberation is evident.
> RAM upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo was taken handheld and there is some horizontal blurring at the bottom of the image
> After a little bit of CC:


6/10 composition could be more interesting.



Hong Kong Skyline 6 frame HDR


----------



## G3RG

9/10 Looks spectacular. I tried increasing the contrast a little like this, I think it looks a little better without the grey haze =p
The black mass on the right (I think its water?) got kind of crappy though...









American WWII Cemetery in Luxembourg
General George S. Patton is buried in this cemetery

DSC_0386 by G3RG, on Flickr


----------



## Faraz

7/10. As a beginner, I can't give much of a critique but I think the tombstone doesn't stand out as much as it should.


----------



## poot1234

WOW! Awesome photo! love the yellow and the focus on the eyes. I really like the depth of field and how the hand is also in focus. I give it a 9.5/10. .5 point off because I may like it a tiny bit darker, but otherwise excellent shot!



Take at our local park this afternoon, don't know which kind of duck it is, but it was pretty! Slight edit to bring out the color. Taken with Nikon D5100-f/5.6-1/400sec-300mm.


----------



## Supreme888

9 , awesome focus and contrast!


----------



## illum

9/10 I dont know what it is but i just really like that shot. Maybe its because i love travelling.

Macro taken with a kit lens reversed WITHOUT a lens reversal ring. YEAH i handheld the lens and the camera and took the pic.


DPP_0009 by Kings Gambit, on Flickr


----------



## sloppyjoe123

5/10. Dont really get the composition and all that sadly.





2 shots taken during my trip to Tokyo.


----------



## illum

it was just a test shot but the fact that i got a semi clear focus made me happy and i liked the picture above so it made me post lol









7/10 for both your shots, not liking the dark foreground. Metering only the sky kind of made the shot too dark for me.

I got no shot to post. I havent taken a picture if a long time expect test shots. Been cooped up in my hotel with a cold for a week now. A great vacation this is turning out to be.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Thanks for the feedback! I only get to use the DSLR (D700) like once every few months on special occasions, other times I dont even have access to a camera (not even a point and shoot







) Cos Imma just 18.

Strange thing is my dad (the owner of the camera) says that manual focus is dumb, and he has a Leica M6 and a Hasselblad in the dry box, but uses the D700 all of the time. Really tempted to just get the M6 out of there and play with it


----------



## silvrr

Manual focus has its use. Autofocus is pretty good if you understand how it works and don't try to work beyond its ability. Sometimes manual focus makes a world of difference. (macro work comes to mind)

Anyway, back on track.


Heyworth Building Staircase by Adam.Mrugacz, on Flickr


----------



## breadcrums

9.99/10!!

i totally love the way u angled the frame!



took this on my way back from goa to bombay(india).

a 750km roadtrip


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10 Framing seems off if the subject is the guy in the boat...and i like more post processing

I ended setting this as my background b/c I like the simple clean look lol.

IMG_8310.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## illum

where do you find all this stuff sean.

There is basically nothing around my hotel. Finally a bit better today, so went out for a bit today. I gotta get moving anyway i got a flight to HK in 2 weeks anyway, dont wanna waste all my time in bed there.


----------



## G3RG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I ended setting this as my background b/c I like the simple clean look lol.
> 
> IMG_8310.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


9/10

I agree, it would make a great background










mercedes by G3RG, on Flickr


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Manual focus has its use. Autofocus is pretty good if you understand how it works and don't try to work beyond its ability. Sometimes manual focus makes a world of difference. (macro work comes to mind)
> Anyway, back on track.
> 
> Heyworth Building Staircase by Adam.Mrugacz, on Flickr


Do you... work in that building?


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Do you... work in that building?


Nope that is where I get my eyes checked.


----------



## jinfiniti95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3RG*
> 
> 9/10
> I agree, it would make a great background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mercedes by G3RG, on Flickr


I looked at the Higher-Resolution version on Flickr and there's quite a bit of image noise! Apart from that I think it's a great snap - 8/10



1/5000 F4 @ ISO 1600 using EF17-40mm f/4L USM on a Canon 7D . Processed in Lightroom 3.2


----------



## breadcrums

8/10

very common subject imo


----------



## robchaos

8/10 I like the coloring, I would have used a slower shutter speed to give a little more sense of motion.


dsc-0795-2 by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Buzzin92

9/10 I really like the effects of these photos. I just wish I lived in a more city like environment so I could take some like that.

Sparky my pet cat being his normal self.


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> 9/10 I really like the effects of these photos. I just wish I lived in a more city like environment so I could take some like that.
> Sparky my pet cat being his normal self.


5/10 the stick ruins the picture and the angle could be better


----------



## Thebreezybb

^^ Nice DOF, but there's nothing else to the photo! 7/10


What? by Islamboulommier, on Flickr


----------



## breadcrums

8.5/10.

nice n sharp.


----------



## jinfiniti95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breadcrums*
> 
> 8.5/10.
> nice n sharp.


8/10
- I like the overall composition and effect
- A bit noisy IMO



1/1250 F4 ISO1600 shot @ 40mm with 17-40mm F4L on Canon 7D . Processed in Lightroom 3.2 & Photoshop CS5


----------



## Thebreezybb

^^
8/10 it seems rather soft to me.


Empty! by Islamboulommier, on Flickr


----------



## SpammisT

Mirror's Edge (red shirt) and Prototype (your face, literally)


And this is my beloved i7 920.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpammisT*
> 
> Mirror's Edge (red shirt) and Prototype (your face, literally)
> 
> And this is my beloved i7 920.


Never checked both games before, I have no idea what you mean! and that is a friend


----------



## illum

got new photos today, finally went out got a ton of stuff. Gotta download lightroom first though,


----------



## SpammisT

Oh haha, I guess someone else will understand


----------



## Thebreezybb

Oh, well!







you forgot to rate though


----------



## illum

Lol at this shot, i dont have lightroom (on this laptop) so only edited through DPP.

Color

Hyd0001 by Kings Gambit, on Flickr

White

Hyd0002 by Kings Gambit, on Flickr

Idk i just found this shot while walking down the street, love it lol.


----------



## robchaos

7/10 funny, but that bright long thing on the left is too distracting.

starry night by Robchaos, on Flickr

Anyone have any tips on how to get better star shots? I don't want star trails so I have to limit my exposures to under 30 seconds.


----------



## Thebreezybb

^^
7/10

stars shot that is well exposed can't be less than a minute or 2! yours was shot at F/2.8 and almost everything is out of focus, it seem rather soft too!


The assassin! by Islamboulommier, on Flickr


----------



## Exfiltrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> ^^
> 7/10
> stars shot that is well exposed can't be less than a minute or 2! yours was shot at F/2.8 and almost everything is out of focus, it seem rather soft too!
> 
> The assassin! by Islamboulommier, on Flickr


7/10, the colors are a little dull and the composition is not all that interesting (not necessarily a bad thing). The image is sharp though, which is good.



It's mud, not anything else on her face for those who don't get it.


----------



## breadcrums

7/10

too soft and blurry.

self shot after an all nighter.

background done up in photoshop.


----------



## Exfiltrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breadcrums*
> 
> 7/10
> too soft and blurry.


Too soft and blurry? That's depth of field - F/1.4 bro. The eye is tack sharp in focus, if you enlarge it you can see. Or I can send you the full resolution image if you don't believe me...


^crop of the eye


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos*
> 
> 7/10 funny, but that bright long thing on the left is too distracting.
> 
> starry night by Robchaos, on Flickr
> Anyone have any tips on how to get better star shots? I don't want star trails so I have to limit my exposures to under 30 seconds.


Here is a good video on how to shot stars
*Link*


----------



## ZainyAntics

The photo itself is neat but the qualtiy is a little bad. 7/10

Taken with my Samsung Galaxy S II. I'm really impressed with It's camera


----------



## snellyvega

I like the perspective, not to go off topic but how do you like the AT2020?


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exfiltrate*
> 
> That's depth of field - *F/1.4 bro*.


Lol.
Quote:


> The eye is tack sharp in focus, if you enlarge it you can see.


I think your definition of "tack sharp" must be different than mine, because not only is that pretty darn soft (most lenses are wide open), you missed focus.


----------



## illum

Stop being mean sub







No pic to rate so here, Some fools walked in front of my shot when i was taking it, kinda looked cool to me so posting.


Hyd0003 by Kings Gambit, on Flickr


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illum*
> 
> Stop being mean sub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No pic to rate so here, Some fools walked in front of my shot when i was taking it, kinda looked cool to me so posting.
> 
> Hyd0003 by Kings Gambit, on Flickr


UFO's!


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illum*
> 
> Stop being mean sub


Lol, how is that being mean? It's really hard (read: expensive) to find a lens for 35mm format that is _really_ sharp wide open. I think the term "tack sharp" just gets thrown around an awful lot.


----------



## illum

Those are kites, and was just trying to be funny


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10 framing is off, but it seems like it would be a lot better if the people were fully in the pic and you were at a lower vantage point for that pic.


Oh yea, 21! by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

8/10 focus looks like it is a little sharper on the fingers then on the cards, which is where I would have liked it to be.


fhva-10 by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## ntuason

Underexposed, too busy, whats the subject? When I look at the picture I get an abandoned feeling is that what you were trying to go for? I would of done some effect like grain or even B&W for this pic.


----------



## robchaos

yes, abandoned and dark was the feeling i was going for.


----------



## Exfiltrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> I think your definition of "tack sharp" must be different than mine, because not only is that pretty darn soft (most lenses are wide open), you missed focus.


Of course any lens is going to be sharper at F/16 than F/1.4. It just irks me a little when someone calls my photo soft and then posts another one right after that is soft all over.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exfiltrate*
> 
> Of course any lens is going to be sharper at F/16 than F/1.4. It just irks me a little when someone calls my photo soft and then posts another one right after that is soft all over.


Actually, until you move to a larger format than 35mm, f/16 will be pretty soft no matter what lens you use. Then again, there are more aspects of noticeable diffraction related to print size, viewing distance and sensor density than simple lens reviews would lead you to believe.


----------



## Sean Webster

5/10 boring just looks like a snap shot. :/


Hazy Pedals by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## ClickJacker

^8/10 I really like the picture but I think the background is to busy.

I found an old FD mount Vivitar 28-210mm macro zoom lens and thought I would give it a try.
I don't think it worked very well


----------



## SniperTeamTango

9/10. it confuses and intrigues me.


----------



## Sean Webster

Upload a picture you actually took...


G-Ma by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## illum

8/10 if a bit more of the shoulders were in view maybe, or maybe not... not sure it dosent have the same appeal as your other photos.

Anyway, hers my pic lonely rock. (Please enlarge looks better bigger)


Hyd007 by Kings Gambit, on Flickr


----------



## Thebreezybb

^^
7/10
to many distractions, makes the photo looks less interesting. Love the B&W conversion!


Smoking Kills! by Islamboulommier, on Flickr


----------



## illum

8/10 a little more contrast and brightness would do it wonders (personally)


Hyd00609 by Kings Gambit, on Flickr


----------



## Sonics

Not an expert on photography but nice composition, bright and vivid colours. Maybe show a little more of the building? 8/10

Was having trouble keeping a fast shutter speed and my lens was getting in the way of the flash, causing a big shadow so i built my own extension out of cardboard and tin foil







Turned out alright


----------



## Sean Webster

Peerrttyy flower...9/10 the front of the flower needs to be more in focus.


Bouquet? by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## HA3AP

^

7/10 - Given the lighting conditions and the background its difficult to make out the subject

Heres mine:


alinacat by HA3AP87, on Flickr


----------



## shibbiness

8.5/10, really like the framing, wonder how it would've looked if it had some (more) bokeh



No pp, probably should've cropped a bit


----------



## breadcrums

8/10

a little gamma to the right(in PS) would do wonders!


----------



## porky

Hey guys ,

First time posting here!

This was taken with my 1000D!



I just got a 7D and will upload some pics once I have used my new baby!

8/10 for the photo above , just dislike the rope going through the frame!


----------



## 222Panther222

9/10 i like the b&w frame it intensify the expression on his face.

Was taken with a Fujifilm Av100 in macro mode.


----------



## ntuason

Mmmm... Looks so fresh! Things I dont like about the pciture is its not all in focus and its a little overexposed in the middle. nothing too bad. 7/10.

Heres a picture I took at Hong Kong last night.


----------



## G3RG

8/10

Looks great, but feels weird missing half of those closer buildings lol.


DSC_0164 by G3RG, on Flickr


----------



## Tk7331

8/10 Don't really like the background.


----------



## skaterat

I really like all the shades of green.


----------



## nderscore

Love the simple colors and lines. Real tranquil.


----------



## Sean Webster

10/10 I love it!

I need to find the milky way...this pic is pretty crappy imo lol first star shot tho.









Twinkle Twinkle Little Star by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## breadcrums

7/10

its a gr8 snapshot with some good skills.but there just isnt the wow factor that photos of stars/galaxies have.

this ones of a fish farm 10miles/15-16km away from my place.


----------



## Thebreezybb

^^
Great shot, would've been better if it was sharper! 8/10


Alone in B&W by Islamboulommier, on Flickr


----------



## illum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nderscore*
> 
> Love the simple colors and lines. Real tranquil.


How did you get that blur on bottom and top, or was that added in post process. Superb shot btw


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illum*
> 
> How did you get that blur on bottom and top, or was that added in post process. Superb shot btw


Either a tilt shift lens or photoshop, I am thinking a tilt shift.


----------



## illum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Either a tilt shift lens or photoshop, I am thinking a tilt shift.


Ahh, I see.

Thanks Sean


----------



## 222Panther222

7/10 i like the B&W effect but i think it would have been better with more bokeh in the background..

Another blueberry shot with the Fuji-film Av100. Some day, I will have my macro lens with a macro ring... Some day...









(Click for bigger)


----------



## Thebreezybb

You have to rate the photo above you first.


----------



## nderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illum*
> 
> How did you get that blur on bottom and top, or was that added in post process. Superb shot btw


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Either a tilt shift lens or photoshop, I am thinking a tilt shift.


Thanks for the compliment guys.

The shot was done neither with a tilt shift or photoshop.

It was all done on my 60D through the creative filters menu. It's so quick and effective, I feel like I'm cheating by using them.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nderscore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *illum*
> 
> How did you get that blur on bottom and top, or was that added in post process. Superb shot btw
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Either a tilt shift lens or photoshop, I am thinking a tilt shift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the compliment guys.
> 
> The shot was done neither with a tilt shift or photoshop.
> 
> It was all done on my 60D through the creative filters menu. It's so quick and effective, I feel like I'm cheating by using them.
Click to expand...

Wow, I never have used that RAW processing yet, I guess I need to try it out now lol.


----------



## nderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Wow, I never have used that RAW processing yet, I guess I need to try it out now lol.


Yea, I was surprised at how good they are. At first I was disappointed that there was only four options. But after I found out that I could stack effects (you can alter JPG images too), there was no turning back.


----------



## scottath

@222Panther222 - 6/10.....looks like blueberries.....umm - i dunno what else to say.....


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> You have to rate the photo above you first.


My bad, edited.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skaterat*
> 
> I really like all the shades of green.


This thread is supposed to be for shots you took.


----------



## swindle

Cool landscape. 8/10.

What did you use for the dreamy water? Colkin filter system or something?


----------



## H60Ninja

Nice bike 9/10



This is my first car and she is fast







2.7-Liter, V6, 24-Valve, DOHC, Aluminum Alloy Block and Aluminum Alloy Cylinder Heads

and R/T stands for road and track


----------



## scottath

10 stop screw in nd filter for my shot. Used my hand as a grad too

awesome bike btw


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H60Ninja*
> 
> Nice bike 9/10
> 
> This is my first car and she is fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.7-Liter, V6, 24-Valve, DOHC, Aluminum Alloy Block and Aluminum Alloy Cylinder Heads


nice I always wanted an R/T 8-10 could have moved up a bit more to clear the shadow


----------



## swindle

I like the idea.

6/10

Dog shake.


----------



## Sean Webster

lol 8/10


IMG_7815.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## swindle

Nice DOF on that, Using the 100mm I take it?

9/10


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle*
> 
> Nice DOF on that, Using the 100mm I take it?
> 9/10


Yep, love it


----------



## swindle

I bet! I have a 70-200 2.8 high end sigma lens, still can't get a shot as nice as that though.

Dedicated lens ftw.


----------



## H60Ninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> nice I always wanted an R/T 8-10 could have moved up a bit more to clear the shadow


Nice pic and thanks


----------



## Kariz-Matik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle*
> 
> Nice DOF on that, Using the 100mm I take it?
> 9/10


2 / 10 maybe. I don't know. I don't want to sound like an ass but it's a photo of a crane flying over a pond. Maybe 0 / 10. Some additions to maybe make it better ....

First off, the bird should be on the left side, flying to the right side -- It shows direction. It shows meaning. It shows movement. Second, it's underexposed a touch. And the focus is on the feet, not the head. The perspective is odd, too -- Next time, get a little lower. And the fact there is a tennis ball in the pond drives me nuts for some reason.

Photo from me? Errr ... Here, a random photo of coffee. Nothing special.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quite a pleasing photo to me actually lol 7/10

My dad

DAD by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## Kariz-Matik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Quite a pleasing photo to me actually lol 7/10
> My dad
> 
> Dad by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


Awesome. I love the forlorn look he has. And that it is obviously so personal. I saw this on your Flickr and the story behind it is crazy. Good photo man. My only gripe is the colored black and white / sepia deal. I have a passionate dislike for that whole thing. For that, you lose a point.

Otherwise, 9 / 10. Awesome.

Another one from me? Errr, personal photos are rare these days. But here, one of my view.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kariz-Matik*
> 
> Awesome. I love the forlorn look he has. And that it is obviously so personal. I saw this on your Flickr and the story behind it is crazy. Good photo man. My only gripe is the colored black and white / sepia deal. I have a passionate dislike for that whole thing. For that, you lose a point.
> 
> Otherwise, 9 / 10. Awesome.


Thanks. Now for the B/W Sephia...I have an uncalibrated LCD. I had no idea it was sephia at all, I thought it was only B/W. i hate that too. I'm going to look it over and maybe reupload lol.

Oh and how did you process the pic above? I love the faded hazy look. I've been trying to figure it out, I think I did, but what do you do?


----------



## swindle

Nice. Film kinda feel. How did you do that? 8/10.

Now, here is a question that will earn 10 points.

Spot not only the imperfection but what cased it


----------



## Kariz-Matik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Thanks. Now for the B/W Sephia...I have an uncalibrated LCD. I had no idea it was sephia at all, I thought it was only B/W. i hate that too. I'm going to look it over and maybe reupload lol.
> Oh and how did you process the pic above? I love the faded hazy look. I've been trying to figure it out, I think I did, but what do you do?


Man, you know what? It's a "style" I've tried to perfect over too many years of torture -- Haha. I wish I still had the RAW for that specific image in Lightroom for you but I accidentally imported it to a clients catalog and after I exported the JPEG's I just deleted the files / RAW because I had no intention of using it for anything. Woops.

But to put it simply, it's desatting the right channels (Greens / Purples / Blues) to lose that digital look -- I do this in Lightroom through the specific channels for each. And those colors are the most vibrant on most DSLR's. Desatting these, along with an over-all desat (Slightly) and then raising my blacks and pulling my highlights in Curves is what does it. There are I'm sure a 100 different ways to do it becaus I see so many people doing it these days, but I find doing it the way I do has more control and I can do it over numerous images easily -- Batching FTW.


----------



## swindle

Thats cool man. I'll have to try something along those lines.

I like a little desaturated look. One I took a while ago.


----------



## Thebreezybb

^^
Don't like the tones that much and it would look better if you crop the bar on the back. 6/10!


_DSC5677 by Islamboulommier, on Flickr


----------



## H60Ninja

^^ Nice is that you? 8/10 I Know dogs are not the best thing to take pics of but i had to share, this is my dog and his name is Photo


----------



## Sean Webster

nice , my aunt hadd a dog like that. But to rate the pic...1/10....sorry, overall just a snapshot and is low quality. :/


The Keys by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## swindle

More super deep macro... 5/10?

The beach at our holiday home.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle*
> 
> More super deep macro... 5/10?


yep


----------



## swindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> yep


Don't mind me, i'm just jealous of the lens









Found an old "archive" of pictures from over a year ago...maybe 2 now?

Shot this with my crappy old 1000D and its seriously sub par standard glass (or Rebel XS for those who know it by that name). My daughter and our dog in the backyard.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

9/10 just cuz i would rather have rich color in that specific picture

How bout mine? not too good of a camera but it works.









I only wish we had the boat out at that time


----------



## swindle

What camera? IMO you just needed to miss the water entirely and grab the top of the hill and the rest the sky/clouds. But hey, I don't know jack, but 4/10.

My attempt and some grunge HDR of the playground at our holiday home. Don't do much HDR at all.


----------



## H60Ninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> nice , my aunt hadd a dog like that. But to rate the pic...1/10....sorry, overall just a snapshot and is low quality. :/


I Know it was taken with a crappy camera i just wanted to share my dog with you guys and galls








And to the guy above me nice pic i love the colors 10/10


----------



## Sean Webster

Books cost some coin by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## swindle

Thats a cool shot. So sharp at the front, its awesome. 8/10.

This is picture I took from the end of the North Island, New Zealand. The other Island you can see, is our South Island. Its roughly 100km away.


----------



## Sonics

9/10, nice composition, beautiful place







, Maybe slightly too much sky.

This is just a snapshot i took in the front garden, lost most of my good pictures unfortunately.


----------



## swindle

Very cool. 9/10. What camera and lens?


----------



## Sonics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle*
> 
> Very cool. 9/10. What camera and lens?


Canon 450D with the standard 18-55 kit lens


----------



## swindle

Mind blown.

I couldn't even come close to that kinda image with my old 18-55 kit lens...

My little girl picking flowers on our usual weekend walks.


----------



## ntuason

Edit: love the b&w. 8/10.


----------



## Tk7331

9/10, looks good to me.

From the auto show.


----------



## ClickJacker

9/10 Really clean just wish I could see the whole front of the car

Took this one tonight.


----------



## Kariz-Matik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle*
> 
> What camera? IMO you just needed to miss the water entirely and grab the top of the hill and the rest the sky/clouds. But hey, I don't know jack, but 4/10.
> My attempt and some grunge HDR of the playground at our holiday home. Don't do much HDR at all.


I think my retinas just started to bleed. Woah.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Great Light trail Clickjacker 9/10


_DSC5532 by Islamboulommier, on Flickr

And no this is not me! I look much better


----------



## Sonics

10/10 - Can't really see anything wrong with it









This is an old picture from when i first started, sorry its small, i had to grab it off my facebook as i can't find it anywhere on my PC :/ Made a UK beach look fairly decent though IMO


----------



## _Nikhil

8/10

Here are a couple of sunsets.


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10 on the first
4/10 on the second

Mine isn't that much better lol here is an old one.

IMG_2958.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## Kentan900

I hope I uploaded it right









Taken with my Canon 550D with standard 55


----------



## swindle

I like the reflection shot. Its just quite under exposed. 5/10. It would appear you have uploaded it correctly?









Doing sunsets are we? I have hardly any.... One of my better ones, but still pretty crappy.


----------



## Sean Webster

Nice sky, would have liked more of it. 8/10

Here is an old one from my T1i and the 18-55.

HDR Beach by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## swindle

Thats cool man. Wicked composition of the beach/water/grass land. 9/10.

Maybe a darker sky? Some darker orange of the sun?

What did you do to make the grass pop like that?

Random walk around in town shot.


----------



## Kariz-Matik

^ Very cool. Straighten up your horizon line and it's golden. I'd say maybe a 8 / 10 -- I'd be interested in seeing a color version.

Maybe 10 / 10 if it's nice colors and has decent pop. If not, 8 / 10 is staying! Ha ha.

Here is one from me -- It's client work but alas, I don't shoot much personal stuff anymore,


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kariz-Matik*
> 
> ^ Very cool. Straighten up your horizon line and it's golden. I'd say maybe a 8 / 10 -- I'd be interested in seeing a color version.
> Maybe 10 / 10 if it's nice colors and has decent pop. If not, 8 / 10 is staying! Ha ha.
> Here is one from me -- It's client work but alas, I don't shoot much personal stuff anymore,


killer picture! I'm feeling it. I'd say 10/10, honestly I feel the compassion between the two, and it's fun + it feels like you captured the moment, not just a picture of two people. what lenses do you use to shoot? specifically the photos of that couple. thanks!









I just got my camera, this is pretty boring, I apologize. I wanted to share how much I liked that photo. Anyways, I chose this because I thought it shared suspense.


----------



## Kariz-Matik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> killer picture! I'm feeling it. I'd say 10/10, honestly I feel the compassion between the two, and it's fun + it feels like you captured the moment, not just a picture of two people. what lenses do you use to shoot? specifically the photos of that couple. thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my camera, this is pretty boring, I apologize. I wanted to share how much I liked that photo. Anyways, I chose this because I thought it shared suspense.


Thanks, dude. That specific image was shot with a 35mm F/1.4 L -- And it was shot at F/1.8 -- 1/640th ISO 400 :-]

You can see what else I shoot with in my signature :-]


----------



## swindle

Very cool, Driftkidd. I didn't see it at first









10/10 for the surprise factor.

Here is something I made by accident just fooling around. Was taken at a beach.



And color one for Kariz









Just a straighten and crop. So direct JPEG from camera as I was not shooting RAW on that day.


----------



## Kariz-Matik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle*
> 
> And color one for Kariz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a straighten and crop. So direct JPEG from camera as I was not shooting RAW on that day.


R A D !


----------



## swindle

Thanks man.

7D with battery grip ftw.

Its no slouch.


----------



## ntuason

Neat picture but the amount of noise, the empty space on top really puts it off for me. 4/10.


----------



## Kariz-Matik

Cute photo. But I'm not a fan of the tight crop. I feel a bit more space would do wonders for it. And it's a very straight out of camera feel to me -- Throw some contrast down, up the brightness a little bit. Add some pop. It just feels dull to me currently. Maybe a 5 / 10 with potential for 9 / 10.

Another one from me? Errr ... Client work again, same couple as before for the hell of it,


----------



## illum

9/10 really enjoy the post processing and the content of the photo.

Just trying some stuff

Hyd00609000 by Kings Gambit, on Flickr


----------



## biatchi

That's a little brain b0rking


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kariz-Matik*
> 
> Cute photo. But I'm not a fan of the tight crop. I feel a bit more space would do wonders for it. And it's a very straight out of camera feel to me -- Throw some contrast down, up the brightness a little bit. Add some pop. It just feels dull to me currently. Maybe a 5 / 10 with potential for 9 / 10.
> 
> Another one from me? Errr ... Client work again, same couple as before for the hell of it,


You chopped off their feet!


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle*
> 
> What camera? IMO you just needed to miss the water entirely and grab the top of the hill and the rest the sky/clouds. But hey, I don't know jack, but 4/10.


I used a Canon SX230 HS, i dont have a DSLR Camera









here's another shot of mine


----------



## robchaos

6/10
There is too much sky, and it is drab and colorless. The power lines detract from the image, and it looks like everything is a little tilted to the left.

Protest photo:


occo2012 by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## swindle

Cool man. See, I _LOVE_ pictures like this.

10/10. Its well composed and something you get once chance to shoot. Awesome.

A protest picture of mine that made it to our country's most read newspaper. Second page, main picture.


----------



## Genzo

9/10. Just like the scene of it.

Here's mine. From a engagement shoot of a client I had last Spring. No photoshopping here.









And a shark fillet I made, tried to experiment on these type of shots.


----------



## ntuason

Thats actually a really cool idea but your image is too overexposed and the couple is not in focus.


----------



## renaldy

8/10

*In my hometown key largo florida.*


----------



## Genzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*
> 
> Thats actually a really cool idea but your image is too overexposed and the couple is not in focus.


Yeah, I noticed that, and this was during when I first got my new body and prime lens and was still getting used to the settings. The couple loved it though, even if they weren't focused that well. Me, I cringe now when I see it, but overall, I really like how the shot came out, minus the overexposure. Thanks for you input.


----------



## Sean Webster

Not your photo?

Plants and power lines are in the way a little...oh well, I'll get a better view one day lol

HDR Sunset by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## Kariz-Matik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> You chopped off their feet!


Yes indeed I did.

And .... ? Haha!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kariz-Matik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> You chopped off their feet!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed I did.
> 
> And .... ? Haha!
Click to expand...

Not good to do that imo lol. Like cutting off hands too same thing.


----------



## Kariz-Matik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Not good to do that imo lol. Like cutting off hands too same thing.


I think when it's deliberate it's a different thing. Unintentionally doing it or half-cutting something off is annoying to me. But when it's intentional for the sake of the photo, I think it's worth it. Like doing crop shots, for example. All personal taste though, of course. But if I had of left their feet in, the ground would've been distracting -- Hence the cutting. All green then and your eye is lead straight to them, instead of wandering to their feet.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kariz-Matik*
> 
> I think when it's deliberate it's a different thing. Unintentionally doing it or half-cutting something off is annoying to me. But when it's intentional for the sake of the photo, I think it's worth it. Like doing crop shots, for example. All personal taste though, of course. But if I had of left their feet in, the ground would've been distracting -- Hence the cutting. All green then and your eye is lead straight to them, instead of wandering to their feet.


I sympathize with that but most people would tell you that it creates a harsh or inhuman image because it takes away the natural characteristics of the body.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Not your photo?
> Plants and power lines are in the way a little...oh well, I'll get a better view one day lol
> 
> HDR Sunset by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


Need a little better view! But, still a great capture that is. 9/10


Sunset on the bay! by Islamboulommier, on Flickr


----------



## Kariz-Matik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> I sympathize with that but most people would tell you that it creates a harsh or inhuman image because it takes away the natural characteristics of the body.


Bahahaha!


----------



## dudemanppl

Though I usually hate you, I don't understand whats wrong with the picture. There are no real rules to photography. A good picture is a good picture, and that one is pretty decent. But I would have Brenizer methoded the crap outa that.


----------



## Kariz-Matik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudemanppl*
> 
> Though I usually hate you, I don't understand whats wrong with the picture. There are no real rules to photography. A good picture is a good picture, and that one is pretty decent. But I would have Brenizer methoded the crap outa that.


Hahaha! I dig your honesty.

All personal taste for some people, though and I totally get that. Some people can't get passed "typical" things in photography, I think and expect to see the same old, same old. Which is cool. But not for me. But I agree with you re: no real rules. Brenizer method would've been sweet. But unfortunately about 2 seconds later, this happened,










Crazy freaking torrential rain. Was a nice way to end the session, though. Ha ha!


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kariz-Matik*
> 
> Hahaha! I dig your honesty.
> All personal taste for some people, though and I totally get that. Some people can't get passed "typical" things in photography, I think and expect to see the same old, same old. Which is cool. But not for me. But I agree with you re: no real rules.


personally i dont like the feet crop. but i totally understand the floor could be distracting. maybe crop closer to the knees so it does looks intentional.

but yes, the rules are just there as guidelines, not set in stone. shoot whatever fits the situation and gets you the picture you have imagined.

you get anymore shots in when it was raining? probably make for some pretty interesting shots.


----------



## Kariz-Matik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mz-n10*
> 
> personally i dont like the feet crop. but i totally understand the floor could be distracting. maybe crop closer to the knees so it does looks intentional.
> but yes, the rules are just there as guidelines, not set in stone. shoot whatever fits the situation and gets you the picture you have imagined.
> you get anymore shots in when it was raining? probably make for some pretty interesting shots.


Sure did!


----------



## illum

not sure what i think about this shot yet......
Color

Hyd00609100 by Kings Gambit, on Flickr

B/W

Hyd00609099 by Kings Gambit, on Flickr


----------



## swindle

Black and white









More dramatic perhaps, did you play with the light/shadows?

8/10 for it in B&W.

Random one from taking my daughter to the playground. Kinda dangerous really...



EDIT: Hope you don't mind, I just had to play a little.


----------



## illum

not really, just upped contrast in DPP thats about it.


----------



## breadcrums

7/10 for the log of wood photo.

the blur could have been more gradual imo.

Below photo is of steel+powder coat filings stuck to magnet.

was sanding out the powder coat off my case sidepanel(aiming for a mirror finish,if that doesnt work out willl do a brushed steel look  ) and the steel+powder coat filings got stuck to the magnets(which i added to make more room to hide wires behind the mobo tray)


----------



## illum

I dont mind at all. If anything i appreciate other peoples view on how to make it better.

Hyd00609023 by Kings Gambit, on Flickr


----------



## nifatech2120

Shot with a 9D. (9/10, amazing exposure)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Acefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stanrc*
> 
> 7/10
> 
> I think the picture looks crooked to me, like I expect the land in the background to be even instead of a little off like it is. Maybe its just me though.


+1 to this. Exactly what i thought right when I saw it.


----------



## ntuason

Saw this while I was walking through a discovery walk in Hong Kong.


----------



## Thebreezybb

When did this thread stop being rate the photo above you, and became show us you recent photos?


----------



## illum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*
> 
> Saw this while I was walking through a discovery walk in Hong Kong.


LOL surprise buttsecks

thats one for the books man


----------



## breadcrums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illum*
> 
> I dont mind at all. If anything i appreciate other peoples view on how to make it better.
> 
> Hyd00609023 by Kings Gambit, on Flickr


you are supposed to RATE THE ABOVE PHOTO.

read the rules.

also all those simply posting comments and not rating&uploading.

please read the rules.

it clearly states you must raate and upload.

READ THE RULES.

7/10 for the GeForce photo.

should have cropped the the mobo out imo,

street photo.daily wage worker,lives from hand to mouth and is content with what she has!


----------



## MistaBernie

In terms of subject matter, 7-8/10, but in terms of quality of photograph, 3/10. Way too overexposed.

wow, this seems like it's really old.. shot with.. 60D & 28-135 before I was actually actively shooting again..


----------



## illum

7/10 i like the captured smoke but should have focused on a single person and gotten more bokeh.


Hyd00609024 by Kings Gambit, on Flickr


----------



## Thebreezybb

^^
I feel lost in the photo!! 7/10


The-night! by Islamboulommier, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

shows as unavailable but I was able to click the link to see it, 8/10 I would loved to have seen more of the skyline (stitched pano maybe)
Reflections look great. That tiny little building on the right hand side looks out of place, I would have left that out and shifted the camera to the left slightly. Also the sky seems just a touch too bright.


DSC_0036 by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Can I host directly from OCN? Hopefully...
Got a few pics while golfing with the relatives in Arcadia Michigan. Arcadia Bluffs golf course. One of the top rated courses in america.





I've got a few more I could show of that place. So beautiful. I love northern Michigan...and that's BIG too, since I'm from Ohio... Michigan and Ohio people don't quite get along...


----------



## robchaos

*sigh*


----------



## Thebreezybb

It's becoming a habit now!! no one read the rules or even read the thread title!!

I changed the link again now hopefully it is working, Robchaos.


----------



## Kariz-Matik

So, today I had this weird lingering thought about ghosts. I mean, like, are they real? Are they just an engima? Are they souls trapped in limbo forever doomed to roam the netherlands (Nether worlds? Hmm) for all eternity?

I don't know, man.

I just don't know.

........... This is the "Talk about random crap" thread, right?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kariz-Matik*
> 
> So, today I had this weird lingering thought about ghosts. I mean, like, are they real? Are they just an engima? Are they souls trapped in limbo forever doomed to roam the netherlands (Nether worlds? Hmm) for all eternity?
> 
> I don't know, man.
> 
> I just don't know.
> 
> ........... This is the "Talk about random crap" thread, right?


No, that is this one: http://www.overclock.net/t/312165/official-ocn-camera-thread

Well, kinda lol


----------



## jinfiniti95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Can I host directly from OCN? Hopefully...
> Got a few pics while golfing with the relatives in Arcadia Michigan. Arcadia Bluffs golf course. One of the top rated courses in america.
> 
> -snip-
> -snip-
> I've got a few more I could show of that place. So beautiful. I love northern Michigan...and that's BIG too, since I'm from Ohio... Michigan and Ohio people don't quite get along...


Picture 1 : *6-7 /10*

_- Image looks underexposed
- Not particularly interesting in terms of subject
- Foreground seems too dark
- The Sky looks hazy and faded out_

Picture 2 & 3 : *7/10*

_- Lighting is much better compared to the above image
- A longer shutter time could have shown the motion of the golf club and accentuate the subject?
- IMO seems more like a snapshot_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos*
> 
> shows as unavailable but I was able to click the link to see it, 8/10 I would loved to have seen more of the skyline (stitched pano maybe)
> Reflections look great. That tiny little building on the right hand side looks out of place, I would have left that out and shifted the camera to the left slightly. Also the sky seems just a touch too bright.
> 
> DSC_0036 by Robchaos, on Flickr


I'd say a *8.5/10*

_- The B & W seems to add to the sense of emptiness
- Love the composition, especially the Streetlight obscured by the tree
_


----------



## Thebreezybb

^^
Such a cute baby!! 10/10!!


Madrid-at-night! by Islamboulommier, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 A little too colorful in the bottom half of the image with all the pinks.


Track Night by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## Thebreezybb

Its an HDR photo!!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> Its an HDR photo!!


I know it is. And thus I said you went overboard on the color tones.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I know it is. And thus I said you went overboard on the color tones.


I went with the feeling of the photo and not what it needed anyway


----------



## swindle

Should we start naming what camera and lens the pictures where taken with?


----------



## illum

thats not a bad idea.

was trying something new... failed a bit

color

Hyd999 by Kings Gambit, on Flickr

b/w

Hyd100 by Kings Gambit, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10 colored on is better, should have angled a little more to make it sideways completely, and clean the inside of the bottle out...

Since you failed at rating mine...here it is bigger:


Track Night by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## illum

i did not see the picture.... only post above me was swindle talking about naming lens and camera. im sorry

9/10 for that i quite like that picture a lot. (the bright lights work for me)


----------



## Thebreezybb

I guess there's nothing to rate!


That Silhouette!! by Islamboulommier, on Flickr


----------



## Durdle Class A

Great use of empty space 8.5/10


Invading Clouds by Daniel NOU, on Flickr


----------



## mz-n10

6/10

should have used a wider lens and got more of a city silhouette, cause right now the cityscape looks distracting and i am not really a fan of just shooting clouds....



car museum in Danville, CA....forgot the name of it for the moment.


----------



## illum

thats a figoni tourer, one of the nicer alfa's, not sure about the year but around 1940's or so i would believe.

I like that shot but showing the full headlamps would have been a bit better. 8/10


Hyd99990 by Kings Gambit, on Flickr


----------



## iTurn

6/10 too much blue on the left side of the picture


----------



## porky

7/10

just a teaser...want to see the whole car



Handheld wile waiting for a friend


----------



## robchaos

6/10, I would have used a tripod and a longer shutter speed and waited till traffic was moving to get some streaks instead of the ghost truck sitting there.

Shot through dirty glass from a 27th floor observation deck.

DSC_0066 by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## swindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porky*
> 
> 7/10
> just a teaser...want to see the whole car
> 
> Handheld wile waiting for a friend


Awesome dude. Love that ghost truck. Very sharp, considering handheld.

8/10 - for being different








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos*
> 
> 6/10, I would have used a tripod and a longer shutter speed and waited till traffic was moving to get some streaks instead of the ghost truck sitting there.
> Shot through dirty glass from a 27th floor observation deck.
> 
> DSC_0066 by Robchaos, on Flickr


Clean your glass with your t-shirt? Or remove the filter?

6/10.


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle*
> 
> Awesome dude. Love that ghost truck. Very sharp, considering handheld.
> 8/10 - for being different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clean your glass with your t-shirt? Or remove the filter?
> 6/10.


No filter on lens, Dirty glass as in a window...double paned glass that was dirty on the outside. I'd need one of those dangling scaffolding and a giant squeegee to do that.


----------



## swindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos*
> 
> No filter on lens, Dirty glass as in a window...double paned glass that was dirty on the outside. I'd need one of those dangling scaffolding and a giant squeegee to do that.


Ah, fair enough. I should have realised. I like it, just wish it was wider

My daughter with Playdoh and bunny ears. 100ISO - 70MM - f/4.0 - 1/250sec.


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle*
> 
> Ah, fair enough. I should have realised. I like it, just wish it was wider


As do I! Next up on my to buy list is a 12-24.


----------



## porky

8/10

Very cute pic , but have you ever tried silver efex pro? it will make that look sick! its an awsome program for B&W conversions!

Heres an impromptu shoot of a friend :


----------



## Chimeracaust

Here is my submission.



For the pic above, very nice, maybe just a tiny bit too bright, but excellent capture. I love the pose and framing.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porky*
> 
> 8/10
> Very cute pic , but have you ever tried silver efex pro? it will make that look sick! its an awsome program for B&W conversions!
> Heres an impromptu shoot of a friend :


It feels soft and it needs more contrast! the crop is not that pleasing. 6/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> Here is my submission.
> 
> For the pic above, very nice, maybe just a tiny bit too bright, but excellent capture. I love the pose and framing.


You should actually rate the photo!

Great shot, good exposure & great composition. 9/10


Colorful-way-up... by Islamboulommier, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

i like it! wonderful shot 10/10

found this one on my computer from a year ago that never got edited or looked at







i guess i got caught up with all the sports i forgot about a bunch of general photography. this is just a random guy trying to get home ridding on ice.


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10, looks like some good street photography there lol.









My puggies! Aww, they are









Puppy Love <3 by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## ntuason

Cute photo, nice and sharp, nice DoF, great saturation. The things I dont like about it is the person behind the dogs and the dog thats cut off. 7/10.


----------



## porky

7/10

a bit boring and a bit soft


----------



## Thebreezybb

5/10

Dull photo, over exposed and bad composition.


Bright! by IB-photography, on Flickr


----------



## porky

5/10

as a photo its cool , but you have killed it by over processing it!
Try desaturating the colours a bit and also try getting rid of the purple halo around the buildings...id like to see the original


----------



## Thebreezybb

Well, you probably haven't see that many HDR photos before







and I like it colorful! as of the purple halo this could be easily manageable










As for the photo above, If Lewis, was actually the subject it would've been a lot better, but its a mess. 5/10


----------



## porky

Lewis definitly aint the subject....

all the camera man taking pictures of him are!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> Well, you probably haven't see that many HDR photos before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I like it colorful! as of the purple halo this could be easily manageable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the photo above, If Lewis, was actually the subject it would've been a lot better, but its a mess. 5/10


Dude, i've seen many, I agree with the other guy, you need to work on your HDR skill. They are overly purple and hazy.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Dude, i've seen many, I agree with the other guy, you need to work on your HDR skill. They are overly purple and hazy.












I said i love the colors the way it is!! and i also said the purple haze is manageable!! I know that for sure!! oh yeah, all of My HDR photo are coming from one RAW file so, not really a real HDR!! one more thing, I just started doing HDR like 15 days ago. Have a a pleasant day


----------



## robchaos

HDR's are very polarizing, most people either love them or hate them with a passion. I can do without as well, but you know what they say about opinions. As for the photo of the photographers photographing the Racecar driver, I give it 7/10. There is a lot going on, I like looking at all the people in the picture, but I do agree that the subject is too vague.

another protest photo


ob2011-7 by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## richuwo11

^^ It seems like the protestor's signs need to be a tad sharper... I give it a 7/10.

Here is one from a recent trip to the US. Can anyone guess where it is?


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 No idea....


Petrified Moth by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## Faraz

Very nice. It seems like the lower parts of the wings could have been sharper. 8/10.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richuwo11*
> 
> Here is one from a recent trip to the US. Can anyone guess where it is?


Washington D.C. Metro.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richuwo11*
> 
> Here is one from a recent trip to the US. Can anyone guess where it is?


Washington DC subway.


----------



## Imrac

8/10, Dig the colors and textures. The focus is a little off, but a great photograph!!


----------



## silvrr

5/10, looks like a snapshot out a car windshield with heavy processing to me.


Powder Day by Adam.Mrugacz, on Flickr


----------



## richuwo11

^^ I like it. 8.5/10.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> Very nice. It seems like the lower parts of the wings could have been sharper. 8/10.
> Washington D.C. Metro.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Washington DC subway.


Correct.

Here's another from DC.


----------



## Thebreezybb

^^
8/10
I think it would stand out a bit more if it was a tighter crop.


No one was there! by IB-photography, on Flickr

Purple haze not included!


----------



## biatchi

9/10 looks much better without the purple









Title says it all about this really










Fubar'd bokeh by Flickr BOCer Glory, on Flickr


----------



## VettePilot

8/10 - only because it is picutre of a pole but it is interesting and I like B&W with crazy bokeh.


----------



## porky

7/10

I would like to see the bird by itself , a much tighter crop would make a big difference!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> ^^
> 8/10
> I think it would stand out a bit more if it was a tighter crop.
> 
> 
> No one was there! by IB-photography, on Flickr
> 
> Purple haze not included!










OMG, finally no purple haze! Soo beautiful!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porky*
> 
> 7/10
> 
> I would like to see the bird by itself , a much tighter crop would make a big difference!


8/10 really grainy


Lights by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## porky

^^ye , was shooting handheld through a window in a really dodgy part of town early in the morning.......iso 3200....considering that I think the grain came out pretty low?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porky*
> 
> ^^ye , was shooting handheld through a window in a really dodgy part of town early in the morning.......iso 3200....considering that I think the grain came out pretty low?


Dang, get a tripod lol. Or you could have placed the camera on something or against something. What camera was it? That looks like ISO 6400 or 12800 to me.


----------



## porky

7D

in that part of town...If you could setup a tripod and take pictures for longer than 5 minutes without getting stabbed , ill gladely give you my camera

does it look that bad? gosh......1/60th second iso 3200 RAW....


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porky*
> 
> 7D
> 
> in that part of town...If you could setup a tripod and take pictures for longer than 5 minutes without getting stabbed , ill gladly give you my camera
> 
> does it look that bad? gosh......1/60th second iso 3200 RAW....


Geeze, i would even be around there if that was the case.









Hmm, I just looked over some shots @ 3200 to see what I got lol. Never mind, i get the same. Below was at 3200 1/25


Thunderbird by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## porky

wew dude!!!

iv been searching google for sample images @ 3200iso..thought maybe my camera was faulty!

thanks for telling me urs is the same lol

Ye I had to take a pic for some film company , they making a movie about this town and needed some pics of it....I was driving around snapping like a detective hoping noone would see me!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hillbrow

thats where i was at 2am...bad idea!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porky*
> 
> wew dude!!!
> 
> iv been searching google for sample images @ 3200iso..thought maybe my camera was faulty!
> 
> thanks for telling me urs is the same lol
> 
> Ye I had to take a pic for some film company , they making a movie about this town and needed some pics of it....I was driving around snapping like a detective hoping noone would see me!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hillbrow
> 
> thats where i was at 2am...bad idea!


Wow, that is a shifty area!

Also, one note on the ISO. The better the light, the less the issue with grain. I have a bunch of shots with high ISO,even 6400 and they look like say 1600 or 800 because they are in good light.

Like this:

ISO 3200

Last day of High School-1750.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr

ISO 6400 here:


IMG_3368.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## porky

For your car shot :

8/10

There is a lot of distortion...you were probably at a lower range of your FL , but I really like the way it came out

Wile we on the subject of hillbrow , heres a skyline pic I did...the haze ruined the photo in the end...but anyways here it is!


----------



## robchaos

8/10, not neccesarily ruined by the haze, but it is an awkward skyline it is pretty subdued up until that massive tower.
I googled it out of curiosity, and most of the pictures I see that have been taken of it are either during the daytime to take advantage of at least having some interesting looking clouds to fill in all that blank space, or from a higher vantage point.


DSC_0008 by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

10/10 Framing good, sharp, nice tone, I like it.









I felt like doing something different. What is better the B&W or mix?


IMG_8789-Edit.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


IMG_8789.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 10/10 Framing good, sharp, nice tone, I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt like doing something different. What is better the B&W or mix?
> 
> IMG_8789-Edit.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_8789.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


I like the photo, but at the same time I don't. I don't know why. 8/10 for creativity.

just a meh shot I took, messing around with ISO.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 10/10 Framing good, sharp, nice tone, I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt like doing something different. What is better the B&W or mix?
> 
> IMG_8789-Edit.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_8789.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the photo, but at the same time I don't. I don't know why. 8/10 for creativity.
> 
> just a meh shot I took, messing around with ISO.
Click to expand...

5/10
perfect in execution
mehh in concept


----------



## Sean Webster

LOL/TROLL


Angie by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richuwo11*
> 
> ^^ It seems like the protestor's signs need to be a tad sharper... I give it a 7/10.
> Here is one from a recent trip to the US. Can anyone guess where it is?


Knew that one as soon as it loaded..... DC Metro!

10/10 @ sean

here is mine...


----------



## swindle

Red is nice and bright. Good contrast. 7/10









LOVING Silver Efex Pro2 yo, cool program...


----------



## ntuason

I like this one. 8/10.


----------



## porky

7/10

where was that?? Tialand?


----------



## tats

7/10 - nicely done, but HDR faces have an odd quality to me.

Here's one from New Years


Before Sunrise on Hilton Head by R. Flynn, on Flickr


----------



## breadcrums

7/10

a lower angle may have worked better.playing a bit with gamma would have given u a wider colour spectrum.

truck terminus at a JNPT port,India.


----------



## porky

HDR!?

thats not HDR! I just played with the levels and used some dodge and burn


----------



## tats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porky*
> 
> HDR!?
> thats not HDR! I just played with the levels and used some dodge and burn


Really? Wow, sorry - looks a little CGI-like to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breadcrums*
> 
> 7/10
> 
> a lower angle may have worked better.playing a bit with gamma would have given u a wider colour spectrum.


Thanks (I guess







) The camera was actually about 4 inches off the ground there.....


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tats*
> 
> Really? Wow, sorry - looks a little CGI-like to me.
> Thanks (I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) The camera was actually about 4 inches off the ground there.....


Yea, I would disagree with his rating... I would say 9.5/10. I like it a lot, I personally would hang that photo on my wall.

Here's one from Arlington Cemetery.


----------



## breadcrums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tats*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *breadcrums*
> 
> 7/10
> 
> a lower angle may have worked better.playing a bit with gamma would have given u a wider colour spectrum.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks (I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) The camera was actually about 4 inches off the ground there.....
Click to expand...

by lower angle i something like this 

your photo had a beautiful neatness to it..a little bit of extra colour would have made it awesome 



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richuwo11*
> 
> Here's one from Arlington Cemetery.


8.5/10

the tree is too much to the right IMO.

having the tree wrt the rule of thirds would have made the tree less distracting.

right now it spoils the effect the symmetric arrangement of tombstones has.


----------



## tats

Breadcrumbs - Very nice color there and I see what you mean about lower the angle to get more water, not a huge fan of the tilt but still 8/10

One last one for me. Jersey City with a little more color


Another Jersey City skyline at sunset by R. Flynn, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

I like it, simple, clean, 9/10.


Rain Drops Keep Falling on... by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## Krimble

9.9/10 I love everything about it, I like the sharpness and the nature of the image, but it's a 9.9, because imo there's no perfect picture no matter what, but it's close.


----------



## mz-n10

4/10. other than being focus/exposed correctly there isnt really anything to be said about the shot.



cant decide if i want to post out the branches or keep them....


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> cant decide if i want to post out the branches or keep them....


slightly distracting, but overall a nice shot 9/10

My eye is pretty cool lol.

Iris by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## Durdle Class A

Very cool, I never noticed that an eye's innards looked like that. Although I've seen many "eye macro" shots, nothing as polished as this one 8.5/10
You shouldn't have chopped off the right side though.


Dusk by Daniel NOU, on Flickr


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*


Damn, that's nice! You've got a good eye - pun intended.









10/10!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durdle Class A*


I think the extreme top part where the sky gets a little too dark could have been cropped out; on the other hand, it does give the picture a nice contrasting effect, which is what you probably intended. 8/10.

Just got my Tamron 70-300 and decided to try my hand at some moon photography.


Moon by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

nice job with the moon 10/10 looks great

-

first tennis match of the season today. gotta work on my timing but i did ok for the first game.


----------



## porky

cool action shot , I like her left hand

7/10


----------



## ntuason

Wow this ones like a 9.9/10. It looks like a pro shoot.

I'm still kind of confused about this picture I took. What do you think?


----------



## tats

I like it, but am wondering if the lighter area on the left side of the island is lens flare? If that could be toned down a bit it would be 8.5, but it's just slightly distracting now so maybe 7.5. Liking it though

Here's one I'm not sure about either


View from Brooklyn Heights by R. Flynn, on Flickr


----------



## ntuason

I noticed that flare too but the sun was right behind me. I really think I messed up my Nikon 14-24mm when I dropped it in wet sand : (. Thanks for the input.


----------



## tats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*
> 
> I noticed that flare too but the sun was right behind me. I really think I messed up my Nikon 14-24mm when I dropped it in wet sand : (. Thanks for the input.


Don't get me wrong, I like it just the tiniest bit distracting.


----------



## porky

"Wow this ones like a 9.9/10. It looks like a pro shoot.

I'm still kind of confused about this picture I took. What do you think?"

Thanks dude , busy doing my portfolio now...heres one more!!!



Your not sure of? Dude thats a sick photo...crop the bottom out a bit..otherwise its really cool....8.5/10 also when doing skyline shots , try do them like 20 min after sunset so you can get some sky in the shot!


----------



## Faraz

9/10, very nice eyes in that photo. I like the lighting and background.


Elephant in Elephant by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## tats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porky*
> 
> Your not sure of? Dude thats a sick photo...crop the bottom out a bit..otherwise its really cool....8.5/10 also when doing skyline shots , try do them like 20 min after sunset so you can get some sky in the shot!


Thanks Here is how the original shot looked. That edit was in lightroom, but I think Ill redo in Photoshop and tone it down so the bottom isn't just perfect black.


----------



## xHassassin

7/10. I'd like to see just the cityscape, the beach and lights in the foreground is distracting and doesn't add anything.










XSi can't handle noise that well.


----------



## swindle

I like it. 8/10


----------



## Jesse^_^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle*
> 
> I like it. 8/10


7/10. I like the grayscale of it!


----------



## phillyd

this thread is now in the Most Entertaining Threads of OCN
check the list please







give suggestions.


----------



## swindle

Stealth shot. 6/10.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle*
> 
> Stealth shot. 6/10.


9 That's a ferocious kitty! Love the composition.


----------



## Faraz

That looks great. Love the light and the pose gives the picture a somber look. 8.5/10.

I seem to have gotten skipped. Took this shot to try out a ghetto lightbox I put together:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> 
> Elephant in Elephant by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## porky

very nice , but its a bit under exposed! 7/10


----------



## robchaos

8/10 only thing that bothers me is the hot spot on the forehead.

Another try and nighttime star photography. There is a lot of light pollution on the east coast, so you cannot see too many stars though.


DSC_0012 by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Thebreezybb

Excellent Night shot Robchaos!! 9/10


From afar!! by IB-photography { Away }, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

Color fringe! 9/10

I forgot to put the magazine in it in this pic.









AK by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## porky

6.5/10

its not a bad photo , but I just think to myself how awsome it would be if you took the picture wile he was shooting!


----------



## swindle

9/10. Nice pose and reflection in glass.


----------



## SugarySnack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle*
> 
> 9/10. Nice pose and reflection in glass.


I really love textures, so this one gets a 9/10. Really nice photo!


----------



## Furad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SugarySnack*
> 
> I really love textures, so this one gets a 9/10. Really nice photo!


5/10 - Looks like a picture of a stick.


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furad*
> 
> 5/10 - Looks like a picture of a stick.


8/10 Love the Chevy, Is that the Camaro?

Not sure if permitted, I took quite a few photographs yesterday but here's a couple of them.


----------



## _Nikhil

9/10 for the car, its a nice photo.

EDIT
@Buzzin92 You posted just before I posted mine, missed rating yours so here you go now .

Pic 1 : 9/10
Pic 2 : 8/10
Pic 3 : 8/10

what equipment did you use for these pictures?


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> 9/10 for the car, its a nice photo.
> 
> EDIT
> @Buzzin92 You posted just before I posted mine, missed rating yours so here you go now .
> 
> Pic 1 : 9/10
> Pic 2 : 8/10
> Pic 3 : 8/10
> 
> what equipment did you use for these pictures?


9/10 Love the soft focus and Depth of Field on that.

The equipment I use:

Panasonic Lumix G2 body

for the first two images I used the bog standard 14-42mm f/3.5-5.6 lens, and the last shot is with a Auto Chinon 135mm f/2.8

Here's another shot taken at:
135mm focal length at F/2.8
1/1000 exposure
ISO - 160


----------



## ZootCadillac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furad*
> 
> 5/10 - Looks like a picture of a stick.


0/10

Looks like a picture of a vehicle in the street. The subject rarely makes the image but rather the composition. I'm a professional motorsports photographer and the image of a 'stick' is far more pleasing than a stock image of a car you might like for reasons other than its value to the lens.









edit:// My apologies. I just saw the 'stick' comment and went off on one. I forgot the idea of the thread.

The image above. The gnome. He's a bit flat. There is little depth of field which means that at f2.8 you must have been some distance away. Which then begs the question why be so open and soft it at distance? You could sharpen it up at f8 and have the same image, if stabilised.

It's a pleasing image but nothing pops. Some bokeh would have been perfect to bring the subject out. As it is there is no subject.


----------



## breadcrums

too many photos!we have to upload one at a time folks!
9/10 for the photo of the lizard on the leaf.cropping off a few cm on all four sides may make it better


----------



## Furad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> 8/10 Love the Chevy, Is that the Camaro?


Yup, 2011 Camaro SS RS.


----------



## Furad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZootCadillac*
> 
> 0/10
> Looks like a picture of a vehicle in the street. The subject rarely makes the image but rather the composition. I'm a professional motorsports photographer and the image of a 'stick' is far more pleasing than a stock image of a car you might like for reasons other than its value to the lens.


Someones bitter.







Thanks but I'll take the two previous ratings over yours.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breadcrums*
> 
> too many photos!we have to upload one at a time folks!
> 9/10 for the photo of the lizard on the leaf.cropping off a few cm on all four sides may make it better


7/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furad*
> 
> Someones bitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks but I'll take the two previous ratings over yours.


lol

Hand held moon shot, this 70-200 is soo good.









Moon by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## MistaBernie

How cropped is that? My 70-200 doesn't quite get me that close (but it doesn't really need to). 8/10

Hung out with some Boston guys from POTN this past Saturday, was able to do long exposures (I've always wanted to but never really took the initiative to. That night, it was ALL long exposures pretty much!)


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> How cropped is that? My 70-200 doesn't quite get me that close (but it doesn't really need to). 8/10


DO NOT RATE THIS, RATE THE PICTURE ABOVE MY POST LOL

Here is the before and after next to eachother


IMG_9075.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


IMG_9075.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## Faraz

Wow, that's handheld? That looks pretty good.

9/10 for MistaBernie. Looks great! I've yet to do any long exposures; hopefully I'll get the opportunity to soon.

Here's another one I did of the moon a couple of days ago. It's supposed to be a full moon tomorrow. I'll try to take some then if the sky remains clear.


Almost Full by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## porky

If I see another moon shot im gonna kill someone!!!! Show me Jupiter instead plzz

8/10 for the above shot nice focus!


----------



## viper522

7/10 I like some of your other photos much more. I'm not sure what to focus on, the glasses? the vest? the bare skin? and she is quite orange - New Jersey?


----------



## porky

hmm , orange? i was aiming for gold!

7/10 ---the colours are just a bit bland!

Which you guys prefer? :


----------



## viper522

porky - the first one for me. a full rez version would be a cool pic.


----------



## dual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porky*
> 
> If I see another moon shot im gonna kill someone!!!! Show me Jupiter instead plzz
> 8/10 for the above shot nice focus!


Jupiter


----------



## ZootCadillac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furad*
> 
> Someones bitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks but I'll take the two previous ratings over yours.


The two previous ratings are from people who obviously are enamoured by the subject.

I'm a pro photog. I'd take advice where I can get it from the people who know.


----------



## Furad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZootCadillac*
> 
> The two previous ratings are from people who obviously are enamoured by the subject.
> I'm a pro photog. I'd take advice where I can get it from the people who know.


Each photo is supposed to get 1 rating so drop it man.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZootCadillac*
> 
> The two previous ratings are from people who obviously are enamoured by the subject.
> I'm a pro photog. I'd take advice where I can get it from the people who know.


Unnecessary. Whether or not they're "enamored" by the subject is pointless. The photo didn't deserve a 0/10 rating because you _weren't_ enamored with the subject. Technically it was a fine image - there could absolutely have been improvements, but not everyone who posts in this thread is a "professional". Most are computer enthusiasts that shoot as a hobby; while there may be a handful of people who are truly 'professional' photographers, they are not the norm.

I do find it pretty interesting that you put down their ratings because of their being enamored with the subject, but you put it down because 'you're a professional motorsports photographer and the image of a 'stick' is far more pleasing than a stock image of a car' - i.e. your opinion has value because of your profession, while theirs does not.

I'm a guy on the internet, so that means everything I say is true and that I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Kariz-Matik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Unnecessary. Whether or not they're "enamored" by the subject is pointless. The photo didn't deserve a 0/10 rating because you _weren't_ enamored with the subject. Technically it was a fine image - there could absolutely have been improvements, but not everyone who posts in this thread is a "professional". Most are computer enthusiasts that shoot as a hobby; while there may be a handful of people who are truly 'professional' photographers, they are not the norm.
> I do find it pretty interesting that you put down their ratings because of their being enamored with the subject, but you put it down because 'you're a professional motorsports photographer and the image of a 'stick' is far more pleasing than a stock image of a car' - i.e. your opinion has value because of your profession, while theirs does not.
> I'm a guy on the internet, so that means everything I say is true and that I know what I'm talking about.


Ha ha ha!

/End Discussion.


----------



## Kariz-Matik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZootCadillac*
> 
> The two previous ratings are from people who obviously are enamoured by the subject.
> *I'm a pro photog.* I'd take advice where I can get it from the people who know.


Somehow I truly doubt this statement.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZootCadillac*
> 
> The two previous ratings are from people who obviously are enamoured by the subject.
> 
> I'm a pro photog. I'd take advice where I can get it from the people who know.


But are your pitures better?


----------



## tats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kariz-Matik*


I like it, 8/10 - part of me thinks the glare/flare is a bit much but then part of me really likes it. I guess it's a winner since it's making me keep looking.

Here is one that I wish I could have framed better but I just couldn't make it work.


Windy Day in Battery Park by R. Flynn, on Flickr


----------



## ZootCadillac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Unnecessary. Whether or not they're "enamored" by the subject is pointless. The photo didn't deserve a 0/10 rating because you _weren't_ enamored with the subject. Technically it was a fine image - there could absolutely have been improvements, but not everyone who posts in this thread is a "professional". Most are computer enthusiasts that shoot as a hobby; while there may be a handful of people who are truly 'professional' photographers, they are not the norm.
> I do find it pretty interesting that you put down their ratings because of their being enamored with the subject, but you put it down because 'you're a professional motorsports photographer and the image of a 'stick' is far more pleasing than a stock image of a car' - i.e. your opinion has value because of your profession, while theirs does not.
> I'm a guy on the internet, so that means everything I say is true and that I know what I'm talking about.


I think you have misunderstood what is going on here.

The guy came along and dismissed someone else's work as 'a picture of a stick' That's just rude and speaks more of the ability of the viewer to understand the image than it does as a valuable critique.

I don't suggest that for one second my opinion is more valid than anyone else's but I wanted him to understand what it's like to be told an image is worthless. I wanted him to understand that this was coming from someone who makes a living out of photography rather than 'some guy on the internet' I was making a point.

I take no issue with the subject of a car.. hell i make a living out of photographing high- end racing. The point I was making is that it's just pointless and rude to be rating a photograph on the subject. The 'stick' image was quite good. Showed depth of field, it might not have been intentional due to the closeness of the lens and the f-stop being chosen by the camera but it produced an image where something was going on.
The image of a car was simply that. An image of a car. it's flat, it shows no camera control was considered that might distinguish the subject from the background. It shows a lack of understanding of bokeh or a simple unwillingness to produce it.

My whole point was that it's easy to be dismissive of an image as he was. It's rude and probably hurtful to the photographer. I showed how easy it was. Sure, I was a jerk about it. I intended to be just that. I was reversing the roles.

It would be nice of people to judge an image on merit rather than if they like what the image represents. I do a lot of wildlife photography also. i'd hate to be told my images of snakes have no merit by a person who has a phobia of snakes.

I will now apologise for being rude because as I said. It's hurtful.

The image above. Windy day in battery park. I like that very much. Unusual. I doubt that I'd have even considered that image in the way it was taken. Shows a good eye. I'd rather not rate out of 10 if that's allowed. i don't think that serves a valuable purpose when critiquing images.

Now. I'm not sure if I'm supposed to include an image or not and no doubt I'll receive some criticism based upon my previous posts rather than the image. Such is life









I already know what's wrong with this but in my defence it was long ( 400mm hand held, ) and quite open.


----------



## ZootCadillac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> But are your pitures better?


unless a picture is technically 'at fault' then there is no such thing as better. There is only 'different' It's all subjective.

But I do get paid for my pictures which are published so that implies that they are 'good enough'.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZootCadillac*
> 
> I think you have misunderstood what is going on here.
> The guy came along and dismissed someone else's work as 'a picture of a stick' That's just rude and speaks more of the ability of the viewer to understand the image than it does as a valuable critique.
> I don't suggest that for one second my opinion is more valid than anyone else's but I wanted him to understand what it's like to be told an image is worthless. I wanted him to understand that this was coming from someone who makes a living out of photography rather than 'some guy on the internet' I was making a point.
> I take no issue with the subject of a car.. hell i make a living out of photographing high- end racing. The point I was making is that it's just pointless and rude to be rating a photograph on the subject. The 'stick' image was quite good. Showed depth of field, it might not have been intentional due to the closeness of the lens and the f-stop being chosen by the camera but it produced an image where something was going on.
> The image of a car was simply that. An image of a car. it's flat, it shows no camera control was considered that might distinguish the subject from the background. It shows a lack of understanding of bokeh or a simple unwillingness to produce it.
> My whole point was that it's easy to be dismissive of an image as he was. It's rude and probably hurtful to the photographer. I showed how easy it was. Sure, I was a jerk about it. I intended to be just that. I was reversing the roles.
> It would be nice of people to judge an image on merit rather than if they like what the image represents. I do a lot of wildlife photography also. i'd hate to be told my images of snakes have no merit by a person who has a phobia of snakes.
> I will now apologise for being rude because as I said. It's hurtful.
> The image above. Windy day in battery park. I like that very much. Unusual. I doubt that I'd have even considered that image in the way it was taken. Shows a good eye. I'd rather not rate out of 10 if that's allowed. i don't think that serves a valuable purpose when critiquing images.
> Now. I'm not sure if I'm supposed to include an image or not and no doubt I'll receive some criticism based upon my previous posts rather than the image. Such is life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already know what's wrong with this but in my defence it was long ( 400mm hand held, ) and quite open.


Works for me. My apologies if I came off harsh in my response to your response of -- well, whatever. Nobody is _trying_ to be a wang here, that's all that matters.

I'll echo what you said - even if a photo is 'boring' or 'plain' in concept, all aspects of the image (image quality, aesthetics, etc) should be considered when rating an image.

8/10 on the eagle; while the dark background provides great contrast for the eagle's head, I kind of feel like it takes a bit away from the image.


----------



## ZootCadillac

No apology necessary Bernie. Well apart from mine. my original post was made after two bottles of Prosecco had been demolished. I should be more...considered.

Thanks for rating my picture. I'll not do the same for you ( unless asked ) as I'm not quite sure what the etiquette here is and I've already pissed people off. I'll leave it for others to do so that they might post a picture of their own. I'd hate to come new to the thread and hog it.

Your comments on my Eagle picture are valid but unfortunately I have to say 'I took what i could get' I'm in the UK. We don't have majestic bald eagles soaring in baby blue skies with beautiful Arizona landscapes to frame them with









The background is probably a netted fence and that's why I've done my best to exclude any detail


----------



## ZootCadillac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kariz-Matik*
> 
> Somehow I truly doubt this statement.


Quite a reasonable assumption. However i'll be in the MotoGP paddock as usual this year.


----------



## MistaBernie

Haha, no worries Zoot.

Etiquette is pretty simple - if you want to rate a photo, you should have one to post.. thus, if you dont want to post another at the moment. Otherwise, feel free.


----------



## Buzzin92

Someone requested a Jupiter shot?

This one's through one of my 300mm lenses.


----------



## Faraz

8/10 for MistaBernie. Beautiful capture of the skyline.









*Edit*: Not sure how to rate the previous one to be honest. The fact that 300mm can capture Jupiter is pretty impressive.


Eggy by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## Furad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZootCadillac*
> 
> I think you have misunderstood what is going on here.
> *The guy came along and dismissed someone else's work as 'a picture of a stick' That's just rude and speaks more of the ability of the viewer to understand the image than it does as a valuable critique.*
> I don't suggest that for one second my opinion is more valid than anyone else's but I wanted him to understand what it's like to be told an image is worthless. I wanted him to understand that this was coming from someone who makes a living out of photography rather than 'some guy on the internet' I was making a point.
> I take no issue with the subject of a car.. hell i make a living out of photographing high- end racing. The point I was making is that it's just pointless and rude to be rating a photograph on the subject. The 'stick' image was quite good. Showed depth of field, it might not have been intentional due to the closeness of the lens and the f-stop being chosen by the camera but it produced an image where something was going on.
> The image of a car was simply that. An image of a car. it's flat, it shows no camera control was considered that might distinguish the subject from the background. It shows a lack of understanding of bokeh or a simple unwillingness to produce it.
> *My whole point was that it's easy to be dismissive of an image as he was. It's rude and probably hurtful to the photographer. I showed how easy it was. Sure, I was a jerk about it. I intended to be just that. I was reversing the roles.*
> It would be nice of people to judge an image on merit rather than if they like what the image represents. I do a lot of wildlife photography also. i'd hate to be told my images of snakes have no merit by a person who has a phobia of snakes.
> I will now apologise for being rude because as I said. It's hurtful.
> The image above. Windy day in battery park. I like that very much. Unusual. I doubt that I'd have even considered that image in the way it was taken. Shows a good eye. I'd rather not rate out of 10 if that's allowed. i don't think that serves a valuable purpose when critiquing images.
> Now. I'm not sure if I'm supposed to include an image or not and no doubt I'll receive some criticism based upon my previous posts rather than the image. Such is life


Ok, for starters, you didn't hurt my feelings. This is the internet after all. If anything, the way I affected you was amusing.

Secondly, I just didn't find the picture of the log very interesting, seems like the focal point is off and the composition is boring. I wasn't trying to be a dick, just honest.


----------



## tats

The Egg picture - very sharp, nice use of the seamless background, good lighting. 8.5/10 IMO but execution-wise probably closer to a 9.5

Here is yet another view of Jersey City (yes I need to learn to walk farther to from my apartment)

I actually just printed this out on some metallic paper from WHCC and it looks pretty good (if I do say so myself)


Jersey City Skyline at Sunset by R. Flynn, on Flickr


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tats*
> 
> The Egg picture - very sharp, nice use of the seamless background, good lighting. 8.5/10 IMO but execution-wise probably closer to a 9.5
> Here is yet another view of Jersey City (yes I need to learn to walk farther to from my apartment)
> I actually just printed this out on some metallic paper from WHCC and it looks pretty good (if I do say so myself)
> 
> Jersey City Skyline at Sunset by R. Flynn, on Flickr


6/10 Nice, the exposure seems a little dark and the framing is not so great. Generally horizon should be along the top or bottom third, almost never in the middle. Composition could be a little tighter as well. Good effort though.


----------



## -javier-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> 6/10 Nice, the exposure seems a little dark and the framing is not so great. Generally horizon should be along the top or bottom third, almost never in the middle. Composition could be a little tighter as well. Good effort though.


7/10 not bad but it can be better.

here is mine


----------



## robchaos

7/10 would have slightly repositioned her so that her left eye was clear of the circle, and my attention is drawn to the bottom of the shirt hanging weirdly.


DSC_0052 by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## xlastshotx

8.5/10 I like it, it kind of has a surreal feeling to it



One of the first shots out of my new camera


----------



## ilec

8.5/10 Nice composition, my eye does catch the bright white in the background though.

Here is my effort.


----------



## swindle

I don't know... Its out of focus and lacks composition? Maybe its just me? 3/10.

My daughter being a fool


----------



## Sean Webster

Nah, that is your girl being a boss.







10/10


Canon Mountain by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## Thebreezybb

As a photo there's nothing in it! 6/10! What is in it i give you a 10/10!! that is some quality lenses you have there










The-golden-hour by IB-photography, on Flickr


----------



## -javier-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> As a photo there's nothing in it! 6/10! What is in it i give you a 10/10!! that is some quality lenses you have there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The-golden-hour by IB-photography, on Flickr


10/10 very nice.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-javier-*
> 
> 10/10 very nice.


Nice isolation of the subject, but he looks a little flat because of the lighting. Also think the vignette effect is a little too obvious, I would scale it back a bit. I really like the moment captured though, it's good. 6/10


----------



## porky

I really like this one , great pose and colours.....9/10


----------



## Faraz

9/10. Looks great, porky. Great lighting and setup.

A little test with my new 60mm macro.










Taraxacum by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## tats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> 9/10. Looks great, porky. Great lighting and setup.
> A little test with my new 60mm macro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taraxacum by Largamente, on Flickr


Congrats on the new lens! 9.5/10 for me, love the detail, especially on the large size on Flickr.

I also just got a new lens, here is one of the first shots with my new Zeiss 21


Brooklyn Bridge 2 by R. Flynn, on Flickr


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tats*
> 
> Congrats on the new lens! 9.5/10 for me, love the detail, especially on the large size on Flickr.
> 
> I also just got a new lens, here is one of the first shots with my new Zeiss 21
> 
> Brooklyn Bridge 2 by R. Flynn, on Flickr


That's an amazing shot! It seems lazy to just give a 10/10, so I'm going to say just a tad bit more of the sky and a bit less of the water would have made it really perfect. 9.9/10









Thanks, I'm loving this thing! Can't wait to get out there and start shooting more. Here it is in all its glory:


Portrait of a Lens by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tats*
> 
> Congrats on the new lens! 9.5/10 for me, love the detail, especially on the large size on Flickr.
> I also just got a new lens, here is one of the first shots with my new Zeiss 21
> 
> Brooklyn Bridge 2 by R. Flynn, on Flickr


I know it was already rated, but that's a damn nice skyline. If I took it, I'd frame it and put it in my house


----------



## ilec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> That's an amazing shot! It seems lazy to just give a 10/10, so I'm going to say just a tad bit more of the sky and a bit less of the water would have made it really perfect. 9.9/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'm loving this thing! Can't wait to get out there and start shooting more. Here it is in all its glory:
> 
> Portrait of a Lens by Largamente, on Flickr


Nice and simple, clean 9/10 I like it.



If you haven't noticed these are not my favourite shots - they're the one's I'm not sure on but something beings me back to them,


----------



## ZootCadillac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kariz-Matik*
> 
> Sorry to tell you, but being allowed into the pit doesn't make you a 'Pro'.
> #justsayin


No of course. That would be being paid for your work.

I'd be allowed into the pit lane and the garages anyway regardless of camera but that's another subject entirely.
media passes and commissions are what makes a photographer a pro. It does not make them a good photographer mind you, again that's another subject entirely.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilec*
> 
> Nice and simple, clean 9/10 I like it.
> 
> If you haven't noticed these are not my favourite shots - they're the one's I'm not sure on but something beings me back to them,


I didn't know where to focus on this shot!! if it was the boat on the back that was the subject it would have been a solid 8 but as it is right now 5/10











Sunrise dust trails!! by IB-photography, on Flickr

Oh, and on the subject of being a Pro photographer or not, The difference is really simple Pro photographers get Paid money, and that is probably what they do







you can call yourself a PRO the moment you start getting paid.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> Oh, and on the subject of being a Pro photographer or not, The difference is really simple Pro photographers get Paid money, and that is probably what they do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can call yourself a PRO the moment you start getting paid.


Then I guess I'm a pro. I get paid for pics often.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Then I guess I'm a pro. I get paid for pics often.


Same here







But it is not my profession


----------



## ZootCadillac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> I didn't know where to focus on this shot!! if it was the boat on the back that was the subject it would have been a solid 8 but as it is right now 5/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunrise dust trails!! by IB-photography, on Flickr
> Oh, and on the subject of being a Pro photographer or not, The difference is really simple Pro photographers get Paid money, and that is probably what they do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can call yourself a PRO the moment you start getting paid.


Another shot I find fascinating. It makes me jealous that i'm rarely in such places. Even as I travel the world to race meets there is little time to take in anything else. That would be nice to focus on for me in future.

Regarding this. Has a great ethereal quality to it, obviously from the dust. I think the composition is wrong, needed more sky or more desert for me but that's not to suggest the rule of thirds is absolute. I'd just have preferred to get that horizon out of the centre. Might just be a cropping thing. No worries, everyone will see it differently. I also think that there is more on the left of the shot than needed. Could have been cropped more.
I think that the sunlight on the right is too harsh and detracts from the image. Perhaps a graduated ND filter would have helped. Even a normal ND2-3 filter could have taken that out and the rest being pulled back in photoshop ( assuming it's shot in raw )

I'm, going to give it 7/10 but what you to understand that that's an honest, considered critique and regardless of that score i think it's a beautiful photo that with a little cropping I'd hang on my wall. I'd like to wake up seeing that rather than my damp and dismal northern England surroundings most days









I'm trying to find pictures of mine which are not dull bikes going round in circles. Valentino Rossi might be popular but it does not make for an interesting picture all the time









try this


----------



## ZootCadillac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Then I guess I'm a pro. I get paid for pics often.


I think if you get paid regularly for your work then you are a professional. It does not necessarily follow that it must be your main source of income or main profession. Or even that you have attended any college or university courses. ( I have, many over the last 34 years but that means absolutely nothing )

I only work in the race season and do very little in the off season apart from cover motor shows for magazines or a certain manufacturer. I consider it a hobby which pays for the gear I need each year to keep doing it ( and expenses for travel and hotels ). I'm paid and published. I think that makes one a professional. I'm not exited by that however. I meet many photographers in media rooms with much tastier commissions and better gear than mine but the majority are very kind and helpful and would not dream of insulting another's work or station.

Edit *DO NOT RATE* This is what I do in the winter months. Who cares if they get paid for it or not?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> Oh, and on the subject of being a Pro photographer or not, The difference is really simple Pro photographers get Paid money, and that is probably what they do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can call yourself a PRO the moment you start getting paid.


I respectfully disagree. You're not a professional photographer until photography is your only source of income.

However I know that a lot of people disagree with me, including insurance companies.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZootCadillac*
> 
> Another shot I find fascinating. It makes me jealous that i'm rarely in such places. Even as I travel the world to race meets there is little time to take in anything else. That would be nice to focus on for me in future.
> Regarding this. Has a great ethereal quality to it, obviously from the dust. I think the composition is wrong, needed more sky or more desert for me but that's not to suggest the rule of thirds is absolute. I'd just have preferred to get that horizon out of the centre. Might just be a cropping thing. No worries, everyone will see it differently. I also think that there is more on the left of the shot than needed. Could have been cropped more.
> I think that the sunlight on the right is too harsh and detracts from the image. Perhaps a graduated ND filter would have helped. Even a normal ND2-3 filter could have taken that out and the rest being pulled back in photoshop ( assuming it's shot in raw )
> I'm, going to give it 7/10 but what you to understand that that's an honest, considered critique and regardless of that score i think it's a beautiful photo that with a little cropping I'd hang on my wall. I'd like to wake up seeing that rather than my damp and dismal northern England surroundings most days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to find pictures of mine which are not dull bikes going round in circles. Valentino Rossi might be popular but it does not make for an interesting picture all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try this


Thank you for your honest opinion







What i wanted in the photo was to show the safari riders and how many there was, Cropping is still a matter of taste though. I didn't prepare for this shot, I climber a mountain with one hand and the camera in the other hand no tripod. I was in a hurry to take the shot cause in less than 10 secs the riders were gone and I wouldn't be taking the shot







I didn't even have time to check the Aperture and it was shot at f/2.8







and it was only one shot. I'm happy the way it came out in the end anyway








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I respectfully disagree. You're not a professional photographer until photography is your only source of income.
> However I know that a lot of people disagree with me, including insurance companies.


Actually that's what i meant but, i didn't explain that thoroughly


----------



## ZootCadillac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> Thank you for your honest opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What i wanted in the photo was to show the safari riders and how many there was, Cropping is still a matter of taste though. I didn't prepare for this shot, I climber a mountain with one hand and the camera in the other hand no tripod. I was in a hurry to take the shot cause in less than 10 secs the riders were gone and I wouldn't be taking the shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even have time to check the Aperture and it was shot at f/2.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it was only one shot. I'm happy the way it came out in the end anyway


That's cool. Shoot wide and shoot big. You can always crop later. You can't add back what the lens didn't see








Considering it's an opportunistic shot I respect it even more. ( the score would not change, I based that on what's wrong rather than what's right )

Don't think everyone plans their shots and gets what they want out of the camera. There's an awful lot of photoshop and lightroom between a memory card and a magazine


----------



## ClickJacker

no photo to rate.


----------



## Kariz-Matik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZootCadillac*


Totally off topic, but ... Maaaan, that girl on the bike has like, the flattest ass I have ever seen.

Seriously.

It'd be like getting into bed with a 12 year old boy.


----------



## breadcrums

8/10 for clickjacker

street performer at kalaghoda festival 2012,mumbai,India.


----------



## biatchi

That guy has epic skills


----------



## Jesse^_^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kariz-Matik*
> 
> Totally off topic, but ... Maaaan, that girl on the bike has like, the flattest ass I have ever seen.
> Seriously.
> It'd be like getting into bed with a 12 year old boy.


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Krimble

9/10 You got pretty close and shot a a good time,

Mine is lame, but I think it's "cool"


----------



## swindle

Ah, 5/10? I don't really know what you are trying to achieve, but if you like it that's all that matters!









Baking with my girl today.


----------



## porky

cute pic , nice B&W conversion 8/10


----------



## breadcrums

8/10.

mainly cause its some realy neat work.

the image size wasnt bigenough for actually have a clear look at the lighting/makeup but looks neat.

this was in my mums garden.did some masking in photoshop cs5


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breadcrums*
> 
> 8/10.
> mainly cause its some realy neat work.
> the image size wasnt bigenough for actually have a clear look at the lighting/makeup but looks neat.
> 
> this was in my mums garden.did some masking in photoshop cs5


9/10 me like, you should add some words to the black space then it'd be a 10/10 imHo


----------



## tats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> 9/10 me like, you should add some words to the black space then it'd be a 10/10 imHo


Vey nice panning and the selective color works really well. I'm not a huge fab of giving the out of 10 ratings but 8.5 I guess, I really like this

Here is 25 sec shot looking up park ave at grand central


----------



## swindle

Awesome man. What f/stop? Maybe a larger one next time to soften the light trails up?

9/10. Awesome composition.


----------



## Thebreezybb

^^ Great shot, looks great in B&W. 9/10!


L'Arc dans traffic! by IB-photography, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10, I like it, but the blues on the car and buss is a little much, tone those down and remove the slight halo around the monument and it will be perfect.


----------



## _Nikhil

@Sean: Great Photo 9/10. I can't really say what you could have done differently.


----------



## xlastshotx

Pretty neat, kinda makes you feel/hear the music 8/10


----------



## Conspiracy

9/10 looks great. like the very dark tones to it.


----------



## thehybridkiwi

9/10. Beautifully captured with a good pose. A different surrounding environment could better set the mood for this picture.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 9/10, I like it, but the blues on the car and buss is a little much, tone those down and remove the slight halo around the monument and it will be perfect.


simply stunning... i know nothing about photography so i wont rate it, but if you by chance have it in 1080p i have my new background


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 9/10, I like it, but the blues on the car and buss is a little much, tone those down and remove the slight halo around the monument and it will be perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simply stunning... i know nothing about photography so i wont rate it, but if you by chance have it in 1080p i have my new background
Click to expand...

Here you go:

Beast Moon.jpg 833k .jpg file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thehybridkiwi*
> 
> 9/10. Beautifully captured with a good pose. A different surrounding environment could better set the mood for this picture.


I like it 9/10


Sky and Rail Road by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## eskamobob1

TYVM


----------



## gotasavage2

7/10

First time out shooting with my first SLR (60D)

Straight from Camera besides crop


----------



## ChrisChimera

8/10, He kinda looks a bit frozen, hmm I don't know it just lacks motion to me, if you get what I mean.

Either than that I love the pic!

Here's me and my Girl on Holiday, Russel in New Zealand, absolutely amazing place.
Wind blowing up her skirt


----------



## scottath

7/10.
B+W is nice. Horizon is a mega distraction to me - but i do mostly landscapes......

One from yesterdays shoot/get together with friends....and a Ferrari










This is a raw image too - only been cropped, and a touch of saturation


----------



## motorsportcfd

Awesome shot! 9.5/10. Only knocked because the watermark creeps up the front lip of the Ferrari.


Silohuette by ApertureV, on Flickr

Got bored and thought I'd try some funky silhouette stuff.


----------



## -javier-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motorsportcfd*
> 
> Awesome shot! 9.5/10. Only knocked because the watermark creeps up the front lip of the Ferrari.
> 
> Silohuette by ApertureV, on Flickr
> Got bored and thought I'd try some funky silhouette stuff.


i like the effect there 8/10


----------



## breadcrums

8/10

the girl seems very soft as compared to the VW van.

looks like the van is in focus and not the kid.its just my opinion.

a below par charlie chaplin impersonator at the Kala ghoda art festival 2012,mumbai,India.


----------



## xlastshotx

hmm, im not really sure what to think of that picture. Its not bad, but something doesn't look right about it. Its not bad tho 6/10


----------



## Furad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*
> 
> hmm, im not really sure what to think of that picture. Its not bad, but something doesn't look right about it. Its not bad tho 6/10


I give it an 8/10 only because it's tilted. Other than that it's beautiful.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furad*
> 
> I give it an 8/10 only because it's tilted. Other than that it's beautiful.


5/10. Underexposed on the tires made it lose lots of details & overexposed from the the top!! No offense but this is a bad Post Processing!


This is! by IB-photography [ AWAY ], on Flickr


----------



## lockandloadd

8/10, seems like its glowing?


----------



## motorsportcfd

9/10, love the aurora!


_J2O2914 by ApertureV, on Flickr


----------



## richuwo11

Wish I could see more of the car - 7.5/10


----------



## _Nikhil

@richuwo11 I think you've done very well with that photo. May be a bit dull ? I don't know. May be it could be a little better for visual appeal. 7.5/10


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Love that Nikhil. Would you mind me using that as my desktop? Clarity and sharpness in the full size was surprising, and would look great as a wallpaper IMO. Hopefully not disrupting the flow of the thread too much since I don't have anything ready to post at the moment.


----------



## juneau78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> @richuwo11 I think you've done very well with that photo. May be a bit dull ? I don't know. May be it could be a little better for visual appeal. 7.5/10


6/10 imo
if only u could recompose it with more perspective and added some kinda oldschool tone


just my work in 2010


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Love that Nikhil. Would you mind me using that as my desktop? Clarity and sharpness in the full size was surprising, and would look great as a wallpaper IMO. Hopefully not disrupting the flow of the thread too much since I don't have anything ready to post at the moment.


Sure, go ahead with it.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

@ juneau78, i like your image, but it feels it has to much photoshop involved. Would love to see it in a more "almost straight out of the camera" on just one of the girls. But i'm not a big fan of studio photography that said, so i'll give you a 7/10 because you've got some really good skills and i like the light of it.

Finally I got my dust collector aka camera, off the shelf it been on to long and used it, cold night and a love for light and long exposures gave me this:


Lights of the night by NickoLarsson, on Flickr


----------



## swindle

Thats cool man. I like it. 8/10.

Not a good picture at all, but showing off my new toy!


----------



## breadcrums

6/10.

wall outside the Tiger Gate,Indian Naval docks,Mumbai.


----------



## xlastshotx

7/10


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*
> 
> 7/10


Great shot and composition, but it is a bit dark and there's abig vignetting that took away from the shot. 7.5/10


Where are you? by IB-photography [ Tired! ], on Flickr


----------



## lockandloadd

8/10, lots going on.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

@ lockandloadd Not much snow in Stockholm i see.


----------



## Durdle Class A

To Lockandloadd

Nice nightscape, but -wonky horizon -not so good image quality (maybe JPEG compression?)
7/10


----------



## Conspiracy

nice! 9/10

played around today with my nifty 50 at f11 for the challenge


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skaterat*
> 
> I really like all the shades of green.


http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/ngm/photo-contest/2011/entries/gallery/nature-winners/#/1

Not yours


----------



## VortexBlast

To Conspiracy
Interesting subject but I can't seem to relate what you want to say or what you want to achieve. So it gets a 6.5/10.

Beyerdynamic DT-880 Pro (250 Ohm) by Gothika Genta, on Flickr


----------



## porky

7/10

cmon man , remove the top thing holding it up!!! dont be lazy now


----------



## robchaos

10/10, nothing wrong with it! Lighting looks good, which seems like it might be tricky because of that reflective silver couch. The horse head is kind of random though









Found this on a midnight hike near the Patapsco River

Altar Ruins by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## xlastshotx

ooo very cool, I really like it 9.5/10


----------



## swindle

6/10. I like the lighting. Just not much to it.


----------



## breadcrums

8.5/10.

lights make the photo too flat.


----------



## VortexBlast

6/10 Picture is quite noisy and not sharp enough. I guess you didn't have the right equipment at that time.

Beyerdynamic DT-880 (Pro 250 Ohm) n°2 by Gothika Genta, on Flickr


----------



## Furious Porkchop

8.5/10
To get a 10/10 or just a higher score it'd be better IMO if that scratch wasn't there (isn't much you can do about that afaik) and a little more uniform on the background. (Bottom/middle left corner there is a little spot where the background drops). Also get rid of the watermark.


----------



## VortexBlast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Porkchop*
> 
> Also get rid of the watermark.


Uh what watermark? Didn't watermark my image. Maybe what you saw is the model of my headphone (DT-880 Pro) on the shield of the headphone. It's not a watermark.


----------



## VortexBlast

Whoops double post.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VortexBlast*
> 
> Uh what watermark? Didn't watermark my image. Maybe what you saw is the model of my headphone (DT-880 Pro) on the shield of the headphone. It's not a watermark.


Oh okay. I saw the really faint light blue writing and figured it was a watermark of some sort.


----------



## scottath

6.5/10 - not much interest - and much to distract your attention away from things. eg over exposed sign, dirty car.
i notice too many things in general though - so that could just be me.....

Panorama i did on Friday night. Nothing can be done to the sky - its as it was on the day (strangely)


----------



## Faraz

Yeah, but shouldn't he get some points for getting Zach Galifanakis in the shot?


----------



## Durdle Class A

@ scottath

8/10 Nice panorama, but you shouldn't have left the sun in the edge of the frame, maybe a little more to the center, or entirely cut off would be better


Yes.. flowers


----------



## _Nikhil

@Durdle Class A: 8.5/10, I am usually not a fan of flower photos but these are nice.

This is the last of my guitar shots for now.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

@_Nikhil: 9/10 I like the the field of view, etc. But I think if you could have either blurred all of the guitar strings or if you could have gotten them all the way in focus it'd be a lot better.


----------



## robchaos

7/10 too warm. Can't read the EXIF data, but looks like it was shot at a larger aperture. Might have benefited from a little more DOF to add to sharpness.


Catwalk by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## SugarySnack

9.5/10. I like the symmetry and that it vanishes into the black. Really cool photo.


----------



## Furad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SugarySnack*
> 
> 9.5/10. I like the symmetry and that it vanishes into the black. Really cool photo.


7/10 - I think I would have cropped it a tiny bit more and it looks underexposed.


----------



## Conspiracy

very cool shot and i really like the motion blur from the snow. its well framed. 9/10 i think if you took another shot with your 18-55 at 18 up close at a low angle it would really be cool and also really low and further back too. nice shot.

this is one of a few from my museum trip the other day. my teacher is the one in the kinda center of the shot. was a visit as a class to look for contenporary art to write our paper on.


----------



## -javier-

8/10love the color of the painting.


----------



## Conspiracy

great night skyline shot. i really like the framing nice job 10/10

another shot from the museum. this is part of a sculpture that is at the entrance.


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> great night skyline shot. i really like the framing nice job 10/10
> 
> another shot from the museum. this is part of a sculpture that is at the entrance.


executed well, but I'm not too sure of the content without you telling me. very interesting to why it has x's on the feet, so i'm going to say 8.5/10.

I have no idea why I'm posting this, I just thought it looked cool


----------



## xlastshotx

6.5/10 Looks pretty cool, kinda like a hologram


----------



## Faraz

That looks great. I think you achieved a nice balance there compared to a lot of the HDR images out there. 8.5/10.

Just a quick improv shot I got the other day, not exactly with the intent of posting, but the subject is too cute to be missed.


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10 cute pic










Snake in my yard! by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## KuuFA

I am an extreme amateur at photos so I would say 8/10 ish???


----------



## MistaBernie

Welcome KuuFa (well to the photo section at least)! 7/10.. kind of makes me hungry but I couldn't have it today if I wanted to..

I dont think I shared this previously..


----------



## Conspiracy

interesting shot. looks underexposed to me. very cool 8/10

this was from the other night. last few seconds over overtime and my school was down by 2 and needed to tie the game. this is the last timeout that coach took for the final play of the game. not my normal action shot but i like this one







also played with Av mode this game and shot at f2.8 ISO 3200 with exposure comp -2/3. i think i should have done it +2/3 i dont fully understand exposure comp. SOOC


----------



## xHassassin

5/10. Bland colors, distracting background, player in left side of frame is cut off. Give it a good crop for only the upper bodies and apply a lens blur to the background. Perhaps some sharpening and contrast along with vibrance.


----------



## xlastshotx

9/10 Interesting picture, very strange.. but interesting


----------



## Moreorless

8/10

Nice shot , if i had to find something wrong with it I'd say the glare off of the close bamboo was a bit harsh


----------



## _Nikhil

8/10. Totally love the upper half. This would had been a 9/10 0r higher if you had kept only the top half. I feel the lower while not bad, takes something away from the picture.


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10, no feet and weird fake blur in the background?


Seagull by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*
> 
> 6.5/10 Looks pretty cool, kinda like a hologram


im prity sure thats a pic of my aunts house


----------



## xHassassin

Nice shot in general. I'd like the bird placed a little more to the left though, maybe crop the empty space on the top and to the right a little. Also the bird looks a little blown out but that just may be the resolution. 9/10.

Keeping with the B/W.


----------



## swindle

Nice composition. Little grainy in the sky? 8/10.


----------



## Conspiracy

awesome shot and composition 9/10

only had one try to take this because my girlfriend was getting impatient and tired of waiting around while i was taking pictures of random stuff. needless to say i didnt get to take many pictures walking around atlanta that day :|


----------



## xDriftyy

I feel like the lines of the sidewalk are cool, but if it was in the middle or on the lines of thirds it would be better. 7.5/10


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> awesome shot and composition 9/10
> only had one try to take this because my girlfriend was getting impatient and tired of waiting around while i was taking pictures of random stuff. needless to say i didnt get to take many pictures walking around atlanta that day :|


7/10 i think.... Seems like there is just too much grayness in the picture also the yellows pop for some odd reason maybe because of the color gradient? idk










^Went on a trip to Alaska with my gf, Came across a iceberg that was melting quite rapidly.


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> awesome shot and composition 9/10
> only had one try to take this because my girlfriend was getting impatient and tired of waiting around while i was taking pictures of random stuff. needless to say i didnt get to take many pictures walking around atlanta that day :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7/10 i think.... Seems like there is just too much grayness in the picture also the yellows pop for some odd reason maybe because of the color gradient? idk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Went on a trip to Alaska with my gf, Came across a iceberg that was melting quite rapidly.
Click to expand...

hey you skipped me! good timing


----------



## overclocker23578

Can I join in







. This isn't a picture but I made it on Blender







, any feedback would be nice too


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclocker23578*
> 
> Can I join in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This isn't a picture but I made it on Blender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , any feedback would be nice too


make sure to rate the photo above you x.x

7/10 because it looks like it was modeled not taken.



RATE MY OTHER ONE TOO


----------



## xHassassin

@drift, the firefighter is staring out of the frame, but is already in the right side of the frame, which makes the right side look really busy but the left seems empty. Either crop it to portrait style or try to move him using content aware. Also colors are a bit dull, up the saturation/contrast. Focus is also on the firefighter's sleeve, not his face. 6/10.

@overclocker, looks nice, but it's not a real photo. My only qualm is that the fog as you go into the distance doesn't really work.


----------



## -javier-

10/10 love it.


----------



## Buzzin92

7/10, Looks too... Light to me, Not sure what the others would think though.


----------



## robchaos

8/10 I like the bokeh and dof, but not much in terms of a subject.


DSC_01391-16 by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## motorsportcfd

9/10

Love the shot!


Aston Martin DBS by ApertureV, on Flickr


----------



## Buzzin92

8/10 Great shot, love the Aston. Nice dof going on too.










I think it's time I try some new lenses, The focus on this tamron is just too soft for my liking.


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> 8/10 Great shot, love the Aston. Nice dof going on too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's time I try some new lenses, The focus on this tamron is just too soft for my liking.


which tamron is it? Exif is stripped so I can't see focal length, f stop, etc


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos*
> 
> which tamron is it? Exif is stripped so I can't see focal length, f stop, etc


This one, Shot was taken at 70mm, ISO100 f/5.6 1/2500 shutter:










This is the actual lens/camera I used.


----------



## losttsol

This photo is of my dog's water bowl. You are free to rate it, however, I'm more interested in how this happened. This water bowl was outside and not sitting under a dripping water source, but this column of ice was sticking out of it one morning. I am still mystified by this.


----------



## robchaos

ahhh, looks like an oldie. Tamron is hit or miss with sharpness, especially wide open.


----------



## Buzzin92

I've actually been researching it's age... It's ~28 - 30 years old.

EDIT: 33 Years old. Was produced in 1979









http://www.adaptall-2.org/lenses/52A.html


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> 8/10 Great shot, love the Aston. Nice dof going on too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's time I try some new lenses, The focus on this tamron is just too soft for my liking.


Good shot, I really like the color tone 8.5/10



3am last night after I had to call the cops


----------



## WIGILOCO

Great "hiding" shot. 7/10


----------



## swindle

Great shot man. Quite distorted? Was that an ultra wide on 10mm or something?

Still, i'm a huge sucker for black and white space like that. 8/10.

Another shot from the abandoned school.


----------



## WIGILOCO

Yes it was fisheye 8mm


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO*
> 
> Yes it was fisheye 8mm


That is exactly what I thought! lol

swindle, 5/10...idk it is ok. lol

Here is a shot of how I feel right now after finishing a 6 page essay...lol.

What is this? by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## motorsportcfd

9/10, I like the lighting and lack of color saturation. Plus the expression is hilarious.


Walther P99 .40Cal by ApertureV, on Flickr


----------



## LoNeLyKiLLeR

I like the gun placement

9/10


----------



## Krimble

8/10 For me the wall to the left is in the way.

Bear in mind this is one of my first pictures, I overdid the sharpness I believe, but maybe you guys could give me a few pointers. It was shot using a Canon EOS 60D with a EFS 18-200mm Lense. It's a local river called the chocolate river, because there was a dam blocking the water to build a bridge, but they never removed it. They did this summer though, but its still like this where this was taken.


----------



## SugarySnack

6.5/10

To me, there is too much of the river in the picture. Some more sky would make this a more pleasing photograph


----------



## SugarySnack

Ignore... OCN was not showing my previous post.


----------



## Krimble

9/10 Everything is alright, it's just the power line, but there's not much you can do.


----------



## Krimble

Where is everyone?


----------



## Moreorless

Scared away bu your mighty beast?









8.5/10 - Really love the shallow DOF in that shot, perfectly placed.


----------



## swindle

Nice landscape. Its a little flat? But the clouds are a really cool formation. 7/10.

Just a random shot from some time ago...


----------



## Buzzin92

9/10

I love the focus on the eyes, Looks amazingly clear









Just a shot I took a few minutes ago:


----------



## xHassassin

Image has good composition. Good use of centering, I feel that the rule of thirds wouldn't have worked here. Color balance is nice as well, but isn't very vibrant or "popping". Also, there seems to be no focus except for maybe the wing of the bird. Always, always, always focus on the eyes for most everything. Also writing is visible on the clay pot which is distracting as is the huge stone lump on the right. 7/10.


----------



## swindle

Nice low light shot. Hanging lights? 8/10. Cool color.


----------



## _Nikhil

Great timing on the photo. 7/10. Its a bit too saturated for me though and noisy ?



.


----------



## swindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> Great timing on the photo. 7/10. Its a bit too saturated for me though and noisy ?


Was supposed to be Kodachrome 64 film filter. But yeah I know what you mean.


----------



## Moreorless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> Great timing on the photo. 7/10. Its a bit too saturated for me though and noisy ?
> 
> .


5/10, not a very interesting pic and I think the composition would be better with the in focus key lower in the frame.


----------



## smex

7/10 again^^



taken with 5mp cellcam








(click on pic)


----------



## swindle

If only you had gotten out of the car and taken it from the side of the road....

With a full frame camera...

With a ultra wide lens...










Cool clouds though. Like the cars are driving through an opening. 5/10.


----------



## Moreorless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle*
> 
> If only you had gotten out of the car and taken it from the side of the road....
> With a full frame camera...
> With a ultra wide lens...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool clouds though. Like the cars are driving through an opening. 5/10.


5/10 again pretty boring composition but the colours are nice, perhaps a bit over exposed.


----------



## swindle

Sweet clouds. Wish we got sweet clouds. 7/10.


----------



## KillaCrow

Like the photo. Nice touch on the bow. Is that boot camp? 8/10


----------



## micro5797

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillaCrow*
> 
> Like the photo. Nice touch on the bow. Is that boot camp?


Either that or it is dressage for miniature ponies.


----------



## -javier-

8/9 a little bit bright over all i like it.


----------



## nazster14

8/10 the head is cut off


----------



## brodie337

The area around the car just looks too busy to me. Maybe try shallower depth of field?


----------



## Furad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brodie337*
> 
> The area around the car just looks too busy to me. Maybe try shallower depth of field?


8/10 awesome shot!


----------



## Sean Webster

5/10


IMG_0121.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## Moreorless

8.5 - really nice texture on the leaf.


----------



## Onex

8.5 - not bad.

Taken after a giant rain storm.


----------



## Sean Webster

4/10

This was taken right before a storm lol

IMG_0256.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## dudemanppl

4/10, no me gusta.


----------



## Sean Webster

Really noisy but I like yours lol. 8/10


IMG_0239.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## KenjiS

5/10, Good technical work but you needed to get closer or have something else in the image to make it "work better'... the butterfly gets lost against the dark section of background and your eye isnt drawn instantly to it... Sorry for being harsh










G8 in the Street by Kenjis9965, on Flickr


----------



## Moreorless

6/10, nice colours but the composition doesnt really grab me.



I'd disagree about the butterfly pic personally, not every macroish shot needs the subject to fill the screen and in this case I think the rest of the compisition is very nice(espeically the red leaf in the top left) without actually distracting.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moreorless*
> 
> 6/10, nice colours but the composition doesnt really grab me.
> 
> I'd disagree about the butterfly pic personally, not every macroish shot needs the subject to fill the screen and in this case I think the rest of the compisition is very nice(espeically the red leaf in the top left) without actually distracting.


I like what you are doing here and it's brilliantly executed, I just think the composition is slightly off and the fern is a little distracting. 7/10


----------



## swindle

Nice use of over exposure. Set off well with the darker clothing. Color is nice and soft in the grass. 9/10.


----------



## Moreorless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle*
> 
> Nice use of over exposure. Set off well with the darker clothing. Color is nice and soft in the grass. 9/10.


6/10, quite interesting but the bumps in the graduation of the sky above the subjects are a bit distracting.


----------



## Sean Webster

4/10


IMG_0120.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## Moreorless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 4/10
> 
> IMG_0120.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


5/10 I like the leaves but the overexposed background is too blotchy and distracting.


----------



## Sean Webster

3/10


IMG_0210.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## MistaBernie

ok, seriously?

I dont normally pipe up here, but why did you rate both of those b&w photos so low? They're definitely better than that. The first image he posted was actually a pretty strong composition for following the natural direction of eye movement and was a nice B&W treatment, and his second one was even better (albeit potentially slightly soft, but that may be what he was looking for).


----------



## Conspiracy

they have been rating each others shots poorly for the past few pages lol

@seans last shot 8/10 i like the perspective but the whole shot seems a little under exposed. i know if you changed it too much you would lose the clouds and detail in the water

one i took over this past weekend of conference basketball championship. my team lost in the final round. we are still going to regionals







this shot was from the quarter final round


----------



## Moreorless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> they have been rating each others shots poorly for the past few pages lol


I certainly havent before that last shot which I liked besides the over exposed areas, if he wants to make this thread petty its his lookout but it does rather defeat the point of it, espeically if you offer no explanation.

I do confess I get rather bord of "household object/pet + shallow DOF" though.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> ok, seriously?
> 
> I dont normally pipe up here, but why did you rate both of those b&w photos so low? They're definitely better than that. The first image he posted was actually a pretty strong composition for following the natural direction of eye movement and was a nice B&W treatment, and his second one was even better (albeit potentially slightly soft, but that may be what he was looking for).


No they are not at least to me. They are simply un-insteresting, they do noting for me, they are bland. Yes they are technically executed well, but the overall images are weak to me. I rate on how strong the overall image is, the subject, the quality of the image, the originality of it, if it captures a moment in time, how it makes me feel, etc.

If you think my opinion is bad look at PTON lol, now people there rate even worse.
Quote:


> I certainly havent before that last shot which I liked besides the over exposed areas, if he wants to make this thread petty its his lookout but it does rather defeat the point of it, espeically if you offer no explanation.
> 
> I do confess I get rather bord of "household object/pet + shallow DOF" though.


This is a rate my photo thread, not a critique the photo above you thread. I rate photos how I see them. It is simply one persons opinion don't make anything much of it.

If you want that post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/493575/critique-the-photo-above-you


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> No they are not at least to me. They are simply un-insteresting, they do noting for me, they are bland. Yes they are technically executed well, but the overall images are weak to me. I rate on how strong the overall image is, the subject, the quality of the image, the originality of it, if it captures a moment in time, how it makes me feel, etc.
> If you think my opinion is bad look at PTON lol, now people there rate even worse.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly havent before that last shot which I liked besides the over exposed areas, if he wants to make this thread petty its his lookout but it does rather defeat the point of it, espeically if you offer no explanation.
> I do confess I get rather bord of "household object/pet + shallow DOF" though.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a rate my photo thread, not a critique the photo above you thread. I rate photos how I see them. It is simply one persons opinion don't make anything much of it.
> If you want that post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/493575/critique-the-photo-above-you
Click to expand...

You could at least offer a little in the way of criticism, instead of just leaving a number. Explain what doesn't work. If you just left me a low number with no explanation, I wouldn't find it helpful at all.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> You could at least offer a little in the way of criticism, instead of just leaving a number. Explain what doesn't work. If you just left me a low number with no explanation, I wouldn't find it helpful at all.


Like I said, I could care less for a critique, this is the *Rate the photo above you thread*, not the *Critique the photo above you thread.*

For critiques post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/493575/critique-the-photo-above-you

Or even make a new thread if you will.

For rating on 0-10/10 post in this thread.

If the person specifically asks for a critique I'll happily give him one. At this point in time I really did not feel to give any advise so I did not.

You are free to give advise if you want to though.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Like I said, I could care less for a critique, this is the *Rate the photo above you thread*, not the *Critique the photo above you thread.*
> For critiques post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/493575/critique-the-photo-above-you
> Or even make a new thread if you will.
> For rating on 0-10/10 post in this thread.
> If the person specifically asks for a critique I'll happily give him one. At this point in time I really did not feel to give any advise so I did not.
> You are free to give advise if you want to though.


Fair enough


----------



## KenjiS

I dunno I generally try to attach some comments so the person does know im not just picking on them, i appreciate the same, While yes, critique isnt "necessary" its still helpful so the person understands your viewpoint a bit as to why you got a 3/10...

Of course photography is subjective, Not objective... there really arent any rules to me in it... (Yes even the rule of thirds, I see people force things in the rule of thirds so often...)


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> they have been rating each others shots poorly for the past few pages lol
> @seans last shot 8/10 i like the perspective but the whole shot seems a little under exposed. i know if you changed it too much you would lose the clouds and detail in the water
> one i took over this past weekend of conference basketball championship. my team lost in the final round. we are still going to regionals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this shot was from the quarter final round


Back on track now, 8/10 I like his expression and the overall composition of the image, Though perhaps could benefit by being framed a bit looser to get more of the environment around him...


Hefeweizen 3 by Kenjis9965, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I dunno I generally try to attach some comments so the person does know im not just picking on them, i appreciate the same, While yes, critique isnt "necessary" its still helpful so the person understands your viewpoint a bit as to why you got a 3/10...
> 
> Of course photography is subjective, Not objective... there really arent any rules to me in it... (Yes even the rule of thirds, I see people force things in the rule of thirds so often...)


Yep I agree, I usually do say something, but I simply did not feel to do so last night lol.

For your shot, I love creamy bokeh







But it is slanted too much to me and is slightly distracting. Otherwise, 7/10.

Here is a cool snake I saw yesterday.

IMG_0261.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Yep I agree, I usually do say something, but I simply did not feel to do so last night lol.
> For your shot, I love creamy bokeh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is slanted too much to me and is slightly distracting. Otherwise, 7/10.
> Here is a cool snake I saw yesterday.
> 
> IMG_0261.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


thats a pretty cool shot, 7/10. too dark and my eyes wander around in the frame.



your shot reminded me of this shot. taken a while ago with my a200 and a kit lens.


----------



## mortimersnerd

9/10, I feel like the focus is too much behind the head. Not the most interesting background but cool none the less.

A stitched panorama I did:



The full panorama can be viewed here.


----------



## swindle

Nice man. Well done. 9/10 for me. The focus seems pretty soft throughout the image? Or maybe just my eyes?


----------



## Sean Webster

the sky kinda kills it. :/ And maybe a tad more contrast/clarity? And a tad bump up in exposure. 6/10


IMG_0117.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## Moreorless

8/10 - Really nice atmosphere, the handrail being so close is slightly distracting to me though.


----------



## swindle

10/10. Jealous. Epic composition.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> the sky kinda kills it. :/ And maybe a tad more contrast/clarity? And a tad bump up in exposure. 6/10
> 
> IMG_0117.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


I like that


----------



## Michigan Nut

6/10 for the photo above, like the b&w creates an interesting mood..,nicely composed.


----------



## Moreorless

9/10, great pic, love the sense of movement in the waves, clouds and trees.


----------



## MistaBernie

9/10, some really amazing stuff coming from the newer guys (John / Michigan Nut and Moreorless), welcome guys!

Nothing spectacular, just long exposure from our Boston POTN get together (apologies if I already posted this one).


----------



## Rian

7.5/10. I like how straight the lines are and there's no messy bizz, however sky looks far too boring and make things dull, for me anyway







.

Another long expo, bit messier though.


2012.03.01 by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Moreorless

7.5/10, nicely filled up the frame but the road is a little too busy for me.


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 Maybe lower the exposure on the highlights like the grass a little and overall?


IMG_0195.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moreorless*
> 
> 7.5/10, nicely filled up the frame but the road is a little too busy for me.


That Ludwig's castle in Germany?


----------



## overclocker23578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 8/10 Maybe lower the exposure on the highlights like the grass a little and overall?
> 
> IMG_0195.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


8/10

Like the DOF

This was taken in Russia, absolutely amazing experience!


----------



## Saancho

9/10 love the bear shot!


----------



## xHassassin

8/10. I like the colors and bokeh, but the dog is too far in the right of the frame. Crop some of the excess in the bottom and to the left.


----------



## Moreorless

10/10 - Amazing contrast and colours.


----------



## Durdle Class A

Nice looking picture, but lacks contrast and a clear subject.

7/10



My GTX 570


----------



## DullBoi

*8/10* nice Bokeh and DOF


----------



## Dilyn

I don't really know what to say seeing as I just got into photography, but first impressions are that I really like it. Seems really heavy on the right side, though. 8/10 Because the colors simply grab me


















Just got my new lens and a friend came over. Stalked her with my camera the whole time, this one is probably my favorite. Really captures how she felt about being photographed the whole time


----------



## Hogwasher

8/10
Good looking picture

Quick picture of the Great Dane Puppies.

Not the best, ended up using the flash. Been cold, when it warms up next week I will get a better picture


----------



## xHassassin

Poor focus, contrast, noisy background, flash bleeds out the colors and gives everything a poor white balance, too much of body is shown, needs a crop to just the face. 5/10.


----------



## _Nikhil

6.5/10. I like the way the subject is in focus , but I don't like the background, the vignette & it being slanted. The background feels too dark for me.

@MoreorLess - That mountain photo was epic.


----------



## Conspiracy

8/10 nice perspective

crappy scan of a film print


----------



## Moreorless

7/10 - Nice composition but a bit overexposed for me.


----------



## xDriftyy

9/10, i love the lighting, it looks great.

first attempt at anything really outdoors.



connecticut is so dull and colorless, and until like summer the sun doesn't get orange at all


----------



## Rian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moreorless*
> 
> 7/10 - Nice composition but a bit overexposed for me.


What settings were used in this if you don't mind me asking?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> 9/10, i love the lighting, it looks great.
> first attempt at anything really outdoors.
> 
> connecticut is so dull and colorless, and until like summer the sun doesn't get orange at all


4/10 Don' t want to bring you down or anything though, try adding a bit of saturation for more colour in the image?









Rate whichever you prefer/think is best. Sorry for posting more than 1


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> 9/10, i love the lighting, it looks great.
> first attempt at anything really outdoors.
> 
> connecticut is so dull and colorless, and until like summer the sun doesn't get orange at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don' twant to bring you down or anything though, try adding a bit of saturation for more colour in the image?
Click to expand...

I already added +65% or something like that :/


----------



## nikpatton__

@Rian I really like your second picture. The colors really pop and the urban street lighting looks very cool. 8/10


----------



## Durdle Class A

Maybe your creating some kind of a mood here, but I still think it's too underexposed. Try to go on PS and mess with the levels, stretch out the histogram.
7/10 I like the composition


Untitled by nou Daniel, on Flickr
messing with some smoke photography


----------



## Moreorless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rian*
> 
> What settings were used in this if you don't mind me asking?


Nothing really that abnormal in camera, 22mm on a Canon 550D at F/9 and ISDO 100. I converted to B&W pushing the green channel to maxmimum then did alot of selective brightening of areas under the trees.

8/10, very nice texture on the smoke.


----------



## biatchi

9/10 I like that. I'd maybe bump the black level a touch.


Preston dock rainbow laser by Flickr BOCer Glory, on Flickr


----------



## KenjiS

6/10 I feel its a cool image, but i feel it would benefit from using a slightly wider focal length to capture more around the laser lines to give a more complete picture... it also feels a bit squashed height-wise...


Vibrant Yellow Rose 1 by Kenjis9965, on Flickr


----------



## Moreorless

8/10 - Great capture of the flower, the background is a little distracting with everything else dark.


----------



## KenjiS

10/10 - Nice far stretching landscape with gorgeous clouds and a very nice image of the suns rays, not normally a fan of black and white but it works here


Delicately White by Kenjis9965, on Flickr


----------



## Viridian1

7/10 simple but nice


----------



## KuuFA

9/10 Great shot love the glow in the eyes but everything else seems a bit.... fuzzy?


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> 9/10 Great shot love the glow in the eyes but everything else seems a bit.... fuzzy?


10/10

Cant find anything negative about it.

Sadly this is all i have on hand.


----------



## Durdle Class A

5/10 sorry had to be a little more critical,
1, the background looks abit messy and distracting, so you should maybe use a white/neutral colored backdrop (paper may work)
2, the on camera flash looks harsh and direct, leaving a highlight burn on the middle of the gun
if you don't have a dslr with an off camera flashgun, then maybe try some soft diffused window light with some backdrop, it would look cool


Squirrel by nou Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## biatchi

Is that real? The texture on it looks kind of like the stuff they use to make train set scenery.

7/10 the bokeh is nice and smooth and the focus is good. The tree is a little distracting but I appreciate that squirrels don't stop still long enough to avoid such things.


Preston dock rainbow laser 1 by Flickr BOCer Glory, on Flickr


----------



## Durdle Class A

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> Is that real? The texture on it looks kind of like the stuff they use to make train set scenery.
> 7/10 the bokeh is nice and smooth and the focus is good. The tree is a little distracting but I appreciate that squirrels don't stop still long enough to avoid such things.


[Non contributing post]

Lol!! Of course it's real, infact I wasn't even sure what was behind it, because I was sure that 2.8 at 200mm will blur anything into oblivion. Where do u get the idea of a train set scenery? That's interesting.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durdle Class A*
> 
> [Non contributing post]
> Lol!! Of course it's real, infact I wasn't even sure what was behind it, because I was sure that 2.8 at 200mm will blur anything into oblivion. Where do u get the idea of a train set scenery? That's interesting.


I meant the texture of the squirrel kind of looks like this stuff







http://www.javis.co.uk/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=1372&Itemid=2&vmcchk=1&Itemid=2


----------



## Moreorless

7/10, nice composition but the dockside but the lamp hilights seem a bit messy.


----------



## ClickJacker

6/10 It's hard to tell whats in focus and I feel it could use a little more contrast.


----------



## Rian

7/10 - I actually quite like the lighting and contrast.


2012.03.14 by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ClickJacker

8.5/10 very nice


----------



## xHassassin

7/10. Too much empty space. I'd like to see a crop either to panorama style or keeping the aspect ratio but cutting out the bottom and the right a little. Panorama would probably work best because the light right side helps balance out the darker left side.


----------



## theCanadian

7/10. Toss the black border, and adjust the crop a bit and you've got a sweet photo. Lighting, contrast, dof, focus, all spot on.


----------



## ClickJacker

5/10 need more light and a different angle.


----------



## KuuFA

8.5/10 Excellent photo but i feel that one light kinda spoils the picture...


----------



## _Nikhil

8/10 Nice clarity on the photo but I don't like the ears being cut off.
btw hasn't any one here captured Jupiter and Venus this week ?

Although I'm not much into photographing flowers, here's one of them


----------



## Moreorless

8/10, its soft but I think that works in favour of the shot.


----------



## Sean Webster

10/10 Nice shot


IMG_0341.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## Baking Soda

10/10. Very nice.


















Taken with my Nikon D40X.


----------



## Saancho

Holy!...is that the back of your hard drives? 8/10 for content! lol

Taken with my Nikon D70 and 50mm lens.


----------



## Baking Soda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saancho*
> 
> Holy!...is that the back of your hard drives? 8/10 for content! lol


Indeed. 2x1TB drives.


----------



## swindle

*** happened...


----------



## iscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saancho*
> 
> Holy!...is that the back of your hard drives? 8/10 for content! lol
> 
> Taken with my Nikon D70 and 50mm lens.


7/10 I dont really like selective colouring to be honest and I think it would have been more effective in full colour.The IQ is outstanding though

My effort for today:


DSC_8464-1 by iscariot1, on Flickr


----------



## LuminatX

great shot, love the tilt-shift look. 9/10

Shot this the other day, crazy to think just a few days ago we had snow, now its like 25C weather, and lightening storms.


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 nice shot


IMG_0356.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## Viridian1

9/10



Snapped this today walking around at this old furnace.


----------



## Rian

7.5/10 - Contrast in lighting is too extreme to me.


Hyde Park by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

Not sure if Déjà vu...8/10


IMG_0369.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## funfortehfun

Above photo (@Conspiracy): Nice photo and angle, 10/10. (heheheh, me lives in ATL too)

This photo was from my trip through China a year or two ago. Its at a place called Xitang, which is near Suzhou, which is near Shanghai.
Xitang's one of the oldest Chinese cities to still have its original architecture.
I didn't mess around with the photo because I think it looks perfectly fine itself


----------



## Asininity

7/10. The area is beautiful (the buildings especially) but the colors and depth feels a little bland.


----------



## Sean Webster

bad timing for me to post eh?


----------



## breadcrums

9.5/10

love the subject!!

just the 'er' is out of focus.

but i love it!!

this is the photo of the stage back drop i designed for my college festival in 2009 

rate the photo and the back drop too if u can


----------



## Sean Webster

Backdrop 9/10, looks nice lol

Pic 4/10 simple snapshot










IMG_0345.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## Asininity

8.75/10. Beautiful car! Needs more







.



New "toys". Range time! (A year ago)


----------



## ChronoBodi

been a while, upgraded to Sony a65, shooting with 18-200m Sigma and 30mm Sony Macro.
here's some new shots i took, feel free to critize it, i'm still learning macro stuff.









And, a trick shot, it is not photoshopped at all. Special expousure plus rear flash made this ****, me being the ghost.


----------



## swindle

One shot at a time...


----------



## EpicPie

Ultimate Ears 600, won these in a raffle at the Head-Fi Bay Area meet. Thought I would try out my phones macro abilities. Nothing to artsy here.

Sent from my SGH-T989 via Satanic Unicorn magic.


----------



## Ghooble

8/10 I like the earbuds but the reflection of the camera in them (though inevitable really) takes away from it a bit for me


*no I didn't take this, but I love the picture and wondered what you all think*


----------



## Sean Webster

*Do you people understand what the point of this thread is?*

Your own photo too...


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> *Do you people understand what the point of this thread is?*
> Your own photo too...


lol it happens quite often. most people never go to the first page of a long thread they start at the end and add or read from the end back


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> 8.75/10. Beautiful car! Needs more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> New "toys". Range time! (A year ago)


9/10, the composition is good, classy gun move, almost as if it was from a James Bond movie. Maybe the head could've been in the frame, i guess?


----------



## ChronoBodi

ok i rated the guy above, now, rate this as you please.


----------



## swindle

6/10. I like the composition, perhaps a little under exposed?


----------



## Hogwasher

8/10

Picture of my daughter before our first daddy daughter dance. Nothing special, I know I'm biased but it's the most beautiful thing!


----------



## Asininity

[Edit, didn't post fast enough x3] 7.5/10. A very cute photograph! Your daughter is very photogenic. The backgrounds a little bland, perhaps the background could be a little more blurred?



ChronoBodi: Thank ya ^^. Actually at first it did, and then I decided 'nah'.


----------



## ClickJacker

7/10 I love the color and feel of the picture but there is no real subject


----------



## iCrap

9/10, i like it

Landing at Regan National.....


----------



## Asininity

ClickJacker: I really wanted to comment on this one! 10/10. It's just got that element that makes it perfect.

iCrap: 7.9/10 I love planes, but there's not a whole lot going on.


After a day of target shooting.


----------



## iCrap

7/10. I feel like if it would have been better if your legs weren't showing.

How is this?


----------



## shogunlogun

9/10 Awesome pic. I like the view that the photo was taken at.











Just got my first DSLR a week ago and have grown up using point and shoots. I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## KuuFA

9/10 Really good shot! i just think it's a bit on the dark side!

A Colorful bird in an Alaskan Sea Zoo


----------



## Asininity

8.5/10. Great picture. The wall is a little distracting.

I wish I was buoyant.


----------



## Moreorless

9/10, very nice atmosphere.


----------



## Rian

9.8/10 I really like it actually. Settings?


Busking by Night by MonsterMuffin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## scutzi128

9/10 Very nice composition.

This was taken with a point and shoot a few years ago but its one of my favorite photos I've ever taken.


----------



## Asininity

9/10. Very pretty! And just on a little click and shoot







.


Something a little different...

iCrap: Now that's a plane picture!


----------



## Moreorless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rian*
> 
> 9.8/10 I really like it actually. Settings?


Nothing that speical for the shot itself, just a two stop screw in grad tilted a little to the left hand side to hold the sun back. I pushed the greens harders in the B&W conversions and did a little localized adjustment to contrast on a few different parts of the pic.


----------



## xHassassin

9/10. Looks great, I just don't like the monotone green/yellow. Maybe B&W or throw in some accents. Otherwise everything seems great.

I don't think this works, and I didn't clean it before taking the shot so there's a lot of lint/stuff.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

8/10 I think the metronome needle gets lost in the background a bit. Perhaps the photo would do better in black and white?


----------



## KenjiS

-edit- Crap original was meant for the Metronome...

7/10 Feel its pretty good overall but the woman is pushed way too far to the left for my liking, i feel she'd look better on the right side of the image or at least not shoved all the way over like that


Dewdropped Bud 2 by Kenjis9965, on Flickr


----------



## KenjiS

Shoot, i had to edit my post to properly rate the photo above me lol


----------



## ChrisTahoe

9/10

I've got nothing bad to say about it. It just doesn't have a "wow" factor to it.


----------



## fonzye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> 7.5/10 Nice photo. The sky might look better (to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) with a little more detail.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stanrc*
> 
> 
> _Thanks, sadly I don't have a wide angle yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> RATE ME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the Tokina 11-16mm f2.8 it will blow your ***ken mind!!!


Niceeeeeeeeee


----------



## swindle

8/10. Cool picture man, love it. Just crop out the blue in the bottom right corner?


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle*
> 
> 8/10. Cool picture man, love it. Just crop out the blue in the bottom right corner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snip


It's the corner of a bouldering pad. I've cropped out most of it, but that little bit more just seems to center the subject too much. Then again, I'm no expert.


----------



## swindle

Nor am I









By a long shot.


----------



## Asininity

9/10. Aw... such a cute bird







.


Colt .45, Colt Mustang .380. My babies







.


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> 9/10 Really good shot! i just think it's a bit on the dark side!
> 
> A Colorful bird in an Alaskan Sea Zoo


Is that the one in Seward ?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moreorless

8/10, I'm not normally a fan of "take shallow DOF of household object" shots but the lighting and colours are very nice there.

You'll probabley need to click on the pic below to have a chance to read the inscription.


----------



## Asininity

8.5/10. Where is that located? I really enjoyed the photo! I wish the memorial 'struck out' a little more.

And, those aren't just household objects my friend, those are my babies!


----------



## robchaos

6/10 no context or explanation. Is that part of a sculpture outside an apartment building?

DSC_0082-13 by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Asininity

9/10 I love the Beaver's expression! Very cool







. The chunk of wood that obscures part of the beaver is just getting in the way for me.

Also, it's some random piece of metal in Dallas I think. It's supposed to be 'modern art' thing.


----------



## KuuFA

8/10 The photo is nice but it looks like you grayscaled the photo highlighted the arrow.

Last tree standing!


----------



## swindle

EDIT: TO SLOW! Lol

Nice find. 7/10.


----------



## richuwo11

7.5/10 - not a big fan of the dull colors and the little girl in the front doesn't seem to be in focus... unless you were going for that.

This is my first decent macro shot with my 105VR lens. Could be a little sharper though, but I really like the bokeh in this one.


20120321-DSC_3925.jpg by richuwo11, on Flickr


----------



## Hogwasher

8/10
Love the colors

Here is the same photo I up'ed the other day but with some photoshop to draw attention to the subject (my beautiful daughter







) instead of the background.

An improvement?


----------



## robchaos

8/10. the pose and lighting look good. Cute kid! Maybe next time move those chairs away from her head in the background.

I have been photographing for a local flag football league. Taken with an 80-200 2.8 wide open with kenko 2x tc

DSC_1427-46 by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Roxborough

8.5/10 Awesome clear capture of the football match, no ghosting or anything, blur of the crowd also adds an element of deep involvement in the game.

This is a picture of myself I took myself, I was going for the insane look:


----------



## Conspiracy

7/10 kinda strange self portrait. not really all that interesting of an image no offense lol. just seems lacking


----------



## swindle

Good timing. 7/10.

Tennis is cool to watch when the pro's play. I long to see someone post a tennis shot when the ball is a blur from its movement either to, or from, the racket.


----------



## SpardaHK

7/10 Colors are great but as said by robchaos the focus of the photo is clipped off.
Shot at SB 2011 using my old setup Canon T2i.


----------



## robchaos

7/10, you clipped off the muffler at the right edge, which is the focus of the photo.


DSC_1310-14 by Robchaos, on Flickr

This is a portrait of the captain of the football team I was shooting for.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpardaHK*
> 
> Shot at SB 2011 using my old setup Canon T2i.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10/10 just due to the fact it has Mike "I look good in a pic" Ross, and Combofiend. My 2 favorite fighting game players. lol. But the picture has tooo much contrast imo.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle*
> 
> Good timing. 7/10.
> Tennis is cool to watch when the pro's play. I long to see someone post a tennis shot when the ball is a blur from its movement either to, or from, the racket.


its not hard but during the day time you are more likely to get a more froze ball with the faster shutter speeds needed to get a proper exposure. is this the blur you are talking about? or are you literally looking for a long yellow streak from the ball because at a certain point the image will look bad as the payer moves around and they will get motion blur too. this shot was taken at iso 160 f4 1/1250 which normally is plenty fast to freeze the ball but its moving horizontal across the frame rather than towards me so it gets motion blurred more.

10/10 great sign shot! the horizon looks off but it could just be a hill

another tennis shot for swindle lol


----------



## swindle

See, I personally enjoy that shot heaps more! I know what you mean about the movement and exposure etc etc so I get you can only take it so far, but try get a little longer tail on that ball!









The player movement would add to the effect me thinks









EDIT: May as well throw a random up


----------



## Buzzin92

8/10 A tad more luminance or a little less sharpening would go far. Also up the contrast a little









Found this in one of my photo dumps earlier on, turned out pretty nice in my opinion, though I am my own worst critique :3


----------



## swindle

Thats fantastic. 8/10.


----------



## Sean Webster

lol, atv segway 7/10


IMG_0247.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## breadcrums

9/10 love it.would have liked a little less of the log and the bird little bit to the right.

this kid saw something strange!


----------



## shogunlogun

8/10 Haha kid looks like he's staring somebody down, I get that look a lot for some reason...


----------



## Asininity

8/10: Very pretty, do you know what plant that is? I wish the plant just 'popped' a little more and had more dominance in the photograph.


My bunny striking a pose. She was pretty ticked today, until I let her run around and gave her some snacks.


----------



## Sean Webster

lol, that looks like a angry face like "feed me NAOW!" 6/10 would have liked a thicker dof and seems to be a little off on white balance due to high iso. And slightly blurry even in the focused nose.


IMG_0136.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## swindle

The cold tone works well. 8/10.

EDIT: My friend with his D7000 there. It was his first day with it and forgot to turn AF on. All his pics came out so blurry. Was rather funny at the time.


----------



## ChronoBodi

8/10, loved the lighting from the firecrackers, it is the center of attention as it should be, though why is your friend in danger taking pics so close?











i stood up on a balcony fence and looked like an idiot to the people below, but the pic was so worth it.


----------



## Durdle Class A

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> 8/10, loved the lighting from the firecrackers, it is the center of attention as it should be, though why is your friend in danger taking pics so close?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i stood up on a balcony fence and looked like an idiot to the people below, but the pic was so worth it.


6/10 tbh. The bird wasn't very well lit, and there wasn't much background separation. Also, a tighter crop would be better.
I don't blame you, bird photography is one of those genres where good gear is very preferable for good photos.


----------



## swindle

9/10. Vnice. Like the color contrast and DOF on that shot.

The best best bird shot I have? He is going for the cherry


----------



## ClickJacker

8/10 Looks like you focused a little past the bird.


----------



## Asininity

8/10. The one out of focus trashcan in front throws the image off a little for me.


Trying to another photo of my bunny. I dare anyone to find anything cuter







(animal).


----------



## Conspiracy

cute bunny 10/10

i raise you one goose shot on film. one scan from my recent roll of expired Kodak Gold. I think it came out ok


----------



## Asininity

9/10. The colors are very rich, and the scene is very pretty. Great scan! Goose < bunny.


----------



## Buzzin92

8/10 I love the depth of field on these







Also the colors of the cats coat looks amazing.

Not cute... and definitely not an animal... but by far my best night shot. Always wanted to get Polaris.









http://jlryan.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d4u1x27


----------



## Hogwasher

7/10 Very Cool

some more of my Great Dane puppies


----------



## Asininity

6.5/10. Cute dogs







. The colors feel a little muddied and the focus seems to more on the grass than the pups.



Buzzin92: That is really cool! And 90 images?


----------



## Volvo

Not bad. Nice effect on the fur.

6.5/10



Something closer to our hearts as an overclocking community.
Here's a fan. (Shot with Galaxy S2 GT-I9100 with a bit of touching up on colours in Photoshop)


----------



## Sean Webster

4/10


IMG_0207.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## swindle

4/10. Don't feel much connection to them, as it was obviously for someone in regards to something in particular? I dunno. Just don't understand the picture, and there is nothing that draws me in or interests me.

My daughter knows how to play BF3 as well! Haha silly girl.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

8/10. Great character in the shot! My only gripe is the text on the mustard bottle, as muddied as it is, it draws my eyes away from the subject. Perhaps it could've been shopped out (the text, not the bottle)?

My GF laughing as I fruitlessly try and take her picture. This is the only one where her hand wasn't covering her face. The funny part? She does modeling....


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Buzzin92: That is really cool! And 90 images?


Yup, 90 Shots taken with a 25 second exposure at 18mm F/4.1. I would of gone longer but the camera died


----------



## Asininity

8/10: I would crop it, so the out of arm won't be hogging the image. Otherwise, great facial expression.


----------



## Compaddict

9/10 - I love the rough wood texture / clarity. Creative pic. The stories a mind can create based on the mystery that lies behind the wooden door!


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10 Image is uber noisy and highlights blown out too much and it is a little unfocused/burry.

It sucks taking pictures of dogs...they never listen >_>

This was with my 70-200 f/4 @ f4

Canon 60D IMG_0534.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## ljason8eg

8.5/10. Love that expression.


Dale Earnhardt Jr. by JLofing, on Flickr


----------



## brodie337

Amazing sense of speed. At least an 8/10. I'd like to see a longer, wider crop though.

This is just an experiment with Silver Efex Pro. So far I love it.








Canon EOS 500D, Sigma 50mm f1.4 at 2.2.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

9/10 Very nice. Very sharp too. The photo makes me want to see the dog's face though!









I'm no professional at portraits, but here's one.


----------



## AppetiteNZ

Im no expert at photography ( just started taking pics last week so any pointers would be nice! ) But i would give this a 7.5 out of 10


----------



## robchaos

I'm no expert on sunsets, but I'd give this one a 7/10.
Colors are nice enough, the 2 tall trees frame the photo, but I'd like to see a little more of the tree line, and less of the sky, as the clouds get dark and lose definition at the top of the frame.

DSC_1654 by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## biatchi

I quite like the composition and the subject matter but it doesn't have much pop 7.5/10


Fruit salad by Flickr BOCer Glory, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

Yummy 7/10


Angelina by Sean W. Webster, on Flickr


----------



## shogunlogun

9/10







A little bright for my tastes but still a great pic. Here's my attempt at some macro. Was really trying to focus on the ant so that's why the back end of dandelion is so out of focus.


----------



## swindle

Sweet Ant. 9/10.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Stunning 10/10


----------



## Modus

8/10


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10


Canon 60D IMG_0561.jpg by Sean W. Webster, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

8/10 nice undistracting bokeh, just wish there was a way to make the web more visible.

Taking it all in by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Buzzin92

Love the DoF, and the sepia effect tops it off, 8/10









FINALLY got one of my cat, Took forever for him to just sit still for me to snap one of him.


----------



## Roxborough

10/10, absolutely stunning picture! Gorgeous cat too! Here's a picture of mine:



















Had a bit of fun with the picture on photoshop, I know it doesn't look amazing or anything but I thought creating a single eye for the focal point looked rather cool!

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?egm54u


----------



## swindle

Just looks very out of focus for me? 5/10.

One of my cat. Terribly pretentious.


----------



## Roxborough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle*
> 
> Just looks very out of focus for me? 5/10.
> 
> One of my cat. Terribly pretentious.


Well the first picture has loads of effects on it so that the left eye of my cat is predominant. However, these were taken with my iPhone 4S. Not bad considering!

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?zvbd1d


----------



## Asininity

9.5/10. Very well done







.


----------



## Moreorless

8/10, nicely composed shot.


----------



## JoshuaaT

9/10 The B&W works well here.

I wasn't expecting these fireworks, so I was not set up for it. It was taken at Monster Jam 2012.


----------



## thrasherht

Photo above, I would give it a 6/10 based on the fact that it is a bit fuzzy. If it was in focus more, I would say 7.5/10 or 8/10.
I finally have a DSLR to take some decent photos.

Here is one of my first shots that I think is really good.


----------



## Lost Hawaiian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshuaaT*
> 
> 9/10 The B&W works well here.
> I wasn't expecting these fireworks, so I was not set up for it. It was taken at Monster Jam 2012.


9/10 What I like about that is the people and trees at the bottom. It puts a different perspective on what would otherwise be just another fireworks shot.

Since everyone's showing their pets, here's one of my spider.











Rich


----------



## Moreorless

Car Part - 6/10,would be more interesting for me with light on the central area hilighting the detail.

Spider 8/10, awww how cute.


----------



## Sean Webster

10/10 Nice shot


IMG_0166.jpg by Sean W. Webster, on Flickr


----------



## Hogwasher

8/10

Looks good
Great location

I some reason rarely like B&W photos, I don't know why.

Son playing with our great dane puppies


Was snapping quick pics with auto focus







so the focus is a little too much on the grass but I still think it turned out pretty good for a Novice like myself


----------



## Conspiracy

7/10 not a bad shot but might have been more interesting if you can see your sons face more

track and field from yesterday.


----------



## thrasherht

I would give this either a 7.5/10 or 8/10.
I would personally like to see a little bit narrower DoF, but that is just me.


----------



## Asininity

6/10 Love me a Corsair PSU but as a photograph, there's not much subject.


----------



## KuuFA

9/10 Wonderful shot Colors are brilliant! but the blurry colors distract me











Not the greatest picture as my DSLR decided to not focus on anything anymore Getting it RMA'd as I bought a 2 year service contract with Sony.


----------



## Raul-7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost Hawaiian*
> 
> Since everyone's showing their pets, here's one of my spider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich


Nice Lycosid spider. Similarly, I raise you a Ragdoll.


----------



## mars-bar-man

7/10

Not my pet, but my cousins:


----------



## n1helix

7/10









Downtown LA in the distance on the left, Pacific Ocean on the right.


----------



## Lost Hawaiian

7.5/10 Nicely stitched, but to me the wall in the center foreground is a little distracting. You did pick a perfect day for it...no smog.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raul-7*
> 
> Nice Lycosid spider. Similarly, I raise you a Ragdoll.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If you're going to pull out the big guns, I'll have to see you with my favorite stuffed animal...


Rich


----------



## robchaos

8/10. The only thing I would have done differently is recompose to remove that giant rock from its back


The game winning catch by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## SS_Patrick

7/10

for some reason it just doesn't do anything for me. Great catch none the less



Getting used to a camera again. I learned on a AE-1 a couple years ago and just got my first DSLR. Be as harsh as possible


----------



## KuuFA

7/10 nice picture but the Border and the darkness of the trees from the top and the white hazy filter.... is what kills the picture for me...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raul-7*
> 
> Nice Lycosid spider. Similarly, I raise you a Ragdoll.
> Snip


Nice ragdoll

I raise you a Ragdoll + something mix!


----------



## Sean Webster

5/10

Richard Re-Edit by Sean W. Webster, on Flickr


----------



## Totimoshi

10/10 The detail is outstanding


----------



## Faraz

8/10. Simple but very nice overall.


Silent Sam by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## Lost Hawaiian

7/10 Nice and sharp. Leaf kind of gets in the way.

I'm keeping my eyes on this thread...



Rich


----------



## SS_Patrick

9/10 Very clear subject and to me the squirrel is paranoid









I'll raise your squirrel with a hungry crow


----------



## Moreorless

6/10 - Nice atmosphere but the lighting doesnt really let the subject stand out much.


----------



## shogunlogun

10/10 Beautiful B/W shot right there! If you don't mind me asking, where was that photo taken? Got some flowers for a special someone and they wanted some pics taken since they'll obviously die







. Also, a friend gave me an old tripod and maaaaan do they make a hell of a difference. Now I just need a remote shutter button and I'll be set!


----------



## Buzzin92

Not quite sure where the focus point is on that, while viewing at full res it can be quite distracting, though the preview size on OCN seems to perfectly counter that. On that note, 9/10. Composition is good, Depth of field is decent, Contrast and color saturation look to be spot on.










I kinda got lucky on this one, Since I always use manual focus lenses, for a beginner like myself it can be quite challenging to get a good focus point whilst moving about. With this shot, the three subjects were moving (Myself, My sister and the target) Hence why I kept it. I see it as a stroke of luck.

Lumix G2
50mm f/1.8 @ f/5.6


----------



## Lost Hawaiian

8/10

The limited DoF does help isolate the subject, but it also kind of blends into the background. It might also be nice if you could get a shot with the whole necklace in the background (I like the bokeh).



Rich


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 harsh flash

My fav car was next to us and I took this at a red light before it turned green lol.

Ferrari 430 by Sean W. Webster, on Flickr


----------



## mz-n10

7/10 not a bad shot but not that interesting.... wish the 430 was moving.










panoramic of grand central station


----------



## Sean Webster

9.56543742/10 very nice, but crooked lol

Muh pugly pug, shot through some bushes.

Canon 60D IMG_0493.jpg by Sean W. Webster, on Flickr


----------



## mz-n10

yea i noticed its crooked, but its from the lens distortions + panoramic so i couldnt really fix it...







.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mz-n10*
> 
> yea i noticed its crooked, but its from the lens distortions + panoramic so i couldnt really fix it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Easy to fix, you just need to crop a little. As long as the windows in the back are straight then it is good enough the side distortion doesn't matter much, but the windows bug me lol.


----------



## mz-n10

the center windows are straight, its just the two side walls are crooked so it looks like the center is off too


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mz-n10*
> 
> the center windows are straight, its just the two side walls are crooked so it looks like the center is off too


Nope, I fixed it in lightroom, just to make sure lol. It was off.


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 9.56543742/10 very nice, but crooked lol
> Muh pugly pug, shot through some bushes.
> 
> Canon 60D IMG_0493.jpg by Sean W. Webster, on Flickr


9.5/10 I like the colors!


----------



## Lost Hawaiian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*


9/10 I really like this shot. The only thing I might change is tweak the white balance to make the lighthouse whiter, and personally I'm not a big fan of the vignetting.

I think I spotted the Easter Bunny getting ready for tomorrow...


Rich


----------



## swindle

Great shot. 9/10.

My daughter playing with my film camera.


----------



## Moreorless

7/10


----------



## Moreorless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shogunlogun*
> 
> 10/10 Beautiful B/W shot right there! If you don't mind me asking, where was that photo taken?


In Amalfi near Naples in Italy, from about a 3rd of the way down the central pier.


----------



## Jolly Roger

8/10 I'd love to go to Italy.

I couldn't find my edited version of this shot. (no date, better light/contrast etc.)


----------



## swindle

7/10, crop the datecode?


----------



## Moreorless

Cloning would surely be a easier way to remove the date code without altering the compsotion of the sunset pic.

8/10 for the camera shot


----------



## swindle

10/10. You have a very good eye for perspective sir.


----------



## Jolly Roger

6/10 It leaves me wanting something....

This is a different pic, but the same place as the first one above.


----------



## Durdle Class A

7.5/10
Nice colors, but looks over processed (highlights blown out, too much in silhouette)


----------



## jinfiniti95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durdle Class A*
> 
> 7.5/10
> Nice colors, but looks over processed (highlights blown out, too much in silhouette)


Nice Perspective! 9/10


----------



## Moreorless

8/10, nice colours without feeling over processed.


----------



## thrasherht

8/10 Looks like it could be a little more exposed, but just barely. But I love the BW, it fits perfectly.


----------



## Conspiracy

interesting shot. seems a little underexposed on my screen

shot some bowling today


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> interesting shot. seems a little underexposed on my screen
> 
> shot some bowling today


7/10 very nice execution, i like the way you framed him as well.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> 7/10 very nice execution, i like the way you framed him as well.


7/10, Technically well executed, but not very interesting


Purple Haze 1 by Kenjis9965, on Flickr


----------



## swindle

Nice. 9/10. 100L for that?


----------



## Moreorless

9/10 - My favourite of all the portraits you've posted, some would moan about the clothes being over exposed or the face being in shadow but both work in the pics favour for me.

Probabley need to click on this pic to get a decent view...


----------



## nikpatton__

8/10 That's a really nice panorama with some good constrast going.


----------



## Moreorless

8/10 - Nice work matching the exposure of the fire to the rest of the scene.

More interesting whether today, again you'll need to click it to get a decent view.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle*
> 
> Nice. 9/10. 100L for that?


Yup, 100L + 580EXII on my 7D


----------



## JedixJarf

I was at a scketchy tire shop in the ghetto when i spotted this gem, had to use instagram to capture this beauty. A bit over exposed i know but it was bright out


----------



## AMD SLI guru

i like it... they need to get rid of the the 2< RVP100 465 3< RVP100 on the top

8/10


----------



## Jolly Roger

That would be what a friend of mine and I would call "Oroville's Finest". Haha.

This pic may not be photo-theory perfect, but i think it's one of a kind.


----------



## nikpatton__

6/10 Your composition is a bit off but it's still an interesting subject. I especially like the way the clouds flow. I think storms make for neat photography.


----------



## Jolly Roger

8.5/10 thats a nice shot. Like the contrast.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Saancho

8/10 Nice shot!


----------



## Furad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saancho*
> 
> 8/10 Nice shot!


7/10 Good shot but I think I would have gone down on the aperture to separate her from the back ground a little more.


----------



## Jolly Roger

8/10 I like that. Good lines, good balance, has a nice avante garde feel.


----------



## swindle

Wicked. 9/10. Just wish the whole tree was in the shot. Fantastic though.


----------



## Moreorless

7/10


----------



## Jolly Roger

I'm gonna have to give that one a 9/10. I really wanted to go 9.5/10 but I just hate the building in the background. But obviously I love it because of the 9. Very nice. Would you mind if I took a copy from here? I wouldn't use it for any commercial stuff or anything. Just on my pc for backgrounds or whatever.


----------



## Dilyn

9/10
I love the contrast between the ball and the grass and the dirt on the ball gives the ball some character - a story of sorts.
Although it doesn't seem to capture any sort of action, it is definitely a great picture. At least in my non-professional/new-to-photography opinion









Someone came over today to have some pictures taken for her orchestra biography thing she has to make. Need some external opinion on how my favorite came out, as I'm hypercritical of most of the things I do.


----------



## Conspiracy

they look ok. next time make a thread about it. this thread is while intended for fun to just rate the photo above not multiple photos









you will get better feedback starting a thread


----------



## Dilyn

Why did I totally forget about that option... I'm on a forum for crying out loud


----------



## Conspiracy

lol all good


----------



## Roxborough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moreorless*
> 
> 8/10, nice colours without feeling over processed.


Is that Pompeii? :O

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?hmxevv


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxborough*
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?hmxevv


I know where you live Roxborough


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I know where you live Roxborough


stalk much? lol


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> 9/10
> I love the contrast between the ball and the grass and the dirt on the ball gives the ball some character - a story of sorts.
> Although it doesn't seem to capture any sort of action, it is definitely a great picture. At least in my non-professional/new-to-photography opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone came over today to have some pictures taken for her orchestra biography thing she has to make. Need some external opinion on how my favorite came out, as I'm hypercritical of most of the things I do.


Looks good.

Shall we keep this goin?


----------



## Moreorless

Quote:


> Is that Pompeii? :O


Yep, headed off onto the backstreets and didnt see anyone for the best part of an hour.

7/10 - Sky seems a little overexposed to me and the angles of the pillars and spire rather distracting.


----------



## Durdle Class A

Nice composition and has a dramatic feeling. 8.5/10


----------



## Aura XP

9/10 Has great detail and a dramatic view. You could have zoomed in just a wee bit.


----------



## swindle

6/10. Its cool the branches are covered in a sheet of ice, but it lacks any real composition or focus point.


----------



## Moreorless

8/10 - Love the sense of movement but the background does make it a bit cluttered to me as a B&W.


----------



## jemping

8.5/10 Nice composition. Love it.


----------



## Conspiracy

while i enjoy the movie aliens. this photo is tough to look at, a different angle might make it more interesting or more isolation of the subject so the rest of the image doesnt distract. 5/10

shot this on film and couldnt get my AWB to work and didnt want to edit lol


----------



## nikpatton__

6/10 It's good composition but it looks a tad underexposed, creating some noise in the darker parts of the photo. I bet it would look good in black and white. Nice to see people using film


----------



## Moreorless

7/10 - The bokeh and saturation are a little distracting for me.



Finally got it to upload properly


----------



## Conspiracy

really like that shot and the composition with something in every part of the photo top to bottom. 9/10 only because the distorted perspective makes part of the image look a little too funny but its just the nature of a wide shot

another shot from my recent roll of expired kodak gold 400. i like how this one turned out







i would have taken it from the middle of the street but its a hill and a busy street


----------



## swindle

Nice. 8/10. Can't wait to get my first film roll developed.


----------



## _Nikhil

5/10 I guess it is a bit too oversaturated for me. Good focus on the dog & clarity, but the background still distracts.


----------



## Moreorless

6/10 - The middle of the plant being off center distracts for me.


----------



## Imrac

8/10, nice DOF while maintaining sharpness on the subject. Although I think it would look better if the dogs were off center.

Wish I had a nice lighting setup, so I could drop the exposure and keep the foreground detail.


----------



## Aura XP

8/10 I love Mustangs! I think the photo should focus more on the Mustang more than the background.



(This photo was taken off my Facebook, please excuse the quality. My PC with all my pictures crashed, so I scrounge for the ones I can find.)


----------



## EpicPie

^6/10. I don't like the static in the photo.

Random lomo shot from my phone.









Sent from my SGH-T989 using Satanic Unicorn magic.


----------



## Aura XP

3/10. No DOF, or is it FOD? Nothing really eye-snatching in this photo.

Also, EpicPie, you're supposed to say why you gave the photo above your's rating.


----------



## Moreorless

8/10, seems a little dark to me but then again thats always going to be an issue if we don't all have our monitors calibrated, besides the the only improvement I can think of would be having a bit more of the plant to the left in frame.


----------



## Imrac

7/10 Great photo, but the subject is a little lack luster. Maybe need a tree closer to give more foreground depth.



For some reason I like this photo, but at the same time, dislike it.


----------



## Aura XP

8/10. If the photo focused on the car, it would be a 10/10.


----------



## _Nikhil

7/10. Nice colour on it. I feel its too closely cropped.


----------



## robchaos

9/10 sharp and contrasty, just a little too bright in the very center.
The Happy Couple by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Moreorless

8/10


----------



## juneau78

nice contrast with the B/W, but what's your POI? 8/10

here's mine:


----------



## Moreorless

Quote:


> but what's your POI?[


I wouldnt say every pic needs to have a clearly dominate point of interest, in that shoot I was trying to get an upsidedown "U" shape starting with the bright patch of cloud feeding down to the two sunbeams and ending in the two bushes with the grass between them having stronger contrast.

9/10 Fashion photography doesnt normally interest me much but I can see thats an exellent shot and I like the lighting effects at the top and bottom alot.


----------



## ClickJacker

Edit: Ninja'd 9/10


----------



## Durdle Class A

9/10 Nice shot


----------



## Moreorless

8.5/10 - I'd loose a bit of the foreground myself but otherwise I like it alot.


----------



## gtsteviiee

8.5/10 I don't know, it's a nice photo but, there's something that's bothering me.


----------



## odin2free

I dont have a photo to share yet (getting my camera back with a new 24-70 or a 16-35 L lens)

Rate for above photo
9/10
Because i love the colors
I miss the city lights that i used to live in and this captures what i enjoyed seeing
The purples and green amazing right above the water...
Is the image stacked?


----------



## xlastshotx

(skipping the post above, since he didn't post a picture which defeats the purpose of the thread)
8/10 I really like the picture but its a little to vibrant for me


----------



## Nemesis158

8/10 nice lighting and focus.

here is my first go at really getting into car photography (since i actually have access to a car worthy of pictures now)
It my dad's new 1969 Mercury Cougar. I would have liked to find a better location but didnt have any time.


----------



## Rian

7/10 the car is well shot but the background is really really bothering me and kills it a bit for me, Maybe it's the green on blue?, Also the reflections on the bonnet , but still nice







.

Shot with my film Minolta 5000


Glide. by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rian*
> 
> 7/10 the car is well shot but the background is really really bothering me and kills it a bit for me, Maybe it's the green on blue?, Also the reflections on the bonnet , but still nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> snip*


yeah like i said the location isnt the best. i really need to get a weekend off so we can go to town and find some better places to take pics.
also, 6/10 im not sure your scan got all the color of the original picture

Heres another shot i took with my 18-55 @18 then did a little PP:


----------



## l4n b0y

8/10 MUCH better angle and focus than the original, and the PP looks awesome. ...however, I'm nothing but amateur, this is personal opinion.

This was a spur of the moment shot, while walking along the river. Beautiful sunset, set the timer, dropped the camera in the mud, and ran up beside her!


----------



## robchaos

8/10. I really really like the overall mood and composition, the only reason I knocked it down from a 10/10 is that with the lines of the photo, the horizon is crooked. However it looks like if you straightened that, then the foreground lines would be askew and look funny.


Vanity by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Cole19

7/10 Great photo! The only thing I don't like about it is that her face isn't facing and the POF is slightly off IMO.


IMG_4537.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## swindle

Sharp. 8/10.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle*
> 
> Sharp. 8/10.


Epic clouds! 7.5/10, I think the sand is a little too dark for the image, but otherwise I love it.


----------



## Rian

8/10 she looks great but the really bright bits of hair ruins it imo.


Dawn by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rian*
> 
> 8/10 she looks great but the really bright bits of hair ruins it imo.
> 
> Dawn by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


8/10 really like that wish the right of the frame was more exposed.


----------



## ClickJacker

9/10 I like the colors but could be a littler sharper


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10 water is sexy

Got my new paint on my sig, took a family pic.

Canon 60D IMG_1240.jpg by Sean W. Webster, on Flickr


----------



## richuwo11

8.5/10 - Nice guns. The shadows are a little distracting though.

Some more macro with my 105VR.


20120422-DSC_4394.jpg by richuwo11, on Flickr


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richuwo11*
> 
> 8.5/10 - Nice guns. The shadows are a little distracting though.
> Some more macro with my 105VR.
> 
> 20120422-DSC_4394.jpg by richuwo11, on Flickr


7/10
Seems a little over exposed directly in the center, and the flower is slighty out of focus on the edges. But nice job on getting so close.


----------



## Conspiracy

an off center composition would maybe make it more interesting because of the contrasting colors. 7/10


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 slightly off center and crookedish and looks slightly under exposed.

Here is a shot as we were entering PBIR for the drift event.









Canon 60D IMG_1263.jpg by Sean W. Webster, on Flickr


----------



## Moreorless

7/10 - A little overprocessed for my tastes.


----------



## theCanadian

7/10, the lighting seems flat. Cool spot though.

Except for some cropping, I don't process my action photos. Here's one from a few weeks ago. They ran it in the school paper.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian*
> 
> 7/10, the lighting seems flat. Cool spot though.
> Except for some cropping, I don't process my action photos. Here's one from a few weeks ago. They ran it in the school paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> very nice - 9/10. maybe a bit of a space to the left but really good action-packed shot.
> 
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/851806/width/600/height/400/flags/][IMG alt="400"]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/851806/width/600/height/400[/URL]
> 
> taken with a a cheap s3100 is the GW Bridge.


----------



## Durdle Class A

7/10, the subject is nice, along with the composition, however things such as the wonky horizon, dust spots, and weird flaring puts me off.


(I handheld that shot at 70mm at only 1/15th of a second and it's tack sharp! I am truely amazed at how effective the VR is)


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10 Love the water.


Canon 60D IMG_1259.jpg by Sean W. Webster, on Flickr


----------



## theCanadian

8/10


----------



## LoNeLyKiLLeR

Nice shot. I like the position of the bird. 9/10


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoNeLyKiLLeR*
> 
> Nice shot. I like the position of the bird. 9/10


8.5/10 nice and sharp, i like the sideways-ish angle.


----------



## cgg123321

[/quote]

7.5/10

Interesting perspective of the subject (the fence). I know it's hard to avoid having a "hole" in your photo as you can't control the clouds, but it sticks out on the white ocn background (it won't be as bad in the quote though







)



Canon 30D through a dirty window. Yeah there's a lot of noise.. Digic II represent


----------



## Moreorless

8/10, nice shot, the noise actually makes for quite a pleasing film like grain in that situation IMHO.


----------



## TheDude100

Pretty cool pig. 8/10

Takin with my Galaxy S II at Keesler AFB


----------



## Sean Webster

5/10


Plane over the Moon by Sean W. Webster, on Flickr


----------



## ClickJacker

10/10 TO THE MOON!!!!!!


----------



## swindle

I like the distant perspective. Also the photographer jammed in the corner! Haha great shot. 8/10.


----------



## theCanadian

The separation of subject and background is spectacular, but you have a lot of negative space, which takes away from your subject. Compounding the issue, your subject is "dead in the water" - more or less right in the middle. 7 or 8/10 aught to do.

I know, the sign is really distracting, but if you think I was stepping out in to that rain for a better angle, you're mad!


----------



## LoNeLyKiLLeR

i like a lot the rain drop but as you see the sign is really distracting so 7/10

082 by Tasos Papantonopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## Moreorless

2/10 - Not a very interesting composition and pretty dull lighting..


----------



## theCanadian

5/10 Wonky horizon and no clarity.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Very nice! 8.8, excellent exposure, beautiful sky, just wish it was a little wider











Btw almost no post processing on this one, just upped the exposure a little in lightroom.


----------



## theCanadian

I like it. 9/10. I'd bump the black up a bit though. Here's an option with the sign removed.


----------



## x_HackMan

9/10 Looks much better without that sign



Go easy I'm new to photography


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x_HackMan*
> 
> 9/10 Looks much better without that sign
> 
> Go easy I'm new to photography


8/10, a step back might of worked a little better for this image and the horizon is slightly off. Otherwise very cool image.


----------



## sbao26975

7.5/10

I think you're trying to go for that dreamy look, but that overexposes the center and draws my eyes towards the center instead of the face. I like the feel though!


----------



## cgg123321

Spoiler: Photo:







Although the blacks are bumped to the point where there isn't much detail in her hair, it does an excellnt job of drawing my eyes to the subject. Works well with the contrast between her clothing and hair. 9/10.


----------



## LoNeLyKiLLeR

Very nice idea , i will try to capture a same one







What Shutter speed did you use ? 9/10


Untitled by Tasos Papantonopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## richuwo11

6.5/10 - I think it is a little underexposed and that tree on the right is a little distracting.


20120422-DSC_4392.jpg by richuwo11, on Flickr


----------



## swindle

8/10. Very nice picture.

Just a rando of my new baby! Eat your heart out 7D...


----------



## Azefore

7.5/10 (A bit too dark just for me and the subject) I bet that 7D is crying though lol


Towards the North by Åzefore, on Flickr


----------



## crmorris89

9/10 Love it!


----------



## swindle

Great capture! Shows the whole "always have a camera with you" deal very well. 9/10.

One shot from a series I'm working on with a model friend of mine.


----------



## Moreorless

8/10 - Very nice indeed, exellent lighting.


----------



## Azefore

8.0/10 - Highlight of the horizon pulls the eye more than the rocks which I see being the main subject, great hues and softness in the blue water


Building on Air by Åzefore, on Flickr


----------



## Moreorless

7/10 - Nice composition but the upper arm of the crane being within the flare means the white background becomes distracting rather than neutral for me.


----------



## sbao26975

9/10

Love the feel of the picture and how it's framed. The background, car, and expression on the man's face work well together.


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10

Finally got myself a car.









Canon 60D IMG_1440.jpg by Sean W. Webster, on Flickr


----------



## mz-n10

glorified passat with a golf engine


----------



## overclocker23578

8/10

Like the details on the keys etc, also liking the DOF

Up a tree with a bear, sorry for low res


----------



## bah73

8/10 for being that close to a bear









VE SSV Holden Ute.


----------



## Defunctronin

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bah73*
> 
> 8/10 for being that close to a bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VE SSV Holden Ute.





7/10
Love the vehicle, and the photo is well exposed, just a little boring to me. Otherwise, I enjoy the horizon a lot; very beautiful where ever you are.


I made a lightbox today


----------



## kurt1288

7/10. It feels a little crowded especially on the left side. But other than that, it's good.

Got a new camera and spent a couple hours outside. I hate bees, but this guy seemed pretty calm and willing to not move for me. Would've been nice if he landed on something more colorful, but he didn't and you take what you're given.


----------



## robchaos

8/10. Nice use of DOF. Nice looking bee. What lens were you using?


MG MT by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## swindle

Nice shot. 7/10. I find most car photography kinda boring. Just me though.

This little fella flew into my room and then proceeded to squirm around and die. Ah. the circle of life.


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos*
> 
> 8/10. Nice use of DOF. Nice looking bee. What lens were you using?
> Nothing special. The camera I got was a Sony HX200V, so no interchangeable lens.


And to keep in line with the rules:

7-8/10 (I couldn't decide). Maybe cropping it so there's not so much empty space on the left. And I hate wasps/hornets/whatever that thing is. Had that flown into my room, my first reaction would have been to freak out and not to grab my camera.


----------



## Dilyn

8/10
The framing works well but I feel that the DOF should be shallower to make the bird pop out a bit more. Solid shot though.

I went to a friend's house with my camera and stupid me totally forgot that I had the ISO set to auto. So, of course, when we went into his basement, I got fifty photos with ridiculous amounts of noise









Silly me, I'll never do that again -.-

I got a few that turned out really nice somehow, and this is my favorite of them all.


----------



## robchaos

7/10, slight grain is fine. Did you consider trying b&w conversion for the photos that turned out too grainy in your opinion? Sometimes it can add to the effect. As for this photo, the only problem I have is the right side of the folded flag is cropped out, also leaves me wondering what is on the flag in the background too. A looser framing could have helped IMO.

I always chuckle when I drive past this place.

DSC_4903 by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Moreorless

8/10, nice street shot, maybe crop a bit off the top and bottom?


----------



## overclocker23578

8.5/10

I like









Another pic from Russia


----------



## LB11

What the hell, ill play too.

8/10
I like it a lot, but it could use some contrast or maybe more dramatic lighting at a different time of day.


----------



## G33K

8/10 cool macro shot, but the bee seems like it should be the point of focus, but it looks unfocused/motion blurred


----------



## Moreorless

7/10 - Quite interesting but the composition seems a little unbalanced to me.


----------



## mr one

8/10 good shot









btw not a pro or often using camera


----------



## Rian

6/10, Sharpen, add contrast and next time try add more DoF


----------



## swindle

Nice. 8/10. I like what the picture is about, what it show, just feels a little flat







Maybe bump the blacks ever so slightly?

Let me try that again







9/10. Love the contrast and the composition looking on down the street. Cool shot.


----------



## Michael J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> 8/10
> The framing works well but I feel that the DOF should be shallower to make the bird pop out a bit more. Solid shot though.


8/10 American flag = FBI Terrorist watch list


----------



## LoNeLyKiLLeR

7/10 , i don't find it very interesting but otherwise it's good.


Untitled by TasPap, on Flickr


----------



## Moreorless

7/10 - Doesnt seem that compositioning interesting to me but it does have a nice character to it.


----------



## Azefore

8.3/10 - The cloud coverage in the back is great against the muddy dark water there, a little dark in front of face for me but the nature of the statue is cool, had to double check focus cause of the material used










Still Grounds by Åzefore, on Flickr


----------



## Moreorless

9/10 - Very nice reflections, makes it look like the frogs swimming in milk.









You'll need to click on this one to get any decent detail.


----------



## The KurrK

7/10. Nice shot although the image isn't really big enough to give much detail.



Took this a few months ago at my trip to NYC.


----------



## Conspiracy

8/10 good framing and angle for a close up of statue

sunrise from my vacation in florida. shot on my iphone. will hopefully have it scanned from film sometime soon


----------



## Moreorless

8/10 - Nice balance of lighting, just enough on the foreground.


----------



## Conspiracy

looks cool 8/10

shot from my roll that i developed today


----------



## cgg123321

8/10, good framing.



Taken with those $5 ebay tubes







Bonus points if you know what this is.

edit: got ninja'd!. But my comment and rating is still appropriate.


----------



## biatchi

A note of some denomination if I had to guess.


----------



## Ferling Design

Looks like its from a dollar bill, maybe slightly higher aperature would allow both eyes to be in focus? but i like this shot 9/10


This is my girl friend, so be careful she might read this


----------



## ZealotKi11er

8/10


----------



## Conspiracy

6/10 i cant really tell what exactly is in perfect focus making my eye wonder around looking for a focal point other than the flower.

from my test roll of movie film, 50D. this shot is wide open at f1.4. BOKEH!!!!


----------



## SS_Patrick

7/10 very nice

Not sure if it's my mind or the cage but the left top makes my head freak out







Almost looks like it was hit with a hammer

Made a venture outside with the 5DMII


----------



## Rian

7/10. Good bokeh but looks grainy (to me) and subject is meh.


Doggeh by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


----------



## _Nikhil

8/10. Nice photo. great colors & focus.

You might need to click on this.


----------



## x_HackMan

8/10 Got Nice Colours in the sky

First Attempt at a HDR Image Kind of sucks


----------



## Imrac

4/10, way too much processing. You lost a bunch of colors and introduced a lot of grain. The trees have a pretty high halo effect going on with them too.


----------



## cgg123321

Spoiler: Photo



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imrac*
> 
> 4/10, way too much processing. You lost a bunch of colors and introduced a lot of grain. The trees have a pretty high halo effect going on with them too.






8/10. Good perspective, the parking line is a little awkward but that's hard to avoid.


Oregan Coast, WA.


----------



## biatchi

That's purrdy


----------



## SS_Patrick

8/10 nice perspective, The fog bothers me though

Kitty says screw you


----------



## Azefore

6.5/10 - Love the black background but the face focus looks pretty soft and slightly blurry, possibly a lower shutter? Framing is good too though

Took this yesterday for my mom, background is just my backyard so not great


Zeus by Åzefore, on Flickr


----------



## SS_Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> 6.5/10 - Love the black background but the face focus looks pretty soft and slightly blurry, possibly a lower shutter? Framing is good too though
> Took this yesterday for my mom, background is just my backyard so not great


I'd agree however knowing the kitty, that's just his face









Could also be I screwed with it in light room


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*
> 
> I'd agree however knowing the kitty, that's just his face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could also be I screwed with it in light room


Yah you can never quite tell with the sheen different coats give off, hard to tell with eyes as well


----------



## Moreorless

8/10 - Personally up the saturation of the greens in the background a little, give it a less washed out look.


----------



## swindle

Looks nice. Would have had a tighter crop on the lead line however. 8/10.


----------



## x_HackMan

9/10 Looks Epic and love the feel of it


----------



## _Nikhil

7/10. I like the way you captured its look . but overall it looks a bit underexposed / dull or is it my monitor.

Its rare that I see white clouds here.


----------



## solidsquirrell




----------



## Moreorless

7/10 for the sky shot, 4/10 for the PC shot.


----------



## Conspiracy

8/10 but doesnt seem very sharp. probably just because im on a laptop

one of the shots i developed on a roll of expired kodak gold


----------



## swindle

Where do you live Moreorless? Seems to have some great places to get some shots.


----------



## Kris88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> 8/10 but doesnt seem very sharp. probably just because im on a laptop
> one of the shots i developed on a roll of expired kodak gold


5/10, but developed yourself so +2
7/10


----------



## crazyg0od33

8/10
I like the open feel and the sense of speed


----------



## SS_Patrick

8/10 nice shot. Love contact shots in sports










Unfortunately working nights leaves me with little time to go outside









So more pictures of the kitty and his screw you face. Also testing out the new speedlight


----------



## Dilyn

I want to say 8/10. Excellent focus, but that (armrest?) distracts me.










Prom offered an excellent opportunity, although there were too many people to direct the subjects very much or to get enough space to take an adequate picture. So I take what I get, and I was only happy with this photo from the entire set


----------



## Moreorless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle*
> 
> Where do you live Moreorless? Seems to have some great places to get some shots.


The Cotswolds in the south west of the UK, never thought I'd see scenery envy from a Kiwi.









8/10 for the dual protrait.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

There's something I like about that...the soft lighting perhaps, and I find it gives a great sense of the moment, of being there. Anyway, 8/10 I would say.

To whoever rates mine, please try to keep in mind I am using a $50 Kodak Easy Share, so yeah...go easy.



EDIT - The original version looks pretty pixelated after OCN's resize, so here's a 1920x1200 version, it will hopefully be a bit better. The original is not like that, it's something that is happening with the re-size I guess.


----------



## x_HackMan

7/10 Looks good For a point and Shoot.



Edit

Should of zoomed in more on the bug but was shot with a the Panasonic Lumix G2 Kit Lens So it wouldn't focus much closer


----------



## d3310n

^ 8/10 i think you should have zoomed more on the bug


i love the subtle reflection of my huge Brooklyn bridge piece on the wall


----------



## Jolly Roger

4/10 Glad you like it but it doesn't do anything for me. The composition is good, but it doesn't interest me.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

The colours are nice, but there is no real focal point, and a lack of focus only in the top right corner. Not bad, but I would say 7/10. Again, whoever rates mine, $50 point and shoot.


----------



## d3310n

^ 6.5/10 good focus, but its really small and hard to see, kind of strange the way the bird is posed with its eyes closed and such, kind of blurred to but that might be your camera.


----------



## swindle

3/10? Terribly boring. Fantastic colors though.


----------



## d3310n

^ wow, 9/10 those colors are really awesome, also those reflections


----------



## Conspiracy

6/10 underexposed but nice framing. would be nicer if there was some extra color other than green to create a focal point

film shot while on my way out of universal park a while ago. taken with the kodak 50D


----------



## Sean Webster

Wow, I remember eating there when I was younger with my parents. XD 8/10

Well, all this money is now gone...but I got a car out of it.









Canon 60D IMG_1435-2.jpg by Sean W. Webster, on Flickr


----------



## ntuason

8.5/10 the is pretty cool! Perfect alignment too.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikkotuason/7215723784/in/photostream


----------



## Azefore

8.1/10 - Nothing truly eye drawing but technically well done, the subtle lighting gradient from bottom left to upper right is nice as well


Sliding By by Åzefore, on Flickr

Edit: Changed to a dif pic


----------



## Conspiracy

awesome photo 10/10

i hit my limit on flickr and didnt get many new film shots uploaded but here is one that i liked


----------



## Jolly Roger

6/10 I'm not lovin it. Something about the angles strains my "photographic eye"...maybe its just me.


----------



## Conspiracy

what angles are you talking about?


----------



## PROBN4LYFE




----------



## Conspiracy

8/10 on the bike rider shadow

and

7/10 on the swings. i would have gotten closer to take the picture to get the excitement of the girl on the swing although she doesnt look overly excited. unless that is not your child in which case dont get closer because that might be creepy lol. it is an interesting arrangement of objects in the frame with balance and whatnot if that is what you were going for









saw this walking around atlanta and took this shot with the xd11 and kodak 50D


----------



## ntuason

7.5/10 well that guys footprint will be there for a good while. Cool photo




http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikkotuason/7224673770/in/photostream/


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> what angles are you talking about?


Must be that the chain and the shadow in the background are the same line. Its not horrible. Just something about the composition is bugging me. Like the cement/footprints shot though.

7.5/10 on the shot above. Great lines and perspective, but not terribly interesting.


----------



## Azefore

8.4/10 - The brighter lighting on the front of the statue is nice, along with the more neutral non overwhelming greys of the leaves, hard to focus on head though


After Harvest - Take Three by Åzefore, on Flickr


----------



## Jolly Roger

9/10 great shot. The clouds give it nice linear perspective. The tree could have been too simple/boring, but the perspective really helps that and gives it a nice effect.


----------



## robchaos

7/10 nothing particularly attention drawing about the buildings


Watch out by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Rian

8/10, cool photo, The only thing is as a person preference, I like my blacks rich.


Brawl. by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rian*
> 
> I like my blacks rich.


whatever floats your boat, everyone has their own turn-ons lol


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> whatever floats your boat, everyone has their own turn-ons lol


I see what you did there...


----------



## Rian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> whatever floats your boat, everyone has their own turn-ons lol


Yeah yeah :')
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos*
> 
> I see what you did there...


----------



## ClickJacker

7/10 quack!


----------



## Jolly Roger

7.5/10 Thats a cool shot.


----------



## Azefore

9.1/10 - I'm assuming that's an HDR shot, so if so/not it has great processing, only enough to get the actual data out in front of the eyes, clouds bring the rather flat valley to life


Singularity by Åzefore, on Flickr


----------



## chmodlabs

- chmodlabs


----------



## SS_Patrick

5/10

Took me a good 30 seconds to figure out what was going on. Honestly, the picture is too confusing.

I started taking pictures of my new iPhone and then I did this.










Blew the background out with my flash. Pain in the butt to get focused.


----------



## Furad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*
> 
> 5/10
> Took me a good 30 seconds to figure out what was going on. Honestly, the picture is too confusing.
> I started taking pictures of my new iPhone and then I did this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blew the background out with my flash. Pain in the butt to get focused.


7/10 Interesting concept.


----------



## robchaos

7/10 It seems it was shot wide open with your tamron telephoto, just a little soft. Background is a little distracting due to the light and shadows, but a nice tight crop of a cool cat.


Protectors of the city by Robchaos, on Flickr

These are some 30 foot tall transformer art statues made out of old cars in the field of a local farm out here. For a sense of scale, at the left most log sticking out of the ground, my friend is standing there with his camera.


----------



## BFRD

I like it, however, I think I would have liked it better as a full silhouette. The partial detail on robot, makes me want to squint in and try and see more. I would still give it a 7/10, but I am a total sucker for B/W anything. Neat shot.



This is a single shot HDR taken this weekend in Lewisville, TX. I was driving by and saw a freshly bailed hayfield and went back the next day and took some pics. I converted this one to HDR using Photomatix. The original photo was taken with a Canon 7D using an EF-S 60mm 1/3200 sec @ f / 2.8.


----------



## ntuason

7.5/10. I like this one. The only thing is its slightly tilted to the right foreground.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikkotuason/7212370000/in/photostream


----------



## _Nikhil

9/10. Love the symetry & b/w. Kind of complements the photo by Azefore above.
What tool do you use for the b/w effects ?

My first attempt at panoramic style.


----------



## ntuason

The PP was done trough LR4. Manually adjusting the exposure and contrast.


----------



## sub50hz

Lol, your gear list.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Lol, your gear list.


Yah ik, wish I had a D4 with the nikons to kick around but my D7000/D40 works well enough just need some halfway decent glass is all lulz

7.7/10 - Ended up waiting for bottom half of the pan to appear but isn't there, everything else is good and decent exposure, not overly contrasty, I like it


Thor by Åzefore, on Flickr


----------



## sub50hz

Why do you wish you had a D4 or better glass? Art (any art) is 90% vision and 10% technique. Photographic technique, digital or analog, is 49% lighting and 49% composition. The remaining 2% is technical. That's why noobs talk about equipment, pros talk about money, and masters talk about light. This is, unfortunately, a conceptlost on this thread, and every once in a while I come in here looking for something inspiring but almost always come up empty handed. A few of you guys are clearly working towards bettering your vision and individual style, but this incessant need for more gear is stupid. No amount of gear will let you ride a wave of success or turn you into something you hope to be without practice.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Why do you wish you had a D4 or better glass? Art (any art) is 90% vision and 10% technique. Photographic technique, digital or analog, is 49% lighting and 49% composition. The remaining 2% is technical. That's why noobs talk about equipment, pros talk about money, and masters talk about light. This is, unfortunately, a conceptlost on this thread, and every once in a while I come in here looking for something inspiring but almost always come up empty handed. A few of you guys are clearly working towards bettering your vision and individual style, but this incessant need for more gear is stupid. No amount of gear will let you ride a wave of success or turn you into something you hope to be without practice.


I know what you mean man. I do have to add to what you are saying though, you do need a certain amount of gear before you can get those awesome shots. Like you really do need a decent camera, and you need a tripod for particular shots. but beyond a few basics, you are right, it is all about how you put the shot together.

I personally am just starting out, and I am still trying to learn how to use lighting to my advantage, and how to run the camera properly. Right now my current want is a decent flash so I can get some fill light on some of my indoor shots. I want a flash with one of those pieces you put on top to make it spread around the room, but that is my only current want. Well besides a camera bag, but that is totally different.









For the most part, most of my shots have improved greatly just by me learning how to better compose them, and how to better run my camera.

right now I have a Nikon D70 I got from a fellow OCN member, with a 20 - 80mm lens, and a 70 - 300mm lens. My only other piece of equiptment I have is a 40 dollar rocketfish tripod from bestbuy for my long exposure shots.


----------



## Jolly Roger

7.5/10 Fun shot, well composed.

I guess I'll post my "snow hound" pic too just for good measure....


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Why do you wish you had a D4 or better glass? Art (any art) is 90% vision and 10% technique. Photographic technique, digital or analog, is 49% lighting and 49% composition. The remaining 2% is technical. That's why noobs talk about equipment, pros talk about money, and masters talk about light. This is, unfortunately, a conceptlost on this thread, and every once in a while I come in here looking for something inspiring but almost always come up empty handed. A few of you guys are clearly working towards bettering your vision and individual style, but this incessant need for more gear is stupid. No amount of gear will let you ride a wave of success or turn you into something you hope to be without practice.


I'm sorry but that took me blindsided as a rather brash accusation of what photography "noobs" talk about and that a need for gear is "stupid", the whole thing in general really. I'm a complete noob and I don't care if I talk about gear or vision. There's a time and place for ALL talk, not just vision. Oh you say your vision includes a night shot, what's that your -Insert Digital Cam Here- can only get a usable shot up to 800 iso or so and no fast glass, oh well then there's that right down the drain. As for your idea of what the three categories talk about, well that's just plain funny, I'll leave it there. Not starting a flame war here but I get absolutely buggered when people preach practice vs equipment. Also I said I wished I had a D4 simply because of features I'd love to use, easy as that.

7.5/10 - I'll slap the same for you







, I enjoy the nose being hit by the snow only.

Shot directly into the sun on a rather nasty day with my friends, used a cheap Zykkor 920nm IR filter on this one

As the World Turns by Åzefore, on Flickr


----------



## dudemanppl

Don't worry, we're bagging on somebody that isn't you. You have pretty decent pictures.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> 7.5/10 - I'll slap the same for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I enjoy the nose being hit by the snow only.


Haha. Awesome. I miss that guy so much. He loved the snow. Had to put him down a little over a year ago.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Shot directly into the sun on a rather nasty day with my friends, used a cheap Zykkor 920nm IR filter on this one
> 
> As the World Turns by Åzefore, on Flickr


Thats a cool shot. I'll give it an 8/10. (these ratings are so arbitrary cause what criteria are we judging really... Not asking, just rhetorical. Seems kinda weird that someone can post a shot that they think is awesome and someone else's eye hates it... Anyways its still fun.)


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10 just doesn't pop out at me kinda bland comp i guess. Vignetting hurts my eyes.







haha

Today the clouds were soo weird, I was taking pics of some car parts and I see this above.

Canon 60D IMG_1474.jpg by Sean W. Webster, on Flickr


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudemanppl*
> 
> Don't worry, we're bagging on somebody that isn't you. You have pretty decent pictures.


Gotcha then







, I rest my case ^^


----------



## Infinitegrim

8/10 There is something annoying me about the picture. I can't put my finger on it though. But because of how dark teh picture is Its hard to see the bird.


----------



## Conspiracy

8/10 nice shot i like the motion blur on the plane propeller. would be cool if the plane on top was upside down top gun style lol


----------



## Infinitegrim

5.5/10. Not trying to be harsh on you, but I dont know what I'm supposed to look at, nor do I see anything interesting.

This should make you happy...


----------



## Lost Hawaiian

9/10. That's great timing on that shot. I love the airshows









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> 8/10 nice shot i like the motion blur on the plane propeller. would be cool if the plane on top was upside down top gun style lol


Here you go...from the "Thunder on the Rock" show a couple of years ago...

I actually might have posted this before somewhere around here...

Rich


----------



## Conspiracy

not trying to be harsh on you or anything but not every shot has a clear intended subject to look at. but your feedback is welcome and i appreciate it


----------



## Buzzin92

Nice, Love the shots of the aircraft ^_^ 7/10

FINALLY got my camera back. been over a month with it being in for "repairs".


----------



## _Nikhil

7/10. Nice photo. The cat feels a little underexposed but I like the colour of the grass.


----------



## robchaos

8/10. Interesting concept, the bokeh could be viewed as a little distracting, but I like it.


Caged by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Moreorless

8/10 - Only thing I'd change is leave the blown out highlights on the right hand monkeys arm bright rather than just a patch of grey.

The Olympic Torch came within about 30 feet of my house today.


----------



## ChronoBodi

7/10, i rather have the torch bearer be in center, and there's a bit too much of the crowd;


----------



## adanmtxt1

7/10 - I wish the details were processed a bit to make them pop, since the composition itself is captivating and the eye never wants to drift away. Nice!

A shot of our old 335.


profi by Lunitic, on Flickr


----------



## AoHxBram

8/10, im not an expert at this, but i like cars in general, would've been nice to have the background fading out a bit.

Just took and did some aplied a bit of HDR for the first time, and croppsed \ sizer to 1920x1080.


----------



## Azefore

7.5/10 - Like the non overdone hdr toning and the subject itself but a bit soft in the mid center of the flower and 16:9 aspect is iffy for me

Old macro I like, it's cropped in but the original is only good for a big wallpaper ^^

Speck of Saturation by Åzefore, on Flickr


----------



## Buzzin92

Oh wow, 9/10!

I really like the focus on this, really catches your attention.










Tamron 103a at 210mm, F8.0


----------



## Moreorless

7/10 - Its a composition I like but the bird doesnt quite stand out enough to support it fully for me.


----------



## mahtareika

5/10 nice shot.


----------



## kurt1288

5/10. I like the color of the flower, but too much of it is out of focus. Would also be nice to have the background have more color to contrast against the flower.

Spent a couple hours at a botanic garden here today, so lots of pictures of flowers:


----------



## Dilyn

8/10. I really would've liked to have had the entire flower in the photo, and it seems just a tiny bit over exposed in the back and underexposed in the front


----------



## Buzzin92

6/10

Slightly over exposed and not enough contrast. But other than that, looks good


----------



## Azefore

6.5/10 - Overall bright to dark side gradient is nice but flowers aren't exposed enough to draw from the dark watewr. Framing is nice as well, would've liked to see the dangling extras on the right cropped/shot out tho

One of my first macros with the sigma 70-300 (Love the cheap bugger)

The Lone Hub by Ã&#8230;zefore, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10

Pic of a Mustang GT on the way to Lake Okeechobee.

Canon 60D IMG_1568.jpg by Sean W. Webster, on Flickr


----------



## Nickc84

6/10

My mother in laws pug


Daisy by Nicholas Caputo, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10 That is one derpy pug, I'm glad that both of mine aren't that ugly. XD

My friend just got accepted to FSU.









Canon 60D IMG_1776.jpg by Sean W. Webster, on Flickr


----------



## SS_Patrick

7/10

I don't like how he almost disappears into the background. I'd also like to see more of the FSU if that's the subject you were going for









Other than that great image

Did some jewelry shots for my mom. This one I really liked


----------



## Nickc84

7/10

Nice overall image. Good exposure, clarity and sharpness but that black part in the middle right hand corner is distracting. I would give it a 8/10 with a tighter crop. Nice job


IMG_6261 by Nicholas Caputo, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10, too much vignette imo


Canon 60D IMG_1696.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## USFORCES

8/10


----------



## Nickc84

Sean, that shot has been excepted and sold in many stock photography company's. Sometimes you have to think outside the box.


----------



## MistaBernie

A) The word you're looking for is 'accepted' (unless you're trying to tell us that stock agencies made a point to exclude your photo from purchase, which I highly doubt since it does nothing good for your argument). See: http://www.elearnenglishlanguage.com/difficulties/acceptexcept.html

B) Try not to put a lot of 'stock' (see what I did there?) in these ratings, as many times personal preference far overrides technical image quality (at least the last few times that I've seen/heard discussion about reasoning, this has been the case).


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickc84*
> 
> Sean, that shot has been excepted and sold in many stock photography company's. Sometimes you have to think outside the box.


And that is to sway my opinion of the photo? lol

I am not a stock photography company. I am just a hobby shooter who has a taste that is not partial to that particular photo.

How am I supposed to think outside the box when judging a very bland and unoriginal photo?









Most of your other images are nice, but that sunset/sunrise one is "meh" to me.


----------



## Nickc84

No biggie. I just thought 6 out of 10 was a little harsh since it's 1 of my best selling images. You're right though.. sorry


----------



## Buzzin92

^^^^^^^

Nice shot on the Sparrowhawk, though the background lacks definition, maybe add a little more contrast and possibly a little more saturation. With that said 7/10

Here's another from Clumber, decided to try out some panoramic shots.










Lumix G2
Kit lens 14-42


----------



## Azefore

7.5/10 - Well done technically, nothing really draws me in but I like the leading lines of the fence and wouldv'e liked to see that upper right yellow field there. Sky looks good as well

Cheap infrared filter hocus pocus here

The Unseen Face by Åzefore, on Flickr


----------



## vittau

8/10
I like it, though I usually have a sweet spot for architecture photos (probably because I suck so bad at these







).
Perhaps it would've been a bit better if you got closer and zoomed in more on the building (so you would've framed it at a higher angle, and have less stuff below)... dunno, just my opinion.


_Her name is 'Pirá', it means "fish" in the Tupi language (Brazilian native people)_


----------



## ClickJacker

8/10 I really like the eyes very sharp but maybe a little under exposed.


----------



## vittau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> 8/10 I really like the eyes very sharp but maybe a little under exposed.


I don't know, parts of the fur are already overexposed (upper left), so that was a tricky situation... I would've loved to use bracketing/HDR, but I guess she wouldn't want to pose that long for me.









*EDIT:* ...And some photo-manipulation later: http://vitormach.deviantart.com/art/These-Eyes-2-214969361
I think it's a little better now. A bit of magic was employed to recover overexposed detail.


----------



## kurt1288

ClickJacker: 7/10. I live everything about it, but I think that it would have been nicer if the sun would have been below the horizon. The boat seems to be the main focus in the picture, but the sudden bright spot of the sun distracts me. Other than that, I like the colors, composition, and HDR.


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurt1288*
> 
> t, I like the colors, composition, and HDR.


Correction you like the colors and composition. No HDR here


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> Correction you like the colors and composition. No HDR here


lol its much easier to just ignore obviously bad comments and statements. your shot is great as is. if you took it with the sun below the horizon the entire image would change to a much longer exposure shot. not sure if that guy even knows what HDR is anyway


----------



## Nickc84

I do!


Vanderbilt Mansion by Nicholas Caputo, on Flickr


----------



## DuckKnuckle

10/10

I would gladly use your photo as a wallpaper.



Took this in 2009 with a Nokia N79. Only editing was setting it to grayscale before taking the photo.


----------



## Nickc84

8/10 was going to give 7/10 but ..amazing quality for A CAMERA phone!


Brookgreen Gardens by Nicholas Caputo, on Flickr


----------



## vittau

What do you guys use to tone map HDR images? I like to use Enfuse, which is an automated command-line program. It gives very natural results.

*EDIT:* Oh yes, the rating. I'll give it 9/10 because there's a bit of ghosting (wind during the bracketing), and also due to that little overexposed cloud over there (nitpicking). Other than that, very good shot.

Here's one more from me:


_Vassouras, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil_


----------



## robchaos

9/10 sharp, nice colors, and interesting composition.


Too loud! by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Kris88

5/10


Untitled by K r i s, on Flickr


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> lol its much easier to just ignore obviously bad comments and statements. your shot is great as is. if you took it with the sun below the horizon the entire image would change to a much longer exposure shot. not sure if that guy even knows what HDR is anyway


I apologize that my _opinion_ of a picture wasn't the same as yours. And bad comments? Seriously? How in a thread that's solely based on subjective opinion can you claim that a comment is "bad"? But that's a good idea. In a thread where the main idea is to get constructive criticisms about your pictures, let's just ignore what we don't like. So I got one detail wrong. Who cares? My *subjective opinion* still is the same.

And, no duh. Waiting for less light would require a longer exposure. But why is that a bad thing (a somewhat rhetorical question)? It's not like suddenly the entire picture is ruined and loses everything when exposure times increase. Just not sure what you're trying to point out here other than an obvious fact.

TL;DR? It's a good picture. Whatever.

Oh, and yes, I know what HDR is. Though knowing what is it doesn't give me the ability to identify it correctly 100% of the time.


----------



## Conspiracy

no its ok continue raging over my post. you got 2 things wrong in case you lost count. waiting for less light does require a longer exposure im happy you know that is required. but waiting longer when taking a picture of the sunset changes the results you get and what you are trying to capture... the sun setting not the sun already gone... your suggestion would have been pretty much a night time exposure just to clarify, rather than the original sunset.

knowing what HDR actually is should give you the ability to identify it at least 99% of the time being that its pretty obviously what HDR and non HDR shots are

you're funny when your mad. btw the point of this thread is not to get constructive criticism about your photos its just to rate your photo on a scale of 1-10

i think you are looking for this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/493575/critique-the-photo-above-you


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurt1288*
> 
> In a thread where the main idea is to get constructive criticisms about your pictures...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> i think you are looking for this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/493575/critique-the-photo-above-you


^this. This is the 'rate my photo thread'. It's been discussed many times before, if you want to get into critiques of individual images, that's fine, but that's not the intention of _this thread_. It's the intention of the thread linked by Conspiracy.


----------



## Nickc84

7/10

I never got around to make some changes to this image. I felt the clouds were a little over processed and on the left side of frame theirs some weirdness going on in the blue clouds from tone mapping.


Brookgreen Gardens by Nicholas Caputo, on Flickr


----------



## BlackVenom

8/10

I'm no photographer and don't really plan to be - just take pics because "it will last longer" lol. I would appreciate some general advice, though.









And yea, that's 300'-2675'... lol

EDIT: Would Flickr be better than photobucket?


----------



## Totimoshi

9/10 Just because I feel the photo is lacking something. Amazing photo regardless



Took that with my Lumia 900...


----------



## vittau

8/10 Cute, spontaneous.









Here's one more, please let me know if I'm boring you with my countryside photography.









It's one of my earliest bracketed photos, I certainly could've done it better.

_Sacra Família, Rio de Janeiro - Brazil (triple exposure - Enfused)_


----------



## Buzzin92

Not bad, and no.. You're not boring me







I love country/landscape photography









8/10, clouds look a bit over exposed, everything else looks good









I just got my replacement Bass driver for my Mission M73 floor standing speakers, Also got another lens to play with... Who knows what combination you can think of

















http://jlryan.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d51zog8


----------



## adanmtxt1

Very cool shot - surprising moire wasn't a problem in the least. 8/10


Nightshade r1 by Lunitic, on Flickr


----------



## conwa

Lexus, the even better Toyota 8/10

Some dutch influence


----------



## Jolly Roger

6/10 Due to the centering of the windmill and other lack of detail I don't find it too interesting. But given the old fashioned/antiqued look of the whole shot it actually kinda fits well since many antique photos didn't use composition much anyways. So overall it works nicely.


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> 6/10 Due to the centering of the windmill and other lack of detail I don't find it too interesting. But given the old fashioned/antiqued look of the whole shot it actually kinda fits well since many antique photos didn't use composition much anyways. So overall it works nicely.


oh my that looks like that one level from l4d2.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> oh my that looks like that one level from l4d2.


Haha. Denver.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> 6/10 Due to the centering of the windmill and other lack of detail I don't find it too interesting. But given the old fashioned/antiqued look of the whole shot it actually kinda fits well since many antique photos didn't use composition much anyways. So overall it works nicely.


Haha, that does look like a level from l4d2.

On topic:
I don't know the right part of the photo is kind of distracting also the upper part of the photo is slightly over exposed in which it's hurting my eyes. 7/10, that's just me though.


My attempt at flash photography, I used a cooking pasta pan to get this and fake flowers, lol.


----------



## Moreorless

8/10, it worked well, very dymatic lighting.


----------



## vittau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> On topic:
> I don't know the right part of the photo is kind of distracting also the upper part of the photo is slightly over exposed in which it's hurting my eyes. 7/10, that's just me though.


I searched and searched, but I can't find a single overexposed spot on that photo...
Is your monitor calibrated?


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vittau*
> 
> I searched and searched, but I can't find a single overexposed spot on that photo...
> Is your monitor calibrated?


a small area of white in the top center of your photo is blown out and is over exposed but it does not distract at all. not sure what that person is talking about


----------



## vittau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> a small area of white in the top center of your photo is blown out and is over exposed but it does not distract at all. not sure what that person is talking about


My photo?
I think he was referring to this photo.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vittau*
> 
> My photo?
> I think he was referring to this photo.


yea your photo. thats the one i am talking about as well in response to his comment


----------



## Conspiracy

nice shot moreorless. 10/10

recent develop today (dev time 4min30sec with standard 6min30sec BLIX). from a test roll of 50D pushed to 200. only edit was sharpness after scan. shot with the lovely 28mm f2.8 in better than bargain price in bargain condition from KEH


----------



## BlackVenom

9/10 - mainly for the great quality of the photo. The structure is too nice and clean to be an entry to an evil lair







& the top being cut off is a bit of a pooper.

Feedback is appreciated. Tips/crits/etc










EDIT: Bike has been sitting there for at least half a decade if not longer... the other side is trashed - gas tank shroud is rusted and falling apart etc. Beautifully aged on the other side









EDIT2: Hurrah for page #666! And where do you all upload your photos to? I have a photobucket but I never managed it well and it's so old (for PSP owners) the Killer-X Exploit was new when i made it.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> EDIT: Bike has been sitting there for at least half a decade if not longer... the other side is trashed - gas tank shroud is rusted and falling apart etc. Beautifully aged on the other side


7/10 Would crop the top and bottom a little and possibly recompose slightly b/c that slanted stick is distracting.

Quote:


> EDIT2: Hurrah for page #666! And where do you all upload your photos to? I have a photobucket but I never managed it well and it's so old (for PSP owners) the Killer-X Exploit was new when i made it.


You can upload them to here when you embed a image...

I use flickr myself as i can export everything to it from lightroom quickly.

meh, uploaded a quickie of my "new" rims on the way in the house.

New RS4 Rims by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

7/10 I do like the rims...but wash your baby!!! For a quick snapshot that is good. Rear is hidden in the shadows though.


DSC_3391 by Robchaos, on Flickr
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> You can upload them to here when you embed a image...
> I use flickr myself as i can export everything to it from lightroom quickly.


Dont forget, flickr is one of the few free hosting services that does not help themselves to your copyright! +1 for flickr.


----------



## _Nikhil

8/10. Nice clouds. Almost looks like those in the photoshop cloud brushes ads.

Another panoramic style.


----------



## Conspiracy

not sure if you meant for the colors to look like that but the WB is pretty off on your pano shot. still a nice one 7/10

just developed the roll i shot first with my 28. only edit was sharpen and increase the blacks slightly.

BOKEH!


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> not sure if you meant for the colors to look like that but the WB is pretty off on your pano shot. still a nice one 7/10
> just developed the roll i shot first with my 28. only edit was sharpen and increase the blacks slightly.
> BOKEH!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great shot, subject is a little boring, but in focus, and good composition. and great bokeh. 8/10

What you guys think of this 4 image pano of the sunset I shot off my balcony.


----------



## vittau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> What you guys think of this 4 image pano of the sunset I shot off my balcony.


8/10
I wish it had a bit more features on the city scape, most of it is pitch black (31.5% of the pixels are 0,0,0). But still, I'd say the photo works, it's pleasant to look at.











Yes, I know it's a little overexposed. But I was lucky to catch him sitting still for a moment, didn't have much time to setup properly.


----------



## jordanecmusic

Very pretty picture. I'd say 10/10. Dogs are fun.



Sigh, I miss my camera. lol

I took this from a camera phone. I at least deserve an A for effort


----------



## Moreorless

8/10 for the composition, 2/10 for clarity and the lighting.


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moreorless*
> 
> 8/10 for the composition, 2/10 for clarity and the lighting.


10/10 because I love cows, especially when theyre in my stomach


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> 10/10 because I love cows, especially when theyre in my stomach


Good sir, you forgot something in your post. 1/10 for at least doing the rating part. lol


Image is sideways. Anywho, I wanted to post a different pic but the quality wasn't there - only story. This 30+ year abandoned road lead to a small town that was moved when they built the reservoir. It was above water level so I took a stroll around the block to see it. Had they simply raised the lowest buildings 4-6' it'd probably be above water and we'd have our own Venice. (until the first really bad flood... then we'd have nonice).


----------



## vittau

Guys, I'm not desperate for attention or something, but you sorta forgot my photo over there...

*EDIT:* jordanecmusic commented it, thanks!


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vittau*
> 
> Guys, I'm not desperate for attention or something, but you sorta forgot my photo over there...


it happens sometimes. just repost your image rating the image above to start it going again


----------



## Ttny




----------



## vittau

Dude seriously, you're supposed to RATE the photo above you!


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> it happens sometimes. just repost your image rating the image above to start it going again


This. It happens from time to time...


----------



## Azefore

To get it going again









7/10 for trying to get the dog to look at yah







and getting the job done but 4/10 for the rest, harsh flash and not a great background for my tastes

An oldie of mine

Framing the Composer by Åzefore, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

blackvenom 6/10 cool path but not super interesting visually

ttyn 1/10 boring snapshot that is further challenging to look at because of the harsh flash to be honest

azefore 8/10 interesting selfie with nice slightly off center framing of the focal point

another shot recently developed that i thought was kinda neat. wish the hallway was longer


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> azefore 8/10 interesting selfie with nice slightly off center framing of the focal point


Not me, just a snap I got when I ran by my friend when we went for a photo session, ty though


----------



## Alphatek45

Conspiracy- 8/10 Like the natural light.
Leads my eyes right down the hall. Wish it were longer too.

I'm Still learning. Here is a night shot.


----------



## Conspiracy

as soon as i saw your shot i was like 'i know that city







' ATL


----------



## Alphatek45

SCAD parking deck. I think everyone with a dslr in Atl has this shot in one form or another








Had to take a crack at it.


----------



## Conspiracy

i havent tried a night shot of atl yet but yall have a nice view. i like the view we have from the parking deck at georgia public broadcasting on 14th st


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphatek45*
> 
> Conspiracy- 8/10 Like the natural light.
> Leads my eyes right down the hall. Wish it were longer too.
> I'm Still learning. Here is a night shot.


9/10 Stunning, Love the motion lines from the moving cars and the way the buildings move from left to right and everything, Has a good sense of "motion" to it


Blue Blue Jay 1 by Kenjis9965, on Flickr

I couldnt decide to submit this one or the other one i took thats very similar...







Oh well


----------



## Jolly Roger

Yeah I also like the ATL one. Very nice.
9/10 for the Jay. Its really cool. I LOVE how you can see the water droplets.


----------



## elikim

Quote:


>


Sorry but the picture is underexposed and the horizon is not level. Also I am not sure what the subject of the picture is. The van on the left needs to be moved.
This seems more like a snapshot than a well thought out picture. I would say 3.5-4

This is a picture I took when I went up to NH for Spring Break.
I got it on a canvas for father's day.
I realized that it seems a little exposed but it could just be me staring at it for too long.
What do you guys think?


editIMG_4331 by elikim11, on Flickr


----------



## nderscore

@elikim: I think the picture's composition needs some work. The background forest detracts from the main focal point, which is the heavenly pool of water. Moreover, the foreground ice makes the image look sloppy, as though you stumbled upon the scene and quickly snapped a shot (even considering the 50 second exposure). Perhaps if you tightly cropped the photo and only left a narrow landscape dimension, it might just trick the eye to thinking you were off the coast of an icy expanse, rather than some pool of water in the woods.


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nderscore*
> 
> @elikim: I think the picture's composition needs some work. The background forest detracts from the main focal point, which is the heavenly pool of water. Moreover, the foreground ice makes the image look sloppy, as though you stumbled upon the scene and quickly snapped a shot (even considering the 50 second exposure). Perhaps if you tightly cropped the photo and only left a narrow landscape dimension, it might just trick the eye to thinking you were off the coast of an icy expanse, rather than some pool of water in the woods.


I think you're totally wrong, his picture is actually very well composed.
The warm forest makes the ice pop and give it separation, and it almost makes you feel like you're there.
The exposure of the top right corner would probably be brought down a bit, but other than that.
10/10

as for your image, I couldn't be more lost on what I'm looking at besides a bunch of metal, and the overuse of the tilt-shift effect.
colours are nice.
5/10

Fan powered para glider, was pretty high up in the sky over the beach, shot mid day, telephoto.


----------



## Majorhi

8/10 Cool pic! Last year camping. Was amazed I got this clear of a shot.


----------



## robchaos

8/10. good for a shot that would probably be very hard to get without a super telephoto normally. distracting highlights though.


Water under the bridge by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## x_HackMan

9/10 Must say an amazing shot

What did you use to get that effect ?

Anyway My Pic


----------



## Moreorless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> I think you're totally wrong, his picture is actually very well composed.
> The warm forest makes the ice pop and give it separation, and it almost makes you feel like you're there.
> The exposure of the top right corner would probably be brought down a bit, but other than that.
> 10/10


I'd agree whole heartly with this, the section of woodland really brings the pic to life and provides a nice symmetry with the rocks in the water aswell, one of the best pics I'v seen posted here.

7/10 for the Squirrel, I think it could be improved a little by cropping some of the bottom away as the empty space draws attension it itself for me.

Dog walking this evening...


----------



## elikim

Thanks for the comments guys. I really appreciate it


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moreorless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> I think you're totally wrong, his picture is actually very well composed.
> The warm forest makes the ice pop and give it separation, and it almost makes you feel like you're there.
> The exposure of the top right corner would probably be brought down a bit, but other than that.
> 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> I'd agree whole heartly with this, the section of woodland really brings the pic to life and provides a nice symmetry with the rocks in the water aswell, one of the best pics I'v seen posted here.
> 
> 7/10 for the Squirrel, I think it could be improved a little by cropping some of the bottom away as the empty space draws attension it itself for me.
> 
> Dog walking this evening...
Click to expand...

I want to live there.









10/10


Canon 60D IMG_1602.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Infinitegrim

Very Nice 10/10!

Looks better @ fullsize


----------



## adanmtxt1

9/10. The only thing I wish is to be closer, but perhaps that just sets it.


Nightshade r1 by Lunitic, on Flickr


----------



## Infinitegrim

I didn't crop any close so I can use it for a desktop, plus you can see the trail of heat & exhaust.


----------



## ClickJacker

9/10 that's a interesting angle.


----------



## Majorhi

Picture of art! 9/10


Along the McKenzie river


----------



## Moreorless

8/10 - Personally the pontoon or whatever it is in the middle distracts me a little and makes the space at the front seem "empty" rather than part of the scene as a whole. Maybe clone it and the little area of calm behind it out? besides that the pic has a great atmosphere.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Picture of art! 9/10
> 
> Along the McKenzie river


Just a quick photoshop of your great picture (and I'm terrible with photoshop)


Rate picture above me 9/10
Love it! almost a perfect amount of the sun is blocked



If I was any good at photo shop I would try to edit out the electrical lines in the background of this photo


----------



## robchaos

7/10 the flare is pleasing, and the angle works ok, but the power line sprouting from his head detracts, and you cut off the lower part of his elbow. minor issues.


Tranquil Reflections by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Majorhi

10/10 Very vibrant and calm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Just a quick photoshop of your great picture (and I'm terrible with photoshop)
> 
> Rate picture above me 9/10
> Love it! almost a perfect amount of the sun is blocked
> 
> If I was any good at photo shop I would try to edit out the electrical lines in the background of this photo


Unfortunately I don't have photoshop. Whoa is me. You made my photo look great!


----------



## ntuason

7/10.



http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikkotuason/7332974460/in/photostream


----------



## vittau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> 10/10 Very vibrant and calm.
> Unfortunately I don't have photoshop. Whoa is me. You made my photo look great!


GIMP is a very good freeware alternative to Photoshop.


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10

I need to install my coilovers bad lol

Canon 60D IMG_1853.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have photoshop. Whoa is me. You made my photo look great!


Woe*









@Above
8/10. The glare on the windows/windshield + the reflection on the car door bother me. Overall, a very nice shot.


----------



## biatchi

The bokeh on that shot looks like painting


----------



## Conspiracy

BOKEH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alphatek45

Dilyn 9/10 Bokehlicious. Solid composition.


Tub Time! by Adam Bucceri, on Flickr


----------



## Moreorless

8/10 - Very nice skin tone.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> The bokeh on that shot looks like painting


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> BOKEH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphatek45*
> 
> Dilyn 9/10 Bokehlicious. Solid composition.
> 
> 
> Tub Time! by Adam Bucceri, on Flickr












Love me some bokeh


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10

Took this and got scared to hell by a few racoons that snook up on me when taking it lol. I guess that is what I get for going to the library at 4AM eh? haha

Canon 60D IMG_1879.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Skaterboydale

8.5/10 Not too keen on the glare from the lamppost at the top



Have a guessy where?


----------



## vittau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> BOKEH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love me some bokeh


Are you guys bokehphiles or something?


----------



## Conspiracy

no i just make fun of it because of the guy on DigitalREV TV hence my avatar


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vittau*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> BOKEH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love me some bokeh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you guys bokehphiles or something?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> no i just make fun of it because of the guy on DigitalREV TV hence my avatar


This








I love that guy.


----------



## SpykeZ

Went out to take some shots of my buddies disc golf tournament he was sponsoring with his brand "Glide"


----------



## G33K

9/10 cool shot, could probably be a Glide advertisement


----------



## Conspiracy

nice macro shot. not the most interesting composition but still a nice image 7/10

fence that i helped build this morning. taken on my iphone


----------



## Sean Webster

4/10


Canon 60D IMG_1909.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Defunctronin

8/10. I like the composition and the richness of the color.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Went out to take some shots of my buddies disc golf tournament he was sponsoring with his brand "Glide"






Also, what disc golf course is that? If it's Madison, WI, I played it. I used to live there, and miss Mad-town dearly.

*EDIT* I know it's in mad-town now, I can see that it's sponsored by Glass Nickel, I LOVE THAT PLACE. Also I see an Ale Asylum logo on there, I love Hopalicious, It's my beer; I hadn't had it since I moved home from mad-town after my divorce, and I just found it in a liquor store nearby.


----------



## ClickJacker

10/10 awesome shot. I like how the power lines just kinda fade way.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defunctronin*
> 
> 8/10. I like the composition and the richness of the color.
> 
> Also, what disc golf course is that? If it's Madison, WI, I played it. I used to live there, and miss Mad-town dearly.
> *EDIT* I know it's in mad-town now, I can see that it's sponsored by Glass Nickel, I LOVE THAT PLACE. Also I see an Ale Asylum logo on there, I love Hopalicious, It's my beer; I hadn't had it since I moved home from mad-town after my divorce, and I just found it in a liquor store nearby.


It's at Token Creek







Glide just sponsored another tournament over the weekend with both Ale Asylum and Glass Nickel. Sucks you weren't around, the player party was fun as hell. If you ever come by again let me know


----------



## Defunctronin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> It's at Token Creek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glide just sponsored another tournament over the weekend with both Ale Asylum and Glass Nickel. Sucks you weren't around, the player party was fun as hell. If you ever come by again let me know


I love token creek, spent quite some time there...looking for my discs, lol.








I found two really nice discs out there right after I destroyed my 75$ driver on hole 3 or 4; I was totally bummed, thought I was gonna be without a driver period, and then I found a driver in the tall grass on 5, and then a putter in the grass behind 8s basket.








Thanks for the offer too, if I ever head back up that way, I'll buy you a brew.


----------



## G33K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> 10/10 awesome shot. I like how the power lines just kinda fade way.


8/10 looks a little fuzzy, but cool shot and nice contrast


----------



## Furad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*
> 
> 8/10 looks a little fuzzy, but cool shot and nice contrast


9/10 I think it would be better if the pole and power drops were chopped out.


----------



## robchaos

8/10 Might just be due to photobuckets compression, but it looks like the background is slightly sharper then the rider. The jersey walls are a little distracting at the vantage point you shot that from, but overall a good picture.


DSC_5523 by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

8.5/10 cool shot


Deerfield Beach Pier by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Moreorless

8/10 - The keystoning distortion is a little "one effect too many" for me but its certainly very interesting.


----------



## OJX

Why strip a landscape of it's colour? Such an idea could work in other contexts - perhaps with a minimalist landscape shot - but not with this image. Furthermore, the composition could use some work. Too many elements are competing from my attention and the branch on the right is distracting. Sorry, but I'd rate it as average.

Here's a recent one of mine.


----------



## Conspiracy

looks good 7/10

here is one from a headshot shoot i did today. definitely not a professional portrait photographer but i think i did ok


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OJX*
> 
> Why strip a landscape of it's colour? Such an idea could work in other contexts - perhaps with a minimalist landscape shot - but not with this image. Furthermore, the composition could use some work. Too many elements are competing from my attention and the branch on the right is distracting. Sorry, but I'd rate it as average.
> Here's a recent one of mine.


Seemed to work fine for Ansel Adams..


----------



## OJX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Seemed to work fine for Ansel Adams..


Yes and the photo below was sold for almost a million dollars.


However, if you shot this image today you'd likely have a hard time getting a relative to accept the print as a gift. This is because you are not William Eggleston, and the other poster is not Ansel Adams.

I'm sure you can begin to understand why it is a bad idea to compare a personal snapshot to similar famous photographs which are only famous because of their context/movement.

/thread derailment


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OJX*
> 
> Yes and the photo below was sold for almost a million dollars.
> However, if you shot this image today you'd likely have a hard time getting a relative to accept the print as a gift. This is because you are not William Eggleston, and the other poster is not Ansel Adams.
> I'm sure you can begin to understand why it is a bad idea to compare a personal snapshot to similar famous photographs which are only famous because of their context/movement.
> /thread derailment


Apples and oranges. You literally just took one of a handful of exceptions in an attempt to discredit what was a nearly joking comment. While that photo may be famous because of context/movement, Adams hardly is. Generally, his landscapes are phenomenal. While being credited with moving fine art towards the acceptance of color photography. and while there's artistic value and merit in Eggleston's work, it's only a finite portion of the population that gets it, and even less than truly appreciate it. The opposite can be said for Adams. His landscapes are much more straight-forward in style and execution; he just went to great lengths to capture his images. While he's partially known because of these great lengths, I hardly think this indicates a movement or locks him into a certain context.

To revert to an easier point to make, the poster displayed it in black and white because it was their preference, simple as that. I've had clients absolutely flabbergasted by a black and white conversion of an okay image. There's absolutely nothing wrong with a quality black and white photo; all it lacks nowadays are certain 1s and 0s. It conveys the message that the creator of the image wants to, and that, inherently, cannot be wrong. We may disagree or have a preference towards another style or type of display, but it's just that -- a preference.

But yes, let's stay on topic here. This is the 'rate a photo thread'; if you want to critique, find the 'critique the photo above you' thread.


----------



## Moreorless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OJX*
> 
> Yes and the photo below was sold for almost a million dollars.
> 
> However, if you shot this image today you'd likely have a hard time getting a relative to accept the print as a gift. This is because you are not William Eggleston, and the other poster is not Ansel Adams.
> I'm sure you can begin to understand why it is a bad idea to compare a personal snapshot to similar famous photographs which are only famous because of their context/movement.
> /thread derailment


Theres a bit of a difference between a one off composition that can have a specific association and the entire field of black and white landscape photography.


----------



## MistaBernie

Yeah, back to it. Conspiracy - dat bokeh! Seriously though, pretty nice for a headshot. Seems slightly underexposed, but if she's happy with it and it gets the job done, then it is what it is. 7/10.

For my derailment I'll offer up an image. I dont know if I've posted this yet or not, but I liked it.


----------



## G33K

9/10 cool long exposure


----------



## Moreorless

6/10 - That subject could be interesting but I don't think the composition makes much of it.


----------



## aesthetics1

7/10 - I think I would like it more if it was color.

This is my mascot. D3100, stock kit lens, first day I got it:



DSC_0001.JPG 921k .JPG file


----------



## OJX

7/10 Cool ninja

Just hanging out with some friends


----------



## _Nikhil

8/10. I love photos with that kind of lighting.


----------



## robchaos

7/10. Would have gotten a little closer (if possible) and cropped some off the bottom


Daisies by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## G33K

8/10 I think it has been discussed earlier in the thread, but generally nature and landscape look better when their color can shine. Still a nice shot


----------



## Moreorless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*
> 
> I think it has been discussed earlier in the thread, but generally nature and landscape look better when their color can shine.


Again I'd disagree, colour landscapes have an immediacy to them due to there realism but by removing the colour a greater emphasis can potentially be put on the contrast, texture, composition of a picture.

I wouldnt say either is innately "superior" but my personal expereince is that monochrome is more of an acquired taste.

7/10 - Nice light but it seems a little contradictory to me, the hydrant in the center drawing attension to itself but the rest of the pic doesnt really make it the focus.


----------



## Alphatek45

8.5/10
Love the light and patterns of the ceiling. Great motion in the front. Very interesting capture.


Bugsito Brigante -33 by Adam Bucceri, on Flickr


----------



## G33K

I phrased that wrong, really I meant that personally, I think you should keep nature in color, but that's just opinion









I had a few shots, but that showed off the area around best. It's a small, mostly abandoned AFB called St. Marie in Montana (Boeing uses the airstrip still though). Most of the back roads are overgrown and houses abandoned. It's really creepy, almost like a scene out of Fo3. The point of that composition was to fit as much of the story into the shot as I could.


----------



## G33K

Sorry for the double post, but I hope this makes up for the topic highjack








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphatek45*
> 
> 8.5/10
> Love the light and patterns of the ceiling. Great motion in the front. Very interesting capture.
> 
> Bugsito Brigante -33 by Adam Bucceri, on Flickr


9/10 cute dog, and this is one of those times that the flare actually adds to the picture. Bokehlicious, too.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*
> 
> Sorry for the double post, but I hope this makes up for the topic highjack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/10 cute dog, and this is one of those times that the flare actually adds to the picture. Bokehlicious, too.


Not sure. Excellent from a technical standpoint, but the composition does little for me. 6/10


----------



## Moreorless

8/10 - 1986 called, they love your editting.


----------



## dennyb

Maybe 7/10 ? but I am not a qualified critic

my first post in this thread


----------



## Jerald

7/10?
Some odd blue specks in your black background there.

Here's mine (click it to enlarge it):


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jerald*
> 
> 7/10?
> Some odd blue specks in your black background there.
> Here's mine (click it to enlarge it):


9/10 for me I like it very much. Thanks for bringing the blue specks to my attention. I inadvertently posted the wrong photo . The one without the specks has been edited into the post


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jerald*
> 
> 7/10?
> Some odd blue specks in your black background there.
> Here's mine (click it to enlarge it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/10 for me I like it very much. Thanks for bringing the blue specks to my attention. I inadvertently posted the wrong photo . The one without the specks has been edited into the post
Click to expand...

They're still there.
In fact, I think there are more in the edited picture


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> They're still there.
> In fact, I think there are more in the edited picture


Seriously ??? I don't see any on my monitor. I do know that there was blue in the first ones.

Let me start at the beginning...put the flowers in a small container...put container on a black floor mat (fiber) from my car. I could easily see the fibers and blue spots in the unprocessed photo. In post processing I upped the black to where I thought it was gone and also the fiber look was removed as well. I am going to PP the pic again and raise the black level. Will edit it into "this" post and maybe you can tell if it is black sans blue specks. I swear I don't see ANY blue on my monitor.

Back in a few.......Here ya go . Blacks have been raised










Does anyone else still see blue specks???


----------



## Disturbed117

10/10.

Best i can manage at the moment. My camera is not very good.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> They're still there.
> In fact, I think there are more in the edited picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously ??? I don't see any on my monitor. I do know that there was blue in the first ones.
> 
> Let me start at the beginning...put the flowers in a small container...put container on a black floor mat (fiber) from my car. I could easily see the fibers and blue spots in the unprocessed photo. In post processing I upped the black to where I thought it was gone and also the fiber look was removed as well. I am going to PP the pic again and raise the black level. Will edit it into "this" post and maybe you can tell if it is black sans blue specks. I swear I don't see ANY blue on my monitor.
> 
> Back in a few.......Here ya go . Blacks have been raised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else still see blue specks???
Click to expand...

No specks here, I did not see the original one, but I didn't even see any on the previous one either.

For the kitty: 7/10, could use some editing I'd say.

I don't think I posted this before...

Canon 60D IMG_1858.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> They're still there.
> In fact, I think there are more in the edited picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously ??? I don't see any on my monitor. I do know that there was blue in the first ones.
> 
> Let me start at the beginning...put the flowers in a small container...put container on a black floor mat (fiber) from my car. I could easily see the fibers and blue spots in the unprocessed photo. In post processing I upped the black to where I thought it was gone and also the fiber look was removed as well. I am going to PP the pic again and raise the black level. Will edit it into "this" post and maybe you can tell if it is black sans blue specks. I swear I don't see ANY blue on my monitor.
> 
> Back in a few.......Here ya go . Blacks have been raised
> 
> [URL=http://i48.tinypic.com/29ntgxx.jpg%5B/]http://i48.tinypic.com/29ntgxx.jpg[/[/URL] IMG] Does anyone else still see blue specks???[/QUOTE]
> 
> You're golden now mate [IMG alt="thumb.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif
Click to expand...


----------



## Faraz

7/10 for the Audi.


----------



## Azefore

7.3/10 - Like the colors and cool feeling, however I'm not sure the center subject focus works as well as a rule of thirds shot would given the subject

Took this today while searching for Sam Adams Utopias

Before Harvest by Åzefore, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10, looks great, however the hue is kinda odd for me.


Canon 60D IMG_1974-2.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Disturbed117

10/10. Love it overall.

Here is another one from me.


----------



## Jerald

Uhm...6.5/10

All I see is leaves and flare?









Here's mine:


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jerald*
> 
> Uhm...6.5/10
> 
> All I see is leaves and flare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine:


8/10, love the show and B&W works well, don't like the blurred plants/clouds.

Can someone help me post process? I haven't messed with it before.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xDriftyy*
> 
> 8/10, love the show and B&W works well, don't like the blurred plants/clouds.
> Can someone help me post process? I haven't messed with it before.


just bump the contrast a little bit and some saturation maybe and you should be fine unless you are looking for something else


----------



## Jerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xDriftyy*
> 
> 8/10, love the show and B&W works well, don't like the blurred plants/clouds.-snip-]


Oh, the blurry clouds were the fast moving clouds (I think). There were sharp clouds because they were more stationary than the others. It was taken with an IR filter, which made me had to do a long exposure, which in turn blurred some of the moving clouds.









It's the same thing with the plants. It was bit windy, which made them move.


----------



## G33K

Hate to derail the thread, but here's a quick and dirty photoshop for xDriftyy


----------



## sub50hz

Easy on the saturation there, Rockwell.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*
> 
> Hate to derail the thread, but here's a quick and dirty photoshop for xDriftyy


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Easy on the saturation there, Rockwell.


Looks pretty good. It doesn't look terribly oversaturated to me on the calibrated IPS panel in my Thinkpad X200 tablet. I'll look at it on my desktop monitor when I get a chance. I'd say 7/10.

Here's one I took a while ago. It's more of a product shot, done with a single bounced off-camera flash.


----------



## Rian

^ 9/10 As a product shot I think it's awesome, maybe you should have lowered your prospective a LITTLE more to give it more angle, IMO.


St Bernard by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


----------



## Sh4dowH4ze

made with my cell phone ;P


----------



## Furious Porkchop

7/10, good idea, execution of the picture could be better, subject is boring (to me, I live in the country) however it is a cellphone shot and you seem pleased with it!


I wish so much I had a fisheye lens, I can't imagine how neat this picture would have turned out.

And to a few posts ago about editing that flower picture, I just run all my pictures through lightroom, this is what I got in the 10 seconds spent on it
http://imgur.com/8HR6w

Btw: Would you guys recommend for me to watermark my images?


----------



## Conspiracy

Watermarks are more personal preference. I usually just put my info in the exif of the files. Honestly unless you arr famous you can sign your prints but as i have learned from other watermarks are distractions on photos more than copyrights. I would mark photos that i am sellin online to prevent stealing but honestly this is the internet people will always find a way if they want it that bad. I used to watermark my shots just to put my name on them but i dont anymore

If you do watermark keep it super simple, an elaborate nicely designed mark might distract people from an image


----------



## Jerald

Yeah, watermarks really are a personal preference. I for one watermark my photos because I once had the forum signatures I made stolen and used without permission. It wasn't a nice experience seeing other people steal your stuff (they even put their own name on it).









Just make sure that your watermarks aren't distracting if you choose to use them.


----------



## Dilyn

I used to watermark my photos - I used my old avatar here on OCN. A very simplistic D placed in an inconspicuous place on my photo. I don't really bother with it anymore, just because I don't use these images for very much and I don't mind if they are used. Odds are, I won't notice anyway.

Dunno if I've already posted this:


----------



## Rian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rian*
> 
> ^ 9/10 As a product shot I think it's awesome, maybe you should have lowered your prospective a LITTLE more to give it more angle, IMO.
> 
> St Bernard by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


Repost as I didn't get rated.

May have to wait for it to load or click on it to get taken to flickr









EDIT:

^ 8.7/10

Love the colours and DofF but seems a tad bit boring to me, is all


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rian*
> 
> Repost as I didn't get rated.
> May have to wait for it to load or click on it to get taken to flickr


Just post a lower-res version.


----------



## Moreorless

6/10 for the ribbon/M&M's, I'm just not interested by most of these "household object + shallow DOF" shots.


----------



## Jerald

8/10

Not much foreground interest though. Could be better I think.










edit: your image says domain unregistered. could've sworn i saw a black and white landscape shot though.
edit again: and your image is back


----------



## SS_Patrick

9/10

Great subject. Love the B&W. He does look quite uncomfortable


IMG_0347 by Patrick Hudson, on Flickr

Kitties, major crop on this one. The other baby was photo shy


----------



## LuminatX

8.5/10 I feel the major thing it lacks is sharpness on the cat itself, the only thing that seems to be sharp is his/her nose haha. and the ear cut off.

This was my first time shooting at a race track, and boy being a car lover myself, I enjoyed every minute of it!

Impreza at CSCS Grand Bend by Trevor Roberts Photo, on Flickr


----------



## The Master Chief

9/10.

I love Subaru's and sports pictures in general make me giddy. Even though it's a fast moving subject, I love that you can still see the calipers, and the vehicle itself is still sharp as if it were sitting still.

Saw this on the beach in Delaware a few weeks ago.


----------



## Moreorless

7/10 - The colours and contrast seem a little muted to me but the composition is intersting.


----------



## Rian

^ 7/10, Just dislike most of the right side if the photo. I like the lighting and the tree though.


Switzerland. by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


----------



## falseaddiction

Nice Contrast
8/10


----------



## x_HackMan

^^ Guy above you need to post a photo :|

For the one before 9/10 Looks almost like a painting

Anyway Mine


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x_HackMan*
> 
> ^^ Guy above you need to post a photo :|


Just ignore him and keep it going. That poster has made several other posts here in ocn photo that have no intention of cintributing and others were more along the lines of ignorant posting or trolling


----------



## robchaos

7/10 nice exposure and composition, but I feel that for any insect shot, the closer the better.

Straws from a different angle by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Lost Hawaiian

8/10 Interesting perspective.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos*
> 
> ...but I feel that for any insect shot, the closer the better.


Is this close enough for you?


----------



## Furious Porkchop

My pic again, never got a rating.

Lost Hawaiian: I like it, I give it a 7/10. I'd put the entire spider in the frame, and I kinda wanna see what it would look like if the entire spider was in focus.


----------



## xDriftyy

8/10 I like the content but I feel like the sun flaring hurts the image and it could use some additional contrast.

My photo also never received a rating.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Just a quick side comment to xDrifty, thanks I've been really trying to take difficult shots to help with my photography, figured that taking a picture with sun flare would be a challenge but I'm happy with how the clouds and buildings turned out.


----------



## The Master Chief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xDriftyy*
> 
> 8/10 I like the content but I feel like the sun flaring hurts the image and it could use some additional contrast.
> My photo also never received a rating.


Some gave it a 7/10

I like the subject, so I'll give it 8, especially to the ones with the added saturation.


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Master Chief*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xDriftyy*
> 
> 8/10 I like the content but I feel like the sun flaring hurts the image and it could use some additional contrast.
> 
> My photo also never received a rating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some gave it a 7/10
> 
> I like the subject, so I'll give it 8, especially to the ones with the added saturation.
Click to expand...

not trying to derail, but someone said they were viewing it on a tablet and it was of the edited copy, not my original that i wanted rated


----------



## Azefore

^ Flag Photo: 6.5/10 - Too much emphasis on right hand portion even if the lowered looking flag was supposed to represent the solemnness of the head stone. Would've liked to see the stripes fly but that's the big thing missing, other than that I like it.

Oldie I shot at the aquarium with my retired D40 up against the glass tank


Curiosity by Åzefore, on Flickr


----------



## Moreorless

8/10


----------



## badatgames18

9/10.. i love scenery pictures
[click to enlarge]


----------



## Sean Webster

4/10

New pet I caught lol.

Cuban Knight Anole by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

8/10. Cute lizard. Just a little more DOF and the tip of his tail would have been in focus too. Otherwise good composition.


Morgan run waterfal by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## laboitenoire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos*
> 
> 8/10. Cute lizard. Just a little more DOF and the tip of his tail would have been in focus too. Otherwise good composition.
> 
> Morgan run waterfal by Robchaos, on Flickr


I'd say ~6.5/10. I like the idea, but seeing as it's mostly this soft water, I think it'd look a bit better with a little more context.

One from my hike up Mount Washington the other day.


DSC_6432 by laboitenoire, on Flickr


----------



## _Nikhil

8/10. Like this because of the train.

Higher ISO has always been a problem.


----------



## Moreorless

7/10 - Could do with a little more above and below the bird for me to fit the tail in and provide some space above the head.


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moreorless*
> 
> 7/10 - Could do with a little more above and below the bird for me to fit the tail in and provide some space above the head.


Photoshopped tail. Any better ?
I'll leave your photo to be rated by the next poster.


----------



## Art Vanelay

rating: 37*10^23/49.5*10^24


----------



## Moreorless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> Photoshopped tail. Any better ?
> I'll leave your photo to be rated by the next poster.


Yep definately better, perhaps darken the breast/wing slightly and increase the contrast a little aswell to bring out more detail?


----------



## funfortehfun

Something that's closer to my heart (and this forum).

I love Asus's approach to simplicity. The brushed aluminum adds subtle accents compared to normal metal, and the background Corsair Vengeance Blue memory adds a bit of backdrop. The black brushed aluminum provides a contrast between the blue.


----------



## ljason8eg

4/10. It's a snapshot of a computer part.


Tony Stewart by JLofing, on Flickr


----------



## Art Vanelay

7/10. I only watch nascar for the crashes. Now for something completely different:


----------



## ljason8eg

This thread is for rating other people's photos which they took themselves. Its not for finding a random piece of artwork somewhere online and posting it here. I'm sure there's another thread outside the photography section for that.


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*
> 
> 4/10. It's a snapshot of a computer part.


What's wrong with a computer part? :c


----------



## ikem

taken with a Sony Point and shoot while recording 1080p video


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> What's wrong with a computer part? :c


What idiot goes on the internet to look at computer parts?


----------



## funfortehfun

I am a hardware enthusiast. Unlike you, I appreciate the beauty and aesthetics of hardware. Maybe it's just me, but I love the engineering of a product. I guess the world is all bland to you.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> taken with a Sony Point and shoot while recording 1080p video


8/10

Taken in Cozumel


----------



## xHassassin

6/10. Interesting subject matter but composition is off and background is noisy. My advice would be to crop it to a portrait frame and add some lens blur to the background while desaturating it a bit to make the colorful attire pop.

Fireworks:


----------



## Moreorless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> I am a hardware enthusiast. Unlike you, I appreciate the beauty and aesthetics of hardware. Maybe it's just me, but I love the engineering of a product. I guess the world is all bland to you.


You can be interested in a product and not believe that photo is in anyway interesting.


----------



## Moreorless

9/10 - Exellent shot, where is that?


----------



## MistaBernie

I'm probably wrong but I'm going to guess the fireworks display above was around Boston.


----------



## Face76

9/10...I believe my brother has one of those too.



I wish the clouds were sharper, oh well.


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> I'm probably wrong but I'm going to guess the fireworks display above was around Boston.


Completely right man. Did you see it too?


----------



## Deltaz

8/10, nice shot!


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10

Woke up early and went to the beach.

Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## breadcrums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb*
> 
> Maybe 7/10 ? but I am not a qualified critic
> 
> my first post in this thread


i like the idea,but there are too many highlights as compared to the shadows on the flower.it kinda beats the whole point of having a black backdrop.thats just my opinion.

8/10

took this at the creek near my place.

Thane creek,part of arabian sea.

sony cybershot w170 + photoshop cs6


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xHassassin*
> 
> Completely right man. Did you see it too?


Nah, I was about 20 mins south of Boston. I DID see some of the lightning though, crazy.

Photo above -- 5/10 - I dont know if you edited it alot or what but it seems surreal, and not in an appealing way (to me, at least, that's why it's an opinion I guess!).

I dont THINK I've posted this before.. if I have, sorry!


----------



## mosi

I'll give it a try but I'm still a noob. 9/10 I like it because you managed to let time flow in the picture by using a slower shutter speed. Plus the sky blends in nicely. I like it









Here's something from my last visit to the beach


----------



## dennyb

^^^^ sorry but I don't like it at all. 4/10

Here is something a little different. i used photo painting software to give the pic a crayon effect


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb*
> 
> ^^^^ sorry but I don't like it at all. 4/10
> Here is something a little different. i used photo painting software to give the pic a crayon effect


The filter looks odd, especially at the sky, The swirls seem out of place and too patterned. Just my opinion though. 5/10?


----------



## LoNeLyKiLLeR

8/10 i like a lot the water and the rocks but i don't like the background, which is dark .


Untitled by TasPap, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

That vignette!







lol 6/10


Maserati Granturismo by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> That vignette!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol 6/10
> 
> Maserati Granturismo by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Beautiful photograph and car but the shadows just ruin it for me


----------



## mosi

8/10 It looks totally spaced out somehow except for that rainpipe on the right. A bit oppressive even. Why do I feel that the sky is falling?


----------



## Moreorless

6/10 - The car being off center doesnt really work for me, leads the eye to the left and theres nothing there.


----------



## TOLSTOY

9/10
Nice photo, for me it's rare I can take a landscape shot in b/w with any sun poking through the clouds, but you pulled it off. I really enjoy seeing the different weather systems in the distance. I took one off because my eye is finding it hard to settle in any one place, which could be both good and bad depending on the viewer.

Here is a fun one me and the lady camping in eastern Canada.
Camera Canon 50d
lens Canon 100mm 2.8 macro


----------



## Moreorless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOLSTOY*
> 
> 9/10
> Nice photo, for me it's rare I can take a landscape shot in b/w with any sun poking through the clouds, but you pulled it off.


The secret alot of the time I find is to use graduated filters, lets you capture the sky and the land within the sensors dynamitic range with enough detail to work on in photoshop.


----------



## TOLSTOY

did you shoot that with a circular polarizer?

I really want to get myself one of those square panel filter kits so I can use it with all my lenses and adjust the horizon according to the shot (rather than using a 1/4 , 1/2, 3/4 ND filter)

, not enough money to afford all these hobbies of mine though ahah. I havent even put together my first serious gaming rig yet!


----------



## Moreorless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOLSTOY*
> 
> did you shoot that with a circular polarizer?
> I really want to get myself one of those square panel filter kits so I can use it with all my lenses and adjust the horizon according to the shot (rather than using a 1/4 , 1/2, 3/4 ND filter)
> , not enough money to afford all these hobbies of mine though ahah. I havent even put together my first serious gaming rig yet!


I actually just used a 2 stop screw in Tiffen grad for that shot, the square systems are useful sometimes but when I'm out dog walking during the day using my Canon 10-22mm lens I actually find the screw in suits 90% of my needs.


----------



## Rian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOLSTOY*
> 
> 9/10
> Nice photo, for me it's rare I can take a landscape shot in b/w with any sun poking through the clouds, but you pulled it off. I really enjoy seeing the different weather systems in the distance. I took one off because my eye is finding it hard to settle in any one place, which could be both good and bad depending on the viewer.
> Here is a fun one me and the lady camping in eastern Canada.
> Camera Canon 50d
> lens Canon 100mm 2.8 macro


8/10

Looks just a tad bit over saturated and I don't like how the top eyelash is so out, just adds too much blur, I would have used focus stacking. Retina looks cool though











Speaking of focus stacking:


Dead. by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


----------



## Moreorless

7/10 - Nice and sharp but it doesnt really seem to have much interesting in the area of focus and some of the nearer twigs being out of focusing is a bit distracting for me.

A pano from this afternoon, click on the pic to get a decent sized version.


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10


Canon 60D IMG_2530.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Yeti Poacher

8/10 - I'm a sucker for landscapes. Black and white is interesting. Would love to see the color version too.

Just got my first SLR, a Sony NEX-5N, for a bargain. Still figuring out how to use it! I'm a photography beginner...

EDIT: Meant to rate Moreorless's image. Sean Webster gets 9/10. Very peaceful image!


----------



## G33K

6/10 could be really cool, but the base seems too overexposed and the background looks like it got a bit of camera shake. Cool trails, though.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Is that a photoshop of an ingame car in a real life background?


----------



## G33K

Nope, it's all real, just played around with it a bit in PS. I wanted to bring out more of the detail in the rust and such, so I did some more aggressive PP.


----------



## Rian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*
> 
> 6/10 could be really cool, but the base seems too overexposed and the background looks like it got a bit of camera shake. Cool trails, though.


6/10, for me seems too fake and very flat.


Milano. by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


----------



## Moreorless

9/10 - very nice, I was looking at your Milan graffiti shots on flickr last night and really liked them aswell.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moreorless*
> 
> 9/10 - very nice, I was looking at your Milan graffiti shots on flickr last night and really liked them aswell.
> [img


8/10

I like it, but the clouds feel like they would be moving out and downwards rather than out to infinity. But I do really like the definition in the mid/lower clouds. Maybe lighten the foreground or blur it so the eye doesn't catch onto the extreme detail? That might be why it feels like everything is coming to ground?


IMGP0383-1 by Phil See, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10

I have a similar image to that^ lol


Canon 60D IMG_1531.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Rian

7/10 - Too much space.


Ouchy. by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


----------



## Face76

8/10










Wasn't sure if I should have focused on the stylus or writing on the cartridge...


----------



## TheDude100

8/10 I like the colors and the perspective.


----------



## Sean Webster

2/10 doesn't do anything for me, the B&W ruins it more.


Canon 60D IMG_2361.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

85mm 1.8? 8/10 good shot considering you weren't using a long range telephoto (I'm guessing). I like the eye contact you get with the bird. That makes the shot for me.


Doggone Tired by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos*
> 
> 85mm 1.8? 8/10 good shot considering you weren't using a long range telephoto (I'm guessing). I like the eye contact you get with the bird. That makes the shot for me.


Yep, with the 85 1.8 shot at f/2.5. I was surprised at how close the bird let me get, let alone the fact that it actually got a crab right there.


----------



## Rian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos*
> 
> 85mm 1.8? 8/10 good shot considering you weren't using a long range telephoto (I'm guessing). I like the eye contact you get with the bird. That makes the shot for me.


I agree, the focus point was spot on as well.


----------



## Conspiracy

8/10 on the b/w dog laying down. looks good

just finished scanning and editing test portraits on film


----------



## biatchi

Nice looking model, can't imagine you didn't enjoy that shoot


----------



## The Master Chief




----------



## ikem

8/10. the foliage looks flat to me..


----------



## _Nikhil

8.5/10. The b/w looks good. I like it.


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10


Canon 60D IMG_2465.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

6/10 its an interesting shot but the harshness of the texture from the sand and bokeh is a little much for me

this is from my first roll of medium format on expired portra 800 shot at 400 metered with iphone


----------



## mosi

7/10
It looks peaceful. The completely ravaged floor and the sort of intact roofs form some nice contrast. I'm not too sure about the black borders, were you shooting out of a window? There's something in the picture that looks like a hair, maybe something on the scanner?


----------



## daytimerat

Be kind, I'm only 15...

Taken with my NEX-5 and my Sigma 50mm macro.

And 7.5/10 for above, the horizon is kinda distracting as it intersects the photo in the centre... (rule of 2/3rds) Apart from that, very good!


----------



## LoNeLyKiLLeR

7/10


Untitled by TasPap, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10


Fluffy by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## richuwo11

8.5/10


Sunset-4.jpg by richuwo11, on Flickr


----------



## TOLSTOY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> 8/10 on the b/w dog laying down. looks good
> just finished scanning and editing test portraits on film


34/10


----------



## TOLSTOY

Making me think of home, 9/10 for having me walk over to the fridge hoping for a bud light lime to stare back at me.

Here is some electronics for the OC community, the inside of a dvd player taken apart


----------



## Rian

5/10 - Just doesn't appeal to me in any way.


Laura Stutt by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


----------



## Manyak

8/10

The Bekaa valley in Lebanon:


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10 Nice shot, my friend is from Lebanon.


Wax on by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## mortimersnerd

8/10 - I like the shot but not a fan of the processing

A look down a waterfall near me. Nothing like standing on the edge of a waterfall with slippery rocks under your feet. More images here.


----------



## The Master Chief

10/10


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 9/10 Nice shot, my friend is from Lebanon.
> 
> Wax on by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


E39/10

Wait, I may have done that wrongly.


----------



## Rian

9/10 - The foreground looks really good and I love it but the background is meh.


Switzerland. by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10 Right hand side is a little too sharp or it has been resized badly, possibly just unsharpen that part better or something. And there is a little dust in the top right as well in the sky you can clone out along with the cable in the top left. Otherwise great shot.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> E39/10
> Wait, I may have done that wrongly.


i see what you did there. I may be getting one for myself soon to...and possibly swapping a V8 in my B5 Audi A4 as well. lol









Frog I saw while doing some practice portraits with a friend.

Frog by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## dual

9/10 I love frogs


----------



## sonofsam0981

8/10
Not sure hot to critique, but I love dogs









Camera and photo newb here, So If I may, two photos, one was taken in 2006 with a Panasonic DMC-LC50 of a Ferrari FXX while they were being tested at the Homestead speedway in Florid. This car was sitting in a partially shaded area. The shade that splits the car was not the main focus, in fact it was not even noticed until I posted it on Deviant Art a few years ago and someone pointed it out.
The next is a photo take with my new Canon T3 of some newly installed red LED fans.


----------



## Sean Webster

Enzo = 7/10 Cool catch with the half/half lighting.









Fan = 5/10, I'm not a fan of PC pictures lol

First time using off camera flash for portraits. Got a umbrella and a reflector finally and did some mess around shots with my buddy Viktor during the night to practice. Here is one of them.


Thinker by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Faraz

Very nice shot, 9/10.


----------



## Moreorless

No photo's showing up for me in that post so....


----------



## Faraz

9/10. Love your landscape photos.

Forgot to post this last time. Caught an impromptu shot of my niece right before she threw that thing at me.


----------



## micro5797

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Enzo = 7/10 Cool catch with the half/half lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fan = 5/10, I'm not a fan of PC pictures lol
> First time using off camera flash for portraits. Got a umbrella and a reflector finally and did some mess around shots with my buddy Viktor during the night to practice. Here is one of them.
> 
> Thinker by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


I just had to give credit to Sean.
I love the harsh lighting.
The DOF is great.
Love the bokeh and IQ.

Things that imho could improve the photo would be to have some back light on the back of his head (very little) as the back lighting on his head is great. Though the lack of this doesn't make teh photo bad and it could just come down to preference.

The different lighting shapes in the bokeh is slightly distracting.

Thanks for posting this. I look forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## mosi

8/10 Nice shot with your niece. I like the absolutely innocent look on her face.. you sure she threw that thingy at you?

I was bored and experimented a little last night. dunno.. maybe too much space, maybe not









candlelight reading by mos


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10 Is that a candle lamp? lol

Maybe change up the scene a little. Instead of having the lamp as part of the focus have a small short glass there and the lamp just shining the light on the scene. Have it cropped in tighter and more focused on the book and exposed a little longer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micro5797*
> 
> I just had to give credit to Sean.
> I love the harsh lighting.
> The DOF is great.
> Love the bokeh and IQ.
> 
> Things that imho could improve the photo would be to have some back light on the back of his head (very little) as the back lighting on his head is great. Though the lack of this doesn't make the photo bad and it could just come down to preference.
> 
> The different lighting shapes in the bokeh is slightly distracting.
> 
> Thanks for posting this. I look forward to seeing your pics.


Thanks.









I wish I could get some back lighting, but for the moment I only have 1 flash/ light source. I composed the bokeh light above his head cause I was thinking it looked like a light bulb like he had an idea pop in his head. He liked it so I kept it.

I should be doing a ballet shoot and another shoot with a MMA ring girl soon and well see how those pics turn out.









Here is, dare I say it, my momma lol.

Momma by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## mosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 7/10 Is that a candle lamp? lol
> Maybe change up the scene a little. Instead of having the lamp as part of the focus have a small short glass there and the lamp just shining the light on the scene. Have it cropped in tighter and more focused on the book and exposed a little longer.
> [...]


Yep that's some candle lamp we had standing around. I'll give your idea a try when when it gets dark again, wonder how it'll out with an invisible light source.


----------



## Rian

8.9/10 - Teeth look good, eyes look good, but her forehead area hurts my eyes


----------



## Moreorless

8/10 - Very well lit, could for me be improved by very slightly more of the head in the frame. I like the idea of cutting the eyes out to keep the focus on the equipment but just including half the nose seems a little distracting..


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 Cool area

Did some practice shots with my friend, there was absolutely no freaking light out when I did these yesterday. We're going to hopefully do some better ones when it is sunny out today or Friday. Oh and the Photoshop clone stamp tool is awesome!

Hayley by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

just throwing this out there but your friend needs to learn how to model or you should have told her to open her eyes more. that shot is not at all flattering with her eyes like that.


----------



## Rian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> just throwing this out there but your friend needs to learn how to model or you should have told her to open her eyes more. that shot is not at all flattering with her eyes like that.


What eyes?









I kid, Looked okay to me I have seen much worse 'pro' shots where the model looks very uncomfortable.

EDIT: How were your flash(es) positioned and setup for this shot?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> just throwing this out there but your friend needs to learn how to model or you should have told her to open her eyes more. that shot is not at all flattering with her eyes like that.


Yea, I know, that and how to smile!









She liked it tho. We took another one of that one with her eyes open a little more and she deleted it before I could go over it. She also deleted like 40 of the pics we took yesterday when I was in the bathroom between shoots. She is not touching my camera next time.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rian*
> 
> What eyes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid, Looked okay to me I have seen much worse 'pro' shots where the model looks very uncomfortable.
> 
> EDIT: How were your flash(es) positioned and setup for this shot?


Basically just a 430EX II w/ 40" umbrella on the left of the frame about 3 ft way from here and 1 ft above her head angled down at her and a 43" silver reflector 2ft on the right side parallel with her upper body.


----------



## Conspiracy

yea unless shes your girlfriend she shouldnt have done that. i hope she payed you for the shoot after screwing it up like that lol


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> yea unless shes your girlfriend she shouldnt have done that.


Definitely not lol.
Quote:


> i hope she payed you for the shoot after screwing it up like that lol


Yea, I may get some more if I go to one of her rugby games too.


----------



## adanmtxt1

Girl looks good; just a little more practice in front of a camera and you could have some stunners.

I'll just leave this here.


Proof by Lunitic, on Flickr


----------



## Bkpizza

8/10 Looks very nice, the gradients look a touch strange though.
Here's mine, on my SX220 HS


----------



## Moreorless

7/10 - Nice atmosphere but the late seems a little empty to me and the clouds a bit too overexposed.


----------



## Rian

5/10 - Far too much lost in the dark and the exposed areas aren't very appealing IMO.


Milano. by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


----------



## ikem

9/10 i love long exposures


----------



## gdesmo

8 1/2. Nice shot. 3770K with IHS removed


----------



## SS_Patrick

4/10 all I see is a reflection of a camera.



I managed to get lost in Downtown Houston, they didn't like their pictures taken.


----------



## mind0uT

6/10


----------



## Furious Porkchop

4/10


----------



## appler

6/10 not much to look at IMO


Taken in Norman Wells NWT using a 30D and a 70-300 zoom lens

Snowbirds are awesome


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10


Society Garlic Flower by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Moreorless

7/10, well taken but not espeically interesting to me, the background looks a bit nervious aswell.


----------



## swindle

6/10 - Dog in foreground is cool.


----------



## httuner

I like this picture, it tells a story when you really look at it for a long time, there is just one thing I don't like and that is the background, its taken in somewhat seems like a backyard and it kinda makes it feel like it was setup to do this shot. The lighting is great on how it bounces off her, it tells you its a bright day, warm lighting. Maybe taken place sometime in the morning when its still chilly outside during summer or when the season is getting closer to autumn, her jacket tells me that much. Looking at the gun, it leaves you wondering what is she aiming at? I like that, Overall I like this picture, its quite interesting, but because of the background I say 8/10_

I find a lot of these pictures interesting, but I think that perhaps too many people just glance at these photos, give it a simple rating and post up their own. I think if someone really look at these photos and try to think about why the photographer took that picture, they will find that most of these images tell a very interesting story.


----------



## Sean Webster

Pic above rated already.

Found this little thing crawling on my wall the other day.

millipede by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Found this little thing crawling on my wall the other day.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> millipede by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


9.5/10

great focus on that.


----------



## Lost Hawaiian

People, people, let's all settle down...this thread is Rate the photo above you, not JUDGE the photo above you...

With that in mind...and hopefully get back on "track"...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


8/10
I like the subject and colors, but the composition is a little off for me.



Took this one from a distance by stacking a 2x and 1.4x convertor with a 12mm and 25 mm extension tube on a 400mm lens. Thought it turned out pretty sharp.

Rate away.









Rich


----------



## MistaBernie

Thread cleaned. _PLEASE_, keep this on topic.

*As a disclaimer, I'm not deleting threads because I agree/disagree with anyone here; I"m doing so only under the guise that they are _completely_ off topic and branch off (indirectly) into politics. Questions or concerns, send me a PM and I'll get back to you.


----------



## micro5797

@Lost Hawaiian

Great picture.
I am amazed to see just how dirty this turtle is. That imho adds to the picture.

You must have been around F/14 with the lens and tc's?

10/10!










200mm F/2.8 iso 100. No cropping.

@ Moreorless
Thanks, i upped the contrast and the saturation a bit. It made a nice difference.
I need to keep in mind that things look better in PS than after upload them to the web.


----------



## Moreorless

9/10 - Very nicely composed, if I had to find a weakness I'd say perhaps slightly lacking in contrast but I spose you need to take what you can get with lighting for this kind of shot.


----------



## Joining

9/10
Love the landscape!


----------



## Face76

8/10 because of the obnoxious water mark.


----------



## robchaos

7/10. Looks like chef boyardee to me, but imo would have been better with more of the dish in frame and a wider angle of view.


So many windows by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## ClickJacker

8/10


----------



## Face76

To the picture above, 8/10.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos*
> 
> 7/10. Looks like chef boyardee to me, but imo would have been better with more of the dish in frame and a wider angle of view.


I've never had Chef Boyardee. FYI, it was four cheese ravioli with fra diavolo sauce.

Better?


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos*
> 
> 7/10. Looks like chef boyardee to me, but imo would have been better with more of the dish in frame and a wider angle of view.
> 
> So many windows by Robchaos, on Flickr


this picture sucks... needs moar windows


----------



## Rian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face76*
> 
> To the picture above, 8/10.
> I've never had Chef Boyardee. FYI, it was four cheese ravioli with fra diavolo sauce.
> Better?


5/10 - DoF works well but the photo is pretty standard


----------



## Dilyn

8/10
The cars in the bottom corners of the frame take away from an otherwise well captured image.
Although I do like how the three cars in front of the wall are the same shape, equally spaced apart, and different colors. Slight variations yet very similar.


----------



## Face76

9/10 Cute doggy.


----------



## Faraz

8/10


Jellyfish by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## burticus

I like it. 8/10

This is a picture of my mother in law's "pet" red fox, that likes to hang out on her patio... and in this case her birdbath.



Edit - oh I should mention we don't live in the country... this is Richardson, Texas... 5 minutes north of Dallas. Not a forest-y type area... but she has a big yard so I guess it attracts wildlife.


----------



## adanmtxt1

Very cute - 8/10.

Just installed new headlamps on my Mk6 Golf!


Mine Eyes by Lunitic, on Flickr


DSC_0666 by Lunitic, on Flickr


----------



## Moreorless

4/10 for the first one, 6/10 for the second.


----------



## ikem

8/10 i think i have seen that before... recently..


----------



## mind0uT

8/10 nice close up


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10


Green Bottle Fly by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Moreorless

9/10 - Must have been difficult to get that focus on a fly, there amoung the worst insects for spooking I'v found.

Another stormy pano from one of my favoruite local spots....










Larger version...

http://img805.imageshack.us/img805/5492/storm1stitch2copy.jpg


----------



## ClickJacker

8/10 would like to see it in color maybe?








I tried to put a bow on my turd....


----------



## Face76

No matter how hard you try, you can't polish a turd.









At least it appears that she's given you a lot of good use.

6/10


----------



## robchaos

6/10

Could be sharper, this is either heavily cropped, or shot wide open?


Ragtime by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos*
> 
> Ragtime by Robchaos, on Flickr


I see what you are trying to do there, but somehow I don't like that motion blur.
5.5/10

I got a moon shot too with a point and shoot camera.


----------



## Sean Webster

5/10 Plain moon shots are boring. Capture some atmosphere in the shot as well.


Hanging On by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I'm not here to post a pic of my own, or rate. I just wanted to say that I have been following this thread for a very long time, and though I am no photographer, I would just like to say that I have become a fan of your work *Sean Webster*. It's been a joy watching you grow as an artist and photographer through watching this thread. Really like the work you've been doing, and just wanted to let you know.


----------



## robchaos

I agree. that one gets a 9/10 for me. Its a pleasing composition of color and lines.


Emory Jail by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 I wish it had something in the sky rather than washed out white.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I'm not here to post a pic of my own, or rate. I just wanted to say that I have been following this thread for a very long time, and though I am no photographer, I would just like to say that I have become a fan of your work *Sean Webster*. It's been a joy watching you grow as an artist and photographer through watching this thread. Really like the work you've been doing, and just wanted to let you know.


Thanks.









Here is a shot from this morning.

Untitled by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 8/10 I wish it had something in the sky rather than washed out white.


Another brilliant looking photo. I like the soft water effect.

Thank you for the critique.

I revisited it and added some localized dodging and burning, cropped it slightly tighter which I feel gives it just a little more pop, and lowered the lights and highlights in the sky to bring out the clouds that were out that day.

DSC_4487 by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## ClickJacker

9/10 I love b/w photos with lots of contrast.


----------



## de Cossatot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> 9/10 I love b/w photos with lots of contrast.


7/10 I don't know what to look at with everything being so blurry. I am very new to photography though.



Edit: My chameleon, Rex! My first one, rate it tough!


----------



## Supreme888

7/10 abit overexposed but good!


----------



## barkinos98

8/10, nice HDR shot! heres mine:

disclaimer: this has been shot with an Olympus FE-360 point and shoot, it is a cheap camera but this is what my parents got me, and im saving for a T4i











this was shot in san francisco last year, I think it was close to the lombard street.


----------



## ikem

9/10, great clarity and the green is so vibrant. point and shoots can always take good pics.

the family owned firetruck.

wide shot


----------



## burticus

7/10 for San Fran shot.

This pic is from last year's river trip. The deer there are pretty used to people and will loiter around at dusk.


----------



## iPrintScreen

One of my cats at my farm.


----------



## _Nikhil

7/10 Nice cat & photo.

Experimenting with long exposure shots


----------



## Rian

^ 5/10 you have long expo down but that white balance and street lamp is killing me.

I myself am a big fan of long exposures.


London Eye by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


----------



## barkinos98

wow 9.5/10, i love negative contrasted work. btw thanks for the tip, i thought there was another way of getting those pics as such. would love to do a shoot with my neighbors car (911 4S) anyway back on topic, another pic, this time from Dubai.again, the pic was taken with a cheap point and shoot, and i shot this in a shuttle bus since the hotel was far from the mall, which i dont reconmend (i think it was dubai outlet center or such, not so cheap and imo worthless.the hotel was the grand habtoor in the marina, if you can go stay over there. very very nice hotel.)



as i said, this isnt my best work, but i wanted to put a pic from dubai. the land where you see a bugatti veyron, several 458 Italia and rolls royces, an Aston Martin and luxury SUV's in the valet parking of a mall. no joke.


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rian*
> 
> ^ 5/10 you have long expo down but that white balance and street lamp is killing me.
> I myself am a big fan of long exposures.


Yeah, that street light is a problem. I have no idea how to not overexpose light sources pointing towards the camera. May be take 2 shots at different exposures & merge them later.
Your 'London eye' photo is looking great. Only wish you didn't cut the ring at the top.


----------



## Supreme888




----------



## Ghooble

Caught this on a hike with our old point n shoot


----------



## Faraz

Please rate the previous person's photo, guys.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Caught this on a hike with our old point n shoot
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/993752/width/500/height/1000


7/10. Cool atmosphere there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supreme888*
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v338/holy_seifer/14af9deb.jpg


8/10

Nice watermark.


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> Please rate the previous person's photo, guys.
> 7/10. Cool atmosphere there.
> 8/10
> Nice watermark.


8/10, she's cute







!



I took that with an HTC Aria Android phone.


----------



## burticus

8/10 if you actually took that with a cellphone cam.

Here is a different pic from another river trip (same river, different trip/place)



Hmm, that wasn't the pic I was thinking of, but oh well it's already uploaded.


----------



## PR-Imagery

7/10 - a little dark in the shadows/blacks
Is that a man-made river? Whats up with the edging?


Still figuring things out on my T3i


----------



## Moreorless

8/10, well taken but I'd crop away the top and bottom personally that don't seem to add much.


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10 B&W leaves me wondering what the colors were like.

The beach was crazy looking the other day.

Untitled by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Moreorless

8/10 - I love weather like that, maybe a slightly wider view to give a bit more structure to the cloud in the upper right? maybe its just the lighting but the beach in the foreground looks a little too unnaturally bright to me aswell.

A colour version of the thistle, not as sucessful for me as it tends to draw attension to the out of foucs top of the head rather than the water droplets in the middle.


----------



## Rian

^ 7.9/10 you're right the b&w does look better it's still an oddly beautiful photo imo.









Saw this today in London, looks like a genuine Banksy but what do I know?










Banksy In London by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


----------



## burticus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 7/10 - a little dark in the shadows/blacks
> Is that a man-made river? Whats up with the edging?


Natural river, the Guadalupe in New Braunfels, TX. Concrete river wall is supposed to act as a erosion barrier. Obviously I am no photography professional and there was a good chance I was blind drunk that day.


----------



## robchaos

7/10 for the possible London Banksy. I keep finding that my attention is diverted to the mona lisa and the lime green sign.


Crepuscular Rays over a valley by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Rian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos*
> 
> 7/10 for the possible London Banksy. I keep finding that my attention is diverted to the mona lisa and the lime green sign.


Hmm, thanks man. I didn't think it was that bad but I'll give it a go at fixing









Edit:

^ 8.1/10 - Just looks a bit too much like an oil painting to me for some reason, and a tad bit too much saturation imo with the greenery, but the sky is lovely.
Gave the Banksy another go, I think it's better now but the problem is admittedly still there just nowhere near as obvious.


Banksy In London by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


----------



## biatchi

8/10 what does it look like if you crop the lampost out and clone out the Mona Lisa?

Shame the lens I used is a bit iffy at f5 as I like this shot.


----------



## CiBi

8/10
a bit too dark imo


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> Shame the lens I used is a bit iffy at f5


Is this a joke?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9/10


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Is this a joke?


Nope, why? I had to bump the contrast, clarity, and sharpness due to the len's lack of awesome at f5

Original









His beard is especially meh


----------



## sub50hz

And what lens is this?

P.S. That's terribly underexposed.


----------



## biatchi

FA28/70 F4


----------



## sub50hz

I would probably suggest working on your exposure technique before trying to fix an "iffy" lens in post.


----------



## frickfrock999

That dog looks incredibly adorable.
10/10 I say! It's perfect!


----------



## CiBi

5/10 because reasons (a lot of them)


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> I would probably suggest working on your exposure technique before trying to fix an "iffy" lens in post.


I was using an old flash with either low or high power output. It was set to low power and the room was dark. Exposing it correctly in LR didn't look as good imo, it made the image less about the dog. I guess I could spend some time tweaking it in PS but it seems not worth it for what is effectively a snapshot of a dog.


----------



## Rian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> 5/10 because reasons (a lot of them)


7/10 simply because of that out of focus bit on the right.


Lily. by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

10/10

My cousin:

Little Donald by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## frickfrock999

9/10, what's up with the background though? I can barely see the leaves.

This one took me a while in editing. Messed around with brightness.


----------



## sub50hz

frick, you can pay me in chocolate for photo lessons. If you work downtown.


----------



## Rian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> 9/10, what's up with the background though? I can barely see the leaves.
> This one took me a while in editing. Messed around with brightness.


Are you being srs? That's just the affect of having a low Depth of Field to put more focus on the subject, IMO it's very appealing. This is done by using an appature anywhere from >f/1.4-2.8 ish, this looks like an f/1.4. I'm sorry if you were joking but thought I'd input incase you wern't


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> 9/10, what's up with the background though? I can barely see the leaves.


It is called bokeh (it is "the blur, or the aesthetic quality of the blur, in out-of-focus areas of an image"). You are not supposed to see the leaves, just the smooth colors in the background.


----------



## frickfrock999

Ah, interesting, I didn't know that.


----------



## Rian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> 9/10, what's up with the background though? I can barely see the leaves.
> This one took me a while in editing. Messed around with brightness.


4/10 - That flash is very harsh.

3rd time trying this photo out, got rid of the distractions completely as mentioned previously.


Banksy In London by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


----------



## biatchi

Looks much better now


----------



## barkinos98

one of those great capturing moments, especially gets hard with a point and shoot (this was in laguna beach i assume,in california.might be wrong, might be true. been a year)


----------



## Mwarren

I'd give it an 8/10, I love beach pictures and further more its hard to get a really good shot with a basic P&S.


----------



## PR-Imagery

7/10 Feels a lil too dark to me - heavy contrast maybe?. That's the look you were probably going for but, seems to lose a lot of detail in the background and dress/hair.



First attempt at HDR, friend shot it on his 7D, 3 exposures(clearly he needed a tripod).
Merged and post in PS by me.


----------



## ntuason

7.5/10. Very good first try!


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikkotuason/7723198884/in/photostream/


----------



## Supreme888

8/10 Great BW, nice capture!


----------



## robchaos

7/10. cool shot, but a lot of detail is lost in the underexposed portions of the plane. The D300s dynamic range should be good enough that you could spot meter off the plane so it would be exposed properly, then just pull the light and highlight levels down in post to bring back the detail in the clouds.


Visible in the light by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## frickfrock999

8/10. I've got a thing for patterns...

Fully pimped out Deadpool shot. Took around an hour in editing. Even added my name like everybody else's pics.


----------



## Sean Webster

10/10 sick shot frickfrock! You are boss.


To Play or Not to Play? by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## PR-Imagery

Gonna give it a 9/10. I like it.




Spoiler: raw (jpeg*)






(Reference shot for a video, decided to try out some post processing on it.)


----------



## iCrap

7/10 i like it, but a little bit boring, also its not level which is really bothering me.


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 Sharpening and clarity looks off to me.


Karolina by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## PR-Imagery

10/10



Shot on a Olympus P&S, manual options were rather nice on that thing I think.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 10/10
> 
> Shot on a Olympus P&S, manual options were rather nice on that thing I think.


For a p&s I'll give you 7/10. Kind of hungry now









One of the few images from this set I can show here.


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 10/10
> My cousin:
> 
> Little Donald by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


I love the sheen on the eyes, nice one! 9/10


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*


Nicely framed and naturally alluring shot but not sharp enough for me, If that's what you were going for then fair enough. I want to give you 7/10 for composition as I feel 6/10 would be too harsh but it needs to be sharper for me. Maybe a shallower depth of field would have more impact. keep it up


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> I love the sheen on the eyes, nice one! 9/10


Thanks

Above shot already rated.


Karolina by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Thanks
> Above shot already rated.
> Karolina by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Nice, love the depth.

Crisp subject.

Can I not rate something myelf that somebody else has?


----------



## PR-Imagery

@ Sean - 9/10 there's something, can't put my finger on it tho.


----------



## Sean Webster

Beautiful sky! Horizon is not level tho!







8/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> Nice, love the depth.
> Crisp subject.
> Can I not rate something myelf that somebody else has?


Thanks. You are supposed to only rate the last photo posted, then post your own.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> @ Sean - 9/10 there's something, can't put my finger on it tho.


I'd say either it is her eyes looking away slightly, the plant OOF in the foreground, or the creepy manikin in the window taking away from the pic myself. lol


GTI by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## PR-Imagery

Probs the manikin. I liked the plant.

And fixed the horizon, thought it was just my eyes.


----------



## dhughesuk

Ha, apologies, sorry for not reading the rules







- Thanks.


----------



## barkinos98

disclaimer:another shot by me, using a crappy point&shoot.also, canon recalls T4i because the handles made some skin rash?

 this was shot close to laguna beach, blocks away from the beach itself,it was from a garden of someone living there. i also have lots of pics from italy or dubai, but they arent good quality


----------



## SourFacedCyclop

I would say 6/10, I feel the cars in the foreground really draw the eyes away.

I am a photography noob, but I'll give this a shot. Was taken with a crappy camera


----------



## Rian

5/10 - uninteresting angle and bad light.


Graffiti Of Milano by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


----------



## PR-Imagery

9/10


----------



## jstevenintexas

Awesome pic! Looks like they're getting ready to blast the sun into the night. 9/10



(Took it on my iPhone. I wish I had a real camera.)


----------



## PR-Imagery

Hmm, Instagram? 5/10 (I do like the framing tho)


----------



## Conspiracy

*dude where are these canons. like these past 2 shots you posted.*

8/10 not to keen on the framing with the horizon and the top of the wall being on the same plane but still a nice shot but could be better with a change of framing

my first ever attempt at studio style lighting goofing around with my video lights


----------



## PR-Imagery

Yea I noticed while editing. Wished I did do a few more shots with them, but rain started back up tho so packed up and called it a day.

They are the remains of the battery at Gates Fort, a 17th century fort built by the British, the cannons I believe are referred to as King George III cannons and one of them(if not both) is still operational, and shoots a 10lb shell(I think, I know there's bigger guns that could've fired a 25lb round something like 7miles). The British built quite a number of forts when the colonised Bermuda back in the 1600s, expecting the Spanish to invade, tho only one shot was ever fired off, at a single ship, which promptly retreated. Guess the Spanish were too scared to even attempt knowing the island was so well defended. Can find more here.

Not mine.

Couple more http://mcgonegal.org/tom/photoj/2006bermuda/b019.jpg http://mcgonegal.org/tom/photoj/2006bermuda/b020.jpg


----------



## Awk34




----------



## PR-Imagery

@ Conspiracy - for the lighting I'd say 8.5/10

@Awk - 10/10


----------



## Conspiracy

8/10 nice job

took this while taking a short break from my homework today. didnt feel like actually leaving so saw some shadows and the wall and took the typical light coming in from a window shot lol


----------



## Forrester

7/10, I actually really like this shot, the outlet peeking out is bugging me though


----------



## Forrester

edit: double post, idk how, my bad


----------



## ikem

7/10


----------



## staccker

9/10 - I really like this shot, it has a rawness to it that hits me.

Below is a shot from Los Cabos, Mexico - One morning i became obsessed with the waves crashing on the rocks.


----------



## Faraz

9/10. Very nice!


Waiting by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## Mwarren

10/10, love the surreal HDR look. Very beautiful and vibrant.


----------



## ikem

9/10


----------



## gtsteviiee

8/10 Nice use of B/W.


----------



## appler

7/10


----------



## richuwo11

7/10 a little too dark I think.

Here's a night shot of Detroit. Could be a bit sharper, but I didn't have my tripod with me.


Detroit at night by richuwo11, on Flickr


----------



## Faraz

Wow, 9.5/10.

*ah crap, thought I had a pic ready to post*


----------



## Sean Webster

Way to not be ready Faraz!










Karolina by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Faraz

You are getting really good at these portraits. Very nice posing too. 10/10.

My model isn't as pretty, but he (she?) did seem to listen to my directions.


Gorilla by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## appler

8.5/10 Thats a cool shot man



Taken in with Canon Rebel XS with a 70-300 f4/5.6 sigma with UV and lens hood using the flash and my hand to push the light forward.


----------



## PR-Imagery

7/10




Spoiler: Colour


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Way to not be ready Faraz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karolina by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


I dont normally do this.. but if I could offer a couple of things to this.

The technical aspects of this photo are great, but I feel like the composition is reversed.

Recompose the shot with her on the left side of the image, same post, almost same background. The way the image is currently composed, your background leads your viewer away from your subject, and she's facing the smaller negative space. Also, having the windows to her left (image right) would give the appearance that they were part of the light source. I'd also crop it a bit, there's a bit too much negative space.

Just some thoughts, hope you don't mind..


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> I dont normally do this.. but if I could offer a couple of things to this.
> 
> The technical aspects of this photo are great, but I feel like the composition is reversed.
> 
> Recompose the shot with her on the left side of the image, same post, almost same background. The way the image is currently composed, your background leads your viewer away from your subject, and she's facing the smaller negative space. Also, having the windows to her left (image right) would give the appearance that they were part of the light source. I'd also crop it a bit, there's a bit too much negative space.
> 
> Just some thoughts, hope you don't mind..


Thanks, I completely agree. I wish i did take another shot, but we were just about to leave and I just snapped this and a few similar quickly without thinking. I would love to go back and adjust the fame a little, the whole right side annoys me in that shot actually, it is so cold compared to the warm window lights. Vertical with the left side I think would look lovely as well. That's why I need more practice too.


----------



## SourFacedCyclop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 7/10
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Colour


7/10 I kinda of feel that my eyes wonder and can't really zone in on a specific subject, it might just be because of the trees

Just got my EPL1, my first real camera







Not really an interesting subject, but meh I probably should have cropped it a bit.


----------



## richuwo11

7/10 I think you need to up the saturation a tad. Those leaves at the top left are a little distracting as well.

Here's another Detroit shot. A B&W HDR photo.


B&W HDR by richuwo11, on Flickr


----------



## Blizzie

9/10. Nice composition and beautiful cloud cover.

Here's my first time at night photography. No tripod so messenger bag on railing as mount and shot through glass window. Shot was taken at sky100 in Hong Kong.


sky100 Night View by vincentharn, on Flickr

edit: Image was moved


----------



## _Nikhil

8.5/10 You guys have some great city skyline shots.
I tried this on Sunday.



Cropped the rocks here.


----------



## richuwo11

6/10 You definitely need to zoom in some more. There also seems to be a weird haze in the sky and the water.

Ok, I promise this is the last skyline shot of Detroit. This one has more dramatic HDR processing, but I like the way it looks.


Detroit HDR by richuwo11, on Flickr


----------



## ClickJacker

9.5/10 looks like a drawing....but might be a little crooked.


----------



## JoshuaaT

8.5/10


----------



## Face76

Beautiful image, 10/10.


----------



## ntuason

I like it! 8.5/10. Just that white Corvette? Is really distracting.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikkotuason/7855130188/in/photostream

3s - f/22


----------



## Blizzie

7/10. It's hard to tell what the focus of the picture is for me and it is a little too dark. I do like the composition on the right side.


Red Panda by Vincent Harn


----------



## Faraz

6/10, a little too much movement, but great capture otherwise.


----------



## _Nikhil

8/10. Great shot. I'd like to see how the photo would look if you didn't crop her feet.

This is a photoshopped version of photo I posted on this thread earlier here http://www.overclock.net/t/484676/rate-the-photo-above-you/6940


----------



## Faraz

The sad part is I didn't crop her feet. I messed up the framing because cars kept passing through the alley.

*Edit*: I thought the person after me would rate yours, but looks like a huge improvement over the previous version. Taking out that light makes a big difference. I can't figure out what that is in the top-right corner though. 7/10.


----------



## Balsagna

8-10

My turn!



EDIT: They were taken with an iPhone


----------



## Mongol

Not crazy about hardware pics but nice glazing...lol...cool. 7/10

I...wasn't fast enough.

Was outside enjoying a Cohiba when this little guy made an appearance.










I know...harsh lighting and shadows thanks to a high noon sun.

Quickly snapped a few with my droid bionic, before I ran inside to grab the Nikon. He was gone when I had returned. ._.

Edited: Sorry, should have read the rules.


----------



## Faraz

Guys, please post just one picture and make sure to rate the one before yours.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> Guys, please post just one picture and make sure to rate the one before yours.


Oops

Edited the post


----------



## Faraz

6/10. Not awful for a phone camera. The little critter should have been more patient and stayed still longer.










Bhai by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## Viridian1

8/10 seems a little too dark for me.

This was shot with my point and shoot, just did some editing;D


----------



## PR-Imagery

Not bad for a p&s, 7/10




Spoiler: Camera Settings



Canon EOS REBEL T3i
Shooting Mode Manual Exposure
Tv( Shutter Speed ) 1/30
Av( Aperture Value ) 5.6
Metering Mode Evaluative Metering
ISO Speed 800
Auto ISO Speed OFF
Lens EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
Focal Length 39.0mm


----------



## Conspiracy

honestly boring subject, framing, and lighting 4/10

taken on my iphone in a rush while working a video shoot yesterday


----------



## Viridian1

8/10, superb for an iPhone I think. Check out this other one I just got done processing.


----------



## ikem

8/10 too much vignetting


----------



## dqniel

6.5/10

Positives:

Interesting background yet isn't too busy
Fast enough shutter speed to capture the moment relatively sharply

Negatives:

A bit noisy
Would prefer a tighter crop
Blown highlights
Somewhat pedestrian composition makes a very exciting moment seem less exciting than it is

Just messing around with a homemade lightbox a while back:


----------



## robchaos

7/10. Good exposure and I like the slight reflection, but it needs more depth of field.


Pillars of support by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## dqniel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos*
> 
> 7/10. Good exposure and I like the slight reflection, but it needs more depth of field.


I intentionally had it with a thin depth of field where the "eyes" were the subject to make them seem more alive and less like a product shoot, but thank you for the constructive criticism


----------



## Bleufire

8/10


----------



## Buzzin92

7/10

Love the DOF but the exposure's a bit too harsh for my liking, could do with a bit more contrast too.

Don't have a photo to upload/show atm, been kinda busy with life unfortunately. Though I do have to say, looking through this thread is very inspirational. Gives me ideas of cool shots/composure settings that I could try out myself, thanks for this.









Also Sean, your work is getting more awesome every time you show your shots, all I can say is keep at it, you're definitely up there in terms of quality in production.


----------



## Face76




----------



## Faraz

5/10. But that's a very personal rating as to me plain moon pics have just become so boring. Now if you have some atmosphere around them like a layer of horizontal clouds with the moon showing behind them, that's another thing.

I might have posted this before, but seeing the lightbox shot above reminded me of my product photography stuff.


Gentle Typhoon by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## dqniel

9/10

I can't justify giving product photography a 10/10 unless it's got something special to it, regardless of how technically sound it is







Great shot. Then again, I guess the same could be said for any photo.



Alright, now I'm finished with lightbox photog for a while. It's probably boring the others to tears


----------



## ClickJacker

9/10 very good just kinda boring. maybe try to make it look like he is doing something.


----------



## Faraz

7/10. I like the feel the colors give off but the picture is a bit plain overall.


----------



## Dilyn

9/10. The foot seems to punch me, but it kind of goes with the clashing between the background and his shirt. Not sure what gets me about it, but there's something...










I went on an adventure around campus with a friend. There were over 400 pictures taken on this adventure, and only about 100 survived the final selection process.
I'll have to go back with some other lenses to capture some quality shots and see what I missed.


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10


Angelina by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## ClickJacker

8/10 would be better if the legless/headless torso wasn't in the shot.


----------



## Faraz

8/10. Would be nice if the tall building wasn't there. I think it draws attention from the tree and just changes the mood of the picture a bit.


Zara by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## PR-Imagery

10/10




Spoiler: Settings



Canon EOS REBEL T3i
Shooting Mode: Manual Exposure
Tv( Shutter Speed ): 1/200
Av( Aperture Value ): 5.6
Metering Mode: Evaluative Metering
ISO Speed: 400
Auto ISO Speed: OFF
Lens: EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
Focal Length: 40.0mm
Flash: On
E-TTL II flash metering: Evaluative flash metering


----------



## _Nikhil

7/10 Interesting photo. I like the composition. I don't like the out of focus foreground though.


----------



## nikpatton__

7/10 It's a neat photo but the colors are pale and lack contrast. It looks like the photo was taken through a window.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikpatton__*
> 
> 7/10 It's a neat photo but the colors are pale and lack contrast. It looks like the photo was taken through a window.


7-10 --- Not liking that ring of shadow, it's too noticeable



Om nom nom


----------



## Faraz

5/10


Ashley by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## ClickJacker

8/10


----------



## Bleufire

8/10 Awesome colors!

I think this was a 12 shot stitch... don't remember


----------



## nikpatton__

9/10 Panoramas are awesome! You've got an interesting subject and good composition.


----------



## PR-Imagery

7/10 - Like the colours and lighting but feels unbalanced; feels like the subject is gonna fall out of the frame.


(Noisy, I know. One of the first shots with my new camera)


----------



## Faraz

5/10. Yeah, that's a little too noisy, and there's too much going on.


Afternoon by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## Modus

6/10


----------



## Dilyn

8/10. Aside from that incredibly annoying blurry part in the very forefront of the picture, it's a very well done shot. The blurry part just gets in the way of the subject and throws the image off for me.










This would look a lot better if I had a person standing under that tree on the left...
I need a pretty girl.


----------



## Faraz

7/10. It does seem a bit plain, but something about it works.


----------



## Supreme888

Great composition and right amount of saturation! 8/10

New batteries shot with nikon 910!


----------



## Face76

7/10...too much glare.


----------



## Rian

7/10 - Everything but the parrot annoys me.


London Eye. by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


----------



## Faraz

9/10. Gorgeous shot. Almost perfect. If only the top hadn't been cut off.


Christian by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## Joining

7/10 not a real fan of the subject being out of center but everything else just pops out.


----------



## Rian

9.7/10 - Fantastic, you got the bokeh right, focus right, the gun firing and framing. Congrats, I just don't like that orange blob ontop of the paintball canister.

Really into my Black and Whites right now.


London Eye. by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


----------



## Buzzin92

Beautiful... Just simply, amazing. 10/10

Yet another moon shot, though this one interested me so I decided to upload it.


----------



## robchaos

8/10. That shows a level of detail you don't usually get with mundane moon shots.


Produce stand by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Darth Revan

7/10
I like the colors and composition, not sure about the subject...


----------



## Balsagna

Neat shot -- 7/10


----------



## Forrester

6.5/10
don't like the thin branch cutting through frisky's neck



how can I display the photo at a better size by the way?


----------



## robchaos

To display in a larger format use a hosting service such as flickr and upload the photo in the size youd like.

7/10. I think if you do more of a panoramic crop (take some off the top) so as to lessen the giant distracting blown section of sky, and put the focus more on the reflection in the lake, and the silhouette of the foreground and horizon, it would be a more effective photo (for me at least)


Fishing at Point Lookout by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## iPrintScreen

8/10

Took this while I was in France, sorry about the fence. Nothing I could do about it unfortunately.


----------



## Rian

6/10 - Good try getting the fence out of focus though.


Clapham Junction. by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


----------



## ikem

9/10


----------



## PR-Imagery

8/10




Spoiler: Settings



Camera Model Canon EOS REBEL T3i
Shooting Date/Time 8/15/2012 7:05:10 AM
Shooting Mode Aperture-Priority AE
Tv( Shutter Speed ) 1/320
Av( Aperture Value ) 5.6
Metering Mode Evaluative Metering
ISO Speed 100
Auto ISO Speed OFF
Lens EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
Focal Length 18.0mm


----------



## ntuason

7.0/10 Its very saturated almost too saturated. The lens flare is distracting too.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikkotuason/7855131028/in/photostream

VR 28-300mm f/3.5-5.6G
135mm - ISO 1250
1/1250s - f/8


----------



## dudemanppl

Dorksterr I never understand your settings.


----------



## ntuason

Lol as in why I even submit it along with my posts?


----------



## ClickJacker

I think he means why are you shooting at ISO 1250 1/1250s? That seems a bit high.


----------



## ntuason

Oh I'm trying to find out what the highest iso that I am comfortable using. Still playing around with the camera.


----------



## Buzzin92

Lower ISO is better for daylight shots









8/10 - There's a bit of noise due to the high ISO setting, but things look sharp and the frame has the feel that things are moving. I like









Just come back from my short break/vacation camping near the coast, Visited the Yorkshire Air Museum on the way back home, quickly stitched this together


----------



## yomi

8/10 The budlight umbrella ruins it for me :X

Planes: 9/10 Great color/ pano









Took this in tokyo, w/ no equipment.... just a camera phone


----------



## ClickJacker

4/10 for many reasons.


----------



## Buzzin92

6/10

Composition, colours, and everything looks good, but the graffiti just doesn't do it any justice imo.

My first B/W, and it's of the Lusty Lindy Victor Bomber.


----------



## PR-Imagery

9/10 Unfortunate that scaffolding is in the way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*
> 
> 7.0/10 Its very saturated almost too saturated. The lens flare is distracting too.


Thats what I was going for with that edit








(my stuff rarely ever has a natural or true to life look or feel to em)




Spoiler: Natural









Spoiler: Flare removed


----------



## Mwarren

9/10 love how the sky, clouds, and sea all give that vibrant blue look.


----------



## Buzzin92

9/10 - Great subject, nice depth of field and the lighting is smack on.

















Feeling Alone


----------



## Rian

6/10 - Too standard of a shot imo and vignetting is too extreme


Aleksandra. by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


----------



## PR-Imagery

6/10 Softness throws it off a bit, and the back light is a quite distracting




Spoiler: Settings



Canon EOS REBEL T3i
Shooting Date/Time: 9/5/2012 5:01:23 PM
Shooting Mode: Manual Exposure
Tv( Shutter Speed ): 1/500
Av( Aperture Value ): 5.6
Metering Mode: Evaluative Metering
ISO Speed: 100
Auto ISO Speed: OFF
Lens: EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
Focal Length: 55.0mm
Flash: Off
White Balance Mode: Auto
AF Mode: Manual focusing


----------



## Defunctronin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 6/10 Softness throws it off a bit, and the back light is a quite distracting
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Settings
> 
> 
> 
> Canon EOS REBEL T3i
> Shooting Date/Time: 9/5/2012 5:01:23 PM
> Shooting Mode: Manual Exposure
> Tv( Shutter Speed ): 1/500
> Av( Aperture Value ): 5.6
> Metering Mode: Evaluative Metering
> ISO Speed: 100
> Auto ISO Speed: OFF
> Lens: EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
> Focal Length: 55.0mm
> Flash: Off
> White Balance Mode: Auto
> AF Mode: Manual focusing


8.5/10 What is this adorable bird, a puffin? lol

My nephew and my stepmom


----------



## ClickJacker

7/10 Looks a little soft

took this a few weeks ago. Two young raccoon's stealing worms from a fisherman.


Link to view large:LINK!


----------



## PR-Imagery

@ Defunctronin: I believe it was a pigeon. Appeared to be lame, didn't fly or move away.

9/10 bit of noise in the shadows (I'm quite anal when it comes to noise tho)



Heavy surf from Hurricane/TS Leslie pounding on the south shore of Bermuda.
(Will be more here if you're interested in storm shots)


----------



## SoundWorks3D

9/10 Just beautiful.. love the view



Hey guys first time posting here so please be gentle on me.. only been photographing for 3 months now.


----------



## Faraz

7/10


Nikkor by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## PR-Imagery

9/10




Spoiler: Settings



Canon EOS REBEL T3i
Shooting Date/Time 9/5/2012 5:22:37 PM
Shooting Mode Manual Exposure
Tv( Shutter Speed ) 1/800
Av( Aperture Value ) 5.6
Metering Mode Evaluative Metering
ISO Speed 100
Auto ISO Speed OFF
Lens EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
Focal Length 37.0mm
White Balance Mode Auto
AF Mode One-Shot AF
AF area select mode Automatic selection


----------



## Hatefly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 9/10
> 
> ]


7/10

I'm partial to mono, so not sure if that's fair or not. Would have liked more movement in the water. Because of the sharp detail in the break it pushed my eye up to the horizon line and there isn't much going on in the sky. Pretty impossible to do much with that so not the photogs fault. Good comp though.

Here is my contribution. This was taken from the east side of Yosemite National Park.


----------



## Hogwasher

7/10 not big on the b&w myself


from our recent trip to hawaii


----------



## PR-Imagery

6/10 Like the silhouetting but quite soft/out of focus




Spoiler: Settings



Camera Model Canon EOS REBEL T3i
Shooting Date/Time 9/7/2012 7:06:26 AM
Shooting Mode Manual Exposure
Tv( Shutter Speed ) 1/320
Av( Aperture Value ) 5.6
Metering Mode Evaluative Metering
Autoexposure Bracketing -1 1/3
ISO Speed 100
Auto ISO Speed OFF
Lens EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
Focal Length 55.0mm
White Balance Mode Auto
AF Mode One-Shot AF
AF area select mode Manual selection


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hatefly*
> 
> 7/10
> 
> I'm partial to mono, so not sure if that's fair or not. Would have liked more movement in the water. Because of the sharp detail in the break it pushed my eye up to the horizon line and there isn't much going on in the sky. Pretty impossible to do much with that so not the photogs fault. Good comp though.


Yeah I noticed, fiddling with settings was far from my mind tho, those swells were pretty unpredictable; one minute high and dry, next your scrambling back up the cliff








Thanks. *Did get to go out there again today(tho quite late in the day), seas have calmed down considerably.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Moreorless

9/10 - Great lighting, if I had to find fault with it perhaps not much of interest at the sides.


----------



## KaRLiToS

9/10 Very original.

Please be gentle with me I am really not into photography, I just wanted to subbed the thread in stealth mode.


----------



## PR-Imagery

I'd give a 7/10.



Edit:


Spoiler: Settings



Camera Model Canon EOS REBEL T3i
Shooting Date/Time 9/7/2012 7:10:42 AM
Shooting Mode Manual Exposure
Tv( Shutter Speed ) 1/800
Av( Aperture Value ) 3.5
Metering Mode Evaluative Metering
ISO Speed 100
Auto ISO Speed OFF
Lens EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
Focal Length 18.0mm
White Balance Mode Auto
AF Mode One-Shot AF
AF area select mode Manual selection


----------



## KaRLiToS

9/10


----------



## ikem

9/10 great focus

just finished fire fighter competitions.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Wow, that's a great photo! 10/10 for me.


----------



## KaRLiToS

9/10 I love the colors.


----------



## ClickJacker

7/10 the building is detracting and the car in the bottom right is bothersome.


----------



## Hatefly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> 7/10 the building is detracting and the car in the bottom right is bothersome.


10/10

Let me get in on this one again. Had too, love this shot man. Very nice movement in this as really like the dark tones and contrast here. Did you use a tungsten setting as your white balance?

Here is another shot of mine from Bombay Beach at The Salton Sea.


----------



## Defunctronin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hatefly*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 10/10
> Let me get in on this one again. Had too, love this shot man. Very nice movement in this as really like the dark tones and contrast here. Did you use a tungsten setting as your white balance?
> Here is another shot of mine from Bombay Beach at The Salton Sea.


*9/10*
Love the shot, beautiful composition.

My nephew again, the adorable little turd that he is.


----------



## nikpatton__

8/10 Good composition. Nice blurred background. The focusing and colors make the picture feel soft and happy.


----------



## Face76

Awesome picture, 9/10. Could be a little sharper though.


----------



## Azefore

8.5/10 - Love the symmetry, that the center of a car speaker? Reminds me of a Sony Xplod products, even lighting would've worked better with the square crop but I love it ^^

Taken a couple days ago, armed with only my 10-20mm and no tripod, it was dark there :/, enjoyed the experience though lol


----------



## Conspiracy

like the deep space but not a huge fan of the distorted perspective 6/10

from a recent video shoot. this is at a vineyard. this roll did not get developed like it probably should have. water was shut off leaving it tough to wash and developed in old chems. but im ok with it. just will be more careful and make sure i have water when i develop lol


----------



## Krimble

7/10 Would have been better if better developed like you said









Heres one I took when I was forging rebar.


----------



## PR-Imagery

5/10


----------



## Ryan747

7/10.


----------



## nikpatton__

7/10 It's sharp and I like the overexposure on the right side.


----------



## robchaos

7/10. Harsh mid day lighting and overall composition just doesn't excite me greatly.


Walk among shadows by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

interesting shadows and i like how you framed it. 8/10


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

8/10 Looks really Great,I love how the Chairs are facing towards the mountains as well as the Four trees ^_^.

My Photo is taken with my Android Phone(Need to Buy DLSR) i used a color effect to only show Orange.


----------



## Faraz

5/10. Looks like a nice shot but I'm not a big fan of selective coloring. It's fun at first as something to try though. The logo in the middle of the photo is distracting also.


Fahad by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

7/10 Looks really great,i Like how the picture is focused on the pole as well as the person and the background is just blurred enough to not draw attention away from the subject

Also my Photo has a Logo in the middle cause its from My Deviantart ^_^


----------



## ClickJacker

8/10 the LA kinda hurts my eyes.


----------



## Rian

9.7/10 - You do love your beaches










Prospective. by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


----------



## Faraz

10/10. Very interesting concept and it looks fantastic! If only that orange thing on the right wasn't there, but it doesn't take away much from the overall photo.


Zara by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## LuminatX

9/10
would have loved a bit more light on the photo right side of her face.

My friends Infinity G35.


----------



## Deano12345

7/10. IMO, nothing technically wrong with the photo, just there's nothing that really interests me in it. (Completely unrelated but is it lowered ?







)


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 very very nice!


----------



## Faraz

5/10


The Door by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## dohboi

8/10

Tree is a little distracting to me.


----------



## robchaos

6/10 Nothing real compelling about it. For automotive photography to work best, its ideal to have access to the keys and be able to move the vehicle to a interesting or clean background, not just a parking lot next to a car with other cars in the background


Willow tree by the river by Rob Roys


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos*
> 
> 6/10 Nothing real compelling about it. For automotive photography to work best, its ideal to have access to the keys and be able to move the vehicle to a interesting or clean background, not just a parking lot next to a car with other cars in the background


Agreed, cars in paddocks/parking lots will often just look boring. Anyway, back to the photos. 7/10. I like the idea/framing of the shot, but so much of the detail is lost with the picture being over exposed.


----------



## Face76

6/10...the image is a little small to get the full effect. Overcast is killing the rest of the photo...


----------



## Faraz

8/10. I like how the sky looks. Would be nice if the land and water were a little brighter.

I wish it had been a nicer flower that caught her eye at this moment:


Zara by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## AoHxBram

8/10, would've like to see the flower a bit sharper as it is the subject on some level on this picture.


----------



## strych9

4/10


Ducky by Strych9., on Flickr


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> 4/10


Hehe, could you explain how i could make this a better picture then a 4/10?


----------



## nikpatton__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> 4/10
> 
> Ducky by Strych9., on Flickr


8/10 Love the lighting and focusing. It's neat to see those red keys nestled among the black.


----------



## mahtareika

7/10 I keep trying to look around the branch that's at eye level.


----------



## KaRLiToS

7.5 / 10 Nice picture and nice headphones, its just the bicycle in the kitchen that is annoying.


----------



## nikpatton__

8/10 Great ground-level composition. I like seeing the other apples in the background.


----------



## HPE1000

9/10 Looks creepy, and it also looks like its a painting.









p.s. poe I remember you from a mini itx thread, maybe my asrock z77e itx? What a coincidence


----------



## mahtareika

I don't have a picture, but, wow! What a great shot. 10/10

I almost want to be a mushroom.


----------



## nikpatton__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 9/10 Looks creepy, and it also looks like its a painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. poe I remember you from a mini itx thread, maybe my asrock z77e itx? What a coincidence


I was trying for that painted look and yes that's me from the Asrock z77 itx thread


----------



## MKHunt

Cell phone pic while feeding the horses. Not even a data-enabled phone. Thought it looked kinda cool.


----------



## XT-107

6/10



xperia s


----------



## strych9

3/10


----------



## Moreorless

9/10


----------



## robchaos

9/10 nice landscape

DSC_4785 by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Mongol

9/10. Really dig the raw, industrial look...especially since industry drives the pic.

This flower jumped out at me...considering it's fall...


----------



## Faraz

7/10. I think having the center sharper would help. Focus stacking would really make it look nice.


Zara by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## MKHunt

8/10

I really like the dof.


----------



## Moreorless

7/10 - Interesting whether but a little dark and lacking in contrast.


----------



## TheDude100

6/10
I don't really see the subject in the picture nothing really stands out, but on the other hand love b/w.


----------



## LuminatX

5/10, I'm sorry but spot color is a big no no.

This was from a recent, sort of vintage"esq" style shoot.


----------



## johnvosh

7.5/10

Took this one this morning @ 7:45AM. (F/8, 1/2000 sec, ISO-100, sorry still learning how to work with the manual settings)


----------



## robchaos

7/10 pleasing silhouette and sunrise. Id find a way to get rid of the sun flare that encroaches into the black skyline and clouds though


Nature taking back by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Not sure I enjoy the face of the building facing the camera being in shadow since it creates an odd contrast between it and the intensely bright and coloured sky. Something about the composition bugs me as well, I think it's that the tree is just barely cut-off. I'm no professional, not even close, so take that as you will. Still dig the photo though, 8/10?

With mine, as I have every time before, I will just remind that I am using a $50 Kodak Easyshare to take all my photos, so please guys, keep that in mind before holding me to DSLR standards and focus more on composition, colour, and such, if you could.


----------



## Conspiracy

awesome colors 8/10


----------



## EpicPie

6/10. Not sure what the set focus of your photo is supposed to be.

Here's a few picture I took at Beyond Wonderland last night. These were the only ones I was really pleased with, especially since I was only using the camera on my GS2.


----------



## Moreorless

6/10 - The last one is quite interesting if a little wonkey.


----------



## soymilk

8/10

a tad bit high on the contrast, very nice picture. Perhaps consider using ND filters to have a longer shutterspeed to make the reflections more clear.


here's a candy clown I saw in vegas, still scares me at night.


----------



## nikpatton__

8/10 Interesting subject. I like the bright colors.


----------



## strych9

6/10, I don't find a subject but the photo looks pretty good.


DSC_4234 by Strych9., on Flickr


----------



## Faraz

Don't have one to post right now, but I just had to comment on this one. That's a gorgeous shot. Looks like it would be a scene from the game Limbo. 10/10.


----------



## nikpatton__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> Don't have one to post right now, but I just had to comment on this one. That's a gorgeous shot. Looks like it would be a scene from the game Limbo. 10/10.


It looks just like something out of Limbo! It's so simple and yet so beautiful.


----------



## Blaze0303

6/10, too dark and im not a huge fan of vignette.

Took this at my wife's graduation, my first real attempt at good photography. I know the hand is distracting.


----------



## Azefore

6.8/10 - A bit flat to me, the overcast weather/ over exposed sky isn't giving any depth in terms of shadows and framing is a little cramped but I enjoy the image

From my first couple months of shooting last year


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 Nice shot, could use more color.

Man, I haven't shot in months, this is from last year. *sigh*

Lizzy by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Man, I haven't shot in months, this is from last year. *sigh*


Your Flickr says August of this year lol


----------



## Thebreezybb

^^
8.5/10 great depth good contrast

I haven't taken a photo for a very long time so I'm digging up old photos to fiddle with










So-surreal by IB-photography [ Back soon... ], on Flickr


----------



## Ryan747

10/10 love it. Has a real med-evil feel with a modernness to it,


----------



## ntuason

7/10

Looks a little tilted and a tad bit over saturated.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikkotuason/8054967252/in/photostream

24-70mm f2.8G
48mm - ISO 640
1640s - f2.8
+1.0EV - Auto 1,0,0


----------



## HPE1000

7/10 Not really doing it for me


----------



## Blaze0303

4/10 Bad lighting, quality seems like it was taken with a cell phone.

Heres my first attempt at a macro shot. I don't know why the bottom of the tire is missing, I think photobucket failed me.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> 4/10 Bad lighting, quality seems like it was taken with a cell phone.
> Heres my first attempt at a macro shot. I don't know why the bottom of the tire is missing, I think photobucket failed me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I am sorry, but what the heck are you talking about.....


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am sorry, but what the heck are you talking about.....


With your photo? I feel like the picture is too dark, and the colors dont "pop" as much as I think they could. I dont know the proper word, its not vibrant enough?


----------



## EpicPie

This photo came out pretty nice from my GS2.

The diet button on the lid was already pressed from the coffee shop I bought it at. haha


----------



## Conspiracy

shoulda put a straw in that for the lolz


----------



## soymilk

6/10 Composition a little bit distracting. Not actually sure what I should be focusing on.

Not sure if you guys are a fan of tiltshift pictures, but here's another picture of vegas


----------



## FireMarshallBill

6/10, I do like tilt shift photography but this image has some inconsistent blurring.

I recently just started getting into taking pictures and I am still learning a lot. Here is a photo that I took last week with a Cannon S100 point and shoot at an RC racing event at someone's house. This is his latest project, an RC sprint car.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

5/10. Nothing much wrong, but not much going on either.

Sammich.


----------



## ljason8eg

5/10; Superb sammich, but the lighting is kinda flat and looks a tick underexposed to me.


IMG_6718.jpg by JLofing, on Flickr


----------



## strych9

7/10


DSC_4353 by Strych9., on Flickr
This is a Hindu sculpture I shot at a temple.


----------



## Moreorless

7/10 - Could benefit from a B&W version for me which might highlight the subtle contrast a bit more.


----------



## robchaos

7/10. This one could benefit from color. That is usually one of the draws of a sweeping landscape. Deep blue skies or intense reds of a sunset.


Just sayin' "Hi" by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 I think your greens are a little too saturated. Otherwise nice pic as always.









Made this specifically for a wallpaper.

Rustic by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos*
> 
> 
> Just sayin' "Hi" by Robchaos, on Flickr


What's FrickFrock doing in here?


----------



## Moreorless

7/10 - I think the point of focus could do with being a little higher in the frame, maybe swap the logo to the other side aswell were its not over the top of it.


----------



## S3RK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moreorless*
> 
> 7/10 - I think the point of focus could do with being a little higher in the frame, maybe swap the logo to the other side aswell were its not over the top of it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9/10, Truly an amazing shot!
Got my 60D today, my first ever DSLR.
Shot some pictures out the backyard and came up with this.


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3RK*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 9/10, Truly an amazing shot!
> Got my 60D today, my first ever DSLR.
> Shot some pictures out the backyard and came up with this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


um 8/10? i like the DOF but the background is off putting, btw i have no idea what im doing, haven't had my dslr long


----------



## HPE1000

7/10 nothing really seemed that in focus


----------



## b.walker36

7/10 looks great.

Messing with my new nifty. Too bad i didnt get home until 7 so its inside shots only.


----------



## nikpatton__

7/10 I like the lighting and shallow depth of field.


----------



## b.walker36

8/10 I would say a tad underexposed but overall great effect.

Sorry but another cat pic


----------



## HPE1000

9/10

How bout a real cat yawning!

I know its not all that great, but when you had literally 30 people crowding around you, pushing and shoving trying to take pictures with their iphones you can only do so much


----------



## SammichThyme

8/10. As somebody who's been on multiple safaris I know how hard it is to get a images like that, I only took points off because certain areas look blury. Speaking of safaris, I took this one this summer in Serengeti National Park


----------



## HPE1000

9.5/10 I like it alot, I just feel like it is missing something. Dont get me wrong that is a great picture, but I feel like something is missing. And yeah, that picture was taken at the bronx zoo, ny through a small window, I think the thick acryllic glass could have been why it blurred, and it was hard with ~40 people in a 15sqft room fighting for the window.


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10


IMG_6716.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Blaze0303

10/10 Very awesome photo

I still suck, but I think i'm getting better.


----------



## Azefore

8.5 - For epyon, missing points are for no wing gundam 0. Don't have a pic myself, some else must post


----------



## Face76




----------



## johnvosh

9/10


----------



## Buzzin92

5/10

The subject's confusing, and the colors look flat. Also, you should look in to the Rule of Thirds.

One of the snaps I got while on vacation










Caitlin by Jlryan - Buzzin92, on Flickr


----------



## nikpatton__

9/10 Excellent exposure of the face. Pretty eyes....


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikpatton__*
> 
> 9/10 Excellent exposure of the face. Pretty eyes....


7/10 good exposure, technically a great shot. issue is that i am not sure what the subject is.

a few of my buddies came over the other day and decided to take a "product shot"



a900 f11 2s


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10. There is too much open space I think, the bullet layout is too staged to me lol, and the lighting, while it is great for a product shot to reveal the most detail, I would like to see some fill light and the lighting to be slightly harsher.


Spidey by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## iARDAs

Nice thread. First time seeing it.

Here is an extremely amateur photo from my San Francisco trip.



Edit : Sorry i totally ignored the rules and did not rate the picture above me. Rude of me.

I really would like to be able to take pictures like that but i believe i need a better camera for that.

I am not a authority in picture grading but I would give your picture a 9/10 for various reasons

I like how the spider is focused and i like how the web is visible clearly. Nice colors and brave picture to be near a spider.


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Nice thread. First time seeing it.
> Here is an extremely amateur photo from my San Francisco trip.


Probably a good idea to read the first post









6/10
The photo isn't too badly done imo, the composition is there... You just need to show it.

It also took me some time to see the Waterfall in there also.

An old-ish one of my cat, can't remember is I posted this one here before or not...


Sparky by Jlryan - Buzzin92, on Flickr


----------



## ntuason

9/10! Great exposure and sharp too. If you didn't have the picket fence tilted it would've been a perfect 10.

Heres a random shot I saw while walking home from work, behind a dirty glass.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikkotuason/8083872021/in/photostream

24-70mm f/2.8
70mm - ISO 640
1/1000s - f2.8
-1.0EV Auto 1,0,0


----------



## nikpatton__

8/10 It's an interesting shot. The rails look like strings of light.


----------



## ClickJacker

9.5/10 very nice


----------



## Faraz

10/10. Gorgeous shot.


Zara by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## ShinyOstrich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> 10/10. Gorgeous shot.
> 
> Zara by Largamente, on Flickr


9/10 cute kid, nice shot, I like the placement.


----------



## robchaos

7/10 the water drops are nice, but the fact that you cropped off the right side of what appears to be the main subject takes it down a bit for me. I'd have gotten more leaf on the right and less grass on the left


Lilypads by Rob Roys


----------



## HPE1000

6/10


----------



## ErOR

5/10
Kinda flat, I like the lines but it doesn't lead anywhere or make the picture interesting.

Shot on a 550D with a vintage Vivitar 28mm f2.8 lens.


----------



## DJ4g63t

6/10

Beautiful colors but kinda too much to look at for me.

No editing to this photo straight from camera to web using a pick a color setting on the camera


----------



## gtsteviiee

7/10 Great picture but, I wish it had a little bit more contrast to it.


----------



## ErOR

7/10 Beautiful flower but the image didn't really capture it in a way so it was obvious, too many distractions from DOF and framing decision.


----------



## robchaos

8/10 nice looking silhouette, good framing, just lacking a little overall in subject matter.

A touch of fall colors. by Rob Roys


----------



## GanjaSMK

Great scene, good light, like the texture! Seems a bit over-saturated though?







7.9/10

It's been a long time since I posted one. Saw this guy in the yard last Saturday morning. Wish I would caught him with game in hand.


----------



## iARDAs

9/10

I like the picture and the contrast. Good one

I know i wont get over 5 points with this picture probably mostly because of the fence but this picture was taken in my grandfather's farm. Gotta love this animal



p.S. I am learning to take advantage of Picasa, hopefully in the future i can edit my alrady taken pictures and make them even better. I am learning.


----------



## Blaze0303

I give you 6 just because its cool









I'm still trying to get better, zero editing at all, this is RAW.


----------



## Joining

7.5/10 The white glares just really bothers me.


----------



## Buzzin92

7/10 Focus is a little too soft in my opinion, and takes up too much of the subject (which I'm assuming is the Geforce GTX logo)

Computer components are easy to take pictures of.

This is a complete RAW (apart from watermark/re-size)


Asus Motherboard by Jlryan - Buzzin92, on Flickr


----------



## ErOR

7/10


----------



## nikpatton__

8/10 Nice looking car! I like how it's parked and composed. The glare on the windshield is a bit distracting though.


----------



## ErOR

Ha cheers







Yeah that reflection on the windscreen is distracting, just wanted to share the shot.

8/10 I love what you went for there, looks mysterious. Have you tried that in B&W?

Oh the satisfaction I get shooting on $10 lens/tubes and getting decent results


----------



## johnvosh

9/10

I know I probably won't get that good of a score, I am still learning when it comes to picture taking


----------



## funfortehfun

9/10. I don't know how to rate pictures, but the power line symbolizes something that is essential to our lives. Strikes you hard when you realize what the world would be without electricity.



Mein Bruder.


----------



## TheDude100

8/10 Nothing like the happiness of kids.

At the Beach here at Tyndall AFB


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=a?!Ga?!=The?ude100*
> 
> 8/10 Nothing like the happiness of kids.
> At the Beach here at Tyndall AFB


I love the contrast from warm to cool colour as you go down the photo








Great work 10/10









My photo


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> I love the contrast from warm to cool colour as you go down the photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My photo


is that dusk or dawn? makes me want to go to the beach tomorrow. i'll give it a ten.


----------



## jwalkermed

[/quote]

I'll give you a 9/10. Great color, properly exposed, and sharp. Nice outdoor scene.



This was the 1st pic I took of my iPhone 5 out of the box. Strait from the camera unprocessed JPG. D5100 with a 17-55mm f2.8. I shot this at f2.8 ISO 1600 natural light.


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> is that dusk or dawn? makes me want to go to the beach tomorrow. i'll give it a ten.


The photo was taken at about 4:30 in the morning.
If you don't mind the early wake up, go for it


----------



## juneau78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwalkermed*
> 
> 
> This was the 1st pic I took of my iPhone 5 out of the box. Strait from the camera unprocessed JPG. D5100 with a 17-55mm f2.8. I shot this at f2.8 ISO 1600 natural light.


nice gadget man, wish u could give more light work there. i assume the light come from a display monitor right? 7/10









here's mine:

eos 7d w/ 24-70 f2.8L post process lightroom 4 vsco plugins


----------



## jwalkermed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juneau78*
> 
> nice gadget man, wish u could give more light work there. i assume the light come from a display monitor right? 7/10


yes the light was from a monitor. Though it gave it a nice aura. Almost a surreal feel to the shot. And the shallow DOF helped to.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juneau78*
> 
> here's mine:
> 
> eos 7d w/ 24-70 f2.8L post process lightroom 4 vsco plugins


6/10 . I can't really see the subject. And all the electic wires


----------



## Imrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


6/10 not much of a subject with a slightly blown out sky.


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juneau78*
> 
> here's mine:
> 
> eos 7d w/ 24-70 f2.8L post process lightroom 4 vsco plugins


Not sure if serious...


----------



## ErOR

9/10 Nice Evo, I like the way the light is hitting it.


----------



## MistaBernie

8/10. Nice clarity, good color. The composition isn't bad, but I might have like to have seen two things: 1) a slightly wider cop, and 2) something done about the random leaf on the left that protrudes into the focal plane, it's a little bit of a distraction.

Something I was messing around with today. I'm trying to shake the 'haven't gotten out and shoot' rust. I have also noticed that my 5D2 gets hot pixels way too quickly (although I guess 10 second exposures and lots of live view when using 1000x NDs will do that).


----------



## ClickJacker

6/10 cool idea but really dark

140 sec exposure.


----------



## funfortehfun

10/10. The exposure gives the picture a dynamic feel to the static subject. Also, the background is nicely painted.

I wish I had a tripod, just don't know which one to buy. Also, I don't know any ideas for cool subjects.



Lighting isn't the best, had to use a lamp to light that.


----------



## Aleckazee

10/10 great focus and lighting


----------



## Aeloi

8/10 Nice picture, love the bird.


I'm new to photography just got my camera about two weeks ago. Nikon D5100 with a 35mm f/1.8G lens. Lightroom was used for post processing.


----------



## Mwarren

9/10, great composition/framing for being new to photography and good overall photo balance. I also like the depth of field and the emphasis that it places on the guitar and on the player behind the guitar.

Here's a shot that I took during a photo shoot today trying some new techniques and working on honing my skills.


----------



## athlon 64

8/10 , nice picture, girl looks great







, nice balance



I got a canon 600D 5 days ago and it"s my first DSLR, i love it, i"m a beginner, this was taken with a canon 55-250 lens with IS, f/5.6 ,iso 400,shutter:auto, manual - fokus


----------



## nikpatton__

9/10 Great job with the focusing. Nice and sharp. Deep colors.


----------



## theCanadian

9/10


----------



## Minnetonka16

9/10

I used to have 2 incredibly amazing pictures before my phone went full ****** and I had to reset it.

my best right now

(worth clicking, OCN makes it like 320*320)


----------



## athlon 64

7/10, picture is quiet good but the horse looks a bit creepy, could be better overall.



600D , 55-250 canon lens, IS on, tripod, f5.6 , 1/100, iso = 100


----------



## nikpatton__

8/10 I love the cat's expression as it sort of peers around the plants.


----------



## Sean Webster

Not a fan of the vignette, it seems slightly underexposed, no intense cool storm clouds! 6/10


Coffee Run by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Moreorless

7/10


----------



## athlon 64

The image above is not working so i"ll rate the one from SEAN:

9/10, fantastic pic, girl seems cute,great job with focusing.


----------



## Moreorless

7/10 - Nice use of shallow depth of field but the composition doesnt really grab me. If you cropped some of the sky away I think it might work a bit better with the eye draw up towards the ship.

Imageshack playing up again deleting photo's, I'll try it again.


----------



## athlon 64

10/10, looks absolutely fantastic. Sun is not too bright but you can spot how it brakes trough the tree. Just fantastic.

I know i ****ed up the ship a bit. I experimented with high shutter speed( 1/2000 ) and i got the dark effect i wanted but if i used slower shutter speed and more closed apreture i would get more sharpness on the ship.
And i should have put more sky into it.


----------



## Aeloi

9/10 Great shot! I like the contrast. I'm not sure how to critique properly yet.


This was taken in my backyard. Lightroom for post-processing.
Nikon D5100, 35mm f/1.8 1/1600 Tiffen 52mm Circular Polarizer


----------



## KaRLiToS

8/10 Nice contrast, I like the colors


----------



## 100PARIK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lhowatt*
> 
> 8/10 (cant give any advice since i am uber noob)


Preved Medved! That what my friends would say about your rating.....

GONE TOMMOROW: I rate it at 7/10... sharpness gives me ceisures


----------



## 100PARIK

[IMG


----------



## Faraz

1/10

(wow, you rated pictures from 2009)


Outlaws by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## SugarySnack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> 1/10
> (wow, you rated pictures from 2009)


Can't really find a fault in this one. Good composition (I like that it lines up on the left side there), good lighting, interesting subject, sharp. 10/10 great shot. My only critique is the expression on the man's face. Not really too sure what he is looking at.


Blue Dress by Brydgesj, on Flickr


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SugarySnack*
> 
> Can't really find a fault in this one. Good composition (I like that it lines up on the left side there), good lighting, interesting subject, sharp. 10/10 great shot. My only critique is the expression on the man's face. Not really too sure what he is looking at.


Great shot I would give it a solid 9/10


After midnight by IB-photography [ AWAY ], on Flickr


----------



## scottath

8/10 - The city scape is great, but the large foreground boat is hugely distracting, if it was to one of the sides it would have been great, just takes your focus away from the skyline.


Morning Ritual by scottath, on Flickr

Title is based on the "ghost: in the corner


----------



## Cannon19932006

9/10 love the reflection of the sun on the water, the peninsula over to the right makes it all seem so serene.



This is just something i snapped with my captivate as the sun was setting after a storm.


----------



## Face76

4/10. Not really sharp or anything. May have been a nice to see in person though...


----------



## strych9

4/10.


DSC_5719 by Strych9., on Flickr


----------



## ClickJacker

9.5/10 the cows make for the most unusual leading line I have ever seen.


----------



## robchaos

8/10 cool photo overall. I would have liked to see the hands and antenna ofthe robot in clearer focus though.


The Launching Pad by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## CalypsoRaz

8/10 interesting subject. I love old rollercoasters. My eye wanders a bit though










Nothing special, tops a little washed out but I kinda like it anyway. Oregon Coast, this past summer just south of Newport.

Nikon D90//12-24 f/4


----------



## ne0h

Subject focus and angle is a bit odd. Nice photo though! 7/10










Taken near drift creek falls, just south of Newport, OR.


----------



## Conspiracy

i like it. interesting look and feel to that image. 8/10

took this snap shot at a cross country race this weekend. was waiting for runners to pass me while i stood next to this lake. would be cool if there were runners in the shot but it wouldnt have made for a image my school would want.


----------



## athlon 64

7/10 Picture is quiet good but i just don"t find nothing very interesting on it



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Moreorless

7/10 - Would benefit from a closer crop I'd say as besides the fly theres not much else there, either subject or composition wise.


----------



## athlon 64

9/10, great picture, great motive! Nice contrast and colors

I have been at 14.th floor of a very high building and found an opened window. Took a picture of my city:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joining

7/10 It just feels like the crop is too tight for some reason.


----------



## strych9

8/10


Stars 2 by Strych9., on Flickr


----------



## Infrabasse

7/10
It's a shame there's this light pollution blotchiness on the right half of the picture
Otherwise I like the fact it looks like it's raining stars


----------



## athlon 64

8/10, great picture, composition seems very good. You made a boring picture interesting. but the subject is stil boring









Took this last night, 30sec-exposition/Iso-100/100mm/f22
I wish these street lights were not so powerfull



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## captvizcenzo

7/10

You need a more stable platform for that long exposure shot. And it's not recommended to use too small of an aperture, you'll lose sharpness that way.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> 8/10, great picture, composition seems very good. You made a boring picture interesting. but the subject is stil boring


Thanks








Not boring for me or my gf though when I spent the past month pretty much single handedly shovelling tons of soil, gravel, and cement building this









Anyway, I like your long exposure. The street lights don't bother me seeing how they add this nice starlight effect and the overall exposure still appears true to the real scene.
It's a shame it isn't sharp though. One way to avoid f22 would be to use an ND filter since you're already bottomed out on the ISO.


----------



## Moreorless

9/10 - Great capture and colours, the fly being obscured slightly is the only negative I can see.


----------



## athlon 64

9/10, very nice picture,beautifull colours.

I tried to do a batter job with the picture above, my camera was more steady this time and there was more cars. Also why did someone say that closing apreture too much will make ma camera loose sharpness?
Shouldn"t more closed apreture give me better sharpness?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## captvizcenzo

8/10

Now it looks sharper and more interesting.

Every lens have their own sweetspot. More closed aperture only gives you more DOF, not sharpness. Pictures tend to lose sharpness at high f number due to diffraction.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> More closed aperture only gives you more DOF, not sharpness.


Actually closing your aperture, you will gain sharpness up to your sweet spot and then beyond that (maybe around f/8, it depends on the lens) you will start to loose sharpness due to diffraction.
So it's best to avoid tiny apertures and maximise DOF using hyperfocal distances intelligently.

I'm sure you knew that but I couldn't leave athlon 64 in doubt


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> Actually closing your aperture, you will gain sharpness up to your sweet spot and then beyond that (maybe around f/8, it depends on the lens) you will start to loose sharpness due to diffraction.
> So it's best to avoid tiny apertures and maximise DOF using hyperfocal distances intelligently.


Exactly!








Wide open gives you most bokeh but less sharpness due to chromatic aberration/color fringing. Closing your aperture reduce the aberration thus increase sharpness. The sweet spot is where we want to be most of the time.

8.8/10 for your pic








Personally I think that leaf at the top right corner spoils the compo.


----------



## athlon 64

Aha.,now i get it, sharpness does not incease with apreture closing,there is a sweetspot and it reduces after it.

9/10 for the pic above, beautifull bokeh and colur contrast



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## frickfrock999

9/10. Reminds me of those ol' summer days.









Jacket portrait for the book.


----------



## Mwarren

Very funny, 9/10


----------



## Faraz

7.5/10. Blown out sky adds a warmth to the photo, and I like that she's not dead center; it helps make the background important to the shot.


Abandoned by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 I don't like the sky.


Walkin' by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## scriptgorilla

7/10
I don't know why but it seems a little bit depressing with her head down like that


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scriptgorilla*
> 
> 7/10
> I don't know why but it seems a little bit depressing with her head down like that


7/10 is it just me or i see jagged edges.

what you looking at?


----------



## Moreorless

7/10, Nice catch but the stag doesnt really stand out from the background.


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moreorless*
> 
> 7/10, Nice catch but the stag doesnt really stand out from the background.


7/10 I see dead people









*My Mistress*


----------



## gtsteviiee

I hate you, I want an Evo.
But, 4/10, I really don't see anything striking about this photo?


----------



## Moreorless

8/10, Very nice although the aliasing around the wires is a little distracting.


----------



## daydream99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moreorless*
> 
> 8/10, Very nice although the aliasing around the wires is a little distracting.


8/10
Nice view, but needs foreground framing to make it look more "poppy". You can shoot it in the blades of grass, using them as the foreground.

edit: aghh my photo isn't uploading sorry for breaking the streak eek


----------



## Domino

10/10


----------



## Faraz

This thread is for posting pictures you took.


----------



## Face76




----------



## athlon 64

Vacum tubes? Cool, the piccture itself not so fantastic, i"d give it a bit more exposition. 7/10



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mwarren

8/10, I like how the leaves hide whatever the subject is (appears to be a piece of machinery possibly a vehicle). Composition is also good and photo has a good sense of balance.


----------



## FireMarshallBill

9/10, very nice picture, There isn't much that I don't like about it... perhaps the corners are whited out a little harshly for my taste but I am far from being an expert =p

Work has sent me to Hyderabad and lucky for me it was Diwali yesterday







This is a composite of many photos taken from my hotel room on my Canon S100. I don't own a DSLR =(

f/8 ISO-80 15 second exposures stacked then I stitched the two angles to make a short panorama


----------



## Faraz

8/10. Interesting shot.


Flagler College by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## Infrabasse

8/10 great colors but I'm not sure what to look at. Foreground is too busy.


----------



## johnvosh

9/10


----------



## Faraz

6/10


----------



## Aeloi

9/10 - great colors and contrast, what's missing for me is what the child is looking at.


----------



## athlon 64

7/10 ,cool photography but i don"t find it very interesting



Did this yesterday. It"s a HDR


----------



## Jerald

Uhm. 6.75/10
I see slight halos around the trees (perhaps caused by your pp for the hdr). Other than that I just don't see anything special or striking in it.

Here's mine:


----------



## athlon 64

8.5/10 ,Not the type of subject i usually like but it"s a great picture. I would make the exposition a bit faster...



Here is one more HDR i wanted to share


----------



## yukker

8.5 Nice HDR. To many tree blending into each other in the foreground. More background would have been better mabye. I do like the sky however.


----------



## koulaid

^^ 8/10. The weird reddish/orange white balance throws off the look. Otherwise good framing and nice car.

Wedding I shot in the summer.


----------



## Faraz

7.5/10


St. Augustine by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## wgman003

*Edit*

Sorry, I deleted the rating when changing the link. >.<

8/10

To me, this image felt a little too warm, taking the greenery from the palms. Also, I think there is a bit too much space off the top. I would crop it down and apply the rule of thirds.











_Hamerkop Stork (Scopus umbretta)_

Shot w/ Nikon D90, 70-200 f/2.8 VR II w/ Nikon TC-20E III 2x Teleconverter
f/5.6, ISO 400, 1/160 sec.


----------



## biatchi

*cough* rate the photo above *cough*


----------



## FireMarshallBill

8/10

Very nice shot of a neat looking bird. It would be nice to see some more of it in focus though.

The adventure in Hyderabad continues with Golconda Fort. This is one of my favorite snaps of the day and I don't really know why. The sky was blown out in a lot of the shots because there wasn't a single cloud that day but this one came out nicely.

Camera Used: Canon PowerShot S100
Exposure Time: 1/2000
Aperture: f/2.0
ISO: 200
Date Taken: 2012:12:17 16:29:12


----------



## Moreorless

6/10 - Nice subject but I don't think the angle of view and the keystoning it creates really suits it.


----------



## Supreme888

6/10 Nice exposure, well framed


50mm ƒ/1.4 by ϟKPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## 32oz

Good contrast, nice mixture of B/W & color and I love the feeling of texture in the background and on the aperture within the lens. Possibly a bit too much white space in the top right, some what detracts from main subject. 8/10


A Black Kite, shot in Japan...


----------



## Hamy144

8/10, i love it but could use more.


----------



## Aeloi

7/10


AF-S Nikkor 35mm 1:1.8G | D5100 18-55mm ISO 100 f/8.0 3.0sec, D5100 -> Retouch Menu -> Color Outline.


----------



## Faraz

2/10. That's not to reflect on the original photo. I just don't see much merit in effects like that.


Elena by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## Azefore

7.5/10 - Center is attention grabbing however the colors on the model make her fade into the train cart itself. Composition is good, maybe would've enjoyed a tighter shot as well.

The lighthouse in town here, was trying hard not to be spotted by coast guard and night ferries


----------



## Moreorless

9/10 - an exellent well composed long exposure.


----------



## Jerald

7.5/10

Nice detail. Did you spray the water droplets on? I see the other leaves don't have any.








Compositionwise, I think it's okay as well. You really filled the whole frame.


----------



## Infrabasse

8.5/10
Really nice UV shot. There's a nice mood to this, I like the dragged clouds and how the statue is trying to catch the flare, is this deliberate?
The hotspot in the middle is a bit damaging though.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

not a photo critic but i love the colours captured only issue i see is near the tree you got some green glare other then that 8/10
taken with a phone so be kind plz , anyways this is a photo i took of a blue tongue lizard I caught while working


----------



## Infrabasse

*cough* rate the photo above *cough*


----------



## king volcano

I really like the text, its super clear. The photo also shows emotion, when the asterisks are used to emphasize the feeling and mood of this magnificent piece. 8.5/10




Rate both, one or the other. I want to share both. Meh.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cammiso94*
> 
> I really like the text, its super clear. The photo also shows emotion, when the asterisks are used to emphasize the feeling and mood of this magnificent piece. 8.5/10.


If I knew I was gonna be rated I'd have given credit to biatchi whom I blatantly copied









1. 7/10 interesting autoportrait but it's a little too tight. I like the DOF here.
2. 6/10 Maybe it's just me but I find it a little flat. Although the bokeh bubble are nice in the foreground, I like detail in my hardware shots so I'm not a fan. I'd have liked thicker blacks and clarity.


----------



## Moreorless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jerald*
> 
> 7.5/10
> Nice detail. Did you spray the water droplets on? I see the other leaves don't have any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Its an old trick I'v used before but not in this case, I'd guess being more freshly fallen and upside down ment it stayed wet for longer.

7/10 - A bit too much sky for me and a generally over processed look with too much saturation and a lack of contrast.


----------



## Mwarren

7/10, looks slightly bland but I like the fall scenery.


----------



## GanjaSMK

6/10 - excellent color and the pose is great but because you cut off what she's holding, my eyes are drawn to what she _is_ holding (the tree), and it makes it weird - like you're missing part of the main 'expectation'. Tack sharp though.









This an old photo from a pair of funky earrings.


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> 6/10 - excellent color and the pose is great but because you cut off what she's holding, my eyes are drawn to what she _is_ holding (the tree), and it makes it weird - like you're missing part of the main 'expectation'. Tack sharp though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This an old photo from a pair of funky earrings.


6/10 Pretty bland picture and the cutoffs on the end where its black make it distracting.

That's the whole point of the photo...the shadow and her both tell two different story's.


----------



## athlon 64

8/10 , it"s a quiet good and interesting picture.



Took this HDR 2 days ago


----------



## TheDude100

9/10 Is this a HDR? Only thing that kinda bothers me is that cloud on the right hand side but it's not a big deal.


----------



## athlon 64

Yes it is a HDR

7/10, it"s a nice picture, i like how you caught the sunset but there is really nothing on it. 70% is empty sky so not really interesting

Here is one more from me:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Moreorless

6/10 - Interesting sunlight but the composition doesnt really exploit it(I'd have tried for shoreline across more of the frame and a panoramic crop of the bottom 2/3rds personally) and theres a general lack of contrast in the scene


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10

Took a stress relieving bike ride tonight, took this on my way to the beach.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/seanwebsterhd/8226575630/
Intercoastal calm by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Faraz

10/10. The different blues look very nice.


----------



## airplaneman

8/10. Nice composure, but the background is a bit too busy in my opinion.


----------



## 32oz

The focus is unnatural, no clear subject and the bright white light from the window is distracting. 4/10


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 very good detail, and elephants are awesome!

My FD badge.


----------



## Faraz

9/10. Love the dark background and lighting.

Received my new keyboard today so I took a shot.


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10 Sweet KB.


Mizner Clock Tower by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## gtsteviiee

9/10! Great composition, great colors, overall great photo.


----------



## Moreorless

6/10, a good composition but I don't think the wash out colour suits it and the depth of field is somewhat inbetween to me, not deep enough to have everythign sharp but not shallow enough to really draw the eye to one area.


----------



## athlon 64

9/10 , fantastic picture, atmosphere and composition couldn"t be any better:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/651/41618522.jpg/


----------



## AoHxBram

8/10 Great picture, love how the water drapes of the oranges


----------



## HPE1000

9.5/10 In my opinion, I wish it was just a hair brighter.

This picture isn't amazing, as I don't use my dslr much and I was trying to get the setting right to get the picture.

He isn't very smart and he has had it on the whole day, he seems to like wearing it haha


----------



## kingsnake2

Lol, well you get a 10 for adorableness.


----------



## mwl5apv

I have to agree with the post directly above mine. 10/10 for cuteness on the cat.

And heres one I took during a 25 mile bike ride.


----------



## Sean Webster

4/10


Boca Inlet Opening to Lake Boca by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## gtsteviiee

8/10

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8247698211/
Browsing by Steven V2, on Flickr


----------



## Faraz

8/10


----------



## Moreorless

6/10 - A technically good product image but not very interesting.


----------



## Infrabasse

9/10 Nice shot of this building, is a train station?
Distortion is perfectly controlled by a perfect placement in the scene. Nice HDR maybe a bit oversatured for some but I like it.
-1 for the ghosts, maybe this could have been mitigated with a big stopper ?


----------



## 32oz

8/10 IMO too much negative space at the top, otherwise I really like the image.



Tokyo Tower, New Years 2005


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10


Spanish River Beach Sunrise by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## NotAnotherHong

9/10 Great use of panorama


----------



## 32oz

2/10



Crestone Needle (Sangre de Cristo Range), Colorado


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10. Wish the sky was more interesting.


Boca Lake HDR by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## xILukasIx

9/10 It looks too grainy for me. Awesome picture though  I really like the "depth" in the clouds.


That's all I could get out of my kit lens when using a reverse ring adapter :-D
I wish the shot was sharper...


----------



## Moreorless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> 9/10 Nice shot of this building, is a train station?
> Distortion is perfectly controlled by a perfect placement in the scene. Nice HDR maybe a bit oversatured for some but I like it.
> -1 for the ghosts, maybe this could have been mitigated with a big stopper ?


Its the main hall of the Natural History Muesum in London, not HDRed though.


----------



## Infrabasse

I feel comments should be mandatory along with the rating. But its probably too mature a thread to impose new rules?
It doesnt have to be a critique.even just a couple words would be nice enough. I'd rather get a 5 with criticism than a lazy plain 9 without a word.

What do you guy's think?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> I feel comments should be mandatory along with the rating. But its probably too mature a thread to impose new rules?
> It doesnt have to be a critique.even just a couple words would be nice enough. I'd rather get a 5 with criticism than a lazy plain 9 without a word.
> 
> What do you guy's think?


Rate the photo above you!









Pretty sweet macro 8/10

http://www.flickr.com/photos/seanwebsterhd/8254984483/
Canon 60D IMG_7600_HDR.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Eggs and bacon

8/10 -2 points, I am just not a fan of HDR.


----------



## Faraz

7/10. Nice subject, but the picture overall feels a bit plain.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/saad1729/8253441916/
Zara by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10 dawww, so cute


Canon 60D IMG_7590.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## kingsnake2

9.5/10 I really like it. One of kids anyway..



EDIT: Bah, you ninja'd me while my internets being ******ed. I'll rate yours when it loads :\
8/10, Like the scene but woulda liked some variation in they sky. Better than me though


----------



## Moreorless

8/10 - Interesty shot, personally I'd crop it a little tighter to have more emphasis on the kids.


----------



## Eggs and bacon

9/10 I love dogs but maybe the dog could be a bit more off centred.

Experimenting with some post processing


----------



## Rian

6/10 far too dull and IMO doesn't compliment the subject enough, I don't really like the background .


Lily. by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


----------



## Yeti Poacher

8/10 nice shot and colors!


----------



## AoHxBram

9.5/10, love the bokeh, would've been a 10 if not for the black line through the shot.


----------



## HPE1000

9.71365/10









I was really bored when I took this picture a couple days ago lol


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Technically nice, I like it, just not too exciting IMO. 8/10?

As always, no DSLR, so try to be nice on IQ -


----------



## athlon 64

7/10, i like the picture, it"s nice, but the subject is just boring









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/img1473copy.jpg/


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10


Andrea by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## AoHxBram

7.5/10


----------



## Aeloi

9/10 I love the green colors on the tree. Great picture.


Kitty by Josh Schmelzle, on Flickr


----------



## Rian

7/10 - I actually really like the picture and it's very cute I just wish somehow the cats face was brought out a bit more D:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rian_goolaub/8281526991/
Horsies. by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


----------



## Nicnivian

8/10 - Love it.
I'd like to give some proper feedback, but I'm by no means a photographer. I'm only beginning to see the complex world of it now.


Canon 600D. This is just snapping a pic of my daughter out the back yard.


----------



## Azefore

7.3/10 - For not being a full on shooter the picture is done well, contrast is nice, not so much a fan of the centering of her in the frame or the faucet that draws a bit of eye attention, good one though

Went to NYC for the second time yesterday, been 9 years since the last time
http://www.flickr.com/photos/azefore/8286681820/
Top of the Rock by Åzefore, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

8/10 cool cityscape with a nice dramatic sky. would not have hurt if you got rid of an inch or two off the top where the clouds are darker and less defined.

Rainy Night by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Barney

Sorry Rob, 7.0 Not enough subject matter that is in focus.


----------



## S3RK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric Barney*
> 
> Sorry Rob, 7.0 Not enough subject matter that is in focus.


7/10, A little too noisy for my liking, a slower shutter and lower ISO would of done it for me


----------



## jokrik

8/10
Love the night shot, without the shadows it would be cleaner and better








love the car!


----------



## theCanadian

8/10

This is the Haw River, just a few minutes before sunup.


----------



## AoHxBram

9.5, Would have been better for me if it was taken a few moments later where the color realy splashes of everything.



didnt want the blue light from the motherboard so i blocked it out with a piece of cardboard, but it didnt quite work out lol.
Not one of my best


----------



## Lisjak

8/10 I like the sleeving but it would look even better if it was heatshrink-less imo.











So this was my first try with a dslr (my brother's Canon 550D with 18-55mm kit lens). Constructive criticism would be appreciated.









P.s I have been watching this thread and love it so far, some really great pictures.


----------



## Conspiracy

boring framing. not a bad shot though 6/10

one from the first roll developed on my journey around an antique car junkyard today.


----------



## Rian

7/10 - Personally looks a bit bland and it looks like a lot of detail could be brought out.


London Eye. by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


----------



## Eggs and bacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rian*
> 
> 7/10 - Personally looks a bit bland and it looks like a lot of detail could be brought out.
> 
> London Eye. by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


9.9/10 that water is magnificent

trying out my new 55-300


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10 underexposed

Helped a friend with a photo project.

Red by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## S3RK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 7/10 underexposed
> Helped a friend with a photo project.
> 
> Red by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


8/10, not a big fan of colour-picking but cool shot nonetheless









My backyard in HDR!


----------



## AoHxBram

8/10 HDR looks nice, but it isnt my thing.


----------



## wgman003

8/10 - Maybe a little more dof. It seems a bit out of focus on the driver side headlight.



St. Thomas - Nikon D90 - 70-200 f/2.8 VR II f/9


----------



## Conspiracy

interesting shot 8/10

one from the junkyard


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

7/10. Try lowering the brightness a bit and raise the contrast.

I apologize for all the grain, I don't have a good camera, and I think the image sensor has been a bit off ever since I dropped the camera.


----------



## slngsht

8/10 A lot of noise in the background. Could be edited to be smoothed out, but the picture of the bird, when in thumbnail, looks really good. Full size, it appears a bit blurry. Looks very cropped, but if that is the case, then I would say that it is very good for being cropped so much.


(some of my own stuff here)
T2i, EF-S 55-250mm @ 55mm f/4.5


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 Dat expression. 0.o


Bonfire by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

cool shot 9/10

another junkyard shot


----------



## iPrintScreen

8/10, I like the colours and they way the bush is surrounding the car.



I went to one of the Christmas markets in Germany for a few days, somehow didn't get many great shots but I reckon this turned out ok.


----------



## robchaos

8/10 Would have liked a little more happening in the background or a different framing so there isnt so much unused space.


Happy Holidays by Robchaos, on Flickr

Merry christmas all!


----------



## Ryan747

9/10


----------



## Rian

6/10 - I just don't like it much, looks a bit like the skull isn't actually there to me.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rian_goolaub/8308037800/
UTR HOSPITALITY by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

9/10 I am not entirely sure what to give this photo because all the light seems too diffused almost. But then again, you could be trying to achieve that, and then it would be up to personal interpretation. But still a great pic.









I volunteered in a orchid garden for the botanical gardens for a while. This was on of the better pictures out of that whole experience.


----------



## Rian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> 9/10 I am not entirely sure what to give this photo because all the light seems too diffused almost. But then again, you could be trying to achieve that, and then it would be up to personal interpretation. But still a great pic.


Thanks, yes this is the look they like to have, as you can imagine all the photos I take on these nights tend to have a 'surreal' and very over the top look to them but it's just what they want from photos of a night like this. Thanks for the rating also


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> 9/10 I am not entirely sure what to give this photo because all the light seems too diffused almost. But then again, you could be trying to achieve that, and then it would be up to personal interpretation. But still a great pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I volunteered in a orchid garden for the botanical gardens for a while. This was on of the better pictures out of that whole experience.


10/10
I'm no professional, but that is a really good photo IMO, nice DOF too









Bowl of nuts on Christmas


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> 10/10
> I'm no professional, but that is a really good photo IMO, nice DOF too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowl of nuts on Christmas


Lol, I hope no one steals these. I always hate putting water marks on my pics.

8/10 on your pic. Try to crop out a lot of the top and focus in on the nuts. If you can do that well, and put it in a frame, then it would a lot better than half of the crap I see for sale at kitchen stores (in terms of art).


----------



## Ryan747




----------



## Lisjak

9/10 I like it. Nothing bad to say about it other than maybe that sign on the left. I would like it better if it had been cut out.



Took a shot of my mamba in black & white.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> 9/10 I like it. Nothing bad to say about it other than maybe that sign on the left. I would like it better if it had been cut out.
> 
> Took a shot of my mamba in black & white.


9/10.

Try and crop it down a bit, increase the brightness and decrease the contrast by a hair and send it into razer with a water mark. You might be surprised what they end up offering you.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> 9/10 I like it. Nothing bad to say about it other than maybe that sign on the left. I would like it better if it had been cut out.
> 
> Took a shot of my mamba in black & white.
> 
> 
> 
> 9/10.
> 
> Try and crop it down a bit, increase the brightness and decrease the contrast by a hair and send it into razer with a water mark. You might be surprised what they end up offering you.
Click to expand...

it need better lighting than just tweaking those settings to be honest







doubtful that there is any detail at all on the right side of that mouse. just solid black


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> it need better lighting than just tweaking those settings to be honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doubtful that there is any detail at all on the right side of that mouse. just solid black


It should also be slightly more focused on the scroll wheel, since the rest of the mouse has no definition and is a matte texture, it gains nothing from being focused in on that.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> it need better lighting than just tweaking those settings to be honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doubtful that there is any detail at all on the right side of that mouse. just solid black
> 
> 
> 
> It should also be slightly more focused on the scroll wheel, since the rest of the mouse has no definition and is a matte texture, it gains nothing from being focused in on that.
Click to expand...

focus is subjective. depends on what feature you want to emphasize in the image. you could focus on the side buttons and it would still be a good shot, granted you would want to change the framing to also further emphasize that feature rather than a wide shot of the whole mouse


----------



## Lisjak

Well first off, thank you all for the comments









I redid the photo keeping in mind some of the things you guys recommended. What do you think?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Well first off, thank you all for the comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I redid the photo keeping in mind some of the things you guys recommended. What do you think?


20~30% more light and it'll contour better, in my opinion.









Looking good though!


----------



## Ryan747

I call these gangster birds and the middle one is the don


----------



## Rian

I think a little off the top wouldn't hurt to get it a bit tighter. 7.5/10 - Cool shot though, good timing.

I think when rating this you need to think of the audience, when I do these shoots it is to promote the rave company and bring across a 'mad' and vibrant look.
That being said, I like this shot.


UTR HOSPITALITY by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rian*
> 
> I think a little off the top wouldn't hurt to get it a bit tighter. 7.5/10 - Cool shot though, good timing.
> I think when rating this you need to think of the audience, when I do these shoots it is to promote the rave company and bring across a 'mad' and vibrant look.
> That being said, I like this shot.
> 
> UTR HOSPITALITY by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


7/10. A good picture, but the exposure is really funky. It looks like you need to turn down your flash a bit. I am sure if you lasso the people up in CS5 and turned down the exposure, you could have a much better picture on your hands.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rian*
> 
> I think a little off the top wouldn't hurt to get it a bit tighter. 7.5/10 - Cool shot though, good timing.
> I think when rating this you need to think of the audience, when I do these shoots it is to promote the rave company and bring across a 'mad' and vibrant look.
> That being said, I like this shot.
> 
> UTR HOSPITALITY by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 7/10. A good picture, but the exposure is really funky. It looks like you need to turn down your flash a bit. I am sure if you lasso the people up in CS5 and turned down the exposure, you could have a much better picture on your hands.
Click to expand...

you didnt read what he said lol. intentional effect. not all pictures have to be perfectly evenly lit haha

i think he did a good job executing the look desired


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> you didnt read what he said lol. intentional effect. not all pictures have to be perfectly evenly lit haha
> i think he did a good job executing the look desired


I give it a 3/10.

It looks like he is catering to a Rave company. Turn down the wild effects and crazy lights!


----------



## Sean Webster

lil' cuz by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Rian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos*
> 
> I give it a 3/10.
> It looks like he is catering to a Rave company. Turn down the wild effects and crazy lights!


I don't know if you're serious..


----------



## Jason33w

5/10

I dig the natural warm colors and the fire's light gives great texture.



I have a few more pic's that I'd like opinions on as the thread progresses


----------



## athlon 64

7/10 , a nice combination of a landscape and a specified subject. But hasn"t really caught my eye.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/267/241220122.jpg/


----------



## wgman003

7/10 - I would crop the left side a bit to even out the edges. I also would frame it so the edged of the fountain was pointed directly at the lens. It's skewed to the left a bit.


----------



## HPE1000

8.5/10 The cars are a little blurry, is that kyle mohan in the rx8?


----------



## ClickJacker

6/10


----------



## S3RK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> 6/10


9.5/10 I absolutely love the shot







Great subject too!

Attempting the mouse shot, please note converting to jpeg really screws my quality up








Any ideas? Using lightroom.


----------



## Hamy144

6/10
The background is really distracting to me and I can't figure out what it is.

Got my new lens, really liking it.


----------



## Aeloi

9/10 I love the detail of this picture. Good crisp and clear focus. Great composition.


----------



## ikem

9/10 good lighting. Though im assuming you put a light source right to the right of where you were taking the photo? or was that already there?

this is just a shot of my favorite shooting and getaway place.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8321926041/
20121229-DSC_0709-2 by Mike.Henry, on Flickr


----------



## Aeloi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> 9/10 good lighting. Though im assuming you put a light source right to the right of where you were taking the photo? or was that already there?


At the beginning of the event I put it there.

9/10 - Beautiful B&W shot. I love the ice on the dam.


----------



## ClickJacker

9.5/10 great light


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> 9.5/10 great light


9/10 great shot, I've always wanted to go to the snow









A photo from Christmas day.


----------



## Lisjak

9/10 Nice detail. Suddenly I have a craving for beer









Took a photo of my kitten. This was one of over 100 shots ( she doesn't get the concept of looking into the camera







)


----------



## ntuason

11/10 for cuteness! 8.0/10 for the photo not feeling the negative space.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikkotuason/8204458264/in/photostream


----------



## Eric Barney

9.0 Nice shot, Maybe just a touch more light. Hard to tell for sure.

Taking earlier criticisim to heart, and trying to learn to take photos all over again with my new (D800) camera. I have revisited this drawbridge and took this shot with a few adjustments: Aperture priority (F4) and adjusting the ISO (800) to attain the mininum allowable shutter speed to freeze the moving bridge span.
Unfortunately, the lights were not on under the bridge, and it was a completely dark sky before the bridge was called upon to open. Noise, and sharpness are pretty good considering: Distance of just under 1/2 mile, (To focus point.) Very dark, & photo has been twice reduced from it's original 16+mb file size.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

9/10

Great composition, exposure is good, would love to have seen a long exp. variant of the same angle. I feel the more muted water would add contrast to the sharp edgy buildings.

impromptu shot of my buddy when we were shuttling loveland-pass :


----------



## scottath

9/10
Id go for a tighter crop on the boarder - he gets a bit lost in all the trees. Well captured though with the effect of motion from the leading snow edge.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottath/8126192403/
Morning Ritual by scottath, on Flickr


----------



## Face76

Haven't you posted that image before?

Regardless, 9/10...beautiful!


----------



## Conspiracy

thats cool with the birds on your hand. are they wild birds or pets?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Looks to be a downy woodpecker and a black-cap chickadee. (been a long time. if i remember right)

at any rate, 8/10. Love the interaction, and notably quick shot, however background detracts. tighter crop would help.

I'll bite again.


----------



## athlon 64

9/10, it"s just fantastic

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/271220122.jpg/


----------



## Lisjak

9,5/10 I like it a lot. I would maybe do a longer exposure to smooth out the water surface. Otherwise it's awesome.

Another picture of my kitten. This time a little closer.


----------



## AaronO

8.5/10 I think the shot might have been better if you shot an inch to the left.

experimenting with some tilt-shift effects. I know that it's kinda hit or miss with some people, but i kinda like this one.


----------



## de Cossatot

7/10 I am not as experienced as most of the photographers in the forum but to me it feels to busy and I don't know where to look. I guess I am not a fan of the title-shift effect but to each their own!



This is my chameleon George. He is real fired up and doesn't want to be put back into his cage from his free range. He may look like he is mad but he is so docile he will just walk right onto your hand.


----------



## ClickJacker

7/10 could be sharper


----------



## Lordred

7/10 Nothing really captures the eye other then the wood on the bench, focus is good but it looks a little bright.

Now moving on to embarrass myself.

The Moon! though a Sigma 70-200 Macro HSM on a Nikon D80.


----------



## Chickenman

8/10 - It's the moon, moon is cool.

Went to the Zoo, there were lizards and snakes everywhere... just in the undergrowth lol.


----------



## sunwolf

8/10 great depth of field and color, only reason for deductions is because more of the tail needs to be in the shot.
My brothers piano
Canon T3i 18-55 IS II Auto mode, my brother shooting.


----------



## Lordred

8/10 Interesting to look at, would of been very much improved if more was in focus.

( am no professional, but I can critique like one







)

D80 with Sigma 10-20mm 1:4-5.6 DC HSM


----------



## sunwolf

6/10 I would give an 8 at a different angle.

My dog Audie in the snow:
T3i 18-55 IS II Auto mode


----------



## breadcrums

6/10

flash too bright.contrast and angle could be worked on.

water droplet.


----------



## Lordred

You know I would say thats close to a 10/10, great focus, great capture of all the detail.

2009 out my front door.


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> You know I would say thats close to a 10/10, great focus, great capture of all the detail.
> 2009 out my front door.


Do you live on a volcano? O.O


----------



## sunwolf

6/10 because nothing is really in focus but cool picture
One of my sharks:
T3i 18-55
adjusted levels and contrast


----------



## S3RK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunwolf*
> 
> 6/10 because nothing is really in focus but cool picture
> One of my sharks:
> T3i 18-55
> adjusted levels and contrast


7.5/10 nice shot, but the sand is too blown out. Pretty well composed although


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3RK*
> 
> 7.5/10 nice shot, but the sand is too blown out. Pretty well composed although
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


8/10
The car takes up the perfect amount of screen, with the focus set at the front and just slightly tapering off at the back it gives a good shot of the car. Gives a good 'sleeping beast' image.

Car itself is not my flavor of preference, so I may be slightly biased. (slightly, I promise)

Wahammer 40K Ork Warboss. (Painted him myself







) With Nikon D80 / Sigma 10-20 1:4-5.6 DC HSM 9 images stacked for deep focus effect. (just getting into stacking) no touch ups.


----------



## Joining

8/10 silver thing under the pc bothers me a bit but overall the composition is pretty good


----------



## Rakhasa

Cute dog, I'm more into pembrokes, but hey 10/10 for a dog lover.


----------



## ClickJacker

not sure how to rate that so i'm gonna rate the dog. 9/10 would be better if he/she was looking at the camera.


----------



## cravinmild

7/10 - I like the mood of this shot, also the strong lack of depth towards the back of this image. Points deducted as I feel the cup should have had less blurring, stronger focus. Depth is lost too quickly for a close up.

Practice with product shots and focus stacking.


----------



## Lisjak

7/10 Pretty good for a cup of coffee. Unfortunately not that interesting.

Edit: Wow beat me by 30 sec







That's a pretty sweet mouse. I like it. Maybe a tad too bright on the top. 9/10

Speaking of uninteresting things: Moss


----------



## scottath

Your right with un-interesting. The spirally things in the oof area look interesting though - points for that ..... dunno what else to say?
6/10

New image i know hasnt been posted yet - this was taken yesterday (9 image stitch, first go stitching a shortish exposure seascape - 1 sec)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottath/8344112989/
Seacliff Bridge by scottath, on Flickr


----------



## athlon 64

10/10. Honestly, this is by far the best photo i have seen in this subject. It would be nice if you uploaded high resolution somewhere.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/221/241220123.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ryan747

8.5/10 I like it a lot only thing that is dragging some of my attention away is the deep black contrast line on the right side in the sky. Other than that its a beautiful!


----------



## Rian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryan747*
> 
> 8.5/10 I like it a lot only thing that is dragging some of my attention away is the deep black contrast line on the right side in the sky. Other than that its a beautiful!


6/10 - IMO Could be sharper, photo is a bit too cropped, and dat watermark? D:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottath*
> 
> Your right with un-interesting. The spirally things in the oof area look interesting though - points for that ..... dunno what else to say?
> 6/10
> New image i know hasnt been posted yet - this was taken yesterday (9 image stitch, first go stitching a shortish exposure seascape - 1 sec)
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottath/8344112989/
> Seacliff Bridge by scottath, on Flickr


How do you get the waves to look so good if the photos were takenat different timings? Brill stich though










Laura by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottath*
> 
> Your right with un-interesting. The spirally things in the oof area look interesting though - points for that ..... dunno what else to say?
> 6/10
> New image i know hasnt been posted yet - this was taken yesterday (9 image stitch, first go stitching a shortish exposure seascape - 1 sec)
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottath/8344112989/
> Seacliff Bridge by scottath, on Flickr


would you by anychance have that picture in a massive size? (1080 +) its beautiful and i would love to use it as a background








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rian*
> 
> 
> Laura by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


7/10... im not very educated photo wise, but i find the shadow on her chest a bit distracting and the light is a bit too intensely focused on her face IMO, but i do like that the back ground is out of focus enough to draw your eye to her but still be distinguishable to be a channel

here is mine (plz be kind as im extremely new to photography, and tell me how i would fix the stuff that is wrong)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8309240722/
IMG_2007 by Eskamobob1, on Flickr

is a pic i took while doing my latest build


----------



## scottath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> 10/10. Honestly, this is by far the best photo i have seen in this subject. It would be nice if you uploaded high resolution somewhere.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rian*
> 
> How do you get the waves to look so good if the photos were takenat different timings? Brill stich though


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> would you by anychance have that picture in a massive size? (1080 +) its beautiful and i would love to use it as a background


Thanks for the comments guys - much appreciated!
Because im in a good mood - here is a high res for you - 5760*1920 infact (About 1/3rd full res)
If you want to use it for a background - please do, but dont remove the watermark - if youd like to - message me and we can discuss some $$$









http://i.imgur.com/g4fsf.jpg

As for stitching - i took the images in as quick a succession as i could, and "helped" the stitching in places by erasing parts on one image etc so the waves looked to be uniform - thus i go a relative calm on most shots and apparently one wave.

Enjoy









As for above - nice DOF/focus - composition could have been a touch better (Just the socket for example - 7/10

One more from me - this was one of 3 from this morning (other 2 are on Flickr also):


Mahon Pool (Maroubra) by scottath, on Flickr


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rian*
> 
> 6/10 - IMO Could be sharper, photo is a bit too cropped, and dat watermark? D:
> How do you get the waves to look so good if the photos were takenat different timings? Brill stich though


Watermark, Long Story. In short though i found a lot of websites using my photos illegally so i added a large wm.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottath*
> 
> Thanks for the comments guys - much appreciated!
> Because im in a good mood - here is a high res for you - 5760*1920 infact (About 1/3rd full res)
> If you want to use it for a background - please do, but dont remove the watermark - if youd like to - message me and we can discuss some $$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/g4fsf.jpg
> As for stitching - i took the images in as quick a succession as i could, and "helped" the stitching in places by erasing parts on one image etc so the waves looked to be uniform - thus i go a relative calm on most shots and apparently one wave.
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for above - nice DOF/focus - composition could have been a touch better (Just the socket for example - 7/10
> One more from me - this was one of 3 from this morning (other 2 are on Flickr also):
> 
> Mahon Pool (Maroubra) by scottath, on Flickr


9/10 Very nice Photo


----------



## eskamobob1

8/10... i like it (nice color scheme and such), but i feel like it draws my eye to something that isnt there










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8309237300/
IMG_2010 by Eskamobob1, on Flickr

@scott
tyvm for the picture


----------



## bushjumper

8.5: not sure where my attention should be exactly as the focus isn't particularly specific, but I absolutely love how it looks like cars parked around buildings! It kinda gives a miniature effect and I really like it








^(click to enlarge)


----------



## Chickenman

7/10 - classic flower shot but.. flower not exciting, if flower had a Diamond Python wrapped around it... maybe a 9.. lol











This is my Son just before the snake got a little toooooo friendly for him and the keeper.


----------



## robchaos

8/10 Cool memory. Lost a little detail in the hair and a tighter crop couldn't hurt.


Green Laser Pointer by Robchaos, on Flickr

With my Tamron 90mm 2.8


----------



## ErOR

8/10 I love it!

Doing some macro and found a baby rose.


----------



## ntuason

7.5 it looks kinda soft too me, did you shoot wide open?

Here is a 3sec exposure through glass I took.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikkotuason/8340873074/in/photostream


----------



## Faraz

9/10. Love long exposures with traffic in the city.

I wish I had more notice to take this shot. She saw me holding my camera and started mimicking me with a cellphone laying nearby.


----------



## Aeloi

10/10 Love this. She is very cute.


Event at a local coffee house a few months ago.


----------



## AoHxBram

8/10

This is my first attempt at long exposure.
412s f/22 iso 100


----------



## ClickJacker

8/10 might be a little dark but other than that it's a cool shot

Took this yesterday. 260 sec exposure, iso 100, f/9.0


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> 8/10 might be a little dark but other than that it's a cool shot
> 
> Took this yesterday. 260 sec exposure, iso 100, f/9.0


very nice. i have nothing new to post. but just had to comment on this one









i have 1 frame left on a roll of 120 that has the other half of my antique car junkyard shots. just gotta finish it off lol


----------



## Ryan747

9/10 I like it, looks like a beautiful place.


----------



## ikem

9/10. the cross and some other extra lighting under the watermark are a little distracting. also is it light painting or fireworks?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8358288507/
DSC_0783-1 by Mike.Henry, on Flickr


----------



## Ryan747

They are fireworks, and ya my wm is annoying. I thought it would be more transparent, just put it on 1000 photos and dont feel like redoing them.

9/10 nice hose!


----------



## sunwolf

8/10 It would be better if the whole frog was in focus and the background was a little lighter.
Another picture of dog.


----------



## Raven.7

7/10. Not a fan of the use of flash.


Power Plant by deltahawk5X, on Flickr


----------



## Infrabasse

Flash can be awesome, just bounce it or don't mount it on the camera.

nb: Your picture doesn't work


----------



## Raven.7

Fixed, sorry.


----------



## Ryan747

8/10 I like it nice and crisp looking

Oversized WM i know i know


----------



## S3RK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> 8/10 might be a little dark but other than that it's a cool shot
> Took this yesterday. 260 sec exposure, iso 100, f/9.0


Nothing to post. Just a question.
How do you get such long shutter? Do you have like a dark filter over the lens or something?
Thanks!


----------



## MistaBernie

Yep, ND / neutral density filter. The most commonly used by pros (albeit the hardest to find) is the Lee Big Stopper. $160+ for the filter itself, and then you need the holder/adapters as well. There are screw mount ones made by most filter companies (like B&W) but the quality can differ. B&W, for example, also makes a 10 stop filter (which the Big Stopper is), but the B&W version tends to have a red cast on it (at least from what I've seen).


----------



## ClickJacker

I wish I had the money for a ND but I use a piece of welding glass glued to a cheap hood I cut down. Works kinda the same as an ND filter but the white balance is really green. but that can be fixed in editing.
Here is a link to how others have done it. LINK!

Edit: While i'm at it......9/10 I like the angle of focus.


----------



## GreenNeon

8/10


----------



## Faraz

5/10. Not a fan of close-ups of computer parts and objects. The colors look nice but it would have been better if all the "GeForce GTX" text was in focus.


Zara by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

7/10 cute kid but cluttered background and uncomposed. A spur of the moment photo it seems. Nothing wrong with that though.


Snow Covered Tracks by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Rian

9/10 - Actually very nice. You can probably get more detail out of that but looks smashing









Got really bored one night.


----------



## Conspiracy

looks like you were bored lol. not that interesting of a photo overall. but 7/10 for bored playing with light lol


----------



## GreenNeon

8.5/10 I like how the colors are slightly desaturated which gives the image an antique look to it. The seat in the foreground really annoys me though...

I'm doing A2 photography so here is one of the images I did for class last week. Canon 550d + Crazy Sigma 300mm telephoto.


----------



## Rian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenNeon*
> 
> 8.5/10 I like how the colors are slightly desaturated which gives the image an antique look to it. The seat in the foreground really annoys me though...
> 
> I'm doing A2 photography so here is one of the images I did for class last week. Canon 550d + Crazy Sigma 300mm telephoto.


I'm in 2nd year college but I just picked up Photography AS because I'm planning to do it in uni


----------



## Rian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenNeon*
> 
> 8.5/10 I like how the colors are slightly desaturated which gives the image an antique look to it. The seat in the foreground really annoys me though...
> 
> I'm doing A2 photography so here is one of the images I did for class last week. Canon 550d + Crazy Sigma 300mm telephoto.


I'm in 2nd year college but I just picked up Photography AS because I'm planning to do it in uni


----------



## ntuason

9.5 very commercial look love it!


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikkotuason/8340873970/in/photostream/


----------



## ikem

10/10 what is that blackish blob on the bottom right? the slight off center perspective gives it character

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8372705388/
DSC_1141-1-2 by Mike.Henry, on Flickr


----------



## gtsteviiee

7/10

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8375451434/
Woods by Steven V2, on Flickr


----------



## Chooofoojoo

8/10. Reminds me of an early-morning trail ride. Would like it to be a 1/3 stop darker though. personal taste.

Obligatory cat photo. gettin' some love.


----------



## robchaos

6/10 nothing particularly appealing to me, but not horrible.


White Throated Sparrow by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos*
> 
> 6/10 nothing particularly appealing to me, but not horrible.
> 
> 
> White Throated Sparrow by Robchaos, on Flickr


8/10 good shot, there is a bit of CA on the branch and the red flower is distracting. i think contrast/saturation is too high, but could be my monitor. finally wish he/she was taking off or landing, would have made it a 10/10.



got bored and shot some smoke with some friends. color is shopped.

7D 70-200/2.8IS 430exii @ 1/200 70mm iso 200


----------



## sunwolf

9/10 That is really cool.

I gotta get some pictures scuba diving soon but until then i guess Im stuck with the fish tanks.


----------



## ntuason

7/10 Neat shot!


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikkotuason/8373746072/in/photostream


----------



## Aeloi

7/10 Personally, I'm not sure I'm a fan of the vignette. This shot reminds me of my nephews obsession with trains and Thomas the Tank Engine.


This shot was taken in Old Town in Wichita, KS.


----------



## robchaos

8/10. Skin tone is a little cool for my tastes, but the pose is fine and overall it is good.


Foggy day on the tracks b&w by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

9.5/10, love the mood from the fogginess.


James and Amanda Wedding by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## ClickJacker

9.5/10 I don't care for the weird angle and I wish her hair wasn't in her face.

Creppy house


----------



## PCModderMike

Truly is, creepy. I like it though. 9.5/10

I'm new to this thread, and to my camera....so be nice








My youngest.


----------



## funfortehfun

9/10. Very nice photo, although the lips at the upper-left of the photo are a bit distracting. Impact of the photo is good.



Shot ~50 photos of one thing. This was the golden one.


----------



## sunwolf

8/10 I fell it needs just a little bit more focus.

Random picture that turned out good and looks delicious.


----------



## Raven.7

7/10. Makes me hungry, but focus area should have been larger.

Swapped my D3K for a Canon 60D tonight. Too late to go outside and do some serious shooting, but here is a picture of the cat. (Forgive the yellow lighting, I hate it too). 50mm f/1.8.


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> 7/10. Makes me hungry, but focus area should have been larger.
> 
> Swapped my D3K for a Canon 60D tonight. Too late to go outside and do some serious shooting, but here is a picture of the cat. (Forgive the yellow lighting, I hate it too). 50mm f/1.8.


5/10 sharp eyes and nice bokeh, but theres no real framing, or anything really interesting. you can fix the yellow light by adjusting the white balance (WB).



another smoke picture, no color this time but theres a creepy face inside.

same setup as before 7D 70-200/2.8IS 430exii @ 1/200 f8 70mm iso 200


----------



## xlastshotx

Very cool, I need to try something like this myself. 9/10


----------



## spRICE

That photo is really cool! I would love to see maybe 1/3-2/3 more exposure. Also, the framing possibly could have been altered to make it more interesting. It is hard to find a real subject in the image. 9/10

And my submission, taken on campus in the fall (taken with D5100 and 35mm dx):


----------



## funfortehfun

10/10. I can't improve it; I'm sure it could use a bit of nit-picking here and there, but I'm not that kind of person.

Also, I'm getting that 35mm DX for my birthday, can't wait! 



This is a special 1964 100-yen coin commemorating Emperor Hirohito's Golden Jubilee, set on a background of HKD, VND, and KRW bills.


----------



## ntuason

6/10. Too plain for my liking, and kind of flat. Heres a very rough photograph through glass.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikkotuason/8361896978/in/photostream/


----------



## Chooofoojoo

10/10. I'm a sucker for architectural everyday shots with dramatic lighting...

Saw a long eared owl today.


----------



## ClickJacker

9/10 the sticks in front of the owl are kinda detracting.

400sec ƒ/18 ISO100 17mm


----------



## athlon 64

mmmmm , 9/10 , beautifull relaxing nature picture, and 400sec, you are patient









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/19120137.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Raven.7

10/10, awesome shot, nicely composed.

As for mine: I spent 4 hours last night trying to get an exposure of the Milky Way, but the clouds never cleared through and won't clear through for another two days or so. This is my consolation prize, I guess.


----------



## robchaos

7/10.

Path in the woods by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Raven.7

Love the colors, 10/10.

Just got back from the beach.


----------



## PCModderMike

9/10

Visiting Chicago 3 years ago. Taken with my old Powershot SX200 IS.


----------



## Rian

5/10


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rian*
> 
> 5/10
> 
> -snip-


Why so low?


----------



## Rian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Why so low?


Sorry I do normally write something but I was on my phone and was going to edit.
The sky is nice and reflection on the building is nice but most of the photo is just uninteresting and gloomy, personally I don't like the traffic.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rian*
> 
> Sorry I do normally write something but I was on my phone and was going to edit.
> The sky is nice and reflection on the building is nice but most of the photo is just uninteresting and gloomy, personally I don't like the traffic.


Oh OK. Yea the main focus was the buildings and sky, guess I could have cropped it huh.







Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 tad darker than I would like


Canon 60D IMG_8796-Edit.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## AaronO

10/10 as far as dog pictures go, that's just about perfect.

self critique: i would have liked this pic better if the entire cat was in focus and the grass extended to the top of the shot. and i wish i could find the original, not this scaled down one.


----------



## spRICE

7/10 It seems a bit overexposed. A lot of detail in the white fur is washed out. Also the framing is better. The back of the cat is cut off and the background is pretty uninteresting/distracting. I like how the eyes look in this picture though









Taken in Newport Beach this summer:


----------



## Raven.7

7/10, could have used some dynamic range.

Here is a simple picture of the big dipper, the sky didn't clear until late at night (4am) when the sky was boring and I was too tired to care.


----------



## Sean Webster

2/10 Sorry, just not a nice image to me










Los Libros by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Raven.7

Wasn't meant to be (read the comment), my primary focus was commenting on the one above









7/10. Nice lighting, not a fan of the angle nor the lamp and the out of focus railing.


----------



## Conspiracy

nicely framed but not to keen on the composition with all the dead empty space in the top right. 6/10

hung out with some new friends yesterday goofing around and did a few film shots of a like tea party in the middle of a field in the middle of the woods during magic hour


----------



## Chooofoojoo

8/10. Film is fun! Composition is rather boring to me, and harsh lighting on the right side of her face.

Got bored waiting for my family of Owls to wake up and started stalking ducks.


----------



## veloceracing

I like it 8/10. I kinda wish the duck in front was in focus, but it doesn't distract too terribly. When shooting birds or animals I really like to see the eyes, really makes it more "real"

I shoot a lot of booze photos during the winter because its about 4 degrees outside.


Brooklyn Brewery Sorachi Ace by veloceracing, on Flickr


----------



## S3RK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veloceracing*
> 
> I like it 8/10. I kinda wish the duck in front was in focus, but it doesn't distract too terribly. When shooting birds or animals I really like to see the eyes, really makes it more "real"
> 
> I shoot a lot of booze photos during the winter because its about 4 degrees outside.
> 
> 
> Brooklyn Brewery Sorachi Ace by veloceracing, on Flickr


8/10, quite a nice shot, it would of made a 10/10 if the background was probably pitch black. The shadow coming from the bottle is also a little distracting, not sure if it was intentional.

Accidentally pulled in to the wrong street on the way to a shoot, figured we could stop for a quick snap!


----------



## sunwolf

7/10 Not my kind of car but very good with how dark it was.
New BMW i8 at NAIAS


----------



## gtsteviiee

Cool car but, I don't really see anything else that's interesting in this photo.. 5/10

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8415127269/
Oreo Stuffed Chocolate Chip Cookies by Steven V2, on Flickr


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Cool car but, I don't really see anything else that's interesting in this photo.. 5/10
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8415127269/
> Oreo Stuffed Chocolate Chip Cookies by Steven V2, on Flickr


Cookie in a cookie O.O
Cookieception!!!

Your making me hungry!
I' don't see anything wrong with the photo 10/10









Playing with sparklers


----------



## sunwolf

9.5/10 I really would like to give it a 10 but some of the sparks are getting cut off on the left side.
Jaguar XKR convertible


----------



## veloceracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunwolf*
> 
> 9.5/10 I really would like to give it a 10 but some of the sparks are getting cut off on the left side.
> Jaguar XKR convertible


This one is A LOT better than the i8 picture. You got the car framed very well in the shot and managed to avoid having it blocked by the surround glass. The lighting you snagged too shows the cars paint in many transitions of light and shadow while also showing more than just one side of the car AND including important parts of the interior which is damn difficult to do. People always suck at car shows, so it would have been nice to see a little DOF used to blur them out so they aren't in 100% focus but as is, and the highlight on the right side of the windshield is a wee distracting but the shot is damn good for a car show shot. If I saw this kind of photo on Autoblog or Jalopnik It would be a 100% fit.

A very very sold 9/10 given the circumstances of the photo.


Van Winkle Special Reserve 12 Years Old Lot "B" by veloceracing, on Flickr

FYI the background is not white and is color correct.


----------



## strych9

9.5/10. Just the white part in the background seems a bit distracting to my eyes.


Samsung 830 128GB SSD by Strych9., on Flickr
Haven't shot many photos lately ._.


----------



## ClickJacker

9.5/10 very good for a product shot. the only thing I can complain about is a few dirty spots on the drive.


----------



## Nicklebrick

8/10 it reminds me back in my elementary childhood always living in the snow







i love it


tried so many times to get this right but eventually i got it somewhat clear. still not fully what i would want it to be but meh


----------



## veloceracing

8/10 The details in the shadow on the rider are nice, but the sky is uninteresting.


Lincoln the Betta Fish by veloceracing, on Flickr


----------



## Jameswalt1

8/10


----------



## xlastshotx

Not bad, not a huge fan of colored black and whites but I really do like the clouds in that image 8/10


----------



## Jameswalt1

7/10


----------



## AaronO

7/10 it's a nice picture, but i'm not sure what i should be looking at; i'd be interested in seeing the colored version though.

Took some pics of the Lennon wall when i was in Prague earlier this month; this is my current desktop background.


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10, cool find.


Lighthouse Point by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Bezna

^ 9/10



Cheap DSLR, Stock lens


----------



## Icherkasov

5/10, too tight of a crop, distracting reflections.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kaptnkain/8399663821/
Claire - 03 by I.Cherkasov, on Flickr


----------



## Bezna

6/10 - Bad angle, brightness clashes with persons head imo, then again, I'm not a professional ... Good picture though
edit... meant 4.5 / 10


----------



## Sean Webster

Hillsboro Bridge by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## HPE1000

9.8888/10







Amazing as always!

Nothing really special about this, just finally walked down the the beach for the first time in a couple months and took some pictures. I wish there were some clouds in the sky.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

8/10. Clean and relaxing.


----------



## ClickJacker

8/10 Awesome shot but I would like to see it as 2 different pictures


----------



## Icherkasov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vio2700k*
> 
> 6/10 - Bad angle, brightness clashes with persons head imo, then again, I'm not a professional ... Good picture though
> edit... meant 4.5 / 10


You're not a professional? Well pshh, get out of this thread!


----------



## Bezna

I retract my earlier comment :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



"meant 4.5 / 10"


I acually really meant 10 / 10... there you happy?


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vio2700k*
> 
> I retract my earlier comment :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "meant 4.5 / 10"
> 
> 
> I acually really meant *1000000* / 10... there you happy?


Fixed it for you


----------



## Bezna

You're too kind!


----------



## LoNeLyKiLLeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> 8/10 Awesome shot but I would like to see it as 2 different pictures


7.5/10

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8436231340/
Untitled by TasPap, on Flickr


----------



## Icherkasov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vio2700k*
> 
> I retract my earlier comment :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "meant 4.5 / 10"
> 
> 
> I acually really meant 10 / 10... there you happy?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> Fixed it for you


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vio2700k*
> 
> You're too kind!


You guys are too generous. I would rate it at a modest 9000/10.


----------



## Bezna

That seems fair


----------



## robchaos

8/10, interesting b&w, but to me, the tone kind of clashes with the event.

Night time reflection by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Jameswalt1

10/10 Big fan of that photo.


----------



## PR-Imagery

8/10. Kinda dark in the shadows

Finally got my hands on some decent glass and tried out a bit of night photography.



Spoiler: Settings



Camera Model: Canon EOS REBEL T3i
Lens: Nikon Nikkor 50mm f1.8
Shooting Date/Time: 2/3/2013 4:58:12 AM
Shooting Mode: Manual Exposure
Tv( Shutter Speed ): 29 (35seconds)
Av( Aperture Value ): 0.0 (2.8)
Metering Mode: Evaluative Metering
ISO Speed: 1250
Auto ISO Speed: OFF
White Balance Mode: Color Temperature(2800K)
White balance compensation: 0, M5
AF Mode: Manual focusing


----------



## Infrabasse

Why a nikon 50 1.8 on canon? Is it really so superior to the dirt cheap canon equivalent ?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Borrowed it from a friend.


----------



## robchaos

8/10
Nothing wrong with the shot. It looks like it could have been taken during the day time. I can see some stars in the sky, but not too obvious. Might have been cooler to get a higher up angle and focus on the reflections of the boats in the water.


Resting Geese by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos*
> 
> 8/10
> Nothing wrong with the shot. It looks like it could have been taken during the day time. I can see some stars in the sky, but not too obvious. Might have been cooler to get a higher up angle and focus on the reflections of the boats in the water.
> 
> 
> Resting Geese by Robchaos, on Flickr


this is great nice job. had to comment


----------



## Kilauea

That's a really nice picture. I wished the sky was more clearly separated from the ground, but you don't exactly control the sky, do you ?


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> this is great nice job. had to comment


Thank you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kilauea*
> 
> That's a really nice picture. I wished the sky was more clearly separated from the ground, but you don't exactly control the sky, do you ?


Thanks! It's not sky though, that is just more of the frozen lake.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos*
> 
> 8/10
> Resting Geese by Robchaos, on Flickr


9.5/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kilauea*


6.5/10


BTS shot from a small production a friend did.


Spoiler: Settings



Camera Model: Canon EOS REBEL T3i
Lens: EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
Shooting Mode: Manual Exposure
Tv( Shutter Speed ): 1/40
Av( Aperture Value ): 5.6
Metering Mode: Evaluative Metering
ISO Spee:d 200
Auto ISO Speed: OFF
Focal Length: 18.0mm
White Balance Mode: Tungsten
AF Mode: Manual focusing
AF area select mode: Manual selection


----------



## raptorxrx

6.5/10, The photo just doesn't really interest me. I'm not really a photographer, so I wouldn't be able to say much more than that...


----------



## fishymamba

Really nice! I like it! 8/10

Took these about 4 years ago on the way to Mammoth.





My favorite thing about these pictures are the shadows of the clouds.


----------



## veloceracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishymamba*
> 
> Really nice! I like it! 8/10
> 
> Took these about 4 years ago on the way to Mammoth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite thing about these pictures are the shadows of the clouds.


The first one is a 8/10 really like how the road gives it depth. The second one doesnt have that same line for the eyes to follow. 6/10.


T500 RS Ferrari F1 Wheel by veloceracing, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10 Nice shot

http://www.flickr.com/photos/seanwebsterhd/8441449861/
Pompano Beach Fishing Pier by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## scottath

Very nice Sean - 9/10
I tihnk a more pano crop would work a bit better - composition otherwise is very nice.

One of the ANZAC bridge in Sydney about 20min after sunset.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottath/8387835861/
Last Light by scottath, on Flickr

15 sec ƒ/13 ISO 200 70 mm - i think its 9 or 11 images stitched
Left side is so dark as thats how it was







Sun set roughly behind the building to the right of the bridge - you can see the earths shadow in the sky even - the parabolic shape of shadow - its cool

http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottath/8387835861/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## Infrabasse

Give me more pixels please !


----------



## scottath

http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottath/8387835861/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## Infrabasse

8/10 great execution, the sky is wonderful, and the left/right dark/ligh contrast is interesting. It's a bit too wide for me though. I know it's a panorama but I think this one needs too much scanning to take it all in.

Special mention for Sean's nightscape, I too really love it but the composition leaves me wanting. I wouldn't necessarily make it more pano though, just tighten it a bit towards the bottom right. It'd be a 10.

Here's a little critter for a change, nothing special.

Pentax K-5, 1/160s, f/5.8, 300 mm, ISO 1600


----------



## AaronO

SQUIRREL!







9/10 that is an impressive shot @ 300mm and there is practically 0 noise for being at iso 1600. good job.

It was an unusually clear night, so i hopped on the Dubai Metro and went to the marina and took a few pics. it's a little dark, but i really like the colors on the water.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

9/10! The colors are really nice!!

Snapped this at RennFest last year.


----------



## S3RK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeti Poacher*
> 
> 9/10! The colors are really nice!!
> 
> Snapped this at RennFest last year.


8.5/10, maybe a bit less of a crop? But I like it, very well constructed shot









My car awakening as the sun falls


A fair few things I could of fixed in this shot, which I didn't, was kind of a rush job.


----------



## Kilauea

Not too sure what was the object you meant to photograph, if it was the back of your car, I would have captured it all (and move back to get a bit of sky in background) and if it was the sky, I would have focused on it and have had the car blurred. The focus on the car is quite nice tho.


Don't ask me what kind of flower that it, it was basically somewhat on the flank of a mountain top.


----------



## ClickJacker

8/10 I think a different angle would have been better.


----------



## robchaos

7.5/10 the one thing i do not like is that the lines in the photo converge very close to the right edge of the frame.

Fungi under snow by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Yeti Poacher

9/10. I like the earthy colors and detail!


----------



## Kilauea

I like how meaningful the picture seem to be. Was it for the renewal of the engagement ? Would have liked to see a bit more of the person, but not sure how tho.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

8.5/10. I would have had a tighter crop on the mushrooms at closer to a perpendicular angle to them. This would eliminate the distracting foreground. Good soft light though!

Took this on a recent walkabout. Nothing fancy, just love the texture of the cattails when they get fuzzy.


----------



## HPE1000

8.5/10

Not sure if I posted this before, I like it.


This picture, I wish I had my DSLR with me, it required me buying a ~$120 ferrari polo so they would let me snag a picture as I was leaving. They were pretty cool employees








It still makes a good phone wallpaper

I don't think they are allowed to let people take pictures, they got mad at someone who tried before I did lol


----------



## veloceracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 8.5/10
> 
> Not sure if I posted this before, I like it.
> 
> 
> This picture, I wish I had my DSLR with me, it required me buying a ~$120 ferrari polo so they would let me snag a picture as I was leaving. They were pretty cool employees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still makes a good phone wallpaper
> 
> I don't think they are allowed to let people take pictures, they got mad at someone who tried before I did lol


Ferrari is probably the ****tiest car company on earth.

As for the reptile: 7/10 the shadow on the eye is kinda distracting. It's always good to get the eyes when shooting an animal.


Lincoln Tunnel Time Lapse by veloceracing, on Flickr

Taken with a GoPro


----------



## Kilauea

Wow, I really like that picture, it sort of gives an abstract feel to it... Maybe a little bit overexposed, but its a really nice one.


This picture is not perfect, it was my first attempt of catching birds in flight and those birds are moving super fast I must say. I wished I had it a bit more centered or ideally more towards the left part of the frame.


----------



## MistaBernie

Cleaned.. please keep things on topic.


----------



## Infrabasse

Pretty sure that was them at work just there


----------



## adanmtxt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kilauea*
> 
> Wow, I really like that picture, it sort of gives an abstract feel to it... Maybe a little bit overexposed, but its a really nice one.
> 
> 
> This picture is not perfect, it was my first attempt of catching birds in flight and those birds are moving super fast I must say. I wished I had it a bit more centered or ideally more towards the left part of the frame.


Wow - very cool. I understand just how hard it is to capture birds, and you got a good shot there. Very nice!

Here's a shot I just took, playing with light.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lunitic/8453660979/
King Nikon by Lunitic, on Flickr


----------



## Bezna

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veloceracing*
> 
> The first one is a 8/10 really like how the road gives it depth. The second one doesnt have that same line for the eyes to follow. 6/10.
> 
> 
> T500 RS Ferrari F1 Wheel by veloceracing, on Flickr













10/10


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adanmtxt1*
> 
> Here's a shot I just took, playing with light.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lunitic/8453660979/
> King Nikon by Lunitic, on Flickr


8/10 I think it'd be better with a background the same color as the surface the lens is sitting on, or vice versa. Also the light bounced from the table onto the bottom part of the lens thows off the balance of the lighting which otherwise is very nice. I like the warmth of the light with the gold accents of the lens.
Also it needs dusting









Colosseum, best viewed large. And yup I messed up, it's burnt but otherwise not so bad? bit too warm


----------



## Azefore

8.2/10 - As you mentioned, the just about blowing out of highlight from a spotlight on the center of the Colosseum is a little bit distracting, white balance is nice, might want the magenta nudged down just a little bit (more evident on the upper half of the structure0 but really a solid image, like it.

Don't ask about shooting conditions but this was 1 of 3 shots that came out decent in the 50 I took while taking video of Lindsey Stirling's concert last night. The only way I can imagine her looking my way is because I have the D7000 , field recorder up on top, the 28-70 mounted, and I'm trying to stand as high as possible.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/azefore/8452829668/
Phantom of the Opera by Ã&#8230;zefore, on Flickr


----------



## Thebreezybb

^^
8.5/10 I love Lindsey!!

I haven't been active for the past 6 months or so and this one is very recent (3 days ago)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ib-photography/8447343297/
Wakra by IB-photography [ AWAY ], on Flickr


----------



## AaronO

Edit: you beat me by 30 seconds! Nice pic easy 8.5/10, not too sure about the darkness in the top corners though.
10/10 for Lindsey Stirling







as for the pic itself, it could probably do with a tighter crop.

This pic is from the same trip as the post a few pages back. shutter speed was around 1.5 seconds @ iso 100. (those are off the top of my head, so they may be way off.)


----------



## scottath

Trails are good for 1.5 seconds, buildings look well defined too.
7/10

This is on FB atm - ill have a better version on flickr at some stage soon.


----------



## Faraz

9/10. Fantastic; wonderful composition. I wish the colors of the tree could have stood out more.


Fahad by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## PR-Imagery

Kinda bland, 8/10


Couldve used a higher perspective but was limited due to high winds and cheap tripod. [email protected], 18-55mm f3.5-5, Canon kit lens.


----------



## AaronO

7/10 I like how the river kinda looks like ice, really beautiful. I like the sky, but i would have preferred a panorama-type wide crop focusing on the river; and you loose a lot of detail in the grass. Btw: i'm impressed that duck was able to stand still for 15 seconds







.

This is one of my favorite pics right now.


----------



## Kilauea

That is a nice picture, but I'd say its a little overexposed , specially when you look at the the top (center to the right), but I like the perspective.


----------



## raptorxrx

8/10

I wander when looking at it but it's a great looking photo.


----------



## raptorxrx

8/10

I wander when looking at it but it's a great looking photo.

I've been doubleposting wayy to much lately, sorry.


----------



## S3ason

7/10
Pretty dog


----------



## Demented

10/10, but then again, I like all of these pics.

Just bought a D5100 and loving it.

Not my car.


----------



## bg92

For the firs pic I would give 4/10, The reflections of the ''pay here'' sign on the car are distracting, and I don't like how a bit of the bumper is cut on the right hand side, it would be better if there was a bit of space like on the left hand side.

For the seond picture I would give it the same rating for similar reasons, it would be better if the the pic didn't cut off the headlamps as it does,


----------



## Conspiracy

not that exciting of an image. feels like more of just a snapshot 5/10


----------



## Faraz

9/10. Very nice idea. I love that the focus of the photo is the outfit and background but you still get her expression.

I personally don't like close-up shots of hardware, but I haven't been taking much photos lately, so here's just a shot of my computer.


Taijin Kyofusho by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## Kilauea

I agree with you, I'm not too fond of close up of hardware. You did manage something with it, but it is just hardware afterall: 6/10


----------



## ClickJacker

5/10 not very sharp and bad angle.


----------



## Kilauea

7/10
I like how the sky changes and the view of the ice, but I feel the sunset is more of an accessory than anything else.


----------



## Faraz

8/10. Nice colors. I like the out of focus foreground.


----------



## S3ason

8/10. Good picture, but not terribly interesting imo.


----------



## Kilauea

7/10 Interesting picture from an enthusiast point of view, not so much from a photographic point of view.


A picture taken a few years ago with a P&S camera.


----------



## hakz

9/10

Excellent shot! night + vivid colors + running water = not the best conditions to shoot, even more for a P&S.


----------



## Aeloi

6.5/10 I'd like to see more light on the mobo, a sharper image, and a different angle.



Lead Guitarist by J.Twitch, on Flickr


----------



## Kilauea

8.5/10 I like the B&W the slight blur in the background. I just wished the face of the subject would be more lit, but then it would be pretty hard to keep the same atmosphere everywhere else in the picture.


Here is another oldie from P&S.


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10


Dock by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## scottath

5/10
Stars killed it lol. Cannot have both trails and your fake stars together








lol

http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottath/8434804240/
Left Behind by scottath, on Flickr


----------



## _Nikhil

5/10 - What is that lower half ? I don't really find it interesting


----------



## Kilauea

7/10
You are cutting the top of the flower. Maybe having taking the picture a little further away with some sort of blurred background would have been nice.


Taken during a storm a few years ago.


----------



## Demented

8/10

Little too much nothing going on on the left.


----------



## johnvosh

8/10


----------



## scottath

7/10 - its and ok angle of the car, usually the front wheels turned the other way looks better.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottath/8483347765/
Sydney Sunset by scottath, on Flickr


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottath*
> 
> 5/10
> Stars killed it lol. Cannot have both trails and your fake stars together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


I don't get this or the poor "punishment" score either?
What's so impossible with stars and a plane trail ?
Stars move but they're not that quick, also there's no rules against composite images.

What surprises me in that picture is that the water isn't smoother.


----------



## Kilauea

9.5/10 Beautiful panorama with great composition with proportion regarding water, city and sky even with some clouds.


This is probably my first attempt at shooting something like street photo.


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10, would have liked seeing a face or more body rather than only a hand of someone at the market.


Royal Park Bridge by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scottath*
> 
> 5/10
> Stars killed it lol. Cannot have both trails and your fake stars together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get this or the poor "punishment" score either?
> What's so impossible with stars and a plane trail ?
> Stars move but they're not that quick, also there's no rules against composite images.
> 
> What surprises me in that picture is that the water isn't smoother.
Click to expand...

He was just messing around. I told him on FB i was adding the stars lol.


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 8/10, would have liked seeing a face or more body rather than only a hand of someone at the market.
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/seanwebsterhd/8483914755/


9/10 I dont quite like how large the beams that come of the lights are.


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Pfft. I can do alot worse with my phone cam


----------



## scottath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> I don't get this or the poor "punishment" score either?
> What's so impossible with stars and a plane trail ?
> Stars move but they're not that quick, also there's no rules against composite images.
> 
> What surprises me in that picture is that the water isn't smoother.


Yea as Sean said - we were talking on FB about it prior


----------



## Demented




----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*


Can you please rate the picture that was posted before yours.


----------



## veloceracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*


2/10

Underexposed, subject is in an uninteresting pose, the dirty cage takes away from the rodent and you can't see the legs.


IMG_9185 by veloceracing, on Flickr


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veloceracing*
> 
> 2/10


Was waiting for "would not bang"


----------



## Kilauea

8.5/10 Wow, very nice details, when viewing at 100%, the frog looks quite interesting, I wished it was all in focus for detail analysis rather than for photo esthetics.


----------



## hakz

7.5/10 - The Angle of the shot with the stream is very good, but overexposed on some areas and underexposed on some. This would look perfect with HDR.


----------



## S3ason

Just got my tubes in the mail! Too bad I'm switching to a D7000 in 2 weeks :/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8488847960/
IMG_1265-1.jpg by FlamingChalupa, on Flickr


----------



## Kilauea

8/10
Great sharpness it seems.


Not exactly experienced with PP, can't seem to keep the details in the moon while having something visible elsewhere in the picture, I should have probably taken a few shots instead and combined them.


----------



## raptorxrx

8/10, The moon portion of the shot could be improved on.


Quick iPhone shot...


----------



## Lifeshield

9/10. I love the colours in the clouds.

Edit: Ninja'd. 8/10 for the photo above. Nicely taken but the other is a nice capture of unusual colouring in the sky which is what draws me to it.

A photo of my Border Collie, which I took myself.


----------



## raptorxrx

Not a rating, I have a Border Collie too, awesome dogs!


----------



## GoneTomorrow

No photo above me, so I'll just post:


----------



## scottath

7/10 - Would be awesome for the parents. Actually like the composition a fair bit too.

One from this evening - Boat ran aground during the week - still yet to move.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottath/8492290638/
The "Challenge" has become challenged. by scottath, on Flickr


----------



## Demented

10/10...great photo!!


----------



## PR-Imagery

5/10


Part of a timelapse. Weather radar and NASA tracking station.


----------



## Infrabasse

6/10 I wish the foreground was more interesting and not so much in the way of the main subject.


----------



## robchaos

8/10. Its nice, but I almost feel like it could have been better either without the skiers, or with different action.


Car 264 by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## S3ason

9/10 Gorgeous photo. Reminds me of Fallout. There's some sort of blue tint towards the back of the train, though.


----------



## robchaos

Thank you, That blue tint is a tarp covering the rear half of the train.


----------



## Faraz

5/10. Hardware close-ups don't interest me that much, and I think it could use a little more exposure.


Zara by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

8/10. cute. Those are some big eyes! The real narrow DOF loses just a little bit of context (blinds are blurred right side)

Taken on a recent urbex night shoot.

Big Jim by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10

First attempt at light painting a car.

Mike's E30 by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

9/10 looks pretty good to me, maybe just a touch more exposure around the windshield frame. Well done.

Light and dark by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Faraz

9/10. Very nice. I love good interplay between light and dark.


Fahad by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## Jameswalt1

8/10


----------



## hakz

7/10 Great DOF, shot timing, vivid colors and nice lighting, but the table kills it. way too distracting.


----------



## Nicnivian

No rating as no photo above me.

Still very new to all of this. Tips, as always, are appreciated. :]


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicnivian*
> 
> 
> 
> No rating as no photo above me.
> 
> Still very new to all of this. Tips, as always, are appreciated. :]


8/10 lovely bokeh and great exposure.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ib-photography/8509968966/
Moe-sand by IB-photography [ AWAY ], on Flickr


----------



## Jameswalt1

6/10 Cool photo but the HDR effect is too over done. The sky looks like a wall behind him.


----------



## scottath

DOF is sufficient - needs a bit of a side light from a flash / reflector - probably impossible to do in the situation though.
7/10

Bought some Lee filters finally to replace the other branded ones i had, day and night difference
Sunrise over a pier at Taren Point.
The first shot since i started shooting that i had lost something, my thongs got stuck in the mud as i walked back to the jetty unfortunately.


Forgotten by scottath, on Flickr


----------



## dqniel

9.5/10

Stunning. There is activity in the water, yet it still feels serene. The sight lines work well- the pier brings me out into the water and the clouds bring me back into the sky toward the light. My only knock on it is the somewhat ugly structure on the far right, but I assume you left that in the picture in order to have the dynamic sky.

10/10 is reserved to Ansel Adams-esque shots









My first attempt at a moon shot using a Schmidt-Cassegrain telescope:


----------



## athlon 64

7.5/10 , bravo for work, but i think it could be composed better, not very interesting too.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/194/28220135copy.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## hakz

9.5/10 Very good, love it a lot. :thumbsup:

I don't have a photo to post, camera was borrowed. next poster please rate the photo above me


----------



## Kilauea

9/10. Nice composition and details on the rocks.



Shot with an E-M5 with a Olympus 40-150mm R @ 150mm F/5.6, ISO 200, 1/800s


----------



## S3ason

Not a rating, but what lens is that shot with? I love that picture, and I'm not even big on flower photos.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> Not a rating, but what lens is that shot with? I love that picture, and I'm not even big on flower photos.


This is what the exif data states: Olympus M.Zuiko Digital ED 15-150mm II or 40-150mm R
Shot at 150 mm

http://regex.info/exif.cgi?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fcontent%2Ftype%2F61%2Fid%2F1319068%2F


----------



## athlon 64

Kileuea - i really like it, not a flower i have yet seen. 8.5/10.
Btw thanks for thumbs up, mine was taken with a canon 600D and a stock 18-55. iso 100, f 6.3 , 13 sec, 18mm

Here is one more from las night. Not as interesting but i was quiet happy.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/img3060j.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Faraz

6/10. Not as nice as your last one. There's too much going on and the left side is a bit too dark. Would be good if it was just that single tree there.


Tatiana by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## moonmanas

3 variations on a theme...first try..







Photo above 8/10 for the capture of the girl, she could be in a better place


----------



## PCModderMike

Mmm 6/10

This is Charlie


----------



## Thebreezybb

^^
5/10 not a very interesting shot.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ib-photography/8523555901/
Steam by IB-photography [ AWAY ], on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

8/10 good overall, i find my eyes drawn to the slightly brighter spot on the back of his neck.

Tree in a field by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## dekatch

7/10

i am not that nature boy










does this count as picture or is it jusz a Screenshot and therefore not allowed??


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekatch*
> 
> 7/10
> 
> i am not that nature boy
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does this count as picture or is it jusz a Screenshot and therefore not allowed??


This is a thread for people to rate pictures they have taken, screenshots of a phone or desktop wallpaper aren't allowed.


----------



## Traphix

@ dekatch 5/10 for it being cold.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekatch*
> 
> 7/10
> 
> i am not that nature boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does this count as picture or is it jusz a Screenshot and therefore not allowed??


Doesn't count, since this is a photography thread, hence the word 'photo'.









But welcome to OCN!!


----------



## dekatch

oh sorry for the Interrupt then. But thanx for the 'welcome'

btw. the background from my screenshot is from the marbleducks-awesome-wallpapers thread. wont take any credits


----------



## micro5797

No photo to rate.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/microwarephotos/8529163707/
Tresel by MicroWarePhoto, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

7/10. A nice scene, but an awkward angle and lines. A more panoramic crop to emphasize the mountain and bridge might work better imo.


Have a seat by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## cookiesowns

6/10. The scene above me is some what overexposed for my tastes, and just a tad "messy"

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cookiesrthebest/5457965298/
Sharpness Test by Joseph-jwuu-Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

looks like way too much saturation on my screen. otherwise not that interesting since it seems to be a sharpness test 5/10

not the most interesting scene to be honest. i just like this shot because it lined up nicely as a composition along the grid lines lol


----------



## scottath

tree could make a nice leading line - from a lower angle and at sunrise/sunset maybe with mirrored water.....scouting trip? 4/10

http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottath/8542624961/
Wattamolla #2 by scottath, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

this is a great capture and your edits to make the lens flare a little more subtle really make a big difference 10/10

we got bored and decided to goof around with a 10-22 i borrowed. learning that removing tattoos is not as easy as i would have thought lol. she has one tattoo on each foot, a large one on her right thigh, and one in her inner right arm. wish i had a light stand and remote trigger i would have fired a flash through the car windows to fill in her face for a more even exposure


----------



## Faraz

7/10. Nice composition and idea. As you said, some fill light would have made a huge difference.


102 by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

Haha! I did that exact same shot a while ago. Nice job. 8/10


USDC Drift Event and Car Show by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Faraz

Fantastic image. All those car photos look great, but that's my favorite. I like what you did with the foreground there. Looks like a shot from a video game. 10/10.

Wish I had a better subject to post. I've been lazy and need to get out there and take more pictures.


Unnamed by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10 Take more pix









I just tried something different with the editing. Integrated some motion blur.

RX7 by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr

Here is the before vs after if you would like to see:

Before and After by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

cool edit dude


----------



## ClickJacker

8/10 awesome editing but I'm not a fan of the tilted angle

Self portrait I did today.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> 8/10 awesome editing but I'm not a fan of the tilted angle
> 
> Self portrait I did today.


something is wrong with you lol. you might need to see a doctor haha. one of our fellow OCN photo regulars has a medical degree and might be able to help advise you


----------



## S3ason

Is it sad that I noticed that I have the same jacket as you before I noticed the horse head? Odd.


----------



## Rian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> 8/10 awesome editing but I'm not a fan of the tilted angle
> 
> Self portrait I did today.


5/10

-Lighting is flat
-Framing could be better
-It scared me









Taking photos of my friend in my bathroom because that's the closest thing to a studio in my house








And yes, it is overexposed but that's what I was going for.


----------



## theCanadian

You came close with the over exposure, but you've begun to loose too much detail, especially around the eye which is extremely important. -3 points for that alone. 6/10 overall.



If you know the species please tell me.


----------



## Rian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian*
> 
> You came close with the over exposure, but you've begun to loose too much detail, especially around the eye which is extremely important. -3 points for that alone. 6/10 overall.


Fair enough, I wanted attention drawn to half of her face without completely lowing out the other and the detail kept in her right eye is still all there, but each to their own. Thanks bud.


----------



## theCanadian

Maybe try upping the overall brightness/contrast in post after a less aggressive initial exposure. Or if you were in the studio, I'd balance your light a bit better - again so's not to bleed the eye out. But that's my preference. And shooting a set is of course different than a single shot. Really like the other eye though! Did you do anything special to dilate her iris?


----------



## Rian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian*
> 
> Maybe try upping the overall brightness/contrast in post after a less aggressive initial exposure. Or if you were in the studio, I'd balance your light a bit better - again so's not to bleed the out. But that's my preference. And shooting a set is of course different than a single shot. Really like the other eye though! Did you do anything special to dilate her iris?


Yeah, I see where you're coming from, this however, was not in a studio. The only access to a studio i have is at college and that's quite hard to book, this was taken in my bathroom which is quite small but it's the best room I can use for portraits and using one flashgun, so yeah









Nope, all I did to her eyes is up the saturation the smallest amount in post, otherwise it's just down to her having amazing eyes and a flash blasted in her face.


----------



## Faraz

I like the overall framing and background blur but not the visible hand holding it. And some detail in the petals seems to be lost by the blown out highlights. 7/10.


Peanut Chutney Kabab by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## KaRLiToS

Miam 8/10

Took this picture in Cuba 6 days ago.


----------



## AaronO

7/10 Colors are nice, but something doesn't seem right about the blurring in the background (almost looks like a zoom blur)

Took a trip up to the mountains this week so i should have quite a few pics for this thread







. Self critique time: I thought it'd be better if the mountain was at the vertical center, but i loved the clouds too much to crop them off anymore







. And does anyone have any advice on making the dark spots look less muddy? Thanks for the rating!
~Aaron


----------



## scottath

Dark spots are just too under exposed to pull detail from without introducing alot of digital noise by the looks of it - so the only thing you can do next time is to expose a bit more and pull back the clouds in post / use an ND grad filter on the sky to balance it a bit more.
6/10 - good work with the self critique - you identified most of the main points.

From this mornings sunrise:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottath/8561044281/
Cathedral Rocks by scottath, on Flickr

For techy people:
7 Shot pano - 5D2 + 50mm F2 Zeiss + 5 stops of Lee soft grad on the sky. ISO50, F22, 2.5 seconds


----------



## malmental

some very nice shots in here guys.... impressive.


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottath*
> 
> Dark spots are just too under exposed to pull detail from without introducing alot of digital noise by the looks of it - so the only thing you can do next time is to expose a bit more and pull back the clouds in post / use an ND grad filter on the sky to balance it a bit more.
> 6/10 - good work with the self critique - you identified most of the main points.
> 
> From this mornings sunrise:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottath/8561044281/
> Cathedral Rocks by scottath, on Flickr
> 
> For techy people:
> 7 Shot pano - 5D2 + 50mm F2 Zeiss + 5 stops of Lee soft grad on the sky. ISO50, F22, 2.5 seconds


10/10 Don't see anything I would change.


----------



## S3ason

9/10
Light is just a tad harsh, may just be me though.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8563667876/
An Odd Place to Live by FlamingChalupa, on Flickr


----------



## scottath

Looks a tiny bit under exposed, Nice isolation with the DOF though - sufficient depth for the subject and a nice background blur.
7.5/10

Sunrise yesterday again - but a tad of a difference.
5 Shot pano - 50mm Zeiss + 10 stop Lee + additional 5 stops of soft grad on the sky. ISO100, *F4*, 30 seconds.
Love the 3d-ish effect of this zeiss


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> 9/10
> Light is just a tad harsh, may just be me though.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8563667876/
> An Odd Place to Live by FlamingChalupa, on Flickr


beautiful...


----------



## Faraz

9/10. Beautiful image again.

A better version of my previous one:


Jump! by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## Jameswalt1

8/10


----------



## Aeloi

9/10 Great focus and detail, Cute kid










KSU Club Rowing Team by J.Twitch, on Flickr
KSU Club Rowing practice on 3.11.2013 at Tuttle Creek Lake near Manhattan, KS. It was very cold that day.


----------



## JerseyDubbin

I want to make most of these new backgrounds. Awesome shots everyone


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10

Took a picture across the bay from the Ultra Music Festival in Miami.


Light by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## theCanadian

Spot on. 10/10. Slight unappealing glare coming from the purple building, but the water is perfect. Nice exposure choice.

House Finch (Haemorhous mexicanus)
I would have liked to have a flash for this guy...


----------



## Yeti Poacher

8/10. Not a fan of the large branch but I understand that it's not so easy to get pics of birds. I do like the background. How far away were you? Is it cropped?

Shot this one today before leaving for work. I just love the paint color.


----------



## theCanadian

It is cropped, but not enlarged. If you open the image in its own tab, you'll be able to see that it's still 100%.

Maybe 10 yards over and 15 feet up.


----------



## KuuFA

6/10 kinda a meh picture... also didn't like how the rain drops kinda warped the BMW lettering.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

8/10 for your shot. Dogs are capable of such great expressions. Like the detail and lighting!

I guess I am biased and just love my E36 a lot







How about some turbo powah!?!


----------



## Jameswalt1

8/10


----------



## scottath

Colour cast is a bit much, and a bit over exposed for my liking - but its a great moment capture.
8/10

Sunset over Sydney last night:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottath/8576436604/
Kirribilli Sunset by scottath, on Flickr


----------



## HPE1000

-edited, I feel like an idiot









Nice picture, yours are always amazing.


----------



## S3ason

I love Sydney, it's one of the places a need to go before I die. Excellent pano


----------



## scottath

Im spoilt - 40min drive from this vantage point to my home








Going to be adventuing further to the north of the city in the near future, along with the far south coast - should be good. and NZ in july


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottath*
> 
> Sunset over Sydney last night:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottath/8576436604/
> Kirribilli Sunset by scottath, on Flickr


10/10, Fantastic colors, rendered beautifully on my screen, the framing is just simply superb! If only I had the patience to compose my shots properly when I go shoot, or still shot









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cookiesrthebest/5767560898/
Disney Lapse, just a little bit of editing. by Joseph-jwuu-Wu, on Flickr

( Lost a bit of detail on the top due to overexposure, already cropped most of the sky off as well )


----------



## malmental

first entry.....


----------



## KuuFA

6/10 not bad but the fact that the face isn't really all there ruins the picture for me







would be 8.5/10 if it was a frontal i believe. Cute baby though!

Went to the Houston Zoo over spring break and got a good picture of this little guy


I think i am limited by this lens its a (Sony 3.5-5.6/18-55 SAM)
And I am looking at lenses I mostly like taking Portraits and just random pictures would a nifty fifty fit my bill?


----------



## S3ason

For portraits, most people recommend an 85mm. Depending on your sensor size, a nifty fifty could be a ~75mm equivalent.

The most obvious thing is too look at the exif data of the shots you've taken an see what your most common focal length is and then buy a prime at that focal length. What makes you feel limited by the kit lens? Not enough reach? Too tight? Not enough bokeh / fast enough?


----------



## PsikyoJebus

8/10. I'm not a good critic, but I feel the picture would be cooler if the scales in front of the snake were also in focus.

I can't really afford a proper DSLR, but I did find a Nikon J1 on the cheap and thought it would be a nice upgrade from my point and shoot. Here's my first photo in this thread.


----------



## Demented

8/10


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> 8/10


7/10 but don't mind me I'm really not a good critique lol although that pic is making me hungry

First post in here hit me hard


----------



## S3ason

6/10
Not horrible interesting because my eyes don't know what to look at. If you dial down the aperture and give a clear subject it could be a great scene. I would love to shoot a portrait there. Also, this could have benefited from some HDR. I'm not a huge fan of HDR but the sky is so blown out as well as the skies reflections in the water, exposing for those could add a lot of color to the scene and make it a much more interesting photo.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8575799715/
Lens Splash by FlamingChalupa, on Flickr

I shot about 30 of these last night before realizing the focus on the cup was off.


----------



## Infrabasse

I have the same mug









I wish they made Pentax ones, although I suppose you could just use a DA* for the same shot


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> first entry.....


=( didn't rate my photo


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> first entry.....
> 
> 
> 
> =( didn't rate my photo
Click to expand...

my apologies.......
8/10 - I love the 'funkiness' of the water...


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> I shot about 30 of these last night before realizing the focus on the cup was off.


9/10. Love these types of shots. I only dislike that it seems a bit dim.

More foodstuffs!


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> I think i am limited by this lens its a (Sony 3.5-5.6/18-55 SAM)
> And I am looking at lenses I mostly like taking Portraits and just random pictures would a nifty fifty fit my bill?


Are you using an E-mount lens system for NEX line? I got the 50mm SEL50F18 and am loving it. It can produce some wonderful bokeh. I don't even carry the kit lens anymore. Just a pancake lens and maybe the zoom one.


----------



## Jameswalt1

7/10


----------



## malmental

65/100


----------



## kga92

9/10. Like it a lot!

---

I buit a simple lightbox a few hours ago and tested it out a bit, I need a more powerful light, will get one tomorrow and try again I think.


----------



## cookiesowns

7/10 - Not sure if it was deliberately colored as so, but I would work on setting the white balance!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cookiesrthebest/5767581082/
Better edit this time  by Joseph-jwuu-Wu, on Flickr


----------



## AaronO

9.5/10 Can't see anything i'd change, good photo!









Pic from the mountains a few weeks back. it's a little dull, but not bad for 300mm with lots of dust







.


----------



## Aeloi

8/10


Titan by J.Twitch, on Flickr


----------



## malmental

8/10... I like the pic lots...









side note:
the dog is too thin, he needs meat on his bones...
I'm a dog person.


----------



## S3ason

I love white boxers


----------



## S3ason

Double post!


----------



## Aeloi

Here's another of the boxer. I'd feed him more if he was mine.


Titan by J.Twitch, on Flickr


----------



## S3ason

8/10 Awesome dog.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8589404545/
Spider Bokeh by FlamingChalupa, on Flickr


----------



## HPE1000

idk, it could use something 7.89236/10









Tear me apart, I know hardware pictures are kind of hit or miss


----------



## Rian

meh, 7/10 - Feels too soft and a bit dull, nothing to do with the mouse though










Appleton. by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rian*
> 
> meh, 7/10 - Feels too soft and a bit dull, nothing to do with the mouse though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appleton. by MonsterMuffin20, on Flickr


7/10, A tad to dark on the right side for me, and the eye's are a bit too blue (not sure if this was natural of post proccesed).

Day at the zoo :


----------



## S3ason

8/10 - Nice picture, but I would have cropped a bit tighter to eliminate the birds that are cut in half and bumped the vibrance a bit. Beautiful birds!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8590514126/
Cola Door by FlamingChalupa, on Flickr


----------



## scottath

9/10 - i really like the moodyness of the shot, and how the sign/lighting "invites" you into the door.

7 shots wide - 7 minutes of time (left to right)
Sorry about the FB compression.....isnt on flickr yet - tonight


----------



## AaronO

10/10 Brilliant picture! 7 min? dang that's intense.

Taken last night. 4 seconds @ iso 100.


----------



## malmental

9/10 - beautiful shot, where.?


----------



## HPE1000

8/10


----------



## SugarySnack

7.5-8/10

I like the way the ground and the subject cut the photo diagonally, makes for a more interesting shot. I'd like to see it a bit closer to the alligator (if that is what it is) though.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jbrydges/8596294912/
Book by Brydgesj, on Flickr


----------



## adanmtxt1

I really like your shot, sugarysnack. The glasses are emulated by the twin planes of white in the background, and the orientation of the glasses upward feels right. It also feels nicely balanced. 8/10!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lunitic/8596150065/
moon by Lunitic, on Flickr


----------



## _Nikhil

8/10 Great shot.


----------



## Conspiracy

nice framing and leading lines. 7/10

with limits to where you can be inside the chambers while they are in session this is what i captured as the Georgia Senate celebrated sine die to mark the completion of the 2013 Legislature. wish i could have taken this centered looking down the isle but noone is allowed to stand directly in the middle so i did my best without getting told to move lol


----------



## WhiteZetsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> nice framing and leading lines. 7/10
> 
> with limits to where you can be inside the chambers while they are in session this is what i captured as the Georgia Senate celebrated sine die to mark the completion of the 2013 Legislature. wish i could have taken this centered looking down the isle but noone is allowed to stand directly in the middle so i did my best without getting told to move lol


nice Bokeh, 6/10 because everything's all over the place and I don't understand it, I'm probably at fault there though lol.



I took this with my old Sony NEX-5 18-55mm F/3.5-5.6, before someone broke in my home and stole it lol



Taken with NEX-5 18-55mm F3.5-5.6



Taken with NEX-5 18-55mm F/3.5-5.6



Taken with my new NEX-7 50mm F/1.8











NEX-7 50mm F/1.8



NEX-7 with home made ghetto macro lens



Yes I cooked that







, NEX-7 50mm F/1.8



My puppy







, NEX-7 50mm F/1.8



Same pic as before I think, but look, it's a perfect snowflake









Uh yeah I guess pic your fav out of all those and then rate it? I might've gone overboard >_>

Oh and I've never had photography class or anything so don't make fun of my bad pics :/


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteZetsu*
> 
> nice Bokeh, 6/10 because everything's all over the place and I don't understand it, I'm probably at fault there though lol.


What you see there is motion blur. There's no bokeh in that picture.


----------



## FlashGordon

in Cappadocia in 2011


----------



## WhiteZetsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> What you see there is motion blur. There's no bokeh in that picture.


Lol I feel ******ed now. Probably me being tired but that room looked super bright (allows higher shutter speeds) and they were blurry but I wanted to say something nice :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashGordon*
> 
> 
> 
> in Cappadocia in 2011


cool air baloon! 9/10











I countered with my own air baloon pic!









Taken with NEX-7 50mm F/1.8 severely cropped so it might look bad. the baloon was really far away lol


----------



## FlashGordon

great shot of baloon


----------



## WhiteZetsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashGordon*
> 
> great shot of baloon


Thanks











Took this pic of the sky near DC, NEX-7 50mm F/1.8, ISO100, 30 sec shuter time

Took it out of my friends window leaning my camera on a book lol


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteZetsu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> What you see there is motion blur. There's no bokeh in that picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I feel ******ed now. Probably me being tired but that room looked super bright (allows higher shutter speeds) and they were blurry but I wanted to say something nice :/
Click to expand...

lol that room is horribly dark. was tough shooting video in there much less a still frame. i think my exposure for that shot was ISO 1600 f4 1/30. the 1/30 was on purpose just didnt have much choice on going to ISO1600 which isnt that bad.


----------



## Moreorless

6/10, nice colours but really not much in the sky.


----------



## scottath

Like it - 9/10 for that.
Like the moody look.

Here is a B+W image from this morning - 4 frames, 7.5min per frame.



EDIT: Whoops - wrong image, ill leave it here anyhow

(70-200 @ 88mm - Crop from a 10 shot pano - 15 sec/image)


----------



## athlon 64

WOW , they look fantastic. This deserves to be in 10/10 category

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/28320131.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## scottath

hmm, dont usually like HDRs, but.....
I love the rock on the right, but instinct tells me the sun is brighter than a rock always, so its trippy.....
an you push up the left side without blowing the flare HUGE?

7/10

One from tonights sunset. (Again linked from FB so not the greatest quality in the world)


----------



## 32oz

8/10 I think it would be better as a high contrast B/W

Here's one I called "Super Nova":


----------



## scottath

Great detail in that - framing is a bit too tight/not tight enough for my liking though - 8/10

This isnt my best, but was the best i got this morning - the shot i liked the most was a touch out of focus.....sigh
http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottath/8608857850/
Long Reef NSW by scottath, on Flickr


----------



## jokrik

10/10!
amazing shot!



ISO 100, F1.2, 1/250


----------



## S3ason

f/1.2 *drool*


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> f/1.2 *drool*


MEH







f0.7 or go home

watch Barry Lyndon, directed by Kubrick. it was shot on a Zeiss 50mm f0.7 made for nasa that Kubrick modified his camera just to be able to mount the lens to shoot a scene let entirely by candle light. some scenes were lit with only 3 candles, which is insanely darker than even the lowest wattage light bulb..


----------



## S3ason

I can't imagine shooting with a lens that wide. How do you even shoot a movie with such paper thin dof?


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> I can't imagine shooting with a lens that wide. How do you even shoot a movie with such paper thin dof?


its called being a talented 1st AC and keeping your subjects at a medium to far distance from your camera so the DOF is manageable. you would be surprised if you go back and watch older movies and compare them to ones today. A lot more talent was needed out of a smaller crew compared to the HUGE film crews needed to crank out most average films in comparison.


----------



## PsikyoJebus

I'm gonna rate that photo from last page: 7.5/10

I like the dreamy look but there's too much bloomy white for my tastes.
I shot some magnolias dangling over a hedge against an overcast sky. For some reason I liked the way they looked against the dull sky.


----------



## Jameswalt1

6/10


----------



## BillOhio

^Torontonians LOVE San Francisco... a City, in a state, I've always looked forward to visiting but as yet have not. For composition, I'm not sure that that large road running through the near center of your image helps you, and I'm wanting some contrast or a focal point. As for technical proficiency I'm not well enough versed as a photographer to offer competent perspective. Your shot has me jonesing to see your city though and I'm going 7.5/10.

For my contribution to the thread, I bought myself a D5100 as a birthday present yesterday. It was Major League Baseball's opening day, and it was also 0 degrees and a windy enough day that my hat was blown off my head a few times so that it felt that much colder here in Toronto. Still, I was excited to have my new camera and wanted to get some shots. As I walked around downtown with people walking past me in Very cold weather but wearing Blue Jays jerseys that marked a very symbolic beginning to Spring (and thus an end to a long Canadian Winter) a bit of a theme took form. My favorite shots from the 'session' were those that, in the middle of the cold and gray, had a shot of a bright warm color, like Crocuses sprouting as a signal that those well earned warmer days were nearly upon us. Anyway...


----------



## funfortehfun

8/10. Sun's peeking through, but otherwise, nice shot.

And speaking of crocuses... (don't know if these are, but close enough)


----------



## BillOhio

The colors are great and I can almost smell those flowers and the dirt (remember, I am REALLY ready for Spring!). I'm not sure that the super shallow DOF is helping the subject and composition though so I'm going 8/10.

....and dropping another shot from my walking around Toronto:


----------



## rafety58

I would give that pic a 8/10

If you guys don't mind, I'm going to post a few test pics that I took on the weekend on the way up to Hope. This is the first chance I got to use my T3 since I got the camera a few weeks ago.

The first few are of an eagle that decided to pose for me.




Next thing I knew, a paraglider came into view.



For this pic I had no time at all to set the camera up, the shot was gone in less then a second. I'm not very happy with how it came out



And finally some random nature shots, taken at the Othello tunnels in hope. The lighting was a real challenge, since the sun was behind the mountains


----------



## Conspiracy

eagle shots are nice. overall 6/10. need some work on composition and framing on the others

snap shot from the top of a large rock that claims to be a mountain. only took 3 minutes maybe to walk up the side of this rock at a casual speed lol


----------



## Faraz

Stone Mountain?


----------



## Ryleh

6/10

The breakfast of champions.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> Stone Mountain?


no lol thats actually big. its mount arabia more on the east side of ATL


----------



## AaronO

6/10 bland colors, and i would have preferred the focus to be a bit closer to the camera. But now you've made me hungry









This is from Oman (i think). if i stood right there on the ship, i could get free wifi







.


----------



## theturbofd

6/10 IMO I really don't have a clear subject to look at
Harsh critiques please!


----------



## malmental

6/10..


----------



## Furious Porkchop

NSFW and not your picture


----------



## malmental

and it's not a good pic anyways..


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 6/10..


Would you mind explaining why it's 6/10? I'm trying to get better so your criticism is needed.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Would you mind explaining why it's 6/10? I'm trying to get better so your criticism is needed.


The subject isn't very interesting, the picture doesn't lead the eye to anything specific to look at. It's just a half focused plant and a bit of bokeh.
A better composition might have made the picture more interesting.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 6/10..
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind explaining why it's 6/10? I'm trying to get better so your criticism is needed.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Would you mind explaining why it's 6/10? I'm trying to get better so your criticism is needed.
> 
> 
> 
> The subject isn't very interesting, the picture doesn't lead the eye to anything specific to look at. It's just a half focused plant and a bit of bokeh.
> A better composition might have made the picture more interesting.
Click to expand...

this....
and your location says Philly, you mean in Philly you couldn't find a better subject then that.?
not feeling it.


----------



## robchaos

Reading baby, 8/10 for cuteness.


tangled tree by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## AaronO

8/10 good choice with the b/w, i' personally would have extended the upper wall all the way to the left in photoshop. nice pic, though









Thailand a few years back


----------



## MistaBernie

Just a reminder (I know, the regulars understand this, it's always that one person that randomly shows up and shows an Asian chick in cosplay with a half-exposed rear that ruins it for everyone







)
*
Photos submitted here must be your own work, and they must conform to the TOS (no NSFW images).*


----------



## zer0patches

Nice beach. 7/10.

My submission. I took this at the Museum of Natural Science a few years back. Pretty good pic for a non SLR sony point and click.


----------



## Conspiracy

nice shot 8/10

one from this weekend


----------



## HPE1000

I missed the picture









I guess I will rate that a 8.9/10, it looks really nice, but there isn't really anything I am looking at. Still a great picture, but I wish there was something more.

sorry, I just edited my post like 10 times









edit: does this look better?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Yes, second looks color corrected and more vibrant! Nice


----------



## zer0patches

Booo, thats cheating.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

8/10.


----------



## HPE1000

8.5/10 I think it would have looked much nicer if there wasnt the shadow on the child, the plants are really brin








I have been messing with gimp recently.

sorry no vote, person below me do that because I just did it above, I say if the shadow wasnt on the kid it would be much nicer, but still a good picture.


----------



## mrhiab

Shot this Sat at my daughters birthday party, Dancing in the dark with neon glo stix


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrhiab*
> 
> Shot this Sat at my daughters birthday party, Dancing in the dark with neon glo stix


5.5/10,
its abstract, but not a real interesting image, also would've blackened the neon stick in the top right corner.

here's mine :

larger file on flickr


----------



## scottath

Nice and engaging - well done - id crop it a bit down though - you'll loose the tips of his ears, but i think it'd be a stronger images then
7.5/10

I got bored a few nights ago - took this locally to my place:
Editing was stitch in PS - then in LR hit auto.....i was that lazy with this - still turned out....ok - goes to show if you do it right in camera you'll go a long way to making your editing easy



7 Shot pano, 70mm,f9,iso1600,30sec


----------



## Infrabasse

I find auto a lot more hit and miss since they went to PV2012. Especially the global exposure. Anyone else found that ?


----------



## scottath

I actually have noticed that - i generally hit auto, then reset exposure to 0.00 (as i did with the above) - if i use auto that is - rather rare


----------



## Nicnivian

I still don't feel worthy enough to put a numerical value towards a picture. Especially one that looks so good.
Though, seeing as I'm pressed to. I would say 9/

With panashots like that, do you usually use such a long exposure? Or was it because it had low light?
Just curious as I'd like to look into doing some shots like that.



This is my contribution. Just another one of my little girl... stuffing her mouth with cake.

Which she proceeded to offer me some from her little container.



Taken with a 600D and kit lenses. These 2 pics were configured manually, too. Which I'm slowly getting the hang of.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

9/10 good looking kid!

Saw these folks at the Natural History museum in DC.


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10

Working on my friend's a 550HP Audi S4









Installing valve covers by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## S3ason

8/10
Good job not going crazy with the dof, you only got focus on what was important to the picture.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8632670487/
Texas Sunset by FlamingChalupa, on Flickr


----------



## scottath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicnivian*
> 
> I still don't feel worthy enough to put a numerical value towards a picture. Especially one that looks so good.
> Though, seeing as I'm pressed to. I would say 9/
> 
> With panashots like that, do you usually use such a long exposure? Or was it because it had low light?
> Just curious as I'd like to look into doing some shots like that


That shot was at 10pm, so yes it was rather dark. I tend to longer exposures with most of my landscapes, even stitched ones, are generally 2 seconds +, with most ending up around 30 seconds.


----------



## S3ason

I really like your panoramics, Unfortunately everything is flat and bland here in Texas.

What do you use for stitching? I'd assume PS...


----------



## scottath

Yea, Just using Photoshop for now. Will probably get ptgui in the future though.
I'm sure you could find something, I plan on a trip to the outback here in Australia at some stage.....guarrantee it'll be more flat lol.
Look for something to juxtapose, like exaggerated the size of a plant compared to the barren land etc


----------



## S3ason

Good tip, thanks








Photo up top still needs a rating for however is next.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

9.5/10. Really cool shot. Looks like a bridge of water going into the distance. Also, my eyes spotted a smiling face near the top left of the water. Was this taken at a beach?


----------



## S3ason

Nope, in the backyard with a hose


----------



## scottath

I love sandstone. Leading line leads to the tree though, just something to think about compositionally. 7/10

Had a shoot tonight for a corporate client, and the centerpiece of their show was this magnificent car. Fortunately i was able to get some shots of the car alone afterwards. Enjoy.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Thanks for the useful feedback. That is the Jefferson memorial in Washington, DC. It is made of marble. The morning sunlight changed it's color.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeti Poacher*
> 
> Thanks for the useful feedback. That is the Jefferson memorial in Washington, DC. It is made of marble. The morning sunlight changed it's color.


I've got some pictures of the jefferson memorial, I don't think they are good though


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottath*
> 
> I love sandstone. Leading line leads to the tree though, just something to think about compositionally. 7/10
> 
> Had a shoot tonight for a corporate client, and the centerpiece of their show was this magnificent car. Fortunately i was able to get some shots of the car alone afterwards. Enjoy.


Nice f430


----------



## scottath

I got taken around in it for ~40min through the streets of the Sydney CBD too, and in a few tunnels..............







- the noise and feeling.....
Interestingly it has an electronic split exhaust, so its actually quite nice at slow speed too and not mega loud, but get about about 4k and it opens the valve - then awesomeness starts. Love the popping/burbling on shifts too.....


----------



## Conspiracy

nice job with the light 9/10

one shot from my first time experimenting with my DIY lightbox


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10 cool pot, i need to make a lightbox again.


Straight Flexin' by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## malmental

8.5-10 professional quality like an actual shoot.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/89335110200460011479562.jpg/


----------



## BillOhio

^ Love that!


----------



## PsikyoJebus

10/10 That looks like a freaking movie poster.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> ^ Love that!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsikyoJebus*
> 
> 10/10 That looks like a freaking movie poster


thanks..
here in my (current) city of residence, downtown Knoxville TN..

^ 8/10 is that a purple and white rose or what flower.?


----------



## PsikyoJebus

It's one of the crazy flowers that my landlady has in her garden. A tulip, I believe.


----------



## BradleyW

I have taken a shot of my American Akita.


----------



## malmental

7.5/10 need a closer pic..

love Akitas..
what's he like 120lbs or 55Kg.?
almost got one last time but got a good deal on an American Bulldog / Scott Bloodline.


----------



## six3onei

Downtown San Antonio


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 7.5/10 need a closer pic..
> 
> love Akitas..
> what's he like 120lbs or 55Kg.?
> almost got one last time but got a good deal on an American Bulldog / Scott Bloodline.


It's a girl and she is 1 year old.
She is around 42 KG and made of pure muscle. In the UK, you are looked upon as the worst person ever if you own an Akita. I get abuse almost everyday when I take her out for a walk. She's never done anything wrong and other dogs start on her for no reason, and yet somehow it is still my fault. Anyway, close up:



@six3onei, I would say 6/10. It looks like LA Noire? If it is real, it's way to heavily edited. looks like saturation and too much HDR based tweaking.


----------



## Infrabasse

Just to avoid confusion, the image to rate remains the yet unrated HDR above this dog.

I have no picture to submit at this time but if I may, I'd like to comment on this HDR.
I'm not opposed to the idea of HDR and use them myself, This one is nice and strong, with vibrant colors but the one thing that bothers me here and that can often be seen in overcooked hdr is the halo in the sky around the tower. This can and should be avoided as it makes the picture look fake when the point should be to make it look real.
I like the shot, maybe adding the street in here could have made the composition more balanced but you probably had your reasons not to include it (messy look with cars parked etc).
Sorry for this intermnission I just wanted to have my say on these halos I dislike









I'll let someone else do the rating

edit: nevermind, this got rated while I was blaberring


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> Just to avoid confusion, the image to rate remains the yet unrated HDR above this dog.
> 
> I have no picture to submit at this time but if I may, I'd like to comment on this HDR.
> I'm not opposed to the idea of HDR and use them myself, This one is nice and strong, with vibrant colors but the one thing that bothers me here and that can often be seen in overcooked hdr is the halo in the sky around the tower. This can and should be avoided as it makes the picture look fake when the point should be to make it look real.
> I like the shot, maybe adding the street in here could have made the composition more balanced but you probably had your reasons not to include it (messy look with cars parked etc).
> Sorry for this intermnission I just wanted to have my say on these halos I dislike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let someone else do the rating
> 
> edit: nevermind, this got rated while I was blaberring


I've rated already. You've added the confusion now!


----------



## MistaBernie

Let me try to clarify for everyone, since this has gotten to the point of _multiple_ reports recently.

Step one: Rate the photo above you.
Step two: Post your own single photo for rating.

If you don't have a photo to post, or if you don't want to rate the photo above you, _please don't post._ Thanks.

To get the ball rolling again..

No photos in the posts above mine (except for the one with multiple photos)..


----------



## six3onei

9/10


----------



## BradleyW

7/10


----------



## six3onei

6/10


----------



## ALiShaikh

8/10 I like how happy she is


----------



## six3onei

9/10 looks like something from a movie


----------



## S3ason

8/10 - good pic, cute kid. The line of the blanket at the bottom of the pic is distracting though
I liked that picture of SA you had last page, maybe I need to take a trip downtown this weekend!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8639464540/
Bluebonnets by FlamingChalupa, on Flickr


----------



## Faraz

7/10. Really cool image, but a good bit of the surrounding light still needs to be masked out.


Fahad by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## AaronO

7/10. cool portrait, but a little too much contrast for my taste. I do like the slight grey to white gradient in the background though. nice touch.
Here's my entry from thailand last summer. It's one of my more ambitious editing projects, so i'll show the before and after just for fun







.


Spoiler: Before






And after: Here's my photo for grading


----------



## spRICE

7/10 The photo isn't straight first of all. Secondly I would have chosen a wider angle. The rock and the sign are too close to the edges for my taste. Oh, and your before and after are different photos, unless you edited it _that_ much. (Clouds different, people gone, sign moved, etc.)


----------



## AaronO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spRICE*
> 
> 7/10 The photo isn't straight first of all. Secondly I would have chosen a wider angle. The rock and the sign are too close to the edges for my taste. Oh, and your before and after are different photos, unless you edited it _that_ much. (Clouds different, people gone, sign moved, etc.)


thanks for the critique, and yes, i did edit it "That" much. haha thus i said it was one of my more ambitious projects. I digitally removed the people, and masked/moved the island to the left of the sign, thus i needed a new sky picture, so i took a picture of the sky from another one of my pictures (completely different location on the globe) and pasted it in there. lol by the time I was finishing up my editing, i had like 15 layers open in my editing program. TBH I was quite proud of my editing







.


----------



## malmental

is posting a pic to celebrate 4-20 now acceptable.?


----------



## Jameswalt1




----------



## _Nikhil

7/10 for the dog photo


----------



## Izvire

8/10 for _Nikhil

Go easy on me, just got my first DSLR two days ago,


----------



## Chris13002

7/10 - too much background stuff and over exposed background...

Quick picture taken from my Galaxy S II phone unedited. First time post on here so i'm a newbie at this...


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AaronO*
> 
> thanks for the critique, and yes, i did edit it "That" much. haha thus i said it was one of my more ambitious projects. I digitally removed the people, and masked/moved the island to the left of the sign, thus i needed a new sky picture, so i took a picture of the sky from another one of my pictures (completely different location on the globe) and pasted it in there. lol by the time I was finishing up my editing, i had like 15 layers open in my editing program. TBH I was quite proud of my editing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


So much editing, still didn't straighten picture









6/10 On the picture above me. Would be a lot better if it wasn't crooked. Also that stuff in the water is distracting. Nice colors though.


----------



## PR-Imagery




----------



## Yeti Poacher

8/10 fir the bebe.


----------



## Sean Webster

I love that car! 6/10


Angie! by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

8/10 cute dog and nice edit

http://www.flickr.com/photos/br1an_r/8678813959/
IMG_8729 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## AaronO

Wow. Amazing shot! 8/10 probably could have been cropped above the blue mat on the bottom.

Pic from a cloudy night a few months back. I would have combined a picture of the moon in focus, but about 5 min after I took this picture, the moon was covered by clouds







.
Taken @ 300mm, iso100, 3.2 seconds.


----------



## Faraz

6/10


Pitcher by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

7/10 i like the subject but i feel like a more interesting perspective could be found although i dont know what is around that spot. still a very cool subject that i could easily spend like 30 mins looking at for a interesting composition










IMG_8942 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Faraz

9/10. I love sports shots. Your timing is very good.


Loner by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## AoHxBram

9/10

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aohxbram/8685629280/
IMG_9314 by AoHxBram, on Flickr


----------



## athlon 64

8/10, considering how boring and "seen" the subject is you did a very good job.


----------



## S3ason

8/10 I love these sort of "urban decay" photos. The lighting on the building seems a bit odd, though. The color isn't warm enough and is too even to look like street lights so it feels artificial. Good shot though.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8692681051/


----------



## Conspiracy

cool shot. i like the composition, colors, and focus. 8/10

was driving around and found a barn so we took this picture


----------



## PsikyoJebus

8/10 I love the composition and the colors, but the sky is overexposed.

I decided to walk out on campus and shoot something for the sake of this thread


----------



## Faraz

6/10


113 by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## Moreorless

5/10 - Interesting shot but spoiled by oversaturation, espeically the sky.


----------



## Janac

2/10 not sure what r u want to tell me in this photo? Next time use rule of thirds.


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> 2/10 not sure what r u want to tell me in this photo? Next time use rule of thirds.


i think he has the golden ratio going....


----------



## Faraz

6/10


112 by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## HPE1000

Has someone been reading beginner photography guides/tips on the internet? :3


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moreorless*
> 
> Moody Tree


I've always dug your B/W landscape style...but I may be biased because I like to shoot a lot of the same sort of stuff.


----------



## Faraz

I think they're wonderful too. They portray the different moods very well.


----------



## AaronO

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> 6/10
> 
> 
> 112 by Largamente, on Flickr





8/10 Pretty great for a flower picture. I love the background blur









Mmmm Afghanistan in the springtime. Not too shabby for being taken through a dusty windshield.


----------



## Buzzin92

8/10 Can't really say anything bad about it... Looks good









Just upgraded from my Lumix G2 4/3 to a Nikon D5200, freaking love this thing!


Was pretty challenging to get this, considering this is someone elses cat... And she usually runs off at the slightest flinch.


----------



## Blaze0303

Looks great 9/10 really great DOF.

God I still suck lol

Edit: Took photo down, it was too terribad...lol


----------



## S3ason

I'm not a fan of this pic, but ive got nothing else right now sooo...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8693996533/
Prickly Pear 2 by FlamingChalupa, on Flickr


----------



## micro5797

6/10 That is a neat cactus. The problems that i am seeing is that the seen is very cluttered.

If you had gotten lower and perhaps a bit closer (or zoom) to your subject, this would have removed some clutter and given a more solid background. A shallower depth of field would help to bokeh out the background as well, making the Background a more solid color.

The color of the sky is nice, perhaps if it could be the background, though you would have to change the angle.

Also, you horizon is way out of alignment. Perhaps this is what you were going for.

EDIT:
@ lordhinton, thanks. This is only the second time i have posted an image from flicker. I went back in and found the option to make it larger.
Also this is not the Aurora Borealis, this is a rare occurrence in my area (idk the name) where the temperature drops very quickly and condensation flash freezes and drops to the earth, thus making what looks like beams of light and reflecting, catching the light from the next city over. It is around 80 miles away by road.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/microwarephotos/8711969580/
_MG_0164 by MicroWarePhoto, on Flickr


----------



## lordhinton

9/10, looks good, just could be bigger! i love the aurora effect









choo choo!!


----------



## Buzzin92

9/10 because I like trains!









Looks good, though I find the background a little distracting... But that could just be me.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlryan-photography/8711062995/
Grandma by Jlryan - Buzzin92, on Flickr


----------



## S3ason

7/10 - perfect focus, lights a bit odd, left hand is chopped

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8713030368/


----------



## Buzzin92

Now that I do like, 10/10.

Exposure is perfect, composition looks great! Wish there was somewhere around here like that.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlryan-photography/8711063069/
Rosie by Jlryan - Buzzin92, on Flickr


----------



## Blaze0303

9/10 Great photo and great color, but something is off about the focus. I don't like that the dogs eyes are out of focus. But still a really good photo.

I'm still super beginner, here's one of my R/C cars.
http://s39.photobucket.com/user/blaze0303/media/IMG_8999_zpsaec5b302.jpg.html


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> 9/10 Great photo and great color, but something is off about the focus. I don't like that the dogs eyes are out of focus. But still a really good photo.
> 
> I'm still super beginner, here's one of my R/C cars.
> http://s39.photobucket.com/user/blaze0303/media/IMG_8999_zpsaec5b302.jpg.html


What settings?

7/10


----------



## malmental

edit..


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I'll say 7/10 for the model car pic as well...though I'm not sure how to improve it. Something about the focus I don't like, I think. Anyway...still on a cheap P&S, so please try to keep that in mind when rating mine.


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> What settings?
> 
> 7/10


f/3.5 // exposure 1/13 // ISO-800 // Exposure +1

There was no editing in Post and the reason why my focus is wonky is because I took the photos at 18mm when I should of sat further away and took them at 55mm....DOOH!


----------



## ashoji88

Finally got around to actually using my camera after a long hiatus at the recent horse trials. This is my favorite shot from the day.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashoji88*
> 
> Finally got around to actually using my camera after a long hiatus at the recent horse trials. This is my favorite shot from the day.


Could you rate the photo above you please? It's mine


----------



## ashoji88

my apologies that's a fantastic pic 9/10, focus is spot on and I really like the blown out background. Subject matter would take a braver soul than mine however.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashoji88*
> 
> my apologies that's a fantastic pic 9/10, focus is spot on and I really like the blown out background. Subject matter would take a braver soul than mine however.


Thanks, your shot is great too, though I'll let the next guy rate it. And it was just a smaller garter snake, maybe two feet long, and plenty co-operative compared to the others I shot that day. I've been trying to get some nice shots of them striking the camera lens, but it's tougher than it sounds...especially when there is a constant urge to pull your fingers back every time it lunges









EDIT - Not sure if Phaedrus was rating mine, or the horse pic, but it seems like mine, so I will rate that one I guess -

9.5 out of 10 - Excellent capture all around, great composition, the only thing I'm not sure about is the B&W, which is subjective anyway. Great shot *ashoji88*!


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Nice shot on that snake. How'd you get that close without it scarpering? 9/10



This is a farm literally across the street from me.

(For the camera nerds: taken with a Nikon D3000 with Nikkor 18-55mm F3.5-5.6, touched up contrast and darkness in GIMP a bit to better match the actual scene)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> Nice shot on that snake. How'd you get that close without it scarpering? 9/10


I usually handle them for a bit until they calm down some and become a little more comfortable with the camera. A lot of the time, you can use their aggressiveness to your advantage...once they are in strike mode, they are usually pretty easy to shoot...if you're not scared of them lol I've been bit before, but garter snakes don't really do any damage, just scare you more than anything.


----------



## theturbofd

First time trying HDR


----------



## scottath

i typically dont like HDR ever, so im biased already (sorry)
6/10.
Youve thought well with the composition, getting right into the middle of the road as a vector to the main building, i just think the building gets lost amongst the others (esp the one on the right)

One from last night - This is in Sydney Harbour:


----------



## S3ason

7/10 - I like the composition, and I would kill to take pictures of somewhere that isn't flat country. Other then that, the HDR seems a bit too surreal for my tastes, the sky looks like an oil painting. That's subjective though. Also, the cars look a little blurred, perhaps from ghosting? The image is a small size so I can't quite tell.

Edit: Scott beat me too it









I love this shot...10/10. Your panoramics are









Here's one of our barn, composition is funky because there's a dumpster right in the middle of the pano if i had tilted down more









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8724651708/
The Barn by FlamingChalupa, on Flickr


----------



## scottath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> I love this shot...10/10. Your panoramics are










Thanks. Happy to keep sharing them


----------



## frickfrock999

9/10. I was born in a barn so I'm predisposed to liking them.

First time shooting with my 14mm. Trying to get the hang of framing.


----------



## Buzzin92

Ahahah, I'll give that a 9/10 just for making me laugh









Nothing special:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlryan-photography/8712187296/
Eency weency spider by Jlryan - Buzzin92, on Flickr

35mm F/1.8 taken at F/4.5, ISO 250 at 1/100 shutter. Cropped to hell, this thing was so tiny. Lucky I actually spotted it before picking my gear up.


----------



## theturbofd

8/10

My eye kind of stared to the left. Idk why that fabric kept forcing my eye to look at it.

Tried another HDR. Sorry for those who aren't into HDR :/


----------



## S3ason

7/10 - This ones better, everything other than the clouds looks really good. To me, the clouds ruin the image. I'm not sure how to fix it, but maybe taking a adjustment brush and pulling down the clarity will have those looking better.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8712162748/
Sahm Bridge by FlamingChalupa, on Flickr


----------



## Buzzin92

8/10, Great composition, everything's in focus and looking sharp









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlryan-photography/8711062693/
Bike Ride by Jlryan - Buzzin92, on Flickr

Slightly missed focus on this, nothing I could do with that since we were moving at 60 Mph and I was hanging out the window.


----------



## boogschd

6/10

too much going on, not a big fan of the angle

x-post from the camera thread:


Spoiler: 360 pan





it was not intended to be a 360 shot so meh..





Spoiler: regular pano







ND7000+tamron 17-50 @ 17mm ISO100 F/8 1/60 , 29-image stitch

would love to get some tips/inputs still


----------



## S3ason

8/10 - I like these kinds of shots. Only suggestion would be to use some sort of blending in the center of the "planet" to get rid of that awkward pincushion effect.


Graffiti 1 by FlamingChalupa, on Flickr


----------



## boogschd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> 8/10 - I like these kinds of shots. Only suggestion would be to use some sort of blending in the center of the "planet" to get rid of that awkward pincushion effect.


hey thanks, .. i did what i could with the stamp tool.. probably shouldve done more but i got lazy with this shot cause i really didnt intend it to be a full 360 pan. haha

thanks


----------



## Buzzin92

@S3ason:

8/10, again great composition, though the bottom DoF is a little distracting. Looks good otherwise.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlryan-photography/8712189628/
Forget Me Not by Jlryan - Buzzin92, on Flickr


----------



## PCModderMike

I like it. 8/10


----------



## kingsnake2

9/10

I love it. I can see you in her eye









EDIT: Here's one I took just to procrastinate studying Japanese


----------



## newone757

Well I never knew about this thread

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8705120431/
20130421-IMG_2889.JPG by Lonnie George, on Flickr


----------



## micro5797

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Well I never knew about this thread


When you post a photo, you need to rate the photo posted before yours.


----------



## kingsnake2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micro5797*
> 
> When you post a photo, you need to rate the photo posted before yours.


To be fair I didn't have a pic up yet when he posted. Had to move to my laptop to post it.

I'll give him a 7/10


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micro5797*
> 
> When you post a photo, you need to rate the photo posted before yours.


Originally there was no photo.

7/10. Wish I could read it!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8582465555/
20130321-IMG_1897.JPG by Lonnie George, on Flickr


----------



## Professional

5/10

It needs to have better DoF with better composition, and also less noisy and little more exposure.


----------



## PCModderMike

Very nice. 10/10
I've seen that before, it's popular. - http://www.flickr.com/groups/top20seascape/


----------



## Professional

Oh, i didn't know it will be on that group, it is in my flickr photostream though, i forgot which groups i am in, thanks!


----------



## Ovrclck

8/10
I like the cable management


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10 would be nice for a desktop, but feel comp could be better.


Canon 60D IMG_3017-Edit.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## ledzepp3

9.8/10, it seems like the reflection on the left of the water is a little too bright









Mah kitten


----------



## scottath

got nioja'd:
ledzepp3: - Good exposure, and catch lights in the eyes too. Only thing i could say probably would be a lower angle as the background whilst it frames her? is a bit distracting and leads the eye to your entertainment unit.

Sean: Just a little under exposed, and id have framed it with her further to the left of frame - probably just (you) take 2 steps to the right
8/10



Was raining and got rather wet, but the sun didnt come out....oh well was a fun day.
7 shots, 30 sec each, f16, Zeiss 50mm


----------



## newone757

Whoah. Didn't even want to post a pic but I had to respond. That is an awesome shot 10/10

Wish I wouldnt have cropped his hand but he was moving around a lot. Kids tend to do that lol

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8452672324/
20130124-IMG_9136.JPG by Lonnie George, on Flickr


----------



## n0ypi

7/10 cute kid love the picture, his smile brings a warm feeling.


----------



## Infrabasse

8/10 I like the idea with the vignette bringing you into the subject but I think the vignette isn't feathered enough. Nice picture for a couple to have though. Also I'd like a little more contrast but I can sometimes be a little heavy handed I must say (see below).


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10


Lily by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## S3ason

9/10

I like this shot, the flare is a nice touch. Didn't go over with the colors, looks very natural. Only issue is cutting off the top of her head for me.









Quick shot of the truck. Had to borrow my moms D3200 that I'm not used to (shot in jpg for an hour before realizing) so IQ is crap. Going for a gritty look in this one.

http://s460.photobucket.com/user/Season17101/media/DSC_0162_zpsbb54cfd5.jpg.html


----------



## Buzzin92

7/10 - Not bad. It's a good shot overall, composition is smack on.









My first B/W, please don't bite >_>

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlryan-photography/8748798582/
DSC_0106 by Jlryan - Buzzin92, on Flickr


----------



## Faraz

7/10. I like it.


Beth by Largamente, on Flickr


----------



## PR-Imagery

9/10





Spoiler: Settings



Camera Model: Canon EOS REBEL T3i
Shooting Date/Time: 5/16/2013 11:15:39 PM
Tv( Shutter Speed ): 1.3
Av( Aperture Value ): 5.0
ISO Speed: 400
Lens: EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
Focal Length: 44.0mm


----------



## frickfrock999

8/10. I like the mural.


----------



## Jameswalt1

6/10

Here's a pic of my friend I took on his wedding day in Pensacola. Here's a link also to the Video I made for him, which turned out pretty cool.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lX5ZEajis3w


----------



## Dilyn

7/10 the only thing that I don't really like is that she's out of focus a bit and she's looking in a different direction than he is.



I don't know why I made this black and white... It just looked better than the color version I guess.
Also, if anybody knows how to remove the glare from my glasses, please share.


----------



## PR-Imagery

8/10





Spoiler: Settings



Camera Model: Canon EOS REBEL T3i
Shooting Date/Time: 5/15/2013 6:07:48 AM
Tv( Shutter Speed ): 1/10
Av( Aperture Value ): 5.6
ISO Speed: 100
Lens: EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
Focal Length: 55.0mm


----------



## ikem

9/10


----------



## Blaze0303

8/10

My first time trying out rolling shots

http://s39.photobucket.com/user/blaze0303/media/IMG_9542_zps8baa1a30.jpg.html


----------



## micro5797

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 6/10
> 
> Here's a pic of my friend I took on his wedding day in Pensacola. Here's a link also to the Video I made for him, which turned out pretty cool.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lX5ZEajis3w


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> 7/10 the only thing that I don't really like is that she's out of focus a bit and she's looking in a different direction than he is.


I just didn't want this photo to pass by without saying something about it.
What really makes the photo is that you used selective focus, making one person the focus.Sure, the bride is normally the focus, but there is nothing wrong with the groom being the fucus and i think that adds to the photo.

If they were were both looking in the same direction, that would have looked weird. Having them look at different places really added to the picture to create emotion, setting a mood.

You have equal amounts of both people in the picture, they are definitely the subject of this picture.

I am always afraid of editing a photo other than actual colors to make it look as much like what i saw in my view finder. I love the color edit, it is very complimentary to the back ground, yet enough separation to set them apart from the background.

Great back lighting.

Rather than having them both in exact profile, i would have liked to see a little bit of the other side of a face. But then they would both have to turn slightly left and this may have ruined the image.

I think we are just so used to the "standard" of how photos should look and we need to keep pushing to get out side of the box. I mean, we are no longer shooting the haloed glamor portraits of the 1980's. Our photography should keep evolving.

But over all, this is a great photo. 9.5/10


----------



## Buzzin92

@Blaze

8/10, shot looks pretty good.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlryan-photography/8755177775/
Rosie by Jlryan - Buzzin92, on Flickr


----------



## Blaze0303

9.5/10 Seriously good photo. And I like dogs









I had wait forever to get this shot. I think its the best shot i've ever taken.


----------



## scottath

Yay - another landscape.
8/10.
I think it'd look better slightly more of a pano crop (but if you see my work, its 99% panos - so a little biased).
Maybe a tad more contrast in the clouds too.

Sunday morning sunrise - zero cloud annoyingly.


6 image stitched. iso100, 50mm, f8, 30 seconds.
Lee 1.2 Soft GND, Lee big stopper (10 stops)


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottath*
> 
> Yay - another landscape.
> 8/10.
> I think it'd look better slightly more of a pano crop (but if you see my work, its 99% panos - so a little biased).
> Maybe a tad more contrast in the clouds too.
> 
> Sunday morning sunrise - zero cloud annoyingly.
> 
> 
> 6 image stitched. iso100, 50mm, f8, 30 seconds.
> Lee 1.2 Soft GND, Lee big stopper (10 stops)


magnificent as usual....but 8/10 just for some constructive criticism

1. without fog/cloud the sky is boring
2. left side rocks looks underexposed by a good 2 stops
3. the land in the distnace on the far right looks interesting, but its nto sharp enough to make it interesting (probably isnt a problem on full res)
4. i hate the crop if its not printed cause there are black bars on a computer....

went to stage 8 of tour of california, this is the race leader right after point reyes.... amazingly hard to capture since you literally have 1 shot at the rider.


f10 @ 1/100s


----------



## PCModderMike

7/10
Just don't find it very interesting is all.
Went strawberry picking the other day, only had my point and shoot on hand.


----------



## ikem

9/10 (not to be picky) but if it were to be perfect, more light on her face. but i guess it wasn't a planned shot.

just got home after a nice storm shoot. one of the better ones.


----------



## staccker

10/10 I think the picture is pretty awesome. The sky looks as if it was painted. Nice raw looking photo like you are standing there in person.


----------



## Frodenstein

9/10

I love the Black and White processing you did.
A bit random picture though. Composition is quite good.


----------



## Buzzin92

8/10

Very nice processing done, composition's good though I feel it could be a better if it was taken from a slightly higher angle, so you can see down the path. But that's just me. Still, very nice though!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlryan-photography/8783179363/
Stray Cat by Jlryan - Buzzin92, on Flickr

New Flickr is confusing... I don't usually mind change, but this is on a massive scale. .-.


----------



## Demented

9/10 pretty cat for a stray.


----------



## PCModderMike

9/10 for deliciousness


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> 9/10 pretty cat for a stray.










you make that or was it at a restaurant? If you made that whats your addy because ill be there lol. Murica!!! Land of burgers


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you make that or was it at a restaurant? If you made that whats your addy because ill be there lol. Murica!!! Land of burgers


Homemade.


----------



## Conspiracy

For the sound card. 8/10. Looks like youre fine tuning that lightbox well. Im not too keen on the crop of the card and the framing. I would edit the dark spots on the paper especially on the left. I think and ever so slightly different perspective and framing would make this a standout shot.

Not sure if i shared this or not. Iphone snapshot exploring the area around the video gig ive been working this week


----------



## SoloTwo

6/10, like the content, but its a phone...



Bokeh with a motherboard... 0.o


----------



## Conspiracy

too much negative space at the top. should have filled the frame instead, that empty space distracts. 5/10

http://www.flickr.com/photos/br1an_r/8840765368/
IMG_9881 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Professional

6/10 wish if the wires are not there also more room from the sides of that house or foreground at least, also the exposure is almost under so most details are not seen in shadows, maybe to show the timing but it needs more works to be done properly, sorry if my critique is not good for you.


----------



## PCModderMike

The colors are beautiful. 9/10


----------



## HPE1000

7.5/10 The things in the top right and left are slightly distracting, the background would have been much better without them, and the flight on the right side of its head is a little distracting.
Go easy on me, this was a cell phone shot!


----------



## Buzzin92

7.5/10

Focus is perfect, but the background is a little too light (It's kinda distracting). Looks good otherwise!









Yet another stray cat in the garden... We have 4 or 5 come here now.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlryan-photography/8845570265/
Stray Ginger by Jlryan - Buzzin92, on Flickr


----------



## AaronO

8/10. The cat is perfectly in focus, nice job! I love the eyes, but i probably would have tried to edit out the glare in his eyes. I may have also tried to edit out the leaves covering his forehead as they are a bit distracting, but i doubt i could pull that off with my semi-limited editing prowess







.


It's been a while since i shot a panorama, so my stitching is still a bit rusty







.


----------



## Infrabasse

7/10, the sky is a bit bland. and I would have liked to see a bit more of the castle. Horizon slanted.
I like the subject though, is that Morocco?



edited as per below comments:


----------



## seepra

8/10. I really like how you can see the night sky from behind the trees, and the slight fisheye and lots of contrast give it a trippy sort of a vibe, I could imagine seeing the world like that while listening to some psybient. The slightly oversaturated foliage gives it a bit too much of a HDR vibe, and the objects on the walkways seem blown out. Otherwise it's excellent composition and cropping!


----------



## AaronO

6.5/10 Cute lizard, but the contrast between the fingers and the green background keeps grabbing my attention.


Here's a pic from the Greek island of Meis, right off the coast from Turkey. I had to climb an ungodly number of stairs to get this shot.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> 7/10, the sky is a bit bland. and I would have liked to see a bit more of the castle. Horizon slanted.
> I like the subject though, is that Morocco?


Haha not quite Morocco. It's a fort that Alexander the Great built on his way through western Afghanistan.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> 8/10. I really like how you can see the night sky from behind the trees, and the slight fisheye and lots of contrast give it a trippy sort of a vibe, I could imagine seeing the world like that while listening to some psybient. The slightly oversaturated foliage gives it a bit too much of a HDR vibe, and the objects on the walkways seem blown out. Otherwise it's excellent composition and cropping!


Actually the sky is a composite, as this was a quick grab and I didn't have my tripod with me. Following your comments I reduced the highlights in the street and desaturated the foliage but then it looses a lot of it's punch. I don't always try to save highlights when the added detail is of no interest to the picture. Also this wasn't cropped, just slightly straightened as my K-5 auto levelling didn't fix that for me this time








Adding the edited version in my previous post for comparison.
Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Eggs and bacon

^ 7/10 that rock at the bottom left is a bit distracting

Scan from my first roll of Ektar, shot in a k100 with a 50mm f.1.4 probably around f8


----------



## Conspiracy

8/10 not so sure i like the railing in the foreground. but definitely a cool shot

attended a photo meetup group last night and had a ton of fun. took less than 30 frames and finished a roll of portra. but had fun just socializing and talking video and stuff since video seems to be like some sort of magical wizardry to most photographers









http://www.flickr.com/photos/br1an_r/8879291143/
IMG_9967 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Jameswalt1

10/10


----------



## Conspiracy

6/10. funny idea but the execution could be a little better. there is nothing between the top 2 cards yet you have greens between the bottom 2. just one nit pick among several others. this is just rate and not critique thread so i keep it short. overall, nice idea. just work on improving the execution









um is that your photo? i just saw it pop up on the nvidia facebook. if its not this thread is for sharing your own photography. not the photography of others









another from last night

http://www.flickr.com/photos/br1an_r/8879291511/
IMG_9930 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> 6/10. funny idea but the execution could be a little better. there is nothing between the top 2 cards yet you have greens between the bottom 2. just one nit pick among several others. this is just rate and not critique thread so i keep it short. overall, nice idea. just work on improving the execution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> um is that your photo? i just saw it pop up on the nvidia facebook. if its not this thread is for sharing your own photography. not the photography of others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> yes it's my photo
Click to expand...


----------



## _Nikhil

7/10 for Conspiracy. Loved the first one. Can't tell what this one is missing, may be too much black at the bottom & little at the top?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8737755978/


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> 7/10 for Conspiracy. Loved the first one. Can't tell what this one is missing, may be too much black at the bottom & little at the top?
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8737755978/


8/10. It's nice, but I'm drawn to the little booth a lot.


----------



## AoHxBram

6/10 cropped to tight


----------



## S3ason

6/10 - Would have liked it a bit tighter and less of the grass showing. Also a longer shutter speed with wider panning would give a much better effect









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8885968244/
Ember Trails by FlamingChalupa, on Flickr


----------



## Infrabasse

I don't know what I'm looking at, but wow 10/10


Couldn't get rid of that red halo in the gradient around the sun


----------



## Jixr

7/10, photo could be better, but the idea itself is a good set up

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/Sam_zps8d00c441.jpg.html

Canon T3i
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II ( fifty nifty )

Bought the lens today, not sure If I want to keep it or return it for the 40mm pancake


----------



## Conspiracy

6/10 not the most exciting shot.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/br1an_r/8884626855/
img215 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## AaronO

6.5/10. Nice shot, but you loose a lot of detail in the darker areas, and there's quite a bit of noise. I love the color of the sun through the fabric though







.

4 sec at f/3.5. iso 400.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

5/10 - Not the greatest of quality or composition...not really sure how to improve it though...you're probably using a P&S, like me.


----------



## _Nikhil

8/10 for the frog. That's a great shot

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8869559094/


----------



## PCModderMike

Really like that, just wish about a 1/4 of the right side was cropped off. 8/10
Just a random pic.


----------



## b.walker36

6/10 Nothing too exciting but seems exposed correctly. Now I'm hungry


----------



## Jameswalt1

6/10


----------



## Frodenstein

7/10


----------



## azrael36

8/10 good focus, nice depth of field, ok lighting


----------



## golfergolfer

8/10 It is a good snapshot of some cute kids but that is about it









It was just raining out thought I would see if I can capture it


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> 8/10 It is a good snapshot of some cute kids but that is about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was just raining out thought I would see if I can capture it


I dunno what it is but I really like that shot! Well done, nice snap!









10/10

This only cause I wanted to comment on that photo...


----------



## Demented

7/10.


----------



## scottath

Well controlled keeping colour in the sky, little under exposed though.
Might be worth playing with some cropping to just the top bit to eliminate the front-most building.
6/10

fb quality - but yea.
This was Saturday morning - ive actually desaturated the colour a bit for this - it was an epic morning!


----------



## S3ason

Again, 10 / 10. I need to move to Australia because you guys have some incredible sunrises/sets.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8943066838/
Camaro SS by FlamingChalupa, on Flickr


----------



## golfergolfer

Ohh I would say 10/10 I really like the depth and the focus in the picture :3 Gotta love that f/1.8 goodness

here is my first attempt at trying to capture fire. Not sure if I like how it turned out yet... Suggestions?


----------



## golfergolfer

hmm Not really sure what to give this but I would say Tony Danza is the boss?

Here is one more that I have to share










Some details would be nice on this one please <3 It is actually a friends of mine


----------



## S3ason

8/10 - Cool shot. One thing that bothers me is the background is not blown out enough for my liking. The clouds and the hill in the background are very pretty, but don't really add anything to the subject and just distract. I would either open up your aperture to get more bokeh or use Lightrooms color enhancements to desaturate the blue and greens a bit so they aren't so obvious. A small reflector would have been nice to throw in some light on the subject as well.

1992 Camaro Z28, such an ugly duckling but it really grows on you









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8943074512/
One Long Car by FlamingChalupa, on Flickr


----------



## malmental

^
6/10 - at least the car is clean...









a friend of mine from college got 'hitched', I miss California but not the earthquakes or cost of living..


----------



## Conspiracy

5/10 a little heavy on the distortion and not too keen on the framing. would also benefit from trying to pull the highlights back to get more detail in the sand. just my opinion though









only frame i took at a recent photo meetup tuesday night. went planning on shooting and met a guy that is building an indy chem lab for film shooters in ATL









lit with strobe camera right with a beaty dish + sock


----------



## S3ason

6/10 - This photo just doesn't do it for me. I think it's something about the strobe, it just doesn't feel right. The highlight on her lip could use some fixing too. I do however like the setting, very cool scene.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8972904489/
Snack Time! by FlamingChalupa, on Flickr


----------



## scottath

The subject is great, but is getting a little lost in the surrounding leaves - id crop it in a bit further. Well done though.
7/10

One for the motor heads. Friend owns a F430 that some of you may have seen before (check flickr







) and he got the Sydney dealers demonstrator for the weekend, so we thrashed it a bit and got some nice photos too:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottath/8983419466/
Ferrari 458 Italia by scottath, on Flickr


----------



## oipunx

7/10 sweet car, since you were playing with lights I would bumped some details with a background light or two.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

8.5/10? Not sure I am qualified to rate that, but I'll try to say what would make it better for me I guess. I think I would gone for more exposure to bring out a hair more detail on the bench, and I think I would have omitted all but the legs of this person. Might have been tough to frame that while having the person remain in a natural position though, I don't know. I've never taken these types of shots. Also, you might try editing the bottom of the bench to be parallel with the top? Again, I have no idea lol I do love the choice of black and white, as well as the simplicity, and overall a great pic. Here's mine...not sure what to make of it yet...vertical panorama...still on a P&S...


----------



## johnvosh

9/10, would have liked it to be wider instead of taller, but that is just me.


----------



## S3ason

6/10 - Cool car, but it feels like a snapshot. Open your aperture, get lower, and get tighter and you've got a better shot









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8952692867/
So Clean! by FlamingChalupa, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

the shadow detail looks a little lost in some part but nice image 7/10

messed around trying to practice lighting and whathaveyou. had a few images that works. lots of learning and trial and error. i much prefer lighting for video for sure lol

http://www.flickr.com/photos/br1an_r/9003120860/
IMG_0170 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## frickfrock999

10/10

I could never rate anything you post under perfect.









ed


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I could never rate anything you post under perfect.


lol im shocked i even got some results. had trouble locking focus with 50L for part of the day because of the nature of his dark skin tones not being very contrasty







but honestly i dont shoot much so trying to doing single light photos outside during the day was a very new thing for me usually all i do is help setup lights and gear and shoot video or adjust lights as the photog shoots


----------



## MCCSolutions

Just a few pics...........





Taken with a Sony a55 DSLR


----------



## Sean Webster

I'll pick the top one to rate lol. 8/10

One of a a few product shots I'm doing for my custom fishing rod business.

Untitled by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MCCSolutions

^SOLID 9!!!^ Looks Nice, Maybe a water backdrop or a dirty white background would help contrast the colors. But im sure you have plenty of shots of that stuff!









BETTER!


----------



## Oscuro

MCC posted nothing. Cannot rate nothing!


----------



## golfergolfer

7.5/10 I will be honest at first I thought it was stone or a some kind of rock face at first then I opened it up and see that it is Wood







My me personally it isnt really doing much I like the lighting on it but in my opion there is no context to the picture :/

I might have gone a little overboard on the photoshop in this one :/ It was raining out and I love trying to catch the rain and wanted to challenge my self. let me know if I went too far










Here is the original


Spoiler: Quite Ugly


----------



## Infrabasse

7.5
I really like the rain, and the colors pop but maybe a bit too much, it looks a bit unnatural in the top bluish bokeh. Would have liked to have more of the plant in focus too. I think the raindrops are cool though


----------



## Jixr

8/10 the shot and the photo itself is good, just not much emotion with the subject.

My cat


Used a home made softbox, ( cardboard, trashbag, an old lamp and duct tape )

Shot with: Canon T3i, Canon 40mm 2..8, ISO 400 f/3.5 1/50

I myself would only rate this a 7 at best, but this was mainly just me testing out my new softbox


----------



## golfergolfer

9/10 I actually really really like this picture! Take a picture of your softbox I wanna see lol (PM me if you want







) I really like how the lighting came out on the kittys fur makes it look so soft and touchable :3 I like how the kitty is looking right at you and just good lol. The 1 off is just that the background is kinda boring to me but its okay!

Well kinda just wanted to rate the photo above but I was digging around today and found a Speedlight 420EX Never used flash before but always wanted to so I took a picture of my tap







Trying to figure out if it is possible to use the flash in slave mode with my Canon T3 now (dont think I can wireless)


----------



## oipunx

8/10
Like the water sharpness, looks kind of software processing but not sure I could be wrong, the only things that I would recommend is the spout to be more into the picture, not just the tip.


----------



## Jixr

I think a bunch of detail got lost when converting it to black and white, seems like paintball would give you some really good action shots though.
7/10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> 9/10 I actually really really like this picture! Take a picture of your softbox I wanna see lol (PM me if you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I really like how the lighting came out on the kittys fur makes it look so soft and touchable :3 I like how the kitty is looking right at you and just good lol. The 1 off is just that the background is kinda boring to me but its okay!


yeah, the cat was just sitting on the bed so I snapped the shot, but for all, here is a quick set up of my DIY softbox, Basically a microphone stand, an old lamp, cardboard, a trash bag, tin foil and duct tape. This is a crude version, and I think this weekend i'm going to go find some supplies to make a better one, But this one was made from stuff I had laying around, so it worked out good I think.




A little halo guy I found on my balcony ( i live on the 2nd floor? ) don't know where he came from but he is kinda cool.
The trash bag diffuses the light perfectly, really soft shadows from it. I don't have a macro lens, trying to decide on spending money for one or an ultra wide

Also shot with my Canon 40mm pancake lens ( i love this lens so much more than the 50mm, and its only a few $ more )


----------



## Yeti Poacher

8/10. Would be better to see more of the face. I feel that would convey more emotion.

Edit: Hahaha I responded to the wrong person. Nice detail and lighting in that pic. Still 8/10 I guess..


----------



## oipunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I think a bunch of detail got lost when converting it to black and white, seems like paintball would give you some really good action shots though.


Have it on color too but I didn't feel it that much, not a fan of neon colors and well... speedball is full of them hehehehe.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## frickfrock999

8/10. I like the red combination.

I actually needed some help with something. Every time I try to take a close-ish picture with my 90mm, the nose/forward part of a subject always gets blurred.

I'm using autofocus and shooting at f2.5 since it's the only way to capture a fast moving dog.









Any advice?


----------



## A7xConnor

8/10
I love the shot, it's silly, cute and I love the detail on all his hairs on his head, the DoF is good, but as you said, the snout could use improving







generally with dogs that have... longer faces, you'll need a greater depth of field with closer shots (decrease the aperture). Flat faced subjects would be fine though.

Then you could try increasing the iso to compensate for the faster shutter speeds that you'd be using so the image was sharp.



Not as good as it could have been, but still a pretty cool shot. (In my opinion >.>)

Edit: Lol, I put it as an attachment first try .-.


----------



## PCModderMike

7/10 I like it...but I guess because it's black and white everything just kind of blends in together.

Just bored messing around.


----------



## SoloTwo

9/10 because I like Sennheiser and wood...

This photo probably sucks but I was just screwing around with my new tubes and ring light.


----------



## MCCSolutions

10 out of 10!!! ^ BRAVO!


----------



## PCModderMike

The image is sideways and it looks like a semi clear cell phone pic. 5/10


----------



## _Nikhil

7.5/10 for PCModderMike. Its looking nice

S110


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10, nice panorama.

Got some flexible LED strips, it the side up white nicely.









Canon 60D IMG_3334.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## rafety58

6/10, you can't really see the white light to well. I also think it would look better, if the gpu and cpu cooler where a tad more in focus.

I took this pic at bridal falls, using my Canon rebel T3


----------



## Jameswalt1

8/10


----------



## Jixr

6/10, I feel the DOF is off, i'd rather see the GPU's in focus, either that your camera was too close to the computer

Got my new fisheye in today, went Downtown and checked out the capitol building ( Austin Tx ) pretty good lens for the price i think.



( if the color of the building looks off, its supposed to be pink ) Texas capital building taller than the US capitol building, but probably more corrupt.


----------



## S3ason

7/10 - I like the color and the fisheye effect. I live just 30 minutes out of Austin, great deals for lenses on Austin Craigslist. Photography must be big in the city.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9037545479/
Perfectly disguised caterpillar... by FlamingChalupa, on Flickr


----------



## Jixr

8/10, It took me awhile to realize it was a lil catty-pillar

Austin is a good CL town, I've picked up tons of good gear for cheap, NIB T3i for $500, Gtx670 for $200, 1440p monitor for $250, The growing computer tech industry helps, heck, my room mate picked up a Gtx 690 for $600 from a guy who works at Nvidia trading up to a titan. But with UT and St. Edwards schools there are alot of photography students looking to unload gear once they change majors. I recently picked up a Canon 50mm 1.8 and a 75-300m zoom for $80 for both.

And just so I don't pull a c-c-c-c-combo breaker, here is another shot from inside the building. I should have taken another shot with the top of the dome with the proper exposure, and shopped them together, but oh well.



The fisheye worked wonderfully here, its so wide though to get out of the shot, i set the self timer, set the camera on the ground and walked away.


----------



## kingsnake2

7/10, The colors seem a little off but I love that building.






These are pictures of a church in St. Louis, Missouri. (Rate the third one I guess, it's my favorite)


----------



## Sean Webster

10/10

Need to redo this pic when I have my tripod, but here is my first pano with OCN's Nifty-Fifty.


Deerfield Pier by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## S3ason

9/10 - too much negative space on the right, my only complaint. As always, nice shot.

This ones a bit instagrammy...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9079644077/
Furry Spears by FlamingChalupa, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

insta 9.8/10 - vignette is too heavy on the edges.


Canon 60D IMG_3415.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Jameswalt1

8/10


----------



## AaronO

8/10. it'd be a 9/10 if it weren't a bit crooked.

I normally dislike shooting directly into the sun, but this 14 vertical shot (i got a bit carried away







) panorama turned out ok.


----------



## Honoron

9/10 nice sunflowers


----------



## Infrabasse

8/10 needs more foreground rocks or none at all imo


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> 8/10 needs more foreground rocks or none at all imo


6/10 cute image, but it didn't grab me.


----------



## PCModderMike

8/10 Although the normal guy in me likes it, her left breast being exposed like that is kind of distracting. She's very pretty though.


----------



## kingsnake2

5/10, Needs a bit more of a focus object.


----------



## Demented

8/10 interesting subject...weird angle for me..


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10


Canon 60D IMG_1400 by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## lolllll117

6/10
there's so much stuff in the foreground that it's really hard to admire the boards behind the grass.


----------



## kingsnake2

6/10, I would crop yours on the bottom side a bit too.


----------



## patrickrussell

8/10 I strangely find myself unable to look away from the owl. I wish I had an HDR of it and most likely some surrounding areas.

My suggestion for improvement is merely personal choice. I would have straightened out the lines. Not necessarily leveled them, just made them straight. It looks like it's some lense distortion.

I call this one
"Of Planks and Sawdust"

It's from a bible verse about taking the plank out of your eye... I uh... went literal.


----------



## kingsnake2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickrussell*
> 
> 8/10 I strangely find myself unable to look away from the owl. I wish I had an HDR of it and most likely some surrounding areas.
> 
> My suggestion for improvement is merely personal choice. I would have straightened out the lines. Not necessarily leveled them, just made them straight. It looks like it's some lense distortion.
> 
> I call this one
> "Of Planks and Sawdust"
> 
> It's from a bible verse about taking the plank out of your eye... I uh... went literal.


8/10, I like the reference. The photoshopping is pretty darn good too (least as far as I can tell







). For the owl, I tried to get it straight not the lines but now that you say that I really notice the lines :/


----------



## golfergolfer

7.5/10 I dont really like the light on the I (flash or just normal light?) either way I like the shadow but the light on the bottle it self is annoying me :/ Just my two cents if you had the light coming from the other side it would shoot through the little handle part of the container and could make a cool shadow behind.

Just trying out some new things below I need a better lens to do this


----------



## rafety58

6/10 nice moon shot

This was shot with a rebel T3, with the stock kit lense


----------



## willywill

81/2

Nikon D7100 with a 35mm 1.8G Lens off a bouncy bridge


----------



## PCModderMike

8/10

Love homemade taco nights


----------



## ikem

9/10 now im hungry....

messing around with the new 55 1.2 on a D3200


----------



## iARDAs

Great dog buddy.











Taken with Nokia Lumia 920 and edited with FOTOR application.


----------



## HPE1000

7/10 the blur is just too strong (its all the way on her forehead) and there is a lot of grain.


----------



## iARDAs

Great photo 9/10

I like the focus and how clean the fan is. This picture would be great to market the product


----------



## Blaze0303

Good photo 9/10 because I think it could be cropped better.

Still learning my way around my 50mm prime.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9125395793/
IMG_0566 by singhda03, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10


Canon 60D IMG_3507.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## SoloTwo

6/10 Color just seems a bit flat.



Still learning after finally getting back into photography after 12 years or so.


----------



## oipunx

8/10 looks cool, I like it in B/W


----------



## PCModderMike

9/10 I find that very sexy

Just a random photo from my Flickr stream because I wanted to rate the above.


----------



## AaronO

8/10 I find THAT very sexy







. I love the color of the fluid, but the focus in on a weird part of the block that i don't find too interesting.

My cute kitty


----------



## strych9

Aw so cute :3 8/10

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ssadman/9103628037/
Boat on the River by Sadman S, on Flickr


----------



## mahtareika

9/10 great subject matter.


----------



## Sean Webster

5/10


Canon 60D IMG_3512.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Jameswalt1

9/10


----------



## Tillmander

8/10


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

6.5/10? I think there is too much of the scene in shadow, the horizon is tilted a bit, and the out of focus railing, or whatever is in the bottom-left, is distracting. I am no photographer though







I am still using a point and shoot for these, this one isn't the greatest quality, so I had to reduce the size quite a bit -


----------



## Conspiracy

5/10 frame it with the bug in the lower left looking out through the frame and it would be a little better. dont like bugs at all









iphone 4S shot walking around atlanta. edited with snapseed on my phone

http://www.flickr.com/photos/br1an_r/9141259293/
Untitled by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## malmental

7/10


----------



## LatinLover

*8/10*

*Panasonic FZ150
Grizzly bear, Yellowstone national park...*


----------



## Dilyn

7/10 - The framing for me just kills it.


----------



## AaronO

6.5/10. the framing is just ok for me. Good colors though. Tell the boy to stop slouching though! He's gonna end up with a bad back







. Side note: i'm pretty sure i have those shorts.

This isn't anything special. Just liked the way it turned out in post processing.


----------



## DustDevil

7.5/10 I like the sense of movement in the image. Overall a good cool image.


----------



## LatinLover

*7/10*

*Panasonic FZ150*
*Grand Teton*


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LatinLover*
> 
> *7/10*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Panasonic FZ150*
> *Grand Teton*


Wait wait wait, that guys picture was a 7/10????????????????????????????????????

That was an AMAZING picture, whats with the rating?


----------



## micro5797

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Wait wait wait, that guys picture was a 7/10????????????????????????????????????
> 
> That was an AMAZING picture, whats with the rating?


Ditto, great photo.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Wait wait wait, that guys picture was a 7/10????????????????????????????????????
> 
> That was an AMAZING picture, whats with the rating?


Agreed. I wanted to rate it with a 10/10 but didn't have a photo to post.....so to get back on topic, I'll just post this from the last thing you ate thread.


----------



## DustDevil

8/10 Love a cold beer right about now. Love the depth of field.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/zvan.jpg/


----------



## PsikyoJebus

8/10 I'm loving the colors, but the pattern of tubes begs for uniformity throughout the image.


----------



## Jameswalt1

10/10

I took this in an airplane on the way to florida.


----------



## Conspiracy

looks cool but the strange warping or something going on at the bottom distracts me 7/10

random shot i took last week


IMG_0480_1 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> looks cool but the strange warping or something going on at the bottom distracts me 7/10


It's from the airplane window. I tried to go out onto the wing but they wouldn't let me


----------



## DustDevil

8/10 love the colors and overall balance to it. Very attractive model and great capture.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/bu80.jpg/

Not sure if digital enchanced images are allowed or not but here goes.


----------



## RJacobs28

9.5/10

Honestly speaking, I cant put my finger on the missing 1/2 point here. Half of me loves the subtle ear, but the other half of me wants this cropped to 8x10 or even square. Bloody superb image though.


----------



## micro5797

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> 9.5/10
> 
> Honestly speaking, I cant put my finger on the missing 1/2 point here. Half of me loves the subtle ear, but the other half of me wants this cropped to 8x10 or even square. Bloody superb image though.


What is missing is that the flag is backwards (or inverted picture), unless the flag is from the models perspective. But yes, it is a great photo with great lighting.


----------



## LatinLover

*9/10*

*He or she, posed for me...*


----------



## Demented

8/10


----------



## Faraz

5/10


----------



## DustDevil

9/10 Love the green in contrast to the spiders body. Macro enough but yet enough you can clearly see everything.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/hiwr.jpg/

I don't like the cropping on this image but just the way it turned out in frame.


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 Nice colors


Canon 60D IMG_3583.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## LatinLover

*9/10 nice
I like sunsets too*

*Panasonic FZ150*


----------



## ledzepp3

Mah kitten is back







8.5/10, it's got really nice colors and (to me) it doesn't look over exposed. The mirror is in the picture, and the road kinda takes away from it







oh, and I didn't want to edit it, I thought it was cute with her just sitting in mah drawer









Her name is Furball


----------



## LatinLover

*9/10 I love kittens too.
But what about spiders, like this one on my garage.*

*Scary tarantula, after appetizers...*


----------



## DustDevil

9/10 love the Tarantula....it's so creepy yet cool at the same time.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/edwc.jpg/


----------



## ledzepp3

10/10, it looks really crisp and clean! And is that a toilet seat....?

What about this? Motherboard is my old Crosshair V Formula-Z


----------



## Raise

7/10. I really enjoy creative lighting on motherboard shots and this doesn't have it. The clips on the right being cut off is annoying too.



Amur Leopards taken at the local Zoo.


----------



## athlon 64

8/10 , you caught a really good moment

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/akp6.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/a/img40/8346/akp6.jpg


----------



## PCModderMike

2/10....I can barely see what's in the photo it's so small, even clicking the link to open it in imageshack it doesn't get any bigger.


----------



## Raise

7/10 for the bottom being clipped and I think it would look cleaner with just the plate and pizza. Get rid of the garlic and the tablecloth in the top right. Also, the DOF is too shallow, try to get your entire subject (the pizza) in focus.


----------



## malmental

too close, 6.5/10


----------



## _Nikhil

4/10 - Could've been better without the people. Also it is a bit noisy.


----------



## DustDevil

8/10 Love the lights. Has a very ethereal feel to me. Only real problem for me is some parts look washed out.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/mstd.jpg/

A bit of photoshopping =)


----------



## Faraz

8/10


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10


Canon 60D IMG_3603.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Raise

7/10


----------



## LatinLover

*7/10*

*Rainbow on the ground?*


----------



## DustDevil

8/10 that's an interesting and weird effect. Looks like the area where I live.


----------



## Raise

10/10. I tried to find something I didn't like for about 10 minutes but I just couldn't come up with anything. Good work sir.



I don't expect a lot of points on this one for artistic direction, but it's one of my favorites. The girl appears to be the only one who sees this Godzilla.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raise*
> 
> 10/10. I tried to find something I didn't like for about 10 minutes but I just couldn't come up with anything. Good work sir.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't expect a lot of points on this one for artistic direction, but it's one of my favorites. *The girl appears to be the only one who sees this Godzilla.*


Yea I find that interesting. But other than that nothing about the photo pops out to me. 7/10


Yes, more pizza.


----------



## Faraz

6/10. Depth of field that narrow makes the pizza look small and you lose out on showing the textures of the different parts of it. Almost looks like you're trying to miniature-fake it. The lighting and the board underneath give it a nice rustic feel though.

A high key product shot I did of some bangles for a family member today:


159 by Faraz Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

10/10 seems like it turned out exactly how it should be.

Took a bunch of firework shots with out nifty-fifty tonight. Here is one shot.

Canon 60D IMG_3722.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## PCModderMike

Thanks for the critique Faraz....it will help me improve.

@Sean I like it, 9/10....I also attempted to get some shots of our local fireworks display tonight. First time doing so...don't be harsh?


----------



## werds

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:
Originally Posted by *Sean Webster* 

10/10 seems like it turned out exactly how it should be.

Took a bunch of firework shots with out nifty-fifty tonight. Here is one shot.

Canon 60D IMG_3722.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr



Nice! How low to the ground was the camera or was the grass in the foreground fairly tall? I took my first set of fireworks pictures with a DSLR tonight as well and I felt amateurish after seeing the results (my wife on the other hand thought they looked great). I was annoyed by the location we chose, lack of objects to create a good sense of depth and then ended up using just they 18-130mm STM lens that came with it (I started out some shots with a 55-250mm IS II, but quickly realized that due to the angle and location we were watching it from that this particular lens would be less than useful). Being the first time I was also never quite sure how in focus my shots were or were not =(



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:

Originally Posted by *PCModderMike* 

Thanks for the critique Faraz....it will help me improve.

@Sean I like it, 9/10....I also attempted to get some shots of our local fireworks display tonight. First time doing so...don't be harsh?













My first time rating and posting to this thread... so hope I have the scale right *6/10*. I like the colors and how feathered it looks but the red tower lights on the left corner drew my attention and there is too much negative space (maybe crop it out?) Also the lack of depth may have added to the odd placement coupled with all the negative space.

Didn't know which one of my fireworks shots to pick from but here is one of my first attempts as well... taken with a T5i with 18-130mm STM on a cheap tripod, using manual focus and IS off. Settings 29mm focal range (I was zooming in and out trying to find best framing throughout the show), 100iso, f10, and a Bulb time of about 11 seconds on this shot. Forgot to change white balance and it was left on AWB. This is a straight Jpeg from the camera no modifications otherwise


----------



## PCModderMike

No looks like you have the scale right....didn't think it was *that* bad though to be a 6/10...meh oh well.

7/10 - Would have liked to see the bottom cropped off just above the building. In Sean's photo seeing the ground and the buildings worked somehow...with yours not so much. Also, although out of your control, the purple trailing off to the right along with the green and red just looks out of place.

I cropped this one.


----------



## ikem

8/10

When i was shooting (camera) my fireworks, I found that my 17-55 2.8 was just not wide enough for where I was...

here is a crop from 24mp image


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10

An ice cold root beer always hits the spot.

Canon 60D IMG_3759.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> No looks like you have the scale right....didn't think it was *that* bad though to be a 6/10...meh oh well.
> 
> 7/10 - Would have liked to see the bottom cropped off just above the building. In Sean's photo seeing the ground and the buildings worked somehow...with yours not so much. Also, although out of your control, the purple trailing off to the right along with the green and red just looks out of place.


Thanks for the advice, all advice is good advice for me! I have a few shots that had no building but since it was my first time I was just grasping at straws lol. I do know though that the location was bad for picture taking, great for my 3 year old though 

As to yours being bad, it really wasn't but reading the thread I am assuming the rating is based on whole image provided. If I was basing on strictly the fireworks that would easily have been an 8/10 IMO and with some color enhancement might even look cooler than it already looks! I am liking this thread though, picking up a lot of good advice!

Since the last post didn't seem to have a picture to rate but did rate the previous... here is a shot I took today before hopping into the swimming pool.


----------



## ledzepp3

9/10, the picture feels really light but that dark spot draws attention away from the light blue section. other than that, awesome picture!









Here's my old sig rig, "Red Nuke"


----------



## LatinLover

*6/10*

*Zoo*


----------



## PCModderMike

I like the colors. 8/10


----------



## A7xConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LatinLover*
> 
> *6/10*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zoo*


You seem to have gone overboard on the saturation.


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10


Pastrami Ruben by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

looks tasty 8/10

from my recent and last roll of color film before i have switched to black and white. i think it came out ok but pretty sure the chems are getting a little olde.


img330 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Phaedrus2129

8.5/10, nice composition, but not a lot going on.



A flower I found while hiking near Wilson Lake, KS, on my drive west from Maryland to California


----------



## micro5797

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> 
> 
> A flower I found while hiking near Wilson Lake, KS, on my drive west from Maryland to California


That is a Thistle, later in the year it will be a deep purple.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micro5797*
> 
> That is a Thistle, later in the year it will be a deep purple.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thistle


I got a picture of it a month or two ago with my htc one, I think I uploaded it here before.








Is this thistle? I am sure it is.


----------



## Conspiracy

8/10 for both thistles!

idk if we have those here but if i see one ill be snapping a pic


img329 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Everyone seems to be giving 8/10s. Boring. I give the sexy lady 3_i_ + 2π out of the sum of all prime numbers between 1 and 70,000.

Seriously though, it's pretty good.









I'm going to post a few here.







The first two were taken with a Nikon D3000. The thistle was as well. The third was taken with a Samsung Galaxy S 4.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

9/10


----------



## Conspiracy

would give 11/10 if the bubble was much bigger. but ill still give 8/10 because its still a good shot

iphone photo posted on instagram recently

http://www.flickr.com/photos/br1an_r/9141255029/
Untitled by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## HPE1000

7/10 its just too bright to be moody (which I think is the point of B&W photos)

I might try more later, I like how these were turning out, I need to get the focus down and I should be good (I only spent 5 or so minutes trying so I can do better







)


----------



## Raise

8/10. Not bad but a little boring. I do like the sculpting and the DoF works well. The color goes great with the background as well.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> 8/10 for both thistles!
> 
> idk if we have those here but if i see one ill be snapping a pic
> 
> 
> img329 by brian_roberts, on Flickr











I like dem thickums...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like dem thickums...


----------



## Phaedrus2129




----------



## Conspiracy

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> 8/10 for both thistles!
> 
> idk if we have those here but if i see one ill be snapping a pic
> 
> 
> img329 by brian_roberts, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like dem thickums...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like dem thickums...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> Everyone seems to be giving 8/10s. Boring. I give the sexy lady 3_i_ + 2π out of the sum of all prime numbers between 1 and 70,000.
> 
> Seriously though, it's pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to post a few here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first two were taken with a Nikon D3000. The thistle was as well. The third was taken with a Samsung Galaxy S 4.






haha thanks yall. my girlfriend thinks she needs to lose weight but doesnt realize that she is already sexy. she loves to model but thinks that she has to be skinny to model which i think is wrong. ill let her know the internet approves of her looks


----------



## Faraz

Please don't tell her someone said "I like dem thickums" though.


----------



## malmental

you never know, she might like it..
I hope he would know though...


----------



## LatinLover

*Pretty girlfriend Conspiracy, i like her tattoos, 10/10 for her*










*Sunrise with moonset*.


----------



## FlighterPilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 8/10
> 
> An ice cold root beer always hits the spot.
> 
> Canon 60D IMG_3759.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Dude, someone put ice in your beer.


----------



## mahtareika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LatinLover*
> 
> *Pretty girlfriend Conspiracy, i like her tattoos, 10/10 for her*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sunrise with moonset*.


9/10 magnificent moon.

This my dog.


----------



## golfergolfer

8/10 First off love the dog :3 but his hind legs have been blurred way too much imo and it looks like his back legs kinda go off in two pieces because of the black and white of it (think you went black and white) The focus is spot on but there is just not quite enough in focus that said it might of been better if it wasnt changed to black and white.


----------



## Viridian1

9/10


Seen a speed art of something similar to this on youtube and decided to recreate it.


----------



## LatinLover

*8.5/10*


----------



## DustDevil

7.5/10 everything seems good and lit up well and nicely focused. Just not much going on but a sign.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/13od.jpg/

I worked all day on shooting water drops....800 shots total and took 500 to get it semi right.


----------



## Conspiracy

cool 8/10

not the best at posing someone and the exposure could have been better but i liked the scene and texture

http://www.flickr.com/photos/br1an_r/9221842889/
img331 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## LatinLover

*9.9/10 , pretty lady, remind me an actress, i forget her name.
But stop, single boys in OCN*









*Devil's tower, with forrest fire close*


----------



## Jameswalt1

Double Post


----------



## Jameswalt1

7/10


----------



## RocketAbyss

7.5/10 I like the composition but its missing something.



Taken with a Nikon FM2, 50mm F1.4 AF-D and Fujifilm Velvia 100F in Tokyo


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10


Canon 60D IMG_3834-Edit.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

8/10 i like but wish the little girl was facing the other way

from my first roll of B/W i shot and developed. Im still learning but i think i am off to a decent start. Shot on Arista Premium 400 and developed in Rodinal at 1:50.


img343 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> 8/10 i like but wish the little girl was facing the other way
> 
> from my first roll of B/W i shot and developed. Im still learning but i think i am off to a decent start. Shot on Arista Premium 400 and developed in Rodinal at 1:50.
> 
> 
> img343 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


"Look into my eyes"...


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10 not really digging that shot, maybe touch up the face and adjust the tones a little more. The face needed more light.


Canon 60D IMG_3898-Edit.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Shaun1991

9/10 love the composition of this photo, I wish I can get to this ability soon. I just started shooting so please help.


----------



## RocketAbyss

8/10 Love the colors and reflection. Could have moved to the right or forward for a better framing of the picture. Branch is a nice touch but a bit distracting.



Nikon FM2, 50mm f1.4 AF-D, Ilford Delta 400


----------



## Shaun1991

I knew the branch would be a distraction but in the black in white i think it adds to it, maybe if i had got rid of the rock at the bottom right? Thanks for the tip. I love the tracks 8/10.


----------



## Conspiracy

cool lines 8/10

finished scanning my first roll of b/w that i shot recent and developed. i think a color filter is needed soon, maybe yellow. gotta keep shooting to get better









eating cotton candy


----------



## RocketAbyss

8/10 Love the bokeh and sharpness of the picture. What film did you use?



Nikon D7000, Sigma 30mm f1.4


----------



## Mabyboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> 8/10 Love the bokeh and sharpness of the picture. What film did you use?
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon D7000, Sigma 30mm f1.4


9/10, I love the look of burning wood.

I've had my new T2i for all of 1 hour.... got one of my sexy shrimp to stay still


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mabyboi*
> 
> 9/10, I love the look of burning wood.
> 
> I've had my new T2i for all of 1 hour.... got one of my sexy shrimp to stay still


9/10 Love the colors in the image and the little shrimp!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

9/10, what a cute bird.









I'm no photographer, just a shot of a volt modded P5B Duluxe with my D5000.










Need a macro lens...didn't use Lightroom on this either which is why the lighting is a bit off.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> 8/10 Love the bokeh and sharpness of the picture. What film did you use?


http://www.freestylephoto.biz/192364-Arista-Premium-Bandamp-W-400-ISO-35mm-x-36-exp.

developed in Rodinal at 1:50 dilution


----------



## LatinLover

*6/10 you answer yourself.*


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> 8/10 Love the bokeh and sharpness of the picture. What film did you use?
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon D7000, Sigma 30mm f1.4


10/10 beautiful photo you have there! excellent lighting, pov and angle. The ember looks beautiful too.

please rate the photo above me instead, have no photo at the moment to post


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mabyboi*
> 
> 9/10, I love the look of burning wood.


Thanks! Its actually not wood, but charcoal!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> http://www.freestylephoto.biz/192364-Arista-Premium-Bandamp-W-400-ISO-35mm-x-36-exp.
> 
> developed in Rodinal at 1:50 dilution


Cool okay got it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> 10/10 beautiful photo you have there! excellent lighting, pov and angle. The ember looks beautiful too.


Thanks! It was a one off shot that I took at a barbecue gathering I had two years back.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LatinLover*
> 
> *6/10 you answer yourself.*


7/10 The depth of the image is very nice. However, the main distracting thing would be the road. Would be perfect if you had a higher point to capture the extent of the road.



Nikon FM2, 50mm f1.4 AF-D, Kodak Ektar 100


----------



## abduct

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Thanks! Its actually not wood, but charcoal!
> Cool okay got it!
> Thanks! It was a one off shot that I took at a barbecue gathering I had two years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7/10 The depth of the image is very nice. However, the main distracting thing would be the road. Would be perfect if you had a higher point to capture the extent of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon FM2, 50mm f1.4 AF-D, Kodak Ektar 100


great perspective the lengthening effect of the the lines on the walls and lights add to the depth of the image. only thing i would comment on is the out of focus people. i think the blurry person in the black suit in the foreground is a bit distracting.

8/10



Canon t2i, 18-55mm lens
f/5
exposure 1/15
400 iso
41mm


----------



## Mabyboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abduct*
> 
> great perspective the lengthening effect of the the lines on the walls and lights add to the depth of the image. only thing i would comment on is the out of focus people. i think the blurry person in the black suit in the foreground is a bit distracting.
> 
> 8/10
> 
> 
> 
> Canon t2i, 18-55mm lens
> f/5
> exposure 1/15
> 400 iso
> 41mm


9/10 Excellent photo, I'm liking what can be done with the T2i since I just got one









Decided to rework my photo with PS, let me know what you guys think!



I have another here as well,


----------



## daydream99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mabyboi*
> 
> 9/10 Excellent photo, I'm liking what can be done with the T2i since I just got one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to rework my photo with PS, let me know what you guys think!
> 
> 
> 
> I have another here as well,


1st picture, I love the background blur, it really outlines the shrimp







9/10
2nd picture, a little overexposed, you could adjust the white balance a little bit, overall great composition 8/10


shot of cacti flowers in the yard


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10


Canon 60D IMG_4018.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## RocketAbyss

8/10 Nice bokeh! But a little distracting, especially the leaves that are nearer to the foreground. What lens were you using?


Nikon D40x, Sigma 30mm f1.4


----------



## Sean Webster

OCN's Nifty Fifty.


----------



## Moreorless

6/10, nice car but for me its a bit lacking in contrast with not enough space in the frame at the left and bottom of the picture.


----------



## RocketAbyss

9/10. Nice composition, colors and depth.


Nikon FM2, 50mm f1.4 AF-D, Ilford Delta 400


----------



## ikem

9.5/10

would be perfect if it had a person in the foreground

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9279051497/
last-1 by Mike.Henry, on Flickr


----------



## Mabyboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> 9.5/10
> 
> would be perfect if it had a person in the foreground
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9279051497/
> last-1 by Mike.Henry, on Flickr


9/10, cute kid! I love the blue in the eyes!

This is my first outdoor shot going full manual, let me know what I can do to improve!


----------



## abduct

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mabyboi*
> 
> 9/10, cute kid! I love the blue in the eyes!
> 
> This is my first outdoor shot going full manual, let me know what I can do to improve!


5/10

composition is sort of there, although i would of shot it portrait mode rather than landscape. i think the main drawback, at least for me, is that it is lacking color and variety of hues. it kinda looks like one green blob in a sense. i wouldnt blame this due to editing or your experience but rather location. i think this shot would of looked better in the fall with a variety of leaf colors or if most of the brush behind was missing or another object.

while most of us are posting trees i might as well post one i did a while ago. i gave my stick from my camera to my brother and he deleted all the raw files because he needed space and didnt know what they were so i ended up having to edit this using its jpg :/ there is also not many nice trees where i live.


----------



## Mabyboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abduct*
> 
> 5/10
> 
> composition is sort of there, although i would of shot it portrait mode rather than landscape. i think the main drawback, at least for me, is that it is lacking color and variety of hues. it kinda looks like one green blob in a sense. i wouldnt blame this due to editing or your experience but rather location. i think this shot would of looked better in the fall with a variety of leaf colors or if most of the brush behind was missing or another object.
> 
> while most of us are posting trees i might as well post one i did a while ago. i gave my stick from my camera to my brother and he deleted all the raw files because he needed space and didnt know what they were so i ended up having to edit this using its jpg :/ there is also not many nice trees where i live.


Thank you for your input, Im still learning so anything helps! Seeing as how its currently summer I'm somewhat restricted in terms of colour composition, but I will continue to shoot throughout the year!


----------



## abduct

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mabyboi*
> 
> Thank you for your input, Im still learning so anything helps! Seeing as how its currently summer I'm somewhat restricted in terms of colour composition, but I will continue to shoot throughout the year!


that's the spirit!

i generally find it hard to shoot trees, at least in my area. they are either surrounded by green and bush or nonexistent. sure they look great but you also have to take your background into consideration as well as your foreground. around here in the city there isn't much for tree landscapes, but i'm really jealous of people who live near mountains and the country side.


----------



## LatinLover

*7/10*


----------



## Sean Webster

5/10

Bokeh!

Bokeh! by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Faraz

9/10


----------



## RocketAbyss

9/10 The bottom of the jellyfish got cut off!










Nikon FM2, 50mm f1.4 AF-D, Fujifilm Pro 400H


----------



## Faraz

Yeah, I had to hurry up. There were a bunch of kids around me trying to get in there to take pictures too.

8.5/10. Nice and serene looking photo. I wish more of the reflection had been in there.

Can't remember if I posted this a while back but this is from a shoot from last year.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abduct*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mabyboi*
> 
> 5/10
> 
> composition is sort of there, although i would of shot it portrait mode rather than landscape. i think the main drawback, at least for me, is that it is lacking color and variety of hues. it kinda looks like one green blob in a sense. i wouldnt blame this due to editing or your experience but rather location. i think this shot would of looked better in the fall with a variety of leaf colors or if most of the brush behind was missing or another object.
> 
> while most of us are posting trees i might as well post one i did a while ago. i gave my stick from my camera to my brother and he deleted all the raw files because he needed space and didnt know what they were so i ended up having to edit this using its jpg :/ there is also not many nice trees where i live.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I've been dying to ask, how would the portrait setting have changed this picture? What difference would I see in portrait vs landscape setting?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> Yeah, I had to hurry up. There were a bunch of kids around me trying to get in there to take pictures too.
> 
> 8.5/10. Nice and serene looking photo. I wish more of the reflection had been in there.
> 
> Can't remember if I posted this a while back but this is from a shoot from last year.


8/10


Canon 60D IMG_4181.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

9/10
Guess not mowing pays off for a nice picture:thumb:! Your dog looks utterly depressed. Oh I really dig the watering can.
Meow :3


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> Okay I've been dying to ask, how would the portrait setting have changed this picture? What difference would I see in portrait vs landscape setting?



You can always crop a bit.


----------



## LatinLover

*8.5/10*


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LatinLover*
> 
> *8.5/10*


7/10
Not in any position to give ratings, but I don't see anything really interesting in the photo. Foreground, and background is way too sharp for the subject to be of any interest.


----------



## RocketAbyss

6/10 Overexposure on the left person. Door frame on the left foreground is distracting as well.


Nikon D7000, Nikkor 24-70mm f2.8


----------



## hakz

9.5/10, excellent lighting and shutter, timing, depth and color balance! +0.5 if the skater was facing you, nonetheless, excellent excellent photo









no photo! rate the one above me please.


----------



## Sean Webster

Photo above already rated.


Canon 60D IMG_4296.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## derickwm

8/10, nice photo but I think could be brought down a little in the background.


----------



## daydream99

8.5/10, the building jutting out on the left is a little distracting.


----------



## golfergolfer

8/10 I like the bit of bokeh (guess you could call it that) in the background but I find that the flowers are actually really soft and a little blurred. Maybe high ISO? Also I find it a little plain as it is just the flowers sticking out a bit. Just my two cents though


----------



## IChangedMyName

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> 8/10 I like the bit of bokeh (guess you could call it that) in the background but I find that the flowers are actually really soft and a little blurred. Maybe high ISO? Also I find it a little plain as it is just the flowers sticking out a bit. Just my two cents though


9/10
where is that?, looks quite good, lights between the main two buildings are the only problems i can find
here's mine
to just let you know that is a reflection of sunlight in my bathtub (lol)


----------



## golfergolfer

7.5/10 While the pattern looks really really really cool the and jumps out at you a bit it blends in a bit too much and doesnt quite have enough definition. If it was played around a bit with something like Photoshop it could be an amazing picture







And the picture I took was in Florida











IGNORE THE SUPER BRIGHT WHITE SPOT! THE SUN WOULDNT LEAVE ME ALONE!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> 7.5/10 While the pattern looks really really really cool the and jumps out at you a bit it blends in a bit too much and doesnt quite have enough definition. If it was played around a bit with something like Photoshop it could be an amazing picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the picture I took was in Florida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IGNORE THE SUPER BRIGHT WHITE SPOT! THE SUN WOULDNT LEAVE ME ALONE!


Where in florida?


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Where in florida?


Just outside of Daytona Beach


----------



## Faraz

8/10

http://www.flickr.com/photos/saad1729/8010793538/
Mosque by Faraz Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nicnivian

7/10 I like the shot. but I'm not seeing anything overly interesting.


600D + 50mm Prime


----------



## derickwm

6.5/10. Decent shot but it's kind of all over with 3 different subjects and it's a bit bright in some places.

Last night:


----------



## PCModderMike

Image unavailable, can't rate.








You fixed it.







8.345/10

Not sure how I feels about this one, but posting anyway.


----------



## Faraz

7/10. It has a nice overall feel to it and cool tones work well for computer pics. It would be better if it had a more specific area of focus.

Took this last night as the first of four moon phase photos that I'll put together to make one long print to hang at my house.


----------



## Aeloi

10/10. I love the detail. I wish I had a lens that could take a picture like that.

Got a new lens yesterday among some other stuff. 8mm f/3.5 fisheye.


----------



## Joining

8/10 I love that distortion. Fisheyes are always sick


----------



## Frodenstein

^9/10 I love that you froze the moment ! Especially the blades of grass that are flying behind him.

My Nikon D40 broke down a couple of weeks ago because it reached around 77K shutter actuations and needs a replacement shutter mechanism.









After a few days that happened, I got bored and took a few pics of some wild plants near my house using my android phone and my Nikon 50mm f1.8 series e lens "attached" to my phone's lens.


----------



## iARDAs

Great focus... I really need something better than a Lumia 920 to take those pictures 

8/10

(not that I am an expert on rating photos)


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Great focus... I really need something better than a Lumia 920 to take those pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8/10
> (not that I am an expert on rating photos)


7/10!


----------



## S3ason

People don't post to be complemented, they post for constructive criticism. You don't need to be mean, just give him a few pointers on lighting / composition. Tell him what you would have done differently, not that his image isn't good enough to be rated.

To rate ghostriders photo:

4/10 - the angle is off and the top part of the case edge is distracting. With case shots, it's best to get in as close as you can and focus on what part of the system you want to showcase. You may be limited by equipment, but you'd be surprised what you can do with a cheap camera.

Flickrs down so I can't post a photo, whoever goes next can rate tesseractagons photo(s)


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> People don't post to be complemented, they post for constructive criticism. You don't need to be mean, just give him a few pointers on lighting / composition. Tell him what you would have done differently, not that his image isn't good enough to be rated.
> 
> To rate ghostriders photo:
> 
> 4/10 - the angle is off and the top part of the case edge is distracting. With case shots, it's best to get in as close as you can and focus on what part of the system you want to showcase. You may be limited by equipment, but you'd be surprised what you can do with a cheap camera.
> 
> Flickrs down so I can't post a photo, whoever goes next can rate tesseractagons photo(s)


To reiterate on S3ason's rating for ghostrider's photo, heres an example I did a while back. Nothing fanciful, but something you could have done to make the picture look better:

This wasn't taken with a camera phone tho', but your framing and composition could have been somewhat like this.

Note: Don't rate my photo, this is a feedback and example post for Ghostrider. ^^^ Rate the post above ^^^


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> People don't post to be complemented, they post for constructive criticism. You don't need to be mean, just give him a few pointers on lighting / composition. Tell him what you would have done differently, not that his image isn't good enough to be rated.
> 
> To rate ghostriders photo:
> 
> 4/10 - the angle is off and the top part of the case edge is distracting. With case shots, it's best to get in as close as you can and focus on what part of the system you want to showcase. You may be limited by equipment, but you'd be surprised what you can do with a cheap camera.
> 
> Flickrs down so I can't post a photo, whoever goes next can rate tesseractagons photo(s)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> To reiterate on S3ason's rating for ghostrider's photo, heres an example I did a while back. Nothing fanciful, but something you could have done to make the picture look better:
> 
> This wasn't taken with a camera phone tho', but your framing and composition could have been somewhat like this.
> 
> Note: Don't rate my photo, this is a feedback and example post for Ghostrider. ^^^ Rate the post above ^^^


thanks! it's my first proper camera. i'm doing some research on how to shoot better


----------



## _Nikhil

4/10 for RocketAbyss - I don't really like the out of focus things in there.

So we are posting PC parts, here's one.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8698743748/


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> 4/10 for RocketAbyss - I don't really like the out of focus things in there.
> 
> So we are posting PC parts, here's one.


Clearly you didn't read my note...it was not meant to be rated.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Clearly you didn't read my note...it was not meant to be rated.


Quote:


> *Rate the photo above you.*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4/10 for RocketAbyss - I don't really like the out of focus things in there.
> 
> So we are posting PC parts, here's one.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8698743748/


7/10, cool effect, how did you achieve it?

Pic form friends wedding at the courthouse.


Canon 60D IMG_4275.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7/10, cool effect, how did you achieve it?


Post Processing, blur filters.


----------



## MistaBernie

Not sure how many times I have to say this, so let's try this.

_*IF YOU DO NOT FOLLOW THE RULES OF THIS THREAD, YOUR ENTIRE POST WILL BE DELETED. REPEATED DELETIONS WILL RESULT IN THREAD BANS. THINGS NOT TO DO INCLUDES:*_

Not posting a photo (if Flickr or your hosting service is down, just wait till you can post a photo).
Not rating the photo above yours.
Off-topic (photography-wise) discussion (including rules of the thread - unless, of course, it's your responsibility to do so, like mine)
Posting more than one image for rating in your response
If someone doesn't follow the rules of the thread, simply report their post and move on - _please_ leave enforcement to us.


----------



## derickwm




----------



## PCModderMike

Great shot - 9.425/10


----------



## PR-Imagery

7/10


----------



## PCModderMike

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Slick...posting a baby...hard to rate a photo of a baby as bad. Being a father of 2 makes it even harder....10/10


----------



## mironccr345

8.5/10



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## PR-Imagery

8/10



bts from a commercial shoot a few weeks ago. darn dslr shooters







...


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 8/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bts from a commercial shoot a few weeks ago. darn dslr shooters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


9/10
Horizon not straight.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/imxkal/9360632949/
DSC_3806 by imxkal, on Flickr


----------



## rafety58

8/10 great bird shot.

This was my first try at taking a panorama picture with my rebel t3.


----------



## Nicnivian

Nice and sharp, looks great. I find the cluster of trees in the right to be a bit... too much. 8/10

I'm going to break the flow here for a minute.
My grandfather passed away recently, and he was very much in love with photography. As such, he's handed down some of his old SLR's.
But more interestingly was this little gem I found. Apparently called a TLR.
If anyone has any words of wisdom on this, please feel free to shoot me a message.

Anyway, I thought some of you guys and gals might appreciate having a look see.


----------



## Blaze0303

Sorry to hear about your grandfather.

Top is 10/10
Middle is 7/10 (The depth of field bothers me because the top of the camera is blurred)
Bottom is 8/10 (Could use a hint more exposure, but overall a great photo)

From a festival earlier today.

http://s39.photobucket.com/user/bla...041913480371_674939475_o_zps9cc49540.jpg.html


----------



## johnvosh

9/10

Canola as far as the eye can see. This was taken with a Nikon D5100/kit lens/auto with no flash


----------



## Demented

9.8/10 If it was just the flowers and sky...


----------



## robchaos

1/10, honestly can't make out anything about what it is other then lit up numbers and possibly a computer case?


Interesting Patterns by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## rafety58

7/10 feels like something is missing from it.

I went camping in Osoyoos, in the Okanagan valley. Was fun other then the 40C plus weather, and a beastly sun burn.

This was my second try at taking a panorama picture.

(right click and press view image for the full size)


----------



## mironccr345

Awesome pic. Reminds me of Greece. 9/10.


----------



## rafety58

8/10 I find the woman and the shadows to the right kinda distracting.

This shot took me many attempts since I had no tripod with me.


----------



## bigredishott

7/10 get a tripod!








I am not a fan of wrestling but being offered free beer and tickets to go worth it! My cousin is a huge fan and he would drag me to shows when we worked together. (travelling job) I took this from the 7th row.


----------



## marc0053

9/10 this was one of my favourite wrestlers back in the day of ultimate warrior and legion of doom :

Heres my french bulldog named Butler, 3 years old


----------



## PCModderMike

Butler is cute.









Not the best photo though, 6/10.


----------



## ChgoYoshi

9.2 out of 10. Only .8 off because it isn't plugged up yet. I'm into blue mobos right now and the juxtaposition with the clear works well.


----------



## Aeloi

9/10 Concert photography can be pretty tough. Good job! Love the way you captured the lighting

8mm f/3.5 fisheye. (EDIT: I think this was at f/16)



What are the rules of posting pictures of scantily clad women (Non-nude but highly suggestive)?


----------



## Conspiracy

a little dark but looks good. fun lens to have. 7/10

obligatory restaurant diner sign shot. ETRSi+75mm on HP5+ in Rodinal 1+50


img394 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## golfergolfer

9/10 I really like the shot the only thing kinda bothering me is how the sign is not straight, the food one that is. I dont know if it would have been possible to make it that way but that is just my opinion









Dolphins move so fast so hard to get a decent shot


----------



## PR-Imagery

9/10



Music video shoot with Collie Buddz



Spoiler: Settings



Camera Model: Canon EOS 5D Mark II
Shooting Date/Time: 7/30/2013 10:08:15 AM
Shooting Mode: Manual Exposure
Tv( Shutter Speed ): 1/100
Av( Aperture Value ): 7.1
Metering Mode: Evaluative Metering
ISO Speed: 3200
Lens: 28-300mm
Focal Length: 154.0mm
White Balance Mode: Auto
Picture Style User Defined 2(Marvels Advanced 3.4)
Sharpness 0
Contrast -3
Saturation -2
Color tone 0


----------



## PCModderMike

"Blind To You" is one of my fav songs. 8/10
Have you done any other work with him? Like the "Holiday" video? Beautiful shots of Bermuda in that video.


----------



## golfergolfer

8/10 The food looks a little dry, if it had a bit more sheen to it then I think it would look really nice or if there was a sauce it could taste better too







Nonetheless I bet it was good


----------



## MKHunt

8/10 Focal plane seems to be in the foreground water, making my eyes hurt a little trying to focus on the plane.



I got hungry and wanted to dink around with my new prime lens.


----------



## PR-Imagery

7/10 Feels like a simple snapshot





Spoiler: Settings



Camera: Canon EOS 5D Mark II
Shooting Date/Time: 7/30/2013 11:15:46 AM
Shooting Mode: Manual Exposure
Tv(Shutter Speed): 1/800
Av(Aperture Value): 7.1
Metering Mode: Evaluative Metering
ISO Speed: 100
Auto ISO Speed: OFF
Lens: Tamron 28-300mm
Focal Length: 65.0mm
White Balance Mode: Auto
Picture Style: User Defined 2(Marvels Advanced 3.4)
Sharpness: 0
Contrast: -3
Saturation: -2
Color tone: 0



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> "Blind To You" is one of my fav songs. 8/10
> Have you done any other work with him? Like the "Holiday" video? Beautiful shots of Bermuda in that video.


First of many hopefully. This shoot was for Collie's piece on Snoop's "Smoke Weed Everyday" track. Great that it could be shot locally and by locals.


----------



## bigredishott

8/10 above


----------



## Demented

You didn't rate above you.

9/10 on the first. Flower is a tad off-center.

9.5/10 on the next.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> You didn't rate above you.
> 
> 9/10 on the first. Flower is a tad off-center.
> 
> 9.5/10 on the next.


1/10 Because it is a picture of meat.

But seriously 6/10. I wish this was extremely close up where it was coming out of the left side of the frame, but not covering the right. Looks tasty though. I will post a photo in a sec....need to fumble through my external.

Meh I don't personally like this picture but i can't find my external. This was from a long time ago when I was first starting night shots.


----------



## bigredishott

8/10 kinda cool! Here is one similar. Atlantic City. It's off center because there was a lamp post on the right, was trying to keep out of the pic.


----------



## Infrabasse

8/10 I think it'd be nicer a little tigher, I know there's the light beam shooting up but you could still crop a little more of the sky.


----------



## robchaos

7/10. Props for getting him in flight and sharply, but its the wrong end of the bird!


Pounder by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## bigredishott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> 8/10 I think it'd be nicer a little tigher, I know there's the light beam shooting up but you could still crop a little more of the sky.


The picture is unedited I was really far away and trying to find a place to shoot. And I was / am inexperienced not to mention I was probably half drunk.lol


----------



## orange2k

7.5 I think in grass it would have looked better


----------



## Eggs and bacon

^ 7, a little too much empty space down the bottom

shot with ektar 100 in a k1000 probably with my 28 around f 8


----------



## Conspiracy

8/10 like the colors

from an engagement shoot i did for a friend a while back


IMG_1925 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## bigredishott

9.5/10 subjects look like they are about to crack up.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigredishott*
> 
> 9.5/10 subjects look like they are about to crack up.


they were. was a fun shoot. nice to work with friends


----------



## bigredishott

Other than that the pic is great sharp detail on subjects and a nice blur on the background.


----------



## funfortehfun

Photo above already rated. 



bokehlicious!


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10


Seagrapes by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 6/10
> 
> 
> Seagrapes by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


7/10 top left leaf and the bright center bokeh is a little bright making it too distracting....and not all the grapes are in focus (bottom of the bunch)



single ab einstein + strip box, d800 14-24 f22 1/250s 100iso


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mz-n10*
> 
> 7/10 top left leaf and the bright center bokeh is a little bright making it too distracting....and not all the grapes are in focus (bottom of the bunch)
> 
> 
> 
> single ab einstein + strip box, d800 14-24 f22 1/250s 100iso


RX-7 <3


----------



## BradleyW

Please Rate My Photo Of My Dog I Took In The Front Room.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Please Rate My Photo Of My Dog I Took In The Front Room.


4/10

On a less serious note your dog looks kind of fat and misshaped.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> 8/10 like the colors
> 
> from an engagement shoot i did for a friend a while back
> 
> 
> IMG_1925 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


I think they are about to laugh because they arent thinking about books!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> 4/10
> 
> On a less serious note your dog looks kind of fat and misshaped.


Seriously? Fat and misshaped? She was abused by previous owners, starved and beaten daily. She is far from fat seen as you can see each rib on her body, therefor not fat. So If you are trying to accuse me of overfeeding my dog, you can stick it. And I'm sure you are the one who is fat and misshaped. How dare you!


----------



## Imrac

Lets get back on topic.

Dog Pic: 7/10. I think if you closed the aperture a little and got more of the dog in focus it would be better.


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imrac*
> 
> Lets get back on topic.
> 
> Dog Pic: 7/10. I think if you closed the aperture a little and got more of the dog in focus it would be better.


Don't know what this is... sorry, 3/10.


----------



## hakz

Imrac it's a nice teaser, but I think the bench and pillar is a bit distracting. Bdw, is that a BRZ/86?


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


7/10


----------



## LatinLover

*6/10*

*Morning glory pool*


----------



## Sean Webster

5/10 cool place, love the colors of the pool.

new server build has started.









Canon 60D IMG_4840.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## BradleyW

7/10, Good angle and focus.
Picture of my car in Sheffield, UK.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

6/10. Clean shot. Maybe applying the rule of thirds next time might make it more "interesting"?


----------



## BradleyW

6/10, Looks good, but it might be better with a little more focus on the WASD keys.
Picture I took in my garden:


----------



## bigredishott

10/10 nice pic. Here is one I took walking out the door one morning with my phone.


----------



## rafety58

6/10

Pic of some ducks


----------



## Imrac

Ducks: I feel it may be too centered, 7/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> Imrac it's a nice teaser, but I think the bench and pillar is a bit distracting. Bdw, is that a BRZ/86?


Yeah, it be my BRZ.



Only had my 35mm lens with me on this trip. Hard to frame a mountain with just your feet


----------



## Blaze0303

9/10 Great photo only way it would be better is if it was a pano.

Last nights photo shoot
http://s39.photobucket.com/user/blaze0303/media/IMG_1908_zps7c1159e1.jpg.html


----------



## MCCSolutions

9/10 looks nice!


----------



## Fololight

9/10 love the colors


----------



## brew

5/10


----------



## scottath

5/10 - Hes cute, but the photo would have been alot better if you were around from infront of him more and from closer to his height.









One of the many from my NZ trip im slowly processing though:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottath/9407712608/
Queenstown by scottath, on Flickr


----------



## Eggs and bacon

^
niceeeeeeeeee, 9/10 only one super tiny small thing, that random bright thing in the bottom right is kind of distracting

I think I took this on my k1000 with my 50mm 1.4, at a guess f 4 or 5.6 from the DOF, with ektar 100.


----------



## golfergolfer

Not really sure how to rate the picture as I have never shot on a camera like the K1000 but I will try









8/10 - seems a bit like a snap shot not tons of meaning to the picture just walking by and like oh nice car "snap" the white on the front light is bothering me too but still nice picture









630 sec exposure time, ISO 100, f/1.4 at 11:55PM


----------



## Blaze0303

I'm not too sure on how to rate astrophotgraphy, it looks good but seems over exposed. So 7/10

Random photos from my 60D

http://s39.photobucket.com/user/blaze0303/media/IMG_0559_zpsdc2482f9.jpg.html

http://s39.photobucket.com/user/blaze0303/media/IMG_0583_zps47775d0e.jpg.html


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottath*
> 
> 5/10 - Hes cute, but the photo would have been alot better if you were around from infront of him more and from closer to his height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the many from my NZ trip im slowly processing though:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottath/9407712608/
> Queenstown by scottath, on Flickr


***K NO that is a 11 OUT OF 10! I know Photography! My wife is a pro! And that is beautiful! Water mark it bro u can sell the rights to that pic! Sorry to scottath I just couldn't help myself after seeing that!


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottath*
> 
> 5/10 - Hes cute, but the photo would have been alot better if you were around from infront of him more and from closer to his height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the many from my NZ trip im slowly processing though:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottath/9407712608/
> Queenstown by scottath, on Flickr


Thanks for the desktop background! I agree, that is a 10/10


----------



## S3ason

Agreed as well, excellent scottah as usual :thumbsup:

8/10 - good color. Not a fan of the angle in the second one.

Some fun product photo for the D7100
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9131448696/
MB-D15 by FlamingChalupa, on Flickr


----------



## bigredishott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> ***K NO that is a 11 OUT OF 10! I know Photography! My wife is a pro! And that is beautiful! Water mark it bro u can sell the rights to that pic! Sorry to scottath I just couldn't help myself after seeing that!


I agree 11/10 easy beautiful pic. I might use it as a background too on my HTPC/ server!


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10


RS Enthalpy After by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## iARDAs

10 out of 10. I like it Sean



Lumia 920, Nokia Pro Cam App. Very amateur photo but not bad at all for a mobile phone.


----------



## johnvosh

4/10. Kinda hard to make anything out thru the rain drops...

Here is one I took today with my new 55-200 lens on a D5100. Was playing around with the colour selection setting... This is the second fire in these row houses in the last year.


----------



## golfergolfer

Thats too bad about the fire but I would give a 7/10 Seems like a simple picture but I really like how the smoke looks or the water spray but the entire picture seems a little flat I am wondering if perhaps from a different angle you would have gotten more depth from the houses

Here's another shot of my night one this time it was only a 300 second exposure


----------



## IChangedMyName

@ golfergolfer
I'll give 9.5/10
I think that those meteors is blurry and tree is bright (my opinion)


This year March


----------



## Conspiracy

interesting shot 7/10

havent taken many photos in a while. randomly saw this guy and was glad i still had a 70-200 f2.8 handy. sadly im giving it back as i have borrowed it for several months now without returning


IMG_1987 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## ikem

9/10 bokeh looks like a face lol


----------



## staccker

8/10 Nice shot. would have like to see the expression on the craftsmen's face.


----------



## Sean Webster

2/10 All I see is a dead flower's stem.


280Z After by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Frodenstein

^9/10


----------



## MCCSolutions

10/10 I can appreciate this picture, it really expresses your work!


----------



## rafety58

7/10 I can't really tell what it is.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Blaze0303

Its hard to tell what I'm looking at, and maybe a little faster shutter speed? Still a good photo 7.5/10

Climbed Mt Fuji last night and took this at 1:30am with a 15second exposure
http://s39.photobucket.com/user/bla...1-4fcd-83f4-a6f75afa4e98_zps2578472e.jpg.html


----------



## Yeti Poacher

8/10. The roof is distracting me. A++ for ambition!


----------



## Sean Webster

5/10 what is it? lol I like the colors


Canon 60D IMG_1839-Edit.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MCCSolutions

Another Good one! 10/10


----------



## Aeloi

6/10 I find the fence in the foreground annoying. I'd like to see this framed without it. What comes to mind first - Is the focus on the city or fence?


Katherine by J.Twitch on Flickr


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 5/10 what is it? lol I like the colors


It's a windshield during rain in stop and go traffic. A pillar in the foreground.

That's a nice looking E30 there!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aeloi*
> 
> 6/10 I find the fence in the foreground annoying. I'd like to see this framed without it. What comes to mind first - Is the focus on the city or fence?
> 
> 
> Katherine by J.Twitch on Flickr


7/10 for her. Nice portrait.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingcarr/9487069825/
Borderlands Psycho by Carl Haupt, on Flickr


----------



## golfergolfer

9.75/10 - WOWO That is really really cool! Good picture I just dont like the guy behind her that's all


----------



## MCCSolutions

7/10 I like your first exposure shot better.....


----------



## Yeti Poacher

8/10. Subject a bit too bright.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingcarr/9440230950/
Boh and Crabs by Carl Haupt, on Flickr


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

It's quite a nice shot, nice lighting, depth of field, nice warmth to the colours...the vignetting looks a little off, as if you perhaps added a transparent layer of black over top and then just cut around the subject area...not sure if that's the case though. Anyway, I'm not professional, so my opinion may end up being way off...I'll give it an 8/10?

Still on a sub $200 point and shoot guys...be nice...



*Grand River, Kitchener*


----------



## IChangedMyName

Hey! you are from canada


sort of dark but whatever...

This year January night w/ Canon 450D @ infront of my house


----------



## richuwo11

4/10, way too dark.

Baby rabbit in my backyard.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9309911325/
Rabbit Nest-16.jpg by richuwo11, on Flickr


----------



## Frodenstein

^8/10
The foreground grass is a bit distracting. But still a good photo. Good composition too.



Not too sharp because of my $12 lightweight tripod.. need to upgrade my tripod.


----------



## rafety58

8/10 not really to sure on how to rate B&W photos, but it looks good to me


----------



## MCCSolutions

10/10! Captures the moment and atmosphere very well!


----------



## S3ason

9/10 - Cute kid, good composition. Could use less dof.

Quick product shot for my moms shop
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9549182183/
Spritzer by FlamingChalupa, on Flickr


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

7/10

Could have used a better angle for the light....but its nice regardless.

Old picture from a music festival I shot, I was responsible for shooting the attenders not the musicians :/


----------



## MCCSolutions

10/10 Unique and classic!


----------



## golfergolfer

7/10 seems a little flared out at the top of the picture, I like the location though









Not really sure what I was doing just got a new flash and I am learning how to use it off camera lol



Tried to make it look more 3D and pop out at you...

BTW I really like that shot from S3ason with the spray bottle :3


----------



## MCCSolutions

9/10 Simple! Caint complain, shows the piece well!


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> 9/10 Simple! Caint complain, shows the piece well!


How are your monitors setup? How many, and their sizes and a mount like that. I have been looking at doing something similar. Cant decide if I want 3x like 24 inch monitors or maybe more/less different sizes. Just curious


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> How are your monitors setup? How many, and their sizes and a mount like that. I have been looking at doing something similar. Cant decide if I want 3x like 24 inch monitors or maybe more/less different sizes. Just curious


IT is a 32" LED TV 1080p surrounded by 5X Gateway 17" LCD Monitors @ 1024x1280. I actually removed the plastic mounts off the Gateway monitors and used sheet metal screws to attached them to the TV, I then reinforced the whole thing with Tin Ground Straps!


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Super jelly. I wish I had the tools to complete a project like that.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> IT is a 32" LED TV 1080p surrounded by 5X Gateway 17" LCD Monitors @ 1024x1280. I actually removed the plastic mounts off the Gateway monitors and used sheet metal screws to attached them to the TV, I then reinforced the whole thing with Tin Ground Straps!


Haha xD Now that it is in position, DONT TOUCH IT. Did you take the backs off the monitors before drilling? Ive been thinking of getting 3x of those ASUS monitors that are 1920x1080.

Do you like the side 2 monitors vertical instead of horizontal? Ive never been much into that, but willing to try again with some nicer monitors.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

The more I look at the way you fixed thosee monitors the sketchier it looks....


----------



## PsikyoJebus

I think I'll put things back on track here: 6.5/10 for the multi monitor setup photo. I really think this one would have been better if you cropped out the monitor with the white screen, and left the ATI radeon ones alongside the red lit case. That would have been a really cool rig pic!

Being on vacation to see my folks in Miami, I figured it would be a great time to get out in the sun and shoot some stuff!


----------



## MCCSolutions

9/10 Like the pic but holy **** on the spider! The back lighting is too bright maybe a sepia filter or something in Photoshop would make it look great!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Haha xD Now that it is in position, DONT TOUCH IT. Did you take the backs off the monitors before drilling? Ive been thinking of getting 3x of those ASUS monitors that are 1920x1080.
> 
> Do you like the side 2 monitors vertical instead of horizontal? Ive never been much into that, but willing to try again with some nicer monitors.


I like it the way it is, webpages fit way better on vertical monitors! and I screwed right threw them with self tapping sheet metal screws, I was carful to only screw in area where they wouldent damage anything internally!


----------



## LatinLover

*8.5/10*


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Hard to see from my phone but I'm sure 9/10


----------



## rafety58

5/10 nice cat

There was some serious Banana power at the 2013 Red Bull Crankworx's, in Whistler BC


----------



## Yeti Poacher

7/10 for the banana stand competition.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingcarr/9381522422/
Greenhouse Bird by Carl Haupt, on Flickr


----------



## rafety58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeti Poacher*
> 
> 7/10 for the banana stand competition.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingcarr/9381522422/
> Greenhouse Bird by Carl Haupt, on Flickr


dang only a 7/10 I thought it was a really good pic.
Anything you would have done different. Harsh criticism from you or anyone else is welcome, I'm trying to get better.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafety58*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> dang only a 7/10 I thought it was a really good pic.
> Anything you would have done different. Harsh criticism from you or anyone else is welcome, I'm trying to get better.


I'm not a fan of the framing. Its kind of distracting, you tried to take a picture of the group but it just isn't meaning right. All of their faces are so emotionless. Idk what else but that's just my personal opinioj


----------



## MCCSolutions

10/10 for the Bird, real clean picture with nice focus, professional!


----------



## ChronoBodi

As for your case shot, i never felt there was a center point to focus on in the picture, but the lighting is nice.

i give it 7/10.

Here is my dragonfly pic, shot with Sony a99 on Tamron 28-300mm:

it makes a nice wallpaper!


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafety58*
> 
> 5/10 nice cat
> 
> There was some serious Banana power at the 2013 Red Bull Crankworx's, in Whistler BC


After further review after viewing this on a computer screen, your focus seems to be on the man with the hat, most likely due to you playing with the aperture? You really want to broaden your area of focus. If you follow you can see how the guy in the foreground is blurred slightly as he isn't very sharp, while the guy with the hat is the sharpest in the whole photograph as you can see every follicle of his hair.

What settings are you shooting on?

If you really want to learn a lot about shooting you should play with older film cameras!







That's what I did, although I'm not the all knowing, I learned all that I know on my own, and thanks to some vintage photography books I found in the attic with my minolta







.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> 6/10, Looks good, but it might be better with a little more focus on the WASD keys.
> Picture I took in my garden:


Off topic but, what lens did you use for this picture? The bokeh swirl is nice

Also @chrono

8/10 great capture!


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafety58*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> dang only a 7/10 I thought it was a really good pic.
> Anything you would have done different. Harsh criticism from you or anyone else is welcome, I'm trying to get better.


My eyes are drawn to the man on the left due to focus and lighting. Unfortunately, as others have pointed out, he is obfuscated by subjects who are poorly illuminated and not in focus. The framing also adds to distraction.

My approach, if possible, would have been to take a wider shot and crop it later. The lighting was probably out of your control but you can always stick around and wait until they move into a more favorable place.

Post processing can allow you to change exposure in defined areas if you shoot in raw.


----------



## golfergolfer

9/10 for the Banana Head







I really like it the editing? has been done really really well with all the shadows still intact.

Still trying to learn flash was going for a nice low key image.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

8/10

You need a new watermark so bad......Please don't ever use that one again.



I will post this random pic I snapped today. I just wanted to comment on your watermark.


----------



## golfergolfer

7/10 Cat is like WHAT, light seems to be decent but does look like a snap shot. and his/her paw at the front looks broken even though its not

LOL I have no idea what to do any help would be nice







I had never made one before so I didnt know what I was doing. (When I say help I mean actually PM me and help me lol)


----------



## S3ason

6/10 - It's a moon shot, not much to it. The crop helps though,

Watermarks are essentially pointless, if someone really wants to rip your image they will just crop out the watermark or use some content-aware fill. If you absolutely must use a watermark, make it small, subdued, and preferably semi-transparent.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

9.5/10 very nice job capturing the motion! I am partial to the subject too..

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingcarr/9440751048/
Chewy by Carl Haupt, on Flickr


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I like the lighting effect, but I think the nose looks a bit strange...8.5/10?

I was going to repost one of mine that went un-rated, but I think I'll do this one instead. As always, still on a cheap P&S, so try to be nice guys...



*Milkweed Tussock Moth Caterpillar*


----------



## Infrabasse

8/10 I think the composition is lacking a bit but I know its hard with macro


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> 8/10 I think the composition is lacking a bit but I know its hard with macro


Thanks. Mind if I rate yours and post another one?


----------



## Infrabasse

sure go ahead


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> sure go ahead


It's a great shot, though a bit dark...I am assuming lighting conditions didn't allow brighter, so 9/10?



*Grand River, Kitchener*


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> It's a great shot, though a bit dark...I am assuming lighting conditions didn't allow brighter, so 9/10?


Thanks, It's dark on purpose, maybe a bit too much as we can barely make out the revolver.. This is lit with an umbrella.
Self critique: I wish this was composed square, it could make a nice CD booklet. Shouldn't have cut the elbow. Needs more DOF.

By the way guys, Internet explorer shows my pictures pretty much the same as in lightroom but in chrome and firefox they're a lot duller. Any ideas? I'm saving my JPEGs in sRGB.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> *Grand River, Kitchener*


8/10 Nice reflection but maybe a bit too much sky/water this really needs to be seen large to appreciate the details of the subject.
I'd have removed the top dangling branch.


----------



## LatinLover

*9/10*


----------



## Demented

8/10. The people in the background are distracting.


----------



## Sean Webster

3/10


Canon 60D IMG_3092.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

9/10 nice lighting and pleasing composition

Niagara Falls by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## scottath

7/10 - Not alot more you could do without a tiltshift/Helicopter though

http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottath/9612215290/
Nugget Point Lighthouse by scottath, on Flickr


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottath*
> 
> 7/10 - Not alot more you could do without a tiltshift/Helicopter though


or a shifting sensor








although here it'd be pretty limited


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottath*
> 
> 7/10 - Not alot more you could do without a tiltshift/Helicopter though
> 
> 
> Nugget Point Lighthouse by scottath, on Flickr


8/10

taken with a point-and-shoot or cell phone....


----------



## golfergolfer

7/10 They are all quite good but some of the blue in the second one seems SUPER strong and the sky in the last one seems to have 0 detail. Quite nice though









Changed up my watermark a little











You can PM saying YAY or NAY on the watermark if you want would love to hear your opinons


Spoiler: No Need To Rate Just Showing Watermark


----------



## scottath

Nice and non-distracting the watermark, and nice ITX build.
8/10. Need some more 'information' in the shot - as an un-educated person wouldnt have a clue at what they are looking at there.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottath/9608948767/
Exposed Trail. by scottath, on Flickr


----------



## ROM3000

7/10

It's an interesting photo. I really like the crop on it. Maybe this was intentional, but it's just a bit too dark for me. It's has a gloomy look to it.

Please critique and rate:


----------



## Infrabasse

7/10 sorry I find it a bit dull. Great bokeh though.


----------



## Tillmander

7/10


----------



## Blaze0303

Great shot, but you should of cropped the tree on the right. 7.5/10

This is a press car I was shooting last night in Tokyo


----------



## HPE1000

8/10 love the car, but there are just too many reflections on the back of it imho.


----------



## 222Panther222

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 8/10 love the car, but there are just too many reflections on the back of it imho.





Beautiful night shot! 8/10!

Re-sized because the original was too big for the 10mb limit.


----------



## Blaze0303

Decent shot, next time try to follow the rule of thirds. 6/10

How's this RWB I shot last night?


----------



## RocketAbyss

6/10. Would have been nicer if the whole car was framed into the picture


Nikon FM2, 50mm f1.4 AF-D, Ilford HP5 400


----------



## Sean Webster

5/10

Playing with strobes. This was a 4 shot composite using 2 strobes.

Das Hondaghini by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## ACM

9/10 nice monochrome effect!


----------



## PCModderMike

7/10 - Fairly dark.

I'm new to using a speedlight and a wireless trigger, just playing around here.


----------



## spRICE

5/10
It's a very well exposed photo, but it is uninteresting and the shadow that the monitor makes is distracting.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sam-b-price/9259174378/
1988 Club Fuji by Sam.B.Price, on Flickr


----------



## scottath

Nice bike, nice framing - 8/10

I got bored last night, Long exposure + 3 flash bursts (hand held) - My recently updated system (New mobo, CPU and another 3 HDDs and SSD) - need to clean the front dust filters it'd seem.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottath*
> 
> Nice bike, nice framing - 8/10
> 
> I got bored last night, Long exposure + 3 flash bursts (hand held) - My recently updated system (New mobo, CPU and another 3 HDDs and SSD) - need to clean the front dust filters it'd seem.


7/10 Nice long exposure. Hard to see some of the details on the hardware, a little blurry.

Picture I took while in Thailand with my t3i 18-105mm


----------



## spRICE

8/10 I'm sure there was a way to frame this photo that would have made it truly outstanding! Maybe keep the rule of thirds in mind










DSC_0214-3 by Sam.B.Price, on Flickr
That's smoke, not fog.


----------



## golfergolfer

9/10 - I really like how the sun rays shoot through the smoke like that gives the picture an interesting feel. That said my eyes keep looking up at the large black cloud in the middle top of the picture.


----------



## ROM3000

7/10

Great macro shot. It's very sharp and detailed, and it's centered perfectly. I only would have liked the background to be a little more interesting, but sometimes it's a little impossible. Great job.


----------



## Sean Webster

5/10


Adrijan's S4 by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## golfergolfer

8.5/10 - I love the lighting effects it makes it look like the car is floating, There must have been quite a few lights used to make this scene? That said I find the lights under the car to be very very bright and the overall image bright due to the lighting and the color of the car.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> 8.5/10 - I love the lighting effects it makes it look like the car is floating, There must have been quite a few lights used to make this scene? That said I find the lights under the car to be very very bright and the overall image bright due to the lighting and the color of the car.


My monitor is calibrated . My image is properly exposed and the colors are on point. I think your monitor might not be calibrated. Your image is actually underexposed for me.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> My monitor is calibrated . My image is properly exposed and the colors are on point. I think your monitor might not be calibrated. Your image is actually underexposed for me.


hmm Maybe my monitor is off it is an older one and perhaps not running where it should be anymore. My picture is dark as that is the effect but for me the flower is perfectly exposed. Will have to see if I can change it up a bit. Nonetheless your picture is really really cool


----------



## Bold Eagle

8/10 the black is very intense and the flower provides a brilliant contrast with the trailing vine stem? providing as nice earthy balance between the two dominate colours and the whole scene. I think the cropping could have left some greater width to even more effect.

Kinkakuji is a temple in Kyoto and we got there just as the sun had dropped below the mountains but still had enough light to get this shot, was very happy with the outcomes:


----------



## Blaze0303

I went there a few months back! You should of cropped this into a pano and worked on the colors a little 6/10

My buddies GSXR 750. Only edits were exposure and contrast. Shot in Tokyo.


----------



## golfergolfer

9.5/10 I love the shot. My only complaint is that the front of the bike could have been a shade brighter, it is bright enough but if some of that light at the seat was moved forward I think it would be a great shot. The BOKEH from the buildings behind look great and I really like the layout of the picture.



Got skipped


----------



## Demented

9.8/10

if only the stuff in the lower right corner was gone as well...


----------



## freitz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> 9.8/10
> 
> if only the stuff in the lower right corner was gone as well...






7/10 - I don't really understand what it is so take my rating with a grain of salt

_Here is a shot with new 6D from this weekend_


----------



## ShinyOstrich

9/10 I love the DOF and the fact that it's not centered









https://secure.flickr.com/photos/mrtallpaul/8650669248/


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10


Adrijan by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Blaze0303

Good shot, good highlights, good composition. 10/10.


----------



## ikem

crop is a little tight on the vertical. 8.5/10


----------



## Bold Eagle

9.5/10 incredible shot.

Here is a pic of Risturin Garden;


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10


Canon 60D Canon 60D IMG_5037-Edit-2.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 7/10
> 
> 
> Canon 60D Canon 60D IMG_5037-Edit-2.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


9/10

http://www.flickr.com/photos/freitz1/9734166485/
Watch (1 of 1) by freitz1, on Flickr


----------



## 3lfk1ng

Ah, one of those Skagen thin watches, love the watch, hate the movement, 9/10 only because It's a little blurry.

Hey Freitz, you forgot to post a picture.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3lfk1ng*
> 
> Hey Freitz, you forgot to post a picture.


Fixed Thanks Please Rate


----------



## 3lfk1ng

Rated, your turn.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3lfk1ng*
> 
> Ah, one of those Skagen thin watches, love the watch, hate the movement, 9/10 only because It's a little blurry.


It was hard to keep it in focus I need a Macro lens or a tube.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3lfk1ng*


8.5/10 Love the picture. Right side of the picture looks like it could be sharper what did you shoot it on?

Shot this while walking around and a storm was coming.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/freitz1/9737403098/
Sky and Watch (1 of 4) by freitz1, on Flickr


----------



## 3lfk1ng

I love the sky, 10/10

I think the car was shot with a Nikon D5000, I didn't take the photo, a friend of a friend did. I just provided the content









I did take this picture though but I think I have only ever taken maybe 500 pictures with my Canon XSI. Sorry about the fingerprints, I don't know photoshop.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3lfk1ng*
> 
> I love the sky, 10/10
> 
> I think the car was shot with a Nikon D5000, I didn't take the photo, a friend of a friend did. I just provided the content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did take this picture though but I think I have only ever taken maybe 500 pictures with my Canon XSI. Sorry about the fingerprints, I don't know photoshop.


Make a homemade light box you could really take product photography to the next level. Lighting confusing like its coming from to many sources. I am by no means any type of product photography expert I made a quick box out of old boxes and tissue paper.

7/10

http://www.flickr.com/photos/freitz1/9703293003/
Bitspower Fittings For Sig (1 of 1) by freitz1, on Flickr

I realize this has a bit of yellowish pink tint. But this was shot with a homemade light box.


----------



## MistaBernie

Guys, please only post photos you took. There are reasons for this. Thanks.


----------



## newone757

8/10 . I like it, but like you mentioned maybe a white balance shift would make it even better!



Elevate by Lonnie George on 500px.com


----------



## Sean Webster

10/10


Canon 60D IMG_5081.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## AlDyer

Now I know why you have so many posts Mr. Webster


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 10/10
> 
> 
> Canon 60D IMG_5081.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


10/10 Holy Bokeh


----------



## BradleyW

7/10. I like the simplicity and colour.
Here is a quick shot from when I was in Africa.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

7/10. Okay perspective. That photo leaves me more interested in seeing the building than the cannon.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingcarr/9752662622/
Porthole Tamarin by Carl Haupt, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10


Canon 60D IMG_5222.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## funfortehfun

9/10 I feel like the background is a little overexposed. I really like the perspective though with the hair falling sideways.


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10

Wish I had a better car to take pics of.










'99 Honda Civic by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## PCModderMike

Hey, even though it's just a Civic....that's a great photo of it.







8/10
Not sure what I'm doing here...just trying to play with my speedlights.


----------



## Jameswalt1

6/10, but looks delicious


----------



## PCModderMike

That bad huh? lol....cool rad 7/10
Again playing with speedlights...my youngest here.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> That bad huh? lol....cool rad 7/10
> Again playing with speedlights...my youngest here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alt="charlotte">


8/10 very clear picture.


Park (2 of 7) by freitz1, on Flickr
At the park messing with the 40mm pancake from canon.


----------



## Vaesauce

10/10 Simplicity to Complexity.


----------



## micro5797

@Vaesauce 10/10
I love the different angle, it makes me feel like i am driving the bike.
I love the blur of the road and the colors go well together. Great job!


----------



## Yeti Poacher

9/10

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingcarr/9752849236/
Caged by Carl Haupt, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

5/10 Picture inception!


Canon 60D IMG_5262.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Vaesauce

^ 10/10

Personally, that photo is SICK despite the Civic! Great colors too!


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaesauce*
> 
> ^ 10/10
> 
> Personally, that photo is SICK despite the Civic! Great colors too!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lol
Quote:


> Great picture but I don't like your car


Nice pictures even with your car in there... looks great.


----------



## PCModderMike

No photo posted.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

8/10 Yum!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingcarr/9944013443/
Bubble Craft by Carl Haupt, on Flickr


----------



## Bold Eagle

7/10 the colors look good but something is missing...

Stairway to heaven?


----------



## Sean Webster

4/10


FAU Torguga Trail by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## golfergolfer

9.99999999999999/10 I think it is just my monitor but again the middle seems a bit blown out. I love the feel to all your shots though, They have this "glow" to them all. Was this a 23 shot free hand panorama stitched together afterwards?



*Had a power outage at the house so I was bored








*This was taken in complete darkness


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> 9.99999999999999/10 I think it is just my monitor but again the middle seems a bit blown out. I love the feel to all your shots though, They have this "glow" to them all. Was this a 23 shot free hand panorama stitched together afterwards?


Thanks









Yea this is the stitch and crop of the 23 shots. Here is the before: http://i.imgur.com/hrR3JOl.png

Shots where taken with a Sigma 30mm f./1.4 @
Aperture: F/8
ISO: 250
Shutter: 1/800


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> 9.99999999999999/10 I think it is just my monitor but again the middle seems a bit blown out. I love the feel to all your shots though, They have this "glow" to them all. Was this a 23 shot free hand panorama stitched together afterwards?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea this is the stitch and crop of the 23 shots. Here is the before: http://i.imgur.com/hrR3JOl.png
Click to expand...

Oh my I didn't realize they were all over the place like that, great work! when i first saw it couldn't tell what kind of lens you used that is why I went to your flickr to try and figure out the lens lol, but instead found out it was 23 shots


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> *Had a power outage at the house so I was bored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This was taken in complete darkness


7/10

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingcarr/9943895965/
Buddha's Goblet by Carl Haupt, on Flickr


----------



## ikem

9/10


----------



## Blaze0303

Sweet pano and awesome reflection! 10/10

Took this last week at a local Veilside meet.


----------



## Bold Eagle

9.5/10 the small focals of colour provide such a vibrant contrast.

Moth on a tree.


----------



## FireMarshallBill

6/10

Very cool and sometimes difficult to capture subject. It's too bad he wasn't on something more interesting. The picture also isn't the clearest.

My brother wanted some new pictures of his car, I still only have a little point and shoot but this is what I came up with.


----------



## -javier-

http://www.flickr.com/photos/javierzphotography/9955237906/


----------



## Jake Weary

10/10
good light, decent backdrop, good subject, good composition and simple water mark.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/34/54tb.jpg/
One of my shoots a while back.


----------



## PCModderMike

9/10
Random....but figured I would post anyway.


----------



## funfortehfun

7/10 - nice subject and scenery, but needs a filter to make it look right IMHO (ND grad/polarizer)


----------



## Jake Weary

Nice composition, good depth of field 10/10
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/m18t.jpg/
Canon EOS 1D MK-III 300mm 2.8 is II at F-4.0 S-1600 ISO-160 Manual


----------



## freitz

Awesome Action shot 10/10 - I couldn't find anything wrong with the shot.

Random Beer Shot.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/freitz1/10128077886/
Out in Old Ellicott City 10-04-13 (13 of 13) by freitz1, on Flickr


----------



## PCModderMike

Yum







9/10 - I think I would have preferred to see the color version.


----------



## freitz

Nice Bokeh... Shooting with your new 50mm 1.8? 9/10 Focal point is nice and sharp, maybe step f stop down to 2.8 to clean up some of the edges of the lens. Unless you were just going for the lettering on the lens then 10/10 clear and crisp.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/freitz1/10128031985/
Out in Old Ellicott City 10-04-13 (6 of 13) by freitz1, on Flickr

Wife and Friend walking at night.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Oh hey a fellow MD member! 8/10.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingcarr/10062579686/
Fields of Gold by Carl Haupt, on Flickr


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeti Poacher*
> 
> Oh hey a fellow MD member!


----------



## Blaze0303

Good shot, 8/10 but it feels like its missing something.

From this weekends photoshoot


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Good shot, 8/10 but it feels like its missing something.
> 
> From this weekends photoshoot


8/10, should have tried to reframe so you won't have that left front fender in the frame being distracting. Other than that, nice shot.


----------



## Sean Webster

10/10


Canon 60D IMG_5591.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Vaesauce

10/10, you're hitting the sweet spots man. I'm jealous! lol. The way the colors go into another and transitions are gangster as hell.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

9.5/10, purely because I don't like your logo at the bottom left. Great picture, would have been perfect if the back wheel wasn't cut off ever so slightly.

Been getting into Lightroom a lot more lately, makes such a difference! It's sometimes hard being colourblind though...


----------



## Mongol

I love the fishes cause they're so delicious!







9/10 yums. I like how the plate almost wants to be one with the table cloth.

Just a quick and dirty of a little spider that caught my eye:



edit: @waffle: I have the original NEF on my home PC, and a re-size caused that odd border.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Thanks.







, 8/10, neat shot and a very odd looking spider.









Need a bigger picture though,









Got some new keycaps:


----------



## Yeti Poacher

8/10. I can feel the key texture. Reminds me of Chiclets.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingcarr/10178936904/
Golden Puppy by Carl Haupt, on Flickr


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Thanks.







, 10/10, beautiful dog. Beautiful picture.

Last one of the keyboard..


----------



## Yeti Poacher

^^ Thanks!! I like this shot more. Nice depth. Will let someone else rate it though.


----------



## renekluitenberg

8/10 Really nice depth working, the little raise on the f-key is really showing. Would have liked to see maybe a little more of the background.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/renekluitenberg/8592915498/
Trollstigen, Norway by renekluitenberg, on Flickr


----------



## Murder3D

10/10 love the contrast between that blue sky and the snow

http://www.flickr.com/photos/marco88it/10228586275/
Vetri di altri tempi di Marco88it, su Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

10/10

Saw some cool looking fog on the way to The Color Run today.

Canon 60D IMG_5806.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

nice capture sean! 10/10

finally had a day off to goof around with my new 100 f2.8. while this isnt a super close up macro shot i thought it came out cool

http://www.flickr.com/photos/br1an_r/10245772914/
IMG_2857 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## BradleyW

That's come out very well in my opinion! 9/10.

Image from when I was in NY.


----------



## ikem

8/10 did you have a cpl on?

just messing around with some infared.


----------



## patriotaki




----------



## Conspiracy

5/10 not incredibly exciting sorry

had the day off and goofed around with speed lights showing my friend just some basic stuff. octobox camera left and bare flash on the right for side light. probably should have had the side light a tad brighter


----------



## -javier-

good light 9/10


----------



## Conspiracy

thanks for the comment. im very new to shooting portraits. im usually the person just setting up lights but never really seeing the results or shooting on them. looks like i need to get a sexy model so i can get a 10/10 instead of 9/10







just kidding though.

great shot man. love the strong hairlight and dreamy look

this is the other shot i took to show my friend basic fill flash when taking a photo back lit by the sun


----------



## Jerald

Uhm. 6/10. I suppose your lighting's fine and all, but I think it's kinda boring. I mean front facing and dead center for composition?


----------



## PCModderMike

Where was that taken? It's an interesting area. 8/10

Messing with my new Tamron 10-24


----------



## Rian

6/10 - Intrestting, the bottom half of the photograph is too dark IMO though.


----------



## micro5797

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Where was that taken? It's an interesting area. 8/10
> 
> Messing with my new Tamron 10-24


Just an observation, but does this lens always have a lot of chromatic aberration?
Did you already remove the CA in Lightroom?
I do expect to see it more prevalent at a wide aperture, but was surprised to see this at F/5.6

I am referring to purple and green fringe of the left and right building and light stand.

I am curious as i am looking into getting a wide lens.

Next picture poster be sure to rate RIAN's photo!


----------



## PCModderMike

Nice photo Rian 8/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micro5797*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Where was that taken? It's an interesting area. 8/10
> 
> Messing with my new Tamron 10-24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just an observation, but does this lens always have a lot of chromatic aberration?
> Did you already remove the CA in Lightroom?
> I do expect to see it more prevalent at a wide aperture, but was surprised to see this at F/5.6
> 
> I am referring to purple and green fringe of the left and right building and light stand.
> 
> I am curious as i am looking into getting a wide lens.
> 
> Next picture poster be sure to rate RIAN's photo!
Click to expand...

I had not removed the CA from that photo.
Here is an attempt at removing the CA using lens correction in CS6. Same building but this is at 10mm.


----------



## renekluitenberg

Rating PCModderMike because he rated Rian. 7/10 The top half of the photo is too bright because of the sun. The streetlight on the left should be more to the left, as it stands now it draws your eyes to it instead of the street and buildings.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/renekluitenberg/8592961040/
Loenvatn, Norway by renekluitenberg, on Flickr


----------



## Jameswalt1

10/10


----------



## Faraz

9/10. I love clean product shots.


----------



## -javier-

10/10 all is good


----------



## Jerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Where was that taken? It's an interesting area. 8/10
> 
> Messing with my new Tamron 10-24
> *snip*


It was taken in Binangonan, Rizal here in the Philippines.


----------



## Rian

9/10 - Looks good I really can't fault it but the saturation seems really weird to me, it's probably just not my taste but well done


----------



## ikem

8/10 would have been nice to see the right most building in frame.

the last good day we had... been cold since..


----------



## Yeti Poacher

10/10 very pretty! I like the lens flare.


Konica Hexanon by Carl Haupt, on Flickr


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-javier-*
> 
> 10/10 all is good


Well built. All the way around from photo to subject.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeti Poacher*
> 
> 10/10 very pretty! I like the lens flare.
> 
> 
> Konica Hexanon by Carl Haupt, on Flickr


9/10

Nice colors, and lighting effect achieved.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> 9/10
> 
> Nice colors, and lighting effect achieved.


7/10, I wish the guy on the left was more in focus. Nice Detail in the Ikea Galant desk.

I snapped this quick shot of my Billingham Hadley Pro Camera bag when it was pouring the other day. Thankfully its completely waterproof.

Billingham Hadley Pro (1 of 1) by freitz1, on Flickr


----------



## Mongol

8/10. I dig the water droplets they made me do a double take.

Just a quick and dirty of a tree in my backyard whose leaves had some vibrant colors:


----------



## FireMarshallBill

7/10

The color of that tree is awesome, I think I would have take a portrait of it though to get the entire tree in frame.

Here is a photo that I took during the Iowa State Fair a while back. It was just on my cell phone but I think it actually doesn't look too bad.


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10


Canon 60D IMG_6375.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Blaze0303

9/10, her face might be slightly overexposed, but i'm no pro.



Nat geo sign in Singapore.


----------



## Conspiracy

8/10 nice one

from my recent return trip to old car city. shot on Fomapan 100 with the Bronica


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> 8/10 nice one
> 
> from my recent return trip to old car city. shot on Fomapan 100 with the Bronica


7/10 - I think I would like to see it in color, seems to fade into the trees... which is also cool

I was bored in my hotel room while travel for work. Snapped this of my shoes.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/freitz1/10526915165/
Allen Edmonds Strand (1 of 1) by freitz1, on Flickr


----------



## groundzero9

8/10
Very nice, but the composition seems to be a bit left heavy. My eye keeps getting drawn to the out of focus toe of the shoe.


----------



## BeardedJesus

9/10 very nice mate


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> 8/10
> Very nice, but the composition seems to be a bit left heavy. My eye keeps getting drawn to the out of focus toe of the shoe.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for the tip. Yeah I needed to bump the F stop up to 5 to get more of the shoe toe in focus. I just had those shoes resoled the bottoms don't look like that anymore.


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10


Canon 60D IMG_6456.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## curve_in

9/10


----------



## Blaze0303

7/10 Good shot, but its not in focus.

Last nights shoot for a friend.


----------



## Jameswalt1

8/10


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10

My neighbor got all fancy for her homecoming.

Canon 60D IMG_6573.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## iCrap

9/10

Messing around w/ the 11mm on the D800...


----------



## scottath

7/10
Almost got out of the reflection.
Be careful with such wide lenses, as you get tonnes of distortion unless your flat onto the subject (and even then you still distort a bit)
Stick the camera in the engine bay, would be a cool shot









http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottath/10662780955/
House Shopping by scottath, on Flickr


----------



## -javier-

10/10 really nice love the mood

http://www.flickr.com/photos/javierzphotography/10725183363/


----------



## freitz

10/10 GREAT IMAGE
http://www.flickr.com/photos/freitz1/10789568276/
IMG_1402 by freitz1, on Flickr


----------



## Jameswalt1

8/10


----------



## zemco999

8/10

My first go at manual focus...


----------



## Lisjak

6/10


----------



## zeiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-javier-*
> 
> 10/10 really nice love the mood
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/javierzphotography/10725183363/


how do you do this type of "lighting" in your photo. Ive tried to create that but I can't...I use lightroom


----------



## -javier-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeiter*
> 
> how do you do this type of "lighting" in your photo. Ive tried to create that but I can't...I use lightroom


is all natural light, i do sometime use a light reflector.


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10 on the shack/house

This is my first real photo using my Einstein and walked around my buddy's car. This is a 20 shot composite...im thinking of doing a full composite job and changing the landscape too...hmmm


Mohammed's Lexas IS by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## -javier-

10/10 love the exposure, very nice.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/javierzphotography/10862922623/


----------



## kingsnake2

Seems maybe just a little bit to white washed (thats prolly not the technical term) but good. 8/10

One I took at a Japanese tea ceremony we had Wednesday. I'm still quite the amateur but was a pretty scene:


----------



## richuwo11

6/10, would have been nicer if the tea cup in the foreground was lit up.

Here is one from a highway project I was working on:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9718950907/
Road_Work.jpg by richuwo11, on Flickr


----------



## orange2k

9.5/10 really nice picture! love long exposure pictures!


----------



## kingsnake2

7/10, Cute dog but seems like it shoulda been a little closer or more bokeh or something
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richuwo11*
> 
> 6/10, would have been nicer if the tea cup in the foreground was lit up.


Ya, though just for reference that's not a tea cup. It holds cold water.

This is a tea cup:


EDIT: idk why the pics broken, just click it.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingsnake2*
> 
> 7/10, Cute dog but seems like it shoulda been a little closer or more bokeh or something
> Ya, though just for reference that's not a tea cup. It holds cold water.
> 
> This is a tea cup:


8/10

Nice oriental style BTW.



Taken with a GT-N7000 and edited with pixlr express, I have no access to my pitures taken with the NIKON D200 right now bc I'm at work.. I will upload one later reduced to about 82% JPG quality to upload faster


----------



## hokiealumnus

7/10. It's great scenery, but there was a bit too much snow filler in the lower left. I would have moved the subject a little closer to center (but not much) and crouched down a bit to get more scenery, and less trampled hill.









This is my first time in this thread, so here goes nothing!


----------



## -javier-

http://www.flickr.com/photos/javierzphotography/10161198194/


----------



## hokiealumnus

You forgot to rate my photo.









I'd give that portrait an 8/10. It's a good photo, absolutely, but it looks just a hair over-exposed.


----------



## Ashtyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> 
> You forgot to rate my photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd give that portrait an 8/10. It's a good photo, absolutely, but it looks just a hair over-exposed.


5/10

in my opinion reds are saturated , lack definition and composition of the photo does not say anything, sorry if I'm so hard, I'm no expert so I'll probably be wrong, but it is my opinion
I think it would have been better if you had remained focused the entire flower.

It's my first photo in this thread


----------



## hokiealumnus

Well, that stings a bit but we're not going to get any better if we aren't criticized; I've got thick skin.

For your portrait - 6/10. If it were just a photo, I'd give it 8/10. Composition and lighting are good. It just looks like there was a lot done in post processing with the background and I'm not really a fan of heavily processed images. If I'm wrong and that's how the camera saw it, please feel free to correct me though.









I'm posting this next photo with a caveat - it was taken on a very cloudy day, so please be gentle if you think it's too dark; this is just how it looked outside that day.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> 
> Well, that stings a bit but we're not going to get any better if we aren't criticized; I've got thick skin.
> 
> For your portrait - 6/10. If it were just a photo, I'd give it 8/10. Composition and lighting are good. It just looks like there was a lot done in post processing with the background and I'm not really a fan of heavily processed images. If I'm wrong and that's how the camera saw it, please feel free to correct me though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm posting this next photo with a caveat - it was taken on a very cloudy day, so please be gentle if you think it's too dark; this is just how it looked outside that day.


Nice pic, a bit dull to my liking though. 7/10

Here's a pic taken with a D200, long exposure (just messing around):



Here's a pic taken with my phone + pixlr express (to add old effect) in cuba:


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

10/10


















Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiealumnus

9/10, really like that shot into the sun.


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10


You know what really grinds my gears? by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 8/10
> 
> 
> You know what really grinds my gears? by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


10/10 I just think that is an awesome picture.


IMG_14s53 by b.walker36, on Flickr

She feel asleep in my slipper when she was a little baby.


----------



## rtop2

^ 10/10 Its so freaking cute! And technically, the photo was executed perfectly.










DSC_0734 by rtopken, on Flickr


----------



## curve_in

7/10 I like this picture but I'd like to see more contrast.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curve_in*
> 
> 7/10 I like this picture but I'd like to see more contrast.


I would go 8/10, It may be me but I feel like the colors are a little dull.

More of me kitten, who is not 1.5 yrs old...Just happened to be looking through my unorganized photo drive.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11077903094/
Mazo Watching Hockey by b.walker36, on Flickr


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Heh. 10/10.


----------



## Sean Webster

cat already rated and pic above doesn't count as ratable. But 1/10 lol


Canon 60D IMG_9678.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## hokiealumnus

9/10, I like the isolation. Was the vignetting in-camera or did you do it in post-processing?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> 
> 9/10, I like the isolation. Was the vignetting in-camera or did you do it in post-processing?


It was in both. I walked around the car with my strobes doing a long expose and popped them off and it created a slight vignette, I then enhanced it in post.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> 
> 9/10, I like the isolation. Was the vignetting in-camera or did you do it in post-processing?


]

8/10, Great pic. The only reason I did not go higher is I was not a fan of the butterfly being in the center of the frame. A third would have been better in my opinion, but that could have ruined the pic also







.

Last one of Mazo I promise lol

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11094355186/
my bowl by b.walker36, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

4/10 I miss my cat.


My Civic Hatchback by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 4/10 I miss my cat.
> 
> 
> My Civic Hatchback by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


10/10 ad ready.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volvo*
> 
> 10/10 ad ready.


8/10 , I wish there was more of the headphones in focus.

Heres a late night shot.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/freitz1/11216458655/
Thanksgiving 2013 (11 of 20) by freitz1, on Flickr


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> 8/10 , I wish there was more of the headphones in focus.
> 
> Heres a late night shot.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/freitz1/11216458655/
> Thanksgiving 2013 (11 of 20) by freitz1, on Flickr


7/10

Not sure if its me or my monitor but it could do with a slight bit more 'pop' IMO.

My photo:


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 hmmm, I don't like the tabletop/background color


Kiki's Jeep by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 8/10 hmmm, I don't like the tabletop/background color
> 
> 
> Kiki's Jeep by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


I know right, neither do I. It was pine, and super hard to balance. :/

8/10 on yours, great compo and all but I would prefer if it were some how less overexposed? There's a beautiful vision in the background.

My photo:


----------



## fighter25

6/10
I don't quite like the tilt shift effect, but I see why it's there. Everything else looks good

Recent photo from an impromptu Paul Walker tribute meet. Also one of the last shots with my D40 before I got my D7100.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/striking_photography/11165673726


----------



## Sean Webster

For above a 7/10 Cropped too tight imo. Should have gotten at least the back of the car and cut at dead center in the front for framing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volvo*
> 
> I know right, neither do I. It was pine, and super hard to balance. :/
> 
> 8/10 on yours, great compo and all but I would prefer if it were some how less overexposed? There's a beautiful vision in the background.


lol, yea I have the same issue shooting on my desk too, wood just doesn't come out good. For the Jeep shot I felt like doing a high key for once...im so used to low light backgrounds or blue skys and am bored of it lol.

One from tonight, 8-10 shot composite.


Canon 60D IMG_1270-Edit.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## hokiealumnus

8/10; well done. Looks like that's another fixed camera with flash walkaround, then combining the photos. I like the technique.


----------



## Infinitegrim

9.5/10 -- Not really much to say, not sure how you could make it better!

I was trying to show off the new "Sand" colored rail, which is why the focus is centered on the Geissele Brand name. There is no effects with the colors. This was taken after sunset while it was snowing. Only light used was my porch light!


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10


Canon 60D IMG_1196-Edit.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Nicnivian

Sean, your photos are always amazeballs. 10/10.

Would love to see a little tutorial from you. I have a new XR6 Turbo that I would love to try and accomplish even a fraction of what you do here.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicnivian*
> 
> Sean, your photos are always amazeballs. 10/10.
> 
> Would love to see a little tutorial from you. I have a new XR6 Turbo that I would love to try and accomplish even a fraction of what you do here.


Thanks, I'll post one up soon.









*Edit:* Here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1449193/guide-automotive-photography-lighting


----------



## Blaze0303

LFA rolling shot + Mt. Fuji


----------



## hokiealumnus

9/10, great shot!

Holiday festivities in Durham, NC.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*
> 
> 9.5/10 -- Not really much to say, not sure how you could make it better!


Thanks!


----------



## Radmanhs

very nice 9/10

I took this picture a while ago to show the inside of my comp for one of my clubs



it pretty blue, but thats what cathodes do... i want to take classes since all i have is a point and shoot with no experience what so ever


----------



## Sean Webster

5/10 I'm not a fan of the blue on everything or the composition.









Sooo...I learned how to use my Einstein + Variable ND filter on the beach.










Canon 60D IMG_1503.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Radmanhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 5/10 I'm not a fan of the blue on everything or the composition.


well, then again i didnt really have a choice with the blue lol, my system is full of blue cathodes


----------



## hokiealumnus

9/10 on Sean's. I like the image, composition, etc but the focus seems to have caught on the background beach rather than your model herself. I'd have preferred her to be the focal point.









Here's another from the holiday evening in Durham.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

6/10 Looks like a cool place nonetheless.

I've been messing around with some artistic stuff with lights and long exposures with my girlfriend, this is what I have so far.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

7/10. Interesting and somewhat novel.


----------



## micro5797

This is a pretty good picture for shooting through glass. I like the back ground colors and bokeh. Softer image than i would like, but that cant be helped. 7/10


----------



## nyk20z3

Recently got back in to Photography -

Local park on post taken with a Sony A58 & Sony 35mm f/1.8 Prime Lens.


----------



## nyk20z3

Double Post


----------



## Nicnivian

8/10, a little heavy on the vignette at the bottom for my taste, but that's my only gripe.


She doesn't look it, but she was very excited to play in the rain.


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10 image soft, subject is underexposed and doesn't capture the happiness she should have been having lol.


Canon 60D IMG_1509.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Tman5293

Being new to photography, I'm almost afraid to rate but to my very untrained eyes that looks pretty good to me. 9/10

How about this:


----------



## Blaze0303

Good shot but the lens flare killed the contrast a bit, nice bokeh though! 7/10

Clean engine bay!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

10/10









I posted this before but I want some professional opinions









Also this was taken with my phone's(galaxy s2)


----------



## Tman5293

I'd say 7/10. The lens flare is out of control. In my barely educated opinion the sun should not have been centered in that photo.

How about this shot guys:


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I'd say 7/10. The lens flare is out of control. In my barely educated opinion the sun should not have been centered in that photo.
> 
> How about this shot guys:


Interesting cause in this photo my goal was to make the sun in the center and I also wanted flares in the pic makes it nicer for me








anyway 9/10

Again with my awesome SII camera


----------



## Tman5293

6/10

I tried my hand at astrophotography last night and here is the result, the Orion constellation:


----------



## Mongol

8/10...not bad for a first timer. Were you shooting free hand? I see a little jutter

I was out messing around with my 100mm macro in the snow, when I heard a lil birdie flying overhead:



(S)he was on the move...covered a couple hundred feet of sky in a blink.


----------



## _Nikhil

6/10 for the bird. Its nice.

Canon S110
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11176187916/


----------



## Tman5293

I say 7/10. Needs more exposure time.

Here's a selfie of my camera:


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

8/10 Me do like, just something is just a bit off......I wish I knew what I wanted to see. Something with the sun...maybe lower? I may never know. But lovely still. I do love a sunset.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

7/10. My eyes are drawn to a light post due to the composition. Why is that interesting? I feel like I should be focusing on the people instead.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

6/10 Don't find the shot too interesting and don't like the fact I can see through the lens. Would possibly work better with a macro lens to have the background more in a blur.

Shot this at a music show. Tons of fog and terribly low light for my slow lens but oh well.


----------



## adanmtxt1

9/10 Those types of shots are ridiculously difficult to pull off, and that one turned out well. Nice work!

Happy holidays!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lunitic/11394747456/
Happy Holidays by Lunitic, on Flickr


----------



## aeRsneM

7/10 Tis the season


----------



## Tman5293

7/10


----------



## jellybeans69

8/10

Learning to shoot with my first dslr ever


----------



## Tman5293

7/10

Much better than your previous shots. Good improvement!









Fresh out of Photoshop:


----------



## spRICE

6/10 The wall in the background is very uninteresting and the record player is overexposed. I like the way the headphones are lit though.


DSC_0013-3 by Sam.B.Price, on Flickr


----------



## PR-Imagery

8/10 subject could use more light





Spoiler: Settings



Camera Model: Canon EOS 5D Mark II
Lens: 28-300m Tamron
Shooting Date/Time: 18/07/2013 10:16:33
Shooting Mode: Manual Exposure
Tv( Shutter Speed ): 1/8000
Av( Aperture Value ): 4.5
Metering Mode: Evaluative Metering
ISO Speed: 640
Lens: 28-300mm
Focal Length: 65.0mm
Image Size: 5616x3744
Image Quality: RAW
AF Mode: One-Shot AF
Picture Style: User Defined 2(Marvels Advanced 3.4)
Sharpness: 0
Contrast: -3
Saturation: -2
Color tone: 0

Shot from large tug anchored in bay, significant wind, light chop


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10, that scene looks awesome!


Allison by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## PR-Imagery

9.5/10

Tropical Storm Gabrielle on approach earlier this year



(feels like I posted this before, not sure)



Spoiler: Settings



Camera Model: Canon EOS REBEL T3i
Shooting Date/Time: 10/09/2013 14:43:27
Shooting Mode: Manual Exposure
Tv( Shutter Speed ): 1/1250
Av( Aperture Value ): 5.6
Metering Mode: Evaluative Metering
ISO Speed: 200
Auto ISO Speed: OFF
Lens: EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
Focal Length: 55.0mm
AF area select mode:Manual selection
Picture Style Neutral
Color Space: Adobe RGB


----------



## jellybeans69

9/10 Beautiful.

Will get more outside photography done once holidays start, meantime


----------



## Jixr

meh. you're appature is too wide, neither mouse is in focus.
6/10 product shots are boring go outside and shoot, or find an image/style you like and try to copy it as best you can ( you'll learn alot )

Here is a fun change of pace, here is my halloween costume photo from this year.


image is probably crap because i pulled it off my phone.

I used my bed sheets to make curtains, a tv, a regular lamp with a yellow t-shirt on top of it, and my DIY softbox for ligthing.
not my best work, but it was really fun trying to copy some pro-photos.


----------



## MistaBernie

Cleaned. If you had a post removed or edited, it was either off topic or quoting an off-topic post which was deleted.


----------



## Tman5293

5/10


----------



## PR-Imagery

8/10 portrait, tighter crop





Spoiler: Settings



Camera Model: Canon EOS 5D Mark II
Shooting Date/Time: 30/07/2013 11:27:28
Shooting Mode: Manual Exposure
Tv( Shutter Speed ): 1/500
Av( Aperture Value ): 7.1
Metering Mode: Evaluative Metering
ISO Speed: 100
Auto ISO Speed: OFF
Lens: 28-300mm Tamron 1:4.5-5.6
Focal Length: 28.0mm
White Balance Mode: Auto
AF Mode: One-Shot AF
Picture Style: User Defined 2(Marvels Advanced 3.4)
Sharpness: 0
Contrast: -3
Saturation: -2
Color tone: 0


----------



## Jixr

8/10, seems too busy, the camera rig seems to take away from teh dude in red if that was supposed to be your subject.
but good colors and lighting adjustments.

here is one i did ahwile back, I think i editied the photo to make it too dark, i'll go back and fix it eventually.


----------



## staccker

8/10 - The green grass, gray clouds, and blue sky look nice together but the trees are blocking the bridge.


----------



## Tman5293

6/10


----------



## spRICE

7/10 There are too many things to focus on. Maybe cropping tighter to the central leaf would help. Also, the white balance seems a little purple (on this monitor).


SF 2 by Sam.B.Price, on Flickr


----------



## Jameswalt1

8/10


----------



## jellybeans69

8.5/10 Kid photos are always adorable.

Graffiti wall painted by kids


----------



## zemco999

8/10 I think that the left side should have been aligned more with the straight line going up the wall. I also think it would be awesome to see that shot with everything black and white, except for the wall.

 Merry Christmas!


----------



## Tman5293

8/10

Here's a shot of the Orion Nebula that I took last night:


----------



## PCModderMike

6/10


----------



## zemco999

8/10 I think that you should not have had the tree on the left in the picture, it is a nice accent, but DAMN that view is amazing.


----------



## TUDJ

7/10

I like the colours, branches look like they could be sharper.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

9/10. Neat!


HK USPt by Carl Haupt, on Flickr


----------



## zemco999

9/10 Only thing I would have liked to see is USP to be in focus as well. beautiful.


----------



## Tman5293

7/10


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> 7/10
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


6/10, too much clutter in the background imo.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> 6/10, too much clutter in the background imo.


8/10 colors look at little over saturated


----------



## PCModderMike

Sharp, but not very interesting. 7/10


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Sharp, but not very interesting. 7/10




8/10 captures the city really well

(Actually both of my pics are captured with a lumia 920 and i have no background in photography so i would love some pointers







)


----------



## Tillmander

6/10 Not quite sure whats going on there


----------



## Tman5293

7/10 Everything seems slightly out of focus..........

I just got a 50mm/1.8G lens today. Here's my first decent shot with it. I was trying to capture the bokeh effect that it is famous for:


----------



## Tillmander

9/10 solid photo


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10

Friends messing around with their posing the other night:


Canon 60D Canon 60D IMG_3410-Edit.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Tman5293

8/10 for the photo

4/10 for the cars


----------



## TUDJ

8/10 - front leaves out of focus distracted me, I do like it though!










I'm really new to photography so would love some comments (constructive criticism) along with the rating


----------



## Tillmander

8/10 nice use of the rule of thirds


----------



## Tman5293

6/10 Under exposed and out of focus.


----------



## TUDJ

8/10, nice


----------



## Jixr

6/10 for the content, 8/10 for a product style photo

Cute I guess,.



I really wanted to try to get the arch centered, but I was hanging out a car window AT 60mph and missed the shot.

And incase you've not figured it out, its a bridge.


----------



## jellybeans69

7/10 Just feels strange

Taken with stock 18-55 i took few days ago


----------



## Jixr

5/10, either buy a proper flash or don't use the pop-up. also try to get more eye level with kids, helps you kinda see the world that they are seeing. cute kid though.

Lets try this one.
its a pretty poor shot, but the seahorse was neat.


----------



## Jameswalt1

7/10


----------



## Tman5293

8/10


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> 8/10


5/10. The photo is a little lost for want of better word, it needs something in focus, or a subject at least. Still the bokeh is nice and smooth !

First time shooting with the X20. I'm happy enough with it, considering this was at ISO3200 and I think 1/30th of a second


----------



## ginger_nuts

7 / 10

I feel it is a little dark, but I am no photographer or artist.

This taken with a 4yr old point n shoot, through the plexi.


----------



## _Nikhil

6/10 - Nice


----------



## Tman5293

7/10 Definitely interesting though lacking exposure.


----------



## jellybeans69

9/10 opposing to some others i like different product photos


----------



## Sean Webster

5/10

Hows this for the car? lol @Tman5293

Mustang by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 5/10
> 
> Hows this for the car? lol @Tman5293
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustang by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Amazing as usual 9.9/10









I always liked this picture for some reason, grocery store sushi!


----------



## SanguineDrone

Hello everyone, I hope it's okay if I bring a question along (and a poor photo).
But first, 8/10 looks delicious, but I'm not too fond of the background and it lacks something special enough to make it a 9 or 10.

If you guys have read the LGA771 to 775 thread, you'll recognize what this is.
The first one is taken on a Canon T1i with the 18-55mm kit lens using a tripod +time delay and manually focused using live view at 10x magnification.
ISO is 100 exposure compensation is +2/3. I tried the macro mode, and full manual and messed with some settings but this was the best I could get.

The second one is taken with my cell phone, just holding it with my hand, and to me, zoom in a lot and it looks better IMO.
I realize that this isn't really the right lens to be using, but I was not expecting my phone camera to be so comparable.

T1i:


Camera phone:


----------



## hokiealumnus

4/10, sorry. You need better lighting for sure.

One reason the phone photo looks 'better' is that more of it is in focus, so it looks clearer. However, if you look closely, the pin-mod section on the T1i photo is crystal clear, but the rest is blown out due to a thin depth of field. +2/3 exposure compensation isn't doing you a huge favor either. Use better lighting rather than trying to positively expose it via the camera. Then, once you have good lighting, shrink your aperture to ~f/8 and more of the CPU will be in focus.

Christmas at the US capitol.


----------



## mossberg385t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> 
> 4/10, sorry. You need better lighting for sure.
> 
> One reason the phone photo looks 'better' is that more of it is in focus, so it looks clearer. However, if you look closely, the pin-mod section on the T1i photo is crystal clear, but the rest is blown out due to a thin depth of field. +2/3 exposure compensation isn't doing you a huge favor either. Use better lighting rather than trying to positively expose it via the camera. Then, once you have good lighting, shrink your aperture to ~f/8 and more of the CPU will be in focus.
> 
> Christmas at the US capitol.


6/10

Nice composition, very noisey, if you take it into camera raw or Ps or Lr you could push the black in the sky, its brownish and full of noise which is the bit that bothers me. If it were mine I would fiddle with the color temperature maybe just a touch cooler.

Sarasota, Fl from atop 2nd st parking garage Edit:hosted on imgur


----------



## hokiealumnus

8/10, I like the lens flare

Re: your comments - FWIW, that's exactly how the sky looked. It was overcast and the city lights were reflecting off of the clouds. The color reproduction is dead on and not due to noise. here's another shot of it. Both were taken at ISO 1600, which isn't too noisy on my camera (Canon T3); ISO 3200 gets ugly with noise.

EXIF for the shot above: f/3.5, 1/25 sec, ISO 1600, 18 mm, -0.7 eV, No flash

For the shot below: f/4.5, 1/10 sec, ISO 1600, 31 mm, -0.7 eV, No flash


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> 
> 8/10, I like the lens flare
> 
> Re: your comments - FWIW, that's exactly how the sky looked. It was overcast and the city lights were reflecting off of the clouds. The color reproduction is dead on and not due to noise. here's another shot of it. Both were taken at ISO 1600, which isn't too noisy on my camera (Canon T3); ISO 3200 gets ugly with noise.
> 
> EXIF for the shot above: f/3.5, 1/25 sec, ISO 1600, 18 mm, -0.7 eV, No flash
> 
> For the shot below: f/4.5, 1/10 sec, ISO 1600, 31 mm, -0.7 eV, No flash




8/10 nice shot of the building

This shot is with the Lumia 920 the focus ruined the pic a little


----------



## micro5797

@hokiealumnus
What would have really made that shot would be to use a low iso on a tripod and a long exposure.


----------



## hokiealumnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> 
> 
> 8/10 nice shot of the building
> 
> This shot is with the Lumia 920 the focus ruined the pic a little


Thanks!

For the phone photo, I'm not sure what's going on with it, but something in me just doesn't really care for it. The blue/red item in the upper left is distracting from the main subject, which is out of focus. I think it would have been better if you had filled the frame with the flowers themselves, cutting out everything else, including that distracting item as well as the flower pot itself. So, as it sits, maybe 4/10? Definitely not trying to be mean, it's kind-of a visceral reaction kind of thing. Please don't be offended!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micro5797*
> 
> @hokiealumnus
> What would have really made that shot would be to use a low iso on a tripod and a long exposure.


Thanks for the suggestion, and I completely agree with you. Had I a tripod then and the time, I'd have taken aperture down to f/16 or so to get some nice sunstars from all those lights, run it at ISO 100 and let it sit for a few seconds. But no tripod led to higher ISO so the shutter speed could be fast enough to prevent camera shake.

Anyway, this is the last one of the Capitol rotunda itself and then I'll stop with the Capitol Christmas.


















EDIT - EXIF data for that one: f/5.6, 1/13 sec, ISO 1600, 69 mm, -0.7 eV, No flash


----------



## mossberg385t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> For the phone photo, I'm not sure what's going on with it, but something in me just doesn't really care for it. The blue/red item in the upper left is distracting from the main subject, which is out of focus. I think it would have been better if you had filled the frame with the flowers themselves, cutting out everything else, including that distracting item as well as the flower pot itself. So, as it sits, maybe 4/10? Definitely not trying to be mean, it's kind-of a visceral reaction kind of thing. Please don't be offended!
> Thanks for the suggestion, and I completely agree with you. Had I a tripod then and the time, I'd have taken aperture down to f/16 or so to get some nice sunstars from all those lights, run it at ISO 100 and let it sit for a few seconds. But no tripod led to higher ISO so the shutter speed could be fast enough to prevent camera shake.
> 
> Anyway, this is the last one of the Capitol rotunda itself and then I'll stop with the Capitol Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - EXIF data for that one: f/5.6, 1/13 sec, ISO 1600, 69 mm, -0.7 eV, No flash


7/10 its nice but its missing something to push it over the edge and make it spectacular, I'd probably crop out the under exposed part below the rotunda

Shot at 6400 ISO 1/20sec removed all ISO luminance in camera raw to create the painterly looking clouds


----------



## Kalavere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mossberg385t*
> 
> Shot at 6400 ISO 1/20sec removed all ISO luminance in camera raw to create the painterly looking clouds


Ease up on the noise reduction, you've removed all sharpness from the image. Personally, I love noise grain.







6/10



This is an image I took summer of last year, 1/160th of a second, f/3.8 @ ISO 100.


----------



## mossberg385t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalavere*
> 
> Ease up on the noise reduction, you've removed all sharpness from the image. Personally, I love noise grain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6/10
> 
> 
> 
> This is an image I took summer of last year, 1/160th of a second, f/3.8 @ ISO 100.


I did it intentionally, I like noise but not 7D 6400 ISO noise







it looks much better as a print than digital. I have a version with the noise, Ill post it for you when I find it.

Digging the DoF, what lens? My only complaint is the leaf stem in focus and the pink in the bottom right, draws my eye towards the outside of the composition

9/10

Sarasota, FL hotel


----------



## Kalavere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mossberg385t*
> 
> Digging the DoF, what lens? My only complaint is the leaf stem in focus and the pink in the bottom right, draws my eye towards the outside of the composition


It was a Nikkor 105mm Macro, back when I used to shoot Nikon. How I miss my D7000.


----------



## Jixr

*c-c-c-c-c-c-c-combo breaker!*

9/10 I really like it.

Now to put things back on track.

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_8669_zpsf6b2a388.jpg.html

the tree in the reflection is a little distracting, but I didn't want to crop it out and lose the bottom section. I had dinner on the 60-something floor of this building, a nice private corner room. It was pretty fancy.

Canon 600d w/ Canon 17-40 f4l 20mm iso 100 f4


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10


Canon 60D IMG_3329.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## funfortehfun

Good 'ol Sean Webster as always. 10/10 on the photo level, although I don't particularly find cars an interesting subject in the first place...


----------



## PR-Imagery

9.5/10





Spoiler: Settings



Canon EOS REBEL T3i
Shooting Date/Time: 01/01/2014 10:14:42
Shooting Mode: Manual Exposure
Tv( Shutter Speed ): 1/320
Av( Aperture Value ): 3.5
Metering Mode: Evaluative Metering
ISO Speed: 1600
Auto ISO Speed: OFF
Lens: EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
Flash: Off
White Balance Mode : Auto


----------



## jellybeans69

8/10

Something of NY evening


_Settings:_
F2.5
1/50s
ISO 1600, though i probably would have gotten away with 800 here.
Lens - 35mm/F1.8


----------



## Jameswalt1

6/10


----------



## TUDJ

9/10, looks great.


----------



## freitz

Love the Detail and the black and white. I will continue the trend.

9/10, I wish you pushed the highlights a little more of the left side of the image.

Here is a quick shot from my recent Puerto Rico trip.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/freitz1/11450349666/
Puerto Rico 2013 (10 of 19) by freitz1, on Flickr


----------



## Jameswalt1

10/10 Amazing.

My little girls Xmas present









-








-

EDIT: What are the best export settings for Lightroom for uploading to this site? The compression is atrocious looking. This particular photo above is absolutely razor sharp in it's original form and on Facebook too. Perhaps I'm uploading too high of a resolution for this site? I also noticed when I uploaded a pic to my build log today that I had previously uploaded a while back the quality is far worse than the previous upload of the same exact photo. What's going on here?

EDIT2: Thanks for the URL tip - waaaaay better







(picture above is now the URL image). How would you do it for multiple photos in a build log?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 10/10 Amazing.
> 
> My little girls Xmas present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> -
> 
> EDIT: What are the best export settings for Lightroom for uploading to this site? The compression is atrocious looking. This particular photo above is absolutely razor sharp in it's original form and on Facebook too. Perhaps I'm uploading too high of a resolution for this site? I also noticed when I uploaded a pic to my build log today that I had previously uploaded a while back the quality is far worse than the previous upload of the same exact photo. What's going on here?


Do not upload to OCN. Upload it elsewhere like imgur or flickr and paste the image URL into your post like this:










EDIT: Since you mentioned that it is posted on facebook you can copy the image URL from there as well and it will work the same way.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 10/10 Amazing.
> 
> My little girls Xmas present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


9/10, cute


----------



## Kalavere

7/10



A shot I took from the very top of Pen y Fan, the highest point in the Brecon Beacons.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalavere*
> 
> 7/10
> 
> 
> 
> A shot I took from the very top of Pen y Fan, the highest point in the Brecon Beacons.


100000000/10 I just had to say so







,could you post a link to the original pic with a higher res please?


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalavere*
> 
> 7/10
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shot I took from the very top of Pen y Fan, the highest point in the Brecon Beacons.


Rating again as other guy didn't post a pic..

10/10, stunning area of the country done justice by a fantastic photo


----------



## Radmanhs

I really wish i knew how to use photoshop, is there somewhere good to learn like a series on youtube?


----------



## Tman5293

7/10 for both.


----------



## Aeloi

8/10 - Love the warm glow of the tubes. Maybe move the keyboard?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/joshschmelzle/11811525565/
Nightgown by J.Twitch, on Flickr


----------



## PCModderMike

8/10 - I'm not really feeling the shadow on the left side of her face, wish her face had been turned towards the right into the light.


Random food pic while on vacation in Boracay, Philippines.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Random food pic while on vacation in Boracay, Philippines.


6/10, nothing stands out to me.

Posting this one again as it got missed higher up the page


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Random food pic while on vacation in Boracay, Philippines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6/10, nothing stands out to me.
> 
> Posting this one again as it got missed higher up the page
Click to expand...

2/10

For God's sake man, the beer...the beer stands out!







lolol


----------



## hakz

9/10

wow that's a mucho! 9/10 only because it's not that ice cold! haha








how's the vacation here?

wild ducky appeared! Hakz used flash! It's not very effective


----------



## hokiealumnus

5/10. I'm interested, but more from a 'what is that keyboard doing there?' perspective, more than anything else.


----------



## Jameswalt1

6/10


----------



## micro5797

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 2/10
> 
> Why does this image get a 2/10?
> Could you elaborate or give some cretique?
> How could they make this image better?
> 
> I really like the silhouette.
> I think it has a lonely feel to it that is intriguing.
> There is enough IQ, the haze in the air draws your attention to the darker part of the image, the subject.
> I love the shape of the tree, looking like wind blown hair.
> 
> I think that this image would be very interesting if they added a person perhaps reading a book sitting under the tree.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micro5797*
> 
> Why does this image get a 2/10?
> Could you elaborate or give some cretique?
> How could they make this image better?
> 
> I really like the silhouette.
> I think it has a lonely feel to it that is intriguing.
> There is enough IQ, the haze in the air draws your attention to the darker part of the image, the subject.
> I love the shape of the tree, looking like wind blown hair.
> 
> I think that this image would be very interesting if they added a person perhaps reading a book sitting under the tree.


Thanks for your comments


----------



## Kalavere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 6/10


Cute shot, 7/10.

A daft picture of my Standard Schnauzer, Inka.








ISO 100, f/1.4 1/50th second.


----------



## TUDJ

I like that! 8/10 If I was being picky I'd say the couch needs cropping out and it would be good to see a version with all of his face in focus.

A friend making sushi


----------



## Cmoney

7/10... I like all the colors.. but the photo is a little busy IMO.

Just picked up my first DSLR last month; enjoying learning


----------



## Sean Webster

5/10


Canon 60D IMG_3649-Edit.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Tman5293

7/10


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> 7/10


5/10 - I don't think it's the most interesting photo and could be sharper.


----------



## Kalavere

6/10, an odd composition, cute dawg though.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> I like that! 8/10 If I was being picky I'd say the couch needs cropping out and it would be good to see a version with all of his face in focus.


Ah yes, it was straight from camera RAW. I've not yet actually edited it, it's an old pic from when I did nothing but shoot at f/1.4, haha. And 'he' is a 'she'.


----------



## Tman5293

No image/10


----------



## _Nikhil

5/10


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10


Canon 6D IMG_5510.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Durdle Class A

9.5/10 - but flare effect seems a bit over the top for my taste


----------



## Tman5293

6/10


----------



## 420Killah

7-10
love the depth what lens did you shoot with?



Flickr


----------



## Kalavere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *420Killah*
> 
> 7-10
> love the depth what lens did you shoot with?


8/10, really great image! I've never had the chance to shoot vehicles before, I should really give it a go.











223 secs, ISO 100, f/11.
Shot with a Sigma 8-16mm, before the days of knowing what diffraction is, ha.


----------



## scottath

Much more distortion than diffraction - 7/10
If you have lightroom you can probably correct that image too now with the most recent version.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottath/11903553376/
Clovelly by scottath, on Flickr

^^ Look at it big - then think of it as a 80MP version







( 7 images stitched @ 50mm in portrait)


----------



## Kalavere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottath*
> 
> Much more distortion than diffraction - 7/10
> If you have lightroom you can probably correct that image too now with the most recent version.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottath/11903553376/
> Clovelly by scottath, on Flickr
> 
> ^^ Look at it big - then think of it as a 80MP version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( 7 images stitched @ 50mm in portrait)


10/10, superb image, even at 1600x400 the image isn't done justice.









The distortion is the fact it's shot at 8mm, on a crappy Sigma 8-16mm. It was very soft in the corners (and at 1:1 due to the exposure time/diffraction) but to be fair I didn't know much about photography at the time and that's an old ass image I've dug up.


----------



## Tman5293

7/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *420Killah*
> 
> 7-10
> love the depth what lens did you shoot with?


I took that one with a 50mm/1.8G lens.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> 7/10
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I really like the colours of the sky and clouds, I do think the image is too busy though and I think a slightly longer or shutter speed would have suited the movement of the water better.

6/10

This is my very first attempt at night sky photography:


----------



## Jameswalt1

8/10 love it.


----------



## Tman5293

7/10


----------



## HPE1000

8.5/10


----------



## 420Killah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 8.5/10
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10000-10 WHERE CAN I GET ONEEEE!



I do a lot of automotive photography**


----------



## adanmtxt1

Very creative and nicely set! 9/10.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lunitic/11975805185/
Chicago by Lunitic, on Flickr

Backstory:


Spoiler: Backstory



So what happened is I've wanted to shoot the shoreline, and the views of Milwaukee and Chicago from this pier near my house; tonight was very clear with a full moon, so I went out. But while the roads are all clear, salted, and dry, Lake Michigan has apparently had a lot of water blow over the pier from which I wanted to shoot, which froze, thawed, re-froze, and effectively created several sheets of very hard ice with what looked like snow in between. It didn't look bad, but the layers must have built up to 6" - 8" thick and as soon as I drove onto it, I had zero traction. Figured that'd be a problem I'd contend with after I took my pictures. That was at 6:45 PM.

From about 7:15 PM to about 8:30 PM I intermittently tried to find my way clear, with some help from my dad. We didn't actually progress any nearer to dry pavement; we just slowly rotated it 180*, at which point the local tow truck we called showed and pulled me out via a winch. Nice guy; Fred's Towing Winnetka. He had a beastly F550.

It's a C250, rear-wheel drive with all-seasons. And while 4Matic may have helped, the 2012 Mercedes-Benz C-Class proved a comfortable and relaxing car I wholeheartedly endorse choosing if you anticipate getting stuck in inclimate weather.


----------



## Tman5293

7/10


----------



## scottath

EDIT - got Ninja'd

8/10 - looks like a nice spot for a panorama

http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottath/11902686005/
Wombarra by scottath, on Flickr

Another pano. Raining morning - made it into ice with a long exposure - again multi-images stitched.


----------



## Tyrannocanis

7/10, little boring


----------



## PCModderMike

7/10 kinda cool

I'm the weird guy at the table holding a DSLR








But I was on vacation and we were just enjoying our time.


----------



## Tman5293

8/10


----------



## Sean Webster

2/10


Canon 6D IMG_5462.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Tyrannocanis

10/10
http://s664.photobucket.com/user/Fraust/media/Land/DSC01687.jpg.html


----------



## TUDJ

5/10 - powerlines in the way, could be framed much better.


----------



## zemco999

9/10 love the trail of water having some highlights

Decided to test my gopro with fisheye after the snowstorm today


----------



## _Nikhil

8.5/10


----------



## Frodenstein

8.5/10

Feels a bit too warm. Needs a bit more head room. Other than that, nice picture.

Tried to do one of those cliche water splashing photos.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frodenstein*
> 
> Tried to do one of those cliche water splashing photos.


9/10, nice and sharp, bright colours too


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> x


8/10 I like abandoned stuff like this but I don't know about the colours, too much black for me (background)


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> 8/10 I like abandoned stuff like this but I don't know about the colours, too much black for me (background)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --snip--


I took a while editing that one, any lighter in the background it detracted from the subject too much for my liking, see your point though!

9/10 for yours, think it could be slightly improved with something on the left side of the pathway, maybe someone/couple walking. I really like the atmosphere


----------



## zemco999

9/10 are those fountains?



Still testing the fisheye to see if I like it or not


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> 9/10 are those fountains?


They are


----------



## hokiealumnus

7/10 for zemco999's photo. I like the fisheye and the scene, but it's a bit dark in an under-exposed way, not in a pleasing way, if that makes any sense.

This is my first try at editing a RAW file (well, DNG file converted from RAW). It's a simple branch, but it called to me so I had to shoot it.










Here's the original for reference.


----------



## zemco999

7.5/10 I feel like it has a lack of highlights along the branches, whereas looking at the original I see plenty of them

Slight repost, using the original photo that you rated above:


----------



## adanmtxt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> 7.5/10 I feel like it has a lack of highlights along the branches, whereas looking at the original I see plenty of them
> 
> Slight repost, using the original photo that you rated above:


7/10

Shooting snow like that and having it turn out is hard, I know. With a fisheye, you might tighten up the composition or play with angles to see how to optimize the shot you're looking for.

Shot from Volo Car Museum, Volo, Illinois. Clean Camaro.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lunitic/12043657735/
Camaro by Lunitic, on Flickr


----------



## Eggs and bacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adanmtxt1*
> 
> 7/10
> 
> Shooting snow like that and having it turn out is hard, I know. With a fisheye, you might tighten up the composition or play with angles to see how to optimize the shot you're looking for.
> 
> Shot from Volo Car Museum, Volo, Illinois. Clean Camaro.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lunitic/12043657735/
> Camaro by Lunitic, on Flickr


8/10 the slight tilt is a little off putting subconsciously

portra 400 is pretty sweet stuff.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12086290146/
couple-alley by Hamish Nicholson, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10 Crooked and could have been centered better

Started a new project: Peeps of FAU

Canon 6D IMG_0020.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## hokiealumnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Started a new project: Peeps of FAU


9/10. Nothing to complain about there. Lovely bokeh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> 7.5/10 I feel like it has a lack of highlights along the branches, whereas looking at the original I see plenty of them


Thanks, that's quite helpful; I'll keep it in mind for future edits.

For today, a butterfly.


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> For today, a butterfly.


8/10... I think the focus on the tip of the leaf takes a little bit away from the subject, but I like it a lot!

Here is a shot of the sunset tonight on Cape Cod, MA:


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10


Canon 6D IMG_0653.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 6/10
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon 6D IMG_0653.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


9/10 - would walk all over that lawn in barefeet!


----------



## PCModderMike

8/10 really like the long exposure.


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10 You should cut out the background and make it all white, needs more DOF, and harsh CA on edges from small DOF.


Canon 6D IMG_0664.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## PCModderMike

8/10 nice as always. I think the guitar case is in the way and a little distracting, but I know that was probably out of your control if you were just walking around snapping pics.

Another one of me just messing around with this watch.


----------



## sccr64472

7/10. I think it needs more in the frame or just crop it.



My first photo with my first decent camera!







I went to the Woodland Park zoo today to practice!


----------



## Yeti Poacher

7/10 - what camera you using?


Holiday Eats by Carl Haupt, on Flickr


----------



## PCModderMike

Looks yummy 8/10


----------



## sccr64472

It's just an entry level camera. I bought a Sony NEX 3NL and then added a zoom (55-210mm) lens, so I have two lenses.


----------



## Tman5293

7/10


----------



## Yeti Poacher

7/10 - is that a composite lower?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingcarr/12072182103/
Watchful Saint by Carl Haupt, on Flickr


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeti Poacher*
> 
> 7/10 - is that a composite lower?


Yep.


----------



## curve_in

8/10 I'd like a bit more contrast.



A few Mercedes at work. SLS Black edition, E350 and a S550.


----------



## Tman5293

6/10


----------



## I-Eradicator-I

8/10

descrcare.jpg 4k .jpg file


----------



## davcc22

10/10^


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> 6/10


Mosin food? Omnomnom


----------



## Conspiracy

shot has a lot of potential but the lost detail from possible cell phone quality kills it 5/10

took some test shots for a makeup test with a friend yesterday after a headshot shoot.

shot with single speedlight through an octobox camera left and the 1D2 + 100mm macro


----------



## Jixr

9.9/10 the light reflection in the eye looks weird, kinda smudgy.

Now...
The greatest photo of all time....

A CAT WEARING A TIE
<-- That cat actually
0/10 for photo quality, 10/10 for adorableness

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_8749_zpsd5198f9b.jpg.html


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10 That is coo cool.










Canon 6D IMG_0898.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## andre02

8.5/10 Slight lack of realism.


----------



## HPE1000

6.5/10 Sign gets in the way, not too sharp and the subject isn't all to interesting.

It snowed


----------



## kpforce1

7/10... I actually liked this the more I looked at it. At first glance it wasn't very interesting and seemed kind of boring... then it "clicked" for me







immediately made me think of the song Signs by Tesla lol. I'm not sure if you were going for something like that or if it just happened that way -edit- now I see the post above yours about the sign lol

not that this really belongs in this thread of awesome, but here is one of the better shots with some depth of field on my cell phone


----------



## Conspiracy

shoot a little looser. With this framing it just doesnt look that interesting. 6/10

not my normal type of photography but i liked the light and the guy just standing there waiting for the bus. Shot on HP5+ with the Bronica and 135mm f4


----------



## Yeti Poacher

8/10


Mazda RX-3 by Carl Haupt, on Flickr


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeti Poacher*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 8/10
> 
> 
> Mazda RX-3 by Carl Haupt, on Flickr


7/10 - I think on a bright day the colour of the car would really pop


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

8/10. Perfect setting for a horror movie









Taken on my Note III, while on crew rest


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> 7/10 - I think on a bright day the colour of the car would really pop


I agree! Unfortunately it was a dreary weekend.


----------



## Jixr

for a cell phone shot not bad, I like the mountains. 8/10

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_8662_zps6595c234.jpg.html

And oldie of mine, but I like it, now that I know editing a bit bettor, i need to re do some of it.


----------



## hokiealumnus

9/10, really like that one.










B&W PP in LR 5.3. Here's the original.


----------



## Tman5293

9/10

I got a new car today!


----------



## PCModderMike

Wow nice ride, congrats. 9/10 on the car....the picture is pretty normal, 7/10.

Only posting a random pic just because I wanted to comment on your new car, so nothing special at all about my pic...just a new lens I got today.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> X


10/10 do want


















(I remembered to turn VR off this time I used the tripod







)


----------



## andre02

9.7/10 Looks pretty impressive to me, don't know if the colours are "spot on".



The second car from the top is mine.


----------



## Tman5293

4/10


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> 4/10
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


5/10


----------



## Frodenstein

7/10. Composition is alright. The highlights are a bit blown out though.


----------



## Tillmander

8/10


----------



## kevin7898

5/10, i think you need the whole cooler in the shot

IMG_0700 by kevinstuparyk, on Flickr


----------



## Frodenstein

7/10. The color of the truck is blending in the background. Composition could be better.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

9.5/10. Really nice lighting!


NYC Dining by Carl Haupt, on Flickr


----------



## Tman5293

7/10


----------



## Sean Webster

2/10


----------



## hokiealumnus

I'd start a thread on that. This thread doesn't really get that detailed.

Sean's: 8.5/10. Nothing wrong there, but if I had to find something, I'd say the background was a hair too bright.

Curleyy's: I like the shot, 8/10. TBH, I prefer the original to what you were working on with PP.

Random photo from my recent time travels.


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

6/10

Great technique, the rest is unimpressive.










@Curleyyy


Spoiler: For your consideration



Yes, starting a new thread would be the right choice, as Hokiealumnus said.
Now, to your photo. The actual problem is that your red channel is heavily overexposed in the hand. If you provided the raw file, it would be slightly more malleable, but overexposing anything is generally a very bad idea, because the shadows tend to preserve a lot more detail, and tend to not clip as much as the highlights. In short: it's possible to "restore" details in underexposed images, but overexposed images lose your details for good.
A quick fix would be to use the channel mixer in Photoshop to bring in the data from green and blue and use a mask to isolate the hand.
Like this:








That is the photoshop file: http://www.sendspace.com/file/7sugza


----------



## hokiealumnus

Agreed, but very happy on the technique comment! Technique = my goal. Interesting subjects will present themselves...I just want to get the technique down so when they do I'm ready.









For yours 7/10. I like it, but it's not the most compelling. Flea market? Those can be a lot of fun to shoot.

Not sure why this brake wheel called to me, but it did. Shrug.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

6/10. Would prefer the entire wheel to be in focus.


M.R. Ducks by Carl Haupt, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

5/10, the vignette, it BURNS!

Got to shoot Echosmith tonight at my uni. Here is the lead singer.


----------



## hokiealumnus

9.99/10, it's almost perfect. The coke cups in the background took away the hundredth of a point.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 5/10, the vignette, it BURNS!


Too much, eh? How do you know when it is appropriate? Or is it a matter of personal taste? Thanks!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeti Poacher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 5/10, the vignette, it BURNS!
> 
> 
> 
> Too much, eh? How do you know when it is appropriate? Or is it a matter of personal taste? Thanks!
Click to expand...

Yea, for that pic it is...way too noticeable. I'd say both. Usually you don't want your vignette to be too noticeable if you use/have one. Sometimes I use it a little bit when i feel the pic benefits from it, but I keep it subtle. But then some people don't like it at all.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Thanks Sean!


----------



## 5prout

8/10 to the last picture. I like it!

I just got a nikon d40 camera, and am starting to learn the ins and outs of photography. I have so much to learn!

Anyways, here's a picture of my cat out in the snow, that I took today. I would love some critics/tips.


----------



## Eek

2/10.

Heres a few tips for you when taking pictures with animals.

1. Shoot from their height and not shoot down at them, It'll make the image a bit more interesting.

2. Try using the rule of thirds. I'm not gonna type a big explanation of what it is so here's a link
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_of_thirds

3. Try to set your focus at their eyes. It'll draw the attention of the viewer much much more.

Hope I wasn't too harsh


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eek*
> 
> 2/10.
> 
> Heres a few tips for you when taking pictures with animals.
> 
> 1. Shoot from their height and not shoot down at them, It'll make the image a bit more interesting.
> 
> 2. Try using the rule of thirds. I'm not gonna type a big explanation of what it is so here's a link
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_of_thirds
> 
> 3. Try to set your focus at their eyes. It'll draw the attention of the viewer much much more.
> 
> Hope I wasn't too harsh


Hey, not at all.







Thank you so much for the tips, that's just what I wanted! I wasn't expecting to get a good rating, I'm here to learn.


----------



## Cmoney

9.5/10... It looks heavenly on that beach









Boring snow day left me randomly shooting my brother's dog... she was sure focused







(Still very green with my DSLR so any comments greatly appreciated... I did take notice of the above notes on animals, so thank you!)


----------



## Yeti Poacher

8/10 - good depth and color.


Dam by Carl Haupt, on Flickr


----------



## Mongol

8.5/10

I like it...but that vignette...a bit too much IMO, then again, that's just my opinion.











I know it's a terribly composed picture with awful wires in the way, I'm just testing out a 16-35L


----------



## zemco999

4/10 Like you said the power lines got in the way, and I also think that the right side is too dark. I would have LOVED to see a picture of the sky where the clouds break, in reference to the story of Moses crossing the sea



edit: this is the whole album I took today http://imgur.com/a/tG5kK#0 . Out of 350 pictures, I only liked those :/


----------



## Jixr

I likes it.

9/10, not sure what i'm lookking at though

I present, the hipster.

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_4643_zps3015497a.jpg.html

BONUS:

Been brushing up on my North Korean Photoshop classes.
( i've never really "shopped" something before, just for lulz )


----------



## Eek

4/10

Her whole body facing away from the frame doesn't really work Imo. Although she may be looking towards the frame, I just couldn't see her eyes! I know rules are meant to be broken but I really feel she should be facing towards the frame. The B&W conversion isn't the best. It is somewhat lacking contrast and mood, the dark backpack is drawing my attention to it as the focal point of the image even though it is not. The colors of the sky/clouds are almost clipping (could just be my phone, away from my workstation)


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10, nice!


----------



## hokiealumnus

9/10. 6D is looking great in low light!










Fairly certain that's a Nephilia pilipes. Terrifying looking, massive creatures. Not the best shot; the camera was held as far over my head as I could get it using live view to confirm focus.


----------



## zemco999

8/10 looks on my screen that you focused on the webbing right below the spider. Can I ask where you took that? It is a _beautiful_ spider.

I bring you something a little more rustic


----------



## hokiealumnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> 8/10 looks on my screen that you focused on the webbing right below the spider. Can I ask where you took that? It is a _beautiful_ spider.


It is indeed a nice looking spider as spiders go. It was taken at the Museum of Life and Science in Durham, NC. They have a Tarantula too, but it's in a cage. These guys (there are four I think) are right there without so much as a screen. Guess they trust them to stay put!

It's in the same facility as the butterflies, which are quite fun to photograph as well.


----------



## ace8uk

Haven't contributed for a while, but wanted to pop by and say something; @Sean Webster, I've been following this thread for a long time and I really love how much you've developed. Your style isn't always to my taste, but when it is you hit the nail on the head, and it's always a pleasure seeing your photos, regardless.

To keep to the rules of the thread, I noticed that Zemco's picture wasn't rated, so I give you 2/10. It might seem harsh but I'm just giving my genuine opinion, nothing really makes it a striking image to me, and the focus didn't hit the mark either. Hokiealumnus, is that your photo in the link? It seems like it is, and if so I give it a solid 6/10. It could be sharper and a little more interesting in terms of originality, but a decent catch nonetheless, and I love the shadow on the foreground leaf.

My contribution, someone leaving work, managed to capture them just as the sun was beginning to set between the buildings.


----------



## hokiealumnus

Apologies, the photo was not meant to be rated (hence, i didn't rate his either; though I appreciate your comments!), it's already in here somewhere. He had asked about the location of the spider and that was just an example as part of my answer. Sorry for the confusion. Anyway, I'll shut up now. Great photo!


----------



## Eek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace8uk*


8.5/10

Yes, the horizon is not level, subject is in the center of the image and not following the rules of third, there are some perspective distortion but golly... I think you broke all of those "rules" in a very good way and glad that you did. Fantastic lighting on the main subject, I love how the light is coming from that "alley" in between the building and casting a long soft shadow. Adds dimension and depth to an otherwise flat photo. Sky is exposed perfectly and the scene is just underexposed enough to set the mood for the image. Very artsy. I like









P.S- I know there is nothing you can do about the scene but that thing in front of the middle building is kind of distracting.


----------



## Eggs and bacon

6.5/10 seems a little too bright for my tastes, also has a kind of weird paper texture.

A test photo from fuji xe1 + 35mm
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12261506625/


----------



## Tman5293

7/10

Experimenting with black and white:


----------



## Scott1541

5/10 You've just taken a pic of the back of your car, nothing even remotely interesting and it's not even a good car







Your experimenting seems to be working though, the picture does appear to be black and white to me









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Just kidding, I can't talk, I can't even afford a car




















Don't know why but I really like this photo, just took it about 5 hours ago.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

6/10. Okay pic.. I like the comp and lights.


Viper Booty by Carl Haupt, on Flickr


----------



## Eek

5/10

Overdone HDR. Focal point appears to be the rear right taillight area yet there are too many distracting reflections in the paint, not that reflections are bad, they sometimes help define the contours of the car.. but in your case there was just way too much. I know at car shows, nothing much can be done about reflections, but a CPL should help to a degree.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## vittau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eek*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10/10
Nice pose, perfect DoF, lighting and tone. Nothing to complain really...









_The Wanderer by VitorMach_


----------



## kbros

9/10

Today is my 3rd day with the d70, mind you I'm using a manual focus 50mm for this shot. Be as harsh as you can, I'd love to get really good at this.
http://flic.kr/p/k3T9Un


----------



## Oliver1234

9.5/10. Great position, though in the upper left there is an area of focused window which throws off depth perception, it seems like it's just as close as the lizard.
Taken with a Nikon Coolpix L120 Point and shoot, playing around cyborg M.M.0.7:


----------



## p1en1nja

10/10 Very well done, especially for such a simple camera
Photo taken with iphone in Yosemite National Park. This is El Capitan.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

8/10. I like the comp overall but the barren trees in the foreground are a bit distracting and encroach on the mountain view (but maybe you were looking to highlight this).


Eastern Tiger Swallowtail by Carl Haupt, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10, nice capture!


----------



## Eggs and bacon

9/10 I like it

etrs, fp4+ & rodinal, 75mm, for those interested.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12006575106/


----------



## kbros

9/10


----------



## hokiealumnus

9/10, great detail, good lighting, solid isolation. Well done.


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> 
> 9/10, great detail, good lighting, solid isolation. Well done.
> SNIP!


awsome photo 9/10 had ot remove cos i was asked to by the oner of said photo


----------



## adanmtxt1

Flower is beautiful. Great detail and isolation! 8/10

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lunitic/12572225653/
Honda FCEV Concept by Lunitic, on Flickr


----------



## hokiealumnus

9/10, LOVE the perfect reflection on the windshield, well done. My only very minor gripe is that it could have cropped a little closer to the car but TBH, I'm not sure if that would have made it better; just something to try maybe.

Keeping with the flower theme, let's try a rose this time.


----------



## Tman5293

8/10


----------



## Jixr

I give that photo....

A 5.0

but for realsies, I see it as a 6/10, mainly because its nothing that interesting, mainly the car, see em all the time so i'm 'eh' on em. Car is dirty too, you can see hand marks in the dust.

Not an exciting photo, but i've been playing with manual focus on my cheap-o 50, and I took this pic the other day, and just now looked at it, I think I nailed it. I still want a 50 1.4, just haven't pulled the trigger on it yet.

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_9116_zps92159161.jpg.html


----------



## kbros

8.2/10
I think it would've looked nicer if the whole cat's head was in focus instead of just the face.

http://flic.kr/p/kdLpiV


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Hmm.. 5/10? Not too interesting of a picture. I get the feeling you were trying to show the bird's silhouette against the scenery. Try playing around with different angles.


Lily by Carl Haupt, on Flickr


----------



## hokiealumnus

8/10, good bokeh on the lights and solid catchlights in both eyes.


----------



## Conspiracy

7/10 nice timing with the light


----------



## Tman5293

7/10


----------



## kbros

9.5/10
NEEDS MOAR LOW









http://flic.kr/p/k3DdCc


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10

Detail product shot of one of our fishing rods.


----------



## heatherreyes

also a 7 out of 10 for me. Angle can be improved

nz tours


----------



## Mongol

9.5/10....you had me at fishing rod.










Is that a Loomis or Lamiglas blank? Nice wrapping.


----------



## hokiealumnus

No photo that's not rated, so picking back up, a shot from walking about last weekend.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> 
> No photo that's not rated, so picking back up, a shot from walking about last weekend.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


6/10

The foreground is underexposed and there isn't a focal point which draws attention. Looks like a nice place though









This was on my phone, I didn't have a decent camera with me but really liked the lighting in the trees, I hope to recreate this with a better camera sometime.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongol*
> 
> 9.5/10....you had me at fishing rod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a Loomis or Lamiglas blank? Nice wrapping.


Pretty sure this one is a Gator Glass blank. Thanks!


----------



## Eggs and bacon

9/10 a nice detail product shot

Sculpture are Canberra, etrs, 75mm, fp4+
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12005925974/


----------



## Awsan

Taken with a Lumia 920

I wanted a bigger flame but unfortunately i came to the party a little late


----------



## Conspiracy

pretty good for a phone shot 7/10


----------



## QuietReading

Nice action shot. 8/10.



Taken at Auschwitz. Nine people were forced to cramp together in eacht small space. You can see the size of the other persons for reference.


----------



## danilon62

10/10 damn nazis, they deserved a cruel death, I personally know a woman who lived in the concentration camp of Mauthausen during the last days of the war, has told me a lot of unvelivable and cruel stories, for me its the darkest chapter in human story, how did they got to do that?



This pic was took by me some time ago during last summer, sun was about to go to sleep


----------



## Jixr

really sorry to combo break, but that is awful. Part of me would love to visit those types of places, but on the other hand I don't know if I could bare to see the conditions and perils many lives had suffered and died in.

to pic above, 5/10, the dar shadowed areas are too even with the sunshine, I would like to see more sky if possible ( but I do love sunset and sky photos )
But since it seems you're in your car with a cell phone, i'll bump it to a 6.

( and to not combo break, finds random image on my work computer )


really wish the fence was not in the way, but I only had GA tickets ( this year i'm packing my 70-200, and some nice tickets in the stands )

Motorcycles!
( Moto3 USGP in Austin )

litterally the first day shooting with my t3i, I've only been into this for less than a year, and its fun to see how well I improved.


----------



## danilon62

8/10 for capturing the movement without distorsioning the picture lol

Heres another one







Was took some years ago with a crappy phone camera (By that time, phones with cameras were awesome lol)

The place where the pic was took: https://www.google.es/maps/@42.3185623,3.3125951,624m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Tman5293

5/10


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> *pic*


Pretty nice. I would say at least 8-9/10. The moving guy on the left kind of draws attention (he is looking at you) compared to the other people, the others look neutral. The Lexus is nice and looks a bit Audi-ish IMO. I would have cropped the picture a bit from the left.

Here is my picture. Please bring on all criticism. I am a beginner photographer.


----------



## Curleyyy

I'm terrible with ratings, (6/10?) seems a little underexposed and perhaps a little too much vignetting for my liking.

PHOTO: Green Day from Soundwave 14'


----------



## davcc22

7/10 good pic bit to mutch b&w for me tho got bored at a mates place had me camera on me and this happened the camera is a panasonic DMC-FT10


----------



## Karlz3r

Thanks for the comment. The picture was shot in the evening and it was pretty dark already.
I wanted to use fast shutter speeds to put the movement of the water to still.
A difficulty with picturing snow - upping the exposure results in overexposing the brighter snow, leaving it just as white spots. I decided to leave more detail in the picture, resulting in a dimmer picture.


----------



## BlockLike

6/10 would have been better if in allign with keys and has caught some flare from the logo

Old river bridge in a local park


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> 6/10 would have been better if in allign with keys and has caught some flare from the logo
> 
> Old river bridge in a local park


tthanks for the ideas man will try that now tih my new phone to see how it handles ulra low light


----------



## Tman5293

6/10


----------



## Oliver1234

8.5/10, good except for the one door open and not the other, and the title above it is slightly off center.


----------



## danilon62

Dont be so bad with my pics! They were taken with a 1Mp camera lol

7.5/10


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oliver1234*
> 
> 8.5/10, good except for the one door open and not the other, and the title above it is slightly off center.


9/10 I want to say something's wrong with it but I can't pick up on anything
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> x


wth/10









(Double rate since I already rated one then another appeared)



First time out with my new 35mm


----------



## GTR Mclaren

9/10

love the expresion of the dude


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> 9/10
> 
> love the expresion of the dude


The R15 <3 <3 getting mine soon


----------



## Yeti Poacher

9/10. Meet Tobin:


Tobin by Carl Haupt, on Flickr


----------



## Scott1541

Tobin looks like a nice cat


----------



## Tman5293

8.5/10


----------



## davcc22

found it on fb


----------



## Truedeal

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> found it on fb


6/10
The picture looks like it was taken by a phone with its res set to 480p but that's just me.



You can see the minimal time I spent trying to create this box..lol


----------



## Jixr

4/10 too much J.J. Abrams lens flare for me.

So this is probably one of the best shots I've taken.
( and only my 2nd paid job )

A High School Sr handing the ball off to his baby brother, who is his biggest fan.

I'm very proud of this one, and is probably one of the few pictures i've taken thats been able to capture some emotion.

Don't care what you rate it, its an 11/10 in my book.
http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/watermark_zps0c1e2222.jpg.html

Canon T3i
Canon 70-200 f4 L
94mm F4, ISO 100, 1/640


----------



## Curleyyy

Got the moment captured on that one there 9/10, could do with a little straightening by pulling down a tad on the left side of the image.

PHOTO: Michael Crafter from Confession - Warped Tour AU 13'


----------



## Yeti Poacher

8.5/10. Nice capture!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingcarr/12905813485/
Sign of Spring by Carl Haupt, on Flickr


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeti Poacher*
> 
> *pic*


Nice pic! The bird looks a bit grumpy, hehe. I'd say 8-9/10, the light is a bit too soft, but I guess it's normal for winter time.









Here is mine:


----------



## Tman5293

7/10


----------



## 420Killah

6/10
The paint is insane on that car what show is this from?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *420Killah*
> 
> 6/10
> The paint is insane on that car what show is this from?


It's the Porsche booth at the Dallas Auto Show.


----------



## Jixr

photo 9/10

car 0/10 I hate when people stretch the tiers to fit wider rims.
( either that its just lens distortion )

while were on cars, another from last weekends job

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_9926-Edit_zps02ac8178.jpg.html


----------



## -javier-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> photo 9/10
> 
> car 0/10 I hate when people stretch the tiers to fit wider rims.
> ( either that its just lens distortion )
> 
> while were on cars, another from last weekends job
> 
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_9926-Edit_zps02ac8178.jpg.html


7/10

http://www.flickr.com/photos/javierzphotography/12912771265/


----------



## Tman5293

9/10


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10 I found one in silver yesterday!


----------



## Cmoney

9/10... my dream car too!!

I tore my MCL last week in jiu-jitsu, so this week I brought my camera along


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> 9/10... my dream car too!!
> 
> I tore my MCL last week in jiu-jitsu, so this week I brought my camera along


5/10

It's cropped a little close and I can't tell what's happening. The guy in black takes up too much of the frame IMO.


----------



## Tman5293

6/10


----------



## Scott1541

New thread title needed: "Rate Tman5293's car show photo thread"


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> New thread title needed: "Rate Tman5293's car show photo thread"


I've got like 170 shots from that show and I'm eager to share. I primarily shoot cars so of course that's what I'm going to post shots of.


----------



## hokiealumnus

Re: Tman's Camaro - 7/10. I'd have cropped closer to the car. Good shot otherwise. Not a fan of that front spoiler though; not sure what's going on there.

Re-shot this lens last night. The fifty is nifty!


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

5/10 as a product shot:
The best opportunity to use a tilt-shift. Always clean the subject. And the glare on lens can use some work.


----------



## Tman5293

8/10


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10


----------



## SmokinWaffle

4/10. Little dull!









quick shot from a car meet I happened to stumble across after dinner at a restaurant. Nothing special but I'm just starting to understand photography properly, which is nice.


----------



## Curleyyy

Very clear/clean, would have changed the hue a little, maybe a bit of vignette but that's more of a personal choice, captured it well, good angle 8/10


----------



## BlockLike

8/10

great light and contrast

This one is from my travels on a trip to Romania


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10


----------



## davcc22

8/10 great dof effect


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 8/10
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Rating again as other post has no photo. 9/10 I really like the similarities of the white leggings and the overexposed lower portion of the background. Great work


----------



## Moreorless

8/10 - Interesting combination of shapes, feels a little "bottom heavy" for me.


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10

Tried out something different.


----------



## micro5797

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Tried out something different.


I am not rating this photo, but i have seen things like this done by Lindsay Adler (i think that was who did it). I am still not sure what to think about it. Thus i don't know how to fairly rate this photo.
Have you also tried a rectangle over the eyes? Use a black board with just a 6" x 2" strip of white or tinfoil to reflect light over the eyes. You may like that look.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Tried out something different.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9/10 I really like the shot and the idea to it (i might have to try this out) my favorite part is how the light shines in her eyes and it makes her eyes so clear and the depth to them especially when you zoom in that said it would be interesting if there was a way to make her eye a bit more evenly lit on the inside. its only a 9 because while i do like hte green in the background and there NEEDS to be some color to this shot to add some mood i think it is a little distracting and her hair is floating there.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> 9/10 I really like the shot and the idea to it (i might have to try this out) my favorite part is how the light shines in her eyes and it makes her eyes so clear and the depth to them especially when you zoom in that said it would be interesting if there was a way to make her eye a bit more evenly lit on the inside. its only a 9 because while i do like hte green in the background and there NEEDS to be some color to this shot to add some mood i think it is a little distracting and her hair is floating there.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


5/10 - nothing does it for me unfortunately. It could be a much more interesting shot if taken from the dog's level.


----------



## hokiealumnus

8/10. Big fan of the trees and the reflection is crazy smooth; barely a ripple.


----------



## Scott1541

8/10, I like it but IMO the crop is a little too tight, but I guess that's what you get with a 50mm on a crop body


----------



## hokiealumnus

9/10, great shot, very moody.



I've decided to move to Flickr instead of my own host for everything. I've also done away with watermarking. I'm not that important.









You're right about the swing set too, 50mm is a little longer than I'm used to. That said, even through I missed some of the frame, it just felt right the way it was rather than trying to get the poles in there.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> 
> 9/10, great shot, very moody.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided to move to Flickr instead of my own host for everything. I've also done away with watermarking. I'm not that important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right about the swing set too, 50mm is a little longer than I'm used to. That said, even through I missed some of the frame, it just felt right the way it was rather than trying to get the poles in there.


5/10 - I'm not sure exactly why but this photo doesn't do it for me, I can't put my finger on it, maybe because there's no obvious subject.


----------



## hokiealumnus

9/10. The only thing that could make that better is a liiiittle more light. Just a smidge.

Re: Your rating - I can respect that. Truth be told, I wanted to see how the nifty handled sunstars and ended up liking the result. You saw through my ploy!

Here's one of the same sky with a subject.


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 I love shooting the sky myself, there is always something cool and interesting up there.


----------



## mironccr345

8/10 Mysterious.


----------



## micro5797

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 8/10 I love shooting the sky myself, there is always something cool and interesting up there.


I think that this is one of the more creative photos i have ever seen. Wonderful wonderful job on the idea and composition. The subject is perfectly in focus with great exposure.
The bright to the right is the first thing my eyes go to and i have to search for a split second to find the subject. This is not necessarily a bad thing that you have to look and think about the photo, but for me it takes away from the photo.

I just thought that this photo needed more discussion and not just be passed by.

Next poster don't forget to rate "mironccr345" photo.


----------



## hokiealumnus

For rating micronccr345's, I would go 6/10. It's not a bad shot, but the DoF is too thin; it would be greatly improved if the entire side facing us were in focus.

Went to downtown Raleigh for the St. Patty's day parade and got some fun shots. I processed a couple as color and B&W, so I'll post both. I prefer this one in B&W. Rate whichever one you prefer.


----------



## Cmoney

8/10 I prefer the B&W one as well... the top of the building is cut off, but other than that I like it.

I went for a long hike today and found this textured head/face wedged between two logs in the middle of nowhere... strange but cool.


----------



## hokiealumnus

9/10, really like it. Interesting texture, very interesting story behind the subject too...wonder how it got there?

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## PCModderMike

7/10


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 7/10
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Being fussy, I think the DOF is too narrow, being a product style shot I think it might be better with all of it in focus. 8/10


----------



## Oliver1234

9.8/10
Really great, and almost flawless, great dimensions to show the massive trees behind him, good focus, clear subject, nice contrast of colors, the ONLY thing I could mention would be to straighten it a bit, but it's down to opinion for that.


----------



## hokiealumnus

6/10. There's nothing wrong with the cat and it's a clear photo, it's just not that visually interesting. Catching it with a different background (preferably one he/she didn't sort-of blend into) would help a lot.

Here's another color vs. B&W. I think I like the color version of this one better. Obviously B&W is a bit cropped; the sky didn't look right in B&W; just a white blob.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

8/10. I too like the color version.


Orchid I by Carl Haupt, on Flickr


----------



## TUDJ

9/10. Nice light, nice DOF, nice and clear. Nice









Another, albeit quite different shot from Sunday's race:


----------



## Curleyyy

Pretty good action shot, subject in focus with blurred bg, nice. Could be my monitor, but perhaps lighten the rider up a little?

From this: (raw/stock)


To this: (processed/edited)


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10


----------



## Scott1541

8/10 Good but the subject should be a litter further to the right IMO.


----------



## Demondrumer

guy above me: 9/10
great focus point! and near flawless picture... just not my personal taste thats all

No photo editing yet.....
was from my trip in indiaa


----------



## BlockLike

7/10 great perspective

This is one from travels round my home city looking for old urban vs nature sites


----------



## biatchi

That's cool








I love overprocessed HDR's, lots of people don't it seems


----------



## BlockLike

hdrs have their place, but sometimes get seriously overused


----------



## 420Killah

Ultimate Dubs 2014 sorry for more car show stuff


----------



## c3p0c3p0

Dunno what to say. It's a nice shot. Maybe I'm not that much into car stuff. Just put some nice speakers in it and I'm happy









Just a fixie..


----------



## Demondrumer

7/10 great photo and lighting.... its just that part of it is cut off which annoys me otherwise it could have been much better but nonetheless great photo!


----------



## Jixr

6/10

I'm not sure what it is, would like it either to be zoomed out more to see more of the building, or physically closer to the gazibo thing. I don't really know what i'm looking at.

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_9413-Edit_zpsa4e8f874.jpg.html

SamCat. farting around with my new 50 1.4


----------



## Tman5293

9/10


----------



## Sean Webster

5/10


----------



## hokiealumnus

10/10, you've got that car thing down.


----------



## Jixr

6/10 I like the i statue of lincon, but the church in the back and the tree don't really help it stand out, and the light stand is weird too.


if it looks a little pink, its because it is.


----------



## Curleyyy

That photo looks sick, how do you do that, or is it just a fisheye? Also I can't see any pink in there, maybe a little bit to the left of the building.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> That photo looks sick, how do you do that, or is it just a fisheye? Also I can't see any pink in there, maybe a little bit to the left of the building.


Hate to combo break.

Its a bower 8mm fisheye lens.
( the granite used in the building has a hint of pink, so from far away the capitol building looks reddish/pink )


----------



## Cmoney

7/10 A little too dull in the B&W for my taste, but I like the headphones









Another shot from a recent hike of mine out at the State Park.


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10


----------



## Yeti Poacher

10/10. Fantastic!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kingcarr/13361783504/
Daily Timepiece by Carl Haupt, on Flickr


----------



## ace8uk

6/10. I like the lighting of it (if a tad over exposed at 9 o'clock), but I don't think the arm hair is doing it any favours! Would have been nicer on a plain background. Also, watches are generally photographed at 10:10, for aesthetics and so as to frame the brand logo, but I guess that can be seen as more of a marketing thing. Nice watch though!









Tried something different, looking for opinions so figured I'd post here.


----------



## PCModderMike

Nice shot ace, I would say 8/10. I like the angle and how much you fit into the frame, and the colors look good.

Playing with new fittings.


----------



## hokiealumnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Playing with new fittings.


Nothing to complain about there. I might have cropped it a little closer though. 9.5/10.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 6/10 I like the i statue of lincon, but the church in the back and the tree don't really help it stand out, and the light stand is weird too.


Washington.









Totally get the criticism. I was trying to frame him with what was available and it turned out a little busy. The light stand is b/c it holds both street light and lights shining on the capitol building.

A railroad'ish shot.


----------



## Demondrumer

10/10
in my opinion this is great composition! It isnt an over used idea and it is well portraid!
really like the picture


----------



## hokiealumnus

Thank you very much!

Yours I'd rate 8/10. I like the idea and the execution, but for me there is a little too much negative space. That's a personal preference though. Technically there's not a thing wrong with it; it's a very good photo

Here's a little flower took at lunch today. With the kit lens.



When I say little, I mean really little, it's a tree bloom from a Bradford Pear tree. So let me re-state that. That was taken with the EF-S 18-55mm IS STM kit lens. Amazing little lens for what it is.


----------



## Jixr

I like it. Pretty flower, excellent lighting, pretty colors. Overall, pretty pleasant photo.
10/10

I picked up a new toy ( canon EOS-M )

I think I over did the tilt-shift filter a bit ( i'm just now getting into photoshop )

But as far as a test run of the camera and testing out the idea I like it.
( I wanna copy this idea and use it when I can do a long exposure with some star trails behind )
http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/C...b-4c44-8b91-a3f739b5db44_zps13fb8a2b.jpg.html
( if the colors look off, photobucket is killing my contrast from how the original looks on my screen. )


----------



## mironccr345

7/10


----------



## PCModderMike

9/10
I like the subject, like the colors, only small gripe is I think it would be better if the whole flower was in focus.


----------



## Mongol

8/10 I love pumps. 9/10 nice product shot.



I stopped by NYC on Saturday...One World Trade Center and its surrounding buildings.


----------



## Conspiracy

interesting shot but has a lot of potential to be better 6/10

goofing around helping a friend with some simple shots to start a model look book. nothing fancy


----------



## PCModderMike

8/10 I like the lighting and the angle, nice photo.


----------



## Mongol

Another sweet product shot. 9/10

Another shot from my stop in NYC


----------



## Moreorless

7/10 - Good shot but could do with the top 3rd of so cropping away for me.

This will probably need a click for a larger view to see it best...


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10


----------



## jellybeans69

8.5/10 always interesting photos from you Sean


----------



## kbros

8.5/10 Eyes look great in that photo.

Screwing around with the manual 50 while I wait for my nifty fifty to get here, this manual doesn't seem very sharp.


----------



## Scott1541

6.5/10 Nothing too interesting









https://flic.kr/p/mzUugH


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> 6.5/10 Nothing too interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/mzUugH


6/10 - I wish you filled the frame with car and blow out the background a little bit.

https://flic.kr/p/mAWZSf


----------



## jnataros

8/10 - awesome shot; excellent exposure with potential harsh lighting!

Here's one of mine from an old marketing shoot...


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> 6/10 - I wish you filled the frame with car and blow out the background a little bit.


I couldn't be bothered to crop it before uploading to flickr, but other than that there's not a whole lot you can do when there's people walking around everywhere and space is already pretty tight without the people


----------



## kbros

9/10
Did an obligatory carwash shoot with my friends scooby today.


----------



## Conspiracy

8/10 very cool but you chopped dudes head in BG


----------



## ace8uk

6/10 I love the warm back lighting from the sun, the fact that it works as a hair light and emphasizes the blossom on the trees is beautiful. In addition, the tones of the blossom compliment the glittery top half of the dress really nicely. Unfortunately the skin tones look a little flat, some fill flash or reflector work to add some depth to the face would have worked well here.

Pretty standard studio shot from a little while back:


----------



## kbros

9/10 Nice

Another of the STi..


----------



## Conspiracy

soapy 8/10

random shot from yesterday trying something different


----------



## hokiealumnus

9/10, I like that a lot. Good lighting, it tells a story. Very nice.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> 
> 9/10, I like that a lot. Good lighting, it tells a story. Very nice.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


6/10

Looks a little soft, slightly over exposed, especially the white petals.


----------



## hokiealumnus

8/10, good candid.


----------



## kbros

9/10 Nice

He wants to go outside so bad.


----------



## Wiz766

8.5/10 creepy little bugger, but gorgeous shot!

Up in WA state. Taken with thee Galaxy S4


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> 8.5/10 creepy little bugger, but gorgeous shot!
> 
> Outside of Ashgabat Turkmenistan, roughly 5-7 miles as a crow flys from the border of Iran. Took this with my Galaxy S4


Interesting landscape but not great technically - 2/10


----------



## Cmoney

8/10... great moment to capture









Spent mid-day laying on a rock with my camera as the tide rolled in... although cold still, I can't complain about living on Cape Cod


----------



## iCrap

6/10 - Not much there for me. Sort of generic....

I really love this shot i got this morning, I dunno what others thing though.


----------



## Blatsz32

taken with my Nokia Lumia 925
well poop, i thought it would be bigger when I posted.


----------



## Sean Webster

4/10

Did a fashion shoot with my photo club and fashion club at school.


----------



## hokiealumnus

9/10, can't find anything to complain about there other than maybe a tighter crop. Nice bubbles too.









Took a trip by RDU (really just fifteen minutes from home) this evening with the wife & kid doing their own thing. This is my first time shooting planes, and the backlighting was quite a challenge. Anyway, hope it's not too bad.


----------



## zemco999

8/10 I love the lighting, but I think it would be better if it were cropped closer to the bottom edge of the clouds











One my girlfriend took... currently I am raising some funds to get her a Nikon 1 (her dream camera) as her current point and shoot is breaking








Sometimes the lens will not extend, or it will not turn on. Often it is good for 2 or three photos and then she has to put it away. I think its a shame to be honest







She takes much better photos than I do! (I can show the whole gallery to those who wish me to via pm).

Edit: This isn't asking for help, just telling a story and showing off her photo







I'm proud of her!


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10


----------



## hokiealumnus

10/10. Just perfect.

Another plane from yesterday.


----------



## TUDJ

5/10


----------



## iCrap

7/10


----------



## ace8uk

2/10.

Seems pretty generic and bland, in all honesty. The composition of the shot leaves a lot to be desired.

A shot of St Paul's Cathedral in London, just before Christmas:


----------



## Cmoney

9/10... feels slightly off center, no complaints otherwise

Stopped and took this one at the Cape Cod canal..


----------



## hokiealumnus

6/10, not because I don't like it overall. Composition is very good. I would prefer a smaller aperture and a different focus point, so that the bridge was in focus. Seeing the bridge out of focus really throws my brain, in a visceral negative reaction.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> 9/10... feels slightly off center, no complaints otherwise


It's not off-center, it's that the horizon is tilted. Same deal, visceral reaction, but it took a bit to figure out what it was. Gotta keep those horizons straight!

Sun setting at RDU.


----------



## kbros

8/10 Nice god-rays

What is with me and pictures of cats? Haha probably because it's one of the few somewhat interesting things around my house.


----------



## iCrap

7/10 I'd prefer if the entire cat was in focus.

So i guess my last one sucked :/
I like this one but I dunno what you guys think


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 7/10


Like the composition of the shot. 7/10; Can't tell if it isn't sharp along the hood of the car or if that is the fence making my eyes go crazy.
For as much as you shoot at night you should grab a fast prime and call it a day, stop it down to f/2 or f/2.8 for sharpness and DOF, not sure if you would be able to get that same style of shot though.

https://flic.kr/p/mzTkzLParis Part 1 (28 of 80) by freitz1, on Flickr


----------



## micul

Still learning


----------



## iCrap

3/10
Play around with your framing and I think you could get a cool shot.


----------



## kbros

8.5/10 Nice! Only gripe is I wish you shot it from a more head on angle instead of skewed like that.

From a foggy morning the other day. Self criticism: Wish I didn't crop the top of the backboard off.


----------



## Wiz766

6/10

The other hobby, racing bikes. This is my old man, while I rocked the camera.


----------



## kbros

8/10


----------



## Jixr

9/10, colors look a little flat.

Guess where I was today.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Guess where I was today.


Antartica? 

8/10


----------



## Jixr

?/10 not sure if a-bro-crombie...

another!
( tried to do the whole tracking thingy, which is really hard to get right )


----------



## Wiz766

8/10

bRaaaap


----------



## hokiealumnus

8/10, nice capture but slightly underexposed. 10/10 if you did it while ON the bike with a camera in your hand as it appears!

Gallery Plaza metro station (Washington, DC). It never ceases to amaze me what we (humans) can accomplish, especially underground like this.

70D, EF-S 18-135, 18 mm, f/3.5, 1/30 sec, ISO 1600

Gallery Plaza Metro Station by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## Wiz766

It was taken from a gopro and cropped edited etc..


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> 
> 8/10, nice capture but slightly underexposed. 10/10 if you did it while ON the bike with a camera in your hand as it appears!
> 
> Gallery Plaza metro station (Washington, DC). It never ceases to amaze me what we (humans) can accomplish, especially underground like this.
> 
> 70D, EF-S 18-135, 18 mm, f/3.5, 1/30 sec, ISO 1600
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Gallery Plaza Metro Station by hokiealumnus
> 
> 
> , on Flickr


I like it, 8/10. Only thing I would have done is cropped off the right side of the photo slightly, from in front of the guy in the white shirt.
EDIT: Scratch that, if you would crop it like that then you would miss out on seeing the whole ceiling curve.

I'm a fan of these fans.


----------



## Cmoney

9/10 ... I can't really find anything wrong with it, I like the blues in the blades. -1 just so you have something to work towards







lol

Here is a shot of my nephew down at the beach on the Cape... it was my first time shooting people since I got my first DSLR in January







My sister was happy with the results so I am happy!


----------



## kbros

9/10
Moar cats


----------



## Jixr

10/10 all the cats!

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_8749_zpsd5198f9b.jpg.html


----------



## kbros

10/10 For cats in ties.
Even more cats


----------



## Jixr

10/10 I like the part with the cat.

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_3712-2-3_zps4bf03237.jpg.html


----------



## Scott1541

I approve of cats


----------



## kbros

9/10 Because I wish cat still had tie


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

6/10 - kitty is facing away, can't tell what he/she is looking at...I don't know, it's a pic of a cat looking out the window...nice if it's your cat, but otherwise lacking interest. But take that with a grain of salt, because I am no photographer. In fact, I use a cheap Olympus P&S, so it's not even a serious hobby...anyway...


----------



## hokiealumnus

8/10, good detail, nice catchlight in froggy's eyes.

I can't take all this cat cuteness without other cute representatives, so here's a panda.

Panda - National Zoo by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## Curleyyy

So many cute kitties, oh my. How do you all get the backgrounds so nice and blurry? I'm go down to f/1.8 and it looks nothing like that, is it pp?

Cute Panda, nice and sharp, 10/10, I feel like it's missing something tho, perhaps a different composure, maybe less background?


----------



## hokiealumnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> So many cute kitties, oh my. How do you all get the backgrounds so nice and blurry? I'm go down to f/1.8 and it looks nothing like that, is it pp?
> 
> Cute Panda, nice and sharp, 10/10, I feel like it's missing something tho, perhaps a different composure, maybe less background?


I don't have another image to post right now (and we shouldn't rate those that rate us, but great blood moon photo!), but I can answer your question. A combination of things gets a totally blown out background.

a) wide aperture (you've got that down),
b) get close to your subject, and
c) have whatever is in the background farther away from your subject than the distance between you and your subject. The farther the better, and the more blurred the background will be.

The farther you are from your subject, the less blown out the background will be; depth of field increases with distance from subject. If you're shooting f/1.8 at 50 ft away, you won't blur the background very much. At close to minimum focusing distance (MFD), or even several feet away, the depth of filed at 50mm & f/1.8 is paper thin.

Here's a DoF calculator you can play with.


----------



## kbros

10/10 For the blood moon, I woke up at 2 AM and went out on my balcony and saw clouds, no moon. Oh well

DSC_0350 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Jixr

6/10 would be a nine'r if the kid wasn't in the way

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_0006_zps85c3cafe.jpg.html

shot from this past weekend.


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10


----------



## PCModderMike

8/10 for the photo

2/10 for the parking


----------



## Curleyyy

damn i would love those cables


----------



## hokiealumnus

9/10, it's a great product shot but I'd like to have it cropped to fill the frame. Nothing at all to complain about otherwise though.

Here's another from the DC metro. It's fun to shoot down there. This is #2 of 3 (saving the best for last). I processed this one in B&W and color. Honestly not sure which I like better. Sometimes it's easier to tell, but other times I have a really hard time deciding which is 'better'.

Cleveland Park Metro - Color - 02 by
hokiealumnus, on Flickr

Cleveland Park Metro - B&W - 02 by
hokiealumnus, on Flickr

Open to any & all opinions. Yes, I know I'm slightly cheating by posting both...rate the one you like better.


----------



## iTurn

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> 
> 9/10, it's a great product shot but I'd like to have it cropped to fill the frame. Nothing at all to complain about otherwise though.
> 
> Here's another from the DC metro. It's fun to shoot down there. This is #2 of 3 (saving the best for last). I processed this one in B&W and color. Honestly not sure which I like better. Sometimes it's easier to tell, but other times I have a really hard time deciding which is 'better'.
> 
> Cleveland Park Metro - Color - 02 by
> hokiealumnus, on Flickr
> 
> Cleveland Park Metro - B&W - 02 by
> hokiealumnus, on Flickr
> 
> Open to any & all opinions. Yes, I know I'm slightly cheating by posting both...rate the one you like better.






Prefer the color one it adds more depth... 8.5/10


----------



## Matticsbradicus

Yay a puppy. Good focus, maybe lower the whites a little bit more contrast. Just looks too bright.
Continuing with the Animal Theme.


----------



## kbros

7/10 Nice detail but I wish you got the whole head in frame.

https://flic.kr/p/nbsNx3DSC_0214 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Demondrumer

8/10 i really like the focus point on the head and the angle!! i just dont really like the background thats all!


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10

Got a 50 f/1.4 today  So here is a boring pic of a flower to show off bokeh, I missed that f/1.4 life. lol


----------



## PCModderMike

I'm just throwing any old photo up because I really wanted to rate you Sean and say 10/10 I really like that.


----------



## iTurn

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I'm just throwing any old photo up because I really wanted to rate you Sean and say 10/10 I really like that.






Love your work 9/10... turn the logos on the outter "thingies" on the right towards camera.


----------



## kbros

7/10 Is that an IS300/350?

Creepy picture of my cat while playing with the built in flash.
https://flic.kr/p/naBbQGDSC_0128 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Demondrumer

8/10
Great image and detail, only thing i wish was that the whole cats head was in the frame.

This ones a good one







beer while looking on the taj mahal... doesnt get better


----------



## PCModderMike

Beer is always good. 8/10

Some beer I had while visiting Singapore.


----------



## kbros

8/10

Some cake to go with that beer.
https://flic.kr/p/ne2tuBDSC_0026 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10

Got a toy for an article I'm writing up.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

10/10. Clean, detailed product shot. Looks perfect for the application!

https://flic.kr/p/n5EbnDDSC05289 by Carl Haupt, on Flickr


----------



## hokiealumnus

9/10, almost perfect. If the light were on the flower facing you, it would have been at 10. Not that you had much control over that.









Green Mum by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## PCModderMike

8/10 I like the detail and how sharp it is in the center. But I wish more of the flower was in focus.


----------



## Curleyyy

8/10 dislike the shadows, and I feel like the angle should be slightly lower to show more depth.

Amity Affliction, VAN's Warped AU

Picked up a new monitor today, thought I'd go and test an old shot. Comparison between my old screen and this one is huge.


----------



## SpardaHK

9/10 I just feel you should have gotten that shot in a vert. I am guessing he is resting is foot on a speaker which would look amazing.


----------



## Jixr

I like the shot, if you're shooting through a net I understand, if not, I think the vnigetting is a little too much. ( in my pic below a bit of it is from trying to shoot through a fence )

But i really like the guy's pose and the way you processed it. 8/10

I don't thnk this one is too great myself, but my client loves it, and a local youth sports orginzaton site asked me for usage premissions, its a NPO, so I'll let them do what they want with it.
( it wasn't until after the day did I find out camera FPS's are measure with JPG's and not RAW's )

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/photo9_zps0b769c57.jpg.html


----------



## hokiealumnus

Not sure why you don't like it, but I give it a 9.5/10. Kid's in action, ball's right there, sky is brilliant. I take away .5 for being a little heavy-handed on the vignetting. Otherwise, I love it.

Another flower, this time an abstract'ish carnation.

Red Carnation by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## Jixr

yeah, I thought about that after I posted it, I was shooting through a chain link fence, so I kinda used that to help discuise some of the fence blur, could tone it down a bit though.
( sorry for combo breaking )


----------



## kbros

9/10

Excellent choice of apparel for Easter sunday..

https://flic.kr/p/ngk4aKDSC_0148 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## PCModderMike

haha awesome outfit. But I would say 7/10 because I'm not really liking the framing and would have preferred to see the front of the kid.


----------



## Curleyyy

processed (colour, sharpness, bg blur, nr)


original


----------



## kbros

Mike: 9/10
Curleyyy: 8.5/10 on the processed one

https://flic.kr/p/nkQd7vCat + Steve by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Curleyyy

10/10, good lighting, shows the subject well, very immersive

introducing a friend of mine to lightroom, teaching him what certain things do etc, and comparing images between our own skills


----------



## PCModderMike

10/10 on your edit, I really like that.
8/10 for your friend's


----------



## staccker

8/10 the angle make me feel that the case is about to fall over. I do like the shadowing

Was trying to capture the what I thought to be mysterious scene.


----------



## kbros

9/10 I think you nailed the mysterious look.

I was looking from some photos I saved to my computer from a week or two ago. Now I realize why you should save every picture, this picture is one of my favorites I've ever taken. The highlights on the whiskers and the catchlight in the eye are the most appealing part for me.
https://flic.kr/p/nieD3YDSC_0222 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## eseb1

9/10 Love the lighting and the focus. Right under the head it seems a bit too dark.


----------



## kbros

8.5/10 Nice Evo! Would be a ten if you had a little more bokeh behind the car and if you shot it from a lower angle, I think it would've brought out some more of the car's meanness.

Now for the long time rival








https://flic.kr/p/mFauCyDSC_0217 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^

8 - 10, nice car!

Got a new Nikkor 17mm - 55mm 2.8 yeaterday:



Got the camera a couple weeks ago (Nikon d5300), it's my first dlsr!


----------



## Sean Webster

Congrats.

5/10


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Got a new Nikkor 17mm - 55mm 2.8 yeaterday:
> 
> Got the camera a couple weeks ago (Nikon d5300), it's my first dlsr!


It's your first DSLR, you've only had it a couple of weeks and you've got a 17-55 already... you're doing well









What's next a 70-200 f/2.8 next week?


----------



## kbros

Sean: 9.5/10

Had my first experience with "magic hour" today. It was like magic.

https://flic.kr/p/nn6phZDSC_0381 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Torvi

Up 8/10


you wouldnt belive how many pixels my camera have


----------



## Curleyyy

Less than 8?


----------



## Torvi

much less. 3mpx


----------



## kingsnake2

Lol, well it works for here. Think I see what you were trying to do but the lighting seems off.

A pic I took yesterday at a picnic: (I think I caught her a bit by surprise lol)


----------



## clownfart

5/10
Shoulder in shot, composition a bit off, a bit bland/flat, hair everywhere
great model, nice pose, good background, very sharp

I took this when we were supposed to have the blood moon, but as you can see it was overcast. I'm really not sure how to fix the colors, they ended up quite weird, but it's an interesting look.


----------



## kingsnake2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clownfart*
> 
> 5/10
> Shoulder in shot, composition a bit off, a bit bland/flat, hair everywhere
> great model, nice pose, good background, very sharp
> 
> I took this when we were supposed to have the blood moon, but as you can see it was overcast. I'm really not sure how to fix the colors, they ended up quite weird, but it's an interesting look.


7/10
I like idea but the picture as a whole just seems a bit unbalanced. Too much going on on the right side for me.

Ya, she wasn't really posing. She was at this BBQ with me so I took a picture of her.

Here is another of her:


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingsnake2*
> 
> 7/10
> I like idea but the picture as a whole just seems a bit unbalanced. Too much going on on the right side for me.
> 
> Ya, she wasn't really posing. She was at this BBQ with me so I took a picture of her.
> 
> Here is another of her:


4/10 the guy behind her ruins it for me... way too distracting.


----------



## Truedeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> 4/10 the guy behind her ruins it for me... way too distracting.


8/10
Crazy how well the car was focused in motion


A picture of not so good root beer taken with phone.
a&w is better.


----------



## clownfart

0/10 Barq's is the best root beer.


----------



## hokiealumnus

4/10. There's nothing too wrong with it, but not much really interesting about it either. It's a controller, on a desk. The wiring in the background, the mouse pad on the right and the silver thing in the upper right all serve to distract from your subject. It would benefit from better lighting as well.

That said, it looks like a fun controller to play with!

Crazy close up goose!

White Goose by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## kbros

8/10 That goose just scared me!

Here's a not so interesting photo of some clouds and stuff.
https://flic.kr/p/noPxvgDSC_0047 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Curleyyy

EDIT: oopsie, forgot to rate.

7/10 - doesn't seem to pop enough for me.


----------



## hokiealumnus

Curleyyy, don't forget to rate the photo above you please. I'll do both, though I don't like rating those that rated me.

kbros - 7/10. It's not a zomg-so-spectacular sky photo, but I like it. Nice tree in the foreground and good colors in the sky. I'm a sucker for a pretty sky though.









Curleyyy - also 7/10. Good BIF shot, sharp and you left some sky for him to fly into, so good composition. I find the B&W a little drab though; however, with a cloudy sky like that and a white & gray bird, I'm not sure color would have improved it. Good shot for the conditions.

Here's a different bird (female mallard), and a more pleasing portrait.

Female Mallard Portrait by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## davcc22

8/10 now for some grass sorry bout the bad qualty of the file its self slow net ATM


----------



## porky

1/10

Its a picture of some grass

https://flic.kr/p/nt4tdzIMG_0895-Edit-Edit by porky102, on Flickr


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

9.5 /10

Nice color in that shot


----------



## eseb1

6/10 Looks a bit grainy, blurry, and out of focus. Composition is weird, but relatively interesting object.


----------



## porky

6/10

Good attempt, but too many distracting elements in the background, and the car is underexposed, needs to be lightened up a bit.

Heres my attempt at photo art

https://flic.kr/p/nbznaSIMG_0590edit3 by porky102, on Flickr


----------



## Wiz766

7/10

Stationed in Turkmenistan. Made a trip to the Doorway to Hell. Been burning since 1971..thank you Soviets


----------



## Curleyyy

10/10 for location, 9/10 would have liked to have seen more of the scene.

Playing around with the tone curve again, trying to get that crushed black look.


----------



## porky

5/10

Its just a bit boring for my taste...try find something interesting or shoot at an interesting angle

https://flic.kr/p/nt4EJaIMG_0788_HDR by porky102, on Flickr


----------



## BradleyW

9.5 / 10. Would have given the extra .5 if the rule of 3 was applied.









Here is a shot I took a while back when I travelled through NY. Photo taken from the top of Empire State building.
:


----------



## Curleyyy

6/10: not sure what your focal point is, very dark in the corners and seems unaligned.

Taking this afternoon, just before the golden hour.


----------



## porky

5/10

Too much sky, the foreground is nice though, remember the rule of thirds

Here's a recent pic of mine, I like the way it turned out

https://flic.kr/p/nt791J23 by porky102, on Flickr


----------



## Curleyyy

I think people follow the "Rule of Thirds" too strictly. It's more of a guide, not something you should always follow, besides I'm left without a wider lens, that's at 18mm on a crop, aha.

9/10: really like it, nice composure, very nice bg blur.
Loses the point as I feel it's too bright, 'causing detail to be lost in the left girls shirt. Well done on the skin if you did that, so smooth.



Original: I think I'm in need to clean my lens, aha.


----------



## porky

Nice 7/10

Here is one from a trip a while ago, I love F1

https://flic.kr/p/9xX59B253_edited-1 by porky102, on Flickr


----------



## kbros

6.5/10

One of my favorites from the local car show this past weekend. SO MANY SUPRAS, I was like







the whole time. But this pic of the mk3 golf is probably the most photographically beautiful out of the 121 final pictures I edited.

https://flic.kr/p/ndWjxxStaggered 2014 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> 6.5/10
> 
> One of my favorites from the local car show this past weekend. SO MANY SUPRAS, I was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the whole time. But this pic of the mk3 golf is probably the most photographically beautiful out of the 121 final pictures I edited.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/ndWjxxStaggered 2014 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


What car show was this from?

Edit: I applogize for not posting a photo, but that's a great shot. I would give it a 8/10. I'd love to see some area in front of the car, but it's probably tough given the location of where you're shooting. Also, maybe a shot at a lower angle would be more interesting.


----------



## kbros

It's from staggered in Somers ct on may 4th


----------



## Sean Webster




----------



## Jixr

Sean you usually post great stuff, but I hate to say the mini van kinda kills the agressive mood of whatever car that is. I kinda feel like the main car isn't showing enough of itself if thats what you're showing off, and the wheel seems a bit small if you're going for that. I guess I'm kinda confused over what the subject is. I would like to see more of the car, as from the shot, I can't really tell what it is?

But colors and lighting is fantastic as always. 6/10

I have a few F1 race shots, but nothing too fantastic worth posting, so I'll change the topic to ....

PETS!

At home for easter was playing around with my beater cam ( EOS-M ) the camera I have a huge love/hate relationship with. Love the body, hate the touchscreen, love the lens, hate the mount, love the IQ, hate that it takes a picture if anything touches the touch screen. Video is amazing though.

I had a hard time deciding which one to post, so I'll post two, rate whichever you like.

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_0439_zps29f92807.jpg.html

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_0416_zps1454d22a.jpg.html

Both shot with my EOS-M with its kit 22mm 2.0 lens ( I'm starting to love this lens WAY more than my 50 1.4, if this lens could fit on a full size body, it would be simply magical )


----------



## hokiealumnus

I pick the 2nd, and give it a solid 8/10. Nothing wrong with it at all. With that feather there, it looks like he played with or a bird.









Keeping with the animals, I'll go with reflections of a swan.

Reflective Swan by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## porky

I love the second one of the dog, thats great!

6.5/10 for the swan photo

Here is a picture of a Pig with horns, AKA a Warthog

https://flic.kr/p/nxM73auntitled (16 of 18) by porky102, on Flickr


----------



## Jixr

dude if thats out in the wild you're braver than I am, wild pigs can really mess you up. Though it looks like you could be shooting through a chain link fence?
whatever is causing the blur is covering up mr mean piggy, but i still like it. 8/10

and with the feather we have chickens and ducks, so its one of theirs. ( Dog actually rounds up all the chickens we have )
http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/photo9_zps28386f9d.jpg.html

sorry for the black boxes and watermarks, i had this one edited for my instagram and its the only version of this photo I have on my phone.

Opera the chicken


----------



## porky

Quote:


> dude if thats out in the wild you're braver than I am, wild pigs can really mess you up. Though it looks like you could be shooting through a chain link fence?


Relax, I was in my car That was in the wild though.....through a game park


----------



## kbros

8.5/10 I also have quite a few chickens, just got 5 new chicks this year and we have like 15 older ones in the coop. BTW just followed you on instagram.

Another from the show, shot this supra driving by, we were both going about 45mph. I was hanging out the back window of a honda crv too ( friends subie blew the turbo so stuck with a grocery getter)
https://flic.kr/p/nvsJPhStaggered 2014 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Curleyyy

20/10, sweet shot, love the supra, such a luscious vehicle.

posting for a friend of mine, we went out took a few snaps, picked up some overnight skill in lightroom tbh


----------



## kpforce1

I like whats going on in this... I'll give it a 7/10 for the creativity. I don't really know jack about photos if that means anything lol

Have a local family of Red Tail Hawks at work... brought the old D200 to work with me the other day and snapped some pics. Unedited and not of the greatest quality but still enjoyed it... other than the male dive bombing me a few times (can see him in this pic). Catching the mother and chick were worth it


----------



## Blaise170

7.5/10, pretty good capture of nature.

I took this shot at my hometown's event _Thunder Over Louisville_ - part of the Kentucky Derby Festival.


----------



## BradleyW

Interesting subject matter.
Angle could be a little better.
7/10


----------



## porky

7/10

Interesting subject.

Picture of my younger cousin

https://flic.kr/p/bpNJhPlex jumping5 by porky102, on Flickr


----------



## kbros

9.9/10 profashenul
Moar cars
https://flic.kr/p/nv9g7BStaggered 2014 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## porky

5/10 , perhaps a tighter crop would be better to focus attention on the car.

Guys, Does this photo look cool? Im not sure if I like it....?

https://flic.kr/p/nwPXJutst2_pp by porky102, on Flickr

Or this one

tst2_pp3 by porky102, on Flickr


----------



## Jixr

2/10 mirroring someones face is abnormal, is not natural, and just plain looks un-human.

and the mouth looks all kinds of messed up.

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_9749_zps2e8d0087.jpg.html
snuck my EOS-M into a concert the other night.

Not too bad for a camera everyone hates.


----------



## porky

awww okey


----------



## hokiealumnus

8/10, good concert shot. I like that you got the video screen showing the rest of the band too, good composition. Definitely not bad for the little EOS-M.

Empty Nest by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## Curleyyy

8/10: good comp, bokeh seems a little rough, could use with a bit more sharpness for the subject (the egg)

(compression is bad with this one, as i took it from facebook)


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> 
> 8/10, good concert shot. I like that you got the video screen showing the rest of the band too, good composition. Definitely not bad for the little EOS-M


In one of my shots you can see me on the jumbo tron holding my camera up lol.

6/10, i'm sure the original looks much nicer though. Maybe play around with the clarity to bring out more definition in the clouds maybe?

MotoGP at Circuit of the Americas
http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_0304_zps5cf075f0.jpg.html
if I have a single lens to use all the time, it would be my 70-200. I love every picture I take using the thing.


----------



## porky

8/10

I actually love this shot, the compisition is really nice, but I find its blurred and the overall quality of the pic seems diminished.....im not saying its bad quality, but try using a tripod next time and a real fast shutter speed and you should get a really crisp image



Heres one from a recent shoot I did


----------



## Jixr

10/10, good model shot, don't see anything wrong with it.
Pretty lady, nice lighting, looks like an add for makeup or something you'd see in them lady magazines I mysteriously have to buy my lady once a month.

I'll try again.

Unfortunately I can't bring a tripod into the track, and i was way up high in the stands. 200mm and being hand held is hard to keep it steady. I was trying to do the cool motion blur thing that you can do with motorsports, so lots of my shots from that day were kinda poor. Small and fast motorcycles are hard to catch.

It really is amazing how they can all hit that apex within 6" of the edge of the track on every single lap.
http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_0067_zps75370aab.jpg.html
Crazy lean angles too, 64 degrees of lean. amazing ( too bad the fence was in the way )

Less action, but a sharper and cleaner image.
http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_0075_zpsf7aa399e.jpg.html
edit: these images are compressed to hell, the originals look nicer, and the prints are amazing.


----------



## PCModderMike

I really like the 2nd one, 8/10


----------



## kbros

8/10 I feel like it would look better if you had the light at a lower angle and pointing directly into the case so all the components are nicely lit. Other than that it looks great.

One I thought was pretty cool from the other night. Sorry about the annoying watermark, I keep an unmarked copy for my self and I WM the ones going online. I've heard horror stories of people not getting credit for their work.
https://flic.kr/p/nyCLGfSunset by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## PCModderMike

If you're so worried about not getting credit for your work, y u no fill out the copyright info in CS6.

Here's what your exif info looks like.


Here's what mine looks like.


----------



## porky

6/10

Nice tones, but the image itself is just boring. However if I were to have taken the photo it would have been a 1/10 Good job on making a boring shot pretty cool.

Heres another from a recent shoot, I like this one a lot, hope you guys do too


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> If you're so worried about not getting credit for your work, y u no fill out the copyright info in CS6.


kdawg. I do it


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> If you're so worried about not getting credit for your work, y u no fill out the copyright info in CS6.
> 
> 
> 
> kdawg. I do it
Click to expand...



To try to stay on topic here.









Beautiful subject porky, love the lighting. 9/10


----------



## porky

Thanks dude,

Again, im impressed how you have made something pretty boring (Tube addapters connectors?) into a pretty interesting picture, good job! 8.5/10


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10. Here's some critique...take it as you like. It looks too overly processed to me. Hot spot on the face, too much sharpening, and you chopped the leg and foot...wait, why does she have shoes on the bed?!? lol She should be barefoot in a shot like that imo. And the green socks are distracting. Fix those things and it would be better.


----------



## Scott1541

9/10 because I had to go and find it on your flickr page myself









Here's something from my trip out today...


----------



## MCCSolutions

8/10


----------



## kbros

2/10

Not sure what to post, so I'll let you guys critique some more car picz

https://flic.kr/p/nvr62BStaggered 2014 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## BradleyW

6/10. Good depth of field.

An Image I took in Whitby, United Kingdom.


----------



## Conspiracy

nice view. kind of a bland photo but a cool landscape 6/10

my first edit from old car city. this is just from the 1D2. havent developed anything yet


----------



## kbros

7/10

Tried out VSCO Film today. I swear I didn't steal it








https://flic.kr/p/nnRx3ZMysterious by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Astote-ap

3/10 some interesting light, but still a cat picture


----------



## hokiealumnus

Not sure what's going on there. I'd give it a 5/10 for the pure 'huh?'ness.

MiG-17F burning the afterburner.

MiG-17F Afterburnmcas-mig-01er by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## Astote-ap

Ouch...


----------



## hokiealumnus

Aww, don't be offended. I've had them rated lower than that. There's nothing wrong with it, but it doesn't call to me either. Rather than telling a story, it feels like it's just a jumble of people together with a photographer in front of them. Were I to guess, the color version may be a bit more interesting. This particular shot in B&W seems flat. Definitely not trying to offend you or anything like that; just trying to be honest, as I'd hope those rating mine would be. Without honest criticism, we never learn.


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> 
> Not sure what's going on there. I'd give it a 5/10 for the pure 'huh?'ness.
> 
> MiG-17F burning the afterburner.
> 
> MiG-17F Afterburnmcas-mig-01er by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


10/10


----------



## BradleyW

3/10. It would look cooler if it was in focus.









A shot I took in my garden:


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> 3/10. It would look cooler if it was in focus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Shot I took in Wales, Great Britain (UK)


9/10



Better?


----------



## Curleyyy

damn you have a lot of tubing


----------



## BradleyW

You should do some daytime shots of that tubing as well! That would be very interesting.


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> damn you have a lot of tubing


Yea it was Double Parallel Double loop configuration on that build.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> You should do some daytime shots of that tubing as well! That would be very interesting.












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!































BUILD LOG


----------



## BradleyW

Looks Sweet!


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Looks Sweet!


Thanks! That was my flagship build for last year, first and only 800D modded to fit Three 360mm Radiators.


----------



## Jixr

much better 7/10

My birthday was this weekend, and took my beater cam to a Jimmy Eat World show, lucky me got a free upgrade to the VIP area, and got some shots

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_0291_zps83812359.jpg.html


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> not really, angle is weird, too dark to see much, and the lights are way to blown out.
> 3/10
> 
> My birthday was this weekend, and took my beater cam to a Jimmy Eat World show, lucky me got a free upgrade to the VIP area, and got some shots


Its called a 3/4 Shot and its the standard for submission to Custom PC Competitions.....

7/10 Nice!


----------



## Jixr

( is anyone seeing add links on my post?, if so i'm sorry, and i'm trying to remove them )

4/10

Not enough light to show detail, or just too close up to see what it is. A non computer nerd wouldn't know what the photo subject was.

I love crowd shots like these.
One More Time - A Daft Punk tribute band. Pretty sweet show.

Again, shot with my beater cam.




rate whichever.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Both 8/10, super jealous


----------



## Jixr

10/10

One of the best computer product/build shots Ive seen.

Love the colors, super nice and clean, perfect lighting

And another from this past weekend.

Ofc they have the light up suits.
http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_0125_zpsce78d6b5.jpg.html
crap photos, but Im trying my best to build up a concert photography collection. Its something I would like to try to get into with all the local music venues and everything, so basically I just sneak in my camera and go to town while in the crowds.
Currently using a Canon EOS M with a 22mm 2.0 lens.


----------



## s28400

8/10 Good exposure for the lighting conditions, did the best you could for a concert picture. Those are though ones to get.



This was a spur of the moment snap of my friends dog haha.


----------



## Nicnivian

6/10 needs more derp!

This was my first shutter on my new 60mm 2.8 macro lens, and that's my Diablo skull figurine from the DIII Collectors Edition.
I'm going to love playing with this thing. Feels like a new world has just opened up!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Nice focus/bokeh. Could have been slightly more in the realm of 2/3. Not quite my style of decor but cool nonetheless. 7/10


----------



## Astote-ap

8/10 . Good contrast range, depth of field and your model shows a lot of emotion for an animal. I like it much.

I'll try again lol. I will say my photos are all shot on film.this was shot on 100xp chrome (cross processed)


----------



## Astote-ap

I really miss my minolta, after it got jacked from my car, I bought a Rebel SL1, but the photos just don't feel as precious.


----------



## DizZz

Stormy day on the beach with cool lighting and sheets of rain off the horizon


----------



## Sean Webster

4/10

New SD card for review


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4/10
> 
> New SD card for review


Can't fault that = 10/10 for a product shot.


----------



## hokiealumnus

9/10, great colors. I can't help but want to see the whole bird, but that probably would have introduced distractions outside the feather arc. Excellent shot.

Black Diamond Jet Team

Black Diamond Jet Team II by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## ace8uk

6/10

Good Capture, I think it could be cropped a little more for impact, though you may have been limited by lens reach, otherwise I think it's a decent capture of an interesting formation.


----------



## Astote-ap

I got skipped, darn. Here's one with red shifted film.


----------



## kbros

Ace8uk: 9/10

Astote: 5/10, very busy, also not very sharp.

https://flic.kr/p/njwh9NMothers Day 2014 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Astote-ap

5/10. I like the curious pose, but the back of the head is pretty uninteresting. Good depth of field and sharp, but the light could be better. If the kid was just a little to the left and you a little to the right, i imagine it being top notch.

From the same b&w roll aa earlier.


----------



## DizZz

7/10


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> 7/10


8/10 cool shot


----------



## Jixr

8/10

I like trains, the set looks good. don't really feel like the 2nd engine should be by itself.

maybe throw a tilt-shift effect on it?

Another concert shot. Concert photography is so much fun, I'm really trying to get into as many shows as I can with my pocket cam and build a portfolio, and that way I can try to get a media pass, which would be sweet.

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_9746-Edit_zpsdcd74cd7.jpg.html
The Bright Light Social Hour.
( and i've highlighted me in the crowd! )


----------



## DizZz

8/10 That would be so cool to have a media pass!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> 8/10 That would be so cool to have a media pass!


Wow!! You really got some practice with that 100D! 9/10 It makes me want to see a panorama! Good luck with your new camera. Please post some pics as soon as you get it!


----------



## Jixr

7/10 cute pup.

The curtain on the right should probably be cropped out.

went on a hike the other day, discoved some new nightmare fuel.
Never seen or heard about these things.
Giant wasp that eats giant spiders. No thank you.
http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_5762_zps8f0380bf.jpg.html
blurry and cropped shot because I was trying to keep as far away from this thing as possible.


----------



## eseb1

10/10 on the interesting scale. 3/10 quality wise, but understandable with what you're shooting, haha.

Forgive me, Lightroom trial expired, haven't had the time to go and buy a copy yet, so this is straight from the camera.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Wow!! You really got some practice with that 100D! 9/10 It makes me want to see a panorama! Good luck with your new camera. Please post some pics as soon as you get it!


I'll try and get a panorama this weekend if the weather is good! And I definitely will post some pics when I get it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eseb1*
> 
> 10/10 on the interesting scale. 3/10 quality wise, but understandable with what you're shooting, haha.
> 
> Forgive me, Lightroom trial expired, haven't had the time to go and buy a copy yet, so this is straight from the camera.


7/10 - the car's mirror on the left is kind of distracting and the background is a little busy with all the people, but really cool Lotus









Is Lightroom the preferred photo editing software? I haven't really touched up any of my photos so I'm kind of a noob at this stuff right now.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eseb1*
> 
> 10/10 on the interesting scale. 3/10 quality wise, but understandable with what you're shooting, haha.


Yeah, that thing kinda popped up when I was getting close to it with my lens.


(sorry for the small photo size, photobucket is down and i don't think I can make it bigger with the stock photo uploader)

Went to a ball game, tugged my 70-200 along with me. I get the tickets for free so I need to go back and do more photos sometime. Place was practically empty, so by the time i felt comfortable walking around a bit it got too dark.

Even got a game ball, one of my phone photos won the twitter photo of the game contest and was the whataburger fan of the game and got on the jumbo-tron.
win!


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the small photo size, photobucket is down and i don't think I can make it bigger with the stock photo uploader)
> 
> Went to a ball game, tugged my 70-200 along with me. I get the tickets for free so I need to go back and do more photos sometime. Place was practically empty, so by the time i felt comfortable walking around a bit it got too dark.
> 
> Even got a game ball, one of my phone photos won the twitter photo of the game contest and was the whataburger fan of the game and got on the jumbo-tron.
> win!


3/10 - there's not much to see from that angle, feet/legs are cropped.










Forgive the unoriginal subject..


----------



## DizZz

8/10 - quality photo but somewhat boring subject



Is Lightroom the preferred photo editing software? I haven't really touched up any of my photos so I'm kind of a noob at this stuff right now.


----------



## Nicnivian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> 8/10 - quality photo but somewhat boring subject
> 
> 
> 
> Is Lightroom the preferred photo editing software? I haven't really touched up any of my photos so I'm kind of a noob at this stuff right now.


Generally Lightroom for cataloging and managing photos, and then edit in photoshop.

That's me anyway.


----------



## hokiealumnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> 8/10 - quality photo but somewhat boring subject
> 
> 
> 
> Is Lightroom the preferred photo editing software? I haven't really touched up any of my photos so I'm kind of a noob at this stuff right now.


6/10. I actually really like the photo and the fall colors are splendid, but you just missed focus on the horse's head and got his torso toward the rear. It looks like you front focused and got field & horse's rear. Either the DoF needed increasing, or you could have focused on his face. Again, I really like the photo and am not trying to disparage anything, it's just that the focus was missed. No more, no less.









Here's another air show submission - Refueling Run

C130 Refueling Run by hokiealumnus, on Flickr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace8uk*
> 
> 6/10
> 
> Good Capture, I think it could be cropped a little more for impact, though you may have been limited by lens reach, otherwise I think it's a decent capture of an interesting formation.


Thanks for the critique. FWIW, I was focal length limited, but that's not why it was cropped like that. On advice from someone or other a while ago, I learned a while ago it helps make things more interesting with some moving subjects to give them somewhere to go, if that makes sense.


----------



## ace8uk

No worries, I hate it when people give a rating and no justification for the rating, or they justify their rating because it's a photo of a car they like. Not a problem, like I said, it was a decent shot.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> 
> 6/10. I actually really like the photo and the fall colors are splendid, but you just missed focus on the horse's head and got his torso toward the rear. It looks like you front focused and got field & horse's rear. Either the DoF needed increasing, or you could have focused on his face. Again, I really like the photo and am not trying to disparage anything, it's just that the focus was missed. No more, no less.


No I really appreciate the feedback. I'm very new to photography so this is a really good way for me to understand what I'm doing wrong or what I could do better so thank you! For action shots like this, should you be using manual focus or auto?


----------



## hokiealumnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> No I really appreciate the feedback. I'm very new to photography so this is a really good way for me to understand what I'm doing wrong or what I could do better so thank you! For action shots like this, should you be using manual focus or auto?


Assuming the body has a half-way decent AF system, for that kind of action and at that distance you should use single-point focus, putting the focus point right on the horse's face, and AI Servo (on canon, not sure what it's called on Nikon). AI Servo will track the subject in the AF point so when you release the shutter, whatever is under that focus point will be in focus.

My guess is you had it in "one shot" mode, focused on the horse and it moved, which changed what part was in focus.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> 
> Assuming the body has a half-way decent AF system, for that kind of action and at that distance you should use single-point focus, putting the focus point right on the horse's face, and AI Servo (on canon, not sure what it's called on Nikon). AI Servo will track the subject in the AF point so when you release the shutter, whatever is under that focus point will be in focus.
> 
> *My guess is you had it in "one shot" mode, focused on the horse and it moved, which changed what part was in focus.*


I can't remember exactly but that sounds reasonable - thanks!



They're easier when they're standing still


----------



## Jixr

8/10 good light. Can't really tell if the picture isn't straight or if its just on a hill.

Another baseball shot

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_9917_zpsa4e95796.jpg.html

Sorry for the fuzz, I was shooting through the safety net.


----------



## hokiealumnus

Next person don't forget to rate mine too please.


----------



## zemco999

@Jixr Is that the AAA rangers?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> @Jixr Is that the AAA rangers?


Sorry for combo breaking

Its the Round Rock Express, they are basically the minor league version of the Texas Rangers, all their players play for them while in physical rehab and their up and comming players.


----------



## kbros

Jixr: 8/10 Great action shot.

Hokie: 9/10 Nice, looks like it could be on a calendar or something.

https://flic.kr/p/nvr1fHStaggered 2014 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Nicnivian

I still feel weird about rating other peoples stuff as I'm so freaking new to this. Only thing I could say is there a few too many people in the shot. But that's hardly your fault.









7/10

From my new macro lens!





These were taken today at the beach here at Hervey Bay, QLD Australia. These are Solider Crabs!


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 Nice

Borrowed a 14mm f/2.8 last night.


----------



## Nicnivian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 8/10 Nice
> 
> Borrowed a 14mm f/2.8 last night.


FLICKR error.


----------



## Astote-ap

Where did you shoot those? Fantastic night shots.


----------



## MCCSolutions

20/20 NICE!

Another great day in the Army......


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astote-ap*
> 
> Where did you shoot those? Fantastic night shots.


Thanks, I went to Flamingo Campgrounds here in South FL.


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> 20/20 NICE!
> 
> Another great day in the Army......


7/10, helicopter isn't completely in the shot and the background is a bit chaotic


----------



## kbros

8/10 Nice composition.

Been trying out 16 x 9 crops in PS lately. It enhances some pictures and ruins others.

https://flic.kr/p/nJRy5YDSC_003311 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsbora

7/10 Cool subject but face is slightly out of focus. Would have liked more of him in the frame.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

8/10 - I really like it, just something about the crop and editing I am not keen on, I think. Again guys, still using a cheap P&S, so be gentle. Was also using 24x zoom...hand-held.


----------



## hokiealumnus

I actually really like that. Good composition, looks nice & in focus. Slightly brighter would be my only suggestion. 8/10.

Photo from a charity golf tournament I shot last week.

Teeing Off by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> 
> I actually really like that. Good composition, looks nice & in focus. Slightly brighter would be my only suggestion. 8/10.


I can hopefully fix that up with some post-processing, but I think I might need to calibrate one of my monitors again first.


----------



## kbros

9/10 Great!

https://flic.kr/p/nJVKGYWeed by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Jixr

6/10, dosent really do much for me. Maybe a cooler angle would be the camera underneath the bloom and looking up at the sky?

Since my product photography sucks, I've been reading up a good bit on it, and I think I've finally found something that works for me, and through several shots today I kinda figured out what I've been doing wrong and a good bit about playing with my new light stand.

( and its computer related! )

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_9972-Edit_zpsd896daff.jpg.html

Its a mechanical keyboard, a PokerX, with custom keycaps, a plate, white poker2 case, stickered mx Clear switches, and a custom spacebar ( also have a custom 'jixr' spacebar as well, but its on my work keyboard )

I have a new case for it coming in soon, and I'll paint the plate white and put white LEDS under the keys, should look good once its done.

Lemme know what you think!


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> ( and its computer related! )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_9972-Edit_zpsd896daff.jpg.html


8/10 - it looks good. The very first thing I noticed however is that the keyboard isn't quite central in the frame, there's slightly more space to the left.


----------



## MCCSolutions

9/10 Im liking the Focus! The background really adds to it!


----------



## Tman5293

5/10


----------



## davcc22

this was taken using a phone of all things


----------



## eseb1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> 5/10


8/10 love the focus point in the reflection.


----------



## kbros

7.5/10
My softbox is only half done, but that doesn't stop me from using it.
https://flic.kr/p/nLPRVGCherry G84-4100 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr
https://flic.kr/p/nNH3FYGhetto Lighting by Noah Blalock, on Flickr
As of right now it's just two florescents on a y-splitter. But it will look like THIS when done.


----------



## Jixr

(combo break) stuff the light in a cardboard box, pull a white trash bag over it, and bam! perfect super cheap softbox that works wonders.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> (combo break) stuff the light in a cardboard box, pull a white trash bag over it, and bam! perfect super cheap softbox that works wonders.


Is there any danger of the box igniting?


----------



## Sean Webster

paper ignites at ~450F lol You will be fine.

Back on track: 6/10

New car needs a cleaning too...


----------



## kbros

9/10 I think if it was stopped down a tad it would be a little sharper towards the front of the car. Sweet M3, get it sideways!

15 minute softbox ftw! Thanks for the idea.

https://flic.kr/p/nwFix6Cheap Softbox by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Tman5293

6/10


----------



## PCModderMike

7/10


----------



## davcc22

8/10 nice photo the light is just a tad to sterile for my likeing


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## PR-Imagery

For what it is, 5/10



Shot in the middle of a shower on a very cloudy rainy morning



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Tman5293

8/10


----------



## Curleyyy

8/10, love cars like them, would've been a little nicer without the people tho.


----------



## hokiealumnus

8/10; very good portrait.

Cascading B&W by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## kbros

8/10

From a trip to Stanley park yesterday. No tripod, propped up on a fence railing.
https://flic.kr/p/nPB5NZStanley Park Spring 2014 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## PCModderMike

Good shot, I like the water. 8/10

Randomly going through older pics, now I'm hungry haha.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

9/10 - for a food shot, it's quite nice...maybe I am just hungry lol Hate to keep repeating this...but this is the best I could do with my cheap P&S camera...I have a few better ones of this spider, actually, just haven't went through them all yet...


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> 9/10 - for a food shot, it's quite nice...maybe I am just hungry lol Hate to keep repeating this...but this is the best I could do with my cheap P&S camera...I have a few better ones of this spider, actually, just haven't went through them all yet...


Great picture! 9/10 Captured those beady eyes


----------



## roxybot

9/10 nice looking bird


----------



## Sean Webster

3/10


----------



## hokiealumnus

10/10; nothing to complain about there.

Downtown Durham at Night by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## jackeyjoe

8/10, I love the lights in the background, sports stadium?



One of the few photos I can share


----------



## hokiealumnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> 8/10, I love the lights in the background, sports stadium?


Thanks! You're correct, it's the Durham Bulls Athletic Park (yes, same team from Bull Durham, the Kevin Costner movie







).


----------



## misschibista

How did you take that picture with everyone blurred out







Is it the camera or photoshop?


----------



## Anonymoos3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misschibista*
> 
> How did you take that picture with everyone blurred out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the camera or photoshop?


The technique is called exposure. You basically open the shutter for a period of time, usually more than a second or two, and the sensor takes in everything instead of just one moment, so if you move it creates that blur effect.


----------



## Tman5293

7/10


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misschibista*
> 
> How did you take that picture with everyone blurred out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the camera or photoshop?


Long exposure, it was a 6 second exposure in this case. As Anonymoos3r said, shutter is open for that long, takes all the light in for when the shutter is open. If someone is relatively still(such as the kid at the end of the table), they are relatively unblurred. It's really easy to do on DSLR's, just close the aperture, increase the shutter speed to a few seconds and make sure your exposure is fine


----------



## misschibista

Thank you for answering my question







I will try this on my DSLR


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10

This was a 25 second long exposure, its pretty cool what things you can do with it.


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 6/10
> 
> This was a 25 second long exposure, its pretty cool what things you can do with it.


PM'd!


----------



## Nicnivian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 6/10
> 
> This was a 25 second long exposure, its pretty cool what things you can do with it.
> -SNIP-


Is my sensor just crap in the 600D? Because a 4,000 ISO scares me! How much noise was in that? Did you blend other shots? What lens? What were you stopped at? TELL ME YOUR SECRETS!?! =o


----------



## Tman5293

9/10


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> Quote:
> PM'd!


Replied. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicnivian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 6/10
> 
> This was a 25 second long exposure, its pretty cool what things you can do with it.
> -SNIP-
> 
> 
> 
> Is my sensor just crap in the 600D? Because a 4,000 ISO scares me! How much noise was in that? Did you blend other shots? What lens? What were you stopped at? TELL ME YOUR SECRETS!?! =o
Click to expand...

lol, you have a crop sensor, I have a Full Frame one. FF have much lower noise at higher ISOs than crop cameras. Your camera isn't crap, you just need to learn how to work around higher noise. Here is what the noise was like on that shot before editing: http://i.imgur.com/S8PMYgl.jpg

I used a Rokinon 14mm f/2.8 shot at f/2.8. It was a single exposure. I don't have any secrets really, just practice shooting some long exposures and try to keep your ISO below 640. I also used a 10 second timer and mirror lockup to reduce any camera shake.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> 9/10
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


8/10 Stepped back just a foot or so to get that entire bumper in there and it would have been higher. Love the color, and that tail light draws my eyes right to it!


----------



## kbros

10/10 Great!

Love the view from my house. Makes me want a wide angle so much more.
https://flic.kr/p/nB6RSX20140607_2 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Tman5293

5/10


----------



## ace8uk

4/10. Not very interesting, my eye is confused as to what it's meant to be drawn to as the reflections in the paint and the people in the background are really quite distracting.

Here's one from around a year ago, don't think I've posted it here. Was doing some hiking in the mountains when some heavy rain clouds rolled in, behind us the sun shone through the passing clouds and left some interesting lighting on the scenery. Was fortunate to have my Lee graduated ND's with me so snapped this:


----------



## Tman5293

6/10


----------



## TUDJ

4/10

It's a nice car but composition could be a lot better, the car next to it doesn't make a good background and the reflection of the floodlight in the windscreen is distracting. Sharp image though.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> 4/10
> 
> It's a nice car but composition could be a lot better, the car next to it doesn't make a good background and the reflection of the floodlight in the windscreen is distracting. Sharp image though.


8.5/10 I love the composition, but the bug on the bottom kind of "bugged" me :/



Took this today with a canon t5i and a 75-300 lens. Annual bike race that goes by my house ^_^ I also got a picture of this ridiculously photogenic racer http://i.imgur.com/CurfOjb.jpg


----------



## EduFurtado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> 8.5/10 I love the composition, but the bug on the bottom kind of "bugged" me :/
> 
> Took this today with a canon t5i and a 75-300 lens. Annual bike race that goes by my house ^_^ I also got a picture of this ridiculously photogenic racer http://i.imgur.com/CurfOjb.jpg


9/10


----------



## PCModderMike

7/10

Tagaytay, Philippines


----------



## TUDJ

Is no one else getting a little frustrated with the photo ratings of late?

A quote from the very first post..
Quote:


> Okay so i thought we could really use a thread like this in this section of the forums where we can rate each others shots and *give helpful advice and help others get such amazing shots.*


This thread isn't purely about getting a high score for a photograph, it's for people to post in and receive constructive feedback in order to improve their own photography. It would be great to see more people give a little explanation why they've given the score they have (lighting, subject, composition etc). Not only will this help the person posting the image, it will help you learn to critique your own photos and improve those too.

Sorry for the rant, just my


----------



## ace8uk

I would have to agree.


----------



## kbros

Also agree


----------



## PCModderMike

So nobody wants to rate anymore.
I truly did have some words to critique the photo above me, but deleted them last minute deciding to stick with the status quo.

For what it's worth EduFurtado I rated 7/10 because the framing wasn't very good and the picture as a whole wasn't very sharp. Also the bicyclists are distracting to me, not sure if you intended for them to be in the shot.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nobody wants to rate anymore.


Huh?

I didn't say we should stop rating, my point is that there should be some feedback with the rating.

If I rate your photo 6/10, I'll make a point to explain why I've rated it as such. If everyone does this, we all benefit and collectively our photography and techniques should improve, which is the original purpose of the thread.

Simply posting "6/10" doesn't really help anyone.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nobody wants to rate anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> I didn't say we should stop rating, my point is that there should be some feedback with the rating.
> 
> If I rate your photo 6/10, I'll make a point to explain why I've rated it as such. If everyone does this, we all benefit and collectively our photography and techniques should improve, which is the original purpose of the thread.
> 
> Simply posting "6/10" doesn't really help anyone.
Click to expand...

I didn't say you said stop rating. I understand what you're saying and agree with your reasoning. Did you not read what I wrote below the portion you quoted?
I made that comment because it looked like people were just going to start expanding on your comment, which is fine because it's good to discuss the whole thing, but at the same time derail the thread and stop the posting of pics and ratings.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> Is no one else getting a little frustrated with the photo ratings of late?
> 
> A quote from the very first post..
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so i thought we could really use a thread like this in this section of the forums where we can rate each others shots and *give helpful advice and help others get such amazing shots.*
> 
> 
> 
> This thread isn't purely about getting a high score for a photograph, it's for people to post in and receive constructive feedback in order to improve their own photography. It would be great to see more people give a little explanation why they've given the score they have (lighting, subject, composition etc). Not only will this help the person posting the image, it will help you learn to critique your own photos and improve those too.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, just my
Click to expand...

For me, I'll usually give advise if people ask. Otherwise this the rate the photo above me thread where I just put a rating the photo above me lol. If anyone wants critique, there is a thread for it: http://www.overclock.net/t/493575/critique-the-photo-above-you


----------



## PR-Imagery

@PCBModderMike 9/10, great shot, maybe could've used a filter to cut out some of that haze, maybe more of that tree on the left in the shot or none at all.

Fishing with my nephew yesterday, couple of yellow(French) grunts


----------



## EduFurtado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> Is no one else getting a little frustrated with the photo ratings of late?
> 
> A quote from the very first post..
> This thread isn't purely about getting a high score for a photograph, it's for people to post in and receive constructive feedback in order to improve their own photography. It would be great to see more people give a little explanation why they've given the score they have (lighting, subject, composition etc). Not only will this help the person posting the image, it will help you learn to critique your own photos and improve those too.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, just my


I did try to leave a comment when I rated the photo above me, but I felt it didn't deserve a 10 just because of my personal taste: I wanted to feel a some movement, after all the guy looked like a competitor and should've been going fast on his bike.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nobody wants to rate anymore.
> I truly did have some words to critique the photo above me, but deleted them last minute deciding to stick with the status quo.
> 
> For what it's worth EduFurtado I rated 7/10 because the framing wasn't very good and the picture as a whole wasn't very sharp. Also the bicyclists are distracting to me, not sure if you intended for them to be in the shot.


Actually they were intended to be in the shot








My idea was to make it look like as if they were cycling above the waters of the lake on the background and the pool of water, maybe look like they were floating in the reflected skies.
For that, I did try to show as least as ground as possible, but now it's evident that it wasn't enough.


----------



## Sean Webster

@PR-Imagery 7/10 Nice, I haven't been fishing in sooo long...I think i need to start up again this summer, bring back some memories.


----------



## hokiealumnus

8/10. I like the shot, but she looks more bored than anything else. Maybe that was your goal, but I suspect you were going for contemplative. Overall though, that shoot turned out great. I saw other shots on Flickr; great job!

American Tobacco B&W by hokiealumnus, on Flickr

(Color version here. As usual I can't decide between color/B&W, but I'm leaning more toward B&W for this one.)


----------



## roxybot

8/10 I like the composition i would have just cut the people out of the bottom of it though for a more industrial look but that's just me










And could I please get feedback on my photography I would really like to learn more techniques...I took a photography/photoshop course but the teacher pretty much just gave 100% and no feed back for us...

Thanks


----------



## kbros

4/10 I'm not much for constructive criticism as I'm a photography noob myself, but the gazing off into the distance pose would work better if the woman didn't fill so much of the frame and we could get a little more of an idea of what she's looking at. But hey don't listen to me, listen to one of the pros. (ie. Sean W)

inb4, not HDR
https://flic.kr/p/nVLqu9WickedBigMeet 14 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## roxybot

Thank you Kbros She was the main focus she wasn't actually looking at anything she was just getting very emotional and started to cry after I took the shot....


----------



## Jixr

@noah, i'm not sure if its a bit crooked or the fence line is just throwing me off.
kinda busy, 6/10?
( cool instagram before/after vid though )

if you have a wide angle maybe get low and shoot up, that way you don't get as much of the surrounding cars in the shot?

Must... Save... Combo... Break...
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_0491-Edit_zps7d3156e2.jpg.html
messing around with some lighting and product shots. placed my flash behind the keyboard, and bounced it off the posterboard behind it, and another lamp in front to try to blow out the background.
I am totally fine saying I suck at product shots.

one of my key boreds


----------



## kbros

8/10 You seem to lose the line on along the top of the board because of all the light, other than that it's pretty solid. And yeah a wide angle is next on my list. The only usable lens I have right now is my 50 1.8d on crop, so car shows are tough.

Here's something creepy I saw earlier today.

https://flic.kr/p/nDurfGSpider eating caterpillar by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10 wow, cool find!

Finally updating my rig soon.


----------



## roxybot

9/10



Please be nice and Critique me


----------



## Jameswalt1

6/10


----------



## LatinLover

*7/10*


*Female Moose*


----------



## PCModderMike

6/10


----------



## DrockinWV

7/10... looks like a great place to enjoy one of these!


----------



## LatinLover

*7/10 thirsty, but then I saw this jet, spraying I don't know on* *us*


*Chemtrails*


----------



## DrockinWV

that is one hell of a lens you have there lol


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LatinLover*
> 
> chemtrails


0/10


----------



## PR-Imagery

lol


----------



## hokiealumnus

7/10, I like it; it's a good snapshot.

Raising the Flag at Sunrise by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## jackeyjoe

7/10, would it look nicer washed out/B&W?

https://flic.kr/p/nJXqN6carbarlah pub-17 by jackeyjoe, on Flickr


----------



## kbros

8/10 Yes I would say that picture would benefit from B&W because the colors are already somewhat de-saturated looking.

*HUGE watermark is only for instagram purposes. I keep two copies. jtlyk
https://flic.kr/p/nVTwCvWickedBigMeet 14 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## DanielF50

7/10 - pretty awesome, could benefit from a closer crop to show more detail - would work really well in a set









https://flic.kr/p/mozFrFIllumination by Dan Parratt, on Flickr


----------



## gaming96

9/10 - looks very interesting and kind of reminds me of when i used to make model railways with the street lights on.

A composite i did of myself using a Samsung NX300 with a 18-55mm lens, lightroom and photo-shopped lightly afterwards (mainly lights and spot/mark removal).
Its not the best i know


----------



## Scott1541

I've never seen anything quite like it so it's hard to compare or say what to improve on. I'll give you a 7.5/10 though


----------



## DrockinWV

Nice long exposure! What were your settings on this shot?


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Nice long exposure! What were your settings on this shot?


Sigma 10-20 at 12mm, f/25, ISO 100, 6 second exposure with stacked ND4 & ND8 filters (from a cheap £15 set)


----------



## Jixr

8/10 not bad, but nothing really stands out to me.

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_0070_zpscd4cc115.jpg.html
I love concert photos, and epsc ones where you can see the crowds reaction and stuff.

A Daft Punk tribute show came to town awhile back, sounds kinda corney, but it was a really fun show.


----------



## hokiealumnus

8/10. It's a very good concert shot; good job on the crowd. Might try cropping it closer to the musicians though; there's quite a bit of dead space above them.

Relaxing at Sunset by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## DizZz

8/10 - Really like the composition but I think having the glass a little sharper would really add to the photo

I was photographing this puppy without the neck strap on so it was just dangling and he picked it up with his mouth and pulled it in front of the lens which lead to this


----------



## davcc22

twas taken with my s3 and cool shot 10/10 for the puppy


----------



## DizZz

5/10 - Decent composition and ok photo from a phone but it could really benefit from being edited (adjust the light). If you get the light right, it's probably a 7/10


----------



## davcc22

yeah it was a spur o the moment photo ill go out there when its nice and sunny ( so we dont getr bogged) a slightly better photo of mums xpiria z1 c6600 and ill give it a 8/10 awesome photo just a tad saturated for my likeing


----------



## DizZz

6/10 - Still a little under exposed but better than the last one


----------



## TUDJ

6/10 - nice deep blue colour on the flower but otherwise not particularly interesting.


----------



## Sean Webster

8.5/10 All it needs is a beautiful woman modeling in that scenery! The purple stem is distracting tho.


----------



## hokiealumnus

8/10. It's a good shot, colors are great but it looks to be juuuuuuust a hair off vertical to the right.

Honey Moon Rising by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## beta_0

8/10 What can I say, I like it a lot... If I would have taken it with the one I shot the one below this line, the moon would have been too bright and bloomy

Fixed


----------



## DizZz

Hmm yours only comes up really small so it's hard to judge.









Another cute puppy...


----------



## DrockinWV

9/10 great picture, you have really taken some great shots with the 70D, how do you like it so far? Only thing I would change is try to use more of the rule of 1/3s. Other than that you are taking some great pictures so far!!









My Valentine's Day Picture!


----------



## DizZz

9/10 - really cool shot and I think going black and white really draws your attention to the composition versus the color detail so good job.

I always forget about the rule of thirds but that's definitely something I want to work on.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 8.5/10 All it needs is a beautiful woman modeling in that scenery! The purple stem is distracting tho.


It is, I agree. I took a few other shots here with it not in the frame but none captured the pollen and light quite the same way.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> 9/10 - really cool shot and I think going black and white really draws your attention to the composition versus the color detail so good job.
> 
> I always forget about the rule of thirds but that's definitely something I want to work on.


7/10 - Nice colours and I like how the track leads the eye. To make it better I'd like to have seen more sky vs ground (rule of thirds) and even better would have been if there was an object/subject where the track leads to.


----------



## jackeyjoe

8/10, I would prefer if you kept some details in the landscape, blacking everything out makes it seem empty. Otherwise I love it, the sky is beautiful









https://flic.kr/p/o2s6hVdana-4 by jackeyjoe, on Flickr


----------



## hokiealumnus

7/10, it has the feeling of 'just a snapshot' (whatever that has come to mean), but i like the photo and the processing. I would probably have put her to the left of the frame on the 1/3 line to give her somehwere to be looking, fwiw.

My first attempt with a real flash, experimenting with off-camera use of a YN-500EX.

70D, EF-S 18-55 IS STM @ 25mm, f/11, 1/250 sec, ISO 100, YN-500EX off-camera left IIRC at 1/64 power


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> 8/10, I would prefer if you kept some details in the landscape, blacking everything out makes it seem empty. Otherwise I love it, the sky is beautiful


Personal preference I guess, I much prefer it with the land as a silhouette against the sea/sky








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


7/10 - I think the shadows are too harsh.


----------



## hokiealumnus

That's fair. It's what I was going for, but fair criticism; thanks.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> -snip-


9/10 I really like this picture, the colors in the sky are amazing, only reason I didn't say 10/10 is that I think there is a little too much of the blurry foreground.

This is the moon captured with my cell phone back in January.


----------



## Tman5293

2/10


----------



## Oliver1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> 2/10


9/10, Random piece of dark blurred fuzz in the sky to the right at the top of the shock absorbers. May be a plane, or confused for a piece of dirt on the lens.

Canon SX510 HS


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oliver1234*
> 
> 9/10, Random piece of dark blurred fuzz in the sky to the right at the top of the shock absorbers. May be a plane, or confused for a piece of dirt on the lens.
> 
> Canon SX510 HS


That's actually a light pole in the background.


----------



## Oliver1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> That's actually a light pole in the background.


Oh wow, can't even see the pole, it just popped out at me...


----------



## Nicnivian

6/10

Not really sure what I'm looking at. I think it would have been better had you tightened the aperture. Seems too shallow.



Personally I think it's under exposed. I shot in RAW so I should fix it. Does look better in full view though.
600D with a 50mm prime. f/2.8, 100 ISO, 1/800 shutter


----------



## Tman5293

9/10


----------



## kbros

8/10 nice roller, lower shutter speed would blur the background more and give it a better sense of speed.

https://flic.kr/p/nDoZr7WickedBigMeet 14 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 fix dat crookedness

The inside of the new Samsung 850 Pro.


----------



## hokiealumnus

7/10. Shot is crisp and clear, but the reflection on the front of the PCB is distracting. It's hard and annoying to get rid of that (trust me, I know!) but it makes for a better shot.

Pier at Sunrise by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## beta_0

8/10 I like the waves, but the bottom area of the bridge seems too dark for me. Maybe if it would be at a different hour.

The same sunflower from 2 pages ago, now blooming, I hope now you can see the picture


----------



## Tman5293

8/10


----------



## Rickles

Hope you drove that bike over to Wendy's to get a frosty... at least I think that is what is in the reflection. Don't have a picture so i won't rate.


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10 I like the POV

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> Shot is crisp and clear, but the reflection on the front of the PCB is distracting. It's hard and annoying to get rid of that (trust me, I know!) but it makes for a better shot.


Ah, I was trying to get that reflection lol. It was actually hard for me to get it and I had to change up the light angles to get it.









A shot from a shoot tonight in Ft. Lauderdale. Got a lot of good shots from it considering it was raining megalodons and whales out tonight. XD Used a single 22" beauty dish as my light...I keep forgetting how much I like the look it produces.


----------



## TUDJ

Great shot! 10/10


----------



## Crouch

DEN OUDDA DEN! Lovely shot, would really love to take a walk there


----------



## Jaapi

Nice place for a sunset, great pic 7/10

Took this in the morning on my phone, a lot of dust tho.


----------



## DrockinWV

Sorry I cannot see your picture, did not upload correctly or something

Here is my first attempt at star trails


----------



## hokiealumnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Ah, I was trying to get that reflection lol. It was actually hard for me to get it and I had to change up the light angles to get it.


Hah...shows how much I know!

Great portrait btw.


----------



## dual

8/10 I love astrophotography

First time photographing fireworks.


----------



## Tman5293

8/10 - Great shot for a first timer.


----------



## roxybot

8/10 Nice shot I might have changed the angle a little more so the name galaxie was all clear the "g" is a little blurry







But then I am pretty new to all this


----------



## derickwm

Love it! What is that thing? Focus is nice as well, I'd say 8/10, needs a little more contrast maybe?

Feel free to only rate one for whoever's next, I'm curious to hear which one people like the most:


----------



## roxybot

Thanks Derick not bad for taking it with my phone







I have a GalaxyS3. My boyfriend thinks it is a moth I never got a top view of him though to actually see lol... I love the last pic the intensity of the Blue contact is gorgeous.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Bottom photo. 9/10 Great use of black and white and a touch of color. The human eye is still one of the most interesting things I have ever seen!

Speaking of eyes...


----------



## TUDJ

4/10 - ears are cropped too tight imo. Other than the colour difference in the eyes not particularly interesting, maybe a different composition focusing closer on them would be better.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> 4/10 - ears are cropped too tight imo. Other than the colour difference in the eyes not particularly interesting, maybe a different composition focusing closer on them would be better.


Thanks for the feedback! It is a pretty popular pic on Flickr and 500px. I do agree that the cropping could be better. However, the sharpness in his face and the bokeh in the background warrants at least a couple points higher, in my opinion of course. Regardless, I appreciate that you weren't being polite and gave me a real score. I wont score yours simply because I don't have a photo to add at the moment, with that said, it is quite beautiful! Desktop background worthy.


----------



## Tman5293

9/10


----------



## kbros

9/10 Middle aged men gawking lol.

https://flic.kr/p/nXETYtWickedBigMeet 14 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

LOL 7/10


----------



## TUDJ

Lens envy, I saw the set on FlickR

9/10 - the bright area in the right half of the frame is a bit distracting but I'm being picky


















Currently using this as my wallpaper


----------



## Tman5293

8/10 - There's no real subject or focus point in that shot so it's kind of odd to look at. Other than that it's a good shot.


----------



## derickwm

Lovely photo overall, what F stop are you using? I think the white balance could use a little work, but not much. 8.5/10

*insert generic 4th of july firework photo here*



I did this one too, haven't quite decided which one I like more. Both have their aspects.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lovely photo overall, what F stop are you using? I think the white balance could use a little work, but not much. 8.5/10


Thanks. I took that shot at f/8.


----------



## hokiealumnus

I like the first fireworks shot best and would give it a solid 9/10. Well done.

This was my first attempt shooting fireworks and I did it in Washington, DC. You know, to see the best show in the country.







Managed to get some keepers at 1/10 sec hand-held. Thank heaven for IS!

Fireworks Reflecting off the Tidal Basin by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## Tman5293

7/10


----------



## DrockinWV

8/10 love me some S2K


----------



## kbros

8.1/10 So smoooth

https://flic.kr/p/nVN1VyWickedBigMeet 14 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## derickwm

Not a big fan of it, bit busy. I like the lighting though. 5/10


----------



## TUDJ

Great capture - 9/10


----------



## hokiealumnus

8/10, I like it.

Another shot of fireworks at our nation's capital.

July 4th Fireworks & the Washington Monument by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## iCrap

7/10 I like the composition, wish those leaves weren't there.


----------



## Jixr

i hope thats at a car show and not some d-bag taking up handicap parking spots.


----------



## Tman5293

7/10 - Underexposed and taken at a strange angle but a good shot none the less.

I'll respond to your Vipers with a Viper of my own:


----------



## hokiealumnus

7/10. First off, I really like the subject car itself; that part is technically great. I think framing is the main issue with that photo. If you had put the Viper off to the left instead of that grass/parking lot/building, and then had the remainder of the cars and people to the right as the rest of the shot, it could have been a much better photo. It probably also would have put the nose closest to you right on the left 1/3rd of the photo, as a bonus nod to the rule of thirds.

ISO 6400. I don't need no stinkin' full frame.

Lincoln Memorial by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i hope thats at a car show and not some d-bag taking up handicap parking spots.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> 7/10 - Underexposed and taken at a strange angle but a good shot none the less.
> 
> I'll respond to your Vipers with a Viper of my own:


Yeah its a show not just some douche. I agree the angle is a bit odd but it's the best I could do while still getting both vipers in frame.

Your Viper 8/10.. I would have put it more to the left.

@ the Lincoln pic, 9/10 very nice.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> 
> 7/10. First off, I really like the subject car itself; that part is technically great. I think framing is the main issue with that photo. If you had put the Viper off to the left instead of that grass/parking lot/building, and then had the remainder of the cars and people to the right as the rest of the shot, it could have been a much better photo. It probably also would have put the nose closest to you right on the left 1/3rd of the photo, as a bonus nod to the rule of thirds.
> 
> ISO 6400. I don't need no stinkin' full frame.
> 
> Lincoln Memorial by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


DAT NOISE!!! XD

7/10


----------



## 5prout

10/10, love your work.










A picture I took from the 4th of July using my nikon D-40. I would love critic : )


----------



## Tman5293

5/10 - Your focus point appears to be the ground in front of the smoke instead of the smoke itself or the people in the background. Also, the whole shot is somewhat blurred. Could have used a higher f/stop as well.


----------



## kbros

8/10

https://flic.kr/p/nVTtQBWickedBigMeet 14 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## iCrap

7/10


----------



## Magical Eskimo

8/10 - maybe it could do with being a bit lighter to try bring out some more details in the black, cool pic though!

In to the lions den with my first picture! Got an 1100D as my first ever DSLR yesterday, fist time using it this evening


----------



## iCrap

7/10 I think the background is a bit bland

... how bout now?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I like that one more







9.5 out of 10 cos I can't tell what car it is









What about this one?
I know it's a pretty uninteresting generic photo but still trying to work out the camera lol


----------



## iCrap

7/10 try a bigger depth of field to get more in focus.

Another of that same supercar


----------



## Wolfsbora

8/10 The orange pops against the dark. Maybe crop a little from the left, just passed the tire.


----------



## iCrap

9/10, very nice. not super sharp though.

I like this shot, wish the guy wasn't there though.. what do you guys think


----------



## Tman5293

8/10


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> 9/10, very nice. not super sharp though.
> 
> I like this shot, wish the guy wasn't there though.. what do you guys think
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What guy?










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> What guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Haha well played sir! Great job!


----------



## Jixr

I was about to say, that could easily be shopped out.

for the porsche, i say 6/10, just car shots like this don't do it for me, too busy, and I would like to see the car the more on the right side of the frame than the left,

Keeping with the Motorsport trend, some Moto2 action
http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_0004_zps316ceb21.jpg.html


----------



## kbros

8/10 Great sense of speed.

Sorry to rain on your parade but I'm putting a gap in the motorsports, here's Steve.

https://flic.kr/p/ohcieR20140710_5 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## iCrap

lol nice photoshop! I was gonna take him out but i never bothered.

The pic of steve is nice, 8/10.

here's another


----------



## Magical Eskimo

8/10- I like the way the focus of the photo is directed onto the sign and then to the road. Effectively creates depth to the photo.



A picture my girlfriend took of her cat


----------



## iCrap

8.5/10 very nice.

here is one of a suuuppraaaaa


----------



## davcc22

edit snipp


----------



## davcc22

https://flic.kr/p/o29pAjsuper moon with a dirty lens by davcc22, on Flickr
nice car needs more speed 9/10


----------



## iCrap

7/10

another,


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> 7/10
> 
> another,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


5/10

Not particularly interesting, needs a better angle and/or panning to demonstrate speed IMO. Over-exposed in places too.

A candid from today:


----------



## iCrap

8/10, I think it'd be better if she wasn't looking in the other direction.

hmm ok, keep in mind though the car wasn't actually moving in that shot, it's lining up.
Here is a different one.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> 8/10, I think it'd be better if she wasn't looking in the other direction.
> 
> hmm ok, keep in mind though the car wasn't actually moving in that shot, it's lining up.
> Here is a different one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


7/10 - nice movement, wheels look good







crop is a little tight.

From last month, this was one of my first attempts at night sky/long exposure.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> From last month, this was one of my first attempts at night sky/long exposure.


looks really nice 8/10 what where your settings on that?


----------



## iCrap

9/10 on the sky
8/10 on the keyboard.


----------



## kbros

7/10 wish you got the 2nd taillight in frame on the black vette.

My cat trying to be a dog.
https://flic.kr/p/nZGDwU20140710_2 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## iCrap

7/10 wish it was framed a little better.

Ok here ya go!


----------



## ace8uk

6/10

Kudos for posting an interesting car shot, was getting bored of static cars in this thread!









I like the idea of the symmetry of the cars, I think the composition could still do with a little improvement to emphasize the symmetry, however. The exposure and contrast is also a little out of balance for my liking, the highlights are blown out and yet there is still a lot of lost detail in the shadows around the exhausts.

A night time shot from a free concert (Wax Tailor) in La Défense, Paris:


----------



## iCrap

10/10 Amazing shot

OK, took your suggestions and redid it. Changed a few things.


----------



## jackeyjoe

7/10, I honestly can't see a difference









https://flic.kr/p/o2k2Yw


----------



## king volcano

7/10 Love that pool table!

Took this with my D5100, in time lapse mode. 1 out of 999 photos.


----------



## DrockinWV

9/10 Love that shot of the lightning!!


----------



## TUDJ

8/10 - nice portrait, only thing I think could be better is the exposure/flare in the middle of the frame.


----------



## kbros

8/10 Nice silhouette

https://flic.kr/p/o4r33xCreepsy by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## king volcano

8/10, really like how the subject is placed in the negative space.

This is one other shot that I did get. albeit, was not taken with a timelapse, but timing it just right.


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10 I think that would be better cropped as a panoramic


----------



## jackeyjoe

9/10, I envy your portrait shots, I have no idea how you get such good shots in low light.
https://flic.kr/p/o29NEB


----------



## hokiealumnus

7/10. It's well exposed and interesting, but not necessarily compelling, if that makes sense? It's still a pleasing photo that's great from a technical standpoint though.

Another ISO 6400 shot. Still don't need no stinkin' full frame.









Washington Monument & US Capitol by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## ace8uk

7/10 I like the reflections in the water and i really love the silhouettes of the people at the bottom, it's a shame it wasn't shot a little wider to get more of the reflection and silhouette at the bottom, and I think some of the details in the shadows could be taken up a little.

Seeing Sean's shot reminded me of a portrait I took a while ago:


----------



## TUDJ

I like it - 9/10


----------



## Magical Eskimo

9/10 the colours look great on that



First attempt at low light, 0.5 sec exposure


----------



## Sean Webster

5/10

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> Another ISO 6400 shot. Still don't need no stinkin' full frame.


That noise tho


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> x


9/10, can't really pick out anything that could be done better

I tried my first attempt at photographing lightning last night, so here's a 3 exposure composite I put together. I decided to use the kit lens for this and foolishly forgot that it didn't have a hard infinity focus stop, so it's a little out of focus


----------



## kbros

9.1/10 Nice!

https://flic.kr/p/onwTuzDSC_0293 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## iCrap

Needs a better crop, but still cool.
7.5/10


----------



## Buzzin92

Hello all! Been a while since I was last in here.

Getting back in to photography lately, started a photo blog so that should be fun!

@iCrap - 7/10, I would have liked to have seen the building more centred, exposure on the building's a little low but I'm guessing that's the effect you were looking for. I like the long exposure effect with the clouds though, I'm a sucker for that sort of thing.









We had a pretty nice storm last night, so got some lightning photos









16:9 4K Crop
ISO 320, F/5.6, 5.7 second exposure (Bulb mode)
Kit lens wide open at 18mm


----------



## kbros

8/10 Sweet! Only thing is the water droplets in the upper right. Nice shot
https://flic.kr/p/o7Us2a20140720_6 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10


----------



## Buzzin92

10/10, very nice!

Oh man I'm feeling a buzz right now, just got one of my lightning photos featured on the local news and weather!









This is the one they chose:


----------



## kbros

Dude that's so sweet! Congrats!


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Dude that's so sweet! Congrats!


Thanks! I'm still chuffed now haha, never expected it to happen.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 10/10, very nice!
> 
> Oh man I'm feeling a buzz right now, just got one of my lightning photos featured on the local news and weather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one they chose:


Beautiful shot 8/10


----------



## kbros

7/10

https://flic.kr/p/op6JFD20140720_3 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> 7/10
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/op6JFD20140720_3 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


6/10 - I think a higher f stop would have been better to get more of the figure into focus.


----------



## Buzzin92

I love that Dragonfly shot! Very nice and sharp!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> I love that Dragonfly shot! Very nice and sharp!


^This. 9/10 - Brilliant colors. What an amzing shot.

Just before breakfast.


----------



## Buzzin92

8/10, beautiful view! Love that post-golden hour lighting









Trying out some Macro shots, got the full length of extension tubes and a Nikon 80-200 F/4. I love this lens, gives exceptional quality especially considering it's 40 - 45 years old!


The Spider's Web - 365 Challenge!


----------



## jellybeans69

I like it , but it might have been better if just a small bit more of web would be unblurred and less centered. Still 7/10

First try for panoramic view for our countryside/summer house in middle of nowhere , but i feel like i overdid it in post proc with too much clarity


----------



## Jixr

I kinda like it, the grass is nice and green and the colors look good.
9/10

I'm not much of a car photo guy, but I picked myself up a new car last night, and so I had to have a day 1 shot of it.
Its a poor pic, but meh. I'll get some decent photos of it sometime this week after I finish up all the paperwork and things for it.

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_2268_zps3e781166.jpg.html


----------



## hokiealumnus

5/10, self-critiqued. Cool new car though!

Some macro fun.

Green Stone II by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## Buzzin92

7/10 I like the concept, a little higher shutter speed to reduce blur could look nice though.

Trying out some self portraits, I'm usually very camera shy but I need to get over that lol. Don't be too harsh!


----------



## astrixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> 7/10 I like the concept, a little higher shutter speed to reduce blur could look nice though.
> 
> Trying out some self portraits, I'm usually very camera shy but I need to get over that lol. Don't be too harsh!


9/10 Great self portrait. The lighting is good and the focus on the eyes/glasses is great. I like the monotone treatment too, great job, not easy pulling those off!

I needed to update my gear shots after doing some more cable management. I used a Sony Nex5 and combined them in Photoshop CC. I took raw files and converted them in Adobe camera raw then did more finer adjustments in PS CC.



https://www.flickr.com/photos/danielsperanza/


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> I love that Dragonfly shot! Very nice and sharp!


Thanks









It's a Damselfly by the way








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astrixx*
> 
> 9/10 Great self portrait. The lighting is good and the focus on the eyes/glasses is great. I like the monotone treatment too, great job, not easy pulling those off!
> 
> I needed to update my gear shots after doing some more cable management. I used a Sony Nex5 and combined them in Photoshop CC. I took raw files and converted them in Adobe camera raw then did more finer adjustments in PS CC.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


6/10 - hard to rate a mix of photos. I think the top one is a little overexposed in places and too dark in others (the case).


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Damselfly by the way


Oh sorry! I honestly didn't know there was a difference, just looked at a chart and I stand corrected









I've not seen many Damselfly' where I live, mainly Dragonflies around the rivers where I visit relatives.

Thanks for correcting me, learn something new everyday!


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> Oh sorry! I honestly didn't know there was a difference, just looked at a chart and I stand corrected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've not seen many Damselfly' where I live, mainly Dragonflies around the rivers where I visit relatives.
> 
> Thanks for correcting me, learn something new everyday!


hehe np, I didn't know until I'd looked it up either


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astrixx*
> 
> 9/10 Great self portrait. The lighting is good and the focus on the eyes/glasses is great. I like the monotone treatment too, great job, not easy pulling those off!


Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Damselfly by the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6/10 - hard to rate a mix of photos. I think the top one is a little overexposed in places and too dark in others (the case).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9/10 - I love the concept of this, just with how you have the odd one out on the right third.

Here's Layla;

Hello! - 365 Challenge!


----------



## Tman5293

8/10


----------



## Buzzin92

8/10 - Looks good









Trying out some B&W photography and masking, first time doing something like this.


----------



## Tman5293

8/10


----------



## TUDJ

1/10


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1/10


7/10 - I like it, but it could do with something extra..? Couldn't put my finger on what it was until I screen grabbed and tweaked it myself. It's more to do with personal preference but adding a little contrast, deepening on the darker areas, adding a little split toning on the redder side, and a very slight vignette improved on the appearance.

But again, completely personal preference, the image itself is great, love the composition.









Another one of Layla, was asked to enter Alaskan Malamute calendar competition shortly after I posted this on a facebook group.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

9/10 I love dogs hehe. The only thing that bothers me is those leaves are just a little too big and in the way for me.

Late night boredom picture


----------



## Conspiracy

7/10 needs more fill on the headphones


----------



## Magical Eskimo

7/10 It looks nice but I can't quite work it out, it just looks a little odd to me. The image quality and colours are lovely though.

When you say the headphones need more fill, can you expand? I'm new to photography








Sorry don't have another picture worthy of posting at the moment lol


----------



## Buzzin92

I'll post a photo in your stead







, I also agree with the your rating.

Here's mine, took at 4:30am this morning.

54 second exposure, F/11, ISO 100.


----------



## ace8uk

6/10. I hope you don't think it's a harsh rating, I see some very obscure ratings in here (my own personal opinion, of course), and I don't want you to think I'm being overly critical.

Obviously your technique is great, the sky is fantastic and the exposure is pretty decent. I admire that you've taken something ordinary and every day and applied some thought to how you're going to take it, but at the same time I don't find anything overly striking with the composition. Again, hope you don't take offence to a 6, I can see some really stunning images coming from you in the future.

I need to get back into taking portraits...


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace8uk*
> 
> 6/10. I hope you don't think it's a harsh rating, I see some very obscure ratings in here (my own personal opinion, of course), and I don't want you to think I'm being overly critical.
> 
> Obviously your technique is great, the sky is fantastic and the exposure is pretty decent. I admire that you've taken something ordinary and every day and applied some thought to how you're going to take it, but at the same time I don't find anything overly striking with the composition. Again, hope you don't take offence to a 6, I can see some really stunning images coming from you in the future.
> 
> I need to get back into taking portraits...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No worries! And thanks.









I admit the composition is fairly off on that shot, I was fairly tired when I took it... I literally dropped about 20 minutes after haha.

I take criticism seriously when it comes to something I need to improve upon, so thank you!


----------



## Tman5293

9/10


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10


----------



## hokiealumnus

9/10; no complaints here!

Nifty fifty wide open

Lead Guitarist by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## jackeyjoe

7/10, everything is a little blue for my liking... just personal preference though I think

https://flic.kr/p/ox1LLA


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> 7/10, everything is a little blue for my liking... just personal preference though I think
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/ox1LLA


5/10 - This should have been a portrait shot IMO, cutting off the top of the subject really doesn't look great. Composition could be a little better too, subject slightly off centre instead of right in the middle.


----------



## jackeyjoe

9/10. No constructive criticism, just that it looks amazing








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> 5/10 - This should have been a portrait shot IMO, cutting off the top of the subject really doesn't look great. Composition could be a little better too, subject slightly off centre instead of right in the middle.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


haha, that is me in the picture... I work at a school, gave the camera to a kid, I was just happy that I had something that I could post(I take _a lot_ of photos, but I can't share the overwhelming majority of them due to laws that I really know nothing about). I realise it is technically not mine(although it was taken with my gear), I am just excited to have some stuff to post









https://flic.kr/p/nJXKey

The FM2 getting some use


----------



## Curleyyy

9/10 - nice framing, great sharpness, jacket thing is tasteful, could do with a touch more vignetting, though that's my taste


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> 5/10 - This should have been a portrait shot IMO, cutting off the top of the subject really doesn't look great. Composition could be a little better too, subject slightly off centre instead of right in the middle.


That looks like the North Yorkshire Moors... or could it be the Yorkshire Dales? awesome shot though.









I'll be getting a few shots in the Moors within the next couple of weeks when I pass through on my way on holiday, going to Whitby for a week









Actually thinking about it, could be the Peak district... Or Derbyshire Dales...







They're all so similar!


----------



## hokiealumnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> 7/10, everything is a little blue for my liking... just personal preference though I think


FWIW, they were lit with blue lights, and only blue lights. There was only blue light to capture, period.


----------



## kbros

8/10-Curleyyy

https://flic.kr/p/ofwZUYDSC_0209 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> That looks like the North Yorkshire Moors... or could it be the Yorkshire Dales? awesome shot though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be getting a few shots in the Moors within the next couple of weeks when I pass through on my way on holiday, going to Whitby for a week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually thinking about it, could be the Peak district... Or Derbyshire Dales...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're all so similar!


Peak District







from the top of Kinder Plateau


----------



## Tman5293

7/10


----------



## kbros

8/10 Wish that hatch was closed

DSC_0289 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## jackeyjoe

7/10, nice car but the background is a bit distracting









https://flic.kr/p/oxHKwE


----------



## Tman5293

7/10 - Too much noise, subject is slightly out of focus, his hand and the cue ball are over exposed.


----------



## kbros

6.5/10 Missing some..pzazz

https://flic.kr/p/ohh3zcDSC_0085 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## MCCSolutions

8/10

Just found this outside


----------



## Tman5293

7/10


----------



## beta_0

8/10 I like the car and the reflections are nice...


----------



## kbros

8/10 Little bit overexposed, could use a little more contrast and vibrance to really bring the colors out.

Here's Steve

https://flic.kr/p/ozPRfC080114_1 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## MCCSolutions

9/10 Background just a little distracting


----------



## _Nikhil

4/10

https://flic.kr/p/jF86jw[/url


----------



## MCCSolutions

10/10


----------



## Tman5293

5/10


----------



## kbros

8/10 Ooh a P1!

https://flic.kr/p/oyLa3tDSC_0083 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> 8/10 Ooh a P1!


It's a 650S. Says so right on the license plate.


----------



## kbros

Lol, the Rearends look so similar so I immediately thought P1


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Lol, the Rearends look so similar so I immediately thought P1


I think you are thinking about the MP4-12C












This is a P1


----------



## Wiz766

9/10 for the grass.
Quick snap of my old man racing.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> 9/10 for the grass.
> Quick snap of my old man racing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Bit small to judge properly, looks a tiny bit soft. 7/10.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> Bit small to judge properly, looks a tiny bit soft. 7/10.


9/10

Not a real photographer but the amount of clarity and detail you captured - without any noticeable fuzz or blur is great. Oh and I like the true blacks










Taken with my simple Sony DSC-TX10


----------



## Jixr

X/10 photo isn't showing up for me. Can't rate.

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_2417_zps1a8f3472.jpg.html

Shot with probably the worlds worst lens, my 50 1.4, really thinking about not using it for portrait stuff anymore if I can avoid it.
I can't tell you why, but I really dislike this lens. Something about it just dosn't fit what I want out of it.


----------



## MCCSolutions

8/10


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> 8/10


I'm not experienced photographer but I'm going to give that a 6/10 - looks like the average picture I'd take of something at a store I might want to go buy later









(hopefully all of you can see my picture now)










Taken with my simple Sony DSC-TX10


----------



## Magical Eskimo

7/10 looks good but it's a bit dull

A False Widow spider that was in my garden, I had to kill it unfortunately because it's not native to the UK and didn't want to risk it biting my little brother when he's in the garden. RIP little spider


----------



## MCCSolutions

9/10


----------



## hokiealumnus

7/10. I like it, but you'd benefit from a tripod, slight re-framing and longer exposure to get more of the components.

Rose Petal Detail by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> 
> 7/10. I like it, but you'd benefit from a tripod, slight re-framing and longer exposure to get more of the components.
> 
> Rose Petal Detail by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


Love the marco shot, but without a description, it's not easy to figure out what it actually is. 8/10.


----------



## hokiealumnus

See the name - "Rose Petal Detail", and thank you.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> 
> See the name - "Rose Petal Detail", and thank you.


I did see it, but I always see pictures as if someone is to print and frame them, usually (not always) they don't have a plate with a title unless they're for a contest or something. I think if you would have been a tiny bit further and you could've seen the middle "spiral" of the rose, it would be obvious that it was a rose







But since you were focusing on the petal detail, it would've ended up a completely different shot.


----------



## hokiealumnus

That's fair, and thank you for elaborating, it makes total sense. FWIW, it was intended to be 'abstract' in a way. I like to tell myself it would look nice printed, and a 'that's pretty...what's is it?' reaction isn't a bad one at all. It looks nice and it's a conversation starter.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> 
> That's fair, and thank you for elaborating, it makes total sense. FWIW, it was intended to be 'abstract' in a way. I like to tell myself it would look nice printed, and a 'that's pretty...what's is it?' reaction isn't a bad one at all. It looks nice and it's a conversation starter.


Exactly why I like it







Personally, I'd like a picture of sorts in my living room haha


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I'm not experienced photographer but I'm going to give that a 6/10 - looks like the average picture I'd take of something at a store I might want to go buy later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hopefully all of you can see my picture now)
> 
> Taken with my simple Sony DSC-TX10


Yea just a quick snap shot for a build log

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> 
> 7/10. I like it, but you'd benefit from a tripod, slight re-framing and longer exposure to get more of the components.


Yea well noted lol, there is alot of noise because Im currently using a little handheld until I find the charger for the DSLR lol....


----------



## Duality92

Nobody rated my picture though yet lol


----------



## ace8uk

4/10. I'm guessing it's meant to be kind of like a product shot? Given that you've set up the image, I think less clutter would have worked better, a plain white or black backdrop for example. In my opinion, the entire front fan should have been in frame too; the overall composition could have been better.









Some candid street photography of the Parisians from a few weeks back:


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I can't really think of anything that could be done to improve that picture, 10/10 from me









Went to London today, turns out there's a dude that paints on old gum on the floor. Awesome yet slightly gross at the same time!


More on my Flickr


----------



## ace8uk

No way, I was in London too. Where abouts were you? I was around Borough Markets and Kensington with the lady.


----------



## BradleyW

Hey guy's. I'm always in Kensington. You can also find me near Earl's Court. I often eat at Pops Cafe. (However I don't live in London)


----------



## MCCSolutions

10/10


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace8uk*
> 
> No way, I was in London too. Where abouts were you? I was around Borough Markets and Kensington with the lady.


Ah duuude I was in Camden most of the time, popped in to the V&A Museum too! The better half wants to go back to london at some point in the summer to go to Borough Market though


----------



## ace8uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Ah duuude I was in Camden most of the time, popped in to the V&A Museum too! The better half wants to go back to london at some point in the summer to go to Borough Market though


Cool, let me know when you are. We're usually in London ever other weekend or so, we can grab a pint if you fancy.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace8uk*
> 
> Cool, let me know when you are. We're usually in London ever other weekend or so, we can grab a pint if you fancy.


Awesome man, I'm always up for a pint or two!


----------



## ace8uk

If you haven't been though, borough market is a great place to look around and eat. Also, free samples galore. Go to vinopolis as well, which is just around the corner, and you can sample a load of wines and spirits.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace8uk*
> 
> If you haven't been though, borough market is a great place to look around and eat. Also, free samples galore. Go to vinopolis as well, which is just around the corner, and you can sample a load of wines and spirits.


I've been before - it's great







Had a really nice bratwurst.

@MCC 6/10 needs to be more centred I think.

I'm stuck on this photo which do you guys think looks better;

This one


Or this one


----------



## Moreorless

Definitely the second shot, that pilar distracts from the stall and the product buckets stand out for closer up.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Thanks yeah I thought so


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I've been before - it's great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a really nice bratwurst.
> 
> @MCC 6/10 needs to be more centred I think.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


6/10 - I like the subject, I think it could be cropped tighter or framed differently to keep the rest of the stall/background out of the way.

My first attempt at tilt-shift effect.


----------



## beta_0

5/10
Personally I don't like the effect, whether its a camera effect or applied after the shot was taken

A cat I meet every now and then:










*







*


----------



## ace8uk

First shot: 3/10 - Nice cat, but nothing particularly special about the shot, just looks like a random shot.









Second shot 1/10 - Same thing really, nothing particularly interesting about the shot. Not really sure what else to say, other than maybe read up a little on composition and browse through some city photographers' work for some inspiration.









Some more Parisian street photography:


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace8uk*
> 
> Some more Parisian street photography:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I do like this one, I remember it standing out as a favourite when I looked through the set.

8/10, It would become a 9 or 10 for me if the train was moving the full width of the frame, so the movement carried on to the couples' right.


----------



## _Nikhil

8.5/10 - Looking great. what Camera ?

https://flic.kr/p/eC1Foo


----------



## kbros

9/10 Wish you could've gotten the whole building in frame.

https://flic.kr/p/oFC3gJ20140811_6 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> Looking great. what Camera ?


Thanks, D7000.


----------



## Tillmander

8/10
This was taken when I went to New Zealand this summer.


----------



## DizZz

8.5/10


----------



## Conspiracy

dig it. i like lines. kinda boring with the horizon perfectly centered. 7/10. i would revisit that and shoot it in a variety of ways









random shot i took with nifty fitty the chinon 55mm f1.7

IMG_4445 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## DizZz

What do you mean by the horizon being perfectly centered?

8/10 for your photo. The composition is interesting (a lot to look at + the sky is really interesting) but it seems slightly underexposed to me and the building looks slightly distorted on the left side but I'm just nitpicking


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> What do you mean by the horizon being perfectly centered?
> 
> 8/10 for your photo. The composition is interesting (a lot to look at + the sky is really interesting) but it seems slightly underexposed to me and the building looks slightly distorted on the left side but I'm just nitpicking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_of_thirds

6/10 for your image, I like the idea, something about the jetty looks off to me, it looks skewed somehow. Image looks slightly out of focus on the left side, were you using a low f number?

Butterfly Hope by mike.tudge, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

i mean that you are splitting the frame through the middle with the horizon (where land meets sky). made it slightly off center it makes it more interesting most of the time. rule of thirds are basic but can change an image


----------



## kbros

8/10

https://flic.kr/p/opaby220140811_2 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> i mean that you are splitting the frame through the middle with the horizon (where land meets sky). made it slightly off center it makes it more interesting most of the time. rule of thirds are basic but can change an image


Cool thank you









Is this any better?



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_of_thirds
> 
> 6/10 for your image, I like the idea, something about the jetty looks off to me, it looks skewed somehow. Image looks slightly out of focus on the left side, were you using a low f number?


I think I was using a low f number because it was pretty dark and I didn't want to boost the ISO way up and I didn't have a tripod.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> 8/10
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/opaby220140811_2 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


7/10 interesting image but the background is a little overexposed while the foreground is a little dark


----------



## hokiealumnus

7/10. I don't have any complaints about the exposure or the colors and things like that. My gripe is where you focused. Looks like you focused on the foreground at the bottom of the image rather than an infinity-type focus, which I think that shot would have benefited from. Not sure your aperture, but if you could close the aperture and focus to infinity, I think it would make that a better image. FWIW.

On the opposite end of that spectrum, here's one with completely specific focus and paper thin DoF.









Mushroom by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## DizZz

7.5/10 Cool focusing but kind of a plain, ordinary subject.

Which one of these two is better?


----------



## Moreorless

I would say the second shot, you do see a bit more of the houses behind in the first shot but I don't think it adds much to the composition whilst the second has the wave covering 2/3rds of the shot and that spray at the bottom adding to a blank area.

As far as the shot of the track before goes you've got a potentially very good shot there with the lighting but the track itself seems too far too the right for me. The fence to the right seems like a potentially more interesting part of the shot and the real centre of attention with the track is the middle which is more like 4/5th of the way across the picture.

7/10 for the second wave shot


----------



## Tman5293

8/10


----------



## MunneY

8/10

go easy on me! I'm new at this! it was also really dark!


----------



## Faraz

6/10. I think it's fine for what you had to work with. I don't know what the surrounding there was like, but perhaps you could have changed your position so the background wasn't sunlit like that and wait for the cat to face the light. Other than that, I think you could have framed the shot better too (too much space on the right).


----------



## Fred B

7 / 10

Give it a try with my 10 year old camera and typical Dutch countryside


----------



## Tman5293

5/10


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> 6/10. I think it's fine for what you had to work with. I don't know what the surrounding there was like, but perhaps you could have changed your position so the background wasn't sunlit like that and wait for the cat to face the light. Other than that, I think you could have framed the shot better too (too much space on the right).


I just have to say I think that's a 10/10


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> 6/10. I think it's fine for what you had to work with. I don't know what the surrounding there was like, but perhaps you could have changed your position so the background wasn't sunlit like that and wait for the cat to face the light. Other than that, I think you could have framed the shot better too (too much space on the right).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have to say I think that's a 10/10
Click to expand...

post something.... dont just rate. you know how it works lol


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> post something.... dont just rate. you know how it works lol


said the guy doing the same lol

8/10


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> said the guy doing the same lol
> 
> 8/10


Lol I was just saying it because I thought it should've been rated higher, we don't need to nazi this thread to keep it in order.

^7.5/10

https://flic.kr/p/oFC1YoDSC_0193 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> post something.... dont just rate. you know how it works lol
> 
> 
> 
> said the guy doing the same lol
> 
> 8/10
Click to expand...

1) youre new to this thread
2) i didnt rate therefore youre wrong
3) youre wrong

kthnx


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Lol I was just saying it because I thought it should've been rated higher, we don't need to nazi this thread to keep it in order.
> 
> ^7.5/10
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/oFC1YoDSC_0193 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


Actually really good, 10/10


----------



## hokiealumnus

8/10. Wish the bottom tube was totally in the frame, and the black thing over top of that tube was pulled aside. Besides that, no complaints.

Bumble Bee Pollenating by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## kbros

9/10 Nice composition

https://flic.kr/p/owuq9rNike Solarsoft Moccasin by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> 9/10 Nice composition
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/owuq9rNike Solarsoft Moccasin by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


8/10 - love the bokeh, though I think it could use some straightening and maybe an offset of the shoes to the left.



Flickr Link


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10


----------



## kbros

9/10

https://flic.kr/p/oxAEfg20140820-DSC_0087 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## jjsoviet

10/10 - Love the perspective and symmetry.

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5559/14546517099_33697118b4_h.jpg
Flickr


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> 10/10 - Love the perspective and symmetry.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5559/14546517099_33697118b4_h.jpg
> Flickr


Great capture! 9/10 - only think I think would improve it would be to have the whole face in focus.


----------



## kpforce1

9/10

I like it.... it feels like the building is going on forever







.... I like the industrial feel from the washed color as well.


----------



## kbros

7/10 Highlights and shadows on the subject could use a bit of work.

https://flic.kr/p/oN4ARbMk1 Vw Rabbit Convertible by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## MCCSolutions

8/10

My Life:


----------



## kbros

6/10

Milkyway by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## MCCSolutions

10/10 low light for a good reason!


----------



## Faraz

6/10


----------



## Sean Webster

9.75/10 Nice! I only dislike the slight upwards shadows and slight inconsistent lighting on the cabinets


----------



## hokiealumnus

9/10. Wish the bottom side panel (driver's side) was lit a little more. I do understand it seems that is excessively difficult to do though.

Hibiscus by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## kbros

8/10 Nice colors

https://flic.kr/p/oUFBNjVans Brushed Twill Authentic by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## jjsoviet

9/10 - Great composition and the textures are simply awesome. Would have been perfect if it not were for the grass in the foreground, but that's just my opinion.



Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10


----------



## Jixr

( naturally, a bmw owner, does not come to a complete stop, and still parks like a d-bag lol. )


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Headphones


This looks like schiit. 9/10.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> BMW


The effects are a bit overdone for my tastes. I also feel like the car has been somewhat immune from the processing, so it looks a bit out of place. Cool shot though. 6.5/10.


----------



## MCCSolutions

Yall be crazy Sean is the boss! Its called a perspective shot.......


----------



## Curleyyy

The Schiit product line always looks so beautiful with the brushed aluminum look. I really want to pick up some of the gear, but it's so damn expensive.

9/10 on the bird above. Great perspective/angle, subject well lit. However the lighting for the background/sky is unappealing for me.

Amity Affliction - VAN's Warped Tour, AU 13'


----------



## DrockinWV

9/10 I think I like the black and white one better!

New puppy I picked up the other day!


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> The Schiit product line always looks so beautiful with the brushed aluminum look. I really want to pick up some of the gear, but it's so damn expensive.


There's always the Magni/Modi combo


----------



## hokiealumnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> 9/10 I think I like the black and white one better!
> 
> New puppy I picked up the other day!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


7/10 - Adorable, clear shot of the puppy, but distracting background. Congrats on your new family member.









First day of school was this past Monday.

Back to School! by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## Magical Eskimo

8/10 great pic, I find the sun's glare a bit too much though personally


----------



## Tman5293

7/10


----------



## Magical Eskimo

8/10 picture quality is top notch but I'd like it if the car was facing in to the middle rather than away


----------



## kbros

9/10 if the framing was just a little farther out I think it would be a 10

https://flic.kr/p/oBnEteMilky by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Tman5293

8/10


----------



## ginger_nuts

9/10 IMO

This was captured on my recent family holiday.


----------



## Curleyyy

Looks a little blurry around the eyes, and there's a bright shine of light on the left that's distracting. Would have looked a little nicer with a lower ISO as it's a little grainy. 7/10

Sunrise around 6:30 on top of Mt.Warning, Australia.


----------



## hokiealumnus

8/10. It's a beautiful sunrise but I find the foreground elements distracting, especially where it obscures the sky.

Something abstract from this weekend.

Through the Woods by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## SmokinWaffle

8/10. Like it.









Quick shot with the new 35mm f/1.8..










Awful lighting as it was evening..


----------



## Buzzin92

7/10 not bad







how you liking it so far?

I have the 35mm F/1.8 Nikon Lens, love the little beast.

One of my photo's from the holiday I'm currently on, several shots stitched with that very lens. Also, I freaking love this. In the middle of the North Yorkshire Moors, on a caravan site in the most remote area, and I have 25/10 4G on my phone.









Anyway, Whitby Abbey;

Right click, open image in new tab for decent size. 10,935x2,743


----------



## kbros

8/10 A little more exposure or shadows adjustment and I think it would be a 10

https://flic.kr/p/oUrQV8Vans Brushed Twill Authentic by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Faraz

10/10. I love clean, well-lit product shots. Great choice for background (and foreground) too.


----------



## MCCSolutions

7/10 just a little creepy lol


----------



## Tman5293

6/10


----------



## jaydude

The Judge, I like that 8/10



Edit: I am not sure if this thread is for real photo's or not, but I love this particular image


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Cool picture, but it is intended for actual photographs

https://flic.kr/p/oXqnNsIMG_1279 by luke.wanden, on Flickr


----------



## jaydude

Ahh sorry, I was not sure.

Nice photo, definitely a 7/10









Here is my amended photo



I present to you, Boss Cat, the manliest cat I have ever seen


----------



## Buzzin92

8/10 for the cute cat.









North Yorkshire Moors, UK.


http://jlryan.net/photo/_DSC0018.jpg


----------



## Tman5293

9/10


----------



## Buzzin92

7/10 too much contrast for my liking, and shadows could do with lighting up in my opinion.

Re-upload, last edit was done on my laptop which tends to be brighter than my monitor at home. Re-touched it a little.


----------



## hokiealumnus

9.5/10; considering the dreariness of the day (which sets the mood well), that is an exceptional panorama. I docked .5 for the people that you can hardly do anything about, other than heavy alteration, of which I'm not a fan.
Quote:


> Jim: Question. What kind of bear is best?
> Dwight: That's a ridiculous question.
> Jim: False. Black bear.
> Dwight: That's debatable. There are basically two schools of thought-
> Jim: Fact. Bears eat beets. Bears. Beets. Battlestar Galactica.
> Dwight: Bears don't... What is going on? What are you doing?!


American Black Bear by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## kbros

7/10 Bear kind of blends in to the darker rock, maybe needs more contrast to isolate.

https://flic.kr/p/oLChD7Nike SB Janoski by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Buzzin92

9/10 Great product photo. The only thing that stands out for me is the harsh shadow at the back, maybe a little fill light could soften that out.

Travelled through Helmsley, was walking through the market town and had to snap this.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> 9/10 Great product photo. The only thing that stands out for me is the harsh shadow at the back, maybe a little fill light could soften that out.
> 
> Travelled through Helmsley, was walking through the market town and had to snap this.


you have a colored image of it?

8/10. not a fan of B&W images but this next one isn't much of a color either . . .


----------



## MCCSolutions

7/10


----------



## Jameswalt1

6/10


----------



## MCCSolutions

9/10


----------



## hokiealumnus

6/10. The subject is ok, though I wish the EK was fully in focus. What hurts it for me is the distracting stuff around it.

Not macro, but a close shot of a dragonfly with crazy bright coloring.

Dragonfly by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## Curleyyy

9/10 Great photo that's in really nice focus, and has lots of detail!
Could improve by removing noise from the green blurred area on the left though.
Looks like it would have been difficult to capture.

Final moments from The Amity Affliction's tour that ended in Brisbane last night. Cannot believe how far they've come.
Seeing them at local gigs for $30 to a few hundred people, to last night selling out to a crowd of several thousand. Incredible.


----------



## Tman5293

6/10


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> 10/10. I love clean, well-lit product shots. Great choice for background (and foreground) too.


I just need to give you the 10/10 that photo deserves, I didn't feel the rating you were given was accurate


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I just need to give you the 10/10 that photo deserves, I didn't feel the rating you were given was accurate


I 2nd this, 10/10

@Tman 8/10, subject is spot on but sky is over exposed.

https://flic.kr/p/p7g9oZSteve loves grapes by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Tman5293

8/10


----------



## hokiealumnus

9/10, no complaints here. Not much you can do about the side elements (which keep it from a 10/10), and you would loose too much if you tried to crop them out. Good job.

EDIT - Removed photo - person below didn't rate it, didn't want the photo cluttering up the thread and will re-post.


----------



## Janac

Photo that got accepted to a exhibition.


----------



## Conspiracy

cool find. 8/10

got some stuff for my desk at work and this just came in today. still waiting for my lewbowski pop figure to get here

LL1S4766 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## BradleyW

6/10


----------



## MCCSolutions

7/10


----------



## sakae48

7.5/10


----------



## Tman5293

5/10


----------



## Jixr

well, I'll skip the combo breaker, and rate the red car a 7/10

Nice car, but car show shots don't really do it for me, generally there are tons of other people and cars in the background that I find distracting.

My longest lens is a 200mm, and its cropped, but last nights super moon.
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/photo_zps9b7f503e.jpg.html


----------



## Thebreezybb

^^
8.5/10

I haven't posted here for a long time now, been busy travelling and planing for future projects.

Here's my most recent shot

https://flic.kr/p/p9DKr8In the woods... by IB-photography [ AWAY ], on Flickr


----------



## kbros

10/10 love the subject lighting and contrast of subjects colors compared to the background.

https://flic.kr/p/oRXEyn20140909-DSC_0316 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## MCCSolutions

10/10 for the kitty!


----------



## Jixr

6/10, too close in to really see whats going on, don't like how the bottom hose is cropped out a bit. But i'm not much of a tech image guy.

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_2417_zps1a8f3472.jpg.html
Little dudes first birthday was this past weekend.


----------



## Tman5293

7/10


----------



## hokiealumnus

7/10, it's a bit dark but a great looking car. You get all these car photos but they're always among distracting scenery, mostly other cars & people. Is there any chance of talking with the owners to get their cars out of parking lots on their own? I bet they'd like the idea.









Repost of this photo from before, which was never rated, twice. I deleted previous copies so they don't clutter the thread.

Walking around, this pine tree (among hundreds around that looked just like it) drew my attention. The bark's texture just seemed very interesting for some reason. I thought it turned out ok in B&W.

Longleaf Pine Texture by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## kbros

10/10

https://flic.kr/p/p9crXP20140909-DSC_0323 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Tman5293

9/10


----------



## Sean Webster

5/10 Got any other photos besides shots from a car meet? I'm bored of them.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

9/10 only because I'm not quite sure what's going on in the photo or it would be a 10.
Also I agree with you, car pictures get pretty boring unless they're racing round a track and you've caught one mid drift or something









I'm not sure I posted this one or not, I had two of two different Street gum art pictures, I don't _think_ I posted this one.


----------



## Moreorless

6/10 - Not a great deal to it but the colours and contrast work well.


----------



## Tec Savy

I will give you 9/10.







I like the contrast and nature greenery and the Sun in the background creating it more beautiful.


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> you have a colored image of it?
> 
> 8/10. not a fan of B&W images but this next one isn't much of a color either . . .


I do, but it's craptastic









Moreorless 10/10 - I love that!

Kinda had an intense selfie session... I present, moi.

Recently painted my room white, because better lighting


----------



## MCCSolutions

10/10 NICE


----------



## DizZz

6/10


----------



## FronJon

3/10.

As they say that a picture says a thousand words. I really don't understand what you wanted to convey through this photograph. Moreover the angle from which it has been taken makes that photo frame in the background an ugly distraction.


----------



## ace8uk

Whilst I agree with what you said, for the most part, the whole point of this is to rate and then add your own photograph.

I'd probably also give it around 3, you get points for blurring water, and I'm a sucker for high contrast black and white. That being said, it doesn't look like much thought has gone into the composition of the image. It's all a bit confusing and the contrast is also probably a bit too much, which doesn't help.

Something old, pretty standard portrait shot:


----------



## Buzzin92

It's fairly under-exposed for my liking, for that you get a 6.5/10

The shot itself though; composition, the feel and the quality, if the exposure was higher I wouldn't hesitate giving a 10/10. But saying that, I feel it's the style you're going for with the previous shots also, so I can't really influence anything with that.

Another from my selfie session...


*Not high ISO, I just love the grain effect on B/W*


----------



## DizZz

8/10 - I normally hate grain but when used artistically I think it adds a new dynamic which is really interesting


----------



## Frozen2Flame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oscuro*
> 
> 9/10
> 
> Great focus, wonderful angle, and a very warm, welcoming feel to this image. Only one thing that bugs me is how the dais (dias? platform..thinger) feels over exposed to me.


How much a camera like this is costing? im want to buy a good camera for some good photos... nothing professional. i just love that love this effect.. keeping something clear and the rest image fades...


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozen2Flame*
> 
> How much a camera like this is costing? im want to buy a good camera for some good photos... nothing professional. i just love that love this effect.. keeping something clear and the rest image fades...


That's called Depth of Field, your phone's camera could do it lol.

Depends really, I have a Nikon D5200 (was around £500 UK when I bought it) and absolutely love it, it's by far no "professional" camera, though people tend to think "Holy cow" when I've got my battery grip on, it's freaking huge lol.


----------



## Frozen2Flame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> That's called Depth of Field, your phone's camera could do it lol.
> 
> Depends really, I have a Nikon D5200 (was around £500 UK when I bought it) and absolutely love it, it's by far no "professional" camera, though people tend to think "Holy cow" when I've got my battery grip on, it's freaking huge lol.


i have 2 digital cameras and dont think that they have this effect... a nikon coolpix l27 and a sony with HD video (i dont remember the model).
I had buy the sony 7 years before and coollpix a year before. The sony was kinda expensive. the coolpix was cheap. but the sony is better than the l27 despite the 6 years that separates them.
What i have to pay attention on the cameras so it has the ability to capture nice photos? or any digital camera at a price close to the Nikon D5200 will be the same?
the price at the Nikon D5200 is at 570 euros in Greece at the moment.


----------



## kbros

Squirrel pic: 8/10

https://flic.kr/p/oWf4FuMk1 GTI by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## DizZz

7/10


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozen2Flame*
> 
> i have 2 digital cameras and dont think that they have this effect... a nikon coolpix l27 and a sony with HD video (i dont remember the model).
> I had buy the sony 7 years before and coollpix a year before. The sony was kinda expensive. the coolpix was cheap. but the sony is better than the l27 despite the 6 years that separates them.
> What i have to pay attention on the cameras so it has the ability to capture nice photos? or any digital camera at a price close to the Nikon D5200 will be the same?
> the price at the Nikon D5200 is at 570 euros in Greece at the moment.


It's nothing to do with features. Read this. Some cameras will allow better control over the depth of field than others but it's something that almost any camera is capable of.


----------



## freitz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> 7/10





6/10 - Could change a couple things in post to make the image pop more even in Black and White.

https://flic.kr/p/p3K7phL1000140 by freitz1, on Flickr


----------



## amd-dude

Nice doggie, I like the overall feel of the shot, seems natural like he was just doing his thing. 9/10, the flag and the little statue kind of distract and pull attention away from the dog.

Taken for my cousins' wedding using the fujifilm X-A1 with the 16-50mm kit lens.


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-dude*
> 
> Nice doggie, I like the overall feel of the shot, seems natural like he was just doing his thing.
> 
> Taken for my cousins' wedding using the fujifilm X-A1 with the 16-50mm kit lens.


I like it, 8/10.

Would have liked a slower aperture and bump the ISO up a little to get the flowers on the table in focus too, while keeping the background out of DoF. But to get that effect you would most likely need a longer tele like a 70-200 to give good Bokeh.


----------



## FronJon

Oh fish I had actually rated for the very first photo. Or what I thought so I had rated for but by mistake I have rated for someone else's photo. My apologies.


----------



## hokiealumnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


6/10. Obviously this is very subjective, so please don't take offense; I'll try to explain myself. The subject is clear, but I think you picked the wrong subject. The background looks very interesting, but the dead weeds notsomuch. I see that photo and see bokeh for the sake of bokeh. There's nothing wrong with that per se, but the plants don't interest me. Had you stood up and gotten the scene behind the plants I think it might have made for a very nice shot....but maybe not, it's not clear enough to tell.

From last weekend at our alma mater. Not bad for 1/5 sec hand held.









Burruss Hall by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## DizZz

7/10 - A little noisy for my liking but I like the symmetry


----------



## freitz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> 7/10 - A little noisy for my liking but I like the symmetry





7/10 The sky is perfect foreground could have been pulled from shadows a little bit. Good directional photo.

https://flic.kr/p/oN1s2pLeica Edits Day One (2 of 2) by freitz1, on Flickr


----------



## Moreorless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> 7/10


Just to go back to this some advice I would give for these kinds of water shots...

Be careful of blowing out your highlights as long exposers of bright water can get very bright. If your camera has an ISO 50 mode don't use it as really all this is doing is over exposing the pic and then darkening it so blowing out your highlights even more. I'm not a big user of HDR/merging but this kind of shot is one where I use it sometimes simply because the DR of the scene is so massive, you often don't have much sky in the frame either which is normally where automated HDR lets itself down.

Take the flow of the water into account with your composition as it naturally tends to draw the minds eye around an image. I can see in this image you've composed well for the rocks either side of the stream with the lighter vegetation above the waterfall in the centre however for me its really the water that's the most interesting part of this image and the top of the falls half way across and the bright area of water 3/4rds of the way across the frame just doesn't look balanced to me. Idealy I would like to have the top of the falls 1/3rd of the way across the frame and the bright patch of water 2/3rds of the way aross.

For that reason I actually think long exposure river shots are much tougher than many believe as finding a place were the landscape AND the flow of the river fit your composition isn't easy.


----------



## frakkinphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/oN1s2pLeica Edits Day One (2 of 2) by freitz1, on Flickr


8/10. I love the subject isolation and the unconventional composition. I also love the golden hue on her hair. It's flattering. The remaining 2/10 is the use of negative space. I don't think it adds much here.

The Laughing Stock by jltucker+1, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

8.5/10, whites are too blown out imo, nice catch tho.


----------



## FronJon

These are some really cool photos up here. Can we separate these photos into certain themes ? Like sports, nature, abstract etc. ??


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FronJon*
> 
> These are some really cool photos up here. Can we separate these photos into certain themes ? Like sports, nature, abstract etc. ??


this is the rate the photo above you thread. its an on going thing where anything that is your own work is shared. if you want to start themed share threads we can start some and see how its goes. lately almost all photography is being shared in this thread as its been a while since someone started a thread sharing their recent work. generally if someone is seeking an actual critique or feedback they start their own thread but it rarely turns into a themed thread


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 8.5/10, whites are too blown out imo, nice catch tho.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10/10 - I don't like rating product shots but can't fault anything with that, sharp and well lit. Can't ask for any more









I'm not a fan of animal pics in general but wanted to have a play with my new lens as I'd not got a chance in daylight









It's a tough life by mike.tudge, on Flickr


----------



## FronJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> this is the rate the photo above you thread. its an on going thing where anything that is your own work is shared. if you want to start themed share threads we can start some and see how its goes. lately almost all photography is being shared in this thread as its been a while since someone started a thread sharing their recent work. generally if someone is seeking an actual critique or feedback they start their own thread but it rarely turns into a themed thread


Ummm ok. Thanks. But I still fail to understand what would people actually gain by getting their photos rated ? Is it some kind of beta test of the photos ?


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FronJon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> this is the rate the photo above you thread. its an on going thing where anything that is your own work is shared. if you want to start themed share threads we can start some and see how its goes. lately almost all photography is being shared in this thread as its been a while since someone started a thread sharing their recent work. generally if someone is seeking an actual critique or feedback they start their own thread but it rarely turns into a themed thread
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm ok. Thanks. But I still fail to understand what would people actually gain by getting their photos rated ? Is it some kind of beta test of the photos ?
Click to expand...

its a random, never ending thread. no one posts to gain anything. its just fun to keep it going. like i said though, its not going to get broken into genres lol. if you want to start share threads of a certain genre you can create one and people will contribute


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FronJon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> this is the rate the photo above you thread. its an on going thing where anything that is your own work is shared. if you want to start themed share threads we can start some and see how its goes. lately almost all photography is being shared in this thread as its been a while since someone started a thread sharing their recent work. generally if someone is seeking an actual critique or feedback they start their own thread but it rarely turns into a themed thread
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm ok. Thanks. But I still fail to understand what would people actually gain by getting their photos rated ? Is it some kind of beta test of the photos ?
Click to expand...

I post here mainly just to share. I think that is what most people do. Rating just gives a little incentive to share higher quality shots in the thread.


----------



## Buzzin92

I like to think it's about sharing mainly, but I do use the rating system to help improve on my photos. Sort of like a mini-critique.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I post here mainly just to share. I think that is what most people do. Rating just gives a little incentive to share higher quality shots in the thread.


^ This. Also, some of the feedback users provide along with the rating can be really helpful


----------



## kbros

TUDJ- 8/10 Nice photo but nothing too interesting going on. Cats are the best way to test lenses IMO aha

Now, I know how you guys all looove car show pics.
https://flic.kr/p/pdT7iA20140913-DSC_0042 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

LOL, yea those darn car shows. 9/10 - Clean and subject clear.

Took a friend to teach him how to shoot better. He and his friend wound up being subjects lol.


----------



## Conspiracy

1/10 just buy a darn 85L and get it over with. jk though. 6/10 somehow you perfectly got posts coming out of both of their heads LOL still a nice shot either way when you throw technicalities out the window

saw this guy swimming around this morning. snapped a shot

IMG_9363 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## LatinLover

*9/10 Swan
Weird rock*


*Note:The quality of my photos degrade, when i upload here.
Any tip to avoid this, thanks...*


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LatinLover*
> 
> *9/10 Swan
> Weird rock*
> 
> 
> *Note:The quality of my photos degrade, when i upload here.
> Any tip to avoid this, thanks...*


Upload to Flickr and link with bbcode


----------



## LatinLover

*Many thanks
Super moon...*

P1000091 by Roel Lzn, on Flickr


----------



## Tec Savy

WOW, it must be the most beautiful picture I saw today.







I will give you 10/10 for the lovely Moon







. It never looked so beautiful before.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LatinLover*
> 
> *Many thanks
> Super moon...*
> 
> P1000091 by Roel Lzn, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

Previous image rated already

Got some baby lizzies in our yard.


----------



## kbros

OMG DYIN SO KYUTE 9/10
https://flic.kr/p/oSXfT9Steve's Sleeping Shenanigans by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

such an artsy pose 9/10 lol

did a graduation shoot for a friend in exchange for a pitcher of beer. not a very fancy shoot, just a few simple shots for her mom but decided to take a regular headshot as well to practice since i want to get better at those. octosoftbox camera left, umbrella camera right hitting background and feather to add some fill on her as well. no edit, sharpen in PS and export as jpg

IMG_4777 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Tman5293

9/10


----------



## Jixr

7/10 the keyboard or whatever item to the top of the picture is a bit distracting, but the blue light from it adds to the picture.

Porter Robinson's World Tour

Luckily it was at one of the venues where its much easier to sneak in a camera than some of the other places.
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3651_zps2b3c0570.jpg.html

I love concert crowd photos, more so than photos of just the artist.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I love concert crowd photos, more so than photos of just the artist.


Nice pic







(I'll leave the rating for someone else) I've recently started covering gigs for a couple of review sites, I always try and include the crowd in some shots. It's something that I've not seen in other reviews, it's always just the artist. It's going down well so far









There's a couple in here, simply seeing the crowd singing along with the band is quite powerful IMO.


----------



## Thebreezybb

@jixr 8/10

I've recently created a new preset in Lightroom and i'm just trying it on some photos i have. Raw images of course. If anyone wants it just hit me up









https://flic.kr/p/p29QRFHollywood!! by IB-photography [ AWAY ], on Flickr


----------



## amd-dude

7/10 Nice shot but I think its got to much going on, would have been better off going with the Hollywood sign and mountains alone.

Under exposed and taken by hand, think it was like a half sec shutter speed.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-dude*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


5/10 - You did alright with what you had available









From today's hike:

Skyline by mike.tudge, on Flickr


----------



## kbros

10/10

https://flic.kr/p/pbT8jE20140914-DSC_0129 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## freitz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> 10/10
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/pbT8jE20140914-DSC_0129 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr






7/10 picture is sharp and in focus, boring subject and background. Maybe a different angle?

*Baltimore Sunrise*

https://flic.kr/p/p1SwnEL1001681 by freitz1, on Flickr


----------



## LatinLover

*9/10*

*Water lily, Caddo lake*

P1010021 by Roel Lzn, on Flickr


----------



## kbros

7/10

https://flic.kr/p/p5D1KJPuma Suede Classic by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## jellybeans69

Don't know why but i would have liked it more personally with a little bit higher F, that DoF on left boot bothers me too much. - 7/10

Something off recent visit of Bristol


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

7/10. I can't put my finger on it, but the framing feels off somehow. I think if you moved either to the left or right for a more head-on or acute angle, it would have worked better and highlighted the reflection in the water.



Haven't done this in over a year and a half.


----------



## DizZz

7/10


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> 7/10. I can't put my finger on it, but the framing feels off somehow. I think if you moved either to the left or right for a more head-on or acute angle, it would have worked better and highlighted the reflection in the water.
> Haven't done this in over a year and a half.


Seemed hard to get a good angle of that bridge -


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Could have used this one i guess (no editing on this one at all) , posted the previous one cause blue from pitcher&piano gave a nice contrast, second picture with both had the worse angle and looked awful so i didn't use it at all. I guess moving right could have been an option but then some bridge frames would be in picture wich would ruin it for me.

Dizz 9/10 - i really like it.
From same walk around the Bristol while i was there -


----------



## Tman5293

6/10


----------



## Magical Eskimo

9/10 very shiny

Got some new shoes yay. I've never photographed shoes before.. Gonna try again tomorrow in a better lighting situation I think.

https://flic.kr/p/prwEdSIMG_1829 by luke.wanden, on Flickr


----------



## xILukasIx

6/10 Don't particularly like the background

















Flowers in Fall by Lukas Berger on 500px


----------



## kbros

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Got some new shoes yay. I've never photographed shoes before.. Gonna try again tomorrow in a better lighting situation I think.

https://flic.kr/p/prwEdSIMG_1829 by luke.wanden, on Flickr



574s? Try to get some nice on feet shots (which I still have trouble with)

Flower: 10/10 DOF and subject sharpness is amazing, great image.

Also I got a new puppy. 2 month old english shorthaired pointer/ german shorthaired pointer mix.

https://flic.kr/p/psncjU20140929-DSC_0112-2 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Got some new shoes yay. I've never photographed shoes before.. Gonna try again tomorrow in a better lighting situation I think.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/prwEdSIMG_1829 by luke.wanden, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 574s? Try to get some nice on feet shots (which I still have trouble with)
> 
> Flower: 10/10 DOF and subject sharpness is amazing, great image.
> 
> Also I got a new puppy. 2 month old english shorthaired pointer/ german shorthaired pointer mix.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/psncjU20140929-DSC_0112-2 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


They're 565s, I'll see if I can get some shots wearing them but it gets dark so early now after I get home from work


----------



## 4514kaiser

7.5/10 - I really like the photo's composition and colour but the subject of the photo the puppy imo is not in a great pose lol. All i can see is its back and its legs and a third a face. At first glance instead of how 'cute and playful' the image to me is more like 'is that a puppy'?
Also the blur vignette is a bit over done for me....


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4514kaiser*
> 
> 7.5/10 - I really like the photo's composition and colour but the subject of the photo the puppy imo is not in a great pose lol. All i can see is its back and its legs and a third a face. At first glance instead of how 'cute and playful' the image to me is more like 'is that a puppy'?
> Also the blur vignette is a bit over done for me....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


sky seems a little washed out, 8/10


edit: Buarbreen Glacier in norway if you were wondering, and taken on an iphone of all things


----------



## fighter25

8/10 it leaves me wishing for a wider angle view, but not much else you can do with an iPhone


----------



## kbros

10/10









https://flic.kr/p/pdm6yhM574TBK by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## amd-dude

7/10 Nice and sharp. Not a huge fan of shoes so I can't find it interesting but you did freak me out, I thought you were levitating for a bit there.

For my cousins' wedding, Fuji X-A1 with kit lens, theme was based on the butterflies so I tried to get that.


----------



## Tman5293

7/10 - The subject is not well lit. The background has better lighting than the foreground


----------



## xILukasIx

8/10 Not much of a car fan, but looks very nice!


Neglected by Lukas Berger on 500px


----------



## PR-Imagery

9/10





Spoiler: Settings!



Camera Model Canon EOS REBEL T3i

Lens: Zenitar 16mm 2.8
Shooting Date/Time 10/5/2014 7:22:34 AM

Shooting Mode Manual Exposure
Tv( Shutter Speed ) 1/125
Av( Aperture Value ) 4
Metering Mode Evaluative Metering
ISO Speed 100
Auto ISO Speed OFF
Image Size 5184x3456
Aspect ratio 3:2
Image Quality Fine
Flash Off
FE lock OFF
White Balance Mode Auto
AF Mode Manual focusing
AF area select mode Manual selection
Picture Style Neutral
Color Space Adobe RGB
Long exposure noise reduction 1:Auto
High ISO speed noise reduction 0:Standard


----------



## xILukasIx

10/10 Beautiful sunset, love the colors!


Red Carpet by Lukas Berger on 500px


----------



## ace8uk

9/10. I like that an awful lot. The dark negative space that centers everything, the warm tones that are consistent throughout, the red carpet leading line intersected by the zebra stripes of natural light from the doors. It's a fantastic shot. I had to rate it.


----------



## jaydude

9/10, Very creepy feel to it, also has a nice depth to it that I like









I am an amateur at this so here it goes.


----------



## Tman5293

4/10


----------



## xILukasIx

7/10 Nice car, nice exposure, just the background and the people are distracting.


13th Floor by Lukas Berger on 500px


----------



## amd-dude

9/10 I like it, kinda spooky but basic at the same time. Only things distracting are the black vents on the ceiling and that door on the right.

I thought the cloud looked like the USS Enterprise. Nice morning at the beach. 16-50mm Fuji X-A1 straight from the camera no editing.


----------



## PR-Imagery

7/10, guess I would've cropped the beach a bit / shown more sky



More fun with the new fisheye, flares like mad


----------



## kbros

8/10

https://flic.kr/p/oZ4wfH20140917-DSC_0183-2 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## wthenshaw

7/10 (But hey what do I know?)

Point & Click noob here!


----------



## PR-Imagery

I'd give it a 8/10 with all that excess pavement cropped out


----------



## Nicnivian

8/10 Would have liked it better had the people not been in the background. But they seem essential to operating that rig given they seem to be supporting it. Thing looks awesome though.

_MG_3197-Edit-2 by Nicnivian_OCN, on Flickr

A photo of the moon as it was eclipsing last night.


----------



## hokiealumnus

9/10; good croposition (like what I did there?







) and a very crisply shot moon with lots of detail. Good job.

Repelling by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## amd-dude

8/10 I like the color and then the guy in there for scale.

Not an HDR shot as everyone seems to think.


----------



## kbros

9/10
https://flic.kr/p/p4Fgrt20140922-DSC_0204 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Tman5293

8/10


----------



## kbros

6/10

https://flic.kr/p/pDcNSz20140913-DSC_0061-2-2 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## wthenshaw

7/10, Lots of car photos in here...?

Taken on my Galaxy S4


----------



## Jixr

6/10, not really sure what the subject is, though for a phone, the colors look good.
I know its only a phone, but that little bridge in the middle seems like an awesome place for some cool photos.

I'm in for a car picture!

my meow-zda
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3924-Edit-Edit-Edit_zps3da9f5f3.jpg.html

( All stock for those who care, but Every Sunday it gets a wash and wax.


----------



## hokiealumnus

9/10. I think it's lovely. My only tiny nit pick is the fence in the background (it's tough to find good backgrounds for car shots), but it could have been a lot worse too.

Horray for a car shot that's a car shot and not a random but nice car among other cars and people standing about in a parking lot. Guys that post car show photos all the time take notes - this is what you should be trying to do with all those nice cars you're spending time around. I bet some of the owners would even love to 'pose' their cars for you.









Something black & white for today.

Patterns & Shadows by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## Magical Eskimo

9/10 Love the symmetry, but B&W urban pics just don't do it for me









https://flic.kr/p/pCEMPkIMG_1922_DxO by luke.wanden, on Flickr

Was in the Sussex downs on Saturday, took a few piccies. Never photographed landscape before so wasn't really sure what I was doing and took quite a lot at lots of different settings, this one came out okay I thought though.


----------



## wthenshaw

8/10, liking the colours.

Went out for a ride to make the most of sunny England yesterday. Point and click from my GS4 again.


----------



## Conspiracy

6/10. the cropped tree, railing, and parking line kills it for me. nice view though

random light i saw walking around


----------



## kbros

9/10 Would be a ten if the flourescents at the top were cropped out and the top of the frame was just the wood wall.

Line of Bugs by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Jixr

6/10 the colors look a little washed out, and the gradient you used on the sky could be toned down a bit. ( if thats what you used, I can't really tell )

I took some suggestions I had and re-edited my photo a little bit. Cleaned up some of the more distracting bits, and added a few layers to give it a really processed look that I like.
warmed up the photo very slightly.

Before
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3924-Edit-Edit-Edit_zps3da9f5f3.jpg.html

After
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/cl...Edit-Edit-Edit-Edit-Edit_zps3fb3f08d.jpg.html
Also this is proof expensive cameras does not equal great photos. Shot with my $300 'beater cam' instead of my big dslr with its fancy L lens's


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10

I don't like the fake background blur and glow on the front of the car. (which is probably caused by the background blurring)

Got a 128GB IronKey Workspace W700 for review.


----------



## Murder3D

8/10

great light and I love the brushed texture on the USB key. Chromed thing on the left is a bit distracting but nice capture overall.

https://flic.kr/p/pojYm4Heaven Is Overrated by Marco88it, on Flickr


----------



## 4514kaiser

9/10 I really can't find anything wrong with this photo except maybe the mountain on the left seems a tad washed out due to the light that said I guess that is sort off inevitable when taking a photo like this.



Also Conspiracy I really, really like that photo of "random light i saw walking around" nicely done!!


----------



## hokiealumnus

8/10, I really like the idea and the execution, but it feels a little underexposed.

REALLY hated that there were tents blocking the bottom of these buildings in the beautiful light, but I captured what I could.

City of Raleigh Museum by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## Murder3D

8/10 nice colours and I like the shadows on the building


Valley di Marco88it, su Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murder3D*
> 
> 8/10 nice colours and I like the shadows on the building
> 
> 
> Valley di Marco88it, su Flickr


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murder3D*
> 
> 8/10 nice colours and I like the shadows on the building
> 
> 
> Valley di Marco88it, su Flickr






that is a beautiful view. im assuming since it says youre from italy you see views like that rather often and im insanely jealous.


----------



## Murder3D

Yeah I live in Milano, north Italy and I am 50 miles away from that place (and a lot of other similar places). Milano is relatively close to Dolomites and Alps and there are a lot of beautiful places to visit









It's fun because I live near those places and dream about visiting USA (for me USA and America in general is one of the most beautiful places to visit). On the other hand, you are from the US and you are jealous about the places near where I live









Anyway I searched Atlanta on Google Images and it seems to be a gorgeous modern city!


----------



## amd-dude

10/10 spectacular view, maybe just a bit more saturation to make the grass pop.

Cars can fly.


----------



## jellybeans69

5/10

Snapped on small walk, autumn


----------



## xILukasIx

5/10 The background is very distracting


Early Autumn by Lukas Berger on 500px
Taken while doing a photo marathon.


----------



## hokiealumnus

10/10. I think that's beautiful. Can't even think of anything to nitpick. Well done!

Old Capital Watching Over Festival Goers by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

nice 7/10. wish both flags had less busy backgrounds. the one in the middle almost have a clean background but as a little building behind it. more glow would be nice but not every sunsetrise can be perfect









shot some b-roll video what is now a totally empty library here, went back and took a few pics as well since all this stuff will disappear soon. was a challenge to shoot as its been almost completely cleaned out except for a few random chairs and whathaveyou

9Z4A5035 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## juneau78

8/10 love its composition and simplicity

now here's something when i got nothing to do at night..
http://s415.photobucket.com/user/adamjuneau/media/IMGM0186_zps58761380.jpg.html

chewie, take us into hyperdrive!

just a part of hyperlapse i made
http://youtu.be/JaKx6i7h2ec


----------



## kbros

7/10
https://flic.kr/p/ptJixWDITT8 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## PCModderMike

Cool car. I think the shot would have been better if the car was further away from the lawn so you could see all of the car and not have the bottom cut off. 7/10

Just got back from Puerto Rico, quick edit of one of the pics. Viewed best on flickr IMO.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 7/10
> https://flic.kr/p/ptJixWhttps://flic.kr/p/ptJixW
> 
> 
> DITT8 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


I agree with PCmoddermike, could be backed away from the lawn a little, also a bit more space from between the front and rear of the car to the left and right image borders to make it a little more even. the background is a little blurry, but having said that i love the style, particularily the reflection on the black paint. It has a sort of washed out old school appearance like it was taken using a camera from the 1990's, suits the era of the car perfectly.

9.9/10 very nice

people who use bad instagram filters should take a lesson or two from you


----------



## kbros

Thanks, this was actually at a car show so I couldn't exactly control where people park, but I got a few isolated shots.
@mike 8/10 A little bit of post would make that pop!

Another one I used the brenizer method on.
https://flic.kr/p/ps7chVBahbo's Cabrio by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Another one I used the brenizer method on.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/ps7chV
> 
> 
> Bahbo's Cabrio by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


definition of perfection


----------



## Conspiracy

8/10. would be perfect if there was more separation from the background and the reflection of that white car wasnt there and idk if its a thing car photogs do but turn the front wheels to show the rims maybe

another library shot. this one shows on the top where the library used to be and down the stairs where it was moved. i tried to find an angle that showed both in one shot that i really liked but no luck









9Z4A5048 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

8/10 Very symmetrical, reminds me of the redundancy of school...







Just may have given it a 10 if we could see the second set of stairs.









I hate to bring work into this, but this is a shot of one of our platforms for our TX10 case. I was trying to show the thickness of the material and the boxed/welded corner.


----------



## kbros

9/10 very good lighting

https://flic.kr/p/ptDadDDITT8 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## hokiealumnus

6/10. I like the idea, but the subject just doesn't draw the viewer's eye to it well enough. At first my mind thought 'k, so why a blurry photo of an engine?', then a second later the 'aha' moment when I saw it. If it was, say, a person or some other object you could see fully (rather than some tree/bush tops and sky with very little contrast) it would have worked much better. Great idea, just needed something else reflecting there.

Ferris Wheel at the NC State Fair by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## Kpotsy

7/10 I personally would have liked the sun a little higher in the frame , but sometimes the time of day just doesn't work perfectly with the angle you want. All in all a good photo.


----------



## Tman5293

7/10


----------



## Guest

8/10 I think the spider body is a little blown out and it would have been cool if you could see more of the web lit up from the sun.

Taken with my phone at a friends beach house. The sun is setting light behind the crown in the center of the bottle. Hope it's okay so show pics of beer


----------



## ace8uk

7/10

I love it, I think it's a great shot. It's fun, original and shows that the best camera is the one you have in your hand. I think there could be more detail in the shadows and more saturation in the sky, but given that it's from a phone I think that can be forgiven!


----------



## kbros

9.5/10 Great framing and composition

https://flic.kr/p/ptJiGyDITT8 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## hokiealumnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> 9.5/10 Great framing and composition
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/ptJiGyDITT8 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


9/10, Great detail shot; I just wish there were a liiitle bit more of the front bumper. The light/reflector at the bottom is slightly distracting when cut off. That is a nit pick though and I like it a lot overall.

NC State Fair at Sunset by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## MistaBernie

Deleted a few posts. Rate the photo above you and post a photo. Easy, right? Heck, even I'll rate/post to keep in line with the thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> 
> 9/10, Great detail shot; I just wish there were a liiitle bit more of the front bumper. The light/reflector at the bottom is slightly distracting when cut off. That is a nit pick though and I like it a lot overall.
> 
> NC State Fair at Sunset by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


For the above, 8/10. Very nice overall, but the foreground detail is in that weird area of 'I either want to see it as a total silhouette or I want to to bump the exposure up a bit to bring out the detail.

Just a random one from a wedding I shot a couple of weeks before I tore my quad.. I like it because the guy on the right is playing two sax's at the same time.


----------



## Kpotsy

6/10 - Digging the dual sax!

Sometimes i have too much fun with photography. Long exposure, using a lamp post in the background to create the 'Emperor Palpatine' effect


----------



## Tman5293

6/10


----------



## PCModderMike

Sharp, but doesn't catch my interest. Also, I don't like how it's kind of all up in your face. I think it would have been better to include at least the front end of the vehicle. 6/10

Random shot walking through a hotel while I was in Puerto Rico last week.


----------



## kbros

9/10 If there was a little more of the "trim" (rectangles) in frame it would be a solid 10
https://flic.kr/p/oPkaVZDITT8 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## wthenshaw

8/10, biased because I like golfs.

Was in Bristol the other week

(point and click from GS4)


----------



## Tman5293

7/10


----------



## rdr09

very clean. 7/10


----------



## Conspiracy

2/10 the horizon, crop, detail in this photo is pretty hard on the eyes. it looks like a frame you accidentally took before you actually lined everything up to take the picture you wanted.

did a shoot for fun with a friend last night, just the first frame i edited. will share some others that are cooler later

9Z4A5110 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## kbros

9/10 Background is a little distracting with the road and the dirt patch in the grass to the left.
Sorry for the car spam, don't have anything else lately. But i'd still like CC.

https://flic.kr/p/ptGixXDITT8 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## PCModderMike

That looks really good. 9/10
Only wish it was centered, but I understand that would put the vehicle to the left more in the frame and that would probably make the pic not as good....so I dunno lol


----------



## Curleyyy

7/10 - I feel like there's a little too much of a cross-process type feel, maybe a bit too much green for the photo. The first photo you posted for that set was fantastic. Possibly try for a contrasted black and white, I reckon that would look beautiful for the shot.

I had been driving home with a few friends after mountain climbing, and the fog fell heavy. It created a beautiful moody, dull feel for me that was both peaceful and empty, which I love. For this one I wanted to create an older film camera type feel to the image, hence the lack of sharpness on railings and trees, though I couldn't get the custom tone curves how I wanted with a washed out / crushed black feel, though it was close. I wanted to add in some hairs and scratches, though I couldn't work out how to do that without spending an hour doing it. Overall, I'm happy with the image.


----------



## kbros

9.5/ 10 You created exactly what you were going for, and it looks the part. Great work!

https://flic.kr/p/pLWE2SDSC_0032 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## DizZz

7.5/10 - the background is a little distracting. I think it would be better had it been a little more blown out.

Abandoned subway in Rochester, NY


----------



## Conspiracy

5/10. location has a lot of potential for really interesting light and the HDR kills it for me. tooo much range makes the photo look really flat even though it has plenty of depth

from a shoot i did as a favor for a friend who is doing PR for this guy. local gospel singer needed headshots and random generic portraits. im pretty ok with how this one and almost all of them turned out. also really enjoyed putting my 70-200 f4 to work for the first time

9Z4A5311 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## DizZz

9.5/10 - Can't really see anything to fault with the photo


----------



## Conspiracy

9.9/10. LOVE that the cow is looking right at you. wish there was more detail in the sky but it doesnt even take away from the photo one bit. nice capture!

i think this might be my fav from my shoots this weekend. took quite a few tries timing this shot and sometimes we would get it with one pedal but her expression wasnt just right or her hand was weird holding it. i wish her right hand was different in the way she dropped them but im pretty happy with this as its not something i normally shoot. also this is an example of why its smart to get the IS or VR version of lenses when possible. this was shot at 168mm at 1/80 shutter

9Z4A5188 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Kpotsy

9/10 - I agree that the position of her hand is a little awkward, but the pedals dropping came out awesome. Good Photo!


----------



## hokiealumnus

10/10 - I really, really like that. Did you use a flash on the ground in front of you?

Fallen Foliage by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## DizZz

8.5/10


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

8/10

The blacks are a bit to dark. I think if you lowered the blacks a little bit and then increased the contrast in the sky a little bit, I think it would have made a fairly large improvement.

This is my first time taking pictures of moving subjects. I usually do nature photography, so I never bothered to invest in a fast lens. I feel stupid right now because I got some great shots that would have been heeps better with a faster lens.


----------



## Murder3D

9/10 love the contrast and the blurred / moving background. Well done.

https://flic.kr/p/pRdZgJMystic Haze by Marco88it, on Flickr


----------



## kbros

10/10 Gorgeous, love the water.

https://flic.kr/p/pyGqfKDSC_0036 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murder3D*
> 
> 9/10 love the contrast and the blurred / moving background. Well done.


I agree with Kbros. 10/10

Where did you take that pic? I have only ever seen water like that at yellow stone park.

@Kbros. 7/10

It looks like you need a higher shutter speed.


----------



## Buzzin92

7/10, face is too dark imo.

Been a while since I've busted the camera out, since I've started work anyways, just no time. Got it out last night though, my brother's just bought a Celestron Advanced GT Computerised mount and we've got a dovetail plate so we can use both our cameras on it. Took this last night, just finished stacking/post.

M31 and M32 - Andromeda


----------



## hollowtek

9/10 because I love Andromeda.



Off the grapevine


----------



## DizZz

6/10 - the background is really distracting

Finally got out to play with my new Sigma 30 f1.4


----------



## Murder3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I agree with Kbros. 10/10
> 
> Where did you take that pic? I have only ever seen water like that at yellow stone park.
> 
> @Kbros. 7/10
> 
> It looks like you need a higher shutter speed.


Thanks, it's a natural reserve called Val Di Mello (Mello Valley) in Sondrio, 50 miles away from where I live (Milano). Yeah the water particular colour is really similar to Yellowstone lake altough Yellowstone is a lot bigger







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> 6/10 - the background is really distracting
> 
> Finally got out to play with my new Sigma 30 f1.4
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2228884/width/1000/height/1500


8/10 I like the colour and the blurred background. Composition is really good, maybe the bright sky is a bit distracting. How do you like the Sigma so far?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murder3D*
> 
> 8/10 I like the colour and the blurred background. Composition is really good, maybe the bright sky is a bit distracting. How do you like the Sigma so far?


Loving it so far. Really fun to play around with such a shallow depth of field. It's taking me a bit of practice to get consistently sharp photos where I want the focus point to be but that's part of the fun


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Loving it so far. Really fun to play around with such a shallow depth of field. It's taking me a bit of practice to get consistently sharp photos where I want the focus point to be but that's part of the fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10/10. I love cows. Which camera body are you using? These shots look phenomenal. I feel like I'm learning just by seeing these photos lol.



This past weekend.


----------



## DizZz

7/10 - I think a wider angle would add some good perspective to the shot although I do like the effect of a little girl in a big chair









I use a Canon 70D. Moar cow!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> 7/10 - I think a wider angle would add some good perspective to the shot although I do like the effect of a little girl in a big chair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use a Canon 70D. Moar cow!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






7/10 dat nose


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More cowbell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7/10 dat nose


9/10, love the lighting and focus









Took this earlier this year:

Piccadilly circus by Troy.Elliott, on Flickr

Just getting into photography but (for my first time holding a DSLR) I think it came out nicely.
Don't think I've posted this one here before.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> 9/10, love the lighting and focus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took this earlier this year:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Piccadilly circus by Troy.Elliott, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Just getting into photography but (for my first time holding a DSLR) I think it came out nicely.
> Don't think I've posted this one here before.


7/10. I don't know any technical photography terms, but to me, it seems like the photo is too heavy on 1 side. If it was in portrait, and crop off the left side, I think it'll look a lot better. scratch that... I have no idea what it takes to get a good landscape photo as of yet











Still learning how to take proper portraits.


----------



## DizZz

7/10 - I'm not that experienced with portraits but I would prefer to see either all of his arms or none of them. Also, the rock on the right side is a little distracting when compared with the rest of the background so if possible, I would try to keep the background as uniform as possible to focus the attention on your subject (unless the subject is interacting with the environment around him/her).

I encountered some really interesting light last time I was at the beach which led to this shot.


----------



## Sean Webster

Wow, yea that is some interesting light eh? 9/10

Started to build a few new test rigs for reviews...


----------



## wthenshaw

8/10 I like the lighting. The background on the left side is a bit distracting.

Shot with my old GS3, down in Stafford.


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> 7/10. I don't know any technical photography terms, but to me, it seems like the photo is too heavy on 1 side. If it was in portrait, and crop off the left side, I think it'll look a lot better. scratch that... I have no idea what it takes to get a good landscape photo as of yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still learning how to take proper portraits.


The term you're looking for is composition


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> The term you're looking for is composition


LOL thank you. Looks like I need to get look up some youtube vids on photography 101 haha.



Tea-time!


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> LOL thank you. Looks like I need to get look up some youtube vids on photography 101 haha.


This site is awesome for learning photography, tons of great information!! http://digital-photography-school.com/


----------



## xILukasIx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Since nobody rated this yet:
7/10 Not sure if I'd either like the shadows to be brighter or darker (silhouette)...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


6/10
What happened to the image? It's really blurry








Would have been nice if the subject was sharp.


Reichstag by Lukas Berger on 500px
(Not an HDR, it's a 12min exposure ;-))

Let's get back to rating and posting images


----------



## kbros

9/10 Great and not overdone HDR(Which I assume it is)

https://flic.kr/p/pJ3fHyDITT8 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xILukasIx*
> 
> Since nobody rated this yet:
> 7/10 Not sure if I'd either like the shadows to be brighter or darker (silhuette)...
> 6/10
> What happened to the image? It's really blurry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would have been nice if the subject was sharp.
> 
> 
> Reichstag by Lukas Berger on 500px
> 
> Let's get back to rating and posting images


8/10 love the clouds. Ah the picture was taken in darkness... Iso 2500, shutter speed 1/50. Not sure how to get sharp pix in darkness without flash. I hate using flash.


----------



## kckyle

just got me self a t5i with 17-55mm len. been fooling around with iso, shutter speed and aperture for the last couple of days. anyone else got t5i here?


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> just got me self a t5i with 17-55mm len. been fooling around with iso, shutter speed and aperture for the last couple of days. anyone else got t5i here?


Go to OCN camera thread, not rate thread.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> 9/10 Great and not overdone HDR(Which I assume it is)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIT8 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


8/10



Little noisy, haven't quite gotten the exposure settings right for that lens yet.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 8/10
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little noisy, haven't quite gotten the exposure settings right for that lens yet.


7/10 - The colours look a little cool for a sunset shot.

Farm at foot of Eyjafjallajökull by mike.tudge, on Flickr


----------



## xILukasIx

9/10 Great composition, too bad the mountaintop kind of fades into the clouds... not much you could do about that though.


Friendship by Lukas Berger on 500px
Taken while doing some UrbEx with my friends 

@kbros: The last one was no HDR btw, just a 12min exposure


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xILukasIx*
> 
> 9/10 Great composition, too bad the mountaintop kind of fades into the clouds... not much you could do about that though.
> 
> 
> Friendship by Lukas Berger on 500px
> Taken while doing some UrbEx with my friends
> 
> @kbros: The last one was no HDR btw, just a 12min exposure


7/10 because I have no idea what's going on lol. I think I'd like it more without the people blocking the view.



Taken sitting down, added some vignette on the edges.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> 2/10 the horizon, crop, detail in this photo is pretty hard on the eyes. it looks like a frame you accidentally took before you actually lined everything up to take the picture you wanted.
> 
> did a shoot for fun with a friend last night, just the first frame i edited. will share some others that are cooler later
> 
> 9Z4A5110 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


not sure what happened. it was upright on my desktop and when i posted it went . . .

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murder3D*
> 
> 9/10 love the contrast and the blurred / moving background. Well done.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/pRdZgJMystic Haze by Marco88it, on Flickr


10/10. i just have to. sorry no pics to post.


----------



## PR-Imagery

@hollowtek

7/10

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 8/10
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little noisy, haven't quite gotten the exposure settings right for that lens yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 7/10 - The colours look a little cool for a sunset shot.
> 
> Farm at foot of Eyjafjallajökull by mike.tudge, on Flickr
Click to expand...

How's this?

 



Spoiler: raw/jpg















Really need to invest in some quality filters as well.


----------



## Buzzin92

8/10, foreground looks a bit too dark imo.

Not got a photo to show yet, just ordered a new lens so hopefully you'll be seeing some more from me next week









This is the lens I've ordered http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000N1ASF8?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## Conspiracy

6/10. great view but those clouds ruin that sunset.

nothing special just getting this thread back on track

9Z4A5379 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xILukasIx*
> 
> 9/10 Great composition, too bad the mountaintop kind of fades into the clouds... not much you could do about that though.
> 
> 
> Friendship by Lukas Berger on 500px
> Taken while doing some UrbEx with my friends
> 
> @kbros: The last one was no HDR btw, just a 12min exposure


this pic reminds me of metro 2033


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 9Z4A5379 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


8/10 - something about the background doesn't sit right, can't say what exactly. Maybe it's because he's centered in the frame? Otherwise, a good portrait.

 Þingvellir by mike.tudge, on Flickr


----------



## PR-Imagery

10/10

Image uploader seems to be broken


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10

My buddy got his face painted for Halloween.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

8/10 the light in the background makes the noise quite obvious

My first attempt at creating an HDR effect with a single RAW file, a magazine I bought had some tutorials that I followed


----------



## Guest

7/10 can defiantly see the HDR effect, but the photo is a little boring to me.

My dog Burton at about 3 months old.


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10 So cute!


----------



## kbros

10/10 Amazing portrait

https://flic.kr/p/pSDTpwVans Authentic x Bleached Denim by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## kckyle

^^bulka? 8/10


i wanna shoot good portrait, currently using 17-55mm that came with my t5i,


----------



## DizZz

6/10 - Foreground is a little dark and the light poles are distracting


----------



## hokiealumnus

10/10 - Really like that capture, and B&W gives it a nice ethereal quality. If I were to nitpick one tiny thing, I'd have the pipe in the upper left starting from the top left corner of the frame. Moving to frame it like that would probably have messed up the rest of the framing, hence not even a .5 off. Well done.

This is my first attempt at the film'ish/crushed black look using LR.

Whacky Wheeler on a Bike by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## DizZz

8/10 - Background is a little distracting, especially the guy right behind the back wheel. I like the effect you did in LR though


----------



## kckyle

dizz what len did u use for that shot, 9/10


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> dizz what len did u use for that shot, 9/10


Canon 24-70 f/2.8L II on a Canon 70D.

That shot was taken @ 70mm, f/2.8, ISO 100, 1/3200.


----------



## Murder3D

Agree, 9/10. Subject is really sharp. Background is not distracting. Horizon is straight and composition is spot on.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/marco88it/15700242631/
Half Moon di Marco88it, su Flickr

D7100 1.3x crop mode
85mm 1.8g @f/4
100% crop
Hand held


----------



## Buzzin92

7/10 not bad for hand held

New lens arrived, already loving it









First shot with it:


----------



## kbros

8/10 Nice DOF

I know, I know, that golf on the left shouldn't be there. But hey, it was a car show. Can't really expect people NOT to park next to eachother lol.
https://flic.kr/p/oZc76SMK6 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

7.5/10 the fringing is strong on the grill, use the defringe tool in Lightroom to get rid of it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aA4Drxymw8Q


----------



## hokiealumnus

10/10. Your entire shoot with her was great (saw it on Flickr).

Second of two images ever processed with crushed blacks.

Whacky Wheeler by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## Buzzin92

7/10 - Feels too distracting.

Another with the Samyang:

https://flic.kr/p/pWpiZVLayla by Jlryan - Buzzin92, on Flickr


----------



## Nicnivian

8/10
That's a gorgeous dog.



This was taken with a 400mm f/6.3 M42 mount lens via an adapter. The lens is pretty damn old and hasn't been used for near on 20years or more.


----------



## Murder3D

9/10 beautiful moon shot. A bit of CA / CF along the perimeter is the only thing I can find but nothing to worry about especially from a 20 yo lens. Also the colours are good and the image is really sharp.

https://flic.kr/p/pFVWkjClair de Lune by Marco88it, on Flickr

D7100 in 1.3x crop sensor mode
AF-S 85mm 1.8G @f/8 (FX equiv. 165mm)
100% crop
Hand held

just messing around


----------



## kbros

10/10 Fantastic composition and detail, and handheld! Man that must have been a bright moon.

https://flic.kr/p/pWfXcHOld Re- Edits by Noah Blalock @blalocknoah, on Flickr


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ]https://flic.kr/p/pWfXcHOld Re- Edits by Noah Blalock @blalocknoah, on Flickr


6/10

I guess you were limited by the surroundings but the framing could be better and the background is very distracting.

From my recent trip to Iceland:

Aurora borealis by mktdg, on Flickr


----------



## SoloCamo

9/10 - beautiful shot just wish it was slightly wider - though without knowing what lay to the right it may be perfect the way it is



Ok, so some heads up on this one..It was shot 10 years ago (I was 16) on a Nikon Coolpix 2000 2MP..... while driving down the road so quality is not there by any means.... I know it's a crappy shot by all means but I'm looking to be judged if possible on the layout of the shot - basically imagine it cleaned up with a decent camera..

Thanks


----------



## kbros

4/10 The composition is there, if that road was brighter so we could see it the picture would be great.

https://flic.kr/p/p3rZZ4lil dude by Noah Blalock @blalocknoah, on Flickr


----------



## Kpotsy

7/10 The amount of foreground and background take away from the lil dude. I like the shot though.

I don't expect an amazing score for this photo, but the spontaneity of capturing this shot in a crowded and loud show makes it a personal favorite. I actually tapped the dude on the shoulder and had him hold his phone up again to recreate it, but to no avail.



Shot at 'Freak Night' in Seattle a few years back.


----------



## Buzzin92

I give it a 7/10 as I think I know what you were trying to do...

Would have been better if your camera was a bit higher and the angle pointing more downward, that way you see the crowd in the bokeh while focussed on the phone.

Well that's what I would have done anyways


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kpotsy*
> 
> 7/10 The amount of foreground and background take away from the lil dude. I like the shot though.
> 
> I don't expect an amazing score for this photo, but the spontaneity of capturing this shot in a crowded and loud show makes it a personal favorite. I actually tapped the dude on the shoulder and had him hold his phone up again to recreate it, but to no avail.
> 
> 
> 
> Shot at 'Freak Night' in Seattle a few years back.


3/10 - The idea isn't bad but could be better executed. The guy's head is in the foreground and the background is the ceiling.

Here's one of mine that's a similar type of shot:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Catfish and The Bottlemen by mktdg, on Flickr



That's already been rated in this thread so here's another;

 Vík church by mktdg, on Flickr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> I give it a 7/10 as I think I know what you were trying to do...
> 
> Would have been better if your camera was a bit higher and the angle pointing more downward, that way you see the crowd in the bokeh while focussed on the phone.
> 
> Well that's what I would have done anyways


Don't forget to post a photo when rating


----------



## Demondrumer

9/10
Lovely shot the only thing thats a bit distracting is the fact that the lit up moutain looks a bit washed out... otherwise a great shot!!!



Mine has not been edited or touched up yet.... i just wanted to share something from my trip to india (again) with you guys


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> 3/10 - The idea isn't bad but could be better executed. The guy's head is in the foreground and the background is the ceiling.
> 
> Here's one of mine that's a similar type of shot:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Catfish and The Bottlemen by mktdg, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> That's already been rated in this thread so here's another;
> 
> Vík church by mktdg, on Flickr
> Don't forget to post a photo when rating


That's exactly how I meant.

Also yeah I know







Just been so busy at work, not had much time to play with the camera. Day off tomorrow so we shall see what comes of that (or not). hah


----------



## xILukasIx

Please don't post here without giving a rating and posting another picture! ;-)

@Demondrummer:
5/10
Wish I could see a bit more in the photo, it's pretty dark :-/


----------



## MCCSolutions

10/10 Interesting!



Shot with SONY Alpha A55 DSLR


----------



## Demondrumer

5/10
A bit blurry and under lit.... But i understand its not the easiest photo to do while playing










Another trip from india no edit


----------



## Kpotsy

6/10 - I would have cropped that tree out of the bottom, and the moon is so small I think i would like it better if it wasn't in the frame at all.

Taken with my phone while hiking Mount Wilson, CA.


----------



## kbros

5/10 I think the quality is there, but your composition just makes me turn my head to make that horizon straight. Always try to keep the horizon straight, it's not just some dumb rule. The human mind *wants* that horizon to be straight, because that's what it's used to.

https://flic.kr/p/q3Pr6DDITT by Noah Blalock @blalocknoah, on Flickr


----------



## DizZz

8.5/10 - Have you tried using a polarizing filter to mitigate some of the reflections on the car?


----------



## kbros

I need one. Planning on getting THIS.


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demondrumer*
> 
> 5/10
> A bit blurry and under lit.... But i understand its not the easiest photo to do while playing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another trip from india no edit


lol kind of the point lol, a picture of her reaching for the lens is priceless, and the hot color temperature of the photo reflects the mood! Thanks for the input though


----------



## cambuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> 8.5/10 - Have you tried using a polarizing filter to mitigate some of the reflections on the car?


I love misty mornings but I'll be super critical 5/10.
That mist is crying to be backlit by the sun. The biggest issue us the lack of a leading line or foreground anchor point to help the viewer into the scene. Too much featureless foreground. Maybe brightening the mist, selected parts of the sky and ground will help along with a subtle vignette.


----------



## kbros

10/10 Excellent product shot!

https://flic.kr/p/pZbDd7Bagels by Noah Blalock @blalocknoah, on Flickr


----------



## Red1776

10/10 I love B&W photography and how the fore/back focus draws your eye to the face.

Hell's Garden


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 10/10 I love B&W photography and how the fore/back focus draws your eye to the face.
> 
> Hell's Garden


7/10 - I like it from an artistic standpoint but the background tree in the middle with the color scheme reminds me of a Christmas scene, not hell











Shot by some cheap Sanyo handheld point and shoot 10mp a few years back


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> 7/10 - I like it from an artistic standpoint but the background tree in the middle with the color scheme reminds me of a Christmas scene, not hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot by some cheap Sanyo handheld point and shoot 10mp a few years back


2/10 - I'm not sure what to say without coming across as a jerk. It's just a point and shoot of a candle, the scene is cluttered, cropping/composition is bad and there's no subject that grabs my attention.

 Harpa by mktdg, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

cool building! 8/10 i wish there was something going on in the sky but its also nice that its clean as well

boring selfie with new lens hiding behind the bokeh

9Z4A5412 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## kbros

8/10 Clean DOF

https://flic.kr/p/pNnfW8Re-edits by Noah Blalock @blalocknoah, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

10/10 LOVE that shot. i think what really draws me to it is the fact that it honestly took me a moment of staring at it to figure out what i was looking at which makes me dig it even more now that i figured it out haha









i had to dig up and old shot i dont think i posted just so i could comment without getting in trouble for not posting another photo lol









IMG_3080 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## hokiealumnus

9/10, I like it. Reminds me of the VW busses on LOST.

Duke Chapel - A Different View by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

7/10 i like it, like the deep blue sky but i wish you had a wider lens to really distort it because i think that would probably look awesome!

worked all day. didnt get to play with my new toy very much other than a few bokeh tests against signs. saw this squirrel and i snapped a photo

9Z4A5455 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## kbros

9/10 The lighting on that squirrel is great

https://flic.kr/p/q73c2ZDITT by Noah Blalock @blalocknoah, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

8/10. would be perfect if there wasnt stuff behind the car.

snap shot headshot taken after i finished a family portrait shoot testing out the 135L. this is wide open with a 41" umbrella camera right maybe 2-3feet away from her

9Z4A5822 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> 8/10. would be perfect if there wasnt stuff behind the car.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> snap shot headshot taken after i finished a family portrait shoot testing out the 135L. this is wide open with a 41" umbrella camera right maybe 2-3feet away from her
> 
> 9Z4A5822 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


I like that a lot! 10/10.

 Amy by mktdg, on Flickr


----------



## kbros

8/10 Nice sharp focus but the face seems a bit distorted because of how close you are.

https://flic.kr/p/pTkc1hWBM re-edits by Noah Blalock @noahblalock, on Flickr


----------



## Murder3D

8/10. Love the separation between the dark paint of the car, the flashy rim and the yellow of the bar. The car in the background is a bit distracting.


Rugiada di Marco88it, su Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10


----------



## agawthrop

8/10 Love that angle when photographing cars.










Note: this is my photo, I added the water mark as it's my background image


----------



## FireMarshallBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> 8/10 Love that angle when photographing cars.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: this is my photo, I added the water mark as it's my background image


9/10 Fantastic photo, it could just be my interest in cool architecture but I would have like to have cropped in on the building a little more.

Here I am trying out flipping the lens on my camera for the first time and taking a picture of my eye using a mirror to see my camera's screen.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Wow... these are amazing. A lot of them seem like they would be something used in advertising to catch someones eye or maybe a puzzle. Subbing to see what else you guys do.


----------



## agawthrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireMarshallBill*
> 
> 9/10 Fantastic photo, it could just be my interest in cool architecture but I would have like to have cropped in on the building a little more.
> 
> Here I am trying out flipping the lens on my camera for the first time and taking a picture of my eye using a mirror to see my camera's screen.


9/10 That's actually a cool effect seeing your reflection in your eye.



And a zoomed in picture of Falling Water. It's actually one of my favorite places!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hokiealumnus

8/10, I like the perspective and the dog is super cute. Not really a fan of selective color overall, but you did a good job with it. Solid shot.

Doorway at Duke University B&W by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## kbros

Nice black and white 8/10

Super proud of this "product shot" I took today, all this snow makes a pretty good blown background.

https://flic.kr/p/pVbvTLMoto X (1st Gen) by Noah Blalock @noahblalock, on Flickr


----------



## Murder3D

9/10, really nice. Was the white glow in the bottom of the phone added in pp or is it just a reflection?

https://flic.kr/p/qdJzTLAutumn Colours by Marco88it, on Flickr


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murder3D*


9/10, great composition and colors pop, though it seems the orange may be a little too saturated from the sides of the trees. Expert framing though, getting the path's vanishing point dead center with a flat horizon while holding the camera vertical!









Here is an edited picture of mine. Was going for a dark, dramatic night look.


And here is the raw:


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murder3D*
> 
> 9/10, really nice. Was the white glow in the bottom of the phone added in pp or is it just a reflection?


Natural reflection. I was really surprised how nice it came out.


----------



## Conspiracy

nice job on the edit 8/10 the original looks pretty rough lol

was really surprised that this shot came out and that i managed to grab it on a holga while driving

img678 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Curleyyy

Sweet photo, I love the effect film cameras bring out. - 8/10 - Seems to be a fair amount of reflection up in the top left though.

Snapped this image on my LG G3 from atop a mountain yesterday morning. Absolutely breathtaking scenery that you're rewarded with after an almost two hour vertical hike.


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*


8/10 great composition, shame about the purple fringing in the leaves though. Great quality for a phone though, and I think the flare might even add a little character to the shot. A feeling of high altitude perhaps.

Here's a photo I snapped while out on campus the other day. I tried to edit the image to look like it would come out of a film. Thoughts? Especially on the editing part. I want to get into a career in film editing and color correction and grading.


EDIT: Original for reference:


----------



## Imrac

8/10, I like how much warmer and inviting the photo looks after the touch up. I also like the lines of the shot. I wish there was a bit more depth of field going on.

Fixed gear bikes that you can ride around campus? That is pretty cool.

Wish I got the framing a little better on this one, but oh well.


DSC_3518 by HarcykMedia, on Flickr


----------



## kbros

7/10 Nice focus, like the color temp. Nice dog portrait. But like you said, the composition chopped of the doges rear and tail.

https://flic.kr/p/pVeLenSteve loves snow. by Noah Blalock @noahblalock, on Flickr


----------



## Magical Eskimo

8/10 Steve is looking dashing - I think it might look better with a tighter crop, there's just so much white!

My girlfriend has had the camera for ages and still does cos of her uni work so no new photos







so I did an edit on an older photo

https://flic.kr/p/piEjKBCPU Block by luke.wanden, on Flickr


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> 8/10 Steve is looking dashing - I think it might look better with a tighter crop, there's just so much white!
> 
> My girlfriend has had the camera for ages and still does cos of her uni work so no new photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I did an edit on an older photo
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/piEjKBCPU Block by luke.wanden, on Flickr


7/10 - The open PCI slot is a little distracting but I like how you captured the block and the tubing.

This is my first attempt at macro photography and yes I know its not the right lens for the job but I think it turned out okay:

DSC_0408 by Troy.Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## kbros

8/10 That lens works fine for macro, real close focusing distance compared to alot of other lenses.

https://flic.kr/p/pMnaZHDITT by Noah Blalock @noahblalock, on Flickr


----------



## hokiealumnus

9/10; different, sharp as a tack and very nice background. The only thing I'd like to see is more of the car, which was likely not feasible. Well done.

Playing with some geometry at a local community center. Luminance slider at zero, CA at default (25 IIRC), ISO 12,800. I thought the grain added to the feeling, but more importantly it kept the fine detail (in the brick) instead of destroying it with NR.

Fun with Geometry by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*


9/10 You know, as far as noise goes, that's some of the most artistic looking, pleasing noise I've ever seen lol. Very nice.

Here's a picture of my camera setup taken with a friend's camera.. I was in a dark room with a window next to a bright room. The quality of the natural lighting seemed pretty good so I tried to take full advantage of it with the orientation of the subject and using edge lighting to reveal surfaces. No artificial light used.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imrac*
> 
> 8/10, I like how much warmer and inviting the photo looks after the touch up. I also like the lines of the shot. I wish there was a bit more depth of field going on.
> 
> Fixed gear bikes that you can ride around campus? That is pretty cool.
> 
> Wish I got the framing a little better on this one, but oh well.
> 
> 
> DSC_3518 by HarcykMedia, on Flickr


that is very ideal for what type of photos i'm trying to get, is this on a full frame? how did you achieve that.

here is my shot at 4am after playing battlefield lol


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> that is very ideal for what type of photos i'm trying to get, is this on a full frame? how did you achieve that.


Sorry if I'm being slow but I can't tell who you're replying to


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> Sorry if I'm being slow but I can't tell who you're replying to


uh.. the guy who shot the dog picture?


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> uh.. the guy who shot the dog picture?


Ah okay, was not sure if you meant him or if it was a misquote since I had put up the last picture.


----------



## agawthrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*


8/10 - I like the technique. Only downside is the complete loss of outline on the left side of the camera.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That orange car in the background on the right really doesn't help with the subject being orange too 7/10



taken with an iphone


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10

My friend came over during a product shoot and had me take a few quick pics of her. Used a 22" beauty dish top right of camera about 2 feet from her and a 36"x10" softbox to the left behind subject for separation light.


----------



## kbros

9/10 Lighting is great.

https://flic.kr/p/pNm9MsRe-edits by Noah Blalock @noahblalock, on Flickr


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> 9/10 Lighting is great.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/pNm9MsRe-edits by Noah Blalock @noahblalock, on Flickr


oo i like to bokeh on that, 8.5/10

i tried to do a long exposure shot at 42nd street time square, really difficult without a tripod


and no one rated my previous one


----------



## kbros

9/10 On the time square.
7/10 On the sunrise.

https://flic.kr/p/pk6rAWHW by the Yule Log by Noah Blalock @noahblalock, on Flickr


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> oo i like to bokeh on that, 8.5/10
> 
> i tried to do a long exposure shot at 42nd street time square, really difficult without a tripod
> 
> 
> and no one rated my previous one


7 and 8

The new york shot is just a suicide mission without a tripod.


----------



## Imrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*


9/10 Awesome concept, made me laugh.

One more from Kora's big snowy adventure:

https://flic.kr/p/pXoscjDSC_3510 by HarcykMedia, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10 Not a fan of the vignette on it, but nice catch of the action.


----------



## MCCSolutions

10/10



Sony A58 DSLR w/ Sony SAL18552 DT18-55 SAM-II Lens


----------



## Prophet4NO1

6/10



Shot at work on my Lumia 1520.


----------



## Conspiracy

Dig it 7/10. It would be perfect If everything lined up a little betTer

Video recorDing a concert today and took preshow photos. Can Only share this iphone snapshot


----------



## MCCSolutions

9/10



Sony A55 DSLR w/ Sony SAL75300 75-300 MACRO Lens


----------



## kbros

6/10 Wish the crop was looser.

https://flic.kr/p/pZWz2LEerie by Noah Blalock @noahblalock, on Flickr


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> 6/10 Wish the crop was looser.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/pZWz2LEerie by Noah Blalock @noahblalock, on Flickr


7/10 I like the eerie feel of the picture, colors just seem a little washed out



My Christmas card picture!


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10 you're pup doesnt look too happy lol

The new 850 EVOs. :3


----------



## Rittzy

10/10 because it looks like something I would find on Samsungs own page plus it's the 850!

My sister's pup


----------



## kbros

8/10 Nice DOF, dog's face could be a bit brighter.

https://flic.kr/p/qfmP6oCar Corners by Noah Blalock @noahblalock, on Flickr


----------



## MCCSolutions

10/10



Sony A58 w/ Sony SAL18552 DT18-55 SAM-II Lens


----------



## agawthrop

8/10 I love pictures of fire.


----------



## hokiealumnus

7/10; love the sunrise & the water, but the foreground could use brightening, especially since it takes up so much of the frame.

Moonrise Over American Tobacco by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## Demondrumer

7/10 Good subject and all, but the image looks somewhat washed out!
Also it would be perfect without people.... but we don't live in a perfect world so that's out of the question


This is the raw image, as i have not really learnt how to touch up images. But eventually i will teach myself and bring out better quality images


----------



## xILukasIx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demondrumer*
> 
> This is the raw image, as i have not really learnt how to touch up images. But eventually i will teach myself and bring out better quality images


4/10 Could definitely use some post processing, maybe start with Lightroom? (Simple and straightforward, yet very powerful)


No Way Up by Lukas Berger on 500px


----------



## 4514kaiser

10/10 Perfect love how you cant see the top! accentuate it beautifully !



I was about to upload my amazing photo of my escalators but realized I took it on my iPhone and it was crap lol anyway enjoy


----------



## MCCSolutions

10/10 for an iPhone!


----------



## xILukasIx

7/10 Cute look :-D

Shot from Italy in the summer:


----------



## kbros

8/10

https://flic.kr/p/ppEzc7#stuffonsteaveshead by Noah Blalock @noahblalock, on Flickr


----------



## Janac

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> 8/10
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/ppEzc7#stuffonsteaveshead by Noah Blalock @noahblalock, on Flickr






5/10, yes photo technically is a great one, no thing I would change, but that angle makes me....static. This animal is looking static, try another angle, maybe from the bottom? It would be more dinamicaly and gave different aspect to the animal. Just my thoughts.


----------



## hokiealumnus

10/10. I really like that one, just well done all around. My only wish would be to see a higher res version of it.









American Tobacco Cascade by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## kbros

9/10 Nice composition.

https://flic.kr/p/q6qhhDFoggy Day by Noah Blalock @noahblalock, on Flickr


----------



## amd-dude

8/10 Nice mood, just stick someone in the car and get the reflection on the mirror, would be gold.

Bit of RC racing, random shot.


----------



## cambuff

7/10 cool Pov, maybe a head on shot would of been more dramatic 

One of the few band shots I've done. Ignore the crop top of frame.
3x ex430II's stuffed into a small octabox over my head, fired with pocket wizards. All happily swaying around on a windy rooftop..


----------



## Janac

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-dude*
> 
> 8/10 Nice mood, just stick someone in the car and get the reflection on the mirror, would be gold.
> 
> Bit of RC racing, random shot.






6/10

*I* would focus on the first car and therefore blured the last one. Like that, doors are distracting...Also fine like that!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cambuff*
> 
> 7/10 cool Pov, maybe a head on shot would of been more dramatic
> 
> One of the few band shots I've done. Ignore the crop top of frame.
> 3x ex430II's stuffed into a small octabox over my head, fired with pocket wizards. All happily swaying around on a windy rooftop..






10/10

It makes all my criterias exceeded. Very interesting photo!


----------



## jackeyjoe

3/10, simply because it's too low resolution for me to be able to see anything in a remotely reasonable resolution.


----------



## Janac

6/10

Really nothing interesting...But I like white areas on the pic.


----------



## kbros

5/10 Low res, too dark, tilted horizon.

https://flic.kr/p/q71HxjWolfsgart Re-Edit by Noah Blalock @noahblalock, on Flickr


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Low res, too dark, tilted horizon.


How is that low res? How can this even be low res.

3/10

Really nothing hot, or exciting in every other way, try photograph it from the bottom and open your aperture. + u almost cut car's back...


----------



## Imrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*


7/10, dig the shot, looks like tough lighting conditions.

https://flic.kr/p/pbKy8k
DSC_3392 by HarcykMedia, on Flickr


----------



## Janac

9/10

Would like to see more blured background, but I really like it. If I had wall like that, I would print that photo and pin it to the wall. Gives me fresh mood.

What about this one


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> How is that low res? How can this even be low res.
> 
> 3/10
> 
> Really nothing hot, or exciting in every other way, try photograph it from the bottom and open your aperture. + u almost cut car's back...


This thread isn't a contest, don't get so offended when someone rates your photo. Also don't try to get "revenge" by low-voting that person's photo. (in other words, a pissing contest.) You need to rethink what this thread's truly about. Don't be toxic, this thread is supposed to be helpful.
P.S. - On the resolution thing, you are linking your photos through OCN rather than through flickr or another website that allows you to embed your photos in high resolution. So yes, it is low res.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> 9/10
> 
> Would like to see more blured background, but I really like it. If I had wall like that, I would print that photo and pin it to the wall. Gives me fresh mood.
> 
> What about this one


Nice shot but the background is too distracting to me. 6/10

Since we're on a car kick I'll try out this one. I have no editing programs or skills for that matter so its straight from the camera to you lol


----------



## kbros

7/10 Fairly clean for "straight-from-camera"

https://flic.kr/p/q78QWVWolfsgart Re-Edit by Noah Blalock @noahblalock, on Flickr


----------



## Janac

8/10

Nice. What lens was used?


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10 Too much dutch tilt for my liking.


----------



## MCCSolutions

10/10



Nikon D5300 w/ 18-140


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> 5/10 Low res, too dark, tilted horizon.


Wait a minute, how is a tilted horizon a negative?







In pretty much every picture that's tilted more than a few degrees, a tilted horizon is a conscious aesthetic decision. Good composition doesn't require a flat horizon. I mean, I'd argue that tilting the horizon can even result in better composition with the right situation.


----------



## 4514kaiser

Great Photo, Alright background but the subject is looking utterly disinterested..... maybe try some new subjects outside







because imo the photo technically is pretty good just background and subject!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> Wait a minute, how is a tilted horizon a negative?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In pretty much every picture that's tilted more than a few degrees, a tilted horizon is a conscious aesthetic decision. Good composition doesn't require a flat horizon. I mean, I'd argue that tilting the horizon can even result in better composition with the right situation.


In short Yes it can be a positive but in 95% of cases it just takes away from the photo ie IMO Janca first two photos are good but the tilt just takes away from them you end up looking at them with ur head turned the third one by Janca the man on a motorbike imo works well IMO with the line of people creating shifted perspective lines (forgot the word) However each to there own....

If you don't believe me tilt all you screen backgrounds and tell me how many of them are better for it....


----------



## Janac

Well in that case, tilted horizon isn't the best choice?

5/10



Tilted again


----------



## 4514kaiser

What that does not make any sense....... You really missed the point completely...... I really meant no offence i was just expressing my opinion btw this seriously is not the thread for you if you cant take constructive criticism as that is part of the point of this thread.....


----------



## ace8uk

2/10

Agreed with the others, the tilted horizon doesn't work for me. It's a hard thing to pull off, but for me it's always been a boring way of trying to make something uninteresting look more interesting. All it really does is give the viewer neck ache. Which applies strongly to the above image as well; it's far too contrasty and dark in many areas for this type of scenic portrait and the colours are rather unflattering.

Something a bit different, taken for that black and white challenge that was making the rounds.


----------



## iCrap

9/10. I like the contrast and the shot is well framed.

I haven't gone out shooting in quite a while







so here is an old one.
This photo, I don't like it much myself but curious on what somebody else thinks.


----------



## kbros

10/10 Very nice, looks like it would make a good desktop wallpaper.

Foggy Day by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4514kaiser*
> 
> What that does not make any sense....... You really missed the point completely...... I really meant no offence i was just expressing my opinion btw this seriously is not the thread for you if you cant take constructive criticism as that is part of the point of this thread.....


I didn't even responded to your opinion, I commented only your picture?! It is tilted, isn't it...

And ofcourse, I like crticism, how can I improve myself, if I don't get any criticism. Calm down...I am so sorry it turned out like that.


----------



## Janac

7/10

I would like some people in the pathway...


----------



## PCModderMike

7/10

Cleaned the car, and then messed around with a couple of pics.


----------



## MCCSolutions

9/10 looks like something out of a 1mil car commercial











Nikon D5300 w/ AF-S NIKKOR 55-300mm 1:4.5-5.6G ED DX Lens


----------



## TUDJ

2/10 - confused foreground, odd composition. Subject is overexposed (I can't tell what it is)


----------



## kbros

10/10 Building is exposed nicely, the light trails are cool.

https://flic.kr/p/qozaqDFoggy by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## MCCSolutions

10/10

These were taken from 2.5km away lol











Jinhae Tower, Jinhae South Korea

Nikon D5300 w/ AF-S NIKKOR 55-300mm 1:4.5-5.6G ED DX Lens


----------



## Conspiracy

6/10 looks cool but the frame seems super empty and makes me wonder if there is other stuff that would benefit if included in the shot, like more street lamps or near by light

iphone6 pano from this weekends video shoot, accidentally caught the bottom of the lens hood from the video camera in the frame









Iphone pano of Fall 2014 Clayton State University Commencement ceremony by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Tman5293

6/10


----------



## kbros

7/10

Edit I did for a Swedish friend. I know it's not quite a roller.

https://flic.kr/p/ptVNJ2Edit for @jeplomeros by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## Tman5293

8/10


----------



## agawthrop

8/10


----------



## iCrap

7/10 The SS should be in focus completely.

Another old one....
https://flic.kr/p/o2drLbDSC_2552


----------



## kbros

9/10 Really nice.

https://flic.kr/p/q94rx6E30 at DITT by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## Tman5293

7/10


----------



## PCModderMike

Nice board bro.
7/10


----------



## Tman5293

Thanks!









9/10


----------



## iCrap

8/10, nice

https://flic.kr/p/ngEcaKDSC_0030


----------



## Tman5293

9/10


----------



## kbros

7/10

https://flic.kr/p/q96qqcBagels by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## Janac

10/10

very interesting!


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10


----------



## DizZz

7.5/10 - It looks slightly overexposed in the bottom right corner which is a little distracting. Also, the background colors being the same as the birds feathers doesn't really make the image pop but the composition is interesting.

Which of these two do you think are better? I started messing around in LR trying to emulate an older film look. Thoughts?


----------



## kbros

10/10 on the color one, definitely more interesting than the B&W!

Edit: I know I need a CPL








https://flic.kr/p/qrYEnHStaggered Re-Edit by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## DizZz

8/10 - you need a cpl







and is there a reason you have the car in the left hand side of the frame? I have 0 experience shooting cars but I think it would be a better image if it was centered.

More film like experimenting... (Kodak Tri-X 400)


----------



## cambuff

[/quote]

8/10 love the flyaway hair, subject is a tad centre of frame and you've cropped too close to the elbow.


One from my home town, li'l bit of hdr included.


----------



## MCCSolutions

7/10 sunset really sets the mood!



Nikon D5300 w/ Nikkor DX VR 35mm Prime Lens


----------



## kbros

6/10 Seems a bit desaturated. And that timestamp! Lol I kid.

https://flic.kr/p/qcTnyuMom and Dad Portraits by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## kckyle

nice bukeh. 8/10

build a pc with spare parts this weekend.



my 2nd x58 rig after 5 years


----------



## Janac

6/10


----------



## TheDarkLord100

8/10 really nice picture, it would've been better if you zoomed in a bit


----------



## jackeyjoe

7/10, I can't ever seem to light the inside of a PC case properly so well done, definitely could've used a smaller aperture though, the back side of the motherboard and the WC'ing hose is a complete blur.


----------



## kbros

8/10 Nice composition, but the foreground could use a little more exposure, and that black in the lower right is distracting.

https://flic.kr/p/pzKXobDITT Re-Edit by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## Tman5293

9/10


----------



## kbros

9/10 Nice, very abstract christmas tree picture.

I have some Christmas bokeh myself.

https://flic.kr/p/qxZz9qChristmas Bokeh by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## curve_in

7/10 I had trouble picking out the shape.


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10


----------



## Janac

10/10

Perfect to me...


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


4/10 - The fence could be a good feature of the photo if it lead to another subject but here I don't think it works.


----------



## kbros

9/10 Love the composition and how the subject stands out from its surroundings.

Edit I did for a Swedish friend. (So obviously I'd like to get rated on the post processing and not the composition of the photo.)

Original:


Final:
https://flic.kr/p/qhShcQJesper's BMW In The Snow by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## jackeyjoe

7/10, editing looks kinda harsh, was there no sunlight to help out that day?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> 8/10 Nice composition, but the foreground could use a little more exposure, and that black in the lower right is distracting.


...and you pointed out that my glove was in the photo, I hadn't even noticed


----------



## kbros

YO where's my rate at? lol


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> YO where's my rate at? lol


The first time I posted it was majorly messed up, ended up going back and editing it... must've accidentally removed it


----------



## kbros

9/10 Love the tone.

https://flic.kr/p/qzg4UzJesper's BMW In The Snow by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> 9/10 Love the tone.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/qzg4UzJesper's BMW In The Snow by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


7/10 - it's well exposed but i think the composition could be better. Less foreground which has no detail and include more of the tower & chimney that have been lost off the top of the frame.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

8/10 Love that - So much white it hurts the eyes though! Feel myself getting snowblindness from it









My first ever attempt at bokeh, inspired by Tman and Kbros









https://flic.kr/p/qy98G9Christmas Tree Bokeh 1 by luke.wanden, on Flickr


----------



## kbros

7.2/10

Little composite I did the other day.

https://flic.kr/p/qyTcoFW201 Composite by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## TUDJ

9/10 - I really like this, I do feel it's lacking true blacks though which is odd as the dynamic range is really high.


----------



## Janac

7/10

Needs some more people...but the snow is exposed very good. Snow is always hard to expose enough. Good job!

What do you think about that...I feel lost when editing this photo...


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> 7/10
> 
> Needs some more people...but the snow is exposed very good. Snow is always hard to expose enough. Good job!
> 
> What do you think about that...I feel lost when editing this photo...


I think you need to crop it so it is squared up with the road. Bring up highlights in the sky, drop highlights on the snow and bring up the shadows a bit. I really can't tell what you wanted to isolate or show us in this picture; just a picture of left over snow? I think it would be unfair to rate it as is.

If you left the picture the way it is - 2/10

https://flic.kr/p/qAZ7oHL1001336-Edit.jpg by freitz1, on Flickr


----------



## hokiealumnus

7/10. I like it, but wish the first flag was either there or cropped out complete. FWIW.

Duke Chapel Fading into Fog by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## xlastshotx

Pretty cool picture, wish the sky had a little detail though 8.5/10


----------



## cssorkinman

Nice picture - 8/10


----------



## kbros

6/10

https://flic.kr/p/pBxmq7Lincoln Continental by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## Magical Eskimo

7/10 it feels a little dull

Christmas is over but the baubles haven't been taken down yet









https://flic.kr/p/qkYD2hBauble by luke.wanden, on Flickr


----------



## Janac

5/10


----------



## Bold Eagle

Tricky - 8/10:

Low quality snap but interesting subject..........................


----------



## xILukasIx

3/10

First time trying the brenizer method:

Sticks and Stones by Lukas Berger on 500px


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xILukasIx*
> 
> 3/10
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First time trying the brenizer method:
> 
> Sticks and Stones by Lukas Berger on 500px


7/10 - nice attempt. It looks a little odd with the bottom right corner oof but the bottom left sharp. I think the highlights are little blown and the shadows a bit harsh but it looks like tricky light.

Alone in the mist (Alt) by mktdg, on Flickr


----------



## Magical Eskimo

10/10 I love that picture, looks like a spooky drawing

My cat, Tiggy


Tiggy by luke.wanden, on Flickr


----------



## xILukasIx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> 7/10 - nice attempt. It looks a little odd with the bottom right corner oof but the bottom left sharp. I think the highlights are little blown and the shadows a bit harsh but it looks like tricky light.


Yeah, that's from the slope I was standing on, not much I could do about that :-/
The next one is better










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> My cat, Tiggy


8/10 Nice detail! Looks a bit underexposed to me.

Here's the second brenizer method shot I did:

Sticks and Stones by Lukas Berger on 500px


----------



## Nicnivian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xILukasIx*
> 
> Yeah, that's from the slope I was standing on, not much I could do about that :-/
> The next one is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8/10 Nice detail! Looks a bit underexposed to me.
> 
> Here's the second brenizer method shot I did:
> 
> Sticks and Stones by Lukas Berger on 500px


Just curious, what lens? and how many shots were stitched?


----------



## kbros

10/10 Awesome brenizer! DOF looks very realistic( like a single shot)

https://flic.kr/p/pGPgtwGlass by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicnivian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xILukasIx*
> 
> Yeah, that's from the slope I was standing on, not much I could do about that :-/
> The next one is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8/10 Nice detail! Looks a bit underexposed to me.
> 
> Here's the second brenizer method shot I did:
> 
> Sticks and Stones by Lukas Berger on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, what lens? and how many shots were stitched?
Click to expand...

dude click on the photo and it tells you -_-

Sigma 85mm, 39 photos


----------



## Conspiracy

9/10 on the glass shot. if that tiny detail in the background was photoshopped out to make it a more seamless background id be right on the money. i like how light is captured in glass. cool stuff man

heres a shot from my recent roll run thru the holga

img679 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## jackeyjoe

6/10, the railway isn't centred which would make it seem a bit more symmetrical with all the straight lines and all.


----------



## kbros

8/10 really like the mood and the little particulates.

https://flic.kr/p/qKZL4HGato by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## xlastshotx

7.5/10 Really like the background blurring


----------



## Conspiracy

cell phone quicky of the fog today, i regret not having my camera with me and the 24-70

Fog by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

9.5/10 Should have had your cam! you be slackin' dawg


----------



## kbros

9/10 Great, reflections on hood and windshield are a lil distracting, but still fine.

https://flic.kr/p/pR9Fu1DSC_0332 by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

7/10
Decent depth of field, very sharp, not sure if I am a huge fan of the composition, but overall I like it











I know a lot of people don't like HDR, so not sure how this will go.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> 7/10
> Decent depth of field, very sharp, not sure if I am a huge fan of the composition, but overall I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of people don't like HDR, so not sure how this will go.


7/10 Im a fan of HDR! Is that a skier in the trees there lol, neat picture though I like it!



Mr. Dexter!


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10


----------



## Slap Dash

7/10, Nice Action shot!

One of my own from an event I covered in early 2014










Racewars 2014 by Travis Singer on 500px


----------



## Tman5293

7/10


----------



## PCModderMike

6/10


----------



## kbros

7/10
20150118-DSC_0394 by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## PCModderMike

meOw/10


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10


----------



## Tman5293

8/10


----------



## TheDarkLord100

7/10


----------



## GrimDoctor

6/10


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 6/10


Only slightly offended you gave my sister a 6/10....


----------



## kbros

ahaha^

@GrimDoctor 6/10 Not quite sure which part is the main focus.

https://flic.kr/p/qzaPek20150116-DSC_0371 by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## emsj86

7/10.


----------



## kaptchka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> ahaha^
> 
> @GrimDoctor 6/10 Not quite sure which part is the main focus.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/qzaPek20150116-DSC_0371 by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


Missing any focal element... doesn't pull me in... however the quality is sharp.

6/10


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaptchka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> ahaha^
> 
> @GrimDoctor 6/10 Not quite sure which part is the main focus.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/qzaPek20150116-DSC_0371 by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Missing any focal element... doesn't pull me in... however the quality is sharp.
> 
> 6/10
Click to expand...

rate the photo above you, not skip the photo above you and rate another one. also if youre going to rate then also contribute to keep the thread going


----------



## kbros

lol we can't make it a week w/o someone not reading the first page of this thread..


----------



## Magical Eskimo

You don't even need to read the first page to work out how the thread works! Just a little common sense!


----------



## KonaJoe

HDR - Nikon d5000 - 5 shots mashed together with SNS-HDR Pro - NO POST PROCESSING AT ALL

I know - slight vignetting

As for the pic above mine, too much contrast - the under-side of the boards is completely black with no detail, but then again I'm looking at it on my crappy ole laptop @ work


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KonaJoe*
> 
> HDR - Nikon d5000 - 5 shots mashed together with SNS-HDR Pro - NO POST PROCESSING AT ALL
> 
> 
> I know - slight vignetting
> 
> As for the pic above mine, too much contrast - the under-side of the boards is completely black with no detail, but then again I'm looking at it on my crappy ole laptop @ work


8/10



I don't have a fancy camera, all my photo are using a Sony HDR-XR500 Video Camera, it's the best I have


----------



## PCModderMike

Mmm I like hardware prOn shots....wouldn't have guessed that was from a video camera. Very sharp. 9/10


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Mmm I like hardware prOn shots....wouldn't have guessed that was from a video camera. Very sharp. 9/10


10/10 Good and sharp, also great lighting. Should be a product photo on their website lol!



Playing around with HDR, thought this one after editing in Photomatix, and Lightroom turned out pretty neat!


----------



## Tman5293

9/10


----------



## Red1776

7/10


----------



## Conspiracy

nice lines and framing but not that interesting overall. 6/10

shot from a magic show where this dude tossed a rubicks cube in the air and when he caught it, it was magically solved. MAGIC!

9Z4A6028 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## kbros

8/10 Interesting

https://flic.kr/p/qUAw9gPuma R698 Snow Splatter by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## beta_0

7/10
I find that big rock(?) distracting


----------



## Red1776

I don't care what you rate this, looking out from inside your rad is cool

taken with my snap on BK6000 5mm full color camera and light source







the light is my shop ceiling fixture. Taken from inside one of my XT 40mm x 120mm x 360mm Alphacool rads looking back out.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beta_0*
> 
> 7/10
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I find that big rock(?) distracting


4/10

 Shining by mktdg, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

9.5/10


----------



## 4514kaiser

wow well done!


----------



## kbros

@sean 9/10 Only thing is that grass covers up the front of the car a lil. Otherwise fantastic.

https://flic.kr/p/qYMA1ySnowball by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

not sure whats going on but looks like you discovered a levitating snowball. also dig the bokeh so 8/10

portrait of the monster from a short indie film i took stills for. this was after we wrapped shooting and he already took his teeth out and managed to drop them on the ground so we when without his creepy teeth things. this is a custom made monster suit done by a local pro specialFX/makeup person

this was shot outdoors at like 2am in a very open space, 2 speed lights and dont remember the settings but it was so dark that there wasnt any ambient to over power to black out the background lolz.

SOOC only edit was sharpening and +35 contrast in photoshop

9Z4A6444 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## DeviousAddict

I've got no skill with photography really so I don't feel justified rating someones picture. however I guess I have to because I want to know what people think of mine







(please ignore the date stamp







)

10/10 for the monster above


----------



## kbros

6/10 Wish the focus was on the face instead of the face. The composition is good though.
https://flic.kr/p/r1isiySnow Day by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## GrimDoctor

8/10









*Asus 980 Strix - Goldeneye Edition*



Another taken with my lowly Sony HDR-XR500 Video Camera. I have a lot to learn with lighting but slowly improving...now I at least have lights to test with!


----------



## xlastshotx

8.5/10 I really like the composition and positioning of the card



Shot of a FLIR Lepton thermal imaging camera


----------



## Dimaggio1103

8/10 Subject matter is ok but perfectly executed IMO.

First Shot being back into it, as well as never edited before so be gentle but critical. Im a sponge looking to soak it up.


----------



## enkay

8/10

like the colors. not a big fan of the lighting in this photo. cute kid. I wish i had more technical advice but im still learning. :/

My first go with the 7d. still learning


----------



## Tman5293

8/10


----------



## wthenshaw

7/10 focus is good but people in the background and other car are distracting

Panorama from my old GS4. Haven't had chance to test my Nexus 6 camera properly yet


----------



## Tman5293

5/10


----------



## enkay

7/10


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkay*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 7/10


3/10

 Sunborn by mktdg, on Flickr


----------



## Tman5293

8/10


----------



## Dimaggio1103

^8/10
Seems perfect for a photo you would see in a article or piece about a car show. I just think the style is a bit boring is all.

I was torn between two photos to post for yall here so here they are. I hate being such a noob, my eye for it feels there while the photos lack what I want them to do. I ordered a 50mm F1.8 to help with this.


----------



## Scott1541

7/10
5/10

Waterside by Scott3933, on Flickr

Took this a few days ago, the 17-50 is slowly earning it's stripes


----------



## kbros

9/10
https://flic.kr/p/q7eKksSnow Day (cont.) by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 9/10
> https://flic.kr/p/q7eKksSnow Day (cont.) by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


6/10 - As a side note, could be me but the WB looks way out in this, the snow has a heavy blue tint.

 Over by mktdg, on Flickr


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Simply stunning......^10/10 in my book. I aspire to be that good.

Here is another go from the same trip.


----------



## Tman5293

7/10


----------



## enkay

9/10


----------



## Tman5293

7/10


----------



## Hawk777th

10/10 Lexus LFA! Great Angle!


----------



## Alatar

7/10, not sure I like the blue-ish reflection on wooden surfaces and also not quite sure about the position of the camera in the pic. Might just be me









Something a bit different, jupiter + the galilean moons:



Equipment if someone wants to know:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Orion SkyScanner 100mm reflector (this is really low end)
Modded HEQ5 pro (no tracking for these pics)
baader Q 2.25x barlow
Nikon D90 (remote shutter release)


----------



## Sean Webster

Cool! I need to break out my tele one day and give that a go! 7/10

Finally got some gels and a curtain


----------



## enkay

9/10


----------



## Dimaggio1103

5/10


----------



## enkay

7.5/10


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkay*
> 
> 7.5/10


7/10 Love iron man!


----------



## enkay

8/10


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10

My new E5-2690 v3


----------



## enkay

9.10 Very nice pic, crisp and clear.


----------



## BlockLike

9/10 always like shots like that









Old mill in my home town


----------



## Conspiracy

5/10. Cool shot but too heavy on the edit for me. Really takes away from the landscape

Random snap shot while driving home. Hard to see but traffic on the otherside was awful. Edited this in the mextures app on iphone


----------



## kbros

8/10 Love the composition.
https://flic.kr/p/qRMt9mUntitled by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## lightsout

7/10 Interesting shot.

Cool thread camera noob here. Had mine (a6000) for about a week.

Weird thing I saw in the woods.


----------



## enkay

6.5


----------



## Demondrumer

5/10 Its just not that special or exceptional but the actual execution is good


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10


----------



## DeviousAddict

8.5/10
Love the colours.


----------



## lightsout

8/10. Very nice!


----------



## kbros

8/10 Background is a little distracting, subject is a tad underexposed.
https://flic.kr/p/rEf1PSPoker 2 - MX Blacks by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## Alatar

6/10, the background is a bit messy with the lighting a bit off, other than that it's a nice KB pic

Some astrophotography, this one has 9 mins of light, 18x30s. Light pollution is a pain over here.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Woah 10/10.
I had to rate that, i don't have anything good at all to post, so here's a picture of my latest purchase for lolz

https://flic.kr/p/qQggkxIMG_3658 by luke.wanden, on Flickr


----------



## FreeElectron




----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Woah 10/10.
> I had to rate that, i don't have anything good at all to post, so here's a picture of my latest purchase for lolz
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/qQggkxIMG_3658 by luke.wanden, on Flickr


A tad under exposed (maybe it's my monitor though). I think it would look better if the whole setup was a few inches further on the desk to give depth of field in front of the focus point also. 6/10.

t1i, modded 50mm f1.8. Lightroomed the colors only, no cropping, no effects, nothing.



Full size.

http://imageshack.com/a/img540/6945/OWY53x.jpg


----------



## Dimaggio1103

^ 6/10
Seem like to narrow of DOF for me. Too fuzzy. I could be missing the artistic point though. Otherwise would have been an amazing shot super clean.

Got another one from same shoot I wanna throw up but Ill wait. This one was with my 50mm 1.8 nikkor lens.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> ^ 6/10
> Seem like to narrow of DOF for me. Too fuzzy. I could be missing the artistic point though. Otherwise would have been an amazing shot super clean.
> 
> Got another one from same shoot I wanna throw up but Ill wait. This one was with my 50mm 1.8 nikkor lens.


It's the lens itself that does that, I had a broken 50mm f1.8, I modded it and it has a piece of broken glass inside it. Here are a few pictures with it, they're all like that. It's actually crazy hard to get any kind of focus with it because it's so close, the mirror focus point and the sensor focus point aren't the same. You always have to compensate and such. Straight, it's not too bad, at a big angle, ouch.

Here are pictures from the same motherboard with the same lens:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






















edit : Notice the blue top and red bottom glow on some pictures, that's the piece of broken glass inside the lens that does that


----------



## xlastshotx

7/10 Her face is a little bit dark, I really like the background


----------



## Sean Webster

So pretty, 9/10


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> So pretty, 9/10


Every time I see your avatar I lol.


----------



## TheDarkLord100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*
> 
> Every time I see your avatar I lol.


You're not allowed to reply without a picture, since I don't have anything interesting, here's a random shot









Rating: 10/10 for Sean's photo


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDarkLord100*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*
> 
> Every time I see your avatar I lol.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not allowed to reply without a picture, since I don't have anything interesting, here's a random shot
Click to expand...

and youre supposed to rate the last photo posted. so much for trying to follow the rules. A- for effort


----------



## TheDarkLord100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> and youre supposed to rate the last photo posted. so much for trying to follow the rules. A- for effort


But I did...


----------



## cgg123321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDarkLord100*
> 
> You're not allowed to reply without a picture, since I don't have anything interesting, here's a random shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rating: 10/10 for Sean's photo
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic


7/10 I guess, subject isn't very exciting but I like the colors











Canon EOS M
18-55mm Kit lens
No tripod


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgg123321*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 7/10 I guess, subject isn't very exciting but I like the colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon EOS M
> 18-55mm Kit lens
> No tripod


Very nice shot, I love firework shots, I shot some once too with a 8mm rokinon fisheye (see horizon for fisheye







), no tripod either. (Bad quality, just took it off facebook).

8/10 knowing how hard fireworks are hard to focus on and to take good pictures! I'm posting two, just because I want to show the fisheye in the second pictures. It's not very visible in the first.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Picture to rate (Led Zepplin Experience)


----------



## odin2free

Because its MUSIK
7/10

I do like the effect that the smoke had to help with the green lighting.
Plus you know the faces of the performers can be priceless sometimes (what was the last year duck face competition)

EOS-"M"agic Lantern
22mm f/2 1600
Tripod
5 Light Stacks
Minimal edit to reduce light pollution (i was at work doing this in town)
Not meant to be a 10/10 shot
Im learning what this little pocket camera can do and its suprising me to the fullest...TAMRON Zoom here i come and rokinon 8mm

Hope tonight its clear and i can go out on the fields and do proper images and possibly get planets and moon shots (aurora borealis maybe)


(Scored at 1/10) To dark just dust on the screen to me hahaha


----------



## odin2free

Ill rate my own
1/10

here is another

I did have to change the temp because of course i did not realize i was set at 2500 for night....so i warmed it up post process and export.


----------



## DeviousAddict

9/10 that is a gorgeous photo


----------



## Tman5293

7/10


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> 7/10


Your aperture must've been really high, the whole depth (almost) is in focus, great shot!

8/10!

This one is taken off my FB, I can give a better resolution picture xD


----------



## Motley01

Great shot of the monkey. 8/10

Here's my golf ball shot.


----------



## hokiealumnus

I like that, a lot. Can't even think how I'd improve it. 10/10.

American Goose by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## Tman5293

8/10


----------



## Lyxchoklad

8/10 great pic

All of my pics are of my chassis or of food.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lyxchoklad*
> 
> 8/10 great pic
> 
> All of my pics are of my chassis or of food.


8/10 Love the colors and comp of this shot.


----------



## Tman5293

8/10


----------



## Sean Webster

5/10


----------



## Noizephixia

10/10 Detail in photo is good. What I would expect to see in an ad.


Spoiler: Big picture


----------



## kbros

6/10 Nice composition but I feel like the clarity slider was used a little too generously. The people in the background are distracting but it's to expect at a car show or cars and coffee.

Testing out my diy softbox on Steve.
https://flic.kr/p/rGKGMysteve by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## TheDarkLord100

9/10


----------



## wedge

That's a nice shot of those Radeon's, that pic looks good enough to be used as an AMD ad.
9/10


----------



## kbros

6/10 I like the composition but everything has a strange glow or shadow around it. It looks unnatural.


----------



## -javier-

9/10
love the colors and nicely done with the soft lighting.


----------



## Tman5293

9/10

9/10 for the girl also.


----------



## Wolfsbora

7/10 - Nice detailed pic. I would have liked to have seen a bit more of the left side, so a bit more of an angle. Car show car pics are always tricky because there is so much going on in the background.


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> 6/10 I like the composition but everything has a strange glow or shadow around it. It looks unnatural.


The glow is kinda what I was going for, gives it a supernatural sort of appearance, also looks more like a painting than a photo.
Also, it looks a helluvalot better in large size...


----------



## kbros

@wolfsbora 8/10

https://flic.kr/p/rRHGYK20150405-DSC_0306 by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsbora

9/10 - Contrast, exposure, emotion, so well done. Awesome. +1

Against my rules, my son, my everything.


----------



## 66racer

Man thats an awesome picture, gotta say 9/10. The look of determination. I just became a father to twins This month









First time posting in here, be gentle


----------



## Conspiracy

6/10. looks cool, like the colors but the framing isnt exciting. not easy photographing computer parts in an interesting way when they are in the case.

random shot from impromptu shoot. not sure what the appeal is but she really wanted the super high key washy light look so i think its pretty close for only having 2 speedlights with me at the time. should have brought all 3 but i ran out of room in my bag lol

9Z4A6658 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## hokiealumnus

7.5/10 - Considering it's what she asked for, I think you did a bang-up job, especially with two flashes. My problem is her right shoulder - it's completely non-existent; so blown out you can't tell she even has one. Aside from that it looks very nice.









Spring Dogwood by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## wedge

7/10
Good composition, but needs more DOF. Sun was in the shot which created some flare, that's probably also why the aperture was small. More aperture would create better separation between the subject and the background.
Also, all the light was coming from behind which threw shadows across the subjects. Needs some light from the front to remove those shadows, try experimenting with the flash for a shot like that.


----------



## kbros

8/10 Not entirely sharp in the face, background dof is nice but the brown parts aren't as pretty.


----------



## Scott1541

8/10 Maybe it needs some whacky, crazy angle composition or something, there's nothing wrong with it, it just seems a bit strange to me.

1947 Dodge Stepside by Scott3933, on Flickr

Shot this today, there was a classic car gathering about 100m from my flat so I thought it'd be rude not to go and check it out. Was disappointed by the lack of american cars, needed more V8s


----------



## TUDJ

6/10 - nothing wrong with the image really, I'm not a fan of these types of car shots, there's not much scope for a great image given the surroundings.

Sunrise on Sunday, overlooking Llynnau Mymbyr with Snowdon in the background.

 Llynnau Mymbyr by mktdg, on Flickr


----------



## wedge

9/10 Very nice. I would give 10/10 if there wasn't so much noise in the foreground water (although that could just be due to file compression, the original might be better), and the foreground rocks could be exposed better too, just my opinion. Still an awesome shot though.
Mind sharing what lens and settings you use for that?


I know what you're thinking: Is this guy about to start something, or did he just finish doing something with that bat?
I'll leave that to your imagination.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> 9/10 Very nice. I would give 10/10 if there wasn't so much noise in the foreground water (although that could just be compression, the raw might be better), and the foreground rocks could be exposed better too, just my opinion. Still an awesome shot though.
> Mind sharing what lens and settings you use for that?


Thanks for the feedback

Nikon D7000
Tamron 17-50 f2.8 VC at 17mm f8
ISO 100
20 Secs exposure
Hoya Pro ND1000 filter


----------



## kbros

@Wedge 7/10 is he rolling fenders?

https://flic.kr/p/s663Sy... by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsbora

8/10 - I've been a big fan of your photography. It's been fun watching you explore different techniques and types. I love the contrast and bokeh in that photo. I would have adjusted the composition just slightly to reduce the black bar on the right side, not eliminate it, just reduce it by 1/2 probably. Other than that, it is a great pic of your little buddy!


I had cropped this to 3440x1440 and used it as my background for a while on my ultrawide. This is the original format.


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had cropped this to 3440x1440 and used it as my background for a while on my ultrawide. This is the original format.


Great shot 9/10 - only took away a point because the cars in the background take away from the nature/serenity look of it



Sorry for the small picture.. don't have the original anymore unfortunately, lost it with tons of good ones on a HDD failure (hard lesson in not backing up properly







)


----------



## Tman5293

6/10


----------



## TUDJ

It'd be nice if we had a set of guidelines to keep rating consistent, what do people think?

E.g.

1/10 - 3/10 - Basic snapshot style photo, lacks prominent subject/point of interest and little technique used.

4/10 - 7/10 - Introduction of techniques (rule of thirds, leading lines etc), demonstrates use of composure and lighting.

8/10 - 10/10 - Use of advanced techniques, composure, lighting etc.

The above example is only a rough idea, we could work together to refine each section of the scale.

I realise this won't be for everyone and that this thread isn't super serious but I do think it would benefit from some consistency.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> 6/10


6/10

Nice, but a bit generic.

Staying with the car theme, quick shot from my phone. Really should have had my camera with me for this show.


----------



## hokiealumnus

3/10. The car is sharp and the composition is there....but not one but both cars are cut off. Kills the shot for me, sorry.

Afternoon Moon by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## Tman5293

5/10


----------



## Prophet4NO1

5/10 color seems a bit over saturated and distracting.


----------



## FiveStarZA

7/10

The verticals slant to the right which i find a little distracting. I like the color and composition though.

A B&W shot of a new building around the corner. Shot with Canon 700D / 50mm F1.8

https://flic.kr/p/oXwSdWIMG_1243_SML_V2 by RichardMartinZA, on Flickr


----------



## hokiealumnus

7/10, I like the photo and it has great symmetry. Practical reasons may have prevented it, but I'd prefer if the awning on the 2nd floor weren't cut off. Aside from that, very nice.

Reflections on a Tree by hokiealumnus, on Flickr


----------



## Tman5293

3/10


----------



## hokiealumnus

3/10? I've actually had some decent (positive) feedback from that photo. Care to elaborate?

EDIT - I'm not offended by a low rating; photography is totally subjective. However, I feel giving someone a pretty harsh rating without even pretending to try and explain why, and what they can do better, is just pretty rude.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

7/10 for the Lotus...



Sorry for low res, was taken with a point and shoot. I do have a higher res version somewhere though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> 
> 3/10? I've actually had some decent (positive) feedback from that photo. Care to elaborate?
> 
> EDIT - I'm not offended by a low rating; photography is totally subjective. However, I feel giving someone a pretty harsh rating without even pretending to try and explain why, and what they can do better, is just pretty rude.


Tman is always like that...I wouldn't take it personally...


----------



## Wolfsbora

Just a reminder, the rules of this thread dictate that feedback is required along with the rating. Everybody should be following that rule. It helps us all get better with our technique to hear an outside perspective.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> 
> 3/10? I've actually had some decent (positive) feedback from that photo. Care to elaborate?
> 
> EDIT - I'm not offended by a low rating; photography is totally subjective. However, I feel giving someone a pretty harsh rating without even pretending to try and explain why, and what they can do better, is just pretty rude.


There's no focus point in that shot. I feel like there's nothing that I'm supposed to be looking at. It's all blurred and the reflection isn't clear.


----------



## SoloCamo

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> 7/10 for the Lotus...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for low res, was taken with a point and shoot. I do have a higher res version somewhere though.






7/10 - only because the lft side of the image just feels empty



Unfortunately just like my last image this is a smaller and compressed version I was able to find as the original was lost in a HDD failure.. taken from a $50 10MP Sanyo point and shoot many years back


----------



## hokiealumnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> There's no focus point in that shot. I feel like there's nothing that I'm supposed to be looking at. It's all blurred and the reflection isn't clear.


Thanks; appreciate the post. I intentionally tried to get movement in the water, trying for a photographic water-color effect. The tree is in focus, if you look at the trunk. Ah well...twas an attempt. Thanks for posting the feedback!


----------



## Sean Webster

2/10


----------



## _Nikhil

8/10

https://flic.kr/p/pL8Zg4


----------



## Conspiracy

4/10. Interesting subject but boring perspective of the action

Saw this turtle chilling in the parking lot so i had to get a shot on my phone
. Weather has been awesome here lately


----------



## Sean Webster

5/10


----------



## Faraz

7/10



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Just a reminder, the rules of this thread dictate that feedback is required along with the rating. Everybody should be following that rule. It helps us all get better with our technique to hear an outside perspective.


Actually, that's this thread.


----------



## kbros

10/10 love the light

An old one. forgive the watermark
https://flic.kr/p/q6rz2rSubaru STI by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## xILukasIx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> An old one. forgive the watermark


5/10 I feel like the shot is a bit too tight and it feels like it's missing something interesting. (but I'm not interested in cars at all







) Would probably look nice as a panorama with the whole front of the car?


Black Monolith by Lukas Berger on 500px


----------



## hokiealumnus

Wow, 10/10. I really like that. My only minor quip is that I wish the top of the building on the left was a little lighter, which is not even enough to deduct half a point. Well done.

Spring Dew Drop by Jeremy Vaughan, on Flickr


----------



## Minnie Cee

8/10 for the above flower. Pretty nice overall. Could use a less distractive background











Original here: http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/15114080.jpg


----------



## DrockinWV

9\10not much I can find wrong with this picture...if it would have been me I may have tried a longer exposure to soften up the water...but thats nit picky as crap,,, overall great shot


----------



## Minnie Cee

Thanks a lot for the advice, DrockinWV. Greatly appreciate it


----------



## hokiealumnus

9/10. Well done. Metering is perfect, good light in her hair. Certainly a much better people shot than I can do! For some reason I'm left wanting more to the left of the frame, but that's very subjective. Technically it's very good.









This one was shot after a two run homer, breaking a tie game in the bottom of the ninth.

Durham Bulls Celebration by Jeremy Vaughan, on Flickr


----------



## TheDarkLord100

8/10

One of the pics from the track yesterday


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

8/10 - really cool shot, my only nitpicking is that I wish the rear fender wasn't just barely cut off, as well as it seems a bit blurry...which I guess means a faster shutter speed next time? I don't know, I use a P&S with minimal user settings lol


----------



## Conspiracy

nice control of dof and good perspective. 7/10

one from this weekend that i kinda like. chaos of lines and pipes lol

DSCF0304 by Brian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10


----------



## Minnie Cee

10/10 very nicely done high key portrait!!



Original here: https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5340/17580502985_3fed88e1cb_o.jpg

Parliament Building of Canada.


----------



## kbros

9/10 I really like the composition and processing. Well done!

I haven't taken that many photos lately. here's one of a keyboard.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10


----------



## Prophet4NO1

9/10. Nice!



quick shot of my latest upgrade. Need to find a way to soften the cathode lights for pictures. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sean Webster

10/10 for the nice system! 3/10 for the photo.









My friend wanted booty pics, so I tried to go for ohrangutang photography's style with this one.


----------



## Magical Eskimo




----------



## kbros

11/10 I love butts. You did a good job at complimenting the velumptiousness.

An oldie.(didnt have a cpl)
https://flic.kr/p/ptGjgaDITT8 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## HaiiYaa

6/10. I love the color and the composition is good


----------



## hokiealumnus

7/10. I love the concept. A bit more contrast and maybe some more breathing room to the top and the right and it would have been spot on for me.

Freshly Picked Strawberries by Jeremy Vaughan, on Flickr


----------



## Thready

I love the vibrancy of the reds


----------



## Sean Webster

3/10 The white vignette is scaring me. Do away with that and it will be much better. Also, you can put an umbrella or sheet over the scene to diffuse and soften the light so it looks better as well. There also looks to be a bit of blur happening around the edges of the flower.


----------



## Thready

11/10

Is this what you get to photograph? If so, how do I get in on the game?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thready*
> 
> 11/10
> 
> Is this what you get to photograph? If so, how do I get in on the game?


Now I am (at least I'm trying lol). It's taken a long time, but if you want to get into this, start doing model/portraiture. Look for friends/models that want to do this type of shoot. You can go on model mayhem once you start getting some shots and look for people who want to do trade for print shoots or you can pay them.


----------



## ace8uk

I was wondering the other day when I saw this set come up on Flickr, Sean, that this must be your most viewed set of photos to date, right?









Going to say 8/10. Mainly because booty, but it's still a decent full body portrait as well with some really nice soft tones and lighting. I took points away because I thought that the background could have been a little brighter to soften the image up a bit, and I feel like you lost out on some nice reflection opportunities as well in composition. Those are just my thoughts though!

To keep it legit, something from last Spring, reminding me to get back out into the countryside:


----------



## `br4dz-

7/10, would have been nice to have been zoomed in/closer for a little more detail. Love the sunlight on it's back though.


----------



## DrockinWV

8/10 I like the depth of field, but the green tarp/cover is a little distracting for me personally.

This was taken on the side of the road just outside of Terra Alta, WV


----------



## kbros

9/10 Looks great

https://flic.kr/p/sR1J5HNovatouch w/ olivette by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *ace8uk*
> 
> I was wondering the other day when I saw this set come up on Flickr, Sean, that this must be your most viewed set of photos to date, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to say 8/10. Mainly because booty, but it's still a decent full body portrait as well with some really nice soft tones and lighting. I took points away because I thought that the background could have been a little brighter to soften the image up a bit, and I feel like you lost out on some nice reflection opportunities as well in composition. Those are just my thoughts though!


I don't think they are the most viewed lol. Thanks for the feedback, it can only make things better right?


----------



## DrockinWV

10/10 I love this shot, great looking car and fantastic lighting, i don't think there is anything I would change about this picture at all.


----------



## USFORCES

Fixed 8.5/10 for the gun


----------



## Sean Webster

5/10


----------



## hokiealumnus

9.5/10. My only very minor comment would be on the door side - it looks...dull, when i'm sure it's quite shiny like the rear-end. It's a very tough thing to balance between no reflections vs. dullness, and I have no good input on doing so, hence only a .5 reduction.









Tried something a little different processing this one and went for an older film look (no presets/plugins, just me messing with it).

Air Force E-3 AWACS by Jeremy Vaughan, on Flickr


----------



## Oj010

8/10, you clipped the tail wing


----------



## 4LC4PON3

8.0 for me. I like the photo above

im just getting into photography. Purchased a Nikon D3100. Here is my first real pic on my new kitten (No Name) & a my dinner lol sorry for double pics. I am learning but will post better pics


----------



## Sean Webster

If you think you are going to win us over with kittens, pizza, and beer, you are mistaken! You must rate the photo above you!


----------



## TheDarkLord100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> If you think you are going to win us over with kittens, pizza, and beer, you are mistaken! You must rate the photo above you!


Hahahahahahaha

6/10 for the cat, I'd remove the pink pillow in front of the car


----------



## agawthrop

7/10, something is throwing my eyes off when trying to focus on the rider (could just be me)


----------



## hokiealumnus

6/10 - The background seems distracting, IMHO. I'd either fill the frame as much as possible with the flower or use a thinner DoF to blur the background significantly.

Air Force C-5 Galaxy Transport Nose by Jeremy Vaughan, on Flickr


----------



## Oj010

7/10, I would really really have liked to see more of the plane so I have some size perspective to work on. Nice blue sky though, was that done with curves/vibrance or a CPF?


----------



## hokiealumnus

Please excuse the break in flow for question answering!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> 7/10, I would really really have liked to see more of the plane so I have some size perspective to work on. Nice blue sky though, was that done with curves/vibrance or a CPF?


It was with Lightroom; I don't have a CPL large enough for that lens unfortunately. I used the Camera Landscape setting + vibrance and maybe a touch of saturation.

FWIW, I totally agree with you about wishing there were more of the plane. So many people were in and under the it (over 100K per day at the air show) trying to beat the heat, to get a shot without them was extraordinarily difficult; so I had to get creative.


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> 
> Please excuse the break in flow for question answering!
> It was with Lightroom; I don't have a CPL large enough for that lens unfortunately. I used the Camera Landscape setting + vibrance and maybe a touch of saturation.
> 
> FWIW, I totally agree with you about wishing there were more of the plane. So many people were in and under the it (over 100K per day at the air show) trying to beat the heat, to get a shot without them was extraordinarily difficult; so I had to get creative.


I really like the part I can see, it's a pity about the people as that had soooo much potential. I guess you could have used a couple of 10 stop ND filters with an exposure several hours long to blur out the people









OMG it's a small world. I followed your Flickr link now, I've been following you for ages.


----------



## Sean Webster

8/10


----------



## Oj010

7/10 - it just doesn't do it for me. My head hurts trying to single out the focus point as the background is bright, busy and there's a massive depth of field. I followed your Flikr link and you have some really good work there, this is not one of my favourites though.


----------



## Scott1541

7/10, interesting photo but nothing really that impressive quality of composition wise. Don't know what else to say









Here's my mum's horse, shot yesterday evening with the 70-200, 145mm at f/2.8 and sharpened a little. It's not a bad lens, but it might still need to go in for fungus repair.

SDP_1525 by Scott, on Flickr


----------



## hokiealumnus

8/10 - Solid portrait, good composition and technique.









Ready for Relaxation by Jeremy Vaughan, on Flickr


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> 
> 8/10 - Solid portrait, good composition and technique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for Relaxation by Jeremy Vaughan, on Flickr


7/10

Nice and bright, I'm not keen on the horizon splitting the image in half, I think this image would have benefited from introducing the rule of thirds as I feel there's too much sky.

 Untitled by mk tdg, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

9.8/10

I used the most advanced lighting known to man for this shot...two iPhone 6+ LED lights lol


----------



## hokiealumnus

10/10, considering that advanced lighting, I have nothing to complain about there!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 9.8/10
> 
> I used the most advanced lighting known to man for this shot...two iPhone 6+ LED lights lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> 7/10
> 
> Nice and bright, I'm not keen on the horizon splitting the image in half, I think this image would have benefited from introducing the rule of thirds as I feel there's too much sky.


Makes sense...

Teal Waters of the Carolina Coast by Jeremy Vaughan, on Flickr

A little better?


----------



## kbros

Whoops you beat me. @hokie 9/10 I really like the colors, the umbrellas make it.
https://flic.kr/p/uRC1Gu20150623-DSC_0565 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Lyxchoklad

7/10. It's a large pic that makes my eyes want to focus on the background instead of the dog.


----------



## wedge

8/10

Very nice, Use of shadow could have been better in the lower right corner. I think it would look better if the table was more visible there, and the subject had a nice looking shadow outline like in the rear corner.



I'm thinking I need to get a polarizing filter for that lens. I think the chrome might have looked better...


----------



## Magical Eskimo

8/10 I love the colours and sharpnesspness but I'm not sure what I'm looking at, feel like it needs context. I expect it's obvious what it is to others though lol

It turns out shooting fast cars is a lot harder than I expected! This is probably the only one of the day that was any good lol
Merc AMG by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> 8/10 I love the colours and sharpnesspness but I'm not sure what I'm looking at, feel like it needs context. I expect it's obvious what it is to others though lol


It's a custom air intake on a Harley Davidson
Quote:


> It turns out shooting fast cars is a lot harder than I expected!


I know right! I rented a 70-200 F4 for a weekend and went to a rally race expecting to make magic happen, but I didn't take a single shot I was happy with. NOT ONE! My best shots were all candids in the service area using a 40-year old Minolta 50mm 1.4.
Learned a lot from the experience though.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> It's a custom air intake on a Harley Davidson


Ah cool, right on now I know







great picture though I do like it


----------



## kbros

8/10 nice and sharp

Found this old volvo in a parkinglot in mystic CT and had to snap a pic. Luckily I had my dslr with me. Kinda wiffed the polarizing though.
Classic Vo by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

nice car. wish you got closer so it would fill the frame more. 6/10

plain simple headshot. nothing fancy just had some fun with the 135L today

9Z4A6998 by Brian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## kbros

9/10 Love the focus and DOF

This is my fav photo I've taken in a while.
https://flic.kr/p/v9yoDtJune 24 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## 5prout

7/10, gorgeous location. I want to go there, haha!



This is my first try at a headshot. I would love critique!

I shot this picture with my D7000 using a 35mm f1.8 lens.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> 7/10, gorgeous location. I want to go there, haha!
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first try at a headshot. I would love critique!
> 
> I shot this picture with my D7000 using a 35mm f1.8 lens.


this thread is more for rating, not much critiquing going on here. if you want a good solid critique definitely post several shots from a set of headshots in a new thread and several of us would be more than happy to give you pointers. when you start that thread give us as much info as you can about the setup


----------



## hollowtek

7/10 reminds me of taking passport photos.



Nikon 5300 nikkor 55mm f1.4


----------



## Magical Eskimo

9/10 cute picture









I wish I'd have shot this in RAW and attempted to fix the sky in this one, I guess that's what you get for shooting in to the sun!

https://flic.kr/p/ujexg3Mustang by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## kbros

7/10 Get creative and turn the blown out part into a sun flair of something!

Pretty boring pic but thought it looked nice.

https://flic.kr/p/uRVjxsJune 24 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## wedge

5/10
Good focus, sharp, properly exposed. But no subject, so like you said, boring. Without a subject, there has to be something extra to make it good. Try a completely different perspective, try the same shot from ground level instead of eye-level. Things tend to look much more interesting when viewed from a perspective we normally wouldn't see.


----------



## Tman5293

8/10 - Good shot. I just wish the whole bike was in focus.

Here's the Venus-Jupiter planetary conjunction as seen from my driveway:


----------



## aHumanBeing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> 8/10 - Good shot. I just wish the whole bike was in focus.
> 
> Here's the Venus-Jupiter planetary conjunction as seen from my driveway:


6/10

My eyes go straight to the blacked out house which is why my score is lower. But taking pictures of the sky is hard especially at night. But your photo isn't too grainy and the subject matter is awesome







When did that Venus Jupiter Conjunction occur anyway?

---
Below is Maple, she is practicing wearing her muzzle for straight racing.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aHumanBeing*
> 
> 6/10
> 
> My eyes go straight to the blacked out house which is why my score is lower. But taking pictures of the sky is hard especially at night. But your photo isn't too grainy and the subject matter is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did that Venus Jupiter Conjunction occur anyway?
> 
> ---
> Below is Maple, she is practicing wearing her muzzle for straight racing.


It peaked on June 30th-July 1st.


----------



## aHumanBeing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> It peaked on June 30th-July 1st.


darn, I think we completely missed it here in VA. The sky has been completely cloudy and we have tons of light pollution in N.VA.


----------



## aHumanBeing

Would love a rating on my photo.


----------



## kbros

7/10 like the composition but the color and exposure is a little bland.

That's funny, my dog's name is Mabel. Close in sound lol.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## aHumanBeing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> 7/10 like the composition but the color and exposure is a little bland.
> 
> That's funny, my dog's name is Mabel. Close in sound lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks







fair rating, I think my Polarized filter and using a preset mode did me in







. Photos of Mabel, her name alone tells me it's an awesome dog.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aHumanBeing*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fair rating, I think my Polarized filter and using a preset mode did me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Photos of Mabel, her name alone tells me it's an awesome dog.


There's 2 on this page just scroll up.


----------



## Tman5293

7/10- Don't care for the lack of focus.


----------



## mind0uT

6/10

My brothers toy car.


----------



## Oj010

7/10 - would prefer to see it on the right or facing the right, it looks as if it's going to drive off the edge of the frame and I want to see where it's going.


----------



## Tman5293

7/10


----------



## Curleyyy

*8/10 - I'm not feeling the angle / cropping. -- I couldn't find the original so this is from Facebook.*


----------



## Oj010

I can't stand filters, but that's a nice daguerreotype style with a subject that could possibly fit the timeline. A bit more land would have been nice, 7.5/10


----------



## wedge

I really like that one, nice framing, nice colour, nice everything. 9/10


----------



## TUDJ

2/10

 Untitled by mk tdg, on Flickr


----------



## kbros

10/10 holy crap that's awesome.

https://flic.kr/p/vAzKMMWilbraham Hill Climb by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Oj010

8/10, I really like the shot but for moving subjects they really need to be moving into the frame instead of out of.


----------



## hokiealumnus

9/10. I can't think of how I'd have done anything different; beautiful architectural capture. Take heart though, the one point off is for what's out of your control - the closest lamp post & square building in the bottom left. If you could get the same angle with the two buildings by themselves, 10/10.









Orange Bug on Citronella Plant by Jeremy Vaughan, on Flickr


----------



## Buzzin92

10/10, I love that! Very nice.









Took this in what is usually very polluted with street light, but last night was incredibly clear for our area, could see the Andromeda galaxy without the use of optics









This is 62 shots stacked with ~20 dark frames subtracting all the sensor noise and hot pixels and all that nasty stuff.
6 second exposures ISO 3200 F/2.0 (Samyang 85mm f/1.4)


----------



## Oj010

hokiealumnus - those two things were actually in my control, a few steps to the right would have removed both. HOWEVER, I wanted the lamp post on the left as it forms a line - top of lamp post, top of left building, top of right building. I couldn't get it without that little square building though.

There's actually a story behind that shot. We (my girlfriend and I) were on holiday and we visited the largest shopping mall in Africa. We parked on the second highest floor of the multilevel parking complex to avoid coming back to a hot car.

We ended up only leaving at around sunset, and my girlfriend wandered up the stairs to the roof and told me to come look. I walked up the stairs, turned around and hightailed it to the car to grab my camera. I was running with 600D + battery grip + Tamron 70-300 f/4-5.6 Di VC USD in my right hand, tripod in my left and backpack with 20D and other lenses on my back.

I was running and somehow tripped over the pavement just before the stairs leading up to the top floor. For the last ten years or so, every time I've tripped I've stumbled forward two or three steps and stayed on my feet. Not this time though, noooooo. After stumbling seven or eight steps I realised I'm not going to make it, threw my tripod out to the side and just went with it. I ended up with a badly grazed left hand, very badly grazed right elbow (it took four of the extra large square plasters to bandage up) and bruised right knee.

The 600D did a brilliant job of preventing my right hand from getting hurt. the bottom left (as viewed from behind) of the grip has scratches around 2.5mm deep, and the bottom and left of the lens hood are also scratched. The damage was purely cosmetic, however. The camera still works fine, and the lens still focuses properly and the image stabilization still works, plus photos are as sharp as the day I got it (which isn't VERY sharp, it's a $450 lens so you can't expect too much







).

Anyway, that sky gets a solid 9/10









Here's another, much wider shot taken at around the same time.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> hokiealumnus - those two things were actually in my control, a few steps to the right would have removed both. HOWEVER, I wanted the lamp post on the left as it forms a line - top of lamp post, top of left building, top of right building. I couldn't get it without that little square building though.
> 
> There's actually a story behind that shot. We (my girlfriend and I) were on holiday and we visited the largest shopping mall in Africa. We parked on the second highest floor of the multilevel parking complex to avoid coming back to a hot car.
> 
> We ended up only leaving at around sunset, and my girlfriend wandered up the stairs to the roof and told me to come look. I walked up the stairs, turned around and hightailed it to the car to grab my camera. I was running with 600D + battery grip + Tamron 70-300 f/4-5.6 Di VC USD in my right hand, tripod in my left and backpack with 20D and other lenses on my back.
> 
> I was running and somehow tripped over the pavement just before the stairs leading up to the top floor. For the last ten years or so, every time I've tripped I've stumbled forward two or three steps and stayed on my feet. Not this time though, noooooo. After stumbling seven or eight steps I realised I'm not going to make it, threw my tripod out to the side and just went with it. I ended up with a badly grazed left hand, very badly grazed right elbow (it took four of the extra large square plasters to bandage up) and bruised right knee.
> 
> The 600D did a brilliant job of preventing my right hand from getting hurt. the bottom left (as viewed from behind) of the grip has scratches around 2.5mm deep, and the bottom and left of the lens hood are also scratched. The damage was purely cosmetic, however. The camera still works fine, and the lens still focuses properly and the image stabilization still works, plus photos are as sharp as the day I got it (which isn't VERY sharp, it's a $450 lens so you can't expect too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Anyway, that sky gets a solid 9/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another, much wider shot taken at around the same time.


8/10 I think it looks great but aesthetically I don't like the buildings in the middle as I think it takes away from the awesomeness that is that sky. But I don't know what was further to the left or right so you may have been forced into the center position.



It came out a little dark but the raccoon and the people were not cooperating with allowing me proper settings lol


----------



## Magical Eskimo

7/10 shame you couldn't get the idea shot









Had a little mess around with this on LR. I love fire









https://flic.kr/p/woLQUiFire-1 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> 7/10 shame you couldn't get the idea shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a little mess around with this on LR. I love fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/woLQUiFire-1 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


Normally I would try not to go back to back but that is a really cool shot and wanted to comment on it. 10/10 I want to say its a tad too dark but at the same time I think it lends itself perfect. The only downside and completely out of your control is that little puff of fire that is seperate. The picture would be better without that but you could take that shot 1000 times and you would probably have that same issue, controlling fire doesn't really work haha.

St. Patricks in Montreal, The Stained Glass windows were the only thing I could really get enough light to take a picture without a tripod, flash was just reflecting way too much inside.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Normally I would try not to go back to back but that is a really cool shot and wanted to comment on it. 10/10 I want to say its a tad too dark but at the same time I think it lends itself perfect. The only downside and completely out of your control is that little puff of fire that is seperate. The picture would be better without that but you could take that shot 1000 times and you would probably have that same issue, controlling fire doesn't really work haha.
> 
> St. Patricks in Montreal, The Stained Glass windows were the only thing I could really get enough light to take a picture without a tripod, flash was just reflecting way too much inside.


7/10 Nice concept. Very hard to take a back-lit picture like that.

Here is one from the other day.


----------



## Imrac

So much going on in that picture, it's very interesting. I love the bubble capture!

8/10

'Murica by Travis Poharcyk, on Flickr


----------



## kbros

9/10 really good night shot. Love the exposure.

Went to Niagara for the first time on my way back from Indiana.
https://flic.kr/p/wc2vXLNiagara pano by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Buzzin92

8/10 Not bad







Wish I could visit nice places like that!

Been doing a few Macro's lately...

https://flic.kr/p/wuCpnTDSC_0122 by Jamie Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## Oj010

8/10 - I would have preferred the focus to be slightly further back so Microsoft and Xbox 360 were in focus.



This is the first panorama I ever shot. I'm going to include a heavily edited one as well, it's the exact same picture without the crop but it got a lot more love. I tried to go for oil painting colours. I just want a rating on the first image though, as I don't really like this one myself:


----------



## Conspiracy

7/10 prefer the non-edited version. too heavy processing for my taste

i drive by this on the way home every day so i decided to stop and grab a snap shot because i was a nice clear day with minimal clouds. this is across the street from a cool looking quarry but the light never hits that side of the street just right but one day ill grab a shot of that and all the rows and stacks of cement stuff they make. no idea whats up with the trailer parking lot though haha

taken with the x100t

DSCF0428 by Brian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Oj010

7/10, maybe colour would've worked better?

This is a very tight crop from a portrait I shot:


----------



## Magical Eskimo

10/10 I can't really fault that photo. A part of me wants to see a bit more of the other eye but I feel like that would take away from the dramatic feel of the shot.

My brother left some of his Lego out this afternoon









https://flic.kr/p/whkkFDLego Canon-1 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## mossberg385t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> 10/10 I can't really fault that photo. A part of me wants to see a bit more of the other eye but I feel like that would take away from the dramatic feel of the shot.
> 
> My brother left some of his Lego out this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lego Canon-1[/url] by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


7/10 I love the idea, the lighting feels a little flat and the red bright in the bottom right draws my eye there. Try playing with the mids in curves some.



Rolling Fog on Friday Harbor, Washington


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mossberg385t*
> 
> Rolling Fog on Friday Harbor, Washington


9/10
Very cool, what time of day was that taken?

Blue Angels from this weekend:


----------



## kbros

10/10 Love the composition and the organization of the planes! The blue sky is a major plus as well!

https://flic.kr/p/wwGTtoNiagara Falls by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Dorito Bandit

1/10 LOL No disrespect intended, bro.









Meet Lady G. My awesome feline.


----------



## Sean Webster

9/10


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

9.5/10. Only thing that bugs me is the bright background, but it still looks great!



Did that with a point n' shoot camera at a race last weekend. Please rate it as if it were cropped, lol.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 9/10


Carmen Miranda's early career still


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Carmen Miranda's early career still


LOL


----------



## Red1776

'The Calm'


----------



## Magical Eskimo

9/10 really like that

Wood water droplet-1 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Uhh.... you guys just completely ignored my post. :/

9/10 for you.


----------



## Conspiracy

4/10. could be cool but the perspective is boring. get down low next time you shoot this and i bet you will get some sweet shots

from a light test from the set i am working on for a fan film. wish i had my fast primes but a work in progress as we are still working on the set design.

shot it on the 5D+17-40 at 21mm to test whether i want to rent the zeiss 21mm for the filming


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> 4/10. could be cool but the perspective is boring. get down low next time you shoot this and i bet you will get some sweet shots
> 
> from a light test from the set i am working on for a fan film. wish i had my fast primes but a work in progress as we are still working on the set design.
> 
> shot it on the 5D+17-40 at 21mm to test whether i want to rent the zeiss 21mm for the filming


I was literally laying on the ground while taking that pic, lol. Plan to crop it because the photo is in a massive resolution. 10/10 for you. The low light looks excellent, along with the red "tint" to it.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

6/10

From a race I photographed a few days ago
https://flic.kr/p/vNmZagBB3 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## wedge

It looks like he's walking about a foot above the ground.
7.5/10


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorito Bandit*
> 
> 1/10 LOL No disrespect intended, bro.


I'm curious as to why you rated my photo 1/10? Is there something wrong with the composition or exposure? I'd just like a reason for the lowest possible rating..


----------



## kbros

Wedge - 7/10 I wish the whole word could be in focus but the bokeh _is_ really nice looking.









https://flic.kr/p/wRvXuGIndianapolis Zoo by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Dorito Bandit

8/10 Now that one is pretty cool!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> I'm curious as to why you rated my photo 1/10? Is there something wrong with the composition or exposure? I'd just like a reason for the lowest possible rating..


Well, to my untrained eyes, maybe a wider field of view and a little closer to the people would have created a much better shot. It's too far away and the image appears to be a little too dark to me. My monitor is well calibrated, so I don't think that's an issue. I'm sure your original photo looks much better than this small version you have posted here, which will make things difficult to judge.

Like I said, that's just my honest opinion and I certainly wasn't trying to be disrespectful at all towards you, so please take no offense.









Here's a pic I took of a hawk that had a snake wrapped around his neck. I took several pics, but the snake is much easier to see in this one. Yes, I was able to save the hawk by poking the snake with a stick several times and getting him to slither away. The hawk was near death and continued to lay there stunned for a couple minutes. He finally got up and flew up on a limb and looked back at me. He knows I saved his life that day, and I was happy to do so. Hopefully he learned his lesson and won't try to catch any more large snakes!









I just wanted to share this very unique capture with you all.

Pic was taken with a Motorola Droid X phone!


----------



## 66racer

6/10?

Well figure I would share a picture from the local R/C track as well







(OCRC in California)....Very bad lighting so ISO and Shutter needed to both be high to get these little rockets captured









indoor track with florescent lights, good lighting for driving but not for pictures
sony a6000 with the 55-210mm lens
f/6.3
1/500
iso-6400
210mm focal length


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> 6/10?
> 
> Well figure I would share a picture from the local R/C track as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (OCRC in California)....Very bad lighting so ISO and Shutter needed to both be high to get these little rockets captured
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indoor track with florescent lights, good lighting for driving but not for pictures
> sony a6000 with the 55-210mm lens
> f/6.3
> 1/500
> iso-6400
> 210mm focal length


Woah. Thats awesome! I think you get a 10/10 for that one.

Didn't have time to crop this pic, but rate it as it were cropped.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Woah. Thats awesome! I think you get a 10/10 for that one.
> 
> Didn't have time to crop this pic, but rate it as it were cropped.


How can we rate "as it were cropped"? Cropping an image can great affect the final image's composition. We can't know how you would crop it, it's like me posting a RAW file and asking for people to post it as if I'd applied PP.

Cropping takes 2 seconds.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Woah. Thats awesome! I think you get a 10/10 for that one.
> 
> Didn't have time to crop this pic, but rate it as it were cropped.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> How can we rate "as it were cropped"? Cropping an image can great affect the final image's composition. We can't know how you would crop it, it's like me posting a RAW file and asking for people to post it as if I'd applied PP.
> 
> Cropping takes 2 seconds.


here I cropped it for you


----------



## wedge

5/10 for the cropped version.
5 for the mystery and allure of not knowing if its a Lancia or not. But not better than 5, because we can't tell if its a Lancia or not.


Full Size


----------



## Tman5293

7/10

Shot on the flight deck of the USS Midway:


----------



## Magical Eskimo

7/10 It looks like the people are superimposed

Never taken a portrait landscape shot before, felt like portrait worked well for the train tracks

https://flic.kr/p/w8DPmvTrain Tracks-1 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Looks great, almost miniature scale! 10/10 for sure. Also just found my airplane spotting pics from a year ago. I can't wait to show them to you guys!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

5/10

My favourite side car from Brands Hatch on Sunday

Brands Hatch BMCRC-41 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## HeavyUser

7/10, that looks like fun!


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> 7/10, that looks like fun!


You didn't rate the image above, read the first post.


----------



## HeavyUser

I didn't? Lol, way to throw the thread off track


----------



## TUDJ

Eh, it wasn't showing. Ignore me


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> Eh, it wasn't showing. Ignore me


Rate my picture dammit!


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I will cause I'm not rude! Lol. 10/10, looks excellent. Sorry about the wing in the way of this one, this was taken at KATL on runway 22L I think this last winter.


----------



## Tman5293

5/10

Here's another shot taken in the San Diego harbor on the flight deck of the USS Midway:


----------



## HeavyUser

7/10

Beach Time!


----------



## Oj010

7/10, it could do with a lot more vibrance in the sky!



This is my first ever product shot, it was done with two strobes and quite a few bounce cards (six thanks to one flash misbehaving as a slave







)


----------



## Magical Eskimo

9.5/10 I'm being really picky because it's a product shot







those four dots of light kinda bug me a little bit. Apart from that it's a great photo

Another from Brands Hatch

Brands Hatch BMCRC-45 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## kbros

Edit: Whoops @Eskimo 10/10 nice pan!

From Lake Winni in NH

https://flic.kr/p/wWHvsvLake Winnipesaukee by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Oj010

You're quite a few posts behind (I think he's rating the last picture on the previous page) - I'll rate the one you missed as well.

Magical Eskimo - 8/10, I really can't fault it but I feel there's something missing.

kbros - 8.5/10 - I love the colours











My second ever attempt at product photography.


----------



## kbros

8/10 Great product shot! The reflection is a little hot in the middle though.

https://flic.kr/p/xfdv9BUntitled by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

...wat? Sorry, 8/10. Looks good, but I have not the slightest clue what it is. Took this picture on vacation with a Rebel T3i.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Extended exposure light art, I believe.


----------



## kbros

^


----------



## Magical Eskimo

4/10

This was a real spur of the moment shot walking down the street, added a bit of grain, wanted it to feel a bit 'edgy' I guess

Alcoholic by Luke Wanden, on Flickr

Side note: My GF is not an alcoholic


----------



## kbros

8/10 really like the mood. Looks like it could be a film shot from the 70s.

https://flic.kr/p/xeE6bKUntitled by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Magical Eskimo

9/10 lovely smooth water

More London photos incoming









https://flic.kr/p/wui7RMStreet food by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

nice composition 8/10

still frame from the first scene of a star wars fan film i am working one. was taken this past weekend when filmed at a location we built designed to be jabbas den. shot of steampunk boba fett the star of the film. this is the only SFW image from this shoot other than a shot of steampunk jabba







this is a no budget imitation of the light that luke stood under when he met with jabba in episode 6. i was going to give it a slightly cooler color temp but i guess i accidentally adjusted the light while i was mounting it in the ceiling and using tons of cinefoil to build a snoot for it. camera was set to 4500K and i guess this light accidentally was set to 4000K instead of 5000K









5DmkIII and the zeiss ze.50/2 makro
9Z4A0114 by Brian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## aHumanBeing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> nice composition 8/10
> 
> still frame from the first scene of a star wars fan film i am working one. was taken this past weekend when filmed at a location we built designed to be jabbas den. shot of steampunk boba fett the star of the film. this is the only SFW image from this shoot other than a shot of steampunk jabba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a no budget imitation of the light that luke stood under when he met with jabba in episode 6. i was going to give it a slightly cooler color temp but i guess i accidentally adjusted the light while i was mounting it in the ceiling and using tons of cinefoil to build a snoot for it. camera was set to 4500K and i guess this light accidentally was set to 4000K instead of 5000K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5DmkIII and the zeiss ze.50/2 makro


8.5/10 I wish it was a bit brighter or maybe a bit more back lit so we could see some more details of Steampunk Boba Fett









Keep up the good work!

Here's a little tag I saw hanging on my buddies bike, I snagged a pic of it. I guess he rode the dragon recently.

Canon 70d with a 50/1.4 lens.


----------



## ace8uk

4/10

Cool little badge, but not an interesting shot I'm afraid. There isn't enough isolation for the tag to stand out as the subject, I'd have rather seen the whole bike to be honest.









A recent one:


----------



## wedge

Very nice shot. 9/10.

This was not my best shot of the night, but it's neat because a Jeep drove by at the exact right moment.

Can you spot the big dipper?


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> Very nice shot. 9/10.
> 
> This was not my best shot of the night, but it's neat because a Jeep drove by at the exact right moment.
> 
> Can you spot the big dipper?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


8/10 not bad









Oh and here's the Big Dipper, Little Dipper, Bootes and Corona Borealis











Here's one from the other night watching the Perseids.

Perseids Star Trail by Jamie Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## Oj010

Not rating cause not uploading one now, but has a laser hit your sensor at some stage? I've seen solid lines like that after cameras have been used to capture laser shows and one has shone directly into the lens.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> Not rating cause not uploading one now, but has a laser hit your sensor at some stage? I've seen solid lines like that after cameras have been used to capture laser shows and one has shone directly into the lens.


They're from meteorites, he said it was during the Perseids [meteor shower]. The red line is an aircraft.


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> Not rating cause not uploading one now, but has a laser hit your sensor at some stage? I've seen solid lines like that after cameras have been used to capture laser shows and one has shone directly into the lens.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> They're from meteorites, he said it was during the Perseids [meteor shower]. The red line is an aircraft.


This^


----------



## Oj010

Thanks, it's the red line I was asking about. See this as an example:




Sorry for the off topic


----------



## Tman5293

8/10


----------



## Magical Eskimo

7/10 too much reflection going on in the window

Took a photo of my dad, I'd like to try doing some more portrait shots

https://flic.kr/p/wLa5VxDad_1 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## hokiealumnus

8/10, perfectly exposed. Easily a 9 but for the house coming out of his head. I struggle greatly with backgrounds myself.









This log's character really intrigued me yesterday.

Aged Rings by Jeremy Vaughan, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10


----------



## kbros

7/10 really like this one but it's real blown out. Otherwise great.

https://flic.kr/p/xhKS9DMilky by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Magical Eskimo

9/10 really nice

https://flic.kr/p/xTRXdDLego Social Media Slave by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## DrockinWV

10/10 Great shot, really love the dof


----------



## agawthrop

9.5/10 Even though I'm not posting another picture. That is a bad*ss photo! What did you shoot that with?


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> 9.5/10 Even though I'm not posting another picture. That is a bad*ss photo! What did you shoot that with?


Thanks!
Canon 70D
70-200 F4 IS Lens
1/400 sec
f7.1
100 ISO


----------



## Sean Webster




----------



## agawthrop

8/10. Really enjoy sunset photos

http://s674.photobucket.com/user/98exaccordwv/media/IMG_0818.jpg.html


----------



## hokiealumnus

5/10. The dog is cute and all, but the photo itself doesn't call to me. Looks like it was hit with a relatively harsh flash too. FWIW, in my inexperienced thinking, I would have framed it to be more dramatic with him/her looking out the window (which I'll grant is tough to control), moved the whole view to the right (to avoid the distracting wall corner and getting in more of the blinds) and then used just the window for lighting.

Unidentified Butterfly by Jeremy Vaughan, on Flickr


----------



## DrockinWV

9/10 Flower in the foreground is kinda distracting, but that is being super picky. Over all I think it is a great macro shot!


----------



## Conspiracy

9/10. nice shot. clean framing and capture.









trying to take more photos. took 2 today on the X100T and this is one of them. i was walking down this path and saw the cameras and when i checked framing thought it was neat that each camera points to the corner of the frame... so i pressed the shutter button

_DSF0549 by Brian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## airplaneman

It's a cool shot, but at the same time seems kind of "meh". Taken well though. 8/10

Taken in Toronto; a bridge lit up over the highway.


----------



## aHumanBeing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman*
> 
> It's a cool shot, but at the same time seems kind of "meh". Taken well though. 8/10
> 
> Taken in Toronto; a bridge lit up over the highway.


8/10 love the color, maybe just a little less of the sky.

Here's a little clearing that I saw that looked kind of dreamy and produced some JJ Abrams flare in my lens lol.


----------



## kbros

8/10 really like the light and the composition.

https://flic.kr/p/vWPpmyIndianapolis Zoo by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Bezna

7.5/10 maybe a little more zoom for me... looks good though

from my phone.







amature style


----------



## hokiealumnus

7.5/10. That's actually quite nice for a phone shot, though your horizon is crooked. That's nit-picking though.

Hibiscus Stamen by Jeremy Vaughan, on Flickr


----------



## DrockinWV

10/10 Awesome shot, love the way the flower extends out, sharp focus with the bokah in the background.


----------



## Bezna

9.5/10 love it

messed a round a bit with the dslr


----------



## xlastshotx

9/10 Very nice image!


----------



## wedge

I have no idea what I'm looking at. But it appears to be a nice image. So I'm going to say 8/10.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Nice shot 9/10

Moar cars!

https://flic.kr/p/xRBk9YWings & Wheels-9 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## DrockinWV

9/10 Great looking action shot, with the whole car in focus.


----------



## Bezna

Love it. 9 out of 10


----------



## Bezna

Took with my S6 edge. No editing. Upload from S6 edge


----------



## wedge

Great scene, but phone pic... 7/10


----------



## Tman5293

7/10


----------



## wedge

8/10 for the yellow-eyed demon at the Supra meetup.


----------



## TheDarkLord100

9.5/10 Love the colors, even if edited, a wider frame (just by a bit) would've been 10.

Got a new flash


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDarkLord100*
> 
> 9.5/10 Love the colors, even if edited, a wider frame (just by a bit) would've been 10.


Only sharpened in post, colours is all in camera.


----------



## FiveStarZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDarkLord100*
> 
> 9.5/10 Love the colors, even if edited, a wider frame (just by a bit) would've been 10.
> 
> Got a new flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snip


6/10 Not a bad shot, just not very interesting and a tight crop









Took this while on honeymoon in Thailand


----------



## wedge

9/10


----------



## Sean Webster

6/10


----------



## kbros

10/10 If I was the owner of that mk5 I would be paying you for this.

Don't have many recent photos. Here's one.

https://flic.kr/p/y6Awo9Untitled by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Tman5293

9/10 - Focus and lighting are fantastic. Not sure what I'm looking at though.

The Lamborghini Miura is a stunning automobile:


----------



## wedge

I don't even have a pic to post right now. I just want to give 10/10 for the mirror finish on the firewall.


----------



## xlastshotx

That's a clean motor 9/10



^ That is a Nichia NVSU233A U365 High Power UV-LED. Shot with a NEX-6, Canon FD 50 1.4, on a Canon FD Bellows at maximum extension


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

10/10 for that close up of the dies surface

I have two LED Engine 365nm leds , one is the 4 emitter version with 1.5W Optical output and one 12 emitter version with 5W Optical output,

7W 940nm Laser diode output Vs Solder , camera had the IR filter removed .

https://flic.kr/p/rwbvmp00140001 1944 by TwirlyWhirly555, on Flickr


----------



## xlastshotx

10/10 very cool image, lots to look at

Here is a Hamamatsu C12666MA MEMS Micro Spectrometer that I shot today


----------



## mind0uT

9/10 I like the lighting and the soft + gold tinted shadow at the bottom.
My brother's gundam plastic model (RG Gundam wing zero EW) which he weatherd. I shot this with one light source + a DIY reflector to illuminate the eyes and the weapon. Enjoy!


----------



## hokiealumnus

I really can't find fault in that at all; very well done. 10/10.

Playing with shapes (and antique processing...).

Antique Shapes by Jeremy Vaughan, on Flickr


----------



## wedge

Liking the shapes 9/10

This pic was taken handheld in low light, 1/3s. I didn't just hold my breath, I think I actually stopped my heartbeat to get it this sharp.


----------



## Minnie Cee

8/10. I wish I could hold my camera at 1/3s and get it this sharp. I would get in closer to get more of the cake, and less of the plate











Original here: https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/579/21427066909_d9c157e984_o.jpg


----------



## Magical Eskimo

8/10 nice photo, looks like some sort of smudge or water droplet on the left though?

One of many photos from a BMX racing event I went to

Runnymede BMX-16 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## HITTI

I can't rate but i'll post. Taken by my samsung s5.


----------



## Minnie Cee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> 8/10 nice photo, looks like some sort of smudge or water droplet on the left though?


It's neither smudge nor water droplet on the filter. It's the mist generated by the flowing water


----------



## aHumanBeing

Any Goldfish lovers here?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> I can't rate but i'll post. Taken by my samsung s5.


If you can't rate then don't post

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnie Cee*
> 
> It's neither smudge nor water droplet on the filter. It's the mist generated by the flowing water


Ah right I gotcha








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aHumanBeing*
> 
> Any Goldfish lovers here?


Please follow the thread rules


----------



## aHumanBeing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> 8/10 nice photo, looks like some sort of smudge or water droplet on the left though?
> 
> One of many photos from a BMX racing event I went to
> 
> Runnymede BMX-16 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


I guess somehow I got lost in the thread. Sorry about that, as for the BMX photo...I would say it's a 3/10. There's a bit too much movement in the photo. Are we intended to look at this guys face? If so it seems like the photo could be cropped quite a bit. This looks like a spot exposure picture which makes everything look odd around it. I'm really sorry about the rating but I just don't feel his face is the focal point.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aHumanBeing*
> 
> I guess somehow I got lost in the thread. Sorry about that, as for the BMX photo...I would say it's a 3/10. There's a bit too much movement in the photo. Are we intended to look at this guys face? If so it seems like the photo could be cropped quite a bit. This looks like a spot exposure picture which makes everything look odd around it. I'm really sorry about the rating but I just don't feel his face is the focal point.


The whole idea of the photo is to have the rider in focus and the background blurred for a sense of motion and speed to illustrate the competition, but hey it's your opinion.


----------



## ace8uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aHumanBeing*
> 
> I guess somehow I got lost in the thread. Sorry about that, as for the BMX photo...I would say it's a 3/10. There's a bit too much movement in the photo. Are we intended to look at this guys face? If so it seems like the photo could be cropped quite a bit. This looks like a spot exposure picture which makes everything look odd around it. I'm really sorry about the rating but I just don't feel his face is the focal point.


I'm just going to chime in here and say that this is probably the greatest injustice there has ever been in this thread. Pretty much highlights how little people on here understand photography when something like this receives a 3 and then a crappy photo of a computer component receives a 10, purely because of the content.

Everyone's entitled to their opinion, but you're just plain wrong.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace8uk*
> 
> I'm just going to chime in here and say that this is probably the greatest injustice there has ever been in this thread. Pretty much highlights how little people on here understand photography when something like this receives a 3 and then a crappy photo of a computer component receives a 10, purely because of the content.
> 
> Everyone's entitled to their opinion, but you're just plain wrong.


Thanks Ace


----------



## aHumanBeing

All good
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace8uk*
> 
> I'm just going to chime in here and say that this is probably the greatest injustice there has ever been in this thread. Pretty much highlights how little people on here understand photography when something like this receives a 3 and then a crappy photo of a computer component receives a 10, purely because of the content.
> 
> Everyone's entitled to their opinion, but you're just plain wrong.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace8uk*
> 
> I'm just going to chime in here and say that this is probably the greatest injustice there has ever been in this thread. Pretty much highlights how little people on here understand photography when something like this receives a 3 and then a crappy photo of a computer component receives a 10, purely because of the content.
> 
> Everyone's entitled to their opinion, but you're just plain wrong.


Meh, the rider is still too focused, if you like his face then you are wrong too.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aHumanBeing*
> 
> All good
> 
> Meh, the rider is still too focused, if you like his face then you are wrong too.


I'm sorry, what? "too focused"? I was fine with you having an opinion as art is subjective, but that comment is plain stupid.


----------



## aHumanBeing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I'm sorry, what? "too focused"? I was fine with you having an opinion as art is subjective, but that comment is plain stupid.


The photo looks as if you used Spot Metering. This draws the eye towards the point which happens to be the face and then around that is the body. Then around that is a very blurry background. In my opinion it just looks like the face and body are too in focus (just plain stupid) the background which is extremely blurred. I'm sorry that my opinion of that particular photo out of your many wonderful photos was poor, it's just my opinion. The face of the subject just looks very out of place.

The Bokeh is pretty poor and there are many people in focus which could have been cropped. There are 3 people in frame that are distracting, two if which are in neon yellow/green, then there is a blue tent that draws the eye. Then we go back to the other biker whom is out of focus but slightly in focus which makes me look at him but yet I should look at the guy in green who is almost the same color as the trees but not in focus.


----------



## ace8uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aHumanBeing*
> 
> The photo looks as if you used Spot Metering. This draws the eye towards the point which happens to be the face and then around that is the body. Then around that is a very blurry background. In my opinion it just looks like the face and body are too in focus (just plain stupid) the background which is extremely blurred. I'm sorry that my opinion of that particular photo out of your many wonderful photos was poor, it's just my opinion. The face of the subject just looks very out of place.
> 
> The Bokeh is pretty poor and there are many people in focus which could have been cropped. There are 3 people in frame that are distracting, two if which are in neon yellow/green, then there is a blue tent that draws the eye. Then we go back to the other biker whom is out of focus but slightly in focus which makes me look at him but yet I should look at the guy in green who is almost the same color as the trees but not in focus.


So what you're saying is that exposure metering is linked to focus, and that the subject should be out of focus and the background should be in focus?

Well, damn; could you please create a tutorial thread please? I think I've got the basics of photography completely wrong and I feel I could learn a lot from you.


----------



## hokiealumnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace8uk*
> 
> I'm just going to chime in here and say that this is probably the greatest injustice there has ever been in this thread. Pretty much highlights how little people on here understand photography when something like this receives a 3 and then a crappy photo of a computer component receives a 10, purely because of the content.
> 
> Everyone's entitled to their opinion, but you're just plain wrong.


Agreed.

Sorry aHumanBeing, but you are indeed wrong here. There are surely subjective aspects to whether a person likes a photo or not, and there are objective ones that tell whether something is a well executed photo. Let's break it down to your three main complaints, which are:

...that the subject of the photo is in focus, (Excuse me, the subject of the photo is _too in focus_.)
...that the background is out of focus,
...and that the photo is metered properly for the subject.

Those three things, objectively, just do not equate to a poor photograph. You keep saying Spot Metering like it has something to do with anything; the photo is properly exposed, so the discussion of what type of metering begins and ends there. Perhaps you mean a different term? You may not like the photo, subjectively, and that's fine, but you're giving technical reasons for disliking it and if those are your reason for a low rating, you are, objectively, incorrect.

Now...trying to bring this whole thread back around to what it's intended to be!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aHumanBeing*
> 
> Any Goldfish lovers here?


Not a goldfish lover, but we do have one. The photo looks great to me, I'd give it a solid 8/10.

Yates Mill Water Wheel by Jeremy Vaughan, on Flickr


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Ooooo me likey. Solid 10/10 IMO. I love old/drab type of environments this appeals top me very much. Nice lighting contrast looks great. Id love it more de-saturated. But that's just my style. Side note "too focused" what...the...crap...I cant even.


----------



## FiveStarZA

8/10. Love B&W landscapes, just think a little more contrast/sharpness in hills would have made it a bit punchier.

Here a B&W of a building round the corner.

https://flic.kr/p/oZifFc
IMG_1281_SML by Richard Martin, on Flickr


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Man my OCD is giving you a 9/10. lol nice shot. Whats keeping it from being perfect is I think its a bit tilted. I love you went with black and white. I'm assuming your de-saturating vs BW preset?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Man my OCD is giving you a 9/10. lol nice shot. Whats keeping it from being perfect is I think its a bit tilted. I love you went with black and white. I'm assuming your de-saturating vs BW preset?


Great shot, I think the composition is a bit off though, the fog being right in the middle of the picture. 8/10 though. I like it.

Can't find the original (Have to use facebook's highest definition), but here's a marco shot of the dog I gave my mom.


----------



## wedge

8/10 looks good, but needs more DoF in a macro shot like that


----------



## lacrossewacker

10/10

Such an interesting picture.

Nothing real special about my picture







Just straight from the camera. Trip to Maine. Eagle Lake I believe. My daughter.


----------



## wedge

nice 8/10


----------



## manolith

8/20



heres quick pic of my friends s2000


----------



## manolith

this is another pic of a cbr1000

for some reason i cant post larger pictures.


----------



## jlhawn

for some reason it looks like poop on here, on my monitor it looks way better.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> 8/20
> 
> 
> 
> heres quick pic of my friends s2000


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is another pic of a cbr1000
> 
> for some reason i cant post larger pictures.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason it looks like poop on here, on my monitor it looks way better.


You guys need to host your images elsewhere and copy the image urls into you reply and surround the urls with







. Then uncheck import images in the bottom right.

Example:


----------



## manolith

thanks


----------



## jlhawn




----------



## FiveStarZA

/backtoratings

9/10. Like the composition and lighting.


Samui sunset_v1 by Richard Martin, on Flickr


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Come on man you know dang well that is a phenomenal shot. Its like a super model asking "Am I pretty?" lol just playing 10/10 LOVE that shot.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

7/10 exposed nicely, just a little hazy and boring imo

I'll get the ball rolling with the moon shots from the eclipse then shall I?









https://flic.kr/p/zcvKN8Moon-4 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## Dimaggio1103

8/10 very nice but see some blurring (as with mine as well :/ )


----------



## Tman5293

7/10

My turn.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

7/10 bit blurry

Brighton-12 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## davcc22

Nice photo man 10/10


----------



## Dimaggio1103

davcc you pic not showing. So ill just rerate the one above. agreed 10/10


----------



## manolith

9/10


Using flikr still picture shows small here.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

6/10
Make sure you're taking the BB code form Flickr and just pasting it direct in to the post editor

https://flic.kr/p/zduaGKBrighton-10 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> 9/10
> 
> 
> Using flikr still picture shows small here.


Make sure you uncheck Import Images in the bottom right corner of the post editor.


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> davcc you pic not showing. So ill just rerate the one above. agreed 10/10


might help if i uploaded a optimized version doh


----------



## davcc22

lets try this again heh
flower by C4NF00D, on Flickr


----------



## wedge

8/10 - be a 9 if you coulda got more macro!


----------



## xp4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/10
> 
> 
> Using flikr still picture shows small here.


What if you upload the pic directly into the forum?


----------



## Conspiracy

8/10. nice action shot and composition

some more steampunk boba fett. this is a snapshot in VLC of the video shot today on the 5D3+135/2. havent started editing the movie yet. this is SOOC played in VLC, smoke is real and is from a steampunk hologram that we hooked up to a smoke machine because we thought it looked neat

vlcsnap-2015-10-04-20h43m32s379 by Brian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## manolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> 9/10
> 
> 
> Using flikr still picture shows small here.
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you uncheck Import Images in the bottom right corner of the post editor.
Click to expand...

i dont see that option


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> i dont see that option


----------



## TheDarkLord100

6/10, honestly, I have no idea what I'm looking at, too dark and there's smoke









Winter is Coming (a bit over exposed, I know, too lazy to edit, just wanted to keep this thread rolling)


----------



## Tman5293

7/10


----------



## xlastshotx

Nope.


----------



## TheDarkLord100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*
> 
> Nope.


huh


----------



## Fullinator

Considering I've been gone from OCN for so long I'll bite the bullet and rate the spider:
8/10. Nice use of depth of field. You pull out what you want to frame nicely. Try moving a bit more to the right and then angling the shot in a bit more. This might pull the web in to the shot a bit more and give the spider a nice bit of structure from the added depth. You can then try and bring the structure of the web with some sharpness tools.

This is US 41 North towards Copper Harbor in the Upper Peninsula. Fun fact, my camera decided to go for a swim a few weeks before I took this shot.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullinator*
> 
> Considering I've been gone from OCN for so long I'll bite the bullet and rate the spider:
> 8/10. Nice use of depth of field. You pull out what you want to frame nicely. Try moving a bit more to the right and then angling the shot in a bit more. This might pull the web in to the shot a bit more and give the spider a nice bit of structure from the added depth. You can then try and bring the structure of the web with some sharpness tools.
> 
> This is US 41 North towards Copper Harbor in the Upper Peninsula. Fun fact, my camera decided to go for a swim a few weeks before I took this shot.


I KNEW I knew that road, traveled it many a time.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

7/10...something about the OOF white taking a lot of bottom left leaves me uneasy in a real nice image

This is a strange photography thread... photographs....I mean the main point of photography is comparing camera specs no?

But when in Rome...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arne Saknussemm*
> 
> 7/10...something about the OOF white taking a lot of bottom left leaves me uneasy in a real nice image
> 
> This is a strange photography thread... photographs....I mean the main point of photography is comparing camera specs no?
> 
> But when in Rome...


Im assuming that was a joke? Anywho very nice shot 9/10 easy.


----------



## wedge

8.5/10. I don't like smoking, but somehow smoking chicks are hot.

I call this one: "The aftermath".
If interested you can watch the backstory. I think I inhaled some glass shards...


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I'm assuming that was a joke?


----------



## manolith

i give up. i simply cant post photos in this forum. google photo link gives an error that cant be downloaded and one drive photos dont keep the original size. and i tried


----------



## kevin7898

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> i give up. i simply cant post photos in this forum. google photo link gives an error that cant be downloaded and one drive photos dont keep the original size. and i tried [URL=https://tay4hq.dm2302.livefilestore.com/y3p_D4E5lNh0fCrPKufCHAfXZh5kOSvqPbSTC7ulMLpc54DFUSZ5mQ1DV5rb0VkcyS2vmrVsHFQRMnZYTu4nWUNXXvampSndKZUfIa5qpXDShXqoEPUho_uhMhAs3CoBSujEidNaDwwh29u6mFFvycuBD0ZtEEy5KVowPN1vbfqccQ/the%20champ.jpg?psid=1]https://tay4hq.dm2302.livefilestore.com/y3p_D4E5lNh0fCrPKufCHAfXZh5kOSvqPbSTC7ulMLpc54DFUSZ5mQ1DV5rb0VkcyS2vmrVsHFQRMnZYTu4nWUNXXvampSndKZUfIa5qpXDShXqoEPUho_uhMhAs3CoBSujEidNaDwwh29u6mFFvycuBD0ZtEEy5KVowPN1vbfqccQ/the%20champ.jpg?psid=1[/URL] [/QUOTE]
> 
> need to use flickr thats why haha, its unfortunate you have a fence in the way 6/10
> 
> can only imagine the last supper at this table before the oilsands plant was shut down in 1955
> [URL=https://flic.kr/p/sd9RzN][IMG alt="17202801612_f86482cc1c_k.jpg"]https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8812/17202801612_f86482cc1c_k.jpg[/URL]IMG_1764 by Kevin Stuparyk, on Flickr


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> i give up. i simply cant post photos in this forum. google photo link gives an error that cant be downloaded and one drive photos dont keep the original size. and i tried [URL=https://tay4hq.dm2302.livefilestore.com/y3p_D4E5lNh0fCrPKufCHAfXZh5kOSvqPbSTC7ulMLpc54DFUSZ5mQ1DV5rb0VkcyS2vmrVsHFQRMnZYTu4nWUNXXvampSndKZUfIa5qpXDShXqoEPUho_uhMhAs3CoBSujEidNaDwwh29u6mFFvycuBD0ZtEEy5KVowPN1vbfqccQ/the%20champ.jpg?psid=1]https://tay4hq.dm2302.livefilestore.com/y3p_D4E5lNh0fCrPKufCHAfXZh5kOSvqPbSTC7ulMLpc54DFUSZ5mQ1DV5rb0VkcyS2vmrVsHFQRMnZYTu4nWUNXXvampSndKZUfIa5qpXDShXqoEPUho_uhMhAs3CoBSujEidNaDwwh29u6mFFvycuBD0ZtEEy5KVowPN1vbfqccQ/the%20champ.jpg?psid=1[/URL] [/QUOTE]
> 
> It wont' let you post because you didn't rate my pic


----------



## manolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> i give up. i simply cant post photos in this forum. google photo link gives an error that cant be downloaded and one drive photos dont keep the original size. and i tried [URL=https://tay4hq.dm2302.livefilestore.com/y3p_D4E5lNh0fCrPKufCHAfXZh5kOSvqPbSTC7ulMLpc54DFUSZ5mQ1DV5rb0VkcyS2vmrVsHFQRMnZYTu4nWUNXXvampSndKZUfIa5qpXDShXqoEPUho_uhMhAs3CoBSujEidNaDwwh29u6mFFvycuBD0ZtEEy5KVowPN1vbfqccQ/the%20champ.jpg?psid=1]https://tay4hq.dm2302.livefilestore.com/y3p_D4E5lNh0fCrPKufCHAfXZh5kOSvqPbSTC7ulMLpc54DFUSZ5mQ1DV5rb0VkcyS2vmrVsHFQRMnZYTu4nWUNXXvampSndKZUfIa5qpXDShXqoEPUho_uhMhAs3CoBSujEidNaDwwh29u6mFFvycuBD0ZtEEy5KVowPN1vbfqccQ/the%20champ.jpg?psid=1[/URL] [/QUOTE]
> 
> It wont' let you post because you didn't rate my pic[/QUOTE]
> 
> Lol 8/10
Click to expand...


----------



## wedge

Really nice 9/10


----------



## Conspiracy

9/10 nice timing and action

snap shot i grabbed while filming another scene for a video project i am working on. yesterday we built a cantina in an art commune space. light sources are the 2 hanging bulbs, the casket, and LED stage lights off camera

_Z4A0481 by Brian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Ghooble

8/10 I think if he was a bit more centered it'd look more symmetrical (split the glasses and scoot him over a bit imo)

Here's a pic I took with my phone in Salt Lake City


----------



## PtrRabbit42

I think the cantina shot above you is weighted quiet well actually. The bottle and filled glasses on our left balance the fact that he's offset. The picture is centered by the symmetrical position of the hanging lights. @Conspiracy - Would the picture be improved by cropping a little off the right so that space between the lights and the border were equal?


----------



## TheDarkLord100

8/10


----------



## Magical Eskimo

6/10 The subject is a bit plain, larger DOF would have been nice to get more of the CPU in focus. I'm guessing you had your aperture wide open for that shallow DOF so the whole photo is a little soft.

https://flic.kr/p/Bmuat5Santa Pod-1 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## wedge

6.5/10 Needs moar zoom! Seriously, shot like that is way better when the car fills or nearly fills the frame. Doing that would also naturally remove most the distracting background elements. And for that matter, try to position yourself to get a good background behind where you want/expect the car to be. I do like the use of shutter speed to capture the rear end drifting (while keeping the front end sharp) and also showing the speed of the water splash.

Why is he racing with the moonroof up? If he spins out through a splash, he's going to get wet..


----------



## Sean Webster

Nice shot! 9.5/10

Just a snapshot of an acquaintance's 750WHP GT500.


----------



## iCrap

9.5/10 I love the DOF and the lighting. maybe would have gone for a slightly tighter crop.

seeing all these pics makes me wanna go out and shoot some more. too cold tho









my two:


----------



## wedge

8.8 I'm seeing double! Like the pose, needs an interesting background to put it over 9.


----------



## Sean Webster

Revitalize! 3/10

My new ride!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

8/10 I'd like to see more of the car. Nice ride though congrats!

https://flic.kr/p/ByH7SyCardiff-1 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## j-s-w

5/10 too dark for me


Portrait - View original size by Bryan OHara, on Flickr


----------



## wedge

9/10



I think I wanted to get more of the tree in focus than what I got. That's why I was at F5.6, but I'm not used to the full frame! On my Sony 5.6 would have put the whole tree in focus and then some.


----------



## Microsis

9.5/10


----------



## wedge

Bonus points for cute puppy!
- 0.5 because it's tilted just a bit too far

What lens did you use there?

9.5/10


----------



## Sean Webster

7/10


----------



## Conspiracy

6/10 the framing seems weird. the car is facing frame left but lots of neg space on the right. i like the tones and clean capture

random snapshot i got today on the x100 while getting some drone video on top of arabia mountain in GA

_DSF0672 by Brian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## wedge

8/10. Thats my kind of scenery.

Took this one minute ago in a restaurant.


----------



## MisterAutomatic

6.5/10


----------



## Buzzin92

7/10


Prom-0023 by Jamie Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> 7/10
> Prom-0023 by Jamie Ryan, on Flickr


Nice portrait, 8/10. A little bit to tight of a crop/composition for me, but I like everything else.

Here is a recent portrait I took of a friend


----------



## davcc22

10/10 great photo man
took this on an lg G4 now i want one:/


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> 10/10 great photo man
> took this on an lg G4 now i want one:/
> x]


6/10 - While there's nothing really wrong with the photo technically speaking, the background is quite distracting and the reflections from the jar are a little as well. I appreciate you haven't got much to work with using only a phone though.

Anyway, here's something I shot yesterday morning just after sunrise, and HDR'd up very slightly in Lightroom since I don't have grad filters.


----------



## rtop2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> 6/10 - While there's nothing really wrong with the photo technically speaking, the background is quite distracting and the reflections from the jar are a little as well. I appreciate you haven't got much to work with using only a phone though.
> 
> Anyway, here's something I shot yesterday morning just after sunrise, and HDR'd up very slightly in Lightroom since I don't have grad filters.


8.5/10 Something about this just reminds me of Jurassic Park and I love it. Really cool shot.

This was of my dog in the snow storm we had here in Jersey.


----------



## wedge

9/10 for doggie


----------



## serothis

9/10 (-1 for tangled leash; +many for doggie)

I love the dreamy state. It almost has a tilt/shift quality that makes the ground look like a model set. I love it.

(ps I am in no way qualified to "rate" photos)



edit: changed the copy of the photo. I pulled the first one from my Instagram account but didn't like how it was cropped.


----------



## locrian1288

8/10 - i like the composition however the tips of the ears could be in the frame and I think a tighter shot on the face would do much more. Im not sure the flower on the right side lends to the image and is a little distracting to me which is why I would suggest a tighter crop but keeping the ears in it. If the dog had been sniffing the the branch it would lend more to the shot.


----------



## DrockinWV

8/10
DOF in my opinion is too shallow, would have liked Ibanez to be in focus and then fall off from there. Other than that I think it's a great shot!


----------



## xlastshotx

9/10 Nice focus


----------



## locrian1288

9/10 I love the image great composition I like the layers as you move out through the photo. I feel the sun is a little distracting compared to the shadows in the landscape and mountain regions but its possible that seeing one without the sun would change my mind. Great photo

I loved this image from a Mothers day shoot with my wife. I will throw my own critique in saying a limit of equipment and a decent lack of lighting (im not a portrait photographer... yet) caused resulted in not a lot of light in the eyes. But I love the emotion in the image. its also a transplant from facebook so its not full resolution.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locrian1288*
> 
> 9/10 I love the image great composition I like the layers as you move out through the photo. I feel the sun is a little distracting compared to the shadows in the landscape and mountain regions but its possible that seeing one without the sun would change my mind. Great photo
> 
> I loved this image from a Mothers day shoot with my wife. I will throw my own critique in saying a limit of equipment and a decent lack of lighting (im not a portrait photographer... yet) caused resulted in not a lot of light in the eyes. But I love the emotion in the image. its also a transplant from facebook so its not full resolution.


8.5/10, I feel the same as you with the lighting in the eyes, the DOF is nice along with the whole cropping, might be a tiny bit better if we'd see less of the blanket and more of the background.

Facebook Transplanted picture.


----------



## FiveStarZA

8/10 nice composition and DOF, the logo could be a touch sharper

https://flic.kr/p/DuFAEm
Bella by Richard Martin, on Flickr


----------



## Curleyyy

8/10 - Very nice. A slight increase in vibrancy and a softer background blur could go a long way!

I woke up in the evening, made a tea and sat outside to watch the sunset. Little did I expect tens of thousands of bats to pass by.

Taken with my LGG3 - Awaiting repairs on the Canon. Weather proofing is a must!

_Life is amazing!_

*B&W:*


*Crushed Blacks/Whites:*


*Contrasted:*


----------



## ahnafakeef

9/10 to the contrasted version.

Personally, I'd have preferred the shot being taken with the camera tilted downwards. I'd have liked having more silhouette of the surroundings in the shot. It's a very nice photo otherwise. Really like the presentation of the colors in the sky.

Here's my entry:


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

10/10 great shot! Seriously!


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arne Saknussemm*
> 
> 10/10 great shot! Seriously!


Wow, that's pretty sweet.









Need some help, Looking for a better lens for my Sony NEX- 5T mirrorless camera. Looking for more bokeh on my YT channel.

Here is same sample photos with the kit lens (16mm - 50mm OSS F3.5 - F5.6)







Here is my thread asking of which lens. Trying to get back into photography/cinematography, just lost a lot and trying to learn a lot at the same time.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1585593/need-some-better-e-mount-lenses-for-my-nex-5t


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Wow, that's pretty sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need some help, Looking for a better lens for my Sony NEX- 5T mirrorless camera. Looking for more bokeh on my YT channel.
> 
> Here is same sample photos with the kit lens (16mm - 50mm OSS F3.5 - F5.6)
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my thread asking of which lens. Trying to get back into photography/cinematography, just lost a lot and trying to learn a lot at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1585593/need-some-better-e-mount-lenses-for-my-nex-5t


One photo at a time dude, and rate the one above out of 10









I'm gonna ignore the text in your photo and rate it 5/10. The light's coming from behind it so you're loosing detail in what we want to see in the front and making a big shadow. Also I think it would look better with a larger DOF to get more of the device in focus, try taking it in f8 or something around that. The last couple of letters in 'VisionTek' and 'ssd' are a bit fuzzy

Let's get some more street photography up in here!

https://flic.kr/p/DszXoyBrighton 24-4 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> One photo at a time dude, and rate the one above out of 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna ignore the text in your photo and rate it 5/10. The light's coming from behind it so you're loosing detail in what we want to see in the front and making a big shadow. Also I think it would look better with a larger DOF to get more of the device in focus, try taking it in f8 or something around that. The last couple of letters in 'VisionTek' and 'ssd' are a bit fuzzy
> 
> Let's get some more street photography up in here!
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/DszXoyBrighton 24-4 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


Nice pic. 9/10 love the b/w. Thanks a lot I really appreciate it. Lighting is on my short list. Getting this soon.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E4YS2XU?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_4&smid=APGNKGIBL58YH

Here is another submission.


----------



## serothis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Nice pic. 9/10 love the b/w. Thanks a lot I really appreciate it. Lighting is on my short list. Getting this soon.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E4YS2XU?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_4&smid=APGNKGIBL58YH
> 
> Here is another submission.


7/10

I don't know how I would fix this but the front lighting is a little strong. The reflection of the light makes the "EVGA" insignia a little hard to see and produces a lot of bright spots on the fan and fan blades. If you have your light source pointing directly at the gpu, tilt the light upwards instead for indirect lighting.

I would also use a white background (poster board works nicely) to keep attention solely on the GPU. Alternatively a shallower DOF to reduces the focus of the equipment in the background.

Take everything I say with a grain of salt. I'm still very much an amateur.

More dog photos!


----------



## locrian1288

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serothis*
> 
> 7/10
> 
> I don't know how I would fix this but the front lighting is a little strong. The reflection of the light makes the "EVGA" insignia a little hard to see and produces a lot of bright spots on the fan and fan blades. If you have your light source pointing directly at the gpu, tilt the light upwards instead for indirect lighting.
> 
> I would also use a white background (poster board works nicely) to keep attention solely on the GPU. Alternatively a shallower DOF to reduces the focus of the equipment in the background.
> 
> Take everything I say with a grain of salt. I'm still very much an amateur.
> 
> More dog photos!


I would agree the lighting needs to be angled differently and to me product specific images should have a very neutral background all the stuff behind is a little distracting. You could also fill the frame a little more

As for the next image I would give it 7/10. While I think the image is exposed well and the focus is on, the angle is not very interesting to me and overall the image is not all that interesting. I think a different angle lower to the ground would make for a better image much like the others that were posted above.


----------



## Motley01

Cool shot of the little boy. I rate that an 8/10.

Here's a recent shot I took while at the Coors Brewery in Golden, CO. Thats the Coors family mansion, right in the middle of the facility.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Cool shot of the little boy. I rate that an 8/10.
> 
> Here's a recent shot I took while at the Coors Brewery in Golden, CO. Thats the Coors family mansion, right in the middle of the facility.


6/10. I'm new to the photography game, but imho, the shot could've been more interesting. If the mansion is supposed to be the main focus, something should have been done to make it stand out more. The tree blocking the view of the mansion isn't helping either. Also, I think it would have helped if more of the facility were included in the photo towards the top. Maybe if it were possible to get down more and tilt the camera up, the mansion would have been in the bottom third allowing for more of the facility in the top third. As for post-processing, I would prefer a lot more contrast and clarity, and probably more sharpness too.

I hope I'm not coming across as too harsh. I'm only being completely frank. And obviously, my analysis is opinionated. So take what you will and leave the rest.

Anyway, here's something that I came up with last night. Clearly my lighting skills need some serious work (links to tutorials would be highly appreciated), and the focus was on the wrong place. Other than that, I'd say it was an okay first-time experiment.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Anyway, here's something that I came up with last night. Clearly my lighting skills need some serious work (links to tutorials would be highly appreciated), and the focus was on the wrong place. Other than that, I'd say it was an okay first-time experiment.


8/10 I like the reflection.

Played with a 10 stop nd on the Danube and got this. Gets really big if you open in new tab so I would not try it on a slow connect.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> 8/10 I like the reflection.
> 
> Played with a 10 stop nd on the Danube and got this. Gets really big if you open in new tab so I would not try it on a slow connect.


8/10 seems peaceful.

Here is another when I got my NEX 5T. Took my daughter to the park to snap a few pics, such a great subject.


images


----------



## Minnie Cee

8/10. She's such a cutie pie!!









Here's mine:


Or here for the original:
http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/127655253.jpg

Taken at Puerto Plata, Dominican Republic.


----------



## Oj010

Sorry to break the flow, but bluedevil the cheapest thing you can do to soften the light (other than angling it differently) is to fire the flash through paper or a white pillow case. You'll probably have to ramp the power up quite a lot in order to get the correct exposure, but there's no need for it to cost you much if anything at all. You're basically in a "studio" environment where you can take your time and have complete control over everything, so experiment a bit


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnie Cee*
> 
> 8/10. She's such a cutie pie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> Or here for the original:
> http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/127655253.jpg
> 
> Taken at Puerto Plata, Dominican Republic.


7/10 Looks good, I personally think there's a bit too much water in the frame though

Surfing in Plymouth at the weekend
https://flic.kr/p/DRY9v1Surfing-8 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> Sorry to break the flow, but bluedevil the cheapest thing you can do to soften the light (other than angling it differently) is to fire the flash through paper or a white pillow case. You'll probably have to ramp the power up quite a lot in order to get the correct exposure, but there's no need for it to cost you much if anything at all. You're basically in a "studio" environment where you can take your time and have complete control over everything, so experiment a bit


It will all be corrected, getting these delivered on Friday.









http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E4YS2XU?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Hmmmm 7/10 I reckon...Good shot but beach line is distracting....could crop that out to the white wash and then the eye (mine at least) goes straight to the action...


----------



## bluedevil

I like it. 8/10

Here's another of mine. Just got my 50mm Sony OSS F1.8 lens on my NEX 5T, as well as proper lighting. Boy these things make the difference.









http://postimage.org/


----------



## DeviousAddict

8/10

A shot from a sushi restaurant that opened recently near me.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Hmmm...maybe too much going on for me there....dish in foreground left....tea pot? lot of noise if you "open link in new tab"

6/10


----------



## Magical Eskimo

5/10 A fairly uninteresting photo of some clouds. Some foreground interest wouldn't go amiss

Taking shelter during a hail storm
https://flic.kr/p/EBZKPgBrighton-2168 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Darn...I liked that photo...LOL

Yours I have to say I really like 10/10...composition, subject, feeling


----------



## Conspiracy

dig it man 8/10

got bored. dug around old HDD. edited random photo from back when i was goofing around with a 1DmkII. photo is about 2 years oldish

LL1S3223 by Brian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Curleyyy

Very nice 8/10
*Taken with phone ( LG G3 )*


I wanted the comp better and tried cropping but no matter how I cropped, I wasn't satisfied.


----------



## kevin7898

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Very nice 8/10
> *Taken with phone ( LG G3 )*
> 
> 
> I wanted the comp better and tried cropping but no matter how I cropped, I wasn't satisfied.


i agree seems like a touch too much sky, 8/10 good picture otherwise
https://flic.kr/p/EhyyUsIMG_0297 by Kevin Stuparyk, on Flickr


----------



## Magical Eskimo

4/10 underexposed, I know you're going for a darker look but you've lost too much detail in the car, I can't even work out what car it is. also it cuts off kinda awkwardly at the bottom

https://flic.kr/p/EaGHH1Brighton-1822 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## Onex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> 4/10 underexposed, I know you're going for a darker look but you've lost too much detail in the car, I can't even work out what car it is. also it cuts off kinda awkwardly at the bottom
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/EaGHH1Brighton-1822 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


8/10 maybe without the bike and fence in front of it.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onex*
> 
> 8/10 maybe without the bike and fence in front of it.


I personally like the bike and the fence as foreground elements. I feel that it adds more to the photo and describes everything better, even if slightly.

As for your photo, 9/10. Really like the colors, and the contrast between the darks and the lights is noteworthy as well. I personally would have preferred it if the glaring light post (to the extreme right) weren't in the photo.


----------



## Onex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Onex*
> 
> 8/10 maybe without the bike and fence in front of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally like the bike and the fence as foreground elements. I feel that it adds more to the photo and describes everything better, even if slightly.
> 
> As for your photo, 9/10. Really like the colors, and the contrast between the darks and the lights is noteworthy as well. I personally would have preferred it if the glaring light post (to the extreme right) weren't in the photo.
Click to expand...

ah OK I see now. I'm thinking of it being a little more minimal without the two elements. I probably should've cropped that lamp post for sure.

Edit: Didnt see that photo on my cellphone 8/10 nice subject good contrast but the horizon should be a little lower or higher, if its in the middle it looks like its spliting the image in half.


----------



## xlastshotx

9/10 I really like your color and contrast


----------



## Magical Eskimo

wth dude that's terrifying lol 3/10

https://flic.kr/p/EsxcGDImage-5 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> wth dude that's terrifying lol 3/10


Oh come on. It's not that scary, it is just my grandmothers Chihuahua


----------



## Onex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> wth dude that's terrifying lol 3/10
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on. It's not that scary, it is just my grandmothers Chihuahua
Click to expand...

Hahaha those eyes!!!


----------



## Curleyyy

@Magical Eskimo Interesting, 9/10


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Curleyyy...nice photo...7/10.....if you cropped it square...the left hand end?


----------



## Nestala

B&W makes it pretty surreal looking. I like it. 8/10.


----------



## hokiealumnus

Sorry, but I would rate that one 3/10. The dog is adorable and I love dogs, but as a photo it's not very compelling. The DoF is so thin, he/she (the dog) is mostly out of focus, though a good job of getting the eye in the focal plane. Her (the human) hand is the most in-focus part, and it draws away from what I presume is the subject - the super cute dog!

---

SR-71 Blackbird Nose by Jeremy Vaughan, on Flickr


----------



## hollowtek

holy smokes that's amazing! 9/10! I think more bokeh would make it and 11.

Here's my attempt... Be gentle lol.


----------



## Curleyyy

8/10 - Lovely photo. Perhaps, in my eyes, if it were a little more vibrant it might add an extra element of radiance.


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

9/10 Great capture of the fire .

Test of long exposures with my new camera

https://flic.kr/p/ErSyQjP1000094 by TwirlyWhirly555, on Flickr


----------



## Echoa

9/10 because I have a hard time with low light and electricity is nifty

I'm a newbie...be gentle with me



Taken with my aging cracked rebel xt


----------



## Magical Eskimo

5/10 not particularly interesting, subject is isolated quite nicely, pleasing bokeh. Colours look a little dull though.

One of my photos from Brands Hatch at the weekend.

https://flic.kr/p/FYsn9yBritGT+F3-3099 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## amd-dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> 5/10 not particularly interesting, subject is isolated quite nicely, pleasing bokeh. Colours look a little dull though.
> 
> One of my photos from Brands Hatch at the weekend.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/FYsn9yBritGT+F3-3099 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


9/10 sweet shot, maybe just open up the crop to the left to show more of where the car is going.

This one, cars bring families together. Classic car show I attended last year.


----------



## Oj010

Nice work, 8 out of 10







I would prefer if the person on the far left wasn't in the reflection.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25955932034/
Paradise Sunset by Jonathan Horne, on Flickr

Canon 600D + Canon 18-55 f/3.5-5.6 @ 30mm, 1/80, f/8, ISO 100

This picture makes me feel very happy in my special place for some reason xD


----------



## Artikbot

I'll leave ratings for someone else as I don't like assigning a hard number to a picture, but that's a cool sunset! I would've loved to see some shadows cast on the lawn, but that would've obviously caused the sun to not be right on the horizon.

Swirl overload. Don't look if you don't like bokeh and razor thin DoF lol.










(IMO I missed the focus on the other side of the log, the leaves that side aren't in focus so the effect isn't exactly what I was after)


----------



## Magical Eskimo

DAMMIT ARTIKBOT THIS IS A RATE THREAD.

I r8 8/8 m8, gr8.

Jokes aside - 6/10 That bokeh is incredibly funky, gotta love the Helios. Subject is a little unclear and a little too dark in the shadows. Might have been improved by getting an angle on the stick, but even then, it's just a stick with a leaf on it.

Taken with another Helios 44/2 lens!
Natalie-2582 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*


How do you do that "swirl" thing?


----------



## Oj010

I haven't had a rating yet :/


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> 
> 
> How do you do that "swirl" thing?
Click to expand...

That's an optical distortion caused by this particular lens, the Helios 44-2 58/2. Zenith tried to reverse-engineer the Zeiss Biotar 58mm and got something wrong, so they ended up with a lens that 'swirls' what's not in focus at wide apertures.

Abusing harsh direct lighting massively exaggerates this flaw, causing a swirl overload.


----------



## davcc22

took this at a friends high school and yes they have a whole reptile room....


----------



## DamselinDistres

Looks like a cool dude! Very sharp as well! ?? here's a photo a took a long time ago with a 5dmkii









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artikbot

I find it slightly unsettling, almost as it should all be framed a little bit further to the left. The cane also piques my interest.

But it's still amazing in my eyes, even the tone shift is fantastically executed. I'll give this rating thing a shot and go with a well fat 9.5/10.

This is a personal favourite of mine:


----------



## davcc22

dude i love the nsx such a great photo as well! i give it 10/10 cant fault it. now for another lizard this one was so good to take photos of just sat there like what are you doing


----------



## Buzzin92

7.5/10

I like lizards.







As for the photo itself, try diffusing the flash or pointing it up away from the subject to bounce the light around more, there's a few harsh shadows from the branches that are kinda nagging at me, also would probably have framed it a bit more to the right, so you get the whole lizard in, which would also help with the rule of thirds with the subject focus being at the left "third" of the frame.

Other than that, great little subject you have there









Here's a garden spider, no bigger than the tip of my thumb. Got some new macro tubes and played with the 85mm F/1.4









https://flic.kr/p/GUd3cpDSC_0005 by Jamie Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> 7.5/10
> 
> I like lizards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the photo itself, try diffusing the flash or pointing it up away from the subject to bounce the light around more, there's a few harsh shadows from the branches that are kinda nagging at me, also would probably have framed it a bit more to the right, so you get the whole lizard in, which would also help with the rule of thirds with the subject focus being at the left "third" of the frame.
> 
> Other than that, great little subject you have there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a garden spider, no bigger than the tip of my thumb. Got some new macro tubes and played with the 85mm F/1.4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/GUd3cpDSC_0005 by Jamie Ryan, on Flickr


thanks man the funny part is all these reptile photos i'm posting were done on a htc one m8 running cynagon mod 13 with the camera app that came with the rom took this with a fujifilm s8600 that i no longer have basically got stolen and i cant be bothered getting back also great little spider i love it im needing to learn how to give advise for photos tho.... so i can't rate it


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> 7.5/10
> 
> I like lizards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the photo itself, try diffusing the flash or pointing it up away from the subject to bounce the light around more, there's a few harsh shadows from the branches that are kinda nagging at me, also would probably have framed it a bit more to the right, so you get the whole lizard in, which would also help with the rule of thirds with the subject focus being at the left "third" of the frame.
> 
> Other than that, great little subject you have there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a garden spider, no bigger than the tip of my thumb. Got some new macro tubes and played with the 85mm F/1.4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/GUd3cp
> 
> 
> DSC_0005 by Jamie Ryan, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man the funny part is all these reptile photos i'm posting were done on a htc one m8 running cynagon mod 13 with the camera app that came with the rom took this with a fujifilm s8600 that i no longer have basically got stolen and i cant be bothered getting back
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also great little spider i love it im needing to learn how to give advise for photos tho.... so i can't rate it
Click to expand...

You need to rate the previous photo, it's one of the things that this thread is about. But I'll chip in to keep it going strong. I'll give the rating, the next person can throw a pic in and a rating of your pic.

The spider pic: 9.5, Only reason is not all the legs are in focus, and I'm being picky. Other than that, great centering, detail, the target is clear against it's background (contrast in colors). Very nice shot. If I wanted to be extremely picky, I'd say pick different angle than directly from the side


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> Nice work, 8 out of 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer if the person on the far left wasn't in the reflection.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25955932034/
> Paradise Sunset by Jonathan Horne, on Flickr
> 
> Canon 600D + Canon 18-55 f/3.5-5.6 @ 30mm, 1/80, f/8, ISO 100
> 
> This picture makes me feel very happy in my special place for some reason xD


I still wanna be rated


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> I still wanna be rated


Here you go 7/10 for the sunset.


----------



## hokiealumnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> Here you go 7/10 for the sunset.


9.5/10. It's a liiiiiitle too dark to me, else 10/10. Great touch with the close foreground objects too. You know your composition sir!









White Pekin Duck by Jeremy Vaughan, on Flickr


----------



## Buzzin92

8/10 Whites look slightly blown out (that could be this crappy monitor though, my U21412m died







) Looks good otherwise, nice shot!

Sifting through older photos, one of my RC ones from September last year:

https://flic.kr/p/H6t2K6DSC_0062 by Jamie Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## wedge

That's exactly how one of those cars is supposed to look 8/10

Red Fox puppy, so cute. Just taken this week.


----------



## Buzzin92

9/10 I love this! I wish I was lucky enough to find wildlife to take photo's of here.

Another from the RC Collection. Hard to get focus on an object flying through the air towards you at 30MPH.







Still couldn't get it perfect, but this was the best I got at the time.

https://flic.kr/p/H3vqMdDSC_0076 by Jamie Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## hokiealumnus

9/10, I really like that! Looks like you were very, very close to nailing focus to me.

Metro in Motion by Jeremy Vaughan, on Flickr


----------



## Magical Eskimo

One of the best photos I've seen in the thread for a while! 9/10 good show

https://flic.kr/p/GQkPdoBrighton-6400 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## mllrkllr88

9/10 awesome


----------



## Buzzin92

6/10 - The picture itself is okay, but I just don't see it as a composed photo, more of a snapshot (sorry!)

Jumping Spider! (Zebra Spider), This little bugger is literally the size of the width of a shoe lace, probably not even 4mm in size.

https://flic.kr/p/GYni31DSC_0026 by Jamie Ryan, on Flickr


Spoiler: Same spider taken with my phone, AA Battery for scale lol:


----------



## Echoa

Been going out on walks to find stuff to take pictures off and studying everything i can. Took this picture of a guys mustang down the road on my way home the other day, wish i got the DoF a little shallower but i like it. I might brighten it up a little as it may be a tad dark



Edit: forgot to rate

8/10 half because I can't stand spiders, they creep me out. I love though how close you got to the little guy but is there any way you maybe could've had more of his back legs in focus?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> Been going out on walks to find stuff to take pictures off and studying everything i can. Took this picture of a guys mustang down the road on my way home the other day, wish i got the DoF a little shallower but i like it. I might brighten it up a little as it may be a tad dark


Please rate the photo above you out of 10 to keep the thread going









6/10 not too bad compositionally, background is a little distracting but nout much you can do about that. Wider aperture would have helped like you said. I wouldn't say it's too dark though, it's just a shame the car is in the shade and the background is in sunlight.

https://flic.kr/p/HoXjTMLondon-6613 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Please rate the photo above you out of 10 to keep the thread going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6/10 not too bad compositionally, background is a little distracting but nout much you can do about that. Wider aperture would have helped like you said. I wouldn't say it's too dark though, it's just a shame the car is in the shade and the background is in sunlight.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/HoXjTMLondon-6613 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


Yea thats def a 10 haha. Guessing your a professional. Ive got way too many pics to choose from but ill keep the b&w theme going.

Quincy Market, Boston.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

6/10 It's got a nice look to it, but it leaves me wondering where to look a little bit.

And nope nothing professional here lol just a hobby









https://flic.kr/p/GtxYTDLondon-6601 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## Artikbot

Cheater!! I faved that one









9.5/10. Absolutely killer composition and IMO you nailed the exposure, but the ISO is cranked way too high and noise is showing its fangs!


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> Been going out on walks to find stuff to take pictures off and studying everything i can. Took this picture of a guys mustang down the road on my way home the other day, wish i got the DoF a little shallower but i like it. I might brighten it up a little as it may be a tad dark
> 
> Edit: forgot to rate
> 
> 8/10 half because I can't stand spiders, they creep me out. I love though how close you got to the little guy but is there any way you maybe could've had more of his back legs in focus?


That's the only problem with Macro...



Just taken this photo for example. That pen mark is 1mm long. Notice how at both ends of the mark it starts to lose focus? That's how small the focal area was when taking the spider photo, and it was hand held...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Cheater!! I faved that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.5/10. Absolutely killer composition and IMO you nailed the exposure, but the ISO is cranked way too high and noise is showing its fangs!


8/10. Reminds of when I camped up in Pickering/Thornton Le Dale a couple of years ago, Loved the scenery and the old style buildings built with bricks from the old castle there.









Have a one eyed Kuro Neko sunning in the three days of pre-summer we've just had.

DSC_0076 by Jamie Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## hokiealumnus

7/10. Not bad at all; maybe just a little bit too busy.

This guy was just chillin' on a branch over the path going around a lake near us. Nothing to this one other than right place, right time.

Red Shouldered Hawk by Jeremy Vaughan, on Flickr


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> 
> 7/10. Not bad at all; maybe just a little bit too busy.
> 
> This guy was just chillin' on a branch over the path going around a lake near us. Nothing to this one other than right place, right time.
> 
> Red Shouldered Hawk by Jeremy Vaughan, on Flickr


Yea thats a 10/10, gotta love Canon sharpness and love the bokeh. They make crappy printers but their lenses, i def miss my 70-200 f4/L. I can't compete with you guys its just a hobby ive been doing even longer then building PCs but heres another one.

Heres one of my other hobbies, lucky enough to get to see this every year. Yes that is Vincenzo Nibali in the background haha.


----------



## Deedaz

I give it 9/10. Only thing I think would look better would be to shoot from a lower angle to get the facial expressions a little clearer. Great shot









Just got a D3300 about a week ago and this is my favorite shot so far


----------



## bluedevil

awe....8/10









Here's a pic from the DOOM build I am working on.


----------



## hokiealumnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> awe....8/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic from the DOOM build I am working on.


I'd give that one a 10/10, mostly because the lighting is perfect. Good composition too and I love the contrast of the figure vs. the mostly black & white components. Well done!

Here's my other hawk photo, this time up close & personal (thanks to a heavy crop, heh...I'm not trying to get my eyes gouged out).

Red Shouldered Hawk Portrait by Jeremy Vaughan, on Flickr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea thats a 10/10, gotta love Canon sharpness and love the bokeh. They make crappy printers but their lenses, i def miss my 70-200 f4/L.


Thanks! For what it's worth, that was taken with one of Canon's cheapest long'ish lenses - the 55-250mm STM, which you can get refurbished for only $130. For its price, the quality is truly amazing. Both shots I've posted were at 250mm, wide open.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

8/10 very nice, gotta love the 55-250 STM

https://flic.kr/p/GCsj7gLondon-6774 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## bluej511

Id say 6/10 just doesn't have the WOW factor from your other ones.

Why i miss my 70-200 f/4L


----------



## enkay

9/10


----------



## Magical Eskimo

7/10 looks like a beautiful place, I think it would look better if you got lower and included that walkway more, would have made great foreground interest

https://flic.kr/p/HERA1TBHHM-9531 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## bluej511

9/10 needs exhaust flames haha.

I will try with my artsy fartsy one. Ball actually ended up hitting the edge of the lens just barely giving it a bit more blur then i wanted.


----------



## enkay

6/10 bit blurry as you mentioned.


----------



## wedge

I'm going to give it an 8/10 just for the difficulty of nailing a shot like that
With such a busy foreground and background, and narrow depth of field, and relatively low contrast subject, that's a tough one to nail. But you still missed a bit, focus was on the jacket, but the goggles are out of focus. I think it would look better with the goggles tack sharp, that would make it a 9+

Here's a shot with all the same difficulties and plus it's really fast moving subject:


----------



## DeviousAddict

that is such a clear photo for how fast the car is moving!
10/10

taken with my canon 750D but I'm very very noobish at this, so please be nice


----------



## Magical Eskimo

4/10 pretty uninteresting, y'all could have done much better than a photo of the sun through some palm leaves

More car photos!

https://flic.kr/p/HJCbogFOS-1284 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## bluej511

10/10, oc.net makes it look blurry, till i looked at the original haha.

Not one of my best especially since the shot is over done by tourists who come to visit haha.

Next time i will def use my polarizer though.


----------



## Conspiracy

nice view but not the most exciting image unfortunately. that polarizer next time will do wonders haha 6/10

havent been doing much shooting lately pretty much all video. did some tabletop photography at work recently to update photos of inventory we have for technology that people can borrow from my department. this one ended up being my fav. the rest were single items like a microphone, single gopro, display adapters, assorted office technology

_Z4A7605 by Brian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## hokiealumnus

10/10, lit perfectly, which is of course the hardest part about that kind of thing. Subject itself isn't all that interesting, but it's technically perfect. Well done.

The camera didn't come out for much on our vacation last week; relaxing was the #1 priority. It did make it out for two sunsets though, with solid results. Here's the first one, over the Nags Head Fishing Pier, OBX, NC.

Sunset Over Nags Head Fishing Pier by Jeremy Vaughan, on Flickr


----------



## serothis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sunset Over Nags Head Fishing Pier by Jeremy Vaughan, on Flickr


9.75/10

Fantastic shot. I love how the cloud cover draws out the transition from orange to blue.

The only thing I would change is removing the the people walking on the beach. But obviously I don't expect you to yell at strangers on a public beech


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Long time no see, thread.

4/10 selective colour is among one of the worst things ever. You only get points because I love huskies.

https://flic.kr/p/LFfxpEMargate-3045 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## Artikbot

9.5/10, very very nice! I would've loved to see more of the guy on the left (I only realised after carefully inspecting the picture, lol!).

But the half point isn't off for that, it's because I'm a straight line fan and the sign lines aren't perfectly straight


----------



## Krimble

7.5/10

Good shot, just not feeling the focus of this photo, plus the guys head in the way, haha.

This shot was taken from my backyard.


----------



## Krimble

Posted twice somehow, my bad.


----------



## Conspiracy

nice view. like how its captured like a mirror. not technically incredible but a nice image 7/10









this dude let me get crazy close. i see this guy all the time at work and it always is skiddish and flies away within getting like 50' but for some reason on this shot i managed to super slowly walk up within 20' to snap this on the 7D and i just let it rip at full fps until he flew away haha

_MG_1249 by Brian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Kalleybin

Superb one! Need deep patience and skills to capture this one.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> ...i managed to super slowly walk up within 20' to snap this on the 7D *and i just let it rip at full fps* until he flew away haha


LMAO that's probably why it flew away!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalleybin*
> 
> Superb one! Need deep patience and skills to capture this one.


2/10 would not look again.

Where's the photo?


----------



## hokiealumnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> nice view. like how its captured like a mirror. not technically incredible but a nice image 7/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this dude let me get crazy close. i see this guy all the time at work and it always is skiddish and flies away within getting like 50' but for some reason on this shot i managed to super slowly walk up within 20' to snap this on the 7D and i just let it rip at full fps until he flew away haha
> 
> _MG_1249 by Brian Roberts, on Flickr


Since nobody's rated it, I'll give this one a 7/10. Its a good shot, but the water is a little blown, while the bird is a little dark (which led to the first problem to begin with!). Tough situation, but you did well with it.









Mexican Sunflower by Jeremy Vaughan, on Flickr


----------



## Oj010

I love the way the flower fills the frame on all four edges, I just wish the bee could have been in focus. 9/10

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/29264597174/
The Silhouette by Jonathan Horne, on Flickr

Canon 600D + Tamron 70-300mm f/4-5.6 Di VC USM @ 300mm, 1/2000, f/5.6, ISO 400


----------



## wedge

Great timing, and great choice of settings to make the shot happen the way you wanted it to.
It just feels too cold, and something feels missing from the image. I can't put my finger on it, but it needs something extra to make it great. 7.5/10

As long as we're on a wildlife theme, I just got back from Yellowstone so I got a ton to choose from.

This bull elk was magnificent. We were driving slowing and I could hear his mating call through the trees. And I could tell he was walking towards us. So I turned off the car and got the camera ready. Sure enough he emerged through the trees just a minute later. He walked out into the open and started digging into the ground with his hooves and antlers, kicking up dirt and mud. Then he laid down to cool off in a mud bath for a few minutes before eventually getting back up and heading back into the trees. And of course this was right before sunset so the lighting was perfect. Just wish he didn't have that one blade of grass in front of his nose.




Sony A77m2 + Tamron 150-600mm f/5.6-6.3 @ 420mm, 1/500, f/6.3, ISO 320


----------



## MOD-ONE

9/10 Looks really cool! The only little thing is that I feel it's cropped a little too tight, but just a little : )

In an attempt to try something different I took this shot at a local park. I normally shoot photos indoors under controlled lighting, but I like this shot.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MOD-ONE*
> 
> 9/10 Looks really cool! The only little thing is that I feel it's cropped a little too tight, but just a little : )
> 
> In an attempt to try something different I took this shot at a local park. I normally shoot photos indoors under controlled lighting, but I like this shot.


I would give it an 8/10. To me the post on the left is very distracting. Other than that I love it.

We tried rice ceral for the first time, he was not having it


----------



## Magical Eskimo

1/10 sorry man it's just not a good photo, harsh light, not composed in any particular way.
The photo will obviously mean lots to you cos it's your kid and you have an emotional attachment to the photo, but for most others it's just another bad photo of a baby.

Snapped this while in the Vatican City museum

Italy-4753 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## davcc22

a ripper shot perfect everything 10/10 i took this randomly https://flic.kr/p/Nk6Bwqnickki by C4NF00D, on Flickr


----------



## DeviousAddict

I know nothing about Photography really, so I can only rate your photograph on what I find interesting. Unfortunately for me the photo in its self is not interesting, sorry, So I will give you a 4/10

This was taken with my new'ish Canon EOS M. Picked it up on sale and it's compact enough DSLR to carry around.
My 1st tester shots



Shot 1/60 sec. f/5.6 55 mm
ISO 1600


----------



## Nubster

Black on the right adds nothing to the pic...crop it out. The illuminated card exploding from the guy's stomach is a bit distracting. The color and lighting is just blah. The background a bit distracting. To me seems very snap shot-ish or something someone grabbed with a cellphone.

4/10

This is a shot of a small stream not far from my house. I was just trying to play with a little longer exposure. Used a CP filter but I didn't have an ND (got a 6 stop today) so I wasn't able to get slower than 2 seconds without completely blowing out the whole pic. It was very over exposed anyways and I brought it back in LR. I'm going back to the same spot soon to see what difference the 6 stop ND will make.

Anyways...here's the shot taken with my Sony a6000 and Rokinon 12mm f/2 @ f/11 and 2 seconds


----------



## Conspiracy

nice job on the long exposure. not super interesting of a composition but technically good 6/10

visited old car city again yesterday helping out on a cosplay shoot and snapped a few of cars with my phone
Untitled by Brian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## juneau78

i would add more contrast and wait a little bit cloud in the sky. 6/10


an unused commercial shot,
EOS 1Dx Mark II @1/100 ISO 100 + EF 50 f/1.2 @1.8


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juneau78*
> 
> i would add more contrast and wait a little bit cloud in the sky. 6/10
> 
> 
> an unused commercial shot, EOS 1Dx Mark II @1/100 + EF 50 f/1.2 @ 1.8 ISO 100


Gorgeous shot and model, id give a 9/10, reason? Seems a bit too cropped/tight on the left.

Average shot of mine, was testing the bokeh on the 70-200 f/4L.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Gorgeous shot and model, id give a 9/10, reason? Seems a bit too cropped/tight on the left.
> 
> Average shot of mine, was testing the bokeh on the 70-200 f/4L.


Very lovely Image, Its not my taste but ill give it an 8/10. Im not expert but i feel like maybe it should be tighter on the subject?



Im slowly working towards getting better, Attempted with my T2i and a 50mm STM @ f2.8


----------



## Magical Eskimo

5/10 The intention was there, but it's just not quite working. The angle is a bit low, girl on the right is cropped awkwardly.

Took this at a car show the other month. The lighting in the stand was set up amazingly.

https://flic.kr/p/QENDpAAutosport Show-6406 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## Artikbot

Oh bugger, you know I love that one









9.5/10 because you could've taken the time to correct the pincushion distortion though!

Just took this one with my phone. I am... oddly pleased with it.


----------



## Jonnykiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Oh bugger, you know I love that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.5/10 because you could've taken the time to correct the pincushion distortion though!
> 
> Just took this one with my phone. I am... oddly pleased with it.


I'm not even an average photographer but the focus blends well with the angle and shadow being cast from the light, plus I love coffee (although I have milk in it ?) 7/10



Picture of my wife taking photos while we were up at The Cloud exploring. Taken with my iPhone 7 and edited using the LR app.


----------



## Artikbot

*in a Riddick voice*

"It's tea, actually"


----------



## starliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonnykiv*
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of my wife taking photos while we were up at The Cloud exploring. Taken with my iPhone 7 and edited using the LR app.


7/10, something is off about the bottom half of the picture, and I can't put my finger on it. Like the rest of it though










A marmot on Kodak peak in the Cascades, taken with my Rebel T6s. The little buggers were everywhere.


----------



## Artikbot

7.5/10. Nice shot, but the focus is slightly off to the front and perhaps I would've composed differently - but that's personal preference.


----------



## Conspiracy

ok frame that has more of a snap shot feel. i am confident you have some more from that series that add better to the action happening 5/10

coworker has a kylo ren cosplay. we got bored and did a shoot in the studio with his pixel stick. this is without using the pixelstick because i didnt think lightpainting a background was really creative. we have more plans to do studio lightpaiting cosplay portraits

_Z4A8256 by Brian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> ok frame that has more of a snap shot feel. i am confident you have some more from that series that add better to the action happening 5/10
> 
> coworker has a kylo ren cosplay. we got bored and did a shoot in the studio with his pixel stick. this is without using the pixelstick because i didnt think lightpainting a background was really creative. we have more plans to do studio lightpaiting cosplay portraits
> 
> _Z4A8256 by Brian Roberts, on Flickr


Top of the light saver looks cut off. 7/10.

Learning the triangle and camera settings.


----------



## DeviousAddict

I had to open the image fully because my phone made it look blurry in the thread.
8/10 love the colours.

Take with my galaxy S8 whilst in Rome.


----------



## Hollowpb40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> I had to open the image fully because my phone made it look blurry in the thread.
> 8/10 love the colours.
> 
> Take with my galaxy S8 whilst in Rome.


7/10 I like the concept, but I wish the 'frame within a frame' approach was a bit less intrusive to the actual focal point of the photo. Hope that helps!

My photo from downtown in Sacramento, CA


----------



## Artikbot

Smashing nightscape picture - love it. Tenouttaten would look at again.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Smashing nightscape picture - love it. Tenouttaten would look at again.


9.5, just wish those people wheren't there.

Random picture I took this weekend to announce our families that my fiancé is pregnant, again.

(edit : it's a copy/pasta from facebook, so quality isn't there.)
(edit 2 : my 50mm f/1.8 has a glass shard inside, it amplifies the color seperations you see







)


----------



## DeviousAddict

You mean like a bit less of the brick window part and more of the Vatican?

Maybe should of cropped out the people to the right, but love the photo still 8/10
Edit, missed out on that one.

Paperclips picture:- Love the idea, as you said though, picture quality isn't there. so id say 7/10

OK one of my other photos from Rome, this one taken with a Cannon EOS M
Tried to get everything inline and central for this one, whilst keeping up with my misses!


----------



## KenjiS

7/10, Good effort but i feel it needs more "around" it, Shot with a wider lens to get more of the street leading up to the main building and more buildings along the sides creating more of a "corridor" leading to the building

https://flic.kr/p/U8EhK5Saturated Robin 1 by Trevor H, on Flickr


----------



## GanjaSMK

I really like! 9/10.

This photo is from some time back when I was in a different state. Thanks for rating!


----------



## KenjiS

8/10, Very well executed, i like the sepia tone antique look but somehow feel it needs a little more "oomph" or contrast to it, and at full size its unfortunately soft/lower resolution.

https://flic.kr/p/UfxcyKSparrow and Cherry Blossom 4 by Trevor H, on Flickr


----------



## Hollowpb40

8.5/10 I actually like this bird photo over your previous post. The color and the composition was well done. The only thing (which was out of your control) is the obstruction of the branch that cuts off the bird in half.

https://flic.kr/p/TAjd8Q65mm Micro


----------



## serothis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollowpb40*
> 
> 8.5/10 I actually like this bird photo over your previous post. The color and the composition was well done. The only thing (which was out of your control) is the obstruction of the branch that cuts off the bird in half.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/TAjd8Q65mm Micro


7/10

I love the reflection within a reflection.

Something I would have done differently:


I would have cropped the eyebrow out. It just seems out of place.
I don't know what your aperture was at but I would have gone as small as possible to get the eye lashes in focus.
The skin around the bottom of the eye is overexposed. In some places it is blown out.

Here's a shot I took in costa rica this past december.

https://flic.kr/p/QwaVxV


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serothis*
> 
> 7/10
> 
> I love the reflection within a reflection.
> 
> Something I would have done differently:
> 
> 
> I would have cropped the eyebrow out. It just seems out of place.
> I don't know what your aperture was at but I would have gone as small as possible to get the eye lashes in focus.
> The skin around the bottom of the eye is overexposed. In some places it is blown out.
> 
> Here's a shot I took in costa rica this past december.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/QwaVxV


9/10
Awesome macro shot, only reason for the 9 is that the blur in foreground is a little distracting, but that is being super nit picky. Great photo!


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> 9/10
> Awesome macro shot, only reason for the 9 is that the blur in foreground is a little distracting, but that is being super nit picky. Great photo!


Great photo, would've benefited of a smaller aperture to get less distracted by the background









8.5/10 (9.5 with more DOF)

Facebook Memory of two years ago when I got my dog! (trying to get a better quality picture)


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Great photo, would've benefited of a smaller aperture to get less distracted by the background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.5/10 (9.5 with more DOF)
> 
> Facebook Memory of two years ago when I got my dog! (trying to get a better quality picture)


Great quality and cute dog. 9.5/10 only gripe is I wish you could see the dogs face, it wouldn't even need to be looking directly at the camera just be able to see what it looks like. I do like how both the toy and the head are in focus. ?

This was 4th of July... no editing, a case of beer so didn't play with settings too much.
30 sec exposure or bulb mode and letting off when the sparkler burned out.
I was just having fun with a lady friend, if I was trying to make the shots better and not show up in them I'd have to play with the settings a little more and it would help to be wearing all black clothing and to not stay still in one spot as long. My personal favorite thing about this pic is the top left scribble looks like the head of a dragon.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Great quality and cute dog. 9.5/10 only gripe is I wish you could see the dogs face, it wouldn't even need to be looking directly at the camera just be able to see what it looks like. I do like how both the toy and the head are in focus. ?
> 
> This was 4th of July... no editing, a case of beer so didn't play with settings too much.
> 30 sec exposure or bulb mode and letting off when the sparkler burned out.
> I was just having fun with a lady friend, if I was trying to make the shots better and not show up in them I'd have to play with the settings a little more and it would help to be wearing all black clothing and to not stay still in one spot as long. My personal favorite thing about this pic is the top left scribble looks like the head of a dragon.


Really like it, but I have basically the same remarks you've made.

7.5/10 though


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Great quality and cute dog. 9.5/10 only gripe is I wish you could see the dogs face, it wouldn't even need to be looking directly at the camera just be able to see what it looks like. I do like how both the toy and the head are in focus. ?
> 
> This was 4th of July... no editing, a case of beer so didn't play with settings too much.
> 30 sec exposure or bulb mode and letting off when the sparkler burned out.
> I was just having fun with a lady friend, if I was trying to make the shots better and not show up in them I'd have to play with the settings a little more and it would help to be wearing all black clothing and to not stay still in one spot as long. My personal favorite thing about this pic is the top left scribble looks like the head of a dragon.


Offtopic:

I spy....

1. A dragon head.
2. A guy celebrating.
3. A cartoon snail head.
4. A radical punk mouse.
5. A santa on a beat up sleigh.
6. A guy with a basketball.
7. A clipart lobster.
8. A downhill skier with mask.
9. A broken heart.

Anyone see anything or am I just .... stoned?










Ontopic:

Last picture - 8/10 - cool shot, almost got that whole H.


----------



## starliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


8.5/10 Awesome. I think I'll use this for a desktop pic sometime. Just kind with the wood was closer to the bottom border with a small amount of snow below it to make a nice frame. But then there would be more empty sky and if nothing interesting was up there... I duno

Did a beach hike this weekend. Took like of shots while baked (legal where I am). Saw this awesome rock. Then another awesome rock, and the piece of wood that looked like an awesome rock.

I call it "Old Friends".


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starliner*
> 
> 8.5/10 Awesome. I think I'll use this for a desktop pic sometime. Just kind with the wood was closer to the bottom border with a small amount of snow below it to make a nice frame. But then there would be more empty sky and if nothing interesting was up there... I duno
> 
> Did a beach hike this weekend. Took like of shots while baked (legal where I am). Saw this awesome rock. Then another awesome rock, and the piece of wood that looked like an awesome rock.
> 
> I call it "Old Friends".


9/10 just cause I hate orifices on objects lol. Cool shot, though. I don't know why but I couldn't stop starring at this, then I just decided to pull my phone and snap a picture.


----------



## BenchZowner

5/10

While it looks promising visually, compositionally it doesn't "take me to the bank".
Even a rule breaking, centered composition in your case would most likely look more appealing.
What would be way more visually interesting is a view from above, that would make for a rather interesting picture due to the patterns!
---

Please don't mind me, I'm just a lonely tree










hosted on facebook, quality sucks but that doesn't change the composition


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchZowner*
> 
> 5/10
> 
> While it looks promising visually, compositionally it doesn't "take me to the bank".
> Even a rule breaking, centered composition in your case would most likely look more appealing.
> What would be way more visually interesting is a view from above, that would make for a rather interesting picture due to the patterns!
> ---
> 
> Please don't mind me, I'm just a lonely tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hosted on facebook, quality sucks but that doesn't change the composition


I'd say 8/10 great composition but a bit too centered for my liking. Here's one from my S4 when first moving back.


----------



## BenchZowner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> 8/10, Very well executed, i like the sepia tone antique look but somehow feel it needs a little more "oomph" or contrast to it, and at full size its unfortunately soft/lower resolution.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/UfxcyKSparrow and Cherry Blossom 4 by Trevor H, on Flickr


Hope you guys don't mind for cleaning this one up a wee bit in Photoshop ( Just under 2 minutes of quick work )


----------



## KenjiS

^- Nice, but i still prefer keeping things as is as much as i can (Just personal taste.. i dislike cloning/heavy touchup in my photos)


----------



## MikeTheBlueFox

No image above me so... uh.. Here!



I'm a bokeh slut ;u;

Shot on Samsung NX2000 20MP w/ 20-50mm F/3.5-5.6 @ F/5 | 1/15s | 38mm | ISO 800


----------



## Magical Eskimo

3/10 - the lighting isn't particularly interesting, there's a cable cutting off some of the text on the card. you could have opened up your aperture to lower iso and/or speed up your shutter speed a bit to get a sharper photo.

Inside a Renault Elf F1 car at Goodwood Festival of Speed.
https://flic.kr/p/VoYhgyFOS17-9242 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## BenchZowner

4/10

Not terrible composition-wise.
You have to take care of the distractions however around your frame, clone out the walking legs on top left edge & top center of the frame, and the standing feet of the man by the pillar.

You also might want to raise the shadows a little bit on the cockpit/wheel area.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchZowner*
> 
> 4/10
> 
> Not terrible composition-wise.
> You have to take care of the distractions however around your frame, clone out the walking legs on top left edge & top center of the frame, and the standing feet of the man by the pillar.
> 
> You also might want to raise the shadows a little bit on the cockpit/wheel area.


You need to post a photo of your own as well if you want to give a rating!


----------



## BenchZowner

Sorry I was packing my stuff at the time for a business trip.

Here you go:


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Very nice and moody! 8/10 where is that?

Bit of panning at Goodwood
https://flic.kr/p/WFafqzFOS17-9674 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## KazeSim

Great action shot, love the focus on the rider/bike plus the sense of speed!

Did some hiking recently in New Hampshire, this is coming off Mt. Washington. Quality might be poor, mobile edit.


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KazeSim*
> 
> Great action shot, love the focus on the rider/bike plus the sense of speed!
> 
> Did some hiking recently in New Hampshire, this is coming off Mt. Washington. Quality might be poor, mobile edit.


omg that landscape is epic the sky is gloomy perfection i want to visit this place as for the photo 8/10 needs a dragon!
i went to a local hill climb recently and snapped this Honda civic brapping it's way up the hill


----------



## BenchZowner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Very nice and moody! 8/10 where is that?


"Meteora" in Kalampaka ( Thessaly region of Greece ).

Magnificent place for photography and relaxation ( drone footage would be awesome, but they have declared the whole area of the Meteora a no fly zone







)

Same location, different monastery:








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> omg that landscape is epic the sky is gloomy perfection i want to visit this place as for the photo 8/10 needs a dragon!
> i went to a local hill climb recently and snapped this Honda civic brapping it's way up the hill


Can't be dead serious judging this shot.
Panning is hard to do perfectly ( perfect or near-perfect subject focus and decent composition at the same time ).
I'd say 5/10, you got the car ok, the frame isn't perfect composition-wise, but who cares, sports and wildlife can't be shot perfectly everytime due to the randomness and speed.


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchZowner*
> 
> "Meteora" in Kalampaka ( Thessaly region of Greece ).
> 
> Magnificent place for photography and relaxation ( drone footage would be awesome, but they have declared the whole area of the Meteora a no fly zone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Same location, different monastery:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be dead serious judging this shot.
> Panning is hard to do perfectly ( perfect or near-perfect subject focus and decent composition at the same time ).
> I'd say 5/10, you got the car ok, the frame isn't perfect composition-wise, but who cares, sports and wildlife can't be shot perfectly everytime due to the randomness and speed.


yea that shot was a lucky one to say the least! brappp


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchZowner*
> 
> "Meteora" in Kalampaka ( Thessaly region of Greece ).
> 
> Magnificent place for photography and relaxation ( drone footage would be awesome, but they have declared the whole area of the Meteora a no fly zone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Same location, different monastery:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be dead serious judging this shot.
> Panning is hard to do perfectly ( perfect or near-perfect subject focus and decent composition at the same time ).
> I'd say 5/10, you got the car ok, the frame isn't perfect composition-wise, but who cares, sports and wildlife can't be shot perfectly everytime due to the randomness and speed.


Beautiful! 9/10 That's a cool looking place.

@davcc22 I've got some pans on my flickr if you'd like any inspiration!









https://flic.kr/p/UhkCmSHM-7497 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/UhkCmSHM-7497 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


Really nice shot, great technique and composition. Subject is a bit overexposed so: 9/10


----------



## Murder3D

@wedge: 8.5/10 nice bokeh, nice separation, punchy colors and nailed focus on the eye. Good job.

https://flic.kr/p/X8tzTM

Just picked up the Sigma 150-600mm Contemporary, really nice lens I must say, especially on a crop sensor dslr


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

With my cheap point and shoot...so be gentle please lol



I wish I could afford a DSLR...but food has been more important for quite some time...so haven't been able...


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> With my cheap point and shoot...so be gentle please lol
> 
> I wish I could afford a DSLR...but food has been more important for quite some time...so haven't been able...


Thats an outstanding shot with a point and shoot. great framing and close up, and interesting subject. well done!

8/10

Here's mine. This is Coors Brewery in Golden CO. (winter time). This is the famous Coors mansion that sits right in the middle of the facility.


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

The trees in the foreground blocks the mansion. Wouldn't been nice if you want it to be cropped for better framing.

Corner bldg where I work and randomly shot it with my EM10 + PL 15mm


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Thats an outstanding shot with a point and shoot. great framing and close up, and interesting subject. well done!
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Here's mine. This is Coors Brewery in Golden CO. (winter time). This is the famous Coors mansion that sits right in the middle of the facility.


----------



## kevin7898

cool photo. i like urban development. unfortunately you chopped off the corner of the building 


my quick snap of a via rail train on my way home for vacation.
IMG_1975 by Kevin Stuparyk, on Flickr


----------



## johnvosh

I would give it a 9/10. Great photo, love the scenery and the train.

This is a photo of a Wishing Well I made as a memorial for my grandpa. Taken with a Samsung Galaxy S9+ @ 6pm with clear skies.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Are we going to try and restore this thread then?? Time for some real ratings!

I apologise Johnvosh that you happen to be the one that's posted most recently and it's something sentimental to you, but as a photo it's nothing more than a quick snap so it's getting a 2/10


Brighton-0894-2 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr

Here's a photo of the Brighton (UK) i360 I took last year. Roast me.


----------

